# Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" Discusion, Book Two: Earth



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

*Book One: Water*​

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

*deep sigh* That was the perfect ending. Avatar > Naruto. For a minute there, I was seriously wondering if they were gonna make Zuko x Katara, which would have SUCKED.

Aang OWNED OZAI SO BAD!! That was awesome!

SO sad 

Gotta say, it REALLY went out with a bang. I think it did better than Naruto.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

lol too bad Zutarians. Looks like Aang will be doing a bit of waang bending on Katara


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thoughts on tonights episode:


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

"Ah its been a good saturday. Dark Knight in the morning, New DS game in the afternoon, EPIC FUCKING AVATAR MOVIE for the night."

Dark Knight was great! :risu

You're right this weekend has been purely awesome.


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 19, 2008)

It's over. 

But man, what an epic end.


----------



## Reborn! (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys could stick around and watch George Lopez.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Amazing series. I'm gonna miss this show.  What's your rating for overall show? I give it 10/10!



Sozin's Comet is the easiest 10/10 of the series. As for the individual episodes, I'm giving them all 10/10 as well. So well paced, such artistry.

The art, the music, the acting, everything.

But there's no way to separate these episodes. When I rank all the episodes, "Sozin's Comet" goes in as one entry


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow that was awsome, glad I watched it on TV 

AangxZuko ftw...just kidding.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Now there's no reason to have Nick on my watch list


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Guess it's back to watching Naruto....I'm really going to miss Avatar...


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

man great movie. Tad bit dissapointed that they didn't involve mai and ty lee that much till the end, was expecting them to actually aid in some fight, and its sad what happened to azula, they should've showed what happened to her to after the war.

All in all, great way to end a great series. It's sad that its over though :/, but all great things must come to an end neh? 

Possibly the greatest american cartoon I've ever seen too .

Edit: wow 5 pages on this thread came out during the movie lmao...amazing.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

ghstwrld said:


> WOW, I can't believe in the eleventh hour all Katara did was take out a gimped Azula.


 I'm more pissed that Azula got gimped in the first place (hey, I don't Zuko and/or Katara winning as long she's at her peak), and that once she got chained down they _didn't show her again_.



Sunuvmann said:


> Ah its been a good saturday. Dark Knight in the morning, New DS game in the afternoon, EPIC FUCKING AVATAR MOVIE for the night.


 Freaky. I had the exact same day. :amazed


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank You Whoever Created That Show, And Here Goes To You, Which You Will Make Another Show Which Might Be As Popular As Avatar Was


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

NaruSaku4Life said:


> Amazing series. I'm gonna miss this show.  What's your rating for overall show? I give it 10/10!


1/1
5/5
10/10

over 9000


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

It's finally over. I did want to see more of what happened afterwards though.

shit. kataang is canon


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i wanted to see them grow older and see where their futures would lead them



An epilogue?
Ehh...not sure about that one. Before this premiered, the fandom was voting very heavily against one.
Maybe due to the fact that a large majority are Harry Potter fans and felt left down after the one at the end of the 7th book.


----------



## \zol (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok ok... I'm as syked as all of you but I want to know one thing: What was the point of mentioning Ursa again? What does this mean for the future of Avatar? I seriously hope this question is brought up to the creators.


----------



## Serp (Jul 19, 2008)

Arg, Fuck yea, Aang  Zuko  Kataang  
The ending was epic, but I still wanted more, What about Azula, where was his mother, grow old  

Good job Mike and Bryan good job indeed


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm watching George Lopez now.

Avatar has been an epic series I give it a 10/10 for action, drama, and suspence ()

Well, I'm glad Aang got his happy ending with Katara


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

That....that was epic. Avatar>>>everything at this moment and time. Shit thats how you end a story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

opefully M. Knight Shamalan won't fuck this movie up like he's did everything after (forgot the name, the "I see dead people one").


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

Sucks that Toph or Ty Lee didn't get anyone :[, katara got aang, mai got zuko, and soka got suki :>


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Yo, wtf was wrong with Azula? Seriously, she went fuckin crazy.

And where did she learn that fuckin awesome firebending? It was wayyyy better than Zuko's.


----------



## Hana (Jul 19, 2008)

I still don't like that "where's mother?" cliffhanger though. They HAVE to make a spinoff with that.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Jul 19, 2008)

Great ending. However I always though the air benders would return since the Southern  and Western air temples showed no signs of attack.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

\zol said:


> Ok ok... I'm as syked as all of you but I want to know one thing: What was the point of mentioning Ursa again? What does this mean for the future of Avatar? I seriously hope this question is brought up to the creators.



I think a bit of closure to the Ursa story. They didn't have time to show Zuko finding her, but that was enough so that we know that he IS going to find her.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

*WE'RE PUSHING THIS THREAD TO 500! ONWARD!*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

TigerTwista said:


> Zero sounds like you had a good day


Quite 


gesy hyuga said:


> i wanted to see them grow older and see where their futures would lead them


That's true. An epilogue would have been nice.


Aethos said:


> lol too bad Zutarians. Looks like Aang will be doing a bit of waang bending on Katara


I can see the fanfics alr....oh wait. They already exist don't they. 


Kamikaze King said:


> You guys could stick around and watch George Lopez.


HA HA! YOU KEED!


Royal_Devil1 said:


> Now there's no reason to have Nick on my watch list


Pretty much. *Switches to Cartoon Network*...Ooh, Hellboy


----------



## TigerTwista (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm hoping they do a minisode or a side episode of Zuko finally finding his mother, that way...100% closure ftw


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

In a word my final thoughts is it was EPIC!
I've never been so happy and so sad to see such a wonderful series and it's been an honor to be a part such a masterpiece. I honestly believe Mike and Brian deserve an award for this series or some sort of special recognition. And just to spite Nick I really hope this finale had some of the highest ratings of any animated show tonight in a prime time slot ever, just so that they can see what asses they've been for giving such a beautiful series the shaft.

Right now I still do have a nagging agony at the fact that they never tell us where Zuko's mother is. I know that that's not the point, but I hate when lose ends are present no matter how small. I also wish they would have shown what became of Azula after they chained her up. Is she rotting in prison like Ozai or receiving some much needed therapy? And even though I could have done without the finale kiss (gag), Everything else was done so well in the last episode I'm able to just ignore it.

I dunno I'm so sad, but at the same time hopeful to see what awaits us in the avatar world. FYI I'm so ordering all 3 books, funny how I'm not as inclined to buy anime series box sets but without a second thought I'm buying this one. I guess the Japanese should take notes, wtf endings are not taken kind to and this is the best finale episode I've seen for an animated series probably ever.


----------



## Emery (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, God... I loved it.  The final battle was fucking GAR.  Tops any Naruto or Bleach fight, that's for damn sure.  Ozai was a badass.  Now I'm left in wonder as to how all of their lives go after this.  I don't think it'd make for a very exciting show, though.  Heh.

Great ending to a great series.  Can't wait for the new Avatar series.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Who cares about Ursa and Azula?

Where's Hawky dammit!?


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 19, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Now there's no reason to have Nick on my watch list



So true. 

What the hell happened to Azula? She wasn't even in the ending.


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Yo, wtf was wrong with Azula? Seriously, she went fuckin crazy.
> 
> And where did she learn that fuckin awesome firebending? It was wayyyy better than Zuko's.



I think with Azula, she wanted attention and love, she felt that Zuko was loved more than she was by her mother. She was jealous and raised crooked, resulting in her messed up philosophy of making sure everyone she knew feared her and respected her.

In the end she powertripped, and went insane.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow....... I am actually thrilled but let down now...... because this has officially kicked every episode of naruto's a**. This was a punch in the face to kishi telling him that he better step it up cause I am about to say avatar has dominated naruto. Only one complaint though. We never found out where zuko's mother was.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder what happened to Azula. Crazy house? Banished?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahh such a great ending to an amazing series. Aang's final mastery of bending transcended to being able to bend the energy of others. Zuko finally claiming the throne and resurrecting the Fire Nation's honor. Aang and Zuko teaming up to restore the world's balance. Iroh recreating his epic tea shop. Katara and Aang finally together. Not much more to ask for. I just hope the producers for Avatar can create another equally awesome show. If not I'll just have to settle for rewatching this fucking awesome show. I really would have loved a nice epilogue to draw a conclusion. A possible rebuilding of the Air Nomads (Aang's gotta be doing something to restore balance, right?). A conclusion for Zuko's story with his mother. And just all around older versions of the characters greatness. Oh well, I can always hope.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Where's Hawky dammit!?


Appa ate him.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the hanger was better left unsaid. Remember what happenend with the Deathly Hollows?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Now, I have a small question: if the vast majority of the Fire Nation supported the war and Ozai's sucess, how is it that everyone's cool with the whole failed domination attempt and traitor prince taking the throne thing?



\zol said:


> Ok ok... I'm as syked as all of you but I want to know one thing: What was the point of mentioning Ursa again? What does this mean for the future of Avatar? I seriously hope this question is brought up to the creators.


 There _are_ going to be mini-epsodes, so it'll probably be addressed in one of those.


----------



## Noah (Jul 19, 2008)

Under vain hopes that each episodes has been individually ripped and uploaded as the night progressed, I am humbly requesting a DDL link via PM. Stat. When one becomes available, refer to my first statement.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait. Why is there talk of Naruto? Take that shit outta here!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Now, I have a small question: if the vast majority of the Fire Nation supported the war and Ozai's sucess, how is it that everyone's cool with the whole failed domination attempt and traitor prince taking the throne thing?
> 
> There _are_ going to be mini-epsodes, so it'll probably be addressed in one of those.



It's a fair question, but they've been bred to worship the Fire Lord. Now the Fire Lord says stop, so they must.


I'll tell you who was unspeakably awesome: JEONG-JEONG! Fire floating is awesome.

I loved that shot of Iroh burning the FN flag down.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn....I hope Zuko finds his mom..


----------



## masterriku (Jul 19, 2008)

I think sokka''s description of aang vs Ozai is gonna be way better than anything we come up with

My only problem is a rock unblocked his chakra lol rocks>lighting then.

The whole movie was awesome beyond belief.

And here I was think the sealion painting from the library was just random art.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

69 FUCKIN MEMBERS!! And I think as Jove clearly stated, "We're pushing to 500!"

Hawky was left at Toph's house, remember, I was wondering about that too, but then they showed Toph sending a letter to her parents.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black_Emerald* said:


> Banished?



Hell yeah!!! Irony!!!


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Yo, wtf was wrong with Azula? Seriously, she went fuckin crazy.



It was hinted at in an earlier flashback that she was just born mentally ill. This episode proved that. If you put someone naturally born insane and give them that much power fucked up shit will happen.

I am happy both Ozai and Azula didn't cop out and "turn good". This being on Nick and all, it was always a worry I had would happen in the end. Luckily the creators kept their mature themes and demonstrated that some people are just beyond redemption.

However this is more true to Ozai, who I actually think is better ending up in prison. Honestly this is one of the few times I'm glad a villain didn't die, it allowed Aang to maintain the morals he has followed throughout the whole series while at the same time bringing justice on Ozai. Azula's fate was both tragic and satisfying at the same time.

I also have to give some credit to Nick, that was extremely dark given their normal lineup. Azula, a teenager, was shown to be a psychotic maniac beyond help. Ozai had planned to burn down the entire mothafuckin world. And there really wasn't any severe editing. What editing there was was pretty much irrelevant to the overall series.

Hats off to the writers especially though.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess I'm going to watch HellBoy...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

I think this needs to be said with emphasis:


Soundtrack

NOW


----------



## kewlmyc (Jul 19, 2008)

Excuse my language, but this was fucking epic.  I'm sort of disappointed that they teased us with the Zuko's mom bit, but I loved everything else.  

10/10


----------



## \zol (Jul 19, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Now, I have a small question: if the vast majority of the Fire Nation supported the war and Ozai's sucess, how is it that everyone's cool with the whole failed domination attempt and traitor prince taking the throne thing?
> 
> There _are_ going to be mini-epsodes, so it'll probably be addressed in one of those.



This made my day, an epic day I might add.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

I demand an epilogue episode!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> I think this needs to be said with emphasis:
> 
> 
> Soundtrack
> ...



THIS IS SO FUCKING TRUE IT'S NOT EVEN FUNNY. AVATAR'S SOUNDTRACK KICKS THE SHIT OUT OF ANYONE!


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> It's a fair question, but they've been bred to worship the Fire Lord. Now the Fire Lord says stop, so they must.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you who was unspeakably awesome: JEONG-JEONG! Fire floating is awesome.
> ...


 I don't really buy that one, but since it's end of an epic series, I'll just roll with it.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black_Emerald* said:


> I guess I'm going to watch HellBoy...



It's American. It's on Toonami. It has blood 

A bath full of it!!!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Well said Megaharrison

That plot was extremely dark compared to other shows on Nick.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

I loved the new soundtrack, also Jove. It wouldve been uber if they used the soundtrack from the Bleach anime too, but this one was a better option.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I think sokka''s description of aang vs Ozai is gonna be way better than anything we come up with
> 
> My only problem is a rock unblocked his chakra lol rocks>lighting then.
> 
> ...



I think it was symbolic. His avatar state was locked in the scar/wound, which kind of makes sense since he was about to unlock the final chakara gate when Azula cheap shot him in the back. After that point his avatar state was locked. Getting hit in the exact same spot by the rock sort of unblocked the pathway thus enabling him to go into the avatar state. My only qualm was that it looked like it hurt...a lot I mean that _was_ a serious wound and then he gets hit _forcefully_ in that spot by a dull point rock, I'm surprised the wound didn't reopen.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 19, 2008)

OMFG IT'S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Such epic-ness, can never be recreated, god
i'm going to miss Avatar. Definately, favorite show
of all time, I hope Mike & Brian are quick to give us
a new series, but damn im gonna miss Aang, Sokka,
Katara, Toph, Zuko, Azula, Iroh, Appa, Momo, & so on.
Waaaaaaaaay too many people to list. I don't even know
where to go with this. There's a huge void in my heart now,
nothing's gonna ever replace Avatar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> I don't really buy that one, but since it's end of an epic series, I'll just roll with it.



Well, they can't mutiny; it's the Fire Lord. They just can't.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

> It's American. It's on Toonami. It has blood



I'm sold  *switches channel to Toonami*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> It was hinted at in an earlier flashback that she was just born mentally ill. This episode proved that. If you put someone naturally born insane and give them that much power fucked up shit will happen.
> 
> I am happy both Ozai and Azula didn't cop out and "turn good". This being on Nick and all, it was always a worry I had would happen in the end. Luckily the creators kept their mature themes and demonstrated that some people are just beyond redemption.
> 
> ...


Well if they were truly realistic she'd have been doing executions instead of banishing. That's what happens in the real world when you have a nut job at the head of a country 

They handled her descent to madness with a tad more lulz then would have made it tragic in a shakespearian sense. But again, not bad for a kid's show.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> I think this needs to be said with emphasis:
> 
> 
> Soundtrack
> ...



Check water-bender.com under audio for OSTs that you can download.


----------



## Kai (Jul 19, 2008)

That talk with Kiyoshi was just badass.

I wonder if Sokka could take Ozai 1 v 1 now, if both were serious.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm just gonna let my pent-up amazement out in one blow.

AVATAR OWNS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> NARUTO AND BLEACH AND DB AND EVERYTHING ELSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> That....that was epic. Avatar>>>everything at this moment and time. Shit thats how you end a story.



Indeed. The Avatar ending has made me forget the complete RAGE I was feeling over the complete fail of School Rumble's ending.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

As scary as I wished Azula should have been. Nick handled it very nicely one one hand keeping it kid friendly, but on the other hand keeping it to the point where everyone was satisfied _enough_ not to make a big deal about it.


----------



## spirishman (Jul 19, 2008)

TOO MUCH WIN they seriously need to make more, avatar: the search for zuko's mom... or like avatar: aang sets forth to repopulate the air nomads


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Check water-bender.com under audio for OSTs that you can download.


I doubt they will have it now but someone PM me when they do have it and you will get rep and lots of it


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, Inuyasha is on after HellBoy..

I haven't watched that show in years...


----------



## Willy D (Jul 19, 2008)

Any downloads yet?


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 19, 2008)

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I doubt they will have it now but someone PM me when they do have it and you will get rep and lots of it



They still do.  You just need to hurry and get them all before Nick finds out about it.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Lmao Aang = Sasuke. Repopulation ftw 

Kiyoshi was a cool Avatar, as well as Kuruk, and Roku.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

So now, where can I get the scans from the Avatar book?


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Indeed. The Avatar ending has made me forget the complete RAGE I was feeling over the complete fail of School Rumble's ending.



I know right. Why the hell do anime endings have to suck so bad? I think the most satisfied I've ever been with an ending in an anime was a feeling of "meh." Not bad, not good, but could've been a hell of a lot better. Avatar is the epitome of how a series should end when the writers actually CARE how it wraps up. Face it, the Japanese are lazy and need to take notes from the gurus Mike and Bryan.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Check water-bender.com under audio for OSTs that you can download.



I have everything that The TT has released online. I've even spread it out amongst people. But we need the real deal. I'm thinking 4,5, 6 discs.


I don't care what the cost is. I'LL PAY ANYTHING!


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic ending to Avatar.

I hope Naruto steps up to the plate when the time comes. Kishimoto has alot of inspiration and I expect alot out of him on the final episode


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

I need an epilouge!!!!!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike: I DO TOO


----------



## Gunners (Jul 19, 2008)

> I need an epilouge


I need a fuckin download link, shit it's 3:30am.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, they can't mutiny; it's the Fire Lord. They just can't.


 Hey, if the poeple were against him, they wouldn't have to take it. One guy vs the rest of the Fire Nation seems one-sided. Then again, maybe I should take the advice of  and let it go.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol American anime just kicked your ass Japan. Its over, and yeah we won.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

After the episode I just listened to Hokuto no Ken's opening You wa Shock and it made me realize something.

I'd love to see a HnK style version of Avatar. I just think it'd be badass if Aang were all Kenshiro-esque and Sokka was cutting people in half with boomerang. 



> I know right. Why the hell do anime ending have to suck so bad? I think the most satisfied I've ever been with an ending in anime was a feeling of "meh." Not bad, not good, but could've been a hell of a lot better. Aang is the epitome of how a series should end with the writers actually CARE how it wraps up. Face it, the Japanese are lazy and need to take notes from the gurus Mike and Bryan.



nah I've been happy with some endings. Like Konjiki no Gash Bell's for instance but yeah Avatar's ending was exactly what I wanted and more.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Be back in a bit.

Remember fellow Avatarfags, in the words of Jove, "We're pushing to 500!"


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black_Emerald* said:


> Epic ending to Avatar.
> 
> I hope Naruto steps up to the plate when the time comes. Kishimoto has alot of inspiration and I expect alot out of him on the final episode



judging from what I've a read of kishimoto lately we'll be lucky if we get a "meh" ending from that series. It'll most like be something like "wtf?" or "really? that's it?!" in the end though. Kishimoto could only dream of achieving as epic an ending as avatar has had, mostly because I think he's more concerned at seeing his chapter count grow than the actual story .


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2008)

the 4 episodes of Sozin comet was epic


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

@Jimmy: I need to watch it again at 9:00!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

As epic as this convo is, The Dark Knight isn't goint to watch itself.

Bye guys.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

And then everyone got a girl at the end. Feel sorry for Toph. Blind women need love. I wouldnt mind being the lover. Just kidding, no loli.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope the creators think of another great series, Because Avatar and Naruto were the only anime's I stopped and watched these 2 years...

With Avatar gone...... I don't know what to do...


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Meh it would have been more epic had they either made Azula or Ozai already dead if you get my drift.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As epic as this convo is, The Dark Knight isn't goint to watch itself.
> 
> Bye guys.



enjoy it, that movie is pretty much equally as epic as Avatar, you'll have an epic overdose by the end of the night


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, guys.  Holy shit.  _*Holy shit*_.

I cannot figure out the level of epic.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, Nick's totally gone now.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 19, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> They still do.  You just need to hurry and get them all before Nick finds out about it.


Well I mean from this episode.

And from the looks of it, all they has are the first 2 books.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

I need to see Iroh's flat stomach again. 
The Old Masters was made of 'I-can-still-kick-your-ass' win.

@Zero: good luck find that then. :Zaru tell me when you do.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black_Emerald* said:


> With Avatar gone...... I don't know what to do...



Start praying Mike and Bryan make something for CN so it can stop sucking and Nick can go ahead and overplay Spongebob without pissing me off


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> HOLY SHIT, guys.  Holy shit.  _*Holy shit*_.
> 
> I cannot figure out the level of epic.



Over 9,000,000 duh


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Iroh doesn't have a flat stomach. He's totally fucking ripped.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes Avatars level of epic has just shook the defintion of epic. From now on, you dont say something is epic. You say it is avatar.:thisisavatar 

Forum lacks avatar emote


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Wow, Nick's totally gone now.



lol nick is fucked


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Agree with Mike on this one :thisisavatar


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> As epic as this convo is, The Dark Knight isn't goint to watch itself.
> 
> Bye guys.



 Enjoy!!!  Saw that this afternoon, and man, did it kick ass.



Okay anyway-- So I'm thinking, putting aside Metalbending and the fact that he isn't an Avatar, I think Bumi _might_ just be the best non-Avatar Earthbender fucking ever.  Like, seriously.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Wow, Nick's totally gone now.



that network is dead to me now. They could never hope to achieve the epicness that was avatar with any other series they've got right now, and after this finale it's been made that much more apparent how much the other shows on the channel suck and are just pathetic by comparison.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol nick is fucked



Only if they don't make a second season.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah Nick's got nothing left now. Oh well that's why CN and Jetix are still around.


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this reading Darth Bane: Path of Destruction. I only meant to pass the time in anticipation for Avatar but it sucked me in. God damn books.. It just goes to show that reading never gets you anywhere.

Is there any site streaming the finale yet? Download links?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 19, 2008)

How come no one mentions Bumi's solo take back omashu.Lol all old people know each other and I knew it all along.


edit lol bumas.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Hold on a second, this thread wouldn't be complete without the thoughts of a Zutara shipper on the ending.



> *Anonymous wrote:*
> OH GODS WHY!?
> 
> EPIC FAILURE BRYKE, EPIC FAILURE!!!!



Because when we really get down it, the entire show hinged on whom the characters would hook up with.
Concerning the sountrack to the finale, The Track Team were given an orchestra to work with which is why it sounded so damn great.
By the way I wanna take the time to chastise the fandom who read the novelization and were spreading negative vibes about it all over the 'net.
You trusted a 62 page summary meant for little kids over a 2 hour event.
How shameful.
I don't mind that you reviewed the book as harshly as you did...c'mon now it sucked.
But the idea that a lot of you wrote that "Mike and Bryan don't know what they're doing" or "If the show follows this storyline it won't be worth watching". I hope all of you following that same mindset ate the biggest piece of Crow tonight.

Avatar's done. I can exhale now.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Over 9,000,000 duh



Normally I would agree but I don't think that begins to cover it, actually. pek


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol nick is fucked



Wait a minute. There's still hope within Fresh Prince Of Bel-Air  Lol, just kidding, I've already watched the entire series.


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

Weren't the makers of Avatar working on another project which caused for the delay in Avatar Episodes? 

I'm hoping for another epic American anime style cartoon


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Enjoy!!!  Saw that this afternoon, and man, did it kick ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay anyway-- So I'm thinking, putting aside Metalbending and the fact that he isn't an Avatar, I think Bumi _might_ just be the best non-Avatar Earthbender fucking ever.  Like, seriously.



I thought Bumi could metalbend


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

There needed to be more Aang going "ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATATA! You're already dead."


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

No, nick is fucked. They better hope they get a new epicavatar series, or Spogebob suddenly starts killing random fish screaming profanity in russian.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

> judging from what I've a read of kishimoto lately we'll be lucky if we get a "meh" ending from that series. It'll most like be something like "wtf?" or "really? that's it?!" in the end though. Kishimoto could only dream of achieving as epic an ending as avatar has had, mostly because I think he's more concerned at seeing his chapter count grow than the actual story .



You have a point. Kishimoto isn't really thinking ahead onto how the story is going to end, he just wants to make the chapters grow.

I have a feeling I'll be like "Wait...That's it?" at the end of the series. 

Yep. The Avatar pwned. Nuff said. It beat Naruto in my book with that finale episode. I like how it ended, sad endings depress me...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

masterriku said:


> How come no one mentions Bumas solo take back omasshu.Lol all old people know each other and I knew it all along.



Gramp Gramp! Grapakku!


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Ookii Kintama said:


> I can't believe I missed this reading Darth Bane: Path of Destruction. I only meant to pass the time in anticipation for Avatar but it sucked me in. God damn books.. It just goes to show that reading never gets you anywhere.
> 
> Is there any site streaming the finale yet? Download links?



Calm down dude, it's coming on again tomorrow morning on NickToons TV.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

No CN is fail now too. They fucked themselves when they fucked up toonami and AdultSwim. Main reason though, they lack Ed, Ed, N Eddy.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't wait for the next series and the movie of Avatar 

And the soundtrack was epic too.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> ...Woah.
> 
> 
> 
> But you know, couldn't Katara do blood bending?



no full moon. :. <


:.<  Beautiful Classical Ending ! ended with a kiss. 

The battles were amazing and on point, everyone played an important role in stopping the invasion and were awesome while doing it. Avatar is over now but I'm sure it'll stay in our hearts forever. I almost teared up when Zuko apologized to Uncle and at the end because I realized it was all over. 

Avatar: The Last Airbender....... *5 *Fuckin' Starz.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Man if Bumi and Toph teamed up no one would be able to beat them.


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

If you have satellite it should be playing again as we speak on nick2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

it is so epic i'm sad it ended..i hate finales...i remember how the first season of digimon made me feel


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah ha ha! 
I just ordered this off of amazon


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

This seems like a good time to mention that the collection Track Team music that I've compiled is more than available to everyone here. I have about 53 minutes, 37 tracks. PM me if you'd like me to send it along.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 19, 2008)

The finale was so awesome!
Avatar is the best show on Nick and no sponge that lives in a pineapple under the sea can beat it


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I thought Bumi could metalbend



Na, remember, he used those rocks to break his coffin he was kept in, whereas Toph couldve just broken through.

I think Toph is the best Earthbender. Earth/Metal/Sandbending? Are you fuckin serious? And she still hasnt reached her prime.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

faults said:


> If you have satellite it should be playing again as we speak on nick2



Already have my dish set on autotune.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> No CN is fail now too. They fucked themselves when they fucked up toonami and AdultSwim. Main reason though, they lack Ed, Ed, N Eddy.



this is true what made toonami badass was it dared to be adult which equals bad ass. Avatar dared to be adult too and now it will live forever in history as one of the most epic american animated series. Where CN fails is it stopped daring to be adult and now caters to kiddy fare. It's lost it's edge and now it's just about as dead to me as nick without avatar.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatar epic level is something humans cant understand. Its like trying to divide by zero.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Calm down dude, it's coming on again tomorrow morning on NickToons TV.


 Unfortunately, not everyone has extended cable/satellite...


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess Nick is screwed


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

So pretty much this series is the equivalent to Japan's Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan and rivals it in its GAR-ness ?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

masterriku said:


> How come no one mentions Bumi's solo take back omashu.Lol all old people know each other and I knew it all along.



You were late on the discussions.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Na, remember, he used those rocks to break his coffin he was kept in, whereas Toph couldve just broken through.
> 
> I think Toph is the best Earthbender. Earth/Metal/Sandbending? Are you fuckin serious? And she still hasnt reached her prime.



her bad assery reached such epic proportions that they had to purposely tone down her involvement in the finale to cover up for the fact that Aang could never live up to such bad assery without going into the avatar state. Admit it, the Ozai vs. Aang fight was laughably one sided and unimpressive until he went avatar state on his ass, I guess you could say it was a plot device used to cover up the fact the only element Aang had full mastery of was air.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Why didn't space sword and boomerang return though? They're dead forever?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Na, remember, he used those rocks to break his coffin he was kept in, whereas Toph couldve just broken through.
> 
> *I think Toph is the best Earthbender. Earth/Metal/Sandbending? Are you fuckin serious? And she still hasnt reached her prime*.



i agree she's only 12....she'll one day make bumi look like...sokka


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

No, its offical. Avatarness>>>>Gar. Its more gar than gar itself. o the new level og Gar is now Avatar. Im avatar. You're gar. So I>>>>you. You see?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

faults said:


> So pretty much this series is the equivalent to Japan's Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan and rivals it in its GAR-ness ?



I'm a big fan of TTGL, but it can't be compared to Avatar's finale (or the show all together).


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Aethos, I remember Boomerang falling down on the airship with them. Also, I'm hoping Toph can make more.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Scratch that, I changed my order


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatar's ending>>>> TTGL's, that's for sure.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

You guys are not mourning space sword and boomerang? How cruel


----------



## masterriku (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder If they will make a spinoff about sokka's space sword.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

So I guess Avatar has achieved an animated sentience putting it above any modern day western or eastern animated series, are we in agreement?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Aethos, I remember Boomerang falling down on the airship with them. Also, I'm hoping Toph can make more.



but space sword and boomerang were the best characters of the series and sokka said that boomerang wasn't coming back


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatar just boosted american anime hp by over 9000

I am in agreement kako.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope a series equally as epic as Avatar goes onto Adult Swim. Adult Swim is where most of the best animes show like DeathNote :risu

I'm guessing their going to replace Avatar with more spongebob  I can only take so much freaking spongebob a day...


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

I still cant believe American Anime owned so many japanese Anime. That was fucking glorious!


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

^ Really? I remember way back a few years ago facepalming and trying to explain to people just because Avatar was American didn't mean it was automatically worse than any anime or copying another series. It still bugs me that there's a tendency to not look past their preconceived notions and not give stuff a chance.  





Aethos said:


> You guys are not mourning space sword and boomerang? How cruel


They'll be back. Just like Hawky will.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah no one can say Avatar is a anime ripoff now. Avatar > anime


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, this threads gonna go on for until its 1000+ pages


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2008)

I just watched the ending, it was good.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Wait a fuckin minute. Does that mean Warden is Zuko's uncle-in-law, even after the kidnapping.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Black_Emerald* said:


> I hope a series equally as epic as Avatar goes onto Adult Swim. Adult Swim is where most of the best animes show like DeathNote :risu
> 
> I'm guessing their going to replace Avatar with more spongebob  I can only take so much freaking spongebob a day...



Nick will never let Avatar go to AS. CN has ruined cartoons for children, and I don't want Avatar to be one of them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes Avatar just owned the fucking anime world.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Yeah no one can say Avatar is a anime ripoff now. Avatar > anime



100% true


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

> So I guess Avatar has achieved an animated sentience putting it above any modern day western or eastern animated series, are we in agreement?



Yosh!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuck it, someone grab a mod and make this the Avatar Finale FC. Shit is epicavatar


----------



## faults (Jul 19, 2008)

lol just got de-repped for my comment on TTGL comparison to Avatar XP

i kind of forgot, so someone explain to me again, was Zuko's mother banished or imprisoned?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

we have evidance that we can make anime


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

Aethos said:


> but space sword and boomerang were the best characters of the series and sokka said that boomerang wasn't coming back



I do miss space sword and boomerang. I mean boomering totally destroyed combustion man. And space sword was a sword from space!! I wonder if the two characters got along very well. I could imagine boomerang becoming upset for not being used as much after space sword stole his lighting. He probably threatened to leave until he got to shine when destroying Combustion Man, and then of course the two worked together in the end to save Sokka's life giving the ultimate sacrifice. Long live Space Sword and Boomerang!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Yes Avatar just owned the fucking anime world.



My friend, you are exploding with truth in this thread.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> I still cant believe American Anime owned so many japanese Anime. That was fucking glorious!



with the finale alone it did it easily. Too many Japanese anime drop the ball with the last episode with at least with me tarnishes my feelings about the series overall. Avatar's finale had the opposite effect. With such an epic ending, I am able to forgive and forget all the misgivings the series had no matter how big or small because it was worth it in the end.

btw I think I've used the word epic about 100 times tonight isn't that just so EPIC


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Ah ha ha!
> I just ordered this off of amazon



Badass Cover ! 

Avy...now !


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike has never spoken truer words.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I'd have to say I was pretty pleased with the ending. Nobody ever likes when a great story has to come to an end, but I think they did it just about as well as possible. As an Avatar fan from the very start, I am glad to see a good ending come out of it, and an end to one of the greatest series I have had the pleasure to watch.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> They'll be back. Just like Hawky will.



Hawky will be back carrying both


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

> Yeah no one can say Avatar is a anime ripoff now. Avatar > anime



So freaking true.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

'American anime' is a stupid concept. Also, its mostly Asian countries like Korea that are doing the final animations. Keep that in mind.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Fuckin seriously though, Is Warden Zuko's uncle-in-law? Family dinners are gonna be a little awkward huh?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> no full moon. :. <



Oh yea. But I forget, was there a full moon in the "The Southern Raiders" episode?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

I mean sure we americans fucked up Godzilla(even though I liked the adaption) We just fukkin pwned the japanese with their greatest invention ever, anime. Just add that to the list of why America>>>then all other countries along with Batman and McDonalds. Dont forget the nukes.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 19, 2008)

Epic doesn't even cover the epic-ness of the epic ending of Avatar 

Well I gotta go!

May Avatar live on!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think Avatar's greatness can be described with any other word but Avatar.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah man, that was fucking epic, I watched it with mom, she was amused how close Avatar was to Chinese wuxia dramas that my parents always watched, she liked it a lot.



secret_toad said:


> was june fighting Ryu from street fighter?


I know XD Jun was like Mai in SNK V. CAPCOM XD


Dimezanime19 said:


> Wow! Azula is such a bitch!


My mom says that was based off of many crazy princesses in the past, and many wuxia dramas 


LIL_M0 said:


> I got the laptop.
> 
> Epic show remains epic
> 
> ...





TigerTwista said:


> Ouch...metal toph ftw....


she reminded me of Mokujin from Tenken 


Royal_Devil1 said:


> @ democracy commercial
> 
> Azula with her hair down


As if that's how it works in this country XD




Kaenboshi said:


> Metalbending: Best. Power. Ever.
> 
> Also, the hell's going on with Azula?


She's cracking up like Light in Deathnote 


TigerTwista said:


> I'll take these clippers....AND CUT MY HAIR


lmao, Deathnote reference is win



Sunuvmann said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL, THE BLUE AND RED FLAMESSSSSSSSS


Just like Naruto and Sasuke's chakra 



Sunuvmann said:


> Shit, this is like a DBZ battle, amongst the columns blowing a bunch of shit up, SO EPICCCCCCCCC


Except animation and writing is better  And no recycled animation



Seto Kaiba said:


> Ouch, lightning to the chest! Powered up by the comet to add...


Sozin's Comet, adds +5 Firebending, +10 Lightning



Link83 said:


> Goodbye space sword.


That made me sad ;.; Maybe Toph can help him find it again 


Seto Kaiba said:


> Bending all 4 elements at once, wow...


Aang just became a new fucking planet, pwn XD
That bullet rock move was epic.


Link83 said:


> Lol, I don't like a crying Azula.





LIL_M0 said:


> omg Azula is so hot right now... literally, she's breathing fire.


Called it  Cracking up like Light

lol, I'm getting a rule 34 vibe from that last statement


Royal_Devil1 said:


> Wasn't Aang's on the back?





Link83 said:


> They're scar brothers now.


Just like Squall and Seifer 


Sunuvmann said:


> Holy fuck lol. That is epic he could do that. Ultimate fire bending supression.


That scene disturbed me, plus, we have an uber surround sound system.
Mom said Aang turned his bones into jelly XD


*Black_Emerald* said:


> lol Tylee.
> 
> Hooray Zuko the fire lord


That part hit me so hard, it was obvious that the Firenation was Communist China, and the Airbenders were Tibetians, and the other nations were being wiped out like in the Cultural "Revolution" of Communist China, especially the Earth Kingdom. I think there was some kind of stealth lesson there.... You think they timed it so it'll air during the Olympics hype?


So....it's over now, the best American produced anime styled cartoon ever...

Hey, I bet there certainly will be an short epilogue series after this, Zuko demanding to know where his mom is opens that up certainly.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Oh yea. But I forget, was there a full moon in the "The Southern Raiders" episode?



yup, clips were posted and discussed in depth the night of TSR. Believe me, I was yelling at the screen "BLOOD BEND" when I suddenly realized "oh yea, dummy, no full moon."


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope avatar covers the level ofepicavatar though.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I do miss space sword and boomerang. I mean boomering totally destroyed combustion man. And space sword was a sword from space!! I wonder if the two characters got along very well. I could imagine boomerang becoming upset for not being used as much after space sword stole his lighting. He probably threatened to leave until he got to shine when destroying Combustion Man, and then of course the two worked together in the end to save Sokka's life giving the ultimate sacrifice. Long live Space Sword and Boomerang!!



Yes long live space sword and boomerang. Best character deaths ever. They will be missed.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Will somebody answer my question?



Kyuubi6534 said:


> Fuckin seriously though, Is Warden Zuko's uncle-in-law? Family dinners are gonna be a little awkward huh?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Will somebody answer my question?



The answer is yes


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

We're slowing down.

The unoffical Avatar-Finale FC will never die


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow Nick fucking sucks more that a Vietnam prostitute in heat  They are not even reshowing the finale tomorrow all their fucking showing is *I carly* there is no emoticon on this forum that expresses my disgust.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Forgot to pay my respects. 

R.I.P Boomerang & Space Sword.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Wait a fuckin minute. Does that mean Warden is Zuko's uncle-in-law, even after the kidnapping.


 Life is weird like that.  



Dimezanime19 said:


> 'American anime' is a stupid concept. Also, its mostly Asian countries like Korea that are doing the final animations. Keep that in mind.


 True. I think people just to place Avatar in the category of win, and leave it at that.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

We should make like some shit to put in our sigs to keep Avatar alive.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

It's been real guys. We've agonized together, we've been "kyaa!" and "squee" together, we've laughed, we've cried, and we've had a ball. May we all be lucky enough to do this altogether again when Bryke graces us with another adaption of the avatar world.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 19, 2008)

Its friken 4am in the morn and i got work at 11am lol .. I give up i'm going to sleep.

Hope the episode won't disappoint.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> yup, clips were posted and discussed in depth the night of TSR. Believe me, I was yelling at the screen "BLOOD BEND" when I suddenly realized "oh yea, dummy, no full moon."



Lol, I must've missed that discussion. Thanks.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol if Fire Lord would have asked Aang Why soserious before his bending was stolen, it would make the episode even more unforgetable.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 19, 2008)

All Hail Firelord Zuko Avatar! 

Avatar>>>>Anime


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow that was epic. Was it me or did Aang and Oozais fight remind you of Goku Vs Vegeta? There was some DBZ inspiration in that fight.

I was disappointed in a few things though.

What happened to Azula, did she go to Jail? Cry herself to death?

Iroh could of been more badass

Wtf happened with Zuko's mom. Theres was almost no point in asking what happened

Other than those things this was great Finale, kind of sad it ended but happy it ended well.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll have an avatar set soon enough... Looks like JB's already put that Avatar box art to good use.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

Avatar should get an award for being the first original children's show in the past 20 years.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I do miss space sword and boomerang. I mean boomering totally destroyed combustion man. And space sword was a sword from space!! I wonder if the two characters got along very well. I could imagine boomerang becoming upset for not being used as much after space sword stole his lighting. He probably threatened to leave until he got to shine when destroying Combustion Man, and then of course the two worked together in the end to save Sokka's life giving the ultimate sacrifice. Long live Space Sword and Boomerang!!


Where have you been? Don't you know Boomerang and Space Jian are the one true pairing of Avatar?



kakoishii said:


> with the finale alone it did it easily. Too many Japanese anime drop the ball with the last episode with at least with me tarnishes my feelings about the series overall. Avatar's finale had the opposite effect. With such an epic ending, I am able to forgive and forget all the misgivings the series had no matter how big or small because it was worth it in the end.
> 
> btw I think I've used the word epic about 100 times tonight isn't that just so EPIC


Anime studios in general tend to mess up themselves, just look at the Naruto fillers, or DragonBallZ, a series that meant to end so much sooner.



Chatulio said:


> Wow Nick fucking sucks more that a Vietnam prostitute in heat  They are not even reshowing the finale tomorrow all their fucking showing is *I carly* there is no emoticon on this forum that expresses my disgust.


I know, I hate this  that Nick and CN have been suffering from....Dammit, I hope Avatar will start a fucking revolution

My god, there are over 60 people on this thread


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Indeed DBZ-esque.

Azula is probably....well who cares

Iroh was badass, a little more wouldnt have hurt though.

And Zuko's mom is probably a prositute and is really his cousin or somethin

Lol I just confused myself


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, there were like 84+ people viewing this thread right after the finale was shown. Where the fuck are they now!lol


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Iroh could of been more badass



You're right I expected more from him, but it's ok he's already proven how badass he is.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

The agony of this being the final episode hasn't hit me yet.


But I'm ecstatic that I won't have to see any more goddamned commercials for The Rocker.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

I bet anonnymous came from all the epic win.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Lol, there were like 84+ people viewing this thread right after the finale was shown. Where the fuck are they now!lol



Watching the Finale all over again.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

I so fuckin agree, Jove! God, that was so annoying.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that I've watched the entire series on television it's time to buy the whole series on DVD.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Where have you been? Don't you know Boomerang and Space Jian are the one true pairing of Avatar?



I couldn't help but notice the negative energy flowing from them when they were on screen together. They may have been acting to be the perfect couple in all the viewers' eyes, but who knows what they were like when the camera stopped rolling... ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol, they're probably watching it again. I am. Damn just typing avatar makes me feelgaravatar :Avatar Damn you NF. You lack Avatar


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

couldn't resist going into the dub Naruto thread to see what morons missed avatar for fillers. It turns out CN did a last minute schedule switch and put a rerun of that hellboy movie instead, speculation is going around about it nor wanting to have to compete with the avatar finale. Yea, that's right Avatar is so GAR it makes rival stations tremble in it's wake .


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

For some reason, I didnt expect much from Iroh. White Lotus were cool and they showed how powerful they are. It should stay like that.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I'd really like to know what happened to Azula.  Especially since last we saw she still had her bending, and even in her current state it seems a little dangerous to just keep her locked up like Ozai...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I couldn't help but notice the negative energy flowing from them when they were on screen together. They may have been acting to be the perfect couple in all the viewers' eyes, but who knows what they were like when the camera stopped rolling... ?



Im making a motion for the Corrupt  SpaceSwordxBoomerang FC. They're onscren love and off screen hatred is canon.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 19, 2008)

Must. Have. Season.... on dvd!


----------



## Verdugo (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> But I'm ecstatic that I won't have to see any more goddamned commercials for The Rocker.



 God those were annoying.

Anyways, I'm just hanging out in hopes of a download now.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Watching the Finale all over again.



Lucky bastards. But I shall be doing that as well very soon!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know, I felt that Iroh was right where he needed to be. The way he recaptured Ba Sing Se was exactly what he needed for the finale. He then opened his tea shop and lived peacefully. There's nothing more he wanted. His role was complete, and he was a bad ass the whole way.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol nothing Rivals Avatar finale. Hellboy is shit in the eyes of Avatar.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> couldn't resist going into the dub Naruto thread to see what morons missed avatar for fillers. It turns out CN did a last minute schedule switch and put a rerun of that hellboy movie instead, speculation is going around about it nor wanting to have to compete with the avatar finale. Yea, that's right Avatar is so GAR it makes rival stations tremble in it's wake .



lol, now that's epic.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Spot is right. Iroh showed his badassism when he burned down that Fire Nation flag.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm not going to lie... when they had that sweeping pan of all the airships, with Ozai on the platform of the lead airship, I thought "This is a guy that deserves to win."



So true.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I couldn't help but notice the negative energy flowing from them when they were on screen together. They may have been acting to be the perfect couple in all the viewers' eyes, but who knows what they were like when the camera stopped rolling... ?


Well, it's a pretty abusive relationship, but they have the best make up sex evar.

Anyways, is it just me, or is the Firenation an allegory to the oppressive regime of communist China? The scene where Zuko and Aang standing together gave me a vibe that China and Tibet should make nice, and apologize to the world, and to apologize for wiping out their own culture in the Cultural Revolution.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I don't know, I felt that Iroh was right where he needed to be. The way he recaptured Ba Sing Se was exactly what he needed for the finale. He then opened his tea shop and lived peacefully. There's nothing more he wanted. His role was complete, and he was a bad ass the whole way.



I totally agree. It was so poignant, Iroh buring his own nation's flag. You could see all the emotions in his face, but he was decisive in the end.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

I serioulsy thought Nick was about to show some Suki Sokka sex. They were really close.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that the whole series is complete maybe they can do a big game on PS3 or something, where you play from Book 1-3, action RPG kind of mix of Kingdom Hearts and Zelda.

I do hope they have an epilogue on the DVD or something, it ended well but didn't close things so well.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys...

EDIT: Do I have to say it again? *THERE SHALL BE MINI EPISODES AHEAD*


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yea I know the exact scene you guys are talking about, and I agree he was badass on that airships platform. 

So anyone else almost tear up? or am I the only one. -_-"


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2008)

Pheonix King Ozai vs Avatar Aang

How do you get more GAR Avatar than that.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 19, 2008)

How long would it take for a rip of the finale to wind its way here  I missed the final b/c of work DX


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Now that the whole series is complete maybe they can do a big game on PS3 or something, where you play from Book 1-3, action RPG kind of mix of Kingdom Hearts and Zelda.
> 
> I do hope they have an epilogue on the DVD or something, it ended well but didn't close things so well.



That's exactly what we need, they better be working on it now.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Pheonix King Ozai vs Avatar Aang
> 
> How do you get more GAR Avatar than that.



Now you're doing it right.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Now that the whole series is complete maybe they can do a big game on PS3 or something, where you play from Book 1-3, action RPG kind of mix of Kingdom Hearts and Zelda.
> 
> I do hope they have an epilogue on the DVD or something, it ended well but didn't close things so well.



and hopefully someone _besides_ THQ will be the brains behind it, because lord knows they've just been bastardizing the avatar games for much too long. Someone who actually _knows_ what they're doing needs to do an awesome RPG style game where you can maneuver controls of elemental bending, free roam through different areas, and an adjustable camera angle. Now _that's_ an avatar game, I'd like to play


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

I got shivers in my spine, and I was extremely upset when it was over. I think maybe one tear might have arisen, but then I remembered my joy when Aang bent the energy of Phoenix King Ozai and removed his bending and I felt all right again.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, it's a pretty abusive relationship, but they have the best make up sex evar.
> 
> Anyways, is it just me, or is the Firenation an allegory to the oppressive regime of communist China? The scene where Zuko and Aang standing together gave me a vibe that China and Tibet should make nice, and apologize to the world, and to apologize for wiping out their own culture in the Cultural Revolution.



Well, my expertise is elsewhere, but I figured that Communist China with strong elements of other imperialistic entities, like late 19th/early 20th century Great Britain.

Of course, the FN arose from an era of peace, whereas Communist China arose from a prolonged period of China getting demolished in warfare, politics, diplomacy, etc.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Katara was lookin pretty good in that fire-nation outfit.

Lol at Aang glue-bending.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> That's exactly what we need, they better be working on it now.


I vote no for that, licensed videogames pretty much suck, and only make the game industry bad, and defame the series


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Yea I know the exact scene you guys are talking about, and I agree he was badass on that airships platform.
> 
> So anyone else almost tear up? or am I the only one. -_-"



Lol, I didn't tear up, but I had this feeling of awesome flowing through my body. I think I had goosebumps.lol


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I got shivers in my spine, and I was extremely upset when it was over. I think maybe one tear might have arisen, but then I remembered my joy when Aang bent the energy of Phoenix King Ozai and removed his bending and I felt all right again.



I was totally frozen gaping at that scene till the very end when it was explained what just happened. Now only a really, REALLY, good series can get me to gape. My hats off to them


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2008)

the thing that made avatar amazing is it had no blood gore and it way better then the anime that does..goes to show you whats real important.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, my expertise is elsewhere, but I figured that Communist China with strong elements of other imperialistic entities, like late 19th/early 20th century Great Britain.
> 
> Of course, the FN arose from an era of peace, whereas Communist China arose from a prolonged period of China getting demolished in warfare, politics, diplomacy, etc.


Hmm, maybe the whole series up to the end was an allegory for the rise of Communist China, but instead, ending more positively.

If they meant for Avatar to be an allegory, that's really clever and meaningful


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Katara was lookin pretty good in that fire-nation outfit.
> 
> Lol at Aang glue-bending.



I was beginning to question whether that was possible.lol 

And oh, Aang's clothing at the end looked great. Gonna have to do a fanart of that soon.

But yea guys, I'm out. Keep the energy going!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Indeed, no gore needed.

Sokka is freaking hilarious. Jumping in Appas mouth.

Damn you Nick, you're gonna fail more than ever now. Now what will I watch? Fresh Prince reruns? I can only watch so many before insaity comes to play.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

lol wait until Aang does a little waang bending on Katara.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> the thing that made avatar amazing is it had no blood gore and it way better then the anime that does..goes to show you whats real important.


A-fucking-men. I hate people try to say crap "Avatar sux cuz no one dies".  You really don't need gory deaths with good writing.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I was totally frozen gaping at that scene till the very end when it was explained what just happened. Now only a really, REALLY, good series can get me to gape. My hats off to them



I realized what he was doing during the scene just because I heard the awesome LionTurtle say something about energy bending which I thought was the fucking coolest thing ever.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I was totally frozen gaping at that scene till the very end when it was explained what just happened. Now only a really, REALLY, good series can get me to gape. My hats off to them



Lol, holy shit, that was me too! That's why I had to ask around here "wtf just happened?". My jaw just dropped and the colors were just so amazing!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

What did Homer write?

Epics AVATARS


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 19, 2008)

Yea, I think I'm gonna go for now too, after all I've got a date with code gease  it won't be nearly as epic, but really what can compare at this point? Take care guys, it's been great, and of course I'll be back when a link pops up.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone got an image of Aang in his Avatar outfit with his fat Gol' Chain. I'd like a link.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol wait until Aang does a little waang bending on Katara.



 Im makin SukixKatara FC in Bathouse. Just kidding, be wondeful if someone does it for me though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> What did Homer write?
> 
> Epics AVATARS



Now you're doin it right. They should erase the word epic from human language and replace it with Avatar. I mean I'd rather say avatar than epic anyday.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 19, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, it's a pretty abusive relationship, but they have the best make up sex evar.
> 
> Anyways, is it just me, or is the Firenation an allegory to the oppressive regime of communist China? The scene where Zuko and Aang standing together gave me a vibe that China and Tibet should make nice, and apologize to the world, and to apologize for wiping out their own culture in the Cultural Revolution.



I've noticed for quite a while that each of the 4 civilizations in Avatar are based off real Asian civilizations.

Fire Nation = Japan (1860's - 1945). A brutally imperialistic island nation that utilizes superior technology to essentially ethnically clense the other civilizations of the Asian world (from which Avatar is based off of). Moreover they literally try to wipe out the Earth Kingdom (China) in the end, very similar to Japans invasion of China in the 1930's.

Earth Kingdom = Imperial China (early 1900's). The worlds largest nation, Chinese sounding names, and an out-of-touch monarchy. Moreover how the Dai-Lee manipulated the Emperor really reminds me of the power struggles of Imperial China between the Emperor and Kuomintang during the early 20th century.

Air Nomads = Tibet. Just as the Air Nomads wiped out, the series makes a semi-hidden political statement warns that Tibet's spiritual culture is also facing extinction.

Water Tribe = Inuits. Really not much else to be said.

In other news, Nick is now hopelessly fucked. I didn't watch Nick for years before Avatar, and I shall probably never watch it again. According to my DVR's search function, its lineup tomorrow consists _completely_ of iCarly and Jimmy Neutron/Spongebob rerunsx15,000

That being said, I fear that Nick will attempt to capitalize off Avatar's success  by rushing a sequel series into production, with or without the original writers. No matter trash what may come from Nick in the future, know how epic the _original_ series was.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like I'll be retiring early from this after party as well, I got work early in the morning. Peace out Avatar Fanz.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Anyone got an image of Aang in his Avatar outfit with his fat Gol' Chain. I'd like a link.



I'd like one too. He looked so awesome like that. I wish he fought the fire lord dressed like that...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> Anyone got an image of Aang in his Avatar outfit with his fat Gol' Chain. I'd like a link.



That was a great moment. He looked like a little Gyatso.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> I realized what he was doing during the scene just because I heard the awesome LionTurtle say something about energy bending which I thought was the fucking coolest thing ever.


I think that LionTurtle taught Aang neigong, it's a kung fu that manipulates chi. It's sort of like Ty Lee's Dim Mak, except instead of blocking chi, you manipulate it entirely.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> I've noticed for quite a while that each of the 4 civilizations in Avatar are based off real Asian civilizations.
> 
> Fire Nation = Japan (1860's - 1945). A brutally imperialistic island nation that utilizes superior technology to essentially ethnically clense the other civilizations of the Asian world (from which Avatar is based off of). Moreover they literally try to wipe out the Earth Kingdom (China) in the end, very similar to Japans invasion of China in the 1930's.
> 
> ...



QfT. This statemnet is avatar.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> lol, I'm getting a rule 34 vibe from that last statement.


Nope. Where I live "hot" is slang for angry. 

Well, no Dark Knight for me today, my gf has "a headache". Good thing I saw it Thursday night with my friends.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2008)

M. Night's head must have exploded tonight. How could he possibly even come close to adapting the Avatar of these Avatar's?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> M. Night's head must have exploded tonight. How could he possibly even come close to adapting the Avatar of these Avatar's?


He can't. Not in a million years. He's seriously been screwed over.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> M. Night's head must have exploded tonight. How could he possibly even come close to adapting the Avatar of these Avatar's?



It's impossible. He's simply fucked. I wonder how it feels to be destined for failure......well mediocrity.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 19, 2008)

man I'd almost like to have a gif set of full powered avatar aang from that fight with Ozai...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I think that LionTurtle taught Aang neigong, it's a kung fu that manipulates chi. It's sort of like Ty Lee's Dim Mak, except instead of blocking chi, you manipulate it entirely.



A.K.A. Energy Bending, the purest form of all bending.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2008)

Goin to bed. Bye bye avatar friends.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

S P O T said:


> A.K.A. Energy Bending, the purest form of all bending.


A.K.A. Shoop da woop. Shooting lazers from your mouth. 
'
good bye avatar friend, mike.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 19, 2008)

that... was... AMAZING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pussy Monster (Jul 19, 2008)

I never really watched Avatar like that but after tonight I saw what I been missin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jegan747 said:


> that... was... AMAZING*AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!*!!!!!!!!!


fix'd


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 19, 2008)

OMFG!!!! The people at Distant Horizon were dissapointed with Sozin's Comet!!!!!
DH = AVATAR FAIL!!!(Sorry for the use of avatar & fail in the same sentence, but with epic being replaced with it, I had no choice.)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> I've noticed for quite a while that each of the 4 civilizations in Avatar are based off real Asian civilizations.
> 
> Fire Nation = Japan (1860's - 1945). A brutally imperialistic island nation that utilizes superior technology to essentially ethnically clense the other civilizations of the Asian world (from which Avatar is based off of). Moreover they literally try to wipe out the Earth Kingdom (China) in the end, very similar to Japans invasion of China in the 1930's.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I equated the Fire Nation to Japan a lot, I may be wrong, but wasn't Japan the first of the asian nations to jump into the Industrial Revolution? I think the tanks and airships were symbolic of that. Fire Nation could also symbolize Communist China, since Ozai's plan seems very similar to Mao Zedong's Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution in 1966, a month ago. Basically, they wiped out each aspect of China's culture to unify under one belief system. The Earth Nation, imperial China,etc. The Air Nomad, like the Tibetians, were slaughtered much like the events in the Great Leap Forward. I think the Fire Nation works on various levels in terms of symbolism. I think there's also a strong impact with Zuko and Aang reconciling, which is basically a lesson that China should learn. Like Zuko represents a new regime of China, and the new regime should take responsibility for their actions, not only in Tibet, but for other abuses of human rights as well, such as the persecution of Falun Gong.

Though, FN could be compared to other times in China's history too.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 19, 2008)

Just finished watching it off of my DVR...wow, I don't think a series has left me with this good a FUCK YEAH! feeling, not even TTGL. Just...wow, it's over. I'd say I can't wait for the continuation...but I'm worried it might sully these amazing memories.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 19, 2008)

There were unfortunately some people who couldn't put shipping aside and enjoy the finale.
One was even calling for a boycott because she found out that Zutara wasn't happening for sure.
Oh goodness.

In reference to an earlier post, it sure didn't hurt that CN has the right to air the 2 animated Hellboy while the sequel is in theaters and still fresh in people's minds. If that wasn't the case then the only thing that CN could have aired to counter the finale would be the first Naruto movie. It's the only show that's even comparable to Avatar on the network. Possibly Ben 10 also.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 19, 2008)

I expect Zutara rage...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

If you let shipping cloud your judgment about tonight's episodes, you are mentally disturbed.


I really loved how they pushed the music to the front of the mix during the Agni Kai. Very unusual for _Avatar_, but a subtle nod to the first Agni Kai in 103.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

w00t indeed.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> There were unfortunately some people who couldn't put shipping aside and enjoy the finale.
> One was even calling for a boycott because she found out that Zutara wasn't happening for sure.
> Oh goodness.
> 
> In reference to an earlier post, it sure didn't hurt that CN has the right to air the 2 animated Hellboy while the sequel is in theaters and still fresh in people's minds. If that wasn't the case then the only thing that CN could have aired to counter the finale would be the first Naruto movie. It's the only show that's even comparable to Avatar on the network. Possibly Ben 10 also.


I think Ben10 is pretty good, doesn't butcher itself when trying to look like anime (coughTeenTitianscoughTransCOUGHCOUGHFORMERSCOUGHANIMATED) though, what would be nice is if they bring Justice League back too. 

Batman the Animated Series could stand to be on CN too like it used after Fox had it. That series showed how great animation is with good writing as well. Also, Japanese anime studios also helped out with Batman. Gargoyles too had character designers from famous anime studios.

Now, after seeing Avatar, my imagination fails me to think if in the future, Japanese studios collaborate with American studios as well, but more often. The Batman anime dvd coming out proves that collaboration is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew firebenders could propel themselves and all, but actually _fly_? Was Jeong Jeong floating on fire as well? Sozin's Comet does wonders for firebenders...Fire has always been my favorite element in Avatar.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 20, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I expect Zutara rage...


Which would absolutely pointless. Stuff happens (or in this case doesn't). Some people should just give the obsessive shipping a rest. =/


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

The Zutara build-up was not a diversion; the pay-off was that Zuko saved her life. Zutara continues, just not as a romantic ship.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 20, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Which would absolutely pointless. Stuff happens (or in this case doesn't). Some people should just give the obsessive shipping a rest. =/



Sadly they won't. I remember when the book was released you had people saying it wasn't real and didn't have the actual ending and that the Mike and Bryan interview was fake. Then there's the Mike and Bryan bashing for not making Zutara happen...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I knew firebenders could propel themselves and all, but actually _fly_? Was Jeong Jeong floating on fire as well? Sozin's Comet does wonders for firebenders...Fire has always been my favorite element in Avatar.


Yeah, if this was a yugioh duel, it would be an epic spellcard  it's like 5000+ to atk and def XD But Avatar State powered Neigong pwns comet.


Kaenboshi said:


> Which would absolutely pointless. Stuff happens (or in this case doesn't). Some people should just give the obsessive shipping a rest. =/


Yeah, that's really immature, basically, they're putting themselves above Avatar, and insulting the creators and animations in Korea for their hardwork.....
Plus they'd be fucking blind to not see Zuko and Mai as a true pairing. Though, as firelord, he could have concubines......


----------



## Proxy (Jul 20, 2008)

I enjoyed the ending and fights, but I wanted to see what the results of Iroh's training was. He certainly became stronger, but without anyone of significance to fight, it's like it was all for naught. 

One more thing: Zuko wasn't really needed, nor was a combination of Zuko and Katara needed for Azula. With Katara's blood bending, shouldn't she have been able to stop her without resorting to running away and winning due to location?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 20, 2008)

The full moon wasn't out, so Katara couldn't bloodbend.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 20, 2008)

Moon wasn't full.

EDIT: Beaten to it. Also, the element amount advantage worked fine, actually. Gimped!Azula still annoyed me, though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Proxy said:


> I enjoyed the ending and fights, but I wanted to see what the results of Iroh's training was. He certainly became stronger, but without anyone of significance to fight, it's like it was all for naught.
> 
> One more thing: Zuko wasn't really needed, nor was a combination of Zuko and Katara needed for Azula. With Katara's blood bending, shouldn't she have been able to stop her without resorting to running away and winning due to location?



The character that wasn't needed was Katara. Zuko could have defeated Azula on his own, but then Azula brought Katara into the fight, and Zuko had to save her.

As far as Iroh... he was recapturing Ba Sing Se. That's more than adequate. And he blasted right through the wall.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 20, 2008)

I did forget about that. I'll own up to it. It was good seeing Azula break down as well. I would've expected her to remain as fierce throughout, but she does have her weaknesses.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2008)

If no one sets the scene of Toph metal bending and kicking those guys asses to the song Iron Man, I'll be sorely disappointed. AMV MAKERS GET ON IT.

TOPH BUILT THAT IN A CAVE. WITH SCRAPS!


----------



## Morwain (Jul 20, 2008)

Good ending but, it left questions and opened ended questions for me like Zuko's mom. I want more it can't be over yet, there's still so much left.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 20, 2008)

Rule one of Avatar lunar cycle: Yue will be whenever she damn well feels like it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> If no one sets the scene of Toph metal bending and kicking those guys asses to the song Iron Man, I'll be sorely disappointed. AMV MAKERS GET ON IT.
> 
> TOPH BUILT THAT IN A CAVE. WITH SCRAPS!


Tony Stark's grandma in that dimension 



Morwain said:


> Good ending but, it left questions and opened ended questions for me like Zuko's mom. I want more it can't be over yet, there's still so much left.



I think someone said there's mini episodes after this to wrap up the loose ends, like Zuko's mom. My mom can't wait to see where the story goes with Zuko


----------



## Capacity (Jul 20, 2008)

yea i was hoping they do something to clear up the questions.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Boy, the postedness sure died down a lot, we've barely got 20 people in here. The Avatar the Last Airbender's comet that gave this thread supa powahness has passed away.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 20, 2008)

I would really like to attend SDCC just to see the final hour of the finale with 2300 other fans and the creators themselves.
Believe me, once the Q&A session gets going we'll all be filled in on anything that we might have missed on Saturday night...and of course where Mike and Bryan intend for the property to go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Boy, the postedness sure died down a lot, we've barely got 20 people in here. The Avatar the Last Airbender's comet that gave this thread supa powahness has passed away.



Still, we went through 35 pages in a few hours. I thoroughly impressed with ourselves.


I'm seeing some rustling that Aang hitting his back on that rock was a deus ex machina. I think it's borderline, at best.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 20, 2008)

That's interesting, the major complaint that people had from the book was that Energybending was a deux ex machina.

The nitpicking begins.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Heck I don't think anything has given me this much of a FUCK YEAH stule ending as Avatar did. Which is surprising since I used ot hate it and write it off as an anime ripoff before giving it a proper chance. Thank goodness I did check it out. I would have had to kick myself in the nuts to miss out on this epic ending that was worth EVERY FUCKING SECOND.


----------



## =:Kakashi*Zabuza:= (Jul 20, 2008)

Whoo! That was an awseome movie! Who enjoyed that?

'Sides my flibberous statment, it's sad that he series is ending
no? Or is it? o \ \ > \ \ For all I know they could be lying about it.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 20, 2008)

hjsplit could work.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Reikaidemon. 


Kaenboshi said:


> hjsplit could work.


Oh yeah. I forgot all about that program.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> That's interesting, the major complaint that people had from the book was that Energybending was a deux ex machina.
> 
> The nitpicking begins.



That's being mentioned as well. "Deus ex machina" is just one of those phrases, like "filler," that has become so ubiquitous amongst the aimlessly unsatisfied that it's lost all meaning. And properly used about 10% of the time.


----------



## Bobby Drake (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Avatars ending was awesome but left some questions.

So what is the best way to end a series? 

Leaving questions and mysteries unanswered and unsolved or letting nothing slide/


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

I have watched the movie, and I am happy.
The fights were amazing, Aang's decision and ephiphany was splendid,
and Zuko receives his crown.
And the airbender gets the girl. Honestly, the end of an era has arrived, and for once, no one is sad.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm sure this has already been asked, but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's going to end without Zuko finding his mother or getting an answer from his old man?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> That's being mentioned as well. "Deus ex machina" is just one of those phrases, like "filler," that has become so ubiquitous amongst the aimlessly unsatisfied that it's lost all meaning. And properly used about 10% of the time.


I think it was actually quite properly used. Either from unblocking his chakra, or serving a big heap of "AANG! THIS IS WHAT'S IN YOU, AND THIS IS WHAT YOU'RE FIGHTING FOR!" in pain form. Though, I don't think it's the rock actually, he would've gotten to Avatar state sooner or later, it just happens when Aang's teeth are down to the grind. Even if Avatar state is Deus Ex Machina, or the divinely powered Neigong, or whatever, the Deus Ex Machina is executed well, and doesn't detract from the victory. If anything, it's fair now, since Ozai was using Sozin as a super buff on top of his decades long experience in firebending, not to mention his ruthlessness.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Wow that was epic. Was it me or did Aang and Oozais fight remind you of Goku Vs Vegeta? There was some DBZ inspiration in that fight.
> 
> I was disappointed in a few things though.
> 
> ...



Yeah what the fuck was that shit? The music started and I was thinking to myself that it was gonna end at a cliffhanger then it just goes to everyone together and happy, there was no point in asking about Zuku's mom after all that. 



ViolentlyHappy said:


> Avatar should get an award for being the first original children's show in the past 20 years.



Seriously. 

And was anyone else expecting Vash's signature stance when Zuku said Love and Peace?


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

waaaa there has to be more important adentures in aangs life...it cant end this way


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Yeah what the fuck was that shit? The music started and I was thinking to myself that it was gonna end at a cliffhanger then it just goes to everyone together and happy, there was no point in asking about Zuku's mom after all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it already got an Annie award, I'm rooting for an Emmy now.

There's going to be mini-eps on Zuko and the rest of the Gaang


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

One thing is certain:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lion Turtles are win


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

these words no longer have valuse in this thread:
epic
awesome
great
win
excellent
badass

Use the word AVATAR (all caps) instead. That is all.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

I decided to celebrate the avatar ending by getting an avatar set. So how's this?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I think it already got an Annie award, I'm rooting for an Emmy now.
> 
> There's going to be mini-eps on Zuko and the rest of the Gaang



It lost the Emmy for Best Animated Program to the World of Warcraft episode of South Park. It's a shame, because the episode _Avatar_ offered was "City of Walls and Secrets." Nothing should have defeated that episode.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I decided to celebrate the avatar ending by getting an avatar set. So how's this?



That is so...AVATAR!!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> these words no longer have valuse in this thread:
> epic
> awesome
> great
> ...



Every single superlative has been rendered useless. Avatar just shaved the Thesaurus down significantly. That's pretty AVATAR.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I decided to celebrate the avatar ending by getting an avatar set. So how's this?



That is one AVATAR avatar you've got


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jul 20, 2008)

argh...great finalle, but why didn't they tie in everything...argh?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> That is one AVATAR avatar you've got



Indeed there is nothing more AVATAR than my avatar.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

We must celebrate in some outrageous fashion.
Quick, someone make some jasmine tea!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> That is one AVATAR avatar you've got



Well technically it's an AVATAR Avatar avatar


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> It lost the Emmy for Best Animated Program to the World of Warcraft episode of South Park. It's a shame, because the episode _Avatar_ offered was "City of Walls and Secrets." Nothing should have defeated that episode.



I love south park as much as the next guy, but seriously wtf? South Park is NOT emmy caliber especially when it's up agains motha fu**in' avatar. That's just a damn shame right there.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2008)

Especially considering how crude of a show it is. It's definitely not a show most people enjoy. It's funny at many moments, but considering how deep and well done Avatar is, it's quite a surprise it lost to a crude show that at many times leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I love south park as much as the next guy, but seriously wtf? South Park is NOT emmy caliber especially when it's up agains motha fu**in' avatar. That's just a damn shame right there.



There were a few episodes from that season that _might_ have been good enough to be given an Emmy, just due to the politics of the Emmys. Established shows always get the breaks.

But now... 318, 319, 320, 321, it doesn't matter.  South Park is in an off-season, and The Simpsons is entering it's second decade of irrelevance. _Avatar_ HAS to win.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> There were a few episodes from that season that _might_ have been good enough to be given an Emmy, just due to the politics of the Emmys. Established shows always get the breaks.
> 
> But now... 318, 319, 320, 321, it doesn't matter.  South Park is in an off-season, and The Simpsons is entering it's second decade of irrelevance. _Avatar_ HAS to win.



Award shows  wouldn't know quality if it air bended in their face(s).


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

HONOR!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> One thing is certain:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Culturally, one of Vishnu's avatars is a turtle, Vishnu is the Hindu god of all essences and creator and destroyer of all existences, and develops all elements within the universe. The lion turtle grants Aang knowledge. In Chinese culture, turtles' longevity becomes a symbol for life and beyond life. Also, turtles are often support of the world in Native American, Chinese, and India culture. The trees in the distance looks like elephants on the turtle's back. From a feng shui angle, turtles sybolize home, family life, and personal relationships, evident from Aang's conference with his past lives. In Urashima Taro, a Japanese tale, a turtle delivers a fisherman to the palace of the dragon.

Chinese art depicts lions as wards against evil spirits, Aang basically has the power to banish Ozai's power 

Oh yeah, another just came up, the Fire Nation wiping out dragons can also symbolize the destruction of ancient culture of China too.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> HONOR!!!



I nominate this for Quote of the Forever.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

I liked the play version of Azula going, "Hey, Zuko, isn't that your honor!?" *flees*


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I liked the play version of Azula going, "Hey, Zuko, isn't that your honor!?" *flees*



Can you blame him? He's been looking for it everywhere.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Can you blame him? He's been looking for it everywhere.


Yet he never checked between his legs.....


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

iroh "invented" lighning bending but wouldnt it be cool if he learned it from writings of the extinct lighning bending tribes


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> iroh "invented" lighning bending but wouldnt it be cool if he learned it from writings of the extinct lighning bending tribes



Where did it say he invented Lightning bending? I remember he developed a method for redirecting it based off waterbending but not that he was the first to do it


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroh *IS* lightning!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> iroh "invented" lighning bending but wouldnt it be cool if he learned it from writings of the extinct lighning bending tribes


Well, now that I think of it, lightning bending is like air bending combined with firebending, but much more passive  The lightning gathers around them, so scientifically, it can be explained that firebenders super heat air, ionizing particles, and build a charge large enough to rival natural lightning. It is after all extreme static electricity. Also, the air around lightning is five times hotter than the sun. Hmm, Aang could probably make lightning from air alone, air doesn't have a sub power like the other elements, such as earth with metal, water with ice(bloodbending is different, it's bending water in tissue, no change in state), and fire with lightning


----------



## Gamble (Jul 20, 2008)

Man. The eps were so good, I just wish they were able to flesh it out some more.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

avatar=short series/epic ending
naruto=long series/possible "meh" ending

considering these aspects which show is better or do those facts level themselves out


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> avatar=short series/epic ending
> naruto=long series/possible "meh" ending
> 
> considering these aspects which show is better or do those facts level themselves out



Amen to that!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh come on now Naruto won't have an epic ending like Avatar. After all that series has Sasuke.

TheIncredibleFloopty - Glad to share the same sig with you but would you mind uploading yours on your photobucket or on imageshack so you don't drain my bandwidth? 

Sorry if that came out rude but you know... just wanted to ask but if you can't do either then I don't mind you hot linking to mine. 

So did Zuko ever find his honor or is he still looking for it? Maybe he needs to go on a quest to find it.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2008)

I already miss it.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2008)

Just saw episodes 316-319. All great and very entertaining episodes. I'm amazed at how well the plot itself was put together and at the character develop that has taken place in those four episodes alone. It was interesting to see how a wise and old Iroh has decided not to take a path to power but instead live a life of peace and happiness and how Aang is torn apart knowing that he has to kill someone.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> avatar=short series/epic ending
> naruto=long series/possible "meh" ending
> 
> considering these aspects which show is better or do those facts level themselves out


Though, that forumula doesn't adhere to everything, after all, Detective Conan has over 500 eps, 61 volumes of manga, and always makes it in top ten of Japanese Box Office sales every year a new movie is released. One Piece is still going strong in the triple digits, and JoJo...Man, JoJo is too fucking epic to sum up in numbers, but 92 volumes of manga, holy fuck, and it still hasn't got an anime series adaptation. Only Kochi-Kame beats it in Volume count boners, 160 volumes strong, and a 367 ep anime.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

3 reason for epilouge
1.) zukos mommy problems
2.) space sword is still missing 
3.) little is known about the future of the couples


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> 3 reason for epilouge
> 1.) zukos mommy problems
> 2.) space sword is still missing
> 3.) little is known about the future of the couples



lol who needs to know about their future? That's what shitty fanfiction is for. 

But yeah I sort of wish there was one more episode so at least Zuko could find his mom and Sokka could get back space sword and boomerang.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

i got the jibbles when i saw aang use toph's patented earth foot sight
WIN!!1


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 20, 2008)

They rly should have an epilogue. Reasons:

1. We still dont know what the FUCK happened to Zuko's mom
2. Aang and Katara sex 
3. Sokka can find his space sword and boomerang
4. Zuko and Mai sex 
5. We can find out what will become of Azula's crazy ass and Ozai
6. Sokka and Suki sex? Oh wth,


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> lol who needs to know about their future? That's what shitty fanfiction is for.
> 
> But yeah I sort of wish there was one more episode so at least Zuko could find his mom and Sokka could get back space sword and boomerang.


We all know Toph is a total dom, and makes everyone her concubine

Also, I though the epilogue mini-eps are confirmed?
Or do we have to unlock all the skill points to see them?...


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Sokka and Suki already had sex if the southern raiders episode says anything. 

lol Sokka's also fucked the moon.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Flaming_Prince said:


> They rly should have an epilogue. Reasons:
> 
> 1. We still dont know what the FUCK happened to Zuko's mom
> 2. Aang and Katara sex
> ...


Suki and Sokka sex would be so funny, they'd be so awkward in bed.

"What? this goes where?!"


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

I demand an Ursa episode!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> We all know Toph is a total dom, and makes everyone her concubine
> 
> Also, I though the epilogue mini-eps are confirmed?
> Or do we have to unlock all the skill points to see them?...



Well hey she is. She probably made Zuko and Sokka her bitches but allows them to be with their women of choice.


----------



## Billie (Jul 20, 2008)

where is ddl to 318,319,320,321`?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Suki and Sokka sex would be so funny, they'd be so awkward in bed.
> 
> "What? this goes where?!"



"Sokka stick your space sword in my sheath"

"spacekapow!"


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 20, 2008)

Seriously, I just wanna know what happened 2 Zuko's mom. Maybe Ozai secretly killed her or something? Or maybe she just left and forgot all about Zuko?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Well hey she is. She probably made Zuko and Sokka her bitches but allows them to be with their women of choice.


They live in a pretty asian world, I wouldn't be surprised if they allow that 

Plus Toph has got to get back at Zuko somehow for giving her a crappy field trip 

Sokka would be too sore, he and Suki broke something with their awkward tent sex in Southern Raiders. Ya don't start with anal right away kids!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> 3 reason for epilouge
> 1.) zukos mommy problems
> 2.) space sword is still missing
> 3.) little is known about the future of the couples



I'd still like to know about Iroh's journey into the Spirit World.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> They live in a pretty asian world, I wouldn't be surprised if they allow that
> 
> Plus Toph has got to get back at Zuko somehow for giving her a crappy field trip



It's always Toph Time after all. 



ReikaiDemon said:


> Sokka would be too sore, he and Suki broke something with their awkward tent sex in Southern Raiders. Ya don't start with anal right away kids!



LOL I can just see Zuko accidently walking past their tent at that time and going "Oh fuck WHY?!"


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'd still like to know about Iroh's journey into the Spirit World.


I bet he "killed" Koh, the face stealer  Iroh's singing and sungi horn playing can do that to anyone XD And his bumbling with toxic plants to make into tea 


> LOL I can just see Zuko accidently walking past their tent at that time and going "Oh fuck WHY?!"


And Sokka would retort "Oh, you know you want to tap this!"
"Sokka!!!"
"OW! TOO TIGHT TOO TIGHT!!!!"
Kyoshi warriors have epicAVATAR butt muscles


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 20, 2008)

I just thought of something. Why the fuck did it take Aang 12 years [not counting the time he was in that ice ball] to grow hair? And wtf happened to it? I never got a chance to find out what happened to it...











Aang has cancer =].


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Flaming_Prince said:


> I just thought of something. Why the fuck did it take Aang 12 years [not counting the time he was in that ice ball] to grow hair? And wtf happened to it? I never got a chance to find out what happened to it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it was common practice for monks to shave their heads.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I bet he "killed" Koh, the face stealer  Iroh's singing and sungi horn playing can do that to anyone XD And his bumbling with toxic plants to make into tea And Sokka would retort "Oh, you know you want to tap this!"
> "Sokka!!!"
> "OW! TOO TIGHT TOO TIGHT!!!!"
> Kyoshi warriors have epicAVATAR butt muscles



Then Zuko goes and tattle's on Sokka to Katara. 

Either that or he'd burn down the tent just to be a prick.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

I really hope that spaceblade doesn't vanish for good.
That was too AVATAR to abandon.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Flaming_Prince said:


> I just thought of something. Why the fuck did it take Aang 12 years [not counting the time he was in that ice ball] to grow hair? And wtf happened to it? I never got a chance to find out what happened to it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't see the ep where everyone was tending to their delicates, Sokka was shaving his lip fuzz, and Aang was shaving his head.
Buddhists shave their heads to detach themselves from vain and earthly possessions and their bodies to separate themselves from the earthly realm to achieve spiritual enlightenment. Air Nomads are basically Buddhists.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Then Zuko goes and tattle's on Sokka to Katara.
> 
> Either that or he'd burn down the tent just to be a prick.


Dude, he's not that mean to subject his new friends to the ungodly horrors of martial arts experts virgin bondage anal sex....
That would scar Katara, Aang, and even Toph for life, because the horror of the smex gave her temporary eyesight just to squick from it


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

So I heard that a spin off is going to be made about Zuko looking for his mom. Truth or fake?


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> So I heard that a spin off is going to be made about Zuko looking for his mom. Truth or fake?



I hope its true. Avatar is so original..


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> So I heard that a spin off is going to be made about Zuko looking for his mom. Truth or fake?


Truth definitely, I think someone mentioned that there will be a fourth chapter to be the epilogue


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Dude, he's not that mean to subject his new friends to the ungodly horrors of martial arts experts virgin bondage anal sex....
> That would scar Katara, Aang, and even Toph for life, because the horror of the smex gave her temporary eyesight just to squick from it



I doubt Katara would be that scarred. After all she turns into big bad mommy Katara whenever Sokka or Aang come into things. If Zuko tattled to Katara she'd march right in there and kick Sokka's ass for being a bad role model to Aang.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> I doubt Katara would be that scarred. After all she turns into big bad mommy Katara whenever Sokka or Aang come into things. If Zuko tattled to Katara she'd march right in there and kick Sokka's ass for being a bad role model to Aang.


Yeah, how dare Sokka show Aang the wrong way to smex!? Katara will have to teach Aang the right way


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

let me say something...
boomerang did survive
when toph and sokka fell onto the airship that suki took control of,
the bommerang landed next to them a few seconds later and sokka said some sort of remark


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yeah, how dare Sokka show Aang the wrong way to smex!? Katara will have to teach Aang the right way



nah Katara is a hypocrite remember. She uses blood bending on Aang and makes him; HER submissive bitch.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> nah Katara is a hypocrite remember. She uses blood bending on Aang and makes him; HER submissive bitch.


Everything is better with puppets


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

makes you think about sasori when he gets lonely O.o


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> makes you think about sasori when he gets lonely O.o


He has mummy and daddy hug him =o o= Now he uses Kazekage to give him smooches, and a giant group hug from his 100 pups :3


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

that's something that's not worth thinking about. LOL Toph is truly the pimp of the series though.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> that's something that's not worth thinking about. LOL Toph is truly the pimp of the series though.


My sister calls Toph a Hinata with balls. BIG BALLS


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Which is why we love Toph. She's the Hinata we always wanted.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Which is why we love Toph. She's the Hinata we always wanted.


Indeed 
The lost Hyuuga that is better than all of them, and knows all the doutons of the world


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> Every single superlative has been rendered useless. Avatar just shaved the Thesaurus down significantly. *That's pretty AVATAR*.





Royal_Devil1 said:


> *That is one AVATAR avatar* you've got





Aethos said:


> *Indeed there is nothing more AVATAR* than my avatar.


 doin it rite. 


TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> iroh "invented" lighning bending but *wouldnt it be cool* if he learned it from writings of the extinct lighning bending tribes


WRONG. negged.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Crap! Someone has faster upload speeds than me. 

*reps


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think the most AVATAR part was when Phoenix King Ozai was looking all AVATAR on his zepplin, blimp thingie. 

Also, am I the only one who thinks Firelord sounds more AVATAR than Phoenix King?


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

indeed. We salute your avatarness.


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn still a lot of potential to be had...Too bad Iroh didn't show how badass he became after busting out of prison.  About Azula too, what is she rotting in jail somewhere too?  She still has her powers, plau I think it'll be interesting to see how much more dangerous she can get if she knew how to channel that psychosis better =)


----------



## Willy D (Jul 20, 2008)

Watching The Dark Knight and Avatar back to back made me realize that no two other entities in this universe could ever produce this much..........how you say.............ummmm.............AVATAR


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2008)

Iroh will rule the world though. His tea shop will become a chain that'll spread faster than Starbucks just because his name is attached to it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Iroh will rule the world though. His tea shop will become a chain that'll spread faster than Starbucks just because his name is attached to it.



IrohBucks. It's what's popular.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Damn still a lot of potential to be had...Too bad Iroh didn't show how *badass *he became after busting out of prison. About Azula too, what is she rotting in jail somewhere too? She still has her powers, plau I think it'll be *interesting* to see how much more dangerous she can get if she knew how to channel that psychosis better =)






Willy D said:


> Watching The Dark Knight and Avatar back to back made me realize that no two other entities in this universe could ever produce this much..........how you say.............ummmm.............AVATAR


Doin it rite.

I saw just downloaded TDK a few minutes ago. The quality decent, but when I saw it in the IMAX theatre Thursday night it was pretty freakin *AVATAR*.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Why yes. Yes it is. 

This the most AVATAR character in his most AVATAR persona. 

*bookmarks post to rep in 24 hours.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Doin it rite.
> 
> I saw just downloaded TDK a few minutes ago. The quality decent, but when I saw it in the IMAX theatre Thursday night it was pretty freakin *AVATAR*.



Could you please give me a like to the site where you D/Led the movie? I heard it was very fuck AVATAR. 



Wow, now thats it been hours since i last watched Sozin's Comet. It doesn't feel real, it feels like Avatar will still be coming on every few months.  Too bad i know the truth.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I think the most AVATAR part was when Phoenix King Ozai was looking all AVATAR on his zepplin, blimp thingie.
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thinks Firelord sounds more AVATAR than Phoenix King?


Is it cause Zuko is Firelord now 

In Chinese, Phoenix King would be Feng Wang 鳳王 Which is pretty clever in Chinese, because 凰, which is read huang makes up the word phoenix when it is put together with feng 鳳. Huang can mean emperor, but if Ozai were to write his name as Fenghuang Wang, well, that would kinda be anti dramatic, because Huang also means female phoenix, while feng means male phoenix. So, he'd be a hermaphroditic bird king,or a contradiction with the character 王, king, so if we substitute huang with wang, Chinese word for king, it would sound almost the same as the word phoenix, but convey the meaning that he is a Pheonix King  
Japanese sounds funny, because it would be Ho-oh oh if you take it from english to Japanese literally, but, in Japanese myth, the pheonix is the king of all birds, so, he would be Ho-oh to be more proper. Oh is the word for King in Japanese
Now, if Ozai wants to make a friendly appearance to everyone, he would write his title as Peng  Niao Wang 朋鳥王. The first character, peng, has a friendly meaning, it makes up the word for friend, girlfriend, acquaintance, etc. When paired with the character, niao, the second character there, it means phoenix-like bird, but not a phoenix. Though, if this was presented to Ozai, he'd spit on it, Zuko would probably take up this title.
Firelord can be translated in two ways, poetically, you can use the character, dai 大 in front of wang 王 to make up the word, Great King, it works because dai, the word for big, and great things resemble the character huo 火, which is fire.But lord is quite different from king , Jun means lord 君, 火君 huo jun is firelord, it also sounds like huo jian, the Chinese word for rocket, which is what Ozai did a lot of in the battle XD

災 This is zai, it looks like fire, but means DISASTER and FAMINE when paired with huang (different huang) So, put this with lord, and you can mean fire, AND DISASTER LORD, which is very fitting for Ozai's rule of the fire nation.

Phew, that wore me out.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

AHAHAHA OMG I'm gonna fucking die here, that is just so fucking AVATAR!
Love evil food, Katarobo, TOPHCYCLE and Sokka channeling Ash, Evil Dead fame. The Firenation deadites at large XD


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL Iroh could be many great things but would rather live his life simply. Now that is epic.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> LOL Iroh could be many great things but would rather live his life simply. Now that is AVATAR.



Fixed.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 20, 2008)

Just watched the finale and DAMN! If that wasn't the ending avatar deserved then what is!?

1 word, EPIC! Thank GOD they decided to show all 4 last episodes on 1 night, I would NEVER have been able to week 1 week after each episode! I mean, it had EVERYTHING! The action was top notch and the ending with peace and love..ahh.. I think I came TWICE during the two last episodes! I mean DAMN! It was freaking CRAZY! Holy shit!
Oh, and Aang looked badass in those air nomade clothes! And the finale kiss..ahh..

But the Avatar: The Last Airbender era is over... it's pretty sad..BUT ATLEAST IT GOT THE MOST AWESOME ENDING IT COULD GET!! I mean DAMN! Holy crap! Screw GAR! Now things are "AVATAR"!!!

Someone please give me a cookie or something.. I need to calm down!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Screw GAR! Now things are "AVATAR"!!!!



Avatar was epic, but not THAT epic.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

here's hoping they make that special.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's a giantized version of my fire ruler titles in Chinese for those of you who have grandpa eyes, or can read Chinese on your computer, or can't see due to how small it is.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 20, 2008)

Just watched the finale. That was so *AVATAR* that I came. An *AVATAR* amount of times.
Holy *AVATAR* on a *AVATAR* sandwich with *AVATAR* on top.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

I AM THE MELON LORD!


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

God damn, 30 pages, I maganaged to watch the finale on my parent's tv, the finale was epic and the action was really good. Rohugh could have used more action in the first hour though. I like how they paired kattaang with just one scene instead of wasting time over dramatic romance. I thoight aang didn't break the seventh chakra though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, all done. All good. That...

That was the most fucking AVATAR thing I ever experienced. I am so SO glad I never read the book spoilers. Going into that raw. That completed the experience.

Special special things:

CAPTAIN AVATAR? HOW HAVE NONE OF YOU COMMENTED ON SOKKA GIVING THE CAPTAIN PLANET ROUTINE? YOU'RE ALL TERRRIBLE PEOPLE! 

~~~

I am the Melon Lord is the greatest quote of all time. Dibs on signature.

~~~

Toph was scene stealing over and over again. "I get to go with Zuko! What, all of you got to have life changing field trips with him."

And that door. Knocking out the tune, then just falling through it. AVATAR!

~~~

I am filled with hype, love, and AVATAR! This was a show done right.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jul 20, 2008)

I was kind of disappointed. The Finale was kinda cool, but the Zutara moments were just so bad, and the Kataang kiss was boring, too XD
Call me a hypocrite, but I'm just not fully pleased. Oh, yeah, and most people on deviantart want to kill me. Yupp. Not good lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Lulz, I take a little stroll around deviantart. The less mature shippers fill me with sad.

HOWEVER

Nothing will ruin my mood on an AVATAR day like this. NOTHING AT ALL.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 20, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> I was kind of disappointed. The Finale was kinda cool, but..



Cool? It was AWESOME!



+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> the Kataang kiss was boring, too XD



Boring? It was PERFECT!



+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> Call me a hypocrite, but I'm just not fully pleased.



You hypocrite


----------



## The Question (Jul 20, 2008)

NOOO!!! I have finals but I wanna watch!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

I have final exams coming up shortly as well.

I'd rather watch Avatar. It'd last longer with me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2008)

One of the best endings of anything that I have ever seen..


And Avatar state Aang=pure,undiluted pwn..


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

That was obviously the greatest event in nick history.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, if that was a typo, that was the most AVATAR typo of all time.

Because Nick really is oblivious to just how amazing Avatar was. Still is.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

awesome special!

but tbh, i was quite disappointed with the final battles 8S...

they werent as exciting as the normal fighting really.... avatar vs ozai.... 

ozai kept flying around like a rocket... and the avatar just chasing him...

but yeah. cool cool, too bad its ended... now for the movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wow, if that was a typo, that was the most AVATAR typo of all time.
> 
> Because Nick really is oblivious to just how amazing Avatar was. Still is.


That's because those assholes love Spongebob too fucking much


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's because those assholes love Spongebob too fucking much



Plus, they still insist of rerunning jimmy netrun and love fairly oddparaents almost as much as spongebob.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> That was obliviously the greatest event in nick history.



Unedited to fix the truth. Greatest typo ever!

I liked all the rocketing around.

Screw Jetpack Azula, Rocketman Ozai is where it's at.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Unedited to fix the truth. Greatest typo ever!



What typo? I don't know what everyone's talking about


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Everything is just so AVATAR


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cheat said 



> That was obliviously the greatest event in nick history.



when he meant



> That was obviously the greatest event in nick history.



But the first one is more true, because in all Nick History, they're oblivious to this great event.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Plus, they still insist of rerunning jimmy netrun and love fairly oddparaents almost as much as spongebob.


I used to like the Fairly Odd Parents, but now, it's a dead horse, and Nick won't stop beating it. Jumped the fucking shark I forget whenever. So is Spongebob, and Dexter will ALWAYS be better than that bland fudgehead. Cg animation is wearing on me, and it isn't even that old yet. Even worse is ICARLY It's like a virus now, Network Decay sucks


Taurus Versant said:


> Unedited to fix the truth. Greatest typo ever!
> 
> I liked all the rocketing around.
> 
> Screw Jetpack Azula, Rocketman Ozai is where it's at.


Azula and Ozai in space is truly too evil for words.

Oh right, dammit, can't resist anymore!

Azula&Ozai: WE'RE BLASTING OFF AGAIIIIIIIIIN!!!!......


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Jul 20, 2008)

I didn't find the kiss sooo romantic, actually X___X
I'm kinda sad, that the show ended, because it was my favourite Nick Show in the world!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I used to like the Fairly Odd Parents, but now, it's a dead horse, and Nick won't stop beating it. Jumped the fucking shark I forget whenever. So is Spongebob, and Dexter will ALWAYS be better than that bland fudgehead. Cg animation is wearing on me, and it isn't even that old yet. Even worse is ICARLY It's like a virus now, Network Decay sucks
> Azula and Ozai in space is truly too evil for words.
> 
> Oh right, dammit, can't resist anymore!
> ...



No one's commented on Sokka doing the Captain Planet routine


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> The Cheat said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's such an honor to have created the world's greatest typo.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 20, 2008)

Epic finale is epic.

Ozai got zomgwtfpwned. Ty Lee remained single. Just how I hoped it would end.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

It really summed up what it means to have all the Avatars acting as one. Avatar State Aang totally outclassed Sozin's Comet Ozai.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Epic finale is epic.
> 
> Ozai got zomgwtfpwned. Ty Lee remained single. Just how I hoped it would end.


Freaky circus freaks get no pairing  
Though, Ty Lee has definitely gone lez for Toph for bondage pwning her in Ba Sing Se


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Ty Lee and the Kyoshi warriors are going to be "BEST FRIENDS FOREVER"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Freaky circus freaks get no pairing
> Though, Ty Lee has definitely gone lez for Toph for bondage pwning her in Ba Sing Se


I'd be her pairing! 

So. What's the movie going to be about anyway? Is it like an epilogue or a recap?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

I could have sworned I saw toph hugging the duke in the background.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

I SAW IT TOO!

Based on that one scene of character interaction, it is now officially a pairing. Look, I can do it like everyone else can.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I could have sworned I saw toph hugging the duke in the background.


You're just full of typos today Cheat! 

I'll have to rewatch to find that though. Blind Chicks get love but not the Circus freak.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I SAW IT TOO!
> 
> Based on that one scene of character interaction, it is now officially a pairing. Look, I can do it like everyone else can.


 Toph is totally lez 

Though, it doesn't matter anyways, because the great shipping rules of the universe postulates that if a character so much as exists in the same realm fulfills shipping requirements  Same applies out of realm    Personally, Thomas the Tank EngineXToph is my OTP

Of course, always save a deep breath when you yell.....

ABANDON SHIIIIIIIP!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Dammit, woman, I keep clicking that souls tag, even knowing what's inside of it.

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dammit, woman, I keep clicking that souls tag, even knowing what's inside of it.
> 
> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?


Dammit Taurus you tempted me. 

I'm still gonna click it too. My mind keeps saying it's going to change.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dammit, woman, I keep clicking that souls tag, even knowing what's inside of it.
> 
> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?


I'm using your souls to fill my soul sock 

It's only thing prisoner Azula eats now 

Ozai feeds off his own fail now  He'll never starve!

I stole my own soul several time now 
Don't ask me how that works out XDDDD
Even I can't resist it XD


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

Nooo, resist the temptation. -succumbs anyway- But yeah, if a movie usually ends leaving questions that normally means a sequel.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dammit, _*woman*_, I keep clicking that souls tag, even knowing what's inside of it.
> 
> WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO ME?


Woah o_O I've gotten so used to it, I completely missed this...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Just finished watching epic- I mean Avatar- aw what's the difference anymore?

So, how about we get new adventures with new characters with cameo apperances by old ones.  I can see it now.

_5 years after the events of Avatar Aang, a new unlikely hero has arisen.  Meet Lee, a spunky young fire nation boy with a penchant for fun.  Unfortunately his firebending isn't a good as his imagination but the boy is gifted with ingenuity.  Together with his sifu/sensei/and friend Sokka and his love interest Su Yon of the Earth Kingdom, he travels the world, seeking to learn the ways of it and have some fun along the way._


----------



## Ziko (Jul 20, 2008)

Meh, I think they should end it all. No more avatar..I don't want them to ruin it! The movies are bad enough! It's been awesome, now please leave it alone!

(Yeah, I know they announced that they will create more in the avatar universe)


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 20, 2008)

More Avatar


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Just finished watching epic- I mean Avatar- aw what's the difference anymore?
> 
> So, how about we get new adventures with new characters with cameo apperances by old ones.  I can see it now.
> 
> _5 years after the events of Avatar Aang, a new unlikely hero has arisen.  Meet Lee, a spunky young fire nation boy with a penchant for fun.  Unfortunately his firebending isn't a good as his imagination but the boy is gifted with ingenuity.  Together with his sifu/sensei/and friend Sokka and his love interest Su Yon of the Earth Kingdom, he travels the world, seeking to learn the ways of it and have some fun along the way._


And Katara and Aang travel the world, having sex in strange, new places, and places where no man has ever smexed before, and places where man fear to smex.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

But of course


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2008)

Sozin comet was beyond epic of epicness  

Avatar is the Phoenix King of Animation


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

From now on, it will be called Epictar: Now with 60% more Sokka!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> That's interesting, the major complaint that people had from the book was that Energybending was a deux ex machina.
> 
> The nitpicking begins.



Its sad, isn't it?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I have watched the movie, and I am happy.
> The fights were amazing, Aang's decision and ephiphany was splendid,
> and Zuko receives his crown.
> And the airbender gets the girl. Honestly, the end of an era has arrived, and for once, no one is sad.



Except for Firelord and Azula.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

I wanted to know where Ursa was though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2008)

azula  maybe crazy..but she was also a pretty hot chick(pun intended)


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

I know what you mean Gesy.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 20, 2008)

This was by far one of the best finales i have seen in an animated series.

I'm sorry i can't say anymore


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

someone make a gif of toph screaming I AM MELON LORD MUAHAHAA


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I wanted to know where Ursa was though.



Well everyone is saying that there are going to be mini-episodes released. So now people just need to be patient.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Its ok, it'll make a grown man cry. Its just so epicavatar.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2008)

God that was some dark night level ownage right there


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol akward silence.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 20, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> God that was some dark night level ownage right there


Yeah Aang pwnt Ozai just like the Dark Knight pwnt the Godfather on imdb.

I hope they have a spinoff. Just because I crave more Avatar now. If they do have a spinoff, it better be good and have lots of Sokka goodness. It also must surpass the epicness that was Sokka's getting high and proclaiming random things about friendly mushrooms.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Lol akward silence.


14 people in here, that's why


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

The writers are making a new series though. Somethin to look forward to.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

Isn't there still another book left? That was...what? Book 3, and there should be four?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Nope three. Aang already knew Air-bending. No need for a book on that.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

melon lord anyone?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 20, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> azula  maybe crazy..but she was also a pretty hot chick(pun intended)



God 

AZULA IS MINE


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Seriously Avatar>everything anime atm.

That finale was teh epicshitavatar.

:thisisavatar NF lacks Avatar.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

hey jimmy's back
ive been looking foward to your signature jimmy X3


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 20, 2008)

There should be more good upload sites for 700+ files.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

CHICKEN DANCE is soo *AVATAR*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2008)

The only thing i felt disappointed of was we didn't really learn much about earthbenders..I mean we learned so much about water and fire benders

fire getting power ups from comets 
water getting power ups from the moon

All they shown for earthbenders is picking up and molding rock.

Also i wanted sokka become a badass warrior I mean he was awesome he the one who took out the army(destroying airships) but he never actually used his sword  i just wished we seen the combatant side of sokka.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree Gesy. Sokka was a badass in disguise.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> ive been looking foward to your signature jimmy X3



lol................ I Think Everyone Has


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

We all have.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> The only thing i felt disappointed of was we didn't really learn much about earthbenders..I mean we learned so much about water and fire benders
> 
> fire getting power ups from comets
> water getting power ups from the moon
> ...


Well, technically, Earthbenders are constantly in powered up mode, that's why they're the last to get raped by the Firenation, and even then, they still successfully resist the Firenation. They've gone on the longest without being conquered, and the Firenation focuses nearly all of their gdp on taking the Earthnation I guess, most of the series has been of the firenation trying to wipe out the earthies. But if they did have an extra source of power, I think it would be a volcano or something. And if you really look at it, with enough power, Earthbending trumps all other elements. Or it could be that their boosts come from being in more intense magnetic fields of the planet.

Yeah, it's like the team only let Sokka show his awesome jian kung fu against Piandao's test. Though, maybe showing Sokka hacking through firenation troops is against the Jian being the gentleman of the great four weapons.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

i decree that 
awesome sauce
will now be called
AVATAR sauce


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> i decree that
> awesome sauce
> will now be called
> AVATAR sauce



flameo my dear hopman


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

I second the motion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Lemme hear your ROAR like a tiger-dillo.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Now begins the wait until Friday, 7:30PM. That's the Avatar panel at SDCC, with Mike and Bryan shwoing the last hour of Sozin's Comet and then a Q&A. Hopefully we'll get some idea of what these _Avatar_ shorts are going to be, and the status of a new story they hinted at a couple months ago.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> i decree that
> awesome sauce
> will now be called
> AVATAR sauce


  
I thought only Katara had exclusive rights to Aang's sauce XDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonder what the deal was when Azula said "You can't treat me like Zuko!"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 20, 2008)

Any DDL links for The Southern Raiders and The Ember Island Players? Would look through the thread, but I'm not interested in getting spoilered to death.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Anthony J: They're all on AvatarChapter.org. I just checked. 



Mider T said:


> Wonder what the deal was when Azula said "You can't treat me like Zuko!"


Because Avatar: The Last Airbender is shown on Nick, the word "zuko" was used inplace of "shit".


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Aw, Zuko!!!


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh. My. God.


I just watched it all. Good show, my friends. I was expected to be a little disappointed. I was not. (Except I wanted to see a little more of the supporting characters, but whatever)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Aw, Zuko!!!


 **


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 20, 2008)

You can do what i just did and watch it all here on megavideo.

It *was* suitably amazing.

Does anyone know if they are making chapter four Air ?


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone else got really confused when we had an epic fight without ANY talk about sad childhoods/random emotional crap/deathbeams being charged up for 3 episodes?

Confused the hell outta me


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

Nodonn said:


> Anyone else got really confused when we had an epic fight without ANY talk about sad childhoods/random emotional crap/deathbeams being charged up for 3 episodes?
> 
> Confused the hell outta me



I think it's better that way. More or less, the time for talking is over and there is only conflict.
I just loved the music that played during Zuko vs. Azula. That was sheer perfection.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> You can do what i just did and watch it all here on megavideo.
> 
> It *was* suitably amazing.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are making chapter four Air ?



No. This story, the story of Aang and Zuko, is effectively over.

Now there will be a series of "mini-episodes" that will air in the Spring anf Fall of 2009, then the first live-action movie in Spring 2010.

There been strong hints that Mike and Bryan have been working on developing a new story, though.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 20, 2008)

Nodonn said:


> Anyone else got really confused when we had an epic fight without ANY talk about sad childhoods/random emotional crap/deathbeams being charged up for 3 episodes?
> 
> Confused the hell outta me



I'm sensing a great deal of irony out of you.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> You can do what i just did and watch it all here on megavideo.
> 
> It *was* suitably amazing.
> 
> *Does anyone know if they are making chapter four Air ?*


I hope not. I'd be pretty pointless


*ATTENTION GIF MAKERS:*
Can I have a gif of "Aang and Toph, cause it rhymes with tuff"  in the towns square with the words "AVATAR State. Yip Yip ^_^", also include Katara and Suki's reaction. (time on WMP, 19:29-19:33)

Pl0x.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Idk what's going on it your sig, but damn it  it's funny.



You don't remember Mortal Kombat II? Because every media outlet went berserk over the Fatalities in the first game, the creators made a new, ironic Fatality: Friendship. In a Friendship, instead of killing someone you'd do something silly, like a magic trick.

Raiden, the thunder God, made a little version of himself appear, and pose. I made it after Ozai shot that insane lightning in Day of Black Sun. This is the source:

[YOUTUBE]qoBfBA37P-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> You don't remember Mortal Kombat II? Because every media outlet went berserk over the Fatalities in the first game, the creators made a new, ironic Fatality: Friendship. In a Friendship, instead of killing someone you'd do something silly, like a magic trick.
> 
> Raiden, the thunder God, made a little version of himself appear, and pose. I made it after Ozai shot that insane lightning in Day of Black Sun. This is the source:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qoBfBA37P-0[/YOUTUBE]



I didn't know that existed.  That's awesome!!

Hahaha, if you guys wanna see something entertaining, go over the the Zutara fanclub. No offense to Zutara (it was my pairing) but...C'MON. Accept defeat gracefully!


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thanks sunny.
> 
> It pains me to say it, but I have a complaint about the series finale. It lacked... The Boulder.



I'm sure 'Iron' Toph made up for it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Thr Zutara buildup was funny because it was for naught, and it was even funnier because I knew the spoilers and watched you guys who sweared on it for your lives


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 20, 2008)

Avatar was fucking epic! I loved how Aang was able to take down the firelord and stay true to his own heart! That giant lion turtle was cool as hell looking! The way Zuko and Katara fought Azula was awesome!  The White Lotus Group kicked major ass when they retook Ba Sing Se. And King Bumi! He was the shit! Best line ever! I didn't escape everyone else did! Rock on Bumi! You musta made those Fire Nation soldiers pee their pants!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I'm sure 'Iron' Toph made up for it.


Toph has always been awesome, so being metal didn't change much. The episode was still AVATAR though. 

I wish he had interrupted Zuko's speach and said something in the third person like he always does. Like, "The Boulder... spent weeks in prision while waiting on you kids."


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Thr Zutara buildup was funny because it was for naught, and it was even funnier because I knew the spoilers and watched you guys who sweared on it for your lives



It was not for naught! He saved her life.

You know what? Fuck bananas. Fuck them and the tropical climate that instigates their growth.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Look guys. It's a dragon. 

*Spoiler*: _tagged for peeps that haven seen finale_


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

lol I was thinking "Pathetic"

She's always jealous of Zuko.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Great ending. I am now avoiding sites dedicated to Avatar. So many complainers in their forums.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> It was not for naught! He saved her life.
> 
> You know what? Fuck bananas. Fuck them and the tropical climate that instigates their growth.



...

That was uncalled for


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

There should be a prequel of some sorts, that explains a little more about Aang, and what it was like for him to grow up.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol I was thinking "Pathetic"
> 
> She's always jealous of Zuko.


That made me think of Mortal Kombat. 



vicious1 said:


> Great ending. I am now avoiding sites dedicated to Avatar. So many complainers in their forums.


Me too. I only made that comment about The Boulder as a joke, but the ammount of complaints about ficticious ramances is beyond rediculous... I just hope that there ain't any adults participating.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

thank god i found it!!! now can anyone of you give me a link to a avater website so i can watch them not dl them like watch like you would on youtube(i checked on youtube not a single full epsiode) PLz someone help me!


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2008)

Man I need to catch up. Last episode I saw was The Boiling Rock (part 2).


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

lol finally found the thread huh?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> thank god i found it!!! now can anyone of you give me a link to a avater website so i can watch them not dl them like watch like you would on youtube(i checked on youtube not a single full epsiode) PLz someone help me!


 Link removed


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jul 20, 2008)

AWSOME SPECIAL!!! .......Now there is no point in watch NIckelodeon anymore....

Kinda wish there was  a lil more  close, hand to hand combat between Zuko and Azula..would have made the battle more interesting...

While Aang was in da avatar state, he was a total badass....if  only he killed the fire lord....would have been great...but....cant forget this is shown on Nick...a children's channel...so killing would be a bad thing.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

no i need ones you can stream not dl


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah theres suppose to be another seris linked to it


heres a link

(it in background)

i know its wiki but hell by the sounds of how good this show was there might be another seris to it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Link removed



That is NOT a fansite. Bunch of bastards, they are.

*A Legendary Battle That Will Never Happen*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> no i need ones you can stream not dl


Click the name of the ep to watch it on youtube 


Jove said:


> That is NOT a fansite. Bunch of bastards, they are.
> 
> *A Legendary Battle That Will Never Happen*


I didn't know AP had put the eps back up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Click the name of the ep to watch it on youtube
> I didn't know AP had put the eps back up.



Yup. They are still getting 321 up, but everything up to 320 is on there now.


Oh, and I'm sorry, Mider. That _was_ uncalled for. Bananas are delicious.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> That is NOT a fansite. Bunch of bastards, they are.
> 
> *A Legendary Battle That Will Never Happen*



thank you im watchin the boiling rock right now!!!
oh and does anyone know wat happened to zuko's uncle? His voice is totally different in book 3.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

His voice actor, Mako, died and was replaced by Greg Baldwin.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> thank you im watchin the boiling rock right now!!!
> oh and does anyone know wat happened to zuko's uncle? His voice is totally different in book 3.


His original voice actor died.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

What!!!!! how did he die!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Throat cancer I believe.

 Come now, this happened two years ago.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (15 members and 7 guests)
> Mider T, Megaharrison, Shika-Chou, gesy hyuga, narutoXhinata=love, Jagon Fox, The Bloody Nine, Noah, Superstarseven, Ciupy, dkirbyj, Jove, kyubisharingan, Enterprise E, Gaiash



God Sokka damn


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mako was awesome in Conan. 

I'm viewing this thread too!


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

never knew about it thx man


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Mako was the Shredder in TMNT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2008)

it's a long long way
to ba sing se
but the girls in the city..
looks so pretty!!!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Mako was the Shredder in TMNT


Really? The cartoon, the live action movie or the CG movie?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> God Sokka damn



There was 70 at one point last night. Pages flew.

You know, I didn't really like Greg Baldwin's VO. Sometimes, his over enunciations bordered on a  parody of a Chinese/Japanese accent. But he was amazing in Sozin's Comet. Just phenomenal.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jul 20, 2008)

I just saw it, and all I can say is,

Best. Series. Finale. EVER.


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for those who haven't seen it yet_ 



The battle between Ozai and Aang was just too EPIC, and then Aang managed to defeat Ozai without taking his life: using get this, ENERGY BENDING to rob Ozai of his firebending!! 

Oh, and it seems Maiko (Zuko/Mai) and Kataang (Aang/Katara) became canon, which is still fine by me even though I like Taang and Zutara..speaking of which we never got to know if Sokka ended up with Suki or not. But there IS one loose end that wasn't patched up....when Zuko became the new Fire Lord and visited his father in prison and asked where his mom really is, they didn't let us know...

It was all so JAWDROPPINGLY awesome. :WOW


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2008)

any way the earth king and his bear were miising in the last episode


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

They were made out of sand. Besides, Bumi made a better king than him anyways. 

Last night everytime I posted, I'd have to go back a page (at 40 post per page) to view responses.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2008)

kyubisharingan said:


> ...
> 
> While Aang was in da avatar state, he was a total badass*....if  only he killed the fire lord*....would have been great...but....cant forget this is shown on Nick...a children's channel...so killing would be a bad thing.


 no i like the way it ended.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

Ha 20 people, hello 20 people


----------



## Vault (Jul 20, 2008)

finale was fucking epic  

zuko FTW


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

So, I haven't been on here in months, but I checked to see if people needed gifs (lol, several are already being used. honor and azula dragon!) and so the avatar yip yip is on the way and if there are any i missed that people want just ask!


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2008)

Zuko: Yeah then you could show him all his baby pictures and all those happy memories will make him good again.
Aang: Do you really think that would work.
Zuko: No.

Though in a sense Aang did do his wacky idea by preventing him from bending again.


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man. ohmanohmanohman. OHMAN! That finale could not have gone any better.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Of the whole thing, I have only two complaints: The first is that, like many others, we didn't see Ursa and Zuko get reunited. The second point is that there was a severe lack of rainbow fire.

But, aside from that, there really isn't much to say. The ending was galactic and I'm glad we didn't get a epilogue in the future. See characters later always seems to lessen the effects of the ending. Leaving it open-ended always seems to be the stronger end.

And speaking of the epilogue: lol @ zutara.

Seriously.

I want a link to these Zutara forums so that I can lol a bit. Shipping is always my favorite part when observing the rest of the fandom. I watch/read for the story and seeing what I can figure out ahead of time. The kids who latch onto silly things like obscure pairings are hilarious. Especially when it's as painfully telegraphed as it was for Avatar.

On a more awesome note: Tysukka is soooo gonna happen when those kids hit their early 20's. 

Moving on:

Avatar Aang > Naruto at any state

Avatar Aang is badass. The machine gun boulder was something that shouldn't be nearly as awesome as it was. And I'm really glad that the fight didn't just turn into a firefest because of the comet.

Azula's dragon breakdown was amazing. I'm kinda sad that Katara ended up taking her down, but it was done in such a great way that I'll forgive that. 




That whole thing was exactly the kind of finale that Avatar deserved, especially after the way Nick treated it.

And I forget who it was that mentioned it, but yes, it is amazing to see several final battles that don't include back stories, changes of heart or extended power-ups. It's been so common lately that I completely forgot a show can have two full episodes of battle, not force plot into it, and still tell a story. So I'm just gonna go ahead and say it:

Avatar > Japan


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

Noah your ark of wisdom has arrived


----------



## Blix (Jul 20, 2008)

I saw the finale this morning. Another great show worth watching. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight seen with Azula and Zuko was beautiful with the fire attacks. Just the way was pretty.




I am sad that the series will probably end with this but I know that it was a great show. I will try to buy the Huge Series pack together that way I dont have to buy each season seperately.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, a regular and a smaller version for those with other things in their sigs.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Larger 952kb:  
Smaller one 623kb :


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

Noah said:


> And I forget who it was that mentioned it, but yes, it is amazing to see several final battles that don't include back stories, changes of heart or extended power-ups. It's been so common lately that I completely forgot a show can have two full episodes of battle, not force plot into it, and still tell a story. So I'm just gonna go ahead and say it:
> 
> Avatar > Japan



Just to increase the intense factory, it is a kids show on Nick.  They finally did a show right.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jay Blaze said:


> I never really watched Avatar like that but after tonight I saw what I been missin.



just make sure to watch the series whenever you get the opportunity.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Melon Lord!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew it,these last few episodes had a lot of...Zutara hints,they were teasing people because it wasn't going to become canon...I almost became a Zutara fan....And...Tokka hints..Bummer,the movie was so Tokka-e...But no Tokka in the end..And no Azula/Ty-Lee either
I feel sad...So many questions left unsolved...Their has to be more,a ova,something!... 
Yay for Melon Lord!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 20, 2008)

Pika-chan said:


> And no Azula/Ty-Lee either



 YOUR A TYZULA FAN TOO


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Pika-chan said:


> I knew it,these last few episodes had a lot of...Zutara hints,they were teasing people because it wasn't going to become canon...I almost became a Zutara fan....And...Tokka hints..Bummer,the movie was so Tokka-e...But no Tokka in the end..And no Azula/Ty-Lee either
> I feel sad...So many questions left unsolved...Their has to be more,a ova,something!...
> Yay for Melon Lord!


fall 2009, epilogue series, they're minieps however

Yeah, Mako Iwamatsu-sensei was such a great voice actor, he was Aku too, from Samurai JAck, you know, that Gendy is such a scatterbrain...

He also did onscreen roles, such as M*A*S*H, and Magnum P.I.

He has a pretty long history in entertainment.



Ty Lee is so seme XD


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 20, 2008)

Wait, so they've started airing new avatar eps again?  Or are they still doing re runs?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

kyubisharingan said:


> AWSOME SPECIAL!!! .......Now there is no point in watch NIckelodeon anymore....
> 
> Kinda wish there was  a lil more  close, hand to hand combat between Zuko and Azula..would have made the battle more interesting...
> 
> While Aang was in da avatar state, he was a total badass....if  only he killed the fire lord....would have been great...but....cant forget this is shown on Nick...a children's channel...so killing would be a bad thing.





Linkdarkside said:


> no i like the way it ended.



I thought it was kinda of a cruel existence for Ozai to live without any use of chi.

But what does death make it more mature? I find it funny that people think that curse words, gore, and deaths make something more mature, in almost all cases, it's childish. It's kind of pathetic if kids think they're cool and grownup, just because they love gorefests and cursing abound. Apparently, they've missed the deeply mature concepts of life and death, forgiveness and what measure of human is allowed to live having amassed great sins. Really, truly mature people don't need to assert that they are mature, and any idea any one has that equates violence and cursing to maturity needs learn the true meaning of the word, seriously.
I think it was an excellent way to punish Ozai, he treasures power, so Aang takes it, then he has a chance to repent for what he has done, and enjoy life later, if not, then there's plenty more forgiveness for him in Di Yu, means Earth Prison, but everyone calls it Hell in Chinese culture.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

The content of the mini-episodes is still undetermined. There are rumors that Iroh will the subject of at least one, but that is not confirmed. Hopefully, we'll find out more about this Friday.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I thought it was kinda of a cruel existence for Ozai to live without any use of chi.
> 
> But what does death make it more mature? I find it funny that people think that curse words, gore, and deaths make something more mature, in almost all cases, it's childish. It's kind of pathetic if kids think they're cool and grownup, just because they love gorefests and cursing abound. Apparently, they've missed the deeply mature concepts of life and death, forgiveness and what measure of human is allowed to live having amassed great sins. Really, truly mature people don't need to assert that they are mature, and any idea any one has that equates violence and cursing to maturity needs learn the true meaning of the word, seriously.
> I think it was an excellent way to punish Ozai, he treasures power, so Aang takes it, then he has a chance to repent for what he has done, and enjoy life later, if not, then there's plenty more forgiveness for him in Di Yu, means Earth Prison, but everyone calls it Hell in Chinese culture.



Aang gave him a fate worse than death indeed.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

More Melon Lord gifs, this time with text!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Full text: 

Just the Melon Lord part:


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

should add *laugh* to the first one


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you make one of the part in Ember Island Players when Sokka starts freaking out to Aang and Suki about how the actor used his lines.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> More Melon Lord gifs, this time with text!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


瓜君?!?!Or
瓜軍閥?!?!?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 20, 2008)

i saw the series finale and it was fucking awsome!!!!  the only thing that bothered me was that they didn't show Zuko's mother.....


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have cable, it's coming on right now, channel 138.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Zutara sucks, Kataang owns.

I didnt like Soki either, Tokka wouldve been better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol I like Sutara to be honest


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 20, 2008)

Whatever happened to Master Yu and Xin Fu? Are they dead? Toph trapped them in that metal cage and they weren't mentioned again.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Mike, how could you? Kataang has been hinted since the beginning of the story.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Whatever happened to Master Yu and Xin Fu? Are they dead? Toph trapped them in that metal cage and they weren't mentioned again.



Look closely at the end after The Duke and Toph hug.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Because SukixKatara is canon


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Aaaah, I thought you were referring to Sokka. Lol i*c*st.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Lol no Sotara.

And then theres the Smexy Ty Lee hairflip. Nothing compares to that


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Aazulaang aring I??


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Aaaah, I thought you were referring to Sokka. Lol i*c*st.


Well....it gets lonely at the South Pole......
At least they were living in a constant cold shower there though  If Aang hadn't came along, i*c*st to teh max



Kyuubi6534 said:


> Aazulaang aring I??


We all know who's on top there  
Plus she is a total dominatrix


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

MikeLee is canon


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2008)

They're all canon?


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Soph woulda been good. They woulda been the ultimate comedy couple.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Can you make one of the part in Ember Island Players when Sokka starts freaking out to Aang and Suki about how the actor used his lines.



Yay, I already had this one made! I just resized it to fit signature req's.  Oh and in case anyone wants to use the azula breathing fire posted a few pages back, I resized that too.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> Ok, a regular and a smaller version for those with other things in their sigs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thank you! pek

Would someone with a gif making program be so kind as to add the text "Avatar State, Yip Yip! ^_^" to the large gif?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Soph woulda been good. They woulda been the ultimate comedy couple.



It's Tokka, and happens to be a very popular pairing that I also support


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It's Tokka, and happens to be a very popular pairing that I also support


What about Tooki?  we all know there was something there when Toph kissed Suki


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

I only support MikeLee


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't joke around with my Tokka


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Comments like that arent allowed here

I also support Sutara.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

That's fine and all, but how about we have some threesome pairings?  Love isn't confined to monogamy


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

What about Azuko? No  Wait, whatever happened to that phail character Chit Sang?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Azukitara


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

I got the best one!


*Spoiler*: __ 



TophTophToph


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Thank you! pek
> 
> Would someone with a gif making program be so kind as to add the text "Avatar State, Yip Yip! ^_^" to the large gif?



do you want the emoticon in there too? if so, at what part?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

TyLee HairflipxTyLee Hairflip FTW.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> I got the best one!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Masturbation  lulz

Earth Toph puppets, wow, Toph is tough, even with Earthbending aided masturbation XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> do you want the emoticon in there too? if so, at what part?


Cool I get to choose where and when?! 


The point where "Aang" spins around, I'd like the words Avatar State...
Then when "Toph" raiseres her in the air, I'd like the words Yip Yip!
Then when Katara and Suki make the funny face, I'd like the emot ^_^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Nuuuuu! 
Must.....
Wash....
EYES!!!!
Oh yeah, and brain too 
Damn you rule 34, stop throwing Toph hentai into my fucking image searches


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Avatar state yip yip!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 20, 2008)

You are all forgetting the romantic tragedy that is Boomerokka. Maybe one day Boomerang will come back.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> Avatar state yip yip!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That's funny.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Gaiash said:


> You are all forgetting the romantic tragedy that is Boomerokka. Maybe one day Boomerang will come back.


I thought space sword and boomerang were the ones seeing each other


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> Avatar state yip yip!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Perfect!

*Bookmarks post to rep in 24 hours.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 20, 2008)

Sozin's Comet 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was fucking epic!
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shitted all over any Naruto episode.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

HEY YOU! Roar like a tiger-dillo!


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

the finale makes me wanna tear bend in happiness.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

It makes me wanna watch the series over from ep one.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2008)

The finale was one of the best episodes ive ever watched in TV i hope the book: air starts cause i dont want this show to end.


----------



## mushi (Jul 20, 2008)

anyone link me somewhere i can watch it online?
I'll love you forever <3


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

mushi said:


> anyone link me somewhere i can watch it online?
> I'll love you forever <3


Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

avatarportal
avatarchapters
watch-avatar

Take your pic


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2008)

any one have a gif of Zukko and Mai kissing


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> any one have a gif of Zukko and Mai kissing


No, but I do have a gif of fake Zuko yelling "HONOR!!!! "


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2008)

Goddammit, there needs to be an OST released. Like, right now. I know there was that mock OST that was released a few months ago, but I need one with all the galactic music from Sozin's Comet. Especially the music during Zuko's fight. That was just depressingly awesome.

Oh. And there needs to be an Iron Toph gif. And Ozai's airship shinkuu firebend.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aaahhh... Its over!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

lol I fought you before on Naruto-arena.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 20, 2008)

Why does the ending of Sozen's comet leave it so open for a part 4  It could be called Book 4 :Air


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Toph: EARTH!

Zuko: FIRE!

Aang: WIND!

Katara: WATER!

Sokka: SPACE SWORD!

Avatar Aang: WITH YOUR POWERS COMBINED! I AM THE AVATAR!


----------



## Stan Lee (Jul 20, 2008)

One of the greatest endings I have ever seen, it was a fucking sweet ending. Only unanswered question is if Zuko finds his mother. It was an excellent end to an excellent series.It made Naruto look like fucking Sailor Moon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> Toph: EARTH!
> 
> Zuko: FIRE!
> 
> ...




lol it's

earth... fire... water... fire.. fan and space sword


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol I fought you before on Naruto-arena.



Are you talking to me? And if so, did I win? 


I really enjoyed this 2 hour special. I thought the ending was pretty good. Yes, I want to see if Zuko does find his mother. Azula finally cracked.


----------



## Muse (Jul 20, 2008)

What a great finale


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 20, 2008)

Epic Finale!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Tetsuo235 said:


> Are you talking to me?



I don't see anyone else here with n-a in their sig.



> And if so, did I win?



lol no.  Not by a long shot.



> I really enjoyed this 2 hour special. I thought the ending was pretty good. Yes, I want to see if Zuko does find his mother. Azula finally cracked.



Pretty good?  Try awesome.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol it's
> 
> earth... fire... water... fire.. fan and space sword



lol you have fire twice there.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice catch.


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

Epic T~T I cant believe its over


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol no.  Not by a long shot.



Oh, well how unfortunate.
That earth, fire, wind, water moment was hilarious.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

It's too bad Aang didn't have some soem kind of elemental blast or something like that where he combined the powers of all four elements into one attack of pure destruction. That would have been fucking win.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm not Toph, I'm Melon Lord!


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

^ He did  But he didnt actually USE it. He stayed true to his beleifs and such


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> It's too bad Aang didn't have some soem kind of elemental blast or something like that where he combined the powers of all four elements into one attack of pure destruction. That would have been fucking win.



Just have to be picky don't you?  He was in a sphere of all the elements at once fighting like Mew and Mewtwo in Pokemon: the First Movie.  On top of that, he bended a completely new element, spirit/light.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> It's too bad Aang didn't have some soem kind of elemental blast or something like that where he combined the powers of all four elements into one attack of pure destruction. That would have been fucking win.



He did combine all elements in that attack he was going to use to kill Ozai though.


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

Combining The 4 Elements

1:44


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Aethos said:


> It's too bad Aang didn't have some soem kind of elemental blast or something like that where he combined the powers of all four elements into one attack of pure destruction. That would have been fucking win.



He did, he was about to kill Ozai with it, but he didnt.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> He did, he was about to kill Ozai with it, but he didnt.



Oh yeah... he did... well still I'd have loved to see him pwn Ozai with that.

Man I wish there was an uncensored version of this movie. Can y ou imagine the win that would be?


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 20, 2008)

When Aang was taking away Ozai's bending, I honestly thought they were going to turn into statues or something like that. Thats what it looked like O.o


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

What was there to censor? XD


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

The Bending Attack looked so freakin uber.

Btw, does anybody know about the Advanced Firebending. By that, I mean Azula's.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't wait til the DVD comes out on Sept. 16th.  Commentary ftw.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a question:

Did anyone else freak out when Zuko taught Aang Lightning Redirection? Not once did he mention sending it through the stomach, or else it'll go through the heart. I thought he'd just indirectly killed Aang teaching him that, but he didn't.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tetsuo235 said:


> When Aang was taking away Ozai's bending, I honestly thought they were going to turn into statues or something like that. Thats what it looked like O.o


Me too.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I had thought Aang would naturally grasp the concept, having learned waterbending and being struck by lightning before.  Also, airbending is a defensive bending that use your opponents strength on them.


----------



## mushi (Jul 20, 2008)

much love to you all <3


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 20, 2008)

Avatar Gifs Now Offering


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Well I had thought Aang would naturally grasp the concept, having learned waterbending and being struck by lightning before.  Also, airbending is a defensive bending that use your opponents strength on them.



Actually, Airbending can be just as offensive as it is defensive. Aang uses Airbending against Ozai and if it had hit him, he wouldve been toast, cuz it was so concentrated.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Tetsuo235 said:


> When Aang was taking away Ozai's bending, I honestly thought they were going to turn into statues or something like that. Thats what it looked like O.o



I thought more that Aang was using some kinda self destruct move that would kill both him and Ozai.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

It's on right now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone else absolutely love Toph rapping out the tune on that door before falling through it? Total win.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

You mean Pre-Iron Toph.  Hoe yeah.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> He did, he was about to kill Ozai with it, but he didnt.



Killing ozai would  have beening showing mercy compared to what aang did to him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyways, Mider, Jove. You know what you must do. It's review tiem. Gotta go and pick up all the little awesome nuances, you know.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2008)

I watched the 2nd season but was never interested in continuing.

Did they ever confirm if Jet died or not?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Anyways, Mider, Jove. You know what you must do. It's review tiem. Gotta go and pick up all the little awesome nuances, you know.



Like the unanswered question to where zuko's mom is.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

The scene with Azula and Ursa was awesome.

Ursa's a good mom.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Man, Zuko's Fire Lord robes sure did look comfy.  Like to get my hand on that silky material.



MartialHorror said:


> I watched the 2nd season but was never interested in continuing.
> 
> Did they ever confirm if Jet died or not?



The Creators did, but not confirmed in the show.  I suggest you watch an episode called the "The Ember Island Players" it'll catch you up to date with a laugh or two.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Toph took over Sokka's self-referential role this time round.

"What? Everyone else got to have a life changing field trip with Zuko."


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Lmao, yeah, Toph started boring the hell outta Zuko.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

"This is the worst field trip ever."

Also, we're Melon Lord buddies! *high-five*


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

R.I.P. 
Space Sword/Boomerang


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Mider T said:


> avatarportal
> avatarchapters
> watch-avatar
> 
> Take your pic


I thought Avatar portal was dead? 



Taurus Versant said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Did anyone else freak out when Zuko taught Aang Lightning Redirection? Not once did he mention sending it through the stomach, or else it'll go through the heart. I thought he'd just indirectly killed Aang teaching him that, but he didn't.





Mider T said:


> Well I had thought Aang would naturally grasp the concept, having learned waterbending and being struck by lightning before.  Also, airbending is a defensive bending that use your opponents strength on them.


I'm pretty sure being a master of all four elements, he'd know all about chi. He could've also learned it when the Lionturtle granted him all power over chi. Plus, naturally, one learns to pull their chi closer to their dan tien, the concentration of chi in the body. it's like a chi heart.



Taurus Versant said:


> Toph took over Sokka's self-referential role this time round.
> 
> "What? Everyone else got to have a life changing field trip with Zuko."



Lmapshad hanging is phun


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Man, I have to watch these episodes again. They were just too AVATAR.

I guess so. It just seemed worrying to me. Ah well, alls well that ends well.

I'm mostly amused that both times Lightning was redirected against Ozai, he could have been easily killed.

Iroh > Ozai.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Man, I have to watch these episodes again. They were just too AVATAR.
> 
> I guess so. It just seemed worrying to me. Ah well, alls well that ends well.
> 
> ...


You know what would be AVATAR?
If Ozai knew redirection, they can bounce a bolt back and forth


----------



## Stalin (Jul 20, 2008)

What are we to do now that avatar is gone?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 20, 2008)

> Man, I have to watch these episodes again. They were just too AVATAR.
> 
> I guess so. It just seemed worrying to me. Ah well, alls well that ends well.
> 
> ...



Iroh> Everyone


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

I suppose speculate, wait for the movies and minisodes, maybe write fanfiction?


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 20, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Iroh> Everyone



This is very true


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> "This is the worst field trip ever."
> 
> Also, we're Melon Lord buddies! *high-five*



Lmao. "Leave the name to us, honey."

*high-five*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

Toph shows em who's boss


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

Kurumie Tsurashima said:


> I just saw it, and all I can say is,
> 
> Best. Series. Finale. EVER.
> 
> ...


I'm telling you there will be more avatar just bc of wat Zuko asked his father.




Blix said:


> I saw the finale this morning. Another great show worth watching.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yeah plus the music was sooo perfect with the fight!


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I went out to dinner and there are 4 new pages?

Aaaaanyways, for the person who asked for the Maiko kiss gif:

*Spoiler*: __ 




One with the poking and hug: 

Just the kiss: 




I might as well list the gifs I already have made in case people want them:

Azula banishing the old ladies
dragon azula
azula crying
zuko's break dance move
ozai burninating the landscape
appa eating sokka
aang in the element ball
aang shooting rock bullets
ozai ripping his clothes off
zuko and iroh hug
play jet dying (crawling under the rock)
kataang kiss
play mai throwing the knife
melon lord
katara and zuko scooting away from each other
play azlua, mai, and ty lee posing
toph is ironman
maiko kiss
play toph screaming
sokka's reaction to his joke being used
honor!!!
and yip yip


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> What are we to do now that avatar is gone?



Watch Naruto......


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> I'm telling you there will be more avatar just bc of wat Zuko asked his father.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah plus the music was sooo perfect with the fight!



Watch the Comic Con on youtube.  We listen to the Creators, not you.


----------



## God (Jul 20, 2008)

Apllo, what's dragon azula?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> Wow, I went out to dinner and there are 4 new pages?
> 
> Aaaaanyways, for the person who asked for the Maiko kiss gif:
> 
> ...



Nice gifs so far.

I could lend my services in case anyone wants a gif.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Apllo, what's dragon azula?



The one of her shooting fire out of her mouth.

And on the issue of what now, I think that's part of the reason I got off my butt and made gifs for the first time in months, it prolongs the "not over yet effect"!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Pushin 500, or more like 10,000


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

Link do you happen to have FireBending Masters on your computer?


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Nice gifs so far.



Thanks.  I love the one in your sig.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> The one of her shooting fire out of her mouth.
> 
> And on the issue of what now, I think that's part of the reason I got off my butt and made gifs for the first time in months, it prolongs the "not over yet effect"!



Why do I get the feeling that one of these days,
Dragon Azula will become a 'Shoop da Whoop' fad?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2008)

Cero said:


> Link do you happen to have FireBending Masters on your computer?



Sorry, right now I only have the finale.



Apollo_alice said:


> Thanks.  I love the one in your sig.



Thanks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Each of those gifs makes me want to watch the episodes again >_<

*goes off to find the DDLs*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

You know, there is a pimping thread for Avatar on this forum...


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Why do I get the feeling that one of these days,
> Dragon Azula will become a 'Shoop da Whoop' fad?




Crap.  Now I really want to make that.  Not sure if I could, but I might try...


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Killing ozai would  have beening showing mercy compared to what aang did to him.



He took away his bending and locked him away. Ozai may be powerless, but it's not like he's a veg now. He still has a chance for redemption and a worthwhile life if he ever came to that mentality(which he wouldn't, ever.) That's not cruelty, that's justice and compassion.


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there a link anywhere, so i can download the movie and see exact times?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

What are the pimp threads?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2008)

They give you any episode you ask for.  "Pimping" them out to you.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok. I now see. Lol we're pushing 500


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Why do I get the feeling that one of these days,
> Dragon Azula will become a 'Shoop da Whoop' fad?


Memes are phun too


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Lulz, memetacular.

I'll tell you who's a meme that we never saw over the finale.

Mouth-frothing guy! What happened to him?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Did I forget to say that Azukitara is the greatest pairing ever?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Why isnt this place sticked or an FC yet.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Love how, even when it all ends, it doesn't take more than ten posts before someone asks for a link.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 20, 2008)

Zoinks! Many many pages!


/zol did you come up with the WANG FIRE I saw on deviantart the other day?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

I just watched it again, and I must admit... watching it, extracted from the emotion of the event:

It's seriously flawed and subpar.


----------



## Amatsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Iron Toph > Iron MAN


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

Lulz, Jove. Nice try. 

Just admit, you were fangasming every second of it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Its still great after the second time watching it for me.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 20, 2008)

Iron Toph was awesome.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

I've watched it 3 times all the way through and individual scenes tons more times for gifs and I still am amazed every time.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Indeed she was.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

As my favourite character, Toph's scene stealing did not go unnoticed.

The prelude to Iron Toph was the best though. Lovin' the tune, followed with *thump* through the door.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Iron Toph gif is needed


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> Oops, missed your post.
> 
> Love your Wang Fire set btw. *He need a spinoff series with The Boulder.*


That would be so freaking AVATAR!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

You're not wrong.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lulz, memetacular.
> 
> I'll tell you who's a meme that we never saw over the finale.
> 
> Mouth-frothing guy! What happened to him?


He moved to San Francisco with the Cabbage Man to get married 



Taurus Versant said:


> As my favourite character, Toph's scene stealing did not go unnoticed.
> 
> The prelude to Iron Toph was the best though. Lovin' the tune, followed with *thump* through the door.


Shave an~d a haircut, two *BLONK* (pwnage begins)


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

everyone is using my avatar saying. I feel so useful.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

If you made it, I enforced it... With intimidation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes I created it. And I have been using it everywhere. Saying somethin is avatar is far better than saying something is gar or epic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Yes I created it. And I have been using it everywhere. Saying somethin is avatar is far better than saying something is gar or epic.


Indeed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Indeed you are avatar as am I


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> He moved to San Francisco with the Cabbage Man to get married
> 
> Shave an~d a haircut, two *BLONK* (pwnage begins)



Lovin' it. All the truth.


----------



## Noah (Jul 20, 2008)

wtf. we're replacing galactic already?


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Iron Toph gif is needed



I think Zero has a longer cropped one, but here my short version of just the door part:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I'm working on a knocking one with text for the knocks and a bam.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

I've been having such an AVATAR day. I woke up, watched Souzen's Comet, got an epic gif from Apollo alice, went to my girlfriends house, saw The Dark Knight in IMAX. Can it get any more AVATAR?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

AVATAR > you.


----------



## Cero (Jul 20, 2008)

Who remembers:

Sokka: Fire! Wang Fire, and this is my wife Sapphire.
Katara: Sapphire Fire, nice to meet you :]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> AVATAR > you.


AVATAR > all superlatives


Cero said:


> Who remembers:
> 
> Sokka: Fire! Wang Fire, and this is my wife Sapphire.
> Katara: Sapphire Fire, nice to meet you :]


That's my favorite Sokka moment next to:

"How bout Lee? There's a lot of Lees"


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Sokka is so qoutable.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Noah said:


> He took away his bending and locked him away. Ozai may be powerless, but it's not like he's a veg now. He still has a chance for redemption and a worthwhile life if he ever came to that mentality(which he wouldn't, ever.) That's not cruelty, that's justice and compassion.



That's well worded, because justice is exactly what it is, and gives a new meaning to Aang's summit with his past lives. Aang misinterpreted their wisdom; they never told him to kill anyone. Aang could only perceive two choices at that time. But he _did_ follow their wisdom:

*Roku*: Be Decisive - Although he vascillated, Aang clearly decided not to kill Ozai. 
*Kyoshi*: Justice Will Bring Peace - Taking away Ozai's bending was the most punishing justice Aang could have delivered, especially to someone with such flagrant disregard for life.
*Kuruk*: Actively Shape Your Own Destiny - Aang uncovered the Lion-Turtle, listened to it's wisdom, and then listened to the Earth. And due to this, he ended the war in a singular manner.
*Yangchen*: Sacrifice Your Own Spiritual Needs - Aang put his own spirit in jeopardy by bending the energy of Ozai. He nearly was corrupted, but his purity prevailed.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> I think Zero has a longer cropped one, but here my short version of just the door part:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That'd be great as an ytmnd, with Black Sabbath as the audio. I can see it now, the audio of the knocks from the episode, then as she crashes in, Iron Man blares out 


LIL_M0 said:


> AVATAR > all superlatives
> 
> That's my favorite Sokka moment next to:
> 
> "How bout Lee? There's a lot of Lees"


Lee's a strong name  Though, not much to choose from anyways, there's only about 100 or so different surnames. Though, Lee is like the John, or Smith of Chinese names


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> That's well worded, because justice is exactly what it is, and gives a new meaning to Aang's summit with his past lives. Aang misinterpreted their wisdom; they never told him to kill anyone. Aang could only perceive two choices at that time. But he _did_ follow their wisdom:
> 
> *Roku*: Be Decisive - Although he vascillated, Aang clearly decided not to kill Ozai.
> *Kyoshi*: Justice Will Bring Peace - Taking away Ozai's bending was the most punishing justice Aang could have delivered, especially to someone with such flagrant disregard for life.
> ...


By "jove" I think he's got it! 

zomg punz


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll be back later. I got to pwn some noobs avatar style in another thread.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 20, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> I'll be back later. I got to pwn some noobs avatar style in another thread.


Bye Tony 
Hope your AI won't go screwy 


Well, got my first Zippo, and a brand new butane zippo  I'll name the butane one, Azula, Zuko can be the traditional oil Zippo


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> By "jove" I think he's got it!
> 
> zomg punz



AVATAR linguistic turn, my friend.


After Sozin's Comet, every time I watch DOBS, Part 2, I'm going to be thinking about how Bumi was just hanging in the air, and just casually decided to solo an entire city because of the eclipse.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That'd be great as an ytmnd, with Black Sabbath as the audio. I can see it now, the audio of the knocks from the episode, then as she crashes in, Iron Man blares out
> Lee's a strong name  Though, not much to choose from anyways, there's only about 100 or so different surnames. Though, Lee is like the John, or Smith of Chinese names



I would watch that on Ytmnd every single day.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Im back for now. Did you just call me Tony?


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Toph knocking on the door with text gif.  Not as clean as I would like but doing lots of little text segments in really annoying and hard, so this will do. I tried my best to time it to the sound.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Nice



"Nice?"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

AVATAR! is what was meant to be said.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 20, 2008)

Toph is my baby cousin, cannon ^_^


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Why do I get the feeling that one of these days,
> Dragon Azula will become a 'Shoop da Whoop' fad?



Too lazy to do the long one and this one sucks anyway but I tried:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

I mean thats Avatar


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

THAT IS PURE AVATAR!


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 20, 2008)

Azula be firing her lazers?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> Nice


 


Jove said:


> "Nice?"


Intimidation FTA (for teh AVATAR)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

We're all AVATAR here, right team?


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 20, 2008)

Cero said:


> Link do you happen to have FireBending Masters on your computer?



If you need a gif, I just finished redowning FBM.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> We're all AVATAR here, right team?



Team Avatar is AVATAR! 

I made an AVATAR vow that this thread would reach 500. With the SDCC coming up Friday, we're hitting the flipping fuck out of that number.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 20, 2008)

More vids with screaming out of control fangirls on Friday?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2008)

If you're not avatar GTFO. intimdation FTA

I can do it too.:thisisavatar

Forum lacks avatar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2008)

vicious1 said:


> More vids with screaming out of control fangirls on Friday?



I hope so. I am one of the few people that prefer it that way. It's hilarious.


I just realized something: there's no reason for M. Night to do a third movie. They need to just release this theatrically.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish I was going to that thing, but, you know, Australia.

:thisisavatar


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 20, 2008)

Forum lacks avatar indeed.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

We should all be spreading the Avatar goodness. I've got the Bleach forum and Claymore thread covered.


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

HELP im being tortured 

well i was streaming the new episodes and just when i got to the last episode
its nowhere to be found

and now i cant find it anywhere!
HELP !!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

plox said:


> HELP im being tortured
> 
> well i was streaming the new episodes and just when i got to the last episode
> its nowhere to be found
> ...



Link removed


I was watching them on Youtube, but the "avatarseriesfinale" account got TOS'd by myopic Viacom cretins.


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

avatar portal doesnt have it either


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

Azula was a farin her lazer


----------



## Apollo_alice (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> I was watching them on Youtube, but the "avatarseriesfinale" account got TOS'd by myopic Viacom cretins.



I'm surprised it took them this long.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

plox said:


> avatar portal doesnt have it either



Looks like the crackdown has begun. I'm not sure what to call this... ratava?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

I've already downloaded it to my desktop.


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

OH 

that sucks

i only just got the chance to go on my computer like 2 hours ago since yesterday morning so yeah i was watching them and now im out of luck


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

plox said:


> OH
> 
> that sucks
> 
> i only just got the chance to go on my computer like 2 hours ago since yesterday morning so yeah i was watching them and now im out of luck



Don't worry. Nick will reair it plenty of times.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Course, it was the low quality one with all of it in 90mb, but oh well. Good enough.


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

fuck nick, crappy scheduling and shit 

well i think i have a lead


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> Don't worry. Nick will reair it plenty of times.



Is that a delicate aftertaste of irony?


----------



## Noah (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> Looks like the crackdown has begun. I'm not sure what to call this... ratava?



Why, we would call it Ozai, wouldn't we?


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

hooray !

 i found a working link better watch it quick


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

AVATAR gif, Noah.


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone else thought Zuko was done when he clenched his heart after he got hit with Azula's lightning? T~T


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Noah said:


> Why, we would call it Ozai, wouldn't we?



Your sig clearly illustrates that we cannot. Ozai, alas, is AVATAR.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Cero said:


> Anyone else thought Zuko was done when he clenched his heart after he got hit with Azula's lightning? T~T



I was convinced throughout the entire thing that Aang would die, and I don't even know why. Everyone's survival was nice.

Zuko, I did worry about, but all's well that ends well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Cero said:


> Anyone else thought Zuko was done when he clenched his heart after he got hit with Azula's lightning? T~T



Not at all. He was still twitching, and he had enough strength to redirect some of Azula's fireblasts as Katara was retreating.


Oh, and plot shield. It's his story, too.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> I was watching them on Youtube, but the "avatarseriesfinale" account got TOS'd by myopic Viacom cretins.


*sigh* Youtube gets worse everyday...



Jove said:


> Your sig clearly illustrates that we cannot. Ozai, alas, is AVATAR.


Well, is name is pretty AVATAR afterall 
Ou in Chinese means Idol, or a synonym for human
Zai is literally disaster.
So, yes, Ozai IS A FUCKING HUMAN DISASTER MACHINE!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *sigh* Youtube gets worse everyday...
> 
> 
> Well, is name is pretty AVATAR afterall
> ...



So Aang has obviously never listened to Sonic Youth's _Kill Yr Idols_. His indie cred is insufficient.


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah finally finished watching it!

pretty good,


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, but I feel they could have gone farther. I mean I understand the whole way they ended it, but I just feel it wasn't the appropriate ending place.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

It's a good ending.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Yes, but I feel they could have gone farther. I mean I understand the whole way they ended it, but I just feel it wasn't the appropriate ending place.



As in, drinking tea and squabbling over Sokka's doodles in The Jasmine Dragon, or ending it in the wake of Sozin's Comet?


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

part of me thought momo was gonna have a bigger part like he was some kind of spirit world thing 
i dont know why cause he was always with aang and stuff

btw is this the last season?


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

_Pretty_ Good? I speak on behalf of everyone when i say it was EPIC >


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Not epic. AVATAR. Say it with me, AVATAR. It's the new word that replaces epic.


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

It was AVATAR >:]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Indeed it was.

MELON LORD!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Indeed it was.
> 
> MELON LORD!!!


Yes!

GUA JUN FA!!!


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

I am not cero i am MELON LORD BUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Well... That's it! Liked the series, liked the ending, and I most certainly liked watching through all of the suspense.

Now... What's left on Nick that is actually decent to watch? Hmm...


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

Nothing T~T!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Cero said:


> I am not cero i am MELON LORD BUAHAHAHAHAH



I am not Taurus Versant, I AM MELON LORD!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 21, 2008)

​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I am not Taurus Versant, I AM MELON LORD!!! HAHAHAHAHA



That catchphrase is running through this thread like an 

*AIRBENDING SLICE!!!*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> That catchphrase is running through this thread like an
> 
> *AIRBENDING SLICE!!!*



That gives me an idea...

*AIRSHIP SLICE!!!*


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 21, 2008)

*Fuckwin. 

But I was disappointed we didn't figure out what exactly happeend to their mother.  *


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 21, 2008)

^
We're getting three animated follow-up movies in 09 >D


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

We get some mini-episodes in the future which will probably explain it. So it's all good.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> We get some mini-episodes in the future which will probably explain it. So it's all good.



I sure hope so. Hopefully, Michael and Bryan don't plan any sequels...


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> We get some mini-episodes in the future which will probably explain it. So it's all good.



*Hell yeah. *


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Besides, the universe of Avatar we'll be seeing still. I think this was only the end of The Last Airbender, but not Avatar as a whole.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 21, 2008)

*Yeah, I wonder if they'll expand the series.

But if that happens, who the hell will teach the new kids Airbending? *


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *Yeah, I wonder if they'll expand the series.
> 
> But if that happens, who the hell will teach the new kids Airbending? *



I can give you this snippet from an interview they gave to Ed Liu at the NYCC:

_TZN: You said you have two weeks to finish off season 3. Do you know what's next for you guys?

KONIETZKO: The one thing we weren't joking about is that we really are helping on the movie quite a bit. Night has been very collaborative from the get-go, from the first time we ever met him. Very respectful of the project and of us. So we're helping out a lot on that. *Also, we're just trying...we do have a new idea, and we're just seeing if it's going to happen or not

TZN: Can you say if it's Avatar-related, or is it something new?

DIMARTINO: Yeah. It's a new incarnation of the Avatar story.

KONIETZKO: But, we don't know. We'll see if we can get to make it. There are things that we control and things we don't. That's all I can say.*.
_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

No guarantee it will be expanded in the future.

We could get an Avatar of many reincarnations ago. We only saw one full cycle back to the previous Air Nomads Avatar. But there have been many many generations.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 21, 2008)

*You know, during the whole bending take away thingy, I half expected Aang's powers to be gone to.*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Pimp of Pimps said:


> *You know, during the whole bending take away thingy, I half expected Aang's powers to be gone to.*



I was actually expecting Aang to die in the process, but then, I'm pretty sure someone hit me with a fake spoiler that Aang died when the book came out.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I was actually expecting Aang to die in the process, but then, I'm pretty sure someone hit me with a fake spoiler that Aang died when the book came out.


Well, it wouldn't be the first time that he dies


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Tha's a good point.

I misclicked twice over the time of the book spoilers. Of what I saw, one was Tylee training the Kyoshi warriors, the other was of Aang dying. I'm glad Aang dying was wrong.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

I still can't get over what a brilliant decision it was to have the Order of the White Lotus liberate Ba Sing Se. Those were two monolithic fragments of the plot, and I figured that they would leave Ba Sing Se's freedom to our assumption.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

You should guessed it, Jove. After all, all old people know each other.


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 21, 2008)

One of the best endings I've seen in a while.  A bunch of nice fights, some blind jokes, island turtle, and cameos by nearly every character; except jet, did he die it wasn't all that clear...

The only problem was that there were a few holes in the ending.  Did they just leave Azula chained up in the courtyard? What happened to Boomerang and space sword? Is the turtle's back a Schroedinger's Avatar scenario? Why didn't Iroh get more scenes of awesome?



> That gives me an idea...
> 
> AIRSHIP SLICE!!!



What happened, did Boomerang come back?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> You should guessed it, Jove. After all, all old people know each other.



I guessed that the White Lotus would play a key role in the finale. I didn't expect _any_ reference to Ba Sing Se, let alone a major battle to recapture it by the sublimely AVATAR secret society.


Outskirts Battledome is hilarious right now. Those braindead idiots are so mad about _Avatar_ threads being made there.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> We get some mini-episodes in the future which will probably explain it. So it's all good.



Has this been confirmed? 

Also this thread is almost OVER 9000! Posts.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

squirrelnacht said:


> One of the best endings I've seen in a while.  A bunch of nice fights, some blind jokes, island turtle, and cameos by nearly every character; except jet, did he die it wasn't all that clear...
> 
> The only problem was that there were a few holes in the ending.  Did they just leave Azula chained up in the courtyard? What happened to Boomerang and space sword? Is the turtle's back a Schroedinger's Avatar scenario? Why didn't Iroh get more scenes of awesome?
> 
> ...


Yes, Jet is dead, deader than a doornail, deader than Toph's eyes, and certainly deader than Ozai's pride. Azula probably lost it so much, her spirit was broken to a billion freakin' pieces, plus, I think she's relieved now, since there's no reason to assassinate her. Her punishment? To become the Fire Nation's kitchen stove 
They love her bluey flames too much XD
Buuut, I think she's all insane now, holed up somewhere, and doesn't talk much, like some kind of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest kind of thing. That, or she's got the Hannibal Lecter treatment.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> No guarantee it will be expanded in the future.
> 
> We could get an Avatar of many reincarnations ago. We only saw one full cycle back to the previous Air Nomads Avatar. But there have been many many generations.



Well the war is over, So I'd like a new Avatar in a new time rather than one of Aang's previous incarnations. I mean it would be cool to see new styles of bending or at least more variations(metal, ice, lighting, etc..) in a different world. Sure I'd like to see it happen in "Ancient China land", probably the only world that makes scene for the Avatar. Would like to see what becomes of the Air Nomads in the future maybe long after Aang, but if they play the *insert character's child* card that would probably suck. [/meaningless rant]



squirrelnacht said:


> One of the best endings I've seen in a while. A bunch of nice fights, some blind jokes, island turtle, and cameos by nearly every character; except jet, did he die it wasn't all that clear...
> 
> The only problem was that there were a few holes in the ending. Did they just leave Azula chained up in the courtyard? What happened to Boomerang and space sword? Is the turtle's back a Schroedinger's Avatar scenario? Why didn't Iroh get more scenes of awesome?
> 
> ...



Boomerang and Space Sword knew that their time with Sokka was up and they decided to sacrifice themselves to save Sokka's life, through a miraculous stroke of luck they managed to survive the fall.  After Sozen's Comet they for a breif period of time become travelers telling of their adventures with the Avatar, Sokka, and how they helped in ending the war. Eventually they sought new pupils and taught them in the way of Improv Battle Cries and how to deal with Giant Flying Bisons. In their latter years they befriended Iroh and spent the rest of their days at his Tea House playing Pai Sho and enjoying their tea.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Well the war is over, So I'd like a new Avatar in a new time rather than one of Aang's previous incarnations. I mean it would be cool to see new styles of bending or at least more variations(metal, ice, lighting, etc..) in a different world. Sure I'd like to see it happen in "Ancient China land", probably the only world that makes scene for the Avatar. Would like to see what becomes of the Air Nomads in the future maybe long after Aang, but if they play the *insert character's child* card that would probably suck. [/meaningless rant]
> 
> 
> 
> Boomerang and Space Sword knew that their time with Sokka was up and they decided to sacrifice themselves to save Sokka's life. After Sozen's Comet they become travelers telling of their adventures with the Avatar and Sokka. Eventually they sought new pupials and taught them in the way of Improv Battle Cries and how to deal with Giant Flying Bisons.


They'll probably introduce new kung fu forms, or utilize the ones other bending styles use into another if there were a new series. Like for example, Iroh's technique of redirecting lightning was the use of Tai Chi into the normally prominent Shaolin styles of Firebending. It''l be interesting to see more Neijia styles in Earthbending and Firebending


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 21, 2008)

OK we're all thinking adults here, we know nothing is perfect. All of us here pretty much enjoyed the finale to certain degrees. Of course there is room to disagree but I just found an essay that made my head explode because I can't agree on one single point.
But it goes far beyond any well balanced critique to just straight up bashing I think.

I don't care if it's against any rule, If I get banned then so be it but I have to link it so that people here can read it.



I'm not bashing anyone I just want to see if anyone here agrees with the points presented here. If so then they must be valid right? Or did it make sense that I was pulling my hair out by reading this?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 21, 2008)

I do agree with point 20, I did want to see Zuku shoot lighting. Also Combustion man did need a better ending. I found the rest of it to just be an angry rant.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> I guessed that the White Lotus would play a key role in the finale. I didn't expect _any_ reference to Ba Sing Se, let alone a major battle to recapture it by the sublimely AVATAR secret society.
> 
> 
> Outskirts Battledome is hilarious right now. Those braindead idiots are so mad about _Avatar_ threads being made there.



haha, i just made one


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I'm not bashing anyone I just want to see if anyone here agrees with the points presented here. If so then they must be valid right? Or did it make sense that I was pulling my hair out by reading this?


Yeah, most of them were either shipping rants or uneducated rants. This one was especially stupid:


> 13. Lion Turtle
> 
> Sorry, that was three plates of DEUS EX MACHINA!  *However, this one had a side of: Can't bend on it for some reason.*


 Aang can't use earthbending on something not made of earth, ground, or rock. 

Also, it seems the lion-turtles were hinted at during the episode, "The Library."

Turtle's in the half shell; Turtle Power! 

It also seemed the person didn't realize that the show is on Nickelodeon and is for kids, so killing is not really an option, especially for the main character.


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow wasted my time reading something completely irrelevant.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Also, it seems the lion-turtles were hinted at during the episode, "The Library."



With my memory, I can't remember that, but really?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2008)

I wasnt paying any attetion for lion turtle hints.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 21, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> With my memory, I can't remember that, but really?



I don't remember who, but I think it was Sokka, held up a drawing of a big turtle.

It really happened


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 21, 2008)

My one beef with the series finale was that there had to be a finale at all. They could have easily explored a fourth season. Whatever you may feel about [URL="http://daveshan.deviantart.com/art/My-AtLA-Ending-Analysis-92219658]AtLA Ending Analysis[/URL], you simply must wonder about the little hanging threads of other characters. Those could also have been included in a fourth season. 

Oh, and the part where Aang regains the Avatar State at the end of a pointy rock seemed kind of dumb luck.


----------



## JH24 (Jul 21, 2008)

^ I agree, it annoyed me, although just a little.


Even if it would be cliche, I would rather have seen Aang changing into an Avatar state because of his worry and fear that he would fail to stop the Fire Lord and save everyone. When I watched that scene, I really thought: That's it? Just because he hit that rock?

There were a few nitpicks I had regarding the finale, especially the convenient way he learned mind bending and was able that way to defeat Ozai without killing him. That aside, it was a great finale and a worthy ending to a great series.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 21, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> OK we're all thinking adults here, we know nothing is perfect. All of us here pretty much enjoyed the finale to certain degrees. Of course there is room to disagree but I just found an essay that made my head explode because I can't agree on one single point.
> But it goes far beyond any well balanced critique to just straight up bashing I think.
> 
> I don't care if it's against any rule, If I get banned then so be it but I have to link it so that people here can read it.
> ...



Dude, are you kidding me? Only a guy who loves to complain about stuff writes things like that! I mean, come ON! First of all, it was only 4 episodes, there was NO WAY they could have stuffed in all the shit you wanted. And I can't believe some people actually thought Katara would end up with Zuko. They haven't even flirted with each other! Aang and Katara has been together since episode 1 and they were suppose to be together! Oh, and about "Why did he learn the other elements", he used all of them very nicely before he went to the Avatar State, he used the water to save him from alot of damage when he fell. He used fire to take out the airship, he used Earth when he was jumping away from Ozai, AND at the end he used it awesomly to stop Ozai from burning his ass! And I even bother with air, since he originally was a AIRBENDER!
And about Aang not killing and nobody dying, this is a KIDS SHOW on NICK! OK?! There is no way they would kill someone! Are you crazy?
Oh, and you're biggest complain was that there was no Koh? HAHAHAHAHAHA, he wasn't even that important for the plot!

Seriously, reading that made me puke! The ending was freaking awesome, now stop your whining! Damn...


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 21, 2008)

Ziko said:


> Dude, are you kidding me? Only a guy who loves to complain about stuff writes things like that! I mean, come ON! First of all, it was only 4 episodes, there was NO WAY they could have stuffed in all the shit you wanted. And I can't believe some people actually thought Katara would end up with Zuko. They haven't even flirted with each other! Aang and Katara has been together since episode 1 and they were suppose to be together! Oh, and about "Why did he learn the other elements", he used all of them very nicely before he went to the Avatar State, he used the water to save him from alot of damage when he fell. He used fire to take out the airship, he used Earth when he was jumping away from Ozai, AND at the end he used it awesomly to stop Ozai from burning his ass! And I even bother with air, since he originally was a AIRBENDER!
> And about Aang not killing and nobody dying, this is a KIDS SHOW on NICK! OK?! There is no way they would kill someone! Are you crazy?
> Oh, and you're biggest complain was that there was no Koh? HAHAHAHAHAHA, he wasn't even that important for the plot!
> 
> Seriously, reading that made me puke! The ending was freaking awesome, now stop your whining! Damn...


While I agree that it was little reason to bash the finale, I think the analysis was good reason to be pissed that there won't be a fourth season.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I'm sorry, but whiny little guys like him piss me off. I mean come ON, it's a TV-show, no reason to "Analyze" it THAT much. Mostly of what he complains about was what they "didn't HAVE" in the episodes. And the reason for that is simple. If there were suppose to show all the stuff he wanted, they would need atleast two more episodes. The other stuff he complains about is just stupid. Like "Why did he need to learn the other elements?" Did he even see the fight between Ozai and Aang before Aang went into the avatar state?

I do not mean to be an ass, but this was the one animated show to actually make a good, no PERFECT ending. All other shows, whether it's a american show OR anime (Espesially anime) always screw up the ending or just stop in the middle!


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm just surprised at how quickly it seems they ended the Avatar series. I was hoping it would carry on for awhile longer.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2008)

Lesson number 1 of the internets: Deviant Art people are retarded. Or at least those who use it for anything other then showing off their art. Even more so then Live Journal. Fanfiction writers, extremely so.

Lesson number 2: Zutara people were dropped on the head as a baby.

Let me see his points: Mastery of the 4 Elements. Well it allowed him to hold his own for a while against a fire bending master. But eventually it became too much and he was scared, he is a kid after all and you have a psycho trying to kill you. Thus avatar state evens the field.

The back injury: Well the last time he had a shock there it was 10,000 volts to the nervous system stopping the avatar state, a blow to there restarting it makes plenty of sense. Kinda like if you smacked a broken machine, knocking shit back into place.

Aang not killing Ozai: Ummm...right...Kid's show. What do you expect. Hell the only person to 'die' in the whole series was Jet. They even acknowledged that they didn't exactly make it clear he died. 

No deaths: Kids show.

Toph and Sokka: Sokka isn't a p*d*p****.

Okay I'm bored and that shit is way tl;dr. But yes, essay writer is retarded.

Also hey, guys, like my sig


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Also, it seems the lion-turtles were hinted at during the episode, "The Library."



Yup


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Toph and Sokka: Sokka isn't a p*d*p****.



He sure isn't  He isn't old enough to be one yet.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 21, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> I'm just surprised at how quickly it seems they ended the Avatar series. I was hoping it would carry on for awhile longer.



I wasnt surprised at all with the ending b/c the main villian from the beginning was dealt with in the end. I dont know what else they could of done to the series now that the Fire Lord was defeated.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> The back injury: Well the last time he had a shock there it was 10,000 volts to the nervous system stopping the avatar state, a blow to there restarting it makes plenty of sense. Kinda like if you smacked a broken machine, knocking shit back into place.



Let's say Naruto got the ability to go KN4 whenever he gets poked in the back.

Imagine the final fight we've been waiting for for years, and it gets ended because Naruto gets poked in the back.
No getting a powerup for protecting your loved ones, no rising above your limits to protect the world, just a random poke in the back.

It just screams bad writing to me.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 21, 2008)

So in terms of earthbending who takes the cake:
- Iron Toph
- Bumi the city bender
- Aang (non-AS) bending the pillars of rock and stuff


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2008)

It was the specific area in which he got hit in the back that mattered, where his scar was located. Not just any area on his back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> So in terms of earthbending who takes the cake:
> - Iron Toph
> - Bumi the city bender
> - Aang (non-AS) bending the pillars of rock and stuff


Neither. When Aang fought "Sparky Sparky Boom Man" (I love that name ), he used earthbending to make a suit of diamonds.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 21, 2008)

Addmittedly, the ending wasn't 100% fulfilling. Much was left unanswered - I wanted to know what happened to Azula, see Zuko's mother, find out exactly what the plot was she came up with to make Ozai the Fire Lord and save Zuko. But really, the ending was decent, and overall the series was amazing for Nick, and I'll miss it.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Neither. When Aang fought "Sparky Sparky Boom Man" (I love that name ), he used earthbending to make a suit of diamonds.



He did that against Azula. Vs Combustion Man he used regular old rock. Anyway rock/jewel armour is easier than metal armour because the former are regular old earth which any earthbender can bend including Toph.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> He did that against Azula. Vs Combustion Man he used regular old rock.


Oh yeah, it was before he got shot by lightning. 


Misery D Spare said:


> Anyway rock/jewel armour is easier than metal armour because the former are regular old earth which any earthbender can bend including Toph.


Yeah but wearing a suit of diamond looks cooler than a suit of armor. 

*roars like a tiger-dillo


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm, perhaps. Is it me or did Toph get shafted in that epilogue. Would it have been so hard to do something as simple as having her recieve a letter from her parents. She wouldn't even need to open it just recieving it would make a better end than her hasving no resolution at all. Even her Zuko fieldtrip did nothing for her


----------



## Noah (Jul 21, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Addmittedly, the ending wasn't 100% fulfilling. Much was left unanswered - I wanted to know what happened to Azula, see Zuko's mother, find out exactly what the plot was she came up with to make Ozai the Fire Lord and save Zuko. But really, the ending was decent, and overall the series was amazing for Nick, and I'll miss it.



Terrible, treacherous things. That seems to imply that Ursa killed Azulon in his sleep. As far as making Ozai the Fire Lord that way...maybe Iroh shot it down or since Ozai was there he wins by forfeit?

Anyway...that DA rant is hilarious. He has only two points:

-Zuko not using lightning is a decent argument. Personally, I figured he wouldn't need the lightning and would use the rainbow flames instead.
-The lion turtle defintely feels like DEM. But then again, it is shown in The Library, so maybe that's enough to consider it a foreshadow.

Everything else he points out is ridiculous. No killing in a kid's show. It was shown that Aang can still access the AS via the scar in The Awakening. Mastering the elements put Aang in closer range to Ozai than he would have had. And the Sokka pairing stuff is hilarious. Toph has a kiddie crush on Sokka and Ty Lee is just a super flirt(who's totally gonna end up with Suki and Sokka when they're about 20 )

But! I did notice some form of plot hole here:

In the siege on the north, Zuko is able to burst free from Katara's ice prison when the sun comes up. Now here's Azula with the comet and she can't do the same? Maybe it's because Zuko's focus is far more wild that he can do full body flames, or maybe it's just a slip up. Also, she can burst free from fully-covering rocks, but not a chain and a grate? Was she really that nutty that she couldn't do that?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> Hmmm, perhaps. Is it me or did Toph get shafted in that epilogue. Would it have been so hard to do something as simple as having her recieve a letter from her parents. She wouldn't even need to open it just recieving it would make a better end than her hasving no resolution at all. Even her Zuko fieldtrip did nothing for her


No, Boomerang got shafted during the epilogue! 

I demand that the creators re-animate the last scene after Katara kissed Aang and add to it a picture of boomerang stuck in a rock Excalibur style... And do it in sepia tone.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 21, 2008)

lolz....4th season everyone?!

I guess they left far too many loose ends, also the series started out very good but somehow in season 3 they messed things up. I felt like they were trying to make the show into a high school of some kind, and there were some really silly plot holes, namely the entire prison break with Sokka's dad. 

They were able to come in, get out and prance around in a top security prison...Amongst other things, but I guess Mai and Ty lee redeemed that episode for me...But then again they didn't do anything in the invasion...
One thing that bugged me also, Toph didn't gets much screen time in the end as Katara or Sokka...I really missed seeing her kick ass instead of an emo-Katara...

overall, the ending with Aang was excellent for me, I expected it to be cheesy but it was better than I imagined...The third season wasn't as good as the first two...Too much nonesense but I guess the creators had a tough time trying to stay kiddie-friendly while keeping the older fans satisfied....But they managed somehow.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 21, 2008)

The Boiling Rock was a plothole?
Well I don't know about _that_.
Also not sure about the writers making Book 3 into a High School...not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 21, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> OK we're all thinking adults here, we know nothing is perfect. All of us here pretty much enjoyed the finale to certain degrees. Of course there is room to disagree but I just found an essay that made my head explode because I can't agree on one single point.
> But it goes far beyond any well balanced critique to just straight up bashing I think.
> 
> I don't care if it's against any rule, If I get banned then so be it but I have to link it so that people here can read it.
> ...


Man his points were way too over the top. So much that I feel like arguing with each one.


*Spoiler*: _My responce to each point_ 



*1. The Avatar State*
He competly missed the point of Aang trying to master the elements on his own. If he's reading allow me to re-explain.
If Aang is killed in the Avatar State that is the end of the Avatar full stop.
That in my opinion is what made the final battle that much more exciting, the fact that if Aang slipped up that was the end of the avatar for good.

*2.No "has to let her go"*
I was wondering through the series if the scar on his back would heal or mean anything. I was glad to see it put to use. His point here isn't that big a deal but its the first of many uses of the line "DEUS EX MACHINA"

*3.Aang not killing Ozai*
Aang killing is too out of character. I like the fact that despite everyone telling him that killing him was the only way Aang still found another way. That is Aang and to do things otherwise would have ruined the character for me, if he killed Ozai it would destroy him inside.

*4.Bending bending*
Ok that was very WTF I'll admit but I just let it slide as it allowed the Fire Lor- I mean Pheonix King to suffer the ultimate defeat. A man obsessed with power is now powerless and will live the rest of his life knowing he lost.

*5.No deaths*
What exactly was this guy expecting. It was clear this wasn't going to be a blood bath like Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. And shame on him for suggesting that Sokka or Toph die.

*6.Toph's crush on Sokka*
Oh yeah lets deal with every shipping. There was no time for that, heck the Kataraang was rushed why would adding more shipping conclusions work any better. I think the shipping moments were handled well. The shipping endings however were rushed. The shipping endings were definatly rushed, especially Aang and Katara's random kiss seriously that was random, Katara's side of the pairing had no development in fact there were more Zutara scenes in this than Kataraang from what I saw.

*7.Kuzon*
Where would this fit in the story?

*8.Long Feng*
He's in jail, end of story.

*9.Azula*
This was actually one of my favourate moments in the finalie. Azula finally losing her mind. She got paranoid and twisted, she would have banshed an insect if it walked in the wrong direction. 

*10.Dai Lee*
As I said they can't be expected to clear everything up. Their appearence was their to show just how paranoid Azula had got.

*11.Comet lasts for a few hours*
Clearly this guy hasn't seen the Freeza arc of Dragon Ball Z. Plus the idea is the comet makes him powerful enough to create enough fire to destroy the earth kingdom. I mean didn't he see the amount of fire he caused before Aang stepped in?

*12.Aang never had to grow up*
And I'm glad he didn't. Aang is one of those characters who could be ruined by making him too mature. Besides he already grew up several episodes ago, I can't see him growing any more without ruining his character.

*13. Lion Turtle*
This guy loves saying DEUS EX MACHINA. Anyway as others have said in this thread the Lion Turtle was hinted at before. As for why Aang went there, it was clear it was the Lion Turtle's doing.

*14 and 15.Iroh and/or Zuko vs Ozai*
Listen to Iroh more and learn something. That plus they were both busy.

*16.June*
She appeared, isn't that good enough? I didn't think she'd show up again to be honest.

*17.Ty Lee's feelings for Sokka*
She found him cute, doesn't really need an ending. I might as well be annoyed Onji didn't show up and become Aang's girlfriend (It wouldn't be any more random than the kiss XD).

*18.Iroh in the spirit world*
Wait a moment. Maybe I heard it differently but nothing Iroh said implied he was in the spirit world. He simply said that he always saw himself conquoring Ba Sing Se and that he never knew he'd do just that but on the other side. It's nothing to do with the spirit world, its run of the mill irony.

*19.Everyone just accepts Zuko*
By that logic you could say, everyone just accepts the fire nation. Zuko is a prime example of how the people of the fire nation can change. Obviously someone explained that Zuko changed before that. Unless it was Sokka I don't see why we would need to see a scene like that.

*20.Zuko never shoots lightening*
He also didn't use blue firebending. He didn't learn it, simple really. Would have been cool but the fight was good enough without it.

*21.Combustion man is never explained*
Wouldn't fit in the episode.

*22.Ursa*
Ok this I will agree but only because there was that scene of Zuko asking where his mother was.

*23.Zuko interrogates Ozai, then joins the Gaang for tea*
I seriously doubt it happens right after he was there.

*24.Zuko's scar*
Again, too much happened in this episode.

*25.Lieutenant Jee*
Hes too minor a character. I don't even remember him, I had to check the Avatar wiki to see who he was.

*26.No official Toph nick-name for Zuko*
Why this episode?

*27.Koh*
I don't see how he would fit in the story. In fact all the ideas that were brought up were terrible.




And the comment about the spot where Aang couldn't bend, what part of "It's not made of earth" is so hard to understand. What was Aang supposed to use, Shell Bending?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 21, 2008)

@ Superstarseven , what I meant  in "the boiling rock" there were many scenes in which they managed to slip in the prison and then get out with no problems at all..nNot only that, but also move a cell to the outer parts of the prison...amongst other strange things..

As for the high school, I meant that many scenes took a more (contemporary/school) theme. For example 3 days before the invasion they hold a beach party(which thanks to Zuko they became more serious). They are in the middle of the fire nation, Aand does a school party. They are supposed to be in a fantasy world, not a modern city... It also depends on the viewers opinion...

For me, it's cool to have comedy and relief but that was an exaggerated way to give the fandom some service...

For me, season one and 2 were all about building the characters and story, while season 3 was more about hastly tying up things and giving fanservice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> No, Boomerang got shafted during the epilogue!
> 
> I demand that the creators re-animate the last scene after Katara kissed Aang and add to it a picture of boomerang stuck in a rock Excalibur style... And do it in sepia tone.


in case anyone was wondering, I was joking. The series finale was AVATAR and I'm glad it ended the way it did. That's it for me. Have fun complaining about parings and junk. 

*unsubscribes


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> So in terms of earthbending who takes the cake:
> - Iron Toph
> - Bumi the city bender
> - Aang (non-AS) bending the pillars of rock and stuff



Bumi. He was the friggin' man when he took back his city.

Also, nice catch to whomever made the lion-turtle connection.


----------



## Koi (Jul 21, 2008)

IMO Bumi wins in terms of bending.  Hands down.  Toph is strong, without a fuckin' doubt, and as is Aang when he's in the AS, but.. come on.  Bumi _soloed the Omashu takeback_.  The guy is officially GAR.


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 21, 2008)

> 20.Zuko never shoots lightening
> He also didn't use blue firebending. He didn't learn it, simple really. Would have been cool but the fight was good enough without it.


I'd have been willing to let this go, even though I was really looking forward to it.  IF they had cut out Azula's lightning, preferably with an attempt exploding in her face.  After all isn't lightning supposed to require near total inner calm? She didn't look very internally calm to me...

Also Momo eats the brains of evil warlords.  Fear his awesome zombie might.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh yeah, it was before he got shot by lightning.
> Yeah but wearing *a suit of diamond *looks cooler than a suit of armor.
> 
> *roars like a tiger-dillo


and diamond supose to be very hard.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 21, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> IMO Bumi wins in terms of bending.  Hands down.  Toph is strong, without a fuckin' doubt, and as is Aang when he's in the AS, but.. come on.  Bumi _soloed the Omashu takeback_.  The guy is officially GAR.




I agree, also with the fact that Bumi is ancient!!!Toph ( my fav. character) is super strong and learned from the original masters but she doesn't have the _mad_ experience old Bumi has....


Still she kicks ass


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 21, 2008)

e-nat said:


> @ Superstarseven , what I meant  in "the boiling rock" there were many scenes in which they managed to slip in the prison and then get out with no problems at all..Not only that, but also move a cell to the outer parts of the prison...amongst other strange things..



They didn't move a cell. They unscrewed the cooler and popped it out from where it was placed. 
To be honest I just simply enjoyed myself, I'm not really a nitpicking type.

Also in response to the awful finale rant that I asked everyone to read, Aang didn't bend bending...that sounds awful. The way the book describes it he manipulated Ozai's life force. But when you trivialize it by saying something like what he said then it doesn't sound as great. I can guarantee you that if Zutara happened he'd have less complaints. It's almost as if he was justifying hating it.

As for writing that Mike and Bryan made the "worst finale ever", he can simply suck their thumbs because that's highly immature and very wrong.

"C'mon Mike and Bryan, you could have done so much better".

No _you_ think you could have done better. It didn't go the way _you_ wanted to so you take it out on them


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 21, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> IMO Bumi wins in terms of bending.  Hands down.  Toph is strong, without a fuckin' doubt, and as is Aang when he's in the AS, but.. come on.  Bumi _soloed the Omashu takeback_.  The guy is officially GAR.



Behold the power of neutral jin!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 21, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> IMO Bumi wins in terms of bending.  Hands down.  Toph is strong, without a fuckin' doubt, and as is Aang when he's in the AS, but.. come on.  Bumi _soloed the Omashu takeback_.  The guy is officially GAR.



Exactly. 

That finale was amazing.


----------



## Cero (Jul 21, 2008)

He was AVATAR


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 21, 2008)

My Tribute to Iroh the most AVATAR person alive


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

What's up, Melon Lords? I missed the last few pages, so I'll recap here:

1. The reason Aang did not kill Ozai was NOT because _Avatar_ is a kid's show. He did not kill him because that's not in Aang's character to do so. The demographic meant nothing; Mike and Bryan would have written this exactly the same no matter what network this was on.

2. Book 3 was not hasty at all. The opposite, in fact. The entire first half was very casual. 

3. It was explicitly stated that Iroh journeyed into the Spirit World. This was never explained further. If anything, that's the real loose end, because at least with Ursa we know that Zuko went looking for her. He still have no clue why, or _how_, Iroh could enter the Spirit World.

4. There is no need for a Book 4 with these characters. Book 4 would be more frivolous than the first half of Book 3. The main purpose of the show was to defeat Ozai. Mission accomplished. The story of Aang and Zuko is over. It's time to tell the story of another Avatar.... hopefully.


----------



## Tetsuo235 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bumi + Iroh = ownage


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Tetsuo235 said:


> Bumi + Iroh = ownage



+ Pakku + Piandao + JEONG-JEONG = *AVATAR*


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

Does it ever tell what happened to Zuko's mother?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Does it ever tell what happened to Zuko's mother?



No. 

I was a bit perplexed by the inclusion of the scene where Zuko asks Ozai about her. if it's a set-up to the mini-episodes, great. But I interpret that scene as a hint at closure for a storyline that they didn't have enough room for; he is going to search for her and he is going to find her.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 21, 2008)

There is the possibilities that he bring along the Avatar and the gang to find her, starting a new adventure. Doubt it, but just throwing out the idea.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 21, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Does it ever tell what happened to Zuko's mother?



Obviously no one has the answer to that but this is the question that will have everyone's mind going crazy right before the SDCC. Mike and Bryan did say that Zuko will eventually go looking for his mother so everyone assumed that it would be within Book 3 but he didn't even know she was alive until the invasion and he had to join the Avatar so it wasn't until the finale that he found the time to do it. Now what could justify building up a 13 episode series around that concept? Anyway after the attendees at the SDCC watch the last hour of Sozin's Comet, I'm sure this will be that this will be the first question thrown during the Q&A session.

Oh and here's another genius review of Sozin's Comet - 


> *Anonymous Wrote:
> sorry but.. you'll never atch [sic] me watching avatar ever agian[sic]..
> Bryke were total @#@#$#ers and handled it the totaly[sic] wrong way. sorry.. no matter what anyone says..never ever EVER again!
> *



By the way I don't think Zutarians really got how Aang mastered the Avatar State. What hitting the spot where Aang was shot by lightning did was stop the disruption that didn't allow him to control it at Ba Sing Se.
So yes he did unblock the last chakra by letting go of Katara. Holy crap, you saw that as your reasoning for why these two couldn't get together and you're letting that final kiss blind you as to what you perceive as something not being fair.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Nodonn said:


> Let's say Naruto got the ability to go KN4 whenever he gets poked in the back.
> 
> Imagine the final fight we've been waiting for for years, and it gets ended because Naruto gets poked in the back.
> No getting a powerup for protecting your loved ones, no rising above your limits to protect the world, just a random poke in the back.
> ...


I don't think it's the poke though, Aang could still converse with his previous incarnations, the stab to the scar pretty much pushed it for Aang, just enough to create immense pain, but not so much to kill him, or knock him out. And even if it was the scar, the Lionturtle would've unlocked it for him anyways. Though, the Avatar's spirit goes beyond fragile physical bodies, it is only the current avatar's spirit that determines how closely they can access their long lineage.



Noah said:


> Terrible, treacherous things. That seems to imply that Ursa killed Azulon in his sleep. As far as making Ozai the Fire Lord that way...maybe Iroh shot it down or since Ozai was there he wins by forfeit?
> 
> Anyway...that DA rant is hilarious. He has only two points:
> Everything else he points out is ridiculous. No killing in a kid's show. It was shown that Aang can still access the AS via the scar in The Awakening. Mastering the elements put Aang in closer range to Ozai than he would have had. And the Sokka pairing stuff is hilarious. Toph has a kiddie crush on Sokka and Ty Lee is just a super flirt(who's totally gonna end up with Suki and Sokka when they're about 20 )lol, orgy
> ...


Azula was very sleep deprived, plus her focus was scattered, she was no longer the extremely calm, concentrated she-witch she used to be. Plus, I think without her servants, she hasn't eaten in a while, on top of her fears of being assassinated, she wouldn't touch any food, for fear of poison. Food is very important to maintain a person's chi. Plus, I can't remember how Zuko freed himself from Katara's ice, did he have his hands, or feet, or mouth free?

I thought a lot of people died in ATLA? Well, off screen deaths no less, but a hundred year war seems a sure killer to me. They could've written Aang to kill Ozai, but that goes against his character, and the influences used to compose him. Plus it also serves as a message that killing doesn't solve everything, and it should only be if one has no option other than to kill. Actually, Aang could've went Avatar State from the start possibly, but he didn't want to, because his other past lives probably WAS focused on killing him, Aang probably wanted to incapacitate him long enough so he can block his chi from being used externally.



LIL_M0 said:


> No, Boomerang got shafted during the epilogue!
> 
> I demand that the creators re-animate the last scene after Katara kissed Aang and add to it a picture of boomerang stuck in a rock Excalibur style... And do it in sepia tone.


 Hey, that could be an awesome after the series thing. Then someone finds Sokka's space sword in a rock 


Gaiash said:


> Man his points were way too over the top. So much that I feel like arguing with each one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _My responce to each point_
> ...


I felt that Aang did grow up, but in a profoundly enlightened way.

I thought the turtle was an allegory for Aang's efforts supporting the earth, the turtle now supports Aang, and lifts it off his shoulders long enough for him to gain wisdom. Since turtles in mythology carry the earth on their backs in Hinduism, and earth IS a turtle in Chinese beliefs. The Lion head probably represents the Avatar's duty to ward against evil in the world, spiritually, Aang is the spirit of the earth, and the turtle is symbolic of the earth itself coming in touch with it's spirit. 



squirrelnacht said:


> I'd have been willing to let this go, even though I was really looking forward to it.  IF they had cut out Azula's lightning, preferably with an attempt exploding in her face.  After all isn't lightning supposed to require near total inner calm? She didn't look very internally calm to me...
> 
> Also Momo eats the brains of evil warlords.  Fear his awesome zombie might.


My mom liked the Momo brain eating part 

Maybe she wasn't making lightning properly, she could've been suffering from improper lightning bending, which might've weakened her enough for Katara to chain her up.



Linkdarkside said:


> and diamond supose to be very hard.


It was crystal 



e-nat said:


> I agree, also with the fact that Bumi is ancient!!!Toph ( my fav. character) is super strong and learned from the original masters but she doesn't have the _mad_ experience old Bumi has....
> 
> 
> Still she kicks ass


She has huge potential, so by the time where Toph is half as old as Bumi, she can probably fling planets  And move the earth 
And become the new villain XD
Naaah, I'm kidding....
Or am I?....



Jove said:


> What's up, Melon Lords? I missed the last few pages, so I'll recap here:
> 
> 1. The reason Aang did not kill Ozai was NOT because _Avatar_ is a kid's show. He did not kill him because that's not in Aang's character to do so. The demographic meant nothing; Mike and Bryan would have written this exactly the same no matter what network this was on.
> 
> ...


Damn straight  Aang could've killed if he wanted to, but, he didn't want to kill, simply, it was not in his character to do so, being a peaceful monk.



RisingVengeance said:


> Does it ever tell what happened to Zuko's mother?


Stick around for 09'


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

I was so pleased that Bumi was given his own scene to explain his escape. For so long, Bumi was _the_ Earthbender for the show, but Toph mercilessly thieved all that thunder. So if I had to choose the greatest Earthbender, I would give the edge to Toph due to metalbending, but Bumi's eccentric open-mindedness about his bending might neutralize that.


As for deaths on the show... well, we saw Chin the Conquerer fall after Kyoshi severed the peninsula and created Kyoshi Island, and obviously Jet's ambiguous but certain death. Zhao being caught by Koi-zilla counts. And how about when Katara sliced through all the airships in DOBS? What do you think they landed on, a big pile of hay? They gone.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> I was so pleased that Bumi was given his own scene to explain his escape. For so long, Bumi was _the_ Earthbender for the show, but Toph mercilessly thieved all that thunder. So if I had to choose the greatest Earthbender, I would give the edge to Toph due to metalbending, but Bumi's eccentric open-mindedness about his bending might neutralize that.
> 
> 
> As for deaths on the show... well, we saw Chin the Conquerer fall after Kyoshi severed the peninsula and created Kyoshi Island, and obviously Jet's ambiguous but certain death. Zhao being caught by Koi-zilla counts. And how about when Katara sliced through all the airships in DOBS? What do you think they landed on, a big pile of hay? They gone.


Bumi had an affair with Tophs mom 
Ah, Toph, your mom's fetish of ooooooooolder men is so insatiable.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Bumi had an affair with Tophs mom
> Ah, Toph, your mom's fetish of ooooooooolder men is so insatiable.



Toph shall take after her mother. Genetics shall prevail!

ToZai!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> Toph shall take after her mother. Genetics shall prevail!
> 
> ToZai!


Genetics for geriatrics 

Lamarck was right


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> Toph shall take after her mother. Genetics shall prevail!
> 
> ToZai!


 No!

Get it right!

 Tiroph, FTW!!!1!!11!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2008)

Lol old people fetishes,


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Genetics for geriatrics
> 
> Lamarck was right



AH! French History! revolution era, even. Now you're staring to get into my discipline.

I'm really disappointed that you didn't take part in the Rewatch, Rei. We could have thoroughly discussed the use of objective correlative in _Avatar_.


On _Avatar_... I keep bringing this up, but the music was just spectacular, and the Track Team really showed their diversity here. This was truly a movie score (with a real orchestra), which is unlike anything they had done on _Avatar_ until now. A lot of movie scores have a lot of staccato, while the music of _Avatar_ is remarkably fluid, with true melody, and often a bevy of countermelodies. Now I abhor staccato, but they really made it work in a breathtaking way, integrating old leitmotifs (the Azula theme, the Tsungi horn theme, the Fire Nation theme, etc.) and, of course, filling the show with the seemingly countless ways they can reinterpret the Main Theme. Just phenomenal.

And, of course, every single one of those superlatives is meant to say AVATAR.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 21, 2008)

I still don't get how that rock broke the seventh chakra.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> No!
> 
> Get it right!
> 
> Tiroph, FTW!!!1!!11!


No, DiegoXToph 
Nickshipping teh lulz


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I still don't get how that rock broke the seventh chakra.


It didn't 
It just put his life in danger, activating it as the failsafe :3


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> No, *Diego*XToph


 Who                 ?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Dora the Explorer's Diego?  I always thought that kid was a bisexual at best.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Dora the Explorer's Diego?  I always thought that kid was a bisexual at best.


How else would he get a visa?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

He didn't, I saw him in San Diego telling some cops in Spanish that he thought this was Tijauna.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> It didn't
> It just put his life in danger, activating it as the failsafe :3



But wasn't he supposed to give up his attachment to katara? Pls, did going into the avatar state pretty much mastering the four elements useless?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> He didn't, I saw him in San Diego telling some cops in Spanish that he thought this was Tijauna.



Are you kidding? He was totally put in a condom and smuggled across the border inside a hooker.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> But wasn't he supposed to give up his attachment to katara? Pls, did going into the avatar state pretty much mastering the four elements useless?


Well, that was one of the ways to autonomously achieve Avatar State, mastering all the elements is another way.



Jove said:


> Are you kidding? He was totally put in a condom and smuggled across the border inside a hooker.


And thus, Toph met Diego


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 21, 2008)

This thread is now OVER 9000!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

And has been for quite awhile!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Misery D Spare said:


> So in terms of earthbending who takes the cake:
> - Iron Toph
> - Bumi the city bender
> - Aang (non-AS) bending the pillars of rock and stuff


9000th post, get!


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2008)

THE MELON LORD RETURNS!!

Tokka FC anyone?

For those of you that dont understand the Avatar State, here's how it happened:

Azula locked Aang's Seventh Chakra when he struck him with Lightning. When Aang was slammed into that rock, it freed his Seventh Chakra. You can actually see him mastering his Seventh Chakra during that scene. In that whole event, Aang managed to free himself of Katara, and went Avatar State.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> But wasn't he supposed to give up his attachment to katara?


Crossroads of Destiny.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Crossroads of Destiny.



Yeah, he was unable to do it.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 21, 2008)

One question that's kinda been nagging at me: What happened to Longshot and Smellerbee? I know they stayed with Jet, but I don't recall the Logai base being destroyed until like two episodes after. So what happened? Did they escape with his body? Were they captured or killed? Que?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

They probably were captured when Ba Sing Se was conquered after trying to lie low.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

If Ozai had won, that's basically what Azula would have become. I call for them to reanimate! Alternate universe!


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> If Ozai had won, that's basically what Azula would have become. I call for them to reanimate! Alternate universe!


Oh! Oh oh oho oooooh!
I GOT A GOOD ONE!
Azula redefines the meaning of "Hey, look at that flaming queen"
Ahhh! I'm gonna diiie XD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh! Oh oh oho oooooh!
> I GOT A GOOD ONE!
> Azula redefines the meaning of "Hey, look at that flaming queen"
> Ahhh! I'm gonna diiie XD



FLAMIO!


I just thought of something. Aang didn't kill Ozai, but he definitely severely shortened his lifespan. It's been explicitly stated that the energy of bending prolongs people's lives. Avatar Kyoshi lived to be 230, Sozin lived to 102, Bumi is still going string at 112... all signs point to Ozai losing at least 10-15 years off his life.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> FLAMIO!
> 
> 
> I just thought of something. Aang didn't kill Ozai, but he definitely severely shortened his lifespan. I*t's been explicitly stated that the energy of bending prolongs people's lives*. Avatar Kyoshi lived to be 230, Sozin lived to 102, Bumi is still going string at 112... all signs point to Ozai losing at least 10-15 years off his life.



When did they say that?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> FLAMIO!
> 
> 
> I just thought of something. Aang didn't kill Ozai, but he definitely severely shortened his lifespan. It's been explicitly stated that the energy of bending prolongs people's lives. Avatar Kyoshi lived to be 230, Sozin lived to 102, Bumi is still going string at 112... all signs point to Ozai losing at least 10-15 years off his life.


Obiviously, it's chi, life energy that composes everything. In order to rid Ozai of any powers, Aang had to severely cut down his reserve of chi, and block his chakaras and leave just enough for him to live off of. Without chi, it becomes hard to move, which is why Ozai can barely sit up. Being in tune with the elements sharpen one's concentration and manipulation of chi, and gives the practitioner a large mass of chi itself by enhancing how much flows through their bodys, and how much they can develop.
In the real world, this kind of thing is basically within the realms of gods, since we can only do small stuff like this, akin to basically parlor tricks, but it is most effective in kung fu.


----------



## Trias (Jul 21, 2008)

Some of the new songs were really incredible. I especially liked the one with sweeping patterns that played in the Aang vs Ozai fight. 

 End of it really seemed rushed, it's weird because first half was not rushed or anything.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> FLAMIO!
> 
> 
> I just thought of something. Aang didn't kill Ozai, but he definitely severely shortened his lifespan. It's been explicitly stated that the energy of bending prolongs people's lives.



Is this what you're referring to Jove?


> *Bryan Konietzko:* You know Bumi lived over 100 years. We had kind of set it up. It's not so foreign in Chinese mythology to have like the Taoist immortals, these characters or legendary figures who lived 500-600 years. It wasn't one of the earliest ideas we had, but pretty early on Mike and I were of the idea that these people with such enhanced Chi fields might live a longer time. We've shown that Kyoshi was a pretty robust person.



For those that don't know, this was taken from an interview done by Avatarspirit.net which can be found


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> When did they say that?



Oh, that's kind of a big typo. I meant "implicitly." They do say that Sozin used the energy from the comet to live longer on the Nick.com Avatar episode profiles, but whether or not those are canon is up for debate.

Also, they say it in an interview with ASN.

Edit: SS7 beat me with the ASN. That's pretty much the most informative interview out there.


----------



## monk3 (Jul 21, 2008)

ok i know this is a few days late, but I thought the ending was absolutely stunning. I loved every minute of it and I'm sad that it's over but it was truly an epic story


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## -Maya- (Jul 21, 2008)

monk3 said:


> ok i know this is a few days late, but I thought the ending was absolutely stunning. I loved every minute of it and I'm sad that it's over but it was truly an epic story



I just love Happy endings


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow first time the forum has settled down since the Epictar finale...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Is this what you're referring to Jove?
> 
> 
> For those that don't know, this was taken from an interview done by Avatarspirit.net which can be found


Awesome.

That makes it more logical then the story idea I came up with within the avatar-verse (bored musings) where Aang dies saving the world from an asteroid at the age of 90 or so, then assassins who are of Azula's descendents kill the new Water Avatar when he's like 5 while in Avatar state. This severs the bond between the spirit and the living world effectively ending bending.

100 years later, without bending technology takes over and you have a world near ours (or rather more like just industrial instead of post industrial...lets say like the 40s).

And then the main character comes into play (modern day earth kingdom) and is attacked by a gang wielding flame throwers who liken themselves to Fire Benders. He tries to save his girlfriend and is engulfed with flames but the honorable act, he proves himself worthy to the spirit world and is granted the powers as the new avatar, re-establishing the connection.

The ruins of the old Avatar temples then begin to glow and a beam of light shoots to him. He is a new avatar but all he has for an avatar state is the ability to control the elements, none of the wisdom so with it he can fire bend to safety in a wild uncontrolled rage, none of the crazy shit we saw from Aang.

The episode then ends with a really really old lady (like say 200 years old ) who is walking down the street with a seeing eye-pygmybadgermole. Suddenly two guys try and mug her and that is simultaneous with the return of the Avatar to the world. And then the old lady looks up as her feet touch the ground. And she smiles and says. "Oh its been a while since I could see. And its been even longer that I've been wanting to do this."

And the piece of sidewalk that those guys were standing on fly skyward with them screaming their heads off.

/episode.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

That'd be pretty cool


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

But who is crazy enough to tap Azula? D:
Unless someone rapes her in prison....
Also, it would be pointless to kill the Avatar after the Firenation war is over.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Haru could hit that


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I think Haru could hit that


That be some burn thar, he'd cook if he put that in her


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Her spirit's already broken, time for the body


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

The Boulder is strong and determined. He shall be the one...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

This all sounds like a bad hentai  
My post count is entering WWII


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

My post count is entering.....Halo


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Mider T said:


> My post count is entering.....Halo


Most of my rep is coming from here now


----------



## Noah (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



...wow. He finally comes up with a good idea that doesn't involve whoring himself out with gifs.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 21, 2008)

Is there a DDL to the finale episodes yet?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes  Hurry


----------



## HO-OH (Jul 21, 2008)

is anyone kind of disapointed that ozai didnt die its not that i hate him its just that aang seemed kind of gary stu-ish with the whole taking away ozai's bending


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually, taking his bending works better than killing him. Think about it. Ozai was the Fire Lord, the leader of an entire nation. He declared himself supreme ruler of the entire world, and attempted to make it permanent. He was one of the strongest firebenders in the world. After being defeated, he now has to spend the rest of his life alone in prison (apparently limp), with only the memories of everything he had, and everyday from then on reminding him of how far he's fallen. This way definitely has more impact than killing him, really.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 21, 2008)

dehaloking said:


> is anyone kind of disapointed that ozai didnt die its not that i hate him its just that aang seemed kind of gary stu-ish with the whole taking away ozai's bending


And Aang would have seemed "gary stu-ish" had he killed Ozai. 

At least this way his morals stay intact.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Awesome.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That's quite the interesting plot. You should turn it into a fanfiction somehow.


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 21, 2008)

> Actually, taking his bending works better than killing him. Think about it. Ozai was the Fire Lord, the leader of an entire nation. He declared himself supreme ruler of the entire world, and attempted to make it permanent. He was one of the strongest firebenders in the world. After being defeated, he now has to spend the rest of his life alone in prison (apparently limp), with only the memories of everything he had, and everyday from then on reminding him of how far he's fallen. This way definitely has more impact than killing him, really.


You can look at it that way.  And I generally do when I think about it.  But I prefer not to, because it makes Aang into a real preachy asshole rather than an idealistic kid trying to find a compromise between his duty and his values.



> The Boulder is strong and determined. He shall be the one...


Bouldula.  Because love (sex) needs narration.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 21, 2008)

Noah said:


> ...wow. He finally comes up with a good idea that doesn't involve whoring himself out with gifs.


Well I thought for a while while watching the series, while all this chinese mythos is awesome, it would be pretty cool to have bending in a modern world. Also it would be interesting seeing the worlds collide and all that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice sig, Zero. Almost as awesome as MELON LORD!!! 

I'm liking that idea for a future series, but I don't think we'll see it outside of fanfiction. Let us know if you start it though.


----------



## Noah (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well I thought for a while while watching the series, while all this chinese mythos is awesome, it would be pretty cool to have bending in a modern world. Also it would be interesting seeing the worlds collide and all that.



Hrm.

I don't like this.

It's almost as if you already know my thoughts for a Mayan-based Avatar rip-off.

....I don't like this at all.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Well I thought for a while while watching the series, while all this chinese mythos is awesome, it would be pretty cool to have bending in a modern world. Also it would be interesting seeing the worlds collide and all that.


I see a modern world with bending as balanced, like, waterbenders can have cars that has a water turbine in it instead of a combustion engine, earthbenders would all eventually learn metalbending to move their cars, or use earth surfing.Of course, we could also have Fred Flintstone styled cars for earthbenders too  Or have stone tires, or stonework gears.
Animals would still be popular modes of transportation though, badgermoles could probably be trained to run subways.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2008)

does anyone know when the book 3 volume 4 DVD comes out??? i have to get it.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 21, 2008)

July 29th. And unless you already have the rest of the season, it's probably best just to wait until Septemtber 16th for the full season box set.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2008)

Box Set September 16th. (I think)


----------



## HO-OH (Jul 21, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> And Aang would have seemed "gary stu-ish" had he killed Ozai.
> 
> At least this way his morals stay intact.



actually when you think about it him even winning could have been considered gary stu-ish. im just wondering where the hell did the whole take away bending power came from it just seemed so random.but other than that the finale was fantastic


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> July 29th. And unless you already have the rest of the season, it's probably best just to wait until Septemtber 16th for the full season box set.



That is, unless you buy anything with the Avatar logo on it, like myself.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2008)

dehaloking said:


> actually when you think about it him even winning could have been considered gary stu-ish. im just wondering where the hell did the whole take away bending power came from it just seemed so random.but other than that the finale was fantastic


What's so random about it? The Avatar is sent down from the heavens to right the world, at least that's what it says in Chinese above the title, plus, it's basically like Ty Lee's Dim Mak, except much more powerful. Really, anyone can learn neigong, it's just that Aang learned has massive skill in it.

Lol, now my postcount entered the end of WWII


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 22, 2008)

> actually when you think about it him even winning could have been considered gary stu-ish. im just wondering where the hell did the whole take away bending power came from it just seemed so random.but other than that the finale was fantastic


He was taught it through direct mental injection from an IslandLionTurtle.  Don't question the logic.

Apparently in the olden days before the follies of man, and the development of elemental bending, benders would bend bend their spirits and the spirits of others.  Over time this skill was lost as people switched over to the less risky and more visually impressive elemental bending system and the skill was almost completely lost.  At this point in time, probably only 3 people know about it: Impossibly ancient IslandLionTurtle, OwlSpiritLibrarian, and Iroh; cause he's well Iroh.

As for any foreshadowing of it, the Dai Li brainwash people.  That's about all I'm coming up with.


----------



## Cero (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotta love those crazy lion turtles and moose lions (foo foo cuddly poops!)


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Hawky > Foo Foo Cuddly Poops > Bosco


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm just going with the idea that fifth elements like void/sky/aether are nothing new mythologically and it was a matter of time.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Lions are rendered with fantastical powers in Chinese myths, since lions are not native to China, and details have only been hear from foreigners, where the ancient Chinese believed mystical things happened.





Kaenboshi said:


> I'm just going with the idea that fifth elements like void/sky/aether are nothing new mythologically and it was a matter of time.


Aang didn't really learn bending of a fifth element, just a new way to manipulate chi. More likely, he saturated Ozai with his own chi, and then had full reign of his body.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Hawky > Foo Foo Cuddly Poops > Bosco



Don't stop with just animals. He's > just about every human character as well.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Don't stop with just animals. He's > just about every human character as well.


Plus those cheesy breadsticks he makes are pretty good too


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Don't stop with just animals. He's > just about every human character as well.



Oh I wasn't planning to  Let's not stop there

Hawky > Iroh
Hawky > Toph
Hawky > Sokka
Hawky > GAR Aang
Hawky > Roku
Hawky > Avatar spirit completely
Hawky > Mike and Brian
Hawky > Nick
Hawky > You


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Is there anything Hawky can't do?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Come back to Sokka, he was cramping his style

And I mean Sokka was cramping Hawky's


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

The only person I can even think that even approaches equality with Hawky is Foaming Mouth Guy.

For animals, it's gotta be the sparrow-keets.

Keep in mind, turtle-ducks can never be brought into any discussion of this manner. It's only fair.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Momo > Appa > Cabbage merchant > Song > Aang's left foot > Toph toenail > Azula's eyebrow > Katara


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> The only person I can even think that even approaches equality with Hawky is Foaming Mouth Guy.
> 
> For animals, it's gotta be the sparrow-keets.
> 
> Keep in mind, turtle-ducks can never be brought into any discussion of this manner. It's only fair.


But what about the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtleducks? Surely they are different.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> But what about the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtleducks? Surely they are different.



You've been hitting the cactus juice, I presume?


And by "cactus juice" I mean bourbon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Momo vs Appa? 

Momo AND Appa vs Hawky, to make it fair?


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 22, 2008)

> Momo AND Appa vs Hawky, to make it fair?


That's hardly fair.

Momo and Appa vs Hawky, maybe.  But my money would still be on the bird.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, Hawky would win.

But it would still be epic AVATAR.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> You've been hitting the cactus juice, I presume?
> 
> 
> And by "cactus juice" I mean bourbon.


Actually, I do have cactus juice  Seriously though, they sell it in my local Chinatown.Really fancy stuff, it's expensive. Millennium brand cactus juice comes in pouches, like capri sun, except it has a screw off top 


Taurus Versant said:


> Momo vs Appa?
> 
> Momo AND Appa vs Hawky, to make it fair?


Aren't Momo and Appa a couple?  I hear they have some mad sex. Of course, all the animals in the "Ancient China Land" of Avatar are super horny, and genetically viable to produce offspring with each other, how else do you suppose these combo critters are conceived?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Ah ha, no wonder everyone was weirded out by Bosco.

"Just...bear."

"This place... is weird."


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

So does anyone know for sure that they will have Mini episodes clearing up some of the gaps left by the finale? Would it be on the DVD do you think?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> So does anyone know for sure that they will have Mini episodes clearing up some of the gaps left by the finale? Would it be on the DVD do you think?



Supposedly, they will air in Spring and Fall of next year. It was on this media flyer distributed by Nick:




It's legitimate, but keep in mind that another one had previously appeared online a couple months before this one. That flyer promised "three one-hour movies." This flyer was later deemed "out-of-date" by Nick. So while the mini-episodes seem like a go for now, things may change.

Things will probably be cleared up at SDCC by Mike and Bryan.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Back to work


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

I AM NOT COOKIE MONSTER SMILEY, I AM MELON LORD!!! MWUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Krumel the melon lord


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Supposedly, they will air in Spring and Fall of next year. It was on this media flyer distributed by Nick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh thanks, Im more surprized by according to that Avatar ranks lower than Naruto.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

On Tv.com Avatar was #1 even during those seasonal hiatus'


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Is it just me, or has everyone forgotten about Flopsy?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

So wait according to that poster, the Avatar movie by M Night Shamalamadingdong is coming out in 2010?! What is the twist gonna be Aang turns out to be black? [/Shaymalan jokes]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> So wait according to that poster, the Avatar movie by M Night Shamalamadingdong is coming out in 2010?! What is the twist gonna be Aang turns out to be black? [/Shaymalan jokes]


No, Aang runs out in the street, and gets hit by a semi  Apparently, it was modern day, normal universe we're in, except he was in a coma, and is apparently pregnant    Oh yeah, and his feet sees dead people.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

I bet it's going to be like this:

Katara: Aang....I have something to tell you...
Aang: Oh I knew!  I love you too Katara!  *smooches*
Katara: Aang!  I don't know what to say *blushes* but that's not what I wanted to say...
Aang: What is it then Katara *Starts kisses down her stomach*
Katara: I'm a man
Aang: *Reaches the penis*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

As Fire Lord Ozai descends upon Aang to deliver the final blow, Aang wakes up, is M Night Shymalan, and hits a home run in the bottom of the 9th inning to win the World Series for the Phillies.

The End.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh and yet another plot twist, Aang's a woman.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> So wait according to that poster, the Avatar movie by M Night Shamalamadingdong is coming out in 2010?! What is the twist gonna be Aang turns out to be black? [/Shaymalan jokes]



He makes Zutara happen.



> Oh and yet another plot twist, Aang's a woman.



In a way he is, since he has all his past lives within him.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I bet it's going to be like this:
> 
> Katara: Aang....I have something to tell you...
> Aang: Oh I knew!  I love you too Katara!  *smooches*
> ...


lol, Katara's a futa chick
It's okay, Aang turns out to be a woman, the actor in the play, however, is the real Aang all along, and she is actually assexual, and an alien from outer space.

Then the camera pulls out, OMG, it's all a computer simulation run by aliens! WAIT!! WHAT'S THIS?! *camera pans back into simulation* OMG, it turns out that the real Aang was running a simulation of the aliens that simulated them, thus proving that no one existed, and only mormons can get into heaven. The Jehovah witnesses go to a less cooler heaven that doesn't have round ice cubes.

I think I just beat M.Night Shamalamadingydongapingpongpoing


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

And they're both gay


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> And they're both gay


Both only gay for the opposite gender 

And Zuko is actually the Drunken Immortal, which is Jackie Chan. But he's really old, because time goes backwards, and Micheal Jackson is the only one who goes through time normally.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Also Zhao is a p*d*p**** and Azula's a hermaphrodite


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Also Zhao is a p*d*p**** and Azula's a hermaphrodite



Is that an M Night twist or are you revealing something you figured out from the show?

By the way... too late.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Also Zhao is a p*d*p**** and Azula's a hermaphrodite


I always figured Azula to be the futanari type 

Also, Katara will have a deep booming voice like Dr. Girlfriend of the Venture Brothers, she will be portrayed by Jackie Onassis' clone, who has been trained to smoke from the age of one, so she'll have the same voice as herself at 14.
Also, the object of Zhao's love is actually 800 years old, but has the body of a child.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh our imaginations, oh the possibilities


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

Best Twist: Toph is played by Jenna Jameson, and it turns out that Space Sword is actually the true Fire Lord.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont whats more miss matched, M.Night directing this, or MTV films having part in this.

Though M.Night has said him and his kids are big fans, so I don't he will screw it up that bad. If its screwed up it will probably be because of the Studio involvement.

$100 says Avatar will have an all White kid cast.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Oh our imaginations, oh the possibilities


Speaking of imagination, it turns out, the whole movie is a sham, becaaaause....
*the camera pans out, a little girl is playing with Gingerbread cookies*
LO AND BEHOLD! The whole movie was a imagining of a little girl, who loved sci-fi, and just seen the Matrix, and  she herself is NOT an alien. As she finishes her prattling about aliens and computer simulations, she turns around, and smiles, the end.

And yes, they were ALL GINGERBREAD COOKIES!

SCHRODINGER'S CAT! SCHRODINGER'S CAT! IS IT DEAD?! IS IT ALIVE?! OR IS IT NEITHER?! *screams the narration at the end of the movie*

By God, I've beaten M.Night Shamalongadinger at his game


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I dont whats more miss matched, M.Night directing this, or MTV films having part in this.
> 
> Though M.Night has said him and his kids are big fans, so I don't he will screw it up that bad. If its screwed up it will probably be because of the Studio involvement.
> 
> $100 says Avatar will have an all White kid cast.


I wouldn't doubt it, they made a movie about Siddhartha Gautama as Keanu Reeves in a movie about the beginning of Buhddism.

Also, MTV films has a part in this, because MTV owns Nickolodean


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 22, 2008)

> So wait according to that poster, the Avatar movie by M Night Shamalamadingdong is coming out in 2010?! What is the twist gonna be Aang turns out to be black? [/Shaymalan jokes]


Rather than killing evil overlord Ozai the high and mighty avatar forces him into a fate worse than death, Aang's friends show up and belittle the injured and humiliated ruler, and so sow the seeds for this same damn war to start up again in a few generations.

Built in plot twist.  Shamamalan doesn't need to do anything.  But since he will anyway I say Zhao is part of the moon beaming down horrible tumor causing radiation that will kill the world in only a few years.



> Also Zhao is a p*d*p**** and Azula's a hermaphrodite


Known canon.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I wouldn't doubt it, they made a movie about Siddhartha Gautama as Keanu Reeves in a movie about the beginning of Buhddism.
> 
> Also, MTV films has a part in this, because MTV owns Nickolodean



This movie is just set to fail, But M.Night did say he and his kids are fans so THERE IS SOME HOPE, not matter how little it may be.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I wouldn't doubt it, they made a movie about Siddhartha Gautama as Keanu Reeves in a movie about the beginning of Buhddism.
> 
> Also, MTV films has a part in this, because MTV owns Nickolodean



I didn't know they own Nick.

This spells trouble for the film. Knowing MTV and there films Friggin Snoop Dogg will voice Appa.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha-ri said:
			
		

> This movie is just set to fail, But M.Night did say he and his kids are fans so THERE IS SOME HOPE, not matter how little it may be.


His kids would probably do a better job directing than he would, provided that he didn't soil them with what he calls his idea of good plot.
Off topic, but I found this  And thiiis 
*Spoiler*: _AzulaXTy Lee, lulz, OH NOES, SHE'S GOING FOR HER OVARIES!!_


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

That confirms it Azula digs the chicks.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> That confirms it Azula digs the chicks.


And chicks dig Azula


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And chicks dig Azula



I dont think anyone would care if they got raped by a princess.

MTV Avatar Movie Cast

Aang


Katara

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lil Mama




Sokka

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bow Wow




Toph

*Spoiler*: __ 



Miley Cyrus




Zuko

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zack Effron




Azula

*Spoiler*: __ 



Eve




Iroh


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And chicks dig Azula



She _always_ has that look in her eyes.   That's why we love her.

Crazula!  By Makani!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I dont think anyone would care if they got raped by a princess.


But her body heat is comparable to the heat of a thousand suns  
Any man would be beef jerky if they so choose to lay with thy burnish one   


Yūhi Kurenai said:


> She _always_ has that look in her eyes.   That's why we love her.
> 
> Crazula!  By Makani!


lol, reminds me of WoW XD That also reminds me...My free trial account is gonna expire!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, we'll replace crappy movie twists with epic fanarts. Good call. Now if only I had a good eye for fanarts >_<


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, we'll replace crappy movie twists with epic fanarts. Good call. Now if only I had a good eye for fanarts >_<



Funny you say that, I've been redrawing stuff on the DS and look what I did today:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

That's like, multiple shades of AVATAR.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder how they will handle the live action movie. There is no way they can put all 3 seasons into it. :S

As for casting, I have my worries. They need a pretty strong looking shota for Aang. But it has to be someone who can rock the bald or else it will look like he's a cancer kid. >_>

And the others....I'm having a very hard time picturing them IRL.

Meh, I guess this is another one that can be epic win or epic fail, no in between.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I wouldn't doubt it, they made a movie about Siddhartha Gautama as Keanu Reeves in a movie about the beginning of Buhddism.
> 
> Also, MTV films has a part in this, *because MTV owns Nickolodean*


Viacom own MTV,Nickolodeaon and alot of other networks


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wonder how they will handle the live action movie. There is no way they can put all 3 seasons into it. :S
> 
> As for casting, I have my worries. They need a pretty strong looking shota for Aang. But it has to be someone who can rock the bald or else it will look like he's a cancer kid. >_>
> 
> ...



A Live action Avatar movie could actually be pretty good if it was handled right. Im guessing they would shoot for 3 films.

Film 1= Book 1, Water.
Film 2= Book 2, Earth.
Film 3= Book 3, Fire.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

The real issue with the movie adaptations, beside Shamalama, is how do you distill twenty episode seasons into 2-2.5 hour long movies? Exactly what details do you decide are important for the adaption? Even if you have to change some stuff around, how do avoid losing the feel of the story? I don't think it's impossible, but the whole setup is way too easy to botch.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> I wonder how they will handle the live action movie. There is no way they can put all 3 seasons into it. :S
> 
> As for casting, I have my worries. They need a pretty strong looking shota for Aang. But it has to be someone who can rock the bald or else it will look like he's a cancer kid. >_>
> 
> ...



True.

I think the character I'm actually most worried about is Sokka.   They need to find someone who can deliver like DeSena, and frankly, if anything, I'm all up for them just casting him in the role.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm really pissed about the finale haters, why the hell is so bad about it?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 22, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I'm really pissed about the finale haters, why the hell is so bad about it?



Alot of people are saying it was too rushed.


or maybe they are just mad that the show is over.


IMO I thought it was very well done, they should make a prequel series with the avatar before him though.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Alot of people are saying it was too rushed.
> 
> 
> or maybe they are just mad that the show is over.
> ...



They kinda did.  Sorta.  But the most we'll probably see of Roku was with that episode of flashbacks, about him and Sozin.

But I think most of the haters are Zutara fans. 


I think everyone needs to stop bitching, though, honestly.  Just enjoy the epic finale and be glad we even got one in the first place.


----------



## Billie (Jul 22, 2008)

the best avatar amv ever 

[YOUTUBE]L_c36YLYxUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Alot of people are saying it was too rushed.
> 
> 
> or maybe they are just mad that the show is over.
> ...



They _always_ say it was rushed. And that's absurd. It was two hours long; the pacing was very measured.



Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I think everyone needs to stop bitching, though, honestly.  Just enjoy the epic finale and be glad we even got one in the first place.



"Epic" no longer exists. It is AVATAR.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been trolling that dave-shun guy, he's claimng that aang never grew up because he never compromised his morals and didn't face the consequneces and that he got to take the cake and eat it. Clearly he never wacthed the series.

I'm also surprised how many people wanted koh in the finale, never knew he was so popular..


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

I still wanted more combustion man, his finale was kinda lame.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's see:

-Probably what's best how Aang did things was how avoided falling into a false dichotomy.
-Of course Aang's matured throughout the series.
-Most people complaining probably are having issues what they personally *wanted* over objective quality.
-Pacing was great imo.
-Why would Koh have anything to do with anything at that point?
-Nick site said it best: Alas Combustion Man, we hardly knew you.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't really matter. The Avatar creators wrote the story/series and ended it they way they wanted. How many anime ended with original endings while the manga is still going on? Yeah, fans may have wanted some alternate scenarios, but it is what it is and one can write their own fanfic's to change that ending. The writers did leave an opening for more Avatar, but right now, nobody knows if NICK/MTV/Paramount will greenlight any more animated shorts/movies, esp with the Avatar live action movies on the plate.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 22, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I've been trolling that dave-shun guy, he's claiming that Aang never grew up because he never compromised his morals and didn't face the consequences and that he got to take the cake and eat it. Clearly he never watched the series.
> 
> I'm also surprised how many people wanted koh in the finale, never knew he was so popular..



I'll say it right now, Daveshan is a whining ass. He's the only person that was peeved when Avatar didn't give closure on the whereabouts of Kuzon.
Was that ever a loose end that needed to be tied up? Daveshan wanted everything spelled out for him. The only criticism I'll even agree with would be with Zuko's mother but I understand that in the story there was no time to be spent on a search. Even if Zuko never asked Ozai where she was, it still would have been in the minds of the fandom considering she appeared to Azula in the form of a hallucination.

Like I said a millions times before the SDCC will have the answers to everything.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about changing my name to Melon Lord


----------



## Shade (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha, I just read through all 60ish pages of when the eps starting airing. You guys are totally crazy. 

I would share my thoughts on it, but it would sound just like the other 50 pages so I'll just say the last ep was called AVATAR Aang for a reason.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 22, 2008)

I think when people say it was rushed they mean thos elast 5 minutes, but the finale was amazing!


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2008)

I seriously need some GIFs. Where are you, GIF people??

Anyone but me get reminded of Nidaime when they saw Avatar Kuruk?


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> I seriously need some GIFs. Where are you, GIF people??
> 
> Anyone but me get reminded of Nidaime when they saw Avatar Kuruk?



Not at the time, but now that you mention it, yeah, a bit. 


Speaking of Kuruk-- why are there like, no not-hot Water Tribe guys?  Not that I'm complaining, but.. damn.  Even his voice was like.. awwh yeah. <3


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Not at the time, but now that you mention it, yeah, a bit.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Kuruk-- why are there like, no not-hot Water Tribe guys?  Not that I'm complaining, but.. damn.  Even his voice was like.. awwh yeah. <3



So totally not gay, but what about Hakoda? Sokka and Katara's dad?


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> So totally not gay, but what about Hakoda? Sokka and Katara's dad?



Pfft, hell yeah, him too.   But he's been around for longer.   I got used to the awesome sexiness by now, heh.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I'll say it right now, Daveshan is a whining ass. He's the only person that was peeved when Avatar didn't give closure on the whereabouts of Kuzon.
> Was that ever a loose end that needed to be tied up? Daveshan wanted everything spelled out for him. The only criticism I'll even agree with would be with Zuko's mother but I understand that in the story there was no time to be spent on a search. Even if Zuko never asked Ozai where she was, it still would have been in the minds of the fandom considering she appeared to Azula in the form of a hallucination.
> 
> Like I said a millions times before the SDCC will have the answers to everything.



Unless, of course, the A/V connections get totally screwed up, and by the time they get it up and play 320/321, there's no more time for the Q&A.

What am I saying, that could NEVER FUCKING HAPPEN, right?!


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, what happened to everyone on this thread?


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 22, 2008)

> Speaking of Kuruk-- why are there like, no not-hot Water Tribe guys? Not that I'm complaining, but.. damn. Even his voice was like.. awwh yeah.


Sokka effect, anyone even remotely related to Sokka becomes sexier.  Just look at Bosco.  One minute he doesn't know Sokka, and the next he's one damn cool bear.  This effect is so powerful it defys the laws of space/time.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2008)

Well Kuruk was the Avatar.....I could see why he was rebellious.  Times of peace, giftedness, the guy practically invented surfing in that world.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Unless, of course, the A/V connections get totally screwed up, and by the time they get it up and play 320/321, there's no more time for the Q&A.
> 
> What am I saying, that could NEVER FUCKING HAPPEN, right?!



Wow they finally get one of the big rooms that are reserved for...*Heroes* panels and that happens? Hasn't been that long since NYCC so hopefully everyone has their crap in order. Hmm...maybe some of the questions will be answered before then anyway. Mike and Bryan aren't there to show pre-production art or character designs so if that's out the way then they have no choice but to talk about where the future of the property is headed.
Some praise for everyone who worked on the finale and the entire series overall.
The films.
Everything is open after that.


----------



## Noah (Jul 22, 2008)

I keep reading (not necessarily here, mind you) people talking about loose ends. I friggin' hate that term now. Much like the terms 'overrated' and 'deus ex machina', no one seems to understand exactly what a loose end is.

That DA tard threw DEM and Loose ends around all over his little rants, even though he was right on only two accounts:

Warning, mini-rant:
*Spoiler*: __ 




The Lionturtle was, for the most part, DEM. It was hinted and foreshadowed at before, but even with that it is the deus ex machina of Avatar. Example of DEM: Aang has no way to defeat Ozai without actually killing him, but behold, a giant lionturtle shows up and shows him the way to spirit bend. I don't remember anything of that sort being mentioned or hinted at, so Aang gaining that ability really is DEM. There was a problem, something showed up, problem is fixed. Now, if I'm wrong about mentions or hinting of taking away bending, then it isn't really DEM.

The only real loose end is whether or not Zuko found Ursa, and even that is subjective. They addressed the issue and we are left to believe that he will find her. All that nonsense of Tokka, SokLee, Iroh's spirit world journey(and a damn shame, it would've been a great subplot), Koh, and everything else he bitched about is just a fan wanting closure on every little thing. Even what happened to Azula wouldn't count, because we know she's going to be locked away like her father.

An example of a real loose end would be having the Owl Spirit say something like "if you kids use that information to wage war and defeat your enemies, I'll use my knowledge to unleash all the evil spirits of the spirit world on yours." Then we would have a loose end, because Ozai is defeated, Zuko will find his mom, Aang gets his girl and everyone else is happy, but now there's the very likely chance that Koh and the other spirits are going to start a big problem.




Anyway....I wish I had already moved to San Diego. Then I could be at SDCC this year. Looks like I'll just have to wait until next year with no Avatar. .


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> I dont think anyone would care if they got raped by a princess.
> 
> MTV Avatar Movie Cast


 IT BURRRRRNS!!! KILL ME NOW!!! THEN KILL IT WITH FIIIIIRE!



Ha-ri said:


> Funny you say that, I've been redrawing stuff on the DS and look what I did today:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


OMG  You have Colors too? 



Sunuvmann said:


> I wonder how they will handle the live action movie. There is no way they can put all 3 seasons into it.
> 
> As for casting, I have my worries. They need a pretty strong looking shota for Aang. But it has to be someone who can rock the bald or else it will look like he's a cancer kid. >_>
> 
> ...


Well, they could always use a Chinese kid already trained in Kung Fu, I'm pretty sure at least one of you guys seen that abomination that was the Forbidden Kingdom, those child monks are really articulate in the martial arts. lol, typecast. 



Linkdarkside said:


> Viacom own MTV,Nickolodeaon and alot of other networks


Thanks, I knew it was something like that



Kaenboshi said:


> The real issue with the movie adaptations, beside Shamalama, is how do you distill twenty episode seasons into 2-2.5 hour long movies? Exactly what details do you decide are important for the adaption? Even if you have to change some stuff around, how do avoid losing the feel of the story? I don't think it's impossible, but the whole setup is way too easy to botch.


Imho, they'll never make it work, I really hate the state of Hollywood these days, or any major movie thing. Sure, there are excellent gems from time to time, such as Batman and so forth. But I don't fucking agree to this major moviefication of everything these days. The pacing of Order of the Phoenix gave me cramps, Forbidden Kingdom didn't even have a single idea what pacing is, One Missed Call, and Shutter is just damn shameless, why don't they at least dub, or subtitle the original Japanese movies? That goes for every other Japanese horror film that has been butchered for American release as well. Speed Racer was horrible, just full stop, horrible. The point is, I'm really fucking tired of major movies just capitalizing on huge names and brands, and paring content down to an hour to two and a half hours, making the pacing horrible, making a bunch of plot holes, and creating endless wallbangers in an effort to expedite the plot to fit down into a feature length film. That said, these movies don't exist, the final four episode mash up is the ONLY avatar movie that exists dammit!



Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Not at the time, but now that you mention it, yeah, a bit.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Kuruk-- why are there like, no not-hot Water Tribe guys?  Not that I'm complaining, but.. damn.  Even his voice was like.. awwh yeah. <3


I'd say the Swamp Water Tribe are kinda not-hot 
Though, they do have a roguish, rugged  charm... 
Plus, I dunno if the shirtless thing helps, I'm sure it does


----------



## masterriku (Jul 22, 2008)

As far as I'm concern koh had his moment in Kuruks flashbacks plus Koh is an ancient spirit and The Avatar is an Ancient spirit he may not have no been talking about Aang when he said we will meet again.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 22, 2008)

Sozin's Comet was epic.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2008)

AVATAR. Not epic, AVATAR.

Also, that second Aang drawing reminds of me of Chalk Man from TTGL.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL Yeah, Avatar Chalk Man.

@ ReikaiDemon: No I just used DS Organize's scribble feture. but I'll try Colors!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> LOL Yeah, Avatar Chalk Man.
> 
> @ ReikaiDemon: No I just used DS Organize's scribble feture. but I'll try Colors!


It's an excellent art app  Plus you can see how you drew it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Waterbender.com has 5 mp3's up from the finale, 3 of them from The Track Team's myspace page.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Raki Sutarr meme is Raki Sutaar meme XD

Also, TophXKatara  Awwwwww

Also, Katara from Ninjatic


----------



## Stalin (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Raki Sutarr meme is Raki Sutaar meme XD
> 
> Also, TophXKatara  Awwwwww
> 
> Also, Katara from Ninjatic



Tophxkatara is AVATAR.

As for the movie, the only episode that gets out and wouldn't matter is the great divide, all other episodes of book 1 had importance to overall storyline.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Tophxkatara is AVATAR.
> 
> As for the movie, the only episode that gets out and wouldn't matter is the great divide, all other episodes of book 1 had importance to overall storyline.


Indeed, ADORABLY AVATAR


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> Waterbender.com has 5 mp3's up from the finale, 3 of them from The Track Team's myspace page.



Yeah, everybody's raving over *Last Agni Kai* and for good reason, it's a beautiful piece that really stood out in the finale.
Also the re-scored end credits theme is a favorite.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah, everybody's raving over *Last Agni Kai* and for good reason, it's a beautiful piece that really stood out in the finale.
> Also the re-scored end credits theme is a favorite.



I hope the people that said the Angi Kai music was inappropriate and didn't fit the scene eat the regurgitated crow of the people that lambasted Mike and Bryan after the Sozin's Comet book came out.

I love the Peace Excerpt. Hearing just makes me think of the image of Aang wearing the Gyatso Air Nomad necklace. Probably my favorite shot of the finale.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a trailer for the beginning of Book 2 from the Japanese dub...


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

^ Azula sounds so wrong it that. :S

Anyway, there is good news about Countdown to the Comet:


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

LOL Now that is weird seeing something like this in Japaneese, Azula sounds like shes 4.

From The Track Team's MySpace page.

The Track Team - Last Agni Kai 
The Track Team - Peace Excerpt
The Track Team - Reconciliation


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> Here's a trailer for the beginning of Book 2 from the Japanese dub...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> ^ Azula sounds so wrong it that. :S
> 
> Anyway, there is good news about Countdown to the Comet:



This is EXTREMELY good news. It's actually even better than that, though; _Avatar_ accounted for FOUR of the top 15 rated Cable programs last week. Each night drew higher than the previous night:


----------



## Noah (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow. The Last Agni Kai is just as amazing without the visuals as it is with them. If there's anyone who didn't like the pathetic tone of the whole situation, they obviously didn't understand 80% of Avatar.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> ^ Azula sounds so wrong it that. :S
> 
> Anyway, there is good news about Countdown to the Comet:


 Generic anime girl voice  I can name a bunch more better female seiyuu than the current one.
Also, does anyone else think it's stupid that people are fansubbing the Japanese dub?[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DYujz2MU7G0[/YOUTUBE]Also, my parents really need a damn Cantonese Avatar dub


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> This is EXTREMELY good news. It's actually even better than that, though; _Avatar_ accounted for FOUR of the top 15 rated Cable programs last week. Each night drew higher than the previous night:


Now that's AVATAR.



ReikaiDemon said:


> Generic anime girl voice  I can name a bunch more better female seiyuu than the current one.
> *Also, does anyone else think it's stupid that people are fansubbing the Japanese dub?*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

IT'S IN JAPANESE, THEREFO IT'S BETTER!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Now that's AVATAR.


Facepalm indeed  The only people I think that goes through the trouble of watching Avatar fansubs of the Japanese dubs are icky weeboos who think english is icky.

We need that Sokka facepalm in NF smiley set


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Honestly, how does Avatar being in Japanese make it better? If anything the English because it's kind of, you know, the language the animation and voice direction is framed around. But I guess doing that would be actually being open to something not from Japan, and expanding one's horizons right? 

Also, I motion that someone makes a Sokkapalm smiley. NAO!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyways, speaking of dubs, has anyone have anything about Avatar being dubbed in Chinese? Preferably Cantonese or Mandarin? It confuzzles my parents in English XD


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> IT'S IN JAPANESE, THEREFO IT'S BETTER!!!



THAT MAKES SO MUCH SENSE!!!not really.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Honestly, how does Avatar being in Japanese make it better? If anything the English because it's kind of, you know, the language the animation and voice direction is framed around. But I guess doing that would be actually being open to something not from Japan, and expanding one's horizons right?
> 
> Also, I motion that someone makes a Sokkapalm smiley. NAO!



When the Japanese dub first made it online, I was truly terrified that this sentiment would be put out there. 

Terrified that I would spend weeks of my life tracking people and killing them.

I only saw a few people go this far, but it did happen. People, fans of _Avatar_, actually said that the Japanese dub was better than the original. They actually said this. This happened.

I'd also like to second that motion.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> When the Japanese dub first made it online, I was truly terrified that this sentiment would be put out there.
> 
> Terrified that I would spend weeks of my life tracking people and killing them.
> 
> ...


 So you're like the Frank Castle of Avatar weeboos? 
Count me in 
I found a Death Note 
*adds to your collection of killer artifacts*
Seriously, I found people that said they will NEVER watch the original Avatar UNLESS if it was dubbed. Truly, they stuck to that weabooish commitment


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd like to know these people are so I can give them a piece of my mind. Or a bullet. Depends how on I feel.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So you're like the Frank Castle of Avatar weeboos?
> Count me in
> I found a Death Note
> *adds to your collection of killer artifacts*
> Seriously, I found people that said they will NEVER watch the original Avatar UNLESS if it was dubbed. Truly, they stuck to that weabooish commitment



I saw someone say that he wanted to see it dubbed into Chinese. Not as you asked about before, but because, in his opinion, "that's what they're actually saying."

Which seems really bizarre to me, because despite the cultural and historical references (which are often very indirect and oblique), I never once questioned that this was simply a world where they spoke English and wrote in Classical Chinese. It was that kind of juxtaposition that I liked about the show, actually.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> I saw someone say that he wanted to see it dubbed into Chinese. Not as you asked about before, but because, in his opinion, "that's what they're actually saying."
> 
> Which seems really bizarre to me, because despite the cultural and historical references (which are often very indirect and oblique), I never once questioned that this was simply a world where they spoke English and wrote in Classical Chinese. It was that kind of juxtaposition that I liked about the show, actually.


They all speak english for our benefit 
I'd say they speak an entirely different language altogether, yes, the people in Avatar actually speak pig latin of a martian language!  But they write in classical, literatural and ancient Chinese 
Our frail human ears cannot BEGIN to understand the TRUE language of Avatar, because thusfar, all attempts in doing so has driven people insane, blew heads up, and made people scowl and cry, and go "pfft, enough of this shit" and walk away. 
And yes, this will be in M.Night Shamamapapagrannydingdong's movie


----------



## Noah (Jul 22, 2008)

GIVE ME AVATAR IN SANSKRIT OR PREPARE FOR SACKPUNT!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Noah said:


> GIVE ME AVATAR IN SANSKRIT OR PREPARE FOR SACKPUNT!


Or in Futurespeak of South Park fame


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

AVATAR IN ESPERANTO FTMFW!!!!!!!!!

And that works, because if M. Night makes _The Last Airbender_ in Esperanto, William Shatner would have to be in it. He'd HAVE to be Zhao.


----------



## Noah (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Or in Futurespeak of South Park fame



No! I don't want a goddamn chicken sandwich! I want an Avatar In Sanskrit, you Avataring Avatar!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> AVATAR IN ESPERANTO FTMFW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And that works, because if M. Night makes _The Last Airbender_ in Esperanto, William Shatner would have to be in it. He'd HAVE to be Zhao.


Avatar will single handedly make Esperanto the universal language it was meant to be 

Also, Samuel L. Jackson will be Ozai 
David Hayter will be Zuko


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

I've recently started to seriously consider who could play what characters. M. Night's going to go with unknown kids for the Gaang, so obviously he'll put some real names in the adult roles. I just can't shake the notion that Gene Hackman should be Zhao, even with the age difference. Can't you just see Hackman with the Zhaoburns?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Jove said:


> I've recently started to seriously consider who could play what characters. M. Night's going to go with unknown kids for the Gaang, so obviously he'll put some real names in the adult roles. I just can't shake the notion that Gene Hackman should be Zhao, even with the age difference. Can't you just see Hackman with the Zhaoburns?


Mutton chops, yes, Zhao burns....Maybe....

Jet Li might, though, a slim might it is, might show interest in this movie, since Jet Li has announced that he's like to do more movies with a philosophical, and religious message, Buddhism and the state of Tibet being those themes.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Jet Li = Jeong Jeong.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Jet Li = Jeong Jeong.


 Yes. Jeong Jeong, absolutely 
Seriously though, Jeong Jeong is the type of character that Jet Li wants to do now.


----------



## Noah (Jul 22, 2008)

...well that didn't take long.

Dante Brasco as Jet 

EDIT: Let's just assume that Jet Li works as Jeong Jeong. Which of the old masters would Jackie Chan, Sonny Chiba and Chow Yun Fat match up with?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> They all speak english for our benefit
> I'd say they speak an entirely different language altogether, yes, the people in Avatar actually speak pig latin of a martian language!  But they write in classical, literatural and ancient Chinese
> Our frail human ears cannot BEGIN to understand the TRUE language of Avatar, because thusfar, all attempts in doing so has driven people insane, blew heads up, and made people scowl and cry, and go "pfft, enough of this shit" and walk away.
> And yes, this will be in M.Night Shamamapapagrannydingdong's movie



No I'm pretty what you describe will be better than whatever Night comes up with


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Who will Ben Barnes be?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 22, 2008)

Kisu's obviously Piandao.

I think Jason Isaacs should reprise Zhao.

Fedor Emelianenko as Ozai.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Dwayne Johnson is obviously the Boulder 
Though, what about Chinese actors? 
Andy Lau would be great as a good looking villian
Stephen Chow would be nice, he already has a fluent grasp of english, being a Hong Konger afterall.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 22, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Also, I motion that someone makes a Sokkapalm smiley. NAO!



 I tried.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 22, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Also, does anyone else think it's stupid that people are fansubbing the Japanese dub?





Jove said:


> IT'S IN JAPANESE, THEREFO IT'S BETTER!!!





ReikaiDemon said:


> Facepalm indeed  The only people I think that goes through the trouble of watching Avatar fansubs of the Japanese dubs are icky weeboos who think english is icky.


I think you're all looking at this the wrong way.  I would watch it for the same reason I watch dubs of anime I've already seen the subbed versions of, because it's interesting to see a different version and watch for any changes that might have been made between the two.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> I tried.


 



Kira-chan said:


> I think you're all looking at this the wrong way.  I would watch it for the same reason I watch dubs of anime I've already seen the subbed versions of, because it's interesting to see a different version and watch for any changes that might have been made between the two.


 There wouldn't be a problem if it was just to see the series in another language. The issues come up when you have those who say they'll _only_ watch it in Japanese.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> I tried.


It's nice 
Han Dong might make a good Jet, or Zuko, but he's too old, and so is Hu Ge
So, Wang Zi would obviously be a better choice, but he doesn't have much experience as the other two


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

So yeah, Sifu Kisu = Piandao, without question.  I could see Jason Isaacs as Zhao if he bulked up a bit more.  Otherwise Chow Yun Fat might be able to pull it off, honestly.

Bumi is hard to place.  I can't figure out anyone for him.  Same goes for Iroh.  And Pakku.  Maybe.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So yeah, Sifu Kisu = Piandao, without question.  I could see Jason Isaacs as Zhao if he bulked up a bit more.  Otherwise Chow Yun Fat might be able to pull it off, honestly.
> 
> Bumi is hard to place.  I can't figure out anyone for him.  Same goes for Iroh.  And Pakku.  Maybe.


Andy Serkis as Bumi


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 22, 2008)

Sammo Hung Needs to be Iroh


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Sammo Hung Needs to be Iroh


Oho! I see someone knows of Sammo Hung! 

Should be pretty good, he's still going strong, he was pretty good in Fatal Move


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 23, 2008)

You know, if Sammo Hung has kept up with his English since the cancellation of Martial Law then he can totally be Iroh. I'm hoping that at least *some* of the cast are Asian and maybe with a South Asian in the director's seat, that won't be much of a problem. I hope M.Night brushes up on some Miyazaki, classic chop socky Kung Fu B-Movies and Hong Kong action films. Sifu Kisu would be the logical and obvious choice for martial arts choreographer but ultimately it's up to him if he wants to work on these films for a year and a half.
For Aang I'd like to see a lot of Wire Fu, if he's supposed to represent wind/air then he must move like the element that he can manipulate.

Whoa...here I am making demands. Unfortunately Avatar in it's animated form can never make it to the big screen because the story has already been told in that medium so I can only hope that the live action films will be nice summary of the 61 episode series.

Lastly I will, today on the 23 of July, submit to you the first pre-review of *The Last Airbender* directed by M. Night Shyamalan.





The tv show is better.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 23, 2008)

nanananananananana BAT SOKKA!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

> Because, by and large, the American film industry is controlled by stupid people. Dont you mean by and large, the American film industry is controlled by smart people who know that films will only sell if they are simple enough for the general audience, which IS made up of stupid people?


 Wow, these guys hit the nail on head, just felt this was related.



> * The tv show is better.*


Like we didn't know that before?  It's the truth of the universe there




> You know, if Sammo Hung has kept up with his English since the cancellation of Martial Law then he can totally be Iroh. I'm hoping that at least *some* of the cast are Asian and maybe with a South Asian in the director's seat, that won't be much of a problem. I hope M.Night brushes up on some Miyazaki, classic chop socky Kung Fu B-Movies and Hong Kong action films. Sifu Kisu would be the logical and obvious choice for martial arts choreographer but ultimately it's up to him if he wants to work on these films for a year and a half.
> For Aang I'd like to see a lot of Wire Fu, if he's supposed to represent wind/air then he must move like the element that he can manipulate.


I think it would also be nice if Yuen Woo Ping help out Kisu with the action sequences, and some of the direction of the movie



> Let's just assume that Jet Li works as Jeong Jeong. Which of the old masters would Jackie Chan, Sonny Chiba and Chow Yun Fat match up with?


Sonny Chiba would obviously be Piandao, speaking of, I just remembered that there was an actual White Lotus society in ancient China, they helped the first emperor of the Ming dynasty to ascend to power.





Bolt Crank said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joker Azula is dead on 
And Bat Sokka would only exist if Sokka's dad died  Yes, interesting change in middle of the story by M.Night, er, me XD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish I knew actors at all, I could help with the discussion.

Who does psychotic well enough to be Azula? Who does gar well enough to be Ozai?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know why, but Yuen Wah from Kung Fu Hustle seems like he'd be good as Ozai, I don't know maybe Takeshi Kitano .

So who's better on this film being push and advertised like no other, and who's saying its gonna fly by unnoticed?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I enjoyed the ending, but it doesn't end well imo. I didn't have problems with Spirit Bending or w/e the fuck that was, I am also glad Aang did not kill Ozai. 

Only one thing truly bothers me and it is the scene where Zuko asks about his mom. Why. 

It just ruined it for me, really. I know there might be some more content next year (maybe not) but ya. This series could have really done well with an Epilogue episode.

Really, 20 more mins.

I am so disgusted right now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm seeing rumblings and rumors that Zutarians are plotting some sort of rebellion, and are going to try to overtake the Q&A and ask nothing but questions about Zutara.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 23, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm seeing rumblings and rumors that Zutarians are plotting some sort of rebellion, and are going to try to overtake the Q&A and ask nothing but questions about Zutara.



I also heard they're going to try to heckle and boo Mike and Bryan off the stage...


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I also heard they're going to try to heckle and boo Mike and Bryan off the stage...


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 23, 2008)

What a selfish bunch of morons. Not morons because they enjoy the idea of Zutara but planning to embarrass creators of something they were entertained by for 4 years...for free! It's not a surprise when they start writing essays on Kataang happening "".


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike and Bryan better have this statement prepared for the panel:

"Now...before we get into the issue, let us just clarify one thing for all you Zutara fans."
"We really thought about the idea, especially after seeing such a huge following for it. And, in fact, we actually liked the idea."
"However...this is Aang's story, and Aang deserves the girl."
"Besides...Zuko has Mai, it was never even hinted at, you're all retarded, write your own story and get a job you nerds."

When my super galactic Mayan story gets picked up, that's going to be my opening statement at the SDCC panel following the finale.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> What a selfish bunch of morons. Not morons because they enjoy the idea of Zutara but planning to embarrass creators of something they were entertained by for 4 years...for free! It's not a surprise when they start writing essays on Kataang happening "".



Oh my god!! WTF IS THIS ZUTARA SHIT!!

I am so fuckin pissed right now. I just joined Deviantart to curse that bitch out right now.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 23, 2008)

Has aang ever had to face reality?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Has aang ever had to face reality?



How do you mean?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 23, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> How do you mean?



I'm debating with dave-shan, he said aang never matured because he never had to face reality and because he ran away from learning the true meaning of fire bending in FBM, ran away from the thought of that katara may not love him in EIP,tried to run away from finding a firebending teacher in WAT, and tried to run away from the thought of killing ozai.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 23, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> What a selfish bunch of morons. Not morons because they enjoy the idea of Zutara but planning to embarrass creators of something they were entertained by for 4 years...for free! It's not a surprise when they start writing essays on Kataang happening "".



As stated by the creators themselves, Kataang was within the DNA of the series. I just wonder how one could not to have seen the development of Aang and Katara's relationship. It was like being slammed in our faces time and time again. They made it obvious that was the signature pairing of the series. As for that essay it just skews and warps so many things it's not even funny, and just a bunch of nonsense ramblings...I guess I'll take it apart later. I just want to say, if one could see Zutara how could they not see Kataang? What tinted windows would one have to watch the series to that?



The Cheat said:


> I'm debating with dave-shan, he said aang never matured because he never had to face reality and because he ran away from learning the true meaning of fire bending in FBM, ran away from the thought of that katara may not love him in EIP,tried to run away from finding a firebending teacher in WAT, and tried to run away from the thought of killing ozai.



He had to face the reality that he was the Avatar at a younger age than the previous ones and with that, the pressure that comes with it.

He had to face the reality that his people were killed off and he was the last of his kind.

He had to face the reality that the world's fate was on his shoulders.

He had to face the reality that he could possibly end up having to take a life and possibly losing his to save the world.

He had to face the reality that he couldn't live as a carefree person like he wanted to.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I'm debating with dave-shan, he said aang never matured because he never had to face reality and because he ran away from learning the true meaning of fire bending in FBM, ran away from the thought of that katara may not love him in EIP,tried to run away from finding a firebending teacher in WAT, and tried to run away from the thought of killing ozai.



He's a fuckin idiot.

True meaning of Firebending IS what he learned, they said it in the show. 

He DID give up Katara when he mastered the Avatar State. 

He DID find a fuckin teacher, and in that same episode too. 

He didnt HAVE to kill Ozai. It's not like to mature, you have to kill someone.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 23, 2008)

Bottom line people is that Zuko should have ended up with Katara because...they look good?
I argued with someone that if Zuko were short and dumpy then Zutara wouldn't exist. She countered with  Zutara isn't that superficial.
I'm sure that if Aang were closer to 15 and and didn't act like a kid people would see Kataang a little more clearly.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Everyone may hate all these Zutara peeps, but, I feel sorry for them, they can't enjoy the series, it's a sad disease. That's why I'm asking all of you to send me a dollar, and the address of a known Zutara zealot, so I can tape their eyelids open, and force them to watch Zuko/Mai scenes 

Seriously though, it's pointless to worry about this, when there are so much more worse things in the world to worry about, such as China's oppression 
of Tibet and human rights in general, famine all over the world, and the energy crisis. But, what do we know? We just like good cartoons.

Zuko does love Katara, but as the sister he never had, in fact, Zuko found a better family of siblings (and one spiritual great-grandpa...) in the Gaang than Ozai's.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 23, 2008)

I've actually seen a lot of decent zutara fans.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I've actually seen a lot of decent zutara fans.


Yes, but what really cheeses us are Zutara ZEALOTS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Superstarseven_ 





Superstarseven said:


> Bottom line people is that Zuko should have ended up with Katara because...they look good?



Well to my knowledge Zuko and Katara are usually considered the best looking male and female characters in the series respectively.



> I argued with someone that if Zuko were short and dumpy then Zutara wouldn't exist. She countered with  Zutara isn't that superficial.



I think I know how Zutara came about. It was during the water scroll episode I believe. Zuko was taunting Katara with her mother's necklace and that somehow got interpreted as romantic tension...I think it did have a lot to do with physical appearances. I mean, imagine if Zuko was like you said short and dumpy and did the same thing. Most people would probably find it creepy.



> I'm sure that if Aang were closer to 15 and and didn't act like a kid people would see Kataang a little more clearly.



Well, Zuko can and has shown that he can be just as childish if not more so than Aang. Aang is very mature for his age, and maybe for any age in general. Just because he has a normally bright demeanor and is outgoing doesn't equate to him being childish.

I still can't believe people are conspiring to harass Mike and Bryan over this...the things I've read ever since the book was released and the final was aired are just astounding...



About the video games, I heard the first one was pretty bad...and the second one was an improvement but nothing remarkable. They haven't made a game covering the events of Season 3 to my knowledge. What ideas do you have on what the 3rd game should be like (ex: title of game, battle system, characters, game modes, etc.)?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *Spoiler*: _Superstarseven_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just too mature to be 112 
Really, they shouldn't be talking, I'd like to see them start their own successful animation, and see where that goes. I bet it'll be full of Mary Sues, and Gary Stus.And even then, they should just respect Mike and Brian for conceiving well written, well animated, culturally diverse intellectual  property, which goes against all the preconceived notions of the saddening mindset of the Animation Age Ghetto.

I'd really hate to see another licensed Avatar game, unless if it was actually good. But, if it's bad, they all I can say is that they dropped the ball, and are only exploiting huge fans of the series with the name and image of the series.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 23, 2008)

Im sorry to Zutara fans, but are you stupid? Have you even seen a Shonen anime which Avatar was clearly inspired by? The main character gets the main girl if its hinted he likes her. Zuko also had a GF of his own.

I don't what made people think Zutara could even happen. It was so clear that it would never happen, and never should as it would be the most random thing to happen in the series, it would cheapened its value.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't be so pissed about people not liking the finale if they came up with decent reasons, and I'm not talking about the zutara zealots either.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zutara lol.... cant believe people would heckle the creator for stupid paring debates.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 23, 2008)

Zuko and Katara seems more like a brother sister relationship anyway. I suppose you can't please everyone.


----------



## sharinganrose5 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zuko's aready taken by that girl may (?)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> I don't know why, but Yuen Wah from Kung Fu Hustle seems like he'd be good as Ozai, I don't know maybe Takeshi Kitano .
> 
> So who's better on this film being push and advertised like no other, and who's saying its gonna fly by unnoticed?


Yuen Wah XD He was hilarious in Hustle, I'd say he'd make a pretty good Ozai, he certainly can look sinister.

I'd say teach Andy Serkis Hun Gar, and he'd be Bumi


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 23, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I wouldn't be so pissed about people not liking the finale if they came up with decent reasons, and I'm not talking about the zutara zealots either.



Well, I can understand with having people dissatisfied with the finale or some aspects of it. The issue with Ursa for example, that was a major one. There's supposed to be spinoff episodes, so that issue may be resolved in the future. There's some understandable things like the spiritbending which was never mentioned before, what happened to Azula, among other things. Other than that, the most I hear are from Zutara fans fuming that the pairing didn't happen, and because of that, the entire finale was spoiled for them...which is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Jf_kyori_2k4 (Jul 23, 2008)

sharinganrose5 said:


> Zuko's aready taken by that girl may (?)



exactly i kind of understand if they were both single but Zuko has a deep relationship with may even when they were enimies. let it go its jus tv


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, I can understand with having people dissatisfied with the finale or some aspects of it. The issue with Ursa for example, that was a major one. There's supposed to be spinoff episodes, so that issue may be resolved in the future. There's some understandable things like the spiritbending which was never mentioned before, what happened to Azula, among other things. Other than that, the most I hear are from Zutara fans fuming that the pairing didn't happen, and because of that, the entire finale was spoiled for them...which is pretty ridiculous.


I'd say it was mentioned LONG AGO. Ty Lee for example, can temporarily manipulate the flow of chi with strikes to meridians with her death touches. Aang used a juiced up version of it.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 23, 2008)

Jf_kyori_2k4 said:


> Zutara lol.... cant believe people would heckle the creator for stupid paring debates.




lol
I was a Zutarian. But I still enjoyed the finale very much. It doesn't matter which ship won, it was all about the AVATARNESS


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2008)

lol Zutara


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yuen Wah XD He was hilarious in Hustle, I'd say he'd make a pretty good Ozai, he certainly can look sinister.
> 
> I'd say teach Andy Serkis Hun Gar, and he'd be Bumi



Yuen Wah was a pretty good villain in Sam Hui's Swordsman (Xiao Ao Jiang Hu) but he's been playing mostly good guy roles lately. And I don't think he speaks English that well either. 

Finally saw the ending (yes I'm behind), and it was great. I'm a sucker for happy endings and everything came out OK. And they definitely left room for the spin-off which should be Zuko going off to search for his mom. Zuko is probably the most popular character in the show if I remember correctly. Azula losing it was my favorite part, right next to Aang going avatar. I'm surprised that Katara was able to hold Azula so easily considering how Azula is charged up by the comet. 

Anyway, its nice to be at a place that enjoys the series. If this was Naruto and we were in the Library we would be getting bullshit like "Aang learning spirit bending and going avatar is plot no jutsu!!!" or "Azula fight was gay because Katara ended the fight!"


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> lol Zutara


lol, Zutara fans who think they're better than Mike and Brian


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 23, 2008)

> Anyway, its nice to be at a place that enjoys the series. If this was Naruto and we were in the Library we would be getting bullshit like "Aang learning spirit bending and going avatar is plot no jutsu!!!" or "Azula fight was gay because Katara ended the fight!"



Well, Naruto's writing has been kinda...subpar...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Yuen Wah was a pretty good villain in Sam Hui's Swordsman (Xiao Ao Jiang Hu) but he's been playing mostly good guy roles lately. And I don't think he speaks English that well either.
> 
> Finally saw the ending (yes I'm behind), and it was great. I'm a sucker for happy endings and everything came out OK. And they definitely left room for the spin-off which should be Zuko going off to search for his mom. Zuko is probably the most popular character in the show if I remember correctly. Azula losing it was my favorite part, right next to Aang going avatar. I'm surprised that Katara was able to hold Azula so easily considering how Azula is charged up by the comet.
> 
> Anyway, its nice to be at a place that enjoys the series. If this was Naruto and we were in the Library we would be getting bullshit like "Aang learning spirit bending and going avatar is plot no jutsu!!!" or "Azula fight was gay because Katara ended the fight!"


Hey Cheng!  They can always fix that with good dubbing XD 

Azula was weakening long before the comet, she hasn't slept at all, thus, baggy eyes, plus the way she was fighting was wasteful after her lightning bolts. So, Azula pretty much run down her chi, and concentration a lot. Plus I doubt she ate very much, prior to the comet, because her paranoia prevented her from eating to keep her chi up, for fear of being poisoned.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 23, 2008)

They certainly do have another licensed Avatar video game.



This will of course follow the events of the third book.
The DS version of the game will instead have super-deformed character designs.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, Naruto's writing has been kinda...subpar...



I don't know, Hachibi freestyling on Taka while he slaps them around is pretty awesome. 


I'm not ready to use AVATAR to describe Naruto, Bleach, etc. It's too soon.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> They certainly do have another licensed Avatar video game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least the cover looks nice  Though, might be the only good thing going for it...That, and if someone finds a security hole to hack through it like Zelda...

They should've waited for motion plus


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's a trailer and some gameplay for *Into The Inferno*
American Flag Stock


*Spoiler*: __ 



Here's the box cover art for the DS version


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Azula was weakening long before the comet, she hasn't slept at all, thus, baggy eyes, plus the way she was fighting was wasteful after her lightning bolts. So, Azula pretty much run down her chi, and concentration a lot. Plus I doubt she ate very much, prior to the comet, because her paranoia prevented her from eating to keep her chi up, for fear of being poisoned.



On the subject of that, I've seen people say they were disappointed that Zuko fought a weakened and strained Azula who was in the midst of a breakdown. I guess they wanted an equal fight, but who had the psychological advantage every other single time they fought? And not just an small advantage; it was a resounding, massive difference. It was nice to see Zuko as the confident, casually able fighter.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Jove said:


> On the subject of that, I've seen people say they were disappointed that Zuko fought a weakened and strained Azula who was in the midst of a breakdown. I guess they wanted an equal fight, but who had the psychological advantage every other single time they fought? And not just an small advantage; it was a resounding, massive difference. It was nice to see Zuko as the confident, casually able fighter.


Plus, counting the fact that he has only ever beaten Azula once before the last Agni Kai.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Jul 23, 2008)

^I agree. That was my favorite battle and it was nice to see Zuko at an advantage for a change. It shows that ultimately, Zuko is the right one and has thus found inner peace and stability in his ways, and that Azula was always walking on thin ice with the way she was going.


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm not ready to use AVATAR to describe Naruto, Bleach, etc. It's too soon.



Or is it because they're just....not?

Anyway, in response to video game discussion:

I nominate a fighting game based with an engine similar to the DBZ Tenkaichi/Burst Limit games, or the PS3 Naruto game. Koh or past avatars could be the super secret SNK-style final boss.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Plus, counting the fact that he has only ever beaten Azula once before the last Agni Kai.



And they had done an excellent job in the previous episodes showing Zuko's growing strength since Firebending Masters. The fight on the gondola in Boiling Rock, the fight on the airships in Southern Raiders where he basically went straight through Azula's fireblasts... he was fighting her evenly, at worst, when she was still sane.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> Or is it because they're just....not?
> 
> Anyway, in response to video game discussion:
> 
> I nominate a fighting game based with an engine similar to the DBZ Tenkaichi/Burst Limit games, or the PS3 Naruto game. Koh or past avatars could be the super secret SNK-style final boss.


Or maybe an AVATAR Avatar MMORPG?


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 23, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, Naruto's writing has been kinda...subpar...



Although I agree Naruto's writing isn't as good as Avatar's its nowhere as bad as people in the Library make it out to be. Its more because people analyze it to the last detail and complain incessantly about the smallest damn things. You would get threads that say things like "Zuko logically couldn't have blocked the lightning because lightning is so fast that he would have no time to react!" or something like that. Things like Aang learning spirit bending with a touch from a giant lion-turtle or able to go Avatar from bumping into a rock are obvious deux ex machinas, but most Avatar fans just let it slide because it works into the story. But god forbid if Kishi pulls anything like that without the Library lynching him. 



ReikaiDemon said:


> Hey Cheng!  They can always fix that with good dubbing XD
> 
> Azula was weakening long before the comet, she hasn't slept at all, thus, baggy eyes, plus the way she was fighting was wasteful after her lightning bolts. So, Azula pretty much run down her chi, and concentration a lot. Plus I doubt she ate very much, prior to the comet, because her paranoia prevented her from eating to keep her chi up, for fear of being poisoned.



Hey Reikai 
Ughg dubbing for Chinese never works for me.  I think its because since I understand Chinese I always compare the dubbing to the actual original dialogue in my head and it distracts me. 

Azula did eat, since you see her eat some cherries. But her paranoia was definitely getting the best of her. Seeing and hearing people who are not there is not a good sign. And she was pretty much going berserk at Zuko as opposed to mindfucking him as she usually did. She was physically quite capable, but her psychological edge was gone. That said though, how was she able to bend lightning? Shouldn't it have blown up in her face because of her inner turmoil or something?

I wonder if she'll appear in the Zuko spin-off though. I'd like to see more crazy Azula.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Although I agree Naruto's writing isn't as good as Avatar's its nowhere as bad as people in the Library make it out to be. Its more because people analyze it to the last detail and complain incessantly about the smallest damn things. You would get threads that say things like "Zuko logically couldn't have blocked the lightning because lightning is so fast that he would have no time to react!" or something like that. Things like Aang learning spirit bending with a touch from a giant lion-turtle or able to go Avatar from bumping into a rock are obvious deux ex machinas, but most Avatar fans just let it slide because it works into the story. But god forbid if Kishi pulls anything like that without the Library lynching him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that happens, I could see Azula being a focus. Having her hallucinate and see Ursa in the mirror signaled to me that that Azula might be able to be partially saved if Zuko finds Ursa. She'll always be somewhat mentally disturbed, but reconciling with Ursa would probably allow her to find and maintain some kind of normalcy.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Although I agree Naruto's writing isn't as good as Avatar's its nowhere as bad as people in the Library make it out to be. Its more because people analyze it to the last detail and complain incessantly about the smallest damn things. You would get threads that say things like "Zuko logically couldn't have blocked the lightning because lightning is so fast that he would have no time to react!" or something like that. Things like Aang learning spirit bending with a touch from a giant lion-turtle or able to go Avatar from bumping into a rock are obvious deux ex machinas, but most Avatar fans just let it slide because it works into the story. But god forbid if Kishi pulls anything like that without the Library lynching him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too

Yeah, Azula did eat, but she didn't eat much, cherries a meal does not make.

I think that maybe, she was so extremely insane, that her insanity powered her lightning. Though, luckily for Zuko, being so offset, weakened Azula's lightning power enough so that he'd survive the bolt.

I'm betting Azula is like Hannibal Lecter now, all strapped up into a dolly with a face mask. Hmm, I bet those family dinners are really awkward like that.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 23, 2008)

Another thing I really liked besides Zuko's reuinion, was just that entire fight scene with him and Azula. It wasn't really spectacular or anything, but there was just something about him and his sister having that final throwdown, and him actually matching her move for move (The excuse about Azula being off her game hurt it a little, but not entirely, because for him to match his sister if she's off half a step, means he had to gain about three steps himself.) 

The self sacrifice finish was the perfect way to end it, after he clearly had her beat. 

Sort of a Rocky moment, that scene, where he had Apollo Creed beat, yet didn't beat him, yet the scene came off stronger for it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Plus, counting the fact that he has only ever beaten Azula once before the last Agni Kai.



When did Zuko ever beat Azula before the last Agni Kai? The only thing I can think of that came close was when they were matching blows during the Boiling Rock.


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 23, 2008)

> When did Zuko ever beat Azula before the last Agni Kai? The only thing I can think of that came close was when they were matching blows during the Boiling Rock.


On the airships at the start of Southern Raiders.  No matter how you slice it, he got the better of her there.  Even if he he'd have died were Appa not there.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

squirrelnacht said:


> On the airships at the start of Southern Raiders.  No matter how you slice it, he got the better of her there.  Even if he he'd have died were Appa not there.


lol, slice


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Or maybe an AVATAR Avatar MMORPG?



If it had a good engine, I might actually pay for it! Earthbending class for me!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> If it had a good engine, I might actually pay for it! Earthbending class for me!


You don't really need a good engine to play an MMO, just look at WoW


----------



## Noah (Jul 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You don't really need a good engine to play an MMO, just look at WoW



I already did. And CoH.
...still waiting on that good engine to keep my money more than 2 months. 

I still nominate a 2.5d fighter with online capabilities for worldwide bending battles!


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 23, 2008)

Seeing Azula go from this to [DLMURL="http://destikim.deviantart.com/art/Devil-s-Tears-92575362"]this[/DLMURL] was almost too painful to watch.





So... think about some of the storylines and specials that could be done to resolve them, as well as a few obvious things that aren't necessary but could be used to continue with some of the same characters: 

Zuko's Story: This would, natch, be him finding his mother. LIkely Minor Characters: Mai, Azula, Ursa, Oozai. Mai might actually be upgradable to full major character for this. Also, depending on where Ursa is, and just to finish out a theme, I'd make the Major character Zuko, Mai and Toph. Because, hey, she's right. Everyone else *did* get to go on a life changing journey with Zuko. It also could lead into... 

Toph's story. Probably her return home, her reuniting with her parents. Unlikely have have many returning characters outside her parents and possibly The Boulder. 

Iroh's story. LIkely done entirely in the past. Set after Lu Ten's death and exactly what happened when he went to the spirit world. Likely to involve Koh. Might involve the previous water tribe Avatar, given his story. 

Ty Lee's story: Women in Prison after hours special staring her and Kiyoshi warriors. Joke! Joke!  But, actually, her adapting to like in the Earth Kingdom might be worth an episode. Would also allow the continuation of Suki and Sokka in the background. 

Between these and a few more, it might be possible to get another half season to season out of the series in half hour to two hour specials.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Me too
> 
> Yeah, Azula did eat, but she didn't eat much, cherries a meal does not make.
> *
> I think that maybe, she was so extremely insane, that her insanity powered her lightning. Though, luckily for Zuko, being so offset, weakened Azula's lightning power enough so that he'd survive the bolt.*



This makes sense actually.



> I'm betting Azula is like Hannibal Lecter now, all strapped up into a dolly with a face mask. Hmm, I bet those family dinners are really awkward like that.



I bet they'll be a scene in the Zuko spin off where Azula pulls a Lector escape. She'll bite/burn the guards faces off, and escape while the whole Fire Nation prison guard runs in circles to catch her.



Bolt Crank said:


> Seeing Azula go from this to [DLMURL="http://destikim.deviantart.com/art/Devil-s-Tears-92575362"]this[/DLMURL] was almost too painful to watch.



But strangely satisfying.



> So... think about some of the storylines and specials that could be done to resolve them, as well as a few obvious things that aren't necessary but could be used to continue with some of the same characters:
> 
> Zuko's Story: This would, natch, be him finding his mother. LIkely Minor Characters: Mai, Azula, Ursa, Oozai. Mai might actually be upgradable to full major character for this. Also, depending on where Ursa is, and just to finish out a theme, I'd make the Major character Zuko, Mai and Toph. Because, hey, she's right. Everyone else *did* get to go on a life changing journey with Zuko. It also could lead into...
> 
> ...



Zuko would definitely be the main character. I like the idea of Mai and Toph tagging along. Maybe Ty Lee too. I think Iroh might play a bigger role than simply being in the past. He might actually bring Zuko in to the White Lotus . Either that, or he'll be caretaker of the throne while Zuko's off adventuring.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> This makes sense actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That escape would be so fucking AVATAR 

And if that happens, Toph would finally get a proper field trip from Zuko


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2008)

Zuko never even beat Azula fairly. Before fighting, Katara said that he shouldnt try to take her, but Zuko says she's off, and NOW he can take her. If she wasnt as crazy as she was at the time, she wouldve owned him. Along with the fact that it was 2 on 1.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually, I'd argue that if Azula wasn't losing it, she wouldn't have bothered with accepting Zuko's challenge.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 24, 2008)

Kyuubi6534 said:


> Zuko never even beat Azula fairly. Before fighting, Katara said that he shouldnt try to take her, but Zuko says she's off, and NOW he can take her. If she wasnt as crazy as she was at the time, she wouldve owned him. Along with the fact that it was 2 on 1.



Actually Zuko fought her one on one evenly (and was gaining the upper hand) until she fought dirty and tried to zap Katara. After that it was still one on one, only Azula faced Katara alone while Zuko was KOed. Its not like Zuko and Katara ganged up on her (although that was Katara initially suggested).

Anyway, the new series should give a little more info on the White Lotus. Its past, its traditions, how you get in. So far the only thing they've shown is that its filled with uber strong old guys. 

It would be awesome if Azula started stalking Zuko after she breaks out. Just like that Silence of the Lambs sequel.


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 24, 2008)

> Toph's story. Probably her return home, her reuniting with her parents. Unlikely have have many returning characters outside her parents and possibly The Boulder.


Xin Fu and Master Yu will be there.  And will be trapped in a metal box by the end of the special.

On an unrelated note, who thinks The Boulder would be awesome in a courtroom comedy?


The biggest problems I can see with an MMO are balancing the classes; benders should be fine, but what about those of us who want to play some badass normal with a space sword.

And the other would be dealing with all the people who want to be avatars.



> Seeing Azula go from this to this was almost too painful to watch.


The keyword being almost.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 24, 2008)

Why is there any question about Mai 'tagging along'? Zuko & Mai are kinda /inseparable/ now, guys, just like Aang & Katara. If not /more/. 

And if they're not already engaged, then I demands that this one-shot have a marriage proposal scene.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Actually, I'd argue that if Azula wasn't losing it, she wouldn't have bothered with accepting Zuko's challenge.



Or challenging him, I think you mean. But I think even a sane Azula would have understood that there was nothing else they could have done but fought there.




Kyuubi6534 said:


> Zuko never even beat Azula fairly. Before fighting, Katara said that he shouldnt try to take her, but Zuko says she's off, and NOW he can take her. If she wasnt as crazy as she was at the time, she wouldve owned him. Along with the fact that it was 2 on 1.




And as I said, all the times Azula bested Zuko, she had a resounding psychological advantage. An advantage that she exploited. But in the end she crumbled, and Zuko had gained the clarity to defeat her. There was nothing unfair about it.

And before she became Crazula, he fought her evenly on the gondola in TBR and went right through her attacks as if they were nothing in TSR.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone else find it remotely odd that the local Zutara fans  have not entered the theard with their rants.Perhaps they are more sensible or they are planning an invasion during SDCC a la day of black sun.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Or challenging him, I think you mean. But I think even a sane Azula would have understood that there was nothing else they could have done but fought there.


 How'd I mix that up?  But, I still don't see sane Azula making everything ride on one Agni Kai, and of course wouldn't have banished everyone else.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

masterriku said:


> Anyone else find it remotely odd that the local Zutara fans  have not entered the theard with their rants.Perhaps they are more sensible or they are planning an invasion during SDCC a la day of black sun.



You know, this Friday's panel is going to be the last chance for a long while to get information... they had better not ruin this. 

They also know that such behavior will not be tolerated here. I'll flame them all out myself if I have to.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get the Avatar song that played when Aang threw that Fire Nation dance party? They played it again when Zuko, Katara, Toph, and Sokka went to that Bar to find that bounty hunter girl to look for Aang.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> Actually Zuko fought her one on one evenly (and was gaining the upper hand) until she fought dirty and tried to zap Katara. After that it was still one on one, only Azula faced Katara alone while Zuko was KOed. Its not like Zuko and Katara ganged up on her (although that was Katara initially suggested).
> 
> Anyway, the new series should give a little more info on the White Lotus. Its past, its traditions, how you get in. So far the only thing they've shown is that its filled with uber strong old guys.
> 
> It would be awesome if Azula started stalking Zuko after she breaks out. Just like that Silence of the Lambs sequel.


Zuko screaming like a girl XD
Anyways, the White Lotus did exist in history, they were made up of people from many religions, and led the first Ming emperor, Zhu Yuanzhang to power. Zhu led an army in the name of the Lotus, but he forbid his army to pillage. IF the White Lotus was expanded upon in Avatar, it might resemble history of the real White Lotus. Either from major events of the 14th century, or the 18th century.



squirrelnacht said:


> Xin Fu and Master Yu will be there.  And will be trapped in a metal box by the end of the special.
> 
> On an unrelated note, who thinks The Boulder would be awesome in a courtroom comedy?
> 
> ...


lmao, talking skeletons

Lmao, the Boulder in the courtroom reminds me of the Phoenix Wright games 

I think that'd be simple to solve, either make only the NPC avatars, or make the avatar powers really difficult to get, like at a high level, or do lots of quests, or simply don't have any option of having avatar powers available. Or have each bending class avatars, but make them choose a base class, like, if you chose Earthbending, earthbending will take much less chi than bending other elements, and is much stronger. Or course, there would be a normal class of swordsmen, tribesmen, and etc. 

Plus, we've all seen how well normals handle benders, just look at Jet, June, Ty Lee, and Mai.

Plus we'll throw in some neutral chi powers too.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm now debating with this guy who claims the finale in terms of plot was bad and that aang still treated katara like a possession in season three.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Why is there any question about Mai 'tagging along'? Zuko & Mai are kinda /inseparable/ now, guys, just like Aang & Katara. If not /more/.
> 
> And if they're not already engaged, then I demands that this one-shot have a marriage proposal scene.


Or a wedding


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I'm now debating with this guy who claims the finale in terms of plot was bad and that aang still treated katara like a possession in season three.



Ugh... you realize that since this is the last episode, this will carry on _forever_? When did Aang EVER treat Katara like a possession?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ugh... you realize that since this is the last episode, this will carry on _forever_? When did Aang EVER treat Katara like a possession?


I dunno, maybe it was in episode 567, where Aang bitch slapped Katara the da bak of his GOD KILLING HAND, and told her to make him a damn sandwich  Then she blew him away with a snub nose revolver, and peed on him.....Oh waiiiiit, what show am I watching?


----------



## plox (Jul 24, 2008)

your not wrong your watching avatar the last shit bender


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

plox said:


> your not wrong your watching avatar the last shit bender


Oh yeah, I gotta remind myself to stop traveling into the future so much, I can't tell which period is my native time line anymore  
Boy, things got really sad when the first live action Avatar movie flopped, which made Viacom turn Avatar over to MTV's crack team of flash animators... 
Sokka....He just sat back and scratched his BAWLS...
He just didn't care anymore once he lost his space sword....

Also, it's called "Avatar:Aang's Everlasting Bender"


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Awesome.
> 
> That makes it more logical then the story idea I came up with within the avatar-verse (bored musings) where Aang dies saving the world from an asteroid at the age of 90 or so, then assassins who are of Azula's descendents kill the new Water Avatar when he's like 5 while in Avatar state. This severs the bond between the spirit and the living world effectively ending bending.
> 
> ...


So expanding on that universe:

In the years following the end of bending, 'The Great Schism', named for the break between the spirit world and the real world, Zuko was killed in the anarchy that consumed the Fire Nation. Long had the power of the fire lord been seen as coming from fire itself and the fire lord seen as the most powerful bender. But with no more fire bending, Zuko had no ability to enforce his authority and rival generals were making plays for power. He was ultimately assassinated at the age of 95. His son tried to unite the empire but it ultimately failed and he was driven in exile. By the present there are two fire nations, One of the largest island, still loyal to the fire lord and run by a stand in leader and a conglomeration of the remaining islands who are under a military dictatorship.

King Bumi, before his death had effectively rebuilt the Earth Kingdom and for years it prospered under the wise rule of the two kings and slowly a constitutional monarchy developed (or at least the equivalent)  (Bumi's dying words were 'Snort A HAHA Let the people rule. No wait. Badgermoles.') Bumi died at the ripe old age of 180 of natural causes.

However with the end of Earth Bending, the Senate tried to consolidate its power to prevent the anarchy it heard happening in the Fire Nation. Its armies were sent to crush dissent in the villages and bring the nation under centralized rule creating a great divide between the backwards villages who still resent the Earth Government and the cities. A few of the Fire Nation generals sought to invade during the resulting turmoil of the Great Schism but the raids were beaten back. This however was not forgotten and many border wars have been fought between the two with little gain from either.

Sokka became chief of the Southern Water tribe. His personality was surprisingly serious and the people prospered. He died in his sleep at 75.

His son gained great renown as a water bender before the ending of bending.

In the years following though, contact between the two tribes broke off due to the difficulty of reaching each other without bending (technological backwardness) and the War of the Two Fire Nations.

The Air Nomads were rebuilt under Aang, largely consisting of the people who occupied that Air Temple but many embraced Aang's teachings and the way of the Air Nomads. Within a few generations they were flourishing however only a few dozen air benders existed, mostly Aang's descendants.

After the death of the avatar, they chose to isiolate themselves as much as possible to prevent a catastrophe of the previous genocide from ever reoccurring. However they did happen to create for themselves a powerful air force 

Now as for the main characters...

Names, no idea, but I'll tell you who they are.

Main Character, New Avatar - No relation to anyone but knew Toph as an old friend of his family.

Main Character's girlfriend - Heir to the throne of the fire nation, Zuko's great-great grand daughter. Secretly trusted to Toph's care.


I'll work out the rest of them later but I'm pretty tired now


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 24, 2008)

> Lmao, the Boulder in the courtroom reminds me of the Phoenix Wright games


That was pretty much my line of thought.
"The Boulder has an objection to that line of questioning."



> Plus, we've all seen how well normals handle benders, just look at Jet, June, Ty Lee, and Mai.


Good point, I've just been finishing off a couple old KOTOR files and wondering why do I have people with blasters when I can just run around with a bunch of crazy Jedi.  I don't like when something like that happens.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> You know, this Friday's panel is going to be the last chance for a long while to get information... they had better not ruin this.
> 
> They also know that such behavior will not be tolerated here. I'll flame them all out myself if I have to.



I'd help you. And if the panel gets ruined, heads will roll. 

Zero's bringing quite some epic to his idea. AVATAR work. 

And courtroom Boulder would rock out loud.


----------



## Noah (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ugh... you realize that since this is the last episode, this will carry on _forever_? When did Aang EVER treat Katara like a possession?



Never! And that should be the argument for why it's not good! Waterbend me up some dinner, woman!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2008)

Apollo_alice said:


> Wow, I went out to dinner and there are 4 new pages?
> 
> Aaaaanyways, for the person who asked for the Maiko kiss gif:
> 
> ...


awesome thanks man


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2008)

Teacher lasts 20 hours on carnival ride, wins $1K

Any publicity is good publicity right?



> BLOOMINGTON, Minn. (AP) — A Minnesota high school teacher has lasted 20 hours on a carnival ride to win the Ride the Tide Challenge at the Mall of America.
> 
> Jim Salava, 40, of Oakdale, was declared the winner at the Nickelodeon Universe theme park when his final opponent stepped down at 2:35 a.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Teacher lasts 20 hours on carnival ride, wins $1K
> 
> Any publicity is good publicity right?


 20 hours on an easy ride like that? I should've been there


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2008)

OKAY.


=


THERE IS NO OTHER CHOICE.

DO NOT FUCK THIS UP, M. NIGHT.  I WILL BE COMING FOR YOU.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> OKAY.
> 
> 
> =
> ...


That's what I said pages ago XD Page 462 to be exact 


ReikaiDemon said:


> Dwayne Johnson is obviously the Boulder


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

You forget that Dwayne Johnson magically lost a lot of that rock-solid muscle mass somehow for some reason.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> You forget that Dwayne Johnson magically lost a lot of that rock-solid muscle mass somehow for some reason.


No reason why he couldn't buff up again


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> You forget that Dwayne Johnson magically lost a lot of that rock-solid muscle mass somehow for some reason.


Theres always CGI.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2008)

Well Toph's introduction into the series is pivotal so I have no doubt that we'll get to see the Earthbending tournament in the second film. The Rock seems the logical choice in casting The Boulder...c'mon the entire character is pretty much based on him.
Let me take this moment also to give credit to a person who had as much influence in shaping the world of Avatar and the show as the creators did. Aaron Ehasz, the unsung hero of Avatar:The Last Airbender. One obvious advantage of being a silent partner is that he can steer clear of the Zutarian's wrath.
I'm going to also post up this video from my Youtube account
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOFt5Jr0pZw[/YOUTUBE]
Lest we forget how hard everyone worked on the show.
Amazing to think that people thought this series was just an opportunity to cash in on some Anime craze that never happened.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Well Toph's introduction into the series is pivotal so I have no doubt that we'll get to see the Earthbending tournament in the second film. The Rock seems the logical choice in casting The Boulder...c'mon the entire character is pretty much based on him.
> Let me take this moment also to give credit to a person who had as much influence in shaping the world of Avatar and the show as the creators did. Aaron Ehasz, the unsung hero of Avatar:The Last Airbender. One obvious advantage of being a silent partner is that he can steer clear of the Zutarian's wrath.
> I'm going to also post up this video from my Youtube account


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 24, 2008)

^ After seeing all that hard work, I kind of feel like an ungrateful bastard...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> ^ After seeing all that hard work, I kind of feel like an ungrateful bastard...


Buy the DVDs then  Your money goes to them through the DVDs. Personally, I'm waiting for the box set.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 24, 2008)

I already have some of them. It's just that I don't I really considered just how much effort the entire staff has done.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> I already have some of them. It's just that I don't I really considered just how much effort the entire staff has done.


Well, they love the art, otherwise, none of them would put themselves through the arduous process of traditional animation.

By proxy, they love us too  Even if the crazy Zutarians hate them for the finale.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, there's no way I can feel ungrateful. Not after all the cash I've spent. I just dropped another $50 on merch. Oy.

But I'd add to SS7's purpose, and say that there's so many members of the crew that deserve mention slightly below Mike and Bryan. And the Track Team and Sifu Kisu.

--- Eric Coleman, the  Nick executive that basically made the show happen, and made it happen in an artistically free manner. He was the one that allowed them to tell the story in the way it was meant to be told.
--- Tim Hedrick, who wrote many of the best episodes, such as "City of Walls and Secrets," and "Sokka's Master."
--- Giancarlo Volpe, a director from the very beginning.
--- Storyboard artists like Justin Ridge, Michael Change, Johane Matte, Kenji Ono, etc.
--- Voice Director Andrea Romano
--- Siu-Leung Lee, who was responsible for all the calligraphy.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> yeah, there's no way I can feel ungrateful. Not after all the cash I've spent. I just dropped another $50 on merch. Oy.
> 
> But I'd add to SS7's purpose, and say that there's so many members of the crew that deserve mention slightly below Mike and Bryan. And the Track Team and Sifu Kisu.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it surprised me that a Nick exec would let them take that much artistic liberty with the series. Especially with such a mature subject matter of war, death, life, and personal duty.
I'm surprised any of this happened on Nick, but, I'm glad it did, because Nick has been in a nosedive since EVER.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yeah, it surprised me that a Nick exec would let them take that much artistic liberty with the series. Especially with such a mature subject matter of war, death, life, and personal duty.
> I'm surprised any of this happened on Nick, but, I'm glad it did, because Nick has been in a nosedive since EVER.



Yeah, and that executive is now at Disney. 

Without Coleman there, I'm not sure what a new series would entail... _Avatar_ doesn't have a lot of clout at Nick, thanks to Nick.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Yeah, and that executive is now at Disney.
> 
> Without Coleman there, I'm not sure what a new series would entail... _Avatar_ doesn't have a lot of clout at Nick, thanks to Nick.


No good can come of this.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Yeah, and that executive is now at Disney.
> 
> Without Coleman there, I'm not sure what a new series would entail... _Avatar_ doesn't have a lot of clout at Nick, thanks to Nick.


It really shows <.< With crap like iCarly, H2O(For some reason, an English teen opera about mermaids, localized here) and which ever show Brittany Speare's sister is in...<.< Just vapid, shallow melodrama now.
Aaand, Spongebob, and Oddparents will always be regarded better than Avatar by Nick, because they can't air Avatar's eps out of sequence without making sense. They probably will though, and air some eps over and over and over....
Ugh, Disney? Man, they're one of the most evil corporations on the face of the planet...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Hot off the presses, the always awesome tvshowsondvd.com just released info on the extras for the Complete Book 3 Collection. This is the back cover:





This is great news. I knew that the commentaries for Volume 4 was only on Southern Raiders and Ember Island Players, so I figured they had something planned for the finale.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's another example that Mike and Bryan weren't F'ing around. They say that they were taking a break in the video I linked to but actually Bryan was also at work location scouting in Iceland and taking pictures of the landscape of course for the background art work. You can take a look at yourself on his personal webpage 
click on albums and look for Iceland - July 2006
You'll see that in photo number 46, this was used as the reference for the water filled crater that the Gaang was bathing in during *The Beach *episode.

Also I think Dave Lambert is mistaken about this upcoming Comiccon Avatar panel being the one recorded for the DVD. $88 bucks on it being the panel from last year's SDCC right before the third season premiere.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Here's another example that Mike and Bryan weren't F'ing around. They say that they were taking a break in the video I linked to but actually Bryan was also at work location scouting in Iceland and taking pictures of the landscape of course for the background art work. You can take a look at yourself on his personal webpage
> click on albums and look for Iceland - July 2006
> You'll see that in photo number 46, this was used as the reference for the water filled crater that the Gaang was bathing in during *The Beach *episode.
> 
> Also I think Dave Lambert is mistaken about this upcoming Comiccon Avatar panel being the one recorded for the DVD. $88 bucks on it being the panel from last year's SDCC right before the third season premiere.



Yeah, I noticed that as well. It's last year's; that one was called Into the Inferno, and we basically got confirmation from Nick that they were releasing their footage of it when they told Kevin Coppa not to upload his footage.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2008)

So I'm just hopping on real quick (I'll backread a bit later) but so, the SDCC panel is tomorrow, yeah?  Is anyone going?  Are we getting coverage?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So I'm just hopping on real quick (I'll backread a bit later) but so, the SDCC panel is tomorrow, yeah?  Is anyone going?  Are we getting coverage?



I'm certainly not going, but I want to more than you could imagine. Cross-country trip would be unfeasible, though. 

As for coverage, I'm not sure. I know that there will be people reporting on it, and youtube videos will certainly be up tomorrow by midnight, but I don't know if anyone's going to attempt to stream it.

BUT, in the process of looking, I found these threads:

The space-time Ninjutsu doesn't need the Sharingan.

The space-time Ninjutsu doesn't need the Sharingan.

Apparently, someone met Aaron Ehasz in Philadelphia a couple days ago, and he started posting at this forum this afternoon in response. Now, you have to be as skeptical as you can about this, but if this stuff is true, it's interesting information about unresolved issues and future Avatar workings.


----------



## Noah (Jul 24, 2008)

Ergh. I'd rather there not be a season four. With an ending like Avatar had, an extra season would just diminish any real punch it had. My favorite endings are always the ones like this: the ending where everything is settled, but just a small hint of the future is shown to the audience. I feel that full epilogues always manage to ruin a great story.

Unless, of course, season four refers to a whole new story and characters. Maybe with Aang's spirit visiting a new avatar and unexplained parts of the story fitting in with what is currently going on.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ergh. I'd rather there not be a season four. With an ending like Avatar had, an extra season would just diminish any real punch it had. My favorite endings are always the ones like this: the ending where everything is settled, but just a small hint of the future is shown to the audience. I feel that full epilogues always manage to ruin a great story.
> 
> Unless, of course, season four refers to a whole new story and characters. Maybe with Aang's spirit visiting a new avatar and unexplained parts of the story fitting in with what is currently going on.



I think it would be cool to see Aang in spirit form assisting a future Avatar, simply to see what is Aang's true Avatar spirit form. Kyoshi was in her 20's-30's, Kuruk and Yangchen around middle age, and Roku around his death.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 24, 2008)

Iroh is staying out of the Fire Nation capital for the moment because his very presence /undermines/ the legitimacy of Zuko's rule. 

Remember that Iroh is a rival claimant for the throne -- indeed, depending on who you ask, he's the /legitimate/ claimant to the throne and Ozai was a usurper, and Zuko thus the heir of a usurper. Of course, Iroh doesn't /want/ the throne, and fully backs Zuko's claim to it -- however, his mere /existence/ in the Fire Nation capital would still raise doubts in an already doubt-filled time. Ambitious and greedy men tend to believe that all others are greedy and ambitious. Even though we (and Zuko) know that Iroh has absolutely no intention of undermining Zuko's rule, just living anywhere within a thousand miles of it would make many of those intrigueing noblemen and scheming generals that the new Fire Lord's got to deal with get all sorts of funny ideas -- whether out of fear that Iroh would take the throne and then proceed to smack them like bitches, or whether out of the mistaken belief that they could get in on whatever scheme the ol' Dragon of the West is "obviously" hatching. 

Also, as the enormously more experienced and legendary figure that he is, many /decent/ Fire Nation politicos might lobby for Iroh to be Fire Lord instead of Zuko, precisely /because/ he'd do a damn good job. Granted, we know that Zuko also is set up to do a very good job, but again, we're the audience. The people living inside the show, they don't get the birds'-eye POV we do. They can see only their own little corner of the world, and their own doubts and fears. 

And so, Iroh being in Fire Lord Zuko's court means that despite all the (undoubtedly immense) aid he could give Zuko, he'd also be giving Zuko two whole new sets of problems -- both from the good side, and the bad side. 

There is a reason that, historically, the biggest favor you can do someone if you're a rival claimant for their crown is to /stay the hell away from their kingdom/. 

Also, who says Iroh's just going to be making tea? Oh, sure, that's what he says he'll be doing -- but hey, Iroh's only spent virtually the entire show pretending to be a harmless old man while in fact being, y'know, Iroh. And let's not forget, Iroh is the grand master of the Order of the White Lotus... and you really think /they/ won't have a lot of work to be doing re: restoring balance & harmony to the world? And that Iroh won't be in the thick of it? And that the Jasmine Dragon tea shop won't actually be, under its humble appearance, the headquarters of one of the most formidable secret societies in the world? 





Now, Minister Piandao... sure, he's no Firebender, but the man's /sharp/.  

(edit) Actually, now that I think about it, its really a good idea. Piandao's /very/ well-educated (witness the lessons he hands out at his swordsmanship academy), has his own renown in the Fire Nation as its greatest swordsmaster and sensei, is himself a good 'wise old mentor' figure, has at least /some/ political acuity, and also has a ready-made position waiting for him (Personal trainer for the Fire Lord) that would raise absolutely no suspicions (he /is/ the greatest swordsmaster in the kingdom, after all), not come with any political entanglements, be beneath the radar of most ambitious courtiers, and yet allow him direct personal access to the Fire Lord on a daily basis and relative freedom to move about the court as subtly as he felt like. 

If the Order of the White Lotus wants a permanent agent-in-place at the royal court of the Fire Nation, send Piandao.


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm certainly not going, but I want to more than you could imagine. Cross-country trip would be unfeasible, though.
> 
> As for coverage, I'm not sure. I know that there will be people reporting on it, and youtube videos will certainly be up tomorrow by midnight, but I don't know if anyone's going to attempt to stream it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would LOVE to make it to SDCC at least once, but working retail + being on the East coast = makes it highly unfeasible any time soon. :\

As for the links, it might be him.  But the fact that he's not familiar with Usagi Yojimbo makes me question it.  A lot.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Iroh is staying out of the Fire Nation capital for the moment because his very presence /undermines/ the legitimacy of Zuko's rule.
> 
> Remember that Iroh is a rival claimant for the throne -- indeed, depending on who you ask, he's the /legitimate/ claimant to the throne and Ozai was a usurper, and Zuko thus the heir of a usurper. Of course, Iroh doesn't /want/ the throne, and fully backs Zuko's claim to it -- however, his mere /existence/ in the Fire Nation capital would still raise doubts in an already doubt-filled time. Ambitious and greedy men tend to believe that all others are greedy and ambitious. Even though we (and Zuko) know that Iroh has absolutely no intention of undermining Zuko's rule, just living anywhere within a thousand miles of it would make many of those intrigueing noblemen and scheming generals that the new Fire Lord's got to deal with get all sorts of funny ideas -- whether out of fear that Iroh would take the throne and then proceed to smack them like bitches, or whether out of the mistaken belief that they could get in on whatever scheme the ol' Dragon of the West is "obviously" hatching.
> 
> ...


Nicely written 



Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Yeah, I would LOVE to make it to SDCC at least once, but working retail + being on the East coast = makes it highly unfeasible any time soon. :\
> 
> As for the links, it might be him.  But the fact that he's not familiar with Usagi Yojimbo makes me question it.  A lot.


Not a lot of people are familiar Usagi Yojimbo. Plus, it's not uncommon that a VA would visit a forum of the fandom of their IP. Heck, we got that going on here and in other Naruto forums.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2008)

Just as a side question, has any info been rleased on the Avatar movies?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol@ all you people living on the east coast. I live in Australia. I'm the one who can't go anywhere


----------



## Noah (Jul 24, 2008)

Swim, ya lazy jerk!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Also, who says Iroh's just going to be making tea? Oh, sure, that's what he says he'll be doing -- but hey, Iroh's only spent virtually the entire show pretending to be a harmless old man while in fact being, y'know, Iroh. And let's not forget, Iroh is the grand master of the Order of the White Lotus... and you really think /they/ won't have a lot of work to be doing re: restoring balance & harmony to the world? And that Iroh won't be in the thick of it? And that the Jasmine Dragon tea shop won't actually be, under its humble appearance, the headquarters of one of the most formidable secret societies in the world?



Actually, I believe it's not as ambiguous as it seems. I think Iroh truly wants to just run his teashop. But you're entirely correct, this will be no ordinary teashop. It's will, without question, be the most important place in the _Avatar_ world for many years. At any time, you're likely to find the Avatar, the Fire Lord, the world's greatest Waterbender _and_ Earthbender, and any number of members of the White Lotus.

The Jasmine Dragon could should be it's own spin-off show.



ReikaiDemon said:


> Nicely written
> 
> Not a lot of people are familiar Usagi Yojimbo. Plus, it's not uncommon that a VA would visit a forum of the fandom of their IP. Heck, we got that going on here and in other Naruto forums.



Yeah, this is true. Mike and Bryan were really the ones to trace those references to. they were the ones that spent years researching Eastern mythology, religion, and culture for the show. And they were the ones that came from the animation backgrounds, able to cite such material. Ehasz comes from a writer's background, comedy specifically. his contribution was more in making the comedy WAY more substantial and sound than most kid's shows, and in the use of literary devices and structural language-games.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 24, 2008)

The first two episodes of the show were airing on Nicktoons a little while ago. I've seen someone complain that Aang never matured. Perhaps it's been a while since this person has seen *The Boy In The Iceberg*, the Aang in that episode was not the one we saw standing triumphantly in the last episode with Momo on his shoulder.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> Actually, I believe it's not as ambiguous as it seems. I think Iroh truly wants to just run his teashop. But you're entirely correct, this will be no ordinary teashop. It's will, without question, be the most important place in the _Avatar_ world for many years. At any time, you're likely to find the Avatar, the Fire Lord, the world's greatest Waterbender _and_ Earthbender, and any number of members of the White Lotus.
> 
> The Jasmine Dragon could should be it's own spin-off show.
> 
> ...


It's not the Jasmine Dragon, it's the Order of the Phoenix beeyotcha


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 25, 2008)

Excuse me if this has already been posted but, water-bender.com has finally put of the links for the ost from the final four episodes. The osts they include are:

**End of Avatar
*The Avatar's Love
*Reconciliation
*Peace Excerpt
*Last Agni Kai*


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

Too Lazy to check back pages so I'm just gonna post it here,



> Nickelodeon has revealed to _GameDaily BIZ_ that it's preparing to take one of its hottest properties to the world of massively multiplayer games. The animated series, _Avatar: The Last Airbender_, which just had its highest rated series performance yet, is getting the MMO treatment this September. The global online game, _Avatar: Legends of the Arena_, will serve as a prequel to the story of the television program and will enable players to create their own _Avatar_ character and test their skills against players from around the globe in several 3D online arenas.  With each game level, _Avatar_ players will unlock new content, challenges, custom character outfits and more "on an ongoing basis," Nickelodeon says.





Never heard of the site till just now, but whatever It'd be nice to see.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Too Lazy to check back pages so I'm just gonna post it here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whao (yes, misspelled whoa on purpose) isn't that funny? We were just talking about an Avatar MMO. Though, it's not surprising, it's an AVATAR idea that passes through everyone's head. I hope it won't be as stupid as runescape...AND IT BETTER BE BALANCED!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's hoping it turns out well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah, the game! I forgot to post this yesterday, but a preview of sorts came out yesterday:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Argh  I hate the nick site  So full of crap coding, and huge graphics and slow ass servers

I'm not sure that nick would be an impartial reviewer of the game <.<


Especially when it won't let me criticize it properly by not loading


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Argh  I hate the nick site  So full of crap coding, and huge graphics and slow ass servers
> 
> I'm not sure that nick would be an impartial reviewer of the game <.<
> 
> ...



Well, I'll tell you this... guess which character design of Zuko they use?

If you guessed Book 1 Zuko, you're correct! colonFACEPALM!!

It looks alright. I've never played anything like this before, but if it's _Avatar_ I'll do it. It's supposed to start Sept. 19.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 25, 2008)

I've read some comments by fans that they think this game is going to be the big announcement and how lame that is. First off I didn't realize there was going to be any big announcement, there certainly wasn't any confirmation of that by any of the creators nor was it mentioned in the panel description. Secondly, Mike and Bryan have never whored out any of the video games thus far and have never done a bit of promotion for any of them. They might mention it but I'm sure it'll only be in passing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I've read some comments by fans that they think this game is going to be the big announcement and how lame that is. First off I didn't realize there was going to be any big announcement, there certainly wasn't any confirmation of that by any of the creators nor was it mentioned in the panel description. Secondly, Mike and Bryan have never whored out any of the video games thus far and have never done a bit of promotion for any of them. They might mention it but I'm sure it'll only be in passing.



I think the best we can possibly hope for is to get physical confirmation that they are trying to develop something new in the _Avatar_ world. Seeing it in interviews is still not enough. And we never got any real confirmation either way for that rumor that they signed for an additional three seasons.


And as for that Aaron Ehasz on KataangForever... I'm now pretty sure it's not him.  He's giving some peculiar answers. He keeps saying that he thinks a 4th season is possible (even hinting that it might contain the same characters)... if it's the real Aaron Ehasz, I'm not sure he'd go even that far. And why would he post at a fanforum instead of ASN?

I just remember everyone getting so excited in Spring '07 when a fake Kisu started posting at Distant Horizon. THAT was fucking funny, the chaotic fallout from that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> I just remember everyone getting so excited in Spring '07 when a fake Kisu started posting at Distant Horizon. THAT was fucking funny, the chaotic fallout from that.



I remember that, in fact I'm responsible. I reposted something from a Kung Fu forum he frequents about the start of the season being in 2 weeks...this was in April or May I forget. Apparently he got some_ really _bad info and wanted to set the record straight. That was actually him though. He utilizes the same username for anything online and the truth is...he's a pitbull. He'll defend himself vigorously. Google Lokhopkuen and you'll see the various forums he's registered with. I was also one of the defenders of Greg Baldwin when he started posting on the DH boards before his name was released as the official replacement voice for Mako.

By the way Jove if you've watched the CGI Ninja Turtles movie, you'll notice that Greg gets the lion's share of Splinter's lines in the film. So even though Mako recorded all of his lines before he died, I guess they weren't good enough to include?

*Edit - 
Alright I found my original thread
link 1

Apparently Sifu wasn't writing under Lokhopkuen like he usually does but rather *Mr Kisu*. This is his profile.
link 1

*2nd Edit
Alright! new info straight from the Avatar page on Nick.com
Here's what happened to Azula 


> After Zuko defeated her in the Agni Kai, Azula was shipped off to a mental health facility on a nearby island where she is supervised around the clock.


Here's the deal with the Lion Turtle


> This is the oldest, most ancient creature in the Avatar world. Lion Turtles existed since the world began, and pre-date the era of the Avatar. This Lion Turtle is the last of his kind. The rest were hunted and killed thousands of years ago. The Lion Turtle possesses timeless wisdom and powerful, spiritual energy. Not all Avatars have met the Lion Turtle. In fact, Aang is the first in many ages.
> 
> Because he is so old, a large, overgrown forest has sprouted on the Lion Turtle's back. The Lion Turtle stays hidden from the world because, when submerged, he looks like an ordinary island
> .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

You know, people often disparage the Nick.com page as being inaccurate and a deficient source, but I've always found it to be an excellent source. There's maybe a few things there that are _slightly_ incorrect.

So you're "Nero" on DH, huh? In my years of reading posts at DH, I've gathered three things: 1.) Nandireya is throughly impressed with her own emotions; 2.) These kids have an appalling paucity of words in their vocabulary; 3.) Fuego is completely unintelligible.

For some reason, I always thought Lokhopkuen was a student of Kisu's that went totally out of his way to defend or support him. The Lokhopkuen DA page... did Kisu really make all those pieces?

I've noticed in my searchings that Kisu is REALLY mercurial and impetuous. It seems like he's had several incidents where he goes berserk, flames the bejesus out of anyone involved, then apologizes later. And by apologize, I mean edit every one of his flames, replacing them with the apology.


----------



## \zol (Jul 25, 2008)

Some new music from The Track Teams Myspace from the finale


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

It's already been posted buddy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> It's already been posted buddy.



Twice, in fact. 


But it's always nice to see the Wang Fire set.


----------



## \zol (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> It's already been posted buddy.



Thanks for the heads up, buddy. 

Turtle lions are really cool. Wasn't there a picture of one in The Library episode or something? I need to check.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

Should've caught that.

Even if some avatars haven't met the Lion Turtles shouldn't they still have all the knowledge of the past avatars, hence knowledge of the lion turtles?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> I've noticed in my searchings that Kisu is REALLY mercurial and impetuous. It seems like he's had several incidents where he goes berserk, flames the bejesus out of anyone involved, then apologizes later. And by apologize, I mean edit every one of his flames, replacing them with the apology.



Yeah I've stalked Kisu on forums just hoping I would get a tiny bit more info on the show than the average fan and you've pretty much described how he acts on every message board he's ever been involved with. 
You love doing what you do, make good money at it...why the temper?
That is his DA page by the way. Besides flaming fangirls, he enjoys creating some nice CG pieces from time to time.

Also in reference to your earlier comment on Aaron Ehasz answering questions on that message board, I certainly would love it if it were him. He was the damn head writer on the show. It would be the closest thing to constantly keeping a conversation with the creators about the show. If it _is _a fake account than this person will slip up so bad that he'll have no choice but to end the farce. 
We'll see.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 25, 2008)

*Was anything else mentioned about the lion turtles? *


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah I've stalked Kisu on forums just hoping I would get a tiny bit more info on the show than the average fan and you've pretty much described how he acts on every message board he's ever been involved with.
> You love doing what you do, make good money at it...why the temper?
> That is his DA page by the way. Besides flaming fangirls, he enjoys creating some nice CG pieces from time to time.
> 
> ...



Hey, do you remember the Pooldude incident I often mention? It began during the beginning of the 10 month hiatus. There was a thread on DH about the possibility of the show continuing beyond Book 3. Pooldude said that Mike and Bryan were staunch in their desire to end the show and do something completely different, and that the crew wanted to continue. He even hinted that the crew resented them for it.

Pooldude's contention was that the crew could continue without Mike and Bryan. That itself seemed ridiculous and disrespectful. And why would Ehasz do that, anyway? Taking over someone else's show without their consent... that's begging to get blacklisted.

But Pooldude then went on about how Mike and Bryan don't actually write the episodes they get credit for, and that those are false writing credits. I had no respect for him before that, but I truly despised him from them on.

The only conclusion I could arrive at was that Pooldude's source, the one leaking episode titles to him, freaked out over the possibility that Mike and Bryan would finish the show for good, and spread some filth. In fact, I'm pretty sure that source of his loathed Mike and Bryan, anyway.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Should've caught that.
> 
> Even if some avatars haven't met the Lion Turtles shouldn't they still have all the knowledge of the past avatars, hence knowledge of the lion turtles?


How else did Aang sleepwalk to the LionTurtle?  The past Avatars probably caused Aang to swim to the LionTurtle.



Jove said:


> Well, I'll tell you this... guess which character design of Zuko they use?
> 
> If you guessed Book 1 Zuko, you're correct! colonFACEPALM!!
> 
> It looks alright. I've never played anything like this before, but if it's _Avatar_ I'll do it. It's supposed to start Sept. 19.


 PHAIL! That's pretty much a huge disrespect to Zuko's character development  But what do they know? It's a fighting game


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> How else did Aang sleepwalk to the LionTurtle?  The past Avatars probably caused Aang to swim to the LionTurtle.
> 
> PHAIL! That's pretty much a huge disrespect to Zuko's character development  But what do they know? It's a fighting game



Not only that, it's also Book 1 Katara. 


They've been working with their 2005 marketing strategy since 2004.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> In fact, I'm pretty sure that source of his loathed Mike and Bryan, anyway.



Which is why...he had no problem leaking episode titles in the first place.
I'm sure the crew knew what they were getting into, if they wanted job security then Spongebob's offices are down the hall. But seriously, Mike and Bryan don't write the episodes they're credited for? I have a huge problem with that. Wow if that were true then it would illicit the same reaction I got when I found out Bob Kane was a credit-hogging plagiarist who had no problem with revising history to make it seem like he was the sole genius behind Batman.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> Not only that, it's also Book 1 Katara.
> 
> 
> They've been working with their 2005 marketing strategy since 2004.


Idiots don't know when to give up. They probably expected that Avatar was a non-linear cartoon that stays consistent from ep 1


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

Character Development?! Zuku?! Pssshh people please he's the same old fire nation brat who wants to reclaim his honor and approval from his father, the people making games know this and are sticking true to his character.
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Edit: 



Ha-ri said:


> Too Lazy to check back pages so I'm just gonna post it here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeee, I missed this one. Bad repost.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

Been getting alot of repeat posts, It should just be complied and so Its easily accessible.


----------



## God (Jul 25, 2008)

I've down at the Library for a couple of days, to see what was up.

Damn, tards are storming it like you've never seen.

All kinds. Uchiha and Minato are the ones controlling it right now. Just waiting for GB to show up, then the mods can get involved.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

^ this is a thread about avatar, not naruo or the a naruto board. If you have a complaint take it up in *Questions & Complaints.*


----------



## \zol (Jul 25, 2008)

Please tell me there's a live stream to today's comic-con? I really don't care about the video too much, just some decent audio.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

I've tried looking, I got a couple streams from booths but nothing impressive.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Alright, here's a compilation for those just joining us:

1.) The Track Team has put up some of the music from the finale on their myspace page: 

2.) You can download these pieces over at Waterbender.com: 
water-bender.com

3.) Nickelodeon will be launching an MMO game on September 15th called _Legends of the Arena_: 

4.) A preview of it can be seen here: 

5.) A person who may or may not be head writer Aaron Ehasz is answering fan questions over at the Kataang Forever forums: Hey mods...


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

im not sure if it has been mentioned but has anyone seen the movie? Sozin's comet


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

im guessing its already been mentioned in the past?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2008)

> Character Development?! Zuku?! Pssshh people please he's the same old fire nation brat who wants to reclaim his honor and approval from his father, the people making games know this and are sticking true to his character.


Are you being serious?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Nicely said, Ha.

So how many hours till this panel?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Nicely said, Ha.
> 
> So how many hours till this panel?



Heres what the Comic-Con Site says:



> *Friday, July 25*
> 
> *7:30-9:15* *Nickelodeon Avatar: Sozin's Comet—*      Executive producer and creator team Bryan Konietzko and Mike DiMartino have built one of the most astonishingly complex and beautifully animated series in television with Nickelodeon's _Avatar: The Last Airbender_. Join Bryan, Mike, and _Avatar_ director Joaquim Dos Santos (_G.I. Joe Microseries_) for a viewing of the exciting back-half of the _Avatar_ season finale, "Sozin's Comet: Into the Inferno" and "Sozin's Comet: Avatar Aang," followed by a Q&A with the team as they discuss the rich mythology of the series, as well as a costume contest and fan art contest! Moderated by Roland Poindexter, VP, Nickelodeon original programming, animation.      _Room 6CDEF_



About 2 hours.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Wonder what will come of it...


----------



## masterriku (Jul 25, 2008)

I wonder if that T.V not entirely for gamers channel will show something about the panel.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wonder what will come of it...


It'll be Sozin's Comet for rabid Zutaraians


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

wut is this panel that u guys r talking bout


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> It'll be Sozin's Comet for rabid Zutaraians



Better not be 

I'll raid the panel and take down everyone causing trouble.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Empress said:


> wut is this panel that u guys r talking bout


Well, the creators of Avatar answer questions fans ask them at comiccon


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Better not be
> 
> I'll raid the panel and take down everyone causing trouble.


Take their shipping bending away


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

hmmm thank u but y do they call it a panel?


----------



## \zol (Jul 25, 2008)

Totally forgot about the timezones... :<  


Empress: The panel is the conference the creators of Avatar will be having


----------



## Empress banned dupe (Jul 25, 2008)

oo i thought panel as in a manga panel or something lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Take their shipping bending away



*blocks their Chi*


----------



## masterriku (Jul 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Take their shipping bending away



I second this


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Tarsus shall be our Avatar


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

I approve. 

Though I think Jove is this thread's Avatar. He's the one who's synonymous with the thread.

I'll be one of the Avatar's warriors. Reikai and I will go around, purging the world of shipping fools to prepare the way for the Avatar.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone find a live stream?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 25, 2008)

So whats going on with this panel? When does it start? or is it up already.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 25, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> *2nd Edit
> Alright! new info straight from the Avatar page on Nick.com
> Here's what happened to Azula
> 
> ...


It's also got some information on "Energybending."


> The Lion Turtle teaches Aang a technique available only to the Avatar: the ability to take away someone's bending. Only a very few Avatars have ever learned this technique and even fewer have used it, for it is very dangerous to do. In order to bend another's energy, an Avatar's own energy must be pure and unbendable. If not, the enemy's corrupted energy can take over the Avatar's energy and kill him. Ozai's bad, red energy nearly overtakes Aang's good, white energy, but Aang, being a pure, uncorrupted being, was able to overcome it and take Ozai's bending away.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 25, 2008)

It's supposed to start in a few minutes (7:30 PDT). No idea about anything as far as a live stream.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 25, 2008)

Why do these Zutarians insist on saying that Aang found a "magical" way entering the Avatar State by not letting go of Katara.
Aang said before the Invasion, and I quote


> When Azula shot me with lightning, my 7th chakra was locked, cutting off my connection to all the cosmic energy in the Universe.



The rock was able to unlock it therefore completing the process. Yes he did let Katara go. Why do I defend this? It's very simple.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

I appreciate that Nick site for confirmation on Azula.

Also, increasing the odds of Hannibal Lecter Azula.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Why do these Zutarians insist on saying that Aang found a "magical" way entering the Avatar State by not letting go of Katara.
> Aang said before the Invasion, and I quote
> 
> 
> The rock was able to unlock it therefore completing the process. Yes he did let Katara go. Why do I defend this? It's very simple.


Extreme yoga rock 



Taurus Versant said:


> I appreciate that Nick site for confirmation on Azula.
> 
> Also, increasing the odds of Hannibal Lecter Azula.


I'm starting to nurse the idea of Azula in a padded room now, saying stuff like cakes that are lies...Except cherries instead of cake 
"The pit is a lie......The pit is a lie....."
*Zuko knocks* "Time for dinner Azula!"
"THEPITISALIETHEPITISALIETHEPITISALIE!!!"
"....I love you too Azula..."*slips food through slot, and hauls ass*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

That rock just backs up a universal truth.

If you have a problem and violence doesn't solve it, you're not using enough violence.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> That rock just backs up a universal truth.
> 
> If you have a problem and violence doesn't solve it, you're not using enough violence.


Violence is yummy 
Like fresh, crisp pineapple
Except that pineapple is red inside, and screams if you chew through it's gray matter 
Plus it's not a pineapple


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2008)

Man, I wish G4 had any sort of interest in Avatar, that way we wouldn't be stressing over this thing and they'd just report on it. :\


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Violence is yummy
> Like fresh, crisp pineapple
> Except that pineapple is red inside, and screams if you chew through it's gray matter
> Plus it's not a pineapple



Truly, I have never received greater words of wisdom, than being in your presence.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 25, 2008)

It's not that surprising considering how much G4 sucks. Seriously, I saw most of their coverage, and it was downright pitiful.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Man, I wish G4 had any sort of interest in Avatar, that way we wouldn't be stressing over this thing and they'd just report on it. :\


Why G4?    
They still killed TechTV 
Plus they have no interest in Avatar, so, they suck 
Also, I can't get G4 on my cable anymore, best thing that happened to my tv before Sozin's Comet 
Anyone else find it weird they called it a comet and not a meteor or asteroid?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 25, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> It's not that surprising considering how much G4 sucks. Seriously, I saw most of their coverage, and it was downright pitiful.



I remember seeing last year's coverage on G4...found out NOTHING!!! I had to go online to get good info on it.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 25, 2008)

I also swear watching it knocked off some brain cells and killed some IQ points.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> I also swear watching it knocked off some brain cells and killed some IQ points.


Or course, compared to the bomb they dropped on TechTV, I've lost much more than watching it.
Though, that's not to say I don't care about the cells I lost after trying to catch the maddeningly gutted X-Play. Sorta like comparing a bleeding gut to a grenade to the chest.Death of TTV being the grenade, and watching G4 is your slowly bleeding gut 
Oh well, now it's a graveyard for dead reality shows, and widjits...


----------



## Noah (Jul 25, 2008)

Just wanna check something:

The Avatar MMO is using the Book One design for Zuko, right? And this game is set at a time slightly before the story starts?

....why are we whining about Zuko's design then?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> That rock just backs up a universal truth.
> 
> If you have a problem and violence doesn't solve it, you're not using enough violence.



That rock simply reaffirms a simple truth: Aang is the anti-Uchiha.

And thank you for the kind words, Taur.



> Though I think Jove is this thread's Avatar. He's the one who's synonymous with the thread.



I shall be Avatar Jove-ku.


----------



## Koi (Jul 25, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> It's not that surprising considering how much G4 sucks. Seriously, I saw most of their coverage, and it was downright pitiful.


Yeah.  I was watching some of it last night, and I still don't know what I was supposed to have learned.

Their E3 coverage was okay though.  It wasn't terrible, but it wasn't great either.  It was _okay_.


ReikaiDemon said:


> Why G4?
> They still killed TechTV
> Plus they have no interest in Avatar, so, they suck
> Also, I can't get G4 on my cable anymore, best thing that happened to my tv before Sozin's Comet
> Anyone else find it weird they called it a comet and not a meteor or asteroid?


I'll be honest-- the only show I really watch on G4 is AotS.  I love Olivia and Kevin.  Kevin is such an adorable little bitch. :3

And yeah, I actually thought the same thing.  Isn't a comet actually like.. made out of ice?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2008)

Noah said:


> Just wanna check something:
> 
> The Avatar MMO is using the Book One design for Zuko, right? And this game is set at a time slightly before the story starts?
> 
> ....why are we whining about Zuko's design then?



Because it's time for a change. He's not in the game as "slightly before canon" Zuko. If that was the case, why would Aang be in the game? Zuko's in the game simply as Zuko. Who identifies Zuko with the topknot and uniform anymore? He hasn't looked like that in over two and a half years.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> That rock simply reaffirms a simple truth: Aang is the anti-Uchiha.
> 
> And thank you for the kind words, Taur.
> 
> ...


Yes  And the sun is out, the moon is full, there are FIVE comets/meteors, and the air pressure is just right 
And there's black meteor metal everywhere 
Plus I jammed a stick in your back


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> That rock simply reaffirms a simple truth: Aang is the anti-Uchiha.



:rofl:rofl:rofl

Also, Reikai, your simile and metaphor today is superb. I declare you awesome.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> Also, Reikai, your simile and metaphor today is superb. I declare you awesome.


I'm the badass normal with double guandaos and halberds


----------



## Noah (Jul 25, 2008)

Jove said:


> Because it's time for a change. He's not in the game as "slightly before canon" Zuko. If that was the case, why would Aang be in the game? Zuko's in the game simply as Zuko. Who identifies Zuko with the topknot and uniform anymore? He hasn't looked like that in over two and a half years.



So wait. I thought I read prequel in there somewhere. Why would Aang be in it then? I'm so goddamn confused. I need a outline of what this game is, exactly.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not even sure the game makes sense. It's probably just an arena brawl.


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the character customization, honestly.  I don't wanna play as an already established character anyway.


----------



## Noah (Jul 26, 2008)

...and why the hell is it arena based? I want a goddamn Avatar game that actually fits the world that's been created.

I say boo on this game. Give me 2.5d fighter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

Noah said:


> ...and why the hell is it arena based? I want a goddamn Avatar game that actually fits the world that's been created.
> 
> I say boo on this game. Give me 2.5d fighter.



I'm with you... wouldn't it be awesome to just roam around the _Avatar_ world in such a game? Maybe find an Eel hound or ostrich horse and jet across the the Earth Kingdom. Walk the streets of the lower ring of Ba Sing Se, explore the bazaars of the Fire Nation, hike up to the Air Temples...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm with you... wouldn't it be awesome to just roam around the _Avatar_ world in such a game? Maybe find an Eel hound or ostrich horse and jet across the the Earth Kingdom. Walk the streets of the lower ring of Ba Sing Se, explore the bazaars of the Fire Nation, hike up to the Air Temples...


And the girls of Ba Sing Se are quite the kissers


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 26, 2008)

I echo all the satisfaction, that all have stated about this final. Great characters, good plot, and only a few loose ends Zukos mother and what happened to Azula? To those who believe that this is similar to Naruto: Please wake up. For my part, I hope kisi watches this and takes some notes, because right now Naruto plods and trips over itself more than it brings the story along.


----------



## kakoishii (Jul 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm with you... wouldn't it be awesome to just roam around the _Avatar_ world in such a game? Maybe find an Eel hound or ostrich horse and jet across the the Earth Kingdom. Walk the streets of the lower ring of Ba Sing Se, explore the bazaars of the Fire Nation, hike up to the Air Temples...



I know right, I suggested that SAME thing several, several pages ago. Just make it free roam RPG style, a world like avatar is absolutely perfect for that game style. But NOOO, they keep dropping the ball and giving us crappy games no one wanted.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jul 26, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before or if anybody knows what i'm talking about, but if anybody else has seen the preview of this new show that's coming on nickolodean [sp], do ya think this is a rip-off of naruto? Besides it not being about ninjas, there is a similarity in a *12 year old boy whose special, is an airbender, has special wind powers, 4 nations of villages or so [fire, wind, earth, and water], and that there happens to be an evil nation [the fire country] trying to destroy the rest of everything or something.* there was more details in the commercial that resembles naruto, but i have forgotten them. Am i the only one?



Aang is 112 actually.
He was an airbender long before Naruto started going into elemental affinities.
Naruto world has 5 nations.
Sound is a bad nation, but the real antagonists are Akatsuki which is made up of missing ninjas from a lot of villages, not one.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

To be perfectly honest, games like that take a lot of effort, and Nickelodean don't like effort.


----------



## squirrelnacht (Jul 26, 2008)

^ZeroBlack, you realize that's a three year old post right?  Much has changed in those intervening years...



> I know right, I suggested that SAME thing several, several pages ago. Just make it free roam RPG style, a world like avatar is absolutely perfect for that game style. But NOOO, they keep dropping the ball and giving us crappy games no one wanted.


Oh pish posh why spend time making a good, balanced, and interesting game when you can put out a cheap simple load of crap and make about as much money.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> To be perfectly honest, games like that take a lot of effort, and Nickelodean don't like effort.


Like that's a surprise


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

There's a wild rumor flying around that they announced that there will be a Book 4: Air. This is almost certainly false. I wouldn't be surprised if _nothing_ substantial came out of this panel, honestly.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

squirrelnacht said:


> ^ZeroBlack, you realize that's a three year old post right?  Much has changed in those intervening years.
> 
> 
> Oh pish posh why spend time making a good, balanced, and interesting game when you can put out a cheap simple load of crap and make about as much money.


And they have a name for those kind of games, shovelware


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

The new rumor is that it wasn't a real announcement; it was a fake/gag reel that was done as a joke to look like there would be a Book 4. That seems borderline cruel... that's just Mike and Bryan laughing _at_ us, if it's true.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 26, 2008)

So... How long before someone who was there says anything?


----------



## masterriku (Jul 26, 2008)

I really think oldman dime(jk) should change the content of the First post.
It conflicts with his current opinon vastly.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> And yeah, I actually thought the same thing.  Isn't a comet actually like.. made out of ice?



Sure it is. Through modern science we have been able to figure that out. That's not what Mike and Bryan were going for in this story though.
Read this -


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Plus Sozin's Meteor or Sozin's Asteroid doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Plus Sozin's Meteor or Sozin's Asteroid doesn't have the same ring to it.


To add, it's just too damn easy to make fun of Sozin's Asteroid


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok someone on Capslock Zutara wrote a summary of the panel and apparently no big announcements were made concerning the future of the Avatar world.
You can read it yourself and then possibly translate it for me because I can't understand this gobbledygook.



There was some Zutara bashing I believe? Then again Zutarians hold their ship so dear that they can't take a joke so I'd rather see this for myself.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2008)

^ Wtf I couldn't understand that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Total lulz rant.

I love Zutarians. I always feel so superior after hanging around them.


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

Lol, I understand they want to remain faithful to their ship, but.. it sunk.   I'm thinkin' they need to get over it. (And embrace multi-ships!)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Total lulz rant.
> 
> I love Zutarians. I always feel so superior after hanging around them.


Yes, it's like hanging around with the sheep who believes in Fox News 
ABANDON SHIP!
And yes, EMBRACE POLYGAMOUS SHIPS!


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 26, 2008)

I've never been a Zutarian, but I'll admit to having had some Taang leanings...


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

Lol, what's the phrase? 'Like rats aboard a sinking ship'? 

I honestly shipped pretty much _everyone_ in Avatar.  I knew Zutara wouldn't happen, but it's still a nice thought.  As was Tokka, the ship that actually got me into the show.  And then I saw Suki!  And Sokka became a Grandmaster Pimp.


----------



## \zol (Jul 26, 2008)

Zutarian tears are quite delicious. Anyway I guess there's still hope for tomorrow at least.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

The souls of Zutarians make an excellent meal.

All that _false hope._


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

And wangst.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Wangst is a good word for it.

Anyway time for something a little more coherent about the panel-


This is a little more interesting since it's a voice post.
It's something.
To summarize, she's thanking the fans for not being assholes which of course referring to the rumored Zutarian rebellion that we've all been hearing about. Also this Book 4: air thing seems like a fun little thing that they whipped up, I guess we'll see it popping up on Youtube in the near future.

*Edit - Man I am absolutely loving Avatarspirit.net right now. They are absolutely *blasting *the crazy Zutarians from that first link I posted. It has to done, they've got a stranglehold on this fandom and they really need to go away.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think I'll be watching it.

It reeks of crack baiting. Which is good if you're meant to suffer, but I'm not.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Ok someone on Capslock Zutara wrote a summary of the panel and apparently no big announcements were made concerning the future of the Avatar world.
> You can read it yourself and then possibly translate it for me because I can't understand this gobbledygook.
> 
> 
> ...



This is why I not only avoid capslock, but genuinely abhor it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Kira-chan said:


> I've never been a Zutarian, but I'll admit to having had some Taang leanings...


Awwww, Taang <3 It's got a cute angle, and a yin and yang angle X3


\zol said:


> Zutarian tears are quite delicious. Anyway I guess there's still hope for tomorrow at least.





Taurus Versant said:


> The souls of Zutarians make an excellent meal.
> 
> All that _false hope._





Yūhi Kurenai said:


> And wangst.


Hey now, eating Zutaraians are illegal  They're an endangered species, in which we need to preserve for future generations so we can turn them into oil, or some shit like that. I dunno, never paid that much attention to that kind of stuff. 

Though, with all due respect, it's not that I hate the Zutara ship altogether, I just hate the rabid fans who curse the entire series for not making it canon. I mean come on, it's supposed to be a font of entertainment and enjoyment, if Avatar gives you grief because it didn't make your preferred ship canon, then you fail at having fun, and need to be blasted in the head by the canon cannon. lulz, wordplay.

Anyways, lets post some fucking cute fanart! 
REPOST TEIM!!!oneone11!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Toph tarding is good, she's more than awesome enough.

Baby Toph is adorable overload brain busting cuteness


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Toph tarding is good, she's more than awesome enough.
> 
> Baby Toph is adorable overload brain busting cuteness


When you have baby Toph fanart, there's no need for a shotgun!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

If it works it works.

*fansplode*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

*cue montage of the panels of this fanart, over which, a voice narrates the following*

Who knew that little Toph would grow up to be the most feared warlord of all time? 
None survived her reign, her name cast off, there was only one name she answered to...

*A&E's Melon Lord Special*

Little knew that such a precious child would soon take place as one of the most feared figures in history. The mere mention of her title would simultaneously trigger the loss of bowel and bladder function within a five mile radius. We tracked down Toph, the actual Melon Lord, through our A&E Time machine. Why? BECAUSE WE'RE MOTHERF@#%ING A&E DAMMIT, NOW SIT DOWN AND EAT YOUR DAMN GRITS! Damn snakes all up and down MY plane....MY DIMENSIONAL PLANE!
*mic boom squeals, various camera crew and interns try to calm Samuel L. Jackson down, YES SAMUEL L. F@#$ING JACKSON, on A&E no less, hosting this special*
"Sammy! Sammy! Sammy! C-calm down Sammy..."
"DON'T YOU F*#@ING CALL ME SAMMY,MOTHERF$#%ER!"
*cuts to commercial break, then Connie Chung takes over*
Ahem, we went back in time in our A&E brand timemachine to ancient China, of course, this wasn't our China, let's just say, the China of Middle Earth, whilst Lord of the Rings hooey and hobbits happened on the otherside of the planet, Melon Lord takes the continents in a storm of bloody, melony goodness. We managed to find the actual Melon Lord, in which, using our A&E powers of negotiation, sat her down with an interview.
"So, when did you, yourself, decide to rule the world as Melon Lord, Toph?"

She merely roared her infamous title with so much fervor and cadence, that it-SHOOK THE MOTHERF#$%ING EARTH OUT OF ORBIT!
"Oh s@#$! Samuel L. Jackson got out!"
"DON'T YOU MOTHERF@#$ERS KNOW THERE AIN'T NO F@#$ING TRANQUILIZER IN THE WORLD THAT CAN PUT ME DOWN?!?!"
*Scene cuts back to interview footage, William Shatner takes over*
Yes...Where WERe we?...Oh....Right...THE INTERview...MELon Lord....SCREamed out her....INFAMOus title...And PROceDED to....SLAUGHTER....The entire...CAMERA crew...
*shows Melon Lord massacring the A&E crew, after they're all finished by Melon Lord, Toph glares menacingly off-center at the camera, and kills the camera*
Good thing...THEY were...INterns...*makes stupid chuckles, lulz* BUt it took.....FORtee...TEams....To RETRIEve the fOOTage...
*sobs*
NA-ow...When WE RETURn....*Drops to one knee, in KAAAAAAAAHN!!! pose, and screams* TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPH!!!!
*show abruptly cuts away*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Winingness. 

~~~

Anyone think this would make the most epic Avatar AMV ever? Lecture


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Ah, fuck, the stupid forums messed up, and cut my post....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

I could see it all before.

How odd.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I could see it all before.
> 
> How odd.


K, fixed


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's a very low quality, often unintelligible crowd-vid of the infamous "Book 4: Air, Chapter One: Forbidden Love" piece:

[YOUTUBE]FX6zWBQRXvA[/YOUTUBE]


I guess it's alright. Certainly not worth all the fuss, though. Still waiting upon a more detailed report of the Q&A, but it seems like this panel was pretty much just the screening of final two episodes and not much else.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 26, 2008)

And one would think that would be plenty to stop the zutarans but by the look of it's not.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

I hate it when people just won't quiet the fuck down at cons D: They really need some damn rules of conduct for viewings and panels like that.

But damn it, that was fucking priceless and hilarious.
The voice acting was like a bad porn movie XD
ANGZULA FO THE WEEN!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

I quite enjoyed that.

"OMG Bryke...EPIC FAIL, EPIC FAIL...I AM SO DONE WITH AVATAR AND BRYKE, F*** THEM IN THE F***** ASS."

Shut the hell up already. Mountains out of molehills anyone?


----------



## Stalin (Jul 26, 2008)

I wonder what they revealed at the panel.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok this is a straight reposting from Toon Zone...



> Toon Zone sat in on the panel for Nickelodeon's Avatar the Last Airbender, which was dominated by a screening of parts 3 and 4 of the "Sozin's Comet" season finale. In attendance were show co-creators Michael DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, and director Joaquim Dos Santos. The panel was moderated by Roland Poindexter, VP Original Programming, Animation.
> 
> The screening received a standing ovation from the audience, and the panelists noted that 5.6 million people watched the last episode of Avatar. They added that the series will be run in order on Nicktoons very soon, and stated that this is not the last time Avatar will have a panel at Comic-Con. In response to a question, the creators confirmed that the skill learned from the lion turtle can be performed more than once.
> 
> ...



You're not gonna get any more than that so there you go.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I quite enjoyed that.
> 
> "OMG Bryke...EPIC FAIL, EPIC FAIL...I AM SO DONE WITH AVATAR AND BRYKE, F*** THEM IN THE F***** ASS."
> 
> Shut the hell up already. Mountains out of molehills anyone?


I agree, it's entertainment, if it makes you angry, either it sucks, or you're doing it wrong.
Avatar doesn't suck, so, the only reason left is that rabid Zutaraians are doing it wrong


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I wonder what they revealed at the panel.



Basically, nothing. Nobody asked anything worthwhile, I've heard. I'll quote someone from ASN:



> Q: Will there be more Avatar? What's going to happen to the airbenders?
> A: It is finished, there will be no book 4:Air. The show is called "the last airbender"
> 
> Q: I love the music. Will there be a soundtrack?
> ...




I can't believe it. The Book 4 question was the one question I did NOT want answered. Book 4 implies another season of _The Last Airbender_. They can easily refute that. If they had been asked if there would be future seasons of _Avatar_with a different story, there might have actually been a noteworthy answer. Or at least something to give us hope. We're no better off than we were before the panel.

It also seems like left no time for the Q&A once again, even though that's all anyone really cares about with these things.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)

Zutarians: It wasn't canon!  No it wasn't!  We-WELL we'll just make our own show!  and it'll be better than yours!  You'll see!  YOU'LL ALL SEE!

Us: Hey look Avatar's on.

Zutarians: We're a threat, pay attention to us!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> Here's a very low quality, often unintelligible crowd-vid of the infamous "Book 4: Air, Chapter One: Forbidden Love" piece:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FX6zWBQRXvA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That was hilarious.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> Basically, nothing. Nobody asked anything worthwhile, I've heard. I'll quote someone from ASN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess they won't make a show on Aang or something. It sounds like that Avatar might air something, but it'll be a new series, or something. Hopefully, those features to tie up all the loose ends, it would be crazy not to, considering all the open ended things they dropped along the series, it definitely isn't neglectful writing. They purposely opened up lots of ends.



Mider T said:


> Zutarians: It wasn't canon!  No it wasn't!  We-WELL we'll just make our own show!  and it'll be better than yours!  You'll see!  YOU'LL ALL SEE!
> 
> Us: Hey look Avatar's on.
> 
> Zutarians: We're a threat, pay attention to us!



  
Zutaraians-oh yeah? We'll make a better series! With blackjack, and hookers!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Mider T said:


>


That Itachi emote there looks like Kitaniji-san :3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)

I need one like that (code :midert) that has the banana in my sig pimpslapping someone.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 26, 2008)

Will they explain what happened to ursa or not? That's the one that people bitched about the finale the most.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Will they explain what happened to ursa or not? That's the one that people bitched about the finale the most.



At this point, who knows? They never answered the question, according to the report I quoted. They simply said it was storyboarded, but never made it past that stage. If they're going to address it in the future is uncertain.

However, they did say that they were going to try to find a way to clear up some of the loose ends.

Today they are doing a signing from 1 PM to 3 PM, west coast time. Hopefully someone can ask better questions about future seasons, loose ends, and the  mini-episodes, and get the info out.


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh man, that video was hysterical. xD  I think that confirms that Bryke had a nice big laugh at all the Zutarian waangst.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Well here's the Q&A in full.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXJ2IVLGcbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Iria (Jul 26, 2008)

I won't say that I denounce the show, ever.

I love avatar.

But christ, making fun of fans? :S




Oh wells, still excited for any future material we see from the avatar world


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Iria said:


> I won't say that I denounce the show, ever.
> 
> I love avatar.
> 
> But christ, making fun of fans? :S



It's not as serious as you make it out to be though.
A lot of people had a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

Yup, exactly as I figured. They asked about another season for Aang's story, and not the possibility of more seasons with different stories. God damn it. They've been explicitly clear that there was not going to be a Book 4: Air.


----------



## Iria (Jul 26, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It's not as serious as you make it out to be though.
> A lot of people had a good laugh out of it.



no its pretty blatantly making fun of fans rofl 

maybe its funny but its still like biting the hand that feeds you



Jove said:


> Yup, exactly as I figured. They asked about another season for Aang's story, and not the possibility of more seasons with different stories. God damn it. They've been explicitly clear that there was not going to be a Book 4: Air.



but they keep intimating at more

the series is so popular i would seriously be shocked if they just did nothing


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

Iria said:


> I won't say that I denounce the show, ever.
> 
> I love avatar.
> 
> But christ, making fun of fans? :S



I think it's the fans who took the show too seriously in the first place.  They forgot it was a kids show.  Granted, it's one of the most well thought out, planned, and animated kids shows like, _ever,_ but too many people lost sight of that and focused on solely pairings.  Bryke knew that.  They had fun with the show and with the panel.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

It all comes down to who has a sense of humor about this. This wasn't a video of Mike and Bryan staring into the camera laughing and saying " You silly Zutarians". That's certainly biting the hand that feeds them but regardless I don't think Zutara bought them their two new houses.

Either way...let's move on. Why would there be a book 4: Air?
They said that they were working on ideas for a new incarnation of the Avatar story, couldn't someone have asked about that?


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

(Biting the hand that feeds would be if the angry Zutarians actually did have their little 'uprising' or whatnot at the panel.  That's not only ungrateful, but disrespectful too.)

Wait, is the Avatar MMO gonna be like, free?  Pay once?  Pay to play?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

Iria said:


> no its pretty blatantly making fun of fans rofl
> 
> maybe its funny but its still like biting the hand that feeds you
> 
> ...



That's what's so frustrating. It's been absolutely clear that Book: 4 Air was fan delusion. But there's been several interviews where Mike and Bryan have hinted that they're attempting to develop a new story. They've been nebulous, though. I want real, vocalized confirmation.

If it was just kids asking these questions, I'd relent. But these were clearly older, insufferably long-winded and scatterbrained, super-fans. This should have been question #1.

As far as making fun of the fans, I agree, actually. Everyone knows how bonkers Zutarians are, and there's always been enough in the show for them to think that Bryke is toying with them. This was essentially instigation.

Worth it for the joke, though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2008)

We're pushin 500


----------



## Noah (Jul 26, 2008)

Nothing wrong with mocking silly fans when silly fans need mocking. Especially when it's too late for their silly idea to come true and they still hold on to it like it's fact (read: Zutara).

Also: Why the hell is anyone asking about a Book Four when it clearly says "The End" at the end of Book Three? Isn't that obvious enough?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd say the Zutaraians are biting the hand that feeds them, other than the other way around.


----------



## Suzume (Jul 26, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'd say the Zutaraians are biting the hand that feeds them, other than the other way around.



Why do you say that?  People are entitled to like something different than canon.  It's not really an attack on Mike and Bryan to not like the main pairing.

But mainly I'm happy that they finally confirmed that Jet died.  At least he's in hot guy heaven and not burning in hot guy hell.


----------



## Princess Mahi (Jul 26, 2008)

people are entitled to fan whatever they want, if its not canon, thats too bad, but its ALLOWED


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Suzume said:


> Why do you say that?  People are entitled to like something different than canon.  It's not really an attack on Mike and Bryan to not like the main pairing.
> 
> But mainly I'm happy that they finally confirmed that Jet died.  At least he's in hot guy heaven and not burning in hot guy hell.


Well, it's not that, it's that the crazy section of the Zutarians that actually HATE Bryke for NOT making Zutara happen. Some even adamantly swore to never ever see Sozin's Comet, because it didn't affirm their ship. That's a little extreme for something that is just entertainment.
I'm okay with people disliking the canon pairing, but if they just completely wangst all over it, then they don't deserve any sympathy, it's a cartoon for God's sake, a font of enjoyment, and if they let it make them seethe with fury, they deserve a smack. There is a lot more worse things in the world that deserves that devotion of mental energy.
Besides that, Avatar isn't their creative expression, fanarts and fanfics are, just keep them separate, there's no need to curse the great, and creative minds of the Avatar staff, they deserve praise for making such a widely enjoyable show. They've made more than just a cartoon, they've set inspiration in many, and enriched cartoon culture.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 26, 2008)

Princess Mahi said:


> people are entitled to fan whatever they want, if its not canon, thats too bad, but its ALLOWED



That's true, but the issue with the Zutara fandom transcended beyond just that.


----------



## Noah (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm still upset that everyone is on wit's end over this whole "Zutara" thing, when the real thing we need closure on is exactly what the story of Sumokka is. Srsly gaiz! U can't just make such huge hints and never touch on it again! :sob


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

I was looking forward to some Urkoda, honestly.. pek

Milf + Dilf = HOTSEX.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> I was looking forward to some Urkoda, honestly.. pek
> 
> Milf + Dilf = HOTSEX.


Widower plus Divorcee 
Plus they have loooots of experience I bet


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)

That's hot


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh it is hot. 

Their combined experience and sexiness would like.. god, it almost defies the laws of Tophgod.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Oh it is hot.
> 
> Their combined experience and sexiness would like.. god, it almost defies the laws of Tophgod.


They would spawn a child worthy of being the successor to the great MELON LORD!!!


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2008)

CONFIRM!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> They would spawn a child worthy of being the successor to the great MELON LORD!!!



Negative. Such a thing not physically possible without Hawky involved.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Suzume said:


> But mainly I'm happy that they finally confirmed that Jet died.  At least he's in hot guy heaven and not burning in hot guy hell.



They confirmed his death long before the SDCC. I knew he was dead the day the episode aired...actually I saw it on Turbonick a few days before.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2008)

People, the real question is what happens to avatar appa and momo!


----------



## Cair (Jul 26, 2008)

I saw that movie thing and the Kataang part cracked me up. Zutara got pwned. 




Damn.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2008)

What a crappy panel, they cleared up like nothing. No wonder why G4 didn't report on it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> What a crappy panel, they cleared up like nothing. No wonder why G4 didn't report on it.



G4 wasn't gonna report on this regardless.
Avatar isn't a even a blip on their radar...unless they're reviewing the games.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 26, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> G4 wasn't gonna report on this regardless.
> Avatar isn't a even a blip on their radar...unless they're showing boobs or some man show rip off.



Fixed.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 26, 2008)

From the creators of Avatar -- Avatar Book 4: Air.

[YOUTUBE]sLI1AvPjUeQ[/YOUTUBE]

This is the most brutal  in the history of the universe.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)

lol @ repost


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow so the Zuko and Katara cave scene is the main representation of ship tease?
Interesting.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> Negative. Such a thing not physically possible without Hawky involved.



100% without a doubt, greatest smiley ever.

FOR GREAT JUSTICE

 @ 'book 4'


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh Jove and his smileys


----------



## Suzume (Jul 26, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, it's not that, it's that the crazy section of the Zutarians that actually HATE Bryke for NOT making Zutara happen. Some even adamantly swore to never ever see Sozin's Comet, because it didn't affirm their ship. That's a little extreme for something that is just entertainment.



That's true, but on the bright side they're in the minority.  Overall I think the Zutara problem is more of an Internet exaggeration on both sides.  People tend to go bonkers on the Internet.  Something I think worth mentioning is that most of the wangst over the ship joking video from comic con was done before anyone actually saw the video, they had just heard from a second-hand account.  When most saw it they pretty much calmed down a lot more and admitted that it was funny.  



Superstarseven said:


> They confirmed his death long before the SDCC. I knew he was dead the day the episode aired...actually I saw it on Turbonick a few days before.



But did they actually _say_ it before?  From what I understand that's a debate that's been going on since it happened.  That's what made the joke in the Ember Island Players so funny, nobody could figure out what happened and the creator's acknowledged that.  I never really tried to figure it out, I just thought if they were going to kill him it was a strange way of doing it since they were pretty obvious with Zhao's death.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 26, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> From the creators of Avatar -- Avatar Book 4: Air.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sLI1AvPjUeQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is the most brutal  in the history of the universe.



_*cackles hysterically*_




Superstarseven said:


> Wow so the Zuko and Katara cave scene is the main representation of ship tease?
> Interesting.



I'm surprised you're surprised by this.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG! 

Book 4 was Awesome ! 

yay to Mike & Bryan


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Jove said:


> Negative. Such a thing not physically possible without Hawky involved.


Oh come on!  OF COURSE HAWKY IS INVOLVED!  They don't have the stork deliver babies, they have motherf@#$ing hawky  But Hawky only delivers the uber babies , the commoners all 
have to squoze out their babies out of their wymmins 


Ha-ri said:


> People, the real question is what happens to avatar appa and momo!


 Lulz, I go quote myself, mmk? 


ReikaiDemon said:


> Aren't Momo and Appa a couple?  I hear they have some mad sex. Of course, all the animals in the "Ancient China Land" of Avatar are super horny, and genetically viable to produce offspring with each other, how else do you suppose these combo critters are conceived?






Suzume said:


> That's true, but on the bright side they're in the minority.  Overall I think the Zutara problem is more of an Internet exaggeration on both sides.  People tend to go bonkers on the Internet.  Something I think worth mentioning is that most of the wangst over the ship joking video from comic con was done before anyone actually saw the video, they had just heard from a second-hand account.  When most saw it they pretty much calmed down a lot more and admitted that it was funny.
> 
> 
> But did they actually _say_ it before?  From what I understand that's a debate that's been going on since it happened.  That's what made the joke in the Ember Island Players so funny, nobody could figure out what happened and the creator's acknowledged that.  I never really tried to figure it out, I just thought if they were going to kill him it was a strange way of doing it since they were pretty obvious with Zhao's death.


I've heard about all the hoohaa at CAPSZUTARA from my friend who is one of the reasonable Zutaraians, that the capszutara thing was mostly a big joke, they were acting like rabid shippers to make fun of the ACTUAL crazy shippers.

Also, your set is fucking tasty 
Caaaaaaaaake


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Appa and Momo's wild tales are only second to Space Sword x Boomerang


----------



## masterriku (Jul 26, 2008)

Someone sum up comic-con for future reference cause I learned not a thing.











well except why zutara is funniest ship ever it and it's supporters the rabid ones anyway.


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2008)

Zutara sucks balls. Anyone dare to refute??


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Yeah, didnt think so.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Appa and Momo's wild tales are only second to Space Sword x Boomerang


Space sword and boomerang have really depraved sex 
Boomerang always cumscomes back


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

That really makes a few of Sokka's lines inappropriate, ya know?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2008)

Suzume said:


> But did they actually _say_ it before?  From what I understand that's a debate that's been going on since it happened.  That's what made the joke in the Ember Island Players so funny, nobody could figure out what happened and the creator's acknowledged that.  I never really tried to figure it out, I just thought if they were going to kill him it was a strange way of doing it since they were pretty obvious with Zhao's death.



I believe Bryan confirmed it at last year's SDCC in response to a question as to whether Nick intervenes a lot to censor the show. Mike and Bryan both confirmed it in the Lake Laogai commentary.
Jet's death wasn't necessarily strange, the gang just didn't stick around to see him die. His injuries were also beyond Katara's healing abilities, anyway all signs led to Jet dying at Lake Laogai.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 26, 2008)

Isn't that what makes it hilarious though?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 27, 2008)

A brief essay on why the Avatar finale was the most brutal (canon) ship tease evar. 

Full of spoilers for the finale! Will not be whited out. Some spoiler space will be left. 

x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 
x 

To sum up for those who haven't watched -- in the immediately prior episode (and in the 'Previously on Avatar' for the finale), Katara tells Aang that she's 'confused about her feelings'.(*) Then in the finale, her and Aang barely talk to each other in the opening scene, after which Aang disappears off on a sorta spirit journey and between that and the final boss fight, does not reunite with the group until the very end of the finale. So, her and Aang, for that episode, have little to zero interaction /at all/, so far. 

Meanwhile, Katara and Zuko have /lots/ of friendly interaction -- she reassures him that Iroh will forgive him, she's his primary emotional support, she gets partnered with him for the run on Azula, and it all builds up to the Last Agni Kai scene. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wherein Zuko, who is /kicking Azula's ass/, then goes down because he /jumped in front of a lightning bolt that Azula deliberately threw at Katara to bait Zuko out of his stance/. Zuko couldn't redirect because he didn't have a chance to get set. There's even a slow-motion sequence and a long drawn-out 'NOOOOOOOOO!' So, he totally takes the bullet to save Katara's life. 

After Azula is finally dealt with, Katara then heals Zuko's injuries, and they block the scene and how she's looking down at him almost /exactly/ like the scene where she healed Aang in the season 2 finale. Zuko's eyes open, he looks up and weakly whispers "Thank you, Katara." 

Katara, /with tears in her eyes/, says warmly "I think I'm the one who should be thanking you." 

She then helps him to his feet, and they both stand there looking mournfully down at the broken and insanely shrieking Azula as she struggles against her bonds, with /Katara's hand still on Zuko's arm/ from where she helped him up. 




(edit) Can be watched here -- [YOUTUBE]1o-IrF2sXuA[/YOUTUBE]

And then, /immediately/ after all this, the very next scene is Mai's reunion with Zuko, wherein she: 

* Calls Zuko her 'boyfriend' and otherwise proclaims her affection for him. 
* Helps him get dressed in his formal robes for his coronation as Fire Lord, their mannerisms in so doing more appropriate for a longtime married couple than a pair of teenagers in a romance. 
* Kisses him. Twice. 
* And Zuko all throughout shows through his every word and mannerism that he is not only crazy for this girl, but completely whipped. Totally. Entirely. 

About four minutes later, you then get the ending shot of the series, which is Katara and Aang on the balcony of the Jasmine Dragon tea shop in Ba Sing Se, looking out at the most romantic sunset evar, she's blushing, soft music, long soulful look in each other's eyes, a hug... and then they start playing the 'Cave of Two Lovers' romantic music from season 2, and *bam*, the biggest damn kiss you've ever seen 'em throw. And this time, /Katara/ starts it. 

The End. 

The creators of Avatar are not only the worst ship teasers in the universe, but they use the most insanely brutal Ship Sinking overkill /evar/. 



(*) My own theory is that she was terrified Aang wouldn't survive his confrontation with Ozai, and didn't know how to deal with that except by keeping Aang at emotional arms' length until after comet day, wherein she'd either be free to open her heart to him, or else would be mourning him. Maybe not entirely fair to the kid, but totally understandable, especially for a girl her age. But, that's me wondering, they never really said why.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2008)

What made you delete your post and repost it?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> What made you delete your post and repost it?



Seriously. The original post was legendary. The new one is deficient. Your description of the agni kai was vivid and endearing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2008)

I just watched the entire Avatar finale.

And then I read through you guys' fangasming over it while it was going live.

And I honestly can't decide which was more epic.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I just watched the entire Avatar finale.
> 
> And then I read through you guys' fangasming over it while it was going live.
> 
> And I honestly can't decide which was more epic.



Which was more WHAT?!


----------



## Burke (Jul 27, 2008)

*Revisions*



Taurus Versant said:


> I just watched the entire Avatar finale.
> 
> And then I read through you guys' fangasming over it while it was going live.
> 
> And I honestly can't decide which was more *AVATAR*.


Fixed it


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 27, 2008)

Apparently M&B were asked about those "mini-sodes" at the signing on Saturday and they know nothing about it.


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Apparently M&B were asked about those "mini-sodes" at the signing on Saturday and they know nothing about it.



Well, shit.


----------



## Noah (Jul 27, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Apparently M&B were asked about those "mini-sodes" at the signing on Saturday and they know nothing about it.



Fantastic! I accept the concise ending we were given and you all should too!


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hey guys have you ever watched hat Avatar show? *


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2008)

The fandom is in disarray. Zutarians have gone berserk, and the rest seem incapable of differentiating between "Book 4" and "season 4." A lot of people are now saying that Mike and Bryan have "clearly" retired from the show, when all they said was that the books were named after the elements Aang had to learn, so there won't be a Book 4: Air.

And a lot of these people seem convinced that Nick told Mike and Bryan that they do not want more seasons of _Avatar_. Honestly, we learned so little at this SDCC... people are going nuts.

Too bad about the mini-episodes, though. But I'd rather have Mike and Bryan work on the movies and continue to develop further ideas for the TV show than spend their time on superfluous stuff.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> Which was more WHAT?!



Which was more Melon Lord. 

As for the minisodes, didn't they say they had to cut the scene of Zuko meeting his mother from the finished product? Seems a damn big scene to cut.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Apparently M&B were asked about those "mini-sodes" at the signing on Saturday and they know nothing about it.


well that kinda bad


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 27, 2008)

So I have finally seen it. It was brilliant! I cried when Zuko and Iroh were re-united, and had a geekasm during the final fight between Aang and Ozai.

It was really all great but... where the fuck is the milf? 

I was very eagerly anticipating her reappearance, but noooooooooo... no Ursa for you, Graham. 
Disappointing...

Oh well, fucking awesome finale! Zuko shot up to my number 1 favourite Avatar character spot, and lols, Kataang = fucking cannon. 
Told ya, you crazy, rabid and delusional Zutarrians. 
It feels good to be on the right end of a shipping war.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> So I have finally seen it. It was brilliant! I cried when Zuko and Iroh were re-united, and had a geekasm during the final fight between Aang and Ozai.
> 
> It was really all great but... where the fuck is the milf?
> 
> ...



Here's the cartoon Mike and Bryan introduction of the second half of the movie screened at SDCC, and the cartoon Mike and Bryan introduction of Mike and Bryan, both humorously referencing the fan response to the Ursa Issue:

Note: squeeling fans drown out much of the dialogue.

[YOUTUBE]MjYhxCwjYI8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]97S1hczrlgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> Here's the cartoon Mike and Bryan introduction of the second half of the movie screened at SDCC, and the cartoon Mike and Bryan introduction of Mike and Bryan, both humorously referencing the fan response to the Ursa Issue:
> 
> Note: squeeling fans drown out much of the dialogue.
> 
> ...


lmfao, they have an AVATAR sense of humor XD
 The damn squealing


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> lmfao, they have an AVATAR sense of humor XD
> The damn squealing



Konietzko's pretty good. Mike DiMartino always talks in that cheeky kind of way where he breaks up the fragments of the sentence.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 27, 2008)

Azula, however, is probably not one of them. Its likely now (if not certain) that she was a /learned/ sociopath, not a congenital one. Raised by sane parents, she may very well have started out with just a little more childhood cruelty than average (remember that her mom was disturbed by her behavior even at a young age) but still capable of learning and growing out of it. 

Unfortunately, she was raised by a flat-out psychopath, and learned early on what daddy did to children who disappointed him. Also that grandpa was entirely willing to order his grandson offed to punish daddy. So both her survival and her need to have at least one of two parents like her meant that she had to learn how to be more like daddy, and so she applied all her prodigious intelligence and willpower into molding herself into being a complete heartless bastard just like Ozai. 

Who then, in the end, repaid all this dedication and effort and /extreme/ twisting yourself out of shape inside to please him with... complete and total indifference. He didn't even care enough about Azula to hate her the same way he hated on Zuko. He just gave her a useless sinecure to go sit on while he declared himself supreme ruler of everything, and didn't even take her along because... no reason at all, really. Just couldn't be bothered to think of it. 

And so, Azula, already starting to crack from having lost everyone and everything in her life /except/ her father's approval... suddenly realizes the truth. Her father is such a narcissistic megalomaniac that he can't even be arsed to give two shits if she's alive or dead. 

Cue complete mental & emotional collapse. 

Y'know, when you think about it, what Ozai did to Azula is perhaps the single most evil fucking thing he's done in the series.(*) And this is a guy whose resume includes /attempted genocide/.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 27, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Azula, however, is probably not one of them. Its likely now (if not certain) that she was a /learned/ sociopath, not a congenital one. Raised by sane parents, she may very well have started out with just a little more childhood cruelty than average (remember that her mom was disturbed by her behavior even at a young age) but still capable of learning and growing out of it.
> 
> Unfortunately, she was raised by a flat-out psychopath, and learned early on what daddy did to children who disappointed him. Also that grandpa was entirely willing to order his grandson offed to punish daddy. So both her survival and her need to have at least one of two parents like her meant that she had to learn how to be more like daddy, and so she applied all her prodigious intelligence and willpower into molding herself into being a complete heartless bastard just like Ozai.
> 
> ...


There's a belief that if you desire to follow in your father's, or any preceding ancestor's footsteps, you inherit their sins as well. So, pretty much, the genocide of the airbender tribes by Sozin is on his resume as well. Not to mention all the raids on the water tribe


----------



## Koi (Jul 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> Here's the cartoon Mike and Bryan introduction of the second half of the movie screened at SDCC, and the cartoon Mike and Bryan introduction of Mike and Bryan, both humorously referencing the fan response to the Ursa Issue:
> 
> Note: squeeling fans drown out much of the dialogue.
> 
> ...



....
It's official.

I want to marry them.


I love the, "..And to, the fifty percent of the people in the room who're all mad about the 'Zutara issue,'.."
"Spoiler alert!"
"..They saw it already, it was on last week."


----------



## Silvermyst (Jul 27, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> From the creators of Avatar -- Avatar Book 4: Air.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sLI1AvPjUeQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This is the most brutal  in the history of the universe.



That's awesome. Oh my Gracious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2008)

On the subject of Azula:

Ozai wasn't indifferent towards her. Years before, he presented her performance to Azulon and called her a prodigy. At the Royal Plaza, it wasn't indifference, it was simply Ozai's self-absorption. He wanted to conquer the Earth Kingdom, _alone_. It was active; he spurned her. For Azula, it was total rejection.

The problem was that Azula spent 6 months on her own, autonomously bullying everyone she came across and single-handedly manipulating the fall of Ba Sing Se, one of the greatest feats in Fire Nation history. Compared to everyone else, she was a magnificent bender and brilliant tactician... but compared to Ozai, she was inferior. Therefore, she worshiped him. So she had to confront deficiency in addition to the rejection at the Plaza.

And she was then haunted by her lonliness. From that, the paranoia of all martinet autocrats overwhelmed her. She betrayed others, and caused others to betray others... but with Mai and Ty Lee at the Boiling Rock, she realized that _she_ could be betrayed by others. When she became Fire Lord, an ultimate position of power, this fear became proportional.


Azula's problem was that she had a tinge of normalcy within her. Not necessarily benefice, but normalcy. These were Roku's genetics, the genetics that Zuko fully inherited. Zuko's struggle was with the bit of Sozin within him that tainted his Roku-like nature. Azula was the converse. And it's the reason that she cared about things, such as Ursa's treatment of her. Ozai didn't care about anything not related to his supremacy.

What's weird about Azula is that she had a truly ambivalent attitude towards Zuko. She was relentlessly cruel to him as children, but she grabbed his hand and dragged him behind the curtain as Ozai was scolded by Azulon. She felt some sort of connection to him. When Zuko returned to the Fire Nation, she lied to Ozai about Aang's death in order to implicate Zuko if Aang survived, but she also went out of her way to advise Zuko to be careful about seeing Iroh, despite having no reason to do so.

That's why I believe that if she could reconcile with Ursa, she could regain some of her normalcy. It would be a cataclysmic life of wild mood swings and emotional contention, but at least a life outside of an asylum and with flourishes of happiness.


----------



## Billie (Jul 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ugdSxT-dRrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you all think Azula's earlier near defeat by Katara influenced her behavior in the final fight against the two?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 27, 2008)

Jove said:


> Compared to everyone else, she was a magnificent bender and brilliant tactician... but compared to Ozai, she was inferior.



Inferior firebender, yes. Ozai had more raw power than Azula, that's been plain ever since 'Day of Black Sun'. Although Ozai had decades more of experience to help account for that. 

But inferior tactician? Inferior manipulator? When the hell did Ozai ever do anything that impressed us with his /brain/? I cannot remember even one instance. Hell, even Ozai's plan in the finale was actually /Azula's/ plan. And Ozai's usurpation of Iroh & Azulon was because of /Ursa's/ idea, not his.




Bolt Crank said:


> Do you all think Azula's earlier near defeat by Katara influenced her behavior in the final fight against the two?



Doubtful. It was the day of Sozin's Comet -- Azula's a hundred times as powerful as Katara right then, and knows it. What would she be afraid of? 

Nah, she took that lightning shot at Katara because she knew that in a straight fight vs. Zuko, she was going to lose. She was taking hits she couldn't block... Zuko wasn't. She was getting tired... Zuko wasn't. So, she did what she did best, and cheated.


----------



## Noah (Jul 27, 2008)

Which defeat? At Ba Sing Se? I highly doubt Azula would consider that a defeat at all, considering that Zuko interrupted the fight and they switch partners. Even though Katara completely owned her in that fight, she didn't officially lose, so the thought wouldn't even occur to her.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2008)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]ugdSxT-dRrQ[/YOUTUBE]



I'll be honest, Blacks; I hated all of the songs. However, that last minute was amazing. I like the kitchen sink approach to editing AMV's.


As far as Ozai's tactical/manipulative skills, watch the scene in DoBS when he uses Ursa's fate as bait to keep Zuko around. Juxtaposed with Azula's similar situation with Aang/Toph/Sokka, it's meant to show where Azula learned such things.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 28, 2008)

Interesting note from TVTropes' "Cute Bruiser" entry: 



> It was mentioned on the DVD Commentary that Toph wasn't originally female (the Earthbender in the opening and by extension The Boulder was the original design), but they changed it partially because they liked the concept of a twelve year old girl kicking the asses of a bunch of people much larger than her.



So, originally, we'd have had a big guy on the group travelling with them, being the strongman and then getting them all in trouble with his boisterous behavior, drinking, and coarse manners? 

Well, that could have been amusing. 

But I join everyone here in being /so glad/ they went with the Blind Bandit instead. 





From Avatarspirit.net:



> SDCC's Avatar panel wrapped up at about 9 PM PST last night. The panel lasted about an hour and 45 minutes and was composed of Avatar creators Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko and Avatar Director Joaquim Dos Santos. The panel program was as follows:
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...







Oh, re: the Southern Water Tribe thing -- while surfing other boards, I saw a post that mentioned that Hakoda spent some time sailing around the South Pole, 'going from village to village', looking for another Waterbender to train young Katara. (And finding none, as the Fire Nation raids had put them all in the concentration camp with Hama the crazy bloodbender.) 

So, there we have it -- there /is/ more than just Sokka & Katara's home village in the Southern Water Tribe. They did decentralize.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Interesting note from TVTropes' "Cute Bruiser" entry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, so the Ember Island play had the original Toph XD


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 28, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> * A new Avatar MMORPG will be coming out soon, presumably like World of Warcraft or Everquest



Totally. There. 

I also kinda hope we might see a table top RPG at some point. 




> * This won't be the last Avatar panel at SDCC.



Which gives me hope the franchise will continue in one way or another.


----------



## Koi (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think this has been posted before, but..

[YOUTUBE]LXJ2IVLGcbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2008)

I couldn't hear everything said specifically about Ursa in that Mike and Brian sketch. Summary? Anything important?

And  at Book 4: Air. That's how you spit on the fantards.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

lmfao, this screencap is hilarious
Sometimes, when something makes you headdesk so hard, or bang walls with such fervor, you just need a good buddy too.....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2008)

Saved for great justice.

I'm starting to think you and I need to collaborate on some fantard baiting. 

Spread the _joy_.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Saved for great justice.
> 
> I'm starting to think you and I need to collaborate on some fantard baiting.
> 
> Spread the _joy_.


GREAT JUSTICE?!?!  
*BLARES OUT THE STEEL SAMURAI SONG*


----------



## JH24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, what can I say? "Sozin's Comet" was absolutely a great ending to an amazing series! Too bad it's over, although I'm looking forward to watch the third season again on DVD. 


Avatar really went out with a bang. Although it's a pity that there won't be a fourth season, I think it's a good decision. The main goal has been achieved, and I'll happily think back at several of those very memorable battles, scenes and plottwists. Like Zuko's betrayal in "Crossroads of Destiny." (I was so disappointed when he did that, and even a bit angry. Looking back, I realize how great a job the creators did to make a viewer feel angry/disappointed at a cartoon character!)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

JH24 said:


> Well, what can I say? "Sozin's Comet" was absolutely a great ending to an amazing series! Too bad it's over, although I'm looking forward to watch the third season again on DVD.
> 
> 
> Avatar really went out with a bang. Although it's a pity that there won't be a fourth season, I think it's a good decision. The main goal has been achieved, and I'll happily think back at several of those very memorable battles, scenes and plottwists. Like Zuko's betrayal in "Crossroads of Destiny."



A fourth season is a very real possibilty. There just won't be a Book 4, with these characters.

That's a great motivational poster, Rei. There's a ton of amazing ones in the _Avatar_ fandom. This has always been my favorite:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> A fourth season is a very real possibilty. There just won't be a Book 4, with these characters.
> 
> That's a great motivational poster, Rei. There's a ton of amazing ones in the _Avatar_ fandom. This has always been my favorite:


Trukk no munkky 
That deduction was truly the most AVATAR of the series


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

As you could imagine, this is a VERY popular screencap for such things:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> As you could imagine, this is a VERY popular screencap for such things:


Wow Aang, what'd you have to eat to make your batter that color?   
They're so into it, you can't tell where one begins, and one ends   
This is why Azula secretly looks forward to encountering Aang 
And now she chases him 
Only Chuck Norris' tears and Aang's loving can set her straight now


----------



## JH24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> A fourth season is a very real possibilty. There just won't be a Book 4, with these characters.




I didn't know that. You mean that they could make another series focused on another Avatar? That would be nice, although I'm slightly worried it would not be different enough. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 28, 2008)

Azula is completely, profoundly, batshit crazy. 

And not crazy like Ozai "delusion of grandeur try and burn down an entire continent" crazy, I'm talking "howling and spitting like a wild animal crazy". 

In her current state Azula couldn't lead a ballroom dance much less an entire nation.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jul 28, 2008)

Also: Zuko laying smackdown on Ozai

Check it before Viacom removes it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2008)

Ah ha, so we've entered into the compromising screenshots moment?

Excellent


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ah ha, so we've entered into the compromising screenshots moment?
> 
> Excellent



What gave you that impression?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> What gave you that impression?


lulz
plus those bangs look like Ururu's bangs.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey dudes, and dudettes, Sozin's Comet is on again!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2008)

Which channel?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Which channel?


What?! XD Nick of course!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> What?! XD Nick of course!



They've rerun Sozin's Comet more than they've rerun any show since the end of Book 2. Which would be... repeating it at all.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> They've rerun Sozin's Comet more than they've rerun any show since the end of Book 2. Which would be... repeating it at all.


Too true, and too sad.
lol, Aang rasengan


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 28, 2008)

Watching it the third time is just as good as the first.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

That chase sequence is so breathtaking and thrilling.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Toph called Suki honey 
It's official, Toph wants to tap that 
Toph is butch, lulz, jk


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh, thanks Nick. I didn't want to hear the ending credits music. It wasn't AVATAR or anything. Just plug something else over a generic side-scroll


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh, thanks Nick. I didn't want to hear the ending credits music. It wasn't AVATAR or anything. Just plug something else over a generic side-scroll


Nick fails once again D: I hate it when networks fucking side scroll a useless ad to squeeze in some more dollars.
Plus they deserve to have their name LEGIBLE, they deserve credit dammit!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh, thanks Nick. I didn't want to hear the ending credits music. It wasn't AVATAR or anything. Just plug something else over a generic side-scroll



 That's Nick for ya


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> That's Nick for ya



With the volume 4 dvd coming out tomorrow, I'm think of doing a  Rewatch sequel for the last ten episodes, you up for it?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 28, 2008)

I would be game but I'm still on and off hiatus, maybe when the box set comes out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I would be game but I'm still on and off hiatus, maybe when the box set comes out.



That would be September 16. I think that's actually a wise decision. That gives these final episodes a bit of time to marinate.

I also figured that each episode is 24 minutes. With 61 episodes, that works out to 24 hours, 24 minutes. One day, I'm going to do this, but I might need to do this with friends. Friends, of course, that would never agree to such a thing.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 28, 2008)

So anyone look forward to that marathon  where they air every single episode avatar in order on nicktoons?

This just in, avatar finale scored 5.6 million viewers making it the most watched avatar episode and among the 5 most watched cable movies that week.

crfe


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 28, 2008)

Wait. Are they really doing that again? Because, it would be weird considering one already happened the week of the 14th.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Naturally, it seems Avatar's finale kicked ass and took names.

Naturally, Nick will beat it like a dead horse, still not realising it was an actual good show.

Naturally.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Naturally, it seems Avatar's finale kicked ass and took names.
> 
> Naturally, Nick will beat it like a dead horse, still not realising it was an actual good show.
> 
> Naturally.


Wouldn't be the first time that happened 
Except now, it's with a serious show


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Avatar is srs business.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Avatar is srs business.


There once was a man named Ozai 
Who was as horrendous as Appa's inner thighs
So sinister was he
The Cabbage Man cries
Into his cream of cabbage flan pie


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

A true masterpiece. We should get that put into the opening post.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> A true masterpiece. We should get that put into the opening post.


Indeed 
But a boy named Aang
Flew to with a bang
On his glider full of nuts and snacks
And he laid down the SMACK!
Too bad, so sad, Ozai's head went clang


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Levels of AVATAR going critical!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Levels of AVATAR going critical!


Fuck yeah! 
So on and so forth, 
the fans gasm'd in all sorts 
But the Zutaraians did not imbibe 
On the EPICAVATARtide 
Of the series of great worth 

And this boy went superiria on all yo' asses


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Super Iria breaks all barriers and pierces heaven with the power of AVATAR.

Man, this thread is excellent for the lulz.

And we're still pushing 500!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Super Iria breaks all barriers and pierces heaven with the power of AVATAR.
> 
> Man, this thread is excellent for the lulz.
> 
> And we're still pushing 500!


Clap shut that trap! 
In here we don't use that crap!
Screw all your epics and GARs!
Strikethrough that shit, from now on, it's only AVATAR!
Melon Lord rapes you all with flak 

This shit is where it's at!
But please don't use tight, fly, and phat!
That shit is so 1990
So, please, stifle yourself kindly
Pushing that 500, take a wild ride on that monorail cat!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Why oh why can't I rep you again? You'll have to settle for my soul. Again.

Oh man, I just thought so something. With Avatar over, what's going to happen to all those people obsessed with airbending not having a specialty? No closure for them.

Ah, I'm cruel, thinking of other people's suffering. Nonetheless, lol.

Back to AVATAR limericks.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Why oh why can't I rep you again? You'll have to settle for my soul. Again.
> 
> Oh man, I just thought so something. With Avatar over, what's going to happen to all those people obsessed with airbending not having a specialty? No closure for them.
> 
> ...


ReikaiDemon, so beyond EPIC, it's AVATAR 
Screw with me, and you won't get far 
The total Tophtard, rick'in it up 
This bubble will never pop 
Only AVATAR describes me dammit, not EPIC, not GAR


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

You're having too much fun with this, ya know that?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> You're having too much fun with this, ya know that?


Sokka better have limericks. 
When the new mini-sodes kick. 
He'd rock that shit up and down the track.
But knowing Sokka, on the last one, he'd crack.
Oh Sokka, which form of poetry next you'll pick?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

Palindromic Haiku. The Master's Edition of Poetry.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Palindromic Haiku. The Master's Edition of Poetry.


It's getting so AVATAR in here 
That truthfully I fear 
That the universe will cleave in two 
From all this hot poo poo 
Oh universe, please withstand our sheer levels of AVATAR, or I'll be in tears. 

Cause without you, no more new Avatar content will air 
But we'll all still care
But damn it all, we're just too fucking AVATAR 
Maybe pushing that 500 would be going to far 
Dammit, I'm fucking hungry, I want pizza, juice, and a pear.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2008)

Zutarian flames don't need fannin'
With the coup's they've already been plannin'
They fell for Bryke's trap
Now they've finally snapped
Because they're allergic to canon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

I ever mention I love you guys? 

*wishes he was poetically inclined. At all*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Jove said:


> Zutarian flames don't need fannin'
> With the coup's they've already been plannin'
> They fell for Bryke's trap
> Now they've finally snapped
> Because they're allergic to canon.


Oh, hello there Jove
I must say, I must ask, how doth it goes?
Earthquake, did you hear?
Down in south Cali, I fear...
This worries me, it does, my aunt lives in S.Cali, this makes me sad as Edgar Allen Poe
;-;


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2008)

AVATAR win in my Avatar thread? 

Just as planned.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 29, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> AVATAR win in my Avatar thread?
> 
> Just as planned.


Yo yo yo,  Verdant man
Put away that crazy note book, maybe in a coffee can...
Don't make any sudden movements now
Please, oh, please, don't have a cow
Unless you're aiming to put down zutaraians and Nick execs, then fire up that frying pan


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2008)

All yr womenz belong to Wang Fiyah
You men may address him as siyah
With Hawky leading his Gaang
And a staff bigger than Aang's
His power eclipses Iria's


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 30, 2008)

Jove said:


> All yr womenz belong to Wang Fiyah
> You men may address him as siyah
> With Hawky leading his Gaang
> And a staff bigger than Aang's
> His power eclipses Iria's


All these limericks in this thread 
Is all but a code for those not dense as lead 
WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!?!  
Why the Neo White Lotus, is our name these days so far   
If you ain't savvy with that, you're as good as dead


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2008)

So a rock jabbed Aang in the back
"DEUS EX MACHINA" fastidious ones laughed
And when the pawnage commensed
If it did not make much sense
It's still nothing compared to Sharingan HAX


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 30, 2008)

Jove said:


> So a rock jabbed Aang in the back
> "DEUS EX MACHINA" fastidious ones laughed
> And when the pawnage commensed
> If it did not make much sense
> It's still nothing compared to Sharingan HAX


Speaking of, Sasuke ain't nothin' but a Mary Sue 
Oh Kishimoto, how could you? 
Ain't nothing but a hax, it can tame the Kyubii?!  
Oh come on, Sharingan is just a load of poopie 
Damn you Kishimoto, and your Deus Ex Machina flu.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2008)

KatAangers, you got the win
But your gloating is making me cringe
The fact still remains
You're disgracefully plain
Oh, and way to go out on a limb.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2008)

Limerick? Friends,
AVATAR Haiku is the
true way to go.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 30, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Limerick? Friends,
> AVATAR Haiku is the
> true way to go.


Dear old buddy Tarsus
I'm sorry, but that haiku is...
Incorrect I'm afraid to say, for you see
On line one and three
You're one syllable too short in both line, you lose the versus.

*bouncer kicks you out
with such clout
yes I do realize
that even my actions with you guys
are limericks form too, no doubt*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Limerick? Friends,
> AVATAR Haiku is the
> true way to go.



Did Jet just perish?
You were watching it, weren't you?
What spirit water?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 30, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know what surprises me?
> This is the internet you see
> And we're spouting off poems
> Yet we're not emo, nuh um
> Neither are the poems full of angst, hehee



Teh emos are lame
We laugh as they cut themselves
Isn't life a bitch 

Lol we're so off topic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 30, 2008)

Off topic you say?
No, no, no, nay.
AVATAR poetry
Is still about Avatar, you see,
So every post IS Avatar, hooray 

*I fail at bad poetry*


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 30, 2008)

The fail is with you
Little one Taurus Versant
May you find the win

wow haikus are easy.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 30, 2008)

Mider T in here
Poetry abundant next
cool waterbending


or some shit


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 30, 2008)

omg lol, we're wordbending 
Not even the avatar can master this, we're the queens and kings
We have some massive qi 
Pwning the spit out of our foes, and making them pee
Lets take over the world, for slaves to our tending


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 30, 2008)

True words my Rekai
We shall conquer the damn world
With our wordbending


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2008)

Let's go to The Beach
A trip devoid of substance
Back to the b-plot


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 30, 2008)

Jove said:


> Let's go to The Beach
> A trip devoid of substance
> Back to the b-plot


Seems like this episode of Avatar Discussion Thread
Will be filler and bland as white bread
Out of characterness will ensue
Wallbangerness and facepalms will spread like mutant birdflu
After this beach trip, all memories of this episode better be dead


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 30, 2008)

Aang deafeats Ozai
And Zuko becomes firelord
Sozin's Coment WIN lol


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 30, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Aang deafeats Ozai
> And Zuko becomes firelord
> Sozin's Coment WIN lol


 Indeed, that finale was fucking win! 
 Ozai got so fucking pwn'ed. 
 Then he laid claim to Katara's awesome cooch. 
 He sure made Katara his pooch. 
 Lol, haven't you heard? Limericks are supposed to be offensive as sin!


----------



## masterriku (Jul 30, 2008)

what the deuce haikus.

I guess I'll come back tommorrow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

The Avatar world was once torn
Now it's over and I am forlorn
But I'll watch Sozin's Comet
To hold back the vomit
When I think about Charlotte Coolhorn


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Avatar world was once torn
> Now it's over and I am forlorn
> But I'll watch Sozin's Comet
> To hold back the vomit
> When I think about Charlotte Coolhorn


lol, what the fuck is that?
That thing scared my cat
Looks like Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
It makes me gnash my teeth until I need dentures
I'm gonna go soak my head in an acid vat


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol, so how the fuck is the Zutarian waangst still going on?  I just read something that's saying pretty much that Zuko doesn't love Mai.

Also, when did Mai 'almost die'?  Because apparently that happened and he wasn't worried about her.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Lol, so how the fuck is the Zutarian waangst still going on?  I just read something that's saying pretty much that Zuko doesn't love Mai.
> 
> Also, when did Mai 'almost die'?  Because apparently that happened and he wasn't worried about her.



A lot of Zutarians are convinced that Aang "let go" of Katara, because he went into the Avatar State. The final scene was trifle, I suppose. They also believe that Aang never showed any interest in Katara, and that she would not even make it into the top 5 of characters Aang had affection for in the show.

This is not going to die; it'll last until the movies, when it will have a fiery rebirth. And if Mike and Bryan make another show in the Avatar universe, with new characters, it will continue into that show. They won't even transfer their feelings into a similar pairing; they'll just demand Zutara.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe their kids have a chance, that'll shut them up


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> A lot of Zutarians are convinced that Aang "let go" of Katara, because he went into the Avatar State. The final scene was trifle, I suppose. They also believe that Aang never showed any interest in Katara, and that she would not even make it into the top 5 of characters Aang had affection for in the show.
> 
> This is not going to die; it'll last until the movies, when it will have a fiery rebirth. And if Mike and Bryan make another show in the Avatar universe, with new characters, it will continue into that show. They won't even transfer their feelings into a similar pairing; they'll just demand Zutara.


Yes, new flames shall arise
When in new canon, full of kid surprise
Because a big what if it is
When they show offspring of KatAang, and they'll all be "PISS PISS!"
Whoo, those Zutaraians need to take a rage dump, at least the happy would be the flies.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

Where is Zuko's mom?
In Joachim Dos Santos' head
Thanks, DiMartino.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> Where is Zuko's mom?
> In Joachim Dos Santos' head
> Thanks, DiMartino.


Don't forget Azula's head too 
If it were a doctor to say, he'd say "Why she has the flu!"
Silly doctor, she's a firebendin' emasculatin' witch
She's just a crazy bitch,
dawg, but that's why we love her so much *chu chu* pek


----------



## Sci-Fi (Jul 31, 2008)

Well..who's going to be Aang's main squeeze if Katara isn't the one (that has been hinted from the beginning)? Only Onji, and she was a one eppy character. Aang is the main character that lost his entire race. The creators wouldn't leave him without that someone he cares about at his side at the end.

Actually when you think about it, Katara was flirting around with just about everyone...lol. And until we knew about Zuko/Mai, a lot of people didn't think Zuko even thought about girls, much less had a GF somewhere...lol.

The creators played the pairing fans to the max and had fun doing it. Zutara will live on in fanfic, it just won't be part of canon.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 31, 2008)

So Been gone a day or so, has the thread changed directions from the post-fin attitude of Anti-Zutara and Where's Zuku's mom or has nothing changed at all?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Well..who's going to be Aang's main squeeze if Katara isn't the one (that has been hinted from the beginning)? Only Onji, and she was a one eppy character. Aang is the main character that lost his entire race. The creators wouldn't leave him without that someone he cares about at his side at the end.
> 
> Actually when you think about it, Katara was flirting around with just about everyone...lol. And until we knew about Zuko/Mai, a lot of people didn't think Zuko even thought about girls, much less had a GF somewhere...lol.
> 
> The creators played the pairing fans to the max and had fun doing it. Zutara will live on in fanfic, it just won't be part of canon.


Well, Aang and Katara better get busy
Repopulating the Airbender tribe is gonna be one hell of a tizzy
I wonder, if two different benders make a child with those styles alike?
However, lets know, bending isn't genetic, it's like a bike!
Hmm, the future of Ancient Middle Earth China Land sure won't have no sissies...


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jul 31, 2008)

ReikaiDemon's limericks are AVATAR and all, but it's getting repetitive.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Avatar world was once torn
> Now it's over and I am forlorn
> But I'll watch Sozin's Comet
> To hold back the vomit
> When I think about Charlotte Coolhorn


You loved it. Admit it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> ReikaiDemon's limericks are AVATAR and all, but it's getting repetitive.


I got a disease now ._.
Limerick cancer, kinda like mad cow .__.
Can't seem to stop o_o
Though, I think I kinda like this slop 
Or maybe not, I think my brain is turning foul ._.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Avatar world was once torn
> Now it's over and I am forlorn
> But I'll watch Sozin's Comet
> To hold back the vomit
> When I think about Charlotte Coolhorn


lol what whit that picture i seen it in the other sections.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2008)

lol poetry still going on.  So any word on those mini-episodes?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol poetry still going on.  So any word on those mini-episodes?



I don't know about Rei, but I'm willing to continue with the varying forms of poetry for as long as I'm alive. But her metrical embellishments are making my head explode.

Someone asked Bryke about the mini-episodes at the SDCC signing last saturday, and they seemed genuinely confused. They said they had not been told about them. So they are almost certainly not happening.

But thanks to ebay, I will soon have a poster from that fan-meet, signed by Mike, Bryan, and Joaquim Dos Santos.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe we'll get some sort of youtube or DVD-only deal.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 31, 2008)

So, what to do without avatar


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2008)

Avatar will always exist inside of our heartsand our balls and guts and livers and fingernails and eyeballs and..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 31, 2008)

As long as Sozin's Comet remains on my desktop, I'll never forget


----------



## masterriku (Jul 31, 2008)

hey you guys remember that Fire sage that helped them reach roku statue in the fire temple what happend to him?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2008)

masterriku said:


> hey you guys remember that Fire sage that helped them reach roku statue in the fire temple what happend to him?



Ah yes, Shyu! That's an excellent charcter to bring up, because when the coronation scene began, I thought for sure that he would be the one to place the topknot-piece on Zuko. I definitely looked for him, but he wasn't there. I was surprised he wasn't shown, since Aang directly asks about what will happen to him at the end of 106.


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

HAY GUYS Solar eclipse tomorrow!

Looks like it'll only be visible in like, Siberia though, so feel free to Firebend all you want.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just about to announced that and stuff.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi guys, I iz back from poem rehab ._.
No more limericks I guess .___.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2008)

lol That chick's tits are popping through, nipples visible.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Also!  Avatar Cosplay thread on 4chan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfaao, this is one of my favorites from the link


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2008)

That lacks Hawky


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 31, 2008)

Ew, one of the Zukos has a nasty scar o_o
It doesn't look like a scar though, it looks like a fresh burn @_@


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Epic Cosplay.

Also:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Epic Cosplay.
> 
> Also:


lol, silly Tarsus, you can't pic post from 4chan, it'll sabotage it everytime


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

It's not as if I was claiming it myself. I just needed to share the win AVATAR that is Melon Lord.

And I can see it perfectly. Link removed


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's not as if I was claiming it myself. I just needed to share the win AVATAR that is Melon Lord.
> 
> And I can see it perfectly. Link removed


Of course you could see it, you posted it, and I got a redirect loop from that hotlink o_o

Oh well...
Hey, I bet in the future of Avatar, the citizens will learn multiple bending techniques.
That'll be cool, image waterbending globs of oil while using firebending to set them off.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Will bending flourish or die off? That's the big question, looking into their future.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 1, 2008)

today is the eclispe right then i can use mah fire bending.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Will bending flourish or die off? That's the big question, looking into their future.


More or less, it'll sorta become less known by people, but they'll use it a hell of a lot in martial arts movies.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd go see them.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Omg, dead thread


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2008)

So, anyone do any Firebending today?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> So, anyone do any Firebending today?


This guy has, for reals


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Not yet.

After exams, I'ma firebend all the useless books and notes into an Appa shape. It'll be my new desktop.


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2008)

Wasn't it a solar eclipse? How the hell am I supposed to firebend with that?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Noah said:


> Wasn't it a solar eclipse? How the hell am I supposed to firebend with that?


You can't, just kung fu around the house or something


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

Noah said:


> Wasn't it a solar eclipse? How the hell am I supposed to firebend with that?



Well, the umbra only went through parts of Canada, Greenland, Russia, and Mongolia/China. All places that should be invaded at their most vulnerable, but now we've missed our chance.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2008)

It's a shame, I flew over Greenland last week.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

We can still honor _Avatar_ before the eclipse day is over. If anyone has been planning something for the last few months, you can choose today to fail at it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> Well, the umbra only went through parts of Canada, Greenland, Russia, and Mongolia/China. All places that should be invaded at their most vulnerable, but now we've missed our chance.


Durn, I guess we missed those DOBS reenactments battles there.


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2008)

Well shit. There went our chance to get the Olympics to a proper location.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, we're not still at war with the Fire Nation 
That was like 800 years ago, you racists 
lol


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2008)

I miss Fire Lord Zuko


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I miss Fire Lord Zuko


At least we'll always have the mountain we carved in his likeness 
....
Oh wait, terrorists attacked that in 2004.....


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2008)

....I want my Earth Kingdom reparations, dammit!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys, you ever think that, like, we CAN bend the elements in this world?! Everyday, man, we're, like, _bending_, but we just can't _see_ it, man. We're not ready to see the truth, man. Seriously, guys.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Noah said:


> ....I want my Earth Kingdom reparations, dammit!


lol, those were given 400 years ago.
Still, though, you still can't find anything about Airbenders in Firenation textbooks, unless if you count Aang


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Aang got busy on restoring his clan ifyaknowutimean


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> Hey guys, you ever think that, like, we CAN bend the elements in this world?! Everyday, man, we're, like, _bending_, but we just can't _see_ it, man. We're not ready to see the truth, man. Seriously, guys.





Sure we can. I waterbend every morning right after I get up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

What about the vid of the guy at the top of the page? 
He's a firebender


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

I bend things with my mind, but no one else admits they can see it.

They can't handle the truth.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I bend things with my mind, but no one else admits they can see it.
> 
> They can't handle the truth.


We know, there is no spoon ._.
First thing they taught us in Metalbending 101 .___.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

There is no spoon, only a potentially awesome weapon of destruction.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> There is no spoon, only a potentially awesome weapon of destruction.


I could only make a fork out of my spoon .___.
I still passed somehow though.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Top of my class at Airbending Slice 

Not so much at Lightning


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Top of my class at Airbending Slice
> 
> Not so much at Lightning


I got an A+ with my lightning bolts 
Even though I cheated using a square of shag carpet..... ._.
I feel dirty....
But those finals were too damn hard =@ @=


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't even get me started on the rainbow fire exam


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't even get me started on the rainbow fire exam



Oh, I think you'd do quite fine at that one, Mr. Coolhorn Package Apologist.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't even get me started on the rainbow fire exam


That was an AP class =@ @=
I only took kung fu with a bunch of styles, and sword classes with dao, jian, hookswords, and staff classes with guandaos, as my electives.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Jove, don't even try.

Coolhorn > all (minus quite a lot)

Seriously, how was that not awesome?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

So, liek, I'm taking Japanese and Chinese nunchaku classes next year <.< I hear you can combo nunchakus really well in bending.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Nunchakus?

Kinda a big step. You'd have to be careful to not wake you in the face.

You'd like you'd be in the presence of the hippies if it kept up.


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2008)

Next semester is Soundbending Theory and Prof. Sokka's Etiquette lectures for me. Possibly advanced Tree Bending, but I might wait until spring for that.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Nunchakus?
> 
> Kinda a big step. You'd have to be careful to not wake you in the face.
> 
> You'd like you'd be in the presence of the hippies if it kept up.


I wouldn't worry about that 
I invented an ingenious shield technique from reading Gaara's powers 
I'll just bend a rock that orbits around my head to block it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a try at Sandbending, but those Vulture Bees worry me, in case of a field trip.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Noah said:


> Next semester is Soundbending Theory and Prof. Sokka's Etiquette lectures for me. Possibly advanced Tree Bending, but I might wait until spring for that.


Did you hear that our professors said that wood bending may be possible in a few years?  They've already had a lot of success using mizong kung fu to bend the trees and decades old lumber. Even though all the wood did was twitch a few feet.


Taurus Versant said:


> I wouldn't mind a try at Sandbending, but those Vulture Bees worry me, in case of a field trip.


 Must be nice to be rich like you 
I hear those field trips to the deserts cost like 12 taels of gold!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a wealthy uncle. Quite the cabbage man he is.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I have a wealthy uncle. Quite the cabbage man he is.


Surely not THE cabbage man?
You're related to the Cabbage Cart Empire?
Wow o_o
No wonder all your weapons were gilded with gold and stuff ~_~


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

A wealthy family is all well and good, but the one thing they couldn't buy me, was love. [/emoToph]

The fun part is dodging the rich kid stereotypes. Not easy, my friend.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> A wealthy family is all well and good, but the one thing they couldn't buy me, was love. [/emoToph]
> 
> The fun part is dodging the rich kid stereotypes. Not easy, my friend.


It was pretty easy for that Bei Fong kid, I swear, it's like he DOESN'T know he's rich. He's a little dim too <.< He thinks the sharpening fairy flies into his window each night to hone his swords. That Jir Dao, the royal Bei Fong sword sharpener, is a hoot though, I didn't know being the royal sword sharpener had all those perks. He even has that new ChakraStation powered by three forms of bending, and he's got a bunch a games for it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

Study relentlessly, kids, and maybe you'll end up at Ba Sing Se University. I teach a class there on the Octopus Stance, The Spirit World, Ancient Civilizations, and Geopolitics.

if you're adept enough, you may be one of the few adroit young students selected for my controversial current project: the dehybridization of animals. And one lucky prodigy will assist me in the study of Conceptual bending, and my tireless work to engineer Fluffbending.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah fun times.

Welp, sword lesson calls. Gonna see if I can't work off this gild, it's too glaring to be practical.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2008)

Professor Sokka was giving a lecture today.....you know I could've sworn those dozens of angry women storming around on campus were there for him


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> Study relentlessly, kids, and maybe you'll end up at Ba Sing Se University. I teach a class there on the Octopus Stance, The Spirit World, Ancient Civilizations, and Geopolitics.
> 
> if you're adept enough, you may be one of the few adroit young students selected for my controversial current project: the dehybridization of animals. And one lucky prodigy will assist me in the study of Conceptual bending, and my tireless work to engineer Fluffbending.


Hey, you must know my Grammy! 
She's a field expert of fluffbending.
I've always wondered what cats look like, I got a bunnycat, and always wondered what a pure bunny, and kitty look like.
I found some ancient pics of cats back then

Apparently, cats can speak some form of American English or cat latin.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Professor Sokka was giving a lecture today.....you know I could've sworn those dozens of angry women storming around on campus were there for him


Yeah, professor Sokka the 34th sure takes after his great*33 grandfather


----------



## Noah (Aug 1, 2008)

I hear he's pitching for an experimental class in Awesomebending.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Intelligent little buggers.

My cousin wants to go into studying bears. She's off staying in the Earth Kingdom University at the moment, where the Earth King and Bosco often go.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Noah said:


> I hear he's pitching for an experimental class in Awesomebending.


Dood, I thought only Kenpachi Zaraki could awesomebend?

Sokka is such a pimp, five percent of the population descends from him


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Sokka brought Kendo to the Avatarverse


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 1, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Dood, I thought only Kenpachi Zaraki could awesomebend?
> 
> Sokka is such a pimp, five percent of the population descends from him



Star pupil, please allow me to give you some sagacious advice: Please don't bring up Bleach. Not this week. 

But Taur, I made this week's chapter digestable:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Intelligent little buggers.
> 
> My cousin wants to go into studying bears. She's off staying in the Earth Kingdom University at the moment, where the Earth King and Bosco often go.


Bear?  Real bears!? 
Do they really breath fire like people say?!
Can they really turn into human at will?!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

I hear many fascinating stories about the thing called "bear".

What's controversial is the Sparrowkeets.

Aparrently that's a very high chance they can be separated into two birds. TWO!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I hear many fascinating stories about the thing called "bear".
> 
> What's controversial is the Sparrowkeets.
> 
> Aparrently that's a very high chance they can be separated into two birds. TWO!


I can see why the great pirate Captain Jack Sparrowkeet takes his name from them 

I hear sparrowkeets can bend your hair


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Hairbending little buggers.

I went on a vacation to see my cousin once. They line up on her windowsill at the morning, waiting for breakfast.

Imagine that!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hairbending little buggers.
> 
> I went on a vacation to see my cousin once. They line up on her windowsill at the morning, waiting for breakfast.
> 
> Imagine that!


I give pancakes to them 

Good thing they're making us watch Avatar for history class


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they're airing The Beach today. Is why I'm here and not in class.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm pretty sure they're airing The Beach today. Is why I'm here and not in class.


Yeah, you failed your Chinese final too


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 1, 2008)

Is it just me or was Prof. Wang Fire's final FUCKIN HARD?
How the fuck am i supposed to know how to bend the element of suprise?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Is it just me or was Prof. Wang Fire's final FUCKIN HARD?
> How the fuck am i supposed to know how to bend the element of suprise?


It was pretty easy for me, but question 67 really burnt my brain out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't even get me started on studying the hallucinatory properties of Cactus fruit.

Worst.Bender.Ever.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 1, 2008)

Question 67? That was easy man. But then again I had version B of the test, so your question might've been different. For mine i had to summarize Avatar Aang's final battle against Phoenix Lord Ozai. Thank god that Sozin's Comet: The Final Battle documentary came on two weeks ago, because i dont think the book could've explained it any better.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Don't even get me started on studying the hallucinatory properties of Cactus fruit.
> 
> Worst.Bender.Ever.


The cactus juice they serve in the cafeteria is good though  I keep wasting my jade coins on the stuff. 
So, anyone score well on the Chinese final? 


LeathaFace said:


> Question 67? That was easy man. But then again I had version B of the test, so your question might've been different. For mine i had to summarize Avatar Aang's final battle against Phoenix Lord Ozai. Thank god that Sozin's Comet: The Final Battle documentary came on two weeks ago, because i dont think the book could've explained it any better.


Yeah, that was a really good documentary, I heard the team studied really hard about the facts.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 1, 2008)

Chinese final...

Ugh, don't get me started.

That went about as well as my Haiku.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Chinese final...
> 
> Ugh, don't get me started.
> 
> That went about as well as my Haiku.


I aced the poety final 
Though, I think the easiest ever final were in the weapon electives, because you can get like 100 extra points if you finish the main test, and properly fix a broken weapon. Good thing I knew sandbending, really got sharp edges on the junky swords.
Though, I heard that was just a ploy to get us to fix the weapons for next year's class....
And some of them were resold for three times the price....
Man, our school is cheap


----------



## masterriku (Aug 2, 2008)

It was chinese I thought it was sanskrit..............................................






























oh crap.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone get bugged by the Waterbending teacher? Those Bloodbending theory lectures, I dunno, he seems to enjoy giving them a little too much, know what I mean?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 2, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Anyone get bugged by the Waterbending teacher? Those Bloodbending theory lectures, I dunno, he seems to enjoy giving them a little too much, know what I mean?


Yeah, he is a little unnerving...
You hear about how that girl who was really good at metalbending disappeared? I heard he had something to do with it....
I dunno about you, but he looks a little too drooly when the freshmen walk past him....


> It was chinese I thought it was sanskrit..........................................  ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good thing the Chinese final wasn't most of our grade in that class


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2008)

Blue fire studies are starting to get me down. I can't get past yellow.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 2, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Blue fire studies are starting to get me down. I can't get past yellow.


I only bended to weird plumey purplish flames ._.
Then Miss. Feng heats her soup on my head .___.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 2, 2008)

Grar, if there were a demon in the form of a teacher, it would be her.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 3, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Grar, if there were a demon in the form of a teacher, it would be her.


Yah, I got distracted from the yummy smelling beef stew on my head, and toasted my new shoes ._.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yah, I got distracted from the yummy smelling beef stew on my head, and toasted my new shoes ._.



Double post. 

Permanent ban.




You kids lack discipline. You'd never last in BSSU.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 3, 2008)

Jove said:


> Double post.
> 
> Permanent ban.
> 
> ...


I was actually thinking of going to a community bending guan ._.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I was actually thinking of going to a community bending guan ._.



Bah! No resolve, either. I'm _challenging_ you, children!

How about another motivational poster? I know I've said this before, but this one is definitely my favorite of all-time:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 3, 2008)

Jove said:


> Bah! No resolve, either. I'm _challenging_ you, children!
> 
> How about another motivational poster? I know I've said this before, but this one is definitely my favorite of all-time:


I hope you don't have a healing factor ;-;
I'm just a poor half earth, half fire nation boy :<
~_~ I swat flies away from cabbages to earn very little money


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's something cool. Iroh.org has a screencap page, which isn't unusual. HOWEVER, Iroh.org's screencap page includes panshots for each episode, which are really great. Although there's a lot of shots that I would like to see, I have little idea how these are actually made, so I'm willing to accept what she offers:




The last six are now up, but not linked directly on the page:














She does take requests, though. I might try to get her to make a panshot of the Sokka's drawing in the final scene.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 4, 2008)

Jove said:


> Here's something cool. Iroh.org has a screencap page, which isn't unusual. HOWEVER, Iroh.org's screencap page includes panshots for each episode, which are really great. Although there's a lot of shots that I would like to see, I have little idea how these are actually made, so I'm willing to accept what she offers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice shots, pan shots have always been awesome in Avatar, nice to see someone take the effort to edit the frames together.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice job Jove. Those are some very quality screenshots.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 4, 2008)

What these really illustrate is that one artbook is not nearly enough. They need _at least_ an artbook for each Book of the show. And really, a soundtrack for each Book as well.

Also, these pans pronouncedly show the lion turtles in Sokka's Master. They were subtely hinting at it all along:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 4, 2008)

Jove said:


> What these really illustrate is that one artbook is not nearly enough. They need _at least_ an artbook for each Book of the show. And really, a soundtrack for each Book as well.
> 
> Also, these pans pronouncedly show the lion turtles in Sokka's Master. They were subtely hinting at it all along:


I guess lionturtle statues serve the same purpose as heaven dogs and lion statues in Chinese culture


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

We're pushin 500


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 4, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> We're pushin 500



We shall overcooooooommmmeeee...
We shal overpowwwwwerrrr iiiiitttttt...




ReikaiDemon said:


> I guess lionturtle statues serve the same purpose as heaven dogs and lion statues in Chinese culture



Yes, it seems like it's that kind of motif/idolatry. Do people complain about deus ex machina when a lion or dog plays a role in someone's life? Do they run up and down the cobblestones, waving bits of paper and shouting, "So what?!! DEM DEM DEM! Statue's not enough foreshadowing!!"


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2008)

We can break 500


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 4, 2008)

With our drill made of earthbending, airbending, firebending, and waterbending


----------



## Burke (Aug 4, 2008)

TER DOWN THAT WALL!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 4, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> TER DOWN THAT WALL!!


Pure harmony of all bending styles simultaneously is an AP(Avatar Power) class ._.
Sorry, too poor to take it -_-
*can't make drill*


----------



## Koi (Aug 4, 2008)

Cause you need heartFAN AND SWORD also.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 4, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Cause you need heartFAN AND SWORD also.


Also a very painful poke to the butt


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh the lulz.

*on exams right now. Will return in spammy glory Thursday*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 4, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh the lulz.
> 
> *on exams right now. Will return in spammy glory Thursday*


D: Oh noes, I got one too, for driving *procrastinates studying*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2008)

Wish I could procrastinate, but these are kinda big exams.

No worries but.

Wish I had a driving exam. It'd mean I could drive >_<


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wish I could procrastinate, but these are kinda big exams.
> 
> No worries but.
> 
> Wish I had a driving exam. It'd mean I could drive >_<


I don't wanna drive, honestly, gas is EVIL, if only I can just firebend the combustion in the pistons out of my ass, then I'd be set. Really, I just need it as an ID


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2008)

Gas is pure evil, firebending much more economical.

And I'll have to take up driving, cause I'll be away from home at Uni next year.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gas is pure evil, firebending much more economical.
> 
> And I'll have to take up driving, cause I'll be away from home at Uni next year.


Yeah, like a special steering wheel with holes to firebend through, or just two cuff ports on the dash


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2008)

I can keep a firebender in my trunk! 

No?

Too far?

Sorry. 

Bus time, off home. Catch you next time I log on between exams.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey ON TAWPIK GAIZ!

New Topic: Can the Air Nomads recover from their near-extinct status? This is the big question in the aftermath of the show.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> Hey ON TAWPIK GAIZ!
> 
> New Topic: Can the Air Nomads recover from their near-extinct status? This is the big question in the aftermath of the show.


It's obvious that they will recover, the Shaolin temple in the real world is proof of that, even though many fonts of knowledge are lost, secrets are slowly being relearned. The advantage that Aang has is that like all forms of bending, airbending is not genetic, or, if Lamarck was right, they scwerd long time, baby 
That takes care of the martial art of the nomads aspect, now, the philosophical teachings might be difficult, seeing as most of the airbenders were born into their monkship. Of course, this being "Ancient China Land" there is probably no end to the vast individuals seeking spiritual enlightenment. Let's look at this, the teachings of the nomads will NEVER survive if no one desires to seek spiritual enlightenment. It would go against all of the teachings if Aang spreads the knowledge just so he can revive the nomad life, that would be a worldly attachment, and selfish self gratification. However, if there are people who do seek enlightenment, then Aang will aid those on the path, not because he wants to bring back the ways of his native life, but to teach it as a service to people who want to transcend from suffering with genuine need. In that case, the Air Nomads have a great chance at revival, not absolute, but great nonetheless. It would be even more successful if his next three incarnations were keen enough to their past lives to allow Aang to pass down the teachings of his life, if all goes well for his next incarnations, then young air nomads will have the best teacher possible for roughly three hundred years, and this is even more hopeful with Aang's other airbender incarnations.
Truthfully, the fourth incarnation wouldn't have to be an airbender at all, we've always assumed that the Avatar reincarnates from one bending discipline to the next, but they've never ran into a shortage of any of the bending disciplines. Two things come from this, if there are no airbenders after Aang's third incarnation, either the Avatar's line ends, or he reincarnates anyways into either a waterbender after being a firebender, and the pattern continues with three benders, or become randomized, or reincarnates as a person with no affinity, or upbringing to bending whatsoever, or fits the nature of an airbender. From his incarnations, the martial art of bending will be relearned if the Avatar so chooses, however, the air nomad teachings may be more nebulous. Yet, if one looks at it another way, if the martial art is assured in spreading, then so too is the knowledge of the nomads, because from the earliest beginnings of martial arts, the skills were concieved as a method to reach enlightenment, to become closer to nature by emulating the animals so deeply seeped in them. Then as a byproduct, monks then have a way to defend themselves, others, their knowledge, and temples from other violent people. So if one looks at it from the angle of martial arts history, the art and the path of the air monks are undeniably bound to each other, and litterally be passed down from spirit.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> It's obvious that they will recover, the Shaolin temple in the real world is proof of that, even though many fonts of knowledge are lost, secrets are slowly being relearned. The advantage that Aang has is that like all forms of bending, airbending is not genetic, or, if Lamarck was right, they scwerd long time, baby
> That takes care of the martial art of the nomads aspect, now, the philosophical teachings might be difficult, seeing as most of the airbenders were born into their monkship. Of course, this being "Ancient China Land" there is probably no end to the vast individuals seeking spiritual enlightenment. Let's look at this, the teachings of the nomads will NEVER survive if no one desires to seek spiritual enlightenment. It would go against all of the teachings if Aang spreads the knowledge just so he can revive the nomad life, that would be a worldly attachment, and selfish self gratification. However, if there are people who do seek enlightenment, then Aang will aid those on the path, not because he wants to bring back the ways of his native life, but to teach it as a service to people who want to transcend from suffering with genuine need. In that case, the Air Nomads have a great chance at revival, not absolute, but great nonetheless. It would be even more successful if his next three incarnations were keen enough to their past lives to allow Aang to pass down the teachings of his life, if all goes well for his next incarnations, then young air nomads will have the best teacher possible for roughly three hundred years, and this is even more hopeful with Aang's other airbender incarnations.
> Truthfully, the fourth incarnation wouldn't have to be an airbender at all, we've always assumed that the Avatar reincarnates from one bending discipline to the next, but they never run into a shortage of any of the bending disciplines. Two things come from this, if there are no airbenders after Aang's third incarnation, either the Avatar's line ends, or he reincarnates anyways into either a waterbender after being a firebender, and the pattern continues with three benders, or become randomized, or reincarnates as a person with no affinity, or upbringing to bending whatsoever, or fits the nature of an airbender. From his incarnations, the martial art of bending will be relearned if the Avatar so chooses, however, the air nomad teachings may be more nebulous. Yet, if one looks at it another way, if the martial art is assured in spreading, then so too is the knowledge of the nomads, because from the earliest beginnings of martial arts, the skills were concieved as a method to reach enlightenment, to become closer to nature by emulating the animals so deeply seeped in them. Then as a byproduct, monks then have a way to defend themselves, others, their knowledge, and temples from other violent people. So if one looks at it from the angle of martial arts history, the art and the path of the air monks are undeniably bound to each other, and litterally be passed down from spirit.



SUMMARIZE, NOW


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> SUMMARIZE, NOW


It's not even that long, it takes like less than five minutes to read 
It just looks big because NF has skinny boards <.<
There's no more than three, five paragraphs tops 
That's barely three-fourths of a piece of paper


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHA! I instigated all this, and for what?! It's already been settled:



T'IS CANON!!!! YOU IS NAUGHT!   


But I specifically meant the practice of airbending, since Air Nomads without airbending are just nomads. The culture exists in response to the ability.

And in this, I believe that Mike and Bryan are wrong about the continuity of their own show.

They probably understand the ramifications of the full disintegration of the Air Nomads. It upends the balance of the Avatar universe, and more importantly ends the Avatar cycle, which logically would sever the connection between the physical and Spirit World, thus resulting in the removal of bending from the world. 

At this point, the world is vacant, and could conceivably evolve by devolution to the original source, energy bending. And, possibly, the Avatar Spirit would be reborn, and the cycle would either be renewed or just reconnected, treating the previous years as an extended hiatus.

The question that remains is, why didn't any Air Nomads arise in Aang's 100 year disappearance. Even without the orthodoxy of the Air Temples, someone should have unwittingly exhibited Airbending talent. But no one did, and I believe it is akin to Aang's inability to master the Avatar State, based upon Guru Pathik's teachings, teachings that were sagacious but inappropriate for Aang. Because of this tutelage, Aang's thought chakra was blocked. Likewise, Aang's incapacitation in the iceberg affected the proper connection between the Spirit World and the physical world, and negated the spiritual basics of Airbending, the spiritual connection to the element itself.

I believe that by the time the elemental cycle returns to Air, there will be the nascent signs of Air Nomad civilization in at least two temples. As the lion-turtle says, the source of bending comes from the energy within us, the flow of qi. The arrows on Aang's body represents this path. And although the original Airbenders learned from the Sky Bison, eventually they taught each other. The power is within complementary spirits... they shall learn once more.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA! I instigated all this, and for what?! It's already been settled:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure mike carefully choose his words, he used "likely" which means there can be a chance that either air benders will exist, or they won't. It could go either way  Quite possibly, the world just may have lost the way to express the nature of airbending, the nature still exist, but the knowledge to express it with chi could, or could not exist anymore. The Avatar could still exist, even if the last two airbenders, Appa and Aang, die. Or, they could be reborn as benders of a new discipline, a new foundation of airbending based on different teachings. There could be many outcomes, a new Avatar line altogether, a realignment for new balance, or refinement into pure contact kung fu, a return to spirit bending, since the kung fu we know today is basically contact spirit bending by principle.

Though, I'm confident airbending nomads will make a comeback, since in all other bending nations, they share the same principles. Waterbending, most similar to airbending, can perhaps respawn airbending through gradual refinement of waterbending(specifically the change of state in waterbending, steam could lead to an understanding of air, the fluid nature of water is much like air as well), which will then revive the nonviolent life style of the nomads through the practice.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> SUMMARIZE, NOW


the airbenders are dead.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm sure mike carefully choose his words, he used "likely" which means there can be a chance that either air benders will exist, or they won't. It could go either way  Quite possibly, the world just may have lost the way to express the nature of airbending, the nature still exist, but the knowledge to express it with chi could, or could not exist anymore. The Avatar could still exist, even if the last two airbenders, Appa and Aang, die. Or, they could be reborn as benders of a new discipline, a new foundation of airbending based on different teachings. There could be many outcomes, a new Avatar line altogether, a realignment for new balance, or refinement into pure contact kung fu, a return to spirit bending, since the kung fu we know today is basically contact spirit bending by principle.
> 
> Though, I'm confident airbending nomads will make a comeback, since in all other bending nations, they share the same principles. Waterbending, most similar to airbending, can perhaps respawn airbending through gradual refinement of waterbending(specifically the change of state in waterbending, steam could lead to an understanding of air, the fluid nature of water is much like air as well), which will then revive the nonviolent life style of the nomads through the practice.



One of Bryke's main arguments is that the show is called Avatar: the _LAST_ Airbender.

But if I'm eating grapes, and there's only one grape left on the vine, that's the last grape. _At that moment_. But it's not the last grape I'll ever eat, unless I die eating it. Odds are, there are more grapes in my refrigerator.

Just because Aang is currently the Last Airbender does not preclude future Airbenders.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> One of Bryke's main arguments is that the show is called Avatar: the _LAST_ Airbender.
> 
> But if I'm eating grapes, and there's only one grape left on the vine, that's the last grape. _At that moment_. But it's not the last grape I'll ever eat, unless I die eating it. Odds are, there are more grapes in my refrigerator.
> 
> Just because Aang is currently the Last Airbender does not preclude future Airbenders.


That's what I'm saying D:


----------



## Burke (Aug 5, 2008)

500 is so AVATAR


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> 500 is so AVATAR


And we'll get to 500 once Tarsy and the others are done with exams


----------



## masterriku (Aug 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And we'll get to 500 once Tarsy and the others are done with exams




Exams in august

oh wait they live in the southern seas don't they crazy place.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 5, 2008)

masterriku said:


> Exams in august
> 
> oh wait they live in the southern seas don't they crazy place.


Crazy like crazy pills


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

We're pushin 500


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2008)

mike9193 said:


> We're pushin 500



Hey, don't spam. This is a place of substance, not the UG. 







Sweet side-note: Score! I nabbed one of the t-shirts handed out at the SDCC panel on ebay:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 6, 2008)

Jove said:


> Hey, don't spam. This is a place of substance, not the UG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very Bruce Lee


----------



## Burke (Aug 6, 2008)

that Avatar shirt looks so AVATAR


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2008)

I have this one, too. I believe this one is equally AVATAR, although I'll probably change my mind when I see the SDCC one in person.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

is this show done.  I added the 3 books from netflix


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> is this show done.  I added the 3 books from netflix


Yes, it's over o_o You didn't see the finale?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope.  But I saw a few episodes here and there and I knew thT I would like it I just didn't have  the time


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2008)

Watch it NAO


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

I am                ..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am                ..



KEEP WATCHING


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 6, 2008)

Jove said:


> I have this one, too. I believe this one is equally AVATAR, although I'll probably change my mind when I see the SDCC one in person.



This one is so AVATAR that Bryan wore it during the signing on the 20th.
Which brings up something interesting. I know it's tacky to wear a shirt from a band that you're in so does that extend to show creators also?
Oh yeah I also read something where Sifu Kisu himself that he didn't want to involve himself in the entertainment industry ever again. Which is funnily enough something he said before he started work on Avatar too. Point being is that if the franchise continues in Animated form again, it'll be a bit strange to know that Kisu isn't behind any Bending movements used.
Kisu has been everybody! Team Avatar, Haru, Zhao, Azula, Tyro, Ozai.

Well when the time comes I'm sure that M&B will choose someone just as good to replace him.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 6, 2008)

People are still bitching that aang didn't give up katara, but would happen if he really did give up katara completely?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> This one is so AVATAR that Bryan wore it during the signing on the 20th.
> Which brings up something interesting. I know it's tacky to wear a shirt from a band that you're in so does that extend to show creators also?
> Oh yeah I also read something where Sifu Kisu himself that he didn't want to involve himself in the entertainment industry ever again. Which is funnily enough something he said before he started work on Avatar too. Point being is that if the franchise continues in Animated form again, it'll be a bit strange to know that Kisu isn't behind any Bending movements used.
> Kisu has been everybody! Team Avatar, Haru, Zhao, Azula, Tyro, Ozai.
> ...



I was going to mention that, that Konietzko wore that shirt at the signing. It's definitely unsettling. You just can't wear a shirt associated with the event you're attending. 

As for Kisu... we all know what grandiose statements by Kisu are worth: lulz, and nothing else.


And _as for Aang_ and that ridiculous argument that he _had_ to let Katara go, if he let her go, it would be the same as if he killed Ozai: a complete betrayal of his innate character. And not just his character, but the Avatar State, as Yangchen clearly explained. He's _supposed_ to be connected to this world.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

We're pushin 500


----------



## Noah (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, we get it. This isn't the goddamn TTGL thread, so you can cut that shit out.

We reach 500 here with substance, not omgkaminawankwank.

And now, on topic: The first, larger shirt is more AVATAR than the second, smaller one.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ok, we get it. This isn't the goddamn TTGL thread, so you can cut that shit out.
> 
> We reach 500 here with substance, not omgkaminawankwank.
> 
> And now, on topic: The first, larger shirt is more AVATAR than the second, smaller one.



I'm pretty sure this is true, but the 2nd one has been with me so long it's hard to put anything above it. I forgot to mention that it's outrageously comfortable. Nice soft fabric, but surprisingly durable.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ok, we get it. This isn't the goddamn TTGL thread, so you can cut that shit out.
> 
> We reach 500 here with substance, not omgkaminawankwank.
> 
> And now, on topic: The first, larger shirt is more AVATAR than the second, smaller one.



Kaminawankawank sorry couldn't resist.

I suppose I should put some substance in this post

I personally prefer the first one aswell.
If there is a second series should use this one or make a new theard 

what did robotkiller say he would do if this ended up like the TTGL theard I can't remember so we don't have to worry tooo much.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

masterriku said:


> Kaminawankawank sorry couldn't resist.
> 
> I suppose I should put some substance in this post
> 
> ...



That's an excellent question. I'd say it would have to be a new thread. The subtitle would be different, and by the time a new series was ready to air, it would warrant a new thread. Not to mention, it would be a new story with entirely new characters... the only similarity would be the show's setting.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

You know, sometimes I forget this is a discussion thread, and not an FC ._.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know, sometimes I forget this is a discussion thread, and not an FC ._.



Technically, it's a "discusion" thread. 

And there's still plenty to talk about, to 500 and beyond. I'm still going to rank all 61 episodes, and there's still the mop-up Rewatch. And in such time, you'll spark several left-turn memes. 

I'm also surprised that everyone likes the first short better. My bond with the second is strong, I admit.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

All tonight on Avatar Central  Hosted by Jove


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> All tonight on Avatar Central  Hosted by Jove



There is one thing I could do if things got _really_ bad... I could post a list of every piece of _Avatar_ merch and paraphernalia I have. It'd probably end the thread, and terrify everyone. It'd be a LONG list.

Not as astounding as fandom notable Avatar Mom's definitive collection, but still pretty unsettling to anyone that flirts with sanity.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

I never liked merch that much, too many sweatshop laborers. Plus they're pretty low quality most of the time. Like the rebranded DBZ Avatar "action figures"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I never liked merch that much, too many sweatshop laborers. Plus they're pretty low quality most of the time. Like the rebranded DBZ Avatar "action figures"



The figures vary in quality. The Blue Spirit one is awesome. But I'm not a figures collector. Actually, I'm anathema to figures; Avatar obsession overrides this.

The best stuff comes from the SDCC. I got this great poster they handed out in '06 that was a recreation of the Appa wanted poster from Lake Laogai.

My favorite is definitely the giant Appa plush, though. It says 24" long on the Nick Shop, but it's really 38. It's fucking enormous/AVATAR.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

The Appa plush is adorable pek I want it for a pillow, but I would guess it was made in a sweatshop too.... I hate sweatshops


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The Appa plush is adorable pek I want it for a pillow, but I would guess it was made in a sweatshop too.... I hate sweatshops



Watchoo kiddin me? Young, supple asian girls, hot, sticky, woefully exhausted with eyes half-closed and slumped over antiquated sewing machines... if that's a system that's wrong, then what I do thinking about it must be downright demonic.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> There is one thing I could do if things got _really_ bad... I could post a list of every piece of _Avatar_ merch and paraphernalia I have. It'd probably end the thread, and terrify everyone. It'd be a LONG list.
> 
> Not as astounding as fandom notable Avatar Mom's definitive collection, but still pretty unsettling to anyone that flirts with sanity.



do that once we hit 500


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

> Watchoo kiddin me? Young, supple asian girls, hot, sticky, woefully exhausted with eyes half-closed and slumped over antiquated sewing machines... if that's a system that's wrong, then what I do thinking about it must be downright demonic.


 I rarely find that funny, as sweatshop labor killed half of my family, and severely scarred my dad before they found refuge in America 

In addendum, I hate your guts for that sick joke. Funny, I liked you a lot, really.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

Quick subject change: best hairstyle on _Avatar_.

5. Book 3 Sokka
4. Suki
3. First half of Book 3 Aang
2. Toph
1. Zhao


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> Quick subject change: best hairstyle on _Avatar_.
> 
> 5. Book 3 Sokka
> 4. Suki
> ...


Crazula.......




















You bastard <.<


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2008)

Sokka- tent style waiting for Suki but getting Zuko instead.

Yes that's the whole name of the hairstyle


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmmm, I guess I should have been more specific... Book 3 Sokka meant the ponytail with growth on the sides, but it should encompass all of Book 3 Sokka. But dammit, Mider, you just killed me. :sad

The entirety of Azula was my original #4, but then I thought of Suki in Boiling Rock and... I couldn't resist.


ZHAOBURNS ARE EPITOME OF *AVATAR*.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Sokka- tent style waiting for Suki but getting Zuko instead.
> 
> Yes that's the whole name of the hairstyle


So Sokka plays both sides of the field now?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2008)

Sokka can do anything.  Who else do you know pwns fire nationers laying down with a broken leg?

Also is it just me or did Hakoda's hair go from Brown to Gray over the course of the series?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Sokka can do anything.  Who else do you know pwns fire nationers laying down with a broken leg?
> 
> Also is it just me or did Hakoda's hair go from Brown to Gray over the course of the series?


That's some clever subtle ness there 
Either that, or the new lighting in the later episodes threw the colors a little off shade


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Sokka can do anything.  Who else do you know pwns fire nationers laying down with a broken leg?
> 
> Also is it just me or did Hakoda's hair go from Brown to Gray over the course of the series?



Looks pretty brown right here, in the coronation scene:


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh okay, could've sworn in the Boiling Rock though....he did look pretty roughed up though


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

Jove, I can't recognise the other guy in your sig, the one who isn't Gyasto 

And greetings all. How've we been?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jove, I can't recognise the other guy in your sig, the one who isn't Gyasto
> 
> And greetings all. How've we been?


Fire Lord Sozin?


----------



## Gary (Aug 7, 2008)

So guys Im going ot watch this as soon as Im done reading my manga


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds about right, Reikai. And you know your sheer awesomeness has made this thread overload with AVATAR multiple times.

Gary, join us. Avatar is truly an experience.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sounds about right, Reikai. And you know your sheer awesomeness has made this thread overload with AVATAR multiple times.
> 
> Gary, join us. Avatar is truly an experience.


Yes, drink the kool aid  I assure you, it's not full of cyanide and rat poison


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jove, I can't recognise the other guy in your sig, the one who isn't Gyasto
> 
> And greetings all. How've we been?



It's Roku.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

OSHI-

I couldn't recognise younger Roku? 

I'm a terrible Avatar fan. *goes off to watch The Avatar and the Firelord*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

That's like, combining Piebending with Awesomebending at the same time. I didn't think anyone was capable of that.

!

AVATAR


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2008)

Time to market Iroh's Dragon Jasmine Tea


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 7, 2008)

^^That would make AVATAR amounts of cash.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2008)

We never got a ruling on Iroh's opinion of iced tea... he never even mentioned Black Tea at all. Would he consider iced tea to be apostasy, sacrilege, brilliance?

Actually, now that I think about it, the _Avatar_ world might not have iced tea at all. But this is something I need to know about. I do believe Iroh would be appalled by the very conceit of such a thing


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Jove said:


>


It looks like a moon cake pek


Mider T said:


> Time to market Iroh's Dragon Jasmine Tea


Oh gawd, it'll be in plastic bottles like snapple tea  I really don't want to see Avatar whored out to merchandise like that.

Next, we'll get Avatar toilet paper, each square is a frame of animation!  Funny how that works out on many levels.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

Wang Fire surpassed all boundaries and took Suki to the moon.

What happened there, one can only theorise...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wang Fire surpassed all boundaries and took Suki to the moon.
> 
> What happened there, one can only theorise...


Threesome with the moon?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

One can only wonder...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

The Lolcats are strong with this one.

Lolcatbending?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> The Lolcats are strong with this one.
> 
> Lolcatbending?


I think if I bent a kitty, it's poor wittle spine would snap and it'd die =; ;=


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

Tha's no good. Lolcats cannot die.

Maybe you should stick to awesomebending. Go with what you know.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Tha's no good. Lolcats cannot die.
> 
> Maybe you should stick to awesomebending. Go with what you know.


I bends sanities myself =o o=
Make you think all your saves are erased and stuffs =o o=


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2008)

OH NOES, MY SAVES ARE GON-

Oh I see what you did thar. tar


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> OH NOES, MY SAVES ARE GON-
> 
> Oh I see what you did thar. tar


Sanity bent


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's an incredulously AVATAR and rare Avatar item that I own:




These are made buy a girl in Florida, and periodically put up on ebay. They look cool here, but in person they are stunningly beautiful. exceptional work. I kept missing out on the auctions, but went out of my way to get them several months ago. I'd say I've worn 55% Water, 25% Air, 12% Earth and 8% Fire. 

No sanity bending going on in my direction; I have none to bend. :AVATAR


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 8, 2008)

Jove said:


> Here's an incredulously AVATAR and rare Avatar item that I own:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice of one of those were made of wood, accompanied by wood beads 

Hey, spiral energy!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool, where at in Florida?


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know how you get away with it Jove.
Do you ever get in crazy arguments with the wife over to buy diapers rather than an Aang plushie?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I don't know how you get away with it Jove.
> Do you ever get in crazy arguments with the wife over to buy diapers rather than an Aang plushie?



Are you continuing with this "Jove is 44" business? I'm +44, nugga. That's what I is. No wife, and I bet giant Appa makes sure it stays that way for a while. 

But if such an argument ever does occur, I'm putting my foot down every time...  and while I'm out buying the diapers, I'll just mugbend some cash out of some yuppie and buy the fucking thing anyway.

My friends, though, of varying races, genders, and socio-economic backgrounds, are mostly bemused by it all. But things like giant Appa, wearing a pendant each day, those are the things that really bothers them.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 8, 2008)

Well now Jove it's 2008. My 27 year old married friend is going on his 4th kid.
Anyway I am slightly jealous. The only thing I own with Avatar's name on it are the Nick special edition magazines. The shirts don't fit, action figures looked pretty lame, haven't had a game system since Super Nintendo (own choice) and my boo boos have been pretty tame so I didn't feel the need to buy Band-Aids with Aang's face on them.
Oh that's right I do have the Season 2 box set and waiting anxiously for September to purchase the Book 3 set also.

Anyway though Jove why are your friends weirded out by the stuff you mentioned? I mean wasn't the Konoha headband you wore on casual fridays and Akatsuki ring on each finger strange enough? Simply trading one obsession for another the way I see it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2008)

Actually, I was the one that's wrong. 27 with a quatro of chill'ins is 19_58_ orthodoxy.

So you're slightly jealous because I've bought a bunch of stuff that you have no interest in buying?

My friends are stupid. Let them have their precious Heroes and Dexter. Inferior bollocks.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 8, 2008)

Can't we just have some Wang Fire pie? ._.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 8, 2008)

Jove said:


> So you're slightly jealous because I've bought a bunch of stuff that you have no interest in buying?



Hells yeah man. I wouldn't mind owning it but I wouldn't buy it. 
Contradictory? Of course. But who's gonna unload all their show crap in my hands one lucky day?
Although damn Avatar_mom went overboard. There's somebody who should be worrying about diaper money...or a college fund, whatever. Seriously though I'd like to ask her what she was into before she went loco on Avatar merchandise.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2008)

You guys crack me up


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Hells yeah man. I wouldn't mind owning it but I wouldn't buy it.
> Contradictory? Of course. But who's gonna unload all their show crap in my hands one lucky day?
> Although damn Avatar_mom went overboard. There's somebody who should be worrying about diaper money...or a college fund, whatever. Seriously though I'd like to ask her what she was into before she went loco on Avatar merchandise.



Yeah, that's one that I'm interested in as well. I buy one of everything. She buys at least half a dozen of everything. She's talked about going to comic cons in 1988, so it's not like she got into this sort of thing arbitrarily.

I really don't envy her enormous collection, besides the chibi bobbleheads she got when she took that tour of the studios.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 8, 2008)

So who's gonna be the 1st one in here to name their kid after a character from Avatar?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 8, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> So who's gonna be the 1st one in here to name their kid after a character from Avatar?


I actually know a lot of people named Aang


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 8, 2008)

WTF?? Like little kids, teens, or adults?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 8, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> WTF?? Like little kids, teens, or adults?


Aang's a pretty common name, their names are actually one of the common names, An, pronounced like Anne. They spell their name with a G to prevent confusion of genders, due to it sounding like Anne.
For example, Ang Lee, the movie director does this, though, some dispute that his name is actually Ha 'an or Gang.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

Aang is an epic name.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 8, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Aang is an epic name.



I give it 2 hours tops till some one schools you on the proper vocabulary in this theard


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Aang is an epic name.





Ryuk said:


> epic name





Ryuk said:


> epic





Ryuk said:


> *epic*


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 8, 2008)

Did anyone notice that when Jun was in a bar fight that she fighting against a guy that look like Ryo from Street Fighter?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

Same when we met her as well.

She spends her days off pwning every other show ever.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 8, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> Did anyone notice that when Jun was in a bar fight that she fighting against a guy that look like Ryo from Street Fighter?


lol, that was said PAGES ago.
He shoryuken'ed her offscreen


----------



## Noah (Aug 8, 2008)

Ryo. Art of Fighting.
Ryu. Street Fighter.

Big difference, yo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 8, 2008)

Nonetheless, Jun owns. That is fact.


----------



## Noah (Aug 8, 2008)

It most surely is.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2008)

Jun also ships Zutara.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2008)

Some victories cannot be won by a giant mole with a paralysing tongue.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2008)

As long as DeviantArt exists, so shall Zutara. It's the sinews of the place.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 9, 2008)

Deviantart is the Ship Graveyard.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 9, 2008)

Katara was with....most guys...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 9, 2008)

DeviantArt is pure evil for small artists, just a buncha Nazis are what DA is


----------



## Noah (Aug 9, 2008)

IsoloKiro said:


> Katara was with....most guys...



Point taken. What a ho. 

DA is good for only two things: Being a shipper's wank paradise, and super sweet OC tournaments.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 9, 2008)

I just say:
about 2 years ago, when i head about it. I tought, omg not some lame "american copic anime", so did not see it.
About some half year ago i gave it a chance. and you know what? I wish i never gave it a chance.

That show suck! I made people angery?


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 9, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I just say:
> about 2 years ago, when i head about it. I tought, omg not some lame "american copic anime", so did not see it.
> About some half year ago i gave it a chance. and you know what? I wish i never gave it a chance.
> 
> That show suck! I made people angery?



What am I supposed to be getting from this? Not sure what you're looking for here. Outrage maybe? Want me to call you a troll and then flame you afterwards?
'cause to be honest...I'm not really feeling it right now. You're not even visiting this thread again. Hit and run, whatever.
Thank you and God bless.

Next.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> What am I supposed to be getting from this? Not sure what you're looking for here. Outrage maybe? Want me to call you a troll and then flame you afterwards?
> 'cause to be honest...I'm not really feeling it right now. You're not even visiting this thread again. Hit and run, whatever.
> Thank you and God bless.
> 
> Next.



I believe you need to punctuate that feeble troll attempt/ braindead-anime-fanatic character work with a sokka facepalm:



It exists for the few.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 9, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I just say:
> about 2 years ago, when i head about it. I tought, omg not some lame "american copic anime", so did not see it.
> About some half year ago i gave it a chance. and you know what? I wish i never gave it a chance.
> 
> That show suck! I made people angery?


It's always nice to hear other opinions, I quite liked it, gives variety and scale to the now, near 100 percent in favor of the series regulars here.
I think it's healthy for people to express what they like and don't like. It's alright with me if a few people don't like it, at least it doesn't change how I think of Avatar, and it doesn't change the quality of the show in any way. 
So thanks for sharing, I thought it was quite enlightening to meet one person who doesn't like it, could make for an enthralling discussion.


----------



## Noah (Aug 9, 2008)

Aw, you guys missed it. The post has cookie monster. That means he/she/it loves the show, but is just a little cranky about the lack of Irophakumi and has to express it in a retardo-like fashion.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 9, 2008)

Noah said:


> Aw, you guys missed it. The post has cookie monster. That means he/she/it loves the show, but is just a little cranky about the lack of Irophakumi and has to express it in a retardo-like fashion.


I know 
Just practicing my mind blowing kindness when real haters show up


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 9, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I just say:
> about 2 years ago, when i head about it. I tought, omg not some lame "american copic anime", so did not see it.
> About some half year ago i gave it a chance. and you know what? I wish i never gave it a chance.
> 
> That show suck! I made people angery?



Awwww  Is someone seeking attention?
P.S. You spelled angry wrong.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I love this show(Zuko being my fave character, he's like a cool Sasuke).

But, I honestly didn't like the ending. Now, I don't enjoy killing for the sake of killing, but are you honestly going to tell me that NO ONE on the good guy side lost their life(maybe if you count Jet, but that was never really clear).

Also, I enjoyed characters that refrain from killing back in Rurouni Kenshin/Trigun days, but now, I just really wanted to see the Fire Lord get what was coming to him.

Also, I'm not down with the Katara and Aang pairing. Zuko and Katara damnit. Well, besides that it was awesome. I loved the Ember Island Players and Southern Raiders eps. and really enjoyed the Sozin's Comet till the very ending(i just don't like super happy endings) and the Zuko and Uncle Iroh reunion actually got me tearing up. So, definitely a great show, but not as good of an ending as I wanted.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 9, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Well, I love this show(Zuko being my fave character, he's like a cool Sasuke).
> 
> But, I honestly didn't like the ending. Now, I don't enjoy killing for the sake of killing, but are you honestly going to tell me that NO ONE on the good guy side lost their life(maybe if you count Jet, but that was never really clear).
> 
> ...


That's not true, COUNTLESS people on the "good" side died, it's just that they were all background characters, and it's only common sense to count a bunch of other people during the 100 years of war.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 9, 2008)

That isn't the same and you know it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Also, I enjoyed characters that refrain from killing back in Rurouni Kenshin/Trigun days, but now, I just really wanted to see the Fire Lord get what was coming to him.
> .



Aang blocked his qi; Ozai would be better off dead.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Aug 9, 2008)

Ozai living isn't as grating when you consider what happened. Sure, Aang thought of it like he was showing him mercy, but in reality there would have been more dignity in dying.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 9, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Ozai living isn't as grating when you consider what happened. Sure, Aang thought of it like he was showing him mercy, but in reality there would have been more dignity in dying.


Not to mention it would just convey the idea of killing the fire lord to assume power is the way to become a new fire lord. For rulers like Ozai, if he were to die, then the Chinese belief would be that he would take seat in Heaven and rule for eternity alongside other rulers, if he dies during his term, especially considering he has donned a new warlord title. Aang has pretty much disgraced Ozai, and left him in a enfeebled life. Azula was the firelord for a short while, and she was spared, the same kind of thing goes for her, she simply just doesn't go straight to Heaven by beliefs with her term ended in an ignoble way.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 10, 2008)

Iam not here to make anyone angry! (and i dont care if it speld wrong) 
when i saw the serie frist i was okay, this is okay. the fights are pretty good! But when i saw the ending i was, wtf? that was that? 
This is so child show  I had it so bad after that, so that maybe why i write it in that way i did... i never felt so bad after a show...
Sorry guys, but this is how i feel. So please dont be angry!  I hate it that way!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2008)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Iam not here to make anyone angry! (and i dont care if it speld wrong)
> when i saw the serie frist i was okay, this is okay. the fights are pretty good! But when i saw the ending i was, wtf? that was that?
> This is so child show  I had it so bad after that, so that maybe why i write it in that way i did... i never felt so bad after a show...
> Sorry guys, but this is how i feel. So please dont be angry!  I hate it that way!


If you feel that bad after Avatar, it means you really like it, otherwise, you wouldn't care.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 10, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> If you feel that bad after Avatar, it means you really like it, otherwise, you wouldn't care.



Really?  Never saw it that way!


----------



## Cenyane (Aug 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Aang blocked his qi; Ozai would be better off dead.



nope.Ozai needed to be taught a lesson."suffering will be" his "teacher".wats the point of learning a lesson when dead?


----------



## Noah (Aug 10, 2008)

Anbu Naruto11o said:


> nope.Ozai needed to be taught a lesson."suffering will be" his "teacher".wats the point of learning a lesson when dead?



That's the point. In Ozai's mind, death would be better.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2008)

Anbu Naruto11o said:


> nope.Ozai needed to be taught a lesson."suffering will be" his "teacher".wats the point of learning a lesson when dead?



That's exactly the point I was making. "Better off dead" implies that he's suffering more by remaining alive.


As for AiSakura: the ending is what offended you, huh? If I may play Shawn Spencer for a moment:

:fingers to side of forehead: OH! Rei, Taur, Noah, Mider! I'm getting a strong feeling here! Geicuwghieu! I'm getting... a place filled with animals... a field, a pond, a parade... A ZOO! ZOO, no can't be a zoo, why would someone hate the zoo? Zoo... Zues? No wait, technically that's me, nobody hates me. Ehhhhhh, Zusam River? The Zutons? Sibusiso Zuma? AH: ZUTARA!

I'm sensing Zutara issues.


And congratulations to me. This is my 500th post in this thread.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> That's exactly the point I was making. "Better off dead" implies that he's suffering more by remaining alive.
> 
> 
> As for AiSakura: the ending is what offended you, huh? If I may play Shawn Spencer for a moment:
> ...


s
You know, I watched the History Channel, they showed a bunch of ancient Chinese inventions and stuff, apparently, they had oil drills, clocks, and natural gas pipes 
Reminded me of the tech of Avatar, wow.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

History Channel should do a special on Avatar

How many posts does everyone have in this thread exactly?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> History Channel should do a special on Avatar
> 
> How many posts does everyone have in this thread exactly?



I was wondering myself if there was a way to check that. I can only say my own, with the icon next to the thread. I'm sure I don't have the most, but I feel satisfied accounting for 5% of such an AVATAR thread.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

There is, I just never found out how to do it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2008)

Mider T said:


> History Channel should do a special on Avatar
> 
> How many posts does everyone have in this thread exactly?


As of this post, I got 387 posts in here, making me the third highest poster in here 

I was amazed at the stuff they had in ancient China, remember the Library? Where Sokka used the clock thing to find the date of the eclipse? There was an ancient computer that worked similar to that in ancient China. It was an calendar and clock as well, and data could be input to find locations of constellations and moon phases.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 10, 2008)

Random Avatar Ship Generator

Caution: May cause epic level brain breakage.


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 10, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Random Avatar Ship Generator
> 
> Caution: May cause epic level brain breakage.



Crack? Lies! BumixKana be canon yo!


----------



## Noah (Aug 10, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Random Avatar Ship Generator
> 
> Caution: May cause epic level brain breakage.



Cabbage Merchant x Fat Swamp Guy

Where's the problem?

(145 posts. Snarky quality over quantity, yo)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2008)

Aw

Hell

YEAH


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Aw
> 
> Hell
> 
> YEAH


Hot scissor action


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Aw
> 
> Hell
> 
> YEAH



/nuts

BRYKE! Make this happen, NAO!!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2008)

Zuko lovers unite!

I'll steal your horse and show up with my ex!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2008)

I've never wanted to live in the _Avatar_ world more.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> I've never wanted to live in the _Avatar_ world more.


Why, it's just on the other side of Middle Earth


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I still think it would be cooler to have the good guy that doesn't kill, kill, and then has to be able to live with that decision. It's something that is never done honestly.

All the heroes that have ever vowed to kill again, normally don't(Vash in Trigun anime is an exception, and I love how it was handled there) and it just gets to me thatthey never ever ever get pushed into that corner and actually have to do it. I just love fallen heroes more than spritely "OMG GUYS I DID IT MY WAY! crap, but it is Nickelodeon.

Also, even if they didn't kill off Ozai, I at least wanted to feel something from a good guy dying. I wanted something to happen to someone. It was just too much of sugar canes and lollipops, and while I don't not dislike that, I always feel underwhelmed when a story ends that way. seems like a cop out for me.

Other than that, though, I say, BRING ON MORE AVATAR.

I'd like to see an alternate universe Avatar from the time Zuko betrayed Iroh onward where Zuko remains evil. that would be bad ass.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> Aw
> 
> Hell
> 
> YEAH



That would actually make an awesome fanfic.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 10, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> Random Avatar Ship Generator
> 
> Caution: May cause epic level brain breakage.



...I got Jet/Smellerbee three times. In about ten minutes.

(As well as two canon pairings...)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2008)

lmao, 66% i*c*st squickinator...
Unless if the players in the troupe that did the play were a family production, 100% i*c*st XD 
i*c*st makes hitman baboon a very angry primate....


Does anyone else find femme Aang cute?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd be down with Sokka and Katara.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 10, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> I'd be down with Sokka and Katara.


XD You know what's funny?
During the dark and early days of me knocking and mocking Avatar because I thought it was a weaboo show, I didn't know Sokka and Katara were related, and thought they make a kickass drop dead sexy couple >D


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UBNFNLV7

_We are considering male actors 12-15 years old, Caucasian or any other ethnicity_

_He is a young adventurer and should seem like the type of young man who will grow up to be heroic._


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 11, 2008)

Jove said:


> Here
> 
> _We are considering male actors 12-15 years old, Caucasian or any other ethnicity_
> 
> _He is a young adventurer and should seem like the type of young man who will grow up to be heroic._


Caucasian or other?....
Why is Caucasian a special case?
Why not just say ANY HUMAN?!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn, the script sounds like shit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 11, 2008)

I like how Aang will _grow up_ to be heroic. I know that at 12, 8-9 months is a lifetime, but seriously... Aang's not growing up to be anything. The whole point was that he as to be a hero immediately. And pretty much is from the beginning.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm just glad Zack and Cody are out of the age range.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 11, 2008)

You know, I will lol so hard if they cast a girl for Aang, and put pink blush on her cheeks


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Dakota Fanning would make an excellent Azula

And Mark Hamill could be Ozai


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Dakota Fanning would make an excellent Azula
> 
> And Mark Hamill could be Ozai


Joker Ozai win


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Dakota Fanning would make an excellent Azula
> 
> And Mark Hamill could be Ozai



Heath Ledger should be Ozai.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 11, 2008)

BladeofTheChad said:


> Heath Ledger should be Ozai.



Yeah, and Bernie Mac could be... oh right. Nobody for him to play in the _Avatar_ universe.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Issac Hayes should do the music


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Issac Hayes should do the music



Isaac Hayes passed away Sunday


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 11, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Isaac Hayes passed away Sunday



What???!!!!

I hope I get over this before Sozin's Comet airs!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> Isaac Hayes passed away Sunday



You gotta learn to keep up


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2008)

Live. Action. avatar?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

Trilogy


----------



## Kek (Aug 11, 2008)

It will not make it off the ground. Or even to the assembly line.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2008)

M. Night Shmaladingdong


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Aug 11, 2008)

The Happening was shit.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 12, 2008)

Kek said:


> It will not make it off the ground. Or even to the assembly line.



Oh it's definitely happening man. 
Debating it's potential failure or success is a different matter entirely but it seems to be beyond the stage of development hell. Casting is going on right now and M Night. discussed the shooting locations which of course will take place in Philly, Greenland and possibly Vietnam. 
I think The Last Airbender's future as a feature length film is certainly looking much better than the proposed films for Johnny Bravo and Samurai Jack.
Of course anything can happen 5 months from now but so far it hasn't hit a snag.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

I am almost done with book one can't wait for book 2 pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 12, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am almost done with book one can't wait for book 2 pek



You're in for a real treat. Book 2 is very fluid and continuous, an exceptional feat of artistry all the way through. There's no decline; the first and twentieth episodes are both equally thrilling.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 12, 2008)

lol, what's up with all the dead celeb jokes? 

Also, make Aang black


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't feel like checking pages and pages of threads to see if this has been mentioned before, but apparently the Nick website has revealed the fate of Azula after the finale:


*Spoiler*: __ 



She was sent to an insane asylum indefinitely


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 12, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> I don't feel like checking pages and pages of threads to see if this has been mentioned before, but apparently the Nick website has revealed the fate of Azula after the finale:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





			
				Nick.com said:
			
		

> Momo is a big fan of the Melonlord's delicious melon head -- it's sweet and juicy.


lmao


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> I don't feel like checking pages and pages of threads to see if this has been mentioned before, but apparently the Nick website has revealed the fate of Azula after the finale:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not surprising.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

Ang reminds me of my little cousin.  He could be the black avatar


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

You mean, like, bald?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 12, 2008)

WeWell he has the same shaped head and he also has generic black guy haircut, so yeah he is kinda bald


----------



## Kek (Aug 12, 2008)

With tattoos?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 12, 2008)

Black Aang is the one and only truth


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2008)

Flash Topic: 
*
Best Avatar Uniform(s)*

Honorable Mention:  Fire Sages Uniform
Honorable Mention - Terra Team

10. Fire Nation - Skull Masks
9. Yu Yen Archers
8. Appa's Armor
7. Standard Earth Kingdom Uniform
6. Sokka's Swordtraining Uniform
5. Fire Nation School Uniform
4. Kyoshi Warriors
3. Northern Water Tribe
2. Phoenix King Ozai
*1. Dai Li*


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you kidding?  Phoenix King Ozai's may have been elaborate but it was nowhere near good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Are you kidding?  Phoenix King Ozai's may have been elaborate but it was nowhere near good.





I now doubt that you even like Hawky, you troll you.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

Hawky's still badass, but a 3 pound "crown"/birdnest on the head...yeah not really my dig

Though I like all of the other ones listed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2008)

Bah...

That shoulderblade-piece was the difference between "Hello, protagonist; they say I'm the final villain" and "look at my fucking 10 inch soul patch flap in the suffocating breeze as I single-handedly decimate an entire goddamn countryside on the _perch of a war balloon_"


----------



## Altron (Aug 13, 2008)

Dai-Li #1 uniform? Meh i like the firebenders uniform.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 13, 2008)

It was because of Avatar that I got into and bought a bunch of public domain Kung Fu B-movies on DVD (2 for $1). Anyway I would freak out whenever I would perceive something that was remotely similar to the show. Like the time the hero of one film lifted his hand and used his Qi to suck the leaves out of a tree and made them stick like glue to the villains face which would take his skin off if he attempted to take them off.

How was that similar to anything on Avatar? It kinda, sorta, maybe looked like Airbending to me. You have to see it for yourself. Anyhow to get on topic I would see the costumes that everyone wore in these movies and go nuts if some of it looked like the Earth Kingdom's guards, the Dai Li or even the commoners. In addition with the Avatar art book I'd also like the see the original reference photos of the wardrobe that Bryan and the other character designers chose for the world of Avatar to wear. If anyone knows that work that Trisha Biggar did on the Star Wars prequels then you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Kek (Aug 13, 2008)

I prefer the earthbender uniform.


----------



## Farih (Aug 13, 2008)

I think the outfit Sokka wore throughout Book 3 like at the invasion and stuff was the best.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 13, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> It was because of Avatar that I got into and bought a bunch of public domain Kung Fu B-movies on DVD (2 for $1). Anyway I would freak out whenever I would perceive something that was remotely similar to the show. Like the time the hero of one film lifted his hand and used his Qi to suck the leaves out of a tree and made them stick like glue to the villains face which would take his skin off if he attempted to take them off.
> 
> How was that similar to anything on Avatar? It kinda, sorta, maybe looked like Airbending to me. You have to see it for yourself. Anyhow to get on topic I would see the costumes that everyone wore in these movies and go nuts if some of it looked like the Earth Kingdom's guards, the Dai Li or even the commoners. In addition with the Avatar art book I'd also like the see the original reference photos of the wardrobe that Bryan and the other character designers chose for the world of Avatar to wear. If anyone knows that work that Trisha Biggar did on the Star Wars prequels then you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.


Pretty much, every power you see in Avatar, it's in Chinese entertainment, especially wuxia, which is basically our live action anime. Old, and new shows have martial arts superpowers like Avatar, I've always regarded Avatar as an attempt to bring those elements to western minds as one of the reasons for it's existence.

You know, the Dai Li's uniforms look a lot like the policemen outfits during the Qing Dynasty's government agents. They were also called Dai Li.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 13, 2008)

i always did too. fans can't really expect the creators to have gotten the inspiration out of their butts. they collected all sorts of cool ideas and made it into one of the greatest western animated shows


----------



## masterriku (Aug 13, 2008)

yes soon we shall be at ba-sing-se great wall and we shall tear it down.

I wonder if anyone will able to translate that gibberish up there^^


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 13, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Pretty much, every power you see in Avatar, it's in Chinese entertainment, especially wuxia, which is basically our live action anime. Old, and new shows have martial arts superpowers like Avatar, I've always regarded Avatar as an attempt to bring those elements to western minds as one of the reasons for it's existence.
> 
> You know, the Dai Li's uniforms look a lot like the policemen outfits during the Qing Dynasty's government agents. They were also called Dai Li.



Oh yeah Avatar has given me a greater respect for Asian (especially Chinese) culture and history. The staff definitely put so much hard work that it gets me insane when I some someone lament about Zutara not happening and bashing Mike and Bryan about something as trivial as that. Just the idea of having a martial arts choreographer is impressive enough. You would usually reserve that for an animated film, not for something that's airing on the same network that made it's name with Ren & Stimpy.

 Just goes to show how far 2 guys are willing to go to make the moves in the show look authentic. For comparison, the Gung Fu/wushu moves used on Nicktoon's original show 3 Delivery were copied out of various martial arts films.
The original criticism was that Avatar was made to cash in on the "Anime craze" which is hilarious looking back on it. Was there ever an Anime craze in America?
Pokemon was huge I remember but between that and the Adult Swim Saturday block I don't seem to recall everyone raving about Japanese cartoons.

My introduction to Anime was a kid in my class raving about DBZ, true fanboy. This was back in '94-95. After that was the time I took a dude's earphones, listened to what he was playing and promptly asked him what the hell it was. "Japanese pop", he says! I wasted no time in labeling him as weird. You'll never catch me listening to music I can't understand. This was back in '96. Cut to 11 years later and I'm getting frustrated as to why I can't get *Ikimono Gakari*'s Bluebird to properly sync with my Zune's J-pop playlist.

People change right?


----------



## Vault (Aug 13, 2008)

any word of a spinoff?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2008)

Maybe, but it won't continue with Aang's adventures.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 13, 2008)

thank goodness. i'm for a new season with a new avatar cast. aang's complete pek


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 13, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Oh yeah Avatar has given me a greater respect for Asian (especially Chinese) culture and history. The staff definitely put so much hard work that it gets me insane when I some someone lament about Zutara not happening and bashing Mike and Bryan about something as trivial as that. Just the idea of having a martial arts choreographer is impressive enough. You would usually reserve that for an animated film, not for something that's airing on the same network that made it's name with Ren & Stimpy.
> 
> Just goes to show how far 2 guys are willing to go to make the moves in the show look authentic. For comparison, the Gung Fu/wushu moves used on Nicktoon's original show 3 Delivery were copied out of various martial arts films.
> The original criticism was that Avatar was made to cash in on the "Anime craze" which is hilarious looking back on it. Was there ever an Anime craze in America?
> ...


The way I see it, America just has a casual, slightly negligent interest in anime. Though, it makes sense, as mostly anything that is foreign aside from music really doesn't make ripples in the American interest. Even Kung Fu movies, which back then saw large frequency in imports with dubs, rarely makes it in today's releases. Most Kung Fu movies today are specifically made for American audiences.It's funny how most of the world sees releases of American films, but in America itself, foreign films are relegated to very scant releases. That's really sad, countries everywhere have wonderful movies. It irks me that they force directors and produces of films such as The Ring, and The Grudge, heck, all Japanese horror in general, to remake the movie with American actors, rather than to show it in it's original form with subtitles, or dubbing. I suppose many Americans just plain don't care about foreign entertainment, and it wouldn't make much money in a single showing. Such a pity, considering right now, we got lots of crap coming in monthly, like those "geniuses" who make those awful parody movies(Newest one is Disaster Movie *pukes*), always manage to make it huge, and insures another sequel.

But, I don't really think it's a craze in anime that prompts shoddy imitators, kids like the action of anime, the art is nice too, cute, but with a fusion of realism. Aaron McGruder probably said it best when he said that anime is animation that conveys a feeling of live action. But, the imitators only focus on the stereotypical stylings of anime, they don't pay any particular care to plot, story, or characterization. Then, we have Avatar, which doesn't copy anime, but truly understands it's elements, and composes it seemlessly. I believe they just love the style, and elements, and they're not trying to capitalize off it's stylings. They impart the influences they love, with plenty of culture, a good story, and characters that actually feel real at heart, and positive messages and morals to convey to impressionable people, and Avatar is just so good, people will love it, and take those morals to heart. Bryke did a real good job at making a series that all ages can enjoy, without being mindless pandering and empty mintues, I believe it's a truly timeless show.

Still, there's never been an anime craze, but there's plenty of anime influence in America for decades. Adults today still fondly remember expensive VHS tape fansubs, Astro Boy, Speed Racer,Robotech/Macross Ranma, the earliest adaptation of Miyazaki's work,Akira and some bits of Transformers. It's peppered here and there in American culture, never huge, or big,but it definately gets attention, from time to time, we had live action adaptation movies of anime such as Guyver, Fist of the North Star, Street Fighter(well, those are video games if you wanna get technical)and even now, we're gonna get live action DBZ, and Cowboy Bebop(CB is definately gonna be better). 

Wow, we sure are in an adaptation craze, eh? So many comic book, and cartoon adaptaion films lately. I didn't even expect Avatar to get one until WAY after it was over.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 14, 2008)

All the Avatar film has to be is entertaining and engaging. We're not going to get a film that is probably going to be preserved in the Library of Congress and I'm fine with that.
If I can leave the theater with a good feeling then I'll be OK. I don't want to have to defend it scene by scene getting absolutely nowhere with critics. There's a great opportunity here to make a really good fantasy film with fantastic material to mine from.
M. Night should be able to take the best of Harry Potter, Lord Of The Rings, Various anime and Hong Kong cinema to create gold. So yeah it could either be really successful or be doomed to failure. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2008)

Neo Avatar anyone?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> All the Avatar film has to be is entertaining and engaging. We're not going to get a film that is probably going to be preserved in the Library of Congress and I'm fine with that.
> If I can leave the theater with a good feeling then I'll be OK. I don't want to have to defend it scene by scene getting absolutely nowhere with critics. There's a great opportunity here to make a really good fantasy film with fantastic material to mine from.
> M. Night should be able to take the best of Harry Potter, Lord Of The Rings, Various anime and Hong Kong cinema to create gold. So yeah it could either be really successful or be doomed to failure. We'll just have to wait and see.



Again, he _should_ be able to. But I've recently examined some of his recent work (some of it against my will, I hate movies), and his shot selection is baffling at times. I'm sure he'll be able to adapt the story, but the direction might be an issue. Which is odd for me to say, because my initial reactions were the exact opposite.

But you could also say that his direction and writing has been incongruous on some of these projects, and the _Avatar_ films, with direct source material, could force him to simplify things.

On the subject of the South-East Asian influence, the key is that they integrate the influence and culture, and don't blindly deify it. Too many Occidentals go bananas over such things, like someone who discovers something like Buddhism and instantly disregards every Western value they''ve ever learned (taken to it's extreme with those J-pop wackos). Bryke never fell victim to that kind of transparency.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

That ship wheel broke something inside me.

It really did.

I actually have no idea of what M Night has done. What good and bad movies are to his name?


----------



## Noah (Aug 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> Again, he _should_ be able to. But I've recently examined some of his recent work (some of it against my will, I hate movies), and his shot selection is baffling at times. I'm sure he'll be able to adapt the story, but the direction might be an issue. Which is odd for me to say, because my initial reactions were the exact opposite.



...how the hell can you hate movies? That's a pretty broad range of things to hate.

Anyway, M. Night is an awful director who's talents are still being based on The Sixth Sense. Everything he's made since then (with the exception of the first 50 minutes of Signs) has been absolute garbage. I really have no faith in his ability to adapt Avatar, but the fact that he has Mike and Bryan doing a lot of the work gives it some hope. If we're lucky, he isn't lying and he and his kids really are huge fans of it and that may influence him not to create such shitty camera work, ridiculous plot twist elements and preposterous foreshadows.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 14, 2008)

*Something from ASN's shipping thread.*

You know there are spares to be paired, right?


*Spoiler*: __ 









'Nuff Said.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> ...how the hell can you hate movies? That's a pretty broad range of things to hate.
> 
> Anyway, M. Night is an awful director who's talents are still being based on The Sixth Sense. Everything he's made since then (with the exception of the first 50 minutes of Signs) has been absolute garbage. I really have no faith in his ability to adapt Avatar, but the fact that he has Mike and Bryan doing a lot of the work gives it some hope. If we're lucky, he isn't lying and he and his kids really are huge fans of it and that may influence him not to create such shitty camera work, ridiculous plot twist elements and preposterous foreshadows.



I wonder how much of a hand Mike and Bryan will have in this? Hopefully they can steer him in the right direction.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Aug 14, 2008)

Hopefully the movie turns out good! And has a great katara shower scene =D


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 14, 2008)

And hopefully she isn't played by a 14 year old girl!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> You know there are spares to be paired, right?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hehehe Good thing the only canon is either Sokka/Toph or Sokka/harem

heh :eyetwitch


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> You know there are spares to be paired, right?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I died


----------



## Noah (Aug 14, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> And hopefully she isn't played by a 14 year old girl!



...explain to me how that creates a problem.


----------



## Kek (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

We win the gold medal for pageness 

._. I'm sad now.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 14, 2008)

So jove was right all along I kinda doubt it when he first told me but go us to bad 1k in improable.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

masterriku said:


> So jove was right all along I kinda doubt it when he first told me but go us to bad 1k in improable.


We can have trivia contests and stuff


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2008)

The important thing comes up in just over 10 posts.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

Some of us have different forum settings you know, so it's not 500 pages for everyone ._.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2008)

But it'll be 10,000 posts for everyone

What page are you Reikai?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> But it'll be 10,000 posts for everyone
> 
> What page are you Reikai?


250 pages ._.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 14, 2008)

Well it's 500 for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

Five hundred is what I be seeing.

This thread gets the Melon Lord seal of approval.


----------



## Noah (Aug 14, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> We can have trivia contests and stuff



....why teh sads? Is good idea!

Slightly more creative than the TTGL-Rewatch-Every-Three-Weeks-Rewatch-Event, anyway. 

Theoretical battle discussions?! AU discussions?! Movesets for characters in a fighting game discussions?! Plenty of things to play with! 

also: yay500z


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

We should make an AVATAR Avatar game. We'd be the best for it.


----------



## MasterChick (Aug 14, 2008)

500 pages


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2008)

so this tread reached 500 pages



Jove said:


> Yeah, and *Bernie Mac *could be... oh right. Nobody for him to play in the _Avatar_ universe.


he died.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Aug 14, 2008)

500 pages finally. 

So, now what?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

That was the point, LinkDark. Everyone was dead.

And the point is that we are all incredibly AVATAR because we all watched Avatar. Obviously.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> ....why teh sads? Is good idea!
> 
> Slightly more creative than the TTGL-Rewatch-Every-Three-Weeks-Rewatch-Event, anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go blind ._.


----------



## Noah (Aug 14, 2008)

What? Can't stand my AVATAR typing abilities? 


EDIT: FUCK! Why did I respond to that? Now I shall only be known as Avatar Damage Cap!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

10,000 posts of the AVATAR Avatar thread descend upon you.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

Seriously, I'm going physically blind .____.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

Might wanna get that checked out Reikai. What'll happen if you can't see Avatar anymore?


----------



## Noah (Aug 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> 10,000 posts of the AVATAR Avatar thread descend upon you.




....bastardo! I've been had! :sob


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2008)

I wasn't actively expecting to hit 10k, so there we go. This marks a good day. And hey, let's hear it for Wang Fire, who made all this possible 

Who ever gets the 1000th page will have ultimate power though.


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2008)

HOLY SHIT GUYS.  ZHAO IS SWIMMING.  RIGHT NOW.


AND HE IS A _GIRL._


Follow-up:  S/he got 6th place.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Might wanna get that checked out Reikai. What'll happen if you can't see Avatar anymore?


I did  the doctor said I have a very good chance of going blind


----------



## Noah (Aug 14, 2008)

Koi said:


> HOLY SHIT GUYS.  ZHAO IS SWIMMING.  RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> AND HE IS A _GIRL._
> ...



Well it's not like he ever won anything anyway.


----------



## Koi (Aug 14, 2008)

True.. heh.  The Water Spirit was not kind to him, again.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2008)

Quoting a large series of images to make a one-line response...

*_shakes head_*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2008)

^^???


*doesn't get it*


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> ^^???
> 
> 
> *doesn't get it*



Italy angered by 'fascist' label


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2008)

Well it IS spoilered.


----------



## The Killstrike (Aug 15, 2008)

will their be a book 4?????


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2008)

Nope. No Book 4. The Last Airbender is over.

Someone get Dimez to put NO BOOK 4 in big letters in the OP.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2008)

It's funny because someone on this page is going to ask how long till the final.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 15, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's funny because someone on this page is going to ask how long till the final.



How long till the finale.


























in Latin america


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 15, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I did  the doctor said I have a very good chance of going blind


well today i noticed that my hair brush had hairs after i use it ....i hope that make you feel better


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2008)

masterriku said:


> How long till the finale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was either someone did it, or I'd have to do it myself.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 15, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I did  the doctor said I have a very good chance of going blind



FUCK that sucks.


----------



## Samurai G (Aug 16, 2008)

finally found this thread
I saw the movie, it kicks ass
Ozai flying ftw 
Ozula going nuts pricless
wish katara had did more blood bending
oh shit aang bend all 4 elements at the same time
Toph is badass with metal/sand bending 
will saka ever get his comet sword back
wtf saka gets all the girls
lol katara did all the tounge work


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2008)

2nd page, guys? 

Alright then, flash topic:

Mysterious Inclusions in Avatar

This is for things in the plot that seemed like they could be important, but were either unexplained or inconsequential. They are not simply unanswered questions. This is pretty difficult, since _Avatar_, like all great serials, is very efficient with their scripts. If something is mentioned or shown, it almost always has greater significance.


Honorable Mentions

*The Dragon's Egg*: Zuko mentions that it feels alive, but this is as far as they went with it.
*Sokka's Sword Training*: It is never is elaborated upon beyond Sokka's Master.
*Aang's dream in Nightmares and Daydreams*: Although the visions and dreams of characters always had some sort of foreshadowing, this one appears to be simply a random series of phantasmagorical images.
*Toph's crush on Sokka*: Hinted at a few times, nothing more. Simply for comic relief, or a way to show some depth in Toph without actually giving her any additional screentime?
*Maiko's introduction*: This one is more a mystery in it's presentation. Obviously, The Awakening had a lot of material to cover in 24 minutes. But Zuko and Mai's relationship was explained only one place: the all-Avatar magazine. But the majority of _Avatar_ fans never saw such a thing. A lot of people were utterly baffled by the kiss. Theoretically, most _Avatar_ fans are not hardcore, even though Nick tried their best to whittle down the fanbase to just us.

*3. Combustion Man*

Book 1 had the charismatic Admiral Zhao. Book 2 had the calculating Azula. Book 3 had the... scantly noticeable Combustion Man. In the first two books, those were antagonists that were a constant threat, always there waiting to turn an episode upside-down. Combustion Man never really hit. I guess he served _some_ purpose but helping Zuko join the Gaang...

The problem was the structure of Book 3. The first half was building towards the Invasion, and introducing the Gaang to Fire Nation culture. I don't know if there was even a need for CM, the persistent antagonist. There's no other places to fit him in. 

*2. Ursa in the Finale*

This one's not so much about her fate being unrevealed, but the mention of her in the finale. If you're not going to show her, and what happened to her in the preceding 5 years, then why mention her at all? Especially considering that the director of the episode storyboarded the scene, and it was actively nixed. It comes off as superfluous.

The only explanation I have is that, barring additional mini-episodes or vignettes, this was simply to show the audience that Zuko has not given up on finding her, and that he will eventually do so.

*1. Iroh's journey into the Spirit World/Lu Ten*

I've combined these two, since they are possibly related. To me, this is the most intriguing lingering question of the show. And somewhat baffling... Iroh _went into the Spirit World_. First of all: HOW? But more than that, what happened there? 

Like most things in _Avatar_, you can piece together the skeletal structure of these things from the artistically sparse material: Iroh was a well-meaning man, but a brutal, feared, and brilliant General. The death of his son, leading to his military disgrace, changed him, and the good side of him took over completely.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> 2nd page, guys?
> 
> Alright then, flash topic:
> 
> ...


Combustion Man is Ancient China Land Terminator 

As for Iroh, I wouldn't say his good side took over, he's only killing non-firenation people for the love of his country  However, I'd say Lu Ten's death made him see how wrong his country is on it's stance on imperialism. You know, I think it may be possible that Iroh successfully commited suicide out of grief for Lu Ten, met Roku in the spirit world, and was granted life again after Roku enlightened him from his dissillusionment.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh, that was such an oversimplification on my part. "Good side took over." I'm better than that 

That's an interesting idea... it could possibly explain why Azulon was so curt with Ozai, and why he was so severe after Ozai made a claim for primogeniture.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ugh, that was such an oversimplification on my part. "Good side took over." I'm better than that
> 
> That's an interesting idea... it could possibly explain why Azulon was so curt with Ozai, and why he was so severe after Ozai made a claim for primogeniture.


Oh noes, Jove slipped up, and lost the Avatar state


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2008)

Quick! Poke him in the back with a pointy rock!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Quick! Poke him in the back with a pointy rock!


A totally phallic rock of manliness


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2008)

Resembling a drill.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Resembling a drill.


It must be so phallic and hard, and big, that you can sue it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2008)

Too many long, long, long, long, long nights watching the Olympics.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 17, 2008)

That and the Phelpman.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 17, 2008)

You know what'd be AVATAR?!(Tries to revive use of AVATAR)
Bending Olympics


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 17, 2008)

Results:


*Earth*:

Rockslide

Gold: Toph Bei Fong
Silver: Haru IN AN UPSET
Bronze: King Bumi

Targets

Gold: King Bumi
Silver: Aang
Bronze: Tyro

Team Medley

Gold: Dai Li
Silver: Team Avatar (Aang, Toph Bei Fong, Long Feng, Xin Fu)
Bronze: Terra Team

Earthball

Gold: Fire Nation Capital City (Captains: Aang, The Boulder)
Silver: Ba Sing Se
Bronze: Gaoling

Earth Rumble (International Rules)

Gold: Toph Bei Fong (By Points)
Silver: King Bumi
Bronze: Big Bad Hippo
Bronze: General Fong
Disqualified: The Blind Bandit


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 18, 2008)

We need more airbenders for the Airbending Division. That would contain some AVATAR competitions.

Waterbending is too easy.

Firebending Olympics? Oh yeah.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> We need more airbenders for the Airbending Division. That would contain some AVATAR competitions.
> 
> Waterbending is too easy.
> 
> Firebending Olympics? Oh yeah.


I think of Wushu when I hear Firebending Olympics


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 19, 2008)

Before we head back to the games, someone has put uo one of the famed chibi bobbleheads:





$81.95 with *8 days, 7 hours* left... ugh. I have to seriously evaluate how much I'm willing to spend on this. I thought something like this would be the _final_ bid...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2008)

She looks like a monkey.

Seriously.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 19, 2008)

I get season 2 vol. 1 and 2. today


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I get season 2 vol. 1 and 2. today


 You should have saved for the season set. Now you _have to_ get Vol. 3 & 4.

This picture of Azula during the final episode is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 19, 2008)

I have netflix so that isn't really a problem


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 19, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> You should have saved for the season set. Now you _have to_ get Vol. 3 & 4.
> 
> This picture of Azula during the final episode is just heartbreaking.



Am I a bad person if I find this picture really,really funny?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 19, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Am I a bad person if I find this picture really,really funny?


If you're bad, then I'm a downright Terrorist, because I find it fucking hilarious


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 19, 2008)

I wonder, do you think Azula knew Ursa was alive, or did Ozai keep her in the dark too?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 19, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I wonder, do you think Azula knew Ursa was alive, or did Ozai keep her in the dark too?


That's tough to say...Azula probably knew already, since she knew at least one of her family members would disappear during her childhood. I'd probably say that Ursa's exile threw her for a loop, and she knew she was exiled, since the recent going ons of Iroh's disgrace, she just pieced Ursa's absence along with Ozai's push for the throne.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I have netflix so that isn't really a problem



 The win is strong with this one.


----------



## Billie (Aug 19, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Rlpm-H7hOLA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 20, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I wonder, do you think Azula knew Ursa was alive, or did Ozai keep her in the dark too?



The way Azula was talking to Ursa's image in the mirror, it hints that she knew Ursa was alive. Azula probably knew because of the way she likes to sneak around and eavesdrop on Ozai's conversations.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sci-Fi said:


> The way Azula was talking to Ursa's image in the mirror, it hints that she knew Ursa was alive. Azula probably knew because of the way she likes to sneak around and eavesdrop on Ozai's conversations.



I was thinking that too at first, but given her state of mind at the time, it's somewhat iconclusive.


Also, about the upcoming movie, in order to get Avatars story cut down into three movies, what are the plot points, story lines and characters that are an absolute must to make the story work?

On the inverse side, who and what story elements can/should be cut for the sake of condensing the story?

As far as characters go, three that come to mind that shouldn't make it into the movie are:
Jet
Combustion Man
The Guru
*
Jet*
Yes, I know people would like to see him in there, but is he really that important to the overall storyline? He's only in a few episodes and there really isn't anything he adds that taking him out of the script is going to diminish. Obviously removing Jet means removing his whole crew. Once again, in order to get the main storyline squeezed into three 2-3 hour movies, including Jet and company would serve little more than fanservice, taking much needed time and development from the main story arc.
*
Combustion Man*
Cool character and all, but did he really do much of anything? Other than a few cool fight scenes, this guy was pretty much fodder to help with Zuko's redemption. Interesting idea for a character that was left far too underdeveloped. The third movie already has waaay to much to deal with as is, adding characters that didn't add much in the first place (as far as story development goes) doesn't seem like such a good idea.
*
The Guru*
While the Guru does serve an important purpose to the plot, cutting him is once again a matter of time constraints. There's no reason that Aang can't learn about using the avatar state from Roku or another past life. It would simply make it quicker and a more streamlined storyline than having to bring in an all new character.
I also have a personal reason for cutting this part. Given M. Night's penchant for cameos, and the fact that the Guru character is Indian (or the Avatar universe equivalent), I have a feeling that this is where Night might try sneaking into the film (in makeup at least).

While on the subject of M. Night's potential (and probable) cameo. I have a suggestion, a cameo that I would actualy have no problem with at all. If M. Night really wants a cameo in the movie, he can be the Cabbage merchant. That's it. That's the only thing I'll allow, no one else.


----------



## Burke (Aug 20, 2008)

im glad i could help in the 500-ness


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 20, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> im glad i could help in the 500-ness



It is noted and appreciated.


Now, as for the movies, I'll bite. Episode-by-episode analysis:

_The Boy in the Iceberg_: Obviously, most of this will be maintained.
_The Avatar Returns_: Likewise
_The Southern Air Temple_: Included, but in abbreviated form. The Agni Kai might be shifted to a later part of the movie, but obviously it can't be extracted considering the final battle
_The Warriors of Kyoshi_: This one is the first dilemma of the initial film: how to introduce characters that will play important roles in the next two movies. Suki, by the end of the show, has essentially joined the Gaang, and is Sokka's love interest. She has to be included. This will most likely be included, but abridged.
_The King of Omashu_: Again, at this point, Bumi is just an eccentric old man. Because the Order of the White Lotus free Ba Sing Se, he must be included somehow. 
_Imprisoned_: Although an under appreciated episode, this one can be nixed.
_The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1)_: Parts of this can be used, to introduce the Spirit World
_Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2_: Largely kept intact, as an early plot point
_The Waterbending Scroll_: Since _Imprisoned_ was nixed, Zuko does not have Katara's necklace. This one can go.
_Jet_ This one's a serious problem. Jet plays a major role in Ba Sing Se, but no main character depends upon him. However, Jet is the kind of role a director/writer like M. Night adores, because he's the ultimate victim of Long Feng''s politicking and control. The Ba Sing Se portion isn't as impactful without him. And M.Night needs something to focus on Katara, with _Imprisoned_ nixed.
_The Great Divide_: Well, OBVIOUSLY THE MOVIE REVOLVES AROUND THIS .
_The Storm_: Largely intact, as the stabilizing arc between _Avatar Roku_ and the Water Tribe Trilogy.
_The Blue Spirit_: Largely intact, combined with _The Storm_.
_The Fortuneteller_: Nixed
_Bato of the Water Tribe_: I hate to say it, but most likely this one is nixed.
_The Deserter_: Abbreviated version of Jeong Jeong's training included.
_The Northern Air Temple_: Tough one. The Mechanist and Teo retrun in the Invasion, but this isn't  the kind of thing that would be included, since it's contains such a massive action sequence so close to the ending. Probably nixed.
_The Waterbending Master_ Katara's troubles with Pakku remain.
_Siege of the North, Part 1_Condensed, but pretty much totally contained.
_Siege of the North, Part 2_: Koh might be on the bubble, but obviously this one's mostly included.

Basically, the major point points, with one side adventure in between. I guess the rough structure would be:

00:00 - 25:00 - _The Boy in the Iceberg_ to _The Southern Air Temple_ --->
25:00 - 35:00 - _The Warriors of Kyoshi_/_King of Omashu_ bridge --->
35:00 - 50:00 - _The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1)_ and _Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice Part 2_ --->
50:00 - 1:00 - _Jet_ --->
1:00 - 1:20 - _The Storm_ and _The Blue Spirit_ --->
1:20 - 1:30 - _The Deserter_ --->
1:30 - 2:00 - _Seige of the North_ trilogy.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Am I a bad person if I find this picture really,really funny?



I too found that pic to be quite funny, despite how much I like the character. 
The scene itself wasn't quite so humorous, though.

That said, I hated the way she was defeated. Complete nonsense and bull if you ask me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 20, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> That said, I hated the way Azula was defeated. Complete nonsense and bull if you ask me.



Why is it you think that way?

On the subject of the upcoming film, I read someone's reactions to the sides that are given to the auditioning actors to recite. She complained about the "inaccuracies". I believe that many fans are still confused on this movie not being a word-for-word scene-for-scene adaptation of the show. Not really sure how a 2 hour movie is going to fit in 460 minutes worth of material. Obviously stuff will have to be cut down and/or rearranged. It's something I accepted when the announcement came over the wire that there was to be a live-action film based on the show.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 20, 2008)

> The Great Divide: Well, OBVIOUSLY THE MOVIE REVOLVES AROUND THIS .



I think Ember Island Players solidifies that fact


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 20, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I think Ember Island Players solidifies that fact


It would probably be easier to use the ember island episode as a very VERY basic outline for paring down the series into three movies.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 20, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Why is it you think that way?



Mainly because she couldn't break free from Katara's water/ice prison during the commet, and Zuko was able to do it after the sun came up. Also, with the power of the commet, she was held down...by a chain??? Plus, they didn't show what happened to her. 

I'm not so much COMPLAINING, per se, because the ending was, for the most part, well-done. I'm also sure they didn't have enough time to wrap up EVERYTHING. It was just the way Azula was handled that I disliked.


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> _The Storm_: Largely intact, as the stabilizing arc between _Avatar Roku_ and the Water Tribe Trilogy.
> _The Blue Spirit_: Largely intact, combined with _The Storm_.



I can see why you'd say "the storm" should be included due to the explanation/flashback of how/why/when Aang learned about being the avatar and ran away from the air temple, but that's the only part of that episode that should be included everything else can be nixed. I'm confused as to why you believe "the blue spirit" should be kept though. The blue spirit as a character plays no substantial role and is only brought back in a future episode once only to have the persona completely abandoned. So are the contents of that episode really necessary, couldn't that be nixed too?


stab-o-tron5000 said:


> *
> The Guru*
> While the Guru does serve an important purpose to the plot, cutting him is once again a matter of time constraints. There's no reason that Aang can't learn about using the avatar state from Roku or another past life. It would simply make it quicker and a more streamlined storyline than having to bring in an all new character.
> I also have a personal reason for cutting this part. Given M. Night's penchant for cameos, and the fact that the Guru character is Indian (or the Avatar universe equivalent), I have a feeling that this is where Night might try sneaking into the film (in makeup at least).


I can see your qualms with this one, but I really do think its necessary that it's the guru that helps Aang unlock his chakaras and not Roku or someone else. If they substituted in someone like Roku it would create a plot hole as to why Roku waited so long to introduce the chakara gate unlocking despite the fact he had already come to talk Aang many times before without even mentioning it. Plus imo making it so that it was the guru who helped aang rather than just anybody, emphasized how chakara unlocking was an atypical skill out of the norm.

Of course I'd be scared if Shamalan included the guru and placed himself in the role like he's accustomed to, but hoping beyond hope that Shamalan takes his directing role a little more seriously for Avatar and not do that at all. I really do not want to see Shamalan in any role in this movie, not even as the cabage guy. If he's a big fan as he says he is then I can only hope he won't use this movie as another film to pimp himself out like some gary stu.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 21, 2008)

Disorderly Conduct said:


> Mainly because she couldn't break free from Katara's water/ice prison during the commet, and Zuko was able to do it after the sun came up. Also, with the power of the commet, she was held down...by a chain??? Plus, they didn't show what happened to her.
> 
> I'm not so much COMPLAINING, per se, because the ending was, for the most part, well-done. I'm also sure they didn't have enough time to wrap up EVERYTHING. It was just the way Azula was handled that I disliked.



When Zuko was trapped, only about half his body was encased. So he could still move a bit to Firebend. Azula was completely encased and unable to even inhale or exhale, meaning she really couldn't do any sort of firebending. 

As far as the chain, the comet didn't make them physically stronger so she wouldn't have been able to break it. And even with the comet, I don't think she could produce fire hot enough to melt iron. Not to mention that, even if she could, the chain was wrapped pretty tightly around her hands and closely attached to the grate, she'd burn herself trying.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 21, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I can see why you'd say "the storm" should be included due to the explanation/flashback of how/why/when Aang learned about being the avatar and ran away from the air temple, but that's the only part of that episode that should be included everything else can be nixed. I'm confused as to why you believe "the blue spirit" should be kept though. The blue spirit as a character plays no substantial role and is only brought back in a future episode once only to have the persona completely abandoned. So are the contents of that episode really necessary, couldn't that be nixed too?



Yes, the contents of that episode are extremely necessary. This is the first episode that hints a the eventual friendship between Zuko and Aang. And regardkless of his intentions, Zuko saves Aang. It's one of the most important sequences in their relationship, the relationship that drives the beginning and the ending of the show.

What's important is not the Blue Spirit, but Zuko _as_ the Blue Spirit. It shows a different perspective on his character. M. Night says that Zuko is his favorite character, so I assume that Zuko will be given the same importance as he was in the show. That's crucial; a director with no loyalties or devotion to the show would probably overemphasize Aang.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 21, 2008)

Fire Lord Ozai is an asshole.



But then, we already knew that.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope Ozai accidently steps on his beard when he walks.


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 21, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Fire Lord Ozai is an asshole.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 that was great I especially liked the "where is mommy" written on the map.


Jove said:


> Yes, the contents of that episode are extremely necessary. This is the first episode that hints a the eventual friendship between Zuko and Aang. And regardkless of his intentions, Zuko saves Aang. It's one of the most important sequences in their relationship, the relationship that drives the beginning and the ending of the show.
> 
> What's important is not the Blue Spirit, but Zuko _as_ the Blue Spirit. It shows a different perspective on his character. M. Night says that Zuko is his favorite character, so I assume that Zuko will be given the same importance as he was in the show. That's crucial; a director with no loyalties or devotion to the show would probably overemphasize Aang.


I get that, but imo the crucial moment that added to Aang and Zuko's friendship was the moment when Aang mentioned to Zuko that they might have been friends had they met 100 years earlier, or was that part of blue spirit events? I completely forget, jog my memory maybe?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 21, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Fire Lord Ozai is an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> But then, we already knew that.


That's it, you killed me XD
Sit tight, the CSI will be here soon, and find your murder weapon of deadly humorness XDDD


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 21, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> that was great I especially liked the "where is mommy" written on the map.
> 
> I get that, but imo the crucial moment that added to Aang and Zuko's friendship was the moment when Aang mentioned to Zuko that they might have been friends had they met 100 years earlier, or was that part of blue spirit events? I completely forget, jog my memory maybe?



Yep, that happened right at the end of the blue spirit episode.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone answered that question yet? <.<
Someone asked if Zuko ever used Aang's name. It seemed like Zuko never said Aang's name.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 21, 2008)

That comic strip was hilarious. Nice find, if you made it yourself, amazing job 

And yes, that was right at the end of the Blue Spirit episode.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Has anyone answered that question yet? <.<
> Someone asked if Zuko ever used Aang's name. It seemed like Zuko never said Aang's name.



He started using it during the final four episodes.


----------



## Burke (Aug 22, 2008)

correctness


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 22, 2008)

This has probably been discussed somewhere in the last 500 pages or so (so forgive me for not looking for it) but was Ursa a firebender?

I think she'd almost have to be. With Ozai's lust fo power, I just don't see him marrying an ''ordinary'' girl (or for love, I doubt he's capable of it anyway). Plus she is Roku's granddaughter (or was it great granddaughter?).

Personally, I think she was.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2008)

I always thought it was an arranged marriage...you know to keep the powerful blood in the family.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 22, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> This has probably been discussed somewhere in the last 500 pages or so (so forgive me for not looking for it) but was Ursa a firebender?
> 
> I think she'd almost have to be. With Ozai's lust fo power, I just don't see him marrying an ''ordinary'' girl (or for love, I doubt he's capable of it anyway). Plus she is Roku's granddaughter (or was it great granddaughter?).
> 
> Personally, I think she was.


Probably not, have you seen that much female firebenders?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 22, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> stab-o-tron5000 said:
> 
> 
> > The Guru[/b]
> ...



That makes sense. Actually if they did have Roku (or another avatar) teach him about his chakras, then that would open up a pretty big plot hole. If roku can do that, why wouldn't Aang just have his past lives teach him Water, Earth and Fire bending?

So yeah, I guess the Guru stays



ReikaiDemon said:


> Probably not, have you seen that much female firebenders?



The only Firebenders (other then the main characters) we ever see are military, which (in pretty much all cultures throughout history) is always primarily male anyway. After all, one of the strongest firebenders in the world (Azula) is female. I have a feeling Bending in general is probably 50/50 split between the sexes. Not that I have any evidence for that (after all Toph is the only female Earthbender we've ever seen).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 22, 2008)

*watching the series finale again.


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 22, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Not that I have any evidence for that (after all Toph is the only female Earthbender we've ever seen).



I see you've forgotten avatar kyoshi then


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 22, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> That makes sense. Actually if they did have Roku (or another avatar) teach him about his chakras, then that would open up a pretty big plot hole. If roku can do that, why wouldn't Aang just have his past lives teach him Water, Earth and Fire bending?
> 
> So yeah, I guess the Guru stays
> 
> ...


Well, traditionally, women in ancient China rarely knew Kung Fu, plus women were thought to have much higher duties than men by tending to family, and bearing children. This shows in the written language of Chinese, the character hao, which means good, are written with the character for woman, and the character for child. Which means a women caring for children are the ultimate goodness. The character An, is written as a roof over Nu, the character for woman, to mean the word peaceful, a woman in her house, protected from the world, inside, creating peace and happiness for the family.
So, most likely, women aren't taught firebending, since firebending wouldn't have a use at home, and without women at home, they can't bear the next generation of soldiers. There are exceptions, Ozai taught his children extensively in firebending, Azula was gifted, Ozai was a megalomaniac, he favored her over Zuko.Mai and Ty Lee know non-firebending kung fu, perhaps they were part of martial arts clans, or were "adopted" into the Ozai household for their skills, or relation to possible clans. Ursa was probably a royal, or a noblewoman from an affluent family, so, an arranged marraige isn't out of the question. Or, it could be as simple as genuine love in the times of their youth.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 22, 2008)

The boulder is my new hero  

Zuko Alone is up there in my top ten cartoon episodes of all time.

I have 5 more issues of the earth book, and then it is time of the final book 

I can honestly say that when I get the money I am going to buy this series for my personal collection


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2008)

Trust us, it only gets better.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 22, 2008)

I know  I am just in love with this show.  My hatred for the fire nation is indescribable


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, traditionally, women in ancient China rarely knew Kung Fu, plus women were thought to have much higher duties than men by tending to family, and bearing children. This shows in the written language of Chinese, the character hao, which means good, are written with the character for woman, and the character for child. Which means a women caring for children are the ultimate goodness. The character An, is written as a roof over Nu, the character for woman, to mean the word peaceful, a woman in her house, protected from the world, inside, creating peace and happiness for the family.
> So, most likely, women aren't taught firebending, since firebending wouldn't have a use at home, and without women at home, they can't bear the next generation of soldiers. There are exceptions, Ozai taught his children extensively in firebending, Azula was gifted, Ozai was a megalomaniac, he favored her over Zuko.Mai and Ty Lee know non-firebending kung fu, perhaps they were part of martial arts clans, or were "adopted" into the Ozai household for their skills, or relation to possible clans. Ursa was probably a royal, or a noblewoman from an affluent family, so, an arranged marraige isn't out of the question. Or, it could be as simple as genuine love in the times of their youth.



I would add to that the elemental interplay of the _Avatar_ world. It's been stated that Water and Fire are opposites, and likewise for Air and Earth. We know that waterbending and airbending appears to distribute equally amogst the sexes. So it's possible that Earth and Fire would slant towards males in response. Actually, you could argue that Water and Air contain more female benders than males, so the elemental balance would be maintained.

It seems though, like the Fire Nation is a bizarre place. It's almost like they simply recruit anyone that's capable.

As for Ursa, this is where some of the peculiarities of the Fire Nation royal/noble society reveal themselves. Azulon's Issue is particularly confusing. You have to remember that Ozai was the second son of Azulon. Rei could tell us about the Chinese history, but in medieval European culture, ruled under primogeniture, the second son generally was left without much to do. A common option was military endeavors, usually becoming a knight, often a miles Christi, the Christian soldier. These men were the basis for the feudal system, but generally they were gentlemen with unlucky births trying to find something substantial to offer.

But Ozai rarely left the Royal Palace, according the Mike and Bryan in the ASN interview. It was Iroh who was the Field General. Ozai was pretty much useless. That probably why Ursa, who the descendant of Avatar Roku was somehow able to marry into the royal family; at the time they married, her genetic influence was supposed to have no effect on the Royal family. 

She's the only person that had the guts to kill the Fire Lord in _Avatar_. It would be pretty cool if she did it with fire.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I know  I am just in love with this show.  My hatred for the fire nation is indescribable


Aww, the Fire Nation is just misunderstood 
I liked those zeppelin lackeys expecting a birthday party, reminded me of work/job comedies, and red v. blue 



Jove said:


> I would add to that the elemental interplay of the _Avatar_ world. It's been stated that Water and Fire are opposites, and likewise for Air and Earth. We know that waterbending and airbending appears to distribute equally amogst the sexes. So it's possible that Earth and Fire would slant towards males in response. Actually, you could argue that Water and Air contain more female benders than males, so the elemental balance would be maintained.
> 
> It seems though, like the Fire Nation is a bizarre place. It's almost like they simply recruit anyone that's capable.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _long yinyang post_ 



The balance can be accurately described as the taiji, the yin and yang to you yankee folks out there. I think this is actually my first time seeing a western source of entertainment accurately portray the taiji. Earth and Fire have mainly hard external styles of kung fu, while Air and Water have soft internal styles. Pretty much, they're analogous to each other, yet they have their own degrees of seperation. In fact, the prevalence of female benders in Air and Water accurately portrays Yin, the dark, cold, and soft, calm and gentle as well. Waterbenders, with their chi affinity to yin is perhaps one of the reasons why they're much stronger at night time, and under the moon, which could be their yang, serves to balance them completely, giving them their full strength at night. Yin also represents the water, or anything soft and fluid, like air, yet, both can be very destructive, demonstrating the "yang of the yin".
Fire and Earth, very eloquently are described in yang, the white part, represents hot, fire, light, hard, and dry.
There are four rules to the yin and yang, 
Both are opposing, but never completely opposite.
Both are mutually rooted, which actually means they form a whole, there is actually no conjunction "and" between yin and yang when you describe it, that's something english has added.
Both mutually transform, as in, when days in summer are longer, days will soon transform to shorter days in winter. Remember Zuko and Katara's battle, where she was pretty much whipping him, until the sun rose.However, don't confuse this as the wax and wane of the taiji, transformation of taiji is the transition between yin and yang.
Both wax and wane, it's a dynamic equivalence, when one decreases, the other increases, in strength or otherwise. This happens within the transformation of taiji, which is why the last two rules can be confusing. Imagine the day as a whole, an equal unit, the length of a day never changes, but the light of day, and the dark of night vary. This last rule describes the eclipse, and sozin's comet well. This could also represent the air nomad genocide, where after the air tribes were wiped out, the fire nation becomes incomprably powerful. 
However, above all these rules, such prevalance of either one cannot be constant, and so, they naturally return to full balance, like when day and night finally become equal hours within the year, so does the world when Zuko was crowned.



I think they have some share of lateral succesion, that is when the dynasts are chosen for their maturity and proficiency. Ozai definately wasn't fit to serve, but neither was Iroh after Lu Ten's death. This created a conflict, in which Ozai wanted to capitalize on. After that, Ozai just took on the other way of succession, by mandate of heaven, he probably killed Azulon, giving him the right to rule. This is why it was important for Aang to kill the firelord, not only because he was the only one capable to do it, but to show the world that he has no mandate from heaven. The Chinese characters above the title reads as an avatar descending upon the mortal world. Gods take on avatars only to restore balance of the world, after evil runs rampart in the world according to Hinduism. The Chinese characters above the title means someone from heaven descends upon the world, essentially, it means to the world that Ozai has no right to rule, and anyone who succeeds in power from killing him(anyone mortal, such as Iroh and Zuko) has no right to rule. So Aang has to defeat Ozai, then let the world know that Zuko was meant to rule, and to prevent the senseless cycle of succession through killing.
As for Ursa, She might not have known her linage, or perhaps she did...Maybe she was a member of the White Lotus?  Either way, she passed on Roku's massive chi 
EDIT:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I think they have some share of lateral succesion, that is when the dynasts are chosen for their maturity and proficiency. Ozai definately wasn't fit to serve, but neither was Iroh after Lu Ten's death. This created a conflict, in which Ozai wanted to capitalize on. After that, Ozai just took on the other way of succession, by mandate of heaven, he probably killed Azulon, giving him the right to rule. This is why it was important for Aang to kill the firelord, not only because he was the only one capable to do it, but to show the world that he has no mandate from heaven. The Chinese characters above the title reads as an avatar descending upon the mortal world. Gods take on avatars only to restore balance of the world, after evil runs rampart in the world according to Hinduism. The Chinese characters above the title means someone from heaven descends upon the world, essentially, it means to the world that Ozai has no right to rule, and anyone who succeeds in power from killing him(anyone mortal, such as Iroh and Zuko) has no right to rule. So Aang has to defeat Ozai, then let the world know that Zuko was meant to rule, and to prevent the senseless cycle of succession through killing.
> As for Ursa, She might not have known her linage, or perhaps she did...Maybe she was a member of the White Lotus?  Either way, she passed on Roku's massive chi
> EDIT:


----------



## Burke (Aug 23, 2008)

can one of you awesome sauces +rep me


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 23, 2008)

Jove said:


> I think it's a straight primogeniture, since Azulon referred to the Fire Lordship as Iroh's birthright. That suggests to me that it's first-born-take-all.
> 
> Royalty is a fascinating subject. One common misconception is that Issues were vitriolic and antagonistic. In fact, the younger siblings often were either disinterested in the throne, or violently supportive. Either way, the accepted a life of opulence, staggeringly long titles, and a truly appalling disgust for commoners. It's the conniving ones that are romanticized. Of course, Ozai was the archetype of that.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that could be why Zuko was safe, Ursa probably swore never to tell in exchange for the protection of Zuko, and part of that agreement was a voluntary banishment from the continent. Or somewhere secluded.

Zhai Nai She would make an awesome waterbender warrior


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 23, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Hmm, that could be why Zuko was safe, Ursa probably swore never to tell in exchange for the protection of Zuko, and part of that agreement was a voluntary banishment from the continent. Or somewhere secluded.
> 
> Zhai Nai She would make an awesome waterbender warrior



Yeah, although I can't think of any for his age. I was surprised with that youtube video. I was hoping it would be John Chang again. Well, I guess it's up to me...

*
REAL FIREBENDING*:

[YOUTUBE]77nD5xmL0kU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 23, 2008)

Jove said:


> Yeah, although I can't think of any for his age. I was surprised with that youtube video. I was hoping it would be John Chang again. Well, I guess it's up to me...
> 
> *
> REAL FIREBENDING*:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 24, 2008)

*revives*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 24, 2008)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> can one of you awesome sauces +rep me


​


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 24, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> I see you've forgotten avatar kyoshi then



You know, I always forget that Kiyoshi was an earthbender. It's because of the fans, I see them and always think she's an airbender. You'd think the green outfit would remind me.


As a side note, I've just made my 200th post and it's only taken me 3 years. I'm on a roll!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> a "cartoon" not anime [even though they are actually the same thing]. It was made here in America, so therefore a cartoon. Transfered from Japan, would mean anime. But i really wonder if the Avatar was made here. It looks like it was out in China or so first.


cartoon is deformed comedy character serie like dexter,cow&chiken,ect all that crap.

avatar=animated serie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> cartoon is deformed comedy character serie like dexter,cow&chiken,ect and all that crap.
> 
> avatar=animated serie.


lmao, three year old post


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 24, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> You know, I always forget that Kiyoshi was an earthbender. It's because of the fans, I see them and always think she's an airbender. You'd think the green outfit would remind me.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I've just made my 200th post and it's only taken me 3 years. I'm on a roll!



Ha! Well done. I've managed to put out 525 in this thread.

It is true, though. Only two female Earthbenders were shown. On a side note, we got to see two Fire Avatars, and both were male.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 24, 2008)

Did we see an image of the second firebender Avatar? I can't remember, though I assume we mighta gotten a split second glance when they were all lined up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ha! Well done. I've managed to put out 525 in this thread.
> 
> It is true, though. Only two female Earthbenders were shown. On a side note, we got to see two Fire Avatars, and both were male.


It's probably because Toph is an uber tomboy, giving her more yang qualities than yin, which made her comfortable in a yang centered martial art.
What if Toph was a boy all along? 
Or she's trapped in a girl's body in an era with no gender correction surgery? 
XD


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2008)

> a "cartoon" not anime [even though they are actually the same thing]. It was made here in America, so therefore a cartoon. Transfered from Japan, would mean anime. But i really wonder if the Avatar was made here. It looks like it was out in China or so first.


Actually I'm pretty sure the animation was done Korea. Though it is a product of Americans which shits on many animes from Japan. I don't know why people get so worked up over the terms cartoon and anime it doesn't really matter.

My mum would call DBZ a cartoon, overall it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 24, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Did we see an image of the second firebender Avatar? I can't remember, though I assume we mighta gotten a split second glance when they were all lined up.



It was in "The Avatar State." They showed the four Avatars that preceded Roku. Kyoshi, Kuruk, Yangchen, and unnamed AVATAR Fire Avatar that controls multiple volcanoes at the same time:




So the cycle doesn't rotate genders, apparently. I would say that female Firebenders are an extreme rarity, but we saw several in the FN military.

And this was also the true beginning of the "Why and how the hell do _fire_benders control magma?" debate. And I still say it's balderdash, but it looks cool.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 24, 2008)

Jio said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure the animation was done Korea. Though it is a product of Americans which shits on many animes from Japan. I don't know why people get so worked up over the terms cartoon and anime it doesn't really matter.
> 
> My mum would call DBZ a cartoon, overall it doesn't matter.


I said lol, three year old post.
Anyways, I'll just quote myself here 





ReikaiDemon said:


> Well...Not really, it's a common misconception that people have that all animation is done in Korea. Really, it's actually stuff like inbetweens and frame fixing. Sometimes, when workloads are too full, animation is outsourced to other studios, especially Korea's studios.
> The animators of avatar actually do work on the befores and afters of the episode, things like story boarding, pallet consistency and lighting effects happen at the bookends of the animation process.
> It is however noticeable when the animation changes hands, such as Ozai's appearance is different from DR MOVIE'S work to the other Korean studio that handled Ozai during the Black Sun episodes.
> So, really, the creators of Avatar use Korean studios to polish certain things and carry some jobs to meet deadlines. It would be hard to make a series quickly, and consistently if the entire process was outsourced to Korean studios.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 24, 2008)

Jove said:


> It was in "The Avatar State." They showed the four Avatars that preceded Roku. Kyoshi, Kuruk, Yangchen, and unnamed AVATAR Fire Avatar that controls multiple volcanoes at the same time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would guess it's like lightning, you can make it, but you can't really control it. For magma, there is no way to control it, just make it, for Avatars, it's easy for them, since they can use Earthbending too to control magma's/lava's direction and stuff.
I doubt it's as simple as a pure waterbender controlling mud, since water is matter, and you can use it to manipulate plants and mud, while fire is energy, and has no force that can be transferred other than the propulsion of fuel.
Though, there could be chi involved in moving it, or letting parts of lava cool, while liquefying other parts to provide some kind of movement. But, the only lava benders were Avatars or earthbenders possibly, so this argument is moot.


----------



## Muk (Aug 24, 2008)

so has their been any news on continuations or anything else cool for the avatar?


----------



## masterriku (Aug 24, 2008)

Muk said:


> so has their been any news on continuations or anything else cool for the avatar?



I pretty sure no news since comic-con.
how come no one has made a quizz I'm thinking of making one off book 1.


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]8P3-J8xUoak[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I would guess it's like lightning, you can make it, but you can't really control it. For magma, there is no way to control it, just make it, for Avatars, it's easy for them, since they can use Earthbending too to control magma's/lava's direction and stuff.
> I doubt it's as simple as a pure waterbender controlling mud, since water is matter, and you can use it to manipulate plants and mud, while fire is energy, and has no force that can be transferred other than the propulsion of fuel.
> Though, there could be chi involved in moving it, or letting parts of lava cool, while liquefying other parts to provide some kind of movement. But, the only lava benders were Avatars or earthbenders possibly, so this argument is moot.



I like you guys' discussions like this. It's fun to read. Not tl;dr in the slightest. Enjoyable.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but they have started the casting for Aang! 

The Last Air Bender Casting


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 25, 2008)

*Shipping Commentary from an inside source*

Sometines, I love avatarspirit.net



			
				Loopy said:
			
		

> "Take the two most cavity-carving twits in the show, buckle them both in chastity belts, and you have the main 'ship' of _Avatar: The Last Airbender_.
> 
> "Aang is an airbending freak with no hair and a body build like my little brother WHO'S TWO YEARS OLD, but he has a personality that could favorably be compared to an affectionate puppy so he naturally lights up Katara's radar like a firetruck with its siren set to 11. Katara was dark-skinned, exotic, as curved as a lamppost, and uninterested in getting some, so naturally the romance didn't progress much until season 3 when she suddenly discovered America and puberty set in.
> 
> ...





			
				Loopy said:
			
		

> "Sukka- the _Avatar_ ship for people who like their men girly, their women desperate, and their heat level higher than Ozai on Cactus Juice.
> 
> "Sokka has the unfortunate luck to combine the sexiest male body on the planet with a personality so girly even Ty Lee got jealous. Early in his adventures he meets a girl named Suki and falls head over heals for her, drawing yet another disturbing comparison to Ty Lee with both his agility and love for people in CLOWN makeup. Suki is the greatest warrior on the planet, and also the hottest girl on the planet IF YOU LIKE THAT SORT OF THING, and wiser than three Avatars in a barrel, so of course she gives in to whatever chemicals are pumping in her brain and gets with Sokka solely for his hot body.
> 
> ...





			
				Loopy said:
			
		

> .
> 
> "No matter how hard, fast, and consistently Nickelodeon denies it, one of the canon ships that snuck past the censors was the illicit romance between Princess Azula and Ty Lee, the two fruitcakes I have the misfortune to call my best friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyuuga Sandy (Aug 25, 2008)

Avatar is a cool show. Too bad they ended the series. I loved it when Zuko joined Aang's group. They should do what they did with Naruto and start another series that shows them some years older. Like Avatar Shippuuden or something. lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, so we made it past 10,000 huh? Great job guys!


----------



## kakoishii (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm casting huh ? let's take a deeper look at the casting specs for Aang:


> We are considering male actors 12-15 years old, Caucasian or any other ethnicity.


I love how they tack on "_or any other ethnicity_" like some kind of after thought. Say what you really mean Paramount 
"We are considering male actors 12-15 years old, Caucasian."
To be PC I guess they decided to pretend like it would be possible to have a Jet black 12 year old from south africa play the part  oh well I think a black aang would've been entertaining.


> He must be athletic and graceful with an ability in Martial Arts (not necessarily extensive experience, but at least an aptitude for it).


Hey, maybe Aang will be asian, I take back what I said about their racist casting, Aang will surely be the next kung fuu kid 


> Kids with experience in gymnastics, dance, or sports could also be good. He is a young adventurer and should seem like the type of young man who will grow up to be heroic


seem like the type of young man who will grow up to be heroic? What the hell does that mean? In what case would someone's kid _not_ look he'll grow up to be heroic? So what they could just tell someone's kid "sorry kid, you just don't look like you'll grow up to be heroic" wow paramount, way to crush a child's dream


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 25, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> hmm casting huh ? let's take a deeper look at the casting specs for Aang:
> 
> I love how they tack on "_or any other ethnicity_" like some kind of after thought. Say what you really mean Paramount
> "We are considering male actors 12-15 years old, Caucasian."
> ...


Yeah, that's what I said ._.
Why couldn't they just say any kid, blah blah blah, the requirements, etc....
Speaking of, why do people alternate between black, and African, white and Caucasian? ._.
Doesn't African-(current country of residence) and Caucasian-(same) make no sense?
Same for the other country, then home classification <.<

Plus, that whole grow up to be a hero thing, makes me believe they've already botched up the movie....Aang didn't grow up to be a hero, he was the fricken' hero, and developed along the way .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yeah, that's what I said ._.
> Why couldn't they just say any kid, blah blah blah, the requirements, etc....
> Speaking of, why do people alternate between black, and African, white and Caucasian? ._.
> Doesn't African-(current country of residence) and Caucasian-(same) make no sense?
> ...



That's a problem. The show takes place over a 9-10 month period. None of the kids actually 'grow up;" they mature. And a 12 year old kid is going to look awfully different by the end of Movie 3. I'd imagine they go closer to 15. It would also look flat-out bizarre to see a little 12-year old kid airbending, although I suppose that's the point.

But really, this is the politically incorrect world of casting. And this one of the harmless aspects of it. Unsavory is a kind way to describe it. Especially casting for children.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 30, 2008)

REVIVE DAMMIT!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2008)

Far too quiet in here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, I didn't want to resuscitate this. I've done that plenty of times, and I had faith in Rei and Taur to do it. Eventually...


But I've got to say something, because there's a bit of _Avatar_ talk in the Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon threads by loathsome trolls and clueless numskulls. So some might stride into this thread. I'll clarify:

_If _... you are reticent to watch _Avatar_ because it's "not Japanese."

_If _... you've used the phrase "fake anime."

_If _... you love it when the "good girl" and "anti-hero" get together (this one's for your own good.  )

_If _... you are worried there might be explicit, overbearing themes of "friendship" and "multiculturalism" and "relativism" and such things.

*If *... you believe a show cannot truly succeed without blood, gore, disease, dearth, pestilence, cursing, techno, awkward scaling, brutality, hardcore (just hardcore), people aggressively pulling other people by their lapels when they've JUST HAD ENOUGH, INTIMIDATING breasts, dozens upon dozens of betrayals, heroic rogues bravely demanding that his enemies inflict more punishment upon him, female submission, graphic depictions of death and fucking and female submission, prolonged allegorical political diatribes, and attacks comprised of pure and abstract energy...


NEVER watch _Avatar_. The show's over and the fandom is secure. *NEVER*. And if you somehow find yourself in a situation where you might watch an episode, even accidentally, leave it immediately. It doesn't matter what the context is, what the ramifications might be, how accessible an exit is... just get out of there.

But otherwise, enjoy the show and come hang out here with us.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 30, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Far too quiet in here.



I blame timelines.


Anyhow once I get over my chronic procastination I'll write up that book one quizz.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2008)

Jove again brings up truths to apply to the world. Specially that Zutara one 

And yes, everything that is wrong with the world can be traced back to timezones. I firmly believe that.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 30, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I blame timelines.
> 
> 
> Anyhow once I get over my chronic procastination I'll write up that book one quizz.


I can make it in flash if you have the questions


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 30, 2008)

The thread's dying Jim.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 30, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> The thread's dying Jim.





I've still got to finish the Rewatch, and there's more to discuss. I have plenty of flash topics to run through if things get really desperate.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2008)

You should do a review for Sozin's Comet like you did for all the other episodes during the rewatch.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 30, 2008)

Just finished watching the series and was pleasantly surprised. Very good stuff.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to our madness, Tyrael. We have Melon Lords.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 30, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> You should do a review for Sozin's Comet like you did for all the other episodes during the rewatch.



T'is the plan. I just hope Mider remembers. 

Hey, my old MD Mafia mate Tyrael! Good to see you here.


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 31, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Welcome to our madness, Tyrael. We have Melon Lords.



Madness? I'll fit right in here then. 



Jove said:


> T'is the plan. I just hope Mider remembers.
> 
> Hey, my old MD Mafia mate Tyrael! Good to see you here.



Haha, hopefully my ham handled bull in a china shop approach ain't left too bad an impression.

And if you're wanting to dissect the series have you ever heard of


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ok, I didn't want to resuscitate this. I've done that plenty of times, and I had faith in Rei and Taur to do it. Eventually...
> 
> 
> But I've got to say something, because there's a bit of _Avatar_ talk in the Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon threads by loathsome trolls and clueless numskulls. So some might stride into this thread. I'll clarify:
> ...


You know, it's pretty much a given that Avatar is not like by some. Never ever EVER will you ever find ANYTHING in the world that all humans like.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know, it's pretty much a given that Avatar is not like by some. Never ever EVER will you ever find ANYTHING in the world that all humans like.



Don't care. 

And the purpose of that was to address the ones who've never seen the show, or have only seen a few episodes, who disparage it with those ridiculous, trolling statements.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 31, 2008)

Jove said:


> Don't care.
> 
> And the purpose of that was to address the ones who've never seen the show, or have only seen a few episodes, who disparage it with those ridiculous, trolling statements.


I don't really listen those kind of people 
They're not mature enough to know what a good show is anyways 
Plus it's just feeding trolls if you pay attention to them 
Not enough Ents get the attention they deserve though :<


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2008)

Which bastard posted the spoilers that Aang was gonna die? I kept waiting for the moment and then nothing came of it, I call for a ban


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 31, 2008)

Well:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't he die at the end of the second series but get brought back to life? Hence how he thought the avatar state was gone for good.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 31, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Well:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


People do have temporary deaths sometimes, I didn't know there was a second series though....


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 31, 2008)

Season then, for anyone in this thread that is American.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2008)

You're both wrong. It was the second _Book_. 


Spoilers in _Avatar_ were often inflammatory. During the first two books, and especially in the second half of Earth, they were hilariously inaccurate. IMDB was a fecund area for wild rumors. Lots of imaginative stuff posted there and on wikipedia.

Then Book 3 happened, and the spoilers were real.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 31, 2008)

Book 3 = Serious business. 
It was so hard not to read & look at all the spoilers before the episodes aired.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 31, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Book 3 = Serious business.
> It was so hard not to read & look at all the spoilers before the episodes aired.


It was easy for me 
I didn't even know spoilers for it existed XD


----------



## Tyrael (Aug 31, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> It was easy for me
> I didn't even know spoilers for it existed XD



Ditto'd. So I got kept from the following revelation that shook the program to it's foundation:


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only male character is Azula.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 31, 2008)

Tyrael said:


> Ditto'd. So I got kept from the following revelation that shook the program to it's foundation:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


So, she's like, futanari?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

The wait for Book 3 was like the wait for Shippuden.

Except we weren't emoly disappointed.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 31, 2008)

Mider T said:


> The wait for Book 3 was like the wait for Shippuden.
> 
> Except we weren't emoly disappointed.


Imagine how it would be like if we had Avatar fillers


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

The Great Divide

EVERY WEEK


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Imagine how it would be like if we had Avatar fillers



"I hate Aang goaway!!!!"

"I said GO'WAY!!!!!!!!    "

"Oh wait, I'm _exactly_ like you Aang let's be friends!  "


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand repeat.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Aug 31, 2008)

It would also golden shower scenes become possible. ?

Actually, I've seen a good chunk of disappointment from Book 3. Then again, it's not emoly depressed ethier.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2008)

Twice is where I have to step in and ask what "emoly" means.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Aug 31, 2008)

TBH, I don't know exactly, I just kind of used it. Really stupid in retrospect. 

Anyway, I actually want to know this. How did everyone here feel about Book 3? I've heard (read) comments about it being really disappointing in comparison to Book 2 (especially post-_Bitter Work_).


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2008)

That word was used before?

Just an adjective form of emo that I thought/s] I made up


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 31, 2008)

Woah haven't been here in a while.


So the other day I was watching the TMNT movie on HBO () and I was very surprised to hear the voice of Master Splinter. I was like "Holy shit, Iroh?!?! "


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Woah haven't been here in a while.
> 
> 
> So the other day I was watching the TMNT movie on HBO () and I was very surprised to hear the voice of Master Splinter. I was like "Holy shit, Iroh?!?! "



hahhahaha, yup.



Kaenboshi said:


> TBH, I don't know exactly, I just kind of used it. Really stupid in retrospect.
> 
> Anyway, I actually want to know this. How did everyone here feel about Book 3? I've heard (read) comments about it being really disappointing in comparison to Book 2 (especially post-_Bitter Work_).




I can't say I was disappointed with Book 3 at all. DOBS and Sozin's Comet more than made up for the shortcomings of the first half, but the first half definitely did have serious faults:

1. Not enough emphasis on the Fire Nation itself.
-------- Two episodes, The Headband and The Painted Lady, tried to show a different side to the Fire Nation. But there was never a sense that we were in an innate state of Fire Nation. Nothing truly distinctive was shown that separated this land from the EK. It basically came off as an EK archipelago.

2. Combustion Man was bollocks.
----- Honestly, what purpose did he serve? Maybe I let the SDCC '07 poster fool me, but this was supposed to be this Book's Zhao. A true menace that would test the Gaang's resolve and be Zuko's ultimate error. In the end, he fell into a fucking chasm. Bye, Sparky.

3. The Beach
----- Next.

4. The Beach
----- Honestly, NEXT!

5. Whaaaaaar's Toph?!
----- Our beloved mini maelstrom, and possibly the most popular character on the show, was reduced to your run-of-the-mill, quipping little girl character. A pre-industrial Tina Yothers. A middle-sister-from-Major-Dad with bangs. Even when she got attention in The Runaway, it ended up being about Katara. Nonsense.

But honestly, when I watched these episodes again, I loved them all (EXCEPT FOR THE GODDAMNED BEACH, IT NEVER EVEN HAPPENED, YOU KNOW!!). It demands that you accept them for what they are: somewhat frivolous episodes, but that provide a bit of character movement.

But the flaws still remain.

The second half of Book 3 was phenomenal. Although The Western Air Temple had an anticlimactic ending sequence, everything from then was superb. Firebending Masters, Boiling Rock, and, of course, Sozin's Comet. Even though Southern Raiders had some pacing issues, it still had some classic moments.


But it's not Book 2. Book 2 was a masterpiece. The list of episodes is staggering. So compared to that, it obviously fell short. Save for Sozin's Comet, of course.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Sep 1, 2008)

actually the first half of book 3 didn't totally suck, you forget that the episode "The Avatar and the Firelord" was an extremly informational and crucial episode for the whole series, becuase it gave the backstory on what happened between Avatar Roku and Firelord Sozin


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> Woah haven't been here in a while.
> 
> 
> So the other day I was watching the TMNT movie on HBO () and I was very surprised to hear the voice of Master Splinter. I was like "Holy shit, Iroh?!?! "


Yeah, it was Mako's last role if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Which bastard posted the spoilers that Aang was gonna die? I kept waiting for the moment and then nothing came of it, I call for a ban



So I _wasn't_ the only one who got hit with that spoiler.

Honestly, I cringed when Zuko didn't explain that you had to avoid the heart when you redirected lightning. I was convinced that would be how Aang died.

And then he didn't.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> So I _wasn't_ the only one who got hit with that spoiler.
> 
> Honestly, I cringed when Zuko didn't explain that you had to avoid the heart when you redirected lightning. I was convinced that would be how Aang died.
> 
> And then he didn't.


lol, I'm sure being the master of three other elements, he would already gather that info from prior knowledge


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Then why did Iroh warn about it so vigourously? Red herring I say


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 1, 2008)

It was a very subtle point of foreshadowing-it left Aang with the unwitting weakness to lightning because Zuko failed to warn him, and when something as stressed upon as that is neglected you know the narrative will use it. And it did, with the temporary death thing.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Then why did Iroh warn about it so vigourously? Red herring I say


Zuko doesn't know waterbending, duh 
What else would you tell someone who knew only firebending all their life?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, but it was only derived from the flow of waterbending. Sending it through the stomach wasn't even part of the move, it can be transmitted from one arm to the next. The only reason its directed through the stomach is to avoid the heart.


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Sep 1, 2008)

I like avatar 
though I haven't seen the new episodes yet


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> actually the first half of book 3 didn't totally suck, you forget that the episode "The Avatar and the Firelord" was an extremly informational and crucial episode for the whole series, becuase it gave the backstory on what happened between Avatar Roku and Firelord Sozin



This is true. I just avoided it because I focused on the faults that were prevalent in the first half. Avatar and the Fire Lord, Sokka's Master, The Puppetmaster... no faults there to pick through.


As for Zuko's method of teaching Aang the lightning redirect... he _did_ warn him. 

_But you know that you make the wrong move, it?s over._


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Ambiguous warning is ambiguous


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ambiguous warning is ambiguous



Mmm-hmmm. It's good enough.

Now fill me in on why you and several others have that Byakuya daguerreotype set?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

It's Byakuya Day over in Bleach Avenue.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's Byakuya Day over in Bleach Avenue.



Ugh. Blender, jr. 



ps Yumichika is awesome. More Yumi chapters.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Not THAT Byakuya.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2008)

Isn't it Byakuya day every month there?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

^I think it's time for you to become 3rd division captain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Clearly you missed Urahara Day


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

The Avatar would like for you to stop discussing Bleach now. 

Flash Topic:

*Top 5 Hair Lengths For Zuko*

*5. Book 1's Topknot*


The design that everyone fell in love with. And by "everyone," I mean "everyone who will advertise the show for it's entirety, no matter what he looks like." The topknot is bourgeois. 
*
4. The Cave of Two Lovers' Fuzz*


Not really interesting in retrospect, but it was fascinating to discover that Zuko's hair was going to grow. It was assumed reason would prevail... in the end, a mandate from DiMartino was needed.
*
3. The Avatar and the Fire Lord's Bruce Lee*


The zenith of absurd hirsute Zuko.

*2. Crossroads of Destiny's Sensible Length*

*Spoiler*: __ 







Happily splitting the difference between the model coif of Zuko Alone and the outlandish Book 3 shaggy dog.

*1. 9 Year Old Zuko's Full Growth Topknot*


How Zuko looked before Ursa's disappearance upended his world, and, not coincidentally, the style he wears as the Fire Lord.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2008)

Thats DL's position Mider, I can't take it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

General wants you to, I want you to.  DL is just in the cafe now, he says it's alright.

Also Jove did the Creators say something about Zuko's hairstyle and his heelface turn of personality?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

Mider T said:


> General wants you to, I want you to.  DL is just in the cafe now, he says it's alright.
> 
> Also Jove did the Creators say something about Zuko's hairstyle and his heelface turn of personality?



Not that I know of; I believe that was simply one of those fantastic bits of symbolism that arises when the writing is so meticulously and adroitly crafted. 

Also, the animators went bananas with the fucking hair, pardon the reference.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

Expressions barely pardoned.

The style change I was happy with was when they finally got Katara to stop wearing the huge overcoat back in season 1, she turned into a woman that day


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Avatar would like for you to stop discussing Bleach now.
> 
> Flash Topic:
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I hate it when they use book one Zuko FOR EVERYTHING OUTSIDE OF CANON THAT IS MARKETABLE...
For AVATAR's sake, you stupid marketers, get rid of your static cartoon character mentality   
*begins rant at imaginary manifestations of Avatar merchandisers*
So, like, I saw a commercial for NEW DBZ actionfigures.... Wtf? Let the dead horse die in peace, damn, it's already in pieces.... Well, enough of that, what really got me thinking, is how stupid they were, Piccolo was the only noteworthy one, and then I was getting afraid that there would be new poorly concieved, and manufactured Avatar action figures with "AWESOME AVATAR STATE ACTION TO TEH MAX KEEDS!!!! YUH-YEAH!! XTREME!!!"
I'm okay with toys, but for God's sake, at least make them high quality enough so those sweatshop slaves had something REMOTELY to be proud of.....
And for that matter, STOP USING BOOK ONE ZUKO! I think the first version Zuko stuff outnumber the later Zukos.....
Maybe an adorable kid Zuko for the girls, or something, damn...
...
Ya know, I think I should just buy some plastic, and make a statuette of Zuko and the other characters...
The only question is if I should sculpt them out of plastic clay,make molds for pouring, carve them out of plastic block, or go rent a CNC laser polymerization machine...
Hey, that gives me an idea, I wish we had cool model kits that lets us make the figures, like they do in Japan for anime series.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> The Avatar would like for you to stop discussing Bleach now.
> 
> Flash Topic:
> 
> ...



I was hoping it would be a chronicle of the hair's growth from season to season.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

More like half-season to half-season.

but that was an excellent animated transition when his hair was growing back in real-time.  Like Wilma's pregnancy on the Flintstones.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 1, 2008)

I finished Avatar, and I love this series.  I still wanted him to kill the fire lord, I also wanted the to do like a 5 year later senario.  Also what about Zuko's mom


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2008)

There were fake spoilers about such a thing.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> I was hoping it would be a chronicle of the hair's growth from season to season.


You just reminded me of Perfect Hair Forever


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yeah, I hate it when they use book one Zuko FOR EVERYTHING OUTSIDE OF CANON THAT IS MARKETABLE...
> For AVATAR's sake, you stupid marketers, get rid of your static cartoon character mentality
> *begins rant at imaginary manifestations of Avatar merchandisers*
> So, like, I saw a commercial for NEW DBZ actionfigures.... Wtf? Let the dead horse die in peace, damn, it's already in pieces.... Well, enough of that, what really got me thinking, is how stupid they were, Piccolo was the only noteworthy one, and then I was getting afraid that there would be new poorly concieved, and manufactured Avatar action figures with "AWESOME AVATAR STATE ACTION TO TEH MAX KEEDS!!!! YUH-YEAH!! XTREME!!!"
> ...



The Earth Kingdom Queen has spoken. 



LeathaFace said:


> I was hoping it would be a chronicle of the hair's growth from season to season.





Mider T said:


> More like half-season to half-season.
> 
> but that was an excellent animated transition when his hair was growing back in real-time.  Like Wilma's pregnancy on the Flintstones.



Uhhhhhh... what about "Top 5" didn't you birdbrains understand? It was my Top 5. Flash topics do two things:

1. Keep the thread alive

2. Provoke discussion about the topic.

Does #2 ever happen? No. But the town crier always ends up at the bottom of the campanile eventually.

Or so I've heard.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 1, 2008)

It's not that serious Jove. You act like I'm whining & complaining about the list.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> It's not that serious Jove. You act like I'm whining & complaining about the list.



Actually, it was supposed to be taken as humorous.


Although I should do a chronicle. Problem is that there's actually not as many different lengths as you'd think. It just seemed like he spouted the lush overnight.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> Actually, it was supposed to be taken as humorous.
> 
> 
> Although I should do a chronicle. Problem is that there's actually not as many different lengths as you'd think. It just seemed like he spouted the lush overnight.


Really?
Because I was too distracted by how fast Aang's gleamin' GOD DOME fuzzed up to notice Zuko's head exploding into outstanding bushy lordom locks to notice


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Really?
> Because I was too distracted by how fast Aang's gleamin' GOD DOME fuzzed up to notice Zuko's head exploding into outstanding bushy lordom locks to notice



Yet another character similarity. T'is THE character parallel.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Sep 1, 2008)

Or hairbending.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> Actually, it was supposed to be taken as humorous.
> 
> 
> Although I should do a chronicle. Problem is that there's actually not as many different lengths as you'd think. It just seemed like he spouted the lush overnight.



Me be slow, so humor no hit.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 1, 2008)

Jove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why was Haru's mustache of power not listed?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why was Haru's mustache of power not listed?


He stepped out of the running, because he's a fair man.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why was Haru's mustache of power not listed?



So you think that Haru's mustache was one of Zuko's 5 best hair lengths?

The mustache was bollocks. Bryke should find themselves in a restaurant full of Zutarians for that one.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 1, 2008)

I wanna see Gundam Zuko on the list, but robots don't have hair....
._.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I wanna see Gundam Zuko on the list, but robots don't have hair....
> ._.



Are you guys trying to goad me into a "Best Hair in Avatar" topic? I could probably do a generous top 15 for that one. No, top 20.


This is also a bit belated, but I disagree with Mider about Katara. I liked her better in her Book 1 Water Tribe robe. It just seemed innately... Katara.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 2, 2008)

Jove said:


> So you think that Haru's mustache was one of Zuko's 5 best hair lengths?


Must I emphasize? It's a mustache _of power_.
It can be anything it wants, including but not limited to favorite animal, favorite female, and favorite Pai Shō piece. 


You must obey the mustache.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Must I emphasize? It's a mustache _of power_.
> It can be anything it wants, including but not limited to favorite animal, favorite female, and favorite Pai Shō piece.
> 
> 
> You must obey the mustache.



No no no, it can only be ONE thing:  


*BOLLOCKS*

Although sometimes, it is BALDERDASH.

It usually takes the physical form of FUCKING NONSENSE.

I'll gladly lead a legion of Zutarians to Bryke's house, just to get revenge for that damn thing making it's way to air. Where's the intrusive Nickelodeon presence?! Took the day off?! 

That's a proper smiley. The mustache is the sharingan: overhyped by idiots and attached to useless fodder. colon-PEK!!!


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have a question. Did they ever say what happened to the Earth Kingdom's King. You know, the guy with the bear?


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 5, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> I have a question. Did they ever say what happened to the Earth Kingdom's King. You know, the guy with the bear?



He set out on a grand adventure.


----------



## Noah (Sep 5, 2008)

Silvermyst said:


> He set out on a grand adventure.



And Bosco, being the only bear on the planet, was regarded as a god and the Earth King then found himself living the lavish lifestyle he had abandoned for adventure once again. Knowing that Bosco would never let him leave the new palace, the Earth King lived the rest of his days in disappointed content.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 5, 2008)

Once again:





hcheng02 said:


> I have a question. Did they ever say what happened to the Earth Kingdom's King. You know, the guy with the bear?



Well, it depends on how much you know.

The 2nd Nick Magazine depicts _why_ he left with Basco before The Awakening. Sokka and Keui, the Earth King, try to teach Bosco how to be a bear in the wild, but Bosco has been so sheltered that he fails at everything they try. Kuei realizes that he's the same, so they go off together. On an adventure. Possibly grand.

Nothing else past that. Not in the show, and nothing from Mike and Bryan yet. Most likely, they just return to Ba Sing Se, and Kuei rules the city in a manner more accessible than his predecessors.

Keep in mind, Bosco almost certainly ate Longshot and Smellerbee


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 5, 2008)

Who's to say The King didn't eat Basco? I mean they were dumped off in the wild with nothing. I don't see the man stealing anything, & they was broke.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe Bosco met Hawky?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 5, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Maybe Bosco met Hawky?



Then there's either no more Bosco or Bosco is a real fucking bear now.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

BoscoxHawky

I can see it now, two animals in love, torn apart by the laws of nature.  Not even their respective nations or physiology can keep them apart.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 5, 2008)

^Lol wtf? Animal pairings now.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

Animal pairings forever


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm totally shipping Katara-Lion Turtle Let's see how much of a woman she really is.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 5, 2008)

She'd have to be a helluva woman to be with the lion turtle. I mean the thing's package has to be as big as an airplane.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

Cross species relationships are even more interesting the interspecies ones.

Especially with hybrid animals


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 5, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> She'd have to be a helluva woman to be with the lion turtle. I mean the thing's package has to be as big as an airplane.



Katara's the alpha female. They'll just Book 3 it and give her the sudden power-up. At that point: turn on the landing lights.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

lol "Book 3 it"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess this is the right time to drop these, some unique Katara cosplay from DA:


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow...I wonder how old that chick was

Still that's the best I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> I guess this is the right time to drop these, some unique Katara cosplay from DA:



I just nutted.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 5, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Wow...I wonder how old that chick was
> 
> Still that's the best I've seen in awhile.



Oh yes, the first question that popped into my mind, of course. According to her DA page, the first picture were taken on June 7 and the second one was uploaded in February. She says she's 20, so that's how old she must be in the first pic and she's probably 19 in the second.


----------



## Noah (Sep 5, 2008)

Boo! Hot girl isn't eskimo at all!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

Neither is Katara, they're South Pole people.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 5, 2008)

Jove said:


> Once again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, Bosco and Kuei....I smell pokemon....



Mider T said:


> Maybe Bosco met Hawky?


 Omg, Kuei's new flying type Pokemon



Jove said:


> I'm totally shipping Katara-Lion Turtle Let's see how much of a woman she really is.


lmao, maybe it has tentacles XD

Meanwhile, Katara grows a cock, and becomes futa from spirit bending


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 5, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Meanwhile, Katara grows a cock, and becomes futa from spirit bending



I'm willing to riff on this, and we're going to, but the thought of cock-sprouting Katara doesn't make sense until waterbender196 has run it's course through my mind.

And no, that's NOT a euphemism for anything.


----------



## Noah (Sep 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Neither is Katara, they're South Pole people.



Snow people = eskimo

You can deny this. It's science.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Snow people = eskimo
> 
> You can deny this. It's science.



*Denied*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Snow people = eskimo
> 
> You can deny this. It's science.



Maybe she's Colombian. They're the REAL snow people.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 6, 2008)

Jove said:


> Maybe she's Colombian. They're the REAL snow people.


I'ma gonna have to slap you for that  *powders up my hand, smacks your face*


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

It would explain her frequent rebelling against authority


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> It would explain her frequent rebelling against authority


And her white suit, and saying stuff like "SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!" in battle


----------



## Noah (Sep 6, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And her white suit, and saying stuff like "SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!" in battle




But she didn't start saying that until Toph showed up


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> But she didn't start saying that until Toph showed up


And that's when the mad sloppy lesbian sex broke out.
Also, has anyone noticed how pale and powdery Katara's nose is?  Her nose seems to bleed a lot too....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 6, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And that's when the mad sloppy lesbian sex broke out.
> Also, has anyone noticed how pale and powdery Katara's nose is?  Her nose seems to bleed a lot too....



That all leads to your cocky Katara scenario. Even if she whips one out, she's got nothing flowing through her to get it solid enough for combat.

Well, I think we all know a certain substance you put on the end of that certain something to fix that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

I see where this conversation is going...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

Giggidy giggidy


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 6, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Giggidy giggidy



I'll counter that with:

guh-guh-guh-guh GUH

Because I've been watching Sifl and Ollie way too much lately.

Bout time you showed, up, Taur. Bring it with some crazy Aussie narcotics made from indigenous spider venom. What else could bring Long Feng that down when he's got a city to run?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

I am so not in the right timeframe for this. What, is it around midnight for you all?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 6, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I am so not in the right timeframe for this. What, is it around midnight for you all?


Yes, our souls become blacker than the blackest, moonless midnight


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright, so let's discuss drug habits on _Avatar_. I'll start:

Aang: Nothing. He's a proper monk.

Zuko: No drugs for him, either. He's the type for stuff.

Katara: Established coke fiend. Always ruining things with inexplicable and selfish behavior. Moodswings. Trying to fight stronger people like Pakku and Azula...

Sokka: Just a cavalcade of stuff. Huxley would blush. Obviously, the hallucinogens account for much of his roll-call. Peyote, move to the front of the line, please.

Toph: Drunkard, leading to her confrontations with Katara. Total drunken conceit at all times. She gets her Goose on with a melon flavor.

Iroh: Tea. Just tea.

Azula: She's just bonkers.

Ty Lee: Ecstasy. Next.

Mai: Another clean one.

Fire Lord Ozai: LSD, but he's well beyond the point of trails and imagining he;s in a field of wheat. He's Jim Morrison in the desert, exploding with delusions of grandeur.

Zhao: Steroids. I'd wager some sort of Clydesdale testosterone.

Jeong Jeong: Hello, morphine.

Long Feng: Quaaludes. Downers. Easiest one to peg, no question.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

I lol'd at Jeong Jeong. 

Also, once I get on my home computer this afternoon, I've come across an awesome TyZula, for those who want a PM


----------



## Noah (Sep 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> Ty Lee: Ecstasy. Next.



Wait. I didn't know Ecstasy makes you see/feel/taste things in only colors. Unless by "pink" she means, super awesome and sexy. 

And I'll take one of them TyZula's. If it's too much to post in the thread, then I suppose I need to see it.

(TyZula scat pronz ftw)


----------



## Kaenboshi (Sep 7, 2008)

​
Also, TyZula... *foams* Send me one of those pms.


----------



## jiinx (Sep 7, 2008)

this whole threead switched. lmao0.  well im dyin to take sum ex.! and fight an uchiha. id so pwn.!! like naruto will.!!


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2008)

what have you guys turned this thread into


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> what have you guys turned this thread into





We're going through another phase. Serious discussion will return soon, but for now...

who's doing what?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 7, 2008)

What I did was better. I got 2 or 3 pages deleted from the thread when I turned this into the Avatar hentai thread.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay now I don't feel bad for the avatar hentai I have since I know people here have it


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 8, 2008)

Jove said:


> Alright, so let's discuss drug habits on _Avatar_. I'll start:
> 
> Aang: Nothing. He's a proper monk.
> 
> ...


o/~ Hiiiiiigh oooooon liiiiife! Yeah! Hiiiiiigh ooooon liiiiife! o/~
A little addendum to Sokka however, he's definitely an alcoholic, mmmmmm, cactus joooooooice, and for some reason,
Albert Hofmann=Ozai XD

Though, for Azula, even standing in her general presence will make you higher than the entire history of rock and roll.

Yep, right after they dry her out, and grind her into a fine powder, even a few micrograms of her will make you OD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd also like to say that the baby from "Return to Omashu" will play the role of the creepy fucking kid from _Trainspotting_.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2008)

Avatar Thread State, yip yip.

More necromancy from me. This should be a good one, actually:

Flash Topic:

*FAVORITE LOCATIONS IN AVATAR*

5. *Piandao's Mansion, Shu Jing*
    The epitome of the White Lotus Society's philosophic and cultural ideal. Situated around breathtaking scenery, and devoted entirely to rumination and artistry.

4. *The Swamp*
    Surreal and creepy, the Swamp was one of the stranger locations visited by the Gaang, containing not merely unorthodox wildlife, but an entire breed of benders unknown outside the Swamp (and Wan Sh Tong's Library). I thoroughly enjoyed it; I liked the deep color scheme. And, of course, we meet Toph there.

3. *Omashu*
    What a design! The upward, conical structure was put to good use. The mail chute delivery system made the city seem relentlessly busy. A frenetic city, of course, maintained by a complete lunatic, which only adds to the appeal. Both trips to Omashu were silly but amusing. But seriously, Omashu is all about the design.

2. *The Northern Water Tribe*
    We did wait an entire goddamned Book to get there, but it did not disappoint. It's placid, shimmering pulchritude was evident from the beginning. Not merely that, the singularity of the land is pronounced without even taking into account the Spirit Oasis, which itself is one of the best locations in Avatar.

1. *Ba Sing Se*
    Samuel Johnson once said that, "when a man is tired of London, he is   tired of life; for there is in London all that life can afford." He also kicked a rock to prove a philosophical point.

But in this case, he was right, because for all the disdainful, Orwellian practices in the city, it was a city alive. It was a character itself.


----------



## Ryuk (Sep 12, 2008)

Water Nation is the best .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 13, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Water Nation is the best .



That's a diplomatic answer; which Tribe?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

Well the Southern Water Tribe have epic (Sokka) and awesome benders (Katara, Hana, etc)

But the Northern tribe have _style_.

Really, comparing them is like comparing those two tribes from The Great Divide


----------



## Genesis (Sep 13, 2008)

I have finally finished Avatar.

The first time I truly mean epic when I say it. Epic series, epic ending.

I remember when my Tupac and Scarface obsessed friend recommended this to me. Having never watched any "anime" after DBZ when I was a kid, and this recommendation coming from him of all people made me honestly go, "Wtf?!"

I didn't believe he watched cartoons, and I couldn't remember the last time I had watched them.

But I knew he had taste. He loved Batman Begins and Scarface. His pitch was pretty cool; "It's about benders who can bend elements. It has this kid who is over 100 years old and he's the Avatar! He can bend all elements. The world is at war and he has to bring it back together. The guy goes into this Avatar state and can do all sorts of cool shit. It's proper funny too."

Something like that anyways.

It had me sold.

I watched the first episode. Then the second. Then the third, and it had me hooked. It had cultural references, great music, martial arts, nice animation and an interesting, funny story with likeable characters.

I watched the 1st season then had to wait as it was still being developed.

This actually got me interested in anime.

Now years later, I've finally finished it.

It's beyond awesome. I'm surprised Nick made this kind of show. I only remembered them for Kenan and Kel from the good old days.

It goes DBZ/Avatar as my favourite "anime" shows and then everything else comes after.

My only disappointment is that the original "Agni Kai" theme wasn't used more. It was badass. That's it. The only disappointment.

The ending was perfect. Aang didn't compromise, no one got a sudden redemption to the good side, and he took away the man's Firebending. That was like rape to the Firelord. Rape. In an Avatar way, he took his manhood from him. A lot of the characters, basically all of the main cast, in the show were excellent, and there was some real laugh out loud moments.

This is how you end a great show though, it had style and closure.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

^Real talk.

@Jove: Swampbenders = winbenders


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 13, 2008)

Magnanimously awesome post, Gen.



Genesis said:


> My only disappointment is that the original "Agni Kai" theme wasn't used more. It was badass. That's it. The only disappointment..



That's true. They did stop using that after the first few episodes. I would be willing to say it's the most popular leitmotif amongst the fandom.


And Mider... t'is true. Though they are just Foggy Swamp denizens, not Water Tribe.


----------



## Noah (Sep 13, 2008)

Genesis said:


> The ending was perfect. Aang didn't compromise, no one got a sudden redemption to the good side, and he took away the man's Firebending. *That was like rape to the Firelord. Rape.* In an Avatar way, he took his manhood from him.



You know what? Yes, that's exactly it. If anyone ever tries to bring up the "he didn't kill Ozai!" argument again,  we finally have a response that should satisfy their blood lust. The argument that he kept his character and integrity by following his path never worked in those debates. 

Thanks, Gen. I can't believe none of us ever put it on par with rape, but now there is a response that the "should have killed him!" camp should be able to understand. And that's exactly what it was to Ozai; rape.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 13, 2008)

I liked it, I never saw it coming. 

I was worried there would be some kind of redemption, but this method was best, far better than killing Ozai. The man was extremely proud of who he was, his ability, and his supposed destiny to bring the Fire Nation as the dominant faction above all else. His power and pride centred around his abilities as a tremendous Firebender. This was his strength and what drove him to be able to do what he did.

Then Aang goes and takes this all away from him. He's rendered helpless. Now, he has to sit in jail whilst knowing that the person he considered "filth" is ruling in his place and changing everything from how he envisioned. And he cannot do anything at all about it.

What happened to Ozai at the hands of Aang was indeed rape, but what is happening subsequently and the combination of this all is beyond just that.

Plus, Aang never compromised his character and his own integrity which is only added sweetener on top. He did things his own way, thereby standing out from the previous Avatars.

"You are weak."

Damn, those words from Ozai sound so funny now.

Rape, it's a surprise. We all never saw it coming. Ozai's fate, so sad. Oh so sad.

I bet he wishes he was dead now.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

So Genesis, if the story continued, which direction would you like it to go in?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> You know what? Yes, that's exactly it. If anyone ever tries to bring up the "he didn't kill Ozai!" argument again,  we finally have a response that should satisfy their blood lust. The argument that he kept his character and integrity by following his path never worked in those debates.
> 
> Thanks, Gen. I can't believe none of us ever put it on par with rape, but now there is a response that the "should have killed him!" camp should be able to understand. And that's exactly what it was to Ozai; rape.



Without Zutara, nothing is going to get through. That's the real issue.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 13, 2008)

Genesis has actually brought this thread up quite a few notches with that post. Seriously.

~~~

On a less serious note, I've found Hawkey in a video game. 

No, don't be doubting. Final Fantasy X-2. One of the characters Beasttamer class lets them use a hawk. It's main skill is picking up enemies and carrying them off the battlefield, removing them from battle.

I'm talking opponents that can get over a hundred times its size and weight.

Pwnbird.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Sep 13, 2008)

^ So THAT's why they wrote out Hawky.

I don't even have the words to describe how awesome Genesis is for that post.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 13, 2008)

Jove said:


> Without Zutara, nothing is going to get through. That's the real issue.



In a moment of complete immaturity I've seen one Zutarian fan's sig use the inequality symbol to compare Mike and Bryan to Savin Yeatman-Eiffel. I'd be surprised If you recognize this frenchman's name. He created a series called Oban Star Racers which is a joint French/Japanese effort that airs in the U.S. on Toon Disney. Not even sure why she even considered naming this show and it's creator as superior to Avatar and Mike and Bryan.

Mind you the show does look good visually, see for yourself.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia80xv8wS94[/YOUTUBE]

It's not rubbish like Martin Mystery or Totally Spies.

Oh and then there was the ever so sophisticated quote


> I love the Avatar!
> ...of Oban Star Racers



Yes apparently a character called the Avatar plays a huge role in that show.
Avatar: The Last Airbender though has already left it's legacy, that other show means nothing in the long scheme of things. It's just so sad that she would write that in obvious spite as if Mike and/or Bryan would care.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2008)

That's actually surprisingly less petty than I've come to expect.


A reminder for everyone:

*THE BOOK 3 COLLECTION COMES OUT TUESDAY*



Don't be a miscreant. Buy it.

And now that it's released, I'll be preparing a miniature Rewatch.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh man I can't believe I almost forgot!  Will it include commentary and bonus scenes?  Can't wait to see the scrapped artwork.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 14, 2008)

The status of the arrival of my Book 3 season set according to the US postal service is:




> Your item was processed and left our SANTA CLARITA, CA 91383 facility on September 13, 2008.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2008)

The set has the usual Box Set bonus disc with the following features:

    * Inside Sozin's Comet: Exclusive Four-Part Audio Commentary by Creators
    * The Women of Avatar: The Last Airbender
    * Book 3 Finale Pencil Test Animation
    * Into the Fire Nation at San Diego Comic Con

The Aussies have already received theirs, so if you'd like a description of the commentary by the nearly charming Nandireya, you can go here:





Side note... Duckman: Seasons 1 & 2 comes out the same day. It'll be a costly day for me, although luckily no albums I want come out that day. At least, no albums I _really_ want. I couldn't possibly think of a stranger dichotomy: Avatar's invigorating sincerity v. Duckman's corrosive post-modernism.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> So Genesis, if the story continued, which direction would you like it to go in?


I don't really think it should continue.

Or, if it did, I have no idea what they would do.

They kind of wrapped everything up really. It was an epic story over 100 years in the making. Aang is at a point now that no one could oppose him. He has control over the Avatar state, and can also mindrape people.

Apart from Zuko finding his mother, which we know he's going to do now, there's nothing really left.

If they can make it great, then sure, I don't mind them going ahead and doing more.

But I don't know what they'd aim to do, and I'm happy with how it ended.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Sep 14, 2008)

Well they probably wont continue aang's story but maybe anoter story a few years ahead but another strong bender while the avatar tries to defeat might get too repetive maybe the next story can revolve around an evil avatar?


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 14, 2008)

I would love to see a storyline that has the pure and childlike Aang get more and more frustrated with the decadence and destruction technology advancements bring, thus eventually becoming the big bad himself. That said, it might be a bit dark for avatar.

The series is complete so why touch it? Best left as it is.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

So that means Taurus has his copy already?  Where is he anyway?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> So that means Taurus has his copy already?  Where is he anyway?



Wanking to Coolhorn. 

I wouldn't trust him to have it anyway. Who knows what Aussie High School kids are into these days? That cash could be in any number of markets.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 14, 2008)

Jove said:


> That cash could be in any number of markets.


Like life-size Coolhorn posters? 

Could be possible he is busy watching them and doesn't care about us.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 14, 2008)

anyone planning on playing that avatar legends game on nick's website? Apparently it starts up tomorrow, and after seeing a promo for it on nicktoons network I thought it looked pretty cool. I may be too busy to try it out, but I'm sure it give this thread something new to talk about.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> anyone planning on playing that avatar legends game on nick's website? Apparently it starts up tomorrow, and after seeing a promo for it on nicktoons network I thought it looked pretty cool. I may be too busy to try it out, but I'm sure it give this thread something new to talk about.



Yup, definitely looking forward to it. I'm not looking forward to the product itself, but it's a new Avatar thing, so I'm very excited.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't care what you guys say, you're just not comfortable enough to appreciate how much Kubo pwned you all with Coolhorn 

~~~

As for the box set, I has no monies. Otherwise I'd already have it. I'll wait patiently I guess.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 15, 2008)

It be 15th, where game. Me want game NOW!!!


----------



## Noah (Sep 15, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't care what you guys say, you're just not comfortable enough to appreciate how much Kubo pwned you all with Coolhorn
> 
> ~~~
> 
> As for the box set, I has no monies. Otherwise I'd already have it. I'll wait patiently I guess.



I am completely comfortable with how much Kubo pwnd me. In fact: best pwning ever. 

And I would love the box set, but I'll just hold off for the uber set of AllThreeBooksies.


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 16, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> It be 15th, where game. Me want game NOW!!!



I call Nick's bullshit
It's been officially september 16th for over an hour now, they've got some 'splaining to do


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought the Avatar was over and done with


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 16, 2008)

> Nickelodeon is so excited about Avatar that they've labeled it an "event," not just a game. This first ever 3D MMORPG from Nickelodeon will launch in a whopping 81 markets in 10 languages. Overall, 77 countries will participate in the game's launch on September 15, and additional markets will launch the game in the months following.



Sure Nick, all events that you hype up for a month get delayed a day.
That's assuming that it'll even launch today on the 16th.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2008)

CX said:


> I thought the Avatar was over and done with



DVD finale


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2008)

lol, Avatar MMO? What are they gonna have in it 

Mider: soudesu. I was satisfied with the non- DVD version 

Pretty good show though. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2008)

You mean "sou desuka?" or "sou desu ne?"

Ah


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

Isn't this the game where they portrayed Zuko as Book One Zuko?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> You mean "sou desuka?" or "sou desu ne?"
> 
> Ah


I didn't end it with a question mark 
And I confirmed from a person that knows Japanese pretty well that in such cases, it is "soudesu"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Isn't this the game where they portrayed Zuko as Book One Zuko?



It was, but there's another game, "The Path of Zuko," that's just came out. It's basically the same style and gameplay as the Bobble Battles game, and has a Book 3 Zuko design:





And then there's the normal platform Into the Inferno game, which will be coming out October 13th. Quite an influx of games.


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2008)

You mean the game that we're currently discussing?

Side note: if this thing ever gets up, there's a code in the box set that promises to "enhance gameplay." Codeword: Sozin.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 16, 2008)

And now the entire internet knows 

Good job Nick, good job


----------



## Ema Skye (Sep 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> You mean the game that we're currently discussing?
> 
> Side note: if this thing ever gets up, there's a code in the box set that promises to "enhance gameplay." Codeword: Sozin.



I'm playing the game and so far I hate it. I don't know why but everytime I try to attack, nothing happens 

I put the codeword but it said it was invalid


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, it's not actually the codeword. I just said that. To find out the real codeword, you'll have to buy the boxset.

I look forward to this, even though I'm on a laptop and I don't have a mouse. So this is going to be interesting, because I recall having serious problems trying to earnestly play Bobble Battles on the touchpad.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Sep 16, 2008)

The last panel owns, and owns hard.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 16, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> The last panel owns, and owns hard.



Quite. 

Although the while thing is merely adequate; Booter's done better.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 16, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> The last panel owns, and owns hard.



A) Oh come on. I can't see Ty Lee being that freaked out by the assumption that she slept with Azula and/or the Kiyoshi warriors.

B) Funny thing about "A)" the commentary for the final episodes actually jokes about a Ty Lee/Kiyoshi Warriors prison break spin off movie.

C) As awesome as the last panel is, I gotta give the win to the horrified sidewards glance shared between Appa and Momo.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Sep 16, 2008)

I love booterfreak.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 16, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> The last panel owns, and owns hard.


 Love Azula's face.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> A) Oh come on. I can't see Ty Lee being that freaked out by the assumption that she slept with Azula and/or the Kiyoshi warriors.



It's either that or the fact that she also tends to be portrayed as a slut who's out to do everybody.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2008)

TY Lee's just in it for the ride. Life is fun, have fun, have life.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, the box set is really worth it for the pencil tests. It's basically animatics for the Ozai-Aang battle (in three parts), the Agni Kai (in two parts), and the scene where Sokka and Toph are saved by Suki. They intersperse the finished product within the tests, sometimes overlapping. Very interesting material, displaying the staggering level of complexity of those scenes.

Alright, here's some tidbits from the commentary:

*318*
--- Suki's role was not anticipated, even as late as the beginnings of Book 3. Her late-season presence was spontaneous.
--- They strongly hint that there was a bit of linguistic weakening for the war room scene. Basically, they couldn't call it "genocide," or at least that's what I presume.
--- Jun was originally going to be brought back to find people for the invasion, such as The Mechanist
--- "We love the Avatar world... it's a very fertile place for stories and characters... we can keep going in different directions, but this story had to culminate."

*319*
--- Mentions of Joseph Campbell and the Bhagavad Gita.
--- They call the finale a story of a hero NOT killing the bad guy, and the conflict. 
--- Their explanation for Bumi: he sees the eclipse because it's the same eclipse at a different time.
--- Koh stole Ummi's face because Kuruk beat him in a surfing competition. 
--- On the subject of the era before the Avatar: "You bet bet we got ideas about that stuff."
--- Konietzko was EXTREMELY dissatisfied with the lion-turtle. Apparently they spent a long and arduous time trying to get it right, but it never came out the way it did in early drawings.

*320*
--- All the fire was hand drawn; computers were only used for small effects.
--- Why did it take so long to get out? Parts of the fire took a week alone, The use of smoke, and the continuity of the smoke, took a week on it's own.
--- Bryan Konietzko story boarded the Ozai-Aang fight throughout 320. **_I feel like this is important to note because Toonzone seems obsessed with Joaquim Dos Santos_**
--- They spent more time on the sound mixing than they ever did, with more people as well.
--- Mike: (valley girl voice) Zuko, like, sacrificed his life for Katara and she still didn;t go with for him. What up?
Bryan: Yeah, she didn't go "with for him." (silence)... (laughing) Zutarians...

*321*
--- Aang's fury represents untempered energy.
--- Konietzko described what Aang did as that he "rewired his qi."
--- Miek and Bryan seem genuinely touched by Maiko. They really believe in that ship.
--- The Aang/Zuko scene was a late addition. The main reason was because Aang didn't have any dialogue.
--- The Ursa scene was added to show the reversal of power between Zuko and Ozai.

No talk of airbending or airbenders. Actually, there was no talk whatsoever of the future for the Gaang, even in general language.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2008)

> (silence)... (laughing) Zutarians...



lol epic.  I wonder how they'll feel after being rejected by the creators.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 17, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol epic.  I wonder how they'll feel after being rejected by the creators.



The usual attention-deprived self-satisfaction, masked as outrage, I'd guess.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2008)

Kuruk beat Koh in a surfing competition...

Oh gods, that face stealing demon can NOT take a joke.

I wish to see that so badly. Like you could not believe.

Also, LOL Zutarians.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Kuruk beat Koh in a surfing competition...
> 
> Oh gods, that face stealing demon can NOT take a joke.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they were joking about how Kuruk would be an awesome main character for a show, but nothing would happen.

maybe I'm just shrouded in naivete and delusion, but I interpret things as such: they _are_ working on a new version of _Avatar_, possibly about the first Avatar.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, they did mention that they had lots of ideas for the pre-Avatar era. So the conclusion to that would logically be the rise of the first Avatar.

Oh, Koh. I can never look at him in the same way again. He's no longer some apparition of terror. He's just a really bad loser. That's hilarious. Way to go, Mike and Bryan, way.to.go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 18, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Well, they did mention that they had lots of ideas for the pre-Avatar era. So the conclusion to that would logically be the rise of the first Avatar.
> 
> Oh, Koh. I can never look at him in the same way again. He's no longer some apparition of terror. He's just a really bad loser. That's hilarious. Way to go, Mike and Bryan, way.to.go.



Koh's definitely on smack. BIG TIME. I'm talkin', Ray Charles would be taken aback.

Also, the Legends of the Arena is kind of uninteresting. I'm still building up my character (Water Tribe) in the practice arena, and it's mainly because I haven't felt any inkling to want to try it against others. 

I also phear the LAG. Hear it's pretty bad for some.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2008)

WHA NEW AVATAR SERIES? WHEN? ZOMG! *stops to breathe*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 18, 2008)

None. No new series. Someone lied to you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 19, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> WHA NEW AVATAR SERIES? WHEN? ZOMG! *stops to breathe*



Careful, now; I was speculating. Don't get too excited just yet. Mike and Bryan have hinted that they are developing ideas at the moment, but they're oblique enough to lead me to believe these ideas are in nascent stages. There also appears to be concern over whether they'll be allowed to show such a series. 

But before the Nick antipathy comes, it could just be Mike and Bryan being overcautious. If such a show were fully ready for approval, it wouldn't be ready for air until at least two years, I estimate. Even after Eric Coleman's departure, Nick seems dedicated to the show (in their way), but network turnover is sudden and constant. Someone with a moderate amount of power at Nick that hates _Avatar_ could have supreme power at a crucial time, and use it to officially squash the show.

Then there's the movies, which Mike and Bryan are executive producers on, and will be working closely with M. Night to try to prevent him from ruining the franchise. So that's going to take up time in their schedule, although working together will allow them to probably develop news ideas at the same time.

So, in sum: _if_ it happens, in 2-3 years.


----------



## Noah (Sep 19, 2008)

Well. I can't form an opinion on the actual play of the MMO Avatar game, because I apparently can't find any goddamn players. Character creation is decent enough, even if it is very limited. But I didn't really expect a whole lot on that aspect. A third party would need to develop a game before I'd expect real customization.

So. Which of you punks has actually played this thing?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 19, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well. I can't form an opinion on the actual play of the MMO Avatar game, because I apparently can't find any goddamn players. Character creation is decent enough, even if it is very limited. But I didn't really expect a whole lot on that aspect. A third party would need to develop a game before I'd expect real customization.
> 
> So. Which of you punks has actually played this thing?



Don't call me a punk, you delinquent. 

I played it once so far. Spent about 30 minutes in the training area. I've already noticed someone on ASN claiming that his level is alreayd in the 40's. I was literally taken aback by that one. I have hear several people say they can't find players, so you're not alone. 

But if I find you, I'm going to obliterate your being.


On a side note, the movies are taking more shape. And with that, it appears very likely that M. Night's usual composer, James Newton Howard, will indeed be scoring the movies. Everyone here knows why this is blatantly unacceptable, but the consensus on M. Night fan forums, from what I've gathered, is that the Track Team are inferior, and that the movies are for the "big boys." I suppose I imagine all that music in the finale, then.

The real question I have is, how disconnected from reality do you have to be to post at a M. Night Shyamalan forum in 2008?


----------



## Noah (Sep 19, 2008)

Jove said:


> Don't call me a punk, you delinquent.
> 
> I played it once so far. Spent about 30 minutes in the training area. I've already noticed someone on ASN claiming that his level is alreayd in the 40's. I was literally taken aback by that one. I have hear several people say they can't find players, so you're not alone.
> 
> But if I find you, I'm going to obliterate your being.



Yeah, I did training for about half an hour too. I think I'm level 7 or 8 now, but I can't find anyone to fight. The other problem is the screen changes. I find that I have to alt+tab a half dozen times to see the menu or character screen when I try to enter.

If you ever see an Earthbender named Squishface, that's me. He's gonna be a defense beast.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 20, 2008)

Noah said:


> Yeah, I did training for about half an hour too. I think I'm level 7 or 8 now, but I can't find anyone to fight. The other problem is the screen changes. I find that I have to alt+tab a half dozen times to see the menu or character screen when I try to enter.
> 
> If you ever see an Earthbender named Squishface, that's me. He's gonna be a defense beast.



Ah, very good. If you see a Waterbender named Kon Iro, that would be me. He's... actually, he doesn't know what he is.


----------



## Noah (Sep 20, 2008)

Of course, this is all assuming that YOU CAN EVER FRIGGIN FIND ANYONE


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 20, 2008)

Jove said:


> The real question I have is, how disconnected from reality do you have to be to post at a M. Night Shyamalan forum in 2008?



The bigger question is who the fuck thought he deserved a forum?


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 20, 2008)

I want so badly to play this game but between my ecology exam, my organic chemistry exam and my human physiology exam I'd be foolish to not study. I just know if I take a break to play this game the next thing I know it'll be hour before my exam and I'll know nothing it'll be all Avatar's fault for being so awesome. Must resist!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 20, 2008)

Noah said:


> Of course, this is all assuming that YOU CAN EVER FRIGGIN FIND ANYONE



I'm not looking forward to going into the battle arena anyway, since I'm using a touchpad, but alas, I'll be there at some point.



LeathaFace said:


> The bigger question is who the fuck thought he deserved a forum?



That's an exceptional point. I'm assuming they all derive from 1998-99. That's the only explanation. These people adore him; I'm not looking forward to them infiltrating our fandom.

But for the new page, I'm asking everyone: the Track Team almost certainly won't be involved in the movies, so how much of their music should be in the movies? 

At this point, I'm not even comfortable with the Theme being used by this knob. I don't care how many Emmy's he's won, I'm entirely disinterested that he scored Dark Knight. This is the Track Team's artistry. They're as integral as the character designs, the writing, Kisu's bending philosophies... they were literally next to Mike and Bryan as they created this universe in Bryan's apartment. If I hear even an inkling of their work being "interpreted" by this guy, I'll instantly lose all suspension of reality. Over. At that point, my only goal is endurance and maintenance of social veneer and sanity, ie "Please, my real name, don't kill everyone in anger. Don't look back in anger, either, dude."


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and defend Shamalalaamanawahtever. But before I continue, allow me to apologize beforehand as I'm currently fairly drunk (long story... well, more stupid then long but anyway...)

He's suffered a sudden onset of Lucisism. Once his first couple of movies (his only good ones) hit big, he was given complete control over his projects. Complete. He was Director, writer, producer... all of it. In other words, he had no one to answer too. 63 (my cat seemed to think that 63 was very important to add to this post, as she stepped upon those keys as I tries to type. I'm not one to question her judgment, so I'll just leave it there)

That;s the problem, he's had no one to rein him in. That's a privilege that director/writers used to have to fight half their lives for. Cameron, Speilberg... other guys I can't think of (remember, drunk). 
Can you really blame Shamalan for going a little wacky when he was given free reign over his entire projects after making only a few movies (ok, you can, but that doesn't help my argument. So don't)

What gives me hope is that Mike and Bryan seem to have a lot of input on this. Night seems to be putting everything past them first. In this respect, with Shamalan being guided instead of leading, I think he's capable of making a great movie. As such, I'll wait optimistically for this movie to come out.


...and Yes, I do realize that I'm trying as hard as I can to fool myself in to thinking this movies a good idea. I'll thank you very much to not rain on my parade.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 20, 2008)

I was optimistic about the movies, at one time. Then a friend sat me down and forced me to watch the latter third of _Lady in the Water_. I had read that the problems with his films lied in his increasingly predictable and incoherent writing. The direction was supposedly still intact. So that's what I believed... until I saw those 40 minutes, 40 minutes of baffling shot angles, terrible framing, and totally disconcerting and meaningless cuts.

So I'm concerned, yes. But I believe this will revitalize him. His movies seem to be conceptual, based around the classic turn, the twist that reformats everything that happened preceding that event. But _Avatar_ is a story of characters. Characters that are defined by the complex interplay of their relationships, characters that invite allegory.

I'm more concerned that the people that made the show the majestic success it was, imbued with substance at every level. Obviously the bevy of directors, storyboard artists, and animators would not be involved, but the Track Team should. 

I now expect the impossible from Mike and Bryan. This shall be their loftiest task... saving the universe they created. I fear poor box office receipts will result in no second series.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 6, 2008)

Rise Zombie thread! I command you. Or at least ask politely, I'm not sure what the etiquette in resurrecting zombies.

I know there's no news on any new show or anything, But in the interest in keeping this thread alive, I suggest a Fanvalanche.

Any Awesome AMV's, Fanart, Fanfics? Even if it's your own, or one you just want to link too. Nows the time to post it.

Let's keep this sucka movin.


----------



## Noah (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah ha! Just as I was feeling the need to revive this monster! Since I have no fanart/fic to supply, I offer an idea for debate!

If non-bending characters were to be given an element to bend (in addition to their already awesome abilities), which element would fit best?!

I nominate:
Air for Suki!
Water for Ty Lee and Sokka (and not just because of his heritage)
Fire for Momo!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Air for Suki!
> Water for Ty Lee and Sokka (and not just because of his heritage)
> Fire for Momo!


1. Definitely with her proficiency with fans.
2. Is this for more Sokka*X*Moon-girl? And, definitely Ty Lee for Water-bending; she already knows quite alot about the body's chi pathways.
3.


----------



## Noah (Oct 6, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> 1. Definitely with her proficiency with fans.
> 2. Is this for more Sokka*X*Moon-girl? And, definitely Ty Lee for Water-bending; she already knows quite alot about the body's chi pathways.
> 3.



1. Huh. Didn't even think about that. I was going more with the super fancy agile ninja thing.

2. No no. This is more because Katara has already shown that water can be as sharp as a blade, so why not have Sokka with flowy water blades? Aside from that, I really like the image of Sokka in his wolf gear with giant water-element claws.

3. Goddamn right! Flaming lemurs!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 6, 2008)

Let's see:
Haru's mustache is the real avatar, so all four elements for it.
Mai would obviously be a Fire-bender.

? Gaah, I'm finding it hard to remember non-bending characters and their names.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 6, 2008)

pek

First of all, here's the Toonzone review of the Book 3 Collection, which exquisitely expresses the opinion of most _Avatar_ fans, deeming it "one of the best single seasons of any serialized television show ever made, animated or not." Here, here:

Fan-translations website

Now, onto the topic:


Teo - Fire (lightning)
Lee - Air
Sokka - the human condition
Wang Fire - Water
On Ji - Earth
Dock - Earth
Bato - Medicine
June - tsk... obviously Fire
Joo Dee - Chemicals
Song - Jin
Jin - Song
Guru Pathik - Come on, he'd have to be an energy bender
Piandao - He'd be an alternate Avatar


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 7, 2008)

I was going for the Ice thing for Sokka too, mainly for the blade angle. He could just whip up some Ice swords whenever he needed them. I was watching Ice Road Truckers (in the background) and they mentioned that once ice hits -60, it's actually stronger than steel.

That's awesome.

Personally, I think I'd prefer water simply because it seems more versatile than the others.



[whore]And since some poster above me (I'm can't remember who) suggested we post links to our fanfics... , which is currently a work in progress.[/whore]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> Wang Fire - Water



Excuse me? I think you're missing a few facts.

It's common knowledge that Wang Fire is a dual bender of awesome and surprise. Jeeze.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Excuse me? I think you're missing a few facts.
> 
> It's common knowledge that Wang Fire is a dual bender of awesome and surprise. Jeeze.



I knew that... I just didn't feel like ripping off Booter Freak's jokes. Didn't seem to be a dilemma for you, though. 

I would say Wang Fire bends desire. Or, rather, desiiyaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 7, 2008)

Booterfreak is the one who made the Wang Fire poster right?

I don't actually know where the jokes come from.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Booterfreak is the one who made the Wang Fire poster right?
> 
> I don't actually know where the jokes come from.



Spoken like a true ethics bender.

Anyway, some fanart:



Copied threads at mangashare


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Koi (Oct 7, 2008)

I think that might be the most epic thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2008)

That's the poster I was talking about.

Avatar Aang had to deal with one Firebender. Wang Fire had to deal with the rest.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 8, 2008)

Jet - Earth/Water
Lo and Li - Fire (creepy old people Agni Kai )


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2008)

"But, we're not firebenders "


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2008)

What's odd is that poster by Booter didn;t even make the top 10 in Nick's Finale poster contest. It received an "honorable mention," even though everyone went nuts for it at Comic Con.

Couple of cross-over pieces of fanart:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Attack Rolls with Lars 






Attack Rolls with Lars


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 8, 2008)

Who did win the poster contest?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 8, 2008)

DA fanartist Neurosylum:



You can see the top ten here:



These are pretty good, but there's a bunch of fantastic ones all over that were worthy of mention, and plenty that could have easily been top 10.


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello avatar friends
I sreach book 3 in dvdrip as torrend download.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 9, 2008)

Jove said:


> 2. Thus is REALLY Important. A few weeks ago, and e-mail was sent out to a few fansites from some Nick executive. It stated that Nick had put together a survey based around Avatar. You can take it here:
> 
> Eipos
> 
> From what I've heard, there are different versions of the survey. I just took it and got a thorough and long set of questions. I consider myself lucky for that, and I gave them some encompassing answers and opinions. The questions cover just about everything, from the sites you visit to your thoughts on the upcoming movies. I suggest and implore everyone to take it, and let Nick hear your voice.


 I'm having trouble with the first question. It asks for what country I live in but doesn't list my country.

I see "United States" but I don't "America," "USA," "United States of America," "Home of the Braves," or "Land of the Free." Nothing. 






 Gawds, I need some caffeine.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2008)

Are they trying to deny the existance of Amerigo Vespucci?  That's like denying the Holocaust or even worse, Hawky.

Never


----------



## Noah (Oct 9, 2008)

Jesus Christ that took too long.

Hopefully someone actually reads it and will not just scoff at my well-thought-out-and-worded rant on Nickelodeon's treatment of Avatar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 10, 2008)

Noah said:


> Jesus Christ that took too long.
> 
> Hopefully someone actually reads it and will not just scoff at my well-thought-out-and-worded rant on Nickelodeon's treatment of Avatar.



Oh yeah, I let them have it as well. How they never treated it fairly after Book 2, how they under promoted and underappreciated the show, how they value returns over substance.

I also liked the question about what I liked about the show. I think I check every single box.

I also asked them to make _Avatar_ golf balls, so that you could have a giant sky blue arrow to line up your putts. And I wasn't joking, either. I sincerely want that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 10, 2008)

Hoo boy, what a time killer.
I'm guessing many of the people on this here forum answered a lot of questions concerning Naruto.
I took Noah's lead and wrote that Nick dropped the ball on promoting the show well before the third season.
How does the premiere get absolutely nothing in ratings while the finale finished 4th in it's time slot? If the show were indeed their "Harry Potter", they could have showed it better. As for the question about what I liked about the show, I deliberately didn't click "The Love Story"...just out of spite for the 'shippers that made a big to-do about the finale.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I got a crappy version. It just asked me about various programs Nick runs, how much I like them, how much I've seen, how often I buy stuff about them, that sorta crap. I got gypped.

That said, I gave them the "customer from hell" approach for most of the questions. Except...



> How many times do you post on a Naruto blog/message board.



...

oh god dammit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 10, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think I got a crappy version. It just asked me about various programs Nick runs, how much I like them, how much I've seen, how often I buy stuff about them, that sorta crap. I got gypped.
> 
> That said, I gave them the "customer from hell" approach for most of the questions. Except...
> 
> ...



I'm sure it was already over once you listed your location. From what I understand, men in their 20's often get the short version, but I got an extremely long version.

Also, whatever you do, DON'T give your e-mail address to them. That may seem obvious, but many have already.

I'm also sure my elaborate thoughts on why I think the movies will fail won't be appreciated. Such as my explantion on why I refuse to acknowledge any music not made by The Track Team. Or how M. Night has sacrificed himself to his own self-indulgence.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 10, 2008)

Jove said:


> I'm sure it was already over once you listed your location. From what I understand, men in their 20's often get the short version, but I got an extremely long version.



I think we all know why Jove.
You're 44 years old.

The hair may have turned gray but your youthful enthusiasm hasn't burnt out.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 10, 2008)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Kitty back is cat =o o=
.....
I mean I'm back :3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 10, 2008)

I didn't have to give my email or anything. I think it just determined that I was 18 years old and went "fuck it, give him the cheap knockoff".


----------



## Noah (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm pushing my late 20's and I got long, "please tear us a new asshole" version. Goddamn thing took almost an hour to finish.

Although I did love these two questions:

-What do you know about the Avatar live-action movie? 
*rant about how M. Night needs to not have as much control as he usually does (read: 100%) and that the creators should be standing behind him at all times. The track team should do the score, and that it better not turn into a typical M.Night movie because this isn't his property to ruin, so he'd better respect their story.*

-Did you know that M. Night Shalambalam is directing the live-action Avatar movie?
"See previous response."


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 11, 2008)

Noah said:


> I'm pushing my late 20's and I got long, "please tear us a new asshole" version. Goddamn thing took almost an hour to finish.
> 
> Although I did love these two questions:
> 
> ...


I expect to see a M.Night Shagohododingdong and Avatar parody on Robot Chicken in the next two years


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

In b4 the obligatory M. Night Shamalamadingdong Star Wars/Avatar parody.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> In b4 the obligatory M. Night Shamalamadingdong Star Wars/Avatar parody.



Ugh. To sully _Avatar_ with such things...

It's not obligatory until you call it obligatory, damn fool.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Oct 12, 2008)

I have to admit, I never thought much of Avatar. Until Animefest this past Labot Day weekend. They were showing the whole series from start to finish. After seeing an AMV, I thought I would check it out. And it was better than I thought. I'm even considering picking up the DVD collection, after I've gotten a few other things on my list.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2008)

Knight of Seven said:


> I have to admit, I never thought much of Avatar. Until Animefest this past Labot Day weekend. They were showing the whole series from start to finish. After seeing an AMV, I thought I would check it out. And it was better than I thought. I'm even considering picking up the DVD collection, after I've gotten a few other things on my list.



Good to see you got over your initial opinion of the show.

The DVD collections would be a good idea. Also, you can go to wow power level to watch episodes. Not sure how many episodes you've watched; Book 2 is the show's pinnacle, but I can't recommend watching it immediately, since Book 1 is a mandatory prerequisite. 


_Into the Inferno_ comes out tomorrow. Of course, there's a common question: Are the console games awful? I can't answer; the _Avatar_ logo blinds my critical discernment. So I'm very excited to play it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I played the book 2 game on the 360, I can't remember what it's called, my friend got it.

Was fucking awful. Like, they tacked on the name for the sake of blinding idiot kids. I couldn't stand it for more than 10 minutes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think I played the book 2 game on the 360, I can't remember what it's called, my friend got it.
> 
> Was fucking awful. Like, they tacked on the name for the sake of blinding idiot kids. I couldn't stand it for more than 10 minutes.



It was a common opinion that the Book 2 game was superior to the Book 1 game. I hold the converse opinion, mainly because I liked the relaxed nature of the first game, and I especially liked roaming around in Momo Mode.

Book 2 was fun to play through with a friend, especially because the Appa Mode is impossible to play adequately without someone else. And while the first game had a laughably atrocious original story arc, the second game was an often frustrating reinterpretation of Book 2, cutting out far too much interesting stuff and totally changing some things. THAT I did not appreciate.

If the game sucked, there's no better explanation than that it was made by Aussies. True story.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not sure how much more you'll enjoy _Into The Inferno_ as it seems like one will just be playing through the chapters of Book 3. It does have the possibility of being better though. Final battle between Aang and Ozai, taking out the Airships as Sokka, dueling Azula with comet fueled fire, not sure why Haru is a playable character though. I imagine he'll be the least used.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think I played the book 2 game on the 360, I can't remember what it's called, my friend got it.
> 
> Was fucking awful. Like, they tacked on the name for the sake of blinding idiot kids. I couldn't stand it for more than 10 minutes.


It was super easy getting gamerpoints on that XD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's why he bought it >_<

I told him off for it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm pretty sure that's why he bought it >_<
> 
> I told him off for it.



I should toss you out of this thread for deriding someone for buying _Avatar_ merchandise, regardless of deviant reasoning, but that's actually pretty great. It's a triple layered Aussie self-loathing. One hating one for buying game produced by fellow ones. (I need an emote of giving oneself a facepalm with a thumbs up. Just imagine it right there.)


I keep meaning to play Legends of the Arena, but I never get around to it. I wonder if anyone's actually playing that one anymore...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't judge by region, I judge by quality.

That was not a quality game.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't judge by region, I judge by quality.
> 
> That was not a quality game.



If your judging it by gaming standards, perhaps. But sane people, imbued with dignity and led by all things good and decent, would disagree. Some people still like the franchise even though the show's over.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 13, 2008)

So, looks like Aussies can't make games, but they sure do make epic monster clowns with Glasgow grins I3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2008)

Gotta have a specialty somewhere, amirite?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Gotta have a specialty somewhere, amirite?


Why?....
So?....
AVATAR?!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2008)

Introduce a little airbending, upset the established firebenders...and everything becomes AVATAR. I'm an agent of AVATAR.


----------



## Shade (Oct 13, 2008)

Jove said:


> If your judging it by gaming standards, perhaps. But sane people, imbued with dignity and led by all things good and decent, would disagree. Some people still like the franchise even though the show's over.



So the franchise is supposed to excuse the crappy game? Shouldn't work that way, they should have given it to a more reliable studio.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 13, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Introduce a little airbending, upset the established firebenders...and everything becomes AVATAR. I'm an agent of AVATAR.


He's the hero everyone loves...But his story is over now. So the merchandisers will hunt him down, because he prints money. Because Nick loves money.
He's a vessel, a master guardian...THE AVATAR


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 13, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> He's the hero everyone loves...But his story is over now. So the merchandisers will hunt him down, because he prints money. Because Nick loves money.
> He's a vessel, a master guardian...THE AVATAR



Okay, I know when I'm beaten. There's no way I can compete with the raw levels of truth here.

+rep


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think this pic just changed my mind about who should have won that Agni Kai.

*Spoiler*: __ 







That's a Fire Lord I could worship!


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 14, 2008)

Shade said:


> So the franchise is supposed to excuse the crappy game? Shouldn't work that way, they should have given it to a more reliable studio.



Would've been nice but because of the exclusive partnership that the two companies enjoy, contracting another studio would have been next to impossible.
THQ made a billion on the Nick games last year, they're not gonna allow anything like that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 14, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Okay, I know when I'm beaten. There's no way I can compete with the raw levels of truth here.
> 
> +rep



Pushover. 


Update: 

I just don't understand gaming anymore. The game was supposed to be available the 13th, but won't be in stock until the 15th. I'm calling THQ and asking them to make a version I can play on my Genesis.


----------



## Shade (Oct 14, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Would've been nice but because of the exclusive partnership that the two companies enjoy, contracting another studio would have been next to impossible.
> THQ made a billion on the Nick games last year, they're not gonna allow anything like that.



Really sucks that Nick has such deals with game studios that blow. Another item of proof that Nickelodeon is all about the money.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 14, 2008)

Shade said:


> Really sucks that Nick has such deals with game studios that blow. Another item of proof that Nickelodeon is all about the money.



Given Nick's track record with _Avatar_, it's amazing there even is a game, let alone three.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 15, 2008)

If they're really about money, then why isn't there a series of Avatar cards in yugioh yet? I3
*Spoiler*: __ 





> ReikaiDemon says:
> I summuns Aang in ATK mode I3 ATK: 1200 DEF:1200
> Taurus Versant says:
> I play a Toph's Training card. Flip a coin. If tails, one of your creatures is destroyed
> ...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd just like to point out that A) I was extremely bored and B) Rekky is extremely hard to disagree with.

That said, 

And now we're plotting. Gods help us all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 15, 2008)

That's about the quickest I've ever reclicked a spoiler tag to hide the contents. I have enough trouble trying to make sense of all the RPG stuff in the MD, now it's infiltrating my _Avatar_ thread? I think the two of you need to go to time out. 

But actually, they did make a trading card game for _Avatar_. I've heard from people that the rules were outrageously complicated.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> That's about the quickest I've ever reclicked a spoiler tag to hide the contents. I have enough trouble trying to make sense of all the RPG stuff in the MD, now it's infiltrating my _Avatar_ thread? I think the two of you need to go to time out.
> 
> But actually, they did make a trading card game for _Avatar_. I've heard from people that the rules were outrageously complicated.


Exactly, which is why we used the very simple rules of Yugioh I3


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 15, 2008)

The Cards were part of The Upper Deck TCG company, they had chamber card rules. The playing mat was very complicated and games were either incrdeibly short or hilariously long.

I thought it sucked, although they brought 4 non-canon characters to the game who could have been built on in the series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 15, 2008)

Yamato-Lawrence said:


> The Cards were part of The Upper Deck TCG company, they had chamber card rules. The playing mat was very complicated and games were either incrdeibly short or hilariously long.
> 
> I thought it sucked, although they brought 4 non-canon characters to the game who could have been built on in the series.



They could have been...

They also caused far too much annoyance with people who kept popping up believing they were canon, even after DiMartino emphatically confirmed they were total bollocks. Afiko the Betrayer could have been believably referred to, though.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, even Malu aswell, as like a spirit, or guiding aang on the lion turtle.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 15, 2008)

Yamato-Lawrence said:


> Yeah, even Malu aswell, as like a spirit, or guiding aang on the lion turtle.



That would work as well, if Bryke didn't have their fascist, verbatim interpretation of the "Last" in "Last Airbender." Last can mean "last remaining" with the prospect for more, guys.


----------



## Shade (Oct 15, 2008)

Yu-Gi-oh rules should be applied to (or modified a bit if necessary) to all card game adaptions of anime or related shows.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ That's exactly what Rekky and I thought, Shade.

As you can see, it went awesome


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 16, 2008)

i remember the days of collecting and playing yugioh cards. my elementary school had tournaments in the cafeteria and i owned. i remember i stole another kid's card felt really guilty about it so i gave it back to him the next day and he went crazy.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

avatar: the last air*bender* even the names funny


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 16, 2008)

haha, I never noticed that -__- 

ALTA bosses must really dig deep for the mini-sodes otherwise fans, like myself, will feel dissapointed, they need to tie up loose plot ends and cover unsolved plot.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 16, 2008)

You know a thread is good if we get trolls 
I feel like we accomplished something 
Party naw? 
Let's have Avatar Duels 
Lets be honest guys, didn't we ALL think the title was funny once in our fandom? They even changed it in the UK XD
Though, I guess that's because most people there know what the slang word bender meant.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 16, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Lets be honest guys, didn't we ALL think the title was funny once in our fandom?



No. 


UPS dude left the game for me today. They've changed some things. Instead of simply following a set sequence of stages that automatically load, you fly around a 3-D map of the Fire Nation on Appa, and gradually unlock more places. Also, you can't bend without an elemental source, and the bending now incorporates the analog sticks. I'll probably buy a copy for my little cousin. She has a Wii, and it looks like they've totally reworked the controls for that system.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, in the UK, Where I am, its the legend of aang. 

The Games are huge dissapointments for gaming, but near-sucesses for the series itself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2008)

Like a descending goddess of fury, YK strikes against the infidels.

But she could have left us her awesome rabbit. ;_;


----------



## Shade (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't get the 'bender' slang reference.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2008)

That's probably for the best.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Like a descending goddess of fury, YK strikes against the infidels.
> 
> But she could have left us her awesome rabbit. ;_;



Mentally disturbed, ineffectual trolling or not... this was a setback on the march towards 1000. 

Oh well, here's some Bei Fong family fanart:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh well, here's some Bei Fong family fanart:


 Toph's a flying pig.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

You hold your tongue, DN. 

Speaking of Toph, the turgid twin of Zutara, Taang, is on my mind right now, because there's a bit of news:

Zutarians throughout fangroups and Deviantart are going to retell the last few minutes of _Aang the Avatar_, and guess what's going to be changed? And the fact that they are going to write a new script, voice our beloved characters, create a ton of fanart to do some Art Brut pseudo-animation, not only are they messing with Gospel...

THEY MANAGED TO TALK DANTE BOSCO INTO VOICING ZUKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, this is 100% definite, but they've contacted him and talked to him about it, and apparently he's down with it.



UWAH!!!


----------



## Noah (Oct 17, 2008)

whawhawhawhat?!

uwah, indeed!

This is....disturbing. Not only disturbing, but downright creepy.

Level-headed fans, unite! We must teach each and every one of them a lesson! This calls for a good old-fashioned raping! 

That'll learn 'em.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

Noah said:


> whawhawhawhat?!
> 
> uwah, indeed!
> 
> ...



Why does it always gotta be rape? Maybe a healthy consensual exercise would do just as well. And there are several Zutarians on my radar for that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 17, 2008)

Jove wants to plow Greenifyme? You heard it here first!
I can't wait for this alternate ending, after all what do Mike and Bryan know?
Creator vision, shmeater vision.
 Damn I just thought of something. Does anyone remember the breaks in between the first showing of Secret Of The Fire Nation where there was some fanart shown and some original dialogue was added? I just remembered something where Mae Whitman and Dante Basco had some Zutara fun.
Is that too obscure for everybody?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> Jove wants to plow Greenifyme? You heard it here first!
> I can't wait for this alternate ending, after all what do Mike and Bryan know?
> Creator vision, shmeater vision.
> Damn I just thought of something. Does anyone remember the breaks in between the first showing of Secret Of The Fire Nation where there was some fanart shown and some original dialogue was added? I just remembered something where Mae Whitman and Dante Basco had some Zutara fun.
> Is that too obscure for everybody?



Hey, don't make wild assumptions. I said there were _several_ Zutarians. Now, is she at the top of the list?  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmayyyybe... 

It's just strange that Basco could potentially be involved. Without him, it would just be the nadir of the Zuzu's dignity. And that would have been hilarious and entertaining, because Zutarians are so adorable. Now, it's pretty much offensive.

I do recall something like that, though not any specifics of it. I don't remember any dialogue.  I'm surprised that's not uploaded somewhere.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2008)

Wait, seriously?

Okay, there's being fantards, and there's taking things too far. 

It's just a tv show. I don't see legions of fans bitching every time something doesn't go their way in pairings. Why is it so special this time? It's ridiculous.


----------



## Shade (Oct 17, 2008)

I say we should let them have their fun. It's not like we have to watch whatever mess they create.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, the thread's back. 

About the Zutara remake: Let them have their fun. It could turn out to be quite entertaining, in that it's-so-bad-but-you-can't-help-but-watch-anyway fashion.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

Shade said:


> I say we should let them have their fun. It's not like we have to watch whatever mess they create.




Oh, you think you could resist watching this thing when it's completed, _especially_ if Dante Basco himself did the voice acting for FanartZuko?

Balderdash.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> It could turn out to be quite entertaining, in that it's-so-bad-but-you-can't-help-but-watch-anyway fashion.



Wasn't that what "book four" was about?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wasn't that what "book four" was about?



I don't believe so, because I thought it was amusing, well constructed, and cruel. I deem it cruel because Mike and Bryan clearly knew that a large number of Zutarians would freak out over it.

But now that you mention it, "Book Four: Forbidden Love" _is_ to blame for this.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 17, 2008)

That and "lol, Zutarians" from the finale.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Oct 17, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Wasn't that what "book four" was about?


 That was actually funny, with the intention of being so. Hopefully, their project will be lulz-worthy when they're being dead serious. 

I'll give 'em one thing. If nothing else, they're doing their part to keep the fandom alive. Even if the only reason it's being done is because it's extremely popular ship. Seriously, the Toko version? Where's the Kama AU?


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 17, 2008)

hot damn, you take a little vacation from the avatar thread, you come and you find out that hell has froze over and momo and appa have had crazy critter smex.

I mean seriously? Geeze these zutarians really feel as though the end of the series hinged on a zutara ending. And Basco! Beloved Basco might possibly help to make this fanwork gone wrong a reality? The humanity!


----------



## Shade (Oct 17, 2008)

Jove said:


> Oh, you think you could resist watching this thing when it's completed, _especially_ if Dante Basco himself did the voice acting for FanartZuko?
> 
> Balderdash.



Not that Dante Basco isn't a talented voice actor, but I'd rather stay away from Zutarian fantasies of any kind.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 17, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> hot damn, you take a little vacation from the avatar thread, you come and you find out that hell has froze over and momo and appa have had crazy critter smex.
> 
> I mean seriously? Geeze these zutarians really feel as though the end of the series hinged on a zutara ending. And Basco! Beloved Basco might possibly help to make this fanwork gone wrong a reality? The humanity!



I NEVER thought I'd say this, I I WILL regret it, but please God get the Basco Brothers a LOT of work immediately to prevent it!

[YOUTUBE]MX7_oaJfu_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 17, 2008)

Though I hate to drag this away from a Zutara conversation (keeps loading gun), buuut...

Does anyone know if there's been any news about a full series DVD box set yet? There's gotta be some plan for this right?


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 17, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Though I hate to drag this away from a Zutara conversation (keeps loading gun), buuut...
> 
> Does anyone know if there's been any news about a full series DVD box set yet? There's gotta be some plan for this right?



Avatar related news has dropped significantly since the finale so there's no announcement on a full series DVD set.
The only season set I don't have is Book 1:Water but I don't think I'll double dip. Nick would have to release it as Blu-Ray discs with an extra disc included featuring over 6 hours of never before seen material for me to even get marginally interested.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll be fine with them fanmaking an alternate ending only if they pair Toph and Iroh together.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Oct 18, 2008)

At this point, a full-series box set would piss me off. I already have 4 out of the 5 Book 1 volumes, the Book 1 boxset, the Book 2 boxset, and I'll get the Book 3 boxset for my birthday. After a certain point, you can only buy so many versions of the same thing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 18, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'll be fine with them fanmaking an alternate ending only if they pair Toph and Iroh together.





Melon flavored tea...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh, someone coloured it. I've only got the black and white.

And once again I'm reminded of how much my colouring sucks.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 18, 2008)

Jove said:


> I NEVER thought I'd say this, I I WILL regret it, but please God get the Basco Brothers a LOT of work immediately to prevent it!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MX7_oaJfu_8[/YOUTUBE]



I reiterate, THE HUMANITY 


stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Though I hate to drag this away from a Zutara conversation (keeps loading gun), buuut...
> 
> Does anyone know if there's been any news about a full series DVD box set yet? There's gotta be some plan for this right?


In all honesty I wouldn't see the point in making a box set with all 60 some episodes. They already have the box sets for each book, and since they always do box sets for series by season, nick has already done this. Plus consider the cost of a box set containing all 60 episodes. I'm sure something that monstrous would cost $200 at least in which case it would just be cheaper to fork over the dough for the individual season boxes. Long story short, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 18, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I'll be fine with them fanmaking an alternate ending only if they pair Toph and Iroh together.


Everyone knows it's canon that Iroh has a taste for the bail jait


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 25, 2008)

Dante Basco stoking the fire of Zutara.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YTWksw8kv0[/YOUTUBE]


This is apparently what he says in the video.


> Hey Capstarians, Zuko here! I just want to say I love Katara, most ardently. Fat Mai can stuff her face with fat fruit tarts. Lots of love out there to Toph God and St. Jun


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2008)

I disapprove of this movement 

Avatar is over, your ship has sunk. Quit bailing water, you're like the little boat that didn't know what to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 25, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I disapprove of this movement
> 
> Avatar is over, your ship has sunk. Quit bailing water, *you're like the little boat that didn't know what to shut the fuck up*.



Good idea. Fight failure with failure.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Oct 25, 2008)

Someone feeding the shippers? When will people learn not to feed them lest we end up waist deep in drama? *sigh*

In other Zutara related news, they're apparently throwing Taang in their version remake-thingy. Why must Taang always be relegated to the position of Zutara side-ship? You never almost get to hear from the people just like Taang.

In summation, .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 25, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Someone feeding the shippers? WHen will people learn not to feed them lest we want to be waist deep in drama? *sigh*
> 
> In other Zutara related news, they're apparently throwing Taang in their version remake-thingy. Why must Taang always be relegated to the position of Zutara side-ship? You never almost get to from the people just like Taang.
> 
> In summation, .



Most sane people shipped Tokka. Taang only exists as this satellite of Zutara that they viewed as a kind of benefaction from the heavens that would make their ship more digestible.

Failing to account for themselves in the equation.


----------



## Koi (Oct 25, 2008)

, a rather lulzy capslock post that I think y'all should read.  Flawless. 

Anyway I totally shipped Tokka.  And.. Zutara.  And Kataang.  And Zhaozula and Tyzula and Sukka and seriously everything.  You name it, I shipped it like a Fire Nation convoy.  It didn't change the fact that Kataang was _always_ the obvious pairing.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 25, 2008)

^^Totally lol'ed at that capslock post.

Ah, legendary posts are too few and far between.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 26, 2008)

Young DeeZy said:


> Show sucks imo......



you must be very lonely huh..?  ..being the only one to hate this show and all...
maybe if you actually give it a chance you won't have to be...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha, it was funny at entertaining at 1st. But now it's getting kinda creepy to see people be so obsessed over a cartoon.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 26, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Haha, it was funny at entertaining at 1st. But now it's getting kinda creepy to see people be so obsessed over a cartoon.



Says the man posting on a board dedicated to a singular anime.

Anyways, I've found what i believe to be the single best Avatar AMV ever. 

Witness it's power.


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 26, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Says the man posting on a board dedicated to a singular anime.
> 
> Anyways, I've found what i believe to be the single best Avatar AMV ever.
> 
> Witness it's power.



it's kind of reminiscent to those classic toonami music videos they'd play during commercial breaks. It really captures the spirit of the series


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Oct 26, 2008)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Says the man posting on a board dedicated to a singular anime.



Note that I hardly ever post in the sections dedicated to Naruto, & have not seen the ending of the original naruto anime, nor shippuden.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Oct 29, 2008)

For your consideration: Steampunk Avatar!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 29, 2008)

Toph looks epic, as always


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 29, 2008)

Bolt Crank said:


> For your consideration: Steampunk Avatar!




Sokka and Zuko are the epitome of suave aristocratic dignity.


----------



## Billie (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Halloween, avatar fans !!

[YOUTUBE]HCpDmFVm-WI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 30, 2008)

Woah. Another excellent piece, Black. Very evocative.


----------



## Noah (Oct 30, 2008)

Goddamn you and your nimble Final Cut/Premiere fingers.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 30, 2008)

blackssk said:


> Happy Halloween, avatar fans !!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HCpDmFVm-WI[/YOUTUBE]​


What's the background music/noise from?


----------



## Billie (Oct 31, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What's the background music/noise from?



me and friendz xD


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 3, 2008)

Does anybody know what episode had Iroh caught by 3-4 Earthbenders? I think he was traveling separate from Zuko at that point.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 3, 2008)

Winter Solstice Part One I think.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 4, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Winter Solstice Part One I think.



That is correct.

I believe that episode will go down as one of _Avatar_'s most nebulous and irksome episodes, since it introduces two unexplained and fascinating aspects of Iroh: his journey into the Spirit World in the apres of his disgrace at Ba Sing Se, and his ability to somehow see Spirit Aang riding Spirit Fang.


----------



## Koi (Nov 4, 2008)

To everyone from the US, remember!


VOTE WANG FIRE!​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 4, 2008)

Koi... 

I'll be tempted, and if I do, and I almost certainly will, I'm going to have to write in "Wang Fiyah." If I'm going to do it, I'm doing it proper.

I believe my ballot will be:

*President*: Wang Fiiiyah

*Junior Senator*: Admiral Zhao (military experience = fasttrack to the White House)

*Representative*: HAWKY 

*Prop 1* (lowering of income tax rate): Zuko's hair, mid-Book 2

*Prop 2* (lessening of punishment for possession of one ounce or less of marijuana): Zuko's hair, as Fire Lord Zuko

*Prop 3* (ban on dog racing in which bets are placed): Zuko's hair, early Book 2


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 4, 2008)

^Got my vote. 

Fiyah/Zhao for '08


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 4, 2008)

I am a man of sincerity.

I voted today, and I DID write in Wang Fiyahh!! on my ballot, but not for President. I wrote him in for my Representative. By my logic, writing him in for President makes him the President... _everyone's_ President. 

But if he's my Rep in the House, he's _MY_ Representative. 

I really wish I could just sit there and see what the reaction will be when they see those two august words...


----------



## Koi (Nov 5, 2008)

God damn, I should have done that!   I wish we could hear them trying to sound that out, though.

"Wang.. Fee--.. yah?  Wang F'ya?  Wang, uh.. Fi.. yah..?"


----------



## Billie (Nov 5, 2008)

hsm3+avatar= [YOUTUBE]yr1hb-ADJrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jkingler (Nov 5, 2008)

That's some decent editing there. 

The idea of it, though...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2008)

jkingler said:


> That's some decent editing there.
> 
> The idea of it, though...



'Bout time you posted here, fool. 


Also, the Dongbufeng knuckleheads are trying to foment some grassroots support for a Book 4. 

Again, to delineate, "Book 4" would be a fourth season with the Gaang. A "Season 4" would be a fourth season set in the Avatar World, with new characters and a new arc. 

So while they continually confuse the two, it's apparent that they have no respect whatsoever for the creators: Link to pic

But apparently their acolytes are in full support:

collaboration Pinkfairywand and I did

So what do you guys support? Book 4, Season 4, or the end of the show as it stands now?


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2008)

Guys, I recently made decent Avatar RP in the RP section, firstly let me make sure you understand I am not trying to get you to join, I just would like you to look over my plot and tell me how you feel about it, as trying to keep happy with the hardcore fans is one thing I would like it to do.

Prop 8 Approved

Thank you,

Serp


Wang Fiyah '08!!


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

WANG FIYAH!! 2008/2012


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2008)

First lady Sapphire Fiyah!

And their child Kuzon Fiyah.


----------



## Koi (Nov 6, 2008)

"Loose End"


----------



## jkingler (Nov 6, 2008)

That is one of those things you've really gotta wonder about, too. Where's my movie? Where're my answers?


----------



## DaRkMaStEr (Nov 6, 2008)

A shame that this series had to end, especially with a huge cliffhanger. I really wanted to know where Zuko's mother was.


----------



## Koi (Nov 6, 2008)

jkingler said:


> That is one of those things you've really gotta wonder about, too. Where's my movie? Where're my answers?



Wasn't there supposed to be like.. a minisode or something?  They could have at least thrown a comic our way!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 6, 2008)

Koi said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be like.. a minisode or something?  They could have at least thrown a comic our way!



It was promulgated on one of those advertising flyers (sometimes you can find a few on ebay) that there would be a series of mini-episodes, but Mike and Bryan seemed totally baffled when asked about them at SDCC. So at this point, there's a good chance that we'll be waiting a while for a legitimate explanation.

They're busy trying to keep Shyamalan from destroying their franchise.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 7, 2008)

Jove said:


> They're busy trying to keep Shyamalan from destroying their franchise.



Quite the challenge. ?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Quite the challenge. ?





I don't think they'll do it...


----------



## jkingler (Nov 7, 2008)

How could they? He made two pretty awesome films. The rest...:/

And they seem to be getting worse, really. Now's not the time to go recruiting Shamalame.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2008)

Koki       koki.


----------



## Koi (Nov 7, 2008)

So I sign on to Wiki today and see this:


> (pictured), the world's youngest reigning monarch, is  the fifth  of .



*HMMMM.*

Too bad he's not epic enough for a Dragon HELMET.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 7, 2008)

*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...*



Is there a dark girl in the Arctic Circle with hair loopies we can set him up with in an arranged marriage?


----------



## Koi (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it might be do-able.

If that fails, there's that one Prime Minister who's like.. Dutch (Or something.  I'm probably wrong.), and always has Leia hair.  Tooootally Aryan, though.


----------



## Noah (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright fellow Avatards! In the spirit of not letting this thread fade away, I propose we play a game! The game shall be called "How Would You Reinvent the Characters of Avatar?!"

First rule. No shipping allowed, goddammit. This is about character design, not interaction.

Okay. So. We all know Toph was originally supposed to look like the Ember Island Players version at first. She was supposed to be a he, and a huge beast of a man, at that. Then she was changed to the cute little Blind Bandit.

Imagine that Avatar gets signed on for another three seasons/books, this time featuring an Avatar from either the past or the future. How would you design the main four benders (plus one non-bender) for this new story.

Oh. And second rule: We're assuming that the Airbenders return at some point in the future, whether they're the Air Monks or a different culture entirely.

I'm not too sure on Earth and Water, but I thinki my new firebender would be a rich little snob. More so than Zuko started out. Take the kid from The Beach(lol, totally happened). You know, the one whose house was destroyed by Zuko & Friends. Instead of a general, make his father some sort of aristocrat and add on some more ego, and that's how I would make the new firebender.

As for Air, I'd basically make it a girl. Not only that, but she'd also be some sort of thief or robber. She'd pretty much be the opposite of Aang, I think. It's all about her and she doesn't value and friends she might have.

....how about you guys?!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi guys =o o=
It's slooooow here, ain't it? =z z=


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 15, 2008)

Noah said:


> The Beach(lol, totally happened).

















:repstorm




I'll have to think about the new characters concept. I do agree the air Nomad would have to be a female.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 16, 2008)

i love this show! i've been watching it ever since it first aired.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 16, 2008)

So which is the element for the next Avatar: water or earth? I keep forgetting if Fan-girl warrior-woman came before or after the Surfer-dude.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2008)

It's water next. The order goes, Air - Water - Earth - Fire. Just like the order Aang had to learn bending in.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Did anyone else see Serp's Toph set?  Genius right there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Did anyone else see Serp's Toph set?  Genius right there.



Indeed. I'm almost positive I repped him for it. Kaenboshi's is a pretty cool one as well.

On that subject, why can't I rep you in some manner, T? Actually, why are there so many people I see lately with the rep icon missing?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 16, 2008)

Who is "Serp"?





Jove said:


> On that subject, why can't I rep you in some manner, T?


Mider T is just... special.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> Indeed. I'm almost positive I repped him for it. Kaenboshi's is a pretty cool one as well.
> 
> On that subject, why can't I rep you in some manner, T? Actually, why are there so many people I see lately with the rep icon missing?



Massive rep seal for "whoring".  I can say safely that I didn't, but likewise am sealed for a month due to the comments in my reps.

Just bookmark the post and you'll be able to around the beginning of December.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Who is "Serp"?Mider T is just... special.



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki 

Also, how about some cross-narrative shipping?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

It...oddly works.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2008)

Itachi/Azula is quite prominent among the fandom. Deviantart especially.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Two prodigious fire wielders with an obsession with their brothers that borders on i*c*st and an untraceable track of mind...I can see why.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2008)

A firebender with black fire would be so broken


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Two prodigious fire wielders with an obsession *with their brothers* that borders on i*c*st and an untraceable track of mind...I can see why.


Brothers who lacked hatred and who didn't actually manage to best their sibling.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Massive rep seal for "whoring".  I can say safely that I didn't, but likewise am sealed for a month due to the comments in my reps.
> 
> Just bookmark the post and you'll be able to around the beginning of December.



You gonna get nothin', banana boy. 

But how do you guys get all these repseals? From what I've gathered in my Blender lurkings, that Deidara girl basically neg-baits people into vengeance negs, and gets away with it every time. What the hell is wrong with this place?

Also...



Dragonus Nesha said:


> Brothers who lacked hatred and who didn't actually manage to best their sibling.





Zuko did. But then the water girl hoe-ma messed everything up like she always does.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> You gonna get nothin', banana boy.
> 
> But how do you guys get all these repseals? From what I've gathered in my Blender lurkings, that Deidara girl basically neg-baits people into vengeance negs, and gets away with it every time. What the hell is wrong with this place?



You could always bookmark the post for when I get unsealed

Well, that is a seperate matter but it leads into it...it's a long story that I actually kind of started...

See, there's this member named Kyasurin Yakuto (the Deidara fangirl) who for some reason generally annoys the regulars in the Blender.  Now, I have no hate for anyone over a forum, so I repped her for nothing in particular one day and set her from the rep rank Rapturous to le sans pareil.  She repped me back sending a comment along with it saying "You sent me over the rank so I'm returning the favor" or something like it.

I post very quickly and tend to do things rather sloppily at times.  So after I repped her I went into the Blender where there was a thread about posting your last rep comments so I went back to my CP and copied the closest rep comment to the top without paying any attention to it, which at the time I didn't know that she had just repped me back.  Photobucked it, and posted it in the Blender.  And that's where the chain reaction started.

The member with the highest legit rep on the board, Susano-o, is a blenderite.  He saw my post and negged her for it, no big deal, yet.  Apparently bored, he created a blender project called "The Order of the Red Cocks" which was essentially a group created for mass negging people.  Thanks to that comment, KY was one of the first customers.  She was negged 32 times by that group as a whole to which she complained to a mod about Susano-o's (he negged her more than once).  Susano-o was banned for I believe a week, so the group continued to neg her until the mods intervened.  Most people were banned, KY deliberately banned herself from the Blender, and when the banned members came back she got messages from all over asking why did she act like such a 

She claimed to merely have sent the mod a message about Susano-o's neg and the real reason he was banned was for starting the mass negging group.  This turned out to be true and all was cool until people/noobs from her FC started intruding into the Blender causing a fuss after shit had died down.  The Blenderites believe she had sent them when they truly did it of their own accord, leading to more negs all around.  KY explained for a second time and started thinking that mods weren't paying attention to her case and went through some kind of depressed/suicidal shit, negging a mod and talking about killing herself.  The mod explained that 3 intentional hateful negs is rep abuse and leads to banning.  Susano-o came back soon, KY calmed down, the noobs left the Blender, and the negs stopped....for now.


Continued on the next post


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Such an outrage that occurred so quickly (mind you all of this happened in the timespan of 2 days) strangely let people off the hook easily.  Some wary members who didn't hold a grudge against KY started thinking "Her PMSing may have held some substance...the mods couldn't possibly be ignoring members like that.  I mean, sure there is some elitism and KY is that popular around here, but she's a contributive forum member with her own FC"  In reality, the mods were researching, having had their eyes opened by a such an incident.  They started checking through major forum members rep pages starting with the Blenderites and saw suspicious messages and reoccurring two words on the page; Final Villain.

Final Villain was an infamous and enormous thread in a secret section of the board called Teppelin.  The thread itself was nothing but a giant convo since post count didn't count in there but since mods had their own sections to take care of and mostly on senior members who were controlled knew about the place, they didn't touch it often.  Until now.  Thousands of blatant rep whoring messages were posted there, undeleted unabridged and underlined.  So many things slipped the mods eyes, right under their noses.  The Final Villain thread was locked (but not trashed, it lies in the archives today) and most of the people who posted there (Blenderites) were rep slashed and sealed for times ranging up to half a year from a day.  

At first, it was only the high members who complained about in the Questions and Complaints section.  Many "normal" members lol'd knowing that they couldn't be negged by a sealed person.  The mods noticed this foolish gesture as well and decided to start cracking down on anyone who gained at abnormal speed or so.  Checking histories, posts, comments on the page (that only mods can see), the staff started slashing and sealing people for things they may have said up to 3 years ago.  It was primarily the smod Jet the Villain (ironically) who did most of these, leading to the mass slash-and-seal to be known as the Jetstorm.  Many people who aren't sealed who are around in the Plaza (which is seen as the Blender's little brother) and Chatterbox are afraid to rep because of the stories they hear through the grape vine.   And that's basically the story.

I'm personally sealed until the beginning of December not because of the Final Villain thread, Blender, or any rep whoring posts at all.  But because I had been repped with comments like "Rep party" or "Rep me" and I repped them weeks later for an entirely different reason.  Arguing this point had no standing though, so I have to wade it out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2008)

There we go, I learned some detail on the forum history.

Secret forums  I'll never figure them out. They're interesting, but not my place. Still, it sucks. I mean, you guys are the blenderites. Rep is your blood.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm only half-blenderite


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2008)

I remember that comment being made before.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd hope so, but I'd have to repeat it to others anyway.
Anyhoo, it's kind of funny that my brethren are the ones who criticize the rep system the most.

Nice fanfic by the way, can't wait to read more.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I'd hope so, but I'd have to repeat it to others anyway.
> Anyhoo, it's kind of funny that my brethren are the ones who criticize the rep system the most.
> 
> Nice fanfic by the way, can't wait to read more.



Wait, what?

Are you telling me you started The Unbroken Chain, or already spotted my posting of Freedom from the Sword?

Cause either way, that's awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Freedom from the Sword, I get around


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 16, 2008)

Good man. Feel free to comment on it in the thread. I'm gonna try and get as many readers in before I add so much that it becomes unreadable to most comers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

Two responses to that story:

1. Some of you Blenderites are complete fucking morons.

2. Mider, next time you want to weave a narrative, PM me the story first, so I can add florid language, and, most importantly, a consistent tense. You were all over the damn place with your pasts and presents. 

And you're full Blender, buddy. You may look halfie, and you disgracefully use that to your advantage, but you full and you know it. 

Injecting some Avatar in this Avatar:


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> Injecting some Avatar in this Avatar:


 Do want the narwhal.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Nov 16, 2008)

Jove said:


> Injecting some Avatar in this Avatar:



So, Aangs also learned LSD bending?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 16, 2008)

Well he did reach Enlightenment.  Why do you think his mind flowed so high we he had to let go of Katara?

I'm not accepted anywhere because of my half breed status


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Well he did reach Enlightenment.  Why do you think his mind flowed so high we he had to let go of Katara?
> 
> I'm not accepted anywhere because of my half breed status





You've been accepted here, sir, in the Avatar thread. We're a formidable clique here. 

If I had to find the acid-head in Avatar, I'd suggest Dock/Bushi/Xu. Typical Dead-head, typical Phish-head... severe identity crisis,short-term memory trouble, bothers me for no _real_ reason, peddling shoddy merchandise to anyone that can be grabbed by the bicep, just trying to make it to the next day, and ONLY the next day... yes, it would be him.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Nov 17, 2008)

Ep 7 - part 3
found this about book 4 (not real just dam funny)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 17, 2008)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Ep 7 - part 3
> found this about book 4 (not real just dam funny)



That was discussed in great detail the day it happened. We're very quick in the Avatar thread. 

There was a split opinion. We all thought it was hilarious, but some of us also thought it was exceedingly cruel. Zutarians went BONKERS when this was shown at SDCC, and there was a bevy of longwinded and utterly self-important entries on DeviantArt and LiveJournal denouncing the show, Mike and Bryan, Kataang, etc.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 17, 2008)

narutoXhinata=love said:


> Ep 7 - part 3
> found this about book 4 (not real just dam funny)


Aang*X*Azula. :spwank


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 17, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Aang*X*Azula. :spwank



That's still possible. Can you imagine a rehabilitated Azula? + 3-4 years =


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never watched that video. I doubt I ever will.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 19, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> avatar: the last air*bender* even the names funny





Jove said:


> Two responses to that story:
> 
> 1. Some of you Blenderites are complete fucking morons.
> 
> ...


Aang has spiral energy now? =o o=


----------



## Taurus Versant (Nov 19, 2008)

Believe in Wang Fyah who believes in you


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 19, 2008)

Turns out the firelord was haxing everyone for their own good  To prevent the Anti-Benders from wipin' out the human race


----------



## jkingler (Nov 20, 2008)

> It was primarily the smod Jet the Villain (ironically) who did most of these, leading to the mass slash-and-seal to be known as the Jetstorm.




Also, the Red Cocks are still around? I was gone for a long time, and I disappear frequently, so I haven't seen the thread in my CP for ages. XD


> 1. Some of you Blenderites are complete fucking morons.


Everyone knows this. I'm sure they know this.


> 2. Mider, next time you want to weave a narrative, PM me the story first, so I can add florid language


He'd do it. And likely inject Avatar and obscure indie refs, too.


> Zutarians went BONKERS


Of course they would. Even though it was a pastiche made by the Creators, it wasn't canon, so they should just STFU n stp hatin on Zutara's luv, rite?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lZEJlSO5TA[/YOUTUBE]
MIRACLE CREAM!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 21, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lZEJlSO5TA[/YOUTUBE]
> MIRACLE CREAM!



I'm torn between  and ... but I do believe  is the victor.


Also, Mr. JKLINGER, notice that Aang bends several different colors. Or that the epiphanic moment of Aang and Zuko, provided by Ran and Shao, the manifestation of natural harmony, was an iridescent display of all the colors of the rainbow, not just orange, black, and yellow?

See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, and...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2008)

That is quite possibly the most unsettling thing I've seen in a while. And I was going to /b/ on Election Day.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 22, 2008)

jkingler said:


> That is quite possibly the most unsettling thing I've seen in a while. And I was going to /b/ on Election Day.



Oh?








:yu:repstorm


----------



## jkingler (Nov 22, 2008)

Somehow the Aang is worse. Maybe it's the close-up illuminating the painted on, yet daemoniacally soulless and bottomless eyes. I don't know. I just know I won't sleep well this evening, if I don't manage to block out that image by then.


----------



## S (Nov 22, 2008)

Avatar is awsome


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 22, 2008)

Why are the Toph and Sokka ponies naked?! The Aang pony at least has clothing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Why are the Toph and Sokka ponies naked?! The Aang pony at least has clothing.



Cuz they're chibis, silly.

Also, no way I'm letting that one stay on the last page.



Jove said:


> :yu:repstorm


----------



## Noah (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow. I looked at the DA site for those. The naked versions are whatever, but the clothed versions really creep me right the hell out.

I mean....why?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll tell ya...
"I'm so startled!"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> Wow. I looked at the DA site for those. The naked versions are whatever, but the clothed versions really creep me right the hell out.
> 
> I mean....why?



Is it the concept, detail, or the sheer, unrelenting disregard for all things good and stable?


----------



## Noah (Nov 23, 2008)

It's definitely not the last. To hell with good and stable!

...it's....well....goddamn My Little Pony!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 23, 2008)

Noah said:


> It's definitely not the last. To hell with good and *stable*!
> 
> ...it's....well....goddamn My Little *Pony*!




Stable...

Pony...



Get it?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 23, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Stable...
> 
> Pony...
> 
> ...



I take credit for that, even I didn't initially see wut I did thar. 

I'm trying to find info on how the Japanese dub is doing at the moment. Anyone know more about that?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


>



She's , even as Joker.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 24, 2008)

She's Mine  
I Know


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 24, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> She's Mine
> I Know



O rlly?! 

Actually, it's not a problem as I like Suki.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 29, 2008)

I like cabbage 
JUST cabbage.... =o o=
Not the kart =z z= (WHEEEEEEEEEEE!)
Or the man =z     z=
Caaaaaaaaaaaaabaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage pek 

Omg new smileys!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 29, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I like cabbage
> JUST cabbage.... =o o=
> Not the kart =z z= (WHEEEEEEEEEEE!)
> Or the man =z     z=
> ...



:xzaru

First of all, after all the cookie monster's I've made, I'm disappointed that _that's_ the one that makes it into the official list. I'm made some really ambitious ones. I just made my best one, too. Now I don't even want to unveil it.

Second, Rekkie's on greenies. 

Also, check this out. In my search for strange Avatar stuff, I stumbled upon a peculiar, but awesome, seller on ebay. Apparently, she wants to corner the market on Appas. These are the pics:







It's kind of like that bear in the back is the slave-owner/ranch handler in charge of abusing these poor beats.

And the description:



> # *APPA *aka *Flying Bison*: *these are from a new litter I just had and they are ready to go home to a new friend / owner* (remember flying bison's are friends for life)
> # These baby Appas have just been weened off of their mother's milk and just starting to eat solid food and are ready to go to a loving new home
> # Appa plush is BRAND NEW
> # It is about 21" inches in length (from head to tail)
> ...



Non smoking of _tobacco_ goin' on. PCP dipped in formaldehyde, ehhhhhh... no comment.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww, Appa is cute <3. I wish that some American toy compay would make valuable, flexible Avatar action figures....the character designs are just that interesting.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 29, 2008)

Jove said:


> :xzaru
> 
> First of all, after all the cookie monster's I've made, I'm disappointed that _that's_ the one that makes it into the official list. I'm made some really ambitious ones. I just made my best one, too. Now I don't even want to unveil it.
> 
> ...


I won't buy flying bisons unless if they were free ranged raise, and not raised all clustered together like that 



Raiden said:


> Aww, Appa is cute <3. I wish that some American toy compay would make valuable, flexible Avatar action figures....the character designs are just that interesting.


Would be easier if they were robots  Then Revoltech can make their amazing jointed figures, or Konami can make their uber high class top of the line metal fabricated figures  Though, Busou Shiki line of Konami makes figure of characters regardless of them being robots or not. Also, they made the Yoko figure with squishy boobs


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 29, 2008)

Azula, Ty Lee, And Katara>Suki



ReikaiDemon said:


> Also, they made the Yoko figure with squishy boobs



Purchase Link Now


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 29, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Azula, Ty Lee, And Katara>Suki
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase Link Now


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 29, 2008)

Gar-Epic 
Me Wants A Ty Lee Figure Like That


----------



## Hana (Nov 29, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Azula, Ty Lee, And Katara>Suki
> 
> 
> 
> Purchase Link Now



Suki lost to *Azula*
Katara lost to *Ty Lee*
Azula lost to *Ty Lee*
Hence Suki lost to *Ty Lee* by association.

My logic is undeniable.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 29, 2008)

So Your Saying Ty Lee>Azula, And Katara


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 29, 2008)

Hana said:


> Suki lost to *Azula*
> Katara lost to *Ty Lee*
> Azula lost to *Ty Lee*
> Hence Suki lost to *Ty Lee* by association.
> ...



Wang Fire > the sum of the Avatarverse combined
Sokka = Wang Fire
Sokka chose Suki
Therefore, Suki is the ultimate female.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2008)

> Therefore, Suki [+legal] is the ultimate female.


Habeeb it.

Toph in ten years, though...or Azula on meds...

/untapped potential


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd tap that potential


----------



## Koi (Nov 30, 2008)

I think I would too, actually.  




andifSokka/Wangwantstowatchthenit'stotallyfine


----------



## jkingler (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd wait. Premature tapping is poor form, and I'm big on being morally upright.

/lolsubtext; let'sfightinglove=epiclol


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 30, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Habeeb it.
> 
> Toph in ten years, though...or Azula on meds...
> 
> /untapped potential


All irrelevant...


They are all legal many times over now, since Avatar is the ancient past. Also, because of internet radiation spiral wi-fi's, they are like elves now
Avatar world uses a different calendar, therefore, everyone is actually 2.5 times older than listed info.
Also, for some inexplicable reason, time flows faster in the Avatar era, blame the Digimon I guess?
There are no common age of consent laws in Avatar, in some nations of Avatar, consent is illegal, so says your parents in arranged marraige planning 
Asians age gracefully  They only look young, but they still complain about the forecast on the Weather Channel, and contribute to a massive voter turnout and belligerent letters to the editor.
Kung fu/enhanced Chi works wonders for aging rates  But really cuts down on body fat : ( Euphemism wise, no assets like Yoko  Though, on the plus side, fertility rates of low body fat individuals is remarkable low 
Chouginga Gurren Lagann did it, nuff said.
Ignore 7, continue on 9.
A wizard did it.
Ignore 9, number 10 to make a nice even number.
 
Subpoint, they are fictional, go nuts, go nucking futs.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2008)

Well-We-Well technically they were on a journey for a year and another after the epilogue so I'm-I'm right


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 30, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> All irrelevant...
> 
> 
> They are all legal many times over now, since Avatar is the ancient past. Also, because of internet radiation spiral wi-fi's, they are like elves now
> ...



Point #11: REAL FIRE BENDING!!!!:

[YOUTUBE]77nD5xmL0kU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 30, 2008)

Jove said:


> Point #11: REAL FIRE BENDING!!!!:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]77nD5xmL0kU[/YOUTUBE]


I've been learning Chi Kung too  Though, I can only raise my body heat and pulse <.<


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 2, 2008)

is the movie included in season 3 box set?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

I watched quite a few episodes of this and i found it really cool to be honest. Its a little like Naruto in some ways. I wouldn't say that i know alot about it but i know the main characters name, Aang. Him being the last Air-Bender. My favourites are Water-Benders. There so cool in Avatar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 2, 2008)

killinspree42099 said:


> is the movie included in season 3 box set?



Yes. The movie was simply the last four episodes, 318 to 321, presented together on Nick for the finale week. They air separately in reruns, and are separate chapters on the DVD.


----------



## Noah (Dec 2, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> I watched quite a few episodes of this and i found it really cool to be honest. *Its a little like Naruto in some ways.* I wouldn't say that i know alot about it but i know the main characters name, Aang. Him being the last Air-Bender. My favourites are Water-Benders. There so cool in Avatar.



Ok. This is something that has bugged me for a while. Aside from wind being the main character's element (and that's only recent in Naruto) and both being orphans, what similarities do Avatar and Naruto have?

This isn't directed at any specific person. Someone, anyone, explain this to me. I just don't see it, and it really annoys me when people call Avatar a Naruto rip-off.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 2, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ok. This is something that has bugged me for a while. Aside from wind being the main character's element (and that's only recent in Naruto) and both being orphans, what similarities do Avatar and Naruto have?
> 
> This isn't directed at any specific person. Someone, anyone, explain this to me. I just don't see it, and it really annoys me when people call Avatar a Naruto rip-off.



The elemental stuff is a commonly cited reason, but the use of elemental combat is the _entire_ basis of Avatar, unlike Naruto. And the use of the elements is totally different.

What doesn't work is the timeline. _Avatar_ had been in development since 2001-2002, before Naruto even had an anime, and before the elemental stuff became prominent in the narrative. There's no correlation between the two; Mike and Bryan were most likely not even aware of Naruto before the show's construction.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 2, 2008)

The dirty little secret is that the similarities are archetypal or coincidental, but some anime fans don't care even think of this possibility. "It looks like anime" and "Naruto is popular" somehow merge into one train of thought: "They ripped off Naruto so they can cash in on the anime craze! ". Somehow, never having seen Avatar, they're in the perfect position to make that call.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 2, 2008)

Aang and Naruto even look the same!


Orange and Blue! Irrefutable!

Note: Both Aang and Naruto are ripoffs of John Elway.


Proof'd. 


...





> The dirty little secret is that the similarities are archetypal or coincidental


Truth.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

You mean 100% Prooved? 

I noticed it long ago


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 2, 2008)

I almost forget. Today's the third anniversary of the Siege of the North premiere.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2008)

Indeed 100% proved.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 2, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> I almost forget. Today's the third anniversary of the Siege of the North premiere.



Wow... three years...

And it still holds up, 3 years and 41 episodes later. I wish they made a Koizilla plush...


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 2, 2008)

Jove said:


> Wow... three years...
> 
> And it still holds up, 3 years and 41 episodes later.


Good times, good times... 



> I wish they made a Koizilla plush...


 Indeed.


----------



## Noah (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah, crap. Three years, huh? Damn. Now I need to decide between a Neckcutter Noah or a SOTN set.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 3, 2008)

^ Why not half/half? 

In retrospect, we could have had a three-day set event:
-Nov. 30: 1st anniversary of DoBS
-Dec. 1: 2nd anniversary of The Guru/CoD
-Dec. 2: 3rd anniversary of SotN


----------



## Noah (Dec 3, 2008)

..where the hell were you a week ago? We could've all had fancy sets on appropriate days.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 3, 2008)

When Book 2 comes around next Spring, I'm definitely doing sets each week for the corresponding 3-year anniversaries. Oh, how I can't wait for Avatar Day!


I was just thinking about that, too. it's already been a YEAR since DOBS. I mean... a YEAR?!


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey, time flies.





Noah said:


> ..where the hell were you a week ago? We could've all had fancy sets on appropriate days.


 Life and all that unimportant stuff. 

How about this: we all decide on AVATAR sets for 2/21/2009?


----------



## Koi (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm down.   Can I have a Wang Fire set? :3

Edit: 
Speaking of..

MOST DELICIOUS PIE _EVER?_


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 3, 2008)

Koi said:


> I'm down.   Can I have a Wang Fire set? :3
> 
> Edit:
> Speaking of..
> ...



Well, obviously. Anything less would be uncivilized. 

And as for the Wang Fire set: *NO*. Not until September 28th. Or an off-day. So actually, yeah.



I like it. I'll end up with at least 60 different sets over the course of the year. I CALL ZUKO SURROUNDED BY FLAMES IN "ZUKO ALONE." I command Noah to either make the gif for me or teach me how to make it myself.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ah, crap. Three years, huh? Damn. Now I need to decide between a Neckcutter Noah or a SOTN set.


lmao, for a second there, I thought you meant castlevania


----------



## Koi (Dec 10, 2008)

HAY HAY HAY CAST ANNOUNCEMENT!!!




> After an open casting call and what must have been numerous auditions from almost every kid actor to grace the Disney Channel, EW.com reported that M. Night Shyamalan has found the cast for The Last Airbender, his live action adaptation of the Nickelodeon animated series Avatar: the Last Airbender. (The “Avatar” was dropped so as not to be confused with James Cameron’s Avatar, out next Christmas.)
> 
> Taking the lead role of Aang—the 112-year old kid who has to save the world—will be an unknown named Noah Ringer who studies karate. Rounding out the cast will be Jackson Rathbone (Twilight) as Sokka, the 15-year old Water tribe warrior; Nicola Peltz (Deck the Halls) as Katara, the 14-year old Waterbender; and Jesse McCartney (former boyband member, now solo R&B musician) as Zuko, the 16-year old exiled Fire Nation prince bent on capturing Aang.
> 
> ...



Ahem.

SOKKA:

Alright, I can _kinda_ see it.  Moving along.

KATARA: 

I dunno.  I don't have an opinion, I guess.  You guys?

ZUKO:

ARGH ARGH AANGST AANGST SCOWL BROOD LOOKIT HIM GO


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2008)

I've often claimed "Avatar is _just as good or better than anime_." 

I pretty much agree with your reactions. Sokka's cast well, it seems; Katara seems about right; and Zuko... whomever got cast as Zuko was going to get an ungodly amount of scrutinization, and thankfully that is going to happen.


EDIT: Here's another report:

Link removed

With different looks:







Ehhhh...


----------



## Noah (Dec 10, 2008)

Second shot makes Zuko look acceptable. Unfortunately, that does not apply for Sokka and Katara. The second images make them look.....not acceptable.

On a side note: What/When is the next Avatar anniversary coming up? I need a new set.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2008)

Katara's choice was right, Sokka's was meh (Vampirez in mah Avatarz?!), but Zuko....just no.  I sense singing in a non-musical.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 10, 2008)

oh god is this going to be another dbz movie thread? all the criticism and such? :xzaru
i'd like to see the boy who plays Aang soon.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2008)

Noah said:


> Second shot makes Zuko look acceptable. Unfortunately, that does not apply for Sokka and Katara. The second images make them look.....not acceptable.
> 
> On a side note: What/When is the next Avatar anniversary coming up? I need a new set.



Well, that depends.

The next US airdate would be February 21, for The Boy in the Iceberg and The Avatar returns. However, if we are going by _first_ airings, the it would be December 14 for the Canadian airing of Western Air Temple.

So we have to figure out if we're simply going by when the aired in the US, or when they aired anywhere.



KillerFan said:


> oh god is this going to be another dbz movie thread? all the criticism and such? :xzaru
> i'd like to see the boy who plays Aang soon.



This thread has been like that from the start.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 10, 2008)

The first actress' picture that was put up as Nicola Peltz isn't her. That girl goes by the name of Stella Maeve. 
The second picture is correct.
Apparently the Water tribes are made up of WASPs. 
Do the Asians on this thread have an opinion on the casting so far?


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 10, 2008)

Wait.

Those actors do not look Inuit or Asian.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 10, 2008)

lol why are they white. I mean yeah I can KIND OF see it...but honestly? The differencent races represented in avatar was one of the things that made it awesome. Good child actors might be hard to find but come on. 


Are you guys sure this is the real deal?


someone brought up a good point that they're _technically_ not asian or white and that this doesn't take place on earth blah blah blah. But still people must know what we're getting at.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 10, 2008)

Sokka needs a bit more roughishness...And god help the casting director if they cast Cedric Diggory/Mr. Sparkly vampire as Zuko...


> Do the Asians on this thread have an opinion on the casting so far?


Omg yay, me is asian 
Zuko at least, should be asian.
I would be surprised if they managed get yuen wah or chow yun fat to play.
Though, it's probably cheaper to hire more low key actors, and easier to find local talent.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I don't see how Iroh can be Asian now since Zuko will be portrayed by a white actor. If there's one thing I know about a kid with 1 Asian parent and another parent from a different race, the eyes always get passed down. They're not going to be able to pull off the idea Ursa being white, Ozai being Asian and Zuko looking like he's from The Valley.
It would be a diss to all the Sean Lennons, Kristin Kreuks and Olivia Munns of the world.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 11, 2008)

So...the Water Tribe is from Maryland? :S

Yeah...OK. Since the Shyamalan's casting seems to have failed us, and since known actors don't seem to be off-limits, let's do some dreamcasting.

Who do you think could work for the roles?

Kristen Kreuk as an old Katara is all I have at the moment. XD


----------



## Noah (Dec 11, 2008)

They're not asian or inuit. Boo hoo. Racial profiling won't be the reason the movie fails. It will be Shamaturd's personal spin on it.

If this turns into another Live Action DBZ thread, I will personally come and rape each and every one of you. And that's a goddamn promise.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2008)

Noah said:


> They're not asian or inuit. Boo hoo. Racial profiling won't be the reason the movie fails. It will be Shamaturd's personal spin on it.
> 
> If this turns into another Live Action DBZ thread, I will personally come and rape each and every one of you. And that's a goddamn promise.



You'll do no such thing. 

And there no way this thread could turn into something akin to that one, because the movie will never account for more than 2% of the discussion here. Though 100% of that 2% will be incredibly pessimistic and critical.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 11, 2008)

I read said:
			
		

> They're not asian or inuit. Boo hoo. *Racial profiling won't be the reason the movie fails. It will be Shamaturd's personal spin on it.*
> 
> If this turns into another Live Action DBZ thread, I will personally come and rape each and every one of you. And that's a goddamn promise.





			
				And then I read said:
			
		

> You'll do no such thing.
> 
> And there no way this thread could turn into something akin to that one, because the movie will never account for more than 2% of the discussion here. *Though 100% of that 2% will be incredibly pessimistic and critical.*





			
				And then I found out... said:
			
		

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


:/

Feel free to rape, though, Noah. It will help to momentarily distract us from the movie.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 11, 2008)

I wonder if the small pool of young working Asian actors who heard of this casting originally said "Thank Heavens...finally!".
Well from the reaction on the 'net, Whitey is really pulling for them.
I've seen a very tiny few blame the casting on M&B but the huge majority know that big things like casting is in M Night's realm.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2008)

Superstarseven said:


> I wonder if the small pool of young working Asian actors who heard of this casting originally said "Thank Heavens...finally!".
> Well from the reaction on the 'net, Whitey is really pulling for them.
> *I've seen a very tiny few blame the casting on M&B* but the huge majority know that big things like casting is in M Night's realm.



If this casting was at the behest of Mike and Bryan, that would be, dare I say, a Shyamalan-level twist.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 11, 2008)

> a Shyamalan-level twist.


As in you see it coming a mile away and when it arrives it's insulting?

Or are we talking Shyamalan prime, when you could only see it coming from a couple hundred yards and on arrival it was still pretty cool?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 11, 2008)

Noah said:


> They're not asian or inuit. Boo hoo. Racial profiling won't be the reason the movie fails. It will be Shamaturd's personal spin on it.
> 
> If this turns into another Live Action DBZ thread, I will personally come and rape each and every one of you. And that's a goddamn promise.


Oh you pek I know Noah-chan will rape with love pek
Noah makes us cum


----------



## Noah (Dec 11, 2008)

lulz.

Rape is the new hippity hop. Just like Galactic replaced Epic, Rape is what you threaten people with instead of an ass kicking or killing them. For galactic lulz, you threaten to rape with fist!

All the ladies love it. Saying it in an Al Pachino voice is instead sex. 


Go on, try it out sometime.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2008)

This movie makes me question the moral negatives of reprogramming how Shama thinks.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Dec 12, 2008)

Still not gonna make any judgments until I at least see a trailer. I can't say I'm all too affected by them being white either, as long as they can act, that's all I really care about. 

Though, I feel the need to remind everyone about the severe wave of nerd-rage that swept across the internet when Heath Ledger was announced as the Joker*, and that seemed to turn out ok.


*well, except for the dying and all.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 12, 2008)

All the rows over Heath were needless. Heath had proven his general chops, e.g. Brokeback.

As for Jesse McCartney...

:S




^Click the smileys if you want to learn how to make similar facial expressions.

Well, M Night needs a cheesy serenade scene, his resume re: such work is amply padded.

Maybe they're just casting for the Ember Island Players?  And the real cast will comment on how inappropriate this supposed casting call was? 

...

In all honesty, though, I could somehow see Jesse McCartney working. And I'd love to help burn his face.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 12, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> This movie makes me question the moral negatives of reprogramming how Shama thinks.





The weird thing is that M. Night's _favorite_ character is Zuko. Zuko's character arc will probably even more prominent in the movies. And so, the person M. Night has decided will carry the heaviest burden in the movie is _Jesse McCartney_.

His kids got him into _Avatar_. So they got to cast the movie. That's the only explanation.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 12, 2008)

I just started watching this series today and I love it.  Especially the first five minutes of the first episode.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 12, 2008)

Jove said:


> The weird thing is that M. Night's _favorite_ character is Zuko. Zuko's character arc will probably even more prominent in the movies. And so, the person M. Night has decided will carry the heaviest burden in the movie is _Jesse McCartney_.
> 
> His kids got him into _Avatar_. So they got to cast the movie. That's the only explanation.


Oh gawd, he's gonna be like Kishi's Sasuke 
He'll probably make Zuko firebend UNDERWATER....
....
WAY UNDERWATER....
AT NIGHT.....
WITH A FULL MOON!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Dec 12, 2008)

Wesley said:


> I just started watching this series today and I love it.  Especially the first five minutes of the first episode.



Heh, welcome aboard Wes.

I think you'll enjoy it. Sokka for everyone:awesmoe


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 13, 2008)

Jesse McCartney as Zuko?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

Ema Skye said:


> Jesse McCartney as Zuko?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Kameil (Dec 13, 2008)

This movie scares me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 14, 2008)

Kameil said:


> This movie scares me.


So did Fox's Dragonball Evolution trailer...
Actually, it made me toss my Nilla Wafers than scare me.
I have a feeling, it's gonna suck more than Forbidden Kingdom did....
(PSSSSST!!!! Keep saying it sucks, it'll jinx it! Just like when the school administrators of my school kept saying that there's gonna be a snow day every fifteen minutes over the announcements, and the next day, it was sunny!)
Oh shi-*blows up*
I unjinxed it by saying that ._.
Only having more people say it'll suck will jinx it again....
DAMMIT! Not agaaaaaaain


----------



## Noah (Dec 14, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I have a feeling, it's gonna suck more than Forbidden Kingdom did....



Two points:

1 - The kid in Forbidden Kingdom ended up being a better Goku than the DB:E kid could hope a thousand times over.

2 - Bullshit! Forbidden Kingdom was awesome.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> Two points:
> 
> 1 - The kid in Forbidden Kingdom ended up being a better Goku than the DB:E kid could hope a thousand times over.
> 
> 2 - Bullshit! Forbidden Kingdom was awesome.


The real Goku, aka, the Monkey King pwns them all 
Especially with Jet Li as Goku 
But they really castrated him in Forbidden Kingdom


----------



## Koi (Dec 14, 2008)

An Avatar/PotC crossover, have one.


----------



## Noah (Dec 15, 2008)

Goddammit Zhao. He would've been a great third level final boss.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 15, 2008)

lmfao, his heart is sooooo tiny XD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd rather see an Avatar/*F*otC crossover.


----------



## Noah (Dec 15, 2008)

...the hell is FotC?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 15, 2008)

Firates  ?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 15, 2008)

FOTC? ?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2008)

Are you guys actually serious? 

Hint: in such a crossover, The Firebending Masters, Ran and Shao, could meet Albi.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 15, 2008)

Jove said:


> Are you guys actually serious?
> 
> Hint: in such a crossover, The Firebending Masters, Ran and Shao, could meet Albi.


F@#$ers of the Caribbean? ?


----------



## Zoidberg (Dec 15, 2008)

Didn't know we had a thread for Avatar.

Anyway, are Zutara fans still butthurt after the ending?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2008)

battlerek said:


> Didn't know we had a thread for Avatar.
> 
> Anyway, are Zutara fans still butthurt after the ending?



They're producing a "alternate," Zutarian ending (with Taang, of course, because the only people that ship Taang are Zutarians), comprised of animated fanart and new dialogue. They've somehow managed to blackmail convince Dante Basco to .

So, are they still angry? Nope. They've simply gone so fucking insane they're oblivious to how fucking insane they are.

Also:


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

Are you serious?  They definitely need to make a Tokka one now


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 15, 2008)

hate to reel the conversation back in this direction but.............
who should we trust? The official announcement:

or tentative negotiation:

That Jesse McCartney will be for sure playing Zuko?

These conflicting announcements have me scratching my head, but I guess I can be optimistic. After all Jesse voiced Roxas in kh2 and he's a sort of angsty character.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> hate to reel the conversation back in this direction but.............
> who should we trust? The official announcement:
> 
> or tentative negotiation:
> ...



That's a very good point. It's not totally confirmed, from what I've read. But there's a lot of the fandom that woudn't have accepted anything other an entirely Asian cast, despite several characters, including Zuko, that could easily be interpreted as Caucasian.

This is balderdash because it's _Jesse McCartney_, not because Movie Zuko is white. Stop obfuscating the POINT, you goddamn morons!

There's actually the beginning of a letter campaign, directed at Paramount, over this:


----------



## Koi (Dec 15, 2008)

I kind of feel like an asshole because I don't care if they're white or not, to be perfectly honest.  _Should_ I?  I mean, we haven't even seen the kid who's playing Aang yet.  He could be some sort of ethnic ninja like myself, only opposite-- 'white' name, ethic appearance.

Edit-- he's even from Texas?  There's hope.  There's a pretty big Asian community there.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 15, 2008)

^ I myself consider myself as part of the camp that doesn't mind so much the cast is caucasian. Honestly with all the uproar over the DB movie with its similar casting problems, I find it laughable people still laud that small detail over its head in the face of its many other short comings. In other words if these kids can act I won't care so much either way, furthermore its not like we have to deal with a failed attempt at "adapting" the original story like some cartoons/anime turned live action. Again, I don't mind staying optimistic on this one, we'll just have to see.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 15, 2008)

Jesse McCartney's involved. You can't really blame anyone for fanrage.





Jove said:


> They're producing a "alternate," Zutarian ending *(with Taang, of course, because the only people that ship Taang are Zutarians)*, comprised of animated fanart and new dialogue. They've somehow managed to blackmail convince Dante Basco to .





Mider T said:


> Are you serious?  They definitely need to make a Tokka one now


 Interestingly enough, there's a book 4 project that started on youtube. They're keeping Kataang and Maiko, but they're going to add Tokka. In the process of adding Tokka, the current plan is to kill off Suki. So yeah.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

Links to this project please


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 15, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Jesse McCartney involved. You can't really blame anyone for fanrage.
> Interestingly enough, there's a book 4 project that started on youtube. They're keeping Kataang and Maiko, but they're going to add Tokka. In the process of adding Tokka, the current plan is to kill off Suki. So yeah.


Even though Aang is 22 times her age, Taang is so keyuuute >w<


----------



## Koi (Dec 15, 2008)

Every Avatar pairing is awesome.   It's the fans that have the crazies that make their fandoms look bad.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Jesse McCartney involved. You can't really blame anyone for fanrage.



Bollocks. Following the link and reading the comments upends the purpose of that sketch. 

"As much as I don't support Taang..." 
"Well, I don't ship Taang..." 
"Aang needs a good man to whip him into shape, and that man is Toph..." 
"TAANG = LOVE... But I like Zutara"


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Even though Aang is 22 times her age, Taang is so keyuuute >w<



Aang is a pedo even if he hooks up with Aunt Wu, there is no longer even a line


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 15, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Aang is a pedo even if he hooks up with Aunt Wu, there is no longer even a line


The same goes for Aang's significant other  It's a double pedo paradox.
Even if he hooks up with Bumi, or the other century olders 
The Lion Turtle is a different story though


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 15, 2008)

Here you go, Mider T.





Koi said:


> Every Avatar pairing is awesome.   It's the fans that have the crazies that make their fandoms look bad.


QFT



Jove said:


> Bollocks. Following the link and reading the comments upends the purpose of that sketch.
> 
> "As much as I don't support Taang..."
> "Well, I don't ship Taang..."
> ...


 Even if they're even in the minority, there _are_ people agree with Hina. I do. It's just damn hard to meet them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 15, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Here you go, Mider T.QFT
> 
> Even if they're even in the minority, there _are_ people agree with Hina. I do. It's just damn hard to meet them.



Well, obviously there are people that sincerely like Taang, but that ship has been commandeered. If you want to fight for it, please do. For all of us. But I can only recognize Zutarian sovereignty at the moment.

And I'm already leery of these people for wanting to harm Suki, but they spelt "Pai Sho" incorrectly. Godammit, there an , use it!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2008)

lol youtube comments.  Let the wars begin :jove


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 15, 2008)

Leo/Aang? 



Jove said:


> If you want to fight for it, please do. For all of us.
> 
> And I'm already leery of these people for wanting to harm Suki, but they spelt "Pai Sho" incorrectly. Godammit, there an , use it!


 I'm not much of a fighter. Either way, where would I start? 

I have to agree, the die-for-our-ship thing pisses me off too. And hey, I said there _was_ a project, I didn't make a guarantee for quality.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2008)

They haven't made another one yet, it still amused me but it's been almost a month


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 16, 2008)

To be fair, it's a very time consuming process. They might get the next done over the next few weeks. Makes me wonder how the Zutara project ever hopes to get off the ground.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 16, 2008)

I've watched all their videos, and for them I have only one minor suggestion:

LISTEN TO BETTER MUSIC.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 16, 2008)

Somewhat Avatar related, I dreweds a classical Chinese Lion  Boy, sure is blurry, good thing the marvels of digital imaging bestowed upon us filters to clear up shoddy pencil scans.
 I so pwn Sai's drawings 
As for the pairing stuff, why don't we all just put it down, and have one big ole' orgy already?


----------



## Noah (Dec 16, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> As for the pairing stuff, why don't we all just put it down, and have one big ole' orgy already?



Yes, exactly! Sumokkapparazulkophrohbumstiozaileewky!

....figure that one out, ya jerks!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 16, 2008)

So Zutarians really ARE making an alternate version? I thought it was just an emotional reaction to the finale, not anything seriously thought through...



Kaenboshi said:


> Jesse McCartney's involved. You can't really blame anyone for fanrage.
> Interestingly enough, there's a book 4 project that started on youtube. They're keeping Kataang and Maiko, but they're going to add Tokka. In the process of adding Tokka, the current plan is to kill off Suki. So yeah.



Personally, I like Toph with just about anybody (young), including the girls...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 18, 2008)

DA's been working on the future:


----------



## Noah (Dec 18, 2008)

Eh heh heh. I accept the first one! The other two....not so much.


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, the first one is.. passable.  The rest kind of make you want to rip your own eyes out.


----------



## keiiya (Dec 18, 2008)

Yesterday I learnt that Ron Perlman did the voice of Fire Lord Sozin. That made my day.
^_^

 at the Zuko-look-a-like pictures. I don't think any of them are pleasant.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 20, 2008)

i hated the ending, i wanted zuko and katara to end up together


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 21, 2008)

Hikaru-Kaoru said:


> i hated the ending, i wanted zuko and katara to end up together



EVERYONE is FURIOUS over IT!

No info yet on Noah Ringer, but apparently this young boy is going to be "Young Aang," which would suggest that The Storm will be prevalent in the movie:







Please overlook the "MNightfans.com" watermark. Although these people are woefully delusional, being M Night fans in 2008, it looks like the studio is going to be releasing info through them, instead of ASN, DH, or AvatarPortal.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> EVERYONE is FURIOUS over IT!
> 
> No info yet on Noah Ringer, but apparently this young boy is going to be "Young Aang," which would suggest that The Storm will be prevalent in the movie:
> 
> ...


Talk about misaimed fandom, Mnightfans get the news first? That's as fail as his last movies. Do they REALLY lack that much sense to NOT release news of the film adaptation of the series to their respective fansites? Actually, I feel a bit insulted, that seems to imply that they think that MNight is better and bigger than Avatar, and that Avatar is adapting HIM, not the other way around. Or it could be that no one knows what Avatar is or care about it, unless some bigshot directs it.Or they think we're stupid, blegh. Goddamn, I can go on all day about the layers of jackassery this stinks of.


----------



## Koi (Dec 21, 2008)

Jove said:


> No info yet on Noah Ringer, but apparently this young boy is going to be "Young Aang," which would suggest that The Storm will be prevalent in the movie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D'awh, he's a cutie.  (And maybe it's just that he's little, but he looks _slightly_ Asian.  Just me?)  Does he have a name?  Hav we seen him anywhere else before?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]9y_c4e2p4Nw[/YOUTUBE]
First Off Some Serious Business From GanXinga
[YOUTUBE]GL37UEdQTvA[/YOUTUBE]
Now Some Awesomeness From Him


----------



## Friday (Dec 21, 2008)

Aw I miss Avatar. I remember sitting home alone and watching it for the whole two hours. I loved it.

I miss this show sooo much. Wish they would make a new series with the same characters, with a whole new villain.


----------



## Hana (Dec 21, 2008)

Hikaru-Kaoru said:


> i hated the ending, i wanted zuko and katara to end up together








Jove said:


> No info yet on Noah Ringer, but apparently this young boy is going to be "Young Aang," which would suggest that The Storm will be prevalent in the movie:



Aang's/Zuko's backstory being dominant makes perfect sense. Plus this kid is just too cute for for words. pek At least they got one thing right.




> Although these people are woefully delusional, being M Night fans in 2008, but it looks like the studio is going to be releasing info through them, instead of ASN, DH, or AvatarPortal.



WTH? M Night is just pissing the fandom off more and more. I already sent my letter to paramount about Jesse McCartney and vegan vampire boy. I want to send a letter about this to Mike/Bryan. Avatar fans come before Night fans anyday of week.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2008)

One thing I considered: 

id pictured there is supposedly playing "Young Aang," and initially I assumed that meant Aang from The Storm, when he was informed that he was the Avatar. But technically, that Aang should be played by Noah Ringer, since Aang ran away from the SAT shortly after that, and was frozen.

But this boy is young. Really young. So he is possibly going to play the Aang from Appa's Lost Days, before he became a recognized Airbending master, and received his tatoos. If that's the case, it means that M. Night is going to seriously intermingle Books here, especially with flashbacks...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 22, 2008)

i lost respect for M night since the village and the lady in the water


----------



## escamoh (Dec 22, 2008)

when do you ever see 'young aang' ?

all i remember is him as an infant and as an 11 year old, no other ages


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

What? Shamalamadingdong is taking liberties? 

/mad, but not surprised


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2008)

escamoh said:


> when do you ever see 'young aang' ?
> 
> all i remember is him as an infant and as an 11 year old, no other ages



In Appa's Lost Days, you see him, sans arrows, at the Eastern Air Temple, picking a Sky Bison with the other kids.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys I was lurking the fridge brillance page on tv tropes wiki when I found this:



> In a finale-related note, it took me a while to realize the full significance of Ty Lee joining the Kyoshi warriors... at first it just seemed an odd bit of Pair The Spares (so to speak)... but then a comment on this wiki made me realize that for a girl whose neuroses all stem from how she spent her life seeking attention and individual acclaim to distinguish herself from her identical sisters, that she has found happiness as part of a team whose members all dress and act alike shows great personal growth. - Rothul
> At the same time, it's not as though she had to subordinate her uniqueness to the group in order to get her happy ending. They let her join because she had an unusual skill that she was willing to teach the rest of them, and teaching is a leadership role. For once she was able to be a trendsetter rather than a follower, and that's how she was able to reconcile her desire to stand out with her psychological need to overcome that neurosis. —Karalora


----------



## jkingler (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought it was a rather fitting and fortuitous way to tie off Ty Lee's story, and a good way to make the Kyoshi warriors future selves even more formidable. Loved it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 24, 2008)

聖誕快樂!!!! 
 Sheng Dan Kuai Le!!!!


----------



## Olgiebear (Dec 24, 2008)

I miss Avatar. It was funny, unique, and enjoyable.


----------



## Lamina Namikaze (Dec 24, 2008)

:/ i don't really enjoyed the ending it didn't really stick that long.....


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 25, 2008)

Lamina Namikaze said:


> :/ i don't really enjoyed the ending it didn't really stick that long.....




I'm not sure what you mean by that second part.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 25, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> 聖誕快樂!!!!
> Sheng Dan Kuai Le!!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 25, 2008)

I wonder if they celibate the descent of the Avatar onto the physical world?


----------



## Hana (Dec 26, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I wonder if they celibate the descent of the Avatar onto the physical world?



What would you call it? There is already an "Avatar Day". I suppose it would be that holiday then in order to honor the Avatars.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 26, 2008)

Hana said:


> What would you call it? There is already an "Avatar Day". I suppose it would be that holiday then in order to honor the Avatars.


Would they exchange gifts? 
Have adornments on some organic, possibly plant based object? 
Lights? 
Magic Lion Turtle that gives gifts to all, and all a good night?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 26, 2008)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I wonder if they *celibate* the descent of the Avatar onto the physical world?



Anyone else, I overlook it. But you, Rekky... I _know_ that's not a typo.  

Everyone gathers around a Birch tree and pray that one day, they'll be white. REALLY white. Sokka and Katara prayed the hardest, t'seems.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guiz 
Time for Piandao's lesson in Jian skills


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 2, 2009)

Piandao doesn't need a computer animation to make someone's skeleton instantly disintegrate.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> Piandao doesn't need a computer animation to make someone's skeleton instantly disintegrate.


Of course  Those are his psychic powers beaming pure knowledge into your skull 
The internet is merely the off thoughts of the White Lotus society constantly beamed into the heads of many


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Of course  Those are his psychic powers beaming pure knowledge into your skull
> The internet is merely the off thoughts of the White Lotus society constantly beamed into the heads of many



But this thread is the ultimate crossroads. We are the purest representation of that sacred energy. 

I believe that. 

The best place on the internet for _Avatar_ is right here. And I wanted to say that. It's a new year, and I want to say how much I love you guys and non-guys. ASN, DH, etc... this is it, right HERE. That's how I feel.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> But this thread is the ultimate crossroads. We are the purest representation of that sacred energy.
> 
> I believe that.
> 
> ...


The Dai Li would've been all over this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The Dai Li would've been all over this


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> I kind of disliked that part; the deadliest weapon in the list is a _theorized_ weapon? Balderdash.
> 
> That's a great weapon for Toph. She can bend the metal chain to make sure it goes squarely over the victims head, then bend the blades into and through the neck.


Same way I felt 
Frankly, I've lost all respect for Nat Geo, I agreed with all the other weapons, but the top one is just....

Hell, they should've put a human being as the number one killer, not that fictional, impractical butt plug. God, that's like saying Davinci's drawings of flying machines can outstrip a jet...
Oh, and Toph drinks blood


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 3, 2009)

Considering that anytime the flying guillotine landed on anybody's head, in _Master of the Flying Guillotine_, it was a reverse shot--I'm not surprised to see it fail when used for real. It is an awesome weapon though.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 3, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Considering that anytime the flying guillotine landed on anybody's head, in _Master of the Flying Guillotine_, it was a reverse shot--I'm not surprised to see it fail when used for real. It is an awesome weapon though.


Ah, Shaw Brothers? Great movie, a real classic, and great effects for the time.
Frankly, the only way it'll work is by magic, or badassery. 
It would probably work better as a portable execution machine.
OR a clamshell kind of design would make it slightly easier to get it on heads.
Though, if you're Dai Li, Bumi or Toph, no effort whatsoever


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 4, 2009)

Another problem I had was the physics of the decapitation. We're talking about blades activated by pulling a chain; would they have enough force to sever a head? No matter how sharp the blades, I would imagine they would need more than a few inches to cut through strong neck muscles and the spine...

Unless you were a metal-bender with bloodthirst.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 5, 2009)

Jove said:


> Another problem I had was the physics of the decapitation. We're talking about blades activated by pulling a chain; would they have enough force to sever a head? No matter how sharp the blades, I would imagine they would need more than a few inches to cut through strong neck muscles and the spine...
> 
> Unless you were a metal-bender with bloodthirst.


Well, they theorized that the blades were meant to be coated with a very powerful poison if it really existed. The actual name of the device implied that it was meant to kill through excessive bleeding, or at the first sign of bleeding due to the poison. The blades could've also been spring loaded.
And yes, Toph eats people


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 9, 2009)

So whats going on with the Avatar movie guys? I've been out of the loop for a while, have the casted anyone? If so got any pictures of them?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 9, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The Dai Li would've been all over this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> So whats going on with the Avatar movie guys? I've been out of the loop for a while, have the casted anyone? If so got any pictures of them?





Favorite Desserts

Favorite Desserts

The reaction? (see above smiley)






LIL_M0 said:


> That made me think of this...
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR_CLNr9TWg[/YOUTUBE]



And YOU made me think of this: 

[YOUTUBE]zqRObstqnpo[/YOUTUBE]

I used that for my second sig...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 9, 2009)

Argh, I hate MK, it's such garbage DX


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 10, 2009)

Jove said:


> Is McDonalds good for you?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The reaction? (see above smiley)



Wow that is extremely disappointing, I feel the same way I did about the Dragonball Movie, not a good sign. Though I doubt it will be that terrible.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 10, 2009)

People still discuss this?


Good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> People still discuss this?
> 
> 
> Good.



Welcome. There are several persistent pests around here who will not let this thread die, with an innate ability to discuss _Avatar_.

Uness you specifically mean the live-action movies and the furor around them. That's only going to get more intense; it's going to be a LONG 18 months.


----------



## eD (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I'm late here. But I think Avatar is one of the best animes I've ever seen. After Naruto that is. 

I wanted more but the ending was like alright... Can't wait for the movie!!


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2009)

eD said:


> I think I'm late here. But I think Avatar is one of the best *animes *I've ever seen.



...what?



> After Naruto that is.



...what.

Boo. Boo!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, Noah:



Superrazien said:


> Wow that is extremely disappointing, *I feel the same way I did about the Dragonball Movie*, not a good sign. Though I doubt it will be that terrible.



Watchoo feel 'bout that, HUH?!


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2009)

But see, the DB movie will be full of lulz and awesomesauce.

TLA will not. It will be full of awful tweests and self-insertion as Pakku.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Noah said:


> If this turns into another Live Action DBZ thread, I will personally come and rape each and every one of you. And that's a goddamn promise.



Getting closer to the Rape Threshold.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 12, 2009)

Noah said:


> But see, the DB movie will be full of lulz and awesomesauce.
> 
> TLA will not. It will be full of awful tweests and self-insertion as Pakku.


It'll be like Twilight


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 12, 2009)

Twilight Avatar 

Noooooooooooooooooooooo thank you


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Twilight Avatar
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooooo thank you



Well, isn't the dude that is playing Sokka one of the dudes in Twilight?  

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! The dude playing Sokka that was a dude in Twilight is going to be Wang Fiyah!! fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck...

P.S. Your avatar isn't cool no mo'.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 12, 2009)

I know. Without Jove's mad emote skillz, I am unto nothing.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, isn't the dude that is playing Sokka one of the dudes in Twilight?
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH! The dude playing Sokka that was a dude in Twilight is going to be Wang Fiyah!! fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck...
> 
> P.S. Your avatar isn't cool no mo'.


I know the perfect solution to this problem 
Just don't acknowledge any ties the movie has of relation to the series, and adamantly chant that there is only one avatar "movie: in existence 
Problem solved.
Since we're on the subject, does it piss anyone off terribly when a video game comes out for a movie or other, and it's title is "somethingsomething the Movie"?
That pisses me off to no possible end
EDIT: Oh, and I'm back guys, my computer completely blew up, and lost it's harddrive. I'm in deep mourning, and installation woes now


----------



## Noah (Jan 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> Getting closer to the Rape Threshold.



Ah crap! If I keep that up, I'm gonna have to rape myself!

....waitaminute.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> Welcome. There are several persistent pests around here who will not let this thread die, with an innate ability to discuss _Avatar_.
> 
> Uness you specifically mean the live-action movies and the furor around them. That's only going to get more intense; it's going to be a LONG 18 months.


 I thought it got pushed back late 09/early 10.



Taurus Versant said:


> Twilight Avatar


 And now I have the mental image of sparkly one-dimensional Aang. Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> I thought it got pushed back late 09/early 10.



Well, not officially, but one of the producers said it would be "late 20010, early 2011," so I'd expect they'll eventually make it official. I just... want it to be over as soon as possible. But I guess it gives up more time to prepare for the battle.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 12, 2009)

Which reminds me. The Aang Ain't White campaign's letters bounced.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Bounced? In what way? Letters returned?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 12, 2009)

Yup. Most of them got returned. They thought it was due to winter holiday or something. Anyway, they're trying again and this time sending letters to more than one address.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Yup. Most of them got returned. They thought it was due to winter holiday or something. Anyway, they're trying again and this time sending letters to more than one address.



How about everyone send their letters to one Avatarling that lives near the studio, and that person deliver the letters personally? Preferably in a giant burlap sack. And full cosplay.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, not officially, but one of the producers said it would be "late *20010*, early 2011," so I'd expect they'll eventually make it official. I just... want it to be over as soon as possible. But I guess it gives up more time to prepare for the battle.


*WIN* *.*


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> How about everyone send their letters to one Avatarling that lives near the studio, and that person deliver the letters personally? Preferably in a giant burlap sack. And full cosplay.



that won't work, some office grunt will most likely end up tossing that bag of letters back on that guys front porch. It'd be like a hit and run except with anti-avatar letters


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *WIN* *.*



Thank you, thank you so very much. I do tend to blow people's minds. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2009)

Can't wait until 20010, because I'll thankfully be dead by then


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Can't wait until 20010, because I'll thankfully be dead by then



You know, if you make a big enough deal out of this and spread it wide enough, Frank Marshall could sue me for misquoting him. 

If I win, they have to release it 18,001 years from now. :ho


----------



## Noah (Jan 13, 2009)

20010 or 2011. Man. It really is hit or miss for this. If the studio decides it's not right for a 2011 release, it's really gonna get shelved. And I thought My Boss' Daughter was bad.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2009)

Noah said:


> 20010 or 2011. Man. It really is hit or miss for this. If the studio decides it's not right for a 2011 release, it's really gonna get shelved. And I thought My Boss' Daughter was bad.



I did not come here to be made sport of.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

JoveBall is where it's at though


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> JoveBall is where it's at though


Fool, JovePong is clearly supreme


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

Clearly we must duel to decide the superior sport 

I nominate Jove Cards


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Clearly we must duel to decide the superior sport
> 
> I nominate Jove Cards


Jove the Gathering? Or Jo-Vi-Oh?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll let you decide


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2009)

A jovial game of Jo-Vi-Oh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't see why not


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2009)

That's how a me-game should work. Pek glares become LOS smirks.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

My method of success would be to repeatedly spam every smiley you've ever made.

Speaking of which, send me a pm of them 

Please.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> My method of success would be to repeatedly spam every smiley you've ever made.
> 
> Speaking of which, send me a pm of them
> 
> Please.



From everything I've seen, part of the game must be raiding my photobucket account.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

I have to find it then


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2009)

*500TH POST!!!!*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

Curses, I have been upstaged.

You win this time, Rekky  But I'll be back! Mwahahahahaha*choke*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 13, 2009)

Might as well change that to mod for 09 now


----------



## Mider T (Jan 13, 2009)

Jove said:


>



It's Jove-tastic!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Curses, I have been upstaged.
> 
> You win this time, Rekky  But I'll be back! Mwahahahahaha*choke*


*chokes you*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 13, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's Jove-tastic!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2009)

Everyone, profess your love for me, and be given a lifetime of endless noodles 

*edited by meh


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

Did I hear endless noodles?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

AHW! **SCUTTLE**

PLEASE, MY BENEFICENT, I PRAY THAT YOU LOOK KINDLY ON MY OFFERING OF ZUTARIAN VANS!:


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 17, 2009)

if it exists, there are shoes for it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

If it weren't so pairingish, it'd be a damn fine pair of shoes, too


----------



## taku (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like the Twilight guy playing Sokka has begun his martial arts "training." I wonder if shooting will begin next month on schedule?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

Speaking of Rathbone, it appears that he's actually a fan of the show. Check the video:


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 17, 2009)

This thread needs more Melon Lord


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2009)

Didn't watch the video, but based on his comments in the article, he isn't a fan of the show. He gave the standard issue for an adaptation actor who doesn't know the source. He's seen a few episodes, but isn't a real fan. 

Unless he says a lot more in the video.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

Noah said:


> Didn't watch the video, but based on his comments in the article, he isn't a fan of the show. He gave the standard issue for an adaptation actor who doesn't know the source. He's seen a few episodes, but isn't a real fan.
> 
> Unless he says a lot more in the video.



Don't be cynical.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 17, 2009)

battlerek said:


> This thread needs more Melon Lord





Jove said:


> Speaking of Rathbone, it appears that he's actually a fan of the show. Check the video:


 The article says that he is a musician and singer. That just proves M.Night is planning on turning Avatar into a musical!

The actor even wants to "show his range." Sounds like singing-slang to me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2009)

taku said:


> Looks like the Twilight guy playing Sokka has begun his martial arts "training." I wonder if shooting will begin next month on schedule?


Not like there's any use for that


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> The article says that he is a musician and singer. That just proves M.Night is planning on turning Avatar into a musical!
> 
> The actor even wants to "show his range." Sounds like singing-slang to me.





To that point, it appears that a lot of the girls in the Avatar fandom have forgiven M. Night for casting such a ghostly young dude as Sokka. Because they REALLY want to fuck him. Like, almost as badly as they want Zuko to throw it at Katara. He could do just about whatever he wanted.


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Don't be cynical.



That's hardly cynical. The quotes in the article are generic answers given by anyone who doesn't really know the source material. Now, if he says a lot more in the video, then it's a different story.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

Noah said:


> That's hardly cynical. The quotes in the article are generic answers given by anyone who doesn't really know the source material. Now, if he says a lot more in the video, then it's a different story.



So what were you expecting, a full dissertation on Campbell, Avatar, and the Hero's Journey? He was asked about the project, and he gave a brief explanation of the show.

Obviously, if _I_ were presented with that question, I would explain, in elaborate detail, Joseph Campbell, Kant, TS Eliot and Objective Correlative, present a few of the limericks from several hundred pages back, and then tumble away. But I'm not playing Sokka.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> So what were you expecting, a full dissertation on Campbell, Avatar, and the Hero's Journey? He was asked about the project, and he gave a brief explanation of the show.
> 
> Obviously, if _I_ were presented with that question, I would explain, in elaborate detail, Joseph Campbell, Kant, TS Eliot and Objective Correlative, present a few of the limericks from several hundred pages back, and then tumble away. But I'm not playing Sokka.





ReikaiDemon said:


> There once was a man named Ozai
> Who was as horrendous as Appa's inner thighs
> So sinister was he
> The Cabbage Man cries
> Into his cream of cabbage flan pie





ReikaiDemon said:


> Indeed
> But a boy named Aang
> Flew to with a bang
> On his glider full of nuts and snacks
> ...





ReikaiDemon said:


> Fuck yeah!
> So on and so forth,
> the fans gasm'd in all sorts
> But the Zutaraians did not imbibe
> ...





ReikaiDemon said:


> Clap shut that trap!
> In here we don't use that crap!
> Screw all your epics and GARs!
> Strikethrough that shit, from now on, it's only AVATAR!
> ...





ReikaiDemon said:


> ReikaiDemon, so beyond EPIC, it's AVATAR
> Screw with me, and you won't get far
> The total Tophtard, rick'in it up
> This bubble will never pop
> Only AVATAR describes me dammit, not EPIC, not GAR





ReikaiDemon said:


> Sokka better have limericks.
> When the new mini-sodes kick.
> He'd rock that shit up and down the track.
> But knowing Sokka, on the last one, he'd crack.
> Oh Sokka, which form of poetry next you'll pick?





ReikaiDemon said:


> It's getting so AVATAR in here
> That truthfully I fear
> That the universe will cleave in two
> From all this hot poo poo
> ...





Jove said:


> Zutarian flames don't need fannin'
> With the coup's they've already been plannin'
> They fell for Bryke's trap
> Now they've finally snapped
> Because they're allergic to canon.





ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh, hello there Jove
> I must say, I must ask, how doth it goes?
> Earthquake, did you hear?
> Down in south Cali, I fear...
> ...





ReikaiDemon said:


> Yo yo yo,  Verdant man
> Put away that crazy note book, maybe in a coffee can...
> Don't make any sudden movements now
> Please, oh, please, don't have a cow
> Unless you're aiming to put down zutaraians and Nick execs, then fire up that frying pan





ReikaiDemon said:


> All these limericks in this thread
> Is all but a code for those not dense as lead
> WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!?!
> Why the Neo White Lotus, is our name these days so far
> If you ain't savvy with that, you're as good as dead





Jove said:


> So a rock jabbed Aang in the back
> "DEUS EX MACHINA" fastidious ones laughed
> And when the pawnage commensed
> If it did not make much sense
> It's still nothing compared to Sharingan HAX





Jove said:


> KatAangers, you got the win
> But your gloating is making me cringe
> The fact still remains
> You're disgracefully plain
> Oh, and way to go out on a limb.





Taurus Versant said:


> Limerick? Friends,
> AVATAR Haiku is the
> true way to go.





ReikaiDemon said:


> Dear old buddy Tarsus
> I'm sorry, but that haiku is...
> Incorrect I'm afraid to say, for you see
> On line one and three
> ...





ReikaiDemon said:


> You know what surprises me?
> This is the internet you see
> And we're spouting off poems
> Yet we're not emo, nuh um
> Neither are the poems full of angst, hehee





ReikaiDemon said:


> omg lol, we're wordbending
> Not even the avatar can master this, we're the queens and kings
> We have some massive qi
> Pwning the spit out of our foes, and making them pee
> Lets take over the world, for slaves to our tending





ReikaiDemon said:


> Seems like this episode of Avatar Discussion Thread
> Will be filler and bland as white bread
> Out of characterness will ensue
> Wallbangerness and facepalms will spread like mutant birdflu
> After this beach trip, all memories of this episode better be dead





ReikaiDemon said:


> Indeed, that finale was fucking win!
> Ozai got so fucking pwn'ed.
> Then he laid claim to Katara's awesome cooch.
> He sure made Katara his pooch.
> Lol, haven't you heard? Limericks are supposed to be offensive as sin!





ReikaiDemon said:


> lol, what the fuck is that?
> That thing scared my cat
> Looks like Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
> It makes me gnash my teeth until I need dentures
> I'm gonna go soak my head in an acid vat





ReikaiDemon said:


> Yes, new flames shall arise
> When in new canon, full of kid surprise
> Because a big what if it is
> When they show offspring of KatAang, and they'll all be "PISS PISS!"
> Whoo, those Zutaraians need to take a rage dump, at least the happy would be the flies.





ReikaiDemon said:


> Don't forget Azula's head too
> If it were a doctor to say, he'd say "Why she has the flu!"
> Silly doctor, she's a firebendin' emasculatin' witch
> She's just a crazy bitch,
> dawg, but that's why we love her so much *chu chu* pek





ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, Aang and Katara better get busy
> Repopulating the Airbender tribe is gonna be one hell of a tizzy
> I wonder, if two different benders make a child with those styles alike?
> However, lets know, bending isn't genetic, it's like a bike!
> Hmm, the future of Ancient Middle Earth China Land sure won't have no sissies...





Sonikku Tilt said:


> ReikaiDemon's limericks are AVATAR and all, but it's getting repetitive.





ReikaiDemon said:


> Hi guys, I iz back from poem rehab ._.
> No more limericks I guess .___.





ReikaiDemon said:


> I got a disease now ._.
> Limerick cancer, kinda like mad cow .__.
> Can't seem to stop o_o
> Though, I think I kinda like this slop
> Or maybe not, I think my brain is turning foul ._.


Super repost quote of the epic win fest 
Click the original quote links for epicness in all entirety 

Let's brainwash M.Night, and make him make Metal Gear Avatar


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> So what were you expecting, a full dissertation on Campbell, Avatar, and the Hero's Journey? He was asked about the project, and he gave a brief explanation of the show.
> 
> Obviously, if _I_ were presented with that question, I would explain, in elaborate detail, Joseph Campbell, Kant, TS Eliot and Objective Correlative, present a few of the limericks from several hundred pages back, and then tumble away. But I'm not playing Sokka.



AVATAR limericks aside, a sentence or two about Sokka's character would have been more than sufficient. Mentioning that Sokka is a funnier role than he normally does is alright, but watching one episode or a 5 minutes clip of Sokka can tell you that.

...ah, fuck. Now I'm turning into that asshole. I'm gonna have to rape myself if I keep this up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

Noah said:


> AVATAR limericks aside, a sentence or two about Sokka's character would have been more than sufficient. Mentioning that Sokka is a funnier role than he normally does is alright, but watching one episode or a 5 minutes clip of Sokka can tell you that.
> 
> ...ah, fuck. Now I'm turning into that asshole. I'm gonna have to rape myself if I keep this up.



YES!! I TRAPPED YOU!!!!! **mothaflippin' FISTPUMP!!!**

**OH NO, I FISTPUMPED SO HARD MY ARM SEPARATED FROM MY BODY CLEANLY AT THE SHOULDER! Ouch!**

**READS NOAH'S REPLY AGAIN BEFORE PASSING OUT FROM PAIN AND ASTOUNDING BLOOD LOSS**

** GETS SECOND WIND FROM READ, PICKS UP SEVERED ARM AND MIMES ARM THRUSTS. HUHGG!!!!!**


By the way Rekky, congrats on your 500th post in this thread! I remember the halcyon days of the 500's... fond memories.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> YES!! I TRAPPED YOU!!!!! **mothaflippin' FISTPUMP!!!**
> 
> **OH NO, I FISTPUMPED SO HARD MY ARM SEPARATED FROM MY BODY CLEANLY AT THE SHOULDER! Ouch!**
> 
> ...


Oh, wow, you're right 
I just passed my 500th 6 posts ago 
Looks like I inadvertently celebrated it with quotes from our pushing 500 spectacular, my subconscious is a genius 
Now that makes me the second highest poster in this thread


----------



## Iria (Jan 17, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Fuck yeah!
> So on and so forth,
> the fans gasm'd in all sorts
> But the Zutaraians did not imbibe
> ...



I am sorry but I just wanted to say that this and the whole thing is incredible lol


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

It's the surge of Avatar powering us to new heights of awesome


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

Why was Naruto so awesome this week?  _Avatar_.

Why was One Piece so awesome this week? _Avatar_!

Why was Bleach...  oh I'm sorry, I'm going to have to cut this short. Byez!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

Ouch  Low blow


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey now, this week (and 90% of every other week) may have sucked for Bleach, but it produced something that hasn't been seen since....well, ever! The possibility of a tag team battle! It's the only logical explanation for how things could end up well!

But still...Bleach won't ever be able to keep up with the AVATAR that is Avatar. And Avatar just doesn't have enough AVATAR time to grace Bleach with its AVATAR AVATARNESS.

(fuckyeah!bringinitback!)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 17, 2009)

Avatar is as Avatar does.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 17, 2009)

Noah said:


> Hey now, this week (and 90% of every other week) may have sucked for Bleach, but it produced something that hasn't been seen since....well, ever! The possibility of a tag team battle!


 Shunsui and Ukitake vs. Yamamoto?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2009)

Metal Gear Avatar


----------



## Noah (Jan 17, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Shunsui and Ukitake vs. Yamamoto?



I remember no tag team. I remember two guys facing off against one and supposed action happening off panel. Doesn't count.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2009)

_Bleach_ should be about Jushiro from this point on, and each previous chapter redone to match this change. 

Now, instead of being a manga about an insuffurable young malcontent oblivious to sex, it'll be about a Captain, the embodiment of honor, virtue, and affability, who saves his mentally retarded, butch-dyke-voiced underling from a giant energy bird and then cyclo-rapes the group of traitors that caused it to nearly happen.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 17, 2009)

Noah said:


> I remember no tag team. I remember two guys facing off against one and supposed action happening off panel. Doesn't count.


What about Orihime and Ishida vs. random Shinigami back during the Soul Society Invasion?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> _Bleach_ should be about Jushiro from this point on, and each previous chapter redone to match this change.
> 
> Now, instead of being a manga about an insuffurable young malcontent oblivious to sex, it'll be about a Captain, the embodiment of honor, virtue, and affability, who saves his mentally retarded, butch-dyke-voiced underling from a giant energy bird and then cyclo-rapes the group of traitors that caused it to nearly happen.


Don't forget Halle Berry


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jan 17, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What about Orihime and Ishida vs. random Shinigami back during the Soul Society Invasion?



One person doing all the work while the other stands back and watches doesn't count.


----------



## plox (Jan 17, 2009)

halle berry totally did with some guy last night


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 18, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Don't forget Halle Berry



There's a better chance of B*A*P*S II then her pulling off Yoruichi.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 18, 2009)

What's with all this Bleachball Z talk! I thought this was the Avatar thread?

Actually this allows me to bring up something I love about Avatar over anime.

When they fight in Avatar, they actually just fight, it's awesome. They don't spend five minutes blowing smoke up each others asses explaining how their powers work and why guy A can't beat guy B. Then they fight for a bit. Then they have to stop because, holy crap, one of them actually has a super secret hidden move (this has never been done in anime before and should totally shock the viewer), which they then use on guy B, but it doesn't quite kill the guy B because (and you'll never guess this either) guy B also has a secret special super move which he's about to use. Well, he will eventually , but first he has to explain to guy A just why his super secret attack didn't actually work. Then after about five minutes of that, guy B transforms into super hyper strong form (and dispite this happening in every single fight with every single opponent guy A has ever fought, he still stands around being shocked and horrified that it's happening a twenty-seventh time.) ...

So on and so on for the next ten episodes.


In Avatar, they seem to have an amazing ability to just fight without launching into two hours of exposition. I love it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 18, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> What's with all this Bleachball Z talk! I thought this was the Avatar thread?



You cannot contain the Avatar thread within boundaries anymore. We're our own forum now.  + 


But that a great point. One of the most admirable aspects of the Avatar world is it's realism. Besides the bending, and a few jumps by Ty Lee, the characters are subject to the same human limitations as us.

It's also a testament to the simplicity of _Avatar_ as well. Being grounded in natural resources, there's only so much the characters can do with their bending. To be a great bender involves creativity, and different _variations_ of moves and techniques can be made (ie, Azula v. Aang during The Drill), but essentially it comes down to the bender's spiritual connection with the element and a clear mind during battle.

And truthfully, there's not much fighting in the show, anyway. The characters aren't defined by their power or fighting prowess.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 18, 2009)

If you want to kill some time try typing in "Airbender" and "Anime" and marvel at how many Is _Avatar:The Last Airbender an Anime?_ threads there are across various messageboards. I don't even think there are that many because people are actually confused but rather because the show is so good, they're looking for for a large consensus to say that it actually is one.
After 4 years, this debate should not be ongoing.

oh right and I'm tired of those Avatar character Vs. Naruto character threads, those 2 worlds and the power their inhabitants possess is vastly different from each other. The benders are at a complete disadvantage.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 18, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> If you want to kill some time try typing in "Airbender" and "Anime" and marvel at how many Is _Avatar:The Last Airbender an Anime?_ threads there are across various messageboards. I don't even think there are that many because people are actually confused but rather because the show is so good, they're looking for for a large consensus to say that it actually is one.
> After 4 years, this debate should not be ongoing.
> 
> oh right and I'm tired of those Avatar character Vs. Naruto character threads, those 2 worlds and the power their inhabitants possess is vastly different from each other. The benders are at a complete disadvantage.



In fact, there's a ban on Avatar threads in the Outskirts Battledome subsection. And for good reason, in my opinion; the Avaverse is a magical fantasy, but it's not outlandish. One of the things you see in early reviews is the notion of how believable _Avatar_ is; bending just seems so possible.

And really, if you're a fan of the show, why would you make threads like that anyway? That's missing the core values of the show.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 23, 2009)

Does it even matter whether it's an anime or not? Anime doesn't automatically make a show good, it's the plot and characters.

The creators have said that Avatar was inspired by anime and such, but there's not much Japanese influence in the Avatarverse, it's more Chinese-like.

Earthbending FTW, by the way.


----------



## taku (Jan 23, 2009)

Open casting call for extras tomorrow!



Anybody in Philly planning to try out tomorrow? I wish I could go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 23, 2009)

taku said:


> Open casting call for extras tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody in Philly planning to try out tomorrow? I wish I could go.



That would be quite a drive from Massachusetts...


















but I'm white, so Night would obviously give me a part.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> That would be quite a drive from Massachusetts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm asian and have the ability to break bricks


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 23, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And I'm asian and have the ability to break bricks



Yeah, in documentaries.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> Yeah, in documentaries.


Huh, whaddya mean?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 23, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Huh, whaddya mean?



M. Night, as Emperor of the Asian Peoples, has decreed that as far as the silver screen goes, Asian-influenced cultures shall be inhabited by the pale and frail... like me! _I'll_ be breaking the bricks there! Though in truth, you'll be the one _actually_ breaking the bricks, in the tight shots.

As it stands, I'm totally playing you in your life story. I do believe I'll play you as sardonically extroverted, to highlight your inherent complexities. 


Side note: EarthBenderGal is an awesome forum name.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> M. Night, as Emperor of the Asian Peoples, has decreed that as far as the silver screen goes, Asian-influenced cultures shall be inhabited by the pale and frail... like me! _I'll_ be breaking the bricks there! Though in truth, you'll be the one _actually_ breaking the bricks, in the tight shots.
> 
> As it stands, I'm totally playing you in your life story. I do believe I'll play you as sardonically extroverted, to highlight your inherent complexities.
> 
> ...


I see  I'm my own namesake stunt double  
*sneaks behind M.Night to CQC him*


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow I just saw the finale today

What is ang gonna do about the airbenders?


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

taku said:


> Open casting call for extras tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody in Philly planning to try out tomorrow? I wish I could go.



Philly? Why not Pittsburgh? Damn, I'm not driving across state so M. Night can turn my black ass out the door


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Philly? Why not Pittsburgh? Damn, I'm not driving across state so M. Night can turn my black ass out the door


Too bad I'm in Missouri =o o=


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

I heard there's an irish dub and that it's really good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Wow I just saw the finale today
> 
> What is ang gonna do about the airbenders?



Unfortunately, put his hopes in Katara and pray she doesn't ruin things like normal.

And no, "hopes" is not a euphemism for anything, dammit. 

But though Mike and Bryan seem to believe that their will be no more Airbenders, no one accepts this one bit. Actually, I'm pretty sure Konietzko's not convinced, either.



The Cheat said:


> I heard there's an irish dub and that it's really good.



I seem to recall a Gaelic dub, too. There was a false rumor that Boiling Rock aired early over there, with some ridiculous fake spoilers.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> And no, "hopes" is not a euphemism for anything, dammit.



It is now :ho


----------



## Zoidberg (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> Unfortunately, put his hopes in Katara and pray she doesn't ruin things like normal.
> 
> And no, "hopes" is not a euphemism for anything, dammit.



Aang is teh Avatar. He can have as many concubines as he wants :ho

Except Toph. Aang wishes HE could touch Melon Lord's boobies(assuming Toph gets them once puberty kicks in)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

battlerek said:


> Aang is teh Avatar. He can have as many concubines as he wants :ho
> 
> Except Toph. Aang wishes HE could touch Melon Lord's boobies(assuming Toph gets them once puberty kicks in)


Nah, Toph will grow a penis


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It is now :ho



I gunna kick you so hard in your hopes you won't EVER use it again. 



battlerek said:


> Except Toph. Aang wishes HE could touch Melon Lord's boobies(assuming Toph gets them once puberty kicks in)



No, obsessive chicks on the internet with an anti-hero complex wish he could.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> but I'm white, so Night would obviously give me a part.


You're upset too, huh? Most people are, including me.

I wasn't really sure what to expect in the cast, but Jesse McCartney wasn't really what I had in mind. 

And thanks for the forum name props.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

EarthBenderGal said:


> You're upset too, huh? Most people are, including me.
> 
> I wasn't really sure what to expect in the cast, but Jesse McCartney wasn't really what I had in mind.
> 
> And thanks for the forum name props.



I wasn't initially upset... at least not with the racial aspect of things. I was more concerned with other facets of this, such as JESSE MCCARTNEY is PRINCE ZUKO. But I've come around on the Aang-Aint-White crowd. It's pretty _inexcusable_.

But it's a great platform for lulz, so I excuse it.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 24, 2009)

Speaking of Jesse, he apparently did a radio interview yesterday, and mentioned the movie:Bleach_2.zip - 30.9 Mb


----------



## Klue (Jan 24, 2009)

Fudge the movie - when are they making a new series?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 24, 2009)

I doubt that they are. There are new comics being made, for what that's worth.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can watch the irish dub?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 24, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Speaking of Jesse, he apparently did a radio interview yesterday, and mentioned the movie:Bleach_2.zip - 30.9 Mb



Yes I just finished listening to it. When he says that Avatar is this "cartoon Anime that was explosively huge in Asia and then brought to the U.S." it only confirmed to me that he truly is the best choice for the role.

Wow. 
He just should have said nothing.

I think it's great that he's learning Kung Fu and "fighting with different ninjas" but this must be for another film because I don't recall ninjas in Avatar.
Perhaps he's working on a live-action Naruto film? 
"Cartoon anime that was explosively huge in Asia and then brought to the U.S."
"Fighting with different Ninjas"?
Hmm.....
Hey I'd be more than happy to pass him along to the Narutards here.

In Happier news, Avatar will be continued in the form of comics within Nick Magazine. The stories will be set within the 3 seasons and we might see some tales set a year before Aang was told he was the Avatar. Considering this online community was built a comic book, I'd think you'd appreciate it somewhat. Check out some upcoming art.


I'm looking forward to the story that is drawn by Elsa Garagarza seeing as I have never seen the Avatar world and it's characters in such detail. She was also a background artist on the show, don't know how I missed this blog but you can see some of the work she did here -


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Yes I just finished listening to it. When he says that Avatar is this "cartoon Anime that was explosively huge in Asia and then brought to the U.S." it only confirmed to me that he truly is the best choice for the role.
> 
> Wow.
> He just should have said nothing.
> ...


Wow, what an idiot 
He doesn't even bother to know about his rolesake.
Is he confusing Avatar with Naruto?
and "Ninjas" have been in every culture, in Avatar, the "Ninjas" were Zuko, and the Dai Li


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Speaking of Jesse, he apparently did a radio interview yesterday, and mentioned the movie:Bleach_2.zip - 30.9 Mb





I've decided to transcribe this, thinking that it might actually take my mind off the content: 

*The Jesse McCartney Interview*​

*Dude with baritone surfer-brah voice*: What's going with you IN the movies and stuff? Are you still, dijfhw, I know you signed on for _Chipmunks 2_, aaand what else?

*Live Action Prince Zuko*: Signed on for _Chipmunks 2_... I think ah, I don't think I had actually had word on this, uh, until after I saw you guys last, but, um, I'm gonna be in M. Night Shyamalan, gonna be starring in M. Night Shyamalan's new movie that we're filming, uhh, this March called _The Last Airbender_...

**Female co-host hoe-ma ooo's at the mention of something she's never heard of before**

*Future Firebender Continues*: ...which is, uh, the first, uh, the first part in a trilogy, um, *based on an anime series that was HUUUUGE*, like, cartoon anime series called _Avatar: the Last Airbender_ that was explosively huge in Asia that they brought to the US () and it was on for, like three seasons.

*Low voice DJ dude*: DUDE, I watch it it's on Nickelodeon right now!

*The Salve sucking all the life out of me right now*: On Nickelodeon, exactly, yeah...

*Some guy, probably the sound effects dude, that decided to jump out of nowhere*: (over Jesse) What's it about?

*Sighhhhhh*: ...three part, three part series, and uh, I'm... gonna be playing Zuko, wheh, which is sort of, he's kind of the "evil Prince," um, the Fire Lord's son, and, and M. Night's directing and we're going to Greenland to start shooting for three weeks

**Traffic and Weather Together guy is wowed by that notion. Also believe I hear the chick almost inaudibly coo again**

*Future Evil Prince*: ...and then, and then we go to, uhhh, and then we go to Philly for two months, and we finish filming. It's been crazy I've been in, HEY JOHN JAY, you'll like this, I've been in _KUNG FU, dude_, for like three hours a day, like

*John Jay (Previously deep voiced annoying man)*: (over Jesse) NO WAAAAY, DUDE!

*Martial arts neophyte*:... like this crazy martial arts and stuff, fighting with, like, different *ninjas*... It's crazy, man.

(me at this point: . Seriously.)

*John Jay!!! *: Duuude that is, uhhh... (everyone talk at once!)... are you getting like, abs and cut and stuff, like... Kung Fu abs?

*Ninja Arts: No Research Jutsu!*: Duuuude, like, it's the best workout, LIKE, EVER! Like, three hours a day, better than any, like, lifting workout or any cardio workout. Like, it's a lot of aerobics, and a lot of using muscles that you don't usually use, its... you gotta try, maan.  And it's addictive, um ah, I, ahhh, like, I finish something, I finish all these different sets, like, I'm in the middle of the double saber swords set and, like, you get, like, halfway through and you're just like, "Man I gotta... this is so much fun."

And uh... you can see and feel the difference; like, it's a crazy workout.

*A surfer voice dude named John... John From Cincinnati???!*: Can you fight now? Do you think you can fight somebody Kung Fu?

*Jesse McCartney (out of demeaning nicknames)*: OH YEAH!

*John From Cincinnati*: Reeeally? Like Jack Black? 

(God. fucking. dammit. )

*Jesse*: Nahp, ah, nah, nah, no, no...

*Fucking moron DJ*: Animation, you know, chipmunk... maybe Theodore against, against Po.

*Quirky Sidekick*: (laughing) Like _Kung Fu Panda_ (continues laughing)

*Jesse*: We all know, Theodore knows Kung Fu, too. He knows more Kung Fu than I do.

** Chick gives a smarmy "yeah" for some reason, as if these guys always argue over how much Kung Fu Theodore from The Chipmunks knows, and Jesse just proved her right**

*Braindead DJ John Jay*: Dude, that is... now when's that movie planning on coming out? _(Like it's the movie itself, the movie decides when it will be released)_

*Jessssse*: I'm not sure exactly, to tell you the truth. I, umm, theym, I'm not sure if they're gonna, they might go for, um, a Christmas release this year, ummmm, if they can get it together in time but, uh, IIII, I don;t know the answer to that.

*John Jay (not the guy from The Federalist Papers*: Who else is in it?

*Jesse*: What;s that?

*John Jay (not the guy from The Federalist Papers*: Who else is in it?

*Depleted Brain Jesse*: It's the same cast, uh, as far as I know. I know that, uhhh...

*Double J*: No no, no no. The _Avatar_ deal...

*Deleted Brain Jesse*: Oh, OH, oh, oh sorry, yeah, in the _Avatar_ film. There's, ummmm, kjefhief, again, there's only been, like, two people attached other than myself. Ummmm... one of the, one of the peoples, one of the girls her name is Nicola. She's been in a few films. I forget her last name, but she's, *GORGEOUS*, and she's an amazing actress. 

And theeeen, one of the guys from _Twilight_ is, uh, gonna beee... ummm... playing one of the other male roles. (!!!!!) Jackson, again, don't remember his last name. This is all very recent, very new news.

*Third wheel guy*: That's cool!!! You playing an evil prince, I'm down with that!

*John Jay, Commander*: I know it sounds like one of the first movies M. Night has done that's not, like, his _own_, like cushhzz, you could, you know how you don't know the endings mostly, or the twist to the M. Night Movies....

*Jesse*: Right, right...

*DJ still going on*: This, clearly, he's trying to do something totally different, isn't he?

*Trenchant Young Fire Royalty*: Well, no, it's pretty much set up for him, you know, and, and, uh, he's just gotta make it his own, and, and, and Night is the best at that, you know he;s really good with that stuff and it's, um, it's, you know, pretty much laid out for him. There's three parts to the movie, you know? There's a beginning, middle, and end. I just actually finished the script last night, um, finished reading the first script and, uhhh, it's, it's amazing, man. It's gonna be, like, a crazy, action packed, like, just, really entertaining type movie.

*J. Jay*: Well, and it;s already going to have a huge following, but here's the thing needszda, eh, what it says about you and your career, is that, that M. Night, dude... he works with just _names_, dude. He's got Bruce Willis, Samuel Jackson (cronies agree with him), Mark Wahlberg, Joaquin Phoenix, yanaw what I mean? Jesse McCartney, dude.

*Jesse McCartney, dude*: He's definitely one of the biggest directors of our time, right now, like...

*Provocative John Jay!!!:* His last movie _sucked_, though. The uh (chick starts to protest), that Happening movie _bit_.

*Token Shrill Chick, finally getting her 2 cents in*: You had everybody talking about it...though... whether you liked it or not, _everybody_ was talking about it.

*The Goddamned John Jay*: Maybe at the end we find out you're dead?

*Worthless sidekick*: The whole time?

*John Jay*: The whole time, Jesse was dead.

*Worthless sidekick* There was no evil prince? (laughter)

*A sensitive John Jay*: You know, it's funny, dude, because you got those big eyes, you kinda look like one of those, uh, anime movie

*Vacant Girl*: Awwwwwww, he's so cute. Well, you do have the anime spiky hair, they always have cute hair. (Loser sidekick agrees)

*Incoherent John Jay*: That's a good call, dude. That was a good hire on their part. I, I, I agree, it was good, it was good...


So, what do we have?

1. Jesse is a likable young man that did very little research, and then forgot most of even that small amount.

2. Jesse wants to make Zutara a reality. 

3. DJ's across this country and FUCKING IDIOTS

4. Hey Rekky, wanna test his Kung Fu?


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



, he couldn't have simply wrote asian _influenced_ AMERICAN cartoon on the back of his hand? Ya see, M. Night this is why we HATE you. You reel us in singing sweet nothings in our ears about how you're a fan of the show then you higher Jesse McCartney to be my precious Zuzu and basterdized the whole thing ::sigh::


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> I've decided to transcribe this, thinking that it might actually take my mind off the content:
> 
> *The Jesse McCartney Interview*​
> 
> ...


Definitely  *cracks knuckles*


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 24, 2009)

This movie...is gonna rule!
Concerning the Ninjas thing, I remember reading this little thing a few years ago which was a summary of the Avatar panel at PMX' 06.



> someone asked whether they would ever include ninjitsu in the styles used in the show to which Sifu Kisu and Bryan were both like, UH NO. Bryan (who seemed quite chafed by the idea!) talked about how ninjas are hitmen and assassins and they poison people and have no honor code, so that's not cool for their characters. "Having a kids' hitman show might be a little weird." Though, Sifu Kisu pointed out that the pirates were ninjas which Bryan didn't have a problem with really. Just no ninjaing for his main characters!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, it's hard to pick a favorite moment from the interview, but here's my...


*Top 5 Moments from the Jesse McCartney Interview*​
5. The Jack Black reference. I mean, really now. 

4. The "OH YEAH" response to whether he can fight people with Kung Fu. This is actually because I _liked_ it. Is it absurd? Yes. But at least the kid is getting into it. I'm not joking, I actually thought it was endearing.

3. Jesse's response to the question about other cast members. The guy mentioned Theodore in passing... why did Jesse believe that meant they were back on _Chipmunks 2_?

2. Jesse correcting JohnJay, explaining that everything;s laid out for M. Night. A beginning, followed by a middle, and then... the end. 

1. Jesse desperately trying to remember Sokka's name, and, in his failure, just refers to him as another "male character." 


I'm telling you guys... just watch. Watch this kid knock Zuko OUT OF THE PARK. Watch him OWN this character. We'll look back and wonder, wonder how he managed to pull it off. Is he an idiot savant? Did something click? Did he just understand that character, and nothing else? It's possible. It could happen.

This is my 700th post in this thread. 1K _is_ possible. But it;s not about the numbers; I'm just grateful as ever that Nick decided to import this crazy magical fantasy from Asia to the US.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> This movie...is gonna rule!
> Concerning the Ninjas thing, I remember reading this little thing a few years ago which was a summary of the Avatar panel at PMX' 06.


Pirate Ninjas


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Pirate Ninjas



Bryke shall spurn M. Night and colaborate with Oda!! 


Also, it looks like the mp3 of that interview is toasted. I uploaded it elsewhere for those that want to listen to it (but you _should_ listen just to read along with my transcription ) : *Vinland Saga 49 by Binktopia*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I definitely propose some distributed violence to set this movie straight. Let's do this.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> Bryke shall spurn M. Night and colaborate with Oda!!
> 
> 
> Also, it looks like the mp3 of that interview is toasted. I uploaded it elsewhere for those that want to listen to it (but you _should_ listen just to read along with my transcription ) : *Vinland Saga 49 by Binktopia*


Stretchy Aang will own the world 
Since we're the top posters here, lets get married


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm slowly moving up to third


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm slowly moving up to third


Like hell you are!  *earthbends a M1911A Colt, shoots mudballs at you*
I won't have a guy like you be Prince!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Stretchy Aang will own the world
> Since we're the top posters here, lets get married



Aw *heyyyl* yeh. I live in just the state to make that happen, too. 

I'm still despondent over the interview. I CANNOT UNRECALL IT!!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> Aw *heyyyl* yeh. I live in just the state to make that happen, too.
> 
> I'm still despondent over the interview. I CANNOT UNRECALL IT!!!!


Oh you 
Thus began the political marriage that united the Avatar fandom


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm about as motivated to listen to the interview as I am to watch the opening of "season 4"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yeah, I'm about as motivated to listen to the interview as I am to watch the opening of "season 4"



That's why I transcribed it in excruciating detail for all of you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Skim reading for the win.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Tonight, we shall wage war on the M.Night household! 
Okay, as soon as the moon is out, we need the warriors to go here, and set up the Stink&SinkTM mines.However, these mines are naval weapons, so we need all the waterbenders to submerge his mansion under several stories of water. M.Night is a hotshot director, all hotshot directors have a gihugic enough pool/hot tub/ grotto for this.
We must be careful of the rabid guard chihuahuas and poodles, they have jetpacks and are more evil than Azula. Whatever you do, DO NOT LOOK DIRECTLY AT THE SEVENTEEN STORY PLASMA SCREENS CONSTANTLY PLAYING ALL HIS MOVIES! It shall be certain death to witness that.


----------



## Noah (Jan 24, 2009)

Huh.

I guess I have to take back my RAGE at the Sokka kid and redirect it to this retarded McCartney fella. Wow. I don't think I can legibly create any sort of response to that interview.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

No threats of rape this time, Noah? You're *that* dumbfounded?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Noah said:


> Huh.
> 
> I guess I have to take back my RAGE at the Sokka kid and redirect it to this retarded McCartney fella. Wow. I don't think I can legibly create any sort of response to that interview.


I can 
Ahem
*takes deep breath*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*HFJKGDJD NG,KDM GJFDLJGHFDGKL SKKGKLFDNGHKLFDBGKXCH GJCMHVBGLFD JGJBVCJB IFBGJKFDHBGBNVCKBNKCXNGMXCMGJKXCJKGBXC.BJ DBGK DFGBNFCH BMXC BJKDX LGKDKBNG VKCV JJKJLBFXGC JBKJXC HJXJAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGG GJKFKBNKNXCJKNBJKCVJHIOLFD KGNHBK .XHJUKNGKLSZJGJKHNZSIL;HGKLFJDXKHKLJGIOSRHZGLOH;GRHIOTA
H;YIOYRIOSTY8DGY89SYOG4Y3JKR53H6KGJH84GG543K
BLAAAAAAHHHHHHHHRRRRRRGGGGGG*


*FOAMS AT MOUTH AND DIES ON FLOOR*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Rekky, June/Avatar Kyoshi is in that vid in your sig!


Also, I think a proper response would be a wall of several dozen  and . Perhaps an animated gif of someone eating their own head and face.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, I've got something


----------



## Noah (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually...a proper response would probably be that "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU" thing I see every now and then. But I know not of where it came from, nor a link to an image in which to post.

And no rape this time. This is that fine line between rape and RAPE WITH FIST!


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

And the proper action is that one should concoct a clever potion that shall put Mr. McCartney into a coma that will last till 2014 thus eliminating the possibility of his involvement in this avatar of avatar films. It shall magnificent 

Also how does everyone know how many posts each and every one has in this thread?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> Hey Rekky, June/Avatar Kyoshi is in that vid in your sig!
> 
> 
> Also, I think a proper response would be a wall of several dozen  and . Perhaps an animated gif of someone eating their own head and face.


MGS VAs are win


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> :I've decided to transcribe this, thinking that it might actually take my mind off the content:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Okay, enough joking. Where's the actual interview?

....


Anyone?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 24, 2009)

For some reason Jesse reminds me Mila Kunis' claim that the Matrix stole bullet time from Max Payne.





kakoishii said:


> Also how does everyone know how many posts each and every one has in this thread?


-Go to the theater
-Click the number in the reply column


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> -Go to the theater
> -Click the number in the reply column



Thanks. Sweet I'm in the top 10, I feel so special now pek


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 24, 2009)

Well...it looks like the war over race in film might be put aside so that the fandom can come together over Jesse's cluelessness regarding the source material and his role as Prince Zuko.

I would take a beautifully animated feature film that has no relevance to the main story arc over what this live-action movie seems to be turning into.

Aang and the gang are headed to Ba Sing Se, encounter a threat, are joined by Zuko at some point, a Non-canonical final battle ensues and then the story picks up at The Serpent's Pass. Sounds like a mess but it's better than the nightmare of what's going on with this Live-action film.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Well...it looks like the war over race in film might be put aside so that the fandom can come together over Jesse's cluelessness regarding the source material and his role as Prince Zuko.
> 
> I would take a beautifully animated feature film that has no relevance to the main story arc over what this live-action movie seems to be turning into.
> 
> Aang and the gang are headed to Ba Sing Se, encounter a threat, are joined by Zuko at some point, a Non-canonical final battle ensues and then the story picks up at The Serpent's Pass. Sounds like a mess but it's better than the nightmare of what's going on with this Live-action film.


And then they fight the Powerpuff Girls 

The only thing that guy knows about kung fu is that bad disco song


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

EarthBenderGal said:


> Okay, enough joking. Where's the actual interview?
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



**audible sighhhh**

Looking at things positively, at least it's confirmed that there will be some Blue Spirit action in the film. Though I wonder if McCartney will really be able to pull off dual broadsword techniques on camera after a couple months of training...



ReikaiDemon said:


> And then they fight the Powerpuff Girls



Or Alvin. Or Simon.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> **audible sighhhh**
> 
> Looking at things positively, at least it's confirmed that there will be some Blue Spirit action in the film. Though I wonder if McCartney will really be able to pull off dual broadsword techniques on camera after a couple months of training...
> 
> ...


Hey, he has a mask, doesn't mean that hack has to learn Blue Spirits moves


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

Cue stunt double Rekky


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope the effects'll be good. That's probably one of the most important elements in making this film.

Though nothing will beat the special effects of the play in _The Ember Island Players_.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

HONOUR 

I need to rewatch the series again  Maybe I'll buy em.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jan 24, 2009)

Or maybe it's all an elaborate ploy, and they're making a movie length version of EIP.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> HONOUR
> 
> I need to rewatch the series again  Maybe I'll buy em.



You haven't bought them yet?! 

You'll need to rewatch them for what I have planned next month.



Kaenboshi said:


> Or maybe it's all an elaborate ploy, and they're making a movie length version of EIP.



They've got enough fodder to do an entirely knew EIP about these things. Considering all that they could potentially cut out of a third movie, they could sneak a full 22 minutes in.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 24, 2009)

No money  I live on very low funds.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> No money  I live on very low funds.


Fool, just hunt all your food like Big Boss in Russia


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 24, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Well...it looks like the war over race in film might be put aside so that the fandom can come together over Jesse's cluelessness regarding the source material and his role as Prince Zuko.
> 
> I would take a beautifully animated feature film that has no relevance to the main story arc over what this live-action movie seems to be turning into.
> 
> Aang and the gang are headed to Ba Sing Se, encounter a threat, are joined by Zuko at some point, a Non-canonical final battle ensues and then the story picks up at The Serpent's Pass. Sounds like a mess but it's better than the nightmare of what's going on with this Live-action film.



I know right? And people are up in arms over the prospect of the live action Bebop movie. Say what you want about Keanu Reeves and his dead-pan acting skills, but at least the guy has done his homework and knows his Cowboy Bebop. Jesse is plain and simple a lost cause. I can't forgive his ignorance and especially not towards my favorite dark prince


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 25, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> I know right? And people are up in arms over the prospect of the live action Bebop movie. Say what you want about Keanu Reeves and his dead-pan acting skills, but at least the guy has done his homework and knows his Cowboy Bebop. Jesse is plain and simple a lost cause. I can't forgive his ignorance and especially not towards my favorite dark prince


Before you know it, he'll try to kamehameha in the movie <_< Or do handseals


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 25, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> Before you know it, he'll try to kamehameha in the movie <_< Or do handseals



Um, he's not writing the movie, just acting in it. As long as he can act well enough, I could care less that he doesn't know anything about the character. I mean, yes, once the actual filming starts, it would be good for him to get familiar with the role. 

I mean honestly, He's a young popstar, with the amenities  and distractions that go along with that (money, women, parties etc...) and you're honestly shocked and upset that he hasn't taken time out of that schedule to sit down and watch a kids show?

"Hey Jesse, come back to bed, me and the rest cheerleading squad aren't done with you yet"

"Now right now baby, I got to watch Avatar"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Um, he's not writing the movie, just acting in it. As long as he can act well enough, I could care less that he doesn't know anything about the character. I mean, yes, once the actual filing starts, it would be good for him to get fairly familiar with the role.
> 
> I mean honestly, He's a young popstar that has all the amenities  and distractions that go along with that (money, women, parties etc...) and you're honestly that he hasn't taken time out of that schedule to sit down and watch a kids show.
> 
> ...



Good point. The great actors never do any homework for their roles. It's au naturel, baby! Good times ahead for the _Avatar_ fandom!


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 25, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Um, he's not writing the movie, just acting in it. As long as he can act well enough, I could care less that he doesn't know anything about the character. I mean, yes, once the actual filming starts, it would be good for him to get familiar with the role.
> 
> I mean honestly, He's a young popstar, with the amenities  and distractions that go along with that (money, women, parties etc...) and you're honestly shocked and upset that he hasn't taken time out of that schedule to sit down and watch a kids show?
> 
> ...


I know, but with M.Night, who's to say he won't confuse the many anime series with Avatar? 
Or he'll make a twist, and have Avatar related to DBZ and Naruto xD


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 25, 2009)

Actually, M. knight is a pretty big fan.

I'm not saying that means he'll make a good movie, but I at he's doing it out of love for the show rather than just "hey, this is popular. I could make some money with this."

I'm still keeping my finger's crossed, but it getting more difficult.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 25, 2009)

The creators did confirm that the story is pretty close to the original.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 25, 2009)

And from what I understand, M. Knight is actually working very closely with Mike and Bryan. Their on the project as co-producers, and seemed to be pretty heavily involved.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 25, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Um, he's not writing the movie, just acting in it. As long as he can act well enough, I could care less that he doesn't know anything about the character. I mean, yes, once the actual filming starts, it would be good for him to get familiar with the role.
> 
> I mean honestly, He's a young popstar, with the amenities  and distractions that go along with that (money, women, parties etc...) and you're honestly shocked and upset that he hasn't taken time out of that schedule to sit down and watch a kids show?
> 
> ...


You've definitely got a point there. And you're right, it shouldn't matter as long as Jesse keeps Zuko IC. Still, you have to admit the lack of knowledge about his role is just a _tad_ amusing.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 25, 2009)

EarthBenderGal said:


> You've definitely got a point there. And you're right, it shouldn't matter as long as Jesse keeps Zuko IC. Still, you have to admit the lack of knowledge about his role is just a _tad_ amusing.



Yes, it is.

I'm just saying that people shouldn't abandon all hope and declare the movie a failure (before the sets have even been built) because of it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> The creators did confirm that the story is pretty close to the original.



On a side note, I've been looking for the Irish dub but I can't find it. I'll keep looking and checking sources.



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> I'm just saying that people shouldn't abandon all hope and declare the movie a failure (before the sets have even been built) because of it.



See, now that I agree with. We shouldn't become despondent just because Jesse's a neophyte that wasn't ready to talk about the franchise... there were already _plenty_ of reasons to deride the movie!


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> On a side note, I've been looking for the Irish dub but I can't find it. I'll keep looking and checking sources.
> 
> 
> 
> See, now that I agree with. We shouldn't become despondent just because Jesse's a neophyte that wasn't ready to talk about the franchise... there were already _plenty_ of reasons to deride the movie!


Hey, you know, the movie might be a good thing 
Might get Bryke to get their brains in gear for an afterseries


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> Hey, you know, the movie might be a good thing
> Might get Bryke to get their brains in gear for an afterseries



Oh, that is the dilemma, isn't it? 

If the movies are successful, does Bryke renounce the lowbrow medium of television?

Or, if the movie totally fails, does Nickelodeon tell Bryke that they'll be turned away at the entrance if they show their faces around Nick Studios ever again?


Best scenario: the movies are moderately successful. A happy medium in which Nick is happy and Mike and Bryan don't get too ambitious.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 25, 2009)

Why was ReikaiDemon banned?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesomeness overload crashed the admins servers. Spite.


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 25, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Why was ReikaiDemon banned?


She was posting porn in the NaruSaku FC, I was there


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> *She*


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 26, 2009)

Jove said:


>


Melon ZARU!!!!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 26, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> She was posting porn in the NaruSaku FC, I was there


Where you there for the porn or for the NaruSaku?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> Melon ZARU!!!!



A Jove original. There's a reason why I'm the Avatar. 


Hey Drag, did you hear the Jesse McCartney interview? I'm interested in your thoughts on this grave, disturbing, and ultimately deflating matter.


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 26, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Where you there for the porn or for the NaruSaku?


I was there for the sexy Reikai


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> I was there for the sexy Reikai



You could at least be a _little_ discrete. 

Anyway, since it's been a while... fanart:


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> You could at least be a _little_ discrete.
> 
> Anyway, since it's been a while... fanart:


Oh noes zombies!!!! 
And TOPH ZOMBIES are WORSE!!!
AAAAHHH!!! THE DEATH OF THE WORLD IS ASSURED!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> Oh noes zombies!!!!
> And TOPH ZOMBIES are WORSE!!!
> AAAAHHH!!! THE DEATH OF THE WORLD IS ASSURED!!!



She looks more like automata to me. Robot Toph v. Zombie Toph... whatever the case, only ARISTOCRATIC BUREAUCRACY can save us. LIKE IT *ALWAYS *DOES!!!

Another:



Somewhere between  and , with a dash of


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> She looks more like automata to me. Robot Toph v. Zombie Toph... whatever the case, only ARISTOCRATIC BUREAUCRACY can save us. LIKE IT *ALWAYS *DOES!!!
> 
> Another:
> 
> ...


You hear that? That's the pre coma swoons of a billion yaoi-girls in the distance


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 26, 2009)

Man, and just when I thought Avatar had done the impossible by having its raving tards obsessed with a heterosexual pairing


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Man, and just when I thought Avatar had done the impossible by having its raving tards obsessed with a heterosexual pairing



Well, things are at least consistent. They've shipped Zuko with Zhao, then shipped Zuko HARD () with Jet (ie, "jet-packed" ), and Sokka was a late entrant. It proves the larger point that people just wanna see Zuko involved in _some_ kind of sexual congress.


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, things are at least consistent. They've shipped Zuko with Zhao, then shipped Zuko HARD () with Jet (ie, "jet-packed" ), and Sokka was a late entrant. It proves the larger point that people just wanna see Zuko involved in _some_ kind of sexual congress.


ZukoXLion Turtle


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> ZukoXLion Turtle



Zuko's always the bottom, too. That's not gonna change with that particular pairing, either. I wonder what _that_ says about the fandom...

Either way, good luck, Jesse! NEVER visit DA again, brah!


----------



## ZaThePain (Jan 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> Zuko's always the bottom, too. That's not gonna change with that particular pairing, either. I wonder what _that_ says about the fandom...
> 
> Either way, good luck, Jesse! NEVER visit DA again, brah!


Lion Turtle X Jessie


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 26, 2009)

Hehe, I kinda liked Zukaang...

What was that dragon play Zuko talked about? "The Love of the Dragons"? Or something like that.

FBM had dragons, and lots of love... 

Man, where is that screenshot with Aang wrapping his arms around Zuko's waist when he's trying to grab Zuko's




































































































fire.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, EBG...





But before that torridness...



Who's next, Aang? Ozai?? Or maybe Aang's going to do whatever it takes to find Ursa first.


----------



## Koi (Jan 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> She looks more like automata to me. Robot Toph v. Zombie Toph... whatever the case, only ARISTOCRATIC BUREAUCRACY can save us. LIKE IT *ALWAYS *DOES!!!
> 
> Another:
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Guess what I ship now.


Also--


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2009)

Read the comments at a rantsite and see if you get a Bingo.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 26, 2009)

ZaThePain said:


> She was posting porn in the NaruSaku FC, I was there



Will the mods allow him to come back, or is ReikaiDemon perm banned?


----------



## masterriku (Jan 26, 2009)

I always thought posting any porn anywhere but the bathhouse was permaban.

also can't help but get the feeling that zathepain was a dupe


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 26, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I always thought posting any porn anywhere but the bathhouse was permaban.
> 
> also can't help but get the feeling that zathepain was a dupe



Unless it's in the Blender. In that case, everyone just complains until the mods can't take it anymore and capitulate. 

Some J-Mac fun, from the unusually sparse CAPSLOCK:


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2009)

I think M. Night is going to sign this guy to do the Soundtrack.

_
_

I can see why he went with him and not Track Team.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 27, 2009)

OH MY GAWD SOMEONE MADE A PAI SHO TABLE!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I think M. Night is going to sign this guy to do the Soundtrack.
> 
> Act 1 part 2
> 
> I can see why he went with him and not Track Team.





			
				ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Wow, fancy that,
> 
> Then we'll finally have an asian in the cast....Just not onscreen playing a vital role





EDIT: Jove, that wins so hard it's amazing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 27, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> EDIT: Jove, that wins so hard it's amazing.



The girl made it by taking a cheese wheel and burning the wood, then a long process of staining and coloring. She says:



> I have one more cheese wheel to spare and I was pondering making one for someone else as a commission.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> OH MY GAWD SOMEONE MADE A PAI SHO TABLE!!


 DO WANT!!!




But only if it comes with playing pieces.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 27, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> DO WANT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				ReikaiDemon said:
			
		

> Yes, except the lotus tile, you'll never find that



I appear to be the messenger boy.

Again.


----------



## Koi (Jan 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> OH MY GAWD SOMEONE MADE A PAI SHO TABLE!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Holy crap, I CANNOT put into words how much I want this. 

I have no idea what I'd do with it, though, hah.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2009)

Koi said:


> Holy crap, I CANNOT put into words how much I want this.
> 
> I have no idea what I'd do with it, though, hah.



Me, either... every time I think about how much I'd be willing to pay this girl to make me one, I look over at my big pile of Avatar merch and realize it's best to just admire it.


----------



## Koi (Jan 28, 2009)

..I wish I had a pile of Avatar merch. ):  I only make minimum wage, though.  So.. yeah.

Also: ZUKO SERIOUSLY nobody cares.  Go have a silver sandwhich.

Awwh yeah.
shrink item
(Seriously, Jun is irrationally hot, especially by Avatar standards.)


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2009)

Agreed on June. I really wanted her and her beastie to play a larger role in the series. XD


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

Rekky was gonna punch me if I didn't post this 



Yes, I work on condition of beating.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like to think that's art depicting Toph and Gaara fighting as allies, and Gaara is looking over at her with reverence over her spiky pillar abilities. That's what I see there.


----------



## Noah (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh shits! I am at a crossroad now! Does my love for Avatar overwhelm my love for Gaara?! Shitshitshitshitshit

....that needs to be a series.
Gaara vs Toph!
Shikamaru vs Sokka!
Zuko vs someone who isn't Sasuke!
Azula vs Hidan! (c'mon, tell me that's not a good matchup)
Jiraiya vs Roku!
Erm...Katara vs Suigetsu and/or Haku!

....Aang vs Naruto! But only if it's Headband Aang! Otherwise, that match up is stupid!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2009)

> *Toph vs Jiroubou/Bad Gaara
> Sokka vs Tenten!
> Bad Zuko/Good Zuko vs Kimimaro/Sasuke!
> Azula vs Tayuya! (c'mon, tell me that's not a good matchup)
> ...


/fixededed

P.S. Toph and Gaara vs. Kisame would be awesome.

And Avatar State Aang vs. Fully Kyuubied Naruto/"The One" Aang vs. Master Sage Naruto would be the ultimate retarded fanboy wankoff.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't think we should promote retarded fanboy wankoffs.


----------



## Noah (Jan 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't think we should promote retarded fanboy wankoffs.



It's okay when it's for fanart.

Unless it's cross-series shipping. Then it's just fanfiction in picture form.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

It's Itachi X Azula all over again


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2009)

Noah said:


> Oh shits! I am at a crossroad now! Does my love for Avatar overwhelm my love for Gaara?! Shitshitshitshitshit
> 
> ....that needs to be a series.
> Gaara vs Toph!
> ...



Such concepts are banned in certains sections of these forums...


Though I would suggest that the most popular crossover in the fandom is _Avatar_ and _Bleach_, such as:


Mentor Occupational Hazard


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> Such concepts are banned in certains sections of these forums...
> 
> 
> Though I would suggest that the most popular crossover in the fandom is _Avatar_ and _Bleach_, such as:
> ...



Flawless win.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I can't just post flawless win...

How many layers of shipping is this? A Task Group? A Fleet?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh god. Superships collide  It's like the iceburg was a ghost ship that merged with the titanic to create a deathfleet of fangirls


----------



## Koi (Jan 29, 2009)

I am mainly unaffected by that one, having stopped reading Bleach around like, chaper 80, lol.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

For me it represents the nightmare of two fanships which should not be allowed oxygen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 29, 2009)

Koi said:


> I am mainly unaffected by that one, having stopped reading Bleach around like, chaper 80, lol.



Oh? Well then try this one on for size:


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2009)

/


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 29, 2009)

Noah said:


> Oh shits! I am at a crossroad now! Does my love for Avatar overwhelm my love for Gaara?! Shitshitshitshitshit
> 
> ....that needs to be a series.
> Gaara vs Toph!
> ...



Messengerboy powers, gogogo



			
				Reikai Demon said:
			
		

> Funny, Aang's headband is clothing of the Firenation. Naruto lives in Konoha, which is in the Country of Fire. Naruto has the will of fire too...And Konoha is famous for fire jutsus. Just like the firenation  So in theory, Naruto is firenation


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder how deep Aang's VA is now
Are we ever going to get those shorts?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 29, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I wonder how deep Aang's VA is now
> Are we ever going to get those shorts?



Probably not, since Mike & Bryan both claimed to be totally unaware of them. And they're quite busy at the moment failing at protecting their franchise. 

Note my sig and the date, T?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate the lack of optimism in their own creation

I've been busy but I got on at the right date!


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 29, 2009)

Any word if there ever going to release an OST for Avatar, a show with such good music needs an OST.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 29, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Any word if there ever going to release an OST for Avatar, a show with such good music needs an OST.



The desire for an OST must be pretty well known amongst Nick Executives... and yet, there's still no word on whether this is even being considered. The Track Team just posted a few days ago on their Myspace page, but it was about the completion of a soundtrack for a film.

I can't wait for the OST, if anything, for the total bedlam that will occur when the tracklisting is released. Because, for all the clamor for this over the last few years, just about everyone in the fandom will have one favored piece that didn't make it, and there will be OUTRAGE!


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 2, 2009)

So me and my friend were arguing about the Avatar Movie cast. I think its crap, and he was defending it telling me to come up with a better one, so he gave me a day and I showed him my cast. He liked it, tell me if you guys do (or atleast if you like it better than the current one).


Zuko- Shin Koyamada ( The Last Samurai, Wendy Wu)


Aang-Brandon Soo Hoo (Tropic Thunder)


Katara- Q'Orianka Kilcher(The New World)


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 2, 2009)

Iroh- Sammo Hung( alot of dam movies but you probably seen him in Kung Fu Hussle)


Azula-Zhang Jingchu  (Rush Hour 3)


Fire Lord Ozai- Hiroyuki Sanada ( The Last Samurai, Rush Hour 3)


Appa

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just Kidding



 Couldnt think of Toph or Sokka


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2009)

I like it... 







except that they all Azn. 


Obviously, that's a brilliant and agreeable set you've compiled. One thing I dislike about your first post, though... your friend bothers me. That's one of my least favorite fallacies, that you can't judge something unless you can do it yourself. What else is criticism? And even if you weren't able to cast a movie, isn't it blatantly obvious what a travesty this casting is?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, sing song pretty boy Jesse McCarthy is Zuko no more.



The guy from Slumdog Millionaire (Dev Patel, who can actually act) is the new Zuko. 



WOO-HOO!

Oh, and here's Suki

*Spoiler*: __ 








...Sokka's a lucky guy.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2009)

Positive developments re: mah Avatarz? 

/confused, but very happy


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Well, sing song pretty boy Jesse McCarthy is Zuko no more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HURRAY! The internet wins again!

Dev is quite dark for Zuko... but who cares! We woooooooooooonnnn!!!!!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 2, 2009)

Shit. Just realized that good news took my brain all unawares. Dev Patel looks like he'd be a perfect Sokka, so I mistakenly thought that he was, even though I read that he'd be Zuko. 

Why cast him as Zuko? Drop Rathbone, get another actor with chops and less melanin than Patel, and cast _him_ as Zuko. And let Patel play the role he seems to be made for. Sokka.

At least Andres is attractive. I could accept her as Katara or Suki, no doubt. Suki works better, assuming that Patel will wind up as Sokka (please, gods), since to be a believable relative, Katara's going to need a tan.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 2, 2009)

thank holy christ! There's no way in the world I'd have ever have accepted Jesse McCartney as my precious Zuzu, especially not after that god awfully ignorant interview he gave  now run back to your Chipmunks 2 movie Jesse because we don't want you. The masses have spoken


----------



## Noah (Feb 2, 2009)

.....huh. I'm actually so relieved by this news that I feel nothing. Literally. It's like I don't even care. 

I really hope that the replacement is a direct result of that interview and not the internet crying about "No minoritehs in mah avamatar?!" I don't like when crybaby babies get their way, even if it benefits everyone. I'd rather it'd be a artistic decision.

Still. Wee! No more whatshisface and Suki looks all sorts of pedo-hawt corruptible


----------



## taku (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like Patel is a blackbelt in taekwondo too. Probably won't need much training.


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2009)

Awh crap, now I have to see Slumdog Millionaire to see if he'll be up to snuff.  (I'm so behind the loop, I know, lol.)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2009)

Noah said:


> I really hope that the replacement is a direct result of that interview and not the internet crying about "No minoritehs in mah avamatar?!" I don't like when crybaby babies get their way, even if it benefits everyone. I'd rather it'd be a artistic decision.



That's an important point; some people refuse to believe this, because the timing is so peculiar. McCartney gave an interview a mere ten days ago, in which he stated that he was already training heavily, including sword training. He wouldn't be doing sword training unless things were serious.

So is Jesse a prevaricator? 

It does shed light on the fact that he was unable to recall the last names of his co-stars, that he was unable to recall even one other characters name (whiffing miserably on Sokka), that he was unable to get one morsel of information correct about the television show save for the fact that it was a show that aired on television...

But would such a disastrous interview really affect such an important role? Were Tucson-area cubical slaves listening to top-40 morning-commute DJ scum _that_ outraged? Things don't add up here.


----------



## Noah (Feb 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's an important point; some people refuse to believe this, because the timing is so peculiar. McCartney gave an interview a mere ten days ago, in which he stated that he was already training heavily, including sword training. He wouldn't be doing sword training unless things were serious.
> 
> So is Jesse a prevaricator?
> 
> ...



I'm guessing it's a combination of the two complaints. The studio and Night were already under a lot of shit from the fans about having Jesse/white kids in a story where white people don't really exist. Then this Rtard gives that fantastic interview in which he can, not only, NOT explain his character or the movie, but he can't remember any of his co-stars names either. At this point, they probably realized he needed to be taken out or backlash would just worsen.

Shit. Maybe the outburst of "NO WHITEY!" was so great that the studio didn't realize how big the franchise is. Maybe it's bigger than any of us realized and they're shifting the focus from "cash cow adaptation" to "next transformers" and making a serious attempt at it.

Maybe. Just maybe. If we're really lucky. Jesse was pushed on Night by the studio and he heard about the interview, then listened to it and thought "Fuck. That kid has to go no matter what. I can't have him messing up something this awesome."

Maybe.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2009)

Noah said:


> I'm guessing it's a combination of the two complaints. The studio and Night were already under a lot of shit from the fans about having Jesse/white kids in a story where white people don't really exist. Then this Rtard gives that fantastic interview in which he can, not only, NOT explain his character or the movie, but he can't remember any of his co-stars names either. At this point, they probably realized he needed to be taken out or backlash would just worsen.
> 
> Shit. Maybe the outburst of "NO WHITEY!" was so great that the studio didn't realize how big the franchise is. Maybe it's bigger than any of us realized and they're shifting the focus from "cash cow adaptation" to "next transformers" and making a serious attempt at it.
> 
> ...



I don't know... I'm reticent to believe that we have any possibility to influence anything.

Not us. We're the fans of the television show.

Maybe if there's controversial issues with the second movie, and fans of the first movie contend with outrage, but us... we're tainted. Scourge. A plague upon their box office. They want us to go away. After we paid, of course. best case scenario for them: people like us are taciturn consumers, and that we contribute to the success of the movie. A success that leads Bryke to forego television forever.


My guess is that:

A.) Jesse read the criticism on the internet and decided that he could make more money, with exponentially higher adulation, on tour.
2.) Dev became available, unexpectedly, and executives wanted to do anything to get his name on this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah, I can add this, as well:



> A source tells EW.com that McCartney (pictured, left) was already involved in rehearsals and training *and was only replaced after he didn't "mesh" with the rest of his cast mates*. The source adds that McCartney still received his full fee for only a few weeks of pre-production work.




Wellllllllllllllll, I guess Jackson... uh... um, er... Twlight, and Nicola GORGEOUS saw right through him. OH YEAH!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's an important point; some people refuse to believe this, because the timing is so peculiar. McCartney gave an interview a mere ten days ago, in which he stated that he was already training heavily, including sword training. He wouldn't be doing sword training unless things were serious.
> 
> So is Jesse a prevaricator?
> 
> ...





Jove said:


> Ah, I can add this, as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe McRiparippants is so inept, he actually confused that one other Avatar movie with M.Nught's


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Or maybe McRiparippants is so inept, he actually confused that one other Avatar movie with M.Nught's



WELCOME BACK, SMUT PEDDLER!!! 


As for Dev, I've watched a few interviews with him. He seems very buoyant and humorous, but not akin to the drollness of Sokka. 

Real question: I wonder if Zuko will have a British accent now.


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> Ah, I can add this, as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I love how politely they're wording 'was removed from the cast after the studio caved under pressure from fans.' 


Also ahaha Granpakku
http://booter-freak.deviantart.com/art/Gagstrip-76-110288142


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> Ah, I can add this, as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, and we all know "mesh" is just code for all his castmates thought he was a dick  poor Jesse unable to cope with people not falling all over themselves for him even for a second . But let's face it, real justice would've been them giving Jesse the boot with no pay, he'd be forced to take the avatar walk of shame like so whole heartedly desvers


----------



## Kaenboshi (Feb 2, 2009)

FailCartney got the boot, and we now have someone who can act. So there is justice in this world.


----------



## The Duchess (Feb 2, 2009)

So the Avatar movie's going Jesseless? That's fine by me, at least this new actor looks more like the part of Zuko. I couldn't really imagine McCartney as Zuko. Something about his voice seems off to me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's a test pic someone made that's surprisingly inspiring:


----------



## Noah (Feb 2, 2009)

And suddenly I'm all sorts of squirting in my shorts for this movie now.

Man. I've just been in a high mood today. Everything's getting me all excited. It must be that the first thing I read after my morning shit was that Jesse wasn't on this.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 2, 2009)

Well this new Zuko is alot better than McCartney, but I still am pissed off they wont get an Asian Actor. This new guy screams Sokka not Zuko. I say fire the Sokka kid, give this new Zuko Sokka, and hire an Asian guy for Zuko.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Feb 2, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Well this new Zuko is alot better than McCartney, but I still am pissed off *they wont get an Asian Actor.* This new guy screams Sokka not Zuko. I say fire the Sokka kid, give this new Zuko Sokka, and hire an Asian guy for Zuko.


While I think I know what you're saying, I'm still gonna go


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> Here's a test pic someone made that's surprisingly inspiring:


*sigh* Alright, I'll buy it.




..For now. 


Superrazien said:


> Well this new Zuko is alot better than McCartney, but I still am pissed off they wont get an Asian Actor. This new guy screams Sokka not Zuko. I say fire the Sokka kid, give this new Zuko Sokka, and hire an Asian guy for Zuko.


I was gonna give the whole 'India is part of Asia hur hur hur!' thing but I Wiki'd this kid and he was born in England and his Hindu parents were born in Africa, haha. 

He definitely has the Taekwondo thing going for him, though.  I'll give him that.

I still want an Iroooooooooooooooooooooh.  And too bad Noriyuki Morita died a few years ago.  He would have been an awesome Jeong Jeong. :\


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 2, 2009)

^ Iroh has to be Sammo Hung


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> WELCOME BACK, SMUT PEDDLER!!!
> 
> 
> As for Dev, I've watched a few interviews with him. He seems very buoyant and humorous, but not akin to the drollness of Sokka.
> ...


*shoots with tranq gun*
I got raped daily in ban jail 

Perhaps us thinking the movie sucks, and it doesn't is the m.night twist


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 3, 2009)

My god, I'm, I'm...I'm actually feeling optimistic about the movie


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2009)

Shyamalan is still directing, so I refuse to get overly optimistic. Most of his movies have good actors and still suck. This one just got _a _good actor. 

I will not get my hopes up!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 3, 2009)

This article went up right as the Dev news broke: 



> "I heard about the series from my little brother who's an avid 'Avatar' fan," he explained. "I heard about the project, and that Night was directing it. He flew me out to Philly to read with him. I worked with him a lot on the character. He called me on my phone and was like, 'I want you to play this character.' And we took it from there."



Keep in mind, MTV is involved in the making of this movie, and EVEN THEY MADE THE "IMPORTED FROM ASIA" MISTAKE.   

Also:



> McCartney is also looking forward to working with Rathbone — who will also be filming "New Moon" this year — on the movie. "He was there for the reading and he and I have been in training together. We're flying in a few weeks to start production and then to Greenland to start filming. He's a super nice guy. We've been getting along great."


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> This article went up right as the Dev news broke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome that Dev knows his source material
 at MTV for that imported from asia crap, for the love god people it's asian influenced AMERICAN cartoon, the animated mouth flaps should be tip off enough.
And what's this talk of McCartney I thought he was completely out of the picture now?


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm enjoying 2 comments in particular that were left for the Dev Patel story on the MTV movie blog




> *BittenApplE* -
> 
> AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! There making a live action movie on The Last Avatar??? lol



Yeah stupid, it's in the works. Not really sure sure what's hilarious about it. Now go enjoy your young adult horror-drama novels and shut your face.



> *kblue7!* -
> 
> WHAT ARE U THINKING PEOPLE!!! PLEASE DONT MISUNDERSTAND BUT THIS GUY CAN B ANYTHING ELSE BUT NO HANDSOME!!! ZUKO IS HANDSOME HAS BEAUTIFUL EYES, IS TALL AND GORGEOUS ALL THE GIRLS FALL 4 HIM!!! HE CANT PLAY ZUKO!!!!!!!!!!!!! BUT OTHERHAND LOVE JACKSON AS SOKKA I LOVE HIM!!!



Fangirls are treading softly but at least this one is being honest about why she thinks Dev won't work for the role. Sorry but your dream casting choice of a J-pop or K-pop male singer just isn't going to happen. Let's move on. At least with Dev being Zuko we'll figure out if Zutara is solely based on looks or if it really is the potential romance that Mike and Bryan totally mucked up on.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 4, 2009)

Jove said:


> This article went up right as the Dev news broke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we/Bryke should take that as a complement that an american cartoon series is as good as anime 
Though, in a sense, it is imported from Asia  More specifically, Korea, in fact, it would be 99% true to say all the cartoons here are imported from Asia 


Superstarseven said:


> I'm enjoying 2 comments in particular that were left for the Dev Patel story on the MTV movie blog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Zuko can make a disgustingly disfiguring scar irrelevant to his looks 
Though, to me, I'd say Zuko is a better Sasuke that doesn't fail 
His character is more important, I think, but it helps if the actor looks fairly like him. I don't think it would be hard, most people remember his scar, and his hair, so if the actor just looks a bit like him, a convincing illusion can be pulled off.

Still, I'm far more interested in their acting.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 4, 2009)

You know what really ticks me off about them casting all white kids. If they wanted all white kids why in the hell did they not just hire the orginal cast. I know the girl who plays Katara is an actress and a pretty good one, if you ever seen the FX show Thief she was the daughter.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 4, 2009)

^ she was Anne in Arrested Development too. I'm not sure if their voice actors would work as convincing stand ins for their live action counter parts. The kid who voiced Aang was considerably younger than Katara and Sokka's voice actors and Dante is like 30 right? It just wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> ^ she was Anne in Arrested Development too. I'm not sure if their voice actors would work as convincing stand ins for their live action counter parts. The kid who voiced Aang was considerably younger than Katara and Sokka's voice actors and Dante is like 30 right? It just wouldn't have worked.



Also, let's be honest here: Dante could barely play Zuko as a voice actor. How do people believe that he could pull off live-action?


----------



## Noah (Feb 4, 2009)

Jove said:


> Also, let's be honest here: Dante could barely play Zuko as a voice actor. How do people believe that he could pull off live-action?



Anyone who has seen Hook should know the answer to that question.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 4, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> My god, I'm, I'm...I'm actually feeling optimistic about the movie



Give it a few days, that feelin' will pass...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> Give it a few days, that feelin' will pass...



Unfortunately, TV has this weird quirk where he feels optimistic about things. He also has an abnormally high sincerity quotient. He's pretty much a lost cause, forget about him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

It's true. I mean, I enjoy Bleach.

What kind of freak am I?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 5, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's true. I mean, I enjoy Bleach.
> 
> What kind of freak am I?


Dammit Tarsus, where are those pics I've asked you to post while I was in bannedland?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

Waiting to be posted by you


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 5, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Waiting to be posted by you


You know what scares me? You're my most loyal, efficient minion.








TEH ENDZ

DAMN YOU METATARSALS, FOR MAKING ME SCROUNGE UP THOSE LINKS FOR ALMOST AN HOUR.
Today's winfest was brought to you by cosplay

And the letter, TOPH

What was that? TOPH AIN'T A LETTER?!? WELL FUCK YOU!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

See? Doesn't it feel so much better to have posted it yourself?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 5, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> See? Doesn't it feel so much better to have posted it yourself?


No, JESSE YOU 
That's right, JESSE is the new fuck, but only the bad context of the word fuck.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2009)

Heeeeyyyyy... It _does_ feel better posting things on your own:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 5, 2009)

That's what I said, but does Rekky listen to me? Nooooooooo.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 6, 2009)

Jove said:


> Heeeeyyyyy... It _does_ feel better posting things on your own:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 6, 2009)

For anyone who couldn't possibly figure it out, Jesse-head over here switched our names


----------



## Koi (Feb 6, 2009)

I.. uhm.  What?  *lost*

Edit: also crap this kind of works


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2009)

I finally got a look at the famed picture that had been floating around. Apparently, some Spanish blog claims this is a picture of Noah Ringer:



? ? ?

Also, in researching this, I came across this gem on ASN. This thread is the height of Avatar intelligensia; this would, I believe, be our polar opposite:



> Dev may not be East Asian, but at least he's Asian


----------



## jkingler (Feb 6, 2009)

^Gotta cast 'em all.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> ^Gotta cast 'em all.


I can't stand that narrow eying ;_;
Bad memories of racist childhood resurfacing....
FIRE THEM ALL


----------



## Koi (Feb 8, 2009)

Hah, I like how the Asian dude's the only one with his eyes wide open.  That's terrible.  Why am I laughing?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I can't stand that narrow eying ;_;
> Bad memories of racist childhood resurfacing....
> FIRE THEM ALL





I thought you were the Asian dude there. 

But really now, guys, if that's Noah Ringer in the blue gi... what you think?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that Kataang is disgusting, if that's the guy. Makes the case for Shammy shipping Zutara.

Also: 


> Hah, I like how the Asian dude's the only one with his eyes wide open. That's terrible. Why am I laughing?


He's making fun of us lound eyes. 

...I find it amusing, too.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't ._.
Painful, painful scars


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I think that Kataang is disgusting, if that's the guy. Makes the case for Shammy shipping Zutara.



agreed, I mean in the series it was just amusing because Aang was such a desperate dork about it, but now it's just sick and wrong. So now I'm placing bets that M.Night will actually make something out of Zutara otherwise make Katara a total pedo


----------



## Noah (Feb 8, 2009)

RE: Miley Cyrus.

Boo goddamn hoo. If someone is offended by that, then they deserve to be offended. The only really offensive thing in there is Miley Cyrus. Not even that she's doing it. Just that she's Miley Cyrus.

---

RE: Noah Ringer

Is he playing Avatar Aang, or young Aang? If he's Avatar Aang, I can't see it if that's a recent photo. Too young looking. And way, way too much hair. I can't imagine the kid bald.

---

RE: Zutara photoshop

The guy looks fine, but boo on the idea.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Noah said:


> RE: Miley Cyrus.
> 
> Boo goddamn hoo. If someone is offended by that, then they deserve to be offended. The only really offensive thing in there is Miley Cyrus. Not even that she's doing it. Just that she's Miley Cyrus.
> 
> ...


That's easy for you to say, you didn't have the luxury of not getting the shit kicked out of you while the same assholes headbutt your fucking face while making that offensive gesture.
It's the fucking trauma behind it, and I went through it.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree that Miley Cyrus is, in and of herself, totally offensive. But let's not turn this into a Miley Cyrus thread, please. 

@RD: Sorry if my post inadvertently brought back some shell-shock. Also, sorry if you actually live in Missouri. Nobody should have to go through that.


> RE: Noah Ringer
> 
> Is he playing Avatar Aang, or young Aang? If he's Avatar Aang, I can't see it if that's a recent photo. Too young looking. And way, way too much hair. I can't imagine the kid bald.


He'd work for young Aang. Re: being bald and whatnot: He'd work as well as any other little white kid, I'm sure. Probably better than most, actually, since he has extensive ninja fighting experience on his CV.

P.S. Being bald isn't the most common of things for non-cancerous youths, but having a blue arrow on your skull is even less so. I'm not going to say he can't do it until I see that he has a horrible scars across his scalp that can't be arrow'd out of sight. XD


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> I thought you were the Asian dude there.
> 
> But really now, guys, if that's Noah Ringer in the blue gi... what you think?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I agree that Miley Cyrus is, in and of herself, totally offensive. But let's not turn this into a Miley Cyrus thread, please.
> 
> @RD: Sorry if my post inadvertently brought back some shell-shock. Also, sorry if you actually live in Missouri. Nobody should have to go through that.
> 
> ...


It's not your fault ._. And Bridgeton is a lot better than my past residence in racistville, MO
Needs that facepalm cap of Zuko facepalming someone else.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 8, 2009)

Epic facepalmage.

Oh the memories.

Also:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't forget, we also have a proper Sokka facepalm: 


But that's how I feel as well; there are quotes from a person that knows Ringer, assuring that he'll be a great Aang. This person also believes that he looks exactly like Aang.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> Don't forget,* we also have a proper Sokka facepalm:*
> 
> 
> But that's how I feel as well; there are quotes from a person that knows Ringer, assuring that he'll be a great Aang. This person also believes that he looks exactly like Aang.



Yes that ones all well and good but it wasn't enough to express the sheer loathing I have if that kid is to be Aang. But then again I knew he was gonna look something like that (generic white kid, kind of looks like the kid from Home Alone 3) I mean once you hear that a Karate kid from Texas named Noah is the star, anticipation quickly turns to disappointment. Oh well, though even though they messed the cast up I am still confidant the movie wont suck as bad as the Dragonball movie.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Yes that ones all well and good but it wasn't enough to express the sheer loathing I have if that kid is to be Aang. But then again I knew he was gonna look something like that (generic white kid, kind of looks like the kid from Home Alone 3) I mean once you hear that a Karate kid from Texas named Noah is the star, anticipation quickly turns to disappointment. Oh well, though even though they messed the cast up I am still confidant the movie wont suck as bad as the Dragonball movie.



He apparently trains Kung Fu as well, so at least he'll be able to do the moves. 

Course, prodigy as he is, it still won't look believable. Look at the plump little fucker, he wouldn't even fit in as an extra. Hopefully he'll at least _look_ like he's ready for Katara in four years.

If the movies make it that far.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Stuff like this will never work in live action 
Maybe they should do a cg movie


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

Maybe without the blond hair, he will. Aang never looked overtly Asiatic, to be honest. Admittedly, the name has a Chinese/Korean ring to it, but that aside, I could see Aang as a white kid. Not many other characters I can say that about, though.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Maybe without the blond hair, he will. Aang never looked overtly Asiatic, to be honest. Admittedly, the name has a Chinese/Korean ring to it, but that aside, I could see Aang as a white kid. Not many other characters I can say that about, though.



You do know that there's a blond gene in Mongolia and Central Asia right?

It's like 1 in 10,000.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, there are all sorts of improbable but possible things that can happen with genetics. White parents can have black kids, black people can be albinos, etc. 

Anyways, what's your point? Are you saying that they should cast the white kid and say he's Mongorian?

Or that they should find a blond Kazakh and cast him so that everyone's (un)happy?


			
				Casting director said:
			
		

> Hey, he's blond and Asian. LEAVE US ALONE!



P.S. Are you following me around? Or are you actually an Avatar fan?


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 8, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Maybe without the blond hair, he will. Aang never looked overtly Asiatic, to be honest. Admittedly, the name has a Chinese/Korean ring to it, but that aside, I could see Aang as a white kid. Not many other characters I can say that about, though.



It's all in the eyes. Aang looks about as caucasian as any standard Anime or Manga character. But his name and background suggest that he's more asian then anything else.

Check out this pre-production image of Aang 

Amazing what a little redesign of the eyes can do.
How about Baby Aang?


Yeah his character _could _ work as a white kid but Aang's essentially asian.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> He apparently trains Kung Fu as well, so at least he'll be able to do the moves.
> 
> Course, prodigy as he is, it still won't look believable. Look at the plump little fucker, he wouldn't even fit in as an extra. Hopefully he'll at least _look_ like he's ready for Katara in four years.
> 
> If the movies make it that far.



Think about it Jove, in 4 years that kid might look 10, 12 tops, but for Katara by then she'll probably look 20. It's pedophilia any way you look at it. I'm thinking they're going to have to write Kataang out.


Superstarseven said:


> It's all in the eyes. Aang looks about as caucasian as any standard Anime or Manga character. But his name and background suggest that he's more asian then anything else.
> 
> Check out this pre-production image of Aang
> 
> ...



Yea, but remember that the air tribe is nomadic. In that sense it doesn't really matter what ethnicity Aang is. He could get away with being just about anything.

and btw, which episode did that baby Aang pic come from?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Think about it Jove, in 4 years that kid might look 10, 12 tops, but for Katara by then she'll probably look 20. It's pedophilia any way you look at it. I'm thinking they're going to have to write Kataang out.



Really, you think so?



I mean, he looks about 11 or 12 to me in this pic here. The problem I have is _how_ he looks. He doesn't look like Aang, which was one thing we were told. It doesn't look like I could take him seriously performing Aang's Baguazhang, but this could be a great lesson in animation versus live action. 

But maybe he looks different without a big blue gi, goofy expression, and bowl haircut. 



kakoishii said:


> and btw, which episode did that baby Aang pic come from?



306, The Avatar and the Fire Lord.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 9, 2009)

That screenshot is from The Avatar and The Firelord.
Also judging by how the elder Airbenders looked...I think it's still safe to say Aang would be Asian. Not really much in the Avatar world in terms of race. Asian and possibly...Indian due to Guru Pathik?


If Kataang is out...then Zutara has it's biggest chance ever.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 9, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> That screenshot is from The Avatar and The Firelord.
> Also judging by how the elder Airbenders looked...I think it's still safe to say Aang would be Asian. Not really much in the Avatar world in terms of race. Asian and possibly...Indian due to Guru Pathik?
> 
> 
> If Kataang is out...then Zutara has it's biggest chance ever.


Inuit to Indian, to distinct regional cultures in asia, I think there's the other part of the world they never bothered going to, that has medieval stuff


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 9, 2009)

When watching later episodes of the show, one does forget how short Aang was at the beginning.


It was done subtly but you can definitely see Aang's growth throughout the show. Especially if you look at the shot after he defeats Ozai.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 9, 2009)

Win


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> Really, you think so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic episode confirmation

you're probably a better judge for his age than I am. I grew up in a family where each of us were unusually tall for our ages so I've never been too good at gauging from height. That aside he certainly doesn't look like Aang, and the person who claimed he did must have been looking out of rose colored glasses


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Win



FUCKING

FAIL

Gorillaz are garbage. They never should have happened, their music is trite and ephemeral, and Damon Albarn is a disgraceful, ambitious, woeful martinet for putting that goddamn side-project ahead of more important artistry. 

Whoever did that should be sent straight to the fucking gallows for associating _Avatar_ with such destructive and evil nonsense. While they hang, their necks snapped and limbs prostrate, I'll attack their lifeless bodies with Katanas covered in hepatitis. mad


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> FUCKING
> 
> FAIL
> 
> ...


Hey, my tastes in music doesn't have to match your tastes. Neither one of us has an absolute say in what's garbage or not, that's for the masses to decide.
Plus I rather enjoy the animation style and characters of the virtual band than the music most of the time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Hey, my tastes in music doesn't have to match your tastes. Neither one of us has an absolute say in what's garbage or not, that's for the masses to decide.



Blur >>>>> Gorillaz.

That is FACT.

Graham Coxon left Blur, in part, because of Gorillaz and the effect it had on Albarn. That is also fact.

Because of Gorillaz, we were left with _Think Tank_.

Gorillaz should never have existed.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 9, 2009)

> Yeah his character could  work as a white kid but Aang's essentially asian.


I agree. I was just pointing out that, given the prevalent white bread casting, Aang is one of the few characters I can accept as looking a bit Caucasoid.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Think about it Jove, in 4 years that kid might look 10, 12 tops, but for Katara by then she'll probably look 20. It's pedophilia any way you look at it. I'm thinking they're going to have to write Kataang out.



Pedophilla? Aang is a 112 Kataras like 13 lol.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2009)

Side note:

Haven't seen it mentioned here yet, but _Avatar_ won the two Annie Awards it was nominated for.

_Avatar_ won for Best Animated Television Production for Children, and Dos Santos won Directing in an Animated Television Production for his work on 319, Sozin's Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno.

Keep in mind, those are the _only_ two awards the show was nominated for. No nominations for The Track Team, writing, character design, character animation, storyboarding, or voice acting.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes apparently if you didn't work on Kung Fu Panda...you were ass out of luck.
That's Okay though I didn't even know this award existed before I became a fan of Avatar. I possibly did, just never cared enough to follow it.
Time now to petition for that Avatar retrospective. It'll be a one hour special where the creators, voice cast and animation experts are interviewed about the show's legacy.
Well it's something _I _want anyway.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Pedophilla? Aang is a 112 Kataras like 13 lol.



Aang was perserved in a block of ice for 100 years, setting aside the impossibility of that in real life, if that could happen it would mean that his bodily processes would have effectively slowed to crawl (i.e. just enough to keep his heart beating and brain from dying). In effect his growth would have been brought to a hault thus the reason when he came out of the iceberg he didn't look like a 112 year old boy. In that sense mentally and physically Aang is still 12 years old despite the fact he is 112 years old thus using that argument I'm sure I could put Katara away for life in the federal court systems if she even thought about touching him


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Aang was perserved in a block of ice for 100 years, setting aside the impossibility of that in real life, if that could happen it would mean that his bodily processes would have effectively slowed to crawl (i.e. just enough to keep his heart beating and brain from dying). In effect his growth would have been brought to a hault thus the reason when he came out of the iceberg he didn't look like a 112 year old boy. In that sense mentally and physically Aang is still 12 years old despite the fact he is 112 years old thus using that argument I'm sure I could put Katara away for life in the federal court systems if she even thought about touching him



BEING FROZEN DOESNT PUT YOU ABOVE THE LAW! Lol Im Jk anyways. I guess its the same situation as Inuyasha.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> BEING FROZEN DOESNT PUT YOU ABOVE THE LAW! Lol Im Jk anyways. I guess its the same situation as Inuyasha.



lol  yea it's the same kind of thing as inuyasha except in his case  instead of being frozen he was preserved via kikyo's mystical miko powers enshrouded in her sacred arrow


----------



## Koi (Feb 9, 2009)

..You make it sound so _dirty._


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 10, 2009)

^ lol, I see what I did thar


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 10, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> lol  yea it's the same kind of thing as inuyasha except in his case  instead of being frozen he was preserved via kikyo's mystical miko powers enshrouded in her sacred arrow


omg, Kikyo was futanari


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, all holy good god f--k! I just realized why were getting an Indian Zuko (and please god I hope I'm wrong). If Zuko is played by an Indian, that means the rest of his family has to be Indian too.

Well, guess who else is Indian
-M. Knight Shamaylan

Gee, Who was directing this movie again:
-M. Knight Shamaylan

Wait, who's that one director that likes to star in his own movies. Let me think, his names on the tip of my tongue, who was that... oh yeah!
-M. KNIGHT MOTHERF**KIN' SHAMAYLAN

You're going to cast yourself as Ozai, aren't you! AREN'T YOU!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 10, 2009)

If it means more Ozai, I wholeheartedly support it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 10, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> You're going to cast yourself as Ozai, aren't you! AREN'T YOU!!


Better Ozai than Iroh or Azula. At least Ozai is hidden behind flames much of the series.


----------



## Stalin (Feb 10, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> lol  yea it's the same kind of thing as inuyasha except in his case  instead of being frozen he was preserved via kikyo's mystical miko powers enshrouded in her sacred arrow



She's only 2 years older than him biologically. That's something that won't matter when they get older. Y'know, I have a weird weakness for age gap pairings. I guess it has something to do with my dad being 23 years old than my mom.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 10, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Aang was perserved in a block of ice for 100 years, setting aside the impossibility of that in real life, if that could happen it would mean that his bodily processes would have effectively slowed to crawl (i.e. just enough to keep his heart beating and brain from dying). In effect his growth would have been brought to a hault thus the reason when he came out of the iceberg he didn't look like a 112 year old boy. In that sense mentally and physically Aang is still 12 years old despite the fact he is 112 years old thus using that argument I'm sure I could put Katara away for life in the federal court systems if she even thought about touching him


Aang's spiritual powers protected him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 10, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Better Ozai than Iroh *or Azula*. At least Ozai is hidden behind flames much of the series.






Though there can be no debate that there's only one person that could capture the self-congratulatory arrogance of Azula, and that person is M. Night Shyamalan.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't see M.Night with the penis beard, though. :\


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 10, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Well, all holy good god f--k! I just realized why were getting an Indian Zuko (and please god I hope I'm wrong). If Zuko is played by an Indian, that means the rest of his family has to be Indian too.
> 
> Well, guess who else is Indian
> -M. Knight Shamaylan
> ...



I'd rather an Indian guy with a history of being a decent actor(and has taekwondo experience) than some primping singing white dude I doubt could act his way out of a paper bag.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I'd find a Shamaylan Ozai to be very, very entertaining .


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've changed my mind. I think knight should play every member of the royal family. Including Azula and Ursa.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 11, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I've changed my mind. I think knight should play every member of the royal family. Including Azula and Ursa.


 Not ma Iroh?! Who then would sex tea the Toph?!


----------



## Koi (Feb 11, 2009)

..Hawky?! 


Also, does anyone know if that monkey statue that shows up a few times is indeed the Silver Monkey?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 12, 2009)

OK. Watching Supernatural, s2e1, and wow, all I can think while looking at Sam in this episode is this: Zuko?! 

I wish I could find screencaps, but I can't. So enjoy this melodramatic edit instead.

Even if you don't watch Supernatural, I'm pretty sure you'll be able to guess which one Sam is, given the context. 

And if any of you do watch spn, lol @ the idea of Dean being Sam's mom.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 12, 2009)

jkingler said:


> OK. Watching Supernatural, s2e1, and wow, all I can think while looking at Sam in this episode is this: Zuko?!
> 
> I wish I could find screencaps, but I can't. So enjoy this melodramatic edit instead.
> 
> ...



For my reaction, please refer to Sugar Cookie Zuko, Sugar Cookie Sokka, and especially Sugar Cookie Appa:


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope we can a Agree for Season 3( Movie 3) Combustion Man Should be played by


*Spoiler*: __ 



Common 




And for Book 1 (movie 1) General Zhao needs to be

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jason Issacs ( Aka his Voice Actor)
Normally I want an all Asian cast for fire Nation but in this case I think it would be cool to have Issacs, as hes a really good actor and is Zhaos voice actor.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 12, 2009)

Is there a way to get Young Gene Hackman to be Zhao. I feel like this is the only logical choice. But Isaacs is a must. There's way to debate that.

 As for your choice for Combustion Man:


----------



## Koi (Feb 12, 2009)

Is that Common?  Awh, I like Common.  He was alright in Wanted.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> Is there a way to get Young Gene Hackman to be Zhao. I feel like this is the only logical choice. But Isaacs is a must. There's way to debate that.
> 
> * As for your choice for Combustion Man: *


*

*

Really? He looks just like him, and figured since CM doesnt talk it would be tough for Common to act bad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

Combustion Man probably won't even be in the third movie. As awesome as he is, he really has no overall effect on the story.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 12, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> [/B]
> 
> Really? He looks just like him, and figured since CM doesnt talk it would be tough for Common to act bad.



I've never liked Common. In any way, actually.




Taurus Versant said:


> Combustion Man probably won't even be in the third movie. As awesome as he is, he really has no overall effect on the story.




I would say that Combustion Man isn't even necessary as well, but he's the crucial device that brings Zuko and the Gaang together. Actually, the movie is the _perfect_ genre for his character. Whereas he _should_ have been the persistent menace that provided stability to the first half of Book 3, and the fact that he wasn't was a missed opportunity, in the movie it's perfectly acceptable for him to be an auxiliary villain.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 12, 2009)

So what, you think M.Knight should take some creative license to give Sparky some more screentime? Risky gamble.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 12, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> So what, you think M.Knight should take some creative license to give Sparky some more screentime? Risky gamble.



Not really. What I meant was that the amount of screentime he got on the show was insufficient, but that same amount would be just right for a film.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> Not really. What I meant was that the amount of screentime he got on the show was insufficient, but that same amount would be just right for a film.



I dunno CM was a blatant device in book 3, but that was only relevant in the one episode where Zuko tries to join the Gaang. His presence in any or essentially the rest of the episodes was mostly filler unless you want to count the part where Zuko initially hired him to cover his ass in making sure Aang was really dead, but they could easily create something else for that in the movie. I guess what I'm getting at is because CM was merely a device that had little to no effect on anything else in book 3, he could be easily replaced by something more convenient for the plot in a movie.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2009)

Still no word on a new series?

Damn it


----------



## Sci-Fi (Feb 13, 2009)

^Looks more like it's going to be all live action if the movie is successful.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 13, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> I dunno CM was a blatant device in book 3, but that was only relevant in the one episode where Zuko tries to join the Gaang. His presence in any or essentially the rest of the episodes was mostly filler unless you want to count the part where Zuko initially hired him to cover his ass in making sure Aang was really dead, but they could easily create something else for that in the movie. I guess what I'm getting at is because CM was merely a device that had little to no effect on anything else in book 3, he could be easily replaced by something more convenient for the plot in a movie.



Dammit, it's not "filler!" Filler does not and can not exist in an original work! 

Combustion Man was a huge lost opportunity for the show. I don't feel like any of us are at fault for having expected a more substantial role. Remember SDCC? Remember this?



That poster suggested the Combustion Man would be the undergirds of Book 3, even before we knew who he was, or even his alignment. Look at the poses! Aang would be haunted by this menacing presence; Zuko would be equally disturbed, with CM acting as the object that forces him to truly question his ethics as the Fire Nation Prince.

Without CM, though, maybe Ozai will be pervasive. But I'd rather have SSBM than have M. Night find his own way to align Zuko with the Gaang.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2009)

Without CM, Hawky could still be part of Gaang


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

Then Ozai would have lost even without full power Aang  SSBM kept the final battle climatic.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Then Ozai would have lost even without full power Aang  SSBM kept the final battle climatic.


Just on look from Hawky will floor Ozai 
And then.....
FALCON PAAAAUUUUUNCH!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's how Hawky woulda done it:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Here's how Hawky woulda done it:


And Ozai, being a furry, would pathetically be in his fursuit at the moment


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 13, 2009)

Exacta


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 14, 2009)

Klue said:


> Still no word on a new series?
> 
> Damn it



Outside chance is all I'm hearing. Right now Mike and Bryan are all about the movie(s) right now. They've said over and over again(in the past) that they aren't finished with Avatar in animated format, but unfortunately a promise and a quarter doesn't add up to $.26...


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Dammit, it's not "filler!" Filler does not and can not exist in an original work!
> 
> Combustion Man was a huge lost opportunity for the show. I don't feel like any of us are at fault for having expected a more substantial role. Remember SDCC? Remember this?
> 
> ...



Come now Jove, there is more than one definition of filler, don't let your experience with crappy shounen anime non-plot advancing made up story episodes cloud your mind 

No doubt CM was lost potential, but there's no getting around the fact he was mostly used to kill time in filler-esque episodes like the one when Toph was scamming people.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Come now Jove, there is more than one definition of filler, don't let your experience with crappy shounen anime non-plot advancing made up story episodes cloud your mind
> 
> No doubt CM was lost potential, but there's no getting around the fact he was mostly used to kill time in filler-esque episodes like the one when Toph was scamming people.


Boba Fett


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 14, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> Come now Jove, there is more than one definition of filler






Filler occurs when an adaption detours from the original source product, creating non-canon material in order to extend episodes/scenes.

An original work cannot have filler. It's impossible. It is simply part of the story. Call it "inconsequential," or call it "inessential." Calling it filler would be a misnomer and an affront to the creators.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Filler occurs when an adaption detours from the original source product, creating non-canon material in order to extend episodes/scenes.
> 
> An original work cannot have filler. It's impossible. It is simply part of the story. Call it "inconsequential," or call it "inessential." Calling it filler would be a misnomer and an affront to the creators.


What if they needed to fill up a full time slot? There's bound to be filler there, and yes, there are different types of filler.
Like for example, quiet scenes that merely do nothing but to pan over the beautiful scenery, and doesn't actually play a role in the plot, that's filler.
Now, what you're thinking of are side plots not related to the main plot. that's also filler.
And then there's also filler that doesn't advance the story, and then there's fillers that fix up errors.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Filler occurs when an adaption detours from the original source product, creating non-canon material in order to extend episodes/scenes.
> 
> An original work cannot have filler. It's impossible. It is simply part of the story. Call it "inconsequential," or call it "inessential." Calling it filler would be a misnomer and an affront to the creators.



last I checked filler wasn't in the dictionary of geekdom with that definition 

People in the anime fandom simply gave it that definition. In essence filler is inconsequential and inessential, it is what it implies it's used to "fill" up space and nothing more. Haven't you heard of filler canon? Kishi does that from time to time when he fills the manga up with scenes that do nothing for the plot and thus inessential.


ReikaiDemon said:


> What if they needed to fill up a full time slot? There's bound to be filler there, and yes, there are different types of filler.
> Like for example, quiet scenes that merely do nothing but to pan over the beautiful scenery, and doesn't actually play a role in the plot, that's filler.
> Now, what you're thinking of are side plots not related to the main plot. that's also filler.
> And then there's also filler that doesn't advance the story, and then there's fillers that fix up errors.


and pretty much this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 14, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> People in the anime fandom simply gave it that definition. In essence filler is inconsequential and inessential, it is what it implies it's used to "fill" up space and nothing more. Haven't you heard of filler canon? Kishi does that from time to time when he fills the manga up with scenes that do nothing for the plot and thus inessential.



Exactly: inessential. But still legitimate and part of the original story. Not filler. This is not anime-related. This is about the adaption of an original narrative into another medium. Any other definition of "filler" is erroneous and undignified. Since _Avatar_ is an original story, it contains no filler. 


Aside from that, this went up on ASN today:



> _Last week "Avatar" was fortunate enough to win both Annie awards it was up for, "Best Directing in TV" for Joaquim Dos Santos on Ep. 320 and "Best Series for Children." We are proud of the awards, and it is a good way to cap the series -- it is always nice to be recognized by one's peers. But ultimately it is the continued and growing support and enthusiasm from the show's fans all over the world that gives us the most pride and satisfaction. Thanks for all of your heart and dedication to this world, these characters and this story. We hope it has enriched your lives in some way. We know that you have enriched ours.
> 
> Mike & Bryan
> February 2009_



Make of _that_ what you will. Does "series" mean _Avatar_ in total or _Avatar: the Last Airbender_? I could go either way on this, but I'm leaning towards the former.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 14, 2009)

Avatar knows no fillers. Combustion was quintessential to the plot because it was consequence of the doubt Azula planted by giving the credit to Zuko wich was a malevoulous and natural plan, very intrinsic to the plot, it gives a believable step in the evolution of the characters's personality, by strengthening the chain of events and it redeems zuko.
Combustion man, maybe was not proeminent, but he was an important part of the plot.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Exactly: inessential. But still legitimate and part of the original story. Not filler. This is not anime-related. This is about the adaption of an original narrative into another medium. Any other definition of "filler" is erroneous and undignified. Since _Avatar_ is an original story, it contains no filler.


again you're really just using the connotation the anime fandom gave it, filler can take on various connotation in adaptions and cannon work, but I digress we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Avatar knows no fillers. Combustion was quintessential to the plot because it was consequence of the doubt Azula planted by giving the credit to Zuko wich was a malevoulous and natural plan, very intrinsic to the plot, it gives a believable step in the evolution of the characters's personality, by strengthening the chain of events and it redeems zuko.
> Combustion man, maybe was not proeminent, but he was an important part of the plot.



That's a long ass sentence.

I personally think there's no such thing as fillers in a non manga adapted show either, but people stupidly even refer to episodes like "The Beach" as fillers, which is so stupid it doesn't make sense. I'll admit, I would've been better off had I never ever seen "The Great Divide" and when I think about it, you can literally take that whole episode out of the story and not a single bit of continuity would be lost, cuz they never even reference it outside of the funny bit in "The Ember Island Players", which in itself was a stab at how lame and unimportant the episode was.


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2009)

The Great Divide was filler, essentially.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2009)

Koi said:


> The Great Divide was filler, essentially.





You're testing my patience, with your misguided nomenclature. The Great Divide is an inessential episode, that's all. And truthfully, I don't mind that episode at all. It's well-told.

The Beach... the act of calling The Beach filler  the most destructive and shameful kind of misdirection imaginable. For one thing, it tacitly acknowledges the episode. It also lessens the force of the many important arguments against that goddamn episode.


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh see The Great Divide was still good, but The Beach was just awesome.


----------



## Noah (Feb 15, 2009)

Koi said:


> Oh see The Great Divide was still good, but The Beach was just awesome.



Super Mega McAwesome, even.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2009)

Koi said:


> The Beach was just awesome.





Noah said:


> Super Mega McAwesome, even.







I've said this before, but it bears repeating:

I did not come here to be made sport of.


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 15, 2009)

Jove said:


> I've said this before, but it bears repeating:
> 
> I did not come here to be made sport of.



there's something oh so amusing about pressing a big blue button again and again  but yea, everyone knows the beach was an awesome episode


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> there's something oh so amusing about pressing a big blue button again and again  but yea, everyone knows the beach was an awesome episode



Price Is Right failure horns in your direction, as well. You know the URL; I request that you press the button 5 times as Penance.

As long as you have no interest in artistry, dignity, proper narrative, fluid writing, loyalty to character, a sturdy 4th wall, _Avatar_ itself, and all things good and decent, The Beach is an episode sure to be a new friend that will certain turn into a lifelong pal.

The Beach is a Cabbage Slug struck in a talon of _Avatar_'s Hawky. Best ignore it's pathetic presence and focus on the inimical greatness of that fine avian overlord.


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2009)

Jove said:


> I've said this before, but it *PLATYPUSBEAR*s repeating:
> 
> I did not come here to be made sport of.



k fixd 4 u


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 16, 2009)

Jove said:


> Price Is Right failure horns in your direction, as well. You know the URL; I request that you press the button 5 times as Penance.
> 
> As long as you have no interest in artistry, dignity, proper narrative, fluid writing, loyalty to character, a sturdy 4th wall, _Avatar_ itself, and all things good and decent, The Beach is an episode sure to be a new friend that will certain turn into a lifelong pal.
> 
> The Beach is a Cabbage Slug struck in a talon of _Avatar_'s Hawky. Best ignore it's pathetic presence and focus on the inimical greatness of that fine avian overlord.



oh relax! My reasons for enjoying the beach was mainly for the fanservice. Was the story as fleshed as say the city of walls and secrets? No, but I can still enjoy it for what it was: Zuko and friends acting like awkward adolescent teenagers on a beach, it was a breath of fresh air. Not everything has to deep, now take a long swig from the chilax bottle jove because the angry is starting to stink up the place.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 16, 2009)

OH guys, just let the baby have his bottle 
Filler is filler, we all know and honestly believe that character development and content DOESN'T happen in every minute of every episode.
It's like how body fat is essential to the body, you can't get rid of it, you physiologically DON'T want to get rid of it.


----------



## Tseka (Feb 16, 2009)

jkingler said:


> Yes, there are all sorts of improbable but possible things that can happen with genetics. White parents can have black kids, black people can be albinos, etc.
> 
> Anyways, what's your point? Are you saying that they should cast the white kid and say he's Mongorian?
> 
> ...


It's not a genetic abnormality, it's a common gene that flows through the people.


----------



## Koi (Feb 16, 2009)

Noah said:


> Super Mega McAwesome, even.



See, what made The Beach awesome was that it was a multiple character study under the guise of something super awesome.   It wasn't the most essential, but the series would definitely not be the same without it.  The Great Divide, on the other hand..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 16, 2009)

Koi said:


> See, what made The Beach awesome was that it was a multiple character study.



NONONONONONONONONONONNO

I will not relent. Having characters sit around a fire, explicitly expressing their emotions is NOT character study. It's lazy, puerile, insipid writing. The Beach is an unfortunate blemish on an otherwise spotless record. Therefore, best to ignore the nuisance and forget it ever happened. At least The Great Divide had a sound narrative.

And calling a part of an original work "filler" is incorrect and disrespectful.

You guys are making me feel like:


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2009)

lol at reikai's sig


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 16, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Geez Jove, that's not like you to baw about something as trivial as that
> Come here honey, I'll give you my backrubs you love so much
> And then I'll make your favorite cabbage cart soup too and creeping crystal candy.



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

You know how to make me feel better, Rekky.

Alright then, forget all this argumentations. Accept these peace offerings that I found: Avatar smilies!!!

*Water*: 

*Earth*: 

*Fire*: 

*Air*: 

*Boomerang!!!*: 

*Azula*: 

*Iroh*:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 20, 2009)

Jove said:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> You know how to make me feel better, Rekky.
> 
> ...


Oh Jovey, you're getting some sweet things in bed tonight honey 
Hey gaiz, guess whut? New Avatar


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh Jovey, you're getting some sweet things in bed tonight honey
> Hey gaiz, guess whut? New Avatar



I have no clue what the fuck is going on there, but hey, close enough! 

It is a very awesome sequence, whatever it's from. Of course, it's no match for the REAL DEAL:

[YOUTUBE]hOqE4vCrI0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> I have no clue what the fuck is going on there, but hey, close enough!
> 
> It is a very awesome sequence, whatever it's from. Of course, it's no match for the REAL DEAL:


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

Out-of-context gif time!



Also Avatar Valentines!  They're totally late but who the fuck cares just shut up and lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*BONUS!*  Giancarlo's Hooters Katara, for your, uh.. _enjoyment._


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 22, 2009)

All classics. Avatar fanart is top notch.

By the way:

WE MISSED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


All our talk a few months ago about honoring the anniversaries of episode airdates, and we missed the 4th Anniversary of The Boy in the Iceberg and The Avatar Returns!!! 


Next is the 4th Anniversary of The Southern Air Temple, Wednesday the 25th.


----------



## Billie (Feb 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]GMMQTXdlQTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 22, 2009)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]GMMQTXdlQTs[/YOUTUBE]


:rofl :rofl
:rofl  :rofl
:rofl :rofl​
What movie was the dialogue from?


----------



## Noah (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Dude, Where's My Car?

Second best drinking game ever. Drink on 'dude' and 'sweet'. You're trashed in the first 20 minutes, then you sober up, then you're trashed halfway through again.

Just for reference, the best drinking game ever is for the first Adams Family movie. Drink on "Fester", "Brother" or "Adams" (or variations of Adams). Alcohol poisoning is likely.


----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2009)

CREEPZULA, COMIN 4 U.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 23, 2009)

Link


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 25, 2009)

Oilbending+Firebending=Godhax combo


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 25, 2009)

Today is dedicated to the 4 year anniversary of:




Aired February 25th, 2005. Such things from this early Book 1 episode!

A New Ship!



Aang's mentor Gyatso!



Hey, there's Gyatso again!



Skins v. Skins!




This was the first indication of the real depth that this show potentially had, and essentially provided the frame for the two main characters on the show for the rest of the series. 

Also: I'm a seeder, Rekky.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> Skins v. Skins!


Sadly, Azula decided not to follow this particular tradition of Agni Kai.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 25, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Sadly, Azula decided not to follow this particular tradition of Agni Kai.



I was going to point that out, but I didn't want to undermine the homoeroticism.

Also, she's supposed to be 14... aw, who cares! Real laws don't apply to fake things! **surrepticious fap**


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> Today is dedicated to the 4 year anniversary of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I uploaded a total of 17 gigs right now


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 25, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Sadly, Azula decided not to follow this particular tradition of Agni Kai.


Zuko had his shirt on to, it was more of a revenge duel than an Agni Kai


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 26, 2009)

Rekky, that sig *has* to be over the limit


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 26, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Rekky, that sig *has* to be over the limit



Hey TV, only by like 24 MB. Close enough, I say!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> Hey TV, only by like 24 MB. Close enough, I say!


 Oh Jovey, you know how much I luv big things 
Airbending+Firebending= Super welding torch


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 28, 2009)

BBBBB..........OOOO.........OOOO.......KK.....KK................44
BB...BB.......OOOOOO.....OOOOOO.....KK...KK...............44.44  
BBBBBB......OO......OO...OO......OO....KK.KK...............44...44
BB.....BB....OO......OO...OO......OO....KK...KK...........444444444
BB.....BB.....OOOOOO.....OOOOOO.....KK....KK...................44
BBBBBB.........OOOO.........OOOO.......KK.....KK..................44


----------



## Koi (Feb 28, 2009)

plz to raep bryke for book 4


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 28, 2009)

Could you make a "BOOK 1 OF A NEW STORY" one, Rekky?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> Could you make a "BOOK 1 OF A NEW STORY" one, Rekky?




BBBBBBBBB...................OOOO...................OOOO...........KKK......KKK
BBBBBBBBBBB............OOOOOOOO...........OOOOOOOO.......KKK.....KKK
BBB..........BBB.........OOO......OOO.........OOO......OOO......KKK....KKK
BBB...........BBB.......OOO........OOO.......OOO........OOO.....KKK...KKK
BBB..........BBB.......OOO..........OOO.....OOO..........OOO....KKK.KKK
BBBBBBBBBBB........OOO............OOO...OOO............OOO...KKKK
BBBBBBBBBBBB......OOO.............OOO..OOO.............OOO..KKK.KKK
BBB............BBB.....OOO...........OOO....OOO...........OOO...KKK...KKK
BBB.............BBB.....OOO.........OOO......OOO.........OOO....KKK....KKK
BBB.............BBB......OOO.......OOO........OOO.......OOO.....KKK.....KKK
BBBBBBBBBBBBB..........OOOOOOOO...........OOOOOOOO......KKK......KKK
BBBBBBBBBBB.................OOOO...................OOOO..........KKK.......KKK
........................................................................................
.......................................................................................
................................................111111.................................
...............................................111.111...............................
..............................................111..111.................................
.....................................................111.................................
.....................................................111.................................
.....................................................111...................................
.....................................................111.................................
.....................................................111................................
.....................................................111...............................
.....................................................111...............................
...............................................11111111111........................
...............................................11111111111........................


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys, I had a dream where I was the Avatar.  BEST DREAM EVER.  But I found out, and then like a week later somebody gave Ozai his bending back and I was like FUUUUUUUUU and he had this Phoenix-shaped PLANE he used to capture me and then I was like AHAH METAL BENDING and he was like NOOO and I took broke out and like got away by flying or some shit and I thought he died but turned out to be this whole cover and he just wanted to test my skill and I was like FUUUUUU again and then he went to invade again and my cat walked across my face and woke me up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 2, 2009)

Koi said:


> You guys, I had a dream where I was the Avatar.  BEST DREAM EVER.  But I found out, and then like a week later somebody gave Ozai his bending back and I was like FUUUUUUUUU and he had this Phoenix-shaped PLANE he used to capture me and then I was like AHAH METAL BENDING and he was like NOOO and I took broke out and like got away by flying or some shit and I thought he died but turned out to be this whole cover and he just wanted to test my skill and I was like FUUUUUU again and then he went to invade again and my cat walked across my face and woke me up.



That's the face I ended up with as well. I recount the story:

**Listening to tragically magnanimous indie pop**

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeYAO, Koi posted! -----> 

She's going to describe a dream. ------> 

It's a dream about _Avatar_ -----> 

There's a lack of... -----> 

Is appears to be a subconscious allegory for the struggles of the Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus ----> 

Koi is Rekky? ----> 

Koi's sad for some reason, despite having a cool dream about the zenith of human artistry, and a spry cat. I empathize. ----> 


By the way, on the movie front: they are casting for Mongolians in Northern Virginia.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's the face I ended up with as well. I recount the story:
> 
> **Listening to tragically magnanimous indie pop**
> 
> ...


No, ish Koi's kat =o o=


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 4, 2009)

So.....
Anyone wanna discuss what Sokka sword is made of?
It's probably a nickle iron alloy with a huge amount of carbon


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 4, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So.....
> Anyone wanna discuss what Sokka sword is made of?
> It's probably a nickle iron alloy with a huge amount of carbon



It's made out of pure, cosmic exceptional, with high concentrations of immaculate and trace elements of unimpeachable.

Hawky is made of of the inverse, which is equally magnificent.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 4, 2009)

Jove said:


> It's made out of pure, cosmic exceptional, with high concentrations of immaculate and trace elements of unimpeachable.
> 
> Hawky is made of of the inverse, which is equally magnificent.


Or it could be stainless steel with high carbon content 
Most meteors are iron and nickel, in fact, the iron in meteors decay into nickel, and the meteors themselves have a large amount of carbon, probably leading to a black coloration of the metal in Sokka's sword.
Carbon also makes it very hard, and nickel and iron make stainless steel.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2009)

> Or it could be stainless steel with high carbon content
> Most meteors are iron and nickel, in fact, the iron in meteors decay into nickel, and the meteors themselves have a large amount of carbon, probably leading to a black coloration of the metal in Sokka's sword.
> Carbon also makes it very hard, and nickel and iron make stainless steel.



Why so serious? The person you quoted was joking around.

Anyway it feels weird that the series ended. It's a shame they have to plans for direct to video sequels or animated movies to tie up loose ends.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 4, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Anyway it feels weird that the series ended. It's a shame they have no plans for direct to video sequels or animated movies to tie up loose ends.



Well...what are the real loose ends that people might want to see?
Zuko's mother? It would have to be a hell of an adventure to make that into a 90 minute DTV film. Aang is a fully realized Avatar so there would have to be a real challenge to his power at this point. Only thing I can think of is a struggle with or within The Spirit World that could be really exciting.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 4, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Well...what are the real loose ends that people might want to see?
> Zuko's mother? It would have to be a hell of an adventure to make that into a 90 minute DTV film. Aang is a fully realized Avatar so there would have to be a real challenge to his power at this point. Only thing I can think of is a struggle with or within The Spirit World that could be really exciting.


You know, it would be a real kicker if Ozai DIDN'T know where Ursa was, and his attempt to take over the world was to find her.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 5, 2009)

I just remembered the Zutara re-finale (as the creator calls it) is happening. Who's not excited for that eh? Why should there be a need to leave well enough alone when you can force your 'shipping preference for all to see? Well anyway the update on that is that a new intro has been chosen, because we all know the original sucked, so see for yourself.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Be7uCYN5M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3Be7uCYN5M[/YOUTUBE]

A few of the other entries of course picked some J-pop songs for their intros. Some people apparently can't leave their Japanophile bubble.
Anyway perhaps this is the new content we've been craving.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 5, 2009)

I must say, that's done exceptionally well. At least, for an AMV. For an opening sequence... ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnotsomuch.

Also, I guess these are the people that will assume the roles of our familiar characters, like George Clooney assuming the idenity of Batman, or Keith David assuming the role of Ernie Hudson assuming the role of Gus's Dad on Psych:


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 5, 2009)

I remember seeing that video for the Zutara re-finale cast. The people playing Katara, Aang and Toph do have tonal vocal similarities to the original actors. I'm not going to lie about that. The script is said to be done for this so let's see if they can get the personalities right.
The person doing Mai's part seems to be playing up the natural raspiness of Cricket Leigh's voice, sounds more like a groggy "just woke up" voice.
On the subject of Cricket, enjoy this monologue!

Laporta attacks Real Madrid


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 5, 2009)

D: Wow, they would go this far....
Imagine if all the NaruHina fans did this


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 5, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> D: Wow, they would go this far....
> Imagine if all the NaruHina fans did this



with zutara its tolerable and amusing at best. 

with naruhina it would just be obnoxious.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 5, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> D: Wow, they would go this far....
> Imagine if all the NaruHina fans did this



It's almost as much of a brain smasher when finding out that Yuri Lowenthal was considered for the voice of Zuko before the pilot was made.
I would like for it to turn out well. Give the babies their pacifier.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 5, 2009)

Whose to say Zutara didn't actually happen and Bryke just lied about it to cover it up?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 5, 2009)

Jove said:


> Whose to say Zutara didn't actually happen and Bryke just lied about it to cover it up?


Hmmm, Bryke are magnificent bastards who love to fuck with their fans


----------



## Koi (Mar 5, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> D: Wow, they would go this far....
> Imagine if all the NaruHina fans did this



I'd be arrested for murder, that's what would happen.   OBNOXIOUS, ARROGANT FANDOMS, THIS SHIT NEEDS TO STOP.  Your ship sank, take it with some dignity.

Also, Mongorians = Earth Nation people?  Wut?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> I'd be arrested for murder, that's what would happen.   OBNOXIOUS, ARROGANT FANDOMS, THIS SHIT NEEDS TO STOP.  Your ship sank, take it with some dignity.
> 
> Also, Mongorians = Earth Nation people?  Wut?


Huh? I thought Earth Kingdom citizens were more like mainland Chinese, or Han Chinese


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 6, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Huh? I thought Earth Kingdom citizens were more like mainland Chinese, or Han Chinese



The Earth Kingdom is pretty big. Toph had light skin and she was from the southern Earth Kingdom, but we do see plenty of darker skinned Earth Kingdomers. Mongolian looks could work for representing northern Earth Kingdom citizens.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The Earth Kingdom is pretty big. Toph had light skin and she was from the southern Earth Kingdom, but we do see plenty of darker skinned Earth Kingdomers. Mongolian looks could work for representing northern Earth Kingdom citizens.


Well, I meant the actual Kingdom, the capitals where people live in, like Ba Sing Se, the mainland has a lot of darker people in real life, so it's no surprise. 
As for people living further away from the physical kingdoms, the sandbenders are not surprisingly darker in complexion. Bumi could be Mongolian, he has jewelry that looks Mongolian in style.
Now that I think of it, most Earthbenders wear Mongolian jewelry.

Also, Avatar motivational posters for the win


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 6, 2009)

The Shame one made me lol heartily.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)

Could Toph be anymore adorable in this scene?


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Mar 6, 2009)

ROFLMAO at them ^^
Ive jsut started watching it from the begining,
ive been watching odd episodes and such on Nick.
Yeah, Tis awesome.
"A Giant Mushroom!, Maybe It's Friendly!!!"
^^ Sokka Ish Ace


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay okay okay, one more, and I'll stop


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

HAHA.  O rly?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> HAHA.  O rly?


Yes, that one made me lol painfully


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol. Where can I watch episodes 10- the last episode of book 3? XD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 7, 2009)

Natsumeh said:


> Lol. Where can I watch episodes 10- the last episode of book 3? XD


Live in the Phillipines eh? I feel sorry for you, I've got buddies in the Phillipines, from what I hear, the TV there isn't great.
Go here for episodes
daevakun
Also, I loled so hard at this, I need surgery
[veoh]3Dv102225226fAYBzjh[/veoh]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 7, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> daevakun



Do NOT go to this place. Rekky is trying to hurt you.

Sword Chucks will do just fine.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 7, 2009)

If you think about,zuko would be a jackass for not returning mai's feelings.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Superrazien (Mar 7, 2009)

So me and my friend were watching Day of Black sun part 2. We were discussing the part where Ozai told Zuko his mother did vicious, treasonous things to keep Zuko alive and give Ozai the thrown. We were coming up with theorys on what she might have done.

I came up with the theory maybe she forced or forged a will from Fire Lord Azula to claim Ozai as Fire Lord, then maybe she killed him in his sleep of something. But while Ozai wanted to be Fire Lord he could not stay married to the woman that killed his dad, so she accepted banishment. To keep Zuko alive.

Anyone else have any theories?


----------



## Koi (Mar 7, 2009)

..What the fuck happened to Chit Sang?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2009)

You mean Shit Wang?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 7, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> So me and my friend were watching Day of Black sun part 2. We were discussing the part where Ozai told Zuko his mother did vicious, treasonous things to keep Zuko alive and give Ozai the thrown. We were coming up with theorys on what she might have done.
> 
> I came up with the theory maybe she forced or forged a will from Fire Lord Azula to claim Ozai as Fire Lord, then maybe she killed him in his sleep of something. But while Ozai wanted to be Fire Lord he could stay married to the woman that killed his dad, so she accepted banishment. To keep Zuko alive.
> 
> Anyone else have any theories?


I'd say she might be one of the most powerful firebenders in the nation, and probably carried out assassinations to preserve Zuko's life.
The firenation, not wanting to broadcast their turbulent affairs, keeps it all hush hush as possible. If the firenation had eunuchs, I bet they wouldn't even know.
Or, it could be as simple as lambasting the family name, maybe threatening to tell the public of how Sozin was killed.
It could be a lot of things, maybe assisting Ozai in taking the throne, afterall, Ozai would be treasonous for doing that. 
Or it's possible that when she committed murder, she would have to be executed, Ozai staged an execution, and Ursa would then have to escape the nation to keep up the illusion.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 7, 2009)

Koi said:


> ..What the fuck happened to Chit Sang?


Mr. Noisy?
I dunno, didn't he escape with Hakoda and the others?


----------



## Stalin (Mar 7, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'd say she might be one of the most powerful firebenders in the nation, and probably carried out assassinations to preserve Zuko's life.
> The firenation, not wanting to broadcast their turbulent affairs, keeps it all hush hush as possible. If the firenation had eunuchs, I bet they wouldn't even know.
> Or, it could be as simple as lambasting the family name, maybe threatening to tell the public of how Sozin was killed.
> It could be a lot of things, maybe assisting Ozai in taking the throne, afterall, Ozai would be treasonous for doing that.
> Or it's possible that when she committed murder, she would have to be executed, Ozai staged an execution, and Ursa would then have to escape the nation to keep up the illusion.



My original theory before it was revealed that ursa was alive was that she took place zuko's place in being executed and that ozai kille azula.


----------



## Blue Beetle (Mar 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> HAHA.  O rly?



HHAHAAHA! SO true. xD


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> So me and my friend were watching Day of Black sun part 2. We were discussing the part where Ozai told Zuko his mother did vicious, treasonous things to keep Zuko alive and give Ozai the thrown. We were coming up with theorys on what she might have done.
> 
> I came up with the theory maybe she forced or forged a will from Fire Lord Azula to claim Ozai as Fire Lord, then maybe she killed him in his sleep of something. But while Ozai wanted to be Fire Lord he could stay married to the woman that killed his dad, so she accepted banishment. To keep Zuko alive.
> 
> Anyone else have any theories?



Mmmm, this is a good theory. This is the most popular general concept, with many variants. I tend to think Ursa was a reverse Lady Macbeth of sorts, replacing ambition with protective maternalism.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd like to know the manner in which she killed him. How do these things usually go? Stab through the heart possibly? I think Ursa wanted to do this fairly quickly and not get too messy so 4 blows to the head with a candlestick is out. Perhaps Mike and Bryan are open to answer some of those questions...once they leave their undisclosed location.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 8, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> I'd like to know the manner in which she killed him. How do these things usually go? Stab through the heart possibly? I think Ursa wanted to do this fairly quickly and not get too messy so 4 blows to the head with a candlestick is out. Perhaps Mike and Bryan are open to answer some of those questions...once they leave their undisclosed location.


Well, historically, political assassinations were preferably clean, so a quick slit of the throat, poison, or a swift dagger to the vitals are viable options if this is the trope they used.
It may be possible that since they're firebenders, they may have snuffed him out, literally. Carbon monoxide poisoning is one of the most peaceful ways to go, and Firelord Sozin has proven that being the Avatar, much less a firebender, does not make a person immune to inhalation of noxious fumes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2009)

Polonium-210 in a sandwich. That's how it's done, comrade! 

But seeing as Ozai seemed both appalled and impressed by the "vicious, treasonous things" Ursa carried out, it must have been pretty ruthless. I'm guessing it might have begun simply, possibly an attempt to stab or asphyxiate, and became a real struggle. Because I doubt that she was a Firebender, Ursa was forced to become quite bestial and savage to put Azulon down. 

**Goes back to research Rekky's Youtube posts about Deadly Weapons**


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> that is so great
> Avatar cosplay in Japan, if that isn't proof of how great the series is
> in other news what manga is that?



It's called Dear School Gang Leader. It's actually pretty good, though I have yet to see any kind of reason given as to why Aang is a member of this High School.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2009)

Ahar.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> Ahar.


----------



## Koi (Mar 8, 2009)

I wonder if Suki ever lets him wear the Wang getup in bed.   You KNOW he'd want to.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 9, 2009)

Surprised that this thread is still going on. Exactly what news is out there right now that's keeping people active in here?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 9, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Surprised that this thread is still going on. Exactly what news is out there right now that's keeping people active in here?


Omg, he's back, the great creator is back.
Hello, as you can see, Jove and I have been serving as your angels in your absence, m'lord


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2009)

what can I say, if I was crazy _I'd_ see him too.


Dimezanime20 said:


> Surprised that this thread is still going on. Exactly what news is out there right now that's keeping people active in here?



Jove comes up with anything and Reiky makes him feel important about it. It's a give and take system that we've all been supporting for the last 500+ pages, or if you want to get technical about it ever since the series finale which was about 200 odd pages ago.


----------



## Koi (Mar 9, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> Surprised that this thread is still going on. Exactly what news is out there right now that's keeping people active in here?



A lot of activity concerning the live-action movie, mostly.  Which is fun.  They've got a hardon for casting white kids, apparently.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 9, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> what can I say, if I was crazy _I'd_ see him too.
> 
> 
> Jove comes up with anything and Reiky makes him feel important about it. It's a give and take system that we've all been supporting for the last 500+ pages, or if you want to get technical about it ever since the series finale which was about 200 odd pages ago.


Isn't that supposed to be the other way around? D:


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Isn't that supposed to be the other way around? D:



hmm, it might actually be a little of both. Half and half shall we say?


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> A lot of activity concerning the live-action movie, mostly.  Which is fun.  They've got a hardon for casting white kids, apparently.



Yeah whats up with that? Also how come the new guy playing Zuko looks like he would be the perfect Sokka, and the dude playing Sokka looks like he has no business in Avatar.

On a side note, I know its wish full thinking but since M.Night is a fan, I hope he keeps the track team for the score. Avatars music is perfect it doesn't need a new soundtrack, especially Agni Kai theme.


----------



## Muk (Mar 9, 2009)

do we have any idea if the live action is going to fail like dragonball did?


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 9, 2009)

and the almost disastrous almost official choice of Jesse McCartney as Zuko holds no indication? 
 just kidding the only thing that's been up for debate is casting choice which have mostly been frowned upon by the fandom. M. Night says he's going to do a faithful job as far as the script goes but time will tell, and I'm not sure if they've started shooting or not, but we'll get a better feel for how this is going as soon as pics from the set all leaked.
(also completely offtopic woohoo for my 2k post!)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> do we have any idea if the live action is going to fail like dragonball did?



1. 
​
aaaaaaaaand...

2. White People


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> do we have any idea if the live action is going to fail like dragonball did?



Doubt it, M.Night is at least a fan and hes working with the original creators. DB just failed on to many levels. Avatar may have screwed up really bad with the cast but I'm willing to bet the overall movie is decent.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2009)

First of all:



chibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibi
chibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibi
chibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibi
chibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibi
chibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibi
chibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibichibi


But this is actually derived from something pretty interesting. Popular fanartist AlisaChristopher has been working on an Avatar game for all of us. It's still in the nascent stages, but what she has planned looks really great. For instance, this:


----------



## Ziko (Mar 10, 2009)

That looks so awesome!!!


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn that game looks awesome. :amazed





Superrazien said:


> Doubt it, M.Night is at least a fan and hes working with the original creators. DB just failed on to many levels. Avatar may have screwed up really bad with the cast but I'm willing to bet the overall movie is decent.


 Except that's for Shyamalan it's less about being a fan more an attempt for people to associate his work something other than tweests. He's even straight up said that in an interview. Also, I think Watchmen just proved that even if an adaptation is good, there some stories that work best in their original medium.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 11, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Damn that game looks awesome. :amazed Except that's for Shyamalan it's less about being a fan more an attempt for people to associate his work something other than tweests. He's even straight up said that in an interview. Also, I think Watchmen just proved that even if an adaptation is good, there some stories that work best in their original medium.



Well I'm sure Avatars many things for M. Night, he is a big fan of the show and he is working with the creators of Avatar. They movie may not turn out as well as people want it to but I am confident it will not be the train wreck that is Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 11, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Damn that game looks awesome. :amazed Except that's for Shyamalan it's less about being a fan more an attempt for people to associate his work something other than tweests. He's even straight up said that in an interview. Also, I think Watchmen just proved that even if an adaptation is good, there some stories that work best in their original medium.


That, and Alan Moore is such a whiny pussy


----------



## Stalin (Mar 11, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That, and Alan Moore is such a whiny pussy



How could one with such an awesome beard be a pussy?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 11, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Omg, he's back, the great creator is back.
> Hello, as you can see, Jove and I have been serving as your angels in your absence, m'lord



...Oh, I see. Thank you guys very much then. If you need me to put anything on the first post, let me know.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2009)

Dimezanime20 said:


> ...Oh, I see. Thank you guys very much then. If you need me to put anything on the first post, let me know.



Hmmm... my top 5 would be:

5. Melon Lord

4. Wang Fiyahhhh

3. LOL Zutara

2. 

1.5 *REAL LIFE FIREBENDING!!!*


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 12, 2009)

Zhao, Ozai and Iroh have been cast.

Ok, lets talk about the oddest pick first. _The Daily Show's_ Asif Mandvi as Zhao. 



I actually think he could work. I haven't seen him in anything other than The Daily Show, but he's always been one of the funnier correspondents and speaking in general terms, comedy is one of the most difficult things for an actor to pull off. Just get him in the gym and this could work.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 12, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Zhao, Ozai and Iroh have been cast.
> 
> Ok, lets talk about the oddest pick first. _The Daily Show's_ Asif Mandvi as Zhao.
> 
> ...


I've couldn't have picked a better Zhao 
Zhao hilariously was dragged off by water koi kyuubi 
Both are lol 

John Chang bends electricity too Jovey 


> How could one with such an awesome beard be a pussy?


He whines about all the movies on his comics


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG Iroh and Ozai suck big time. I am begining to think M.Night is not a fan.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 13, 2009)

Jove said:


> Hmmm... my top 5 would be:
> 
> 5. Melon Lord
> 
> ...


----------



## Koi (Mar 13, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Zhao, Ozai and Iroh have been cast.
> 
> Ok, lets talk about the oddest pick first. _The Daily Show's_ Asif Mandvi as Zhao.
> 
> ...



WHY IS M CASTING SO MANY INDIANS?!  WTF IS THIS SHIT.  WHY ARE THE _BROWN PEOPLE_ NOT BROWN?








God damn I love Asif though.  (first time i've ever used that smiley)


Okay so that's Zhao.



Ozai:


Iroh:



Sorry M, you're.. like, you're kinda getting this race thing wrong?  Yes Asia implies India too, but.. go east a little..


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 13, 2009)

If Zuko is Indian, doesn't it kinda make sense that the rest of his family is Indian? As for Zhao. Since the Royal family is indian, I would suspect that the people they rule over would be indian also. 

As soon as they cast Dev as Zuko, it was kind of inevitable that the fire nation would then pretty much have to be indian.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 13, 2009)

Was it so hard to get Jason Isaacs for Zhao? The only other person I would have accepted as Zhao would have been Hackman. He's the only person alive I believe can pull off the Zhaoburns.

No point in complaining about Iroh, since he was impossible to adequately recreate. Too much transcendent exceptional for real life. Same reason we won't be seeing Wei Jin, Moku, the Sun Warriors, or sparrow-keets.

And if you're going to take Ozai from New Zealand, why not cast Ozai as one, or all, of these guys?


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 13, 2009)

M. Night is slowly killing the casting of avatar


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 13, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> If Zuko is Indian, doesn't it kinda make sense that the rest of his family is Indian? As for Zhao. Since the Royal family is indian, I would suspect that the people they rule over would be indian also.
> 
> As soon as they cast Dev as Zuko, it was kind of inevitable that the fire nation would then pretty much have to be indian.



Simple, you could of just had his Mom be Indian.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 13, 2009)

Interesting. Cliff Curtis is a maori from New Zealand and Shaun Toub is Iranian.
Certainly is diverse. Cliff played a rapist in _Once Were Warriors_, he'll know how to play evil.


----------



## Burke (Mar 13, 2009)

hey the guy who will play ozai was in Live Free or DieHard he played some sort of leader of CIA or Homeland Security or something.
Oh and who else thinks that Dante Basco could pull off Zuko if helost weight, i do


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 13, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> M. Night is slowly killing the casting of avatar



Just as planned.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 13, 2009)

Koi said:


> WHY IS M CASTING SO MANY INDIANS?!  WTF IS THIS SHIT.  WHY ARE THE _BROWN PEOPLE_ NOT BROWN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean north?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 13, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> Oh and who else thinks that Dante Basco could pull off Zuko if helost weight, i do



Again: 

He's in his mid-30's, and he barely pulled off Zuko as a voice actor. We're better off with Dante Basco getting tax advice from Rich Eisen in commercials, and being in the Basco Brothers band.

Alright, maybe not the last part, but the tax thing... Dante can stay there.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm gonna laugh when Guru Pathik isn't Indian


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm gonna laugh when Guru Pathik isn't Indian



That another one I forgot about! Another character M. Night will cowardly avoid; he'll probably just make up his own version of chakra and have himself teach it to Aang, to avoid attempting to adapt such off-the-charts magnificent.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> That another one I forgot about! Another character M. Night will cowardly avoid; he'll probably just make up his own version of chakra and have himself teach it to Aang, to avoid attempting to adapt such off-the-charts magnificent.


It's catra 
Chatora


----------



## Koi (Mar 14, 2009)

As long as Dwayne Johnson is THE BOULDER, I will pay for these movies.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> As long as Dwayne Johnson is THE BOULDER, I will pay for these movies.


I noticed Dwayne's getting his muscles back 
Though, as much as I like to see him take up a role inspired by his past role, I'm afraid he might be too inconsequential to include into the movie D:
There's a large chance they would use an amateur actor or an extra to fight Toph D:


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 14, 2009)

So does anyone think this movie is so far turning out how DBE was. I mean I bet it will be better than DBE. But from just a few bits of info M.Night turned this franchise that could of been epic to monstrous proportions, to a film that may be decent if we are lucky. I've also never seen such racism before for a film.


----------



## Shade (Mar 15, 2009)

^ Stop comparing it to DB:E, they have nothing in common.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2009)

Shade said:


> ^ Stop comparing it to DB:E, they have nothing in common.


The letters D, B, and E are in the title of the series, that's enough, right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2009)

Koi said:


> As long as Dwayne Johnson is THE BOULDER, I will pay for these movies.



I could just see the credits now:

The Rock as The Boulder


----------



## Mider T (Mar 15, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I could just see the credits now:
> 
> The Rock as The Boulder



I can see the Pokemon evolving parody gifs


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 15, 2009)

Shade said:


> ^ Stop comparing it to DB:E, they have nothing in common.



Well it just reminds me of DB. All the hype around it at first, the potential for it be awesome. Then each bit of info that comes out gets progressively worse. I mean the casting for Aang, Katara, Zuko, and Sokka was just terrible. All the fan out cry against it, you would think the casting for Zhao, Iroh, and Ozai would be better, but there far worse. I don't think Avatar will be as bad or corny as DBE but it's starting down the same road DBE did.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2009)

We neglected to mention that  has been cast as "Earthbending Father." I suppose that means Tyro?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2009)

Jove said:


> We neglected to mention that  has been cast as "Earthbending Father." I suppose that means Tyro?


Oh wow, the only asian we know as of yet D:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh wow, the only asian we know as of yet D:



Taking the role played by a black man with a remarkably deep voice, at that. 

I figured _Imprisoned_ would be one of the things cut... I guess M. Night's _that_ into Zutara.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 15, 2009)

Bad news for us. We need no Haru.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bad news for us. We need no Haru.



Which means we can add Haru's mustache to shipping, genocide, and topknot Zuko as things that seemed awesome and squeal-worthy on the show that will be unsettling in live-action.


----------



## Shade (Mar 15, 2009)

What's with all the whining about the actors not being Asian? Sure, it was implied based on the cultures presented in the series, but it never downright states that they're East Asian.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 15, 2009)

Shade said:


> What's with all the whining about the actors not being Asian? Sure, it was implied based on the cultures presented in the series, but it never downright states that they're East Asian.



The Fire Nation practical screams they are ancient China.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> The Fire Nation practical screams they are ancient China.



Mmmm? That's the EK.

I was always under the assumption that the Fire Nation was loosely based upon late 19th Century/early 20th Century Imperial Japan, with the geography being very strongly based upon Iceland.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 15, 2009)

This was a good series.  I really enjoyed it.

Though I hate Water Benders for some reason.  Like they're way more powerful than any other kind of bending.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 15, 2009)

Everything in the show screams China, Japan, Korea, Mongolia, Tibet,Thailand...Canadian arctic and sub-arctic? I really miss it. 

As for the casting debate it seems as if Avatar seemed like a perfect vehicle for Asian acting talent but whitey came in there and messed things up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> The Fire Nation practical screams they are ancient China.





Jove said:


> Mmmm? That's the EK.
> 
> I was always under the assumption that the Fire Nation was loosely based upon late 19th Century/early 20th Century Imperial Japan, with the geography being very strongly based upon Iceland.


It's probably a mix of Imperial dynasties of China, and Imperial Japan, the firenation castle is made of Japanese Pagodas mainly, and their industrial strength motive for imperial goals resembles Japan in the 19th to 20th century. They mostly seem to be based on Japan.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just as long as he gets the Air Noamds right, which are clearly based on 1920's era Chicago gangsters.

And Personally, I think the watertribe should all be cyborgs (I mean really, it makes total sense if you think about it, what with their being white an all).


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2009)

Huh, I though the Air Nomads were the zoot suits?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 15, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Huh, I though the Air Nomads were the zoot suits?



But we're agreed on the whole cyborg water tribe thing, right?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> But we're agreed on the whole cyborg water tribe thing, right?


Well....
It hasn't really been confirmed that they are cyborgs, they could be androids, or biodroids.


----------



## Koi (Mar 15, 2009)

I think they're actually wolfoids, but that could just be rumour.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2009)

Bato's arm got legitimately burned, so obviously they are self-replicating automata with advanced skin grafting techniques. 

I'm surprised, repulsed, disappointed, and, inevitably, deeply hurt you guys missed that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh boy, here comes the silliness.
This is hardly brought up but names are usually a dead giveaway into what a certain culture is based on in the Avatar universe. 
The Air Nomads and Water tribes are pretty much set, those residents either have Tibetan or Inuit names but The Fire Nation is a little harder to get a handle on.
Zuko, Kuzon, Ozai, Roku and Iroh are Japanese names I believe but Zhao, Ty Lee, Piandao, Yon Rha, and On Ji are Chinese. The Earth Kingdom's residents, save for Kyoshi Island, pretty much all have Chinese names. It's pretty mixed with The Fire Nation.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2009)

Jove said:


> Bato's arm got legitimately burned, so obviously they are self-replicating automata with advanced skin grafting techniques.
> 
> I'm surprised, repulsed, disappointed, and, inevitably, deeply hurt you guys missed that.


His arm didn't get burned, only the holographic lenses got charred, which revealed his soot stained skeleton from the burning cloth. They don't have skin, it's impossible to maintain, holograms however, are quite versatile.
Bato not having high end hologram lenses prove that they're androids, since any logical human being would take care of their parts, and upgrade. Androids however, have proven to not care about maintaining themselves, and only actively try to protect their AI. That's why during book five, chapter 89, that waterbender's head shot off into the distance. Now, I know everyone thinks that Ressurection Akuma Ozai uppercut caused that waterbender's head to fly off, but Bryke said in Daily Playboy Nickelodeon Magazine (Februrary 38th, 2007, next to the Miranda Cosgrove centerfold), in microprint, that the Waterbender's head ejected at the last moment.

Though, there is a rumor that the top Waterbenders are actually cyborgs. 


Superstarseven said:


> Oh boy, here comes the silliness.
> This is hardly brought up but names are usually a dead giveaway into what a certain culture is based on in the Avatar universe.
> The Air Nomads and Water tribes are pretty much set, those residents either have Tibetan or Inuit names but The Fire Nation is a little harder to get a handle on.
> Zuko, Kuzon, Ozai, Roku and Iroh are Japanese names I believe but Zhao, Ty Lee, Piandao, Yon Rha, and On Ji are Chinese. The Earth Kingdom's residents, save for Kyoshi Island, pretty much all have Chinese names. It's pretty mixed with The Fire Nation.


There are Chinese Japanese citizens in Japan that date back to hundreds of years ago.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 15, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> There are Chinese Japanese citizens in Japan that date back to hundreds of years ago.



Interesting. Do you think that's what they referencing in the show?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 15, 2009)

I just did a mini-marathon (11 episodes with some episodes missing inbetween) on season 3. Made my Sunday a great day.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 16, 2009)

I was wondering do you think that Azula, Jeong Jeong, and Master Pakku will all be Indian now?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 16, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> I was wondering do you think that Azula, Jeong Jeong, and Master Pakku will all be Indian now?


Nope, robot
Themz indians are gud at cumputarz, thez mus' bee gud 8 wobats


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 16, 2009)

Azula definitely. Especially if they want to keep some continuity between Iroh, Zuko and Ozai. Since Pakku is Water Tribe he'll be of European descent. Norwegian of some sort.
It's a bit nutty seeing these Indian, Moari, and Iranian actors playing characters with Chinese and Japanese names.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Azula definitely. Especially if they want to keep some continuity between Iroh, Zuko and Ozai. Since Pakku is Water Tribe he'll be of European descent. Norwegian of some sort.
> It's a bit nutty seeing these Indian, Moari, and Iranian actors playing characters with Chinese and Japanese names.



It's not a problem if you hold an entirely utilitarian view of the movie: it exists only to foment support for another _Avatar_ series. Nothing more. The content is whatever fantasy M. Night's kid's devise for him; I'm unaffected.


As for _you_, Rekky, you're showing a disheartening misinterpretation of things. Water Tribe Automata Forefathers spent generations experimenting in order to create a labyrinthine skin graft technique. Why make arms out of holograms, holograms that need maintenance, when you can use a self-preserving substance. WHY, I ASK YOU?> SKIN MAINTAINS ITSELF, GODAMMIT!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 16, 2009)

Jove said:


> It's not a problem if you hold an entirely utilitarian view of the movie: it exists only to foment support for another _Avatar_ series. Nothing more. The content is whatever fantasy M. Night's kid's devise for him; I'm unaffected.
> 
> 
> As for _you_, Rekky, you're showing a disheartening misinterpretation of things. Water Tribe Automata Forefathers spent generations experimenting in order to create a labyrinthine skin graft technique. Why make arms out of holograms, holograms that need maintenance, when you can use a self-preserving substance. WHY, I ASK YOU?> SKIN MAINTAINS ITSELF, GODAMMIT!


Yes, skin maintains itself, but only if you have HUMAN chi, therefore, the inferior androids have holograms, since they lack the biochemical processing ability to synthesize skin. Remember, organic material is corrosive on Water Tribe alloys, unless constantly imbued with human chi. The drop of water that produces the chi in androids are pure nature chi, and without human will to convert it, it doesn't prevent organic material such as the skin on cyborgs, from rusting away their skeleton. Didn't you see that there were only a couple rusted androids in the background of the steampunk castle in book 7, chapter 88? Those were the first, failed models of water tribe androids, where the forefathers tried to fabricate a womb that can develop a fetus within the androids.
As you can notice, ten of the androids were severely rusted from the belly out, the forefathers had to make sure they survive, so they had to develop cyborg technology to preserve their lives, all ten of those babies have become the leaders of the water tribe.
Resurrection Akuma Ozai wants the technology now, so he can be immune from Spiritbending, by producing android replicas of himself.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yes, skin maintains itself, but only if you have HUMAN chi, therefore, the inferior androids have holograms, since they lack the biochemical processing ability to synthesize skin. Remember, organic material is corrosive on Water Tribe alloys, unless constantly imbued with human chi. The drop of water that produces the chi in androids are pure nature chi, and without human will to convert it, it doesn't prevent organic material such as the skin on cyborgs, from rusting away their skeleton. Didn't you see that there were only a couple rusted androids in the background of the steampunk castle in book 7, chapter 88? Those were the first, failed models of water tribe androids, where the forefathers tried to fabricate a womb that can develop a fetus within the androids.
> As you can notice, ten of the androids were severely rusted from the belly out, the forefathers had to make sure they survive, so they had to develop cyborg technology to preserve their lives, all ten of those babies have become the leaders of the water tribe.
> Resurrection Akuma Ozai wants the technology now, so he can be immune from Spiritbending, by producing android replicas of himself.



First of all, don;t underestimate our, I mean their technology. 

You're not paying attention to the episodes!! Not _all_ of the Water Tribe are automata. There a small minority of humans, from which the benders derive. You can't perform the grafts with normal human skin. How the fuck would that work? You need a bender's skin, with high concentrations of residual chi. That's why the Southern Water Tribe has collapsed. The true system, a HERRONVOLK DEMOCRACY,, is found in the Northern Water Tribe because they have a solid base of benders. All the Southern people have to spread Katara around, know what I mean? That's why Bato got burned... because Katara sucks.

I know what this is all about. You read that interview in the 23 Vend?miaire 2006 issue of the Nick Mag, where Bryke said that they _considered_ what you spoke of... HOWEVER, they continued, they were shot down in the writer's room. Mike, Bryan,  Nicholson Baker, and Joan Didion all shared that sentiment, whereas Philip Roth, Salman Rushdie, Simon Schama, and Michael Showalter dissented. Head Writer Dave Eggers cast the final vote in favor of a simple decapitation. Ozai knocked that head for real and stuff. Everything else, though, you're spot on.

BUT: That's not Akuma Ozai... it's _Adon_ Ozai.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 16, 2009)

Jove said:


> First of all, don;t underestimate our, I mean their technology.
> 
> You're not paying attention to the episodes!! Not _all_ of the Water Tribe are automata. There a small minority of humans, from which the benders derive. You can't perform the grafts with normal human skin. How the fuck would that work? You need a bender's skin, with high concentrations of residual chi. That's why the Southern Water Tribe has collapsed. The true system, a HERRONVOLK DEMOCRACY,, is found in the Northern Water Tribe because they have a solid base of benders. All the Southern people have to spread Katara around, know what I mean? That's why Bato got burned... because Katara sucks.
> 
> ...


But that still doesn't explain how a Water Tribe child was able to hack into Firenation computers to get Zuko reinstated as the Firelord D:
They said no human is able to break the quantum encryption of Firenation cybertechnology.
Either all Water Tribe members are automata and cyborgs, or they have some form of techno/cyberkinesis, human and automata alike. 
Then it must be true that each bending discipline has at least 12 respective sub-powers now.
Did Bryke just decide to make that canon now?
Dammit Bryke, just when I deduced a canon plot element, you go out and say it's not canon, making me drop the deduction, and then you go an make it canon again.
You brilliant magnificent bastards.


----------



## plox (Mar 16, 2009)

who cares what they expect , its all good as long as i get a movie


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2009)

plox said:


> who cares what they expect , its all good as long as i get a movie



If all you care about is getting one movie, and only one movie, then yes, I guess I wouldn't matter what they expect. 


Also, reading that article again, I noticed that it mentions filming in Vietnam. Wonder what that might be... perhaps The Deserter?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Yeah if it was $250,000,000 they probably would of thought it be wise to cast according to how the fans want it. Not cast because of racism.



Thinking about this a bit deeper... the casting may have been more of a pragmatic choice than anything. Another article said that they were casting local Greenlanders as extras; so making the Water Tribe white might have been a technical issue.

The article also said they were looking for locals with *dog sledding experience*. So honestly, all bets are now off. Who knows what the hell we're going to be watching in 18 months.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Thinking about this a bit deeper... the casting may have been more of a pragmatic choice than anything. Another article said that they were casting local Greenlanders as extras; so making the Water Tribe white might have been a technical issue.
> 
> The article also said they were looking for locals with *dog sledding experience*. So honestly, all bets are now off. Who knows what the hell we're going to be watching in 18 months.


Are the dogs going to be digitally altered to look like Avatar fauna? D:
Sounds like they're going to use a LOT of CG.
My god, it's gonna be like how they added in those CG extras in the original Star Wars trilogies in 1997.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 17, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Are the dogs going to be digitally altered to look like Avatar fauna? D:
> Sounds like they're going to use a LOT of CG.
> My god, it's gonna be like how they added in those CG extras in the original Star Wars trilogies in 1997.



That was my first taste of Star Wars... that probably explains why I've always been alternately indifferent or reviled by that franchise. I shudder to think that this movie might have the same effect on a young kid interested in _Avatar_ in a few years.

Not to give Star Wars false hope that it deserves to be in the same paragraph with _Avatar_.


As for the dogs... who knows what universe this movie is going to end up in after M. Night's done. I can't wait to see what he comes up with to explain bending... maybe you splice your genes with different breeds of dogs. Fir instance, Earthbending = Beagles, because Beagles are fucking cool.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> That was my first taste of Star Wars... that probably explains why I've always been alternately indifferent or reviled by that franchise. I shudder to think that this movie might have the same effect on a young kid interested in _Avatar_ in a few years.
> 
> Not to give Star Wars false hope that it deserves to be in the same paragraph with _Avatar_.
> 
> ...


Star Ways had masterful animatronics, but for some reason, George Lucus thought it would be a good idea to add in extra CG stuff, and replace the animatronics with CG animation when they remastered it in 1997.
I can confidently say, that the addition of the narmful CG extras knocked three stars off that movie out of five.
It was perfect as it was originally. 
And for the first two of the new movies, the CG looked tacky.
The Star Wars movies are great movies, but a lot has been done to bog it down, I mean, they even edited Jar Jar Binks into the ending of the last movie of the original trilogy.

Ugh...

To me, most CG is poorly done, and becomes an eyesore, example, Speed Racer, it gives me a horrendous headache. What ever happened to the art of animatronics? Pyrotechnics? Actual concrete effects?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 17, 2009)

$250 mil? I'd like to have a rundown of what's going into that budget.
$100 million took up a nice portion of Prince Caspian's $225 million budget. That's a 60 year old franchise though whose previous film made $800 million just internationally.

I love Avatar but...damn. Is it impossible to film everything they have to with a smaller, more modest budget for a kid's fantasy film? Seriously, would it just look like a low budget indie if they shaved off $90 mil? I'm completely ignorant on the subject so I honestly don't know.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 17, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> $250 mil? I'd like to have a rundown of what's going into that budget.
> $100 million took up a nice portion of Prince Caspian's $225 million budget. That's a 60 year old franchise though whose previous film made $800 million just internationally.
> 
> I love Avatar but...damn. Is it impossible to film everything they have to with a smaller, more modest budget for a kid's fantasy film? Seriously, would it just look like a low budget film if they shaved off $90 mil? I'm completely ignorant on the subject so I honestly don't know.



That article also states that they've filmed in Vietnam. Not that they _will_, that they already have. The article wasn't written in English, so I'm sure that tidbit and the budget number are either typos or mistranslations.

This movie cannot have a $250 million budget. Even if they have astoundingly ambitious hopes for the franchise, I doubt they're _that_ optimistic. Due to the location shooting and the CGI, I'm sure it's a frightfully large number, but not that high.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 17, 2009)

That $250 mil budget seems to be echoed here -


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 17, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> That $250 mil budget seems to be echoed here -



Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

They are pretty goddamned optimistic. Certainly with what they hope for, a franchise-establishing success, $250 million is reasonable. But this is a monumental investment. Seems like the first movie is going to be a gamble. 

It also dampens my hopes for a new series. If the movie is sucessful, if the movie makes more than $250 million in theaters... I don't see Mike and Bryan returning.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> They are pretty goddamned optimistic. Certainly with what they hope for, a franchise-establishing success, $250 million is reasonable. But this is a monumental investment. Seems like the first movie is going to be a gamble.
> 
> It also dampens my hopes for a new series. If the movie is sucessful, if the movie makes more than $250 million in theaters... I don't see Mike and Bryan returning.



Wow they put that much money into it, and M.Night starts off by pissing the Avatar fans off with his horrible casting choices. I don't think there will be a Book 2 movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 17, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Wow they put that much money into it, and M.Night starts off by pissing the Avatar fans off with his horrible casting choices. I don't think there will be a Book 2 movie.


Unless if they decide to make the movie 12 hours long, and fit the whole series into it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 17, 2009)

On a brighter note:

*MORE SHIPPING SHOES!!!*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> On a brighter note:
> 
> *MORE SHIPPING SHOES!!!*


Those look like double sparrow tail kung fu shoes =o o=


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 17, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Those look like double sparrow tail kung fu shoes =o o=



I don't like that we only see Kyoshi Warrior Suki, ignoring cute Fire Nation Suki or super hot Boiling Rock Suki. 


I suppose that whether these shoes count as Shipping Shoes is up to theologians, but I say it does.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just watched this whole series and I'm fucking impressed. I loved every episode and what is more impressive that it was in English dub. The plot, the character development, the moves were all freaking awesome and the last 4 episodes were amazing and a happy ending was good for this show. Now I need an OST, anyone have that?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2009)

Vino said:


> I just watched this whole series and I'm fucking impressed. I loved every episode *and what is more impressive that it was in English dub*. The plot, the character development, the moves were all freaking awesome and the last 4 episodes were amazing and a happy ending was good for this show. Now I need an OST, anyone have that?



I'm a little confused why you used the word "dub," but glad to see you enjoyed the show.

There is not an OST yet, but the Track Team has released a number of snippets and leitmotifs online. I'll send you my collection. It runs 44 tracks and about 66 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, the talking language is English, hence its a dub, if it was Japanese, I would have called it Japanese dub, simple as that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2009)

Vino said:


> Well, the talking language is English, hence its a dub, if it was Japanese, I would have called it Japanese dub, simple as that.



Alright, but that's just the original tracking, not a dub. A dub is when you take a preexisting track and either embellish it, re-record it, or replace it.

One of the finer ironies of the show is that it's been cited for it's anime influences, and yet when it was finally dubbed into Japanese the acting was ridiculous.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah we've all seen the same clips online.
I wouldn't watching an entire episode dubbed in Japanese. As for the acting being ridiculous...I can't tell.
I'm as familiar with Anime as a Zutarian is with sanity. Although they completely missed the mark with Azula's casting from what I heard in that promo teaser for Book 2.
She's 14/15 and sounds much older. Not sure why Nick Japan didn't bring in a sultrier-voiced actor to take over the role.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah we've all seen the same clips online.
> I wouldn't watching an entire episode dubbed in Japanese. As for the acting being ridiculous...I can't tell.
> *I'm as familiar with Anime as a Zutarian is with sanity*. Although they completely missed the mark with Azula's casting from what I heard in that promo teaser for Book 2.
> She's 14/15 and sounds much older. Not sure why Nick Japan didn't bring in a sultrier-voiced actor to take over the role.



HAI-OOOOOOOOOOOO!

From what I recall, the actor playing Sokka was pretty good, but the girl playing Aang was awfully dramatic and silly. A lot of the acting sounded too frenetic.

Watching the DVDs, on the other hand, I found the French and Spanish dubs were excellent, if those were in fact the dubs used for broadcast.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 18, 2009)

Jove said:


> Alright, but that's just the original tracking, not a dub. A dub is when you take a preexisting track and either embellish it, re-record it, or replace it.
> 
> One of the finer ironies of the show is that it's been cited for it's anime influences, and yet when it was finally dubbed into Japanese the acting was ridiculous.



I don't know, the series is badass enough with its voice acting, especially Ruko, I wouldn't think that a jap dub is needed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2009)

Vino said:


> I don't know, the series is badass enough with its voice acting, especially Ruko, I wouldn't think that a jap dub is needed.



That's an interesting point you bring up. I haven't heard some of the more awesome characters Japanese counterparts. I can't see anyone but James Garrett as Roku.

That also makes me wonder about Roku in the movie... he seems like a character that should have been announced already. They've already cast Ozai, and he's now shown, technically, until 301. It makes me wonder if M. Night is going to make Ozai more prevalent from the beginning.


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2009)

Jove said:


> I don't like that we only see Kyoshi Warrior Suki, ignoring cute Fire Nation Suki or super hot Boiling Rock Suki.
> 
> 
> I suppose that whether these shoes count as Shipping Shoes is up to theologians, but I say it does.
> ...



 I love them.  I love Tu and La's whole motif.  I'm considering getting a tattoo just like them. :>


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> I love them.  I love Tu and La's whole motif.  I'm considering getting a tattoo just like them. :>



Forget the motif, get a tattoo of them. If you do that, you'll be the most desirable girl in the history of everything. 

This recalls discrimination I've suffered. People think it would be funny if I got a tattoo, so a while back I said I'd get a sky blue arrow on one of my hands. I was threatened not to. Fucking racistists.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 18, 2009)

Jove said:


> Alright, but that's just the original tracking, not a dub. A dub is when you take a preexisting track and either embellish it, re-record it, or replace it.
> 
> One of the finer ironies of the show is that it's been cited for it's anime influences, and yet when it was finally dubbed into Japanese the acting was ridiculous.



Oh dear, here we go again 
The Original track as you call it, is pure silence, all movies and shows filmed have to be dubbed, since dubbing in a sound track and sound effects would obliterate the original voice recordings. The voices have to be mixed properly with any extraneous sounds, and then dubbed into what is essential a silent film.
The same goes for animation, anything you watch that has sound, has been dubbed, videogames, animation, live action, and so on and so on.

Please don't turn this into another filler arguement, Jovey honey


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh dear, here we go again
> The Original track as you call it, is pure silence, all movies and shows filmed have to be dubbed, since dubbing in a sound track and sound effects would obliterate the original voice recordings. The voices have to be mixed properly with any extraneous sounds, and then dubbed into what is essential a silent film.
> The same goes for animation, anything you watch that has sound, has been dubbed, videogames, animation, live action, and so on and so on.
> 
> Please don't turn this into another filler arguement, Jovey honey



The filler thing was an issue of semantics. You're just wrong about this one, hon: 



> Main Entry:
> 4dub
> Function:
> transitive verb
> ...



Key words: "new recording," "already recorded." It's only a dub if you go back and re-record certain parts, add in dialogue, or record it in a different language. 

For film, there's an original track that is provided by the boom mic or lapel mics. That audio feed is either used, and/or parts are recorded over in an ADR session, either to change dialogue or because of sound issues. That's for shows that are filmed. 

For animation, yes, technically, you could possibly say that you dub a vocal track onto the animation, but that's also unnecessary. It's the original track. It's like calling the basic tracks of a recorded song dubs; dubs are what you add on after the foundational work is done.

Unless you're recording with Steve Albini. PRODUCER JOKES!


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2009)

Jove said:


> Forget the motif, get a tattoo of them. If you do that, you'll be the most desirable girl in the history of everything.
> 
> This recalls discrimination I've suffered. People think it would be funny if I got a tattoo, so a while back I said I'd get a sky blue arrow on one of my hands. I was threatened not to. Fucking racistists.



..But then you'll only love me for my tattoos, Joveku. 

Anyway, bringin' more fanart. (is it bad that i lol a little inside whenever i see zutara?  also why is it that the losing ship always has more/better fanart? :<)



Also whatever happened to Urkoda, and why is there no fanart? *sad panda*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 18, 2009)

Jove said:


> The filler thing was an issue of semantics. You're just wrong about this one, hon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, it is completely accurate to say that Avatar has an english dub.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 18, 2009)

You're absolutely right about Zutara fanart, they take up a large amount of my favorites gallery simply because it's more abundant. It'd be nice seeing Katara and Zuko actually doing something cool like...uh, bending their elements for example. Unfortunately they're always together, never apart...doing nothing. Gazing into each other's eyes, hugging, and generally being the couple that they were never meant to be.

I've always enjoyed Jove's assessment of the Taang 'ship as being a sort of consolation prize froom Zutarians. "Well Aang absolutely cannot end up with Katara so who can we pair him up with?" Wow, talk about 2 people who shared absolutely no romantic chemistry onscreen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Still, it is completely accurate to say that Avatar has an english dub.



Even if that were true, it's more accurate to say that _Avatar_ is a show done in English.

Sorry, Koi. I can't really find any Urkoda fanart (more than enough Hakato ), but maybe this will do: MELON LORD COSPLAY!!!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 19, 2009)

Jove said:


> Even if that were true, it's more accurate to say that _Avatar_ is a show done in English.
> 
> Sorry, Koi. I can't really find any Urkoda fanart (more than enough Hakato ), but maybe this will do: MELON LORD COSPLAY!!!!!


How's it more accurate? Both of them are true


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> How's it more accurate? Both of them are true



That's if what you said was true, and what you said isn't true at all. I gave you the definition. The original-language recording is not a dub. The only part of it that can be considered dubbed are the portions recorded after the animation comes back.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 19, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's if what you said was true, and what you said isn't true at all. I gave you the definition. The original-language recording is not a dub. The only part of it that can be considered dubbed are the portions recorded after the animation comes back.


Uh, no, both are 100% true 
Avatar has an english dub, end of story
This is exactly like your filler rant


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 19, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Uh, no, both are 100% true
> Avatar has an english dub, end of story
> This is exactly like your filler rant





For the final time: dubbing, overdubbing, Dub music... all predicated upon reworking an existing recording. This is not just my opinion; I've already cited the Merriam-Webster established definition. But please, continue using your ridiculous misnomer.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 19, 2009)

Jove said:


> For the final time: dubbing, overdubbing, Dub music... all predicated upon reworking an existing recording. This is not just my opinion; I've already cited the Merriam-Webster established definition. But please, continue using your ridiculous misnomer.


Yes, and animation has no original audio track, it's either recorded before, or after animation
Unless of course you suggest that the VAs simultaneously record their lines as the animators draw out the animation, but that still counts as dubbing.
You're going into semantics again 
It's not like it makes Avatar a bad thing if it has filler or it is dubbed, that's something completely unavoidable.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 19, 2009)

Why is this an argument? Jove is right not because I like the guy but because it's how it is. Let's take the definition from the Museum Of Broadcast Communications website - 


> Dubbing has two meanings in the process of television production. It is used to describe the replacement of one sound track (music, sound effects, dialogue, natural sound, etc.) by another.



Avatar most certainly has been dubbed into Spanish, German, Cantonese, Japanese etc. Nobody would say that it has an English dub, that's just simply never used when a production's original language track is in English.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyway time to do some railroading

How would you all feel if Avatar become the American equivelent of gundam or something like that and by equivlent I mean long running action oriented animated show but hardly ever about the same people like.



also why the hell  I avoided using the words anime or cartoon is beyond me >.>


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 20, 2009)

I was watching Sozens Comet again on TV, and I just can't help but get disappointed for the Avatar movie. The ending to Avatars so epic, a movie could make it even more epic but I cant take this casting seriously, its really going to put a big wrench in the film even if the movies are good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 20, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Anyway time to do some railroading
> 
> How would you all feel if Avatar become the American equivelent of gundam or something like that and by equivlent I mean long running action oriented animated show but hardly ever about the same people like.



I don't know what Gundam is, but that's exactly what I want. At the very least, I'd like _one more_ story set in the _Avatar_ world.




Superrazien said:


> I was watching Sozens Comet again on TV, and I just can't help but get disappointed for the Avatar movie. The ending to Avatars so epic, a movie could make it even more epic but I cant take this casting seriously, its really going to put a big wrench in the film even if the movies are good.



Budget = Half a bill. 

And even with that, I don't think it's conceivably possible to adequately adapt Sozin's Comet to live action.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 20, 2009)

They could always use the flight CGI team for heroes


----------



## Burke (Mar 21, 2009)

Ya a giant bison will look wierd in complete CGI >_>


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 21, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> Ya a giant bison will look wierd in complete CGI >_>


Not if they make it as lovable as Falcor in the Neverending Story


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 21, 2009)

Falcor :


----------



## Wesley (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 21, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> Ya a giant bison will look wierd in complete CGI >_>



Who needs CGI? 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2009)

..But is it a bison, or a buffalo?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 21, 2009)

Koi said:


> ..But is it a bison, or a buffalo?


Buffison            .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 22, 2009)

That's an interesting question, because they call Appa a Sky Bison, but bison are only found in America and Europe. He was also called a Wind Buffalo once, and buffalo are found in only Africa and Asia. Normally, you would go with the Asian influence in _Avatar_, but Appa's most likely based on the White Bison, a rare breed considered sacred by some. So this is actually a rare case of domestic influence in _Avatar_.


So how do we get Appa and his kind? Here's the equation:



+



=


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 22, 2009)

Lulz, no hotlinking


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's an interesting question, because they call Appa a Sky Bison, but bison are only found in America and Europe. He was also called a Wind Buffalo once, and buffalo are found in only Africa and Asia. Normally, you would go with the Asian influence in _Avatar_, but Appa's most likely based on the White Bison, a rare breed considered sacred by some. So this is actually a rare case of domestic influence in _Avatar_.
> 
> 
> So how do we get Appa and his kind? Here's the equation:
> ...


Oh Miyazaki, your imagination touches us everywhere.

I thought Appa was a yak at fist viewing


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

I think Bryke admitted to the catbus influence, actually. *needs to see that god damned movie*

And remember in the episode where they freed the Earthbenders?  The guards didn't know if it was a bison or a buffalo.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> I think Bryke admitted to the catbus influence, actually. *needs to see that god damned movie*
> 
> And remember in the episode where they freed the Earthbenders?  The guards didn't know if it was a bison or a buffalo.


Yeah, pretty much the earliest interview they had was that they cited their inspirations, Totoro and Miyazaki's work in general as one of them


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

Lulz wait, they shuld make Bisonbus 
all aboard


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 22, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yeah, pretty much the earliest interview they had was that they cited their inspirations, Totoro and Miyazaki's work in general as one of them



Yup. They specifically mentioned Catbus in an interview on the Book 1 Boxset, and possibly a commentary as well.



Side note, Rekky: I finally watched _Storm Riders_. The animation was lush, though I felt the story could have been more cohesive. Still, I liked it.


----------



## Burke (Mar 22, 2009)

XD jimplyjee


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> Yup. They specifically mentioned Catbus in an interview on the Book 1 Boxset, and possibly a commentary as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, Rekky: I finally watched _Storm Riders_. The animation was lush, though I felt the story could have been more cohesive. Still, I liked it.


Yeah, the movie was very hectic in story, since they had to mush a whole arc into 100 minutes


----------



## Koi (Mar 22, 2009)

I think mainly animatronic with hints of CGI will probably be the way to go for Appa.  Like the Faun in Pan's Labyrinth.  And the thought recently struck me that they might OMIT MOMO!  He's not exactly integral to the plot.. D8


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> I think mainly animatronic with hints of CGI will probably be the way to go for Appa.  Like the Faun in Pan's Labyrinth.  And the thought recently struck me that they might OMIT MOMO!  He's not exactly integral to the plot.. D8


B-B-But but, Momo is soooooo marketable! They wouldn't dare omit him/her!


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 23, 2009)

Koi said:


> I think mainly animatronic with hints of CGI will probably be the way to go for Appa.  Like the Faun in Pan's Labyrinth.  And the thought recently struck me that they might OMIT MOMO!  He's not exactly integral to the plot.. D8



that would be the best way to go, but just watch they'll make him completely CGI. Hollywood stopped trying to using animatronics the second they could pull off CGI that isn't glaringly ugly on screen, which is a shame since a well worked animatronic animal would work in so much more organically than a CGI animal that everyone knows isn't actually there.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 23, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> that would be the best way to go, but just watch they'll make him completely CGI. Hollywood stopped trying to using animatronics the second they could pull off CGI that isn't glaringly ugly on screen, which is a shame since a well worked animatronic animal would work in so much more organically than a CGI animal that everyone knows isn't actually there.


CGI is just too cheap to use, even though it costs a measure of good ambiance


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

..This sounds like a job for..

HENSON WORKSHOP!


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 23, 2009)

Zuko learns that some people has it worse than him.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 23, 2009)

Koi said:


> ..This sounds like a job for..
> 
> HENSON WORKSHOP!



the second Jim Henson died, Henson workshop stopped putting out top of the line animatronics, which is a real shame but there's no helping he was the real brains of the operation. God rest his soul


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> the second Jim Henson died, Henson workshop stopped putting out top of the line animatronics, which is a real shame but there's no helping he was the real brains of the operation. God rest his soul



That's a good point.

I nominate the guys that did Wonder Showzen.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Zuko learns that some people has it worse than him.


Haha shit, I wasn't expecting that. 

I miss Jim Henson. 

They should just get the guy who did the Zuko/Sokka/Aang puppets at ComicCon.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, Kevin Coppa does have a deep admiration for Jim Henson. I'll run it by him.
I want to go ahead and give a plug to  who took it upon themselves to create a new series based in the Avatar world, here's a teaser trailer -
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK-RhHWjPGE[/YOUTUBE]

Apparently the first episode is already animated. Mind you there aren't a team of Koreans working their asses off so I think we can forgive them if the animation looks a tad crude.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2009)

That got me really excited... then came the image of Aang's skeleton with glowing arrow. 

It does seem like the most logical plot for such an elaborate fanfiction, though. The Evil Avatar theory is pretty popular.


----------



## kakoishii (Mar 24, 2009)

^ I lol'ed at the skeleton head Aang  I know it wasn't meant to be funny, but for some reason it made me chuckle 
That's an ambitious project though, I'll probably keep up with crude animation or not, after unless you've got a Korean sweat shop in your basement animation is an arduous process even with the help of computers.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2009)

I kind of like the way it looks. It's probably not an artistic choice, but I'll choose to believe it is. It reminds me of the Escape from the Spirit World pieces. The Earthbending looked a bit rough, but I thought the bending movement was cool.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 24, 2009)

There also doesn't seem to be sense of "Sore Loser-ness" that I'm sure the Zutarian finale project will have. The_ Dawning Of Darkness_ appears to be born out of an honest desire to continue a cool concept.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 24, 2009)

I only see one minor problem. The new Avatar is born after the last one dies and that dude looks a bit older than 5.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I only see one minor problem. The new Avatar is born after the last one dies and that dude looks a bit older than 5.



That is an _excellent_ point. 

Add to that: Zuko and Azula are both quite old in this trailer. Aang is biologically 2-3 years younger than the two of them. Yet there's an Airbender, a _young_ Airbender, in a frame just before old Azula is shown. I'm assuming this has to be a child of Aang. So how did that happen? I have a feeling I might not like the explanation.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> That is an _excellent_ point.
> 
> Add to that: Zuko and Azula are both quite old in this trailer. Aang is biologically 2-3 years younger than the two of them. Yet there's an Airbender, a _young_ Airbender, in a frame just before old Azula is shown. I'm assuming this has to be a child of Aang. So how did that happen? I have a feeling I might not like the explanation.


Asexual reproduction?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 25, 2009)

Eww.

Though, wihle the easiest explanation is that the airbender is probably his grandchild, I like the explanation I just thought of right now.

While it took most of his life, he finally convinced Katara that, for the sake peace and balance, he needed to populate the world with as many air benders as possible. 

So, at the old age of 90, he was finally let loose on his crazy, cactus juice induced (it also works like viagra, something Sokka never shared) world wide sex tour, only to suffocate under a pile of booty 10 years later.

At least he died happy


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2009)

This might clear things up a bit.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIzRdmVE260[/YOUTUBE]

I suppose that providing a soundtrack won't be a problem since this video features Armenian duduk music and I'm sure no Avatar fan will be the wiser. Expect a lot of Chinese GuZheng and Pipa music also.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ah, right. Grandchildren. I hadn't considered that in my lust for plot holes. 


I wonder why Aang has an adopted Earthbending granddaughter..


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow... I hadn't expected people to be talking about my animated fanfic on places other than youtube... Well Before you ask, I am just the writer/director... I didnt do any of the animation or drawings... I am sorely lacking in those 2 departments... 

If anyone has any questions that I am able to answer at this time I'll do my best...

Also please understand all the animations in the trailer are tests in animation... They aren't scenes from the show... So some things will look more refined in the final cut...


**Note** It looks as if there are several plot holes at this point because I cant just spill my guts about the entire story... So please understand I'm not one of those stupid writers who does absolutely no research or has the mental capacity of a thimble... I have read many horrible fan fics on avatar, and trust me, I know why people would worry...

So the things you are concerned about, have logical reasoning, but I cant speak on them at this time... It would be too much of a giveaway if I did...

So fear not... There's method to the madness...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK-RhHWjPGE[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah I saw that, the animation is a bit weird at some scenes and the colouring could be better, and the plot doesn't really make sense, ah well, at least people try to keep Avatar alive.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

Vino said:


> Yeah I saw that, the animation is a bit weird at some scenes and the colouring could be better, and the plot doesn't really make sense, ah well, at least people try to keep Avatar alive.



And may I ask what you even know about the plot for it to not make sense?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 26, 2009)

1) The next avatar should be water type.

2) Aang's death is a bit weird, since he's younger than Zuko and Azula, and they should die before him, unless Aang got killed or died from some disease.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

Vino said:


> 1) The next avatar should be water type.


You are right... The next avatar is a waterbender... Like I said, I did my homework... Water, earth, fire, air, then it starts back over to water...



Vino said:


> 2) Aang's death is a bit weird, since he's younger than Zuko and Azula, and they should die before him, unless Aang got killed or died from some disease.


Well all I can say is, people die at whatever age... Death doesn't really care how old you are... Babies die every day, but you never here anyone saying, "well my grand ma is alive, so a baby dieing doesnt make sense" As for how he died, we arent at liberty to say at the moment... That info is considered a SPOILER...


----------



## Wesley (Mar 26, 2009)

There won't be a new Avatar.  Aang's the last one.  There won't be any new Airbenders, therefore the cycle is broken.  And it was shown in the Airbender temple.  The way the Avatars were counting downward in a spiral, with Aang's place being the end of the spiral.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

Wesley said:


> There won't be a new Avatar.  Aang's the last one.  There won't be any new Airbenders, therefore the cycle is broken.  And it was shown in the Airbender temple.  The way the Avatars were counting downward in a spiral, with Aang's place being the end of the spiral.



Uh... No... Aang isnt the last avatar... When he dies you still have the water, earth and fire reincarnations... Which a rough estimate gives them 100 years each to live... Though Kioshi lived for 200 years... And so in 300 years, if the air nomad population hasnt recovered, then the cycle will be broken, and then the avatar will cease to exist...

And of course the spiral of avatars in the temple led down to aang, they kinda cant add statues of avatars that have yet to be born... That and there was only so much room in that one chamber... I would assume they had another room to start adding more statues in at a later point... You know... If they all hadn't been killed...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 26, 2009)

actually, the spiral ended at Roku, but the point still stands. it was never said that Aang was the last avatar, and if some of the fanart i've seen is any indication, he's more than well equiped to make more airbenders.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> actually, the spiral ended at Roku, but the point still stands. it was never said that Aang was the last avatar, and if some of the fanart i've seen is any indication, he's more than well equiped to make more airbenders.



I'm thinking aang has a 1/3 chance of having an airbender kid every time he conceives a child...

1/3 chance it could be a water bender...

1/3 chance it could be an air bender...

1/3 chance it could be either water tribe or air nomad, but is a nonbender...

If born an airbender, then Aang is on his way... If born a nonbender Air nomad, then he's still on his way, after all, that kid has a chance of having air nomad bending or nonbending kids...

But he's screwed if it comes out water tribe in any way...


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 26, 2009)

Hwoarang said:


> Zuko learns that some people has it worse than him.



Awesome fanart


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, I didn't expect this. Very cool to see someone involved show up. It's good to know that the person creatively responsible for the plot is such a well-informed fan.

And someone that obviously is cognizant about the fandom. It seems that you're well aware of some of the factions out there that make it difficult for a project like this. Well, I look forward to something measured and erudite.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 26, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> I'm thinking aang has a 1/3 chance of having an airbender kid every time he conceives a child...
> 
> 1/3 chance it could be a water bender...
> 
> ...


As much as that doesn't work in real life, this is fiction, so it's pretty much as simplistic as trying to concieve four times to get an airbender.

Though, bending is learnable, it's not something that's in blood, so you could just teach any kid a form of bending.I suppose a person's nature influences the preferable attribute of their chi.

As for Aang's death in the fan series, I'd like to say spiritbending shortened his life.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 26, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> As much as that doesn't work in real life, this is fiction, so it's pretty much as simplistic as trying to concieve four times to get an airbender.
> 
> Though, bending is learnable, *it's not something that's in blood, so you could just teach any kid a form of bending*.I suppose a person's nature influences the preferable attribute of their chi.
> 
> As for Aang's death in the fan series, I'd like to say spiritbending shortened his life.



Well, that's true and it's not true. You can't teach just anyone bending. According to Mike and Bryan, only a small portion of each of the Four Nations are born with the ability to bend. And genetics are a factor as well. It's just that chi is profoundly more important.



> RM: Okay, next I know I'm going really left brained and you can call me a geek because I am, but in "The Fortuneteller" you have a pair of twins...kids...one is an earthbender and one isn't. So is bending genetic, or is it some sort of spiritual thing? How does it work?
> 
> BK: Mike and I just got new puppies. They're brothers. They have the same mother and father. Same litter. Mike's dog can just sit in a crate and be happy as a clam. My dog just loses all control...everything. Who knows why these things happen? They're beyond our full understanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it goes like this...

In the avatar universe Races cant mix... They just cant... What I mean by that is this...

Take a look at fire nation people compared to water tribe people...

Fire nation people have golden eyes, and light skin... Water tribe have blue eyes and darker skin... If a Fire nation person were to have a kid with a water tribe person, the child would be born looking either 100% fire nation, or 100% water tribe... It wouldnt be born a firebender with dark skin and golden eyes... It just doesnt work that way in the avatar universe... Its like a random genetic percentage as to whether or not the child will be a bender or non bender... Or one race or another... 

Like I'm guessing two benders having a child may have a higher percentage of having a bender child, than two nonbenders would have at having a bender child... But as we saw with katara, two nonbenders can have a bending child... They just most likely have less of a chance...


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> As much as that doesn't work in real life, this is fiction, so it's pretty much as simplistic as trying to concieve four times to get an airbender.


As much as what doesnt work in real life?



ReikaiDemon said:


> Though, bending is learnable, it's not something that's in blood, so you could just teach any kid a form of bending.I suppose a person's nature influences the preferable attribute of their chi.


Bending is only learn-able to benders... You cant teach a nonbender to bend... And you cant teach a firebender to earthbend... It just doesnt work that way... You can only bend an element if you are born a bender... Otherwise its a big No... Why do u think sokka was so depressed when he finally realized he was the "Regular" guy in the group...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 26, 2009)

But Sokka's a chic bender. the most powerful bending of all!


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> But Sokka's a chic bender. the most powerful bending of all!



True... 

I mean I like sokka and everything... But I honestly dont see how he ever got a girl to like him... He was a goofy clutz, and he was never funny... We always found ourselves laughing at him, not with him... His jokes were lame, but it was funny to watch him get hurt...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 26, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> True...
> 
> I mean I like sokka and everything... But I honestly dont see how he ever got a girl to like him...





'Cause he's the Goddamn Sokka that's why!


----------



## Koi (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd hit it.

Also, Chit Sang has/had gray eyes, and he's a firebender.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> 'Cause he's the Goddamn Sokka that's why!




You sure?


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 26, 2009)

Koi said:


> I'd hit it.
> 
> Also, Chit Sang has/had gray eyes, and he's a firebender.



Well as they get older it could change... It goes from gold to brown... Zuko had gold, and Iroh had brown... But gray would be an ash color... Still fire nation related... But yeah... Anyway...


----------



## konohaXzuzu101 (Mar 27, 2009)

hellos! konohaXzuzu101 here!
i'm part of The Dawning of Darkness [(DOD) in short] crew...xp
i'm _Cestsalavie92_ in *YouTube*, _damei92_ in *MySpace* and _zuzu101_ in *Chatango*


----------



## konohaXzuzu101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Saw the Sokka pics...xD
First one was HOT the other one was...erm...*speechless*
There's another hot pic...the one where Sokka had a sword's master...xp


----------



## Wesley (Mar 27, 2009)

The series is called the Last Airbender.  Meaning he's the last one.  And no, it didn't lead to Roku.  It lead down to Aang, who hadn't been given a statue yet.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> The series is called the Last Airbender.  Meaning he's the last one.  And no, it didn't lead to Roku.  It lead down to Aang, who hadn't been given a statue yet.



I'm pretty sure it led down to roku... Aang was just walking around looking... I'll find a image of it and see...





Yeah... It ended with roku... And they had room for like 3 or 4 more statues... And aang didn't stand in the next statues place... He stood in fount of rokus statue looking at it...


Ha! but one guy I talked to seemed to believe the Indian guru was the one who was waiting in that chamber... He just got tired of waiting... lol...

And speaking of off the wall ideas, Another guy seemed to think azula killed herself at the end of book 3... He said it was completely clear... He said after she was chained up she started shooting lightning everywhere in an attempt to end her life...

Now I dont know what sozins comet he was watching... But it wasnt the one I saw... lol... He for some reason got her blasting fire out of her mouth confused with lightning... Which she couldn't do lightning anyway because her hands were chained behind her back... which I don't see how she couldn't have just broke the chains... Or attack katara with a fire blast from the feet or her mouth...



But yeah... I don't get how people get some of those off the wall ideas in their heads... No wonder why most fan fics suck...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 27, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> I don't get how people get some of those off the wall ideas in their heads... *No wonder why most fan fics suck...*



If you hate yourself, go to Deviant Art and search "how I became yours". Then wallow in the horrible horrible character murder. Then rejoice in the fact that, no matter what you could possibly do with a fan project or fan fic, it can never be as bad as that.


As far as Aang being the absolute last airbender ever... I think one of the great things about the avatar-verse is that there is so much (I believe purposefully) left up to the fans imagination,The rules for that world are never set completely in stone (I mean, yes, it does have some concrete rules, but there's a lot left for the fanbase to create and explore.)

Also, as long as it's handled and written well, I've never been a slave to canon (to an extent).


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> You sure?



Oh yes.   I stand by my declaration.

Also re: Azula-- Bryke noted somewhere that Azula had just cracked, and social rehabilitation was going to be the key for her to return to.. erm, 'normal,' I guess.  She's not dead.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 27, 2009)

Koi said:


> Oh yes.   I stand by my declaration.
> 
> Also re: Azula-- Bryke noted somewhere that Azula had just cracked, and social rehabilitation was going to be the key for her to return to.. erm, 'normal,' I guess.  She's not dead.



I tried to tell that to the guy... But you know how some people are...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> If you hate yourself, go to Deviant Art and search "how I became yours". Then wallow in the horrible horrible character murder. Then rejoice in the fact that, no matter what you could possibly do with a fan project or fan fic, it can never be as bad as that.





I was hoping that thing would never be referenced here. Revealing Destiny looks sane compared to the abysmal fan desperation of How I Became Yours. How I Became Yours is the Ayn Rand of Zutara fanfics, in writing ability, length, and suffocating ideology...


The girl who does it is cute, though.


----------



## Koi (Mar 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> I was hoping that thing would never be referenced here. Revealing Destiny looks sane compared to the abysmal fan desperation of How I Became Yours. How I Became Yours is the Ayn Rand of Zutara fanfics, in writing ability, length, and suffocating ideology...
> 
> 
> *The girl who does it is cute, though*.



NO EXCUSES. 

But here u can haz turtleducks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2009)

Koi said:


> NO EXCUSES.
> 
> But here u can haz turtleducks.



That's a different kind of cute, but if there is a Platonic form of "cute" it's turtle-ducklings. 


I can go turtle-duck for turtle-duck, though. Check out what someone made:


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> I was hoping that thing would never be referenced here. Revealing Destiny looks sane compared to the abysmal fan desperation of _How I Became Yours_. _How I Became Yours_ is the Ayn Rand of Zutara fanfics, in writing ability, length, and suffocating ideology...
> 
> 
> The girl who does it is cute, though.



Fan Desperation? How can you say that?

Mai was made into a villain, poisoned Katara and Zuko's child, threw a dagger at Azula's chest and was killed by Katara's bloodbending soon afterwards.

Nothing desperate about that.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 27, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Fan Desperation? How can you say that?
> 
> Mai was made into a villain, poisoned Katara and Zuko's child, threw a dagger at Azula's chest and was killed by Katara's bloodbending soon afterwards.
> 
> Nothing desperate about that.



Wow... That sounds like it sucked... BIG TIME...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, that's true and it's not true. You can't teach just anyone bending. According to Mike and Bryan, only a small portion of each of the Four Nations are born with the ability to bend. And genetics are a factor as well. It's just that chi is profoundly more important.


That's how it is in Chinese fictionary tropes, Although genetics and talent are closely related, it depends on the devotion of the individual. Chi and blood make it easier though.


serialkiffer said:


> I think it goes like this...
> 
> In the avatar universe Races cant mix... They just cant... What I mean by that is this...
> 
> ...


The yellow eyes might be a sign of Firenation nobility. I think in the series, it was mentioned that Iroh went to the spirit realm.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 27, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> I'm pretty sure it led down to roku... Aang was just walking around looking... I'll find a image of it and see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, does it seem strange that the end of the Avatar line was pretty much preordained with the statues?

Perhaps there is a complex mathematical formula for that? 

Azula couldn't fight efficiently, she was going insane, and she was sleep deprived.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's how it is in Chinese fictionary tropes, Although genetics and talent are closely related, it depends on the devotion of the individual. Chi and blood make it easier though.



That's fair enough, but in the _Avatar_ universe, unless you were born with the ability to bend, you will never bend.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's fair enough, but in the _Avatar_ universe, unless you were born with the ability to bend, you will never bend.



Exactly...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 27, 2009)

Probably the best comparison to make is to the "Harry Potter" world.  "Benders" are the wizards and witches and non-benders are the muggles. Muggles can't learn magic no matter how hard they try (or want to).

After all, how else would Aang have been able to take away Ozai's bending if it was something he learned. That would be like taking someones math away?


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 27, 2009)

loved this show once upon a time ago.


----------



## Stalin (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's some fanfic thats actually decent:


----------



## Wesley (Mar 27, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Probably the best comparison to make is to the "Harry Potter" world.  "Benders" are the wizards and witches and non-benders are the muggles. Muggles can't learn magic no matter how hard they try (or want to).
> 
> After all, how else would Aang have been able to take away Ozai's bending if it was something he learned. That would be like taking someones math away?



Except there are some extremely awesome "muggles" in Avatar.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 27, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Except there are some extremely awesome "muggles" in Avatar.



Not really... If you aren't really a bender... You kinda suck...


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 27, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> Not really... If you aren't really a bender... You kinda suck...


 Umm... no. Both in terms of fighting ability and character in general non-benders come off better than muggles when compared to wizards.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 27, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> Not really... If you aren't really a bender... You kinda suck...



He's right men, we're all benders here, we've nothing to fear from a normal... Wait a minute, what's that...



...


_*OH SHI...*_





It would appear Ty Lee disagrees with your assessment.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 27, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> It would appear Ty Lee disagrees with your assessment.



Wow... Just Ty lee? She's a special case I guess... A one in a million shot you might say...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 27, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> Wow... Just Ty lee? She's a special case I guess... A one in a million shot you might say...


Um, what? ._.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 28, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> Wow... Just Ty lee? She's a special case I guess... A one in a million shot you might say...



Did you even watch the show?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> Wow... Just Ty lee? She's a special case I guess... A one in a million shot you might say...





Start watching at 5:04

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-cnbr62Clc&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## konohaXzuzu101 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Zzzz*



serialkiffer said:


> Not really... If you aren't really a bender... You kinda suck...



that's not true!!!
Mai kinda rocked and so did tylee...
there was the lady that had a huge mole that could sniff anything and find that person...she was quite a good fighter too! 


yumyums


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Did you even watch the show?


Seconded, Ty Lee isn't a special case, she just has some damn good kung fu(which is Dim Mak, the actual name for "combat" tai chi.), Piandao can't bend, but he has jian skills that put Sozin Comet powered firebenders to shame, Jun can't bend either, but she's a BEAST of a bounty hunter, Mai can do more with her knives and hands than a whole guard of firebenders, those pirates really gave Aang and the firebenders a run with their kung fu, Gur Pathik can't bend, but he's probably the most spiritually powerful non-bender that has the knowledge to teach the Avatar anything, even Jet gave benders a lot of trouble. You don't need to bend to kick a lot of ass, bending is just a wide spread form of kung fu that kingdoms use in their military and culture. Benders can probably hold their own with just using their kung fu styles without bending as well.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 28, 2009)

Doesn't the Avatar movie start filming this month? Wonder how long till we get some pictures.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 28, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Doesn't the Avatar movie start filming this month? Wonder how long till we get some pictures.


When fancorders are successful in breaching film set security


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 28, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Ty Lee isn't a special case, she just has some damn good kung fu.


She is a special case... The only nonbender who can take on a bender...




ReikaiDemon said:


> Piandao can't bend, but he has jian skills that put Sozin Comet powered firebenders to shame.


You are kidding right? I hope so... He only took on the other non benders, and ran and left paku when firebenders showed up... Then paku would have been killed if Jeong jeong hadnt saved him... So yeah Piandao is a good swordsman, but could only beat nonbenders and weak benders...




ReikaiDemon said:


> Jun can't bend either, but she's a BEAST of a bounty hunter.


 Because her mole thing helps her out...




ReikaiDemon said:


> Mai can do more with her knives and hands than a whole guard of firebenders, those pirates really gave


I never understood how she had over 50000000 daggers, and other pointy things just up her sleeves... But if I had to choose, I wouldnt want her on my team...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 28, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Doesn't the Avatar movie start filming this month? Wonder how long till we get some pictures.



According to Avatar Portal, based on what their source told them:



> The Last Airbender trailer/teaser has in fact been completed, and will be shown in the previews of Transformers 2 when it comes out this summer!!!!!!! It has been confirmed it is in fact "bad-ass" with Noah going Kung-Fu crazy. Transformers 2 is due out June 24 2009 according to IMDB, so we will get our first direct peek of the movies from MNight in only 3 months!!!!!


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 28, 2009)

Well...sounds cool to me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 28, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> She is a special case... The only nonbender who can take on a bender...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To reiterate, um, what? ._.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 28, 2009)

Sokka's sword master was pretty badass for a normy...ofcourse Zuzu > all


----------



## Wesley (Mar 28, 2009)

Sokka himself was pretty awesome.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 28, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> She is a special case... The only nonbender who can take on a bender...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notices you said nothing about Jet.

And don't forget Suki.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 28, 2009)

Jet was captured and brainwashed by benders... And eventually killed by a bender, with one little earth pillar... He fought well against weak firebenders... And did ok against zuko, but zuko wasn't bending...

Dont forget Suki was captured by azula for like 500 episodes... She did good against weak benders... But when faced with a strong one like azula, she couldnt cut it...


So nonbenders are nothing compared to strong benders...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 28, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> J
> So nonbenders are nothing compared to strong benders...



Neither are weak benders. So your saying that normal humans are at least on par with weak/normal benders.



serialkiffer said:


> J
> Dont forget Suki was captured by azula for like 500 episodes... She did good against weak benders... But when faced with a strong one like azula, she couldnt cut it...



That's like saying someone sucks because they couldn't beat superman!


For the most part, I actually agree with you.

In general, benders are easily superior to normal humans. But you have to admit that, in the avatar world, there are some normal humans that can stand up to benders. Maybe not go toe to toe against the big time benders (main cast and such), but I wouldn't say that being a non-bender automatically = suckage. Yes, they're at a disadvantage (significantly in some cases), but that doesn't mean "normals" can't be used as good characters.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 29, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Neither are weak benders. So your saying that normal humans are at least on par with weak/normal benders.


No, I'm saying skilled nonbenders are on par with weak/normal benders...





stab-o-tron5000 said:


> but that doesn't mean "normals" can't be used as good characters.


No it doesn't... They can be good characters... It just means I wouldn't want them on my side in a fight...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 29, 2009)

There's also the non-bender warriors of the water tribe, they give the firebenders plenty of trouble. 

Benders just have the benefit of reach, non-benders could use dim mak, take away their chi circulation. I don't think either human is better than the other in kung fu ability, all bending needs the use of hands and feet, and establishing a good root, most forms of kung fu is centered on breaking balance, and redirecting paths. Ty Lee is not a special case, she wasn't born being able to stop chi. Any human with enough talent can take on benders, even the strong ones if need be. 
If Ty Lee is capable of using death touches, then we can assume that non-benders can use chi in the same way it is utilized in the real world.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 29, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> No, I'm saying skilled nonbenders are on par with weak/normal benders...



Yeah, that's what I was trying to get at, just didn't word it right




serialkiffer said:


> No it doesn't... They can be good characters... It just means I wouldn't want them on my side in a fight...



I think the back and forth that got started here was a bit of a misunderstanding really.

It's your original statement I had a knee jerk reaction to. Can you see how this:


serialkiffer said:


> Not really... If you aren't really a bender... You kinda suck...


Came across the wrong way? Since you seem to have meant "If you aren't really a bender... _Your not as useful in a fight..." _but it instead came across like you were saying that if you not a bender your not a worthwhile person/character.

I, for one, tend to really dislike the whole POWER = CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT trap that most anime (*cough* sage mode *cough* *cough* ultra hollow Ichigo) tends to fall into. It's one of the reasons I always liked Avatar. While they did get stronger throughout the show. It was never used as a substitute for character development. The bending and fight scenes accented the storyline, they didn't become the storyline.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 29, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I think the back and forth that got started here was a bit of a misunderstanding really. Since you seem to have meant "If you aren't really a bender... _Your not as useful in a fight..." _but it instead came across like you were saying that if you not a bender your not a worthwhile person/character.



Oh, well I like sokka... I just pretty much think he got lucky every time he was in a fight, up until he took swordsman training... And unrealistically mastered it in less than a day...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 29, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> ... And unrealistically mastered it in less than a day...


 Hey! ...it was like, two days, possibly three.

Though he was hardly a "master" by any stretch. Even Paindo told him he wasn't very good.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 29, 2009)

A new concept art video is up... 

Avatar: The Dawning Of Darkness, Concept Art Promo 3...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ5XxyPvnZY&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I, for one, tend to really dislike the whole POWER = CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT trap that most anime (*cough* sage mode *cough* **cough* ultra hollow Ichigo*) tends to fall into. It's one of the reasons I always liked Avatar. While they did get stronger throughout the show. It was never used as a substitute for character development. The bending and fight scenes accented the storyline, they didn't become the storyline.



But that's been a useful for sociological purposes. Kubo's been so deficient for so long, that now Ichigo looks somewhat cool and Bleach Avenue goes bonkers over it. Not just brainwashed sycophants like TV, either. ** Normally sane people believe that Bleach is exciting right now because of the long dearth of worthwhile material. 


But the point is a good one. The balance of the show was exceptional and unusual. The show had fighting, but was not focused upon the fighting. Likewise, the show had a supernatural power exclusive to a small portion of the show's world, but this power was not supreme. Having the power did not equate to an automatic win over someone who did not.

And I strongly disagree with the assessment that skilled non-benders are at the level of benders that are weak or of normal ability. Nothing in the show suggests this, but characters like Piandao and Ty Lee directly repudiate it. 

Piandao's home was invaded by a platoon of one hundred soldiers, and he defeated them all. And what are the odds that all one hundred of them were non-benders? Or that the benders involved were weak? The Terra Team were considered elite Earthbenders, and even with numbers they were dismantled by Ty Lee. The Yu Yan Archers were able to subdue Aang, who was not only an Avatar but an Airbender, which should be the worst kind of enemy for projectile specialists.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> The Yu Yan Archers were able to subdue Aang, who was not only an Avatar but an Airbender, which should be the worst kind of enemy for projectile specialists.


First of all, Aang sucks... Second of all, he was pretty weak in season one... Zuko took on a Yu Yan Archer and broke his bow with one tiny fire blast... So yeah...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> First of all, Aang sucks... Second of all, he was pretty weak in season one... Zuko took on a Yu Yan Archer and broke his bow with one tiny fire blast... So yeah...



Ah, so you _are_ a troll.


----------



## Koi (Mar 29, 2009)

WAIT, MY FRIENDS NEED TO SUCK ON THOSE FROGS!


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> Ah, so you _are_ a troll.



So I have to like aang to not be a troll?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> So I have to like aang to not be a troll?



We're not discussing which characters we like. In fact, that's the only part of that post with any validity. 

1. You said Aang was weak in Book 1. He was an Airbending Master.

2. You also said that Zuko fought a Yu Yan, which never happened.

So either you are just trying to push this argument further to amuse yourself, or you don't know the show very well.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> We're not discussing which characters we like.


 I felt like pointing it out anyway...



Jove said:


> 1. You said Aang was weak in Book 1. He was an Airbending Master.


Well he looked weak to me...



Jove said:


> 2. You also said that Zuko fought a Yu Yan, which never happened.


Uh, yeah it did...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> But that's been a useful for sociological purposes. Kubo's been so deficient for so long, that now Ichigo looks somewhat cool and Bleach Avenue goes bonkers over it. Not just brainwashed sycophants like TV, either. ** Normally sane people believe that Bleach is exciting right now because of the long dearth of worthwhile material.
> 
> 
> But the point is a good one. The balance of the show was exceptional and unusual. The show had fighting, but was not focused upon the fighting. Likewise, the show had a supernatural power exclusive to a small portion of the show's world, but this power was not supreme. Having the power did not equate to an automatic win over someone who did not.
> ...


That's exactly what I'm trying to explain


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> 2. You also said that Zuko fought a Yu Yan, which never happened.


Sorry, Jove, but he is right. He's talking about  when Zuko and Iroh ran into the Rough Rhinos.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Sorry, Jove, but he is right. He's talking about  when Zuko and Iroh ran into the Rough Rhinos.



Oh, that? I suppose that sort of counts. Though that is one separated member of an Archery platoon, and it doesn't discount that they captured a bending master.




ReikaiDemon said:


> That's exactly what I'm trying to explain



I like it when we don't fight.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, can we talk about something other than tiers?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Yeah, can we talk about something other than tiers?



I don't think this is a debate about tiers. Not on the side I'm aligned with, at least.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd say a debate about the value of non-benders at least overlaps with tier debates, but whatev.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 30, 2009)

i don't think Aang ever mastered air bending...atleast not the way Toph mastered earth and whatshername (the annoying chik) mastered water and Azula mastered Fire.

those three could take it to the pinnacle of their craft, bending Blood, Metal and Lightning respectively...Aang just floated around on a ball of air like a retard.


now the mummy of that Airbender they found meditating, surrounded by dozens of his enemies corpses...THAT guy seemed more like he woulda been an airbending master to me.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 30, 2009)

It was stated in the show that Aang was an airbending master. He actually invented the air scooter... that little ball he "floated around on like a retard". From what I remember, only masters have the tattoos.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> It was stated in the show that Aang was an airbending master. He actually invented the air scooter... that little ball he "floated around on like a retard". From what I remember, only masters have the tattoos.



Yeah, the tattoos are the sign of a Master. In fact, Aang was the youngest Air Nomad to ever receive the arrows. He was a true prodigy.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> Yeah, the tattoos are the sign of a Master. In fact, Aang was the youngest Air Nomad to ever receive the arrows. He was a true prodigy.



Prodigy? Uh... No... Azula was a true prodigy... He was only granted tatts and the tittle of master because he got creative and made up a move... It didnt take too much skill, seeing as how every other airbender was doing it like the day after him... But I guess it doesnt take too much to be a master of air... Even though he never learned to fly like roku... And no telling what other airbending moves he missed out on that he could have been taught when he got older...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2009)

serialkiffer said:


> Prodigy? Uh... No... Azula was a true prodigy... He was only granted tatts and the tittle of master because he got creative and made up a move... It didnt take too much skill, seeing as how every other airbender was doing it like the day after him... But I guess it doesnt take too much to be a master of air... Even though he never learned to fly like roku... And no telling what other airbending moves he missed out on that he could have been taught when he got older...



All of your arguments are transparent opinions with no evidence. Aang was the youngest Air Nomad to be considered a Master. He invented a unique technique. That is a prodigy.

Aang had passed 35 of the 36 levels of Airbending. The council of monks considered the air scooter highly enough to give him his arrows before the mastery of the 36th. It was a technique devised utilizing compact circular motion, balance, and concentration of energy, showing Aang had an astute understanding of the precepts of Baguazhang. 

Mentioning Azula was expected. But we do not need to delineate levels of precocity; your arguments are pitiful enough with this obsession with tiers.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 30, 2009)

Pictures of 2 random Firebenders from the movie set


There are also some set pictures found


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 30, 2009)

Avatar is my show!!@@!


----------



## Noah (Mar 30, 2009)

I had held out for a while because everyone was squirting themselves over it.....but has enough time to say that the fan video from a few pages ago is shitting on my fond memories of Avatar?

...cuz it is, ya know.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 30, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Pictures of 2 random Firebenders from the movie set
> 
> 
> There are also some set pictures found



What's a... _white guy_ doing on the set of _The Last Airbender_? 


I'm not sure about the uniforms. It looks like an attempt to be more accurate for our world, not the _Avatar_ one.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> What's a... _white guy_ doing on the set of _The Last Airbender_?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the uniforms. It looks like an attempt to be more accurate for our world, not the _Avatar_ one.



I think they'll be masked. I'm assuming at least.


----------



## Chee (Mar 30, 2009)

Engh. I have my doubts about this movie.


----------



## Noah (Mar 30, 2009)

^ It's M. Night. If you didn't have serious doubts, you'd have head trauma.

In regards to the soldiers. Eh...I don't mind them. I'm sure they'll look far more impressive on screen.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> What's a... _white guy_ doing on the set of _The Last Airbender_?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the uniforms. It looks like an attempt to be more accurate for our world, not the _Avatar_ one.



Yeah adapting awesome fantasy worlds into ours seems to be the trend. Why, I don't know, when you see the success as something like LOTR it makes no sense to base something closer to our world.


----------



## Koi (Mar 30, 2009)

I dunno, I like their sideburns.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 30, 2009)

Another ambitious fan project.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB-JydJK5LI[/YOUTUBE]

Great video editing here.


----------



## Noah (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow. Bland character designs aside, that looks like something I might actually want to see made.

Or, at least, the editing makes it seem pretty GDA.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Mar 30, 2009)

That trailer actually made a next-gen story look appealing. Weird.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2009)

The only problem I have is the lack of Tokka (canon)


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 31, 2009)

So me and my friend were having a discussion about Avatar. Avatar is one if Nicks highest rated shows ever and has won a number of awards. Its also one of the only decent American cartoons in the fantasy genre in a long time. With all this, how come it seems like its barely marketed? They don't even show Avatar re-runs on the main station they show it on Nicktoons network which I'm sure less people have than the regular Nick. I also hardly ever see any toys, shirts, posters, ect.. We have a few video games but those were so half assed . It really makes no sense, why do you guys think Avatar isn't promoted much?


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 31, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> So me and my friend were having a discussion about Avatar. Avatar is one if Nicks highest rated shows ever and has won a number of awards. Its also one of the only decent American cartoons in the fantasy genre in a long time. With all this, how come it seems like its barely marketed? They don't even show Avatar re-runs on the main station they show it on Nicktoons network which I'm sure less people have than the regular Nick. I also hardly ever see any toys, shirts, posters, ect.. We have a few video games but those were so half assed . It really makes no sense, why do you guys think Avatar isn't promoted much?



It was a popular show, but it didnt too do well as far as toys and video games... Merchandise didint sell, despite the over all popularity of the show...  

I heard thats why they canceled the show, they couldnt make big bucks off of it like they do Spongebob or Dora...

I heard there were going to be 6 seasons of Avatar, but Nick told M and B to wrap it up at 3... It all comes down to money pretty much...


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2009)

What happened Kiffer? I thought you were an Uber-fan?  That whole 6 seasons nonsense was debunked a long time ago.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 31, 2009)

No, its true. After the first three there was supposeed to be:
BOOK 4: Air
then
BOOK 5: Dongs
then finally
BOOK 6: Zuko punches a hooker in the face*


*I'm somewhat unsure how that was supposeed to last a whole season, but I have faith that Mike and Bryan would have found a way.


----------



## serialkiffer (Mar 31, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> What happened Kiffer? I thought you were an Uber-fan?  That whole 6 seasons nonsense was debunked a long time ago.



I said its what I heard... I didnt say I was 100% sure... And I'm not one to stay on message boards long... So I drift in and out of the gossip loop...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 31, 2009)

Jove said:


> What's a... _white guy_ doing on the set of _The Last Airbender_?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the uniforms. It looks like an attempt to be more accurate for our world, not the _Avatar_ one.


Looks like Japanese armor, but also looks like designs from Chinese armor is incorporated in it, looks like Song dynasty or Qin dynasty designs.

I would think that the colors of Avatar wouldn't translate well, and the designs would be too simplistic to be taken seriously. Though, knowing how much they're changing content in translation to live action, it would be a blessing to actually see series faithful designs.

I mean, look at the Storm Riders armor.


The armor is accurate, and the designs are similar to Avatar, so stuff from Avatar should look good when portrayed in real life without changing it much.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2009)

^..Who is that man? 

Iroh + Lu Ten.   Dammit Bryke!


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 31, 2009)

What? No one here has seen this awfully edited video that tries to tie in Storm Riders with Avatar's element bending?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl5c3miMffQ[/YOUTUBE]

Insane.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 31, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> What? No one here has seen this awfully edited video that tries to tie in Storm Riders with Avatar's element bending?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl5c3miMffQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Insane.


Fire was lulz, wtf? The guy couldn't use the Flame Kirin?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Fire was lulz, wtf? The guy couldn't use the Flame Kirin?



It looks like he's bending in the storage room of a Town Hall. That said, he's basically firebending the American flag. I'm appalled; you don't fake-bend the flag, godammit. If it was John Chang, though, that'd be aaaaaalllriiiight. 


Also, this was directed to me earlier today:




Custom-built Toph SFIV Stick!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> It looks like he's bending in the storage room of a Town Hall. That said, he's basically firebending the American flag. I'm appalled; you don't fake-bend the flag, godammit. If it was John Chang, though, that'd be aaaaaalllriiiight.
> 
> 
> Also, this was directed to me earlier today:
> ...


That stick is on her non-boobie D:
I would make it an animated pad, so when you push the buttons, an LCD on the face makes Top earthbend


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That stick is on her non-boobie D:
> I would make it an animated pad, so when you push the buttons, an LCD on the face makes *Top* earthbend



That might be a typo, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it wasn't. And I hope it's not. 

With the stick and the buttons, I'm surprised we haven't seen a thoroughly disturbing Zutara design yet.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> That might be a typo, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if it wasn't. And I hope it's not.
> 
> With the stick and the buttons, I'm surprised we haven't seen a thoroughly disturbing Zutara design yet.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 2, 2009)

Lastairbenderfans.com has emerged as the go-to site now. We've got the Water Tribe costume:



And a more elaborate, Terry Gilliam-esque look at the Fire Nation uniform:


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

..You know, I can't complain so far.  In the costuming, anyway.  There seems to be a certain whimsy to them.


----------



## Noah (Apr 2, 2009)

It might be the colors, but the Fire Nation costume looks more like an Earth Kingdom outfit to me.

The water tribe outfit, however, I fully approve of. Then again, all we need is a heavy blue robe to be acceptable.


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2009)

It looks like a bad photo, but aren't Earth Nation black and.. green?  i still want colbert for earth king


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 3, 2009)

This is just going to be weird, isn't it?


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2009)

Most likely.  You know how weird?  You ever like, go in for a hug with someone, but go in for a polite kiss at the same time and they are totally not into that kiss so it becomes this awkward 'why is my cheek so close to yours' hug?  THAT weird.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 3, 2009)

A producer on the film has his own Twitter account.

updates on the progress of the movie every day so far.
One particular tweet caught my attention



> @JimSpielman MIke and Brian consulted on the script and have visited the sets and met the actors, but they are not involved day to day.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> A producer on the film has his own Twitter account.
> 
> updates on the progress of the movie every day so far.
> One particular tweet caught my attention
> ...



I certainly hope that means they are working on something themselves. But regardless of that, any hopes that Mike and Bryan were going to save this movie should be thoroughly dispelled.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 5, 2009)

Do any of you guys know where to get this track in Roku's past episode where he battles Sojan for the first time? I really like that theme...


----------



## Al-Yasa (Apr 5, 2009)

Vino said:


> Do any of you guys know where to get this track in Roku's past episode where he battles Sojan for the first time? I really like that theme...



whose sojan


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 5, 2009)

MoominTroll said:


> whose sojan



Rofl, sorry, I meant *Sozen*.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2009)

I heard the guy from Slumdog Millionaire will be playing Zuko, I bet fangirls are screaming blood


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Avatar wins a Peabody award. 

"Unusually complex characters and healthy respect for the consequences of warfare enhanced this American-made, anime-influenced martial-arts adventure."

Wow, didn't expect that.


And in other news...
Heres a recent pic of Mr. Rathbone


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks good on Sokka... but in real life?...engh.

MAYBE IF HE WAS TAN LIKE HE WAS SUPPOSED TO BE IT WOULDN'T BE AS BAD.  *still pissed*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2009)

Isn't that guy plaing Ang? Wtf.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, so Rathbone has the warrior wolf tail already.
In other news, has been cast as Kanna, Sokka and Katara's grandmother.

This is going to be the absolute whitest tribe of Eskimos I've ever seen on film.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Isn't that guy plaing Ang? Wtf.


No, he's playing Sokka.

and so far:

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Suki*


*Yue*



He's one lucky son of a bitch. 

-----
There's yet to surface any pictures of the guy playing Aang.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

Very miscasted.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 5, 2009)

Vino said:


> Do any of you guys know where to get this track in Roku's past episode where he battles Sojan for the first time? I really like that theme...



They haven't had that piece available yet, as far as I know. They have said that they are withholding some passages for a potential soundtrack, so hopefully it will be a part of that. 

I'm personally hoping for the cool-jazz-influenced music underneath Aang's attempt to fit in to the Fire Nation market in The Headband, and the Raymond Scott-influenced music underneath the montage of Toph's hustling in The Runaway.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 5, 2009)

And Yakety sax during the "crossroads of destiny" battle. Anything else would just seem tacky.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 5, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> And Yakety sax during the "crossroads of destiny" battle. Anything else would just seem tacky.


Polka for the ween

Man, Nicktoons network gets TWO HOURS OF AVATAR A DAY
I just watched Southern Raiders at my friend's house while babysitting his brother

Also, needs Chinese YoYo benders


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Polka for the ween
> 
> Man, Nicktoons network gets TWO HOURS OF AVATAR A DAY
> I just watched Southern Raiders at my friend's house while babysitting his brother
> ...


----------



## ninryu (Apr 6, 2009)

that's good show.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 6, 2009)

You're absolutely right Jove, I was certain that Nick would continue the Saturday morning and evening repeats just as they did for the previous season. 
I still get confused at the ratings _Avatar_ received before the final 8 episodes aired when this mass of people would just change the channel after watching..._Back At The Barnyard_ which would usually average about 3 million viewers.

_Back At The Barnyard_.

Avatar didn't even crack a million for the third season premiere. It's almost as if Nick was relying on the internet fanbase to spread the word that the show was back.


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2009)

I liked The Beach god dammit.  Jove, stop hating on The Beach. :<

Also, I WISH they'd release the track from The Headband.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2009)

Koi said:


> I liked The Beach god dammit.  Jove, stop hating on The Beach. :<
> 
> Also, I WISH they'd release the track from The Headband.



"Cave Jivin'?" They put it on their Myspace page. I'll send it over.

I was going to put an **


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 6, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> You're absolutely right Jove, I was certain that Nick would continue the Saturday morning and evening repeats just as they did for the previous season.
> I still get confused at the ratings _Avatar_ received before the final 8 episodes aired when this mass of people would just change the channel after watching..._Back At The Barnyard_ which would usually average about 3 million viewers.
> 
> _Back At The Barnyard_.
> ...


Back at the Barnyard can suck my damn cock 
Such a mindless, worthless, stupid show, taking Avatar's time   
A MALE cow with udders? They must be completely fucking stupid 
Ugh, and it's CG, not even good CG.
For that matter, let's blow up iCarly 

Avatar would've gotten much better treatment on CN  Especially pre-2006 CN


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 6, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Such a mindless, worthless, stupid show, *taking Avatar's time *



That's an AWESOME point, Rekky! 

_Avatar_ always felt so weird at 8:30. 8 PM sharp was the perfect spot for it. That's why the Coundown to the Comet week worked so well! It was a return to sanctuary after such a dreadful diaspora!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 6, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's an AWESOME point, Rekky!
> 
> _Avatar_ always felt so weird at 8:30. 8 PM sharp was the perfect spot for it. That's why the Coundown to the Comet week worked so well! It was a return to sanctuary after such a dreadful diaspora!


Let's go slit some throats, honey pek
Also, epic awesome


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 7, 2009)

Nick really dropped the ball in advertising the third season, they completely forgot about those casual fans who stopped thinking about the show 2 months after the second season finale. Yeah those loyal fans stuck in there hungry for info and satisfied whenever we got any during the long dry spell but once the season started airing, we couldn't be the only ones relied on to bring in the ratings.

Huge miscalculation on their part. The airing and subsequent ratings of _Day Of Black Sun_ really drove home that point when they saw that the tried and true method of promoting a television program means that more people will tune in to watch.


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, was that the problem? Cause I totally forgot it was on and I missed a good couple of episodes.


----------



## Burke (Apr 8, 2009)

Lolz at tha adverts


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 8, 2009)

Just remembered I know Dev Patel from Skins. 


He's also a very well acomplished Karate fighter, and since he's an oscar winner, it might just turn out good


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Just remembered I know Dev Patel from Skins.
> 
> 
> He's also a very well acomplished Karate fighter, and since he's an oscar winner, it might just turn out good



Sholin Kung Fu is way better and different Karate. Him knowing Karate but having to do Sholin is almost like having no experience at all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's a bit of a head's up. My MD Radio show, the one advertised in my sig, is of special interest tomorrow. I play pieces by the Track Team every week, but this week I'll be playing ALL of them, over an hour's worth of uninterrupted music from _Avatar_, to close the show. So I feel like it's appropriate to plug the show here this one time.

I'll also be playing kitchen-sink indie pop and Italian Bossa Nova Twee for the first hour. 


And in the news...



> Today filming on The Last Airbender is taking place at the old Philadelphia Electric Company building. The building opened in 1918 and was closed in 1980. Producer Frank Marshall reveals that the inside of the building is being used as a set, and that they are incorporating all the old machinery of the power plant for filming.



Possibly the Northern Air Temple, perhaps?


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2009)

I think that'd be _too_ much machinery, actually.. although that's probably the best guess.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2009)

so who are the people playing the characters in avatar in the movie?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 9, 2009)

Naruto and Minato said:


> so who are the people playing the characters in avatar in the movie?



The Last people you would expect.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2009)

This is interesting, apparently  worked on props for the film. Very obvious that they're Watertribe. 
They look great, check them out.
Click on photo gallery and then Movie props.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> Here's a bit of a head's up. My MD Radio show, the one advertised in my sig, is of special interest tomorrow. I play pieces by the Track Team every week, but this week I'll be playing ALL of them, over an hour's worth of uninterrupted music from _Avatar_, to close the show. So I feel like it's appropriate to plug the show here this one time.
> 
> I'll also be playing kitchen-sink indie pop and Italian Bossa Nova Twee for the first hour.



Graceless plug #2: If anyone was entertaining the thought of taking me up on this, the Track Team segment will begin in about 5 minutes, 6:10 EST.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Sholin Kung Fu is way better and different Karate. Him knowing Karate but having to do Sholin is almost like having no experience at all.


Not really :/ His experience with karate makes learning other styles easier, once you learn a martial art, you'll learn others quicker than a novice. Also, it's a movie, he doesn't need to do full blown techniques of kill level lethality.


Jove said:


> Here's a bit of a head's up. My MD Radio show, the one advertised in my sig, is of special interest tomorrow. I play pieces by the Track Team every week, but this week I'll be playing ALL of them, over an hour's worth of uninterrupted music from _Avatar_, to close the show. So I feel like it's appropriate to plug the show here this one time.
> 
> I'll also be playing kitchen-sink indie pop and Italian Bossa Nova Twee for the first hour.
> 
> ...


Possibly the inside of the drill? 
Gurren Lagann versus the fiyanashun drill


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2009)

It's been confirmed by Frank Marshall, producer of _The Last Airbender_, that the teaser will be out in June.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 10, 2009)

There's also this, which has made it's way around just about every message board. This person alleges to be an extra on set. This is a compilation of posts on that subject. I'm willing to believe it, and it's pretty cool of true.

Post 1:



> So, as I said in my last post, I was fortunate enough to be cast as an extra in The Last Airbender. I've been training in a gym/basement/garage area in the Temple U health building in Philly for the past few days. The first day I was there I saw Dev Patel training and working on some fight scenes which looked awesome! We really weren't supposed to be watching but I remember seeing him do a back kick followed by a fire knee strike. From what I saw, it looked intense. The next day on set I saw Jackson Rathbone, Nicola Peltz and, yes, Noah Ringer too! Who, as I said, looks remarkably similar to Aang! I saw Nicola practicing some waterbending moves, Noah was working one on one with his trainer and Jackson was sitting and playing on his computer haha. I'm sure he did a lot more, I just didn't witness it! There was also this relatively old man there both days working on martial arts moves with them. He didn't look the instructor type so I'm assuming he's in the movie somewhere... I don't know as who though if he is. Any ideas? I doubt he'd be Iroh, cause A) he's tentatively been cast and B) he was white. We'll see I guess...
> 
> But I can't wait to actually be on the set. I'm playing a Northern Water Tribe soldier and I get to be on the set they built in a naval base in Philly which, from what I heard, is fantastic! I hope its true, from how the Northern Water Tribe was drawn, it definitely has the potential to be



Post 2:



> I will indeed keep you posted on what I see! but unfortunately, there were no loopies and Jackson's head was still full of hair, though I'd imagine he'd have to shave it pretty soon because they already started filming. And Noah actually was bald, which made him look like Aang all the more. And for what Noah looks like... he's pretty short, but actually the height difference between Jackson and Nicola surprised a bit. He's like twice her size! haha, but I'm sure "movie magic" will fix that! But Noah actually looks like he is partially of Asian decent. Not like a full blown Japanese/Chinese/Korean but at lesat 10% of some oriental region.



Post 3:



> Dev's hair looked normal to me, but I think he's going to be wearing a wig in the film. When I was in the makeup truck, I saw a wig with his name on it. And Noah didn't have a blue arrow on his head, but I doubt it'll be CGI'd in. That's not the kinda thing that's done in post. Chances are he will be in makeup for an hour before shooting getting his head and arms painted blue.



Post 4:



> It was indeed a bald wig cap with a pony tail sticking out of it. They are definitely going for first season Zuko since this movie is based on the first season. And as for the Asians, yes... there are many many Asian people on set. Some are extra benders, some are extra warriors, and some are the trainers that train the actors in martial arts..



Post 5:



> I saw Noah Ringer doing some staff moves and they looked very nice! Either he is a gifted martial artist or he's been practicing like crazy! It was really fun to watch. I also learned that the "old guy" I see in the training area everyday with the cast is going to be playing Master Paku. I'm not quite sure of his name though. He might be an established actor or might not be, I dunno. But I did see him practicing a routine with Nicola (Katara) which I'm assuming was the fighting sequence from when she wants him to teach her waterbending in at the end of "The Waterbending Master." I saw Dev again and I also saw Dev's stunt double doing some flips and twirls, pretty rad stuff indeed.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 10, 2009)

I hate when they say race isn't an issue. In something like Avatar it is. Its like making a Kenshin movie and having him be white. Or making a Spider-man movie and having Peter Parker be black.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 10, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> I hate when they say race isn't an issue. In something like Avatar it is. Its like making a Kenshin movie and having him be white. Or making a Spider-man movie and having Peter Parker be black.



Yeah, I decided to edit that part out and just keep in the vital information... providing that it's actual information. And even accepting what is posted, it is still just someone's observations from afar. Still cool, though, I contend.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 14, 2009)

^Where's the rest of those posts Jove.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Yeah, I decided to edit that part out and just keep in the vital information... providing that it's actual information. And even accepting what is posted, it is still just someone's observations from afar. Still cool, though, I contend.



Yeah, I still think it could be a cool movie ( 1,000X better than Dragonball).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> ^Where's the rest of those posts Jove.



I'm not sure what you mean, but this is where I got them from: And the flogging of a 17 year old girl by the Taliban


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 14, 2009)

^Was asking if there were any updates from that guy.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2009)

Gran-Gran. :3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2009)

Koi said:


> Gran-Gran. :3



And to answer the important question: Yes. Yes, I would.


Hey, how about some huevos!


----------



## masterriku (Apr 17, 2009)

I was readying the last page and I realized something how can the beach be a disaster if you think it never happened Jove?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 17, 2009)

Jove said:


> And to answer the important question: Yes. Yes, I would.
> 
> 
> Hey, how about some huevos!


First: Best
Last: BLASPHEMY
Also, black Katara


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 17, 2009)

Sokka's look is perfect.

And...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Someone had to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 17, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> First: Best
> Last: BLASPHEMY
> Also, black Katara


 
Is that like Black Athena? 





masterriku said:


> I was readying the last page and I realized something how can the beach be a disaster if you think it never happened Jove?



The Beach is such an abyss that is creates a paradox maelstrom. If it could, of course.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 17, 2009)

interesting but here is a question that will proably piss you off


OR IS IT?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2009)

lol Eggheads.  When is the movie due out?  They need to release () before the fail James Cameron version

Final Fantasy XIII (PS3/360)/Final Fantasy Versus XIII (PS3) Discussion  Vote Banana Republic


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 18, 2009)

masterriku said:


> interesting but here is a question that will proably piss you off
> 
> 
> OR IS IT?








Mider T said:


> lol Eggheads.  When is the movie due out?  They need to release () before the fail James Cameron version
> 
> 444:02  Vote Banana Republic



We will have a trailer in about a month and a half. 

Movie itself is still scheduled for July 2, 2010.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm only gonna watch because if it does well nick will proably make another series set in the avatar world


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2009)

According to rumor, that old Electric Company building will be used as the inside of a Fire Nation ship:







Also, that idiot that's an extra on the shoot provided this tidbit:



> But one thing I'm pretty sure of right now is... Uncle Iroh IS skinny.  Yeah, It's strange that no ones complaining about that, but whatevs. Iroh is being played by Shaun Taub, and from what one of the extras that HAS been on set told me, he's not wearing any padding. But it's too late to start complaining now


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 21, 2009)

Old abandoned ship, perhaps?





> Also, that idiot that's an extra on the shoot provided this tidbit


 This wouldn't happen the same one who was started saying shit about anyone who wasn't gushing over the movie, would it?


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2009)

maybe there aren't many fat middle eastern super martial artists that can act better than Shaun Taub out there.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 21, 2009)

Jove said:


> Also, that idiot that's an extra on the shoot provided this tidbit:



That's worse than Roshi not having a beard in Dragon Ball: Evolution. I mean, Iroh's body mass is part of his _character_.  At least put him in a fatsuit or something.

God, I hope "The Last Airbender" is not as bad as DBE.  At least the effects will be better, with a $250 million budget.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Old abandoned ship, perhaps? This wouldn't happen the same one who was started saying shit about anyone who wasn't gushing over the movie, would it?



Well, it's the one I quoted the last page, and the thread can be found here: Link removed


I don't recall anything about gushing, but here are some of the pearls:



> But to be honest, every time that people bring up the race thing, it pisses me off a little. I mean, let it go! It's not life or death here, it's a movie. It's meant to be watched and enjoyed. If you have such a big problem with it, just ignore it instead of ruining it for the rest of us. It's incredibly juvenile to make so much commotion about it.





> I can guarantee fans will not be disappointed... unless you just enjoy complaining to hear yourself talk... like I'm sure many 13 year olds who think they will have an effect on a 150,000,000 dollar film will be doing... as well as 23 year olds trapped in a 13 year old mind set that think complaining about the fact that they slightly changed the insignias will make him the Che Guevara of the internet nerds.



Again: FUCKING. IDIOT. It's too bad he's our source for on-set information.


Information such as...



> Noah Ringer from what I've seen during filming is a really level headed kid. I was watching him from across the room while they were filming a scene and he took direction really well and his martial arts looks great. So I have high hopes for this kid! Haha, I saw him kicking around what appeared to be a hand warmer with M. Night between takes


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 21, 2009)

Hell yes we'll be disappointed if so many things are changed.  I mean, changed insignias, thin Iroh, _Katara without her loopies_?  What's left for them to un-Avatarize?  They already did it with the _name_ (I understand that was for legal reasons, though).


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 21, 2009)

Jove said:


> I don't recall anything about gushing, but here are some of the pearls


Okay, not gushing, but she's the one Imeant.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 21, 2009)

Wait, she?  And she's a Northern water tribe warrior/waterbender extra?  Isn't that, you know, against Northern culture?  Not that I support it, but it kinda goes against the storyline.  Another  deviation.


----------



## Noah (Apr 21, 2009)

So it's gotta be 100% or nothing, huh?

Looks like I'm gonna have to reinstate that rape threat again.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldn't have any problem with her if she didn't just didn't go there and stuck more to info.





> God, I hope "The Last Airbender" is not as bad as DBE. At least the effects will be better, with a $250 million budget.


 That's for all three. The most this one will probably get is 95 million.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 22, 2009)

How shameful, they couldn't get Chuck Norris to be Iroh.

Aside from that, I REALLY hope that Iroh won't be CG'ed into being tubby, then superbuff.

I am so sick of CGI used for everything


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 22, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> That's for all three. The most this one will probably get is 95 million.



Oh.  That makes sense, actually.


----------



## The Melon Lord (Apr 23, 2009)

They better include the Melon Lord in the third movie.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> *My Top 5 Disasters of Book 3*
> 
> 
> *5.* The Western Air Temple and The Firebending Masters airs in Canada shortly after The Day of Black Sun, episodes that would not air in the US for another 7 months.



I wish I didn't know that.  



> *4.* The Awakening, the Book 3 premiere and first _Avatar_ episode in 91/2 months, airs with sparse promotional
> fanfare.



I missed almost every episode including the Finale. Pissed is putting it lightly.  




> *3.* UK Nick decides to air 305-309 in one single week, while the US was still on 305.



Bitches.



> *2.* The Beach.



When there is OOTP _in_ the series and not as a joke comic reel... That's bad. Very bad. Goku and Friend's was worse, though. 



> *1.* The book adaption of Sozin's Comet, which was released 2 months before the airing of the episodes from which it was adapted.



 

I'm sorry if this is reiterating, but what about Zuko's mother? Has anything been revealed on that by the author's or Nick after the Finale? 

And Azula was handled badly in my opinion. A complete anti-climactic motion on her characterization.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> I missed almost every episode including the Finale. Pissed is putting it lightly.





That's not right, godammit. I still wonder exactly what happened behind the scenes, because _Avatar_ was very well treated in Book 2. I know that Eric Coleman, Nick bigwig was that fully devoted to _Avatar_, left Nick before Book 3 concluded. I fervently believe it was _Avatar_ related.



Hiroko said:


> I'm sorry if this is reiterating, but what about Zuko's mother? Has anything been revealed on that by the author's or Nick after the Finale?



According to the SDCC panel the week after the finale aired, a scene involving Zuko finding his mother was storyboarded by Joaquim Dos Santos, and Mike DiMartino decided not to go any further than that. What the hell his reasoning was, we don't know.

And it's more ignominious because it is now 8 months later, and we are bereft of any resolution on this. There was a rumor due to a leaked press flyer (of which I have one ) that stated that there would be "a series of mini episode on-air and online" in Spring 2009 and Fall 2009." However, when asked about this, Mike and Bryan seemed legitimately confused, and said they were totally unaware of such a thing. The rumors were that they would be about Iroh, or Zuko's search for Ursa.

And yet... nothing. Nothing but M. Night balderdash. 




Hiroko said:


> And Azula was handled badly in my opinion. A complete anti-climactic motion on her characterization.



Hmmm... that's the first I've heard of that. It's been ecumenically opinion that Azula was one of the more deft characterizations on the show. I thought the denouement, with her total breakdown, was stirring and heartbreaking.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> That's not right, godammit. I still wonder exactly what happened behind the scenes, because _Avatar_ was very well treated in Book 2. I know that Eric Coleman, Nick bigwig was that fully devoted to _Avatar_, left Nick before Book 3 concluded. I fervently believe it was _Avatar_ related.



Well, I ended up having to buy the DVDs, which I think was their ploy in all honesty.  To this day I've never seen a rerun of the any of the late Fire Book episodes. 



> According to the SDCC panel the week after the finale aired, a scene involving Zuko finding his mother was storyboarded by Joaquim Dos Santos, and Mike DiMartino decided not to go any further than that. What the hell his reasoning was, we don't know.
> 
> And it's more ignominious because it is now 8 months later, and we are bereft of any resolution on this. There was a rumor due to a leaked press flyer (of which I have one ) that stated that there would be "a series of mini episode on-air and online" in Spring 2009 and Fall 2009." However, when asked about this, Mike and Bryan seemed legitimately confused, and said they were totally unaware of such a thing. The rumors were that they would be about Iroh, or Zuko's search for Ursa.
> 
> And yet... nothing. Nothing but M. Night balderdash.



That is such bullshit. They need to put their differences aside and think the fans. And I don't want to go into Nighty-whitey's smorgasbord of fail too much. Dev should be Sokka, at least. That one little change would probably tempt me to go see this movie--even though I know I would have to sit next to twitards in all likelihood. I'd be willing to risk it for a good Sokka. 



> Hmmm... that's the first I've heard of that. It's been ecumenically opinion that Azula was one of the more deft characterizations on the show. I thought the denouement, with her total breakdown, was stirring and heartbreaking.



It just seemed like she snapped out of the blue and became a paranoid nutjob. I mean, I know she had her issues, but insecurity never seemed like one of them. And just banishing people? With Azula I would've assumed she would jail or kill people she thought were traitors. I guess they couldn't go with the latter due to it being a 'kids' show.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 23, 2009)

I think there's one thing missing from that list that deserves a special mention. I'm not exactly sure when it happened, but there came a point when the staff became too concerned with shipping, and started addressing more than they should have.





Hiroko said:


> To this day I've never seen a rerun of the any of the late Fire Book episodes.


 They air all the time. Just not on the main network. Not that's good for the show or anything.


> And just banishing people? With Azula I would've assumed she would jail or kill people she thought were traitors.


 How many people did Ozai banish against better judgment?


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> How many people did Ozai banish against better judgment?



Ozai disfigured his own son, imprisoned his own brother, helped kill his own father... banishing was nothing really in comparison. Azula just always struck me as more of a killer than a banisher. I was just expecting more evil and less  paranoid.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 23, 2009)

Azula's issues in the finale came full circle when her best friends...aka, the girls she thought she had the most manipulative control over... turned on her. I bet to till that point she'd never experienced that kind of failure. She's always been able to dominate and make men 3 times her age fear her, and her so called best friends turned on her? She couldn't instill enough fear in someone her own age that she's known pretty much her whole life? And to top that off, Ozai didn't want to share the glory in shaping his new world, and Azula wasn't having that. Ozai is the only parent who ever showed her any kind of affection (though I say it's only because of her usefulness as a tool to Ozai). She's a control freak that demands perfection "Almost [perfect] isn't good enough!"

You take that perfection away and what are you left with? A sad little girl who felt mommy loved inferior big brother more.

Bitch had issues, and watching her get chopped down bit by bit to culminate in her shooting fire out of her ears was one of my favorite little character arcs in the whole series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> It just seemed like she snapped out of the blue and became a paranoid nutjob. I mean, I know she had her issues, but insecurity never seemed like one of them. And just banishing people? With Azula I would've assumed she would jail or kill people she thought were traitors. I guess they couldn't go with the latter due to it being a 'kids' show.



I felt it was adequately sequenced. She was always callous and shrewd and detached, and when Mai and Ty Lee betrayed her, Zuko showed the ability to fight with her equally (undermining her status as a singular prodigy), and Ozai condescendingly cast her aside with a perfunctory and entirely devalued position, all her stabilizing influences were gone.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> According to the SDCC panel the week after the finale aired, a scene involving Zuko finding his mother was storyboarded by Joaquim Dos Santos, and Mike DiMartino decided not to go any further than that. What the hell his reasoning was, we don't know.
> 
> And it's more ignominious because it is now 8 months later, and we are bereft of any resolution on this. There was a rumor due to a leaked press flyer (of which I have one ) that stated that there would be "a series of mini episode on-air and online" in Spring 2009 and Fall 2009." However, when asked about this, Mike and Bryan seemed legitimately confused, and said they were totally unaware of such a thing. The rumors were that they would be about Iroh, or Zuko's search for Ursa.
> 
> And yet... nothing. Nothing but M. Night balderdash.



DiMartino explained on the Sozin's Comet DVD commentary that he wanted to give the story of Zuko finding his mother more time to flesh out than 5 minutes at the end of the finale.  I understand that- after all, the show was focused on the Avatar's quest to defeat the Fire Lord.  The mystery of Zuko's mother, while mentioned in the show, was never central.  The finale is no worse for not including it, and I do hope a full-length story of Zuko finding Ursa will be good.  I am, however, frustrated that it's taking so long to get to it.



Hiroko said:


> That is such bullshit. They need to put their differences aside and think the fans. And I don't want to go into Nighty-whitey's smorgasbord of fail too much. Dev should be Sokka, at least. That one little change would probably tempt me to go see this movie--even though I know I would have to sit next to twitards in all likelihood. I'd be willing to risk it for a good Sokka.



Don't even _think_ about not seeing the movies.  Here's why- the response to the first movie will determine Nick's further action with the Avatar franchise.  If the movie is successful, Nick will see that there is still interest in the franchise and likely invest in a new animated series (likely including Zuko finding his mom).  If the movie flops, then Nick will figure there's no interest and treat Avatar like a dead horse, likely giving it no new series (and we may never find out about Zuko's mom).  You want the former situation and don't want the latter, correct?  Then, regardless of how good the movie is, go see it and help give Nick incentive for the former.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what I'm talking about. If this movie goes big, then they'll probably green light a new animated series. The AU is too deep a creation for the creators themselves to be capable of only making one story within it.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Don't even _think_ about not seeing the movies.  Here's why- the response to the first movie will determine Nick's further action with the Avatar franchise.  If the movie is successful, Nick will see that there is still interest in the franchise and likely invest in a new animated series (likely including Zuko finding his mom).  If the movie flops, then Nick will figure there's no interest and treat Avatar like a dead horse, likely giving it no new series (and we may never find out about Zuko's mom).  You want the former situation and don't want the latter, correct?  Then, regardless of how good the movie is, go see it and give Nick incentive for the first.



The possibility of me going to see the live action movie is going to be based on the feedback and reviews that will come. Giving money to them shows that I support the live action movie. That means they'll make more. What if they're utter shit? I don't want them making more if that's the case. And I especially don't want them using my money to do it--little of it that I have.

If that means forgoing some new episode of Zuko's mother then so be it. They can just release a comic book version or something. They'll still make money. And releasing it in that format would be cheaper than animating it that's for sure. Of course, they could always promise the story to be revealed in the LA movie as an incentive for fan's to go see it. I'm not worried, especially with a Twilight actor and Dev being a part of it. They'll make millions with or without me.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 23, 2009)

So, preventing bad movies that you won't see from existing is more important to you than helping assure that a good animated series that you will see gets extended?

So be it.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 23, 2009)

No, if the LA movie is bad then it puts Avatar in a disreputable light. People who see the LA film, who haven't seen the series, will write the animated version off as shit along with it. Since this movie is already on the go, it's too late to hope against it and the point is moot, of course. I can only hope that they salvage what they can. 

They know they can make money off of Avatar. They're just playing they're cards right as to figuring out at the precise time they can make the most of it. Like I said, they're going to make millions. They're not going to be releasing anything until the hype is at it's peak, but releasing something so they shall. 

Besides, look at Dragonball. DB Evolution tanked. I didn't see that crap either. That doesn't mean they're going to stop making DB animated movies. They've even 'remastered' the TV series into DB Kai. If Nick can't figure out how to cash in on Avatar then they are complete morons. _They_ will be the reason for no more Avatar.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, damn... I totally forgot that tidbit in the commentary.  I didn't even note it in my post about the commentary; I'll have to go back and listen again. It's been too long since I've seen Sozin's Comet, anyway.


But as far as the movie fomenting support for a new series, that's a logical ascertainment. But it also expects Nick to use that kind of fruitful logic. These are the same people that purportedly held back on greenlighting Book 3.

I'm also still haunted by the obliqueness of the interview with Ed Liu at NYCC. Conversely, perhaps Bryan was alluding to reluctance on Nick's part, suggesting that a new series might indeed rest upon the fate of the movies.


Regardless, if you're a fan of the show, you should see the movies. Movie 1 for support, Movie 2 to see a masterpiece adapted, and Movie 3 to see if it's even possible to recreate SC.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 23, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> No, if the LA movie is bad then it puts Avatar in a disreputable light. People who see the LA film, who haven't seen the series, will write the animated version off as shit along with it. Since this movie is already on the go, it's too late to hope against it and the point is moot, of course. I can only hope that they salvage what they can.
> 
> They know they can make money off of Avatar. They're just playing they're cards right as to figuring out at the precise time they can make the most of it. Like I said, they're going to make millions. They're not going to be releasing anything until the hype is at it's peak, but releasing something so they shall.
> 
> Besides, look at Dragonball. DB Evolution tanked. I didn't see that crap either. That doesn't mean they're going to stop making DB animated movies. They've even 'remastered' the TV series into DB Kai. If Nick can't figure out how to cash in on Avatar then they are complete morons. _They_ will be the reason for no more Avatar.



Well, the actual quality of the movie is irrelevant to Nick.  All they care about is dollar signs.  That could be both a bad thing and a good thing, if the movie is successful.



Jove said:


> But as far as the movie fomenting support for a new series, that's a logical ascertainment. But it also expects Nick to use that kind of fruitful logic. These are the same people that purportedly held back on greenlighting Book 3.



 Good point lol.



> I'm also still haunted by the obliqueness of the interview with Ed Liu at NYCC. Conversely, perhaps Bryan was alluding to reluctance on Nick's part, suggesting that a new series might indeed rest upon the fate of the movies.



Same here.



> Regardless, if you're a fan of the show, you should see the movies. Movie 1 for support, Movie 2 to see a masterpiece adapted, and Movie 3 to see if it's even possible to recreate SC.



I wonder what else will be changed up, not out of retardation, but necessity to make the movies flow.  Suki will probably play larger roles in the first and second movies.  Movie 1 will probably be easy to manage, since they can skip from the beginning of the season to the end with relatively few plotholes.  Season 2 will be harder- the season's long story arc will cause large plot holes if too much is left out, but only so much can be fit into a movie without causing it to feel rushed or too long.  Season 3 doesn't have such a connected story, but they will need to fit the events of the Awakening, The Day of Black Sun, and Sozin's Comet all into it.  I can't wait to see full movie CG airships.

Am I the only one who thinks leaving Combustion Man out of Movie 3 entirely would be a good thing?

I'm actually not worried about M. Night screwing up the movie because of lack of knowledge or disrespect.  In his "interview" by Konietzco and DiMartino on Season 2's DVD bonus disc, when Shamylan first cam to them with his outline of the movies, their reaction was "That's too long... we may have to cut some stuff out"

I am worried, though, about him screwing it up out of sheer idiocy and lack of moviemaking talent.  When was the last time he made a good movie?  Sixth Sense?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> I wonder what else will be changed up, not out of retardation, but necessity to make the movies flow.  Suki will probably play larger roles in the first and second movies.  Movie 1 will probably be easy to manage, since they can skip from the beginning of the season to the end with relatively few plotholes.  Season 2 will be harder- the season's long story arc with cause large plot holes of too much is left out, but only so much can be fit into a movie without causing it to feel rushed or too long.  Season 3 doesn't have such a connected story, but they will need to fit the events of the Awakening, The Day of Black Sun, and Sozin's Comet all into it.  I can't wait to see full movie CG airships.



If I was making the films, I would divide Book 2 into half. The first film would be about finding an Earthbending teacher for Aang, and culminate with the Drill, the final shot being that beautiful reveal of the city. 

The second film would be devoted entirely to Ba Sing Se. Think of how many things were taking place concurrently: Long Feng's fascist state, the strife over Appa, Iroh and Zuko's assimilation into EK culture, Jet's paranoia and eventual demise, Azula's coup de etat.

I give M. Night enough credit to realize that the second film, the adapation of Book 2, needs to be framed by the Avatar State.




Manw? S?limo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks leaving Combustion Man out of Movie 3 entirely would be a good thing?



That's an interesting point. I'll never tire of analyzing Combustion Man. Conceptually, I love his character. He represents the height of Zuko's fragility, and he should have been the persistent evil that gave the first half of Book 3 coherency.

I'm not as antipathetic towards the first half as many people are, but CM was a misfire. He never felt like a threat. I believe you could still use him as a device to get Zuko into the Gaang, by simply jumping from when Zuko hired him to The Western Air Temple.




Manw? S?limo said:


> I am worried, though, about him screwing it up out of sheer idiocy and lack of moviemaking talent.  When was the last time he made a good movie?  Sixth Sense?



I'm more concerned because of _Lady in the Water_.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 23, 2009)

The only one of three that I minght bother to see in the theater is the first one. If that one's crap, I'll just netflix the other two if even I bother at all.





Hiroko said:


> If that means forgoing some new episode of Zuko's mother then so be it. They can just release a comic book version or something.


 That just reminded me. Last month, the Avatar comics started up again. Right now, they're more just random comedy, but later on there's supposed to be some good stuff like more of the Order of the White Lotus, and a Kuzon flashback. Getting to those will probably take a few months, though. >_>



Manwë Súlimo said:


> I am worried, though, about him screwing it up out of sheer idiocy and lack of moviemaking talent.  When was the last time he made a good movie?  Sixth Sense?


 I personally liked Unbreakable. Yeah, the script is definitely a concern.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> The only one of three that I minght bother to see in the theater is the first one. If that one's crap, I'll just netflix the other two if even I bother at all. That just reminded me. Last month, the Avatar comics started up again. Right now, they're more just random comedy, but later on there's supposed to be some good stuff like more of the Order of the White Lotus, and a Kuzon flashback. Getting to those will probably take a few months, though. >_>



Goddamn, am I looking forward to the Kuzon one.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 23, 2009)

Eman5805 said:


> Azula's issues in the finale came full circle when her best friends...aka, the girls she thought she had the most manipulative control over... turned on her. I bet to till that point she'd never experienced that kind of failure. She's always been able to dominate and make men 3 times her age fear her, and her so called best friends turned on her? She couldn't instill enough fear in someone her own age that she's known pretty much her whole life? And to top that off, Ozai didn't want to share the glory in shaping his new world, and Azula wasn't having that. Ozai is the only parent who ever showed her any kind of affection (though I say it's only because of her usefulness as a tool to Ozai). She's a control freak that demands perfection "Almost [perfect] isn't good enough!"
> 
> You take that perfection away and what are you left with? A sad little girl who felt mommy loved inferior big brother more.
> 
> Bitch had issues, and watching her get chopped down bit by bit to culminate in her shooting fire out of her ears was one of my favorite little character arcs in the whole series.



Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 26, 2009)

So me and my friend were talking, and we decided. We think Avatar would of benefited much more if it was owned by Disney. For some reason it seems Nick doesn't really like Avatar, I mean they only show re-runs on Nicktoons, theres like no merchandise out. Disney promotes the hell out of shit that makes them money, if Disney had it there would probably be re-runs all the time on the Disney channel, there probably would be more Avatar content being made, we would have way more merchandise, and Disney would most likely be involved in the movie and most Disney movies turn out well ( for one thing they wouldn't have got M.Night). Oh and most of all Avatar could of been in Kingdom Hearts( which if your a KH fan think of how badass that could be).

I know its pointless to think of this since Nick will probably never sell Avatar. But do any of you agree that the potential of Avatar was wasted on Nick. Had someone like Disney had it Avatar might still be going strong in some fashion.


----------



## Mozu (Apr 26, 2009)

Disney would promote it like every other prostitot it owns, that's for sure. I'm not sure if that's a good thing, though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, Eric Coleman did leave Nick for Disney, so it's possible that the next big project Mike and Bryan undertake will be there. 

As far as Disney being a more propitious network for _Avatar_, I'm not convinced. Nick treated the show fairly well until Book 3. Everything started to go awfully wrong at that point, or at the least when Nick hesitated to sign on for Book 3. Also, I'm not sure Disney would have granted as much freedom as Nick did, even the harnessed amount from Book 3.

To me, it all comes back to Coleman.


----------



## NarutoX2 (Apr 26, 2009)

Now due to ending I was always wondering will there be a spin-off or a new season of avatar?


----------



## masterriku (Apr 27, 2009)

We can only pray that and that if there is a new series it won't have anything as horrifying as Zutarans.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 27, 2009)

I just realized, I am willing to bet that there will be a video game for the Avatar movie. Here comes another bad Avatar game.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 27, 2009)

Well then heres hoping its better than DBE then.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 27, 2009)

I sure it would be, weather it be the movie or the game. I mean DBE was so bad you would literally have to try to make something worse.


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2009)

Avatar game with Budokai Tenkaichi or Ultimate Ninja Storm engine/team plz.

...plz?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 27, 2009)

Noah said:


> Avatar game with Budokai Tenkaichi or Ultimate Ninja Storm engine/team plz.
> 
> ...plz?



Dude that would be sweet. But you realize if it was based off the movie we would have to play the cast that was casted by racists. Instead of the characters we grown accustomed to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2009)

*http://forums.narutofan.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=22963354*



Superrazien said:


> Dude that would be sweet. But you realize if it was based off the movie we would have to play the cast that was casted by racists. Instead of the characters we grown accustomed to.



But maybe they can use our antipahy to their advantage. Maybe they could have a game mode where you could play as the Fire Nation. You could play as Zhao, commanding the Siege of the North. pek


Also, that braindead apologist at LAFans made these intriguing posts:



> Aang's costume from what I saw is true to the series. Just less orange. Aaaaaand guess what! There is something special about his aaaaarrows





> The bender costume I wear is a blue robe-like velvet material with a one shoulder sash-vest thing in darker blue and it has a belt with the water nation insignia on it. Brown boots. No hat. Blue baggy pants. Wrist wraps...





> And I found out the name of the guy who plays Pakku, but I don't know if I should say it... the initials are F.G.




First of all... how can Aang's Air Nomad outfit be true to the series _and_ "less orange."

But... F.G.?


----------



## Noah (Apr 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> First of all... how can Aang's Air Nomad outfit be true to the series _and_ "less orange."
> 
> But... F.G.?



It's not nearly as ridiculous looking and slightly toned down?

Taking away orange from Aang wouldn't be nearly as detrimental as taking away orange from, say, Naruto.

...and ugh with the Naruto/Aang comparisons. Why can't there be other orange-clad heroes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2009)

Noah said:


> It's not nearly as ridiculous looking and slightly toned down?
> 
> Taking away orange from Aang wouldn't be nearly as detrimental as taking away orange from, say, Naruto.
> 
> *...and ugh with the Naruto/Aang comparisons.*



You did it. Rape yourself.


Aang looked fine on the show. More than fine. How dare you.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> But maybe they can use our antipahy to their advantage. Maybe they could have a game mode where you could play as the Fire Nation. You could play as Zhao, commanding the Siege of the North. pek
> 
> 
> Also, that braindead apologist at LAFans made these intriguing posts:
> ...



I want to know wtf is special about his arrows. They better be the same dam arrows, if they change anything about the arrows that will be really gay.


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2009)

F.G. = FSean GConnery.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd pretend it's me, but I don't have any f's or g's in my name. 


It had better not be goddamn FM.Night GSyhamalan.


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2009)

What if it's *Fucking* Samuel L. *Goddamned* Jackson?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 27, 2009)

Koi said:


> What if it's *Fucking* Samuel L. *Goddamned* Jackson?



He may be John Shaft, but he's no Pakku. 


dame heFelen mGirren.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2009)

M.Night's latest twist, he puts the Gaang in an American highschool D:


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2009)

I WOULD CRY

WHILE SHOOTING HIM IN THE FACE.









also wiki has failed me, i dunno who fg could be WAIT FORREST GUMP


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2009)

Koi said:


> I WOULD CRY
> 
> WHILE SHOOTING HIM IN THE FACE.
> 
> ...


OH MY LORD, TOM HANKS


----------



## Commander Shepard (Apr 28, 2009)

Family Guy!



Superrazien said:


> So me and my friend were talking, and we decided. We think Avatar would of benefited much more if it was owned by Disney. For some reason it seems Nick doesn't really like Avatar, I mean they only show re-runs on Nicktoons, theres like no merchandise out. Disney promotes the hell out of shit that makes them money, if Disney had it there would probably be re-runs all the time on the Disney channel, there probably would be more Avatar content being made, we would have way more merchandise, and Disney would most likely be involved in the movie and most Disney movies turn out well ( for one thing they wouldn't have got M.Night). Oh and most of all Avatar could of been in Kingdom Hearts( which if your a KH fan think of how badass that could be).
> 
> I know its pointless to think of this since Nick will probably never sell Avatar. But do any of you agree that the potential of Avatar was wasted on Nick. Had someone like Disney had it Avatar might still be going strong in some fashion.



Hm.  Had it been at Disney, it might have gotten better promotion.  But look at Disney's recent action-adventure series, American Dragon: Jake Long.  It got very little promotion and no episode over a half hour (even the season finales).  It got canceled after 2 seasons.  Somehow I don't think Avatar would have fared better.

There's also censorship issues.  At first, Disney executives wanted Jake Long wearing _pads_ when he flew around in dragon form.



Jove said:


> Well, Eric Coleman did leave Nick for Disney, so it's possible that the next big project Mike and Bryan undertake will be there.
> 
> As far as Disney being a more propitious network for _Avatar_, I'm not convinced. Nick treated the show fairly well until Book 3. Everything started to go awfully wrong at that point, or at the least when Nick hesitated to sign on for Book 3. Also, I'm not sure Disney would have granted as much freedom as Nick did, even the harnessed amount from Book 3.
> 
> To me, it all comes back to Coleman.



Well, if they do work with Coleman, it won't be on Avatar.  Nick owns the rights, not the creators.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 28, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Well, if they do work with Coleman, it won't be on Avatar.  Nick owns the rights, not the creators.



That's why I said "next big project," and not _Avatar_.

Interesting you bring up Jake Long. Usually, that show is something a Zutarian references.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 29, 2009)

Disney? Seriously? I honestly can't imagine them making the kind of investment necessary for something like Avatar in the first place.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 29, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Disney? Seriously? I honestly can't imagine them making the kind of investment necessary for something like Avatar in the first place.



Well I'm sure the same was said for Nick.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 29, 2009)

I know. I just have a _really_ hard time seeing it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> I know. I just have a _really_ hard time seeing it.



Not to belabor the point, but you doubt the Coleman? He's the Senior Vice President of Development for Disney now, basically the same position he held at Nick when he nurtured the creation of _Avatar_. I'd feel comfortable with Bryke developing something for the Mouse as long as he's there.


----------



## Koi (Apr 29, 2009)

It's seems very rare to go from Viacom to ABC/Disney, though.  I think like.. maybe Doug was the last show to do it?  And successfully?


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 29, 2009)

I was thinking more in terms of "What if, five years ago, Avatar was pitched to Disney instead of Nick?" But, okay, I see what you mean.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> I was thinking more in terms of "What if, five years ago, Avatar was pitched to Disney instead of Nick?" But, okay, I see what you mean.



Ah. I wonder whether it would have made it to Book 3 if it were on Disney. I also have a feeling that the show would have been more akin to the pilot, and not the real deal.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if they plan to do a Blue-Ray release of Avatar. Maybe have Book 1-3 on one disk.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 29, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Does anyone know if they plan to do a Blue-Ray release of Avatar. Maybe have Book 1-3 on one disk.



I haven't heard anything, but I'll say this: I watched most of the episodes on my pitifully standard television. But I got to watch a couple of shows during Finale Week on an HDTV, and the difference was stunning. Aang's arrow became a different shade of blue.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 29, 2009)

american dragon also friggen changed animation styles half way through the series. What the heck? What decent company does that, the second style sucked.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 2, 2009)

Say, does anybody remember the movie, 21? The movie where math geniuses foil casino blackjack?
It's a true story, but here's the thing, they were ALL asian in real life.

Isn't it kinda sad that Hollywood would rather keep Asians acting in almost entirely, martial arts movies rather than anything else?

How much do you think is said when asians can't even get in on the ground floor in the Avatar movie?

And while we're on this track, I thought it was fucking hiliarious that Steven Segal tried to make a movie about Genghis Fuckin' Khan(You know, the dude whose family might've almost took over the world, had his progeny not died of a heart attack) with Mr. Segal playing Genghis.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Say, does anybody remember the movie, 21? The movie where math geniuses foil casino blackjack?
> It's a true story, but here's the thing, they were ALL asian in real life.
> 
> Isn't it kinda sad that Hollywood would rather keep Asians acting in almost entirely, martial arts movies rather than anything else?
> ...



Considering Hollywood once made a movie with John Wayne (yes, that cowboy actor) as Genghis Khan, I can't say I'm really surprised. It is a bit depressing that Asian people can't get a decent role in this Avatar film especially considering how much martial arts its supposed to have. But then again, how many young Asian Hollywood stars are there?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 2, 2009)

hcheng02 said:


> Considering Hollywood once made a movie with John Wayne (yes, that cowboy actor) as Genghis Khan, I can't say I'm really surprised. It is a bit depressing that Asian people can't get a decent role in this Avatar film especially considering how much martial arts its supposed to have. But then again, how many young Asian Hollywood stars are there?


Go scout a California McDojo?


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 3, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Say, does anybody remember the movie, 21? The movie where math geniuses foil casino blackjack?
> It's a true story, but here's the thing, they were ALL asian in real life.


 Yes I do. I facepalmed when I heard what they did.



> Isn't it kinda sad that Hollywood would rather keep Asians acting in almost entirely, martial arts movies rather than anything else?
> 
> How much do you think is said when asians can't even get in on the ground floor in the Avatar movie?
> 
> And while we're on this track, I thought it was fucking hiliarious that Steven Segal tried to make a movie about Genghis Fuckin' Khan(You know, the dude whose family might've almost took over the world, had his progeny not died of a heart attack) with Mr. Segal playing Genghis.


 This isn't about the acting side, but it's just as relevant as far as Hollywood and race go.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 3, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> Yes I do. I facepalmed when I heard what they did.
> 
> This isn't about the acting side, but it's just as relevant as far as Hollywood and race go.


Oh yeah, HollyWood being a general acre of densely packed dicks sure isn't news to me, but I haven't heard those stories yet. 

Well, point still stands, Hollywood loves to pigeonhole minorities.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And while we're on this track, I thought it was fucking hiliarious that Steven Segal tried to make a movie about Genghis Fuckin' Khan(You know, the dude whose family might've almost took over the world, had his progeny not died of a heart attack) with Mr. Segal playing Genghis.



Oh come off it, Rekky. Where are you going to find an Asian as good at Martial Arts as Steven Segal?! 

Nowhere.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> Oh come off it, Rekky. Where are you going to find an Asian as good at Martial Arts as Steven Segal?!
> 
> Nowhere.


Sarcasm tags? D:
Well, the point is, I don't think Genghis is as white as Segal believes he is, regardless of ability or not.
Although, I would fancy an Issac Hayes playing Abraham Lincoln, or perhaps go to the extremes and have white guy play Jes- oh wait....

Still, it all boils down to good ole' fashion yellowface


----------



## Superrazien (May 3, 2009)

So I have been reading and debating on other sites. A number of people think the cast for the Avatar movie, is in no way shape or form, doesn't even have a hint of racism. I disagree, what do some of you guys/gals think?


----------



## Noah (May 3, 2009)

^ I don't care.

Really, it doesn't bother me as long as there's some diversity in there. Fire nation is Indian instead of Chinese? That's fine with me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 3, 2009)

Noah said:


> ^ I don't care.
> 
> Really, it doesn't bother me as long as there's some diversity in there. Fire nation is Indian instead of Chinese? That's fine with me.


A chance for a walk on cameo of Dhalsim? 

Anyways, whatever the movie may be, Bryke's work is still superior for the time being.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> A chance for a walk on cameo of Dhalsim?
> 
> Anyways, whatever the movie may be, Bryke's work is still superior for the time being.



Woah woah woah, Rekky. "For the time being??!!!" 

The movies have 0% chance of even attempting to approach the thought of glancing at the notion of almost being in the discussion of being a respectable representation of the show. 


Also, an Indian Fire Nation seems fine now, until a new Fire Nation Noble character is introduced in Book 3 that kills Aang, steals his Avatar Spirit, slaughters Ozai and conquers the world in his memory. And where will M. Night find someone of Indian descent to play that role, preferably a megalomaniac that looks just like him??


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> Woah woah woah, Rekky. "For the time being??!!!"
> 
> The movies have 0% chance of even attempting to approach the thought of glancing at the notion of almost being in the discussion of being a respectable representation of the show.
> 
> ...


I was just giving M.Night a chance D:
And GOD KNOWS he needs everybit of help possible, lest he tanks it several miles below ground, possibly killing any chance of after series by Bryke D:
And besides, I wasn't really think of the movie when I said "for the time being" I was wondering if the movie was sucessful, then perhaps Bryke might make another series possibly in the canon that surpasses the first series :3
Hopefully we didn't jinx it D:


----------



## txz (old) (May 9, 2009)

Main problem with M.Night is that while he is a pretty decent director, he is a shitty writer. So as long as the movies aren't written by him we should be ok.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2009)

^^ They are being written by him.



Kaenboshi said:


> This isn't about the acting side, but it's just as relevant as far as Hollywood and race go.



Sigh. I read the sexism part and because I'm a woman who wants to be a film director...gah. Just pisses me off, I get that a lot too in my video and audio class.



> So I have been reading and debating on other sites. A number of people think the cast for the Avatar movie, is in no way shape or form, doesn't even have a hint of racism. I disagree, what do some of you guys/gals think?



It's just horribly miscasted.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think M. Night's that great of a director, either. But every opinion I have of him is based on Lady in the Water. I've refused to watch _The Happening_. Perhaps that one was filled with shots that weren't at totally illogical angles?


Also, according to Frank Marshall:



> Today's visitors are Nick execs from NYC. Mike and Brian were on set last week...


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> Honestly, I don't think M. Night's that great of a director, either. But every opinion I have of him is based on Lady in the Water. I've refused to watch _The Happening_. Perhaps that one was filled with shots that weren't at totally illogical angles?
> 
> 
> Also, according to Frank Marshall:


Did they foam at the mouth and have heart attacks?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 9, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Did they foam at the mouth and have heart attacks?



I certainly do hope so! 

It's funny, those two. They've been paired with Nickelodeon and now M. Night Shyamalan. Could you imagine having to deal with such a disdainful coterie and you have to hold it all inside. You can't even confide to a fan, because you can't take the chance that it goes up online.


So, without any word from them, I assume they dispise Nickelodeon for how they handled Book 3, and can't believe what M. Night is doing to the universe they created.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> I certainly do hope so!
> 
> It's funny, those two. They've been paired with Nickelodeon and now M. Night Shyamalan. Could you imagine having to deal with such a disdainful coterie and you have to hold it all inside. You can't even confide to a fan, because you can't take the chance that it goes up online.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Bryke teamed up with pre-2006 cartoon network, that Avatar would have more supportive backing? <.<


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> So I have been reading and debating on other sites. A number of people think the cast for the Avatar movie, is in no way shape or form, doesn't even have a hint of racism. I disagree, what do some of you guys/gals think?



I don't think it was racist, just incredibly unwise and disrespectful to the source material.



Jove said:


> I certainly do hope so!
> 
> It's funny, those two. They've been paired with Nickelodeon and now M. Night Shyamalan. Could you imagine having to deal with such a disdainful coterie and you have to hold it all inside. You can't even confide to a fan, because you can't take the chance that it goes up online.
> 
> ...



Actually, repeatedly M&B have said how they enjoyed and respected M. Night's work.  I don't think they had seen The Happening yet at the time, though.


----------



## taku (May 12, 2009)

Link removed

Mock up CG teaser trailer leaked? The concept art looks sweet.


----------



## Superrazien (May 13, 2009)

^ Nice find its pretty cool. It sucks though that the guy who did all the movie trailers had to die. I miss him.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 13, 2009)

Cool trailer... WTF, Don LaFontaine's dead?! I remember him from the Geico commercial...


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Cool trailer... WTF, Don LaFontaine's dead?! I remember him from the Geico commercial...



He died a while ago.

Obviously, James Garrett should voice the trailer.


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2009)

Jove said:


> Woah woah woah, Rekky. "For the time being??!!!"
> 
> The movies have 0% chance of even attempting to approach the thought of glancing at the notion of almost being in the discussion of being a respectable representation of the show.
> 
> ...


Jove, I'm going to gently remind you that you forgot to fit the Bollywood dance number in.


Also, trailer's been taken down by.. Paramount?   Seems there might be some merit to it.  Does anyone have an alternate source?


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2009)

Damn, I missed it entirely.
One piece of advice to people who might re-upload it...don't do it on Youtube. Yes people get a hard-on for video and channel views but it stands a snowball's chance in hell on another video sharing site. 
Paramount and Viacom isn't really trolling Livevideo for example.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 13, 2009)

Honestly the Bollywood would(lol) make the movie better


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2009)

That's strange that it was taken down. I wasn't quite sure of what to make of it; for one thing, Katara looked like the real Katara. Know what I mean?


Edit:



Koi said:


> Jove, I'm going to gently remind you that you forgot to fit the Bollywood dance number in.





What am I doing?! The twilight of Jove has begun before I even knew it.


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2009)

Maybe they won't even have time for the Bollywood number. :\  Unless it's on Zuko and Iroh's ship and like, right before he sees the Avataric beam of light, they show clips of dance practice. 


I missed the trailer, damn.  And I can't seem to find it on Livevideo,


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2009)

It really wasn't worth pining for; if you've seen the trailers for the video games, it's not too dissimilar. The same graphics, essentially.


----------



## Superrazien (May 13, 2009)

Well if anyone missed the mock up CG trailer, here it is. Its not youtube.
Is Akatsuki Total Fail? Orochimaru for Final Villan? The End is Within This Thread  !


----------



## Superstarseven (May 13, 2009)

Just saw it, hell yeah this was legit.
The title credit card at the beginning convinced me of that.
It's hard to explain but I can almost sense what they're going for with this film. Perhaps if the Last Airbender is treated with love and care like it's animated brother, it might just survive against the odds and be good.
Either way we'll see what exactly the crew has been up when the teaser is released in June.

Great site by the way to upload this CG animatic teaser, Paramount certainly won't be poking around in there.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 17, 2009)

Wow guys, seriously. We're awful fans.
Latest episode of Kevin Coppa's PuppetBenders.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-MN579Kcw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

New trailer made for Avatar comics.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cqdFcdaQOQ[/YOUTUBE]

...And picture of older Katara and Zuko drawn by the show's Korean Animation director. We'll be seeeing this as ammunition for the Zutarians for years to come.


----------



## Koi (May 17, 2009)

Zuko has a GIANT FOREARM.


----------



## Mider T (May 18, 2009)

Something I was looking at in a old Nick Mag and made me lol



> "A fortune-teller predicted that Katara's true love is a very powerful bender. Will it be the Avatar, or will fate lead her in another, more *fiery* direction?"


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 18, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow guys, seriously. We're awful fans.
> Latest episode of Kevin Coppa's PuppetBenders.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-MN579Kcw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not a fan of the Puppetbenders. The humor's too self-reflexive.


The comics, however, look incredible. 


Where'd you find that, Koi? I'm torn between  and .


----------



## Koi (May 18, 2009)

Oh Jesus, that's probably where it all started!


----------



## Superstarseven (May 18, 2009)

What did Koi find? I'm confused.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 18, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> What did Koi find? I'm confused.



Disregard that. I got posts jumbled. I meant you. Please tell me that poster is yours, that you took that picture.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 18, 2009)

Yeah I found it through Deviantart and it led to a Livejournal link which I'll provide right now. Apparently this picture is close to a year old since Season 2 premiered in Korea around June of 2008.
here

There's already a poster who's made it her Avatar with the caption "Screw Bryke, we have the mighty korean animators."

Even in the best case scenario where she might be playing it up for laughs...I don't like it one bit. Still seems highly ungrateful.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 19, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah I found it through Deviantart and it led to a Livejournal link which I'll provide right now. Apparently this picture is close to a year old since Season 2 premiered in Korea around June of 2008.
> Biggest Kunoichi fight ever
> 
> There's already a poster who's made it her Avatar with the caption "Screw Bryke, we have the mighty korean animators."
> ...





			
				Seto Kaiba Abridged said:
			
		

> Screw the rules! I have MONEY!


tencharacters


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2009)

So according to Frank Marshall, that CGI trailer from several days ago is:

"Not the trailer, just a sizzle reel for Nick Upfronts."


So it's real, but it's now gone because some dude pointed it out to him on Twitter. According to this clueless idiot: "Hated to narc them out but its E. Europe & it seemed like it was 4 suits. Despite i know the story, I don't want spoilers." 


Oy Gevalt... this doesn't sound too reticent: " is this the real deal trailer mockup? cock if so, you better tell legal that Kazakhstan is infringing." What a braindead, vacant wretch; what purpose did this serve?


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 20, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> New trailer made for Avatar comics.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cqdFcdaQOQ[/YOUTUBE]



I wasn't too interested, but then I watched this... and it looks frickin' AWESOME!  Toph vs. Bumi... already heard about it, looks like it's going to be sweet.  Aang with the dragon and egg probably is a flashback to an adventure with Kuzon I heard about- Aang was in his old seasons 1 and 2 outfit.  Sokka vs. Zuko with swords is new to me- but Sokka's sword looks normal; I guess this means it happens after Sozin's Comet and Sokka ends up not finding his meteor sword.

As for the Zutara pic... cool-looking, but it means nothing.  NOTHING, I tell you! Except that the Korean animators are closet Zutarians.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 20, 2009)

Actually, the Korean animators probably thought Zutara was more popular for the American audiences, so to reel in more cash, they pander to them. I heard Maiko is MUCH MUCH more popular in Korea


----------



## masterriku (May 20, 2009)

> but Sokka's sword looks normal; I guess this means it happens after Sozin's Comet and Sokka ends up not finding his meteor sword




He never found space sword  WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also Zukos face pretty much sums up my opinion.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 20, 2009)

masterriku said:


> He never found space sword  WWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also Zukos face pretty much sums up my opinion.


Eh, it's only stainless steel, Sokka would be one lucky bastard if he found out that the meteor piece he gave Toph gave her cancer, then she kicked that cancer's ass, ate it's children, and scared off all the cancer in the world.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 20, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Eh, it's only stainless steel, Sokka would be one lucky bastard if he found out that the meteor piece he gave Toph gave her cancer, then she kicked that cancer's ass, ate it's children, and scared off all the cancer in the world.



To that point, I peg:


Aang to eradicate fibromyalgia
Katara takes care of vascular headaches
Zuko has a staring contest with pulmonary disorders and wins
Sokka gets shingles and it's _not_ pretty at all
Iroh goes medieval on Parkinson's
Ozai obliterates influenza
Azula does a number on alcoholism
Hawky is adorable
The Dai Li systematically disposes of Alzheimer's
Bumi just goddamn destroys Osteoporosis
Piandao laughs right in the face of Sleep Apnea
Rheumatoid Arthritis, you have met your match and her name is Avatar Yangchen

And so on and so on.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 20, 2009)

Jove said:


> To that point, I peg:
> 
> 
> Aang to eradicate fibromyalgia
> ...


Mmmm, Avatar pills

Things sure have been quiet since the ATLA Corporation devised a cure to the zombie virii of Umbrella


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2009)

I would take Avatar vitamins.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 20, 2009)

Avatar Vitamins?

blueberry-flavored chalky goodness.


----------



## Superrazien (May 20, 2009)

Heres more movie news

I guess filming is going better than i thought cause filming has reached halfway point a full 2 days earlier than they thought they'd do...
Fellow site  and the twitter account of Frank Marshall (  ) informed us of production...

As you should know...Greenland filming was over months ago(So Water Tribe scenes should be done,YAY) and they are now filming in parts of Philadelphia...and now in,North Phili....Filming continues in the old engine manufacturing warehouse...with all kinds of different sets set up to film.
More production news says,that a wrap on filming should be expected in July...so lets all just hope that the "2 days earlier" thing and the "July" thing just stays that way because im'a hang myself if they push it back(Jk)...like they did with Harry Potter(Cries) Even if i was able to read the book through that time..i still wished they didn't do it!!And its taking forever!!

More in news....is that Frank on twitter warned us that we should keep a heads up for the First Looks of Zuko and Aang...cant wait!!
I just wished they released a pic of Noah Ringer..that way,i bet some fake pics would come fast..and maybe i could have used them for a fake poster,ya know?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 20, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Avatar Vitamins?
> 
> blueberry-flavored chalky goodness.


No, GUMMI


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 21, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Avatar Vitamins?
> 
> blueberry-flavored chalky goodness.





ReikaiDemon said:


> No, GUMMI


Made from all natural ingredients: bananas and onions.


----------



## Sylar (May 21, 2009)

For some reason the throught of live action Aang makes me think of live action Goku.


----------



## masterriku (May 21, 2009)

Apparently it will be true to the source
It will even include the most important part of book 1 *DRUM ROLL*
THE GREAT DIVIDE

and we all know that book 3 will have the awesomesauce that is*DRUM ROLL*...........WAIT FOR IT


*Spoiler*: __ 



THE BEACH


----------



## taku (May 21, 2009)

BBC

First pics of Aang and Zuko are online!


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 21, 2009)

Sylar said:


> For some reason the throught of live action Aang makes me think of live action Goku.



-_- NO!  If God has any mercy, he will protect TLA from being on the same level of fail as DBE.  It'll still probably be fail, but please, not THAT much!



taku said:


> [Delete]
> 
> First pics of Aang and Zuko are online!



Noah Ringer/Aang's tattoos aren't blue... that's not right!  They better still be blue when he goes Avatar state.

The ring of fire Dev Patel/Zuko's standing in looks weird... I'm guessing it's only for this first-look photo.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2009)

masterriku said:


> and we all know that book 3 will have the awesomesauce that is*DRUM ROLL*...........WAIT FOR IT
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 









Manw? S?limo said:


> Noah Ringer/Aang's tattoos aren't blue... that's not right!  They better still be blue when he goes Avatar state.
> 
> The ring of fire Dev Patel/Zuko's standing in looks weird... I'm guessing it's only for this first-look photo.



I've heard the arrows might be digitally enhanced. Looks like that might be the case. I think Dev looks great.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 21, 2009)

So Zuko's Scar is gonna be Cgi? [I cant see it on him in the pic]


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> So Zuko's Scar is gonna be Cgi? [I cant see it on him in the pic]



I'd hope not. It's a difficult angle and distance. Perhaps it's just less gruesome than the series.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> I'd hope not. It's a difficult angle and distance. Perhaps it's just less gruesome than the series.



I'm assuming the scar shape is similar, but it's not as "red" as Zuko's. Keeping it closer to his actual skin tone would make it look more realistic.

I actually like the more stylized tattoo's for Aang. A solid blue tattoo would probably look too... cartoony (as ironic of a complaint that may be).


----------



## Noah (May 22, 2009)

Flashing blue no only makes things more awesome, Jove.

I approve of movie Zuko and Aang completely. I don't really really see how Noah could look any more like Aang (waahh not asian boohoo). The kid's got big ears and the new outfit works for me. It's different, but it still feels....airbendery.

Maybe that shot is pre-scar Zuko, but we can't see that side of his face anyway. I'd bitch about his hair (assuming it's not pre-scar), but topknot Zuko was an awful design.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Noah said:


> Flashing blue no only makes things more awesome, Jove.
> 
> I approve of movie Zuko and Aang completely. I don't really really see how Noah could look any more like Aang (waahh not asian boohoo). The kid's got big ears and the new outfit works for me. It's different, but it still feels....airbendery.
> 
> Maybe that shot is pre-scar Zuko, but we can't see that side of his face anyway.* I'd bitch about his hair (assuming it's not pre-scar), but topknot Zuko was an awful design.*



Only in Retrospect

i can kinda see the left side of his face and it doesn't look burned


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Noah said:


> I'd bitch about his hair (assuming it's not pre-scar), but topknot Zuko was an awful design.



It was cool at the time. I liked it better than Bruce Lee Zuko. It just so happened that the merchandising people decided that Topknot Zuko was the _only_ design, ruining it for everyone.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 22, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I actually like the more stylized tattoo's for Aang. A solid blue tattoo would probably look too... cartoony (as ironic of a complaint that may be).



Yes, ironic... seeing as the show's based on a cartoon, and I like cartoons, I still want the tattoos to be blue.



Noah said:


> Maybe that shot is pre-scar Zuko, but we can't see that side of his face anyway. I'd bitch about his hair (assuming it's not pre-scar), but topknot Zuko was an awful design.




Oh, right.  Dang it, I forgot about the ponytail.  (It wasn't a topknot).  Yet another thing messed up.  I don't care if it's lame, it want the movie based on my favorite show to be accurate, damnit!  BTW, Zuko had the same ponytail before he was scarred- he just wasn't bald everywhere else.

Of course, this could be a pic of him mid-season 2... somehow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Oh, right.  Dang it, I forgot about the ponytail.  (It wasn't a topknot).  Yet another thing messed up.  I don't care if it's lame, it want the movie based on my favorite show to be accurate, damnit!  BTW, Zuko had the same ponytail before he was scarred- he just wasn't bald everywhere else.
> 
> Of course, this could be a pic of him mid-season 2... somehow.



I have a dearth of faith of respect in M. Night, so I'm ambivalent towards how excruciatingly accurate I want the movies to be. I lean towards the converse; it's much more important that the content of the series be exact.


----------



## Superrazien (May 22, 2009)

Wow I tried to like these, while they are not god dreadful like DBE I still find myself hating how Aang and Zuko look. Is it me or is the kid who plays Aang a little bit to fat to be Aang.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

I have to admit, it looks pretty good. Still not happy with Zuko's actor choice though.

I love the arrow tattoos.


----------



## Agmaster (May 22, 2009)

Just give me a solid 10 minutes or 12 pages or Sokka being a believable badass in canon around other main characters and I'll be good.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> I've heard the arrows might be digitally enhanced. Looks like that might be the case. I think Dev looks great.


That is the case many times with makeup. With the varibility in lighting, filters and other factors, colors don't look the way you want them to on film. So things like digital enhancement is needed to balance out how it looks in different lighting and filters. 


Jove said:


> I have a dearth of faith of respect in M. Night, so I'm ambivalent towards how excruciatingly accurate I want the movies to be. I lean towards the converse; it's much more important that the content of the series be exact.



It's probably a benefit for the actor kind of thing, a baldcap might look silly, or be too much work, or having your head shaved for a role limits any other kind of role you can get, until it grows out.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 22, 2009)

Looking good so far, though Aang's arrow looks like it was drawn by a crayon and Dev's great :ho (hoping his scar would be added in for later pictures)


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Just give me a solid 10 minutes or 12 pages or Sokka being a believable badass in canon around other main characters and I'll be good.



I think you might want to skip the first movie. 


I'm dying for the trailer now. I'm expecting the concerns over the arrows will be obliterated when we see the first Avatar State. Until then, I continue to presume that the arrows we see in the picture are for Graphics reasons.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2009)

taku said:


> link
> 
> First pics of Aang and Zuko are online!


oh god why did i click the link

i i wonder why dint they pick asians i mean we in the USA have asians and im pletty sure Canada and Autralia have too.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 22, 2009)

And I was looking forward to Zuko's ponytail. 

As long as they don't cut (pardon the pun) Haru's moustache.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> And I was looking forward to Zuko's ponytail.
> 
> As long as they don't cut (pardon the pun) Haru's moustache.



That thing couldn't even work in the goddamn Avatar Universe; we don't need to see it brought into the real world.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 22, 2009)

Look at this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Look at this.




Uh-oh.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Look at this.



Not happy with this. At all.


----------



## Superrazien (May 22, 2009)

Wow thats retarded.


----------



## Stalin (May 22, 2009)

How hard it is to hire the proper minorities for the characters. Jesus christ, directors, its not that hard to make a good adaptation.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

Where. The. Fuck. Is. His. Goddamn. Scar.


----------



## Stalin (May 22, 2009)

I had no idea you were an avatar fan, chee.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

Huge fan. Just never really posted on here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Zuko is 16 at the beginning of the show.

Dev Patel is 19 years old. 

Why does Dev look skewed _older_? This deserves Sokkapalm:


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

I don't really mind the age, its very subtle. I mind the no scar, no bald, no pony-tail, and no pale skin.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 22, 2009)

THAT BETTER NOT BE FUCKING ZUKO!


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

Point that gun towards M. Night. :ho


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't really mind the age, its very subtle. I mind the no scar, no bald, no pony-tail, and no pale skin.



You didn't know Dev Patel was playing Zuko?

Again, M. Night has made the Fire Nation Indian so he be Fire Nation. I wouldn't be surprised if he was War Minister Qin, or Piandao, or some older version of Zuko in an epilogue he decides to graft onto the third movie without any consultation with Mike & Bryan.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> You didn't know Dev Patel was playing Zuko?
> 
> Again, M. Night has made the Fire Nation Indian so he be Fire Nation. I wouldn't be surprised if he was War Minister Qin, or Piandao, or some older version of Zuko in an epilogue he decides to graft onto the third movie without any consultation with Mike & Bryan.



Oh, I knew. I'm just still pissed off at the casting choice.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh, I knew. I'm just still pissed off at the casting choice.



I was certain I recalled your antipathy towards the casting. If it makes you feel better, stare at that picture and then close your eyes and imagine JMac in Dev's place. Then open your eyes again. It's a manipulated Utopia.


I'm fine without the topknot and baldness, but _that_ is not acceptable.


I'd also like to see a better quality image. With what exactly are those coats lined?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 22, 2009)

I'm suprised about the absence of the scar. Most adaptions take away things from characters, but Zuko's scar in my opinion is a important part of his character.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> Point that gun towards M. Night. :ho


if it wasnt for 6th sense this asshole wouldnt even be in the movie bizz 


Jove said:


> *Again, M. Night has made the Fire Nation Indian so he be Fire Nation.*


 there are actually pale indians out there...


Kisame the Shark said:


> I'm suprised about the absence of the scar. Most adaptions take away things from characters, but *Zuko's scar in my opinion is a important part of his character.*


the word you're looking for is "defining"


----------



## Superrazien (May 22, 2009)

Zuko does have his scar guys its just hard to notice. Though idk why he still has an eyebrow. Either way it doesn't matter they screwed up big time, both Aang and Zuko from the actors, to the wardrobe look nothing like the cartoon. In my eyes this movie is setting up for fail. Maybe not Mega Epic Fail like DBE but still a fail.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 22, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Look at this.


well at least they changed cultures so not white Eskimos.


----------



## Koi (May 22, 2009)

Oh man, Dev does look great as Zuko, and Noah's not looking bad himself.  Okay sure, arrows and scar and hair, but despite that, I think it's the costumes that tie everything together decently.  Even if they're not totally accurate.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 22, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Look at this.



Why did they make his scar look so weak?


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

I love the costumes, I'm in love with Aang. Perfect casting on appearance wise, hopefully he can act too.

As for Zuko, wax off that eyebrow. Use more red makeup.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 22, 2009)

I believe the Water Tribe is still supposed to be based on Inuit culture so...yeah, White Eskimos. I mean look at the kid playing Aang, ever seen a young Shaolin monk look like him?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> there are actually pale indians out there...



Yes, but my point that M. Night is a egocentrically manipulative debaser.




Superstarseven said:


> I believe the Water Tribe is still supposed to be based on Inuit culture so...yeah, White Eskimos. I mean look at the kid playing Aang, ever seen a young Shaolin monk look like him?



No, but he looks like Aang.




Koi said:


> Oh man, Dev does look great as Zuko, and Noah's not looking bad himself.  *Okay sure, arrows and scar and hair,* but despite that, I think it's the costumes that tie everything together decently.  Even if they're not totally accurate.



Three cosmetically idiosyncratic character traits.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

You use some big words there Jove.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Look at this.



the scar could be a little more defined, but i guess realistically it wouldn't be all bright and puffy

over all it aint bad

the fire nation soldiers even have the skull masks


----------



## Bluebeard (May 22, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> if it wasnt for 6th sense this asshole wouldnt even be in the movie bizz
> 
> there are actually pale indians out there...
> 
> the word you're looking for is "defining"



No I use important because the scar is important. He got if from his own father and it was one of the reasons why he decided to hunt the Avatar.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

Defining and important. It's what makes Zuko, Zuko, both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Chee said:


> You use some big words there Jove.



Nothing less for someone that wears the Avatar title. 


That's the second time in two days that an NF member has mentioned that pretension. And That was the toned down version, too.


----------



## Noah (May 22, 2009)

So.....where's the problem? I see a scar that has healed realistically and a complete lack of a ponytail. Only thing I can find wrong is the eyebrow that has grown through melted skin. But then again, maybe it'll be taken out in post. Dev's gotta keep his brows symmetrical, I guess.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

Realistic burn scars:


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 22, 2009)

Dev Pattel...i'm not familiar with the name. Is that Kumar?


EDIT: the saying "Kill it with fire" takes on a whole new meaning when you see the results eh?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Dev Pattel...i'm not familiar with the name. Is that Kumar?



He's the kid from Slumdog Millionaire. They landed him when JMac proved to be unbearable... ALLEGEDLY.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

He's Jamal on Slumdog Millionare.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 22, 2009)

^OMFG WHY!!!!!!!? Those burn marks were fucking disgusting. 

But Dev is acceptable. He's not the best looking Zuko, but he's alright. Thank Samuel L. Jackson he doesn't have the bitch ass ponytail. Bruce Lee Zuko = Jesus. And OMFG Noah is gonna be the perfect Aang. Hopefully he doesn't ruin it with shitty acting.

@Jove 
So I notice we're using the same sig. Agni Kai in 15 mins, winner keeps sig.


----------



## Chee (May 22, 2009)

I was expecting one hot beef cake to be Zuko. 

Dev is attractive but...doesn't seem like Zuko to me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> @Jove
> So I notice we're using the same sig. Agni Kai in 15 mins, winner keeps sig.



Well, it's _you_ making the salute, there's nothing I can do but fall to my knees, kowtow, and hope that in your mercy you leave me with a Live-Action Zuko scar and not a Series Zuko scar. 

But since I _made_ it, I know that we actually don't have the same. You have Eijisalute1, I have Eijisalute2, which is smaller so I can fit it into my sig.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 23, 2009)

Indeed. Well I find your accusation of me stealing this sig from you to be quite shallow & pedantic.


----------



## Noah (May 23, 2009)

Ok. So maybe Zuko's scar was only a second degree burn. Or maybe it'll get adjusted in post. Either way, those examples are extreme. How long did those burn victims have their scars for? All scars will fade with time, even though they won't heal. Even a third degree burn might fade to the color in the shot if it's properly treated for three years.

Or, again, post production. Piccolo was a nice white color during principle for the FANTASTIC () Dragonball movie, but he was green in the final (awesome) product.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2009)

Noah said:


> Ok. So maybe Zuko's scar was only a second degree burn. Or maybe it'll get adjusted in post. Either way, those examples are extreme. How long did those burn victims have their scars for? All scars will fade with time, even though they won't heal. Even a third degree burn might fade to the color in the shot if it's properly treated for three years.
> 
> Or, again, post production. Piccolo was a nice white color during principle for the FANTASTIC () Dragonball movie, but he was green in the final (awesome) product.



It's a good point. I can't be too indignant right now. Hopefully the trailer settles things in a month, either by quelling or inciting.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

Obviously the degree of the burn is told visually by the cartoon. His scar looks like the scars I posted, so it must've been pretty darn bad. Really, it doesn't matter, as long as he has the scar, I just wish it was more visible.

If it is done during post-production, that would be pretty darn stupid. How hard is it to grab latex and makeup?


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 23, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Look at this.



The scar is not noticeable enough.  And the designs are all messed up.

I'm really, really feeling like cussing out M. Night right now.  But he's not here for me to do it.

Does anyone know where he lives?


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

I like the costume designs. A+ for whoever did that.


----------



## Noah (May 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> Obviously the degree of the burn is told visually by the cartoon. His scar looks like the scars I posted, so it must've been pretty darn bad. Really, it doesn't matter, as long as he has the scar, I just wish it was more visible.
> 
> If it is done during post-production, that would be pretty darn stupid. How hard is it to grab latex and makeup?



I'd imagine it ends up being cheaper to add it digitally in post. Budget is really all that matters most of the time.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

Noah said:


> I'd imagine it ends up being cheaper to add it digitally in post. Budget is really all that matters most of the time.



Dunno about that. You can either pay the make up artists or you can pay the CGI artists. Probably even.

Anyways, I despise CGI on small things like that. Make up would be a lot easier, just paste that scar on and you have it on film. I'm the type of person that reserves CGI for huge space battles and giant monsters attacking cities.


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2009)

I like the costumes too.  I also like Asian kitsch.  So it's win-win for me, really.

Seriously though, I wanna crawl into that cloak thing he's wearing. :3  I feel like it would be very warm, which makes sense, being that they're at the SOUTH POLE.  _Although,_ I've never heard Dev with an American accent..


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2009)

Koi said:


> I like the costumes too.  I also like Asian kitsch.  So it's win-win for me, really.
> 
> Seriously though, I wanna crawl into that cloak thing he's wearing. :3  I feel like it would be very warm, which makes sense, being that they're at the SOUTH POLE.  _Although,_ I've never heard Dev with an American accent..



What if he doesn't have one? What if the Fire Nation have British accents? Received! Yorkshire! Cockneys, Mockneys, Mancunian...


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 23, 2009)

Chee said:


> I was expecting one hot beef cake to be Zuko.
> 
> Dev is attractive but...doesn't seem like Zuko to me.



he looks like some guy i'd buy candy bars or gasoline from, definitely not the prince of a fire nation


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 23, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Look at this.


God Damn, he looks like a weak little nerd, even Dustin Diamond would make a better Zuko than him.

Why do the helmets look so....Grecian? 
Hell, it would be a more faithful adaptation than M.Night's rendition if they set it in the future, and made the soldier the Overwatch guards 
Guru Pathik will be ironically Asian I bet.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 23, 2009)

you know what i wish the big "M Night" twist at the end will be?


that he's not the fucking director.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you know what i wish the big "M Night" twist at the end will be?
> 
> 
> that he's not the fucking director.



I wish I could rep you but I'm at my limit.


----------



## Superrazien (May 23, 2009)

I think this is the air temple


Full body Zuko


Ghost Rider # 35 Preview


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> I think this is the air temple
> 
> 
> Full body Zuko
> ...



iam loving that winter coat


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2009)

BOOM MIKE IS SHOWING.


----------



## S (May 23, 2009)

Hoping for the best but expecting the worst.


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2009)

Ahar, I like the FN ushanka.


----------



## ghstwrld (May 23, 2009)

This is movie is going to be one massive let down.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> This is movie is going to be one massive let down.



how do you know  have you seen it yet?


----------



## tari101190 (May 23, 2009)

damn...zuko and the fire benders look good. just make the scar a bit more noticeable maybe.

i'm hoping this movie isn't a let down like most adaptations this year. so far only star trek was epic.

water benderes...please don't let me down.

oh, and the cgi bending better not look corny.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 23, 2009)

oh god i just pictured the actor playing Aang lusting after that annoying bitch Katara in live action...

shit, i just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> oh god i just pictured the actor playing Aang lusting after that annoying bitch Katara in live action...
> 
> shit, i just threw up a little in my mouth



Get used to that feeling, because real-life Zutara looks to be as bilious as expected.


Also, I'm not a fan of the FN helmets. I don't see where the inspiration was to change the ones from the series. Open-faced looks better, but I'll forgive it if the skullface-plate ones are retained.

I'm conflicted on the set. If it's Southern Air Temple, I'm fine with it. If it's Northern Water Tribe, change that lukewarm toleration for downright antipathy. But it might look transcendent on film. You know, if M. Night uses sane camera angles. And what are the odds of that?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 23, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you know what i wish the big "M Night" twist at the end will be?
> 
> 
> that he's not the fucking director.


Silly, there would be no point in firing him AFTER the movie was made

You know those 90's suck ass Batman movies after the only good ones? 

Here's to hoping some enterprising creative minds will reboot the movie of avatar movies later to live up to better expectations. Well, lets just keep that in mind if the movie bombs.

.....

WAIT! What if this is just some damn plan to make suckage movies to LOWER expectations so much, any other movie would be vastly better by comparison?! DEAR GOD, this is bigger anything we let our necks step into 
M.Night, you dirty, thievish, magnificent bastard, you got us all on puppet strings. You see, this is how they get money from us. Make an adaptation on our favorite series or whatever, leak a shitload of detail deemed fail by the fans, therefore, making the fans go watch the movie. Why would the loyal fans want to watch a bad adaptation? Bad adaptation, that's it, loyal fans will go to the movie, just for the sake of seeing how bad it is, to fuel their wrath, or to make fun of it. For whatever reason, good or bad adaptations will ALWAYS reel in loyal fans, money is assured, the cycle continues, and the whole country is being made into a giant transmutation cir-I mean, er, wrong conspiracy.

*takes suicide pill* 


~RAGING BONER~ said:


> oh god i just pictured the actor playing Aang lusting after that annoying bitch Katara in live action...
> 
> shit, i just threw up a little in my mouth


Five words, four of them are names
Shia Lebouf and Jessica Alba


----------



## Ziko (May 24, 2009)

Air Temple looks good, firebender soldiers look good, Zuko look's retarded... Sorry, but I didn't like the actor..


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 24, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> This is movie is going to be one massive let down.



To be a let down, there must be high expectations for it.  Which disappeared the moment M. Night was announced as director.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 24, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Five words, four of them are names
> Shia Lebouf and Jessica Alba


wait...what?

_THEY'RE_ in the movie?


Alba can't act for shit and as for Shia...whose he gonna play? Sokka?


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2009)

What?  They're definitely not in the movies..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> I think this is the air temple
> 
> 
> Full body Zuko
> ...



THAT'S ZUKO!!!?

I haven't been keeping up for a long while, have they released photos for any of the other characters yet?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> THAT'S ZUKO!!!?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up for a long while, have they released photos for any of the other characters yet?


Only Ang and Zuko:





taku said:


> Or, the TX-SR607 if you really want 7.1
> 
> First pics of Aang and Zuko are online!


I was expecting the Fire Nation costumes and armor to contain more red.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 25, 2009)

I know some people aren't going to like it when I say this, but I honestly feel an asian actor should be playing Aang...


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 25, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> wait...what?
> 
> _THEY'RE_ in the movie?
> 
> ...


Uh, no, I'm using an example, from the dumb human parts of Transformers


----------



## Superrazien (May 25, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I know some people aren't going to like it when I say this, but I honestly feel an asian actor should be playing *Aang*...



And Zuko, Iroh, Ozai, Zhao, Roku, Jeong Jeong. Oh and we can't for get the darker skinned people like the ones playing the Fire Nation would be better suited to play the water tribe, instead we got pasty white people.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> And Zuko, Iroh, Ozai, Zhao, Roku, Jeong Jeong. Oh and we can't for get the darker skinned people like the ones playing the Fire Nation would be better suited to play the water tribe, instead we got pasty white people.



Technically Zuko, Iroh, Ozai are played by Asians


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Technically Zuko, Iroh, Ozai are played by Asians


Depends whether on how you take the word subcontinent


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Oh yea, who is playing Iroh anyways?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Depends whether on how you take the word subcontinent



 what are you saying that their the wrong kind of Asians ?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 25, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> what are you saying that their the wrong kind of Asians ?


There's a wrong kind of asian?


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh yea, who is playing Iroh anyways?


The dude Tony's stuck in the cave with in Iron Man.

No seriously.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 25, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Uh, no, I'm using an example, from the dumb human parts of Transformers


god, don't scare me like that!


Koi said:


> The dude Tony's stuck in the cave with in Iron Man.
> 
> No seriously.



_Sigh_ 

~~~~~

not even the miracle that saved christmas can save this movie from M. Night.


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2009)

I thought they would have gotten some short fat chinese man to play Iroh, like a kung fu character.

I see this movie flopping more than Dragonball evolution, I'm not even going to hold hope for this garbage.

The only reason I check this thread, is I keep hoping they will start the series again in some shape or form.


----------



## Superrazien (May 25, 2009)

Recca said:


> I thought they would have gotten some short fat chinese man to play Iroh, like a kung fu character.
> 
> I see this movie flopping more than Dragonball evolution, I'm not even going to hold hope for this garbage.
> 
> The only reason I check this thread, is I keep hoping they will start the series again in some shape or form.



I always thought Sammo Hung should of been Iroh.I don't see this flopping as bad as DBE, while it doesn't look very accurate to Avatar in many aspects for no apparent reason, it is still at least based in the Avatarverse, DBE was trying to be based in our universe.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2009)

Koi said:


> The dude Tony's stuck in the cave with in Iron Man.
> 
> No seriously.



/Reaches for gun by the speaker.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Koi said:


> The dude Tony's stuck in the cave with in Iron Man.
> 
> No seriously.



...he's a weasel though...wtf...seriously miscasted. I wanna shoot M. Night so badly.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> ...he's a weasel though...wtf...seriously miscasted. I wanna shoot M. Night so badly.


So we'll see Robert Downy Jr. as Toph?


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2009)

Ah shit, there _was _an edit of Toph's face on a green Mark III..


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 25, 2009)

Oh, Yinsen from Iron Man is going to play Iroh?  That's not _too_ bad, he was alright in Iron Man.  I can see him pulling off an eccentric old uncle roll, he just needs to put some weight on.


----------



## Thelonious (May 25, 2009)

I lol'd at Indian Firebenders.

in b4 fiery Jai Ho.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> in b4 fiery Jai Ho.



Pussycat Dolls fucked that song up.


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Uh, no, I'm using an example, from the dumb human parts of Transformers


you'll be pleased to know that Shia is getting his funk on with Megan Fox, then, and not Jessica Alba.


Thelonious said:


> in b4 fiery Jai Ho.


lold forever


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2009)

Thelonious said:


> I lol'd at Indian Firebenders.
> 
> in b4 fiery Jai Ho.



I've been waiting on it FOR FUCKING EVER, actually. :<  You know, like a big firebending move and someone macro'ing JAI HO, BITCH in.

Or wait, you know what?  Let's wait on that until we see Azula.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 25, 2009)

Koi said:


> I've been waiting on it FOR FUCKING EVER, actually. :<  You know, like a big firebending move and someone macro'ing JAI HO, BITCH in.






Let the movie try to retain _some_ dignity, Koi.


----------



## masterriku (May 27, 2009)

This shouldn't be on the second page.


time for an old reference that no one will possibly get

sokka wank wank


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2009)

Damn.. Zuko actor is fucking ugly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Oh, Yinsen from Iron Man is going to play Iroh?  That's not _too_ bad, he was alright in Iron Man.  I can see him pulling off an eccentric old uncle roll, he just needs to put some weight on.




Ah yes... _that_...

Well, the rumor is that Iroh will very possibly be normal sized.

I repeat: *MOVIE IROH MIGHT NOT BE FAT.*

In fact, let me just go ahead and quote it, since that dude deleted all his posts when his name got out, so this might be one of the few places you csan find this:




Jove said:


> Also, that idiot that's an extra on the shoot provided this tidbit:
> 
> 
> 
> > But one thing I'm pretty sure of right now is... Uncle Iroh IS skinny.  Yeah, It's strange that no ones complaining about that, but whatevs. Iroh is being played by Shaun Taub, and from what one of the extras that HAS been on set told me, he's not wearing any padding. But it's too late to start complaining now








Also, in all this movie talk, we forgot to commemorate the one year anniversary of the leak of The Boiling Rock Parts 1 & 2 by the Blockbuster guy: April 25-26, 2008. Still one of the greatest days in the fandom.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 27, 2009)

I know, I'm not happy that he doesn't have appropriate body mass for Iroh either, but at least I can't hold anything against his acting.

Ah yes, when the Boiling Rock was leaked... kind of like when The Day of Black Sun was released.  I felt guilty watching TDoBS, because I knew it would play just a couple weeks later, but not so with TBR- it didn't play for months! The Nick execs had it coming to them.


----------



## Byakuya (May 27, 2009)

キャンデー

looks awful.


----------



## masterriku (May 27, 2009)

I miss the days when people just used good all fashion animation for movies about their animated show don't you?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 27, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I miss the days when people just used good all fashion animation for movies about their animated show don't you?



 *thinks back to tom and jerry the movie*......no....not really


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> I know, I'm not happy that he doesn't have appropriate body mass for Iroh either, but at least I can't hold anything against his acting.
> 
> Ah yes, when the Boiling Rock was leaked... kind of like when The Day of Black Sun was released.  I felt guilty watching TDoBS, because I knew it would play just a couple weeks later, but not so with TBR- it didn't play for months! The Nick execs had it coming to them.



I justified it because it was coming out on DVD anyway 10 days later, and really, is there any sanctity left when an episode of a *currently airing show* is debuted on DVD? Oy. 

Mike and Bryan's commentary on WAT is pretty amusing because of it... you can hear how disappointed they were that episodes titles were being revealed through tvshowsondvd.com, due to Nick's scheduling. Though having those Dongbufeng cretins do it should have been even worse.

I did manage to avoid DOBS, but that was a hack, anyway. I was also avoiding the fandom because of the UK Nick fiasco, which I'm still bitter about. I missed all the histrionics! But I was more enraged that the Dutch got it aired the week before. I mean, honestly.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 27, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> *thinks back to tom and jerry the movie*......no....not really



It could be done, but no one messes with 2D in theaters anymore...


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 27, 2009)

I don't think M. Night is taking this seriously at all 

Dammit, they should just let a japanese production make a really fucking high quality OVA, and advertise the heeeeeelllllll out of it.


----------



## Chee (May 27, 2009)

M. Night wrote it as well. I'm expecting "cheese and crackers" to come up in a series moment.


----------



## Banhammer (May 27, 2009)

patel looks good'nuff, Aang on another hand.

Did somebody forget to turn on his pre-puberty?


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 27, 2009)

okokok i'm not gonna lie...when I saw the pictures? A little excited. Costumes look good. Like, not cheesy cartoon turned into live action decent but live action fantasy adventure good. 

 screw you guys I'm gonna wait for the movie to come out before I hate on it. As long as it has the essential story and _feeling_ to it and as long as the actors can act then whatever. Bring it on.


----------



## Superrazien (May 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> M. Night wrote it as well. I'm expecting "cheese and crackers" to come up in a series moment.



hmmmm Yess


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> screw you guys I'm gonna wait for the movie to come out before I hate on it. As long as it has the essential story and _feeling_ to it and as long as the actors can act then whatever. Bring it on.




I believe that's what we all desire, but it's hard to have faith in it's enactment. At this point, ] it's more related to hatred for M. Night. Once the trailer comes out, the sides will become more firmly entrenched.




Superrazien said:


> hmmmm Yess



How the hell are you hotlinking from SokkaGetsNoRespect.com?! They certainly never let me get away with it.


----------



## Koi (May 27, 2009)

Actually, whatever he's linking comes up as a no-hotlinking thing for me.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

Koi said:


> Actually, whatever he's linking comes up as a no-hotlinking thing for me.



Yes! I'm not the only one that was worked over by SGNR's hotlinking bollocks. 


I went to the image location url and after that it's come up for me every time. But this is the gif he linking to:




**needs smiley just like it**


----------



## Noah (May 27, 2009)

What?  isn't enough? Just add Sokka hair to it like you always do.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2009)

Noah said:


> What?  isn't enough? Just add Sokka hair to it like you always do.



And I'd have to correct the color; unlike M. Night, I value ethnic authenticity.


----------



## The Boss (May 28, 2009)

Oh god.. I can't still get over the fact how ugly Zuko is.   ... 


and no.. Jessie McCartney can die.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 28, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Oh god.. I can't still get over the fact how ugly Zuko is.   ...
> 
> 
> and no.. Jessie McCartney can die.



eh he's ok. he's an amazing actor though. Slum god millionaire was a jewel. I think he can pull it off. Pretty boy face not withstanding. Aang looks like he's 7 though.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

He's not that great of an actor. Slumdog Millionare was pretty good but his performance was nothing amazing. The little kids did more acting than Dev did.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> He's not that great of an actor. Slumdog Millionare was pretty good but his performance was nothing amazing. The little kids did more acting than Dev did.



To be fair, though... Dante Basco's not that great of an actor, either. He should be at least as good as him.

Of course, I doubt that Noah Ringer, in a debut performance, can match Zachary Tyler Eisen.


----------



## Stalin (May 28, 2009)

What does aang look like?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> What does aang look like?



Like this:



Do they just give Nobel Prizes away now?


----------



## Stalin (May 28, 2009)

Doesn't look bad for a white kid.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> To be fair, though... Dante Basco's not that great of an actor, either. He should be at least as good as him.
> 
> Of course, I doubt that Noah Ringer, in a debut performance, can match Zachary Tyler Eisen.



M. Night just chose him cause he knows how to kick butt. I'm guessing his acting performance isn't gonna win an Oscar any time soon.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> M. Night just chose him cause he knows how to kick butt. I'm guessing his acting performance isn't gonna win an Oscar any time soon.



Looks pretty tough in the picture. Still younger then I had hoped but whatever. Wheres katara and sokka


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

He looks like a 12 year old boy to me.


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> Like this:
> Link removed



Hmm... what's with the dots on the arrow?


----------



## Koi (May 28, 2009)

It's done in a 'tribal' style, not as a solid blue.  I guess in the same vein as traditional Tibetan monk tattoos, which is sorta neat.  They just BETTER glow blue in the Avatar state.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

Yea, I like how the arrow was done.


----------



## Koi (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, I guess it does prove that they at least put some thought into _something._


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

Wish they'd put thought into _everything._


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2009)

Koi said:


> It's done in a 'tribal' style, not as a solid blue.  I guess in the same vein as traditional Tibetan monk tattoos, which is sorta neat.  They just BETTER glow blue in the Avatar state.



You mean glow white? 

I'm sure they will, anyway; if they don't, why even have the Avatar State at all. You don't think M. Night would change _that_ do you? I know I wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2009)

If he didn't do that avatar state...I'd be so pissed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> If he didn't do that avatar state...I'd be so pissed.



Whenever Aang is in trouble, he magically becomes a filmmaker whose brilliant work goes under appreciated by studio executives.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2009)

Koi said:


> They just BETTER glow blue in the Avatar state.





Jove said:


> You mean glow white?


I wonder what they will do for Aang's Avatar State eyes. They glow in the cartoon, but glowing eyes, in my opinon, don't really come off well in live action.


Chee said:


> Yea, I like how the arrow was done.


Same here.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2009)

Maybe just white them out.


----------



## Thelonious (May 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> Whenever Aang is in trouble, he magically becomes a filmmaker whose brilliant work goes under appreciated by studio executives.


----------



## Time Expired (May 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> thread's



They probably had to make some tough choices, I bet they looked at about a bazillion kids for the role.  IDK - he's got the little kid, chubby-cheek thingy going on though.  To me, Aang's face seemed more angular - but hopefully he carries himself well.  His voice will be important.  

The tat's an interesting touch.  I was wondering how they were going to do that.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 30, 2009)

Italics said:


> They probably had to make some tough choices, I bet they looked at about a bazillion kids for the role. IDK - he's got the little kid, chubby-cheek thingy going on though. To me, Ang's face seemed more *Aangular* - but hopefully he carries himself well. His voice will be important.
> 
> The tat's an interesting touch. I was wondering how they were going to do that.


 lol

I'm imagining a lightsaber effect with the tat D:

Or maybe something fancy, like ghostly images glowing by of the past avatars in his arrows


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2009)

here!


Zuko is just insensitive and socially awkward enough that I'm going to consider that canon.


----------



## Undaunted (May 31, 2009)

Avatar live action film? 

Didn't they learn for DBE?


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Oh gawd, that comic. 

CASTING CHOICES STILL MAKE ME RAWR.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 31, 2009)

watch'm pick the actress that should ideally play Azula as Katara and vice versa...oh M Night


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Honestly, Dev Patel is GREAT AWESOME SUPERB for the role of Sokka. WHY M NIGHT WHY!?!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 31, 2009)

:taichou He's just trolling.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Trolling my favorite cartoon series.


----------



## Koi (May 31, 2009)

His trolling won't be complete until we get a Bollywood danc-- OH SHIT THE HEADBAND


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 31, 2009)

what are they gonna do about the actor who plays Aang? its not like he's gonna look like that for forever. 

Sooner or later his balls are gonna drop and he's gonna jump head first into puberty.





Koi said:


> His trolling won't be complete until we get a *Bollywood danc*-- OH SHIT THE HEADBAND



we all know thats coming sooner or later.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Seriously. Unless M. Night directs all three movies right now, Aang is gonna be 50 by the third movie. D:


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> lol





Despite not seeing the bad pun - I even managed to misspell his name .​ 


> I'm imagining a lightsaber effect with the tat D:
> 
> Or maybe something fancy, like ghostly images glowing by of the past avatars in his arrows



Yeah - that would work.  Get ILM involved...just keep Lucas away from the director's chair


----------



## Commander Shepard (May 31, 2009)

Koi said:


> His trolling won't be complete until we get a Bollywood danc-- OH SHIT THE HEADBAND



Ah, c'mon, it wasn't THAT bad.  At least it was in an environment where there is supposed to be dancing- a party.  It was kinda like Footloose. And it made Zutarians squirm in pain


----------



## Ziko (May 31, 2009)

I really liked how they made Aang. He look's pretty much how he should look. I actually have hopes for this movie!


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I really liked how they made Aang. He look's pretty much how he should look. I actually have hopes for this movie!



Look at Zuko and who's directing. That will erase your hopes.


----------



## Superrazien (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Look at Zuko and who's directing. That will erase your hopes.



And Katara, Sokka, Iroh, Ozai, and Zhao.


----------



## Ziko (May 31, 2009)

I didn't like Zuko, I don't know what other projects the director has been working on and I haven't seen any of the other characters.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 31, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> And Katara, Sokka, Iroh, Ozai, and Zhao.



I'd like to see pics of these if theyre available.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 31, 2009)

Aang looks okay, but I'd like to see what the rest of the cast look like, before I decide whether or not i'll be seeing this.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 31, 2009)

I don't know guys I'm liking zuko. He's intense looking enough so I think he'll be able to pull it off even if he isn't as good looking as zuko was meant to be...or as asian. I'm just mostly glad there seems to be a decent amount of effort put into costume designs.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2009)

I'll have to see the trailer before I decide whether or not to see it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'll have to see the trailer before I decide whether or not to see it.



pssh...it could look like retardfest '09 and we both know every last Avatard is gonna watch that shit, if only to curse M Nights twisted soul.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> pssh...it could look like retardfest '09 and we both know every last Avatard is gonna watch that shit, if only to curse M Nights twisted soul.



Damn right !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> pssh...it could look like retardfest '09 and we both know every last Avatard is gonna watch that shit, if only to curse M Nights twisted soul.



If it looks bad, its either a rental or an illegal copy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm obviously going to see it. Keep this in mind: no matter how distraught of it we are now, it's going to be exponentially worse seeing it on the big screen. I'll probably bring a sword to fall on.

But anyway, here's something about the actual _series_ upon which this ignominy is supposedly based upon:

If you weren't aware, Nicktoons is airing something called AvatarEXTRA, which is essentially Avatar done like Pop-Up Video, with blurbs of knowledge/quips/insight flashing on the screen periodically. It looks like this:




They're doing this for all Book 1 episodes over the course of this summer, and I just caught the first two.

Verdict: It's alright.  It's definitely engineered towards casual fans. A lot of throwaway jokes and comments, not much production stuff, and very little information that we didn't already know (stuff like benders learning to bend by observing the animals, Aang being the youngest Airbending Master in history). But there was still some cool stuff.

Some things I noted:

*The Boy in the Iceberg*

--- No blurbs for the opening sequence, which disappointed me, especially for the original open.
--- The blurbs pop up like elongated water bubbles, kind of like bending. It's kind of cool.
--- The blurbs also often pop up with words obscured by the goddamn Nicktoons logo bug in the lower left corner of the screen. 
--- They call Sokka's hair a "Warrior's Wolf Knot." That didn't sound right, so I looked it up. He specifically calls it a "Warrior's Wolf Tail" in The Chase. 

Not much is as blatantly wrong as that, but there's one coming up that is VERY MUCH incorrect.

--- When Aang first sees Katara, it says "Love at first sight." Tee hee... ship-flaunting.
--- Apparently the stuff Appa shoots all over  is 10% water, 3 % dust particles, 87% Bison Mucus. 
--- "An Airbender's sneeze can create more propulsion than a modern day jet engine." I'm almost positive that wasn't presented as a joke.
--- The Fire Nation symbolizes the negative affects of modern industry.
--- Fire-jabs most common Firebender attack


*The Avatar Returns*

--- The first two episodes were intended from beginning as one-hour event.
--- Aang sleeps with his staff
--- Zuko's ship was often done with computer graphics, but in The Avatar returns, it is not. (See, now this is the stuff they should be doing more of.)

---Ok, then this popped up. This is verbatim:

*Zuko was originally going to be the love interest for Katara.*

Ahhhhhhh... what? Not only was someone completely unaware that this is false, but totally unaware what this might cause. 

Or it might be a deadpan joke on Zutarians. In which case: 

--- The Air Scooter can reach 30 mph.
---Signs of the Avatar State include: glowing eyes, glowing arrows, and the ability to be awesome. ()
--- Dark clouds at end represent Aang's inner turmoil, sunlight represents hope.

You can see pretty much all of them here, thanks to EL on ASN: Nope

Again, not bad. I'm hoping for more pop-ups pointing out visual motifs, foreshadowing, and maybe production facts.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

> Zuko was originally going to be the love interest for Katara.



AHAHAHHAHHHAHAH. Shipping wars are hilarious.


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh, I saw a few minutes of that the other night.  One also said that Airbenders recieve their arrows upon mastering their element, and that Aang was the youngest airbender to ever master the art or something.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2009)

Koi said:


> Oh, I saw a few minutes of that the other night.  One also said that Airbenders recieve their arrows upon mastering their element, and that Aang was the youngest airbender to ever master the art or something.





Jove said:


> and very little information that we didn't already know (stuff like benders learning to bend by observing the animals, *Aang being the youngest Airbending Master in history)*.









Chee said:


> AHAHAHHAHHHAHAH. Shipping wars are hilarious.



I know, right? I can just see it...



*Mike*: Hey, stop pricking that M. Night voodoo doll. Nick wants something they can use for Zuko when he appears.

...


*Bryan*: Hey remember when Ehasz first came on board, and he pitched that Zuko and Katara would be a couple?


*Mike and Bryan*: 


*Bryan*: And since that was early on in the official writing process...

*Mike*: ...and since he _is_ the head writer...

*Bryan*: ... you _could_ say that Zuko...

*Mike*: **feverishly dialing Nick**

*Bryan*: Zutara...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

Zutara or not, the official pairing (or "Kaang" as i like to call it) will seem very pedo-like with that chubby looking gaki thats staring as Aang vs the more than likely 20 something they'll use for Katara


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2009)

We know who Katara is already. It''s Nicola Peltz:



This pic is dated May 6:




That said, the only ships that won't seem pedo in the movies are Sokka-Suki and Zhao-cake.

I would say Appa-Momo as well, but I just wondered whether Momo will even be in the films.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

thats it, i give up...an indian for Zuko, a white girl for Katara and chubs for Aang...WHO IS DOING THE CASTING FOR THIS MOVIE?!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> pssh...it could look like retardfest '09 and we both know every last Avatard is gonna watch that shit, if only to curse M Nights twisted soul.


Like I said, conspiracy


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 1, 2009)

Jove said:


> I'm obviously going to see it. Keep this in mind: no matter how distraught of it we are now, it's going to be exponentially worse seeing it on the big screen. I'll probably bring a sword to fall on.
> 
> But anyway, here's something about the actual _series_ upon which this ignominy is supposedly based upon:
> 
> ...



My question is:  Is any of this canon?  Like the Air Scooter going 30 mph?


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

Jove said:


> We know who Katara is already. It''s Nicola Peltz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She better ditch those braces.


----------



## Noah (Jun 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> thats it, i give up...an indian for Zuko, a white girl for Katara and chubs for Aang...WHO IS DOING THE CASTING FOR THIS MOVIE?!



-kids have fat faces.
-Zuko looks awesome
-that bitch is frightening.

(obligatory 'race doesn't matter, stop crying about it, wah wah wah' comment)


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

> -Zuko looks awesome



Not really. Dev looks like a weasel, Zuko does not.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 1, 2009)

How bad can it be if it has Aasif Mandvi in it?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 1, 2009)

Nodonn said:


> How bad can it be if it has Aasif Mandvi in it?



whose he playing...Fire Lord Ozai?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 1, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> whose he playing...Fire Lord Ozai?



Zhao


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> My question is:  Is any of this canon?  Like the Air Scooter going 30 mph?



No doubt you will attempt to us it in the OBD  but since it is word of god I suppose it is.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Jove said:


> We know who Katara is already. It''s Nicola Peltz:



Why is the chick playing Katara white?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 1, 2009)

Because M.night is color blind you know I originally had no problem with Jesse playing Zuko  since the fire nation is mostly pale skinned.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2009)

I hate color blind casting. Just look at the Cinderella movie from 1997 and you'll want to kill yourself.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hate color blind casting. Just look at the Cinderella movie from 1997 and you'll want to kill yourself.



Or the Muppets Wizard of Oz movie for that matter.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 1, 2009)

masterriku said:


> No doubt you will attempt to us it in the OBD  but since it is word of god I suppose it is.



Yes, that was my motive for asking.  I would only consider it "Word of God", though, if the creators or writers of the show were involved, and I don't know if they were.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> She better ditch those braces.



And those green eyes. 




Manw? S?limo said:


> Yes, that was my motive for asking.  I would only consider it "Word of God", though, if the creators or writers of the show were involved, and I don't know if they were.



That's why I noted it, because that's the blurb that intrigued me the most. It's so specific, 30 mph. Knowing that Mike and Bryan were so elaborate with the details of the Avaverse (you know, besides TIMELINES ), I wouldn't be surprised if it was from them... but I'm not taking anything involving like that as truth until it's confirmed they were involved in some way, even if it was just offering notes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2009)

According to Frank Marshall, the trailer will be online the 24th. 

21/2 weeks left to cherish _Avatar_ as we know it...


Side note: Tuesday was the 3 year anniversary of Bitter Work, Wednesday was the 4 year anniversary of The Storm. Sigh, good times....


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hate color blind casting. Just look at the Cinderella movie from 1997 and you'll want to kill yourself.



I liked that movie actually. I think it's kind of the opposite of this casting. While the main cast here is mostly white in Cinderella they WERE all white and that movie mixed it up. Besides Cinderella is told differently in multiple cultures. Having all the different races like that set the movie apart from other versions I think. Some other aspects of the movie might have bothered me but the mixture in ethnicities among the cast was in my eyes deliberate and interesting.


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> I liked that movie actually. I think it's kind of the opposite of this casting. While the main cast here is mostly white in Cinderella they WERE all white and that movie mixed it up. Besides Cinderella is told differently in multiple cultures. Having all the different races like that set the movie apart from other versions I think. Some other aspects of the movie might have bothered me but the mixture in ethnicities among the cast was in my eyes deliberate and interesting.



I don't like the fact that a white dude and a black chick got an Asian baby. HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN!?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't like the fact that a white dude and a black chick got an Asian baby. HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN!?



Eugenics.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't like the fact that a white dude and a black chick got an Asian baby. HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN!?



shit happens sometimes.


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> shit happens sometimes.



More like the Queen had a roll in the hay with a Chinese man.


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2009)

A roll in the.. rice paddy?






OKAY THAT'S TERRIBLE I APOLOGIZE TO ANY ASIANS IN HERE


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 7, 2009)

Koi said:


> A roll in the.. rice paddy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I saw that you were sorry through the hidden camera my ancestors installed in the computer they built for you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I don't like the fact that a white dude and a black chick got an Asian baby. HOW DOES THAT HAPPEN!?








Cinderella cheated on him. Duh.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2009)

It raises the question of what Aang and Katara's kid will be in the non-canon 4th film M. Night will demand to make. 


I'm leaning towards Romani.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe they're planning to do blood transfusions


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Cinderella cheated on him. Duh.



Talking about the black Queen and white King and their Asian Prince. 

And white Stepmother's white skinny daughter (that looks older than the Stepmother herself, whuh whuh whuh) and black fat daughter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 7, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Because M.night is color blind you know I originally had no problem with Jesse playing Zuko  since the fire nation is mostly *pale skinned*.


in western animation asians are portralled whit pale skin.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 7, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> in western animation asians are portralled whit pale skin.


I dunno, I'm kinda tannish, slightly copperish. I know that nobility are mostly pale.


----------



## αce (Jun 7, 2009)

http://lastairbenderfilm.com/category/lauren-mary-kim/

At least some of the kyoshi warriors will be hot asian


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jun 7, 2009)

she looks like she can kick ass...which is good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2009)

Well then, I guess the Kyoshi Warrior #3 Question has finally been answered.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 8, 2009)

Taka Sasuke said:


> http://lastairbenderfilm.com/category/lauren-mary-kim/
> 
> At least some of the kyoshi warriors will be hot asian


Well that's something positive to look forward to.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Any way hypothetical question  if we ever did get a new avatar series every few years. How long to you think it would take for us the avatar fanbase to become worse than the Final fantasy fan base?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Any way hypothetical question  if we ever did get a new avatar series every few years. How long to you think it would take for us the avatar fanbase to become worse than the Final fantasy fan base?



As long as this thread, and Rekky, exists... NEVER. 


Also an interview with Rathbone: .

The hair...


----------



## Noah (Jun 8, 2009)

Having never seen this guy in anything but that interview, I fully support his goofy face and forgive his horrible synopsis of Avatar, he's got the idea, but that woman conducts an interview like Henry Rollins on crystal meth, and therefore is unable to fully go into detail without becoming flustered, run-on fragmented sentence with unnecessary commas booya!

Also - To find out how quickly we fall into FF bullshit fandom:
Cloud is a turd. FF8 > FF7 (werst gaem evar)


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> As long as this thread, and Rekky, exists... NEVER.
> 
> 
> Also an interview with Rathbone: Gallery.
> ...



Wow I like him less as Sokka every time I see him. Which is saying a lot. Also LoL@ *69 *news.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Noah said:


> Also - To find out how quickly we fall into FF bullshit fandom:
> Cloud is a turd. FF8 > FF7 (werst gaem evar)



So what your  saying is when Flames of the Phoenix is released the popularity will explode then the New enlarged fandom is all anticipating then next series War of the Raging Bison rolls around the new fans will be pissed because they didn't realize each series was about a different group 

@Jove what about our ancient foes the zutarians?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> So what your  saying is when Flames of the Phoenix is released the popularity will explode then the New enlarged fandom is all anticipating then next series War of the Raging Bison rolls around the new fans will be pissed because they didn't realize each series was about a different group
> 
> @Jove what about our ancient foes the zutarians?



They've moved on to Ulquihime. 

And Noah's quite spot on here; what's sad is that local news hasn't devolved... it's been like this for over three decades now.


----------



## Noah (Jun 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> They've moved on to Ulquihime.
> 
> And Noah's quite spot on here; what's sad is that local news hasn't devolved... it's been like this for over three decades now.



Did someone say local news? My city is AWESOME.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pyW6w5B7Aw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

AW FUCK. It's confirmed? I was really hoping against that casting decision.


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh FUCK.

I feel an internet petition coming on.  One that I'll actually believe in.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2009)

Doesn't matter, no matter how hard you believe in an online petition, it'll never work. The major flaw of online petitions is that it's just a way to satisfy yourself.


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

Just like the one to get Zuko replaced didn't?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Just like the one to get Zuko replaced didn't?


It was less the petition, and more of the raging outcry from the fanbase

Heck, it's more effective to whine and moan than to sign an online petition.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Just like the one to get Zuko replaced didn't?



It _didn't_ work. You underestimate just how odious Jesse McCartney was to the crew, which required "scheduling conflicts" to take him away.


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

"Scheduling conflicts."  _Riiiiiight._  Are you saying that a scheduling error with Ludacris was to blame? 


I want more costume pictures! D8


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> Oh FUCK.
> 
> I feel an internet petition coming on.  One that I'll actually believe in.



Let's start a REAL petition.


----------



## taku (Jun 9, 2009)

Link removed

Could be Haru?


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

taku said:


> Yes you can
> 
> Could be Haru?



That better not be Haru. Since Haru is a teenager.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> "Scheduling conflicts."  _Riiiiiight._  Are you saying that a scheduling error with Ludacris was to blame?



You know how it is, Koi. You train for months in Kung Fu, fighting against the ninjas and learning sword techniques in order to prepare for the adaption of an anime that was explosively huge in Asia, then you have the inital cast meetings on location... and then you have to go on tour so you pull out. 





taku said:


> BLEACH.223.RAW.MP4
> 
> Could be Haru?





> Isaac?s father, Eric Solstein, described the young boy?s role as being ?pretty high up on the cast list.? When asked about the official title of the role, ?Earthbending Boy,? he thinks ?most fans will be able to guess what character from the original cartoon that might represent.?



I don't think there's any doubt.


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

That's HORRIBLE. D8  That cannot fucking be Haru.  10-year-olds are DEFINITELY NOT SEXYFINE.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

AND THEY CANNOT GROW COOL STACHES.


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

_EXACTLY_.  HARU DID NOT HAVE HAVE DIRTLIP, OKAY.


EVEN THOUGH THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN ODDLY APPROPRIATE, HIM BEING AN EARTHBENDER AND ALL.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

WHY ARE WE TALKING IN CAPS?


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2009)

UH.. RAEG, I GUESS?


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

YEES. RAGEEEEEE!


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> That better not be Haru. Since Haru is a teenager.



Look what M.Night has already done to the cast. Would you be surprised if he screwed that up to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2009)

FUCK THAT MOUSTACHE.  


BAD, _BAD_ BRYKE TROLL.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Look what M.Night has already done to the cast. Would you be surprised if he screwed that up to.



Makes me more mad, that's what. D:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2009)

RAAAAAGE

You know what, I don't think we're getting an Avatar movie, I think it's just the M.Night edition of Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter crossover.

With a 300 motif...

And Zutara....

And Shia Lebouf


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

I bet the plot is going to be dumbed down...really dumbed down.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 9, 2009)

taku said:


> Could be Haru?



Maybe they mean the twin who could earthbend while his brother couldn't...maybe...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I bet the plot is going to be dumbed down...really dumbed down.


A long time ago, on a planet like earth...

A civilization harness the power of the elements with nanotechnology....

Now, they must fight evil as....

THE SUPER PSYCHIC SUPER BUDDIES!

DUNA DANA DUN DUN DUN!

*Pizza scene*

DUN DUN DUNA DAN DAN DUUUUN!

*Lots of slang*

EE ER *GUITAR SOLO*

*FREESTYLE RAP*

And they must do it all in....HIGH SCHOOL!

Can the chosen one finish his homework and fight the evil LORD ZUKO?!

*Green Zuko with antennae*

*Car chase scene*

*Bruce Willis*

*Toph is a dog*

*Katara uses the power of love to convert Zuko*

OH NO, HE GOT SENT TO ANOTHER DIMENSION!

o/^ BORN TO BE WIIIIIIILD, YEAH! o/^ 

Samuel L Jackson: I'm too old for this spit!

....

*simultaneous death rattles*


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> A long time ago, on a planet like earth...
> 
> A civilization harness the power of the elements with nanotechnology....
> 
> ...




LOTS OF CAR CHASES TOO. FUCK YES. KATARA IN A BIKINI HOLDING A GUN. HAWT DANGEROUS CHICKZ.


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2009)

_Hell~ooooo!  _  You're all forgetting the Bollywood Dance Number!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 10, 2009)

Koi said:


> _Hell~ooooo!  _  You're all forgetting the Bollywood Dance Number!


Oh, no we didn't, that's in the PREMIUM edition of the movie.

14 hours more shit for 39.99 dollars more on your ticket price.

YES, AND THEY'LL SERVE CURRY ON YOUR POPCORN

By the way, curry popcorn is AMBROSIA 

*Also, "based on a true story" pops up on the movie screen*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like that long-theorized box set might actually be coming out sooner than we thought it would.



> With a live-action version of Nickelodeon’s “Avatar” TV series set for a summer 2010 release (The Last Airbender, directed by M. Night Shyamalan), Rachman hinted at the possibility of an “Avatar” complete collection boxed set, possibly this year.
> 
> “That was a wonderful, strong-selling franchise,” she said. “Each subsequent volume sold as well as the previous one. Our challenge [with a boxed set] is we know ‘Avatar’ has these great fans, and we want to make sure we bring them something extra special.”



*Bicep Rupture*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 10, 2009)

Jove said:


> Looks like that long-theorized box set might actually be coming out sooner than we thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we about to see WWIII?


For a second, I misread that as a live action SHOW of Avatar, and proceeded to RAGE....





 Aang-Carly


----------



## Billie (Jun 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]EKpU4hs6G-Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

blackssk said:


> [YOUTUBE]EKpU4hs6G-Q[/YOUTUBE]​



Song was treacle, but another solid production.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 11, 2009)

Saw part one of _The Fury of Aang _ the other night - one of my fav's.  Didn't notice it before but Aang finds a book with a pic of a lion turtle in Wan Shi Tong's library.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2009)

Italics said:


> Saw part one of _The Fury of Aang _ the other night - one of my fav's.  Didn't notice it before but Aang finds a book with a pic of a lion turtle in Wan Shi Tong's library.



Ah, good eyes. That's an excellent example of the foreshadowing used on the show, though for some it was a bit too obscure for something so crucial to the finale.


Though it's mainly people desperately clutching to legitimate-sounding concerns to cover for their real anger, which is that their ship sank.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm not certain which the Deus ex Machina was, Aang unlocking his Avatar State or the Energybending? I'd like to know which is a better excuse to not enjoy the finale because Zutara didn't win out.

So Aang and Katara getting together at the end of the show is bad because it was forced, I get this. But Zuko and Katara getting together at the absolute last second would've been great and it wouldn't have needed an explanation at all as to why there wasn't any discernible romantic chemistry between the two before the finale. One of the more surprising conversations I had was with a Zutara fan who didn't understand the idea of Ulquihime. She didn't comprehend how those 2 could ever end up together. Too far out of a concept.


......  ?


'Shipping is an absolute intelligence drainer.


----------



## Koi (Jun 12, 2009)

I could go into how some Naruto fandoms seem to expect their pairing to happen just like that [Zutara] but.. I won't.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 12, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> One of the more surprising conversations I had was with *a Zutara fan who didn't understand the idea of Ulquihime.*



Buh? 

I thought that was something innate for them.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 12, 2009)

Jove said:


> Buh?
> 
> I thought that was something innate for them.



  

shipping


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 13, 2009)

So, who's watching the Clone Wars series? Pretty good, eh? Well, Dave Filoni is the head writer, and he worked on Avatar


----------



## Noah (Jun 13, 2009)

Just watched Slumdog Millionaire last night for the first time. Dev is awesome and will make an awesome Zuko.

Scar color and miscast ethnicity is a non-issue with this guy. This kid is about to be huge.


----------



## Koi (Jun 13, 2009)

And he's adorable!   And very well-spoken.  He deserves all and any success he gets.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 14, 2009)

What the last post was nearly half day ago what nonsense is this

Fine then trivia question

How does Zuko kill Zhao at the North Pole?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 14, 2009)

masterriku said:


> What the last post was nearly half day ago what nonsense is this
> 
> Fine then trivia question
> 
> How does Zuko kill Zhao at the North Pole?


He washes his hands of him, doesn't he?

Also, I watched a brilliant chocolatier on Food Network named Jove....


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Looks like that long-theorized box set might actually be coming out sooner than we thought it would.
> 
> 
> 
> softsubs



Agh... in a way, I both want this and don't.  There probably will be some kind of bonus disc with this, like with each of the season box sets, which I would love to see the material.  But then, the prospect of spending ~$100 to get it isn't very appealing, when I already have all the individual box sets.



masterriku said:


> What the last post was nearly half day ago what nonsense is this
> 
> Fine then trivia question
> 
> How does Zuko kill Zhao at the North Pole?



He didn't, the Ocean Spirit does.  Though before that it would seem that Zuko and Zhao were dueling to the death.  Which made the fact that Zuko offered his hand to Zhao as the OS pulled him under make no sense at all.  If I were Zuko, I'd be like, "Good riddance!"


----------



## Koi (Jun 14, 2009)

^It's actually within his character, though.  And probably the earliest hint of his conflicted moral alignment.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 14, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> He didn't, the Ocean Spirit does.  Though before that it would seem that Zuko and Zhao were dueling to the death.  Which made the fact that Zuko offered his hand to Zhao as the OS pulled him under make no sense at all.  If I were Zuko, I'd be like, "Good riddance!"



Ding Ding you now have to ask another trivia question until something important happens.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> ^It's actually within his character, though.  And probably the earliest hint of his conflicted moral alignment.



Maybe so, but it still doesn't make sense to try to save someone you were just trying to _kill_ moments before, when nothing significant has changed beforehand.

Or maybe Zuko didn't intend to kill Zhao beforehand.  But why initiate the fight, then?  Maybe to just keep him from escaping.



masterriku said:


> Ding Ding you now have to ask another trivia question until something important happens.



Hmm...  why does Aang vow to never firebend again?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> ^It's actually within his character, though.  And probably the earliest hint of his conflicted moral alignment.



For me, the first time I took notice that Zuko wasn't really the "bad guy" was during the first episode of the winter solstice when he's trying to track down Iroh (after those earth kingdom soldiers captured him) and he see's Appa fly overhead and decides to keep tracking his uncle instead of chasing the Avatar. 

That was the first time I thought to myself, Huh, I wonder if Zuko's gonna join the good guys eventually.


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

I remember watching this cartoon when it first started and watched it til it almost ended.Found out recently the popularity of the series grew so much that they're making a live action movie series of it.Pretty happy for it I just might see them.Aang kinda reminds me of younger Naruto. xD My favorite character in the series was Katara and Momo. :3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Also, I watched a brilliant chocolatier on Food Network named Jove....



There's only one, baby. 




Manw? S?limo said:


> Hmm...  why does Aang vow to never firebend again?



Because he realizes that he'll never be as much pure, uncut awesome as Jeong-Jeong...


Then he uses some transparent thing about burning Katara to hide it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

Alright then...

I would present the question of "Did Kyoshi have a child?" and the answer would have been no... until this AvatarExtra revelation:



What I hate about AvatarExtra thus far is not just the boring dearth of inside information, it's that they'll drop some bombshell like this and there's no way of knowing whether its canon. But I do believe this might be canon; someone got on Kyoshi. 

Also, there were some show ideas that didn't make the cut: A show highlighting Momo as the reincarnation of Gyatso, a show exploring Aang's parents, and an episode where Sokka and Aang are handlocked together. 

They also apparently considered ending The Warriors of Kyoshi before Aang manipulated the Unagi to douse the town's fires. 

Thankfully, someone is screencapping every blurb, so you don't have to take me just at my word:

Kind of old. xD
Kind of old. xD
Kind of old. xD
Kind of old. xD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 14, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Ding Ding you now have to ask another trivia question until something important happens.



HEY, what about me! I got the question right before he did!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

> someone got on Kyoshi.


Fucking lucky bastard, whoever it was. Kiyoshi's hawt. 



> A show highlighting Momo as the reincarnation of Gyatso


Wow, that would have been interesting.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Fucking lucky bastard, whoever it was. Kiyoshi's hawt.







Though I do think I like Avatar Yangchen a bit more... the point is, Girl Avatars are flipping AWESOME.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 14, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> For me, the first time I took notice that Zuko wasn't really the "bad guy" was during the first episode of the winter solstice when he's trying to track down Iroh (after those earth kingdom soldiers captured him) and he see's Appa fly overhead and decides to keep tracking his uncle instead of chasing the Avatar.
> 
> That was the first time I thought to myself, Huh, I wonder if Zuko's gonna join the good guys eventually.



Yes, that's a good one.  There's also the moment where Zuko refrains from scarring Zhao after he beats him in an Agni Kai... which again doesn't make sense, because Zuko was the one who challenged him in the first place.  Maybe Zuko just acts illogical when he's around Zhao.  Imagine how that could have affected Crossroads of Destiny...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 14, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Yes, that's a good one.  There's also the moment where Zuko refrains from scarring Zhao after he beats him in an Agni Kai... which again doesn't make sense, because Zuko was the one who challenged him in the first place.



Yes, but Zuko's concept of an Agni Kai was certainly altered by the cataclysm of his first, so I always assumed that Zuko merely wanted to exhibit his superiority. If anything, there was empathy for Zhao due to what happened in that first AK which caused him to restrain himself.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 16, 2009)

Answer: Zuko can't quit Zhao


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2009)

...Whatever thats supposed tomean O_O


----------



## masterriku (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you sure you wish to know that.


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmmmm I think I do?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 18, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]I1XnwLt7jwY[/YOUTUBE]

This episode needs more transitions


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2009)

Jove said:


> Alright then...
> 
> I would present the question of "Did Kyoshi have a child?" and the answer would have been no... until this AvatarExtra revelation:
> 
> ...



This isn't canon?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> This isn't canon?



I don't know... we have no clue what involvement Mike and Bryan or the Avatar staff have with this. Or, more pointedly, where this information comes from. I'm willing to deem these kind of AvatarExtra! blurbs as canon until we find out more. 

Where else would they get this stuff... I don;t know why they'd make it ubut I wouldn't put it past them to just make things up, either.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2009)

I dunno but didn't they mention something about Avatar extras when they first announced the finale DVD almost a year ago?  As well as the movies and the shorts?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I dunno but didn't they mention something about Avatar extras when they first announced the finale DVD almost a year ago?  As well as the movies and the shorts?



If you mean that second press release from about a year ago, I have a copy and see nothing mentioning these things on there.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 20, 2009)

The teaser trailer will be seen June 22nd on Entertainment Tonight 7pm EST.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04XwyRPTQig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ziko (Jun 20, 2009)

Holy sh*t! I can't wait..


----------



## Koi (Jun 20, 2009)

WHOA check out Aang! 8D


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 20, 2009)

It looks like the trailer will consist of just Aang doing some moves and a title reveal, 15 seconds tops.
Alright, it's just a teaser after all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2009)

Koi said:


> WHOA check out Aang! 8D



Check out Aang INDEED.


----------



## Burke (Jun 21, 2009)

I know this actor is like 12 and Aang is 12, but this kid looks 8 -_- see the pudgy cheeks.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

Eh...I don't really like the titles from what I saw.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 21, 2009)

Jove said:


> Check out Aang INDEED.



I'm bored so I'll say something silly like: 


What why isn't his arrow all blue that heathen M. night he has made Avatar RUINED FOREVER *RAGE* 



In all seriousness though when I saw that picture in motion I couldn't even make out the arrow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone: tonight at 7PM, on Entertainment Tonight, the teaser trailer will premiere. Putting up with the offal of such a show... it will be the most arduous test yet for the fandom, and your fandom.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, I'll try to remember to watch it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2009)

Just showed the preview on ET.  Looks decent.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 22, 2009)

Just watched the last episode of book 3. Is there going to be another one at all?


----------



## taku (Jun 22, 2009)

Also, finally got a flash KD to happen.

ET's First Look is online.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2009)

So apparently, in the film, Aang is the only survivor of a once powerful *nation*.
Lawl, well that's 1 strike. 



JustPimpin said:


> Just watched the last episode of book 3. Is there going to be another one at all?


I hope there will be. The universe itself, there's just so many possibilities. Endless even.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> I hope there will be. The universe itself, there's just so many possibilities. Endless even.



Yeah me too, they ended it with me thinking " There has to be another one if that just happened" I mean, right?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> So apparently, in the film, Aang is the only survivor of a once powerful *nation*.
> Lawl, well that's 1 strike.



The Avatar universe has always been separated into 4 nations.
Not really sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> So apparently, in the film, Aang is the only survivor of a once powerful *nation*.
> Lawl, well that's 1 strike.




I don't know what you're getting at...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 22, 2009)

But did the Air Nomads actually have a nation? I thought they only had their temples and their travels between the water, fire and earth regions.


----------



## Iria (Jun 22, 2009)

I think nation is the appropriate term 

Actually the teaser looked pretty good.

I am just crossing my fingers now!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 22, 2009)

Didn't Katara refer to them as the four nations in the intro?


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea, Katara calls them the four nations in the intro.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought Katara called them the four nations in the intro.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes. The Air Nomads are part of the Four Nations. Thus they are a nation, albeit a monkish, peripatetic one.

The thing I thought of watching this was that the narrator was not Roku's v/o James Garrett, but sounded an awful lot like James Garrett. So... why not get James Garrett?


----------



## taku (Jun 22, 2009)

Full teaser trailer is online!


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 22, 2009)

The trailer was ok, was hoping to see more clips of the actual movie. Also that kid was ok doing the bow staff katas but at times he looked a bit awkward.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Looked alright. Questionable since there wasn't any acting.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 22, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> So apparently, in the film, Aang is the only survivor of a once powerful *nation*.
> Lawl, well that's 1 strike.
> 
> 
> I hope there will be. The universe itself, there's just so many possibilities. Endless even.



Well that's exactly what they were buddy. 
Reaching for reasons to groan?


----------



## Noah (Jun 22, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> The trailer was ok, was hoping to see more clips of the actual movie. Also that kid was ok doing the bow staff katas but at times he *looked a bit awkward*.



Kids do that. It's probably more the fact that he's only 10 (and thus, itty bitty) than it is lack of MAD STAF SKILLZ!

For a teaser trailer, it's pretty weak. Especially with that obnoxiously long zoom-out/pan-over shot to the Fire Nation ships. That was about three times as long as it needed to be.

And before anyone starts bitching about Aang being alone and attacked in an Air temple by Fire Nation ships, I'm guessing that it's a teaser-only kind of thing.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 22, 2009)

Noah said:


> Kids do that. It's probably more the fact that he's only 10 (and thus, itty bitty) than it is lack of MAD STAF SKILLZ!
> 
> For a teaser trailer, it's pretty weak. Especially with that obnoxiously long zoom-out/pan-over shot to the Fire Nation ships. That was about three times as long as it needed to be.
> 
> And before anyone starts bitching about Aang being alone and attacked in an Air temple by Fire Nation ships, I'm guessing that it's a teaser-only kind of thing.



Have you seen some 10 year olds, hell even younger trained in Sholin with the bow staff? The kid was probably awkward because he is used to karate and not something fluid like the style that Aang takes, which his bow staff style is pretty much exactly what the Sholin monks use. Thats why I always thought they should of cast a kid who at least knew Kung Fu, that way adapting would of been easy.


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

Noah said:


> And before anyone starts bitching about Aang being alone and attacked in an Air temple by Fire Nation ships, I'm guessing that it's a teaser-only kind of thing.



I was about to say something about that.


----------



## Iria (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow I actually thought that was really well done. Showed just enough to inform an audience who isnt familiar with Avatar whats going to go down, but didn't spoil too much.

Cool :]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2009)

Noah said:


> And before anyone starts bitching about Aang being alone and attacked in an Air temple by Fire Nation ships, I'm guessing that it's a teaser-only kind of thing.



Apologist. 


Really though, the only legit complaint I can think of, besides the inexcusable casting of someone besides James Garrett as narrator, was that the title seemed strange. Not a font nor design I'd associate with the tone of Avatar.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea, the title looks weird.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2009)

By the way, the kid is twelve not 10.
Also being trained in dance would allow you to pull off those kung fu moves. You would never even have to take one real martial arts class in your life, just follow the choreography. Leung Kar Yan was able to have a career in Kung Fu flicks by the simple fact that he was a great mimic.


----------



## taku (Jun 23, 2009)

Link removed

HD version of the trailer is online.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 23, 2009)

I saw the trailer over at ONTD and thought it was a joke at first. But I was wrong. 

He was wobbling around with that stick so much I thought McLuvin was going to pop out from under the hood with his inhaler.


----------



## olaf (Jun 23, 2009)

I like more the tattoo Aand is sporting in the movie than the solid blue one he had in cartoon

when they zoomed out of the temple I was hoping to see Appa flying around, but I only got fire nations fleet


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah ONTD seems like a great meeting of the minds, this guy seems to really get the show.



> So where do the Pokey Mans fit into this?
> 
> I'm not up on my silly Japanese bullshit.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 23, 2009)

Yea the trailer was definitely dope. It got my hopes up for this film majorly. 
Diggin Aang's new airbending tattoos, glad they went with the different design because the straight blue would've just looked shitty.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh wow, this guy is a treasure.



> For anyone who doesn't know, Avatar the last airbender was imo the "last" good cartoon left on Nickelodeon. I don't watch the channel anymore since I have the internet, but back when I did have cable, I watched it religiously. The show is something of a *naruto/dragonball ripoff*. Honeslty, *Naruto deserves a live action treatment first since it kicks avatar's ass*, but Last airbender's still deserving a movie treatment.


----------



## olaf (Jun 23, 2009)

live action naruto? no thank you. it would be probably worse than DB:E


----------



## Mozu (Jun 23, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah ONTD seems like a great meeting of the minds, this guy seems to really get the show.



That's why I stood and corrected him. 

I like how you took one comment to represent all the others. Genius spinning skills you have there.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 23, 2009)

I liked the teaser aswell. Loved the way the portraited Aang and loved the way they showed his airbending skills by him blowing out candles 
It did exactly what a teaser should do, make the movie look interesting but not spoil to much. I got what I wanted and can't wait for summer 2010 

I guess I'm one of the few people who have high hopes for this movie


----------



## Botzu (Jun 23, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I liked the teaser aswell. Loved the way the portraited Aang and loved the way they showed his airbending skills by him blowing out candles
> It did exactly what a teaser should do, make the movie look interesting but not spoil to much. I got what I wanted and can't wait for summer 2010
> 
> I guess I'm one of the few people who have high hopes for this movie


I really liked it aswell and I will save any criticism until the movie gets closer to release. :] No reason to be a debbie downer when only the trailers out


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 23, 2009)

I must say I'm kinda looking foward to this movie. Hopefully they dont pull a DB:E and fuck around with the story and other character's. Also I wonder who they will be casting as Zuko and Toph(if she is in this movie)


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 23, 2009)

This movie's only book 1, so no Toph.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> This movie's only book 1, so no Toph.



Ahh alright, hell this makes me want to watch a few episodes. havent watched the show in a good while


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2009)

hmm his skills with the staff were that great.

if anything to go by, forbidden kingdom's martial artist did a better job of pimping the cast up.

this guy looks so fake


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

The tattoo was all wrong. Maybe for the better, who knows. The staff play was nice and the ships and the fireballs were pretty good.

This film is gonna be terrible. I just know it


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope we dont have to wait to long to see another trailer, that shows scenes from the movies. I really want to see how the dude playing Sokka looks, cause I think out of all the casting he is the most miscast.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 23, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I like more the tattoo Aand is sporting in the movie than the solid blue one he had in cartoon



Unforgivable sentiment. Repent, Recant, Abjure!

Going back to your Knife set would also be proper penance. 




Botzu said:


> No reason to be a debbie downer when only the trailers out



M. Night is a _perfectly_ valid reason on his own. The sub-reasons that branch off of him are quite fruitful.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2009)

Teagan said:


> That's why I stood and corrected him.
> 
> I like how you took one comment to represent all the others. Genius spinning skills you have there.



Thanks a bunch.
What am I hurt here?


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 23, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The tattoo was all wrong. Maybe for the better, who knows. The staff play was nice and the ships and the fireballs were pretty good.
> 
> This film is gonna be terrible. I just know it



Would you rather have a blue tattoo on his head? It would look weird for him to have it, imo.

And why are you judging the movie so harshly when you haven't even seen the acting?


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Would you rather have a blue tattoo on his head? It would look weird for him to have it, imo.
> 
> And why are you judging the movie so harshly when you haven't even seen the acting?



As I said, it could be for the better.

I have seen many adaptations of this sort before and the fantastical elements in games, anime and cartoons aren't really handled well by western studios.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey the official website is up. 
mangakyou sasuke
Please see the trailer in true 1080i HD, they also have some wallpapers available to download. Standard first phase film tie-in website. Also I'm not worrying too much about the film, I have all three seasons on DVD. That's Avatar:The Last Airbender for me. The Last Airbender is simply it's own entity.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 23, 2009)

Lets hope Nick makes a new Avatar series to up the popularity of the next movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Lets hope Nick makes a new Avatar series to up the popularity of the next movie.



I wouldn't mind seeing a randomly assorted series.  Ex: Showing Avatar Roku's childhood one episode, showing Aang in the Southern Air Temple another, Katara and Sokka before they met Aang, maybe an episode showing Zuko's everyday life as fire lord etc.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the final episode left the way open for a series/movie to find Zuko's mum.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2009)

^I heard it was originally supposed to be included into the finale, however was pulled at the last minute.


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

The series was perfect as it was. I'm glad they didn't finish that particular story strand. Seeing as Zuko has been redeemed to everyone, something concentrating on him wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm the most solid avatar fan you will find out there, and I just saw the trailer







that shit looks amazing


----------



## Memos (Jun 23, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I'm the most solid avatar fan you will find out there, and I just saw the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from the voice over, everything was great.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 23, 2009)

Just saw the trailer, and it's appropriately epic and awesome.  Lovin' the FN fleet.  There may be hope for the movie yet.

Oh, who am I fooling?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^I heard it was originally supposed to be included into the finale, however was pulled at the last minute.



I hadn't visited the plaza for awhile and bam the second thing I see is you have a fanclub when the hell did this happen.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^I heard it was originally supposed to be included into the finale, however was pulled at the last minute.



That just pisses me off. I can't stand reading that anymore. 



Banhammer said:


> I'm the most solid avatar fan you will find out there, and I just saw the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't so impressed at first glance, but I'm willing to give this rendition of Avatar a chance. It certainly doesn't look like a Shyamalan movie, so we'll see how it goes. I still think Dev should have been Sokka. I don't understand how they could mix that up. 

I actually like what they did with the tattoo, though. It's more realistic than the blue arrow. I hope the symbols are blue or glow blue in the movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2009)

When I created it at the beginning of the month


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2009)

Official Site


----------



## Mozu (Jun 24, 2009)

Official site looks pretty good. After I watching the trailer again the moves in the beginning don't look so bad... A little overdramatic, perhaps. I wouldn't be playing with candles if I was being raided by hundreds of FN ships. 
The kid isn't cute, though. And I get a Narnia feel from the effects--even the lettering. Ah, well. What can you do... ;-(


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

ghstwrld said:
			
		

>



Could be worse. I think it looks okay


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIriWipiFsM[/YOUTUBE]

pek


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 24, 2009)

i LOVE the trailer.

i dn't like that aang still has his baby fat (and a baby head/face), but i guess i'll get over it.

the surroundings and landscapes look good. i'm hoping the effects and acting etc are good too. the actors didn't seem right but i think that it can still be good.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Wait...wait wait wait....M. Night is writing it too?.....fuck it. I've lost all hope for this


----------



## TalikX (Jun 24, 2009)

So I just realized that there is a live-action movie coming out for this, and my first thought is...why the hell did they cast some red neck prick to be Aang..WTF...What is with his chubby face not to mention he resembles nothing like Aang. I also think that if M. Night is changing the story he will ruin the movie.


----------



## Bart (Jun 24, 2009)

I heard that there is alot of debate on the topic of Aang's race, as well as that of Sokka and Katara within the film, in terms of their portrayal.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2009)

The new "country logos" look...I dunno, I just prefer the original symbols =o o=


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2009)

I never liked the cartoon but man for you fans you got M. Night writing it, i feel bad for ya. His shit has sucked for awhile, sorry fans


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jun 24, 2009)

TalikX said:


> So I just realized that there is a live-action movie coming out for this, and my first thought is...why the hell did they cast some red neck prick to be Aang..WTF...What is with his chubby face not to mention he resembles nothing like Aang. I also think that if M. Night is changing the story he will ruin the movie.



Well, early on in season 1 Aang's face was quite round and chubby.  It's an unfortunate reality for older fans, but this movie is just reminding us that the main character is indeed twelve years old.


----------



## Koi (Jun 24, 2009)

His face will probably thin out a bit as the movies progress.  Think like Harry Potter.


----------



## ChickenNuggets (Jun 24, 2009)

The trailer looks awesome.

But I think I read a M. Night interview where he said:

"We've taken out the fart jokes and really grounded Sokka's character."

I love the fart jokes! I'm upset.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't remember fart jokes from Sokka, but funny was better.
You don't need another bruting character, methinks, because Aang looks like he's gonna be pretty angry aswell


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 24, 2009)

Never watched the series. I'll give this movie a go though. Trailer doesn't look to bad.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

"Grounded Sokka's character"?......is this guy a fucking retard?


----------



## Koi (Jun 24, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> "Grounded Sokka's character"?......is this guy a fucking retard?



_Lady in the Water_ answers that questions.


Grounding Sokka's character in Book 1 is flattening out the most satisfying character arc in the series. Just like he flattened out Iroh...


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Never watched the series. I'll give this movie a go though. Trailer doesn't look to bad.



Yeah, you should probably watch the series. Seeing the film should be an afterthought.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm still excited to see the film. Though I think it's going to be a big let-down


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

ChickenNuggets said:


> The trailer looks awesome.
> 
> But I think I read a M. Night interview where he said:
> 
> ...



What the fuck does he mean by grounding Sokka's character!? Is he gonna get rid of the humor in him!?

FUCK YOU M. NIGHT SHAMWOW.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> What the fuck does he mean by grounding Sokka's character!? Is he gonna gte rid of the humor in him!?
> 
> FUCK YOU M. NIGHT SHAMWOW.



Oh God. I hope not 

Sokka without humor = fail


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 24, 2009)

^Just might be buddy. Just might be.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

^ Then I refuse to watch the film


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> I heard that there is alot of debate on the topic of Aang's race, as well as that of Sokka and Katara within the film, in terms of their portrayal.



I can't let this hilarious understatement go unnoticed.

Yes, people went berserk. You've got this site: . They started a mass letter campaign, one that failed due to addressing issues. You've also got CH 51 , which goes into Mariana Trench depth.

These are people that _are_ refusing to watch the film, and revile those of us that will. I still consider desecration to be a better reason to despise the movie.

Again, this will all be worth it for real-life Zutara. This movie is going to separate the wackos from the _freaks_.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2009)

Koi said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


lol, penny arcade.

Casting Morgan Freeman as Appa is TOO GOOD for M.Night, so, points off for accuracy


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

Deedee Ricketts is an asshole: "'Dress in traditional cultural ethnic attire...If you're Korean, wear a kimono. If you're from Belgium, wear lederhosen... We're trying to create these four different nations so we're looking for different skin tones, and features, and bone structures...It doesn't mean you're at a disadvantage if you didn't come in a big African thing. But guys, even if you came with a scarf today, put it over your head so you'll look like a Ukrainian villager or whatever.'"


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> I can't let this hilarious understatement go unnoticed.
> 
> Yes, people went berserk. You've got this site: . They started a mass letter campaign, one that failed due to addressing issues. You've also got Link removed, which goes into Mariana Trench depth.
> 
> ...



Lulz. I love how people take shit like this too far. The example with with sokka & katara being white, & Dev being brown & the villain fails incredibly. M.Night fuckin decided to make the fire nation indian, and he's indian himself. Shamalamadingdong must be a self hater.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

Dev should've been Sokka. He fits perfectly in that role.

Rathbourne, or however you spell his name, should've been Zuko.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> _Lady in the Water_ answers that questions.
> 
> 
> Grounding Sokka's character in Book 1 is flattening out the most satisfying character arc in the series. Just like he flattened out Iroh...



More like the Happening answered the question on whether he's stupid


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey it's plants


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Lulz. I love how people take shit like this too far. The example with with sokka & katara being white, & Dev being brown & the villain fails incredibly. M.Night fuckin decided to make the fire nation indian, and he's indian himself. Shamalamadingdong must be a self hater.



And this caused quite a commotion itself, since it means the light-skinned peoples are the heroes, and dark-skinned people are the villains. 



Chee said:


> Dev should've been Sokka. He fits perfectly in that role.



Can't be said enough, and on this there can be no debate. He might be a fine Zuko, though.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 24, 2009)

Surprised nobody complained about L in the japanese live action of Death Note seeing as how L is multi-racial.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 24, 2009)

Just Saw the Trailer 

They might just make this work....


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Just Saw the Trailer
> 
> They might just make this work....



I'm guessing you've ONLY seen the trailer.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm fairly optimistic about the film. You know, Avatar is just one of those series where putting a movie together is extremely difficult period...it's very similar to attempting to put together a movie for DBZ. Nonetheless, the only news that I've cringed at was hearing that Sokka's character has been "grounded". That's vague change that leaves the possibility of many changes to the personality of his character, which provided a lot of great comedy relief. We don't need another Chronicles of Narnia film [not in anyway saying that the directors of both films are the same person].


----------



## UchihaVengance (Jun 25, 2009)

*Avatar The Last Airbender movie teaser...*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfsojNtU9yQ&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]

Just in case you guys did not know
Discuss


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2009)

M Night...Feel sorry for the fans.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2009)

I think we got the point the first time Crazymtf, thanks for the concern.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> What the fuck does he mean by grounding Sokka's character!? Is he gonna get rid of the humor in him!?
> 
> FUCK YOU M. NIGHT SHAMWOW.



This is just pissing me off to superchunky levels. YOU JUST DON'T EVEN KNOW.

_Let_ me come across M Night Shamwow on the street. _Please_ let it happen. 



Chee said:


> Dev should've been Sokka. He fits perfectly in that role.
> 
> Rathbourne, or however you spell his name, should've been Zuko.



I know I know! How could they not see that they needed to be switched? Is it bc the actress playing Katara can't have a dark brotha? I mean, Jackson even has naturally yellow toned eyes. 

IT'S NOT HARD TO SEE THE SIMILARITIES. 



UchihaVengance said:


> Just in case you guys did not know
> Discuss


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm surprised at how ubiquitous this trailer has become. 

The movie exists solely to foment support for a new series, so I hope we look back on this as the beginning of when it started to happen.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2009)

Whoa no one said Jackson Rathbone would be a good Zuko.
As for Dev playing Sokka...any argument I've seen for this is based on skin tone only.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Whoa no one said Jackson Rathbone would be a good Zuko.
> As for Dev playing Sokka...any argument I've seen for this is based on skin tone only.



Yea, because _obviously_ Dev doesn't have the features of a lanky teenager that Sokka has.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> As for Dev playing Sokka...any argument I've seen for this is based on skin tone only.



And his personality, previous acting roles, and other frivolous stuff like that.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 25, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Whoa no one said Jackson Rathbone would be a good Zuko.
> As for Dev playing Sokka...any argument I've seen for this is based on skin tone only.



All I said was that he shared similar features with Zuko. Where did you get 'he'd be a good Zuko'?  

And as Chee and Jove have said, Dev's appearance and natural personality are more in tune with Sokka than whatever emo-Sokka Shamwow is trying to pull out of this. He probably wants him to be Sokka the Troubled Warrior from the get go.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2009)

Anti-Angsty Sokka.


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

Now that I think about it, Dev would have made a decent Sokka. I just don't picture him as Zuko 

Anti-Angsty Sokka indeed


----------



## Mozu (Jun 25, 2009)

Sokka with Guy-Liner! 

Coming to a theatre near you!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> And his personality, previous acting roles, and other frivolous stuff like that.



A lot of actors have that personality.
not hard to be charismatic and funny there Jove.
I guess you've seen him in Skins also, one of maybe 3 Americans maybe?

Believe me I know what I'm saying, skin tone first and everything else after.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

No offence against Dev at all but, Zuko needs to be older. He also needs to be a bit more built. Why they didn't get his voice actor to play him is beyond me.


----------



## olaf (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm actually glad they gonna make Sokka more serious. Show needed some comic relief, but way too often I found his character annoying like fuck.

Of course the chance of them fucking up his character in the movie is bigger than chance of them making him more mature and interesting.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2009)

I have only one thing to say:


----------



## masterriku (Jun 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No offence against Dev at all but, Zuko needs to be older. He also needs to be a bit more built. Why they didn't get his voice actor to play him is beyond me.



Because they forgot his voice actor is a motherfucking Power Ranger. 

edit: no wait that JYB i always get him a dante confused >_____>


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

^ Seriously.

He would have made an mighty morphin' (awesome) Zuko


----------



## Old Spice (Jun 25, 2009)

Judging from that teaser, this already looks bad. Was it just me or was the kid playing Aang a bit chubby?


----------



## Noah (Jun 25, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> A lot of actors have that personality.
> not hard to be charismatic and funny there Jove.
> I guess you've seen him in Skins also, one of maybe 3 Americans maybe?
> 
> Believe me I know what I'm saying, skin tone first and everything else after.



Yes. This. Someone point me to some of what he's done that ISN'T Slumdog. Cuz he's far closer to the Zuko side than the Sokka side in that movie.

EDIT: Actually wait. Considering most of his part was talking or chasing after Hot Girl, he was even more of an Aang than either of them.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No offence against Dev at all but, Zuko needs to be older. He also needs to be a bit more built. Why they didn't get his voice actor to play him is beyond me.



Well... Dante Basco certainly isn't built, and he could barely handle being Zuko's v/o. Some of his reads still baffle me. 

The only v/o that should have been handed their role was Jason Isaacs. Even after the race shift, that he isn't Zhao is a legitimate travesty.




Superstarseven said:


> A lot of actors have that personality.
> not hard to be charismatic and funny there Jove.
> I guess you've seen him in Skins also, one of maybe 3 Americans maybe?
> 
> Believe me I know what I'm saying, skin tone first and everything else after.



I don't believe you and you don't know what you're saying; you've misinterpreted the entire discourse. Your contention was that every argument for Devko is based on race. That's completely false. CAPSLOCK, of all places, had plenty of personality-based arguments.

That he has a common personality is irrelevant. The point is that if he is in the movie, he'd be a more natural Sokka. Ehhhh... until M. Night decided to  reinvent Sokka, apparently.


----------



## Shade (Jun 25, 2009)

Where are you guys getting the idea that Sokka is losing his humourous side? All the interview said is that he's being grounded a bit, but M. Night is working with fans and he wants to retain the experience of the original; I think that much is clear with he teaser and all the information we have. A more grounded Sokka would still be Sokka's personality, but as the article says, some things don't work as well in movies as they do in cartoon (see: Transformers: RotF).


----------



## Mozu (Jun 25, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Because they forgot his voice actor is a motherfucking Power Ranger.
> 
> edit: no wait that JYB i always get him a dante confused >_____>



How can you forget ROOFEEYOOO?! 

Personally, Dante's voice annoyed me. When he was evil Zuko he sounded good, but when he turned to the good side it was painful to listen to. So much ~tenderness.  

And it doesn't matter what Dev has been in as far as roles go. Irl and in interviews, he reminds me of Sokka.


----------



## olaf (Jun 25, 2009)

I for one, would like to see the movie making things darker and more serious


----------



## Mozu (Jun 25, 2009)

Avatar had more serious themes than the usual nick cartoon, or anything on CN for that matter. I, too, would like to see the darker aspects fleshed out more, rather than just skimmed over. All that was happening at Lake Lao Gai? That was serious business for one example. 

Also, did we ever find out what happened to Jet?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2009)

Jet died.

As for the movie, I'm am highly skeptical. After the utter fail of Dragon Ball Evolution, I'm not sure how this will turn out. But I'll keep an open mind for now.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't trust Hollywood with any asian property or anything with strong asian cultural influences.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> I don't believe you and you don't know what you're saying; you've misinterpreted the entire discourse. Your contention was that every argument for Devko is based on race. That's completely false. CAPSLOCK, of all places, had plenty of personality-based arguments.
> 
> That he has a common personality is irrelevant. The point is that if he is in the movie, he'd be a more natural Sokka.



No no my friend, I'm not backing down on this. I know exactly what I'm saying. I'm the one that said it. From what I've seen with my own eyes, anytime I read someone saying that Dev should have been Sokka it's overwhelmingly based on skin tone. That the actor may have some qualities that are similar to Sokka is a nice little coincidence. I'm not even defending his casting choice as Zuko but people bring up the Sokka thing and never explain why. Let's move on.


----------



## Memos (Jun 25, 2009)

If you want to know whether or not Dev can fit Sokka, watch the first two series of Skins.

He. Does. Not. Fit. Zuko.


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Dev is the perfect character to play Zuko... The moment I saw him, it worked for me. However I wonder who would play Azula.... Is that announced yet? I watched allot of videos on YT and non mentioned Azula... I wonder why. Also I'm quite curious on Toph too...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 25, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> I think Dev is the perfect character to play Zuko... The moment I saw him, it worked for me. However I wonder who would play Azula.... Is that announced yet? I watched allot of videos on YT and non mentioned Azula... I wonder why. Also I'm quite curious on Toph too...


The Last Airbender only covers Book 1 of the series. Toph and Azula are introduced in Book 2.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> I think Dev is the perfect character to play Zuko... The moment I saw him, it worked for me.



Are you serious?


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jun 25, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> The Last Airbender only covers Book 1 of the series. Toph and Azula are introduced in Book 2.



Oh I see.. Well that's unfortunate... Best parts of the whole thing starts at book 2. 



Chee said:


> Are you serious?



Yes I am


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's some good fanfics:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> The Last Airbender only covers Book 1 of the series. Toph and Azula are introduced in Book 2.



I believe you meant that Toph was introduced in Book 2, and that Azula was introduced in the last scene of Book 1. 




Superstarseven said:


> No no my friend, I'm not backing down on this. I know exactly what I'm saying. I'm the one that said it. From what I've seen with my own eyes, anytime I read someone saying that Dev should have been Sokka it's overwhelmingly based on skin tone. That the actor may have some qualities that are similar to Sokka is a nice little coincidence. I'm not even defending his casting choice as Zuko but people bring up the Sokka thing and never explain why. Let's move on.



Contrary, good sir. There is no coincidence that Dev exudes similar energy to Sokka. When most people say Dev should be Sokka, that's exactly what they are implying. Is most of the contention based on skin tone? Yes, yes it is. _Most_ of it is.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2009)

So yeah besides that silly little diversion, it seems like Mike and Bryan will be doing a signing at this years SDCC and bringing along a film crew who are making a documentary about the show. A lucky few will be taken aside to provide testimonials.
Read here - Why does Hinata get a pass?

This'll be great. A fine companion piece to the season sets.
After the show ended I thought it was a good idea to have some sort of retrospective about the series, I look very forward to this.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> So yeah besides that silly little diversion, it seems like Mike and Bryan will be doing a signing at this years SDCC and bringing *along a film crew who are making a documentary about the show*. A lucky few will be taken aside to provide testimonials.
> Read here - Routine
> 
> This'll be great. A fine companion piece to the season sets.
> After the show ended I thought it was a good idea to have some sort of retrospective about the series, I look very forward to this.



Dammit! I wish I had thought of that. I'd make the true hagiography the show deserves.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2009)

I think an Artbook and officially released soundtrack would complete the experience.
Seriously though, would an iTunes exclusive be that hard to accomplish? I personally don't need a physical copy and it'll be uploaded to Mp3 players everywhere, it makes Nick a little extra cash and makes the fans happy. I don't see a lose/lose situation here.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> I think an Artbook and officially released soundtrack would complete the experience.
> Seriously though, would an iTunes exclusive be that hard to accomplish? I personally don't need a physical copy and it'll be uploaded to Mp3 players everywhere, it makes Nick a little extra cash and makes the fans happy. I don't see a lose/lose situation here.



It's more annoying knowing that Mike and Bryan want it to happen. The fans want it to happen. The Track Team _really_ want it to happen. There's no reason to hold back. The TT have already put out of ton of stuff, anyway. Lots of people are listening to them. Last.fm lists them with 77,657 plays, and 1,234 listeners. That's pretty goddamn good.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2009)

There has to be some bogus business decision spin that is preventing the release of any of these items. We may not be in the best economic times but whatever could be spent on a soundtrack or artbook has got to be a drop in the bucket for Viacom/Nick.
Perhaps I'm getting ahead of myself, it would seem smart to put these out before the film launches. Speaking of the film, please no Video Game tie-ins. If they couldn't get it right for the animated series how better would a film adaptation do?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 25, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> There has to be some bogus business decision spin that is preventing the release of any of these items. We may not be in the best economic times but whatever could be spent on a soundtrack or artbook has got to be a drop in the bucket for Viacom/Nick.
> Perhaps I'm getting ahead of myself, it would seem smart to put these out before the film launches. Speaking of the film, please no Video Game tie-ins. If they couldn't get it right for the animated series how better would a film adaptation do?




I actually kind of liked the first one. I loved the ambient music when you were in Momo mode. Eno would have been proud. 

What really bothers me is that the show itself stands as a testament to the visual brilliance of the show. The music needs something of its own. it was not only artfully created, but there was a craft to how it was structured and presented as well. The TT's use of leitmotif was masterful, and they seemed to have an innate ability to craft variations of the Main Theme.

The way they underlaid that variation of the Dai Li theme beneath the scene in Day of Black Sun II with Azula, just before they popped out, was one of the highlights of the series.


----------



## Noah (Jun 25, 2009)

Hoenn arc <3

Top right sketch.

As much as I hate DD for being so goddamn good at drawing and making a shit ton of money out of it, I can't deny an awesome adult Toph when I see one.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 25, 2009)

Raiden said:


> I'm fairly optimistic about the film. You know, Avatar is just one of those series where putting a movie together is extremely difficult period...it's very similar to attempting to put together a movie for DBZ. Nonetheless, the only news that I've cringed at was hearing that Sokka's character has been "grounded". That's vague change that leaves the possibility of many changes to the personality of his character, which provided a lot of great comedy relief. We don't need another Chronicles of Narnia film [not in anyway saying that the directors of both films are the same person].


Well, DBZ had a problem of being in development hell for nearly ten years.

Anyways, I hope they don't make Sokka emo and whiny, which usually is Hollywood's definition of grounded.

M.Night wants to be a grown up Zuko.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought we had come to the conclusion  M.night wanted to be Ozai?


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I thought we had come to the conclusion  M.night wanted to be Ozai?



 That is actually believeable.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2009)

So at first I was like 

Then I saw the teaser trailer and I was like 

Though the Fire Nation battleships did look pretty sweet.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2009)

the guy whose playing Zuko...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I thought we had come to the conclusion  M.night wanted to be Ozai?


This is M.Night we're talking about, not N.Morning. That's the twist, we all expect him to be Ozai, when in fact he will be Zuko, but once we expect that, he'll be Azula

Guru Pathik will be martian


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2009)

M. Night Shamwow as Azula....sexy.


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2009)

I just wanted to say, yay 600


----------



## Mozu (Jun 26, 2009)

Akio Shock said:


> I think Dev is the perfect character to play Zuko... The moment I saw him, it worked for me. However I wonder who would play Azula.... Is that announced yet? I watched allot of videos on YT and non mentioned Azula... I wonder why. Also I'm quite curious on Toph too...



Azula -- Leighton Meester

Toph -- some white fat kid. 

Brought to you by M. Night Shamwow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 26, 2009)

Nothing's unexpected after the Skinny Iroh revelation....


----------



## Mozu (Jun 26, 2009)

Skinny Iroh?! 

You see. I haven't even delved into researching the horror that is to come out of fear and loathing.


----------



## Memos (Jun 26, 2009)

Skinny what now?


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless the actor is gonna fatten up, we got a skinny Iroh on our hands.


----------



## Memos (Jun 26, 2009)

Who's the actor?


----------



## Shade (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like it'll work to me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 26, 2009)

Shade said:


> Looks like it'll work to me.



I agree. She's a good pick.

Still on the fence about the main trio though...


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2009)

Actor looks alright. Can she act?



Kusuriuri said:


> Who's the actor?



That bald dude on Iron Man that met Tony in the cave.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh god. I've created a monstrous trend.  It was just a joke. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Leighton is hot, though.


----------



## Noah (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not believing that's Azula until I see a cast listing on imdb. Even then it's up for debate.

But now someone needs to explain to me why she would make a good choice for Azula. Explain that to me and make sure it's congruent with why everyone else is a horrible choice for their character. And don't forget to explain why it's okay for the princess in the Indian family to be white.

EDIT: Managed to skip Teagan's double post (how the hell?). I get that it's a joke, but I still want an explanation.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> I just wanted to say, yay 600


I see 300 pages instead.


----------



## Memos (Jun 26, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I see 300 pages instead.



You have 40 posts per page. I have 20 and I see 600 pages.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 27, 2009)

Noah said:


> I'm not believing that's Azula until I see a cast listing on imdb. Even then it's up for debate.
> 
> But now someone needs to explain to me why she would make a good choice for Azula. Explain that to me and make sure it's congruent with why everyone else is a horrible choice for their character. And don't forget to explain why it's okay for the princess in the Indian family to be white.
> 
> EDIT: Managed to skip Teagan's double post (how the hell?). I get that it's a joke, but I still want an explanation.



An explanation of what? That is wouldn't be surprising for Shamafail to turn the all powerful Azula into a sex object? 

And as to explain your former inquiries--my reason is simple: there are no white people in ATLA. Can you say whitewash? There was nothing wrong with the original ethnicity of the show, but instead of staying true to the story, the producers of this sham didn't think it would sell. I having nothing against the actors, I have everything against the people who cast them for those roles.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who's the actor?



That would be Shaun Toub. This would be Shaun Toub:




Several weeks ago, an extra on the set was providing information to the Lastairbenderfans.com forums. He was a complete idiot and an apologist for the film, but he did give us some useful stuff. And one of those was that Toub's not wearing a fat suit or anything. It's just him... 




ReikaiDemon said:


> I see 300 pages instead.



You pulled this when we celebrated 500.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2009)

..he's NOT wearing a fat suit? OH COME ON!!!!


----------



## Mozu (Jun 27, 2009)

He better be calling Jared Leto up on how to put some jello in that trunk.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2009)

BIG BOOTY IROH.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 27, 2009)

BIG BOOBY IROH, TOO.  

And that deadly poison / delicious tea better be in there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2009)

I feel that we better start a petition right now for Hawky and Wang Fiiyah. You trust M. Night not to cut them out?!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> I feel that we better start a petition right now for Hawky and Wang Fiiyah. You trust M. Night not to cut them out?!


Wang Fiyah would be win, but Hawky would be ugly CG work, and will have grating voice provided by a washed up celebrity. In a sense, Hawky would be the Sokka, and Sokka will be emo, like how the Prince of Persia in the Ubisoft trilogy became an unlikable bastard in Warrior Within.

Thank God for the Two Thrones.


----------



## Noah (Jun 27, 2009)

Teagan said:


> An explanation of what? That is wouldn't be surprising for Shamafail to turn the all powerful Azula into a sex object?
> 
> And as to explain your former inquiries--my reason is simple: there are no white people in ATLA. Can you say whitewash? There was nothing wrong with the original ethnicity of the show, but instead of staying true to the story, the producers of this sham didn't think it would sell. I having nothing against the actors, I have everything against the people who cast them for those roles.



Yeah, I get what a whitewash is. But since this is going to happen with every adaptation that Eastern or influenced by the east for a good while, I'm just accepting it and looking at it for what it is. Stupid M.Night is the problem, as far as I'm concerned.

Since you were just messing around, my question doesn't really apply to you. It applies to the handful who condemn Dev, but turn around and say a 23 year old white girl would make a decent Azula. I want to know what the thought process for that is.

As far as skinny Iroh goes...I'm a little disappointed, but only a little. I like Toub, so I'm not going to cry about it too much. He'll do fine, he just won't be the fat old man we're used to.

The real question is who the hell is gonna be Bumi?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Wang Fiyah would be win, but Hawky would be ugly CG work, and will have grating voice provided by a washed up celebrity. In a sense, Hawky would be the Sokka, and Sokka will be emo, like how the Prince of Persia in the Ubisoft trilogy became an unlikable bastard in Warrior Within.
> 
> Thank God for the Two Thrones.



There is a real-life Hawky out there. I know there is. There has to be.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> There is a real-life Hawky out there. I know there is. There has to be.


Tough luck denotes that if Hawky was in the movie, he'd be an American Bald Eagle

...

Voiced by Billy Crystal


----------



## Noah (Jun 27, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Tough luck denotes that if Hawky was in the movie, he'd be an American Bald Eagle
> 
> ...
> 
> Voiced by Billy Crystal



Billy Crystal is a crime punishable by death. Even I couldn't forgive that.


----------



## kumabear (Jun 27, 2009)

M Night Shimmyshimmy is casting this movie like shit.

Indian Zuko, really?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 27, 2009)

Yep! The rest of his family are supposed to be Indian too except that Shaun Toub is Iranian and Cliff Curtis is Maori.

I wonder who the actor for Iroh would have been had McCartney stuck around since you would have to cast around his race. The only white actor who pulled off wise Kung Fu sage was David Carradine.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm going to just voice my opinion here and say that Aang looks just about as Asian as Naruto.  Seriously, the kid's probably the very _least_ Asian character in the series.  The casting for Aang has never bothered me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 27, 2009)

Koi said:


> I'm going to just voice my opinion here and say that Aang looks just about as Asian as Naruto.  Seriously, the kid's probably the very _least_ Asian character in the series.  The casting for Aang has never bothered me.


That goes for just about almost every other anime character ever, who claim to be Japanese or other sort of asian/pacific island ethnicity.

But, Aang doesn't look as Asian because in animation, large eyes are a preferable style for the type of character Aang is. At least no one in Avatar has crazy colored hair 

Man, I just seen the cast for the Prince of Persia movie....

Take our conversation about the Avatar movie for the year, switch some names around


----------



## Memos (Jun 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> That would be Shaun Toub. This would be Shaun Toub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...........


----------



## Merv The Perv (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, the movie isn't out yet, and the trailer looked pretty okay (except for Aang's arrow), but we can't exactly judge whether or not the actors or M. Night will do a good job.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 27, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> ...........



LOL. Poor Memos. He is disappoint.


----------



## Memos (Jun 27, 2009)

I am very disappoint. I having Dragonball nightmares


----------



## masterriku (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel for you Kusu.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I am very disappoint. I having Dragonball nightmares



at least the trailer for this movie looked good...and at least this movie will have some reputable actors...
whereas the trailers, screenshots/wallpapers, actors and everything related to the DB movie just looked horrendous in every way possible...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2009)

Zero x said:


> at least the trailer for this movie looked good...and at least this movie will have some reputable actors...
> whereas the trailers, screenshots/wallpapers, actors and everything related to the DB movie just looked horrendous in every way possible...



Piccolo looked Awsome


----------



## Mozu (Jun 28, 2009)

Piccolo looked like a villain from Power Rangers. The first season.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 28, 2009)

Zero x said:


> at least the trailer for this movie looked good...and at least this movie will have some reputable actors...
> whereas the trailers, screenshots/wallpapers, actors and everything related to the DB movie just looked horrendous in every way possible...


I heard Toriyama was bewildered at the script when they let him read it. If he wasn't Japanese, he'd be a lot less polite about it.

Shame that the actor for Goku was such a big fan of the series, which ironically cast him in the stink eye of countless fans.

The trailers of Avatar are better because 



 Avatar is relatively new, whereas the movie for DB was in development hell for about a decade.
 Avatar is much more easier to establish a recognizable archetype of themes and elements, DB on the other hand is ambiguously modern, yet asian, particularly the Chinese elements. However, DBZ has been off the air for a good number of years, many people are no longer familiar with it.
 Fox can eat an acre of dicks, this isn't the first bitch move they pulled in film adaptations. I theorize that perhaps they meant to do the same thing to DBZ that they did to The Watchmen, that is to buy the movie rights to an adaptation, sit on it for YEARS, until SOMEONE ELSE makes the movie, pull a bitch move by slapping a lawsuit in the faces of the producer. Thus Fox got distrobution rights, even though WB made The Watchmen movie. Fox sat on the Watchmen rights for 20 years, long enough for anyone to forget. Avatar fotunately has a marginally less dickish studio making it.

But here are my other points on why the movie may very well suck

Hollywood doesn't give a darn about what anyone likes, they give a big sloppy fuck about what the everyone likes, namely, those in the popcorn crowd, those who just turn out cash for tickets to watch a movie they're going to forget about in a few days, those who could care less about the movie's message, and watch movies as a fruitless distraction and think no further about it.
 We're in a damn recession, this makes them care even less about the fans, and more about selling it as a franchise. If DB was any indication, they make the ass handed decision to make DBE, the movie, the game. Is that not so damn ridiculous to make a game based on the subpar movie adaptation, that it itself is an adaptation of an adaptation, of another adaptation? The only reason why anyone goes in this roundabout jackass parade is to capitalize on the sucess of what the names accomplished.It's just too damn easy to make a movie on something everybody has already seen, which brings me to my next point.
 Hollywood is full of pussies, they'd rather make money on something everybody already knows about, rather than to take a risk, and make something new. Hollywood is the pussy ground of the pussies of the pussiest pussy order. Which is why time after time again, there will be countless more James Bond movies, more television show adaptation, and more movies with the subtitle "THE MOVIE" slapped on it. There will be remakes of remakes of adaptations of other remakes, which again is a remake of ITSELF. Hell I remember there was a movie based on a book, which in turn had a NOVELIZATION OF THE MOVIE.  Oh hey, I made it this far without using a smilie.
 The Grudge, The Ring, The Eye, today's Hollywood HATES ASIANS AND THEIR LANGUAGE. Of course, that's a very gross oversimplification, but it still works.
Hollywood is pussies
You know what? Hollywood just about hates everyone. Well, everyone that's not a major celebrity, and to an extent, anyone who is not explicitly white.
Hollywood is pussies
The very act of dumbing down, this is self explanitory
HOLLYWOOD IS PUSSIES
HOLLYWOOD IS PUSSIES!
EDIT: I reiterate my theory, they make a suckage adaptation JUST so they can manage to reel in the fans too. No matter how bad an adaptation may be, it will always have insured a fanbase viewer.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry if I'm late to the game but I've read some reviews of Dragonball:Evolution and apparently the term Airbending was used? Apparently it was applied to the Kamahameha.
I'm sure the word _Airbending_ is pretty much exclusive to Avatar so it's a wonder why the screenwriter of this film put that in.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 28, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the game but I've read some reviews of Dragonball:Evolution and apparently the term Airbending was used? Apparently it was applied to the Kamahameha.
> I'm sure the word _Airbending_ is pretty much exclusive to Avatar so it's a wonder why the screenwriter of this film put that in.


That's so stupid, it'll be the only time I'll use the word retarded to express how stupid that is  (if it's true)

I can understand if they used that word to explain the Rasengan, but....
Blargh


----------



## Mozu (Jun 28, 2009)

Airebending? 

Such originality done by scriptwriter's these days. Kamehameha doesn't even use wind.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 28, 2009)

Tsunade vs Jiraiya [READ OP]

First teaser trailer.

Looks surprisingly decent. The movie may not be a complete train wreck after all. Maybe.


----------



## Noah (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome to 20 pages ago lolololol

(I still say his tat is sweet)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2009)

Noah said:


> Welcome to 20 pages ago lolololol



Conjures memories of "HAS THE NEW EPISODE AIRED YET?!!!" three times a page, eh?


----------



## Noah (Jun 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> Conjures memories of "HAS THE NEW EPISODE AIRED YET?!!!" three times a page, eh?



And the "I HERD THAR WAS A BOOK4/NEW SERIES!" that would pop up about once a page until the trailer took over for June. It'll be back in July though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

One year ago, we were immersed in the Rewatch, and today was Toph's Day: _The Swamp_, _Avatar Day_, and _The Blind Bandit_. Such memories...


----------



## Mozu (Jun 30, 2009)

I just got done reading that MN Shamwow interview.  There's no way I can go to a theatre to see this. I'll just annoy everyone around me with how disgusted I am.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 30, 2009)

Just wondering am I the only one who things this will turn out like dragon ball evolution?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

For those unaware of what Teagan is referring to:



> M. NIGHT SHYAMALAN: I have always wanted to develop a long mythology based franchise like THE LORD OF THE RINGS. I always thought about it, but I had, until now, never found a good one where I could also add a little bit of my personal vision. I really wanted to find a franchise where my accent could be complementary to the piece. So this was the best thing that could have happened is that I didn’t have a real agenda, but I was on the look for it and waited for the perfect situation.
> 
> I was offered other franchises, but passed. And then this one came from my own family – it was suggested by my children who loved the TV animated series. When I saw the cartoon I thought it was so well thought out in term of mythology. It had Buddhism, and martial Arts, and CGI [and it was] character based. And so I thought we could do a great job by using ILM and do something with lots of emotions and texture. I knew we could do something that wasn’t going to be just a great treat for the eyes, but also for the mind and the soul. This is my approach when it comes to getting into this type of material, to approach it through the characters and keep it grounded. It has also deeper issues at its core, it talks about Genocide and Balance, and the connection to the Planet. And you know from my other movies that I’m interested with these subject matters -- it’s an important movie, not just a blockbuster summer movie.
> 
> ...


Member Picture / Video Thread

I don't find it too distressing; but when he says, "I’m a huge martial art freak. I even have a Bruce Lee statue in my office!" it sounds eerily similar to McCartney's babbling about fighting ninjas.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 30, 2009)

> Well, there is a lot in the mythology. What I did was remove anything that was too slap-sticky and cheesy -- the stuff that was there for the very little kids, but wouldn’t work in a live action feature like the fart jokes.



It's called a film for the ages.  



> I grounded the thing a little more. I grounded Katara’s brother for example [played by Nicola Peltz] and it brought a great new overall tone to the whole movie.



I cannot get over this statement. 



> But the political tone is for sure intact and the one about a culture who is in an industrial revolution and use their way in their belief system and then decide “we don’t need to follow the old way of thinking, the old way of seeing God”. And the movie focuses on a higher power and the spirit world. And so this culture decides that we can make our own machine and *be our own God*-- it was there in the cartoon, but more affirmed in our movie.



What the hell is he talking about with God? Does he have to bring God into this, really? The spirit world is enough. If anyone is godlike in this series, it is Aang, not the people. There is a mystique and beauty to the spirit world in Avatar that I fear he is going to ruin with his "vision." The mechanical revolution is what is driving the war onward; it isn't about the people thinking they have evolved to a godlike status. The machinery used by the FN and the like represent power not of the divine nature. 

Did he even speak to the Avatar creators before doing this? How can they sign off on some of this shit?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

Teagan said:


> What the hell is he talking about with God? Does he have to bring God into this, really? The spirit world is enough. If anyone is godlike in this series, it is Aang, not the people. There is a mystique and beauty to the spirit world in Avatar that I fear he is going to ruin with his "vision." The mechanical revolution is what is driving the war onward; it isn't about the people thinking they have evolved to a godlike status. The machinery used by the FN and the like represent power not of the divine nature.
> 
> Did he even speak to the Avatar creators before doing this? How can they sign off on some of this shit?



I was going to point that gem out as well. Looks like he's going to "ground" Sokka in order to take the fun out of the show, and exaggerate the subtle politics of the show. And I mean _exaggerate_. I also mean _distort_; The Fire Nation's motive was Imperial, not theological. This deserves a Sokka facepalm: 

Maybe I should be more disquieted by this interview.


----------



## Memos (Jun 30, 2009)

> I grounded the thing a little more. I grounded Katara’s brother for example [played by Nicola Peltz] and it brought a great new overall tone to the whole movie.


This line makes me wonder if he even remembered Sokka's name.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 30, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Did he even speak to the Avatar creators before doing this? How can they sign off on some of this shit?



Back up for a second, how much power do you think they have over the production of this film? Send any and all complaints to _Viacom_ or _Nickelodeon Movies_.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 30, 2009)

> s, but wouldn?t work in a live action feature like the fart jokes.


NOT THE FART JOKES


----------



## Mozu (Jun 30, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> This line makes me wonder if he even remembered Sokka's name.



He probably thought it was a childish name and changed it. 



Superstarseven said:


> Back up for a second, how much power do you think they have over the production of this film? Send any and all complaints to _Viacom_ or _Nickelodeon Movies_.



It just seems like they handed over the rights and said "Have fun Shyamalamba! " That's all I'm saying. It just doesn't seem like they asked a lot of questions about what he was going to do with it. He's taken someone else's vision and contorted it to fit his own, and that's just not respectful of any of the fans (which he believes to be 10 years old or younger) of the show. You read his words; he wants an epic LOTR-esque tale. He reaches too far, I say. Avatar is a story all it's own. There isn't anything wrong with it. 

I guess when you see the how the people who produce the HP films feel about the original story and how they strive to stay close to it, seeing Shyama's _approach_ makes me sick.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

Hate to say it, but everyone involved has confirmed that Bryke's been involved from the beginning. They're slightly culpable.

But if it turns out well, it's *all* because of them and their influence. 

It really is a gamble for hardcore fans. If the movie performs exceedingly well, it could very well generate the support Mike and Bryan need for a second series. But it could also generate new possibilities for them and they'll move on. 

We know that they were trying to get a second series, or at the very least beginning to craft one... it could be that the movie's performance has little effect either way on a new series. But I doubt it. A poor performance by the movie is going to look badly upon the franchise, in any way.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 30, 2009)

Few things to say:

A) Never take a five day a week summer class. 

B) I finally saw Lady in the Water a couple of weeks back. It was horrible. Absolutely horrible. The most amazing part is how Shamwow managed to take something that would have otherwise been a bland, sub par waste of time, and added two completely unnecessary elements that made it complete shit. And somehow he still wonders why he's a joke. 

C) Someone allegedy posted the original plot outline from the universe bible. It's an interesting read to say the least.



			
				Shyamalan said:
			
		

> What I did was remove anything that was too slap-sticky and cheesy -- the stuff that was there for the very little kids, but wouldn?t work in a live action feature *like the fart jokes.*


 So he removed some of the Book 3 jokes from Book 1? 



			
				Shyamalan said:
			
		

> I think AIR is my element, because I always try to do things with the minimum amount of effort. I like things clean and simple.


 I think we've got a hint towards his next self insert.



Kusuriuri said:


> This line makes me wonder if he even remembered Sokka's name.


----------



## Mozu (Jun 30, 2009)

I would love it if M&B could do a second series with a new Avatar. I'd love to see little things linking back to the original series throughout, etc. *sigh* 
If 'Bryke' needs to generate more interest through this live action movie, then I hope they collaborate with Shyama to pull off something... decent.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> C) Someone allegedy posted the original plot outline from the universe bible. It's an interesting read to say the least.



I hate this person for completely ignoring Zuko's character arc through Book 1.



Kaenboshi said:


> Few things to say:B) I finally saw Lady in the Water a couple of weeks back. It was horrible. Absolutely horrible. The most amazing part is how Shamwow managed to take something that would have otherwise been a bland, sub par waste of time, and added two completely unnecessary elements that made it complete shit. And somehow he still wonders why he's a joke.



_Lady in the Water_ is M. Night Shyamalan's tribute to the genius of M. Night Shyamalan. What's funny is that he obviously got halfway through  writing an allegorical tale about how no one understands how brilliant he is, and then said "fuck symbolism." And made it a straightforward tale about what a maltreated genius he is. _Without changing the first half._

This is the exact reason why I'm upset.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 30, 2009)

Just remembered the other thing. Nickelodeon magazine is folding. Supossedly, it will stop running by at latest the "end of the year." With it goes the Avatar comics, which had unfortunately have not yet covered either the Kuzon story or Bumi vs. Toph, and now may never get the chance.





Jove said:


> _Lady in the Water_ is M. Night Shyamalan's tribute to the genius of M. Night Shyamalan. What's funny is that he obviously got halfway through  writing an allegorical tale about how no one understands how brilliant he is, and then said "fuck symbolism." And made it a straightforward tale about what a maltreated genius he is. _Without changing the first half._
> 
> This is the exact reason why I'm upset.


 Silly me. You are correct. There's also the problem that he made a character meant to "represent" those cynics who keep others down (read: don't slurp up Shyamalan's shit), and has every other character blame that character for everything that went wrong when _he was right and their dumb asses just misinterpreted his point._


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> Hate to say it, but everyone involved has confirmed that Bryke's been involved from the beginning. They're slightly culpable.
> .



Well I remember Frank Marshall tweeting that they're not involved in day to day production. Of the 8 producers credited for this film, I believe they're doing the least. By that I mean nothing at all. I can't fault them for working on an outline with M. Night at the very beginning but after that it's all M. Night's vision.


Oh also, the Bumi Vs Toph comic was published, not up on Nick.com though. Search for the scans on photobucket.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 30, 2009)

Bumi vs Toph 

I think I need to read all these comics. Anywhere I can check them?


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 30, 2009)

The feeling I got from the interview transcripts - this sucks.  STICK WITH THE STORY AS-IS YOU IDIOT!!!  Grounding Sokka?  You know, I just watched _The Desert_ and lulzed at Sokka's little cactus trip.  Why would you mess with that?  Sokka's hysterical.   I understand that not everything is going to translate into live action, but Sokka's crazy...it's who he is.   

The creators of Avatar screwed up when they went live action.  They could have (simply should have) retained creative rights and brought an animated feature to the screen.  They have a tremendous fan base - and this is the format for them.  

Animated features have never been more popular, the story is a great one, and the characters are amazing - everything is amazing.   

If it's not broken, don't fix it.  Maybe I'm wrong, but I think they're going in a bad direction.  I don't think I'm seeing this little venture. IDK.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 30, 2009)

Link removed Found it. I'm just failing hard today.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Well I remember Frank Marshall tweeting that they're not involved in day to day production. Of the 8 producers credited for this film, I believe they're doing the least. By that I mean nothing at all. I can't fault them for working on an outline with M. Night at the very beginning but after that it's all M. Night's vision.



And I recall Marshall saying that Mike and Bryan were there at some point going over things. More than nothing, albeit not much more.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2009)

What ever happens, we still have the "A numbah ONE, Duke of New York, the Alpha, the Omega, the Earth shaka, Fighting the powah, RAW RAW" original Avatar series, and no one, not even the most overrated hack king of directors can take that away from us.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't remember any fart jokes. The only one I remember is -I think in Book 3- where Aang is squatting in the Spirit World and Katara and Sokka think he is using the bathroom. After that, I don't remember any.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jun 30, 2009)

That and Hawky going on Sokka's hand. Hence why the statement is so perplexing since the humor only went that route during early Book 3. Aside from lolShyamalan.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2009)

Kaenboshi said:


> That and Hawky going on Sokka's hand. Hence why the statement is so perplexing since the humor only went that route during early Book 3. Aside from lolShyamalan.



I KNEW HE'D CUT HAWKY!!!!  mad


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2009)

Sokka shall be the Dark Knight in the edgy, more mature Avatar brought to you by Jambalaya


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2009)

Shamalamdingdong is the worst director they could have found, in the end it'll be revealed that Aang is dead and the fire nation was a myth made by the parents so their kids could be brought up as eskimos and not know the wonder of pop music.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Sokka shall be the Dark Knight in the edgy, more mature Avatar brought to you by Jambalaya



M. Night Shamwow is gonna have Sokka talk in a very deep voice.


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

^ Nooooooooo.....


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Chee said:


> M. Night Shamwow is gonna have Sokka talk in a very deep voice.


Ozai shall be played by Heath Ledger's ghost

After all, Mark Hamill=Joker
Heath Ledger=Joker


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 1, 2009)

Sifu Kisu, Martial arts consultant, decided to clear some things up about himself on the Avatar message boards. Quite insightful stuff about the show, I just love reading the behind the scenes stuff. Apparently he hasn't been asked (yet) to participate in the Avatar documentary so what he's been writing concerning the Martial arts through these posts takes care of that somewhat. 

Anyway concerning his involvement on the film:



> Hi there;
> M. Night originally wanted me to train the actors and help with the Martial Arts in the film but well it didn't work out that way.





> M. Night considers himself a martial art enthusiast as he has studied Kenpo for many years and he thinks outside the box as you can see from his body of work in film. One of the last conversations I had with one of his underlings was that "they decided to go in a different direction martial art wise"....



What do you think? 1970's era chop-socky Kung Fu for the bending or different styles for each element as in the show?
Well, read everything Kisu wrote here - 5 Ways to Stop Trolls From Killing the Internet


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Ozai shall be played by Heath Ledger's ghost
> 
> After all, Mark Hamill=Joker
> Heath Ledger=Joker



lol, Mark Hamill for Ozai!!!!


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2009)

Jove said:


> I KNEW HE'D CUT HAWKY!!!!  mad



I'm still upset with the fact that Momo really doesn't have anything to do with the plot and will probably be cut too! 

Edit- Also?  Suki _and_ Sokka both look hot in that comic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2009)

Koi said:


> I'm still upset with the fact that Momo really doesn't have anything to do with the plot and will probably be cut too!



I will rage the internet if that happened.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 1, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Sifu Kisu, Martial arts consultant, decided to clear some things up about himself on the Avatar message boards. Quite insightful stuff about the show, I just love reading the behind the scenes stuff. Apparently he hasn't been asked (yet) to participate in the Avatar documentary so what he's been writing concerning the Martial arts through these posts takes care of that somewhat.
> 
> Anyway concerning his involvement on the film:
> 
> ...



I found these things fascinating:



> Although Aang and friends were inspired from multiethnic peoples one of which was my son Arjuna (multiethnic) who was part of the inspiration for Aang way back when he was just 6 years old in the early preproduction phases. I understand some of the fans have strong opinions about who should be cast but that job is taken.





> For Azula I used movements from the Cha Kuen style which is a Northern style made famous by a group of Islamic nomads akin to the ancient Khan tribes the Hui People. The movements are fluidly linked and based on powerful geometric alignments. We usually teach this style to ladies teaching them to use alignment in place of muscular strength and raw force.





> Tai Li's accu-point strikes are from a subset of Chin Na (Seize and Control) called Dim mak or Death Touch which can incapacitate or kill.





> The Dai Li? Hung Ga a Southern Chinese Style.



I also found this nearly as intriguing:



> I never had a "tantrum" over at "Live Journal" this is so untrue.



Well, this is just delusional. He's posted wild vituperations _all over_ the internet. I'm sure NF will get one eventually, when he Googles himself and finds this thread

And he still calls that thing a 'fan fic," even though it was just a girl posting that she had a dream where Bryke and Kisu got down. That's not a fan fic.

And this:



> Booter and I have talked in Deviant Art Email snippits and I think *he* is a cool guy. *He* didn't capture my handsome-ness or my awesome-ness LMAO! but *his* illustration did capture how I sometimes feel about some of the jerks on the martial art forums I contribute to. It's so funny to spend hours composing a serious piece about martial art life style, technique or essence and them have some a ss h l (wanna buy a vowel) drop a "you suck" one liner. Then yea I pretty much look just like that illustration





In conclusion, I love Kisu wholeheartedly. I mean, check this out: Link removed

ORDINARY FORCE! EXTRAORDINARY FORCE!!!

How great is that?!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2009)

M. NIGHT SHYAMALAN said:
			
		

> What is funny is that you can see so many influences in the cartoon *with scenes almost copied entirely from martial art movies*, but I wanted the live action film to be truly original with action scenes you had never seen before.


What fight scenes was he referring to?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Sigh....If only his daughter NEVER decided to be Katara for Halloween...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 1, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> What fight scenes was he referring to?



That's a great question, because Kisu had this to say:



> In case you haven't figured it out yet *every single move of every single character using martial art comes from video tape of me performing those moves.* Every session we did was a 4-6 hour contiuous Shaolim workout for me and I was deathly ill or injured on many of those days but the show must go on.




So either Kisu was lifting his art directly from movies, or M. Night's just talkin' conjecture-bollocks. Survey Says?!


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2009)

M. Night Shamwow is an idiot.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah there's really no need to spend several thousand dollars on a Martial arts consultant if Kung Fu films are going to be the primary source for later animated moves.
I believe it's what sets Avatar apart from any animated show featuring martial arts.

Isn't that right Sasuke and Jackie Chan?


Yes.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah there's really no need to spend several thousand dollars on a Martial arts consultant if Kung Fu films are going to be the primary source for later animated moves.
> I believe it's what sets Avatar apart from any animated show featuring martial arts.
> 
> Isn't that right Sasuke and Jackie Chan?
> ...


Cowboy bebop Neji


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2009)

That and its not jack full of god damn filler.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2009)

I heard they're doing they're doing the GREAT DIVIDE


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I heard they're doing they're doing the GREAT DIVIDE


Eew, shoving their big adaptation cock into the great divide.

Needs more drills


----------



## Memos (Jul 1, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Eew, shoving their big adaptation cock into the great divide.
> 
> Needs more drills



You show Shamwow a huge hole and he'll put his massive adaptation right in there.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 1, 2009)

^HA. 


/Dirty mind.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 1, 2009)

Avatar could've gotten away with stealing moves though.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm... Who to believe? Rifu who's worked with the Avatar creators for quite some time without a hitch or Shambalamba who is a 'fan' of martial arts? 

You know, because fans usually are the experts on the inner workings of things. Not the creator's themselves.

ETA: I just now saw this. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





There are... no words.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Avatar could've gotten away with stealing moves though.


I always said Toph was Hinata with balls and personality 


Teagan said:


> Hmm... Who to believe? Rifu who's worked with the Avatar creators for quite some time without a hitch or Shambalamba who is a 'fan' of martial arts?
> 
> You know, because fans usually are the experts on the inner workings of things. Not the creator's themselves.
> 
> ...


Me too, why do the helmets look so damn Grecian? I guess the characters aren't the only thing being whitewashed here....


----------



## Mozu (Jul 1, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I always said Toph was Hinata with balls and personality



lol I love that. 



> Me too, why do the helmets look so damn Grecian? I guess the characters aren't the only thing being whitewashed here....



I see too much Russian influence. There was a distinct asian influence to the FN warriors in the series. And where is his scar? It's supposed to be noticeable and make him look at least a little menacing. Dev is just in a giant coat with cheap cosplay armor and a bad haircut.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Teagan said:


> lol I love that.
> 
> 
> 
> I see too much Russian influence. There was a distinct asian influence to the FN warriors in the series. And where is his scar? It's supposed to be noticeable and make him look at least a little menacing. Dev is just in a giant coat with cheap cosplay armor and a bad haircut.


Dev's too wimpy to shave his head partially it appears.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 1, 2009)

Nah, that was all Shamalamba's idea, for sure. :/


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 1, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Hmm... Who to believe? Rifu who's worked with the Avatar creators for quite some time without a hitch or Shambalamba who is a 'fan' of martial arts?
> 
> You know, because fans usually are the experts on the inner workings of things. Not the creator's themselves.
> 
> ...




Oh god is that Zuko?

Please dear lord tell me that is not Zuko


----------



## Memos (Jul 1, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Oh god is that Zuko?
> 
> Please dear lord tell me that is not Zuko



It's Zuko :ho


----------



## Mozu (Jul 1, 2009)

More like Puko.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> It's Zuko :ho



I look at that picture, and I see him speaking in a heavy russian accent. also I know this probably be before editing in the scar with special effects but damn, you'd think he'd at least try and look a little bit like Zuko.


----------



## Memos (Jul 1, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> I look at that picture, and I see him speaking in a heavy russian accent. *also I know this probably be before editing in the scar with special effects but damn*, you'd think he'd at least try and look a little bit like Zuko.



I wouldn't count on it. They can't do that to the pretty boy who is selling their film.

lol, Puko.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

So, when do we get to see their zords?


----------



## Rika (Jul 1, 2009)

at his ears. 




			
				KingOfShippers said:
			
		

> I know this probably be before editing in the scar with special effects but damn, you'd think he'd at least try and look a little bit like Zuko.



That's IF he's going to get his scar


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Rika said:


> at his ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're so he can hear the Avatar with


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2009)

So Fire nation is indian then? I'll lol if the Fire lord is some chinese guy and his sister is white, it'll be so stupid.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 1, 2009)

Ozai to be played by one of Shamalamba's family members. I'm calling it now.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 1, 2009)

Grounding the movie...

He wouldn't DARE touch the Cabbage Merchant


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Zords, what about the zords?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Grounding the movie...
> 
> He wouldn't DARE touch the Cabbage Merchant


He'll be the Lettuce merchant, or mustard greens merchant


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 1, 2009)

Teagan said:


> Hmm... Who to believe? Rifu who's worked with the Avatar creators for quite some time without a hitch or Shambalamba who is a 'fan' of martial arts?
> 
> You know, because fans usually are the experts on the inner workings of things. Not the creator's themselves.
> *
> ...



Wow - that's just really bad.  I though this was simply going to be a train wreck - but  that's just really bad.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 1, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Grounding the movie...
> 
> He wouldn't DARE touch the Cabbage Merchant



Cabbage merchant has little chance of making it if Sokka can barely fit into Sham's vision. 

I WANT FOAM GUY.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 2, 2009)

Man, you guys have not been keeping up at all.

Here's the cast list as know it - 
ranged anti-magic attacks

No smart aleck remarks either, you've got an entire universe at your fingertips.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 2, 2009)

Why is Ozai listed twice? Other than to cover his awesomeness avatarness.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2009)

His penis beard gets its own credit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2009)

Koi said:


> His penis beard gets its own credit.



How dare you.

Though a man with balls like that would need two penises.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> How dare you.
> 
> Though a man with balls like that would need two penises.


I thought Ozai had three


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I thought Ozai had three



I'm not counting the artificially grown ones, _Rekky_.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> I'm not counting the artificially grown ones, _Rekky_.


At once I thought he had five, that's until I could tell the difference between legs and genitalia


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> For those unaware of what Teagan is referring to:
> 
> 
> Pandora Hearts 06 WS
> ...



i don't remember any fart jokes, i don't remember anything about any god at all, it sounds like doesn't have the remotest idea about what this show is all about and as for being an control freak ugh! he's gonna fuck an awesome series up and he does it so shamelessly to the little prick!the trailer looks awful i'm so glad i refuse to see it. m night sucks donkey dick!


----------



## Ziko (Jul 2, 2009)

Hahahaha, I love you guys.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 2, 2009)

Jagon Fox said:


> i don't remember any fart jokes, i don't remember anything about any god at all, it sounds like doesn't have the remotest idea about what this show is all about and as for being an control freak ugh! he's gonna fuck an awesome series up and he does it so shamelessly to the little prick!the trailer looks awful i'm so glad i refuse to see it. m night sucks donkey dick!



The series is over, M.Night can't mess it up. 61 episodes in the can that have the Mike and Bryan stamp all over them. Night's contribution is the film which can either be a nice companion piece or simply a stand-alone failed adaptation.
As for the trailer, what looks awful about it? Not much there to judge on is there?


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jul 2, 2009)

the series may be over but he can still give it a bad name. imo. the whole thing just looked crappy to me, i can't explain why exactly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2009)

Ang looked decent enough, the trailer was just a teaser people. And is it true that Shamalama doesn't know what to do with Sokka? Now thats frightening, best thing about the show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Ang looked decent enough, the trailer was just a teaser people. And is it true that Shamalama doesn't know what to do with Sokka? Now thats frightening, best thing about the show.



Here's how he's dressed on set:



You had to steal a shirt from merch, Shammy? Couldn't find a collared shirt?


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

^ That's Sokka's actor? Or is that Shammy


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2009)

Rika said:


> ^ That's Sokka's actor? Or is that Shammy



That's our Director whose visionary genius will one day save the world.


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

Jove said:
			
		

> That's our Director whose visionary genius will one day save the world.



Oh lordy  


Well, at least that wasn't Sokka, I would have killed myself


----------



## Memos (Jul 3, 2009)

Rika said:


> Oh lordy
> 
> 
> Well, at least that wasn't Sokka, I would have killed myself



lol, you'll wish Shamalam was playing Sokka when you see who the Sokka actor actually is


----------



## Rika (Jul 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:
			
		

> lol, you'll wish Shamalam was playing Sokka when you see who the Sokka actor actually is



 

I've seen his actor 

Just wasn't sure who the person Ennoea was referring to, it's obviously Shammy, I see it now . 

EDIT: Oh SHIZ! Totally forgot he's Jasper! 

He's definitely going to suck now


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> Here's how he's dressed on set:
> 
> 
> 
> You had to steal a shirt from merch, Shammy? Couldn't find a collared shirt?


Wouldn't surprise me if the one who took the photo attempted a suicide bomb


----------



## Tabris (Jul 4, 2009)

Can't believe they're actually going through with this live-action film adaptation. Could they not find anyone better than Shyamalan to direct! This has "disaster" written all over it.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 4, 2009)

Think of it this way say it will be perfect if zutara doesn't happen.I mean what could be worse than that?


----------



## Mozu (Jul 4, 2009)

Aang will probably die defeating Ozai in Sham's version. You know, to make the story more realistic and grounded.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 4, 2009)

Shamwows twist is obvious


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aang can see dead people


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 4, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Shamwows twist is obvious
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That's not a twist, Aang could always see dead people


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 4, 2009)

He'll make it a twist, and then be all "Look at what I came up with, isn't it clever?"


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 4, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's not a twist, Aang could always see dead people



My point exactly.


----------



## Itadakimasu00 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys,
Can someone tell me where I can steam some Avatar!  I really miss this show.  (and I didn't even see the second half of book 3 )


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2009)

Itadakimasu00 said:


> Hey guys,
> Can someone tell me where I can steam some Avatar!  I really miss this show.  (and I didn't even see the second half of book 3 )



In before anyone posts a few certain links that I'll have to fulminate and scold them over! 

You can watch all 61 Chapters here:


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2009)

Itadakimasu00 said:


> Hey guys,
> Can someone tell me where I can steam some Avatar!  I really miss this show.  (and I didn't even see the second half of book 3 )


Well, you see, no one steams Avatar anymore, so you're gonna have to do it yourself at home. Fortunately, the difficulty curve for steaming Avatar is quite moderate.

For this recipe, you'll need about 3 to 5 bamboo steamers, these can be picked up at your local culinary market or China town/Import store. 

*puts on Alton Brown* However if you've run out of any options for bamboo steamers, a good folding steel basket steamer would do just as good.

*scene shifts to counter* Oh dear, we're out of those too...

*Toph shows up" Oh hey, it's Toph *name and occupation label pops up on screen* So, we don't have any steamers, you helped save the world, I'm sure you can solve this.

Toph: .... Oh sorry, I was many li's away, *sigh* Dakota-fuckin'-Fanning....

Is this a bad time?

No, no, it's fine...*seethes off camera*

....
Okay, moving on, our steamer problem, what are we to do?

Toph: *metal bends several folding steel steamer* There we go, haha, let's see that filthy bail jait muggle do that 

Ah, xie xie Toph, *takes the steamers, camera changes to the kitchen counter island* 

Now, I know what you're asking, why go throw all the trouble? Welllll.....*fwwwwip, scene changes to a visual aid segment* 
Steaming is very healthy, it keeps the Avatar up and away from the liquid water, where it can drown and get soggy, this is likened to say, Nick airing Avatar out of order, with many reruns, and non-canon blurbs, it's also likened to burying Avatar completely in SpongeBob and iCarly. The heat of the steam cooks the food by direct contact, infusing all its crevaces, cooking it throughly. What makes this possible? Our good friend conduction of course! Thermal energy is transfered between the neighboring molecules of highly active water molecules, to the Avatar, with it's temperature gradient on the cool side, the steam being the hot side. *little puppets of Bryke as steam applying their HOT to Avatar's COOL*

This being steam of course, means it's made of water, this means that the Avatar can be throughly cooked to moist perfection. A distinct advantage is that it's very difficult to burn, or over cook the Avatar, due to being, well, water vapour. Fats and oils however, need to be at a constant, perfect temperature, or else the Avatar burns and overcooks. This is unfortunately very easy to do, the fat being like the flashy, extravagant adaptation hack artist that also adds its icky unhealthyness by saturating it with heavy, unnecessary weight and grease, deviating from the natural perfect flavors that can be brought only by the clean, slow, thourough process of steam, adding to it a delicious moist texture.

However, it is rumored that with special oil, and careful monotoring of the temperature, and duration of the frying, one may produce an Avatar nearly on par with steamed Avatar. Though, this is impossible of course, until M.Night fryoil stops cornering the market.

Steamed Avatar is no longer served in new variations, luckily, it is premade in a nice boxset.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 5, 2009)

Avatar was an amazing show, one of the best i've seen which is saying a lot.  I had a marathon recently over a couple days and watched all the chapters.  Great characters, great story, and a pretty damn good ending.  Good all-around if you ask me.  I was totally hooked.  Oh and if Kishi needs help developing good anti-heroes...he needs to fuckin look at Zuko.  Zuko is what you call a well-developed anti-hero.  Not that f*in Sasuke BS.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 5, 2009)

I liked Zuko when he was more angsty instead of more flowerchild, personally. Sasuke isn't even an anti-hero; he's just an annoying asshole. I wouldn't call him an antagonist either, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2009)

> Shyamalan, who will direct from a script he penned, said Miyazaki is one of the greatest storytellers in the world. "In 'The Last Airbender,' I see an opportunity to make a live-action version of a Miyazaki film,"



What the hell is he on about?


----------



## Mozu (Jul 5, 2009)

If he thinks he can make _anything_ like Miyazaki... then he really needs to be medicated.


----------



## Noah (Jul 5, 2009)

So...he wants to turn Avatar into a live-action Miyazaki film....or he thinks Avatar was made by Miyazaki?

Either way:


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Think of it this way say it will be perfect if zutara doesn't happen.I mean what could be worse than that?



Real Life Zutarians should be enough to make every one of us squirm.




ReikaiDemon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No mention of Kosher Salt or lipids, Rekky? JUST WHICH ALTON BROWN IS THIS?!!


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 5, 2009)

ROFL oh god, I hope shylaman isn't drawing inspiration from the play in the book of fire.  That was a pretty fail portrayal of avatar hahaha.  Sadly...it might be a lot like that.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 5, 2009)

What Ember island players fail you need to be schooled little one.

Anyway My cousin told me his reaction to the live action trailer he hadn't heard about it so first he like  then he was like  then he saw the words M.night Shamwow and then he was like .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 5, 2009)

masterriku said:


> What Ember island players fail you need to be schooled little one.
> 
> Anyway My cousin told me his reaction to the live action trailer he hadn't heard about it so first he like  then he was like  then he saw the words M.night Shamwow and then he was like .



Classic.

And if M.Night was faithful to Ember Island, we'd probably have a good movie 

HONOUR!


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 5, 2009)

ROFL that episode was WEAK!  Except for all the crazy character development of course.  But the actual play was mad stupid, funny as hell though. 


The CGI looks pretty sweet on the movie so I don't see how they can fail.  The plot and everything is right there.  And shylaman is pretty good with the directing bit, minus his abuse of camera changes haha.  Seriously he has this fetish where he feels he needs to randomly switch angles every 3 seconds.  Shit is HARD to follow.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2009)

Jove said:


> Real Life Zutarians should be enough to make every one of us squirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avatar is so pure, it has no lipids, only pure open chakras and free flowing chi. And even Alton Brown knows it's insane to season an already perfect Avatar, it would just make it less perfect by adding something that wasn't needed-coughjpopopeningcough-

...
-coughshittyamvandmarysues-


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 5, 2009)

You know what....what exactly is shallyllama's last name anyway?  I feel sorry for him, his last named gets f*cked all kinds of ways haha.  I think everybody makes fun of that shit.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2009)

AMtrack said:


> You know what....what exactly is shallyllama's last name anyway?  I feel sorry for him, his last named gets f*cked all kinds of ways haha.  I think everybody makes fun of that shit.


Manoj Nelliyattu Shyamalan.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll pretend I didn't learn that today.>.>


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Manoj Nelliyattu Shyamalan.


That's a anime villain name if I've ever heard of


----------



## Mozu (Jul 5, 2009)

I like to call him Shamalamba.  Shamwow is just too good for him. I mean, it has 'wow' in it. 'Sham' is a good short name, I think.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2009)

Teagan said:


> I like to call him Shamalamba.  Shamwow is just too good for him. I mean, it has 'wow' in it. 'Sham' is a good short name, I think.


Shamalamadingdong


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2009)

Shitshine.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Shitshine.


You're not even trying


----------



## masterriku (Jul 6, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Shitshine.



Must not laugh at poor joke...........  damnit.


Yeah it's fitting this where my 1000th post goes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2009)

AMtrack said:


> ROFL that episode was WEAK!  Except for all the *crazy character development* of course.  But the actual play was mad stupid, *funny as hell* though.



So, except for succeeding in everything it attempted to accomplish, the show failed, is what you're saying? I mean, it's not like it's _The Bea_... 

Speaking of 1,000 posts, 40 more to go for me in this thread. Time to start thinking about what you'll get me, of course. I'm in a wicker phase at the moment (_fiber bending_), or perhaps Yankee Candle's Samplers® Votive Candles Fall Fragrances Preview Pack (_synchronized wax and fragrance bending [advanced subset of water bending]_). The new fragrances look awesome this year. Farmer's Market, Macintosh Spice, Vanilla Pumpkin, Be Thankful... Fuck ya!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 6, 2009)

Jove said:


> So, except for succeeding in everything it attempted to accomplish, the show failed, is what you're saying? I mean, it's not like it's _The Bea_...
> 
> Speaking of 1,000 posts, 40 more to go for me in this thread. Time to start thinking about what you'll get me, of course. I'm in a wicker phase at the moment (_fiber bending_), or perhaps Yankee Candle's Samplers? Votive Candles Fall Fragrances Preview Pack (_synchronized wax and fragrance bending [advanced subset of water bending]_). The new fragrances look awesome this year. Farmer's Market, Macintosh Spice, Vanilla Pumpkin, Be Thankful... Fuck ya!



I'm already putting together my Jove-i-oh deck for a celebratory game with Rekky. We'll share the results with you


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2009)

This charming Steampunk series could've aired alongside Avatar for not one completely stupid fucking reason


----------



## masterriku (Jul 6, 2009)

That is rather depressing to know.

Then again destiny doesn't seem to want to be on this thread's side.


----------



## AMtrack (Jul 6, 2009)

Jove said:


> So, except for succeeding in everything it attempted to accomplish, the show failed, is what you're saying? I mean, it's not like it's _The Bea_...




Man its not so much the entire episode im talking about...its the actual play avatar and company watch that I'm trying to get at.  As in the play's portrayal of avatar's adventures is wack, compared to what actually happened in the entire show.  You know...toph being a man, zutara, aang being a woman...etc etc.  Ozai killing everyone...you get my drift.  The episode itself was awesome...but the actual play was fail.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 6, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> This charming Steampunk series could've aired alongside Avatar for not one completely stupid fucking reason


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2009)

What a shame, they make shitty CGI shows but because of PC bullshit refuse to air something quite interesting.


----------



## Trism (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah, Avatar.

I loved that show. It was one of the last saving graces of the cartoon world. Great writing on the show, likable characters, and plenty of action. 

I'm afraid that I don't have much faith in M. Night Shyamalan, though. I hope the movie doesn't suck, but after seeing how Dragon Ball Evolution ruined one fandom already, the odds do not look good.



ReikaiDemon said:


> This charming Steampunk series could've aired alongside Avatar for not one completely stupid fucking reason


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah, the _Constant Payne_ pilot by Micah Wright. Had it gone to air it would have been Nick's first original animated action/adventure series. That title of course would be later reserved for _Avatar_. Interesting to note that Payne would have also adopted an Anime style design to the characters. Nice little coincidence there, but the pilot did have some promise.


Yeah, it's ridiculous why it was never picked up


Ennoea said:


> What a shame, they make shitty CGI shows but because of PC bullshit refuse to air something quite interesting.


Especially the line up on Nick, it just plain sucks


Yaijimbo said:


> Ah, Avatar.
> 
> I loved that show. It was one of the last saving graces of the cartoon world. Great writing on the show, likable characters, and plenty of action.
> 
> ...


They also used to ban anything with the mention of bombs in it too. It's retroactive too, so even if something was made in the 60's, it'll be no go.

I think they also started to ban stuff about floods and hurricanes now, the way they're dealing with these tragedies are just stupid.

Plus, couldn't they just edit out the scene anyways? Instead of blasting the whole damn serial altogether?


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2009)

It was banned because they showed the Twin Towers...whut whut whut? That's dumb.


----------



## Rika (Jul 7, 2009)

^ You said it


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2009)

Let's ban all the movies and shows that show boats because of Pearl Harbor. Let's ban planes while we're at it too, all these kamikazes and plane crashes. ITS SOO OFFENSIVE!!!!! 



Honestly, I agree with ReiKei, 9/11 was fucking horrible but these people are going batshit, banning episodes and shows over it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2009)

Especially when the Statue of Liberty just opened back up.

New decade coming people, move on but don't forget!


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, I had also read about them banning that episode of Hey Arnold because it had the twin towers in the background. And yes, the fact that they did it is simply moronic. They are banning stuff that has absolutely nothing to do with the tragedy of 9/11.

Sadly, it has been years since I read that, and I no longer remember the site it was on.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Yes, I had also read about them banning that episode of Hey Arnold because it had the twin towers in the background. And yes, the fact that they did it is simply moronic. They are banning stuff that has absolutely nothing to do with the tragedy of 9/11.
> 
> Sadly, it has been years since I read that, and I no longer remember the site it was on.


Your set reminds me, they refuse to show BTAS episodes with bomb threats as well, there was a Superman episode that had a couple skyscrapers taking a fall as well.

Honestly, these episodes were made YEARS before 9/11 ever happened, and it's not even poking at it as a tasteless joke.

They shouldn't let tragedy affect art, especially when it doesn't mean to reference tragedies that happen in the world. And people shouldn't see meanings and images that don't exist just because there are similarities between it and such tragedies.

I'm surprised they let Avatar have blimps after the Hindenburg.

I suppose because of Standards and Practices and acerbic soccer moms, networks are cringing pussies over anything that might even have the remotest chance of offending someone.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2009)

I like BTAS. Harley trying to seduce Joker was hilarious.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2009)

Chee said:


> I like BTAS. Harley trying to seduce Joker was hilarious.


Dini is the man 

Too bad we don't get a Harley in the new movie D:


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Your set reminds me, they refuse to show BTAS episodes with bomb threats as well, there was a Superman episode that had a couple skyscrapers taking a fall as well.
> 
> Honestly, these episodes were made YEARS before 9/11 ever happened, and it's not even poking at it as a tasteless joke.
> 
> ...



Are you serious? I guess I'm not surprised, though. It's just sad how our society has become these days. 



Chee said:


> I like BTAS. Harley trying to seduce Joker was hilarious.



I love that episode.


----------



## Mahdi (Jul 7, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Your set reminds me, they refuse to show BTAS episodes with bomb threats as well, there was a Superman episode that had a couple skyscrapers taking a fall as well.
> 
> Honestly, these episodes were made YEARS before 9/11 ever happened, and it's not even poking at it as a tasteless joke.
> 
> ...





Never underestimate soccer moms...they have the power to congregate!


----------



## killinspree42099 (Jul 7, 2009)

the live action movie looks good


----------



## masterriku (Jul 8, 2009)

You forgot to add until you see the name M.night.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2009)

What's with this death everyone?

You're acting like Princess Yue died.

....

Oh waiiiit....


----------



## masterriku (Jul 9, 2009)

It was only 6 hours ago.
What can we do other than talk about the movie/comics/The Beach/vain hope of sequel series.


Also about how animation has fallen due to bullshit.


----------



## Koi (Jul 9, 2009)

JOVE JOVE THEY'RE KEEPING MOMO


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2009)

masterriku said:


> It was only 6 hours ago.
> What can we do other than talk about the movie/comics/The Beach/vain hope of sequel series.
> 
> 
> Also about how animation has fallen due to bullshit.


I hate you so much CN Real


----------



## crabman (Jul 9, 2009)

Does anybody else agree that M. Night Shamwow would make the greatest cabbage guy? Because he hates east Asian people in his movies.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2009)

crabman said:


> Does anybody else agree that M. Night Shamwow would make the greatest cabbage guy? Because he hates east Asian people in his movies.


I don't get it.


----------



## Koi (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it.. Napa cabbage guy?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 9, 2009)

They're keeping Momo? For serious?! :amazed

/felicitous


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2009)

They are keeping him?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

Wait...what died?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> JOVE JOVE THEY'RE KEEPING MOMO



HELL YEAH, KOI!!! !!!!!


Ok, so next Tuesday is the 14th, the one-year anniversary of the beginning of Finale Week. I could not think of a better way to commemorate it, and divert our thoughts from the impending Shamadebacle and bring them back to the show, then to have a second Rewatch. 

Each morning, a post will be made to remind everyone of that day's episodes. Everyone can watch them whenever, and we will discuss them that afternoon and night, until the next morning. The Rewatch is placid and loves eclecticism. Review the show any way you want. And if you don't have the DVD's, you can stream the episodes at http://theavatarportal.org/WatchEpisodes.php.

This year, the schedule will adhere to the Countdown to the Comet schedule:

*Tuesday, July 14th*: The Western Air Temple
*Wednesday, July 15th*: The Firebending Masters
*Thursday, July 16th*: The Boiling Rock, Part 1; The Boiling Rock, Part 2
*Friday, July 17th*: The Southern Raiders
*Saturday, July 18th*: The Ember Island Players
*Sunday, July 19th*: Sozin's Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King; Sozin's Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters; Sozin's Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno; Sozin's Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang.


The catch to this Rewatch is that it's going to completely follow the way Nick structured the reairs of episodes during Finale Week. That means that you can add each show to the next day. 312 can be added to 313's day, 312 and 313 can both be added to 314/315's day, and so on, up to the Finale itself.

So spread the word. Sig it, shout excitedly, exploit all media!  I'm looking forward to finishing where we left off 360-something days ago.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 9, 2009)

I might join in on this one


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> I might join in on this one



Very good. I'd love it if this one had double the amount last year. With you, that would be halfway there.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 9, 2009)

I dont know if I can do the 18th though


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jul 10, 2009)

That doesn't seem like a bad idea. At least it will take my mind off the horror that is "The Last Airbender." Movie will suck!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 10, 2009)

toxicPanda said:


> it will take my mind off the horror that is "The Last Airbender." Movie will suck!



Is that a proven fact that I'm not aware of yet?
Seriously dude, it's alright to keep expectations low but we have to wait for more than what was given to us already before the bashing begins.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll try this rewatch. I failed to keep up with the last one.





Agmaster said:


> Wait...what died?


Our hopes and dreams. The usual cuisine for M. Night.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2009)

I had a weird dream, where the end of Avatar was different, where ALL of the Gaang fought him at once, and other allies. It was epic. For some reason, Ozai had all the bending styles, and drank some kind of immortality medicine. He was weak against gold, and Sokka had two jians with gold edges. Piandao and Sokka and Toph were doing that back to back fighting thing. Toph was repairing Sokka's swords while they were doing some mad combos. It took place in this strange temple. It was a longass fight, it ended finally when EVERYONE took out a massive team combo on Ozai AS he was constantly regenerating (he has molten goldish skin as he regenerates). The most epic music ever broke out, and finally, Ozai lay on the ground, Some new characters from the alchemists that made the medicine came in, and used two artifacts on Ozai, one of them stabbed a gold artifact shaped like many dragons under his chin, then removed it, and used a glass like cylinder with a tube. they stuck the tube under his chin, and extracted a mercury like liquid into the cylinder. I think Ozai was crippled after the fight.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 10, 2009)

Jove said:


> HELL YEAH, KOI!!! !!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, so next Tuesday is the 14th, the one-year anniversary of the beginning of Finale Week. I could not think of a better way to commemorate it, and divert our thoughts from the impending Shamadebacle and bring them back to the show, then to have a second Rewatch.
> ...



WHAT!!!!!!!! you ignored my the beach taunt I'm so proud of you Jove.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm already sorta doing a rewatch with my nephews (excellent excuse, haha), but I'll try to get in on this as well, when and as I'm able.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2009)

masterriku said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!! you ignored my the beach taunt I'm so proud of you Jove.



I was focused on writing the Rewatch post. 


I'll be using it as an example and more emphasis numerous times, count on that.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 13, 2009)

The fuck is this doing on the second page, also I believe tomorrow is rewatch day one we should start today though so it can end on a saturday just like last year.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 13, 2009)

masterriku said:


> The fuck is this doing on the second page, also I believe tomorrow is rewatch day one we should start today though so it can end on a saturday just like last year.


I dunno, but why is this still four star?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 13, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I dunno, but why is this still four star?


Because we are honouring Nickelodeon's botched schedule for the rewatch?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 13, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Because we are honouring Nickelodeon's botched schedule for the rewatch?


This thread is too awesome for that


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> This thread is too awesome for that



**rages through town, pushing over a wagon with bare hands, smashes pottery, rips down banners from theater-front, tears apart annexation treaties and leasing contracts**

THIS IS A LAND OF PROPRIETY!!

I wanted to follow the schedule exactly, because I feel it's one of the few cool things Nick actually did.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 13, 2009)

I wanna watch...


----------



## taku (Jul 13, 2009)

Roy Orbison

First shots of Katara and Sokka.


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

taku said:


> Roy Orbison
> 
> First shots of Katara and Sokka.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-UCK!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 13, 2009)

D:

Not cool M.Night, not cool D:


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 13, 2009)

taku said:


> Booda8oo
> 
> First shots of Katara and Sokka.



What have they done to Sokka?!


----------



## Noah (Jul 13, 2009)

OH NOES! THEY R TEH WHITEs!



Sokka's got the inquisitive retard look and Katara's....Katara. Missing Hair Loopies aside, I see no problem. And all we miss from that is one joke from Book 2.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 13, 2009)

Even if Avatar was a book with no character illustrations, this iis still a hack job


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 13, 2009)

Noah said:


> OH NOES! THEY R TEH WHITEs!



Right? They seriously need some of that fake tan junk.  



> Sokka's got the *inquisitive retard look* and Katara's....Katara. Missing Hair Loopies aside, I see no problem. And all we miss from that is one joke from Book 2.



So you're saying they nailed Sokka? 


jk - Sokka's the man.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I saw the headshots and....I'm completely underwhelmed.
I should have been wide-eyed and excited while looking at these but that didn't happen.

Am I right in saying that the film water tribe was rumored to adopt a more Nordic background instead of the Inuit culture and customs that the show used?
Probably should have gone with that first one now that I see Nicola and Jackson.


----------



## Noah (Jul 13, 2009)

Italics said:


> Right? They seriously need some of that fake tan junk.



........



> So you're saying they nailed Sokka?
> 
> 
> jk - Sokka's the man.



Despite the fact that Sokka is indeed the man, that is *exactly* what I was saying.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 13, 2009)

Noah said:


> ........
> 
> 
> 
> Despite the fact that Sokka is indeed the man, that is *exactly* what I was saying.



 indeed.


----------



## Koi (Jul 14, 2009)

Somehow I'm not seeing meat and sarcasm.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it just me, or dos Noah actaully have some slightly Asianish features?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Is it just me, or dos Noah actaully have some slightly Asianish features?



It's just you.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 14, 2009)

Aang looks hella tired.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 14, 2009)

Koi said:


> Somehow I'm not seeing meat and sarcasm.



I'm sorry Koi - if in fact you're commenting on my posts.  

I just thought since I've heard so many remarks about White this and Asian (inasmuch as appearances are concerned) that suggesting the moderately yellowish effect of the fake sun tan stuff might be considered funny (as if this would rectify the situation).  

This remark back to back with my comment concerning Sokka was evidently too much.  I thought Noah's opinion concerning Sokka was self evident.  Sokka is great - but Noah's quip pegged his character.  I thought it might be fun to highlight it, but offer "just kidding" as a conciliatory gesture (to those who might take my post seriously).  I mean, Sokka is in many ways a _lovable_ bone head.      

...now I just feel like an idiot.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 14, 2009)

More pics!

No cropped heads anymore.


And a promo shot.


Who's the mystery Earthbender, any guesses? I'd love to see who gets casted for the role of Toph BeiFong, someone named Amber Marie Williams perhaps? Just saying it'd be ok to cast at least 1 East Asian in a lead role for this film.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

Is that Earth element guy supposed to be Bumi?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is that Earth element guy supposed to be Bumi?



Well they said there is gonna be an Earthbender in the movie. He is actually asian


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, thank god it's not Bumi....wait, who's Ling?....


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Ok, thank god it's not Bumi....wait, who's Ling?....



My bad about the Ling part. But the earthbending boy is going to be played by a Korean-American. I was talking about Mulan on msn and must have got it mixed up lol


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

I just hope it's not Bumi seeing as he is the only real earthbender in the first book.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Well, I saw the headshots and....I'm completely underwhelmed.
> I should have been wide-eyed and excited while looking at these but that didn't happen.
> 
> Am I right in saying that the film water tribe was rumored to adopt a more Nordic background instead of the Inuit culture and customs that the show used?
> Probably should have gone with that first one now that I see Nicola and Jackson.


..............................................................

I'd say whitewashing, but this is even too far for whitewashing Xinfinity
Wasn't the point of Avatar to bring Eastern culture to us? Nordic?! The fuck?...If they all get British accents, I WILL CALL A JIHAD ON ALL OF HOLLYWOOD 


Omega Level said:


> Well they said there is gonna be an Earthbender in the movie. He is actually asian


............................
AAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHH! Filler characters!?! They have a full fucking season of material, and they decide to put a FILLER CHARACTER IN?! Come the fuck on, that's just insult to injury there. Okay, so they decide to cut out characters, but now, THEY HAVE TO MAKE A FILLER CHARACTER?!? What's next, SIDE PLOTS?!

This just doesn't make sense anymore.
You know what? Why bother making a movie? It's just too soon after the series.

Damn you M.Night's daughter, damn you for dressing up as Katara for Halloween. You're supposed to dress up as pants shittingly scary monsters on Halloween, not fucking cosplay.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 14, 2009)

Filler character? Does that word apply to a feature film adaptation? No debate either, it's a hypothetical.
Anyway the genesis for this movie goes all the way back to 2007, way to late for take-backsies now. It's happening and some of us will pay $11.50 to watch it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 14, 2009)

They could mean Haru.


----------



## Noah (Jul 14, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Is it just me, or dos Noah actaully have some slightly Asianish features?



I'm....not quite sure what that means or where it came from.

Edit: Oh. Right. The actor.

Derp. 

Actually, I kinda see it. But it might just be his mugshot photo instead.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, an unsettling revelation, but who cares?! REWATCH TIME!!!



*Avatar: the Last Airbender Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch 

Day 1: What Canada Saw First*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 12: The Western Air Temple*


_In the apres of the demoralizing catastrophe on the Day of Black Sun, the Gaang, with friends, retreat to the last remaining Air Temple unseen in the show: the breathtaking marvel, the Western Air Temple. But it was not merely friends that accompanied them to the Temple, as their old antagonist craves redemption, while a more current one seeks resolution._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:



Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 14, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> More pics!
> 
> No cropped heads anymore.
> 
> ...



I... You know, maybe in this version of Avatar, Katara and Sokka are just decedents of vikings that went too far north.. or south. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

Teagan said:


> I... You know, maybe in this version of Avatar, Katara and Sokka are just decedents of vikings that went too far north.. or south. Yeah, that's it.



 Poor Hiro, she's lost it....


----------



## Shade (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm confident that Dev, Pelts and Noah might be able tp pull it off, but I have my doubts about the Jackson kid.


----------



## Rika (Jul 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-UCK!!!!



Oh lordy 



I thought you were exaggerating, but they look terrible


----------



## Mozu (Jul 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Poor Hiro, she's lost it....



That is putting it lightly, good sir. 



Shade said:


> I'm confident that Dev, Pelts and Noah might be able tp pull it off, but I have my doubts about the *Twilight* kid.



Fixed for you. Now is not the time to smudge over how horrible the truth is.  

The girl playing Katara looks about 9 or 10.  I guess it's bc they plan on keeping her for a few years.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm willing to give leeway on the movies unless they f*** Toph up.  Then I'm gonna have to send some vicious hate mail to everyone's favorite "twist" master.

Don't mess this up, M. Night


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 14, 2009)

M.Night Shyamalan....his name is so cool. Shyamalan


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha I think they look good considering the circumstances. Stop hating.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 14, 2009)

Teagan said:


> That is putting it lightly, good sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Nicola is 14 which is Katara's age and since filming of the trilogy is not planned to be back to back, it certainly helps that she looks younger.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2009)

Everyone, say it with me, JIIIIIHAAAAAAD!!!


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking forward to tonight's episode.  Last night one of my all time favorites _The Avatar and the Firelord_ was on.  

These people...these people are great storytellers.  It seems so effortless for them.  For instance, the bond between Roku and Sozin seemed so genuine - and they created it in such a brief segment.  But it's more than that.  It's the way they introduced the history, the way they reveal everything. It's just amazing. 

I really hope they make an animated feature, despite what they are doing (live action).


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 14, 2009)

An Animated feature would be great. The question would be how to approach it. 
Should it focus on Aang post Sozin's Comet or a new story set between seasons 2 and 3?
We are talking of course about a DTV movie by the way. I don't see Avatar in it's animated form hitting the Big screen.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

The final episode set up whatever comes next as Zuko's search for his mother.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> An Animated feature would be great. The question would be how to approach it.
> Should it focus on Aang post Sozin's Comet or a new story set between seasons 2 and 3?
> We are talking of course about a DTV movie by the way. I don't see Avatar in it's animated form hitting the Big screen.


If only this was Japan


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The final episode set up whatever comes next as Zuko's search for his mother.



Better be a hell of an adventure to warrant an hour and a half of animation.


----------



## Austeria (Jul 14, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> More pics!
> 
> No cropped heads anymore.
> 
> ...


...








When I first heard of this project, I was completely excited. 

I really don't get it. Why couldn't they have gotten Asian people to play Asian characters? One of the reasons why I was into Avatar in the first place was its setting, the world, the Asian tones. It's all very charming and without it Avatar wouldn't be Avatar IMO.

I want mah Avatar with real Asian martial artists like Jackie Chan, Jet Li, Sammo Hung, etc.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 14, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> An Animated feature would be great. The question would be how to approach it.
> Should it focus on Aang post Sozin's Comet or a new story set between seasons 2 and 3?
> We are talking of course about a DTV movie by the way. I don't see Avatar in it's animated form hitting the Big screen.



I really have no idea, but I have confidence that they would.  

It might be fun to see them in the not so distant future and refer or flash back to earlier times.  



Kusuriuri said:


> The final episode set up whatever comes next as Zuko's search for his mother.



I thought it was interesting that this was left undone.  Despite their mentioning it in the series finale, it never felt finished.  I don't know if they could spin this into something feature length.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't really care how deeply involved Aang would be in the Zuko film, I would love to see it. I'm sure they can do something good.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't really care how deeply involved Aang would be in the Zuko film, I would love to see it. *I'm sure they can do something good.*



I have no doubts it would be epic.  Personally I would want the whole bunch involved.  But especially Momo.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

As long as Sokka is in there, i'm happy


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2009)

Is Zuko holding a spear in that Promo shot?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Is Zuko holding a spear in that Promo shot?



Well, whatever it is, it's exterminating everyone's dignity. 

Rewatch time.

My thought's on today's episode:

*The Western Air Temple*

--- So obviously one of the most frustrating things about this episode is that it aired first in Canada. Looking back a year and half later, it's still pretty unseemly. It's unfathomable why Nick would allow this, and it _is_ Nick's call because they are the one's that produce and distribute the show. Such a mindless travesty, and disrespectful to the show.

--- One of the things I noticed, even watching the pirated version, is that there is some strange character/background interplay going on throughout this episode. The lighting makes for a lot of uncharacteristically poor blending, especially when Aang is scratching Appa's nose in the beginning. That looks totally unnatural. Surprising... this a JM Animation episode

--- However, the initial shot, and designs, of the Western Air Temple were stunning.

--- The flashbacks were a pleasant framing for the episode. Avatar always did use them astutely. I was also impressed by the way Dante Basco varied his voice. It wasn't Book 1 Zuko, either; it was an entirely different personality. It was kind of weird seeing old Uncle with Greg Baldwin's voice, though. The non-linear aspect of it is so bizarre.

-- Have fun exploring the temple, guys! See you next act break!

--- I've been using Aang's reaction to Jeong-Jeong's name for everything. "Oh, like the banks will ever make _that_ mistake again! **puts hands on head, casually leans back**

--- Obligatory musical note: The Track Team were the most stellar aspect in this one. The way they used trademark Iroh and Azula musical themes underneath Zuko's impersonations of them was fantastic. Likewise, I absolutely love it when they make specific call-backs to iconic music from the show, and especially the music that played underneath the penguin-sledding scene. The variant of that used when they were flying through the spires was flippin exhilarating.

--- OMG, Katara made Zuko all wet! SHIP IT!! 

-- That shot framed from inside Sokka's mouth is the greatest and weirdest shot in all of _Avatar_. And this is _not_ up for debate.

--- Zuko burned Toph's feet! SHIP IT! 

--Hey guys, welcome back from exploring... oh, going to do more exploring? See you next plot point!

--- Combustion Man v. Gaang has got to be one of the weirder fights in the show's oeuvre. It's pure power versus power. And the moves they break out: Aang kicking a wind funnel, Katara's icicle storm... where's _this_ been? 

--- WOMG!!! Katara threatened Zuko's life! FUCCCCCKING SHIIIP IIIIT! 

---Zuko's reaction to that is the saddest face in all of _Avatar_. That's not even debatable.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, whatever it is, it's exterminating everyone's dignity.
> 
> Rewatch time.
> 
> ...


Jovie honey, Zuko doesn't have the anatomy/plumbing to get wet...

Unless....

OH GOD! *cheeks inflate with puke*


----------



## Mozu (Jul 15, 2009)

Zutara... death by blood-bending. 

I loved it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2009)

OK, discussion of the film adaptation is being moved here - 
*
Cubey*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Jovie honey, Zuko doesn't have the anatomy/plumbing to get wet...
> 
> Unless....
> 
> OH GOD! *cheeks inflate with puke*



Yaoi shippers think of everything.
_
*Everything.*_


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2009)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch 

Day 2: What Canada Also Saw First*


Episodes

*Book 3, Chapter 13: The Firebending Masters*

_AND, in adhering to the exact scheduling of Finale Week last year, also acceptable is_:

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 12: The Western Air Temple*


_Having accepted Zuko as Aang's Firebending teacher, the Gaang settles into life in hiding at the Western Air Temple. However, that decisive (and this time, ultimate) change within Zuko has decimated his Firebending. And so, in a new pattern for the show, Aang and Zuko journey from the Western Air Temple in search of an enigmatic and powerful group known as the Sun Warriors. What follows is some one of the most breathtaking scenes in the show, and the solidification of Aang and Zuko's friendship (one exploding with gay undertones, of course)._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:



Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 15, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> OK, discussion of the film adaptation is being moved here -
> *
> Cubey*



Great!  I'll be sure to crap all over it in that new thread.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 15, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Yaoi shippers think of everything.
> _
> *Everything.*_


Wouldn't it be yuri?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2009)

It doubles up


----------



## Mozu (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh noes, Katoph hears it's beacon.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2009)

Water + earth = mud


----------



## Mozu (Jul 15, 2009)

I think you mean mud wrestling, yes yes?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 15, 2009)

Well that too


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 15, 2009)

Mud that melts clothes off


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 15, 2009)

The Western Air Temple
- I always liked the design of this temple. The Air Temples seem to have the most unique designs. Sadly, we don't really get to see too much of the temple's innards.
- Combustion Man! 
- Boomerang: the Australian Aang

The Firebending Masters
- The version I watched online had really bad subtitles, so I didn't watch the show as much as the horribly written subtitles.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 16, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, whatever it is, it's exterminating everyone's dignity.



Where may I find this dignity of which you speak It's been so long since I saw any in this thread. 



I blame M.night.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 16, 2009)

Rough viewing online. 

Western Air Temple: 

The return of Sparky Sparky Boom Man  - you gotta love Sokka.  Combustion man had to be one of the roughest characters in the series.  Great fight scenes.  

The temple itself was wicked although I've always been impressed with the level of detail they gave to most of the settings.  I'm actually not sure which nation I favor though - I find them all interesting.  

Katara's anger directed towards Zuko is palpable - Jove you hit the nail on the head - Zuko looks so lost and forlorn it's not funny.  It's an interesting mix of defensive behavior and repentance during this time for Zuko.  The characters are quite believable.  Awesome.       

Haven't been able to watch The Firebending Masters yet.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 16, 2009)

Froggie <3


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> - Combustion Man!
> - Boomerang: the Australian Aang
> 
> The Firebending Masters
> - The version I watched online had really bad subtitles, so I didn't watch the show as much as the horribly written subtitles.



Subtitles? 

Also, one thing I forgot to mention yesterday was that I was  over Combustion Man as well, if anything because the handling of his character did not begin to touch upon his potential. He could have been the stabilizing force of the first half of Book 3, but in the end he was an inessential character. I never felt that we learned much about Zuko (his desperation, insecurity, etc.) or the Gaang, through him, like we did with Zhao or Azula.

But anyway... My Thoughts on Today's Episode:

*The Firebending Masters*

--- This is another strange one. I felt it was better than Western Air Temple at the time, and I still feel that way, but both episodes are awkward. Especially the humor in this one; it's a lot less guileful than typical _Avatar_ episodes.

--- The first act is weird, as well. It's almost entirely exposition. I couldn;t believe how long that campfire scene went on for; but it does work, mainly due to the mid-scene interlude from Toph.

--- Speaking of which: Young Toph, you are fucking adorable. I recall at the time being excited about this scene because Toph was so neglected in Book 3.

--- Like Western Air Temple, the designs pretty much steal the show. The clear MesoAmerican influence on Sun Warriors Ancient City results in some of the most majestic and evocative scenery in _Avatar_, and shows the diversity of the design aspect of the show. Although an Asian-influenced world, the locations were based on fully Global references. 

--- Zuko just said the Golden Egg seems like it's alive? Well hello Chekov's Gun, I'll be seeing you late... oh wait, we won;t be seeing you at all. In fact, you won't even be _hinted at_ ever again.

--- Not much music in this episode, but the Track Team deliver gloriously during Ran and Shao's flight and the final judgement. It's amongst the most stirring ad exquisite pieces in the show. Though I was perplexed by the music during the beginning of the cermonial stuff as Aang and Zuko began to climb the stairs. That seemed totally incongruous.

--- The wide shot of Aang and Zuko on the podium after the judgment is one of my favorite shots in _Avatar_. So poignant, moving, and reflective.

--- I wonder about how knowledgeable the Sun Warrior Chief is about the politics and events of the world. I wonder if there a connection between them and the White Lotus, due to Iroh. Someone has to be supplying them with information.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 16, 2009)

Jove said:


> Subtitles?


It was copy on tudou, so it had both Chinese and English subtitles. The English subtitles seemed to be going off how words and phrases sounded ('to feat' and 'to feet' rather than 'defeat') and to have never met spell check. They led to some funny sentences.

I also forgot to mention Toph's true fear after Zuko burned her feet in "The Western Air Temple." It was amazing to see her usually cool and tough character scrambling around totally afraid and blind. An interesting aspect of her character.


> --- The first act is weird, as well. It's almost entirely exposition. *I couldn;t believe how long that campfire scene went on for;* but it does work, mainly due to the mid-scene interlude from Toph.


I guess you're happy they didn't try retouching on water-benders learning from the moon.
I didn't really notice it being overly long though.


> --- I wonder about how knowledgeable the Sun Warrior Chief is about the politics and events of the world. I wonder if there a connection between them and the White Lotus, due to Iroh. Someone has to be supplying them with information.


I'm sure Iroh would have set up connections between the Order of the White Lotus and the Sun Warriors since both have a common goal. Although, that would mean the Sun Warriors really aren't as much of a secret as they want to be.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 16, 2009)

Jove said:


> Subtitles?
> 
> Also, one thing I forgot to mention yesterday was that I was  over Combustion Man as well, if anything because the handling of his character did not begin to touch upon his potential. He could have been the stabilizing force of the first half of Book 3, but in the end he was an inessential character. I never felt that we learned much about Zuko (his desperation, insecurity, etc.) or the Gaang, through him, like we did with Zhao or Azula.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Bryke had plans for that egg-like thing, or that it was just a meaningless MacGuffin all along.

Darn, I wished there was a cute snakey dragon with the Gaang, the series doesn't seem too fond of adding animal regulars to the cast of Momo and Appa.

Maybe dragons have ears for the world, probably it was a hint about the entire world is all connected, the point being made back during the swamp episodes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I didn't really notice it being overly long though.
> I'm sure Iroh would have set up connections between the Order of the White Lotus and the Sun Warriors since both have a common goal. Although, that would mean the Sun Warriors really aren't as much of a secret as they want to be.



I think I just noticed it because it went right up to the act break.

That's a good point. Zuko mentioned that the Sun Warriors civilization had been extinct for thousands of years, so they aren't simply hiding from the post-Sozin Fire Nation... I'm really intrigued by a backstory for the Sun Warriors.



ReikaiDemon said:


> Darn, I wished there was a cute snakey dragon with the Gaang, the series doesn't seem too fond of adding animal regulars to the cast of Momo and Appa.



If Hawky couldn't get through, what could?

And how did I just _know_ you'd match my trope?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2009)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch 

Day 3: Some Dude from Blockbuster Presents...*


Episodes

*Book 3, Chapter 14: The Boiling Rock, Part 1*
*Book 3, Chapter 15: The Boiling Rock, Part 2*

_AND, in adhering to the exact scheduling of Finale Week last year, also acceptable is_:

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 12: The Western Air Temple*
*Book 3, Chapter 13: The Firebending Masters*


_Today Zuko continues to run the Gaang Gauntlet in this two-parter, this time going on adventure with Sokka. Obsessed with finding his father
Sokka learns of the famed Fire Nation prison The Boiling Rock, and is determined to find him there. Zuko accompanies him, and although they initially do not find Hakoda, Sokka does find an old friend.

Eventually, Hakoda does show up, within a new batch of prisoners. At this point, however, they are stuck in the prison, and Zuko allows himself to be taken prisoner in order to enact Sokka's daring plan to escape. And just as the plan begins to unfold to fruition, old nemeses appear, resolute on thwarting their departure._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:



Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.[/I]


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2009)

Sifu Kisu has been kind enough to upload 2 peeks into the Martial arts sessions for the show from his personal video stash.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nLZ-4fZ1QI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK_POwdgvnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm really going to watch this movie.
Unlike Dragon Ball this one seems like it will be a fair decent adaptation to the main screen.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2009)

People really love comparing The Last Airbender to Dragonball evolution.
Speaking of, the word Airbending is apparently used to refer to the Kamahamahe in the film. That'll be the strongest link between these two films since I'm pretty sure that Airbending is a word Mike or Bryan came up with back in 2002.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 16, 2009)

Jove said:


> I think I just noticed it because it went right up to the act break.
> 
> That's a good point. Zuko mentioned that the Sun Warriors civilization had been extinct for thousands of years, so they aren't simply hiding from the post-Sozin Fire Nation... I'm really intrigued by a backstory for the Sun Warriors.
> 
> ...


I'm just hot like that 

More things to note, the Sun Warriors believed there was a sun in every firebender, similar to chi anatomy, the dan tien in Chinese culture is believed to be not an organ, but a source and storage of chi whose mass resembles the sun. It is mostly connected to the digestive system and the respitory system. One way to draw chi from the dan tien is from the stomach, which is how Iroh taught Zuko to lightning bend.

Besides the MesoAmerican influences in the Sun Warriors, they have South Asian influences. It makes sense that MesoAmerican culture was used for the Sun Warriors, as the sun was a large center in their beliefs.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Sifu Kisu has been kind enough to upload 2 peeks into the Martial arts sessions for the show from his personal video stash.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nLZ-4fZ1QI[/YOUTUBE



Damn, Kisu is smooth. If they put out every reference tape they made, I'd watch every single second.


Stupid me, falling asleep. Here are my thoughts on Today's Yesterday's episodes:

*The Boiling Rock, Part 1*

--- Backstory for the episode is still hilarious to me. I called this day "A Dude from Blockbuster Presents..." because these episodes stand as the only two that premiered outside of TV. Not outside of the country, outside of _television itself_. With a DVD release scheduled for early May and episodes being held back for Summer (they might also have been tweaking them still, if I recall), Nick made the decision to let the release date stand. And because Blockbuster lets employees screen such things, a dude uploaded them April 25, ten days before the release date. Still one of the most exciting days in the fandom.

--- I recall being quite squeal-y when Zuko said the actual names of Zuko and Appa. I still am. 

--- After the awkwardness of the last two episodes, The Boiling Rock comes off as a masterpiece. But it comes off that way isolated, as well. It's truly exemplary of everything great about _Avatar_: dry, dialogue-based humor; dexterous and exquisite pacing; fluid animation, acting, and choreography; and a stirring amalgam of music and framing/direction that produces overwhelmingly emotional climaxes.

--- Why, hello there Chit Sang! You must be the character that will reveal with the Gaang, and the _Avatar_ world, some sort of... oh wait. You're not going to do anything. 

--- Still, Chit Sang is an interesting character to me, and I can see where many portended something important for him in upcoming episodes. More specifically, the clue people saw was the eye color, and that does make me ponder, still. I've found examples of deviations in the bending-iris connection, but Chit sang is pretty much the only one from the Fire Nation. I know it could be a simple genetic thing, but that's no fun.

--- Warden v. Warden! Which side will you take? We have Imprisoned's Takei Warden, and Boiling Rock's Wade Williams Warden. What it comes down to is whether you favor Takei's Takeiedness, or Triple W's gloriously grotesque, almost reptilian character design???

--- Suki's line, "Just get to the point, Sokka," is one of my favorite lines in anything ever. Television, and especially animation, are prone to this sort exposition, and no one ever seems to say something like that. What's even greater is that Sokka's explanation was pretty straightforward and terse. The line was totally unnecessary. Classic _Avatar_. 

--- Speaking of Suki, I have to point out that she's HOTTER THAN A BRUSH FIRE IN SUBURBAN CALIFORNIA in this episode. Prisoner Suki is the cutest girl in the show. And that's that.

*The Boiling Rock, Part 2*

--- These are very tenebrous episodes. The lighting is so low throughout, and it really amplifies the intrigue of the Sokka/Zuko faction infiltrating the prison, and especially when plotting their escapes.

--- Another great thing about these episodes is that they exemplify the most integral theme of _Avatar_: the manipulation of nature. And especially, the Fire Nation's industrial complex. The Boiling Rock stands as one of the most pointed examples of it, and especially the coolers. They actually use the surrounding environment to effect the opposite: using industrious heat to make cool.

--- Mai and Zuko's scene seem to me to be the classic _Avatar_ emotional scene, which is terse and spastic and let's the emotion of the dialogue support the scene, not an explanation of the emotions. Unlike, you know, THE BEACH, or even the Hakoda/Katara scene from The Awakening (which I've actually come around on, and feel that the directness of saying the emotions actually made the scene moving).

--- I love Hakoda trying to start the riot and failing. Classic _Avatar_: even something simple ends up having an obstacle.

--- And so with Azula's presence we begin the march towards Sozin's Comet. The fight scene on the gondola is so crucial, and as the video SS7 posted above shows, detailed. But it's our first glimpse that post-Sun Warrior Zuko can handle Azula. And likewise, that Sokka and Suki have come along as well. And, quite simply, it's fucking awesome. The Zuko/Sokka tandem is fantastic and a shrewd combo, and Suki/Ty Lee is so fluid. 

--- In fact, it's one of the coolest things about _Avatar_. This is a grand fight, and 3 out of 5 of the combatants are girls.

-- So... Sokka says he found, "the meat of friendship and fatherhood." The "meat?!" Guess the Greeks did find a way into the show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2009)

Double post, as if that wasn't the epitome of tl;dr right there above (and yes, I _revel_ in it). Anyway, here's today's reminder post:

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch 

Day 4: Zutara's Last Stand*


Episodes

*Book3: Fire, Chapter 16: The Southern Raiders*

_AND, in adhering to the exact scheduling of Finale Week last year, also acceptable is_:

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 12: The Western Air Temple*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 13: The Firebending Masters*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 14: The Boiling Rock, Part 1*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 15: The Boiling Rock, Part 2*


_Zuko concludes the Gaang Gauntlet, this time going on an adventure with his most antipathetic enemy amongst the group, Katara. They go on a journey of sexual discovery through the Earth Kingdom, unlocking their passions for the world and each other

Ahem. What I meant to say was that Zuko, upset over Katara's continued frostiness towards him, decides to win her trust by delivering to her one thing she's desired since the beginning of the series: closure in her mom's death. What follows is a search throughout various locations until they finally find the man responsible. And the questions Katara when confronted with this man become the questions Aang must ask himself about facing Zuko's father, the Fire Lord._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:



Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.[/I]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2009)

Sooo... triple post, eh? Alright, then. My thoughts on tonight's episode:

*The Southern Raiders*

--- This is the strangest pacing I've seen in _Avatar_. It begins with a climax, and the 3rd act has a long period of tranquility. It's a reason I'm still not so sure about this one.

--- Azula v. Zuko is tremendous, and serves as a thrilling antecedent to the Final Agni Kai. For one thing, we already see the mental instability of Azula, wither her composed logic replaced by mania. And the fight itself is brilliant; Zuko literally pushing through Azula's attacks is a fine manifestation of the mental progression of both.

--- Katara's comment about her mother seemed impulsive and maybe a little forced... but the real problem I have with this entire plot is that Zuko never once mentions his own mother. How did this happen? Bryke, Ehasz, a writer's assistant, fuck, even Kisu... someone had to step in here. That's the ultimate parallel, and would be been a properly displayed motivation for Zuko's fervent support of Katara here, especially when Aang voices his concern. I mean, obviously it's an implicit motivation, but the episode needed it to be more.

--- Speaking of Aang voicing his concern... damn, that was a harsh scene. Zuko particular acts strangely in the way he so sarcastically mocks Aang.

--- Sokka wants to borrow Momo, mere hours after what was very clearly sexual congress with Suki? SHIIIPPPPPP IT!!!!! :repstorm

--- Trademark perfection in the use of flashbacks. They provided not just insight but a welcome change of pace from the normal plot. 

--- Katata is quite cute when she's stern and determined.

--- You can find erudite ways to analyze things, word it in highfalutin ways, and slap a tweed patch on it and call it cerebral... but at some point, something is just fucking awesome. And Katara stopping the rain is FUCKING AWESOME.

---  I'm not sure about the message of this episode. I can't grasp it, really. Katara didn't forgive not get her revenge upon Yon Rha, and she didn't seen like she got much closure. Is that the lesson, that sometimes these things leave us empty? That we should instead hug someone to set of Shipping Nuclear Winter?


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2009)

C C C Combo Breaker...

Jove you mad man.  Do you write reviews professionally or something?  What's the deal here seriously?  

I think I have a few of these recorded, but as far as commenting goes - looks like you even covered some of the...bonus material with Zuko and Katara.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2009)

Italics said:


> C C C Combo Breaker...
> 
> Jove you mad man.  Do you write reviews professionally or something?  What's the deal here seriously?
> 
> I think I have a few of these recorded, but as far as commenting goes - looks like you even covered some of the...bonus material with Zuko and Katara.



Oh my God... the thought of getting paid for writing about _Avatar_ is too Utopian to even consider. 



*Avatar: the Last Airbender Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch 

Day 5: Theater of the Absurd*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 17: The Ember Island Players*

_AND, in adhering to the exact scheduling of Finale Week last year, also acceptable is_:

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 12: The Western Air Temple*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 13: The Firebending Masters*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 14: The Boiling Rock, Part 1*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 15: The Boiling Rock, Part 2*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 16: The Southern Raiders*


_Having exhausted Zuko's capacity for adventure, the new incarnation of the Gaang move into the Fire Lord's abandoned summer cottage on Ember Island in order to make final preparations for the upcoming battle. With leisure time on their hands they decide to take in a play. A play that happens to be about their travels.

Reflexivity, hope, and HONOORRRRRRRR abounds as we follow a community theater's interpretation of Book 1, Book 2, and some of Book 3, which all amounts to an accidental parody. Even so, various members of the Gaang find some of the play uncomfortably illuminating, especially Aang, who is forced to confront his feeling for Katara once more. In addition to that, he and Zuko are also confronted with the weight and danger of the battles that await._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.[/I]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2009)

A little belated, but it's Saturday, I'm give myself a full pardon. And thus, my thoughts on today's episode:

*The Ember Island Players*

--- Because the first act of this episode was screened at NYCC '08, i tend to associate the two. Which is a shame, since last-minute business kept me from going and I'm still displeased about that. Even so, it was a pleasant surprise, even if it basically left zero time for Q & A, which was all anyone cared about.

--- It's so unsettling to see that goddamn Day of Black Sun, since we now have faces to go along with the characters.

--- Sokka's "wacky, time wasting" comment: just in case you were expecting any deliberate introspection in this episode.. Also, it's either an audacious euphemism for "filler," or an adequate and more accurate description.

--- I'm still not sure about the Great Divide joke. Yes, it is very funny, but how much of the _Avatar_ fanvase truly understands this joke? It's for the fandom, based upon the fandom. In the end, I always believe that you flirt with the abstruse if the result it a better joke.

--- I adore the Katara representation, and here's why: ... what exactly are the basing this off of? This isn't mere exaggeration... it's taking minute idiosyncrasies and exploiting them so fervently that is creates a totally new character.

--- The 2nd act of this show is the funniest in the whole series, with Toph "sounds like tough" stuff, the scene about Zuko's hair, and the joke about Azula's escape in The Chase. Especially the scene about Azula. Everyone talked about the Jet jokes, but really: ho did Azula escape? She was literally backed into a corner!

--- I was and still ardently interested in Zuko's question about Jet's death, not for the joke, but for the mention of his name amongst the New Gaang. How much does the Gaang know of Zuko's relationship with Jet. Likewise, how much does Zuko know of theirs?

--- The final scene is really great music, and it's because the Track Team never settle for base effort. The obvious choice would have been to have the lighthearted  music of the entire episode give way to baneful, sinister sounds. However, the Track Team add to the a disturbing element to the music, mimicking the disturbing imagery presented as the climax to such a goofy work.

--- Also love the scene because the way the Gaang look at Zuko, and then Aang, after their onscreen deaths. It might be the most empathetically uncomfortable and astounding scenes. The main characters seen oblivious to the weight of their situation and the dangers for most of the series... this scene illustrates to them that Zuko and Aang have a very real chance of dying. Soon.

--- I also like how the Azula/Zuko scene acts as a fantastic preview of the finale, by mentioning, for the first time, that the fight has inheritance issues as well. And, of course: HONORRRRRR!

--- For a recap show, this still stands as one of the more satisfying shows in _Avatar_, and not merely for the rich humor that is not afraid to be obscure and pandering to the hardcore fans at the expense of the casuals. But it stands as a great episode because the play illuminated the Kataang question, which is the crucial aspect of the show. _Avatar_ is, if nothing else, a love story, in the end.

-- So, a butchering of _Avatar_'s exquisite plot, with strangely effective scenery and captivating special effects to mask all the glaring deficiencies.... I mean, do I even have to say it?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2009)

Jove said:


> A little belated, but it's Saturday, I'm give myself a full pardon. And thus, my thoughts on today's episode:
> 
> *The Ember Island Players*
> 
> ...


This episode was lampshade hanging galore


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> This episode was lampshade hanging galore



Eight         .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2009)

*Avatar: the Last Airbender Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch 

Day 6: Sozin's Comet*


Episodes

*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 18: Sozin's Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 19: Sozin's Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 20: Sozin's Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno*
*Book 3: Fire, Chapter 21: Sozin's Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang*

_AND, in adhering to the exact scheduling of Finale Week last year, also acceptable is_:

Nothing. The Finale aired on it's own. But if you want to talk about the other episodes, that's fine.


_After three years, two extended hiatuses, and an enduring pool of transcendent memories, Avatar: the Last Airbender reaches it's conclusion in one of the most thrilling, exhilarating, satisfying, and fandom-specific-controversial finales ever produced.

Still hiding from detection on Ember Island, the Gaang reveal to antsy Zuko a new plan, possibly shrewd, possible pusillanimous, to wait until after the Comet. Zuko, appalled, reveals Ozai's ultimate plan for utilizing the power of the comet, an audacious and pernicious attack on the Earth Kingdom. He crowns himself the Phoenix King, granting Azula the title of Fire Lord, but no part in the scheme itself, bringing about her complete mental breakdown.

Distraught, Aang has apparent apparitions of an Island off the coast that seem eerily sentient. The others wake up to find that Aang has disappeared with a trace. In their search, we meet an old friend, who in turn leads them to more friends, the White Lotus Society, and their familiar peerage. Meanwhile, Aang is still struggling with the notion of killing Ozai to end the war, and calls upon past Avatars for guidance, but finds their wisdom unsatisfactory. 

The Gaang now breaks off, into their respective fights. Zuko confronts Azula, with Katara for support and Sokka, Suki, and Toph infiltrate Ozai's zepplin battalion. When they arrive at the arth Kingdom, they find Aang waiting for Ozai, having finally received the wisdom he desired from an old source, familiar to the Avatar. Concurrently, the White Lotus call upon all their resources to single-handedly reclaim Ba Sing Se.

And so, in a series of captivaing battles in which they call upon all their resolve, perseverance, talent, and drive for good, the Gaang saves the world.

And then people went berserk because of the last scene._

Anyone looking for a place to watch the episodes can find them here:

Link removed

Besides being an Epic Galactic Homeric Biblical Grandiose Superextraordinary event, the Finale Week Commemorative Rewatch is also casual. Watch the day's episodes at any time of the day, and discuss them in any manner that you'd like, until the nearly morning of the next day.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 19, 2009)

Finally got around to watching it, I blasted through the whole series in about a week or so. Really enjoyable series, haha. I can't believe I didn't watch this sooner. Toph is definitely my favourite character, she's a really funny character and a genius badass bender .


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 19, 2009)

The finale sucks. Zuko didn't end up with Katara and instead stayed with that icky girl Mai.
Kataang is so creepy. Mike and Bryan don't know how to tell a good story. Oban Star Racers is better.
Anyone else could have written a more satisfying end to the show.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> The finale sucks. Zuko didn't end up with Katara and instead stayed with that icky girl Mai.
> Kataang is so creepy. Mike and Bryan don't know how to tell a good story. Oban Star Racers is better.
> Anyone else could have written a more satisfying end to the show.





Niiiiiiiice


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 19, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> The finale sucks. Zuko didn't end up with Katara and instead stayed with that icky girl Mai.
> Kataang is so creepy. Mike and Bryan don't know how to tell a good story. Oban Star Racers is better.
> Anyone else could have written a more satisfying end to the show.


So it sucks because your preferred pairings didn't happen?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2009)

Ironic trolling, Aker, ironic trolling.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 19, 2009)

I didn't really like the ending either, but not bc of ships lost.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2009)

Teagan said:


> I didn't really like the ending either, but not bc of ships lost.


Aww, Ponyo


----------



## masterriku (Jul 19, 2009)

I wonder if the zutara thread still lives.

TO my quest to check if the evil has left this world!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I wonder if the zutara thread still lives.
> 
> TO my quest to check if the evil has left this world!


As long as Macaluy Culkin and Alan Rickman breathes, evil ain't leaving anytime soon


----------



## masterriku (Jul 20, 2009)

Well that was a pointless quest.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 20, 2009)

Teagan said:


> I didn't really like the ending either, but not bc of ships lost.



Well one of two choices why.

"Aang pussies out and doesn't kill the Firelord"

Or the more popular "We didn't get to see Zuko find his Mom."

Personally I think it's perfect the way it is but these two options as to why someone else might not think that way are the ones that pop up often.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 20, 2009)

You're forgetting the third classic argument against the finale. The Lion Turtle was a Dues ex Mechanica!

Because never before on the show has something of a spiritual nature shown up out of nowhere to assist the avatar in his time of need. So it totally didn't make any sense.

Cause that's never happened before...

Nope, not ever.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2009)

Also we saw a picture of the lion turtle in the second season. The desert library.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, the Lion Turtle/Deus Ex Machina argument.
That's a very common one.

If you want to go even further into the show's history, a statue of a Lion Turtle appears in the original 15 minute pilot.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2009)

And there was a lion turtle reference in once of the first season episodes.
cmon stab-o he's the avatar, its common place for spiritual things to_just happen_ when hes around.

_/Aang runs Spirithax.exe_


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 20, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> The finale sucks. Zuko didn't end up with Katara and instead stayed with that icky girl Mai.
> Kataang is so creepy. Mike and Bryan don't know how to tell a good story. Oban Star Racers is better.
> Anyone else could have written a more satisfying end to the show.





Superstarseven said:


> Well one of two choices why.
> 
> "Aang pussies out and doesn't kill the Firelord"
> 
> ...



Ok, I agree that Kataang was rather weak (not that I wanted Zutara to happen, not at all), but that wasn't the focus of the show.  At least, not until the end.  The worst part of SC was, in my opinion, the kiss at the end.  Not the fact that they kissed, but that it was the last scene.  Maiko was better in that it wasn't drawn out, just a side note.  If a romance isn't high-quality, it's best to minimize it.  Example of a romance gone wrong: Star Wars prequels.

As for the other two reasons, I don't have a problem with #1.  As for #2, Mike DiMartino stated in the DVD commentary that he wanted to have a special focused on Zuko finding his mom, not just 2 minutes slapped on at the end of the finale.  That's all well and good, but until such a special happens I admit that is a flaw for SC.

Regarding the Deus Ex Lion Turtle, first of all it's nothing new to Avatar- Deus Ex Ocean Spirit, anyone?  Secondly, it wasn't all too major.  The Lion Turtle was hinted at a few times before, and Aang's nature as the Avatar has always been unpredictable.

None of this changes the fact that Sozin's Comet was all-around epic, awesome, and in some places hilarious.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2009)

Deus Ex Lion Turtle.... I like it 
You have created a very AVATAR phrase


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 20, 2009)

Home sick today: don't worry - it's not _Pentapocks_.  I did get to catch up on some of these episodes between bouts of sleep.  

I rewatched the Western Air Temple:  

Momo riding on Aang's head in the beginning looks hysterical.  It’s probably my favorite shot of Momo in the whole series. 

Although the Western and Southern Air Temples looked completely different, they do actually have a lot of similarities in color and feel.  The colors in the Bison mural, flanking the Gaang as they settle in near the water element and discuss Zuko, are really reminiscent of those used in flashbacks of the Southern Air Temple in the episode _The Storm_.  

After Zuko is rejected, he goes on a short rant – especially in reflection of admitting to hiring an assassin.  He says something to the effect of “I should have blamed that on Azula”  – and then it looks as though he peers right at the screen and says, “they would have believed me.”  Color me crazy, but it almost looks like he was inviting audience opinion there (fourth wall?). 

Speaking of flashbacks - as Jove said - Zuko's memories triggered by the temple are nothing short of brilliant writing.  They go all the way back to the beginning of his pursuit of the Avatar immediately after his banishment.  He's changed so much - and he knows it too.   Even in the initial flashback, even though he hasn’t yet approached the gang yet, or reconciled with his Uncle (his true father), these thoughts seem to bring peace.  



Jove said:


> --- Combustion Man v. Gaang has got to be one of the weirder fights in the show's oeuvre. It's pure power versus power. And the moves they break out: Aang kicking a wind funnel, Katara's icicle storm... where's _this_ been?



While I agree with you here, the episode that really left me scratching my head (re power) was _The Earth King_.  They kicked ass and took names all the way to the throne.  

Finally, Kitara’s warning to Zuko: just pure woah!   I’m somewhat surprised (given her icy edge) she didn’t bloodbend for just a second to make him fully understand that he’s toast if he even breathes wrong – which is not to say that her words didn’t fully convey the message.  

The Firebending Masters:

Odd that Zuko’s firebending was just used against Sparky Sparky Boom Man, but gives out immediately thereafter.  Perhaps it was the realization that he’s actually teaching his former quarry.

Sokka finds a fifth bendable element in this episode – Jerk.  

Sun Warriors really physically/facially reminded me of the Hopi. 

The Eternal flame was really a great touch.  With all of the pomp of the Fire nation, their not possessing this really speaks volumes.  Thank you Uncle Iroh? 

Finally, Wren and Stimpy’s (when the Sun Warrior chief says Ran, to me it always sounds like Wren) flight scene is truly amazing.  The animation is incredible, the sun flashes as they pass by; their motion stirs the air and fills it with dust.   When they hover just prior to judgment – awesome!  The scale of everything within the scene works so well: it’s impressive.  

After watching this I had the urge to go to Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure in Florida and ride Dueling Dragons.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, respectable review.
And i rode the dueling dragons....i know what you mean >


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 21, 2009)

^ Thanks - but read Jove's. I expect Jove to be a syndicated columnist.  Seriously.  

Dueling Dragons was so fun.  We got there and NOBODY was in line.  So we rode both dragons like 50 times.



AWESOME!!!​


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2009)

Why does dueling dragons keep reminding me of dueling banjos?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2009)

Italics said:


> ^ Thanks - but read Jove's. I expect Jove to be a syndicated columnist.  Seriously.



Wait until you see my review of Sozin's Comet. I'm pretty sure I'll have to break it up into two parts. We're at 1800 words right now and I just started on my notes from Into the Inferno. 



Manwë Súlimo said:


> Ok, I agree that Kataang was rather weak (not that I wanted Zutara to happen, not at all), but that wasn't the focus of the show.  At least, not until the end.  The worst part of SC was, in my opinion, the kiss at the end.  Not the fact that they kissed, but that it was the last scene.  Maiko was better in that it wasn't drawn out, just a side note.  If a romance isn't high-quality, it's best to minimize it.  Example of a romance gone wrong: Star Wars prequels.



I totally disagree. It wasn't _the_ focus of the show, but it was a focus, an underlying and recurring theme throughout the show. Aang's love for Katara _was_ a major aspect of the story; most importantly, it was the key influence on him during his time with Guru Pathik and in the Catacombs of Ba Sing Se. As Mike said, Kataang was in the show's DNA.

Dammit, you're making me sound like a Kataanger, but they are right about this.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyways, whos been catching the Avatar Extras?
To me it seem like they have very little helpful information. The rest is some of the most obvious stuff Ive ever seen. But avter watching some, it did remind me about the yuyan archers, i totally forgot about them, and thier epicness. And i also notced that one of the ... uhhh .... Rough Rhino's or is it Rough Rhino Riders or is it Rough Riders ... anyways, one of them is a yuyan archer, he has the sam face paint, i hought that was a cool little tid bit.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 21, 2009)

Jove said:


> I totally disagree. It wasn't _the_ focus of the show, but it was a focus, an underlying and recurring theme throughout the show. Aang's love for Katara _was_ a major aspect of the story; most importantly, it was the key influence on him during his time with Guru Pathik and in the Catacombs of Ba Sing Se. As Mike said, Kataang was in the show's DNA.
> 
> Dammit, you're making me sound like a Kataanger, but they are right about this.



Good points.  I actually did like how Kataang was handled in The Guru/Crossroads of Destiny.  It was just badly handled in Sozin's Comet.



TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> Anyways, whos been catching the Avatar Extras?
> To me it seem like they have very little helpful information. The rest is some of the most obvious stuff Ive ever seen. But avter watching some, it did remind me about the yuyan archers, i totally forgot about them, and thier epicness. And i also notced that one of the ... uhhh .... Rough Rhino's or is it Rough Rhino Riders or is it Rough Riders ... anyways, one of them is a yuyan archer, he has the sam face paint, i hought that was a cool little tid bit.



Really?  Come to think of it- yeah, you're right, the Rough Rhino's archer does have Yuu Yan facepaint.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 21, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> Anyways, whos been catching the Avatar Extras?
> To me it seem like they have very little helpful information. The rest is some of the most obvious stuff Ive ever seen. But avter watching some, it did remind me about the yuyan archers, i totally forgot about them, and thier epicness. And i also notced that one of the ... uhhh .... Rough Rhino's or is it Rough Rhino Riders or is it Rough Riders ... anyways, one of them is a yuyan archer, he has the sam face paint, i hought that was a cool little tid bit.


Wasn't Teddy Roosevelt a Rough Rider?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Good points.  I actually did like how Kataang was handled in The Guru/Crossroads of Destiny.  It was just badly handled in Sozin's Comet.



I agree. It was strange that the only bit of it in the episode was that ending.




You guys are about to get a triple post. Why? Because this is what happened when I put my Sozin's Comet review in and did a preview:





*AHEM*


My thoughts on Today's Yesterday's Sunday's episodes:

*Sozin's Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King*

--- The story behind Sozin's Comet was that it was originally meant to be three episodes, but production ran long and Nick, to their credit, granted them the resources to extend the story to four episodes. I feel like this is the crucial aspect of Sozin's Comet; the pacing, the sequencing, any number of scenes... all of it is predicated upon that extra time.

--- But one scene that is firmly entrenched is the opening scene. I note it because it's the pretty standard type scene for epics such as Sozin's Comet: the insouciant carefree opening scene. But usually these types of scenes are independent jarringly interrupted by plot of some kind. But this one was relevant as the cause of Zuko's wrath.

--- I admit: When this aired, I squeed when Zuko called Aang by his name. I had been waiting for it for so long.

--- And so, one of the more debated arcs within the show: Aang's dilemma over killing Fire Lord Ozai. I was ecstatic that this was given _so much_ time to develop and breathe, given the extra episode. I also feel like it's a brilliant artistic choice to embrace this so completely. There was no avoiding it to begin with; it would be a pressing issue even if they never stated it at all. So why not make it a true struggle perfectly aligned with the spiritual tilt of the show, and make it the focus of the entire finale?

--- After an episode brimming with lampshade hanging, I loved the scene wherein the Gaang explains their plan to wait until after the comet is over. It's almost _seems_ like a reflexive nod to the fandom, simply because so many of the ideas here have been unacknowledged on the show, but ubiquitous in the fandom. Aang waiting until after the comet, the impossibility of Aang truly master three elements in 7 or 8 months (especially considering that a few months had past before they met Toph, and a few more before Zuko joined.), the fact that the war essentially ended in Ba Sing Se... it's really more an acknowledgment than a hanging.

--- Again, I love the pacing of these first two epiosde. Things are moving so smoothly, unhindered by time constraints. I do wonder how the show might feel if it had remained 3 episodes. Little things, such as Aang learning the lightning redirect, the Melon Lord scene, meeting Jun in the bar... these are scenes that feel alive because they are given room to stretch, and the dialogue is bequeathed normal pacing.

--- Oh, did I just say lampshade hanging? I guess they couldn't resist with Aang's Spirit Water suggestion. Aang really loves that Spirit Water... hey wait, he _loves_... SHIPPPPP ITTTTTT!!!

--- The Melon Lord scene was possibly the most popular scene of Sozin's Comet, and why not? It was pretty much the essence of the show: humor, intense fight scenes, protagonist struggle, and a ruminative problem. And Toph is awesome. Awesome. 

--- Also, I'm always a little taken aback by Sokka's, "There, that's how it's done." It's so forthright, and it basically shows how cavalier Sokka would be about slicing the Fire Lord's skull open. Time for me to reaffirm that Sokka's my favorite character.

--- This episode also redeems Nightmares and Daydreams, somewhat. I recall quite a fervent dissatisfaction with the way Zuko simply rejected things after the war meeting, as most people felt in was underdeveloped and simplistic. But it turned out it was merely selective presentation. 

--- I was so engrossed in the episode when it aired that I never really grasped the potential "dream sequence/hallucination" aspect of Aang's discovery of the island. Looking at it that way, it becomes an even better cliffhanger, making his disappearance much stranger.

--- I love the trademark Zuko framing, which makes a return as they go to search for Aang: a close-up of the scar side of Zuko's face for when Sokka notes that Zuko has experience hunting the Avatar, then the scarless side for when Zuko says "trust me."

--- Speaking of framing, Ethan Spaulding's direction of the coronation scene was breathtaking. The march of the paladins, the interaction between Ozai and Azula with it's numerous perspective changes, and the final crescendo... all brilliant. The mise-en-scene is absolutely captivating, especially when Ozai reveals to Azula his plans to leave her behind. He becomes silhouetted to her, just as he was to the viewer and the Gaang before early Book 3, a physical display that Azula was now just a normal person and not the person closest to him. 

--- Still one of the deepest, most revealing lines of the show: "You can't treat me like Zuko." All of Azula's psyche just spew forth.

--- The final moments, with the raised banners, winged firebending, low-and-wide pull back... very much a Triumph of the Will type sequence. Loved it. And the music was phenomenal, making the scene truly disturbing but epic.

*The Old Masters*

--- I've always disliked the "previously on" sequences, but I really despise them here. Sozin's Comet really needed to be released as a movie DVD.

--- And so we get a full course of Campbell, as the lion turtle island serves as Aang's In the Belly of the Whale stage. 

--- Loved the scenes with June. First of all, Jennifer Hale is amazing and she nailed all the mordant put-downs. But Avatar always excelled at night scenes, there was always such an enchanting beauty to how they were drawn and colored.

--- And so, we meet the first group of Old Masters, the Avatars. I like how the personalities emerge, and we see distinct differences in their relationships to Aang. Roku is avuncular, Kyoshi is detached, Kuruk is empathetic, and Yangchen is like a schoolteacher.

--- I still hold my theory that Aang misinterpreted the wisdom of his previous lives. Roku told him to "be decisive," Kyoshi told him that "only justice will bring peace," Kuruk told him to "actively shape [his] own destiny," and Yangchen told him to "do whatever it takes to save the world."

Only Yangchen hinted at killing Ozai. The others are oblique and I feel that the Avatars were actually providing Aang what he needed: indirect advice for him to meditate upon, and find his own path. And in the end, he did exactly what they told him, just in a way he didn't know about when they espoused it to him.

I do feel, however, that Aang did not truly understand the profundity of what Yangchen was telling him. Even more so than Iroh backstory or Zuko's search for Ursa, I'd love to see something done with the previous Avatars, and see their relationships with Aang evolve.

*It don't stop...*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2009)

*Continued...*

--- If the Melon Lord scene was the best in the show, Bumi taking Omashu back from the Fire Nation is #2. I doubt it would have survived the cut from 4 shows to 3, but it's one of the funniest things they ever did. So funny you just accept that impossibility of the eclipse happening in Omashu. I also love that Bumi chose to do all this during the eclipse, even though it turns out he had no clue that it took away firebending. And the genemite visual punchline still kills me.

---  The Order of the White Lotus was a well-known theory, and it was so satisfying to see it play it the way it did. It's also one of those revelations that profoundly changes the way you watch earlier, but in a positive way; it adds an excitement for what you know will happen later.

--- Zuko and Katara outside the tent seems to me to be the crucial scene in the relationship, as far as interpretation goes. Bryan Konietzko said this in the Sozin's Comet book:

_Zuko and Katara might have shared some sparks, but sometimes there are people along your "journey of love" who are there to teach you about yourself and what you really need, but don't necessarily end up being your partner._

I feel this scene reflects that. The two of them are kind of like an old couple that remained friends. Ah, what the hell: SHEEEEEP ITTTT!!!!!

But Konietzko also says that Zutara could never have lasted, and I disagree. I believe this scene pretty much shows that it would have a chance. You know, just not in any sort of logical way within this narrative.

--- I definitely bawled a bit when Zuko and Iroh reconciled. Alright, a lot, but Zuko and Iroh reconciling was as yearned for as Zuko joining the group, and this is one of the most gratifying scenes in the show. Two major reason work in a majestic interplay here. First, the Track Team absolutely nailed it with the music they put underneath here ("Reconciliation"). Second, this is some heartbreaking acting. And kind of unlikely, as well. Dante Basco was always a little strange with his choices for lines, and Greg Baldwin was simply a replacement, yet they both gave stunning performances.

--- "It's amazing, Momo! The biggest random plot device in the World!"

--- A small thing and a large thing from the departure from Ba Sing Se. One, I really like the Sokka/Iroh relationship, as little as we get of it. Two, Greg Baldwin won me over with the way he delivered, "Today, destiny is our friend. I know it." The emotionally hushed way he says, "I know it," brought back some bawling, but also made me realize that even though Mako _is_ Iroh, Greg Baldwin did his best with a difficult situation and came through when it was needed the most. 

--- And as it stands, that is my favorite line in the entirety of the show. It was just a perfect choice, to deliver that in a hushed way. The weight of the show has always been felt the most by our protagonists, and finally things are going to change.

--- I accept the Lion Turtle and loved his presentation. Even though Konietzko seems thoroughly saddened by the Lion Turtle design, but I loved it. In HD, its remarkably complex and textured. As for the way he fits into the narrative, you guys have already mentioned the references to the Lion Turtle throughout the show, either in the library or in designs of buildings. Probably a reference to the picture from the Library would have helped, but Id rather the artist err on the side of subtlety.

--- One of the all-time great design inspirations: having Sozins Comet graze the atmosphere, creating the crimson aura seen throughout the final battles. 

--- Likewise, the show ends with its most stunning ending: a pan-up from a close-up of Aang's determined face to the comet behind him in the background. That stands as the last shot with Giancarlo Volpes name as director, and it solidifies him as one of  the most important people that shaped the show. He stands as the only director that worked on the show, as a full director, from start to finish.



*Into the Inferno*

--- The sequencing of Azulas descent into madness is impeccable. You can sense the growing terror, delusion, ennui, and paranoia with each successive scene. And Grey DeLisle gives a mesmerizing performance, even by her standards. And Azula continues to reveal her complete fear of becoming like those that she has abused and manipulated in the past. When the Dai Li affirms their loyalty to her, she responds, Im sure thats just what you told Long Feng before you turned against him and joined me.  Honestly, shes like the personification of the unjust soul from Plato's Republic.

The designs are fantastic, as well. Azula goes from rigid and upright during the cherry pit scene, to languid and disinterested during the Lo-Li scene. And it must be mentioned that the Track Team underscored this brilliantly. The music becomes more menacing, more disturbed. They also managed to put a skewed version of the Dai Li theme under their scene.

--- The show of all the war zepplins, finishing with that frame of Ozai on the platform of the lead zepplin, is just stunning. Not merely for the seemless blends of hand-drawn and computer art, but Ozai;s expression as well. You simply forget that he was a non-entity for most of the show, due to the grandeur of these shots.

--- And Bryke insert themselves into the show, in a gloriously irrelevant diversion scene. The dialogue between the two Fire Nation workers is also some great self-referential humor. The one Mike DiMartino voices works in the communication room, while the one Brian Konietzko voices responds, I work down in the engine room. Its probably why weve never met before.  Thank God for that extra episode!

--- To those that say the Track Team could not have scored the movie, go ahead and listen to the music during Aang and Ozais battle, as well as that underneath the recapture of Ba Sing Se. Its exhilarating, and a classic movie-type score, full of staccato and flourishes. One thing I have to note is that the Track Team were given a string section for the finale, and it really provides for some awe-inspiring moments. Throughout a lot of Sozins Comet, you can hear how they used the strings sagaciously, merely bolstering the trademark _Avatar_ sound. 

--- The recapture of Ba Sing Se has been called fan service, especially in a prominent thread at ASN. Well, thats just total balderdash and foolish. Capturing Ba Sing Se is a crucial part of ending the war, and was an important part of Irohs character. Ba Sing Se is another part of the War Front, is all. It probably just seems like fan service because its SO FUCKING AWESOME. Pakku and Piandao working in tandem, Jeong Jeongs aerial assault, Bumis goofy power, all culminating with one of the most touching scenes in the show with Iroh burning the Fire Nation banner. It is thrilling from beginning to end. Also interesting that after 50-something episodes of build-up, the first glimpse of the comets power is shown through Iroh. And he doubted that he could defeat Ozai? Pfffffff

--- I do say this quite a bit, but the scene where Azula finally does have a breakdown is one of the finest in the show. The framing, the mise-en-scene, the acting, and the direction is all very theatrical, and the Track team got full work out of the string section.  Its difficult to produce such a drastic character shift such as this, but they pulled it off remarkably well. It did not seem contrived or over-the-top. In fact, it was really heartbreaking and tragic. 

---Its astounding that Grey DeLisle did not win an Annie for this. In fact, _she wasnt even nominated. Can you believe that? Neither was the Track Team! What the fuck is this braindead world coming to?

--- And there we see Ozais first real fire bending on the show, which requires a wide-shot encompassing an entire ecosystem. 

--- I always loved how Sokka covers Toph after the fall onto the zepplin, with the debris showering down around them. Confirming once again that Sokkas my favorite character.

-- Another all-time great artistic choice: mixing the sound design down and the music fully up during the Agni Kai. The Agni Kai itself is a nice balance to the power and pure destruction of the other two battles (collectively, the Battle of WuLong Forest). It is stylized, deliberate, often slowed to half-speed, and has an overwhelming beauty in the way the colors clash and intermingle. 

--- More credit to the Track team in the way they created very distinct pieces and moods for each front of the battle, but transition seamlessly between them. Specifically, I am referring to the sudden transition between the fluid melancholy Agni Kai to the tense staccato of Aang v. Ozai, and then back to the Agni Kai. There no no hit or cresendo or pause. They go right into one another as if they were movements of the same piece, which I guess they are, in a way.

--- Credit to Joaquim Dos Santos, not merely for his incredible work done storyboarding the Airship battle, but also for the sequencing. I imagine it must have been nerve-wracking trying to order and time the scenes, but he did a great job. The tension is never broken, and he leaves each scene right where it needs to be. Joaquim won the directing Annie for this episode, and for good reason.

*Still going...*_


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sozin?s Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang*

--- Aang retreating into the ball of Earth is a great manifestation of what Aang ?s mental insecurities and his escapist tendencies.. He ran away when the Air Nomads wanted to send him from the Southern Air Temple, he fled when the old man scolded him as the boy that abandoned the world, he refused to firebend after hurting Katara, he nearly pushed Earthbending aside when he couldn?t understand it, he retreated internally when Appa was stolen, he fled the Eastern Air Temple when Guru Pathik told him he would have to let go of Earthly concerns (Katara), he ran away from the Fire nation ship when the shame of losing Ba Sing Se overtook him, and he evaded all questions of fire bending and guilt after Day of Black Sun. Now, faced with the nearly omnipotent Ozai, he?s literally sheltered himself.

--- Although you know there?s no danger of Toph and Sokka fallen to their deaths, and that they will be saved somehow, there an overpowering tension and anxiety in that scene, because they are _so close_ to defeat. The music also helps; the choral arrangement is so harrowing and heartbreaking, so can?t help but feel it. More bawling, I recall?

---  Let?s examine some deus ex machina talk. A deus ex machina is a sudden and contrived. Is Suki?s arrival a deus ex machina? No, because we knew she fell onto another airship and was ok. Obviously she?d be back. Her timing was obviously convenient, but of course it would be. Is the rock unlocking Aang?s chakra a deus ex machina? Kind of, since it truly was sudden and a tad contrived. It was established that Aang?s chakra was blocked there, and that stimulation of the scar has some effect, but this one seemed _too convenient_. I still think it works, though. And finally, is spirit bending a deus ex machina? No, because it was set up in this episode, and we were provided the explanation of where Aang got it from. Even if it?s just minutes previous, as long as something is properly established it cannot be a deus ex machina. The real issue is whether you feel that it was established _properly_.

--- So this might be the enduring image of Aang, equally endure as Koizilla, for me.

---  It kind of seems like Zuko is trying to redirect Azula?s attack, but it?s lightning? oh wait, he?s literally REACHING OUT TO HER! SHIP IT!! SHIP IT HARD!

--- I?ve come to terms with Katara being the one to defeat Azula. Zuko is a main character, but even amongst the main characters, Katara stands above them, beside Aang. And Zuko was given the moral victory; he had finally gained the strength to fight equally with Azula, even besting her. And the expressions at the end are so poignant and profoundly joyless. There?s really no triumph over the way the Agni Kai ended, which is fitting and in line with Azula?s character arc, which went from being someone you?d cherish the thought of destroying to pity.


--- For a show that has such a depth and preciseness to it?s writing, a show that practically owned Tvtropes.com at one point, and a show that is known for foreshadowing and using things from it?s past, Aang ?seeing? Ozai move the way Toph did when we met her during the Earth Rumble is one of the coolest things ever done. It?s one of those things that rewards you for worshipping the show.

--- The ?Peace? coda is everything a finale wrap-up should be: touching, poignant, and amusing, with a tinge of relief that the journey has been complete. Again, I point to the music, and one of my favorite moment in Avatar, and, to me, another enduring image: the close-up of Aang opening his eyes, dressed very much like Gyatso. It happens on a big dramatic drum hit, and floored me when it aired. That was more meaningful to me than Aang being able to go into the Avatar state normally, with just the brief glow.

--- So? the ?mother? scene. Well, I thought it was necessary, because not mentioning it at all would have been a big mistake. Though I?m not quite sure Mike DiMartino totally understood what the ramifications would be. In his defense, I?m not sure anyone, even the most conscious artist, could anticipate the fallout this got. One thing I did notice this time is that the way the music ends the scene almost states that there would be some sort of follow-up?

--- Finally, I?d like to give yet another laudation to the Track Team for the music under the closing credits, giving us one final variant on the main Avatar theme.


*Book 3 Thoughts*

--- It?s easy to break Book 3 into halves, and I feel like that?s also the proper thing to do. The first half of Book 3 was aimless but pleasant, and the second half was a determined and brilliant coterie of episodes that recalled some of the best of Book 2.

--- The problem with Book 3 is that the aimlessness would have been fine if there were some more well-supported themes. Zuko?s desperation was merely hinted it, besides the Beach. We didn?t even see much of Zuko, actually. There were times where he?d disappear for an episode or 2, even though it was his choice that made Crossroads of destiny so memorable. We never got see his struggle to readapt to the Fire Nation, to see how his journey amongst Earth Kingdom locals affected him, until Sozin?s Comet.

--- Related to that, Combustion Man could have been the thread that held everything together, but he disappeared for long stretches as well, and didn?t do anything dramatic. He never seemed like a threat, in the way Zhao or Azula did. It seemed like the main goal of the first half of Book 3 was simply the passing of time. They simply had to survive until Day of Black Sun? except that they had nothing to struggle against.

--- I didn?t really like the episodic nature of the first half, but I still enjoyed the episodes, besides The Beach, which some claim actually happened. It did not. 

--- The second half has that running thread in the form of Zuko. Everyone runs on an adventure with Zuko, establishing character relationships almost as if they were trying to make up for lost time, which they might have been, I suppose. And it ends with the most exultant finale ever produced.

--- The ranking of Book 3 is difficult. Without Sozin?s Comet, it  ranks quite a bit behind Book 2, and slightly behind 1. But with Sozin?s Comet included, things become more complex. I _can_ say that I put it above Book 1, but putting it ahead of Book 2 still seems anathema to me. Book 2 was just another level of perfection?. So while Book 3 contains the height of Avatar in Sozin?s Comet, Book 2 was just far too consistent and great for me to put Book 3 ahead.

--- So in the end, Book 3 is too flawed to be deemed a masterpiece akin to book 2, but it contains a masterpiece (if not 2, with Day of Black Sun). To be blunt: I liked Book 3 immensely.

It's been a fun week (in addition to this). Thanks for almost certainly maybe  reading.


----------



## Memos (Jul 21, 2009)

Always fun to see the word limit reached, and in this case, so beautifully and triumphantly destroyed.

I will read that....later.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2009)

Heh, if only Jove could get himself a gig writing about Avatar. He'd be set for life.


----------



## Burke (Jul 21, 2009)

Heres to Jove, the man with one of the most extensive vocabularies on this entire site, we love you Avatar Joveku, and thank you for these beautiful reviews. So now what ae you going to do with your free time


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> Heres to Jove, the man with one of the most extensive vocabularies on this entire site, we love you Avatar Joveku, and thank you for these beautiful reviews. So now what ae you going to do with your free time



heh heh...


I'm pushing 1,000 posts in my thread. I'm gonna enact my plan for that shortly, I suppose.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 21, 2009)

Great Review Jove, in fact I believe that it deserves more views outside of a Naruto message board. I forgot another complaint about the finale.
"_Too rushed, everything was rushed_"

Of course it was, 57 episodes of backstory notwithstanding.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 21, 2009)

Jove said:


> --- I do say this quite a bit, but the scene where Azula finally does have a breakdown is one of the finest in the show. The framing, the mise-en-scene, the acting, and the direction is all very theatrical, and the Track team got full work out of the string section. *It’s difficult to produce such a drastic character shift such as this, but they pulled it off remarkably well. It did not seem contrived or over-the-top. In fact, it was really heartbreaking and tragic.*
> 
> 
> * * * *
> ...



Azula's breakdown is, for me, one of the crowning achievements for the entire series. It literally changed my entire opinion of her character in the course of this single episode. 

It just seemed the most honest and realistic ending for a character that, up until an episode ago, I didn't even realize was supposed to be a tragic character. 

To be able to do that in the course of 1 episode* while not making it seem unnatural or forced is a true testament to the shows writing . 


_
*not that there wasn't some foreshadowing, but the culmination of it all doesn't fully stand out until this episode _


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm certainly in agreement with how Azula's character turned out.
Before Sozin's coment, I seriously wanted her to be taken down and humbled. The idea of her rehabilitating at the top psychiatric hospital in The Fire Nation seems really unfortunate to me now. 

Peaking at the age of 15...that sucks.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2009)

Jove: Avatar of AWESOME.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 22, 2009)

Koi said:


> Jove: Avatar of AWESOME.


What Avatar am I? D:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2009)

Madness 

I never knew that Mike and Brian were those two firebenders, Jove. You've enlightened me to one of the most hilarious moments of Avatar, once you get the context.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 23, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Finally got around to watching it, I blasted through the whole series in about a week or so. Really enjoyable series, haha. I can't believe I didn't watch this sooner. Toph is definitely my favourite character, she's a really funny character and a genius badass bender .



SCREW YOU!!!!!!!!!! You don't know the extreme pain of the nearly year long gap between season 2 & 3 & the long ass 2 or 3 month gap between the beginning of season 3 & the end of it.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like there was a solar eclipse in India today.  I guess there was no _FIREBENDING_ at the time.

Six minutes and thirty-nine seconds is definitely _not_ long enough to invade and take over an entire country, even when they _can't_ firebend for just as long.  _Sigh._  Dammit.


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

Koi said:
			
		

> Looks like there was a *solar eclipse* in India today.  I guess there was no _FIREBENDING_ at the time.



That's frekkin' awesome 

I can't remember the last time I saw one 

And LOL at your firebending comment


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Madness
> 
> I never knew that Mike and Brian were those two firebenders, Jove. You've enlightened me to one of the most hilarious moments of Avatar, once you get the context.


Madness? 
And no, no 300 joke


Koi said:


> Looks like there was a solar eclipse in India today.  I guess there was no _FIREBENDING_ at the time.
> 
> Six minutes and thirty-nine seconds is definitely _not_ long enough to invade and take over an entire country, even when they _can't_ firebend for just as long.  _Sigh._  Dammit.





At least M.Night had a piss poor tine  Oh M.Night, you pussy, you can't live without firebending for one second. He must be in a fetal position, bawling how he can't warm up his coffee


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2009)

I dunno, you're the avatar of insanity to me, Rekky.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 23, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> SCREW YOU!!!!!!!!!! You don't know the extreme pain of the nearly year long gap between season 2 & 3 & the long ass 2 or 3 month gap between the beginning of season 3 & the end of it.



Muahahahaha.  I went through that long ass wait while waiting for Lost as well.  

I wonder if there's any youtube videos of Aang doing that really lame dance he likes to do. The one where he stamps his feet while swinging his arms. That always cracks me up.


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2009)

Is the position for avatar of tuberculosis still open


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 23, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Muahahahaha.  I went through that long ass wait while waiting for Lost as well.
> 
> I wonder if there's any youtube videos of Aang doing that really lame dance he likes to do. The one where he stamps his feet while swinging his arms. That always cracks me up.



Ahh yes the Lost breaks. I've heard of those as well.
I take back the previous comment, Welcome Brother!!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> SCREW YOU!!!!!!!!!! You don't know the extreme pain of the nearly year long gap between season 2 & 3 & the long ass 2 or 3 month gap between the beginning of season 3 & the end of it.



You underestimate, my friend. It was actually a 7.5 month gap between 311 and 312. Well, at least technically there was.

I'm just going to go ahead and remind everyone that my opus is on the previous page. I'm not going to let the memory fade. I'm willing to discuss all 23000 characters.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2009)

I came in after the breaks, thankfully. I caught up right with Southern Air Temple (I think that was 312).

Or was that Western Air Temple? I can't remember. Either way, yeah, not too bad for me.


----------



## masterriku (Jul 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> You underestimate, my friend. It was actually a 7.5 month gap between 311 and 312. Well, at least technically there was.
> 
> I'm just going to go ahead and remind everyone that my opus is on the previous page. I'm not going to let the memory fade. I'm willing to discuss all 23000 characters.



Are you sure about that I can name a collection of characters you won't talk about.


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2009)

So you want to discuss EVERY character...
Lets discuss the 345th "E" that you typed 
Its my favorite "E"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2009)

Despite most likely being impossible, it would be hilarious if he had less than 345 'e' characters.


----------



## Burke (Jul 23, 2009)

Well considering 'the' 'he' and 'she' are most commonly used the most, its not that unbelieveable. Wow listed to this discussion we are having over 1 'E' character


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2009)

That's why I said it was pretty much impossible for there not to be that many e characters.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 23, 2009)

TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> Well considering 'the' 'he' and 'she' are most commonly used the most, its not that unbelieveable. Wow listed to this discussion we are having over 1 'E' character


The e is the most commonly used letter in the english language, in fact, I just used twelve.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> You underestimate, my friend. It was actually a 7.5 month gap between 311 and 312. Well, at least technically there was.
> 
> I'm just going to go ahead and remind everyone that my opus is on the previous page. I'm not going to let the memory fade. I'm willing to discuss all 23000 characters.



 Damn I thought that was right but felt like I would've been pushing it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Are you sure about that I can name a collection of characters you won't talk about.



My mood's too pleased to excoriate _that incident_ again, but it may actually make me feel even better, now that I think about it.



TheIncredibleFloopty said:


> So you want to discuss EVERY character...
> Lets discuss the 345th "E" that you typed
> Its my favorite "E"



You're starting to get it... hidden within that Three Gorges Dam of text is the solution to Part 4 of Cryptos.


----------



## Burke (Jul 24, 2009)

Exactly, now all we need is some monkeys and some typewriters. Am i right


----------



## masterriku (Jul 24, 2009)

Jove said:


> My mood's too pleased to excoriate _that incident_ again, but it may actually make me feel even better, now that I think about it.



What evil double talk are you trying.


----------



## Burke (Jul 24, 2009)

Just foret it riku, dont even attempt to understand waht jove says o_o


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought that was pretty straightforward. I was in a good mood, and wondered whether thinking about The Beach would sour my mood. But further deliberation made me think that destroying The Beach might _enhance_ my good mood.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 24, 2009)

So, now that we watched the series, LETS DO IT IN 3D!

*puts on red/cyan anachrome anaglyph glasses*

Also, if Micheal Bay directed the movie, at the absolute risk of stale cardboard acting, we get the Beach utterly blown up ten quadrillion ways from Ghomesday


----------



## masterriku (Jul 25, 2009)

Jove said:


> I thought that was pretty straightforward. I was in a good mood, and wondered whether thinking about The Beach would sour my mood. But further deliberation made me think that destroying The Beach might _enhance_ my good mood.





Ah your hatred of the beach never fails to amuse me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 25, 2009)

Deep down he secretly likes it, but maintains this steady stream of hatred so no one catches on.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Deep down he secretly likes it, but maintains this steady stream of hatred so no one catches on.



Go ahead and give me that much credit, espada groupie slime. But I am not a symbolist. The Beach eats dick-meat. It eats it, lets it pass through it's wretched, bilious, vile viscera, before it excretes it out as artless, unseemly, conceptual drivel.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> Go ahead and give me that much credit, espada groupie slime. But I am not a symbolist. The Beach eats dick-meat. It eats it, lets it pass through it's wretched, bilious, vile viscera, before it excretes it out as artless, unseemly, conceptual drivel.


Om nom nom nom


----------



## Chee (Jul 26, 2009)

Wait, The Beach was the episode where Zuko and his friends are having an emo session right?

I hate that episode with a burning passion of a thousand suns.


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2009)

But.. it teaches you that violence and petty crime ARE the answer!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 26, 2009)

Koi said:


> But.. it teaches you that violence and petty crime ARE the answer!


And that boobs and preference towards statutory sex exists on Nick


BAIL JAIT!


----------



## Burke (Jul 26, 2009)

It also tells us about Ty Lee's inner feelings 
...
wait, who cares?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wait, The Beach was the episode where Zuko and his friends are having an emo session right?
> 
> I hate that episode with a burning passion of a thousand suns.



Emo session? Really?

Anyway back to the show. Some new panels of Avatar comics have been made available for all to see.

Panel featuring Combustion Man by Tom McWeeney


Panel done by Corey Lewis, a manga inspired artist who also created *Sharknife*


Panel done by a Japanese duo called Gurihuru


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2009)

Dammit, where are the SDCC reports? I don't see any up yet.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wait, The Beach was the episode where Zuko and his friends are having an emo session right?
> 
> I hate that episode with a burning passion of a thousand suns.





*flinches and waits for baseball bat to appear*



Superstarseven said:


> Emo session? Really?
> 
> Anyway back to the show. Some new panels of Avatar comics have been made available for all to see.
> 
> ...



Wow - never seen that before. 

Hotlinky they no likey.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 26, 2009)

Pictures are fixed.
Sifu Kisu uploaded this video teaching the "Zutarian Queen" some Firebending.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghipq5HdKaM[/YOUTUBE]

This is a picture of a new drawing by Bryan specifically for the SDCC.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2009)

I think that we should start making a weekly discussion about the Avatar Extras, and how canon we think they are 
Anyone else have any discussion topics? We could always talk about the movie.


----------



## Shade (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a great piece of artwork, I'd love to see a special focused on multiple Appas and Momos.

EDIT: 





			
				LastAirbenderFilm.com said:
			
		

> *Last Airbender Manga Announced*
> July 27, 2009 by Charles Carver
> 
> During Comic Con ‘09, Del Ray Manga a division of Random House announced they will be releasing a Manga based on M. Night Shyamalan’s The Last Airbender. No release date has been announced yet.  Dave Roman will be writing it and   Nina Matsumoto will be creating prequel art.
> ...



That's actually pretty interesting. Some of you migh tknow Nina Matsumoto as spacecoyote, who's a very talented artist, I should add. Check out her work over at:


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2009)

> based on M. Night Shyamalan’s The Last Airbender



Ew. No thanks.


----------



## Burke (Jul 30, 2009)

Come on Chee,dont be so negative about MNS.


----------



## Shade (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I think we should wait for at least a theatrical trailer before bashing it, that should be a fair enough chance.


----------



## Naya (Jul 30, 2009)

So this is the thread where I can yell and shout that I am so pissed off by Nickelodeon continiously repeating episodes instead of new ones.  It's a lot better now, but at first I was like miles away from everyone in following the plot


----------



## Ziko (Jul 30, 2009)

Ehm, new episodes? The show is finished dude...


----------



## Burke (Jul 30, 2009)

Your post would have made more sense if you posted it 2 years ago


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 30, 2009)

Nanatsurugi said:


> So this is the thread where I can yell and shout that I am so pissed off by Nickelodeon continuously repeating episodes instead of new ones.  It's a lot better now, but at first I was like miles away from everyone in following the plot



Nickelodeon hasn't aired an Avatar episode since the finale so you must mean Nicktoons. As far as I know, they don't really air episodes out of order. I remember each season being programmed to air from first to last and then back to first again. I personally liked YTV's schedule when they aired Season 3, I believe it was Avatar, next was Naruto, and Bleach. Something like that but I remember that it was a great lineup of shows.

On the subject of the Last Airbender manga, Nina Matsumoto is handling the prequel art(?) and an artist named Joon Choi is taking care of the main story art. They will be black and white as we all like our manga to be I'm sure. I personally would have loved a manga adaptation of the animated series but this seems close enough.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> On the subject of the Last Airbender manga, Nina Matsumoto is handling the prequel art(?) and an artist named Joon Choi is taking care of the main story art. They will be black and white as we all like our manga to be I'm sure. I personally would have loved a manga adaptation of the animated series but this seems close enough.



Well, I guess technically the Tokyopop thing is a manga adaptation, but you're right. A project where an artist is given freedom to slightly deviate, expand, espouse... that would be ideal.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> Come on Chee,dont be so negative about MNS.



So far, I'm not pleased. Final judgement will come on the full trailer, but until then I'm still gonna be grouchy.

Teaser sucked.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 31, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what did you dislike about the teaser. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Burke (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah it was beastly, and dont say it was just becase you disliked the person playing aang. And also who gives final judgement on a movie just on a theatrical trailer.


----------



## memento (Jul 31, 2009)

The teaser was alright, but I think it took itself way too seriously... And Aang looked REALLY young. I hope the Trailer is better.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 31, 2009)

memento said:


> The teaser was alright, but I think it took itself way too seriously... And Aang looked REALLY young. I hope the Trailer is better.



Well just to put things into perspective, a world entirely at war is pretty serious so the subject matter can't be treated any more lightly than that. Aang looking young was one appealing factor of the show. This kid is going to save the world and he hasn't grown any peach fuzz yet. _The Last Airbender_ is going for a Harry Potter type of feel so it's gotta come strong out of the gate.

Anyhow the documentary that Mike and Bryan are helming is, according to rumors, set to appear on an upcoming Avatar series Box Set. I'd love to see it but I'm not double-dipping. The early reaction to the Last Airbender manga is overwhelming, here's what one young man has to write about it - 



> NO. No no no. Why do fools insist on ruining American cartoons by applying Japanese *craptacular* styles to them?
> Is there ANY reason why it can't be drawn in a normal style that requires actual talent?



Alright, apparently mangaka have no talent. It's a bit strange when you see the character designs used in the animated series.


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Out of curiosity, what did you dislike about the teaser. I thought it was pretty good.



Eh', it just didn't feel like Avatar. That whole "fighting" scene where he was blowing out candles was kind of lame.

They could've done more, like put clips of waterbending, firebending, airbending and earthbending in instead of that long, tiring scene they used. I didn't like the voice over either, they should've gotten the girl who plays Katara do it so it would feel like the opening to Avatar or something.

Dunno, that teaser could've been better. Hopefully that full trailer will be better.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2009)

Good to see this place still going strong.

Long Live Avatar, still kicking japanese anime in the nuts.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 31, 2009)

Chee said:


> Eh', it just didn't feel like Avatar. That whole "fighting" scene where he was blowing out candles was kind of lame.
> 
> They could've done more, like put clips of waterbending, firebending, airbending and earthbending in instead of that long, tiring scene they used. I didn't like the voice over either, they should've gotten the girl who plays Katara do it so it would feel like the opening to Avatar or something.
> 
> Dunno, that teaser could've been better. Hopefully that full trailer will be better.



I hate to be "that" guy but goshdamn, the situation calls for it. Firstly I believe Aang was training so It can't be called fighting scene. There has to be another party involved if one is to call something a fight. Blowing candles...lame? Is it ever awesome? Once again, he was training. Also adding in all those bending styles would have been great but the special effects are just now being worked on in the post-production phase of the film.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 2, 2009)

Time for my patented silence breaker.. 

SOKKA WANK WANK.


where is everyone?


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 2, 2009)

I think that Mike and Bryan are enjoying a well deserved break from the 7 years of hard work they put into Avatar but I hope they come back to Animation soon. Frank Marshall and Kathleen Kennedy are doing all the real Executing producing on the films so I'm not worried that they're spending their time on The Last Airbender but if M&B can have something going by 2011 at least, then I'll be happy.


----------



## Burke (Aug 2, 2009)

Even if its not avatar, i would love to see another 'serious' cartoon like avatar made by M&B


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Even if its not avatar, i would love to see another 'serious' cartoon like avatar made by M&B



Yes, very much so. But after such a resounding success, the pressure and scrutiny will be enormous. But I trust them to make a _Samurai Champloo_, and not a _John from Cincinnati_.


----------



## Burke (Aug 2, 2009)

Samurai Champloo =


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 2, 2009)

So any news on a box set containing all three books?


----------



## masterriku (Aug 2, 2009)

Not to my knowledge but my knowledge is mid-tier at best in the fandom.


----------



## Burke (Aug 2, 2009)

I just saw the northern water tribe episodes in AvatarExtras, did you know tat the southern water tribe came to be when people from the north didnt like customs so they migrated south!


----------



## masterriku (Aug 2, 2009)

Yes ,in fact I don't even remember where I learned that from.



edit:In all likelihood it was probably here long ago.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2009)

N??ps said:


> I just saw the northern water tribe episodes in AvatarExtras, did you know tat the southern water tribe came to be when people from the north didnt like customs so they migrated south!



I believe I read that somewhere... _The Lost Scrolls: Water_.

I was able to watch these AE's, thankfully. They still have very little intriguing material, but some stuff was cool, like how M&B made a specific point to Giancarlo Volpe to include the moon in as many shots of _The Waterbending Master_ as he could.

Even doubting that any of it will be useful, I'm still looking forward to _Siege of the North_ this Friday.


----------



## Burke (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha, Where can i find this lost scrolls thing?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Haha, Where can i find this lost scrolls thing?



this trainwreck

I mean... you can get all 4 for $8. That's pretty awesome, and as Avatar I fully recommend it.


Selections:





this trainwreck

this trainwreck

this trainwreck

this trainwreck


----------



## masterriku (Aug 3, 2009)

"you must spread rep before giving jove again", woot I don't even remember the last time I repped you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2009)

I believe you repped me for trashing the Beach, for yet another time.

Sooooooo close to 1,000 posts in this thread. Time to prepare for The Day of Lacked Fun.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> Ew. No thanks.



I just don't even understand. Why can't they just base it off the original series and just add some blood and gore? Maybe kill Hakoda and Iroh for some character grief sessions.  

Anything but the Shamwow.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 3, 2009)

The Last Airbender _is_ based off the original series, what else could it possibly be based on?
Do you mean copying every scene shot for shot into live action?
Blood and gore? The film is going for the Harry Potter audience so you won't be seeing any much more than a PG rating would allow.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 3, 2009)

I was going by the standards of Shamwow. 
He wants to ground things and make them more serious business.  

And I don't give a shit if the movie is based off of the original series--that's obvious. They need to base the manga on the _original_, not a _version_ of the original. 

HP has been PG-13 before. And the fans were thankful.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 4, 2009)

You got me there, I know nothing of the HP books or mythology.
I do know Avatar though and if there are to be manga based on the series then these movie based manga must do well.
If anything they'll be some nice collectibles.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 4, 2009)

Jove said:


> I believe you repped me for trashing the Beach, for yet another time.
> 
> Sooooooo close to 1,000 posts in this thread. Time to prepare for The Day of Lacked Fun.



Oh yeah good times.


----------



## Burke (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks Joveku ur the best


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, so I just got into watching this show & I have to say that it's very good. I watch some of books 1 & 2 and most of book 3. Question: Is there going to be a book 4 since that fire kid watch to look for his mother?


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn, you just spoiled yourself. To answer your question, there will be no book 4.
Nor is there a spin-off planned to tell the story of Zuko finding his mother.
61 episodes in the can, that's the entire Avatar saga.


For now.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm pretty excited for the live action movie, the trailer looks awesome.  I can tell their taking a different direction with this movie though.


Aang looks bitter/apathetic in every shot, he's supposed to be care free and upbeat.  The tone seems too serious so far.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2009)

Reminder to those with Nicktoons: Tonight is the final episodes of AvatarEXTRA!, with Siege of the North, starting at 6 PM EST.


----------



## Burke (Aug 7, 2009)

I dont have Nicktoons at my moms house


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> I dont have Nicktoons at my moms house



But you have a beneficent Avatar looking out for you. I took down some of the highlights, but keep in mind that accounts for very little. Most of the pop-ups are trivial.

----There was one about the collaborative writing process of the show, where Aaron Ehasz and the writers wrote every show with Mike and Bryan. So once again, POOLDUDE IS A CUNT. 

For those unaware, there was and possible still is a bloke in the fandom who has taken the sobriquet "Pooldude." You can imagine the sort of braindead cretin that would assume an identity like that, but he exuded it as well. He claimed to know someone that worked on the show, and I do believe that, since his episode title spoilers were accurate.

However, he also made some wild, brash, and astoundingly idiotic claims. One was that there was an undercurrent of resentment amongst the crew towards Mike and Bryan, due to their acknowledged desire to end the show after Book 3. Pooldude vociferously argued that the crew could carry on without them. Now obviously this is hogwash, since people such as Aaron Ehasz and the Track Team are personal friends of Bryke and would never continue the show without their consent. 

But Pooldude's main argument was that Mike and Bryan did no physical writing on the show. And this was not ambiguous; he made it very clear that he understood there was _zero_ writing done for the show by the two. He even claimed that the writing credits they received were essentially honorary titles. This has been disproven in many different mediums, but we can add a new one to the list, and I love it every time.

In short: Pooldude's contact didn't like Bryke; Pooldude had issues over his favorite show being finite; I want to rub quickrete in that cunt's corneas. The end. True story.

--- But anyway, the point of the pop-up was that the "black snow" that preceded the Fire Nation attack was apparently a very early idea.

---- There was one about fireballs being the Fire Nation's first method of attack. I noted this because some of these pop-up shows are really frustrating, mainly throwaway jokes. But this is a simple fact, about the show, and something you could certainly dedude but it's nice to see it on the screen

---- There was about 7 or 8 in a row about the trebuchet's the Fire Nation ships use to launch the fireballs. Counter weight systems, use of mallets, real world history of the device... it's this attention to detail that the show should have been from the beginning. If kids don't like thorough explanations of Medieval war edifices, fuck them. Fuck the kids.

---- Apparently, turtle-seals grow their shells after one year.

---- Nothing from Part 2 that's useful... except maybe that Koizilla is made from pure water and light.

---- Now the big one: there was indeed plans to make an Avatar special that focused on Iroh's infamous Siege of Ba Sing Se, but it never happened. I've read just about everything you could read about Avatar, and I don't recall confirmation on this. So I dare say this is the first time that has been officially noted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 7, 2009)

The rage of Avatar Joveku is a terrifying thing to behold


----------



## Burke (Aug 7, 2009)

HEy, how bout that, the Avatar extras actually gave us something not totally obvious 
so you mean that there will be no book 2 extras? book 3?
i would like to see that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2009)

N??ps said:


> HEy, how bout that, the Avatar extras actually gave us something not totally obvious
> so you mean that there will be no book 2 extras? book 3?
> i would like to see that.



Not this year, unless they run something for the Winter. But I can't imagine they wouldn't see it through to the end. I'd like for them to get 2 and 3 out as soon as possible, but I'll begrudgingly take AvatarEXTRAS as a annual Summer treat...

And considering that 75% of the blurbs are goofy cast-offs, I don't see why they couldn't do at least two for each episode.


----------



## Shade (Aug 8, 2009)

I wish they'd do a series of specials, the Iroh one mentioned as well as the Zuko epilogue one. It's a pipe dream now, but they'd be great to see.


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2009)

So Zhao Twitters.  Or.. Tweets?  Twits?  I dunno.  Either way, I found it from Link removed

Link removed
Selected Zhao quotes-
Everyone loves the Fire Lord... said Zhao to his therapist.
1:49 PM Jun 17th from txt 

Are you like me? As soon as you get your Armor on...you have to pee!
2:21 PM Jun 5th from web 

It's raining at The Northern Air Temple again. Gonna kick some Aang today.
5:52 AM Jun 5th from TwitterFon 

if you need me today, i will be at the Northern Air Temple getting some pillaging done.,
6:51 AM May 27th from TweetDeck 

Thank God that Airbender called. Honestly its hard being villainous in your apartment by yourself.
5:02 PM May 26th from txt 

@Beau_Carver thats funny cos i am wearing drawn on sideburns right now
9:51 AM May 28th from web in reply to Charles_Carver


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2009)

Daaaahhhhhhh... why is Zhao at the Northern Air Temple? That's War Minister Qin's canon territory!


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe he heard they have cake.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if exploiting that fandom meme will bring me totally onboard for the movie, or make me hope for a phosphine leak outside each and every home of those responsible.


----------



## Koi (Aug 8, 2009)

Listen, maybe he _is_ genuinely taking a pillaging break?  Or looking for clues, or something?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 8, 2009)

Koi said:


> Listen, maybe he _is_ genuinely taking a pillaging break?  Or looking for clues, or something?


Zhao raped me and then pillaged


----------



## Koi (Aug 9, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Zhao raped me and then pillaged



What was it like?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 9, 2009)

Koi said:


> What was it like?


Surprisingly unsatisfying when I think of it. You know, when you like, remove the shock of rape and everything, I mean, he IS asian after all.

And it burns.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 13, 2009)

I've figured out how M.night will ruin this movie he will make the Fire Nation Werewolves from the future.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I've figured out how M.night will ruin this movie he will make the Fire Nation Werewolves from the future.



And Zhao will be a movie critic that has the audacity to critique things, who will die in a completely non-symbolic manner to said werewolves.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 13, 2009)

Jove said:


> And Zhao will be a movie critic that has the audacity to critique things, who will die in a completely non-symbolic manner to said werewolves.



You're not letting The Lady in the Water go, are you Jove?

3 more


----------



## Mozu (Aug 14, 2009)

You said Lady in the Water, and I thought The Painted Lady.  

M. Night will write out that scene bc it's too familiar for him.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> And Zhao will be a movie critic that has the audacity to critique things, who will die in a completely non-symbolic manner to said werewolves.



I didn't know what you were talking about but I found the scene you were referring to.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkSpo6DR59c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm trying to think of a reply to that clip. But, after watching it, I just... that, my mind... just doesn't feel.,;'ffffffffghhhhhhhkgfp[[[ purlpe 34 truckstop!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 14, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I'm trying to think of a reply to that clip. But, after watching it, I just... that, my mind... just doesn't feel.,;'ffffffffghhhhhhhkgfp[[[ purlpe 34 truckstop!


Ladies and gentlemen, we found the new Scissors 61 of our age


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2009)

Mindblowing.


----------



## Burke (Aug 15, 2009)

Mindbending


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2009)

Mindblending


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 16, 2009)

Woah. Ok, that was weird. 

I just woke up a few hours agao in my back yard. My clothes are dirty and torn, dried blood surrounded my nose and ears, and all I can remember was clicking on a youtube link a few minutes ago. 

Only it wasn't a few minutes ago. I come into my house and bring up this forum only to find I made a post, a post I don't remember making, days ago after I (apparently) watched that clip. 

My house is a mess. My couch had been slashed open (I think by me), all the contents of my refrigerator are piled in the middle of my garage in a pyramid, and there's what appears to be a garbage back full of diced up hobo  (judging by the pile of clothes smelling of urine and crack laying next to it) in my living room. 



I guess what I'm getting at is, despite my attempts to defend M. Knight in previous posts. After seeing that clip (I think), I'm no longer very hopeful for this movie.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2009)

Jesus, that video is a weapon of ultimate destruction 

Bury it under spoiler tags before it claims a new victim


----------



## Shade (Aug 16, 2009)

Holy shit, that video just drained everything. Every silent hidden hope I had for this movie all washed out and down the drain. WTF did I just see?


----------



## Burke (Aug 16, 2009)

Wait, what am i missing that makes you all freak out? o_O


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 16, 2009)

I had the decency to simply allude to it; SS7 went that extra, baneful step of displaying the tragedy. The _literal_ tragedy, where M. Night decided it wasn't enough to have a film critic character that's totally irredeemable and loathesome, but then to have him die in such a forthright manner, with dialogue that's only discernible purpose is to decimate any notion of allegory.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a feeling that the movie adaptation will fail epically....is Avatar really popular enough to have a live action movie made after it?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2009)

It's good enough. The real question is, is M.Night good enough to make a live action movie of Avatar.

Answer's no.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 16, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Woah. Ok, that was weird.
> 
> I just woke up a few hours agao in my back yard. My clothes are dirty and torn, dried blood surrounded my nose and ears, and all I can remember was clicking on a youtube link a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


That's cause you didn't forward those comment chain letters


----------



## Jaga (Aug 16, 2009)

i found some pics from the set of the movie from dA link

fire nation logos


----------



## Burke (Aug 16, 2009)

Well atleast tahts some good accuracy.
@jove im going to pretend i know waht you just said


----------



## Quaero (Aug 18, 2009)

*An aleaged extract of the script, read at own risk*

Done 



Beware! This link fowards to an inimaginabe source of mindscrew if you even remotely understand the series.

Proceed with EXTREME caution. 

Ps: Oh no! I knew this would happen! Fang ate Roku! (and Koh, and Pathik)


----------



## Koi (Aug 18, 2009)

^Oh Jesus.  I pray that that isn't real.


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

> the war will return in three years, giving the firebenders control over their Chi, and thus the ability to create fire themselves.



Wait...whut?


----------



## Mozu (Aug 18, 2009)

Quaero said:


> [/url]
> Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Chainer, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite
> 
> Posted by:


----------



## Chee (Aug 18, 2009)

The only time that it was mentioned, as far as I can think of, was when Zhao killed the yen (or was it yang?) fish. But it didn't destroy the spirit world, it would've done more damage to the world.


----------



## Austeria (Aug 18, 2009)

Quaero said:


> here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never seen that before but it's priceless.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Quaero said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Christ The more I hear about this the more I know I'm going to hate it.

And they fused Avatar Roku, Fang and freaking Koh together, what the hell is that!

Why can't Aang be both with Katara and be the Avatar, there's nothing the Job Description that says the Avatar can't have girlfriend. (At least I hope not for this movie's sake)


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 19, 2009)

@ Lady in the Water clip:  Kill it.  Kill it with FIRE!

@ "Early Draft":  OMFG.  That _can't_ be the draft.  At least, it can't be accurate.  "Choose between being with Katara or being the Avatar"?  The deal from the show was "Choose between being with Katara or being able to use the Avatar State".  Even then it was sorted out so Aang could do both (he likely just didn't comprehend that "giving up Katara" was only _temporary._  Guru Pathik's exact words were "_Learn_ to let her go, or you cannot let the cosmic energy flow in from the universe." The idea was that if he had to, he would be able to let Katara go, but not that he had to let Katara go permanently and be celibate)

My expectations for the movie are dropping by the second.


----------



## Chee (Aug 19, 2009)

They are probably gonna try and make it more of a choice to create tension and shit.


----------



## Burke (Aug 19, 2009)

I can reason with the 3 years thing, because its going to take a few years to make the three movies, and if they make it like 1 year like its supposed to, the actors will over age their charecters, so this 3 years thing is best. As far as the other changes, they are outlandish, but you have to understand that movie adaptations of cartoons will never ever ever be like the original cartoon. That is something ive learned to accept with movies, and you all should too.
P.S. stop complaining, we ll know your still going to see it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm not reading it, but I assure you, there's no way in hell a script exert could be out like that.

Shake your head and laugh at the fail.

And keep a small measure of your soul praying it's not true.


----------



## Noah (Aug 19, 2009)

N??ps said:


> I can reason with the 3 years thing, because its going to take a few years to make the three movies, and if they make it like 1 year like its supposed to, the actors will over age their charecters, so this 3 years thing is best. As far as the other changes, they are outlandish, but you have to understand that movie adaptations of cartoons will never ever ever be like the original cartoon. That is something ive learned to accept with movies, and you all should too.
> P.S. stop complaining, we ll know your still going to see it



Holy shit, finally. Who are you and where have you been this whole time?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 19, 2009)

I declare, that this movie will give us all cancer ._.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, at least cause of that we won't have to sit through the second and third movies


----------



## Burke (Aug 20, 2009)

Noah said:


> Holy shit, finally. Who are you and where have you been this whole time?



Yo mean you have come to accept that fact too? Finally a tard with some sense 

tard=narutard


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 25, 2009)

Noah said:


> Holy shit, finally. Who are you and where have you been this whole time?



I dunno where Noops came from, but it looks like you're still residing in a place where they confuse a carefree attitude about the movie for some kind of logic or reason. There are legitimate complaints about this movie, and you know that, mister. 


Anyway:

Number one: why did this thread fall to page 2 again? 

Number two: this is my 999th post in this thread. I've been writing 1,000 sporadically for the last few days, and it's going to be massive. Massive enough that I can't post it all in one day. That and the fact that I haven't finished it... So over the next however many days, Jove's 1K will be presented to you, my favorite specific-interest-internet-forum-unrelated-subforum-thread people in the world. The true 1,000 will be coming later today.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 25, 2009)

You'd better make that first post kick ass though. The true 1000. It will be the stuff of thread legend.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 25, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> You'd better make that first post kick ass though. The true 1000. It will be the stuff of thread legend.



I consider it all one post, akin to Sozin's Comet being one episode divided into four sections. And thus, it begins:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was just over a year ago that Avatar: the Last Airbender, transmitted it's final episode. And on that night, pages in this thread flew by with astounding alacrity. And thanks to that fandom frenzy, soon thereafter we achieved done of my NF Avatar thread goals: 500 pages. It's nominally arbitrary, I know, but to me that validated what we had all known for a long time: this thread was awesome. That was another goal of mine: to make this thread a citadel of the Avatar fandom. Everything could be found here: news, drama, shipping battles, lulz, debate, philosophy, history, devotion... everything. And it was possible because very awesome people devoted their time to this thread. What was a simple discussion thread has evolved into a Fortress of Incredible housing an eclectic coven of Avatards devoted to lulz, pedantic posturing, and the greatest show ever to take breath. Yes, a show that was so awesome that it _took breath_.

And even though the show has been moribund for a year (that would be, _bereft_ of breath), there remains sustained activity in this thread. And so this thread continues to be rewarding and satisfying, but my post count within it has steadily risen. And eventually, I realized that I was going to reach the 1000 post milestone.

The question of my 1000th post's concept would be a complex issue... with a simple answer. It would have to be something devoted to the show, reveal a frightful devotion and effort, be far too ambitious for NF, and display my typically highfalutin verbosity. *Obviously, I had to rank all 61 Chapters*. I had to, and I wanted to. I desired it. I craved it. My mind was hungry for it. I'm a listmaker. I make lists. I torture myself to construct them and agonize over slight demarcations. I tried this at least a half dozen times, tortuously poring over the stratification of quality, and stalling. 

But this time I was focused, and it began thus:



By sorting the organized Books into qualitative pools, that became this:



And from that,  this list was derived. I know that others have ranked the Chapters before, most prominently the lurid, wretched cunts at DongBuFeng. But I claim the staus of Ultimate Episode Ranking for this thread. I want this to be the source the fandom makes when they consider a grading of the Chapters. That it spreads and infests the fandom, promulgating the quality of this thread and becoming a renowned example of the fandom’s comprehensive audacity. I want this to be _the_ Episode Ranking List. If someone were to walk into their local library, demonstratively strut over to the Reference Desk and demand a ranking of every episode of _Avatar: the Last Airbender_, the clerk would scribble this url on a notecard and insouciant flip it over to them. That what I want this Ranking to be.

Most importantly, I dedicate this post to my lovely, enchanting, and astonishingly patient girlfriend, Laura. To everyone’s disbelief, she puts up with this overindulgent nonsense. The constant, latent fear that an Avatar ramble could arise instantly before she can brace herself. The inappropriate use of Avatar-related metaphors. The wildly oblivious mentions of the show itself. The outrageous praise I heap upon the show in totally pedantic phrasing... she's tolerated it all. I mean honestly... can you imagine having do deal with this? It makes me virulently ill to think about it, and I'm the perpetrator. And she’s not only tolerated it, she fully encouraged me in the writing of this omnibus monstrosity, and pushed me to finish it quicker than I probably would have without her. I can write 8,000 words about Avatar over however many days, and still, without even a faint penumbral shadow of hesitation, fawningly say that she‘s more awesome than the show. Way more awesome. Tell her so: _Rice Ball_.

And so... the list:


_Avatar: the Last Airbender_ Episode Ranking​

*NOT RATED* 

*The Beach*

Once upon a time, there was a boy named Substance. Substance enjoyed his life; people craved his company, and would protect him. Then a mean, rapacious monster named Ambition flew in. Literally. Ambition literally flew right in. Ambition's actually an excellent pilot. Ambition has a private flying licence, and over 1800 air hours. Ambition could make a living from it, if Ambition was honest with itself. Seriously.

Anyway, Ambition decided it wanted to rape the living fuck out of Substance. As I mentioned, Ambition is rapacious. That was not a randomly chosen adjective. But as Ambition's sallow, rapier-like nails descended upon Substance, Dignity arrived. Dignity, the square-jawed stoic of heroic timing, casually slapped Ambition's bilious paw away. Ambition tried every trick it had, but Dignity saw through its pointlessly labyrinthine processes and eventually stuck a thundering blow to Ambition's xiphoid process. And with a cavalier pace, Dignity walked over to end Ambition's tyrannical influence for good.

It was at that point that Mike and Bryan burst into the heart of the carnage. Having recently signed a pact that allowed Ambition to control them for one week, they callously slaughtered Dignity like it was fucking Grendel's Mother, tied Substance up in a most awkward and salacious position with Strychnine-coated barbed wire, and told Ambition to go to town, fully aware of what that meant. Ambition certainly did "go to town," it's maniacally savage intercourse leaving Substance with a punctured liver and a collapsed lung. There were no survivors.

And that's how The Beach was made.


*60.* 

*The Painted Lady*

There's a problem with this sort of ambitious list, a catastrophic flaw that yearns to undermine the entire list itself: you feel distraught if you like every single thing you are ranking. And I do I like every episode. I've lost all critical capacity in _Avatar_-related materials. So ranking an episode as the last-place episode is painful. Is Painted Lady a woeful entrant to the _Avatar_ canon? No, I don't believe so. It would be an enthralling entrant to a lesser ouevre, certainly. But it does have some deficient pacing, and it's possibly the apex of Katara's Mary Sue-ness. And that's saying something.

*59.* 

*The King of Omashu* 

I reiterate: I like this episode. It does manage to introduce an enigmatic, beloved character that also happens to be a member of the White Lotus, and it introduces the Defeat the Fire Lord plot point. But it is pretty inessential, however endearingly goofy it is. Even a quick glance at tvtropes.com would reveal the singular presence of _Avatar_ on that website. Like most great narratives, the plot is recognizable but so full of idiosyncracies that it seems like it could appear in no other manner. Still, there are a number of _Avatar_ episodes where yo wonder if this plot could not be transplanted into another heroic kid's show. King of Omashu is such a show, even though it is hilarious throughout.

*58.* 

*The Waterbending Scroll*

This might have been a tad higher, if not for the hilariously cartoonish "dust cloud fight" in the climax. I guess Western animation did that some influence on the show. This episode reminds me a lot of the pilot, in the way Zuko relates to Aang. But it does give a greater sense of the discipline of Waterbending, and provides some interesting tension between the industrious Katara and the naturally gifted Aang, Unfortunately, this tension was left to this episode...

*57.* 

*The Awakening* 

Book 3 began with a inaudible scream. And that’s an apt metaphor, because superficially, a lot happens here: two extended exposition sequences, a grand fight scene, any number of deus ex machina… And yet, they never spending enough time on one thing for it to mean anything. The only scene they laid out for resulted in Katara undermining the entire feminist ideals of the show, turning into a sniffling, histrionic mess because of daddy issues. However, it does provide a nice parallel to the scene between Zuko and Ozai, which is equally tense for entirely different reasons. It also ends with one of the more poignant shots in the series.

*56.* 

*The Great Divide* 

Fine. I'll defend the Great Divide. I really love the stylization of the differing stories of Win Jei and Jei Win. Avatar never broke from their established look, so those vignettes are a refreshing part of the canon. And it's an excellent use of Rashoman Effect. But it also is, by a stunningly large margin, the most inessential episode in the series.


*55.*

*Avatar Day* 

Pleasantly innocuous. However, Detective Sokka remains woefully underrated. Yes, Wang Fiyahh swooped in and stole his spot, but Detective Sokka is still excessively great. Also, Kyoshi and Aang's relationship sometimes interests me more than Aang and Roku. As contrasting elements, there always seemed to be a frigid relationship between the two, and near disinterest from Kyoshi towards Aang's problems. For it's placement in Book 2 I believe it works, a final bit of frivolous, jovial fun before the Book's story arc truly begins.


----------



## Burke (Aug 26, 2009)

1.) This post, however long it may become, and however many posts it actually takes up, will forever be known as, "The Truely Epic 1000th Avatar Related Post Made By Avatar Joveku", or the shorter version, "The Post". I will personally make sure that "The Post" is known to the world! Just look at my signatre already.

2.) In a very ellaborate fashion, I successfully told your girlfriend that she was "awesome". I tried to refrain from merely posting, "Your awesome!", and by trying to avoid it, i over avoided it, and the intelligent beast-child of a compliment can be found on her profile page.

3.


> I dunno where Noops came from, but it looks like you're still residing in a place where they confuse a carefree attitude about the movie for some kind of logic or reason. There are legitimate complaints about this movie, and you know that, mister.



Ahem, *deep breath* NO! (joke)
I will have you know that I am the type of person who is willing to compensate and make peace with live action adaptations of cartoons. It is a bad habit, but that is just the way i am built, and i have this compentative nature with every movie i see ... except for Meet the Spartans ... it sucked hardcore. Anyways, even with Avatar, one of the best cartoons ever, i still make these compensations and i will continue to reason with the leaked information about the movie until i see the final product, and as of now, i have nothing but good wishes for this movie.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 26, 2009)

Considering that the majority of episodes start with "the", Titling Jove's opus "The Post" is perfect.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Aug 26, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Considering that the majority of episodes start with "the", Titling Jove's opus "The Post" is perfect.


Why not call it The Big The?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 26, 2009)

Nah, "The Post" sounds more epic.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm just amazed that Jove took time away from writing that young adult novel that he's been working on since 2006.
Can't wait to see it published buddy!


----------



## Burke (Aug 26, 2009)

Young adult novel? what is it about? Haha.


----------



## Mozu (Aug 26, 2009)

Jove's writing a YA novel? 

Perhaps, one day, you too shall adorn my bookshelf right next to John Green, Jove.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 26, 2009)

N??ps said:


> 1.) This post, however long it may become, and however many posts it actually takes up, will forever be known as, "The Truely Epic 1000th Avatar Related Post Made By Avatar Joveku", or the shorter version, "The Post". I will personally make sure that "The Post" is known to the world! Just look at my signatre already.
> 
> 2.) In a very ellaborate fashion, I successfully told your girlfriend that she was "awesome". I tried to refrain from merely posting, "Your awesome!", and by trying to avoid it, i over avoided it, and the intelligent beast-child of a compliment can be found on her profile page.
> 
> ...





Superstarseven said:


> Considering that the majority of episodes start with "the", Titling Jove's opus "The Post" is perfect.





ReikaiDemon said:


> Why not call it The Big The?





Manw? S?limo said:


> Nah, "The Post" sounds more epic.





N??ps said:


> Young adult novel? what is it about? Haha.





Hiroko said:


> Jove's writing a YA novel?
> 
> Perhaps, one day, you too shall adorn my bookshelf right next to John Green, Jove.



AWWWW MAN I wanted it to be one continuous ranking/1k post then you guys had to come along and mess that up  I hope Koi comes for all of you tonight.:

While I'm here excellent Jove and the beach is exactly where I thought it would be............... exactly where it belong.


----------



## Burke (Aug 26, 2009)

masterriku said:


> AWWWW MAN I wanted it to be one continuous ranking/1k post then you guys had to come along and mess that up  I hope Koi comes for all of you tonight.:
> 
> While I'm here excellent Jove and the beach is exactly where I thought it would be............... exactly where it belong.



Well, he hasnt posted since "The Post", and how can you make us wait over a day to post in this magnificent thread.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 26, 2009)

Jove is the closest thing to a patron saint we have ,we could have waited.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 26, 2009)

Haha well I'm egging him on here, so you should get post nr. 2 tonight.

*dangles irresistable metaphorical carrot in front of Jove's nose*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 26, 2009)

Hiroko said:


> Jove's writing a YA novel?



Yes. It is a rousingly polemic yarn about a boy and his sister, who commit incestuous act in protest of the draconian government that is oppressing the people of their village. The people of the province the village is located are appalled, and this revulsion leads to a Vote of No Confidence and the sweeping of Parliamentary elections, which results in the institution of widespread reformative legislation.

They continue the i*c*st, though. 

It's a non-metaphorical satire about people who commit i*c*st as a form of civil disobedience.

Anyway, this post is once again dedicated to Laura, my voluptuous, cherubic siren, instigator of Oranjekoorts and adroit carrot-dangler. Nonpareil of awesome, she should be commended for her inexplicable tolerance of such bollocks as the net few thousand words. Tell her so: The Kuchikicest FC.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*54.*

*The Headband*

A pleasant and rewarding conceit to a show, which somewhat subverts the hackneyed Footloose concept by making it less campy and more about legitimate control over adolescent emotional development. There?s also some pretty sensual Kataang ship fodder going on, which takes place over the brilliant piece the Track Team conjured for The Flamios. This episode is an archetype of the first half of Book 3: the plot is innocuous, but the show itself looks incredible. The art of Book 3 is so consistently stunning. We also begin to see the emerging desperation in Zuko, as well as his aimless anxiety over his dissatisfaction with returning to the Royal Line. However, that pays off with the introduction of Combustion, which might have been portentious at the time but ended up being a massive disappointment itself.

But more importantly, this show introduces the Nonpareil of Esteem, the embodiment of the essence of human awesome, the most sublimely perfect being of the Avaverse... Wang Fiyahhh. Don't fret that Wang Fire's episode is a lowly #52, instead of #1. Wang Fire accepts and embraces this; that's who Wang Fire is, people.

*53.* 

*The Fortuneteller*

A show simultaneously dedicated to romance and science, I?ve always liked this one as a pleasant bit of fluff, and it does have a layered message. But  with the fruitful shipping and diplomatic fundamentals, it?s nearly as inessential as The Great Divide. Still, it has a nice theme about pseudoscience and mysticism, without becoming preachy or vindictive. In fact, it's possibly the finest example of the contention between Katara's faithful enthusiasm and Sokka's sardonic skepticism. In the end, it recognizes the social value of fortunetelling, which I felt was a proper stance. And the Volcano sequence was fantastic. _Avatar_ had a tendency to supplement inconsequential plots with exhilarating actions scenes, which is certainly the case with this episode. The Fortuneteller also has the distinction of containing the Panda Lily musical cue, which is one of the more popular Track Team pieces amongst the fandom.

*52.* 

*Return to Omashu*

Azula basically single-handedly saves an episode from inessential status, as she meets and battles Aang for the first time, in a thrilling 3rd act sequence. The pentapox b-story was silly, but an amusing catalyst for the real plot, which only reveals itself late in the 2nd act. I also feel that the Omashu resistance was underplayed; the fact that they felt so betrayed by Bumi was almost casually referenced. There was quite a bit of movement in this episode, with the pentapox evacuation and the climactic battles, but I yearned for more about the presence of the Fire Nation in a subjugated Earth Kingdom city. I felt that this episode was more anodyne than it should have been. But it is here that we get our first misdirect of Book 2; the most logical choice for the role of Aang?s Earthbending teacher refuses the offer. 

*51.* 

*The Western Air Temple*

Obviously, it was going to be awkward more when Zuko joined the Gaang. But the episode is kind of awkward itself. It sort of meanders about until Zuko finally reveals himself. And while the fight with Combustion Man was exciting, his character never earned the emotional investment needed to make his defeat meaningful. He never reflected upon Aang _or_ Zuko's condition in Book 3, which is what a character like his was supposed to do, at least with Zuko. But Zuko is also hilarious in this episode, and I can say that this episode drastically improves upon repeat viewings. For one thing, the revelation of the Western Air Temple's design is still as breathtaking as it was when it first aired... IN CANADA. It was awkward, but it wasn't as awkward as it might have been, and it concludes with one of the more surprising and startling bits of dialogue in the show, which led to a very unsurprising nuclear holocaust of Zutara that startled no one.

*50.* 

*The Northern Air Temple*

A charming moral tale about the passage of time and culture, it was nice to reestablish Aang?s Air Nomad connections before he went to sincerely learn his first foreign element. And, more importantly, we also begin to fully establish Sokka?s ingenuity and mechanical inclination. Furthermore, we get insight into the Fire Nation?s technological advantage, and their thirst for progress. War Minister Qin makes his first appearance as well, in a far more dignified manner than we'd grow accustom to seeing him. I also love the seamless blend of hand-drawn and CGI, something _Avatar_ had perfected from the very first Chapter. I feel like I am underrating this one a bit, especially when you consider the final shot pays off so well on the Day of Black Sun? a full 34 episodes later! 

*49.* 

*The Boy in the Iceberg*

The series begins with an episode that does indeed hold up, and in fact grows more likable as we become further removed from the series' run.  Not only does it include the breathtakingly eloquent original title sequence, it includes a number of famous scenes, and effectively introduces all major characters. In fact, it?s remarkable how well the personalities are established without seeming like stock characters. Aang as the prankster hero , Zuko as the sullen semi-antagonist, Iroh as the antagonist's counterpart who assuages the irredeemable quality of said antagonist, Sokka as the cynical chauvinist, and Katara as the optimistic hope-monger; all seemed so natural, imbued with the grace of the art and the show's nuanced concept.  Of course, the art is noticeably different from later episodes, but still lush and inviting. But even severed from The Avatar Returns, this is a fun and vibrant episode. Even after 61 Chapters and a bevy of memorable scenes, its' hard not to think fo the penguin sledding scene as a defining moment in _Avatar_, if only for the Track Team musical score of it.

Speaking of severing episodes, I?d like to point out that it was a considerably arduous feat to judge a lot of these two-part episodes separately, let alone the four-part Sozin?s Comet. And when you think about these specials, you really are presented with two entities: the episodes separated and the episodes together. There?s such a distinct feeling to the conjoined parts, even if they were produced as distinct episodes. Because of this, I am ranking the special episodes, regardless of whether or not they were intended as multi-part episodes, within the list itself. They will be designated by half numbers. 

*48.* 

*The Southern Raiders*

A dilemma of pacing. The show seems to veer between speeds, and it?s detracting and disorienting. The first two acts are subdued, with the second continuing that pace until moving at breakneck speed near the actbreak, and the final act continues this havoc before abruptly becoming eerily quiescent in the lead up to the climax. In truth, the pacing works well once they arrive at the Southern Raiders' ship, and he disturbingly quiet scene of Yon Rha slipping deeper into paranoia on his trip to the market for his mother is utterly mesmeric. But it seems like overkill; they took far too long to get to the action, even if Katara stopping the rain is one of the most galvanizing and thrilling sequences in the series. The one thing holding it together are the flashback segments, which are captivating. It's kind of nice to see a oft-referenced character, a character who's death had a profound influence on a main character, be revealed, providing meaningful insight into the motivations and vulnerabilities of that character. Especially if that character is the mother of the affected player. Of course, that only happened _once_ in _Avatar_

*47.* 

*The Runaway*

If the episode was about Hawky, and I mean _exclusively_ about Hawky, akin to an avian-based Zuko Alone? it would be #1. In fact, it would be the ONLY RANKED EPISODE IN SUCH A SCENARIO. But it is not. It?s about gambling, maternal instinct, I dunno. WHO CARES?! It?s not about Hawky! I must mention the Raymond Scott influenced score the Track Team created for the montage of Toph/Sokka/Aang hustling. It?s stunning. And it is touching to see the tumultuous bond between Katara and Toph strengthen. Equally strengthened is the notion that every goes well until Katara gets it in the way. This episode a good example of the problem with hating early Book 3 Chapters: while the plots may be relatively light in their relevance, the shows are well-constructed, beautifully drawn, and enjoyable.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Aug 26, 2009)

Another great Post, Jove.  Keep 'em coming!  With you on our side, we WILL turn this thread into the most epic thread across the entire internet. 

I have to say, this was my favorite part of the post:



Jove said:


> It was awkward, but it wasn't as awkward as it might have been, and it concludes with one of the more surprising and startling bits of dialogue in the show, which led to a very unsurprising nuclear holocaust of Zutara that startled no one.





Nope, no surprise at all...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 26, 2009)

Manwë Súlimo said:


> Another great Post, Jove.  Keep 'em coming!  With you on our side, we WILL turn this thread into the most epic thread across the entire internet.
> 
> I have to say, this was my favorite part of the post:
> 
> ...



Heh, nope. And I trust you guys. With you guys supporting me, we will rule the internet very shortly.

I'm looking forward the most to really debating placement and stuff... but we don't have to wait until The Post is over. I'm sure you guys might be anticipating what's coming up, as well. I'd be interested to see what might match up there.

It's so hard to keep these under the character limit and still get a decent amount of episodes in...

By the way, I forgot to congratulate TV on his 500th post. Well done, young man! You worship the Espada but act like a Captain.


----------



## Superstarseven (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think I'll be debating even though I disagree with your analyses of some episodes.
You have my support though. If I could *Digg* it, I would.


----------



## Burke (Aug 27, 2009)

Jove, your words make love with my mind.

Another beautiful entry to The Post. I can see it now:
Book 4
Jove

Chapter 1
The Post​


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 27, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> I don't think I'll be debating even though I disagree with your analyses of some episodes.
> You have my support though. If I could *Digg* it, I would.



Well, this is a purpose of this; I'd like to debate. At the very least, to hear about the disagreements. It's not like I'm giving these episodes broad statements of "OMG NO WAY BRYKE WTF!" or "POMG IZ THE BEZT!:amazed." Though I would like to...


----------



## Burke (Aug 27, 2009)

I just realised that i joined 3 months before Jove, but he is literally 10x more awesome than me.

Debate:
I think that the Southern Raiders deserves a better spot in my opinion.

I think that the Great Divide deserves a worse spot in my opinion.

That should get us started.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 27, 2009)

He spends his time trolling ulquihime.


----------



## Burke (Aug 27, 2009)

...  ...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 27, 2009)

masterriku said:


> He spends his time trolling ulquihime.



Blechtara? 



N??ps said:


> I just realised that i joined 3 months before Jove, but he is literally 10x more awesome than me.
> 
> Debate:
> I think that the Southern Raiders deserves a better spot in my opinion.
> ...



I can see that. The think one of my problems with the butterness towards the Great Divide is that it really is a well-constructed episode. You might counter that it's a bit formulaic, but I adore the way they designed the flashback-stories. I think with The Great Divide, they told an inferior story better than they told some more interesting stories.

I consider The Southern Raiders such a show. It's hard to justify putting that there... but I couldn't see a reason to move it higher.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 27, 2009)

And so, we continue. This post continues to be dedicated to the voluptuous Laura, my ravishing Nederlandse muse, a purveyor of gloriously vicious invective, bestowed with a figure of supreme fertility, and a girl that can pull Wax out of nowhere in a youtube battle. How cool is that? She continues to make sure these posts are delivered on time. That's quite awesome, and she should hear about it: Toujo Aya FC

-------------------------------------------

*46.* 

*Imprisoned* 

I should rank it higher simply for this being the only episode in which Haru is tastefully clean-shaven. I do like this episode, even if it carries the weight of all successive Preachy Katara episodes. She tolerable here, however, and Haru’s father is remarkably voiced and characterized. His stoic defeatism is an excellent contrast to Katara's unmitigated optimism, especially at this early point in the series. This show is also our first and last real taste of Earthbending for a long while (to the point where they had to use Haru as the Earthbender in the first video game), and at times a moving story that shows hope seeping into the weathered _Avatar_ world after years of warfare. And it is impossible not to be awed by George Takei's perfectly rigid performance as the condescending Warden. 

*45.* 

*The Avatar Returns*

I suppose lists like this favor later episodes, due to the suffocating influence of narrative. It’s difficult to avoid judging episodes solely upon plot. An episode that answers more questions, that reflects upon an further established character, that culminates a story arc… these are episodes that are looked upon more deferentially, and that's justifiable and proper. But this episode deserves much more commendation, because it truly is a solid chapter, and a number of stirring moments, especially our first glimpse of the Avatar State. And like the debut episode, it provides the necessary exposition and establishment of Universe in a natural manner. It's also quite alarming to see how easily Aang disposed of Zuko within the ship.

*44.* 

*The Firebending Masters*

Containing one of the most rapturous, beautiful sequences in the show, this episode was a welcome confirmation that although Zuko’s entrance into the Gaang was a tad awkward, once he was there excellence would follow. Of course, Aang and Zuko’s interactions are certainly uncomfortable at times, especially considering that ungodly amount of homoeroticism spread throughout this episode. The way they quip and talk to each other seems perversely forced at times, but it does manage to stabilize itself once they enter the first temple. And this is one of rare episodes where Sokka is just insufferably annoying. But still, the Sun Warriors were a nice addition to the Avaverse, and come on… the Dancing Dragon! And tiny toddler Toph playing a caves! With Badger Moles!

*43.* 

*Bitter Work *

As far as fatuous plotlines go, Sokka getting wedged in a hole in the ground is probably about as silly as Avatar got, especially when the plotline actually facilitated major character development. But then again, Sokka is awesome and even a silly plot based around him is going to be worthwhile. Likewise, the interaction between Toph and Aang are sublimely hilarious; Toph became more endearing in this period of episodes by not changing one bit and remaining brash and obstreperous. It's also very cool to see inter-elemental dynamics at play; this was never explored with Water, so to see it done with Air's natural opposite, Earth, was very cool. This is also one of the better a-story/b-story parallels between Zuko and Aang, once again demonstrating the fundamental difference between the two, as Aang perseveres and Zuko self-destructs. However, we do learn that if the sky sent a bolt of lightning towards Zuko, he could take it, and he could GIVE IT BAACKK!!!

*42.* 

*The Avatar and the Fire Lord*

This might seem low… especially for an episode with such a cataclysmic plot reveal. And it does contain the most elite strengths of the show: meaningful use of flashback, fascinating backstory, a dual story… but I’m not sure what the show is about. If it was simply a story about the causation of the war, and that would be fine, but it also tried to attempt to relate Sozin and Roku’s relationship to Zuko and Aang’s, and I’m not sure it’s a very sturdy connection. It seems like a languidly constructed episode; perhaps _Avatar_ was a little too confident in their flashback alchemy. But flashbacks work best when juxtaposed with current situations; this one simply told an old story. An excellent episode, nonetheless. Roku simultaneously bending all four elements inspired an audible gasp from the SDCC '07 crowd during the Book 3 Trailer, and it stands as one of the most spontaneously cool shots in the series.


*41.* 

*The Tales of Ba Sing Se*

There’s mixed views about this one; some utterly despise it, others consider it amongst the better episodes in the series. I fall into the latter, even though this is technically ranked in the lower portion. The odious, totally inapplicable word “filler” is mentioned quite a bit in relation to this episode, and it _is_ somewhat inessential, but what I love about this episode is that it sheds light on a whole new character: _Ba Sing Se itself_. We see it's people, it's streets, it's charm, and it's faults. And honestly, consider the stories themselves: Zuko’s date, Sokka’s poetry slam, Iroh’s dedication to Lu ten (with subsequent dedication to Mako)… there’s some classic material in this episode. If you deride this episode, you hate character development, and show a totally ignorance and disregard for story structure and all things good and decent in this world. And that’s that.

*40.* 

*The Puppetmaster*

It had been rumored that there would be a Halloween-type episode that would be scary and frightful and ghoulish… of course, this aired the week after Halloween, but it remains the most tenebrous, dark, and brooding episode in the series. Hama is excellently rendered, going from genial to maniacally grotesque, and the flashbacks are, like always, sagaciously utilized. It was nice to see a rumination on the baneful, potential evil inherent in bending… even if Bloodbending was NOT a welcome addition. Yes, it is cool, but do we need to open that floodgate, whereupon every single facet of an elements unique properties is open to use? It is cool, though…

*39.* 

*Nightmares and Daydreams*

This might be a controversial placement. But _Avatar_ was underrated when it came to lunacy, and shambolic scenes. Just because every other show on Nick is brash and chaotic and obnoxious doesn’t mean _Avatar_ can’t do the same, just in a more artful manner. We also see *Dr.* Wang Fiyahhhhh, and Aang’s big epiphanic moment is “No, Fire Lord Ozai; you’re the one who’s not wearing any pants.” How great is that? Well, it's _almost_ as great Appa and Momo's samurai battle, which is one of the more unexpected shifts in the show, and as funny as anything in Ember Island Players. This episode itself is often unkindly looked upon for being so carefree before the Invasion episodes, but it's a common technique to place a breezy episode before a monumental and climactic one, as was the case with this episode and Day of Black Sun.

*38.* 

*Jet *

Possibly another controversial placement. There was something about this episode that sort of reminds you that your protagonist are, in fact, children.. I suppose, more specifically, the scene in which the Freedom Fighter celebrate their victories of the day. It seemed more like kids in a treehouse than revolutionaries. But then again, we can juxtapose that with what turns out to be increasingly dangerous and flagrant terrorist behavior, and the character turn of Jet, from swoon-worthy idealist to ruthless and pragmatic gang leader, was perfectly accomplished, and the viewer’s empathy with Katara is legitimate. Also of note, that scene where the Freedom Fighters feast in celebration of their earlier victory is SO Hook, and yet ironically Dante Basco is not in this episode at all.

*37.* 

*The Ember Island Players* 

Avatar takes a barbed wire baseball bat of reflexivity and hits us square in the face with it. This episode had been hyped by Mike and Bryan for a long time as the funniest episode in the series, and it just might be, at least on a cursory level. It is truly a love letter to the hardcore fans, but there is very crafty additions of plot inserted, even if they are about shipping. As far as synopsis episodes go, this is as fine as it gets.

*36.* 

*The Warriors of Kyoshi* 

An excellent early-series type episode, introducing relevant new characters and further advancing the protagonist’s personalities. And delectable, it’s Sokka that is provided with the most progression, as we begin to see the chauvinistic tendencies or his original character outline fade, only a few episodes into the series. So it’s an important episode as well, because a typical show would have milked that trait dry, but Avatar simply replaced it with traits that were more rewarding. Likewise, Aang begins to accept his responsibility as the Avatar, even while still maintaining some of his prankster tendencies. I always get a tad emotional at the end, with Aang saving the village and flying away. It's such a fantastic addition, one that was not originally planned, either.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 27, 2009)

> Haru is tastefully clean-shaven.


[YOUTUBE]sIOgGBE5yOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2009)

Legendary series of posts, Jove y


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 27, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> y



:amazed

Why doesn't this exist?!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2009)

Because there is nothing that could summarise that much awesome.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 27, 2009)

Hahah so another one done. Thanks for the messages and rep you guys left me. I told him he didn't have to dedicate each post to me but he insisted (and is surely exaggerating more than slightly in his praise of me but I'll let it slip for now ).

Glad you guys enjoy it though. The creation of the posts (well his editing mostly) is definitely eating into our time so I'm glad it's appreciated


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2009)

Jove's tearing into The Beach was amazing 

I loved at the start where he was arranging the slips of paper into groups, and stuck The Beach far away in its own sad little corner.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 27, 2009)

He was quite excited to get that first post up because he could rag on The Beach. And I loled massively at his arranging techniques. I had seen those slips of paper on the walls for a while before he even told me what they were for (I shall admit it now, I have not seen Avatar aside from the occasional flipping past Nickelodeon and thus did not know what they were). They're still up on the wall actually. Not sure why.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 27, 2009)

It's probably his way of dropping hints:

"Hey, don't these titles sound awesome? You should totally watch this episode. And this one. Hell, all of them "

I can see through your tricks, Jove


----------



## Burke (Aug 27, 2009)

Tales of Ba Sing Se needs a better spot IMO
It filled a few holes, payed a sad homage, had its funny moments, and created some character development.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> Tales of Ba Sing Se needs a better spot IMO
> It filled a few holes, payed a sad homage, had its funny moments, and created some character development.



I can agree with that. That's the dilemma with _Avatar_; there's just far too much substance. Tales of Ba Sing Se was so hard to fit in. It's seems incredible that it's not even in the top 40, but I couldn't find any Chapters I could move behind it.

I might have mentioned this somewhere in there, but my Favorites list would be pretty different than this list. I tried to be objective, thinking about things like how an Chapter would seem if you isolated it from the other 60 Chapters.

I kind of want to do a Favorites Rankings now...


----------



## Voynich (Aug 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> I kind of want to do a Favorites Rankings now...



*SIGH* x 1000

You're not even done with this one yet. But fine baby, you go make another list. I'll just get me a nice pile of books and sit it out again.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

You give the word, we can have a full ten page discussion on the literary value and directing brilliance of The Beach. Drive him out of this thread and into your arms, sobbing furiously, for weeks.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 28, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> You give the word, we can have a full ten page discussion on the literary value and directing brilliance of The Beach. Drive him out of this thread and into your arms, sobbing furiously, for weeks.



I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Burke (Aug 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> I can agree with that. That's the dilemma with _Avatar_; there's just far too much substance. Tales of Ba Sing Se was so hard to fit in. It's seems incredible that it's not even in the top 40, but I couldn't find any Chapters I could move behind it.
> 
> I might have mentioned this somewhere in there, but my Favorites list would be pretty different than this list. I tried to be objective, thinking about things like how an Chapter would seem if you isolated it from the other 60 Chapters.
> 
> I kind of want to do a Favorites Rankings now...



an chapter


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2009)

N??ps said:


> an chapter



I can explain that; I prefer to call them Chapters, but I slip up all the time and call them episodes. So I didn't change it...


----------



## Burke (Aug 28, 2009)

What was that?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2009)

N??ps said:


> What was that?



Nothing but truths. Avatar is Books and Chapters, not seasons and episodes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 28, 2009)

The Post is perpetually dedicated to my elegant and rapturous girlfriend, Laura. She draws people from out of slumber and into her room with her magnetism, her vituperation leaves even those of the highest equanimity frantically seeking refuge, and her innately mesmeric charm inspires diffident rodents to mark her in their zeal. She's amazing. Tell her so: Merlin

---------------------------

*35.5*

*The Debut*

As I said in the capsules for the individual Chapters, it’s an arduous duty attempting to properly rate a program’s initial Chapters. So much is exposition, exegesis, examination… literally constructing the undergirds of the show. And this is especially significant for a show like Avatar, which was distinctly planned to last a specific number of Chapters. Ranking the Debut special as a single entity, I find that it works as the template to most Avatar specials; the first Chapter is calm, measured, usually involving some sort of task, while the second is a shambolic cataclysm of action. The dichotomy works essentially well here; contrast the famous penguin-sledding scene with the first instance of the Avatar State, for instance. But I think the true substantiation of The Debut is that it is not pronouncedly noticeable that these are the initial Chapters; they seem like normal Book 1 Chapters.

*35.* 

*The Library*

The first part of "The Fury of Aang,"  it’s climax introduced two separate plot points: Appa’s disappearance, and the Day of Black Sun. And, more surreptitiously, it introduced the concept of the Lion Turtle acting as an adviser of sorts to the Avatar. The Chapter itself is purposefully quiet, almost conceding to the concept of the library setting, climatically exploding with one of the more underrated bits of action in the show, with Wan Shi Tong's nearly demonic attempt to imprison them in the Spirit Library forever. Wan Shi Tong has held out as one of my favorite minor characters. We also receive insight into the destructive nature of human error, as Zhao's past reflects poorly upon the kids, even Aang. It's hard to judge this one on it's own, however, as there's not much actual plot.

*34.* 

*Appa's Lost Days*

Alright, let’s talk about “filler.” I’ve already explained in great detail, on far too many occasions, the nomenclature of “filler.” Especially the delineation of it’s use, and why it’s completely and inescapably inappropriate to use when discussing an original work, such as Avatar: the Last Airbender. But fine, let’s just say that filler could, despite all logical inpulse, be used to describe an Avatar Chapter that has the audacity to stray a fiber’s width from the plot. If Appa’s Lost Days is filler, than it’s goddamn great filler. And frankly, it’s not filler… it deals with a main character’s journey, a journey which happens to coincide and flesh out important parts of the story. It also won a Genesis Award from The Humane Society of the United States in the category "Outstanding Children's Programming," for it’s moving and at times heartbreaking depiction of Appa’s travels to find Aang. We also see Hakoda fro the first time, as well as Guru Pathik, as the move towards Book 2's finale becomes conspicuous.

*33.* 

*The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1)*

With a firm Princess Mononoke influence, this Chapter is another example of Avatar suiting the tone of the Chapter to its environment. Just as The Library was a subdued Chapter, The Spirit World is an agreeably placid Chapter and it manages to sneak in an environmentalist theme without becoming overwrought.  This episode marks what is, essentially, the beginning of the main arc of the show. This is also where we truly begin to uncover the Avatar Universe and it’s intricacies, and begin to see the truly honorable and likeable nature of Zuko, as he chooses to save his uncle rather follow Appa. Unfortunately, it does contain one of the enduring, lingering questions in Avatar: Why can Iroh see Fang?

*32.* 

*The Earth King*

A laudably efficacious bridge between the height of Long Feng’s treachery in Lake Laogai and the finale, this Chapter manages to work so well simply due to the gratification of finally seeing the Earth King, as well as Long Feng’s arrest. It’s surprising how little actually occurs in the A-story of this Chapter, as the Gaang merely present their case to the The Earth King. There's some delightful moments as the King interacts amongst the lower rings for the first time, but other than that, it's very much akin to episodes like the Avatar State: set up premise, play out scenarios, climax. And while is is pleasant, the b-story makes this Chapter such a treat, as if the a-story was perfunctory. We literally see Zuko’s inner turmoil, in it’s symbolic glory, and we begin to anticipate his defection to Good. But what makes this Chapter so memorable is the climactic reveal at the end, the reappearance of Azula under Kyoshi Warrior guise. It's a brilliant closing shot, alluding to the closing shot of Siege of the North, Part 2. I mention the Track Team use of leitmotif quite a bit, but Avatar had a exceptional knack for referencing past scenes1.

*31.* 

*The Waterbending Master*

It’s difficult not to view this Chapter as a grand morality play, is it not? The show is a vibrant and almost forceful argument for progressivism, equality, and dignified treatment of others, as a clear rebuke of moral relativism and an interesting anthropological case study. A culture that is more clearly defined, yet suppressive, thrives while the more communally supportive, but physically disconnected one flounders. And yet, love undermines the undergirds, and cleaves two isolated, possibly contemptuous, sister tribes. Aside from that, this Chapter marks the end of Book 1’s journey; they finally reached the Northern Water Tribe, underscored by one of the most beautiful and complex pieces in the show (as they pass through the water locks). It also contains a brilliant fight scene, perfectly encapsulating the personalities of Katara and Pakku and their talent differences. It’s such a nuanced fight. Equally nuanced is Zhao’s plan to dispose of Zuko and recruit Iroh, and paying off with a magnificently baneful closing shot of Zhao‘s fleet.

*30.* 

*The Boiling Rock, Part 1*

I’m not sure what it is about The Boiling Rock, and especially The Boiling Rock, Part 1, but it’s a real paradox: it's affecting but also disengaging.  It’s possible that the infuriatingly unorthodox way this Chapter was released (officially: on DVD. In the real world: some dude from Blockbuster on a lunch break) has a part in this. Perhaps it’s the lingering awkwardness of Zuko’s presence around the Gaang. Perhaps it’s the fact that Hakoda, upon whom this whole plot is based,  appears for a full 4 seconds. Whatever it is, something seems peculiar about this one. And yet, when Hakoda gets off that gondola at the end of the Chapter… it’s just the most goddamn emotional reveal in the entire series. We are also reintroduced to Suki, who establishes herself as the hottest girl on the show, by a stunning margin, in this Chapter. 

*29.* 

*The Boiling Rock, Part 2*

First of all, I tried to find a way to separate these, because ranking them next to each other makes me look indolent. But this is the way it fit. Again, the disconnect of Boiling Rock made it excessively difficult to rank. Objectively, it belongs in the higher half, if not the upper third, but it’s easy to underrate it and put it in the bottom third. That said, In contrast to the more understated Part 1, Part 2 is gripping, and filled to the brim with action. It contains one of the most thrilling flash fights in the series, the awesome Sokka/Suki/Zuko v. Azula/Ty Lee battle atop the gondola, as well as an amusing prison riot and some awesome, frenetic movements by Suki that were really well produced. But most importantly, it contained vital Zuko/Mai interaction leading to Mai’s startling betrayal of Azula, which is essentially the beginning of the final part of the series.


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 28, 2009)

I just saw Zuko alone a few minutes ago and every time I watch the end I always think of this episode 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrMRmEeCfJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 28, 2009)

It's the lighting, I swear to god.


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 29, 2009)

I actually never really watched this show much...
i mean when i saw it on nickelodeon i watched it and loved it but i really never kept up with it.. I only watched like 6 episodes but i did love them


----------



## Burke (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey jove, is there a Jove FC yet?
I would love to make one 

P.s. The your campain zaru is in my sig as is the most recent "The Post" edition.


----------



## masterriku (Aug 29, 2009)

P r i d e said:


> I actually never really watched this show much...
> i mean when i saw it on nickelodeon i watched it and loved it but i really never kept up with it.. I only watched like 6 episodes but i did love them



Hmm how can I put this nice and respectfully..........yeah screw that

*WATCH IT* !!!!!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's worth watching every single episode except that one we make fun of constantly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 29, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> Hey jove, is there a Jove FC yet?
> I would love to make one
> 
> P.s. The your campain zaru is in my sig as is the most recent "The Post" edition.



Heh... I _can_ become a Mod in 2008. I know it.

You're very sweet, but a Jove FC probably wouldn't work, though. I'm pretty much a hermit of the MD and this thread... I'm a pretty obscure NF member.
-------------------------------

This post continues to be dedicated to Laura, my stunning, statuesque maiden. A paragon of radiance, conjurer of hours of sympathy-yawns, and the most sincere and thoughtful person there is. She's just so awesome. Tell her so, she needs to hear it: Link removed.

*28.* 

*The Desert*

I really can’t think of another show in recent memory that did more for women and the female gender than _Avatar_. Most of the strong characters are girls, and basically all of the girls are strong, in some way. And although she is often an insufferable Mary Sue, and even though her illogical recalcitrance very nearly destroys everything they are working for at least a few times, and even though she was a she undermined the show’s aforementioned celebration of the female gender by being a blubbering mess in The Awakening… it’s hard not to love Katara, because of the Desert. While Aang is stunned by Appa’s disappearance, Toph is useless on sand, and Sokka is tripping on cactus juice like Carlos Castaneda, Katara is a stubborn, determined, brilliantly diligent force, almost willing them out of the Si Wong Desert. But as this was the second half of “The Fury of Aang” special, it also focuses on Aang’s increasingly erratic emotional behavior, which explodes near the end, causing him to go into the Avatar State for the second time in Book 2. Katara bringing Aang out of it, by hugging him and not letting go, is one of the most affecting scenes in the show. Likewise, Iroh and Zuko’s escape from capture by Toph’s pursuers Xin Fu and Master Wu is an agreeable b-story, a satisfying, if brief, intermingling between two of Book 2's story arcs. This episode marks the true beginning of the mystical White Lotus within the plot.

*27.* 

*The Serpent's Pass*

The first part of the “Secret of the Fire Nation” special, Serpent’s Pass generally follows the traditional Avatar structure for  the the first half of double chapters, with some sort of task established and accomplished, long stretches of tranquil movement and an extended action sequence. Some of the most transcendent shots in the show occur in this chapter, during the moonlit scenes in the middle of the chapter. One of the cooler things about the chapter is that we get a more detailed glimpse into the lives of the people upended by the war. It also effectively presents Aang’s emotional strife, and resolves it, all within the span of one single chapter. And we are reacquainted with an old friend: Cabbage Merchant. And Jet. Him, too. The scene with Zuko and the Freedom Fighters stealing the food complements the moonlight scene very well.

*26.* 

*The Day of Black Sun, Part 1*

All that stuff I said about the first half of Avatar double-chapter being the expository, mostly reserved chapters? Forget it for this one. It does follow that structure, but compared to the other Part 1’s, this is remarkably tense and chaotic. For one thing, there is no clear delineation between the action of Part 1 and Part 2 in Day of Black Sun. The battle begins in Part 1, with some of the more intense fighting and sequences taking place in this chapter. In fact, it might even have an equal amount of action as Part 2. But this chapter is also quite gripping, as well, from the congregation of old friend to begin the chapter, to Hakoda’s rousing speech, and the infiltration of the Great Gates of Azulon. The one thing that was a tad awkward was Sokka’s somewhat arbitrary insecurity about his failure to inspire the invasion force, but it paid off well when he took control and literally led the invasion.

*25.* 

*The Day of Black Sun, Part 2*

I’ve got a confession to make. By the time Day of Black Sun was about to air, I had lost a lot of my passion for the show. The string of chapters that I, at the time, perceived as lackluster and uninspired had corroded my devotion to the show. Before DOBS aired, I pondered how I felt about this, and decided that I wanted to be hopelessly dependent upon the show. So I listened to the Track Team. For an hour, alone in my dark room, I listened to every Track Team piece I had, which was 35 minutes worth at the time. And it unlocked with me all the unqualified love, all the stark and fluid fervor I felt for Avatar that was vitiated by weeks of chapters that were, and I stress _at the time_, underwhelming. And so I watched DOBS, transfixed on every frame. And I felt rewarded, and never questioned my ardent devotion to the show again. And while it was really Part 1 that holds a reservation in my heart, I give a slight edge to Part 2 due to the superlative parallel scene of Zuko/Ozai and Aang-Sokka-Toph/Azula. It’s our first indication that while Azula is a master, Ozai is an unprecedented level of elite, with the way he manipulates Zuko. We also see a glimpse of Ozai’s astonishing raw power.

*24.* 

*The Swamp*

If the designation of chapters as underrated is already a theme of this post, allow me to subvert it by stating that this chapter is almost certainly overrated, and I acknowledge that fully. But the Swamp is one of the more spiritual and insular chapters of the show, and I always favor those. I especially favor the shows in which Aang or another character has visions, especially ethereal ones. And I liked the kinds of images they had; Katara and Sokka had mournful, bittersweet images reflecting their loss and guilr, while Aang had an enigmatic one, which serves as our first introduction to Toph, whom I consider the show’s most popular character. The Swamp is also an excellent example of the dichotomy of action found within Avatar: long stretches of measured, often cerebral pacing, followed by a gigantic action sequence. And Katara/Aang v. Swamp Monster is one of the more exciting and lengthy battles in the show. And seeing water benders in the Earth Kingdom was pretty cool, and provided for one of the more amusing b-stories in the show.

*23.5*

*The Boiling Rock*

As far as the normal two-part specials go, this one probably has the least distinction between the chapters. And so it flows exceedingly well. Like most other Avatar two-parters, it is carefully delineated between the first Chapter, which establishes the situation and involves a task of some sort, and the second Chapter, in which there is more climactic action. But the Boiling Rock is slightly different. Because the two Chapters are so fluidly connected, there’s really more of an ebb and flow feeling to this. Taken together, you could say that the special is about bonds; the friendship between Zuko and Sokka, the romantic relationships between Sokka and Suki as well as Zuko and Mai, the paternal relationship between Sokka and Hakoda… they are the sole inspiration behind every action in the Boiling Rock. Which is ironic, considering that the most memorable aspect of the show is the severance of a friendship, between Mai/Ty Lee and Azula. This is an interesting special as well, because it is almost totally self-contained. Beyond the betrayal of Azula, it’s pretty much the story of a prison-break-in/break-out. But once again, Avatar never faltered with these types of Chapters; the story was always engaging, as it was here.

*23.* 

*Bato of the Water Tribe*

Coming late in Book 1, this is essentially a perfect late-season 1 chapter, especially for a serial television program with a defined timeframe, like Avatar. It touches upon everything we’ve learned about the characters, while introducing characters that would be seen later in the series. With so much focus rightfully on Aang and Zuko for most of Book 1, it’s nice to examine the past of Sokka and Katara, and at the same time further develop Aang. If Book 1 was about Aang’s struggle to accept the fact that he is the Avatar, highlighting his young age and understandable immaturity, than this might be Book 1’s most efficacious chapter.  Aang’s anxiety and fear of losing Katara and Sokka is well-constructed and turns out to be truly heartbreaking, but it’s also an excellent display of Sokka’s growth. I’ve said it before: Sokka is the most satisfying character in Avatar. His adroit performance in the ice-dodging scene, displaying his talent at leadership and decision, subtly hints at his later decision to leave Bato and rejoin Aang, a scene that always chokes me up. Bato of the Water Tribe also introduces the insanely popular June. Iroh’s unashamed flirtation with her is one of the highlights of Book 1. Finally, this chapter contains the best one-on-one Aang v. Zuko fight in the show; the framing and motion when they fight around the well, and on the rooftops, is incredible.


----------



## Xion (Aug 30, 2009)

Can we really trust such a notable American "anime" to someone like the director of The Crappening? The notorious M. Night Shamalamadingdong?


----------



## masterriku (Aug 30, 2009)

Shh we are having an important moment in this thread.

Talk about that...............unpleasantness after wards.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Aug 30, 2009)

Or you could just talk about it in the thread dedicated specifically to the movie.


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

uhh this whole page just made no sense to me at all


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 30, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't go back one or two pages to figure out any context.

This post remains in dedication to my comely and captivating bewitching girlfriend, Laura. The citadel of all things good and decent about this or any other world, she really is the sweetest and caring person you could meet. And obviously patient and supportive, as she still encourages, tolerates, and reads these posts. How awesome is that? Tell her: Karin FC.

----------------

*22.* 

*The Cave of Two Lovers*

If you happened to receive Nickelodeon, or, more pointedly, the Nicktoons Network, in 2006 and early 2007, there’s a distinct possibility that you know this chapter by heart. You might not even be aware of it. Just about every time I checked, this chapter was being replayed. During that time, if there was one chapter scheduled on a particular day I would have bet everything I could that it would be The Cave of Two Lovers. And so, an chapter I mildly disliked became one of my favorite chapters. In fact, if this list was judged solely as my favorite chapters, this might be in the top ten, and I‘m not a Kataanger at all. It’s redeeming qualities are enormous: the astoundingly catchy and endearing songs the Track Team wrote for the hippies, the characterization of the hippies themselves, the beautifully tragic story of Oma and Shu (and the way it‘s drawn), classic “exasperated Sokka” moments throughout, Zuko and Iroh’s early troubles attempting to live as refugees, and some subtle parallelism between Aang and Zuko. Where Aang embraces his love for Katara, Zuko shuts himself off from Song, unable to open up even when clearly affected by her pain. And in that, we get the first example of Zuko being presented with the human side of the War. Honestly, as far as “inessential” goes… this is phenomenal. For the record: yes, this episode was #31 on The Grate Blue Wall. Whilst writing this, I bumped it up to 22, and I seriously considered going higher. Much higher…

*21.* 

*Sozin's Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King* 

The first appearance of Sozin’s Comet on the list, and I’d like to point out how exhaustively difficult it was to rank the individual Chapters of Sozin’s Comet. As far as _Avatar_ specials went, some of the double-Chapters blended into each other better than others, but Sozin’s Comet’s chapters really are only nominally distinct. While that sometimes makes for a panic-inducing night of staring at a blue wall, it also gives the finale of the greatest show ever produced room to breathe, resulting in perfect pacing. Part 1 is a thoughtful beginning to Sozin’s Comet, beginning as a lighthearted beach romp, introducing the portentous plot point of Ozai’s genocidal intentions, and presenting the dilemma of Aang’s disappearance. It ends with the ominously disturbing coronation of Ozai as the Phoenix King, which practically seems like something lifted from The Triumph of the Will. We’re also reintroduced to the wildly popular lust-magnet June. But most importantly, it introduced the most vibrant, magnetic, omnipotent leviathan of in the Avaverse: MELON LORD, a juggernaut of such exquisite supremacy that it had to be limited to one brief scene, lest the finale be overwhelmed by it’s sublime and pure awesome. Very much akin to it’s counterparts in the avatar Godhead, Wang Fiyahh and Hawky.  We should thank Mike and Bryan for having the resolve to subjugate what must have been intense desire to let those three usurp the show, instead of limiting them to a few brief appearances. The Melon Lord scene is a fine example of the comfortable, natural pacing of Sozin’s Comet. It almost certainly would have been pared down if the finale was limited to three Chapters. Some have suggested that the Melon Lord is Toph. 

It is not Toph; it is Melon Lord.

*20.* 

*The Southern Air Temple*

Avatar already had enough hype when it premiered. It was “Anime-influenced,” it had an unusually complex and erudite premise for Nickelodeon, Mike and Bryan themselves had been around for several reputable years, and it was a pet project of Eric Coleman… a lot hinted that Avatar would at the very least be a respectable program. And many shows of this ilk tend to have an episode that makes everyone’s eyes glaze and widen, where everyone realizes that transcendence is not just possible, it’s inevitable. Additionally, children’s shows of this ilk have the added element of displaying a maturity and devotion to artistry that reveals that the show will appeal to all ages, not just the targeted demographics. Most times, this sort of episode comes midway through the first season, after characters are established and fully able to be undermined or subverted. Avatar did it in it’s 3rd Chapter. For one, it’s our first parallel Chapter, with both Aang and Zuko grappling with their past. Aang is forced to accept the decimation of his people and culture, while Zuko struggles with the innocuous, often subordinating status as banished Prince. And this is especially in the face of the inimical Commander Zhao, who we meet in this episode. And each story climaxes with an iconic scene: Aang with his involuntary Avatar State upon seeing Gyatso’s remains, and Zuko’s famous Agni Kai versus Zhao, which contains perhaps the most popular musical cue in the show, and the most stylized and visually appealing fight in the show until Sozin‘s Comet. Avatar’s crew really loved sunsets and twilight, and when you draw it that well, why wouldn’t you?

*19.5*

*Avatar: The Fury of Aang*

The mid-way point of Book 2, we’re presented with a major plot turn, and a mid-point reassertion of the stabilizing concept of Book 2: Aang’s continued struggle with the Avatar State. The Fury of Aang was used to assuage the agony of the mid-season break, and supposedly was designed as two separate episodes and not as a two-Chapter special. This makes sense, considering that the only connection between the two episodes is the capture of Appa, which is a miniscule portion of The Library. However, I’m also skeptical of this, considering how closely The Desert follows the climax of The Library, and how well they fit together in presenting Aang’s emotional breakdown. Of course, The Desert is truly Katara’s grand moment, where her personality shines it’s brightest. But we also see vulnerability in Toph and Sokka’s greatest comedic performance. One of the cool things about this special is that our a-story (the Gaang) and our b-story (Zuko and Iroh) are both put on the path to Ba Sing Se. bBut not a straight path, of course. Having just missed each other in this episode in the saloon, they are sent to Full Moon Bay, where they would miss each other again. It shows the unmistakable fluidity of Book 2 at this point.


*19.* 

*The Deserter*

Fire was the most enigmatic of the elements on the show. It’s corresponding Nation was a mystery until Book 3, with only miniscule details of it’s culture leaking through in the first two Books. It was always presented as evil by hearsay and generalist historicism, but even at the beginning it was clear Fire was more complex than that, if nothing else than by the characterization of Iroh and Zuko. It was this chapter that we are presented with an even further distortion, through the remarkably cynical philosophy of Jeong-Jeong. But it also might be the most accurate. Fire is capricious and pernicious, but also beautiful and propitious. Jeong-Jeong ultimately gives us insight into the destructive aspects of the element, especially psychologically, although it’s strange to think that such a high ranking member of the White Lotus would be _that_ fatalistic about his element. Aang’s struggle to learn fire bending, his first attempt to learn a non-native element, is fascinating, and his fight with Zhao is hilarious. And as I’ve noted, I love visions, and Roku’s appearance to Jeong-Jeong is one of the most sumptuous scenes in the show.

*18.* 

*The Blind Bandit* 

_Avatar_ pays homage to a lot of works within the show. Some detractors suggest that they sometimes stumble over the line between homage and larceny. I’m sure if you were keeping track at home, you could have anticipated elements of certain iconic works to reveal themselves in the show. But I’m not sure anyone could have foreseen an entire act devoted to pro wrestling. Or that it might legitimately be the funniest scene in the series; it truly is the zenith of Sokka’s quirk. But it also serves a very proper purpose as well; only such a monumentally grandiose scene could effectively introduce the most poplar character in the series, the delightfully incorrigible Toph Bei Fong. And with her, one of the most ingenious aspects of the plot: Toph’s blindness, her method of listening to the earth, and the incredible graphical manner in which it is depicted.  I struggled with this chapter’s placement more than any other. I’m not sure it’s a better chapter than The Deserter, or Sozin’s Comet: Part 1, or Bato of the Water Tribe. I’m still perplexed by an chapter like this; is it so highly revered due to the introduction of a cherished character, or does that itself justify such reverence? The show is pretty much exclusively devoted to making Toph look as cool as possible, managing to sneak in an acceptable amount of vulnerability as well. And it does foreshadow future problems nicely, with Toph’s father hiring in Fu and Master Wu to capture her in a typically baleful Avatar ending. So while I’m not sure if the chapter might be overrated due to TophGod issues, I’m also befuddled about whether I’m underrating it here, because it does reveal a main character and it’s a substantive chapter as well.


----------



## Burke (Aug 30, 2009)

> Whatever you do, don't go back one or two pages to figure out any context.


W0N3D 

Btw my favorite quote in avatar is when katara comments on sokkas "warrior's wolf tail"
Katara: "It also lets the other warriors know that your fun and perky!"


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 30, 2009)

How have I missed this tightly woven bundle of awesome? I've trekked across this forum looking for a thread to call home yet I've overlooked this near masterpiece.

Well, here I am. Time to look back and make sense of the awesomeness.

Done. Okay...I was right.

Continuing the countdown!


----------



## Burke (Aug 31, 2009)

Velcro!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Btw my favorite quote in avatar is when katara comments on sokkas "warrior's wolf tail"
> Katara: "It also lets the other warriors know that your fun and perky!"



And wouldn't you know it, we get to that episode today! tomorrow!
------------------------

Post #1000 has, and will always be dedicated to my Low Countries chanteuse, Laura. She's a magnanimous caregiver, has exquisite taste in music, art, and teas, and does not tolerate overcooked meats. She _does_ tolerate my _Avatar_ obsession, because she's so lovely and lovable and awesome. Tell her so: Kaizoku.


*17.* 

*Lake Laogai*

If Book 1 was the closest to a traditional anime color scheme, and Book 3 was full of bold, stunning colors, then the latter portion of Book 2 was an ungodly level of tenebrous. Catacombs, caves, underground indoctrination prisons, evildoers private lairs? there was so much in Ba Sing Se was lit by a faint green nebulous light, emitted from those unique Earth Kingdom crystals. It was pretty cool as an effect; the Earth Kingdom's trademark city awash in a green hue. And the apex of this murkiness is found in Lake Laogai, with so much of the action taking place either at night or in a subterranean setting. Just about everything works; Jet?s brainwashed confusion, Zuko?s panicked desire to capture Aang spontaneously reemerging, Long Feng?s calculated insidiousness? everything. The only way you could watch this chapter and feel even the most inchoate tinge of disappointment is if it?s the first airing and the creators have hyped the fight scene as the best in the series. For instance, the scenario that a_ctually happened in real life_. Of course, the chapter is also infamous for Jet?s death, which is very much unambiguous and terrified Nickelodeon so much that it obviously affected the liberties granted for Book 3. This chapter also foreshadows Zuko?s upcoming internal strife, as well as his failure to choose Good, with the fantastic symbolism of the Blue Spirit mask sinking into the lake, representing his detached identity. And finally, it was so goddamn exhilarating to see Appa appear from out of the Sun, and it still is. As far as plot goes, and movement, Lake Laogai has to stand as one of the more propulsive and busy shows in the series, hardly ever slowing down, and even when it does, it?s for something like the scene where the Gaang interrogate Jet, which itself was remarkable for it?s tension (as well as it?s blitzkrieg collage in Jet?s mind).  The one detracting element is the addition of Toph?s lie-detecting ability, which was NOT welcome. And the presentation of it was, ?Hey, I can do this. I?m going to be doing this from now on.? It?s as bad as blood bending... 

*16.* 

*The Avatar State*

I can see why some overlook this chapter. As a season premiere, it?s a peculiar entrant until it?s climax. Whereas The Awakening tried too hard to be a cataclysmic, propulsive archetype season opener, The Avatar State seems almost too content with it?s normalcy. For most of the chapter, it?s an often silly attempt by the overzealous General Fong to find a way to bring out Aang?s power. And while the struggle over the morality of such a thing is a welcome plot point, it is a pretty basic premise. It?s possible The Avatar State could have been affixed with that repulsive ?filler? misnomer. That is, if it weren?t for the chapter?s dramatic sequence with Roku explaining the Avatar State to Aang, which stands as one of the most phantasmagorical and stunning images in the show. However, it is the b-story, and _it's_ climactic sequence. that puts this chapter into the top 1/3rd, wherein Azula?s treachery nearly leads to Zuko?s demise, and concludes with Iroh and Zuko?s official banishment. The closing scene of the chapter, where the two kneel by a creek and cut off their topknots, is one of the more dolorous and powerful scenes the show produced, their stoic silence producing unspeakable tension and empathy.

*15.* 

*Siege of the North, Part 1*

Even though this is technically the first part of the Book 1 Finale, it?s difficult not to view this as the middle portion of the Northern Water Tribe Trilogy, bookended by The Waterbending Master and Siege of the North, Part 2. For one thing, there?s very little exposition. There?s build-up in the preceding hours before the battle, and character relationships are more firmly entrenched in order to pay off in the climax, but beyond that, all the establishment took place in The Waterbending Master. So what we?re left with is a bridge chapter, setting up the tasks and struggles of the culminating chapters and doing a proper job of foreshadowing. That does not mean it?s not an exceptional chapter itself, as the ranking would imply. Zuko?s infiltration into the Northern Water Tribe is one of the most thrilling asides you?ll see, and a terrific presentation of his ingenuity and perseverance. Meanwhile Aang continues to struggle with his Avatar duties, and his retort to Yue?s incessant whining of, ?I?m just one kid,? is possibly the most poignant and meaningful lines in the series. It basically summarizes all of Book 1. We also see Sokka and Yue develop and implode and then rekindle, a lesson in bending theory through Zuko and Katara, and two of the most augustly ominous shots in the show: the moment when the ?black snow? begins to fall, and the sunrise before the resumption of the battle. This chapter did exactly what it needed to do: embellish The Waterbending Master and set the positioning for Siege of the North, Part 2. But really, the chapter stands on it?s own quite well.

*14.* 

*The Guru*

Akin to how I rate The Swamp higher than I presume the consensus ranking would be, I go even further for The Guru. As I?ve noted, I absolutely adore episodes that have a dreamlike quality, with likeminded scenes sequences. The Guru is the zenith of these kinds of chapters. On paper, this chapter is practically an illustrated lecture on the chakras, simplified to an 8-year old's understanding. And Bowdlerized too; notice they never revealed the location of the Water Chakra. *ahem* However, it is in no way a soporific exercise; the smash cuts and breakneck collages, with concomitant sound design by the Track Team, is stunning and evocative . The diverse use of color schemes and scenery for each Chakra gives each scene it?s own distinctive mood, culminating in the transcendent, otherworldly Thought Chakra scene. The highlight, though, is the Heart Chakra scene, which contains one of the most popular Track Team underscores, and some of the most exquisite, resplendent animation in the series. The way the clouds swirl to form the Air Nomads, dissipate and then reform into Katara?s visage is one of the most break taking and affecting sequences in Avatar. It?s so overwhelming. Equally powerful is the scene reuniting Sokka and Hakoda, whom we finally meet in this chapter. But this chapter is the first half of the Book 2 Finale, and so is the archetype Avatar set-up chapter:  cerebral and grippingly expository, shadowed by Azula?s incipient coup de etat.

I?d also like to explain why the introduction in the episode of metal bending is awesome, compared to the repugnant lie detetction ability. In Lake Laogai, Toph?s display of lie detection _serves_ the plot, but is not supported by it. She simply reveals this ability. In The Guru, her acquired ability to bend metal is _learned_, and presented _alongside_ Guru Pathik?s wisdom. In fact, it is directly related to his words, and acts as a transition between the scenes. This is one of my favorite segues in the show, and connects Toph?s struggle with Aang?s.

*13.* 

*Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2)*

It?s sort of odd that a show known for breathtaking and worthwhile two-Chapter hour-long specials, perhaps the most exquisite two-parter was in fact broken up over two weeks. Which is kind of unfortunate, since the two episodes almost seem adverse to avulsion; they exist to be linked together. But Avatar Roku has to be one of the most well-thought and produced episodes of the series. Think of a scene such as when Aang and Zuko both run Zhao?s blockade? that?s a stunning scene, and yet it?s a climax _of the first act_. It would take a monstrously sublime and powerful peak to stand up to that, and this Chapter contains one of the most riveting scenes in the show, with Roku?s practically omnipotent dispatching of Aang?s tormentors. It?s one that still leaves me engulfed in warm sentiment and adrenaline, and overwhelmingly emotional. Obviously, we are introduced to Roku in this episode, who would serve as Aang's spiritual mentor throughout the series and, and we are also introduced to the concept of Sozin?s Comet, which would be the culmination of the show itself. But as I noted, the structure of the episode is pretty cool; a sumptuous exploration of Roku?s temple in the second act is bookended by two extremely volatile acts: the blockade and Roku's appearance. For most shows, this would be a clear top 5 episode.


----------



## Burke (Aug 31, 2009)

I have an idea for something new to occupy us after this, you should list the top 20 characters 
20 seems about good, you oculd go more or less, mabye a top 10 ^^


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2009)

N??ps said:


> I have an idea for something new to occupy us after this, you should list the top 20 characters
> 20 seems about good, you oculd go more or less, mabye a top 10 ^^



Mmmm... not bad. That's a list i could really sink my teeth into.


----------



## Koi (Aug 31, 2009)

You should include a sublist of 'Top 5 Charcters with Facial Hair.'


----------



## Burke (Aug 31, 2009)

Top 4 spots would be Wang Fiyah and the 5th would be haru!
But number 1 of awesome obscure characters is...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2009)

This post, having taken the sobriquet of The Post, is passionately dedicated to The Girlfriend, Laura. Laura's a magnetic presence, full of life, and vigor, a shrewd intellect, and the most worthwhile person you could ever meet. And she tolerates a nuisance boyfriend that makes 12,000 word posts. How cool can one person be? Tell her: Karin FC

*12.* 

*The Chase*

You'll need a replacement adrenal medulla after watching this Chapter, with all the adrenaline it foments. Slowing down about as often as a Supergrass album, this Chapter is almost the epitome of propulsion, relentlessly moving forward and building momentum. Even when they slow down, it?s only to have the Gaang argue amongst one another, or to have a random and unexpected tea party between two adored characters, Toph and Iroh. The show was ostensibly about the Gaang attempting to get sleep and being interrupted each time, constantly moving, and in this manner the characters mimic the feelings of the viewer, never given a rest until the final frame. Specifically, this chapter established tension between Toph and Katara, and is a great example of the realism in Avatar?s writing. Most show?s would have made the addition of a new character seamless, especially when the character ran away from home to join the protagonists; Avatar presents a true struggle, replete with strife and blowouts. It also contains one of the most riveting, intense fight in the series to this point: the Mexican Standoff between Azula, Zuko, and Aang. For one thing, Zuko?s sudden arrival is one of the more squee-worthy moments in the show, and the use of the abandoned town is creative, and exquisitely drawn. And it presents us with our first taste of Zuko fighting alongside the Gaang, which was glorious at the time. Conceptually, this is a very complex chapter, and the pacing is challenging, and so it?s triumph is one of the greatest in the show.

*11.* 

*Sozin?s Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters*

It was frightfully difficult to keep this Chapter out of the top ten. There's an anxiety whenever a milestone is reached anyway; at this point, a Chapter is either a top ten Chapter or it?s relegated to second-class status. But as far as favorites go, this is my favorite Chapter of Sozin?s Comet. Because Sozin?s Comet was originally intended to be a three-Chapter finale, the addition of an additional 24 minutes allowed for a lot of breathing room, and allowed them quite a bit of creative license regarding the pacing of the show. And so, Sozin?s Comet really functions more like an enhanced two-Chapter special, like two hour long Chapters with mini-climaxes within the halves. The first two Chapters follow the typical _Avatar_ formula of a serene, thoughtful opening half, and this culminates in The Old Masters. But, as it turns out, the Old Masters are not merely the Order of the White Lotus, whom are finally revealed, but the four previous Avatars. Their advice to Aang, and Aang?s subsequent discovery of the Lion Turtle, is pleasing, but obviously the White Lotus steal the show, as does the touchingly melodramatic reconciliation between Iroh and Zuko, a highlight of the series. And in the strange position as the 2nd Chapter of 4, it does what it needs to do: resolve the initial, supporting dilemma (Aang?s anguish over committing murder) and set the stage for the final battle. 

*10.* 

*Sokka?s Master*

The discomfort over keeping Sozin?s Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters out of the Top Ten is caused and placated by this Chapter. I just could not find any feasible way not to present Sokka?s Master as a Top Ten Chapter. Book 3 was in a very dangerous situation after The Painted Lady. That was the third Chapter in a row, _to begin the Book_, that could be considered merely adequate. But Sokka?s Master reminds us why this is the best show in the history of shows, and why Sokka himself is the most satisfying character arc in the series. It?s amusing that no one derides this episode as ?filler,? even though it only tangentially has connection to the plot. It?s a character study of Sokka, and pretty much Sokka alone, to the point that there are scenes humorously pointing out the inactivity of the rest of the Gaang in the Chapter. It is a charming tale of Sokka?s humble appeal, and a testament to individuality. And it certainly doesn?t hurt that Piandao is a very explicit homage to Sifu Kisu. The b-story is pretty awesome, too, with Iroh?s trickery in order to disguise his hotness and his buffness. But what really puts this Chapter into the top ten is the very shrewd scene in which Sokka receives the White Lotus tile and we see the symbol on Piandao?s doors. It?s pretty great because not only does it foreshadow Piandao?s connection to the Order, it also makes the viewer even more curious about Iroh?s involvement in the Order, considering his sub-story was so prominent in the this Chapter that it?s impossible not to connect the two.

*9.* 

*The Blue Spirit*

Generally, _Avatar_ kept episodes with very close ties cleaved to one another, as double-Chapters. This is the only instance, besides maybe Lake Laogai and The Earth King, where two separately aired episodes are so firmly dependent upon one another. And so I rank this episode, as The Storm, largely in relation to one another as if they had aired together. It?s hard to remember sometimes that this episode has a very goofy underlying premise: that Aang has to find frogs that are frozen in mud, and give them to Katara and Sokka to suck on in order to cure the illness they both contracted during The Storm. It?s hard to remember because the Blue Spirit is a remarkably lush episode, and plays out like some sort of political thriller, with Zhao successfully plotting Aang's capture, and Zuko?s daring rescue. The scheming Zhao, taking command of the Yu Yen Archers the instant he is promoted, is so fantastic and acted perfectly. And the subsequent capture of Aang by the Archers is a captivating scene, with one of the most sensational Track Team pieces in the series. It truly is unfortunate that the Yu Yan Archers entire presence in _Avatar_ is within this Chapter. But The Blue Spirit plays a vitally crucial role in the overall arc of the show, which in many ways is dependent on relationship between Aang and Zuko. We are given massive foreshadowing, as Aang openly postulates a friendship between the two, and Zuko later turning his back on the Fire Nation emblem in the closing moments.

*8.* 

*The Storm*

At this point in the show, it was already firmly established that Zuko was a vulnerable antagonist. For one thing, we knew that Zhao was a more powerful threat, but we also knew that Zuko had an admirable passion for loyalty, and would choose to do what?s right even if it meant foregoing his quest to capture the Avatar. And there had already been episodes where Zuko?s b-story was a parallel to Aang?s a-story. But it was never more prominent than in this episode, where we are treated to the two lingering questions at the genesis of the series: why did Aang disappear for 100 years, and why is Zuko a banished Prince? The stories themselves are equally heartbreaking and informative, but it?s Avatar?s typical artistry in the use of flashbacks that elevates this episode to iconic status. Besides The Avatar and the Fire Lord, _Avatar_ used flashbacks properly: to reflect upon the current action. And so in the face of calamity during a violent storm, Aang and Zuko?s past calamities provide insight. And their choices are telling: Aang foregoes his past and embraces his role as a savior and protector, while Zuko dheres to HONOR!!!able spirit of his mistakes and also saves someone in danger. Essentially, that Aang?s past troubles were self-inflicted, whereas Zuko?s troubles were inflicted upon him. But in the end, The Storm proved that they were both essentially good at their core.

*7.* 

*Sozin's Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno*

This was a hard one to rank, considering that Part 3 and Part 4 of Sozin?s Comet were essentially one episode that was expanded into two. In this case, I decided to rank the action Chapter behind the epilogue, though the difference is negligible. But goddamn, does this episode move. This might as well by a TTGL episode, there?s so much action. At this point in Sozin?s Comet, the sequencing is paramount, and it is to the credit of Mike, Bryan, Dos Santos, and everyone that worked on the show that this episode is such a monumental success, because the balance of the stories is exceptional. All of them are effectively presented and sequenced: Aang?s phenomenal battle with Ozai, storyboarded by Konietzko himself; Sokka, Toph, and Suki?s aerial bedlam, destroying Fire Nation Warships in support of Aang; The Order of the White Lotus? thrilling siege of Ba Sing Se; and the Agni Kai between Zuko, supported by Katara, and Azula. And it is Azula who truly steals the episode. Her mental breakdown takes place almost entirely within this episode, and culminates with the famous Ursa Scene. Special note must also be placed for the Track Team?s score. They were allotted a string section for Sozin?s Comet, and their score is spot on. It?s tense, foreboding, and evocative. It?s like a movie score, especially during the transitions, and Aang and Ozai?s battle. But the real masterpiece is The Last Agni Kai, the music underneath Zuko and Azula?s battle. It?s purposely slow and, in a brilliant move,  presented high in the mix. It takes what would normal be a bittersweet battle and makes it absolutely gut wrenching.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not interrupting am I?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 2, 2009)

Dammit, Jove, why can't my reviews be as good as yours?

But I agree completely with your synopsis of the Agni Kai between Azula and Zuko.  To me, it was even better than the battle between Aang and the Firelord, because of the emotions involved.  Like you said, the music carried the fight.  It reminded me obliquely of the music in the battle between Obi-Wan and Anakin in Episode 3 of Star Wars.  The score in the movie conveyed a sense of tragedy at the battle taking place, while also conveying the epic struggle that was taking place.

The same can be said for the score during the Agni Kai.  There was a floating undercurrent of immense tragedy, while at the same time there was a heart-pounding rhythm that signified the physical struggle between the two.  Even more evident was the fact that you didn't hear the sounds of the characters during the fight: rather, the music conveyed the emotions taking place in the battle.  To me, that was the high point of the series finale.  I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Burke (Sep 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm not interrupting am I?



TEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!1




> It truly is unfortunate that the Yu Yan Archers entire presence in Avatar is within this Chapter.


This is not true, because one of the rough rhino riders, ... or is it the rough riders ... or the rough rhino's ... anyways, one of the riders was a yu yan archer.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> This is not true, because one of the rough rhino riders, ... or is it the rough riders ... or the rough rhino's ... anyways, one of the riders was a yu yan archer.



I figured someone might call me out on that. I had mentioned that but edited it out. Believe it or not, some of these things are edited _down_. I also kind of felt that Vachir didn't count, even though he clearly was a member at some point. 

And yes, I did have to look that up on AvatarWiki.

Very well spoken, 1True. The Agni Kai was in many ways the most important battle, considering that Ozai was so clandestine through most of the series. He was _representative_ of evil, but Azula was an evil character.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2009)

As we reach the home stretch of The Post, I must remind everyone that it is all devoted to my lustfully literate girlfriend, Laura. It's hard not to be transfixed by her aplomb, grace, and candor. And it's equally difficult not to be humbled by her patience and support. For instance, she puts up with stuff like this, a omnibus post about a long-dead kid's show. She's pretty goddamn awesome, no? Tell her so: Karin FC

*6.*

*The Drill*

It?s very likely that I?m so enamored with this episode due to the main Theme variant that plays during the climactic sequence in which Aang destroys the Drill. A quick glance at my Last.fm page reveals 1,995 Track Team scrobbles, of which 136 are ?The Final Blow,? the unofficial name of the piece. It?s as if they couldn?t stand that the Main Theme was so stirring and inspirational; they just had to make it ten times more dramatic. In doing so, they merely matched the intensity of the scene it supported. The Drill was the latter half of The Secret of the Fire Nation special, and the beginning of the latter half of Book 2, which stands as the zenith of the show. And it?s a fitting catalyst for such a run of Chapters, being one of the most amusing, cerebral, exhilarating shows in the series. It?s also a classic example of Avatar?s tendency to force the Gaang into awkward situations, and not give them an easy answer. When you examine it closely, much of the episode is spent trying to _figure out_ how to defeat The Drill, and the solution is arrived at by a process of trial and error and ingenuity. Sokka continues to shine in this regard, as well as being a substantive comedic force. His various nicknames for the Gaang have all become popular in the fandom. But it is Aang that truly stands out, as we are finally given a one-on-one battle, and most delectably it is with Azula, who is by now firmly entrenched as a viable and legitimately threatening antagonist. Their fight is a chaotic and magnificent showcase, fluidly animated and exceptionally choreographed by Kisu. Azula?s moves are insane, and we are given our first glimpse of Aang Earthbending in combat. But it still comes back to the climax for me. Aang decimating the Drill was a well conceived sequence, and that final wide-shot of the Drill, as the music begins to conclude, is awe-inspiring. It also must be mentioned how cool the b-story is, with Jet?s offer to join the Freedom Fighters being rebuked by Zuko, and his subsequent discovery that Iroh and Zuko are Fire Benders. This is the beginning of Jet?s sub-arc, which is the darkest and most tragic in the show. I must also note the final shot of the b-story; the shot of the monorail carrying Iroh, Zuko, the Freedom Fighters, and the couple from The Serpent?s Pass is stunningly beautiful and delicate, with typically evocative music from the Track Team. All in all, I can say this: I rank it 6th, but this IS my favorite episode.

*5.* 

*Sozin's Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang*

Possibly the most bittersweet _Avatar_ Chapter in the canon. It?s imbued with poignancy, exult, heartbreak, relief, and triumph. The final scene is probably the hardest scene for me to watch, reflect upon, and write about. It?s a calm, tranquil scene that shows that friendship endures after hardship; it?s funny, with Sokka?s amusing attempt to draw a group portrait of the extended Gaang; and it ends with the controversial but uplifting kiss between Katara and Aang, showing the innate precedence of love. But it leaves me anxious and melancholy as well, because this is the end. There is no more _Avatar_ past this point. We?ll never see the characters again; they cease to exist past this point in our lives. There is fandom, but that?s only so therapeutic; it?s not official. And so, while it?s the most enriching and moving way to end a heroic story, the ?poignant ending? also leaves me feeling the emptiest inside. But the reason this block of Sozin?s Comet emerges is not merely because of the climactic aspect of it, but because of how those climaxes are achieved. Azula loses to Katara and Zuko, but the complete mental breakdown she has in the apres leaves both of our heroes stunned, their lamenting faces revealing the sourness of the victory. The White Lotus? complete victory in Ba Sing Se is culminated with Iroh burning the Fire Nation flag off of the Royal Palace;  his anguished face before the act is one of the most touching moments in the entire series.  And finally, Aang?s defeat of Ozai, after the grandeur of the swirling-element edifice he constructed around himself, is meaningful and loyal to the show. Aang defeats Ozai in a singular and spiritual fashion, no matter how vociferously people call Spirit Bending a deus ex machina.. The only detracting element of the Chapter is the inclusion of the scene in which Zuko asks Ozai where Ursa is; it is superfluous and frustrating, but cannot tarnish such an exemplary and magnificent ending to one of the greatest television shows ever made.


*4.5*

*Avatar: Secret of the Fire Nation*

Until Finale Week, Secret of the Fire Nation was the highest rated _Avatar_ airing, and it?s not hard to assess why. Nick promoted it heavily, and a lot of people ended up watching it. It?s too bad they decided to forsake such a strategy once Book 2 ended.  But what we have here is an _Avatar_ special that truly deserved such an audience. The two Chapters, The Serpent?s Pass and the Drill, fit together in a masterful way; The Serpent?s Pass is moody and thoughtful, The Drill is focused and impactful. And really, could we really get to Ba Sing Se, the grandest location of the Avatar World and a place foreshadowed since nearly the beginning of the series, in any other way but a series of chaotic misfortunes and ultimate triumphs? And like most _Avatar_ specials, the first half is more placid and conceptual and often based upon a task. The Serpent?s Pass is really an episode about love. Aang shuts himself off due to his love for Appa and the pain elft after Appa?s disappearance; Sokka likewise shuts himself off from Suki due to the pain of losing Yue. Yet both overcome this, in large part due to the birth of Hope. The second half of an _Avatar_ special is usually driven by suspense and action, and the monolithic presence of the Drill, the Fire Nation?s most ambitious project, is overpowering. But the kids have to find there way as they go, amending their plans numerous times, and, in the end, finding a resounding victory. Secret of the Fire Nation itself stands as 
one of _Avatar_?s finest victories.

*4.* 

*Siege of the North, Part 2*

Book 1 of _Avatar_ concluded with a rousing resolution, but, being _Avatar_, it was far from straightforward. In fact, amidst the bedlam of the Fire Nations invasion of the Northern Water Tribe is possibly the strangest sub-plots in _Avatar_: Koh the Face Stealer. Aang?s mystical journey into the Spirit World (our one and only true visit to it, in fact), and his discourse with Koh, is the most unorthodox and incongruous scene in the show. There are so many classic moments in this episode: Zhao?s manically slaughter of Tui,  Moon Spirit; Zuko?s lament to Aang in the cave, which foreshadows Azula tremendously; and, of course, Koizilla. Koizilla gets me every time; it?s the payoff for the entire Book?s focus on Aang?s growth and struggle with his status as the _Avatar_. Apart from that, this Chapter is the end of Zhao, and it is a fitting and satisfying demise. Zhao was staggeringly charismatic, and there?s something so baronial as he refuses Zuko?s hand at the end. One of the coolest things about the episode is the stylization. When the Moon Spirit is captured, the world becomes awash in a red tinge. When Tui is killed, the world loses all color. It?s striking and sumptuous, and the way color flashes when things are illuminated by the fire bending is practically virtuosic. 

*3.5*

*Siege of the North*

The first major test for a new show is it?s first season finale. Especially if the show is a serial. More than anything, it has to be memorable, satisfying to the fans, and be loyal to the ethos of the show. The tumult of Siege of the North?s consummation, with Aang going into the Avatar State, is the epitome of such a feat, Of course, Aang merging with the La the Ocean spirit, and forming the giant Koi as a manifestation of La?s wrath, is one of those things that probably baffles outsiders. Why would something so silly on paper produce such overwhelming emotions? Well, because by the time it happens, the viewer is so devastated by Zhao?s villainy and the desperation of the Water Tribe, and the main characters we?d grown to love over the Book, that it all pours out during that scene. We?re mesmerized by Aang?s innate power and we finally get to see good fully prevail in a significantly climactic battle. But it?s not merely Aang that is provided a finale-level presentation: Zuko finally has his definitive battle with Zhao, Katara puts her water bending skills to use to protect Aang from Zuko, and Sokka bravely sets out to fight but instead is provided only heartbreak as Yue fulfills her destiny. Take into account the scene with Koh,  Zuko?s frantic underwater infiltration of the Northern Water Tribe, and the cave scenes between Aang and Zuko, and you have a wonderfully paced and diversely written finale. Speaking of the cave scene, it contains Zuko?s lament about being in the shadow of his little sister; that little sister makes an appearance, and in fact the final shot of Book 1 is Azula?s face.  And there we have the bridge to Book 2, wherein  Azula would take the place of Zhao, and manage to outperform him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2009)

Only three remaining 

If I thought about it and went looking, I could figure them out, but that would ruin the surprise.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Only three remaining
> 
> If I thought about it and went looking, I could figure them out, but that would ruin the surprise.



I was going to put a list to recap, but keep in mind every single one of these posts push right up to the character limit...

But since you think it would ruin the surprise, I'll refrain from doing it. I can say that there are 3 _Chapters_ left, but 5 entities.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 2, 2009)

oZSoACDaWC

Therein lie the scrambled abbreviations of the chapters Jove has not yet listed.


----------



## Noah (Sep 2, 2009)

Unsurprisingly, they're all from Book (#)


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 3, 2009)

I remember all the speculation regarding how Crossroads Of Destiny was going to play out.
Of course every one's conclusion was that Aang was going to win. 

There was some backlash actually after it aired.  I recall someone who wrote that it was awful and wanted to wash his hands of it. People were really expecting a victory. Love it when everything gets turned on it's ear like that.


----------



## Altron (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, i totally forgot about this series when it ended. Dang Jove some nice tl:rd posts


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 3, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> I remember all the speculation regarding how Crossroads Of Destiny was going to play out.
> Of course every one's conclusion was that Aang was going to win.
> 
> There was some backlash actually after it aired.  I recall someone who wrote that it was awful and wanted to wash his hands of it. People were really expecting a victory. Love it when everything gets turned on it's ear like that.



Someone thought CoD was horrible?!

Shun the non-believer!  SHUN!


----------



## Burke (Sep 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> I figured someone might call me out on that. I had mentioned that but edited it out. Believe it or not, some of these things are edited _down_. I also kind of felt that Vachir didn't count, even though he clearly was a member at some point.
> 
> And yes, I did have to look that up on AvatarWiki.
> 
> Very well spoken, 1True. The Agni Kai was in many ways the most important battle, considering that Ozai was so clandestine through most of the series. He was _representative_ of evil, but Azula was an evil character.



So that means the evil of book 1 was Zhao, book 2 was Azula, and book 3 was Ozai and azula ^^

P.S. I would so wish that the creators would make us atleast 2 animated avatar movies  Like mabye a movie which has a premise of azula escaping?

P.P.S. AFTER the last The Post post you needto post a final one that lists the episode names in the order you gave and thats it.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually, I think the "means of evil" for each book was:

1.  Zuko and Zhao

2.  Azula and Long Feng

3.  Azula, Ozai, and, to a small extent, Combustion Man


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2009)

And thank you, Noops and Manwe, for pushing this to the next page. 

---------

As we conclude The Post, I am engulfed in sorrow, because this is the last time I am able to declare it's dedication to my incredible, stunning, and sensational girlfriend, Laura. Laura's the greatest thing in my life, an alchemist of emotion turning the baleful to the slublime, transforming anxiety into hope. I'm learning Dutch now, and they have a word for it: stapelverliefd. To be "madly in love." I usually phrase everything with superfluous, redundant, and totally meaningless syllables. But it's pretty simple: Ik ben stapelverliefd. Seriously.

And even though she absolutely pummels me at Minesweeper (and especially at Mijnenveger), she's always caring, cheerful and patient. Patient enough, in fact, to tolerate this list. From it's conception, to the fortnight since I began writing it, and through the grueling posting process, she's always been bemused, and not appalled, by the ridiculousness of it. Can you imagine putting up with this? How awesome is that? Tell her, she deserves to know: Danny Lilithborne


*3.* 

*Zuko Alone *

At the time, when many still considered Zuko to be a secondary character (below Aang, Katara, and Sokka), this was a bold chapter. Devoting an entire chapter to the Honorable Villain, on Nickelodeon, without even a hint of the main cast in the Chapter, reiterated just how refreshing _Avatar_ was. And the framing of the story itself was a welcome bit of pastiche; for a show with clear Eastern influence, a Spaghetti Western motif was quite arresting, especially in the understated, cerebral manner it was written and illustrated. Likewise, it was a classic Book 2 chapter, intertwining itself with several other chapters. The knife featured in The Avatar State is a main focus of the plot, and in the beginning we can see the husband and wife that would reappear in The Serpent’s Pass. But obviously the most impressive aspect of the show is the other framing in the show: skillful use of flashback sequences that reflect upon Zuko’s current labors, and a main reason this chapter is so beloved and revered. Sagacious use of flashback was one of _Avatar_’s main strengths, and this Chapter is their apex in that regard (even if it did create some timeline issues). Also, this chapter did more for Azula’s character than any other previous Chapters, established Maiko, and presented us with the insufferably enduring question of the disappearance of Zuko’s mother. It's the show that got me hooked.

*2.5*

*The Book 2 Finale*

“It’s time.” That was the opening statement in the main commercial for the Book 2 Finale. There were a couple different ones, but that was the first one, and the one that most accurately manifested the distinct tension leading into these Chapters, The Guru and The Crossroads of Destiny. Of course, it also produced a emetic tsunami of Zutaranticipation, but otherwise, it was brilliant. Just those two terse words captured the essence of these Chapters, and the weight of the narrative of Book 2. It _was_ time, time for Aang to master the Avatar State and time for Zuko to decide between the his Fire Nation past and a peaceful future. Underneath all this was the catalyst: Azula’s cunning coup de etat . It inflects everything within these two Chapters, _forcing_ decisions to be made. Of course, the paths to those choices are exceptional: Aang’s Chakras lesson is an inviting and diverse sequence, culminating with the transcendent Cosmic Aang sequence; elsewhere Zuko is ambushed by the Dai Li and must face Katara in the catacombs, leading to near reconciliation. In the end, our two main characters are pushed into deficient choices. Aang leaves his training with Guru Pathik due to Katara’s imprisonment; Zuko is presented with his greatest chance at redemption, but is allured by Azula and chooses to return to the Fire Nation.  And, of course, the Aang/Katara v. Azula/Zuko battle is epic. It’s so stunning; Zuko’s unbridled power and Katara’s passion really steal the scene.

*2.* 

*City of Walls and Secrets* 

_Avatar_ received one Emmy nomination during it's tenure. It was Outstanding Animated Program (for Programming Less Than One Hour), and it was for City of Walls and Secrets. And it's easy to see why. Often tense and with a chilling culmination, the story of a rigid and pervasive police state in the _Avatar_ world's grandest metropolis was a daring and evocative chapter. It introduced Long Feng as the villain of the latter half of Boom 2, and reintroduced Jet as the series' tragic hero, the victim through whom the dystopian depths of Ba Sing Se are revealed. Well paced, the only reason this is not number 1 is because I felt the sub-plot of Katara and Toph sneaking into a banquet dinner was just a tad slight. But even with that, I anguished over the question. For one thing, Jet v. Zuko has to be one of the more underrated fights in the series; I mean, if this never happened, Jet v. Zuko would be a dream match-up, correct? And in City of Walls and Secrets, it occurs before the viewer can even brace for it. Also of note are the outstanding backgrounds and designs; they truly built a universe within a universe, while maintaining an atmosphere that is distinctly Earth Kingdom. Even as I go over this before posting, part of me still believes this should be #1.

*1.* 

*The Crossroads of Destiny*

Perhaps it should come as no surprise that the episode with the biggest turn is the  #1 episode. Especially considering that the turn is not cheap, manipulative, or in any way a ploy. It’s like all great turns: a devastatingly illogical decision that, in the end, undermines the validity of our own logic. Logically, Zuko had to join Aang’s side… but wasn’t it illogical for Zuko to do so without returning to the Fire Nation first, seeing it as if he were an outsider? Or, more specifically, in his mindstate at the time, even after his “metamorphosis?” In hindsight, no… but it still dumbfounded many when he turned towards Aang and shot that blast of fire at him. Of course, the way they got there was captivating. Iroh and Zuko being ambushed by the Dai Li, which allowed for Iroh to showcase his power as “the Dragon of the West.” And later, Aang, Sokka, and Toph determining Katara’s disappearance and Iroh’s assistance in finding her. This provides us with our only real interaction between Aang and Iroh, which is fascinating.  And finally, the battle itself, which is revelatory. Zuko, seemingly freed from the burden of his HONOR! (at least momentarily) unleashes unforeseen power, actually emitting shock waves from one blast. Katara, however, is enraged and focused, and shockingly dominates Azula for the entirety of the fight. Even the brief asides of Toph and Sokka rescuing the Earth King are great, welcome pace-changers during all the bombastic action and intrigue.

It must be noted just why this episode is #1, over City of Walls and Secrets, Zuko Alone, or even Siege of the North. It’s not just because of the inherent quality of the episode, even though it could certainly be considered a viable candidiate isolated from all narrative. But it is the gravitas provided by that narrative, the encompassing story arc, that propels it past the other episodes. All of Book 2 had been framed by two things: the Avatar State and Zuko’s struggle to reconcile his past with his present. The Avatar State appears as the stabilizing force of the season: it appears at the beginning (The Avatar State), the middle (The Library), and the end (The Crossroads of Destiny). Likewise, Zuko is presented with events pulling him towards _and_ away from his past, his perceived “destiny:” Azula’s deception leading to his fugitive status (The Avatar State), finding a begrudgingly stable life in Ba Sing Se (City of Walls and Secrets), and being drawn back in by Azula (The Crossroads of Destiny).  It is in this episode that both come to fruition, and both are shocking: Zuko chooses evil, and Aang cannot save the day. But with Zuko’s pained expression and Aang’s revival by the Spirit Oasis water, hope for both remains. 

The Crossroads of Destiny was an _event_.

*Zeroth*

*Sozin’s Comet*

In the end, all I can say is this: 

*Stop complaining. It’s awesome.*

And there it is. Thanks for reading the 10 installments of my 1000th post.  I'll get a proper list out in a bit.


----------



## Quaero (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been a longtime lurker of this thread, I've only posted once before,
a few days ago. Now for my second post, this:

Jove, You're Awesome!!!



Seriously, you win every cookie, kudos, and, internetz that were, are
and will exist. We're not worthy to be in the presence of such
mastermind. I'll reference everyone interested in the series to 
"The Post" so that they see it's magnificence, and bask in it's 
glorious...erm...glory!

It's a Crowning Moment of Awesome! You've earned the right.
 I now proclaim you Saint Patron of the Avatar Fandom!



Long Live Jove! Long Live Avatar!


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2009)

By JOVE I think your awesome.
You are more awesome than Wang Fiyah, Hawky, Haru's Moustache, The Boomer-Aang Squad, and the Entirety of The Post combined.
I believe that we should use my ideas for dicussion topics.

Agreeing with your #1 pic.
And you gotta love it when characters use earth bending to encase themseves with it. In TCoD Aang covers himself with the crystal making a crystal suit. In sozins comet toph makes a metal suit, awesome. and later on in the fnal battle, aang makes a rock suit 

Btw what does Zeroth mean and why did yuo follow by saying sozins comet?


----------



## masterriku (Sep 4, 2009)

> Stop complaining. It?s awesome.



People still complain about this, I thought they were all zutarians who moved on to.........other things? 



Awesome list personally I rank sozin's comet as the greatest animated finale I've seen in my life.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol, 0th Ranking. Someone's been reading way too much Bleach 

I'll go one step further and add a -1. It starts with a B


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite episode starts with "The"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 4, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Btw what does Zeroth mean and why did yuo follow by saying sozins comet?



Zeroth is kind of a mathematical/scientific/elitist term for using zero as the "first" number in a sequence, or as a designation. Think of it like a countdown: You end with zero, right? So it's pretty much that concept. So Sozin's Comet kinf of stands on it's own, but above all the others.

And, so, from the pictures posted in the first installment, we we left with this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








And then, during the writing process, we arrived at the final product:



*The List*

*Unrated:* The Beach (305)
*60:* The Painted Lady (303)
*59.* The King of Omashu (105)
*58.* The Waterbending Scroll (109)
*57.* The Awakening (301)
*56.* The Great Divide (111)
*55.* Avatar Day (205)
*54.* The Headband (302)
*53.* The Fortuneteller (114)
*52.* Return to Omashu (203)
*51.* The Western Air Temple (312)
*50.* The Northern Air Temple (117)
*49.* The Boy in the Iceberg (101)
*48.* The Southern Raiders (316)
*47.* The Runaway (307)
*46.* Imprisoned (106)
*45.* The Avatar Returns (102)
*44.* The Firebending Masters (313)
*43.* Bitter Work (209)
*42.* The Avatar and the Firelord (306)
*41.* The Tales of Ba Sing Se (215)
*40.* The Puppetmaster (308)
*39.* Nightmares and Daydreams (309)
*38.* Jet (110)
*37.* The Ember Island Players (317)
*36.* The Warriors of Kyoshi (104)
*35.5* The Debut (The Boy in the Iceberg and The Avatar Returns) (101 & 102)
*35.* The Library (210)
*34.* Appa?s Lost Days (216)
*33.* The Spirit World (Winter Solstice, Part 1) (107)
*32.* The Earth King (218)
*31.* The Waterbending Master (118)
*30.* The Boiling Rock, Part 1 (314)
*29.* The Boiling Rock, Part 2 (315)
*28.* The Desert (211)
*27.* The Serpent?s Pass (212)
*26.* The Day of Black Sun, Part 1 (310)
*25.* The Day of Black Sun, Part 2 (311)
*24.* The Swamp (204)
*23.* Bato of the Water Tribe (115)
*22.* The Cave of Two Lovers (202)
*21.* Sozin?s Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King (318)
*20.* The Southern Air Temple (103)
*19.* The Deserter (116)
*18.* The Blind Bandit (206)
*17.* Lake Laogai (117)
*16.* The Avatar State (201)
*15.* Siege of the North, Part 1 (119)
*14.* The Guru (219)
*13.* Avatar Roku (Winter Solstice, Part 2)
*12.* The Chase (208)
*11.* Sozin?s Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters (319)
*10.* Sokka?s Master (310)
*9.* The Blue Spirit (113)
*8.* The Storm (112)
*7.* Sozin?s Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno (320)
*6.* The Drill (213)
*5.* Sozin?s Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang (321)
*4.* Siege of the North, Part 2 (120)
*3.5.* Siege of the North (119 & 120)
*3.* Zuko Alone (207)
*2.5:* The Book 2 Finale (The Guru and The Crossroads of Destiny) (219 & 220)
*2.* City of Walls and Secrets (214)
*1.* The Crossroads of Destiny (220)
*0.* Sozin?s Comet (Sozin?s Comet, Part 1: The Phoenix King, Sozin?s Comet, Part 2: The Old Masters, Sozin?s Comet, Part 3: Into the Inferno, and Sozin?s Comet, Part 4: Avatar Aang) (318, 319, 320, & 321)


----------



## Commander Shepard (Sep 4, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Lol, 0th Ranking. Someone's been reading way too much Bleach
> 
> I'll go one step further and add a -1. It starts with a B



Bato of the Water Tribe?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 4, 2009)

Manw? S?limo said:


> Bato of the Water Tribe?


The Beach, you beech


----------



## Burke (Sep 4, 2009)

That starts with a The


----------



## Noah (Sep 5, 2009)

So instead of just saying The Beach is a giant turd of an episode and belongs in last, he can only take it off the list.

Yup. I see what kind of person you are now.

Just admit that it belongs somewhere above 61, but your hatred blinds you!

...and that Freddy Got Fingered was a movie worthy of an Oscar nomination!


----------



## Burke (Sep 6, 2009)

How about you start a top 5 or top 10 charecter ist Jove


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 7, 2009)

It'll take a little meditating for that, but I can offer this animatic of a scene from Sozin's Comet, which went up on youtube a fortnight ago by Oh Seung-Hyun:

[YOUTUBE]X56n9WjSV2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Sep 11, 2009)

Haha, you have got to love the flamy jets >


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 11, 2009)

That's very crafty necromancy, Noops...

I've got to say, I really love Avatar Fandom Secrets, but this one was incredible for the firestorm it caused in the comments:


----------



## Burke (Sep 12, 2009)

I am a level 56 necromaniac 
Wait, so whats FtM?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 12, 2009)

N??ps said:


> I am a level 56 necromaniac
> Wait, so whats FtM?



Well...

here


----------



## Burke (Sep 12, 2009)

I see xD
So does anyone know any new news abut the movie?
I still thin k there shouldbe atleast 2 official cartoon movis ;\


----------



## masterriku (Sep 12, 2009)

what Movie 1 would be Zuko centric and movie 2 would be about everyone face something or the other.


----------



## Vault (Sep 12, 2009)

The Boulder stomps this


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, since we've seemed to stray from any particular topic, I'm just gonna go ahead and throw something out there. 

Anyone else a bit annoyed that TyZula seems to be becoming the new Zutara?

Don't get me wrong. Ship whatever you want, enjoy it all you want, but please, for the love of Avatar, stop Stop STOP trying to convince yourself (and others) that your crackship is anything other than just that.


----------



## Burke (Sep 13, 2009)

LEts discuss animated movies shall we?



masterriku said:


> what Movie 1 would be Zuko centric and movie 2 would be about everyone face something or the other.



 Was thinking of something like a movie based on azula escaping :\
And the movie can also have zuko finding his mother.

a-story: Mother finding
b-story: Azula escaping

What doe Jove think?


----------



## Shade (Sep 13, 2009)

I had a dream last night about Avatar.

I can't remember all the details but it was an epic battle scene between the Gaang and someone who looked like a hybrid of Combustion Man and the Emperor. The animation was beautiful, very reminiscent of Norio Matsumoto's work. The best part about it was that Hawky was there, I shit you not.

Then I woke up.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Sep 13, 2009)

But if Hawky were there, why would the Gaang even need to bother fighting?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 13, 2009)

For his amusement!


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 13, 2009)

How about watching three new clips of Japanese dubbed Avatar, Densetsu no Shounen Aang?
Nice time waster.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 14, 2009)

N??ps said:


> LEts discuss animated movies shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it. I mean, it would be very simple to have the two stories parallel, and converge.



Superstarseven said:


> How about watching three new clips of Japanese dubbed Avatar, Densetsu no Shounen Aang?
> Nice time waster.



I still despise anyone who prefers the Japanese dub to the original. If you are one of those odious cretins that just wants to apotheosize everything Nippon, you deserve to be strapped to a floor, and each day have a limb covered in ants, so that you are sectionally eaten alive.

If you actually believe it and it is your honest opinion, I hope your recent lobotomy results in a painful, oozing infected.


The clips aren't as bad as I remember. The Avatar State one is pretty cringeworthy, though. Azula and Pakku sound terrible. And Sokka sounds peculiar in every clip.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, haven't fallen off the face of the Earth guys, still here


----------



## Noah (Sep 14, 2009)

Jove said:


> The clips aren't as bad as I remember. The Avatar State one is pretty cringeworthy, though. Azula and Pakku sound terrible. And Sokka sounds peculiar in every clip.



More importantly, why the hell did I hear Pakku say 'genjutsu' when he handed Aang the box of scrolls?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 14, 2009)

Noah said:


> More importantly, why the hell did I hear Pakku say 'genjutsu' when he handed Aang the box of scrolls?


It's a homonym for something like truth or something, I can't remember, but it's probably not "spelled" genjutsu, it sounds similar


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 15, 2009)

Jove said:


> I still despise anyone who prefers the Japanese dub to the original. If you are one of those odious cretins that just wants to apotheosize everything Nippon, you deserve to be strapped to a floor, and each day have a limb covered in ants, so that you are sectionally eaten alive.
> 
> If you actually believe it and it is your honest opinion, I hope your recent lobotomy results in a painful, oozing infected.



Since no one in Japan actually cares enough to record the episodes and make them available online, I don't think we'll ever have to worry about that pocket of the fandom growing. Although how hilarious would it be if those dubbed episodes _were_ available and purist Anime fans, who shunned the series when it was on Nick, discovered the show through those uploads? 
I can't even process that idea even though it could never happen.

Actually I have seen some people react too enthusiastically over re-made Avatar openings set to Japanese pop songs on Youtube. Even wondering why the opening wasn't changed every 2-3 months. I'm guessing that these Anime fans are so detached from American animated series to remember that almost every show here is made to be episodic in nature while the Japanese programs are serialized. 

I don't mind watching the Avatar anime openings though, if they're well made they can be fun. Not much else to talk about here so I'll post a pretty decent one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WciOO8ZEkII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 15, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Since no one in Japan actually cares enough to record the episodes and make them available online, I don't think we'll ever have to worry about that pocket of the fandom growing. Although how hilarious would it be if those dubbed episodes _were_ available and purist Anime fans, who shunned the series when it was on Nick, discovered the show through those uploads?
> I can't even process that idea even though it could never happen.
> 
> Actually I have seen some people react too enthusiastically over re-made Avatar openings set to Japanese pop songs on Youtube. Even wondering why the opening wasn't changed every 2-3 months. I'm guessing that these Anime fans are so detached from American animated series to remember that almost every show here is made to be episodic in nature while the Japanese programs are serialized.
> ...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 15, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Hi, haven't fallen off the face of the Earth guys, still here



Hey, baby. 



Superstarseven said:


> Since no one in Japan actually cares enough to record the episodes and make them available online, I don't think we'll ever have to worry about that pocket of the fandom growing. Although how hilarious would it be if those dubbed episodes _were_ available and purist Anime fans, who shunned the series when it was on Nick, discovered the show through those uploads?
> I can't even process that idea even though it could never happen.
> 
> Actually I have seen some people react too enthusiastically over re-made Avatar openings set to Japanese pop songs on Youtube. Even wondering why the opening wasn't changed every 2-3 months. I'm guessing that these Anime fans are so detached from American animated series to remember that almost every show here is made to be episodic in nature while the Japanese programs are serialized.
> ...



A lot of these fascinate me. That one is phenomenal. The ones that blackssk posted here were outstanding. But there are a lot that are just ostentatious vanity projects whose main purpose is to display how many editing tricks they can fit into a 3 minute video.

Hmmm, I've never looked into it, but I'm sure DVDs will be released there eventually. Then we shall see. I do recall the larger-than-expected, and seemingly out-of-nowhere, discussion about whether the Opening Sequence should be changed for Book 3, and that debate reemerging for Sozin's Comet. It still baffles me; we should be lucky that it remained stable, and wasn't drastically edited down at some point.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 15, 2009)

M&B _could_ have commissioned a new opening for just the final 4 episodes without it being a distraction from the rest of the series. Something displaying clips of Aang's progress up to *The Phoenix King* so that the audience sees how far he's come. I suppose you would have to add Zuko in there since the show was really about those two. Something stylized would have been cool like showing Aang's adventures as illustrations on parchment paper.

That would have been more than acceptable although the last line that Katara leaves us with in the opening, about Aang having "a lot to learn before he can save the world", was still very much relevant although he wasn't the same kid that She and her brother found in the iceberg by the time of those last episodes.
Besides all that, a new opener featuring a J-pop or American pop song would have been completely out of place and just plain puzzling. Because the show looks the way it does; a standard anime opening seems to fit. Much more so than some fan creating one for Danny Phantom or Justice League for example.

I think those "Can Avatar be considered Anime" discussions continue to pop up on various message boards for years to come but there's no need to tie it in closer to that genre by wishing that it had more Japanese elements. Although, I wouldn't mind more super-deformed shorts and I look forward to those film manga adaptations.  And I wouldn't mind seeing a few Japanese dubbed episodes.

OK, maybe I'm guilty too.


----------



## Burke (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, there are people who will argue that its only considered anime if its made in japan. Those people are also called idiots. Then there are others who believe that shows that have that perticular drawing style are anime. Personally, ill stay out of this argument. Look up a definition of anime.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 15, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Well, there are people who will argue that its only considered anime if its made in japan. Those people are also called idiots. Then there are others who believe that shows that have that perticular drawing style are anime. Personally, ill stay out of this argument. Look up a definition of anime.


You know, Japan doesn't use the word anime much. People that argue about what is anime and what is not are just effing weaboos.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 15, 2009)

N??ps said:


> LEts discuss animated movies shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Azula can stalk Zuko on his quest to find his mother.

Something about that last sentence bothers me oh well I sure it's nothing.


----------



## Burke (Sep 16, 2009)

masterriku said:


> And Azula can stalk Zuko on his quest to find his mother.
> 
> Something about that last sentence bothers me oh well I sure it's nothing.




And zuko finds his mother but then azula appears and sees her and gets even more mentally unstable and goes crazier and theres a big fight!

Doe that sound good?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there an animated movie in the works?  Or is it just fan supposition at this point in time?


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 16, 2009)

Animated film? No, there's not one in the works.
I think we may have seen the last of Aang and Zuko's further adventures forever...in any form.
If all those Nick comics get released sometime soon, we'll see material right up to Aang being told that he was the Avatar and before Sozin's Comet.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 16, 2009)

N??ps said:


> And zuko finds his mother but then azula appears and sees her and gets even more mentally unstable and goes crazier and theres a big fight!
> 
> Doe that sound good?


I smell firecest...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 17, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I smell firecest...



Firecest is highercest.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 17, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I smell firecest...





Jove said:


> Firecest is highercest.



So that's what was bothering me.


----------



## Burke (Sep 17, 2009)

masterriku said:


> So that's what was bothering me.



I feel a disturbance in my pants.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 17, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> I feel a disturbance in my pants.


Dude, do you not mind doing that while we're playing telephone? 

So, I noticed these while I was browsing tv.com




wtf


----------



## Burke (Sep 17, 2009)

Impossible and creepy 

Wait isnt tv.com supposed to have like official show related stuff xD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 17, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Impossible and creepy
> 
> Wait isnt tv.com supposed to have like official show related stuff xD


They were AVATARS hurr hurr hurr


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 17, 2009)

masterriku said:


> So that's what was bothering me.



I Google'd it. I think I may have been the first person in history to use the phraseword "highercest."


----------



## masterriku (Sep 17, 2009)

ummmmmm


Congratulation reward yourself with some  avatar aang approved custard tarts.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Sep 18, 2009)

masterriku said:


> ummmmmm
> 
> 
> Congratulation reward yourself with some  avatar aang approved custard tarts.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 18, 2009)

You just had to bite into Jove's tarts 

Lousy thieving baker


----------



## Burke (Sep 18, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You just had to bite into Jove's tarts
> 
> Lousy thieving baker



Yeah,
I wanted some...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 19, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Yeah,
> I wanted some...


I want some unfried fried avatar dough


----------



## Burke (Sep 19, 2009)

400 fried unfired doughs?


----------



## Batman (Sep 20, 2009)

Why didn't you gais tell me to watch that show slower. Now it's over and I'm an addict wanting more.


----------



## masterriku (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't matter how slow you watch it you still want more.

At least you didn't have retarded waits involved when watching.


----------



## Burke (Sep 21, 2009)

Batman, you need to watch one episode a week for about 20 weeks then wait 5 months ten watch 20 more weeks worth then wait 5 more months then watch12 episodes then wait over half a year o-o


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 21, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Batman, you need to watch one episode a week for about 20 weeks then wait 5 months ten watch 20 more weeks worth then wait 5 more months then watch12 episodes then wait over half a year o-o


o/^ Meeeeemories~..... o/^


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 21, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> o/^ Meeeeemories~..... o/^



I know, right? And I _yearn_ for those days now.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Sep 22, 2009)

_I already posted this in the Avatar FC thread, but screw it, I'm posting it here too..._

Hey, guess what I did at work today...

THIS!


*Spoiler*: __ 














Work permitting, I'll start on the bladed edges tomorrow, or at least by the end of the week.

I think it's going pretty well so far. I wasn't so sure about the size when I first started, seemed a little small (...that's what she said), but after holding it in my hand, it actually feels just about right (...can I make that joke twice for the same sentence?).




Oh yeah, and a little warning.

When you're doing this:



Make sure you're not doing it by some dry rags piled up next to a can of Lacquer Thinner:



I smelled something smoking and pulled my mask up to see this can surrounded by fire (that's why it's burned) and had to stomp the fire out before the can exploded. That would have made me sad (though there's a slight chance I could have been left with the ability to cosplay Zuko extremely well!)


----------



## Burke (Sep 22, 2009)

Jove, i think this boomerang will actually have a chance to compete with the post >
Blasphemy!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 23, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> _I already posted this in the Avatar FC thread, but screw it, I'm posting it here too..._
> 
> Hey, guess what I did at work today...
> 
> ...


I thunk that the Firebenders were attacking you


----------



## Burke (Sep 23, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I thunk that the Firebenders were attacking you



They tried to twart the making of the AVATAR-ang
 punz


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 26, 2009)

N??ps said:


> They tried to twart the making of the AVATAR-ang
> punz





Sighhhhh... thread needs resurrection. Looks like I will have to rank characters.

Also, Stab looks intimidatingly cool in his gear.


----------



## Burke (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh good your on.
Told ya you needed to make that list. 
Personally, with joke characters like wang fiyah and hawky put aside, my faves are sokka, toph, ty lee, and iroh, in no particular order.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 26, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Oh good your on.
> Told ya you needed to make that list.
> Personally, with *joke characters like wang fiyah and hawky* put aside, my faves are sokka, toph, ty lee, and iroh, in no particular order.



Watchoo gittin on 'bout, pilgrim?


----------



## Burke (Sep 26, 2009)

Eaasy there p----ilgrim.
I saying wang hawky, andof couse melon lord are the best, but e HAVE to give the others a chance.
Derf.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 26, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Eaasy there p----ilgrim.
> I saying wang hawky, andof couse melon lord are the best, but e HAVE to give the others a chance.
> Derf.


Let's just fry him in oil, just to be on the safe side


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 26, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Let's just fry him in oil, just to be on the safe side



You just want to see me covered in oil.


It's Avatar Day every day in my mind; no oil allowed on my person.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> You just want to see me covered in oil.
> 
> 
> It's Avatar Day every day in my mind; no oil allowed on my person.


Just fill him full rocks and earthbend float him into the vat


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Sep 27, 2009)

Jove said:


> Sighhhhh... thread needs resurrection. Looks like I will have to rank characters.


I think I speak for most everyone in this thread when I say I would love to see that.



Jove said:


> Also, Stab looks intimidatingly cool in his gear.



Thanks, but just so you know, I actually look pretty dorky with it off. 


Also, here's some Azula art a friend of mine did for a fic I'm working on:
_(CAUTION: spoiler tag contains shameless self promotion!)_

*Spoiler*: __ 




all the "face" drawings are just him copying from the show to get a feel for the character. The two full body pics are actually how she looks in the fic. The outfit she has on is Earth Kingdom clothing. Ii the story, she's currently hiding out in the Earth Kingdom after escaping the Asylum, where she's currently planning retaliation against Zuko (I.E. making him much less alive than he is now).


----------



## Voynich (Sep 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> You just want to see me covered in oil.
> 
> 
> It's Avatar Day every day in my mind; no oil allowed on my person.



Would it change your mind if I said I'd like to see you covered in oil?


----------



## Burke (Sep 28, 2009)

Ah, i think stabby has the azula escaping theme. 
that is one i like


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 28, 2009)

Any new updates or pictures on the movie?


----------



## masterriku (Sep 30, 2009)

Second...............page!!!!!
The hell is wrong with joo ppl.

Sokka wank wank

Pop Question who is the longest living Avatar?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 30, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Second...............page!!!!!
> The hell is wrong with joo ppl.
> 
> Sokka wank wank
> ...


Avatar Mothafkn Samuel L. Jackson, Mothafka

Damn, I can see all my reps ever, and I just got to finally getting masterikku's rep off my page, it was stretching my user CP


----------



## masterriku (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't.remember. why. that. would. be.must.stop.placing.periods.after.each.word


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 1, 2009)

Quick, someone make a substantial post. masterriku is turning into William Shatner!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 1, 2009)

Was there any, any mention of those animated shorts we all thought were going to happen eventually? I was looking forward to them.

Also, any more comics like that Toph vs Bumi one?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2009)

Taurus Versant said:


> Was there any, any mention of those animated shorts we all thought were going to happen eventually? I was looking forward to them.
> 
> Also, any more comics like that Toph vs Bumi one?



So far, nothing on the shorts, beyond the possibility that it was promoted without any knowledge from Mike and Bryan. A possibility which arises from the fact that they seemed to have no knowledge of such a thing.

There are more comics coming. I'm not sure when, though.


----------



## Burke (Oct 2, 2009)

I need toph vs bumi links now people!


----------



## Jaga (Oct 2, 2009)

New pix from the movie: 
Kate Vid

if that's iroh then he's not bald?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2009)

N??ps said:


> I need toph vs bumi links now people!



Alsjeblieft:

Financement voiture et pret automobile


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 3, 2009)

Jaga said:


> New pix from the movie:
> 
> 
> if that's iroh then he's not bald?



Iroh wasn't bald but he is balding.
Although yes, Shaun Toub's portrayal does have more hair on top.


----------



## Burke (Oct 3, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Iroh wasn't bald but he is balding.
> Although yes, Shaun Toub's portrayal does have more hair on top.



Meh, I dont care 4 hair. xD
I can rhyme on a dime.
Ima a poet and i didnt even know it
Im awesome and ..... BELIEVE IT!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 3, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Meh, I dont care 4 hair. xD
> I can rhyme on a dime.
> Ima a poet and i didnt even know it
> Im awesome and ..... BELIEVE IT!


*Bouncer kicks you out*


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just realized who toub reminds me of in that getup. Anyone remember "The Prince's Bride"... wonder if toub is sporting six fingers on one hand.


----------



## Superstarseven (Oct 4, 2009)

The _Princess_ Bride. And I'm not familiar enough with that film to agree or disagree.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 4, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Meh, I dont care 4 hair. xD
> I can rhyme on a dime.
> Ima a poet and i didnt even know it
> Im awesome and ..... BELIEVE IT!



It's too bad you weren't around for the landmark Haiku/Limerick Slam that spontaneously came about last year.


----------



## Burke (Oct 4, 2009)

Jove said:


> It's too bad you weren't around for the landmark Haiku/Limerick Slam that spontaneously came about last year.



Here in the AtLA Discussion?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, if anyone's interested in joining the new Avatar RP feel free to join. No RP experience required


----------



## Stalin (Oct 4, 2009)

You guys ever heard of this fancomic called Zhao of the water tribe. They say its pretty good.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 4, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> Here in the AtLA Discussion?



Yup. Started at the bottom of this page: [TMD]_Fullmetal_Alchemist_Brotherhood_-_26_[XviD]




The Cheat said:


> You guys ever heard of this fancomic called Zhao of the water tribe. They say its pretty good.



Heard of it. Johane Matte illustrates, so it must be good. It is 450 pages, so I need to set aside time to read it.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 4, 2009)

You guys also heard of the infamous how I became yours?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 4, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Hey everyone, if anyone's interested in joining the new Avatar RP feel free to join. No RP experience required



Eh, this kinda puts me off:



> The newest Avatar started in the fire nation, being raised by a family of fire nation super loyalists, who still believe in fire nation supremacy. Despite all of the teachings by the Avatar's tutors, they never forgets what their family had raised them to feel about the rest of the nations. Little by little, bit by bit, their hatred grows to irrational proportions, and the Avatar finally decides to leaps into action.



It just seems totally canon breaking. Having the vatar turn evil is just about impossible. It's not just that he's trained with people from the other nations, and so would have a certian amount of respect for them. As a constantly reincarnating spirit, he's actually _been_ those people from other nations.

The Avatar wouldn't start a war against the Earth Kingdom, because he _is_ Earth Kingdom. 

On top of all that, he's also the embodied spirit of the planet. At his very core, he understands implicitly that all the nations and elements are of equal importance. Once again, having the avatar actually start a war is to completely ignore who the avatar is. It just doesn't make any sense.  

Plus, the second he activates the Avatar state, all his past lives are going to (somehow) beat the shit out of him. That pretty much rules out any spirit world journey. Any and all of his past lives would be waiting on the other side to bitch slap him the second he shows up.

Speaking of which, as we saw in the show, the more in tune Aang became with his powers, the easier it was for his past lives to communicate with him. After a few years this guys gonna go stark raving mad since every waking minute of his life he's going to be hounded by spirits of his past lives (_which only he can see_) constantly giving him variations of "DUDE, WHAT THE FUCK!?"


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 4, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> You guys also heard of the infamous how I became yours?



I frequent Plus 4chan /a/ on a regular basis, so yeah, Ive heard of it (they're the ones who got here banned on DeviantArt). But I'd prefer if it didn't make it's way here. 

It's like she not only took the worst aspects of Zutara (Ii.e. _all_ the aspects of Zutara) and combined them with the worst aspects of the rest of the fandom, nixed in horrible storytelling, a side of art theft, and a hefty disregard for the actual series itself. And viola, you have the single worst thing fanfic/comic to ever be produced in the Avatar fandumb.



Superstarseven said:


> The _Princess_ Bride. And I'm not familiar enough with that film to agree or disagree.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 4, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> The _Princess_ Bride. And I'm not familiar enough with that film to agree or disagree.


Despite the fluffy title, Princess Bride is possibly one of the most macho movies/book ever.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 4, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Eh, this kinda puts me off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to admit that it is an interesting concept and it also makes it so that every PC isn't upshowed by the Avatar, instead they are all against him.

Just because he has already been these people from other nations doesn't mean he can't act differently because of the way he was raised. All of the other Avatars wanted Aang to kill Ozai, but because of the way that he was raised he refused to. 

You make it seem like they are all the same person, personality and all, but that's not really the case. The Avatar isn't just the Avatar, they are also the original person that they were born to be. Aang ran away from his duty as the Avatar, his "very core" didn't stop him from doing that, which caused the world to go into War.

As for the Avatar State, we've already discussed before making the thread that the Avatar would never be able to go into the Avatar State for the very reason you stated.

That's an interesting thought you have and it would be interesting if he eventually turned into a crazed mad man.


----------



## Burke (Oct 5, 2009)

I still dont like the concept o-o


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Just because he has already been these people from other nations doesn't mean he can't act differently because of the way he was raised. *All of the other Avatars wanted Aang to kill Ozai, but because of the way that he was raised he refused to. *



Roku told him to be decisive.

Kyoshi told him to only justice will bring peace.

Kuruk told him you must activley shape your own destiny, and the destiny of the world.

YengChen told him to do whatever it takes to protect the world. 

They never told Aang to kill Ozai. None of them. In fact Aang followed their advice pretty much to the letter.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 5, 2009)

N??ps said:


> I still dont like the concept o-o



Thanks...for your...helpful opinion?



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Roku told him to be decisive.
> 
> Kyoshi told him to only justice will bring peace.
> 
> ...



Alrighty then, no need to drag it out. If you don't want to join that's totally fine with me, if you do, feel free to roll up a character and join up with us. Though it may not be completely accurate by the true plot's standards it will get the job done for the sake of our little RP.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 5, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Roku told him to be decisive.
> 
> Kyoshi told him to only justice will bring peace.
> 
> ...


I just had a funny thought, what if all the Avatars were like "Oh shit, what do we tell this kid?" 

"Let's just give him super vague, ultra open ended, subjective questions. "


----------



## Burke (Oct 7, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I just had a funny thought, what if all the Avatars were like "Oh shit, what do we tell this kid?"
> 
> "Let's just give him super vague, ultra open ended, subjective questions. "



"If you want to know the secret of being a good avatar, you must first KNOW the secret of being a good avatar"
-Advice from Avatar Noopseku

I just had an idea 
Lets play the super vague, ultra open ended, subjective questions/avatar advice game D


----------



## masterriku (Oct 7, 2009)

Believe in the future persist in the present.
That's my advice.


----------



## Burke (Oct 9, 2009)

Follow your Fate and clarity will soon follow.

O_O wtf


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 10, 2009)

The rain in Spain falls mainly on the plains 

We don't listen to him, because he was the senile Avatar


----------



## Burke (Oct 10, 2009)

Do you think that when movie releases we will ahve as many people on as when the final 4 episodes aired? No spoilrs when movie does come out, dont even tell me if it sucks.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 10, 2009)

That's almost a year from now I can only hope that 

A) This thread hasn't fallen into the abyss of the theatre

B)The Movie is pure win and Nick request a sequel series.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 11, 2009)

Some of the posts on this page are win.


----------



## Burke (Oct 11, 2009)

masterriku said:


> That's almost a year from now I can only hope that
> 
> A) This thread has fallen into the abyss of the theatre
> 
> B)The Movie is pure win and Nick request a sequel series.



WHAT! You want this thread to die?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2009)

want to write a 'boook 4: air' fanfic now. i miss avatar SO much!

- set 10 years ahead maybe?
- aang will die right at the start, while katara is in labour saying 'where is he?!'.
- aang will be fighting a new powerful enemy, but dies.
- as katara gives birth, the baby glows, signalling a new avatar; the baby.
- she cries cos she realizes if her baby is the new avatar, then aang is dead.
- new avatar is a water bending girl who is katara's daughter.
- she wants to avenge her fathers death etc.
- will introduce a group of air benders who were seperate from the nomads.
- guy who defeated aang will be an air bender.
- perhaps new 'benders', who are non-elemental? energy benders?

main characters:
- katara's daughter (the new avatar)
- sokka's son (water bending prodigy blessed by the moon spirit)
- zuko's son (new fire prince)
- random earth bender guy...
- random air bender girl (secret daughter of the aang-killer)

bending teachers:
- water by katara
- earth by toph
- fire by azula
- air by aang's killer
- energy bending from secret 'energy benders'?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems workable enough. A few minor gripes though.

Two minor things

First;
I wouldn't call it "Book 4: Air". There's literally about a hundred Avatar fanfics with this title out there. Plus, that makes it seem like another season (or book) continuation of the show. And while this follows the characters from the show, this is a whole new adventure with a new generation of heroes. THe title should reflect that.  

Second;



tari101190 said:


> - aang will die right at the start, while katara is in labour saying 'where is he?!'.
> 
> - as katara gives birth, the baby glows, signalling a new avatar; the baby.
> 
> - she cries cos she realizes if her baby is the new avatar, then aang is dead.



It's not like this breaks cannon necessarily, but it does seem a little odd. Aang was born two weeks after Roku died. Having Aang's spirit transfer while Katara's actually in labor seems a little off. Almost like it's drama for the sake of drama. It would seem more realistic (?) if Aang died maybe a few weeks before his kid was born. 

Also, they didn't find out Aang was the new Avatar until they tested him (with the toys he picked out). So that probably wouldn't have been until he was at least a few years old (at least 2 or so). So, in cannon, there's no indication that a babies the Avatar when it's born. 



tari101190 said:


> - perhaps new 'benders', who are non-elemental? energy benders?
> 
> bending teachers:
> - energy bending from secret 'energy benders'?



I'd steer away from making up new kinds of bending or having anyone but the Avatar knowing energy bending. It's totally canon breaking. Metalbendings one thing, it's just a subset of earthbending, and if you can come up with other reasonable "subsets" within the other bending arts, fine, but I wouldn't make up anything outside that. 

As far as the energy bending. It's pretty much implied that Aangs the first human to know energy bending in probably a few thousand years. Once again, throwing a group of energy benders into the story pretty much breaks with canon.

On top of that, is it even necessary for the new Avatar (or the story) to even have Energybending? 


Take all this with a grain of salt of course. It's your story, so do as you will. Just thought I'd throw in my two cents.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 11, 2009)

i wasn't too serious about making a story. they were just a few ideas about what i would do if there was another story.

maybe the baby glows cos the spirit only just transferred that second. maybe nobody saw aang didn't glow cos he was still inside his mum...it's a bit 'weird', but cool i thought. it doesn't go against the canon much anyway.

but perhaps aang could have died an unknown while before the baby is born. but katara etc would't know exactly when. maybe he would be 'missing' for a while. or whatever.

didn't want 'energy benders' really. but wanted some sort of magic ppl who didn't use elements. after i thought of that i rememebered about energy bending so thought i should just use that. i guess it's a bit weird. i just wanted the villains to be powerful and new.

but aang knew energy bending, so avatars after him should know about it too. share the same mind/spirit afterall.


----------



## Battoumaru (Oct 11, 2009)

Book 4: Air logically should have been made for the sake of completion of the cycle.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 11, 2009)

tari101190 said:


> i wasn't too serious about making a story. they were just a few ideas about what i would do if there was another story.
> 
> maybe the baby glows cos the spirit only just transferred that second. maybe nobody saw aang didn't glow cos he was still inside his mum...it's a bit 'weird', but cool i thought. it doesn't go against the canon much anyway.
> 
> ...



It was just a few nitpicks. Honestly, bending canon (such as energybenders) isn't bad, as long as it's handled well. 

After all who am I to talk. My fic has a character that catches on fire randomly and can sense when benders are around. None of your ideas really break canon actually, it's just (if you do write it) things like that should get a good explanation so it doesn't come out of left field.  That's all I was commenting on (such as one of the energy benders explaining how and why they've stayed hiding for eons, or Aang could have taught a few trusted individuals). 

If you do write it. shoot me a link.



Battoumaru said:


> Book 4: Air logically should have been made for the sake of completion of the cycle.



The books were named after the element Aang was learning at the time. He was already a master airbender, on top of being the last of them, So really, what would "Air" have been about.


----------



## Marisuki (Oct 11, 2009)

It would have been nice to have gotten a Book Four, they probably could of came up with a few awesome episodes but maybe not good enough to live up to the other ones.
The only thing left of Avatar now and what I'm waiting for is The Manga that's comming out and the Live action Movie lets see how they turn out.


----------



## Burke (Oct 11, 2009)

Where is jove, i want him back, i miss him!


----------



## masterriku (Oct 11, 2009)

Check the bleach and music department.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2009)

Stab is answering all the questions for me. In unfortunate Avatar-related news, a couple of my Four Nations pendants are starting to decay in the back...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 12, 2009)

what thethethe fuck? all our thethethethethethes are multiplied


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 12, 2009)

thethethe main point: my beloved pendants!! 

Edit: DON'T MAKE ME USE DE AND HET, NF MODCUNTS.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 12, 2009)

^ Jove to de rescue!!!


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 12, 2009)

Okay here's a question: 

If you could have Sokka bend and element, which would fit his character de best?


----------



## masterriku (Oct 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Cheat said:


> thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe  thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe






I concur


----------



## Burke (Oct 13, 2009)

Four nations pendants?
Saiwutnao?


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 13, 2009)

Vague Avatar Advice: Aang, the answer is 42


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 13, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Four nations pendants?
> Saiwutnao?



A few years ago, a girl made them and put them up on Ebay irregularly. I really love them and wear one every day, but they are made from cheap materials and starting to wear out a bit. 

Endless Lies

Side note: I've been wearing Fire for the last week or so.


----------



## Burke (Oct 14, 2009)

dude those are awesome-tastic!
How much were they?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 14, 2009)

I believe they were about $20 for the set. She made them so irregularly; I think I waited 4-5 months between the time I first saw them (and inexplicably passed on), and the time another batch went up.


----------



## Burke (Oct 15, 2009)

Really cool, the pendants are. 
Umm has u seen teh iroh pics?
Opinion?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 16, 2009)

This movie needs Kenan Thompson 

On another note, I saw a trailer for that other Avatar movie...

James Cameron, you are overrated as shit.


----------



## Burke (Oct 17, 2009)

From nowon that movie will be called, Other avatar.
Hot blue chicks riding monsters tho


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's pretty much just Ferngully in space. 

That's not a good thing.


----------



## Burke (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone got any new fanfic's fanart's roleplays that are good. ^^


----------



## masterriku (Oct 18, 2009)

Why don't you just head over to the avatar roleplay in the Roleplay section noops?


----------



## Burke (Oct 19, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Anyone got any new fanfic's fanart's *roleplays that are good*. ^^



Pay close attention.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 19, 2009)

Roxas is Ven D:


----------



## Burke (Oct 20, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Roxas is Ven D:



O.O Whatever that means
 Can i get some fanart/fanfic's?


----------



## masterriku (Oct 21, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Roxas is Ven D:



NO HE FUCKING ISN'T ARGHAKLEJHJKLSADHFJSDHGASDH.

*composes self* are you the same Reikaidemon on gamefaqs?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 21, 2009)

masterriku said:


> NO HE FUCKING ISN'T ARGHAKLEJHJKLSADHFJSDHGASDH.
> 
> *composes self* are you the same Reikaidemon on gamefaqs?


Yes, I used to use Gamespot, but those effing Nazis banned me, so now, I'm on Gamefaqs. It's a bit harder to use since I can only post ten times a day because of my level.

I'm just kidding though, Roxas is Roxas, and Ven is Ven, and Nomura is a horrible artist as always.

I wish I had a PSP ._.

I beat 358/2 Days


----------



## Burke (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, i have an idea, lets get on topic.
 Even though it is kinda hard.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 22, 2009)

Fine then what does noops want to talk about?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 22, 2009)

Noops is still getting used to the thread; our complete inability to be anything less than an anthology of Modern Life will soon be second nature to our new comrade.


But sure: I think the Dai Li don't get enough credit. When people mention Earthbending, it's always Toph and Bumi... . That's my final thought, my final thought is literally the pek smiley.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 22, 2009)

Dai li you mean those corrupt earthbenders trained by Aang's Toph equivalent past life or is it the other way around?
Yeah they were pretty good however Haru's mustache was better.


editps here a list of Fanfic recommendations courtesy tvtropes

Pontdugard


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 23, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Fine then what does noops want to talk about?


Birds and the bees, Avatar style


----------



## jereith (Oct 23, 2009)

Jove said:


> But sure: I think the Dai Li don't get enough credit. When people mention Earthbending, it's always Toph and Bumi... . That's my final thought, my final thought is literally the pek smiley.



Toph is the Gaara and Chun-Li of avatar, I think thats why she gets more fame.


----------



## Burke (Oct 23, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Birds and the bees, Avatar style



Also known as book 4, air 



BTW Jove, ive been with the thread for like a year and a half, i is not new <,.,<


----------



## The Potential (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish i was into Narutoforums when this Thread started, Avatar is one of my fav shows i've been into it since it came out and all this time you guys loved it to. Wish i could have been apart of the conversations Now the show has eneded and were waiting for the movie. Hope M Night doesn't mess it up. Anyways, whats the topic now???


(i've also read almost all these pages)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 23, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Also known as book 4, air
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Jove, ive been with the thread for like a year and a half, i is not new <,.,<





It's been that long?! Good God, it has been that long... it still seems like only a few months since the finale for me.



Stark042 said:


> (i've also read almost all these pages)



You mean all 634? I'll commend that, certainly.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 23, 2009)

Stark042 said:


> I wish i was into Narutoforums when this Thread started, Avatar is one of my fav shows i've been into it since it came out and all this time you guys loved it to. Wish i could have been apart of the conversations Now the show has eneded and were waiting for the movie. Hope M Night doesn't mess it up. Anyways, whats the topic now???
> 
> 
> (i've also read almost all these pages)


Ah yes, you have witnessed my many instances of win


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone know if there's any Live Action movie updates?


----------



## Burke (Oct 24, 2009)

I go to youtube.com/RallisP for movie updates, he does videos called Movie Buzz, he probably will have trailers when they appear


----------



## masterriku (Oct 25, 2009)

It has been awhile since we heard anything about the movie.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 26, 2009)

What date does the Movie come out anyway i so forgot???


----------



## Burke (Oct 26, 2009)

Fffffffffff-june? the 67 teenth


----------



## The Potential (Oct 26, 2009)

^^ Yea that sounds about right.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 28, 2009)

I have an unimportant question why I haven't I made Friend request to the people on this thread?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 28, 2009)

masterriku said:


> I have an unimportant question why I haven't I made Friend request to the people on this thread?


Because you are an evil puppy kicker that likes to steal candy from babies and make evil abominations from piecing together corpses



*dies*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

Go-Devil-Dante... 



masterriku said:


> I have an unimportant question why I haven't I made Friend request to the people on this thread?



It's like Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell; sometimes you don't _need_ the paperwork to confirm your relationship.


----------



## Burke (Oct 28, 2009)

We love riku no matters what


----------



## Tomasu H. (Oct 28, 2009)

I miss seeing new episodes of Avatar.    I wish there was a book four! 

Dang...it's been a year since the show ended?  :amazed  Where's my movie dammit.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 28, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> We love riku no matters what


Riku? As in one K Riku with questionable closeness to Mickey?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 28, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Riku? As in one K Riku with questionably closeness to Mickey?



There's a Riku in the MD, maybe that's the one. Good looking kid. He's worth loving. 





























*Spoiler*: __ 





PS: I ship it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 28, 2009)

Jove said:


> There's a Riku in the MD, maybe that's the one. Good looking kid. He's worth loving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:

I can only imagine...

"Oho! do me right up the pellet hole, oho!"


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 28, 2009)

Speaking of which, we watched _Seven Years in Tibet_ in one of my classes and I giggled when Mako would appear and talk. Of course, I was sad when I remembered he died.  But now I know what he looked like.


----------



## masterriku (Oct 29, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Riku? As in one K Riku with questionable closeness to Mickey?



mmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Burke (Oct 29, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Speaking of which, we watched _Seven Years in Tibet_ in one of my classes and I giggled when Mako would appear and talk. Of course, I was sad when I remembered he died.  But now I know what he looked like.



Awww, nice story.
Mako and old iroh ftw.

...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ship


----------



## masterriku (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey guys lets start a ridiculous rumor about there being an Avatar prequel.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 31, 2009)

I was forwarded a memo from Paramount HQ, written by M NIGHT SHYAMALAN HIMSELF, which outlines the prequel:

Apparently it is about Gyatso. Initially, he is the kind-hearted mentor of Aang. But as Aang grows more powerful, Gyatso's avuncular nature turns to resentment and jealousy. He engineers a secret pact with the Fire Nation for the FN to mobilize, causing the Council of Elders to reveal to Aang his Avatar status, and eventually leading to Aang running away. Aang then nearly dies in the storm...

A STORM THAT GYATSO HIMSELF CAUSED!   

I cannot divulge the document itself out of respect for my insider resource, but it's not just trufax, it's TRUE FACTS AS WELL!


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2009)

Homahgot. Dorama!

/spreads it virally


----------



## Burke (Oct 31, 2009)

[/viralspread]
IT MUSNT HAPPEN!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Oct 31, 2009)

ZombieRiku said:


> Hey guys lets start a ridiculous rumor about there being an Avatar prequel.


So there once was a kid that looks a lot like Fire Nation Aang, he had two friends, Sui and Di, Di may perhaps be the two villains that plagues the present day Gaangin their multiworld adventure... The bending wars....Dai Li= Third enemy...


----------



## Burke (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok the prequel will be about the avatar 50 generations before aang, set in the time when ba sing se was just completed, and the first king was established. The first king, Edo was the visionary who was said to have united the earth kingdom, and broken up the 5th great earth civil war, in one speech. He designed ba sing se himself, and appointed himself king at the age of 35. Edo had a brother, his name was Tsun, he was sixteen, and he is the avatar!

(I made this in like 3 minutes O_O I have to admit it sounds pretty good. )


----------



## Koi (Nov 2, 2009)

YOU'RE ALL WRONG.

I heard the prequel foretold Zutara.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 2, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Ok the prequel will be about the avatar 48 generations before aang, set in the time when ba sing se was just completed, and the first king was established. The first king, Edo was the visionary who was said to have united the earth kingdom, and broken up the 5th great earth civil war, in one speech. He designed ba sing se himself, and appointed himself king at the age of 35. Edo had a brother, his name was Tsun, he was sixteen, and he is the avatar!
> 
> (I made this in like 3 minutes O_O I have to admit it sounds pretty good. Oh and can someone tell me if 48 generations before aang was an earthbender, thanks)


So lets see, Aang was after Roku, I can't remember the order, but I think before Roku was water, then Earth. That means if you go back to 48 generations, there would be 12 of each bending class. So if earth, water, fire, and air is correct, then the Avatar at 48 generations before Aang is an earthbender, if not, a water bender

Man, I saw the TMNT movie, Splinter=Iroh


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So lets see, Aang was after Roku, I can't remember the order, but I think before Roku was water, then Earth. That means if you go back to 48 generations, there would be 12 of each bending class. So if earth, water, fire, and air is correct, then the Avatar at 48 generations before Aang is an earthbender, if not, a water bender


0. Air - Aang
1. Fire - Roku
2. Earth - Kyoshi
3. Water - Kuruk
4. Air - Yangchen

*Spoiler*: _5-43_ 



5. F
6. E
7. W
8. A
9. F
10. E
11. W
12. A
13. F
14. E
15. W
16. A
17. F
18. E
19. W
20. A
21. F
22. E
23. W
24. A
25. F
26. E
27. W
28. A
29. F
30. E
31. W
32. A
33. F
34. E
35. W
36. A
37. F
38. E
39. W
40. A
41. F
42. E
43. W



44. A
45. F
46. E
47. W
48. A


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Ba Sing Se wasn't founded _that_ long ago.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> 0. Air - Aang
> 1. Fire - Roku
> 2. Earth - Kyoshi
> 3. Water - Kuruk
> ...


You know what's funny? It says "a few" over and over xD


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know what's funny? It says "a few" over and over xD


Yeah, I noticed after typing out 0-4. It helped in keeping the pattern straight.

I probably wouldn't have bothered trying to make the whole list if it hadn't. Initially, I intended to post only the correct avatar cycle.


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks man, ill change it to 50 
Yeah ba sing se is old, the earthking in the show is the 44th i think 46th earth king?
so yeah, oldness


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Yeah, I noticed after typing out 0-4. It helped in keeping the pattern straight.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have bothered trying to make the whole list if it hadn't. Initially, I intended to post only the correct avatar cycle.


You didn't actually have to type all of it, you could use the list code, and copy and paste.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Thanks man, ill change it to 50
> Yeah ba sing se is old, the earthking in the show is the 44th i think 46th earth king?
> so yeah, oldness



Kyoshi hint hint


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 2, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You didn't actually have to type all of it, you could use the list code, and copy and paste.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 2, 2009)

lmao, you're all


----------



## Burke (Nov 2, 2009)

Where did you find this, haha.
We are pretty intense huh?
Melon lord cookie monster O_O
win


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

holy shit there's gonna be an Avatar prequel?! when?!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 3, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Thanks man, ill change it to 50
> Yeah ba sing se is old, the earthking in the show is the 44th i think 46th earth king?


 According to , Kuei was the 52nd Earth King. I'm not sure how accurate the site is though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 3, 2009)

Avatar Wikia is rock solid. Anything found there can be cited with confidence. Kuei's the 52nd, according to the Nick.com episode guide for The Earth King.



Nøøps said:


> Where did you find this, haha.
> We are pretty intense huh?
> Melon lord cookie monster O_O
> win





Sifting through the endless barrage of Supernatural, Glee, and Hetalia !Secrets, you sometimes come across some Avatar related ones.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2009)

man, there ain't gonna be no damn prequel u fuckin liars


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Nov 3, 2009)

Jove said:


> Avatar Wikia is rock solid. Anything found there can be cited with confidence. Kuei's the 52nd, according to the Nick.com episode guide for The Earth King.


That's what I thought and hoped. 


RAGING BONER said:


> man, there ain't gonna be no damn prequel u fuckin liars


----------



## masterriku (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> man, there ain't gonna be no damn prequel u fuckin liars


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> man, there ain't gonna be no damn prequel u fuckin liars


Yes there is 

It'll be about the bending wars, and it involves a kid that looks like Fire Nation Aang, and his two friends,Sui and Di, otherwise known as Water and Earth.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 3, 2009)

What?? Im really confused right now


----------



## masterriku (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 3, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> man, there ain't gonna be no damn prequel u fuckin liars



This is why we scare off other potential fans Boner.


----------



## Burke (Nov 4, 2009)

Ha, joo dee is earth... queen lulz.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm second page what will get people talking oh yeah I know.

We need to roast M.Night it's been awhile since we did that.


----------



## Burke (Nov 6, 2009)

Ummm, he has lots of twists... o-O
Lets pray for flying monkeys in the movie!
lol


----------



## The Potential (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmm i have a nice name for this fire bender that looks like the air bender aang.........
*Spoiler*: __ 



Flaang




Get it huh??


----------



## Burke (Nov 8, 2009)

Best name ever O_O
And water aang can be...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Waang


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 8, 2009)

So, the James Cameron Avatar movie trailers finally hits television...

I am reminded at how  I am over his bitching that took its rightful title away from our movie. Looks like a generic CG movie shit thing, wtf is wrong with you James? You had cinematic masterpieces, now you put your time into this turd?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 8, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So, the James Cameron Avatar movie trailers finally hits television...
> 
> I am reminded at how  I am over his bitching that took its rightful title away from our movie. Looks like a generic CG movie shit thing, wtf is wrong with you James? You had cinematic masterpieces, now you put your time into this turd?



I still don't understand how this is possible. First of all, it's an already established product. Second, this isn't uncommon in other mediums. The Beatles didn't sue The Replacements for ripping Let It Be, and we _know_ Apple loves to go after everyone. What justification is there for movie titles to be treated differently?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 8, 2009)

Jove said:


> I still don't understand how this is possible. First of all, it's an already established product. Second, this isn't uncommon in other mediums. The Beatles didn't sue The Replacements for ripping Let It Be, and we _know_ Apple loves to go after everyone. What justification is there for movie titles to be treated differently?


You know, it would be funny that if JC let us keep Avatar in the title, his movie gets more people, if THE REAL AVATAR MOVIE came out first. Either way, he's making a shitty Delgo/Ferngully movie that he touts as a masterpiece.

I bet he wants to confuse Avatar fans into watching his steaming, gold painted pile.

Then again, we may be thankful if the movie flops, then having it not named Avatar will save most of the scat from touching the main series.


----------



## kitten320 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't understand why they won't make one more season. Too many things were left out and Zuko's question at the end just has to be answered!
Why to ask it if they didn't plan to answer it in the first place? They could have easily killed Ursa long time ago instead.

There really is a lot of material for another season, it might not be about saving the world this time but still.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you really expect that everyone will follow Zuko? Half of generals despiced him in his younger days, I doubt they will accept him now. There could be a lot of plotting against Zuko. And even though Ozai had lost his bending, he still has his brains in order to rule. Ozai could also secretly train like Iroh. Some guards also might be loyal to him.

Then there are Dai Li... who are they following now? If they went back to Long Feng, Earth Kingdom is in danger. Or they still have some loyalty for Azula?

Then comes Azula's isue. Yes she has lost her mind, but she still can get herself together. Ursa could be a main Push for it. Maybe she was able to escape and help Ozai to escape too? If so Ozai could betray her somewhere(since he never really cared) and that would start another inner conflict inside of her. Besides if Zuko had become good she also can. She still will have her mean character and it will take far more to make her better than it took for Zuko since she had sunk in darkness far more, but she still could do some good. In Beach episode she was trying to act as normal human and didn't bother to tell anyone that she was princess. If she had tried to be different herself, that means she really can change. All she needs is help, guidence and some love... from Ursa, Zuko, Mai and Ty Lee... Even Iroh could try.
It is hard to believe that a 14 year old girl will spent whole her life in clinic.

Then there goes Ty Lee and Kyoshi warriors. We could have better background about Kyoshi warriors and also find out how Ty Lee is doing in new surroundngs.

Now there is Mai who obviously became a fire lady but is she happy? Mai is a type of person who loves action and not sitting on place and fill in the papers. If something would happen or Ozai and Azula had escaped, she might want to take part in search parties and stuff. Zuko obviously will be against what will arise a conflict between them. I would love to see them dealing with problems like this. 

Also I really can't believe that whole their lifes Mai and Ty Lee were following Azula only because of fear. I do believe that at some point they did care and did treat her as a friend especially Ty Lee. She was probably the closest person to Azula if not to count Ozai.
If they didn't care why did they become friends in first place? Hard to belive that Azula did something like "Be my friend or die". She is evil and all but like this? I doubt she would trust them if that was the case.

And Aang? What is he doing when he doesn't need to save the world now? Maybe he had found some airbenders?

Toph? I doubt that she went back to her parents, so what is she doing? Travelling on her own? After all she does hate to sit on place, almost like Mai.

Also better background on Ursa and whole family, not only Zuko based. Zuko had mentioned that their family used to be happy. So what drove Ozai to become evil? How did Azula start to become evil? If family was happy that means she wasn't always evil. Was Ursa distant from her from the begining? Were it Ozai's orders for Ursa to stay away from Azula?
Actually this ime it is Azula who needs better background. In 2nd season we were made to believe that she was pure evil from birth and yet in 3rd season we saw that she also had her inner isues which she kept to herself. Besides in one of the flashbacks she and Zuko were actually having fun without trying to kill each other.
Where is Ursa and what was she doing this whole time? How did she kill a great Fire Lord Azulon who obviously had to be guarded all the time as well.




And so on and so on... If to look even deeperd that could be enough material to create even season 5.

So really what does stop Nickeldean to continue series? Don't they want more money?


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 9, 2009)

kitten320 said:


> I don't understand why they won't make one more season. Too many things were left out and Zuko's question at the end just has to be answered!
> Why to ask it if they didn't plan to answer it in the first place? They could have easily killed Ursa long time ago instead.
> 
> There really is a lot of material for another season, it might not be about saving the world this time but still.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn,t it pretty much confirmd that Aang is the last airbender
Anyway most of the things you named aren,t that interesting(or atleast not for me) i don,t realy like  Azula turning good it is kind of bland and cheap writing if you ask me. In the series she was portrayed as a power hungry and evil badass chick turning her into a Zuko would ruin her character.
Also i am not all that interested in the Zuko familie backstory stuff except maby for the mom who we didn,t see al that much. Explaining why they are evil would also kind of ruin it because real life jerks most of the time don,t have a fleshed out reason why they are jerks, they just are. Not everything has to be explained in great detail, it wil become boring and slow if we folow these characters 24/7. But if there has to be a new season i guess a prequel will be good to get al the unexplained bullshit out of the way. And maby Zuko,s search for his mother anyway i would not like it if they milk the franchise till the point where it sucks. The creators gave me a pretty good ending to the series and i wouldn,t want to look back and look at how crappy the show has gotten afther the ending.(Like Starwars) I know you said you only wanted one season but what will be stopping them to make another one and another and another one until there is nothing interesting in Avatar any more.
This is not meant to bash you or anything but it is just my opinion on the whole case.


----------



## kitten320 (Nov 9, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeh I guess you have a point. Well not turn Azula completly into good person, that really would ruin her. I like her devilish side. But she could have some good characteristics. She could be a tease instead of a bully 
Well in Ozai's case I guess he didn't really need a reason. He was power obessed and probably saw an opportunity somewhere. Iroh always said that he was a hard person. So yeh flashback on him isn't really needed. But some back stories still are needed.

Who knows, maybe airbenders were hiding in some secret place along with Ursa or something 
They don't have to be there.

Those were just suggestions as on what animators could actually work. If to think deeper I could give better versions 

Nope, I wouldn't want Avatar to have another set of seasons. That really would ruin everything. All I want is a clearer ending with some explanations that were left out. Most important part is Zuko's mother. Right from 2nd season I expected Zuko to find her and in the end we were left completly with nothing... 1 more season definetly is requiered. No need for season 5 and more. Only season 4 or a movie to clarify some things.

Prequel? I heard it probably will be Zuko based... I like Zuko and all but if he will get a prequel about himself, that will be too much 
I mean Zuko particulary turned into main character and we know about him far more than all characters put together, won't it be too much for him? 
I would like a prequel for other characters then too.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 9, 2009)

kitten320 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don,t think there are any airbenders left.After the fire nation went on a killing spree and killed most of them they would most likely not use there power anymore and probely not teach there kids it because it would put them in danger.Anyway i think Aang is the last true airbender because he accutaly learned it from real airbenders since i doubt that there are stil master airbenders around, they are most likely killed or died of old age.
Also i hope the Zuko prequel is joke we already have most of Zuko,s past there isn,t much left to tell. I rather see the origin of the airbenders or bending in general.


----------



## Burke (Nov 9, 2009)

Watch out Jove, kittens posts are pretty long.
I think you need to show him who is the avatar debate master


----------



## kitten320 (Nov 9, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess I'll have to agree about airbenders. Aang and Katara will have to change it though 
Uhu, we know almost everything about him. I heard that if prequel will be about Zuko then it will include his 3 years of banishment before Aang's appearence. But as you said we know more than enough so I'm not really interested in Zuko's prequel either.

I'm not really interested in air bending, I actually found it the most boring one... but that's just me.
But I wouldn't mind to see some past about them as well as the moment Aang had left and Fire Nation had destroyed them.






N??ps said:


> Watch out Jove, kittens posts are pretty long.
> I think you need to show him who is the avatar debate master



I'm she 
Nah, we already understood each other


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm secure in my grandiosity. I do wonder what all these spoiler tags are about.


----------



## kitten320 (Nov 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> I'm secure in my grandiosity. I do wonder what all these spoiler tags are about.



Just saving a lot of space, otherwise they are absulutely safe


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Nov 9, 2009)

Are the spoiler tags really necessary? The show's been over for a year.

OH well...

*Spoiler*: __ 




As far as Azula goes. I wouldn't be adverse to her redeeming herself as long as it's handled well. Just because she's "good" doesn't mean she has to be nice. She could still be an arrogant bitch without being evil.

She could pull through her breakdown with the realization that her father's path isn't the right way (look where it led him). That doesn't mean she'd suddenly be going off on adventures with the Gaang or anything, she'd justy have her priorities re-adjusted.


----------



## kitten320 (Nov 9, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Are the spoiler tags really necessary? The show's been over for a year.
> 
> OH well...
> 
> ...



No, they are not necceserry. My post was just way too huge to be left on it's own 

And yep, that's exactly what I wanted to say. She will be good and evil at the same time. You have explained far better than me, so thanks 

EDIT: Actually if to compare Azula could be something similar to Temari and Anko from Naruto as well as Soi Fon from Bleach. All 3 of them are a bitchy type and yet they are postive characters.


----------



## Marisuki (Nov 9, 2009)

Azula in the movie, we are going to be waiting awhile till we see that. I can't wait though.


----------



## Koi (Nov 9, 2009)

So ridiculously behind on this thread.   I USED to have hope for this movie..!  And then.. movie!Iroh happened. :\


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 9, 2009)

I havent seen movie Iroh yet 0_o Is he that bad?

edit: Nevermind I saw him he doesnt look like iroh......=[


----------



## kitten320 (Nov 9, 2009)

Marisuki said:


> Azula in the movie, we are going to be waiting awhile till we see that. I can't wait though.



Yeh same her, hope she will look more like actuall character than all others 
I'm also worried for Mai and Toph.



Yeh I saw Iroh, the reason why he isn't fat is because they didn't want to use fat man suit.
Actually he doesn't look that bad... differently but not bad... although role of a bad guy would suit him more with such looks.


----------



## Burke (Nov 11, 2009)

Dont concern appearances, acting talent is the thing that worries me most.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe we are going are wrong and it turns out to be a kick ass movie. I hope we are wrong.....


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 12, 2009)

Is it just me, or did JC stole the FONT OF AVATAR TOO?!


----------



## Koi (Nov 12, 2009)

Papyrus..?


----------



## Burke (Nov 13, 2009)

Guys lets not turn into the diehard fans who hate a live adaptation because it doesnt look EXACTLY like the cartoon. Ive seen it happen too often.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 13, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Guys lets not turn into the diehard fans who hate a live adaptation because it doesnt look EXACTLY like the cartoon. Ive seen it happen too often.


...
We were talking about the stupid James Cameron movie...


----------



## masterriku (Nov 13, 2009)

You guys talking about dances with smurfs? yeah I wonder if it will be a good film.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 13, 2009)

I only caught a couple of episodes but very excited about the movie.


----------



## Burke (Nov 13, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> ...
> We were talking about the stupid James Cameron movie...



I wasn't


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Nov 14, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Guys lets not turn into the diehard fans who hate a live adaptation because it doesnt look EXACTLY like the cartoon. Ive seen it happen too often.



Then can I complain about it because the movie doesn't look ANYTHING like the cartoon?

-All the Chinese writing have been removed and replaced with a made up language.

-All the lead roles, for a movie based on a show set in an _Asian_ fantasy world, have been filled (originally) by an entirely Caucasian cast. McCarthy bowed out due to scheduling conflicts with his concert touring dates (and, in what I'm sure was a complete and total coincidence, happen to coincide with the fans rising protest about the casting. Cause, let's face it, Agents for a big name star often totally forget about major, several month long, cross country tours that just happen to be going on at the same time as the filming of the major motion picture you just signed your guy up for. Just totally slipped his mind).

-Cliff Curtis, the guy playing Ozai, described his wardrobe as being "Roman-Greco" in design.

-Gene Simmons (lead singer for KISS) has apparently been asked to do the voice of a "spirit Dragon" that is, most likely, taking the place of Avatar Roku in the series.



> The rocker's trademark tones are currently in demand in Tinseltown - he's already landed another voice-over job. The bassist adds, "I was asked to do the voice of the Dragon Spirit in M. Night Shyamalan?s forthcoming Airbender movie. This may or may not come to fruition. We?ll see.?



-Firebenders may no longer be able to make fire on their own, which I guess means Sozin's Comet will allow them to basically be what they were in the show. 

-Shamalamanamamlayn has specifically said that he's grounding Sokka! The comic relief, the witty guy, "Meat and sarcasm guy"!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 14, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Then can I complain about it because the movie doesn't look ANYTHING like the cartoon?
> 
> -All the Chinese writing have been removed and replaced with a made up language.
> 
> ...


THEY REMOVED THE CHINESE?! :EXTREMELYMAD

*MEGARAGES*

THEY SUCKED ALL THE CULTURE OUT OF AVATAR NOW!!!!


----------



## Burke (Nov 14, 2009)

Stab, i love you, and imma let you finish.

But why do people always hate when someone has a new outlook on a franchise.
Also, the firebenders not being able to make their fire makes more sense because all of the other benders cant "Make" their element, they need a source. 
It is also possible that the earth kingdom will be chinese based.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 15, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> Stab, i love you, and imma let you finish.
> 
> But why do people always hate when someone has a new outlook on a franchise.



Because 9 times out of 10 it ends up in failure. I mean, look at "The Legend of Chun-Li", and "Dragonball Evolution" as recent examples. Most of the time, it goes a beyond simply taking a new outlook. I can see why so many are not optimistic. 



> Also, the firebenders not being able to make their fire makes more sense because all of the other benders cant "Make" their element, they need a source.
> It is also possible that the earth kingdom will be chinese based.



How is a re-inventing what it was originally was better? That was one their major differences over the other bending styles. This is also considering the fact that earth, air, and water are almost always present in contrast to fire...


----------



## Shade (Nov 15, 2009)

Canadian fans should be OVERJOYED to know that, as Nickelodeon has finally come to Canada, we get a daily hour of ATLA. Those of you with Digital Cable should have gotten it automatically, and those with basic should get to orderin'. Show starts at 9 PM and we get two episodes a day. : D


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 15, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because 9 times out of 10 it ends up in failure. I mean, look at "The Legend of Chun-Li", and "Dragonball Evolution" as recent examples. Most of the time, it goes a beyond simply taking a new outlook. I can see why so many are not optimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> How is a re-inventing what it was originally was better? That was one their major differences over the other bending styles. This is also considering the fact that earth, air, and water are almost always present in contrast to fire...


 Plus, it rather removes the threat Firebenders pose to everyone. It's logical that Firebenders can produce fire unaided, it's the power of life, their body heat and chi. It makes sense, they ruled nearly the whole world, because they don't need to be around their respective element as much as the other two disciplines. Airbending is the one not counted, because you can't really separate an airbender from their element.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Nov 15, 2009)

Also, something else that was just pointed out to me on another forum. DO you realize, that not once, has Aang (Noah Ringer) been refered to as "The Avatar". In both the trailer and , he's only refereed to as "the chosen one". 

SO it seems they're probably not even going to refer to him as the Avatar.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 15, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Also, something else that was just pointed out to me on another forum. DO you realize, that not once, has Aang (Noah Ringer) been refered to as "The Avatar". In both the trailer and , he's only refereed to as "the chosen one".
> 
> SO it seems they're probably not even going to refer to him as the Avatar.


It's that James Cameron 

The Avatar isn't chosen, he/she is born


----------



## Piekage (Nov 16, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Stab, i love you, and imma let you finish.
> 
> But why do people always hate when someone has a new outlook on a franchise.
> Also, the firebenders not being able to make their fire makes more sense because all of the other benders cant "Make" their element, they need a source.
> It is also possible that the earth kingdom will be chinese based.



Because in the process of using a different outlook on Avatar (or any fiction for that matter), they change what we loved about it in the first place, little by little, or by leaps and bound to some people.



> Also, something else that was just pointed out to me on another forum. DO you realize, that not once, has Aang (Noah Ringer) been refered to as "The Avatar". In both the trailer and the on-set photo, he's only refereed to as "the chosen one".
> 
> SO it seems they're probably not even going to refer to him as the Avatar.


I don't really know what to make of that. It's possible that they are holding as much info on the story as possible. I mean, in the trailer, assuming your not familiar with Avatar, calling Aang "The Avatar" wouldn't make much sense, as I doubt the average layperson would understand the significance of the word and what it references, let alone in the context of the story or show. Calling Aang "Chosen One" gives you a good idea of his significance and role in the story, without saying something that would spoil or confuse the general audience.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Burke (Nov 16, 2009)

They better call him avatar <.<


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 16, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> It's that James Cameron
> 
> The Avatar isn't chosen, he/she is born



Well, that is why "Avatar" is not in the movie title and that's likely why Aang isn't referred to as such within the movie.


----------



## Shade (Nov 16, 2009)

Nvm, I'm a dirty whore of a liar, it's only on the weekends. : (


----------



## Superrazien (Nov 16, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Stab, i love you, and imma let you finish.
> 
> But why do people always hate when someone has a new outlook on a franchise.
> *Also, the firebenders not being able to make their fire makes more sense because all of the other benders cant "Make" their element, they need a source. *
> It is also possible that the earth kingdom will be chinese based.



No it doesn't because thats how they fight. The Avatar is a fictional universe and in it Fire Benders can bend without any help from outside stuff. The movie has been bastardized for fans of the series. Young kids may like it, and adults who know nothing of it assuming they make the movie decent. But if your a serious Avatar fan, you know there is nothing for you in this movie. This movie will be to Avatar fans what Dragonball Evolution was to Dragonball fans.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 16, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> No it doesn't because thats how they fight. The Avatar is a fictional universe and in it Fire Benders can bend without any help from outside stuff. The movie has been bastardized for fans of the series. Young kids may like it, and adults who know nothing of it assuming they make the movie decent. But if your a serious Avatar fan, you know there is nothing for you in this movie. This movie will be to Avatar fans what Dragonball Evolution was to Dragonball fans.


Exactly.

And I also think that's what makes the firenation such a threat as well, and one of the reasons why they nearly took over the world, the other being their industrialized advancements, which is a result of their powers. Plus it's generally hard to imprison a firebender.


----------



## Burke (Nov 17, 2009)

Shade said:


> Nvm, I'm a dirty whore of a liar, it's only on the weekends. : (



we know 
everyone here is the same way ^^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 17, 2009)

N??ps said:


> we know
> everyone here is the same way ^^


You're a dirty whore for knowing 

You have to buy whores you know


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 17, 2009)

Im still excited about this movie.


----------



## masterriku (Nov 17, 2009)

What was that?

BEHEAD LILYKT7 HE/SHE IS A WITCH.


----------



## Koi (Nov 18, 2009)

So my professor in my last class was talking about the layout of Rome in the 9th century and mentioned a SECRET TUNNEEEEEEL and I had to try really, really hard to not laugh.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 18, 2009)

masterriku said:


> What was that?
> 
> BEHEAD LILYKT7 HE/SHE IS A WITCH.



 Ye are all against me...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> So my professor in my last class was talking about the layout of Rome in the 9th century and mentioned a SECRET TUNNEEEEEEL and I had to try really, really hard to not laugh.



Did it lead to Imaginationland!?


----------



## Burke (Nov 18, 2009)

What if he pulled out a Citar and a flower headband and started singing the song? You know you would have j*zzed ur pants


----------



## Shadow (Nov 18, 2009)

There isn't a Toph listed in the The Last Airbender Movie.......if Toph isnt in it i will be pissed


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 18, 2009)

Shadow said:


> There isn't a Toph listed in the The Last Airbender Movie.......if Toph isnt in it i will be pissed



There's supposed to be 3 movies right? So maybe she will be in the 2nd.


----------



## Burke (Nov 18, 2009)

Toph isnt in book 1 so she wont be in movie one.
( i secretly hope the earth kingdom majority will be asian <.<)


----------



## Chee (Nov 18, 2009)

> all of the other benders cant "Make" their element, they need a source.



Explained in the first couple of episodes, fire benders use the energy inside them to create fire. Fire is energy, so it makes sense.


----------



## Koi (Nov 19, 2009)

So I'm pretty sure the omission of Chinese in the film was done so they wouldn't have to explain why there's a bunch of Chinese-speaking brown people running around.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 19, 2009)

ims afeared of dem chinese folk wit their ching-chong talk and kun fu!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 19, 2009)

Koi said:


> So I'm pretty sure the omission of Chinese in the film was done so they wouldn't have to explain why there's a bunch of Chinese-speaking brown people running around.


Even though a sizable percentage of "brown" people do speak Chinese...


I think M.Night is a Sinohater


----------



## Burke (Nov 19, 2009)

I didnt like sinnoh much either, im more of a johto guy


----------



## Burke (Nov 25, 2009)

Ummm happy Tanksgiving O_O
From hereon, i name the holiday, Aangsgiving


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 25, 2009)

wtf, now JC made an "AVATAR DAY" What is that overrated guy up to?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ims afeared of dem chinese folk wit their ching-chong talk and kun fu!



No, that would alienate the audience. No one speaks chinese on Avatar either, and it wouldn't hurt anyone if it stayed just on the drawings and stuff


Also, firebenders don't make fire out of anything, they bend heat, that from within themselves and their breath, and that from the sun.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

> -All the Chinese writing have been removed and replaced with a made up language.



That is uncool


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 25, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> No, that would alienate the audience. No one speaks chinese on Avatar either, and it wouldn't hurt anyone if it stayed just on the drawings and stuff
> 
> 
> Also, firebenders don't make fire out of anything, they bend heat, that from within themselves and their breath, and that from the sun.


Well, technically, they do throw a few phrases and words around, of course, all of them are either names, or bilingual jokes. I guess they sorta have a implied "for your convenience" layer.

Although, removing my language's written form is gravely uncool indeed.


----------



## The World (Nov 25, 2009)

M Night Shamamamamammalalalalal ding dong fucks up again. He's also hates the Chinese apparently.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 25, 2009)

You know, I just don't get it, Paramount is way bigger than James Cameron, and they legally own the title Avatar. If they just took a little legal action, Ferngully 2 will be Ferngully 2. It's dumb that James Cameron sued for the use of Avatar as his title, and won, he shouldn't even been able to win if Paramount didn't roll over.


----------



## Corran (Nov 25, 2009)

I thought we kept the cartoon and movie threads seperate for a reason.


----------



## Burke (Nov 26, 2009)

Lets get some funny avatar videos up here 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4twuM164G10[/YOUTUBE]
Tomamoto is a genius 

And now for some poops.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9mgjpn4k7w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nB8dgIkjL70&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quaero (Nov 26, 2009)

I don't remember if anyone has posted this, but it's EPIC!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d3AAclL3xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burke (Nov 26, 2009)

That video gave me chills O_O
Now thats how a movie should be advertised lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2009)

Wait how the fuck will the solar eclipse in  he last part work if the fire nation derive their power from normal fires? Shamamlamamdingdong you idiot.


----------



## Burke (Nov 27, 2009)

Apparently they will lose their ability to bend the fires.
BTW just got anbu recruit


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Wait how the fuck will the solar eclipse in  he last part work if the fire nation derive their power from normal fires? Shamamlamamdingdong you idiot.



soooo shamamalalala fucked up big time now? retard director is retard director


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 27, 2009)

personally I can't wait for Shamalama's twist :ho

you know that shits coming!


----------



## Corran (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys there is a Last Airbender movie thread, use that, please don't shit up this thread


----------



## VerdantVenus (Nov 27, 2009)

Omg, Avatar Marathon


----------



## Burke (Nov 27, 2009)

WHAT WHEN WHERE?
NOW? NICK? TV?
I need info


----------



## Quaero (Dec 1, 2009)

*Ravenhpltc242*



Go and watch all the videos here, they are made of 42 different kinds of awesome.

Best Avatar AMVs I've ever seen.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 1, 2009)

N??ps said:


> WHAT WHEN WHERE?
> NOW? NICK? TV?
> I need info


It's over I'm afraid, Thanksgiving =o o=


----------



## Burke (Dec 1, 2009)

You are the late failzorz D:
Mustve been awesome <.<
BTW cool amv's


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello friends, I'm back.



Corran said:


> Guys there is a Last Airbender movie thread, use that, please don't shit up this thread



The movie's based on the show. We can discuss it as much as we'd like, and we adore talking about our dislike. If you want to talk about the show so badly, then talk about it, or let your posts in the thread, both of them, stand as whining about movie talk.

Adding to something I missed: I'm displeased about the extradition of Chinese writing. It's something people seem to totally misunderstand. The Avatar world writing in Chinese and speaks English. It's not complicated.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 2, 2009)

Jove said:


> Hello friends, I'm back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, technically, it's that trope where everyone speaks english for the viewers convenience, who knows what they speak in the Avatar world? Seems like a language that is extremely universal, because no matter what end of the world the Gaang are in, they speak and understand the local vernacular to perfect fluency.

It's sorta funny though, a speaker of one dialect of Chinese will sound like near gibberish to another Chinese dialect. It's like German, and English.

Wtf, our thread is four stars


----------



## Burke (Dec 2, 2009)

Well thats no fair, were atleast 5 starz


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 3, 2009)

New film news.
So apparently the trailer for the film has been delayed until February due to unfinished special effect shots.

Here's a new photo of Noah Ringer (Aang) that accompanied an article in Variety.


Compare to picture of Aang next to Naruto.


----------



## Koi (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like Noah's starting to lose some of the babyfat that was obvious in the first stills we got of him.  I still think the way they're doing his tattoos are pretty cool.


----------



## Burke (Dec 4, 2009)

Well constant training will make a person lose weight.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2009)

Will he airbend by farting?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 4, 2009)

You know, I so wish M.Night's kids will go like "DADDY YOU RUINED AVATAR FOREVUH!!!!" if the movie sucks


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 5, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Well constant training will make a person lose weight.



Yeah, I just don't think that he was ever this tub of lard that some of the fandom complained him to be.
He looks just fine in this pic below, films are shot out of sequence so I just don't see Aang being 15 pounds heavier in the North Pole and slimmer when Katara cracks open the iceberg that he's been encased in.


----------



## Burke (Dec 5, 2009)

ut oh, you know what got my attention, in the pic at the bottom it says "noah ringer- who plays aang THE CHOSEN ONE-..."
D: not a good sign


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 6, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Will he airbend by farting?



I get where you were going there but that's more of a British joke.


----------



## Burke (Dec 7, 2009)

Dont bag on british fetishes bro man! lol


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 7, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, technically, it's that trope where everyone speaks english for the viewers convenience, who knows what they speak in the Avatar world? Seems like a language that is extremely universal, because no matter what end of the world the Gaang are in, they speak and understand the local vernacular to perfect fluency.
> 
> It's sorta funny though, a speaker of one dialect of Chinese will sound like near gibberish to another Chinese dialect. It's like German, and English.
> 
> Wtf, our thread is four stars



First all: WTF is right. Honestly.

Second: I _hate_ that trope. In fact, I don't consider it a trope at all. A trope is something artistically purposeful; having the dialogue in English is a matter of production. So I generally grant home field to the creators and accept that the native language is the accurate one.

You're right about how amusing the utter lack of dialect is; there seem to be _accents_, and particular social mannerisms of speech, but no true dialect, despite it existing in a very spacious world of rich and diverse ecosystems.


----------



## Burke (Dec 9, 2009)

Jove why dont you ever update sig or avatar ? 

I just realized that you have an avatar AVATAR xD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 9, 2009)

Jove said:


> First all: WTF is right. Honestly.
> 
> Second: I _hate_ that trope. In fact, I don't consider it a trope at all. A trope is something artistically purposeful; having the dialogue in English is a matter of production. So I generally grant home field to the creators and accept that the native language is the accurate one.
> 
> You're right about how amusing the utter lack of dialect is; there seem to be _accents_, and particular social mannerisms of speech, but no true dialect, despite it existing in a very spacious world of rich and diverse ecosystems.


Indeed times infinity. Some language barriers would add a little more dimension to the show. Though, at least they sorta tried, with slang and stuff. Flameo, man, flameo.

Though, for some reason, I can't shake the oddest example out of my mind. When in the Serpent's Pass, Than and Ying decided to name their newborn child, Hope...Wha? Hope? ENGLISH WORD HOPE? As pretty much a universal rule for proper nouns of any language, they are supposed to be left as is. So am I to believe that the English language exists in Avatar? How in the world do they even find the word hope?! They never even read it from English! What a strange level of confusion. So, they read the ENGLISH WORD HOPE from a language that in all cases, is incompatible with a phonetic language like English? But they only speak English to the viewers, and proper nouns so far are the only Chinese/Korean/Japanese/Hindu/Etc. left to the viewer's ears. But in this case, the English word hope is a proper noun itself when they dropped it in Serpent's Pass as Than and Ying's name for their child....So are we led to believe in a world that absolutely has no roman alphabet, and exclusively use many forms of Chinese from Bone Script to modern, that they are somehow universally bilingual in English as well? I HOPE (haha) someone just dropped the ball or something, because if it was intentional...Wha? What kind of blah name is Hope? That's what rich white people name their rich white girls living in the rich white places that involves rich white hills or rich white valleys with rich white low carb yuppie white rich options...White...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 10, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> Jove why dont you ever update sig or avatar ?
> 
> I just realized that you have an avatar AVATAR xD



I do change my sig... whenever I have my show. 

I see no reason to ever change the avatar. It's an AVATAR avatar avatar. and by that, I mean that Roku himself is AVATAR.[



ReikaiDemon said:


> Indeed times infinity. Some language barriers would add a little more dimension to the show. Though, at least they sorta tried, with slang and stuff. Flameo, man, flameo.
> 
> Though, for some reason, I can't shake the oddest example out of my mind. When in the Serpent's Pass, Than and Ying decided to name their newborn child, Hope...Wha? Hope? ENGLISH WORD HOPE? As pretty much a universal rule for proper nouns of any language, they are supposed to be left as is. So am I to believe that the English language exists in Avatar? How in the world do they even find the word hope?! They never even read it from English! What a strange level of confusion. So, they read the ENGLISH WORD HOPE from a language that in all cases, is incompatible with a phonetic language like English? But they only speak English to the viewers, and proper nouns so far are the only Chinese/Korean/Japanese/Hindu/Etc. left to the viewer's ears. But in this case, the English word hope is a proper noun itself when they dropped it in Serpent's Pass as Than and Ying's name for their child....So are we led to believe in a world that absolutely has no roman alphabet, and exclusively use many forms of Chinese from Bone Script to modern, that they are somehow universally bilingual in English as well? I HOPE (haha) someone just dropped the ball or something, because if it was intentional...Wha? What kind of blah name is Hope? That's what rich white people name their rich white girls living in the rich white places that involves rich white hills or rich white valleys with rich white low carb yuppie white rich options...White...



I pretty much accept that they read Chinese lettering in English, but that's a great example... none of the names in the show are that Western. It's a confounding choice, besides the narrative tie-in. I doubt that anyone that actually needs hope in our world names their child Hope.


----------



## Burke (Dec 10, 2009)

Correct me if im wrong, but wasnt someone making a boomerang in a metal shop, they posted pictures on here, i wonder what the finished product looked like


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 10, 2009)

Jove said:


> It's an AVATAR avatar avatar. and by that, I mean that Roku himself is AVATAR.


Wouldn't it be an AVATAR Avatar AVATAR avatar avatar then? 
AVATAR - adjective describing below
Avatar - most AVATAR show evah!! 
AVATAR - adjective describing below
avatar - see: Roku
avatar - user image


----------



## Marisuki (Dec 10, 2009)

There are a lot of meanings to Avatar.

I can't believe the movie trailer is being hold up till Febraury! Well I rather have it Amazing then Okay.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2009)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Wouldn't it be an AVATAR Avatar AVATAR avatar avatar then?
> AVATAR - adjective describing below
> Avatar - most AVATAR show evah!!
> AVATAR - adjective describing below
> ...



Modesty prevents me from conceding this point.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nøøps said:


> Correct me if im wrong, but wasnt someone making a boomerang in a metal shop, they posted pictures on here, i wonder what the finished product looked like



Unfortunatly, I haven't been able to get back to it yet. Just been way too busy. Hopefully sometime after the newyear. 



Jove said:


> I pretty much accept that they read Chinese lettering in English, but that's a great example... none of the names in the show are that Western.



Jet, Smellerbee, Pipsqueak, The Duke, and Ursa is Latin for "Mother Bear".


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 11, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Unfortunatly, I haven't been able to get back to it yet. Just been way too busy. Hopefully sometime after the newyear.
> 
> 
> 
> Jet, Smellerbee, Pipsqueak, The Duke, and Ursa is Latin for "Mother Bear".


Katara is  derived from catarata, which is both Portuguese and Spanish for "waterfall",Azula and Azulon come from Blue in spanish and Portuguese ''Azul''.

Iroh and Sozin dont sound like estern names either


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 11, 2009)

I was going to post something about Iroh having dreads, but then I hear in the thread that firebenders are going to need pre-existing sources of fire to fight... what's the source for this?

If so, Shymalamdingaling must BURN!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 11, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Unfortunatly, I haven't been able to get back to it yet. Just been way too busy. Hopefully sometime after the newyear.
> 
> 
> 
> Jet, Smellerbee, Pipsqueak, The Duke, and Ursa is Latin for "Mother Bear".



And there are a few more beyond those, even though I always assumed that the names of the Freedom Fighters were colloquial nicknames they gave each other. But Rekky's point still stands. It's a minute but noticeable wrinkle in the internal logic of the Avatar World.


----------



## Burke (Dec 11, 2009)

"Logic pwns."
-Noops


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 12, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> Katara is  derived from catarata, which is both Portuguese and Spanish for "waterfall",Azula and Azulon come from Blue in spanish and Portuguese ''Azul''.
> 
> Iroh and Sozin dont sound like estern names either



Really? Iroh and Sozin always sounded Japanese to me.


----------



## Burke (Dec 12, 2009)

Well star, my 2 years of japanese tell me that iroh and sozin arent made with proper characters so they cant be japanese.
example.
I = character
ro = character
h = not a character

so = character
zi = not a character
I = character
n = character

mabye derived from another language


----------



## Marisuki (Dec 13, 2009)

I never knew Katara's name meant Waterfall but I did know Azula's meaning was "Blue" for her Bending. Don't forget Momo!
Momo = Peach
that's Japanease for Sure.


----------



## Quaero (Dec 13, 2009)

In here they show how are the names written in mandarin from screenshots of the episodes. (They also translated all the "Easter eggs" in mandarin)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 13, 2009)

Quaero said:


> In here they show how are the names written in mandarin from screenshots of the episodes. (They also translated all the "Easter eggs" in mandarin)



Done quixote?  in your icon i mean.


----------



## Quaero (Dec 13, 2009)

From , yes.


----------



## Burke (Dec 13, 2009)

Didnt your username used to be don quixote?


----------



## Quaero (Dec 13, 2009)

Not that I remember... no.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 13, 2009)

So guys, Avatar Day vs Avatar Day?

I'm taking Avatar Day, if you ask me which one, I will pistol whip you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 13, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So guys, Avatar Day vs Avatar Day?
> 
> I'm taking Avatar Day, if you ask me which one, I will pistol whip you.



Well, obviously I choose Avatar Day. And to adapt it to our world, subjugating the dour absurdity of our world's unfortunate one with fun, I choose to eat uncooked cookie dough on the 16th. 


One thing I've thought of relating to the nonsense Avatar... will the total absurdity of this movie actually help _The Last Airbender_? Perhaps James Cameron has made a movie of such unprecedented balderdash, that our Avatar will look awesome in comparison.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 13, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, obviously I choose Avatar Day. And to adapt it to our world, subjugating the dour absurdity of our world's unfortunate one with fun, I choose to eat uncooked cookie dough on the 16th.
> 
> 
> One thing I've thought of relating to the nonsense Avatar... will the total absurdity of this movie actually help _The Last Airbender_? Perhaps James Cameron has made a movie of such unprecedented balderdash, that our Avatar will look awesome in comparison.


I'm rather expecting it to be overrated, Titanic, True Lies and so on, sucked. 

Don't eat uncooked dough! D: You'll get worms...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 13, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm rather expecting it to be overrated, Titanic, True Lies and so on, sucked.
> 
> Don't eat uncooked dough! D: You'll get worms...



_Don't_ eat cookie dough?! NEVER! 


I feel like declaring war on the Fake Avatar thread, but as a benevolent Avatar I choose to simply withdraw all diplomatic recognition. It's quite adorable how excited they are for this ridiculous movie. 

One point: Avatar fans are not upset that James Cameron "stole" the title, or even had the audacity to approve a VERY similar font for it; most of us are well aware that he had been working on this well before Avatar was conceived. I don't even blame Cameron for the forced namechange; it was just the usual gaggle of charmless lawyers, publicists, and faceless executives. 

But it's still remarkably petty. besides being an adaption of an already established intellectual property,it's not _Avatar_... it's _Avatar: *the Last Airbender*_.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 13, 2009)

Jove said:


> _Don't_ eat cookie dough?! NEVER!
> 
> 
> I feel like declaring war on the Fake Avatar thread, but as a benevolent Avatar I choose to simply withdraw all diplomatic recognition. It's quite adorable how excited they are for this ridiculous movie.
> ...


That doesn't mean shit though, he didn't license the name  He kept it to himself, I wouldn't be half surprised if he just thought of the name recently, and bitched about how Paramount who LEGALLY OWNS THE NAME, and the series ran with it far more well known than JC's brainfart. Plus, he didn't even hear about Avatar until Shaymin Sky Forme was going to make a movie on it. If their lawyer actually did anything, it would be James Cameron changing the title of the movie. I just don't know why they didn't take legal action against JC, he has no defense, they just gave it to him because they didn't want to deal with the madman.


----------



## Burke (Dec 14, 2009)

They could have called the movie something similar like... Navi orrr whatever that alien planets name is.
Or smurfs 2: the reckoning

Who am i kidding, im gunna go see it ._. 
It does look a bit gorgeous <.<


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 14, 2009)

N??ps said:


> They could have called the movie something similar like... Navi orrr whatever that alien planets name is.
> Or smurfs 2: the reckoning
> 
> Who am i kidding, im gunna go see it ._.
> It does look a bit gorgeous <.<


Not me, it looks like every generic sci fi interplanetary movie ever... And it's already got glaring inaccuracies, you can't be an EX-Marine, former marine is the correct term.


----------



## Marisuki (Dec 14, 2009)

The thing that bugs me is that the font is very similar to the Avatar we know.
Our Avatar day will be the first and original. It does look overratted. I'm on strike with that movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 14, 2009)

Marisuki said:


> The thing that bugs me is that the font is very similar to the Avatar we know.
> Our Avatar day will be the first and original. It does look overratted. I'm on strike with that movie.


I think he did that on purpose just to RUB IT IN. Supposedly, they had LOTS of original fonts made, but the current one got chosen over the others. Or maybe he knows that he's a dumb pissant hack, and is banking on the confusion of Avatar fans


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 16, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I think he did that on purpose just to RUB IT IN. Supposedly, they had LOTS of original fonts made, but the current one got chosen over the others. Or maybe he knows that he's a dumb pissant hack, and is banking on the confusion of Avatar fans



Speaking of which, I think it's time for one of us to get Mod powers, because it's crucially necessary. We need to get that fake avatar thread to stop using the word Avatar. There's only one Avatar, and the only blue on his body is the fucking badmotha arrow tattoo along his energy paths. 

That thread is incredibly frustrating. If you're reading this Raging Boner, I commend you for trashing it. You may be a Sasuketard, or pretend you're one for trolling purposes, and that's so very unfortunate, but you're doing fine work in that balderdash thread for a balderdash movie.


----------



## Burke (Dec 16, 2009)

Lets make a new word for it, Ralderbash!

Im glad to see this thread so active again.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2009)

raging boner is rarely something other than well... a raging boner.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 18, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> raging boner is rarely something other than well... a raging boner.


Normally, most people like raging boners, however, that is quickly overturned when one ends up brutally sodomizing one's ass.

Peace, Confucius out *kisses fingers, waves, then steps out*


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok so...AVATAR didn't seem like it was such a balderdash film after all.
Basing that assumption on the reviews since it was received pretty critically. And it seems to be doing well at the box office, didn't open with $70 million on the first day or anything but it'll probably make a profit when everything's said and done. 
I'm just glad that it's out there and possibly out of the public's memory come next summer when The Last Airbender opens. If Twitter is to be believed, there were people confusing the two even a few days before the release.


----------



## Shade (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think Cameron's Avatar should be condemned in anyway for its title or even thread. It's a damn fine movie, breakthrough in so many ways. Changing the title would be limiting its creativeness; if Cameron felt that was the right title for his work, then it was.

The ATLA movie doesn't look to be half as good anyway, so I think the other deserved the title.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

Why is this thread so active? The series ended awhile back.


----------



## Shade (Dec 19, 2009)

Fandom for something of true quality never dies.


----------



## Burke (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks shade.
This thread mostly consists of jove, Reikai, super star, stab-o-tron, koi, and myself.
I think its funny when random people come in like chee just did and say something not relevant oany current discussion like, "cool thread i love avatar" or "wh is there an avatar the last air bender thread" lol


----------



## masterriku (Dec 19, 2009)

What? I get no recognition not my fault kingdom hearts is distracted me from my duties to this thread.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 19, 2009)

masterriku said:


> What? I get no recognition not my fault kingdom hearts is distracted me from my duties to this thread.



I love ya, Riku. Speaking of recognition:

I forgot who it was that told me he/she hates this group, but guess what, they are back!


_Avatar_ came in number 1. 

_Champloo_ was #14. 

But _Avatar_ was #1. 

Here is the superb write-up, which was almost assuredly written by Ed Liu:



> Why It Made The List
> 
> 
> According to co-creators Mike DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko, Nickelodeon's call for a show with "magic, action, and adventure" led to a pitch session for Avatar the Last Airbender that began with a concept illustration for each of those three words and continued for two-and-a-half hours as the pair outlined the rough story arc for all three seasons of the show. Afterwards, Eric Coleman, Nick's VP/EP of Animation Development at the time, told them two things. The first was that, ironically, they pretty much had him after the first drawing. The second was that they broke all the rules of how you're supposed to pitch a show.
> ...


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Why is this thread so active? The series ended awhile back.



The fanbase is still alive, and we have the occasional discussion/rant about the changes/bastardizations the live action movie coming out this summer is doing.


----------



## Shade (Dec 20, 2009)

> We can hardly wait to see Konietzko and DiMartino come up with next.



Are these two still working together? And if so, then on what?

I would love to see what they would come up with next.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh yeah, I had been paying attention to that list.  It's good to see Avatar getting the recognition it deserves.

As for Bryke, it was my impression that they were focused on making the movie with Shyamallama.


----------



## Burke (Dec 20, 2009)

Wtf, naruto aint even on the top 25?
D:
its all cuz of those dang fillers


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 20, 2009)

I met the creators of Avatar, Mike and Bryan at a PMX convention  about 3 years ago when Avatar was in its second season. I got a poster from them of season 1 and got it signed with an illustrated "Blue Spirit" that I requested on the front of the poster. It's pretty awesome, and in almost mint condition too.

While they were asking us questions and answers about the show I wanted to ask them if they ever thought of releasing "uncut" avatar on DVDs. Basically more realistically violent (such as occasional blood shed). I didn't ask them though. I just waited till I got to talk to them personally and told them that they should go all out on the action for the finale of the show, don't let Nick hold you back on what you want to do I told them.

And I was very impressed with the finale, it felt intense the whole way through.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 21, 2009)

Out and proud avatard rite here ! anyways, in all seriousness I've been meaning to post in this thread for quite some time now. so sad that I didn't join while the series was still running. 

edit: also I can't believe Avatar came in number one on the best animated shows of the decade  pek


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 21, 2009)

Mr Serenity said:


> I met the creators of Avatar, Mike and Bryan at a PMX convention  about 3 years ago when Avatar was in its second season. I got a poster from them of season 1 and got it signed with an illustrated "Blue Spirit" that I requested on the front of the poster. It's pretty awesome, and in almost mint condition too.
> 
> While they were asking us questions and answers about the show I wanted to ask them if they ever thought of releasing "uncut" avatar on DVDs. Basically more realistically violent (such as occasional blood shed). I didn't ask them though. I just waited till I got to talk to them personally and told them that they should go all out on the action for the finale of the show, don't let Nick hold you back on what you want to do I told them.
> 
> And I was very impressed with the finale, it felt intense the whole way through.



What would there be to "uncut"?  It's not like Avatar is a dubbed anime with some violence removed.  What we see on Nickelodeon is the original and final product- to add any "realistic violence" to fight scenes for special DVDs would require reanimating the entire fight scenes.  It would be quite some work to do that for the whole series.  (IIRC, though, there was part of "The Beach" that was edited, presumably regarding the amount of skin Ty Lee showed.  I would be interested in seeing what was removed/covered up)

Anyways, I think Avatar is just fine the way it is.


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, despite Avatar supposedly being a kid's show, the themes were pretty mature for a Y7 audience. The only thing missing was blood, and Avatar didn't really need that.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 22, 2009)

Jove is a mod now.

congrats on your accession...........wait it's not for the bleach department is it?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2009)

masterriku said:


> Jove is a mod now.
> 
> congrats on your accession...........wait it's not for the bleach department is it?



Music Department, of course.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 22, 2009)

Commander Shepard said:


> What would there be to "uncut"?  It's not like Avatar is a dubbed anime with some violence removed.  What we see on Nickelodeon is the original and final product- to add any "realistic violence" to fight scenes for special DVDs would require reanimating the entire fight scenes.  It would be quite some work to do that for the whole series.  (IIRC, though, there was part of "The Beach" that was edited, presumably regarding the amount of skin Ty Lee showed.  I would be interested in seeing what was removed/covered up)
> 
> Anyways, I think Avatar is just fine the way it is.



I'd like to see "alternate scenes" on the uncut DVDs if they had them. For example Jet's death in my opinion was terrible. It just didn't look like he died, there was no blood coming out of his mouth or anything. He just said he'd be ok. Hell if there was no blood coming out of his mouth yet, Toph could of probably earth bended the stuff off of him and they could water bended his injuries away.

Also when the Blue Spirit was attacking several men with swords I thought it was bad that there was no blood. Might as well use a bostaff or nunchucks if you arent going to cut someone with your swords. I have much respect for Avatar, but the uncut scenes with blood or just a bit more maturely handled deaths in general would have been appropriate on DVD I think. Because even old school action shows like DragonBall with a cast full of kids had blood and death in it. When people fight and there is war, there is blood and death.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2009)

Commander Shepard said:


> What would there be to "uncut"?  It's not like Avatar is a dubbed anime with some violence removed.  What we see on Nickelodeon is the original and final product- to add any "realistic violence" to fight scenes for special DVDs would require reanimating the entire fight scenes.  It would be quite some work to do that for the whole series.  (IIRC, though, there was part of "The Beach" that was edited, presumably regarding the amount of skin Ty Lee showed.  I would be interested in seeing what was removed/covered up)
> 
> Anyways, I think Avatar is just fine the way it is.


no i believe they took of some stuff on the beach episode during droduction but i dont think they took someting off went it was finished.


----------



## Quaero (Dec 22, 2009)

What happened in "The beach" development, to my understanding, was that the creators made some really, REALLY skimpy and/or Stripperiffic bathing suits for Mai, Azula and Ty Lee , suits that didn't have a snowball chance in hell of getting through the censors, suits that supposedly made the majority of the anime bathing suits look like something out of 1910, as sacrificial goats, so to speak, so that, by comparison, the censors would give them a go with the suits we saw in the show.

The suits that came on air weren't what you would call "conservative", it makes you wonder what kind of swimming suits did they do in the first place....


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 22, 2009)

Quaero said:


> What happened in "The beach" development, to my understanding, was that the creators made some really, REALLY skimpy and/or Stripperiffic bathing suits for Mai, Azula and Ty Lee , suits that didn't have a snowball chance in hell of getting through the censors, suits that supposedly made the majority of the anime bathing suits look like something out of 1910, as sacrificial goats, so to speak, so that, by comparison, the censors would give them a go with the suits we saw in the show.
> 
> The suits that came on air weren't what you would call "conservative", it makes you wonder what kind of swimming suits did they do in the first place....



Mai and Azula's swimsuits _were_ rather conservative, it really was just Ty Lee's swimsuit that seemed to be pushing the limit.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 22, 2009)

Quaero said:


> What happened in "The beach" development, to my understanding, was that the creators made some really, REALLY skimpy and/or Stripperiffic bathing suits for Mai, Azula and Ty Lee , suits that didn't have a snowball chance in hell of getting through the censors, suits that supposedly made the majority of the anime bathing suits look like something out of 1910, as sacrificial goats, so to speak, so that, by comparison, the censors would give them a go with the suits we saw in the show.
> 
> The suits that came on air weren't what you would call "conservative", it makes you wonder what kind of swimming suits did they do in the first place....



Nick could have just refused to air the episode and demand they write another one. Problem (would have been) solved. Forever.


----------



## Quaero (Dec 22, 2009)

Commander Shepard said:


> Mai and Azula's swimsuits _were_ rather conservative, it really was just Ty Lee's swimsuit that seemed to be pushing the limit.



Relatively speaking of course, for a show originally aimed at a younger audience, in nickelodeans, no less, it's quite a leap from what they usually consider "appropriate"


----------



## masterriku (Dec 22, 2009)

Jove said:


> Music Department, of course.



I thought as much. I would much prefer the bleach department to remain a lawless land of pure lawlessness.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

How I wish for an uncut version of Avatar...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 22, 2009)

Ty Lee's breasts were awfully large for her age....And race....


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2009)

Her age?  Wasn't she 16?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Dec 23, 2009)

She's also an acrobat. Not to many 15 year old gymnasts have C cups.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Her age?  Wasn't she 16?


What 16 year olds are you looking at?...


stab-o-tron5000 said:


> She's also an acrobat. Not to many 15 year old gymnasts have C cups.


Especially Chinese acrobats


----------



## Mider T (Dec 23, 2009)

^Most 16 year olds?  It's pretty common for them not to be flat chested.



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> She's also an acrobat. Not to many 15 year old gymnasts have C cups.



That's true.  But she's also been doing gymnastics since she was a small child, not gonna affect genetics.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Dec 23, 2009)

The amount of body fat does have a pretty dramatic effect on a young girls development, breasts included.

My youngest sister is a gymnast and didn't get her first period until close to her 17th birthday. Realistically speaking, being a 15 year old circus acrobat, Ty Lee probably wouldn't have even started developing breasts yet. 

Don't get me wrong. I have nothing against Ty Lee's breasts (I'm sorry to say), but her development was pretty unrealistic. And I demand very strict realism out of my magical elemental Kung-fu shows starring 10-ton flying animals and children trapped in icebergs for 100 years with no ill effects.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 23, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The amount of body fat does have a pretty dramatic effect on a young girls development, breasts included.
> 
> My youngest sister is a gymnast and didn't get her first period until close to her 17th birthday. Realistically speaking, being a 15 year old circus acrobat, Ty Lee probably wouldn't have even started developing breasts yet.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I have nothing against Ty Lee's breasts (I'm sorry to say), but her development was pretty unrealistic. And I demand very strict realism out of my magical elemental Kung-fu shows starring 10-ton flying animals and children trapped in icebergs for 100 years with no ill effects.


Giant talking owls

Giant talking SENTIENT and SAPIENT Owls


----------



## Burke (Dec 23, 2009)

Wtf?! im gone for 3 days and Jove goes and becomes a mod.
So does that mean i should take down my "Jove for Mod '08" signiture


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 23, 2009)

Always love to come by and read - you guys are hysterical.  Watched _The Earthbending Master_ last night.  Bei Fong pushing Aang around is always fun - but I just die every time I hear Sokka offering to give up meat and sarcasm to the powers that be that he may be released from the fissure in the ground.  Damn Sokka ALWAYS slays me.  He's the best.  

Congrats Jove on the Mod thingy.  Well done.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 24, 2009)

Italics said:


> Always love to come by and read - you guys are hysterical.  Watched _The Earthbending Master_ last night.  Bei Fong pushing Aang around is always fun.



Oh Toph


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The amount of body fat does have a pretty dramatic effect on a young girls development, breasts included.
> 
> My youngest sister is a gymnast and didn't get her first period until close to her 17th birthday. Realistically speaking, being a 15 year old circus acrobat, Ty Lee probably wouldn't have even started developing breasts yet.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I have nothing against Ty Lee's breasts (I'm sorry to say), but her development was pretty unrealistic. And I demand very strict realism out of my magical elemental Kung-fu shows starring 10-ton flying animals and children trapped in icebergs for 100 years with no ill effects.



Physiological developments are not swayed by that much by lifestyle.  Genetic blueprints is the key.  Hence why some people are naturally more inclined to dance even if they practice less than someone who is worse.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 24, 2009)

So _that's_ why I can't dance crap while most black people I know can...


----------



## Noah (Dec 24, 2009)

I saw that Other Avatar movie last night. It was sexy. It sexxed me up real good. I'll have to send it a thank you card in the near future.

That is all.

PS: It really is too bad that the Real Avatar movie gets M.Night instead of Cameron. I'd love for Real Avatar to look and feel like Other Avatar did.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2009)

Can you imagine James Cameron doing the 3-D CGI in Avatar the Last Airbender?  I squirted.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 24, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Can you imagine James Cameron doing the 3-D CGI in Avatar the Last Airbender?  I squirted.


I know you did, but of all places, STOP SQUIRTING YOUR BANANA CREAM ON MY FACE!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 26, 2009)

Italics said:


> Always love to come by and read - you guys are hysterical.  Watched _The Earthbending Master_ last night.  Bei Fong pushing Aang around is always fun - but I just die every time I hear Sokka offering to give up meat and sarcasm to the powers that be that he may be released from the fissure in the ground.  Damn Sokka ALWAYS slays me.  He's the best.
> 
> Congrats Jove on the Mod thingy.  Well done.



Dank je wel. And yes, Sokka is the best, still the finest character progression in the show.



Noah said:


> PS: It really is too bad that the Real Avatar movie gets M.Night instead of Cameron. I'd love for Real Avatar to look and feel like Other Avatar did.



And I do believe that Book 1 would be perfect for such a thing, considering that it was a bit brighter than the other two Books, and that Waterbending would probably look the most brilliant out of all the disciplines.

Ah yes, and I must add a Merry Christmas to the thread 49 minutes late. But it will still be Christmas somewhere in the world for another 5 hours. Count it!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 26, 2009)

Jove said:


> Dank je wel. And yes, Sokka is the best, still the finest character progression in the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember lots of Chinese fantasy movies that have element bending in them.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 26, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I remember lots of Chinese fantasy movies that have element bending in them.



Oh yeah, there were 2 sequences in Storm Riders that were straight up water/liquid bending. That was in '98 so with today's tech and ILM behind it, bending should look great onscreen.


----------



## Burke (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah i saw the Cameron Avatar, I thought it was kinda epic. 
and Mider T is right. *Squrt* o_O
Who else saw it? You jove?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 27, 2009)

Saw it last night Noops.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, _Avatar _is a huge hit and was really well received.
I didn't wanna crap on the film on the off chance that it might be good and get caught with my foot in my mouth. It seemed like the easiest thing to do, even South Park got in on the pre-release bashing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 28, 2009)

any one have the avatar music that the water bender site had? i kinda lost them wend my old comp died months ago and it apear that the water bender site no longer exsist.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, on my family's big Christmas Eve, I was in another room when I heard an aunt/uncle/cousins collective arrive. My aunt asked if I had, "seen the Avatar movie."


So once again I'd like to point out that no matter how goddamn brilliant this movie looks, how efficaciously it defied the backlash to win such resounding critical and commercial laudation... they made _our_ show's movie change it's name for _no fucking reason_, because everyone still confuses the two.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 29, 2009)

The sheer mechanics of that are mind boggling

They could just call ours Avatar the last Airbender Journey to the North?

maybe they can call book 2 tales from the  Earth Kingdom and book 3 well um I'm not really sure............Zutara the darkside.


edit I've got it BOOMERAANG


----------



## Piekage (Dec 29, 2009)

So, I hear there's going to be a prequel manga for The Last Airbender, drawn by , detailing from an hour before Zuko's Agni Kai to when he sees the beam of light when Aang's released. Probably old information that everyone knows, but I just found out and I figure somebody else might not know yet. Also, here's a couple of images at the .


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> Ok, on my family's big Christmas Eve, I was in another room when I heard an aunt/uncle/cousins collective arrive. My aunt asked if I had, "seen the Avatar movie."
> 
> 
> So once again I'd like to point out that no matter how goddamn brilliant this movie looks, how efficaciously it defied the backlash to win such resounding critical and commercial laudation... they made _our_ show's movie change it's name for _no fucking reason_, because everyone still confuses the two.


Let me get this straight, she thought you would like it because she knew you were into our Avatar? 

Fucking LAWL


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Let me get this straight, she thought you would like it because she knew you were into our Avatar?
> 
> Fucking LAWL



Even high LAWL:

I think she honestly thought it was the Last Airbender movie. Either that, or she figured that a movie about blue aliens fighting in vegetation couldn't be the _Avatar_ that I love, but that there must be some kind of mistake because it's _NAMED AVATAR_. 

Which is what someone should have been telling 20th Century Fox from the beginning: THE CASUAL OBSERVER IS GOING TO CONFUSE THE FUCK OUT OF THIS NO MATTER WHAT HAPPENS.

The only way they could have avoided this would have been to create a device. A device that takes our memories of the show and destroys any mention of the word "avatar."


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2009)

I wonder how many kids brought their parents to this movie thinking it was Avatar:The Last Airbender instead of just plain ol' Avatar..


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> Ok, on my family's big Christmas Eve, I was in another room when I heard an aunt/uncle/cousins collective arrive. My aunt asked if I had, "seen the Avatar movie."
> 
> They made _our_ show's movie change it's name for _no fucking reason_, because everyone still confuses the two.



One thing I like is that more people know of the show than I had realized, although the massive confusion between the two kills me. 
Why am I reading about people going to see the film and coming out with egg on their face because they thought they were going to see the film adaptation of A:TLA?

I honestly don't see how these two entities could connect to each other. 
They just simply look entirely different from one another. That damn title though is what people are paying attention to.

Even this game seems much more similar to A:TLA than an ad for JC's Avatar.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYtqgIzkSrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> One thing I like is that more people know of the show than I had realized, although the massive confusion between the two kills me.
> Why am I reading about people going to see the film and coming out with egg on their face because they thought they were going to see the film adaptation of A:TLA?
> 
> I honestly don't see how these two entities could connect to each other.
> ...



It baffles me a bit, too. It does show just how many people are aware of the show, and it's creating some nice publicity for the franchise.

As for that video:


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 29, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I wonder how many kids brought their parents to this movie thinking it was Avatar:The Last Airbender instead of just plain ol' Avatar..


They would stil enjoy the movie so it doesn,t matter.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> any one have the avatar music that the water bender site had? i kinda lost them wend my old comp died months ago and it apear that the water bender site no longer exsist.


so any one?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 29, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> so any one?



I'll send you the link right now.


----------



## Superstarseven (Dec 29, 2009)

Jove said:


> It baffles me a bit, too. It does show just how many people are aware of the show, and it's creating some nice publicity for the franchise.
> 
> As for that video:



Sorry if that vid confused you. It was late at night, it started with a voiceover telling of a prophesied hero trapped in ice who can apparently manipulate it also, he wields a staff...
It's more this image that caught me by surprise.


Can't tell me that if you quickly glace at it that it doesn't remind you of this.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fratley (Dec 30, 2009)

Avatar is probably my favorite animated show. It's plot and character development were second to none (people *PHYSICALLY* grew throughout the show). Katara started out only being able to water whip people and can now heal and perform mass water bending techniques. 

Pro show is pro.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2009)

Superstarseven said:


> Sorry if that vid confused you. It was late at night, it started with a voiceover telling of a prophesied hero trapped in ice who can apparently manipulate it also, he wields a staff...
> It's more this image that caught me by surprise.



Heh, I fully comprehended the video itself, I just... my word, is that blatant. The iceberg is almost the exact same shape, just put on a mountain's peak. And the framing of his face inside of it...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 30, 2009)

Say, Avatards, I got a favor, does anyone know of any download/streaming site of the series NOT firewalled by China?


----------



## Burke (Dec 30, 2009)

Sorry reikai i waatched all episodes on nicktoons 
god bless them for still showing episodes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Say, Avatards, I got a favor, does anyone know of any download/streaming site of the series NOT firewalled by China?



Well, Rekky, what _does_ China firewall? Avatar Portal does Megavideo and Livevideo. I'm assuming those sites are very much firewalled?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 30, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well, Rekky, what *doesn't* China firewall? Avatar Portal does Megavideo and Livevideo. I'm assuming those sites are very much firewalled?


Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 30, 2009)

Well then the answer is that no such site exists.


----------



## Quaero (Dec 31, 2009)

Does china firewall bittorrent?


----------



## Burke (Dec 31, 2009)

We should firewall china for revenge :33


----------



## VerdantVenus (Dec 31, 2009)

Jove said:


> Well then the answer is that no such site exists.


Just got a confirmation, Avatarportal works!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 1, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Just got a confirmation, Avatarportal works!



And you doubted me. 


But this is very good... AP's a site by and for true Avatarlings.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year M****r F*****s. 

It's actually been new years here (Chicago area) for an hour, but I live in Oakland, so I'm splitting the difference and wishing you all a happy new year at 1:00 am hear (11:00 pm back home).


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 1, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Happy New Year M****r F*****s.
> 
> It's actually been new years here (Chicago area) for an hour, but I live in Oakland, so I'm splitting the difference and wishing you all a happy new year at 1:00 am hear (11:00 pm back home).



Thanks stab. I'm in Mass but my mind is in Holland, so I celebrated new Years at 6 and fell asleep at 8. 

So Merry Motherfucking New Year's to all in this, the thread we've turned into a sub-forum.


----------



## Burke (Jan 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> Thanks stab. I'm in Mass but my mind is in Holland, so I celebrated new Years at 6 and fell asleep at 8.
> 
> So Merry Motherfucking New Year's to all in this, the thread we've turned into a sub-forum.



gawd i wish we could be a sub forum :33
i just realised, is the name of our thread misspelled?
Discusion should be discussion right?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> gawd i wish we could be a sub forum :33
> i just realised, is the name of our thread misspelled?
> Discusion should be discussion right?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 1, 2010)

Fool, we are so epic, we rewrite the proper nouns and words to ones we deem correct.

In fact, I hereby declare that M. Night Shaymin Sky Forme is the proper spelling of that guy's name.

If you don't like it, you can suck on a Seed Flare


----------



## Burke (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey look, is our director, M. Night Shaymin 
P.s. Jove, did you know your rep is worth 323 points


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 2, 2010)

A few new pictures from the set. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 2, 2010)

I love this show, I have only seen Season One so far though !


----------



## Burke (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the first pic stabby. ^^


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 3, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Hey look, is our director, M. Night Shaymin
> P.s. Jove, did you know your rep is worth 323 points



Is that right? It could have been worth a little more, but a funny thing happened:

Remember Mider T? Our good friend Mider T? He repped me recently for the post I made in this thread trashing Gorillaz. A post I made nearly a year ago. I was fine with that.

Then someone made a thread about the new Gorillaz album in the Blender, and Mider linked them to that post and got me negged. For a post I made nearly a year ago. I was not fine with that.

Someone noted that a post like that is how, "You get a mod that's Celestial." Such is the Blender.

And I agree; the first pic actually has me a little excited.


----------



## Burke (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree, the soldiers look acceptable.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been quiet in my love for Avatar for a while now ever since the last episode came out (pure epic win, by the way), so this may seem like a stupid question.

But why the hell doesn't that kid have an arrow on his forehead?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jan 3, 2010)

Missy said:


> I've been quiet in my love for Avatar for a while now ever since the last episode came out (pure epic win, by the way), so this may seem like a stupid question.
> 
> But why the hell doesn't that kid have an arrow on his forehead?


Because all air benders have that tattoo? Or just an avater maybe its tattooed somewhere on the body?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 3, 2010)

> Someone noted that a post like that is how, "You get a mod that's Celestial." Such is the Blender.



People there can be quite the assholes. It shouldn't be about rep but attitude and how you deal with other NF members. Any person can rep whore their way to the top


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 3, 2010)

basye said:


> *Because all air benders have that tattoo?* Or just an avater maybe its tattooed somewhere on the body?


Err, right. Which is why the live-action should have the arrow on his forehead, but it isn't for some reason.

Meh, just a little wierd IMO. Kinda annoys me how the Avatar movie with the blue people has almost the exact same font as ATLA. When they said they were showing a sneak peak of "Avatar" on TV, I got all excited until they showed the actual sneak peak with the blue people.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 4, 2010)

He's got the tat. 



It's just made to look more like an actual tattoo. Not so sure why it doesn't show up in that last pic in my last post. Either its the angle, the lighting or maybe even a flashback.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 4, 2010)

^Thanks, stab.  And damn you for beating me to it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

Why are they white?


----------



## ueki kouske (Jan 4, 2010)

I love it too... Aang the Avatar. Cool story.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Why are they white?



Because Hollywood doesn't like Asians. There's actually been a lot of fan controversy over this. A lot of which I agree with.

Here's a few links about the whole thing. 







And apparently, Roger Ebert isn't all that thrilled about it either. 



> Q. Regarding the upcoming M. Night Shyamalan vehicle The Last Airbender, what do you think about the whitewashing of the production [...] ?
> _    Arlene C. Harris_
> 
> A. Wrong. The original series Avatar: The Last Airbender was highly regarded and popular for three seasons on Nickelodeon. Its fans take it for granted that its heroes are Asian. Why would Paramount and Shyamalan go out of their way to offend these fans? There are many young Asian actors capable of playing the parts.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Stab, got a link for the Ebert quote and/or interview. I'm way too excited by the prospect that Roger Ebert watched the show. 





Ennoea said:


> People there can be quite the assholes. It shouldn't be about rep but attitude and how you deal with other NF members. Any person can rep whore their way to the top



I thought it was pretty amusing, actually. The Blender's given me so much tasty drama in the last week, related to exactly what you posted there, that I can't hate it.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 4, 2010)

That was pretty much the whole snippet. It as from his Q&A page here:



It's the last question at the bottom of the page. here it is in it's entirety. 



> Q. Regarding the upcoming M. Night Shyamalan vehicle "The Last Airbender," what do you think about the whitewashing of the production so that all of the original Asian cultural landmarks, architecture, philosophy, and costume design are being retained while they cast white kids to play the main characters?
> Arlene C. Harris
> 
> A. Wrong. The original series "Avatar: The Last Airbender" was highly regarded and popular for three seasons on Nickelodeon. Its fans take it for granted that its heroes are Asian. Why would Paramount and Shyamalan go out of their way to offend these fans? There are many young Asian actors capable of playing the parts.



I actually know that Ebert is a huge animation fan. He's given favorable reviews to several anime movie's (he regards "Grave of the Fireflies" as one of the top ten war movies ever made). So it doesn't actually surprise me that he's at least aware of the show. Whether he actually watched it or not is hard to say.

.
.
.

Also, due to my insomnia, I was looking around for any actual information regarding the film (other than a few pictures from the set) and came across this article at  It seems the that Paramount is finally starting to listen to the fan protests over this. 

Link removed

Important excerpts:



> When MANAA raised concerns about the “Caucasian or any other ethnicity” casting call that Paramount released to cast the four lead characters of color from the Avatar: The Last Airbender franchise, Katie Martin Kelly told MANAA that Paramount has since taken steps to make future casting notices more “consistent.” Paramount’s new casting policies now have more oversight over the breakdown services that draft casting calls.






> Goodman shared that after taking over for Lesher, *he cleaned house and there is currently no head of Casting at Paramount. *A new head of Casting will be hired early 2010, and MANAA and Paramount planned a meeting with this casting head next year to discuss The Last Airbender and Paramount’s casting policies as a whole.



I don't think it's any stretch of the imagination to assume that the last casting director (for paramount, not just this movie) was sacked because of the completely ignorant things she's said in response to the controversy over this movies casting. Including the "If you're Korean, wear a kimono. If you're from Belgium, wear lederhosen.", and while I haven't been able to find a source for it yet, her response to being asked why they didn't cast asians in the leads was "Name me five Asian leads in Hollywood, You can't!"



> According to Paramount, M. Night Shyamalan is aware of criticism over the casting. Paramount promised to let the Asian American advocates at the meeting see a screening of the film before it was released. *Goodman told MANAA that in all his years in the business, he has never seen such outcry over the casting of a character.*



Wow. Who would have guessed that policy change in Hollywood would be brought on by outpouring of disappointment over the casting of a movie based on a children's TV show.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 4, 2010)

^ Thats all well and good but we Avatar fans still get screwed over with our cast. Maybe if they stopped the whole movie, gave it to a new director, and started it over that would be something.


----------



## Burke (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm compelling, my question is, who here would be willing to wait longer for the movie if it gets a new director, and cast?


----------



## Shade (Jan 4, 2010)

I wouldn't want to sacrifice good performances just for the sake of Asian actors. These kids look to have some potential so I'd rather see the movie in 2010, as it looks pretty good. 

Sure, they could have found good Asian actors to begin with, but honestly speaking, what would be the general public opinion upon seeing a movie with solely Asian people? I think they would consider it a non-Hollywood movie from across the Pacific, brought over and possibly lipdubbed. Like that Blood: The Last Vampire movie IIRC. Basically, what I'm saying is, moviegoers are so used to seeing Caucasian-lead movies (well, you see black leads too but not Asian) that there's a sort of inner alienation they would feel seeing a movie with all Asian people.

Of course, I could be totally wrong.

EDIT: Relevant read: This thread


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

They don't have to be asian but why Katar and Sokka are white makes no sense. Is it that hard to find someone with a tan in LA?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 4, 2010)

Shade said:


> I wouldn't want to sacrifice good performances just for the sake of Asian actors. These kids look to have some potential so I'd rather see the movie in 2010, as it looks pretty good.
> 
> Sure, they could have found good Asian actors to begin with, but honestly speaking, what would be the general public opinion upon seeing a movie with solely Asian people? I think they would consider it a non-Hollywood movie from across the Pacific, brought over and possibly lipdubbed. Like that Blood: The Last Vampire movie IIRC. Basically, what I'm saying is, moviegoers are so used to seeing Caucasian-lead movies (well, you see black leads too but not Asian) that there's a sort of inner alienation they would feel seeing a movie with all Asian people.
> 
> ...



Thinking that way, there won't be any progress made in that regards.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 4, 2010)

The whitewashing doesn't piss me off the way it does a lot of people, but it does annoy me. It isn't hard to find good Asian actors, why is it necessary to cast Caucasian actors?



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> He's got the tat.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just made to look more like an actual tattoo. Not so sure why it doesn't show up in that last pic in my last post. Either its the angle, the lighting or maybe even a flashback.


Oh, I see. Thanks.

Still, I liked the blue arrow.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 5, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I don't think it's any stretch of the imagination to assume that the last casting director (for paramount, not just this movie) was sacked because of the completely ignorant things she's said in response to the controversy over this movies casting. Including the "If you're Korean, wear a kimono. If you're from Belgium, wear lederhosen.", and while I haven't been able to find a source for it yet, her response to being asked why they didn't cast asians in the leads was "Name me five Asian leads in Hollywood, You can't!"



That quote actually comes from someone who was at the casting call.


> Yeah, I read about the controversy,? says Melanie Thong, 24, of Annandale. ?I mean, Jesse McCartney? If it?s an Asian movie, you should have an Asian cast.?
> If you watch the show, all of them are our skin color,? says Liso Neou, 23, of Tysons.
> You can?t even name five Asian actors,? says Thong, rhetorically.
> Chow Yun-Fat . . . Jackie Chan . . . Jet Li . . . ? says Neou, and stops.
> Kids need to know there?s more diverse actors out there,? Thong says, her point made.





It also seems as if DeeDee Rickets has taken the full brunt of the casting criticism from the fandom when it was really Douglas Aibel who did the casting for the principal roles.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 5, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I actually know that Ebert is a huge animation fan. He's given favorable reviews to several anime movie's (he regards "Grave of the Fireflies" as one of the top ten war movies ever made). So it doesn't actually surprise me that he's at least aware of the show. Whether he actually watched it or not is hard to say.



Now that I recall, Ebert is a huge Miyazaki fan. So I wouldn't be surprised if he had heard of the show and perhaps watched a few episodes, considering the huge and admitted influence he had on the initial production of the show. I'd be willing to bet anything that at the very least he watched some episodes after hearing of the adaption.




stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Wow. Who would have guessed that policy change in Hollywood would be brought on by outpouring of disappointment over the casting of a movie based on a children's TV show.



I was thinking about this in the morning after I read it. I've never been that interested in the race discussion, because I've always been focused more on the show's plot and characterizations being adapted correctly. But I also realized... I had never thought about the characters as Asian until this argle-bargle. I examined the cultural aspects of the show heavily, looking at not just the Eastern influences but the sprinkling of others. But whenever I examined the characters, I never once thought about their ethnicities equivalent to our World. 

And when I watch the show, I still don't.


The ultimate point, I feel, is more than just white and Indians playing Chinese (though I still feel Aang could be just about anything)... the point is: *THIS MOVIE HAS BEEN NOTHING BUT TROUBLE*. 

But I'll still defend it to the death against the movie with the Blue Jar-Jar's.


----------



## Burke (Jan 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> Now that I recall, Ebert is a huge Miyazaki fan. So I wouldn't be surprised if he had heard of the show and perhaps watched a few episodes, considering the huge and admitted influence he had on the initial production of the show. I'd be willing to bet anything that at the very least he watched some episodes after hearing of the adaption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now jove, lets be politically correct, theyre called Native Asians


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 5, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> "If you're from Belgium, wear lederhosen.".



I don't blame people for their ignorance about my fine little country. Everyone thinks Belgium is in Brussels anyway. I have never seen people wear lederhosen here. But hey we do have the European president. 

On topic: nice big thread here. I'm looking forward to the Shyamalan movie even though I have never seen a second from the series.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Now jove, lets be politically correct, theyre called Native Asians


Bad, stupid joke is bad and stupid *punches*


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 5, 2010)

I has all three seasons now!  No more scrounging the interwebz for shoddy links and low quality!


----------



## Burke (Jan 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Bad, stupid joke is bad and stupid *punches*



You never like my jokes! 
I think they're ...
Punny


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 6, 2010)

N??ps said:


> You never like my jokes!
> I think they're ...
> Punny


...
*castrates*


----------



## Burke (Jan 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md_QndVeflQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
Rep me if ya love me!


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 7, 2010)

More than three movies?  Only if we get more TV seasons. 

Although, having more movies spread out over the course of the original series may be a good idea- it allows them to contain more elements from the show.  Movies set after Sozin's Comet without more animated material is still a definite no no.

Trailer premieres during the Superbowl?  Sweeeeet.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 7, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> More than three movies?  Only if we get more TV seasons.
> 
> Although, having more movies spread out over the course of the original series may be a good idea- it allows them to contain more elements from the show.  Movies set after Sozin's Comet without more animated material is still a definite no no.
> 
> Trailer premieres during the Superbowl?  Sweeeeet.



I could easily see it being more than three movies. Hell, just look at the final four episodes (Sozin's comet part 1-4). That alone was two hours and already seemed a little rushed. Not to mention you then have to fit everything else from season three in before that. Zuko's moral struggle, the day of black sun, reconcile Zuko's position on the team and have him create a bond with these people, the boiling rock. 

I can see the first season being made into one movie. I can even see season 2 working as one movie. The odd thing, is that despite season three being mostly "filler" for it's first half. It also seems like it's the one season that has some of the most difficult episodes to compress (in total) into a two hour movie. 

.

.

Hell, for Jove's sake, "the Beach" alone should be made into it's own feature length film. Possibly even have it's own spin-off series to better explore it's deep intricate complexities. A Broadway play or two might even be in order.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 7, 2010)

Missy said:


> I've been quiet in my love for Avatar for a while now ever since the last episode came out (pure epic win, by the way), so this may seem like a stupid question.
> 
> But why the hell doesn't that kid *have an arrow on his forehead*?


he have only diference is that it containd letter like desind and a ligther blue coloring


----------



## Burke (Jan 7, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I could easily see it being more than three movies. Hell, just look at the final four episodes (Sozin's comet part 1-4). That alone was two hours and already seemed a little rushed. Not to mention you then have to fit everything else from season three in before that. Zuko's moral struggle, the day of black sun, reconcile Zuko's position on the team and have him create a bond with these people, the boiling rock.
> 
> I can see the first season being made into one movie. I can even see season 2 working as one movie. The odd thing, is that despite season three being mostly "filler" for it's first half. It also seems like it's the one season that has some of the most difficult episodes to compress (in total) into a two hour movie.
> 
> ...



Delete that post
DELETE THAT POST!
Quickly before Jove sees!!1


----------



## Nimander (Jan 7, 2010)

Jove said:


> Now that I recall, Ebert is a huge Miyazaki fan. So I wouldn't be surprised if he had heard of the show and perhaps watched a few episodes, considering the huge and admitted influence he had on the initial production of the show. I'd be willing to bet anything that at the very least he watched some episodes after hearing of the adaption.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There goes Jove, dropping wisdom like the Cowboys drop fumbles.

Yeah.  I went there.

But seriously, skin color never, EVER even factored into the show for me.  Seriously.  If you really want to open a bag of hornets with me, show me one single black person who appeared in the original animated series in the first place.  One.  Or, if my memory fails me for some reason, point out one that had a significant role in the storyline at any point in time.  

Don't worry; I won't be holding my breath waiting for you.

Shit, all the voices for the characters were mostly white VAs anyway, with the exception of Mako as Uncle Iroh, and one or two more I may be forgetting.  They registered as "white" to me when I watched the original series, and M. Night didn't deviate that much from my mental perception of them that much in his casting anyway.

So what I see this as is another instance of fandoms and their insistence of "purist" adaptations to their favorite shows.  Like we'll ever see that in Hollywood.  Ever.

*steps off soapbox*


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nimander said:


> But seriously, skin color never, EVER even factored into the show for me.  Seriously.  If you really want to open a bag of hornets with me, show me one single black person who appeared in the original animated series in the first place.  One.




*Spoiler*: __ 










Nimander said:


> Or, if my memory fails me for some reason, point out one that had a significant role in the storyline at any point in time.



Ok, that I can't do.

Though you certainly can't argue that Katara and Sokka were supposed to be Caucasian either. The fact that they didn't even _try_ to find anyone of inuit (or at least of native American) origin to play those roles is what really gets me. Honestly, out of all the races in the Avatar world. The watertribe is the easiest to ascribe a real world counterpart to. I mean c'mon! They even lived in Igloo's for fuck's sake!

If they had just gotten that right I probably wouldn't be so upset about the rest of the cast.

Crap! One of the people they got to play a friggin' _inuit_ just got done playing a "so-white-he-sparkles" vampire!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 7, 2010)

Guys, forget all the racebending talk and screw the Beach criticism for a moment.

I have the greatest news!
Dark Horse will be releasing an Avatar art book in June.
Cover art - 

This is beyond awesome simply because I didn't think it was ever going to happen. 
How many American animated series release art books anyhow?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 7, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that kid's Indian...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 8, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Guys, forget all the racebending talk and screw the Beach criticism for a moment.
> 
> I have the greatest news!
> Dark Horse will be releasing an Avatar art book in June.
> ...



FUCK! YES!


----------



## Quaero (Jan 8, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md_QndVeflQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> Rep me if ya love me!



Despite the unfortunate racial implications this movie might/might not have, what bothers me the most is that 3 out of the 4 initial leads don't look like their animated counterparts at all. I know that a 100% match is impossible, but there is almost no resemblance at all with movie Sokka, Katara and Zuko.

Also, the show had a very well structured reason for each of the element styles, I simply wonder,if it is there, it has worked, it looks good, and above all has gone through the fighting styles philosophies to find which had better synergy with what element, why change it? 

But what really bothered me of that video was that it felt like they were undermining the original by saying they want to go beyond it. This series has the broadest spectrum I've ever seen when regarding it's fans, from 8 to 75, from all over the world. The creators managed to create a story able to capture the attention of children, teenagers and adults with almost equal strength. These is one of the moments I really hate the "Animation Age Ghetto", the label of "cartoon" simply does not make the show justice. Avatar went beyond many Hollywood "movies", they shouldn't be saying they want to go beyond the show, they should be hoping that they can reach what the show was.

/rant off

Ps: I am reserving my final judgement of the adaptation for the trailer, but right now, it's simply not doing it for me.

Pps: Avatar art book!!?? DO WANT!!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> Hell, for Jove's sake, "the Beach" alone should be made into it's own feature length film. Possibly even have it's own spin-off series to better explore it's deep intricate complexities. A Broadway play or two might even be in order.













Superstarseven said:


> Guys, forget all the racebending talk and screw the Beach criticism for a moment.
> 
> I have the greatest news!
> Dark Horse will be releasing an Avatar art book in June.
> ...



I didn't think it would happen, either. This is amazing. I'd still prefer an OST over anything, but this is as incredible as I imagined. 184 pages, too. That should provide plenty of stuff to gush over.


----------



## Burke (Jan 8, 2010)

i want!
How much eh?
Doesnt dark horse make hellboy?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> i want!
> How much eh?
> Doesnt dark horse make hellboy?



According to the site, $34.99. That is so far below what I'd be _willing_ to pay for it that it's shameful.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 8, 2010)

How much do the Season Sets for Avatar: The Last Airbender cost now in the U.S., and where can I get them cheap?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 9, 2010)

You should go wild and buy all three for $115 at Amazon.com
They're all under $45 individually.

Oh, Aasif Mandvi tweeted that he's doing voiceover work for The Last Airbender video game. I remember writing that I hoped a video game tie-in was never produced since the ones based on the animated show were so poor. By the way guys don't forget that Mike and Bryan are involved in a retrospective about the show so hopefully that'll be completed soon but I don't want to double dip and buy an Avatar:TLA complete series box set just to get my hands on it.

To comment a little further on the Art book news, I think it adds another air of credibility to the series. How many western animated shows have released Art books?
That's a genre usually reserved for theatrical animated films so for a Nicktoon it's quite the accomplishment. Finally, a collectible that I can take some pride in owning.
The soundtrack I can actually hold off on owning just a bit longer just because many of the more popular music cues are available thanks to the Track Team's Myspace page.

I have also learned that the Track Team have been hired to score Nick's upcoming Kung Fu Panda series.  I imagine that the music in this show will be more strictly Chinese sounding than the hodgepodge of styles that can be found in Avatar's score.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

I might buy the art book if I have the money. I really love the backgrounds and scenery of the show.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah the purchase of this item shouldn't be anything insane to a fan that bought the DVD sets and can appreciate art.
Dave Roman(former Nick mag Assoc. Editor)has this to say about the book.


> Avatar's track record for product sales is mixed at best. If there's no proof that older fans will actually buy Avatar books aimed at them, then there probably won't be a soundtrack or any other stuff made (beyond the movie tie-ins).


This was said in response to a lazy, broke Avatar fan who asked for scans as soon as the book is available.

Dave also said that it took a lot of hard work and convincing from the creative staff to make this happen. It won't take much convincing for me to buy this though. The fans outside of the original demographic don't own anything targeted at them so this will be an absolute treat.


----------



## Chee (Jan 9, 2010)

If only I had a job, I would totally buy it. I have around $35 left and I would like to spend it on movie tickets.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 9, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> You should go wild and buy all three for $115 at Amazon.com.
> 
> They're all under $45 individually.



Oh.....I might consider just buying them used/pre-owned then :S.

I was hoping that they would only cost like $20 NEW now, xD.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh man, I would totally get that artbook if a) I had the money and b) it was released here in Australia.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 9, 2010)

That settle it. We're all chipping in and getting TV a copy.



Superstarseven said:


> To comment a little further on the Art book news, I think it adds another air of credibility to the series. How many western animated shows have released Art books?
> That's a genre usually reserved for theatrical animated films so for a Nicktoon it's quite the accomplishment. Finally, a collectible that I can take some pride in owning.
> The soundtrack I can actually hold off on owning just a bit longer just because many of the more popular music cues are available thanks to the Track Team's Myspace page.



I guess we differ there; I've always been more interested in the music than the art. But you're absolutely correct; most Western animated shows don't even _warrant_ an artbook, much less deserve one. For Avatar to get an artbook, an _official_ artbook, that is a big deal. And it goes much further than _Avatar_. This could be the difference for future _Avatar_'s.



Superstarseven said:


> I have also learned that the Track Team have been hired to score Nick's upcoming Kung Fu Panda series.  I imagine that the music in this show will be more strictly Chinese sounding than the hodgepodge of styles that can be found in Avatar's score.



And with that, a show I never had any interest in watching, based on a movie I've never seen, has instantly become mandatory viewing.



Going back to that Youtube video... I just thought of the quote from Frank Marshall wherein he stated that they changed the story a bit...

I'm very curious about what he meant by this. Is it not as faithful as Mike and Bryan initially believed? Did they simply rearrange things, or are we in for some very big surprises in July?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 9, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> Oh.....I might consider just buying them used/pre-owned then :S.
> 
> I was hoping that they would only cost like $20 NEW now, xD.


 I don't think I've ever seen a popular T.V. show sell for so little. Companies have to make up for a lot of lost advertising.

Anyways, I bought mine when they were each $40 at Target. Other stores had them at prices between $45 - $65.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 9, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Guys, forget all the racebending talk and screw the Beach criticism for a moment.
> 
> I have the greatest news!
> Dark Horse will be releasing an Avatar art book in June.
> ...



... *I have to get my hands on this*.


----------



## Burke (Jan 10, 2010)

God bless nick toons network, i was treated to the first two episodes yesterday, and the painted lady and sokka's master today. God bless them for showing a show with only 60 episodes and that ended over a year and a half ago.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jan 10, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a popular T.V. show sell for so little. Companies have to make up for a lot of lost advertising.
> 
> Anyways, I bought mine when they were each $40 at Target. Other stores had them at prices between $45 - $65.



I'm not made up of money though lol, I only normally get money during Christmas and birthdays, and rarely I get money randomly from my mom.

(I'm too old for an allowance and I don't have a job yet).

Which is why I think I'll have to get them pre-owned/used .


----------



## Burke (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh and my pretty much favorite part of the series now is when katara calls sokka sexist in the first episode.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 10, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Guys, forget all the racebending talk and screw the Beach criticism for a moment.
> 
> I have the greatest news!
> Dark Horse will be releasing an Avatar art book in June.
> ...



Instant must-buy.

I noticed that they replace the paint stroke Nickelodeon logo with the new Nickelodeon logo.  I liked the paint stroke logo better, but it was only created because the old splat logo would have stuck out like a sore thumb.  The new logo doesn't stand out so much.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Oh and my pretty much favorite part of the series now is when katara calls sokka sexist in the first episode.



So, the initial dialogue of the series? 



Commander Shepard said:


> Instant must-buy.
> 
> I noticed that they replace the paint stroke Nickelodeon logo with the new Nickelodeon logo.  I liked the paint stroke logo better, but it was only created because the old splat logo would have stuck out like a sore thumb.  The new logo doesn't stand out so much.



That disoriented me when I first saw it. For a minute I thought, "oh great, some cheap third-party..." until I remembered that they changed the damn thing. It's still hard to believe that _Avatar_ is getting a legitimate art book. 

I sincerely hope Nick promotes the stuffing out of this. Simply airing episodes and running a short ad, or better yet running a scroll during the episodes, would suffice. I'm sure that however encompassing this book is, there could easily be more volumes.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe it'll be promoted in the the theater previews before The Last Airbender.


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2010)

Congradulations, 269,000 thread views 
P.s. Jove, can you find your first post in this thread?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Congradulations, 269,000 thread views
> P.s. Jove, can you find your first post in this thread?



It took some snooping and a bunch of page views, but here it is:

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World

Page 192. I lurked NF for over a month before even joining, and avoid this thread due to the Book 3 UK Nick fiasco. I'd have _way_ more posts if it wasn't for that...


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2010)

Aww young jove :33
I think jove took the tread from dime


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 11, 2010)

The second most frequent poster here is still alive D:


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The second most frequent poster here is still alive D:



Now who would that be? 
How can  check how many posts i have in this thread?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Now who would that be?
> How can  check how many posts i have in this thread?



You click the number. 


And it's Rekky. Rekky refers to self a lot. Thankfully not 3rd person.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 11, 2010)

Eh, this movie doesn't really seem to live up to the series, in my opinion... Aang looks so much younger...


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2010)

Jove said:


> You click the number.
> 
> 
> And it's Rekky. Rekky refers to self a lot. Thankfully not 3rd person.



Click the number? Wut number?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Click the number? Wut number?



The number next to the thread that shows how many posts there have been in the thread.


And if you click the numbers that show how many times each person has posted, you see their posts in that thread.


Or in the case of some of us, the last 250.


Or in the case of a select few of us, the _mere_ last 250.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 11, 2010)

Jove said:


> You click the number.
> 
> 
> And it's Rekky. Rekky refers to self a lot. Thankfully not 3rd person.


Is Rekky gonna have to bite a mod?


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2010)

13th place?! 
I must get to spamming~!
SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 11, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Eh, this movie doesn't really seem to live up to the series, in my opinion... Aang looks so much younger...



Actual 12 year olds do tend to look quite young.
If you never knew that Aang was 12, how old would you say he looks in this screenshot?


----------



## Piekage (Jan 12, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Actual 12 year olds do tend to look quite young.
> If you never knew that Aang was 12, how old would you say he looks in this screenshot?



112, obviously.


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2010)

katara thinks he looks like a "SEXIST"
Lul i didnt know they could say sexist on nickelodeon 
Of course here was the Hey Arnold episode where Helga said crap ._.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 12, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Eh, this movie doesn't really seem to live up to the series, in my opinion... Aang looks so much younger...



The movies are also taking place over 3 years instead of one (like in the series).
So, by the time the last movies being filmed, Noah's gonna be 16*.



*Which I'm sure the Zutarans will still complain that he's too young for Katara, despite it being the same age difference between her and Zuko.

Pic semi related:


----------



## Shade (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Ahahaha. 

Check out these official movie halloween costumes and stuff guys:


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2010)

Shade...wtf man this is like the biggest find in a long time!
Blue spirit is heeere!
And sokka and katara have blue cloths? not animal skin? yay!


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 12, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> 13th place?!
> I must get to spamming~!
> SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM



Spamming reported.  



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The movies are also taking place over 3 years instead of one (like in the series).
> So, by the time the last movies being filmed, Noah's gonna be 16*.
> 
> 
> ...



An understandable change, due to the aging of the actors.

That image is win.  And for the record, Ty Lee is hotter than Katara.  Lol at Hama beating out On Ji and Song- and Bumi beating out all those guys. O_o


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 12, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Spamming reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't say no to those ripped, chiseled muscles...


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2010)

I vote GranGran
Im a sucker for GranAang


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going to need a night to meditate on what that Blue Spirit mask looked like...


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2010)

You dont like it jove?
its kinda blurry
It does look more like a demon. ^^;


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 12, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Spamming reported.
> That image is win.  And for the record, Ty Lee is hotter than Katara. * Lol at Hama beating out On Ji and Song*- and Bumi beating out all those guys. O_o



Yeah, thought that was pretty funny too! Still have to put Azula as my number one (based purely on the hotness. She looses a few points when the crazies figured in).



Jove said:


> I'm going to need a night to meditate on what that Blue Spirit mask looked like...


Do keep in mind that it is a Halloween custom and probably not aa overly accurate representation of what we'll see in the movie.


----------



## Shade (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm just glad the weapons don't look too different. Sokka's boomerang is more curvy than bent like int he show and Aang's staff looks more colourful, but other than such small changes, it all looks pretty good.

I mean, you have to keep in mind that these are like the movie costumes downgraded ten times in terms of quality. I'm glad to see no one's mourning the loss of Aang's traditional red and yellow attire, that's just too colorful for live-action.


----------



## Koi (Jan 13, 2010)

EW EW EW


OH GOD, IS THAT BOOMERANG???

EW NO TELL ME IT'S NOT


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 13, 2010)

No, it's *Filmerang*. Know the difference.
Also the Blue Spirit mask looks fierce some and all but the outfit itself doesn't have to be blue. The Fire Nation wanted posters just referred to mask and not the whole ensemble.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 13, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> No, it's *Filmerang*. Know the difference.
> Also the Blue Spirit mask looks fierce some and all but the outfit itself doesn't have to be blue. The Fire Nation wanted posters just referred to mask and not the whole ensemble.


Lrn 2 marketability


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I'm glad Katara, Sokka, are in the movie, judging from those costumes. You know at least they didn't pull something like make a Dragonball movie without Krillin .


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 13, 2010)

Erm... we already knew Katara and Sokka were in the movie, from the casting.

And wait- DB:E didn't have Krillin?   I am continually glad that I didn't go to see it.


----------



## Burke (Jan 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> EW EW EW
> 
> 
> OH GOD, IS THAT BOOMERANG???
> ...



O...M....G
KOI!
Your set! Change it back quick before more tigers are hurt!


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 14, 2010)

Started watching this show yesterday, it's mildly entertaining with great fight scenes.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes it's just mildly entertaining.
Blandly amusing.
Nothing to write home about.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to sell it Superstar. Ever think about a job in marketing?


----------



## Quaero (Jan 15, 2010)

Tempproxy, it gets better.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 15, 2010)

I've posted 1100 times about this mildly entertaining show.


If it was less casually memorable, I could easily have posted 15 to 20 thousand times by now.


----------



## Ito (Jan 15, 2010)

I wish there was some good Blue Spirit stock. One of the best parts of the show.


----------



## Burke (Jan 15, 2010)

Blue spirit stock? What is this mean D:


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 15, 2010)

So you can make Blue Spirit soup.


----------



## Ito (Jan 15, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Blue spirit stock? What is this mean D:



Like a stock image. Just high quality pictures, basically.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow I haven't thought about this show for a while. Great animations, super cool fight scenes.

Was anyone else disappointed in the final battle?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 15, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Was anyone else disappointed in the final battle?




Before anyone else jumps in here, let me ask you to elaborate on what disappointed you.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 15, 2010)

Jove said:


> I've posted 1100 times about this mildly entertaining show.
> 
> 
> If it was less casually memorable, I could easily have posted 15 to 20 thousand times by now.


I despise anything mildly entertaining, so I just flame this thread making comedic gold of the series. Sure it looks like I'm having goodhearted fun with the series' elements with other fans, but I assure you, it is scathingly sarcastic. And I did it over 800 times


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Jove said:


> Before anyone else jumps in here, let me ask you to elaborate on what disappointed you.


Well I haven't watched the episode in a while, so I might be remembering wrong, but..

The fight between Aang and the Firelord dissapointed me a little. Wasn't he mostly in the avatar state? I mean we spent so many episodes watching him train his water, earth, and firebending, and we didn't really get to see him use it that much.. Or did we? I don't really remember anymore

I mean the rest was outstanding. Sokka and Toph, Zuko and Katara, filled with super cool action, everything was so well animated, etc.

Come to think of it I'm gonna go watch the last episodes again.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 16, 2010)

Actually, Aang used all four elements before going into the Avatar State, and the Avatar State sequence probably accounted for about half of the fight. And even if he's in the Avatar State... he's still bending the elements.

Watching _Avatar_ episodes is always a proper decision.


----------



## Memos (Jan 16, 2010)

I've started DL'ing Avatar from season 1. I never had them DL'd so it should be good watching all of it at once.


----------



## Burke (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, watch them all at once!
Let the necter of bliss envelope every fiber of your beiiiiing!







(555 :33)


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 16, 2010)

Watching them all at once doesn't seem like such a good idea. It would probably get far too confusing, as well as be a significant strain on your processor. I actually recommend watching them one at a time starting with episode one, then two... and so on. 

Glad I could help.




...and on the off-chance anyone here is actually reading my fic. I just updated the newest chapter yesterday.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm fucking PSYCHED for the movie.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so I watched the finale again. I was clearly misremembering. Maybe I was bummed because the series ended 

They should do a sequel. Or a prequel rather. One of the Avatar's previous life.


----------



## αce (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone know where I can watch this online?

Please don't say megavideo...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 16, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Anyone know where I can watch this online?
> 
> Please don't say megavideo...



The most proper place is at Avatar Portal. And yes, it is Megavideo. 

If you don't care whether the place you want to watch is a dedicated fansite devoted to the show, you can go here: It's here.


----------



## αce (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks.

I've already found a site, but this is helpful. The only problem with megavideo is the time restrictions.


----------



## Burke (Jan 16, 2010)

I always look for it on youtube cuz im difficult.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 16, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've already found a site, but this is helpful. The only problem with megavideo is the time restrictions.


Get a year long membership. The best 60$ I ever spent.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 16, 2010)

Try illimitux it circumvents the limiter on Megavideo(or atleast it's suppose to) and lets you start watching from whatever time you like.


Also yes I'm still here I watch over all of you from the rooftops of ba sing se.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if I remember correctly, but they're for sure going to do three movies rite? If so, who do you think should/is going to be the new toph? If they don't cast her right, I don't care how good this movie might be, I will shun the second one 






I'd still watch it though


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2010)

Ace: check

I use that. It's how I caught up on Season 3 and saw the Finale. I was bummed when it ended as there is STILL more they can do.

As long as the kids playing the main characters are right, I don't care. I know we cannot get Mako to be Iroh (due to his untimely passing ) But it would be cool if Mark Hamill would be willing to wear some make up and play Fire Lord Ozai again. I just wonder if they'll tie in Kyoshi and the Kyoshi Warriors. I liked them.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sahb said:


> I'm not sure if I remember correctly, but they're for sure going to do three movies rite? If so, who do you think should/is going to be the new toph? If they don't cast her right, I don't care how good this movie might be, I will shun the second one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The movies pretty much follow the seasons (I'm guessing) so Toph won't be in the first movie. She didn't show up until season two. 




Sedaiv said:


> Ace: check
> 
> I use that. It's how I caught up on Season 3 and saw the Finale. I was bummed when it ended as there is STILL more they can do.
> 
> As long as the kids playing the main characters are right, I don't care. I know we cannot get Mako to be Iroh (due to his untimely passing ) But it would be cool if Mark Hamill would be willing to wear some make up and play Fire Lord Ozai again. I just wonder if they'll tie in Kyoshi and the Kyoshi Warriors. I liked them.



Well, I've already voiced my opinions about the casting. So I won't go into that again. I'll let you make up your own mind.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 17, 2010)

WTF WHITE PEOPLE?! Except for Zukos hair, that's pretty good. I guess Aang isn't TOO bad. But Katara and Sokka are TERRIBLE. I'm actually offended now. Now this movie will  most definately SUCK.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 17, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Tempproxy, it gets better.



Yeah I finished season 1 not to long ago.



Jove said:


> I've posted 1100 times about this mildly entertaining show.
> 
> 
> If it was less casually memorable, I could easily have posted 15 to 20 thousand times by now.



More fool you then.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> More fool you then.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Jan 17, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The movies pretty much follow the seasons (I'm guessing) so Toph won't be in the first movie. She didn't show up until season two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loled at Sedaiv's white people comment. For me it was a crime when they made Goku a white guy with regular brown hair who went to highschool, as that completely changed the character. But these actors look OK to me. Aang looks good. I honestly think Sokka and Katara should have been native American/Eskimo like actors lol, but they look alright. I mean shit all they did to Goku's actor was put some fucking gel in his hair. I see effort here, and I like the Zuko actor and his father will match decently I think. Though now that Zuko is Indian I wonder if Iroh will still be around and be obsessed with tea, that seemed like a Chinese thing to me.


----------



## Burke (Jan 17, 2010)

Guys dont worry, those were just test photo's, if you saw the halloween costume video, you see that their outifts are blue and not animal skin 
Someone repost that vid or quote it, im too lazy ._.
Btw riku if your watching
i love you


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2010)

I just find it amusing that the big phrase was "Aang Ain't White," and yet Aang is the most closest rendering out of all of them.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, I know this is kind of a stupid thing to point out, but can someone please fix the Nickelodeon in the title? The typo makes me twitch.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 17, 2010)

Missy said:


> Ok, I know this is kind of a stupid thing to point out, but can someone please fix the Nickelodeon in the title? The typo makes me twitch.


*injects you with morphine, and gives you a pair of rose tinted glasses*


----------



## Shade (Jan 17, 2010)

I think 'discusion' bothers me more.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey, Dimez was excited at the prospect of this show being a potential rip-off of Naruto.
He had to type fast.

After the accusations died down it was, at a time,one of the more popular shows to team Naruto up with in fanart and fanfiction.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 17, 2010)

Even if I could fix it myself... (and I can't)


And even if I asked Para to fix it right now... (and she's not online right now)


I wouldn't. It's an integral part of the thread's charm.


----------



## Burke (Jan 17, 2010)

Were original cuz were from the 4th grade


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 18, 2010)

For those into cigars, you can now enjoy the rich full flavor of an *Air bender*





Apparently the maker of these cigars loves Kung Fu Movies


btw, no mention of the actual series from which the name originated from.

I'm thinking Mike and Bryan should copyright the names Air, fire, water and earthbender. Seriously. I mean why did the term Airbending appear at all in Dragonball: Evolution?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 18, 2010)

And soon enough, he'll force the movie to change it's name again.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 18, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> For those into cigars, you can now enjoy the rich full flavor of an *Air bender*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, then it could be from DBE for all we know.

You heathen


----------



## Burke (Jan 18, 2010)

Jove said:


> And soon enough, he'll force the movie to change it's name again.



"M. Night Shaymin's: The Chosen One: The Final WindChanger"
O__________________O


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 18, 2010)

M. Night's going to change it to "A Heartbreaking Work of Staggering Genius" and hope that Dave Eggers doesn't notice.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 18, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I'm thinking Mike and Bryan should copyright the names Air, fire, water and earthbender.



Seconded.  Only, wasn't Avatar already copyrighted?  Didn't stop James Cameron.


----------



## Burke (Jan 18, 2010)

YEah it still kind of bugs me, i really hope they atleast say it in the movie, i dont want this to become just another random kung fu movie with your run of the mill "the chosen one" uuugh


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh yes.  If the word "Avatar" is removed from the script of the movie, I will do my best to suppress the urge to go and shoot M. Night Shymalan and James Cameron at the same time.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2010)

If the word "Avatar" doesn't pop up in the movie at some point, M. Night shall fail to comprehend the sheer wave of rage from the fans until it takes him down and destroys him.

Real talk.


----------



## Burke (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh i love redwall 

Anyways, there are quite a few productions that use the word avatar, for example, Oban Star racers, there were these being called avatars, and yet they could use it and A:TLA used it and there was no fuss. Why are they allowed to stop our movie from using the word at all!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 18, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Seconded.  Only, wasn't Avatar already copyrighted?  Didn't stop James Cameron.


Yeah, he sprained his vagina over it, threw a bitch fit, and for some reason, Paramount were being lazy fucks. They just didn't want to mess with him, so like a kid jumping up and down for his lolly, they gave out a whatever, and threw it to him. If they showed even the smallest amount of legal action, James Cameron would start cutting his wrists, and crying how his vision is all for naught.

Do they even make the word Avatar important at all in the overblown tech demo of a movie?

I bet an episode of Avatar uses the word more than the entire movie.





Nøøps said:


> Oh i love redwall
> 
> Anyways, there are quite a few productions that use the word avatar, for example, Oban Star racers, there were these being called avatars, and yet they could use it and A:TLA used it and there was no fuss. Why are they allowed to stop our movie from using the word at all!


 Oban uses Avatar in the proper sense of the word. Also, there is no legal precedent against using it in other shows, it's just trademarked to not be used as a title other than ATLA, and apparently, due to James' bitch fit, for his movie.


----------



## Burke (Jan 18, 2010)

Hmmm well i just went to wikipedia and saw the plot section and it mentions the word avatar but i dont know if this is just someone not knowing whether or not the film uses the word or not. Also, this is new to me, it has the people who will play yue and suki.

new to me ._.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 18, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Hmmm well i just went to wikipedia and saw the plot section and it mentions the word avatar but i dont know if this is just someone not knowing whether or not the film uses the word or not. Also, this is new to me, it has the people who will play yue and suki.
> 
> new to me ._.


They do use it, at least once in one of the TV trailers, one character says it, I just don't know how much


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 18, 2010)

I would hope that *The Last Airbender* uses the term Avatar.
Aang is much more than The Chosen One, he's the incarnation of the spirit of the planet. The Avatar is more like a Dalai Lama with superpowers in this world.
He has a role to fill just like others before him.

Also, I completely forgot that Mike and Bryan don't hold the rights to anything on Avatar.
If anyone were to copyright Airbending it would of course be Viacom.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 18, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I would hope that *The Last Airbender* uses the term Avatar.
> Aang is much more than The Chosen One, he's the incarnation of the spirit of the planet. The Avatar is more like a Dalai Lama with superpowers in this world.
> He has a role to fill just like others before him.
> 
> ...



I think/hope they will. I imagine the reason they haven't so far is because of Dances with Smurfs Avatar being so fresh in people's minds.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 18, 2010)

Well with people still tweeting that they're still confused as to whether Avatar has anything to do with a kid who has a blue arrow on his head, the forthcoming marketing might have to be changed a bit. We might not even get a mention of the word Avatar unless we see the film.  I could be dead wrong though.

Hope I am.


Btw, make sure during the summer that you know which Avatar art book you're buying. Yes, JC's *Avatar *does have an art book also.
Just buy it online it'll be much easier.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just finished watching season 3's "the beach" and "the avatar and the firelord". It reminded me how truly amazing this show is.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 19, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I just finished watching season 3's "*the beach*" and "the avatar and the firelord". It reminded me how truly amazing this show is.







			
				Piekage said:
			
		

> I think/hope they will. I imagine the reason they haven't so far is because of Dances with Smurfs Avatar being so fresh in people's minds.



You know, I can imagine anti-Avatar's fanboys reaction if they notice The Last Airbender uses the word "Avatar": "OMG! They're using the word "Avatar"!  They're totally ripping off James Cameron!"  To that, my response would be:  DIE!  Then I would calmly explain to them that the show "Avatar: The Last Airbender" existed quite some time before anti-Avatar came out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 19, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> I just finished watching season 3's *"the beach"* and "the avatar and the firelord". It reminded me how truly amazing this show is.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 19, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I would hope that *The Last Airbender* uses the term Avatar.
> Aang is much more than The Chosen One, he's the incarnation of the spirit of the planet. The Avatar is more like a Dalai Lama with superpowers in this world.
> He has a role to fill just like others before him.
> 
> ...


I hate the term "The Chosen One" It's so fucking cliche, and so wrong for Aang. The Avatar isn't chosen, the Avatar is BORN.


----------



## Burke (Jan 19, 2010)

RRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUNNN!!!




Commander Shepard said:


> You know, I can imagine anti-Avatar's fanboys reaction if they notice The Last Airbender uses the word "Avatar": "OMG! They're using the word "Avatar"!  They're totally ripping off James Cameron!"  To that, my response would be:  DIE!  Then I would calmly explain to them that the show "Avatar: The Last Airbender" existed quite some time before anti-Avatar came out.



Yeah and then those fanboys will say something stupid like, "Omg his tatoo is blue? Theyre copying Avatar! We copyrighted blue!"


----------



## Nimander (Jan 19, 2010)

It's been a while, but I recall "The Beach" being filler of the most inane kind.  

Am I wrong?:ho


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 19, 2010)

N??ps said:


> RRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUNNN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing James Cameron, I bet he did try to copyright the color blue


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 19, 2010)

To be honest, the only part of "the Beach" that really annoyed me was the campfire love-in at the end. The rest of the episode wasn't that bad. Plus it had that pretty bad ass confrontation between Combustion Man and the Gaang. I think that was the first time a bad guy was just sooo overpowering that, even with all of them present, they had no choice but to run like hell. 

Even the stuff at the party didn't seem to far fetched. I also like the scene _just_ before Azula drags Zuko down to the campfire. This one:

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Azula:* I thought I'd find you here.

*Zuko:* Those summers we spent here seem so long ago. So much has changed.
*Azula:* Come down to the beach with me. Come on, this place is depressing.




It's the first hint we get that the relationship between these two is probably a little more complex than we previously thought. For that brief moment, Azula actually seems concerned for Zuko. Also seems there's a few things from their past even Azula doesn't want to think about. Then it all goes downhill when they go sit around the campfire and talk about there feelings. 

It sort of reminds me of "Signs" in that, if you just changed the last few minutes (in this case the entire campfire scene), you would have wound up with a far superior end product.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, Combustion Man's attack on the gAang was a pretty cool introduction, and a nicely done fight.  Too bad his character never went anywhere.


----------



## masterriku (Jan 19, 2010)

"AND I THINK COMBUSTION MAN DIED" seems to agree with you.

Also other redwall fans? I thought you guys where myths.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 19, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Then it all goes downhill when they go sit around the campfire and talk about there feelings.



That how I've always felt about it. The episode could have actually meant something... and in retrospect, it means even less considering that the Breakfast Club therapy session had no real narrative consequence. It had no effect on Zuko's choice and didn't make the audience struggle with it, either.


Oh Combustion Man, your metal limbs attract all the disintegrated hopes for the first half of Book 3...


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 19, 2010)

Shade said:


> I think 'discusion' bothers me more.


I didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. 



Jove said:


> It's an integral part of the thread's charm.


Can't argue with that. 



N??ps said:


> "M. Night Shaymin's: The Chosen One: The Final WindChanger"
> O__________________O


----------



## Burke (Jan 19, 2010)

masterriku said:


> "AND I THINK COMBUSTION MAN DIED" seems to agree with you.
> 
> Also other redwall fans? I thought you guys where myths.



I love Martin the warrior!
ROOOOOOOSSSSSE!


my favorite is lord brocktree

P.S. Missy is right, i should get 9,001 rep points for that post.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 19, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> You know, I can imagine anti-Avatar's fanboys reaction if they notice The Last Airbender uses the word "Avatar": "OMG! They're using the word "Avatar"!  They're totally ripping off James Cameron!"  To that, my response would be:  DIE!  Then I would calmly explain to them that the show "Avatar: The Last Airbender" existed quite some time before anti-Avatar came out.



Knowing Avatards (the bad kind), they'll claim that sense JC came up with the idea so long ago, Avatar (the bad kind) came before AtlA.


----------



## Burke (Jan 19, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Knowing Avatards (the bad kind), they'll claim that sense JC came up with the idea so long ago, Avatar (the bad kind) came before AtlA.



Yeah but, you see, its stated by law that you cant copyright an idea, i dunno if JC had his title finallized and copyrighted when ATLA began work


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 19, 2010)

Why is everyone making a big fuss about "the beach", I was just pointing out what episode I was at. 

..
...
.....
Plus, the combustion man fight was awesome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 19, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Why is everyone making a big fuss about "the beach", I was just pointing out what episode I was at.



Jove loathes that episode with a burning passion. It's hilarious.


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 19, 2010)

But why? The Beach was a good break from all the action and stuff. 

Also, Shirtless!Zuko + Doves =


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 19, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jove loathes that episode with a burning passion. It's hilarious.



OoOoOoOh.

But why? IMO it's an average episode, not the best, but clearly not the worst. I'd say not even the worst of the season.

For example, I just finished watching Nightmares and Daydreams and I prefer The Beach.


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

I hate that episode too. UGH.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 19, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> OoOoOoOh.
> 
> But why? IMO it's an average episode, not the best, but clearly not the worst. I'd say not even the worst of the season.
> 
> For example, I just finished watching Nightmares and Daydreams and I prefer The Beach.





Samurai Momo would like a word with you good sir


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 20, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> OoOoOoOh.
> 
> But why? IMO it's an average episode, not the best, but clearly not the worst. I'd say not even the worst of the season.



Seriously, don't put too much thought it. Continue enjoying it if it entertains you. I'm a fan of the episode also.
The more interesting opinions are almost always the negative ones.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 20, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> For example, I just finished watching Nightmares and Daydreams and I prefer The Beach.





Chee said:


> I hate that episode too. UGH.



I bet you people don't like Ember Island Players either.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 20, 2010)

masterriku said:


> "AND I THINK COMBUSTION MAN DIED" seems to agree with you.
> 
> Also other redwall fans? I thought you guys where myths.





N??ps said:


> I love Martin the warrior!
> ROOOOOOOSSSSSE!
> 
> 
> ...



*points frantically at set*

What book do you think it's from?:ho

Damn I love Redwall.  One of my favorite childhood series.  In fact, I can pick up Mossflower right now, and enjoy it like I was reading it again for the first time.

And I for one never watched "Island Players" after I found out it was merely filler before the series finale.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 20, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Yeah but, you see, its stated by law that you cant copyright an idea, i dunno if JC had his title finallized and copyrighted when ATLA began work


No, the dumb fuck never copyrighted it, and he had the jowls to assert that by his word, his idea preceding the show, was legal enough. The thing is, James Cameron _SAYS_ that he thought of the title before the show. JC said he didn't even have a concrete title set in his mind until recently. Who's to say how long before Avatar the movie adaptation? Even if he didn't lie, that douchebag didn't trademark it, he has no legal ownership of Avatar.  If only Paramount took any legal interest at all in the issue, Avatar would be known as Dances With Smurfs, or Ferngully HD or whatever the fuck they have to call it.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

Nimander said:


> And I for one never watched "Island Players" after I found out it was merely filler before the series finale.





Shame SHAME

Go and watch it now do it do it now


----------



## masterriku (Jan 20, 2010)

Taurus Versant said:


> Shame SHAME
> 
> Go and watch it now do it do it now



this

Ember Island Players is the best recap EVAR.

Oh yeah TV thanks for giving me nightmares about hitting myself to gain more 
hp.

Now I'm going to sleep to have my nightmares.

Edit:looks around and daydreams.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jan 20, 2010)

masterriku said:


> this
> 
> Ember Island Players is the best recap EVAR.
> 
> ...



Dissidia makes playing 2 worth it


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> I loled at Sedaiv's white people comment. For me it was a crime when they made Goku a white guy with regular brown hair who went to highschool, as that completely changed the character. But these actors look OK to me. Aang looks good. I honestly think Sokka and Katara should have been native American/Eskimo like actors lol, but they look alright. I mean shit all they did to Goku's actor was put some fucking gel in his hair. I see effort here, and I like the Zuko actor and his father will match decently I think. Though now that Zuko is Indian I wonder if Iroh will still be around and be obsessed with tea, that seemed like a Chinese thing to me.



Actualy the names of the Water Tribes people are Inuit (Esikmo, but call them that to their face, they'll likely punch you). Lots of Fan Fictions also have them as Japanese.

Air Nomads are Tibetan. Korean is also acceptable for Air Nomads. East Indian is also fine.

Fire Nation are typically Japanese. They can also be East Indian. Chinese isn't too farfetch'd either.

Earth Kingdom are Sanskrit, but using Korean isn't frowned upon either.

I'm glade my boarderline racism against them white folks is funny. Dragonball Z Live Action BUTCHERED ALL credibility that Akira Toriyama built for it. Even if he did decide to make another Dragonball series, the damage is already done. It's worst than WCW in it's dying days.



Commander Shepard said:


> Seconded.  Only, wasn't Avatar already copyrighted?  Didn't stop James Cameron.



Might have gotten permission from James Carpenter. Even if the offical title is now The Last Airbender so it's not confused with teh James Cameron butchery of a movie.



stab-o-tron5000 said:


> To be honest, the only part of "the Beach" that really annoyed me was the campfire love-in at the end. The rest of the episode wasn't that bad. Plus it had that pretty bad ass confrontation between Combustion Man and the Gaang. I think that was the first time a bad guy was just sooo overpowering that, even with all of them present, they had no choice but to run like hell.
> 
> Even the stuff at the party didn't seem to far fetched. I also like the scene _just_ before Azula drags Zuko down to the campfire. This one:
> 
> ...



YOu're thinking of "The Western Air Temple". That one had the last appearance and death of The Combustion Man. "The Beach" was really good. You reall got know the villains, and what events caused them to act the way they do. Ty Lee wanting to stand up from her other sisters, Mai having her feelings repressed for acceptance, acknowledgement, and rewards, Zukos angst, want to be loved by his mother, and treated like an adult by his father, Azulas evil tendancies at a young age. 

Despite Zuko being favored by their mother, Azula does care for her brother. Although by the end of the series, it changes. Zuko is a mamas boy while Azula is daddys' little princess. 

BTW I thought "The Beach" was a great episode.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 20, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> No, the dumb fuck never copyrighted it, and he had the jowls to assert that by his word, his idea preceding the show, was legal enough. The thing is, James Cameron _SAYS_ that he thought of the title before the show. JC said he didn't even have a concrete title set in his mind until recently. Who's to say how long before Avatar the movie adaptation? Even if he didn't lie, that douchebag didn't trademark it, he has no legal ownership of Avatar.  If only Paramount took any legal interest at all in the issue, Avatar would be known as Dances With Smurfs, or Ferngully HD or whatever the fuck they have to call it.



I remember a suggestion by a couple of people that *Avatar* would have made just as much sense it it were instead titled* Pandora*-the fictional world where it all takes place. I know personally that it would have cut down on 100% of the confusion between the series that this thread is dedicated to and James Cameron's film.

Moviegoers a few weeks in going to see Avatar and expecting element manipulation is no longer cute, now it's just bordering on complete ignorance.


----------



## Burke (Jan 20, 2010)

hey, with all of this Beach talk, mabye we can show Jove that its an OK episode 

(jk dont hit me ._. )

BTW for all of the new people, look in my sig for "The Post". It is a masterpiece of a list created by Jove himself.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> I bet you people don't like Ember Island Players either.



Actually I'm re-watching it right now and loving it. A great idea for a recap, and just pure enjoyment it is to be watching it again.

And it gave me an idea about the whole "Avatar" name fuss. They should name the movie after the play in the show.

THE BOY IN THE ICEBERG: THE ONLY REMAINING WINDMOVER.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 20, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Actualy the names of the Water Tribes people are Inuit (Esikmo, but call them that to their face, they'll likely punch you). Lots of Fan Fictions also have them as Japanese.
> 
> Air Nomads are Tibetan. Korean is also acceptable for Air Nomads. East Indian is also fine.
> 
> ...


Ah yeah, I remember that when they showed the script to Akira Toriyama, he let out a half-hearted and hesitant "It's...okay..." to spare them their feelings. Then I really felt someone was missing the point when they based a game on the live action movie, using the actors as game models.... 

For the Earth Kingdom, they certainly give off the Han Chinese vibe. Especially with Ba Sing Se being an analogue to the Great Wall, and the extreme policy of isolationism.



Superstarseven said:


> I remember a suggestion by a couple of people that *Avatar* would have made just as much sense it it were instead titled* Pandora*-the fictional world where it all takes place. I know personally that it would have cut down on 100% of the confusion between the series that this thread is dedicated to and James Cameron's film.
> 
> Moviegoers a few weeks in going to see Avatar and expecting element manipulation is no longer cute, now it's just bordering on complete ignorance.


You know, I think that's what JC was going for, he's fucking, professional troll.


----------



## Burke (Jan 20, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Actually I'm re-watching it right now and loving it. A great idea for a recap, and just pure enjoyment it is to be watching it again.
> 
> And it gave me an idea about the whole "Avatar" name fuss. They should name the movie after the play in the show.
> 
> THE BOY IN THE ICEBERG: THE ONLY REMAINING WINDMOVER.



o man what have i started? xD
M. Night Shaymin's "The Chosen One: The Last Successor of the GaleHurlers
xDDD"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 20, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> YOu're thinking of "The Western Air Temple". That one had the last appearance and death of The Combustion Man. "The Beach" was really good. You reall got know the villains, and what events caused them to act the way they do. Ty Lee wanting to stand up from her other sisters, Mai having her feelings repressed for acceptance, acknowledgement, and rewards, Zukos angst, want to be loved by his mother, and treated like an adult by his father, Azulas evil tendancies at a young age.
> 
> Despite Zuko being favored by their mother, Azula does care for her brother. Although by the end of the series, it changes. Zuko is a mamas boy while Azula is daddys' little princess.
> 
> BTW I thought "The Beach" was a great episode.



No, he's thinking of the exact scene he described from "The Blech.



Sedaiv said:


> You reall got know the villains, and what events caused them to act the way they do.



Yeah, of course you did; they explicitly described them in dialogue.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 20, 2010)

Jove said:


> No, he's thinking of the exact scene he described from "The Blech.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, of course you did; they explicit described them in dialogue.


I have a feeling that the jagoffs that wrote the Naruto fillers took over that episode


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jove said:


> No, he's thinking of the exact scene he described from "The Blech.



yeah, This one.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 20, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I have a feeling that the jagoffs that wrote the Naruto fillers took over that episode



No.


I remember getting into one of those silly online arguments on Combustion Man. Essentially CM broke the "established rules" of bending by concentrating all of his chi energy into one single blast. She was pretty much saying that the concept was too far out for the world of Avatar.

His style of Firebending was certainly unique but I accepted it right away.
Mike and Bryan haven't shown us every single thing that this world has to offer and I'm hoping with fingers crossed that they start working quickly on expanding it.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 21, 2010)

My only complaint about Combustion Man was that he essentially became a plot device for Zuko's acceptance into the group. Once Zuko proved himself by trying to fight him off, they literally just threw him off a cliff (or blasted him off a cliff at any rate). 

Look, I got nothin' against Sokka, and the whole boomerang to the head thing was cool an all, but to have Sparky stand up and try his power just to have it explode in his face to get rid of him was stupid. This guy was a badass, he deserved a much more awesome send-off fight than just killing himself because he apparently forgot how his own powers work!

I mean, he set up that whole trap for Katara and Toph, he tracked the Gaang down when they were hiding in the Fire Nation and in the Western Air Temple. So he's obviously not stupid. And for the sake of argument, lets say that he wasn't aware of his whole "get bonked in the Tattoo, powers get all wonky and explode in my face for a bit" weakness of his, then it might have been forgivable _if Toph hadn't done the same damn thing to him a few episodes previous!_

What? He forgot?

Look, I'm not some Combustion Man fanboy. I'm not upset that he died. I just wish he would have gotten a more fitting send off than by killing himself with his own stupidity.


----------



## Synn (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm definitely looking foward to watch this movie.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 21, 2010)

The teaser we received several months back was just that. Now the trailer being released in a month will really make the fandom go nuts. It might solidify the arguments for the people dead set against seeing it and it push those teetering on whether to watch it or not. I have a sense of excitement for it but I'd rather spend a few bucks more on buying the Artbook if I had a choice.

Oh I live in NYC for those who still pay $7 for tickets to a film and were wondering what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 21, 2010)

I've got to remember to buy the series on DVD.


----------



## Burke (Jan 21, 2010)

A month? When IS the s*per bowl?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 21, 2010)

February 7th, so...not a month.
It is a much later date than any other Super Bowl though


----------



## Burke (Jan 21, 2010)

The Chosen One: The Only Hope for the Continuation of the TorrentPushers

Im running out of ideas.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright Noopsie, I was gonna help you out with more titles, So I went to the thesaurus to look up other words you could use when I realized with a dawning horror that one of the synonyms for "bend"... is [l]"twist"[/i]!

I'll give you a minute to let that sink in.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> My only complaint about Combustion Man was that he essentially became a plot device for Zuko's acceptance into the group. Once Zuko proved himself by trying to fight him off, they literally just threw him off a cliff (or blasted him off a cliff at any rate).
> 
> Look, I got nothin' against Sokka, and the whole boomerang to the head thing was cool an all, but to have Sparky stand up and try his power just to have it explode in his face to get rid of him was stupid. This guy was a badass, he deserved a much more awesome send-off fight than just killing himself because he apparently forgot how his own powers work!
> 
> ...


I wished they characterized CM at least, they didn't even have a voice actor for him. They didn't even give us the idea that he was mute or something, to justify him not speaking. I wished they made him into a sort of Cad Bane kind of character.


----------



## Aristides (Jan 21, 2010)

"Fire Nation's Admiral Zhao (Aasif Mandvi)"
-Wikipedia


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2010)

Aristides said:


> "Fire Nation's Admiral Zhao (Aasif Mandvi)"
> -Wikipedia


We need Stephen Colbert in the movie too


----------



## Aristides (Jan 21, 2010)

I know I will see this movie, but I will not be able to take most of these characters seriously.

Aasif as a serious villain? Ugh
And I really don't mind the Zuko actor from Slumdog. I really hope he hits this character dead on.

But are sokka and Katara still white?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe they'll turn it into a straight out comedy 

It's clear they aren't taking this seriously either 

Oooh, I got it, Stephen Colbert=Bumi


----------



## Aristides (Jan 21, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Maybe they'll turn it into a straight out comedy
> 
> It's clear they aren't taking this seriously either
> 
> Oooh, I got it, Stephen Colbert=Bumi



Is Jon Stewart a swamp waterbender?

Or Guru?

Or perhaps the Earth King!?


----------



## Extasee (Jan 21, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Am I the only one?



Yes. 



Dimezanime88 said:


> nickolodean



How do you spell this wrong? 


I hadn't even thought about them being similar in any way. 

...

Zetsu, That is all


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2010)

Aristides said:


> Is Jon Stewart a swamp waterbender?
> 
> Or Guru?
> 
> Or perhaps the Earth King!?


Earth King yes >

Bosco....That one guy who plays an offensive dumb guy >


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 21, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> We need Stephen Colbert in the movie too


Who do you think is slated for Avatar Roku?


----------



## Aristides (Jan 21, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Who do you think is slated for Avatar Roku?



I was originally thinking George Carlin but then I remembered he is no longer among us.


----------



## Burke (Jan 21, 2010)

We dont even know if roku is in the film.
Its been speculated that his character will be replaced by some sort of talking spirit dragon.
Which also raises my concerns again about whether or not there really are avatars in the film

On a more serious note:
The Chosen One: The Last Remnant of the BreezeTwisters 

( my problem isnt with air or bending synonyms its with "last" and "final" synonyms.)

Testicles, that is all.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 21, 2010)

Aristides said:


> "Fire Nation's Admiral Zhao (Aasif Mandvi)"
> -Wikipedia



I stop taking the movie seriously when I found out Aasif was going to be in it.

Don't forget about Jon Oliver


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 21, 2010)

N??ps said:


> We dont even know if roku is in the film.
> Its been speculated that his character will be replaced by some sort of talking spirit dragon.
> Which also raises my concerns again about whether or not there really are avatars in the film
> 
> ...



Solitary? Lone?  

The Last Remnant could have legal problems too.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 21, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I stop taking the movie seriously when I found out Aasif was going to be in it.
> 
> Don't forget about Jon Oliver


He shall be Momo, the insurance...Thingy.


----------



## Burke (Jan 21, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> He shall be Momo, the insurance...Thingy.



I call shnanigans!

He should be the earth king. Because everyone knows everyone in the earth kingdom will be british 

The Chosen One: The Lone Survivor of the WindWakers
(Wait i think thats taken )


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 23, 2010)

Anyone interested in watching the intro to the show dubbed in Japanese?


----------



## Burke (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the new topic star, ive watched the show s much i think i could watch this subless and still be satisfied.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 23, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Thanks for the new topic star, ive watched the show s much i think i could watch this subless and still be satisfied.


The japanese dub is terribly generic.


----------



## Xion (Jan 24, 2010)

N??ps said:


> We dont even know if roku is in the film.
> Its been speculated that his character will be replaced by some sort of talking spirit dragon.
> *Which also raises my concerns again about whether or not there really are avatars in the film*
> 
> ...



Dammit, that was the tweeest all along!?!?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 24, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The japanese dub is terribly generic.



I think that's just payback.


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2010)

Lol, do you think that japan has a YonKids 
It is pretty generic, katara sounds too squeaky


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 24, 2010)

Nick is such fucking garbage now.


----------



## Burke (Jan 24, 2010)

So true ._. everything sems like "cartoon kid time lololol"
Most nick shows make me
bama


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 24, 2010)

Aristides said:


> I was originally thinking George Carlin but then I remembered he is no longer among us.



OMFG AVATAR CARLIN. That would rule so bad. I really think he would have been a GREAT Avatar Roku.



N??ps said:


> I call shnanigans!







ReikaiDemon said:


> Nick is such fucking garbage now.



CON-FUCKIN-QUR! Nick is TERRIBLE for sometime though. THe only good shows I remember are...

Ren & STimpy SHow
The Adventures of Pete & Pete
AAHHH! Real Monsters
Rugrats
Doug
Avatar: The Last Airbender
The Fairly Odd Parents
Drake & Josh
Neds' De-classified
Action League NOW!
Hey Arnold!
Rocko's Modern Life
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Double Dare
Nick Arcade
Clarissa Explains It All
Wild & Crazy Kids
Salute Your Shorts
All That
Kenan & Kel
Land of the Lost

Now most of those, abotu 80% most members here will not know. while of the 80% taht do read, only 40% will remember the shows. I remember these all. Nick has a lot of trash now


----------



## Kek (Jan 25, 2010)

^ Those were some of my favorite shows ever as a kid. Bring back the 90s! none of this tween crap.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 25, 2010)

I loved "The Adventures of Pete & Pete".


----------



## Burke (Jan 25, 2010)

Kenan and Kel and old allthat were the bawmb


----------



## Burke (Jan 25, 2010)

I think ill let yøu all knøw that this is høw i will talk nøw.


Jøin the fight, put an "ø" in yøur name!

Yøu shall becøme:

Jøve
-
Stab-ø-trøn5000
-
Køi

And øur favørite character will be Søkka


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 25, 2010)

New banners released for the film can be seen


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 25, 2010)

I like it. Considering that this is an adaption of the entire series, post mortem, it's good to start the Aang-Zuko parallels right away.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jan 25, 2010)

Those banners are pretty cool, I will admit.


----------



## Burke (Jan 25, 2010)

Awright! Movie updates!
S*per bowl is coming closer!


----------



## reji12 (Jan 25, 2010)

who doesnt like the series its awsom. i think they should have made another series to tell you the truth but that ship has sailed


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 25, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> OMFG AVATAR CARLIN. That would rule so bad. I really think he would have been a GREAT Avatar Roku.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick barely has like, a couple shows in it's schedule now. They did bring back double dare once, but I think it got canceled fast.

Oh man, I barely remember Pete & Pete, nooooo 

What was that one guy? Superdude?

And then there was the kid that was a bully origamist. 

They need to have a fucking classic block! Like Nick at Night, except with actual nick classics.

All That was like our SNL.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 25, 2010)

Can't wait for the new trailers in a couple weeks.  The gifs from it should be nice.

*fends off other fanboys with 2x4*


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 25, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh man, I barely remember Pete & Pete, nooooo
> 
> What was that one guy? Superdude?



Artie, the strongest man... _in the world!_

and to keep this on topic. I believe Artie was our generations incarnation of the Avatar.


----------



## Burke (Jan 26, 2010)

New avatar update video by JeffPalmer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CqEVMQlvKU&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
Showcasing the posters and costumes.
S.S.D.D.
Rep me if u luff me :33
...but if this didnt help you then you can shun me to hell ._______.


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 26, 2010)

The posters looks really good I really cant wait for the trailers I hope it does show something.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 26, 2010)

New Jackson Rathbone pic as Sokka can be seen



Along with the whitest Eskimo tribe kids I've ever seen.

Edit:: Ok, seems I was a bit hasty and may have possibly race baited a little bit. Apparently these pictures are from someone's facebook pageand feature some more photos. Another group shot reveals some kids with Epicanthic folds. Guys...they could actually be Inuit kids.

I know. It's shocking.
The Water Tribe extras might entirely consist of Danish and Inuit women and children.
Here are two more photos including Nicola Peltz (Katara) in the mix.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> New Jackson Rathbone pic as Sokka can be seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so everyone else in the tribe is inuit EXCEPT THESE TWO!!

Do I really have to point out how retarded that is?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 27, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Ok, so everyone else in the tribe is inuit EXCEPT THESE TWO!!
> 
> Do I really have to point out how retarded that is?


10,000 B.C....


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

Not to sound like an ass or anything, but the casting selection has already been made.  There is no amount of bawwing you can do here or anywhere else that will stop production of the movie and change the cast more to your liking.  

The movie is already being made in M. Night's image.  So, you can either keep on complaining about his casting selection or, you can look past the skin color, give the actors he did choose a chance when the movie comes out in theaters, and then go from there.

Either way let me know so I can know whether to ignore list every single one of your posts from now on since I'll already basically know what you're going to say.  Sorry if this comes off as harsh, but it is a pain to see this particular topic being brought up on every page, especially this long after we found out who would be playing the characters.

/soapbox


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you misunderstood my complaint about that. Yes, they're white I get that. What I was pointing out was, since the two leads have been cast as Caucasians wouldn't it then make sense to cast the rest of the tribe they belong too as the same ethnicity?

As it is now, they'll just stick out like a sore thumb and make the whole race thing that much more obvious. 

At this point in the game I would think that would be something they're trying to avoid. I would like to ignore the race thing, but they just keep doing stupid shit like this that keeps dragging it to the forefront.

I mean shit. When we get flashbacks to Aang's childhood in the Airtemple, is everyone else going to be Tibetan/Chinese except for him? At one point I would have meant that as  joke, but now I have to honestly wonder. 



> Either way let me know so I can know whether to ignore list every single one of your posts from now on since I'll already basically know what you're going to say.



You've apparently cherry picked through my posts and decided the only thing I do in here is complain about the movie, so go right ahead. I'm not going to change my opinions or the way I post in a thread that I've been active in as a regular for the last year and a half just to appease you.


----------



## Sedaiv (Jan 27, 2010)

Kek said:


> ^ Those were some of my favorite shows ever as a kid. Bring back the 90s! none of this tween crap.



Tween crap blows. All hail Snick, down with TeeNick.



reji12 said:


> who doesnt like the series its awsom. i think they should have made another series to tell you the truth but that ship has sailed



Hate to say it, but you're right. The show could have continued. I don't know why they stopped. Mako would have said "The Show must go on." It easily could have continued with them trying to locate Zukos mother in Book 4: Air. I'm writing up a continuance myself. I'll probably have the first chapter ready next week, see if people will like it or not.



ReikaiDemon said:


> Nick barely has like, a couple shows in it's schedule now. They did bring back double dare once, but I think it got canceled fast.
> 
> Oh man, I barely remember Pete & Pete, nooooo
> 
> ...



Superdude was from All That and he was played by Kenan Thompson. All That was the kids version of SNL. I loved Vital Information personally. Those psoters are sick dude. Nice find. Actually Sokka looks more inuit than Katara. I mean I'll still give the movie a chance. Aang looks pretty good, Zuko (my main man) is really good, just his hair is wrong. He should be bald with a honor knot, not full head. That comes in Book Two: Earth. Sokka does actually remind me of the toon as well.

Over all I'm giving this abortion a chance.


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 27, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> Hate to say it, but you're right. The show could have continued. I don't know why they stopped. Mako would have said "The Show must go on." It easily could have continued with them trying to locate Zukos mother in Book 4: Air. I'm writing up a continuance myself. I'll probably have the first chapter ready next week, see if people will like it or not.


_"Did Zuko find his mother? Where was she all this time?"

"In a century there were no new Airbenders born? If so, where are they? How will Aang revive the Air Nomads?"

"Sokka was given a White Lotus tile, does that mean he's a White Lotus initiate?"

"You don't just end that war without the other three nations bearing hostility to the Fire nation, what about backlash in the wake of the new found peace?"

"What about renegade Firebenders, loyal to Ozai?"

"How do you imprison Firebenders as powerful as Azula?"

"Did Toph ever hash things out with her parents?"_ 



All of these questions would make for an awesome fourth season, maybe even a fifth. At _least_ a special mini-series. 

It breaks my heart that the series ended where it did.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 27, 2010)

At the same time, we're not lamenting that it ended 4 seasons too late.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 27, 2010)

Sunrider said:


> _"Did Zuko find his mother? Where was she all this time?"
> 
> "In a century there were no new Airbenders born? If so, where are they? How will Aang revive the Air Nomads?"
> 
> ...



Exactly. You would have thought that with such a strong positive response from their viewers, Nick would continued the series on. Or, like you said, at least put out a mini-series. It almost seems dumb on their part not to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 27, 2010)

First of all, no one in this thread blocks Stab because of something from this thread. He's got seniority, and he made his own BoomerAang.


And as SS7 said, the show ended with open question, but that does not automatically demand more Books to explicate them. The series was meant to be three books long. This was not Nickelodeon's decision; Nickelodeon's feelings on greenlighting an extra book (or three, according to that old rumor) are irrelevant. Mike and Bryan specifically planned this story to unfold as 3 Books, 60 Chapters. We actually received an _extra_ Chapter. And the show ended at it's apex. And it ended as the creator's intended it to end.

Most of those loose ends are pure conjecture (and frankly, not worth extending this incarnation of _Avatar_), with only two exceptions: Toph's Mom and Zuko's Mom. Toph's is mainly irrelevant; her parents never inflected her character arc beyond two episodes. She sent Hawky to them with the letter, thereby depriving us of the most exultant character the show had ever seen. Her parents reaction has scant relevance to the show.

The question of Ursa, however, is the most noticeable loose end of the show. I always felt this was a huge mistake; DiMartino wanted to acknowledge it, and certainly it would have been an even more grievous error to ignore it, but in the end he created a giant mess. But if you think about the scene, it's purpose, and it;s very existence, he basically told us that he would find her. 

Like many great narratives, this story began long before the first episode, and continues beyond the finale.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jove said:


> The question of Ursa, however, is the most noticeable loose end of the show. I always felt this was a huge mistake; DiMartino wanted to acknowledge it, and certainly it would have been an even more grievous error to ignore it, but in the end he created a giant mess. But if you think about the scene, it's purpose, and it;s very existence, he basically told us that he would find her.



The search for Ursa probably would'nt be that exciting anyhow. It's not like has some disposed prince on the run from his own country anymore. He's the friggin Fire Lord. And a Fire Lord in good standing with the other nations at that. All he needs to do is make a few thousand flyers with Ursa's picture and a "Have you seen this MILF" (probably would'nt be Zuko's choice of wording, but it certianly is mine). Add a substancial reward to that and Ursa would be back in the palace within the month.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 27, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> All he needs to do is make a few thousand flyers with Ursa's picture and a "Have you seen this MILF" (probably would'nt be Zuko's choice of wording, but it certianly is mine).



Mine as well. 


I find it hard to find the conflict within a Book 4. Perhaps a rogue Fire Nation General, or an escaped Azula. Something that impedes the rebuilding process. And these would all begin as Zuko's dilemma, and eventually have to evolve in a way so that Aang has the final battle.

No matter what, it will seem paltry compared to the global war we were presented for three Books. It would also be ripe for heaping handfuls of fan service, since they'd be required to focus on the characters more. I mean, the main desire for a Book 4 is based on the desire for the characters, right? You can't build the show around that. Maybe supplementary vignettes, OVAs, or maybe one or two animated movies for Nick; not a whole season. 

I'd be much happier with a Book 1 of a different _Avatar_ story.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 27, 2010)

Unless of course, Zuko has an Oedipus Complex....

I doubt the nations would still hold the Fire Nation in contempt, having Aang, The Avatar on Zuko's side is practically bashing it over their heads with the Mandate of Heaven. Which is a Chinese belief on par with Manifest Destiny. Secondly, Zuko overthrew the evil Fire Lord, and Azula, the temporary one as well, most, if not all the sins of the Fire Nation is attributed to them, not Zuko. Thirdly, they have an international/intercultural society, the White Lotus, that fought alongside them, as well as allies of the Water and Earth nations. So it's fair to say, they are in good standing, because the mission was to dethrone and kill the old regime, to instate Zuko or Iroh as the new Fire Lord. The support was nearly universal.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 27, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I think you misunderstood my complaint about that. Yes, they're white I get that. What I was pointing out was, since the two leads have been cast as Caucasians wouldn't it then make sense to cast the rest of the tribe they belong too as the same ethnicity?
> 
> As it is now, they'll just stick out like a sore thumb and make the whole race thing that much more obvious.
> 
> ...



No, you were just the latest person in a long list of people complaining about the same thing.  So I used you as a scapegoat cause you were closest.  In the end, twas a matter of proximity.

But I do still feel the way I do about the whole topic.  It's like, 70% of what I read when it's being discussed, and it gets tiresome.  

I do apologize if it seemed like I was attacking you (though I kinda was).  I just wanted to vent _my opinion_ on the subject.  

Carry on.


----------



## Burke (Jan 27, 2010)

Jove said:


> First of all, no one in this thread blocks Stab because of something from this thread. He's got seniority, and he made his own BoomerAang.
> 
> 
> And as SS7 said, the show ended with open question, but that does not automatically demand more Books to explicate them. The series was meant to be three books long. This was not Nickelodeon's decision; Nickelodeon's feelings on greenlighting an extra book (or three, according to that old rumor) are irrelevant. Mike and Bryan specifically planned this story to unfold as 3 Books, 60 Chapters. We actually received an _extra_ Chapter. And the show ended at it's apex. And it ended as the creator's intended it to end.
> ...



Jove wins. *sigh* again....
Personally, the one or two animated movies sounds like the best choice.


----------



## Piekage (Jan 27, 2010)

Jove said:


> I find it hard to find the conflict within a Book 4. Perhaps a rogue Fire Nation General, or an escaped Azula. Something that impedes the rebuilding process. And these would all begin as Zuko's dilemma, and eventually have to evolve in a way so that Aang has the final battle.



That sound a lot like a fanfic I read, although that was an Azula redemption fic dealing with the spirit of war...


----------



## Shade (Jan 27, 2010)

TV specials would be nice, just to wrap up the loose ends that people mentioned. They don't merit a new series but it would be great to see the story fully completed.

Maybe if the movie takes off in a big way, we'll have a chance of a new series, and I don't mean some crappy Nick cartoon like Danny Phantom.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 28, 2010)

Doubtful that a new series set in the Avatar world would be in any way similar to Danny Phantom. Nick hasn't even ordered a new action/adventure show since or during Avatar's original airing.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 28, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Doubtful that a new series set in the Avatar world would be in any way similar to Danny Phantom. Nick hasn't even ordered a new action/adventure show since or during Avatar's original airing.


Maybe it's time to get Payne on the air


----------



## Shade (Jan 29, 2010)

I meant in a Western cartoon style like Danny Phantom, the way that the Transformers movie spawned a cartoon series unlike any of the previous anime ones. 

But I don't see Nickelodeon doing that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 29, 2010)

Shade said:


> I meant in a Western cartoon style like Danny Phantom, the way that the Transformers movie spawned a cartoon series unlike any of the previous anime ones.
> 
> But I don't see Nickelodeon doing that.



Butch Hartman (creator of Danny Phantom) was asked to draw a picture of Aang once.



I imagine Mike and Bryan would keep the same look for a new show and not just for continuity either. The show's character designs have greatly benefited the series. Anime fans have been very accepting of Avatar, they've embraced it more than any American cartoon in years. I'm discussing the show on a message board for a Japanese animated series that I only got into in 2007 if that says anything.

The only real damage is that anyone not familiar with it's American origin will assume that it's Japanese. MTV News just recently called The Last Airbender an adaptation of the popular Anime/Manga series. Owned by the same company that put Avatar on the air and that's what they come up with.
Great research.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 29, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Butch Hartman (creator of Danny Phantom) was asked to draw a picture of Aang once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a case of Cowboy Bebop At His Computer if I ever saw one...


----------



## αce (Jan 29, 2010)

Just watched the series again.


That last fight was epicness if I've ever seen it. Too bad they aren't making another book.


----------



## Burke (Jan 29, 2010)

Do we dare explain again why we dont need another book?


----------



## masterriku (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I want a new book with a Sokka like Avatar.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree that a 4rth book would lose the "epicness" of the war that was present during the first 3 books.

A prequel could always be a possibility, say the life of another avatar before Aang. I'm sure that generations ago there were conflicts that were on par with the ones we saw in Aang's life. Plus, we caught glimpses of Roku's most important moments in his life during "The Avatar and the Firelord" and I found it a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## Burke (Jan 30, 2010)

8 more days!
Put on your Funhats


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 30, 2010)

We've seen those Lil Mo. Here's a new picture that most haven't seen though.


----------



## Burke (Jan 30, 2010)

SS7 tat is also old


----------



## Quaero (Jan 30, 2010)

Probably not true, but still; here is a small thread in live journal made by someone who claims to have read Shyamalan's Script.



I simply hope it's a fake...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Probably not true, but still; here is a small thread in live journal made by someone who claims to have read Shyamalan's Script.
> 
> 
> 
> I simply hope it's a fake...



I hope it's fake too, the idea of Sokka being serious makes me cringe.


----------



## Burke (Jan 30, 2010)

some one copy an quote it i dont wanna clicky <.<


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 30, 2010)

(Anonymous)
2010-01-29 09:02 pm UTC (link) said:
			
		

> I had to read the script for "The Last Airbender" for work reasons. It is really terrible, and it's killing me to watch fans talk about how excited they are about this or that, or laugh about how weirdly serious Aang is in all of the promos.
> 
> Fandom, I don't know what to tell you. The script is bad and Aang spends the entire movie being serious. And Sokka is also serious, and Zhao is the only character with any good lines, and Zuko's backstory is gutted, and Katara is a murderer.
> 
> ...






			
					
(Anonymous)
2010-01-29 09:08 pm UTC said:
			
		

> It's less that they got rid of his backstory and more that they softened it so much that it starts to loose its meaning or impact.
> 
> And to be fair, Katara's murderous actions are a result of bad writing more than intent. She just leaves a man frozen in a solid block of ice to slowly suffocate/freeze to death.
> 
> Sadly, that is one of the only things she does.




Someone then inquired about what was changed, to which anonymous reponded:




			
				
(Anonymous)
2010-01-29 09:21 pm UTC said:
			
		

> It is mostly little things. Softening around the edges. Like how the scar isn't as prominent, it isn't that things are completely changed, it's that they've been changed pointlessly in ways that make him less interesting.
> 
> Example: When he explains the war meeting, he talks about how his "friends" were going to be sacrificed.
> 
> ...




And does Aang's "seriousness" come at the detriment to his affability, the very basis of his character on the show?



			
					
(Anonymous)
2010-01-29 09:23 pm UTC said:
			
		

> Yes, they did in fact do it completely at the expense of his happy-go-lucky adorability. That part of the character is completely, totally gone. Totally gone.





			
				
(Anonymous)
2010-01-29 09:11 pm UTC said:
			
		

> That said, if all you care about is it looking pretty, it will probably look pretty. I hear the sets are gorgeous and the special effects will probably be very good.
> 
> If you care about "meat and sarcasm guy," you're out of luck




Keep in mind two things:

1. Fandom!Secrets

2. The _internet_.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy shit does that sound horrible. Katara a murderer? Sokka and Aang serious?? :S


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 30, 2010)

My response to this is I never asked for a film adaptation in the first place.
Good or bad, I still own all three seasons of a show I grew to love.
The Last Airbender, as I know it, will always be what aired on Nickelodeon from 2005-2008.


----------



## Burke (Jan 30, 2010)

Lulz, the internet is funny.
Dont worry Kno katara left 3 men to die in ice in the catoon too.
or was it 2


----------



## Nimander (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll say it simply; the expectations of fans are way too high at times.  I understand that it's the original series you fell in love with.  I understand that it holds a special place in your heart exactly because of what it is.  But, like M. Night said in one of his interviews, it's not just about making the series live action; it's also about making a product that's generally interesting across a wide, diverse audience.  And, whether you like it or not, A:TLA is somewhat of a niche show in its original context.

In the end, M. Night is not just trying to bring an animated classic to life, he's trying to make money at the same time as well.  He has to find a balance between those two aspects if he even wants the movie premise to get off the ground.

It is an *adaptation*, which inherently means some things are bound to be different.  So shortchanging the movie just because it isn't a carbon copy of what Mike and Brian made would honestly be a crime.  Judge it for what it *is*, not what you think it should be.  If it's a crappy movie in its own right, then by all means, drag it through the mud in your reviews.  But if it's alright, or even excellent except for a few differences from the original, be honest in your assessment of it.

tl;dr version

Keep an open mind when watching the film, and remember it's been adapted for a widely varied audience, not just A:TLA fans.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 30, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Lulz, the internet is funny.
> Don't worry Kno katara left 3 men to die in ice in the cartoon too.
> or was it 2



What do you think Xin Fu and Master Yu's status is inside that metal box?



> Originally Posted by *Nøøps *
> SS7 tat is also old



I didn't respond to this because I didn't understand what you wrote.
Tattoo...what?
Actually that picture I posted wasn't old. You confused it with one from the Empire Magazine scans.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2010)

I honestly don't believe much of this at all, but we'll get a much clearer idea in a week... that is, unless the trailer leaks, which would surprise me a bit. Super Bowl commercials don't leak for a reason.

From what we've seen thus far, I can believe that the prankster side of Aang might be entirely left out. I think this is a mistake, but that's the difference between movies and television: film characterizations are usually pretty transparent compared to a television. Considering _Avatar_, at most the movies will have 6 hours to build the characters; the show had 251/2.

The Katara thing seems like an overreaction, if true. She's left people frozen in the show, too. That doesn't mean she killed them.

The Zuko business would be unfortunate, if true, for the reasons listed. It would be a significant change that shows very little purpose, unless M. Night believes it would somehow appeal to kids more.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jan 31, 2010)

Someone from Texas tweeted out of nowhere that they somehow happened upon the script and also did not enjoy it. Sure I could be asking for it by responding to this person but I had to know if there was a leaked script somewhere online. Don't know why 2 people would come out within days of each other and say that they've read this thing.

I can at least trust the upcoming trailer to show me 20% of what the film will actually be like.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 31, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I'll say it simply; the expectations of fans are way too high at times.  I understand that it's the original series you fell in love with.  I understand that it holds a special place in your heart exactly because of what it is.  But, like M. Night said in one of his interviews, it's not just about making the series live action; it's also about making a product that's generally interesting across a wide, diverse audience.  And, whether you like it or not, A:TLA is somewhat of a niche show in its original context.
> 
> In the end, M. Night is not just trying to bring an animated classic to life, he's trying to make money at the same time as well.  He has to find a balance between those two aspects if he even wants the movie premise to get off the ground.
> 
> ...



People like you are always around to argue this point for any adaptation. Even Dragonball had people that pretty much used this same argument and the answer is always the same. The fans are not stupid we get shit has to be changed, it's when the changed pointless stuff that helped the series what it is, is what people get pissed off about. If we looked at Dragonball and Street Fighter as examples of this then I would say apparently it not only turns off the fans, because it usually turns out to be a shit movie. Mainly because if you don't even take the time to keep important things the same as the series then you obviously could care less about the original property. Look at Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter those movies are perfect examples of being different than the source material but at the same time staying true to it. Why you might ask? Well because they didn't make gay changes like Gandalf is 20 and has no beard, and Harry wears contacts.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 31, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> People like you are always around to argue this point for any adaptation. Even Dragonball had people that pretty much used this same argument and the answer is always the same. The fans are not stupid we get shit has to be changed, it's when the changed pointless stuff that helped the series what it is, is what people get pissed off about. If we looked at Dragonball and Street Fighter as examples of this then I would say apparently it not only turns off the fans, because it usually turns out to be a shit movie. Mainly because if you don't even take the time to keep important things the same as the series then you obviously could care less about the original property. Look at Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter those movies are perfect examples of being different than the source material but at the same time staying true to it. Why you might ask? Well because they didn't make gay changes like Gandalf is 20 and has no beard, and Harry wears contacts.


Also, I'd like to add, this adaptation was made for fans. Does anyone else actually care that things like DB and Avatar gets an adaptation? No, it supposed to be a movie to cater to fans. Outside of the Avatar fandom, there is no interest in the movie, besides the gormless blobs that adhere to M.Night's crotch. Fans are the biggest audience for adaptation movies, and really, there is no incentive to make a faithful movie. Because even if it's bad, fans will watch it. Even if there's a sequel, fans will go watch that, and hope to dear god that it was better than the last movie in terms of faithfulness. M. Night COULD make it faithful, but why should he? His audience is already insured, he has a blank check on which he'll impose his "vision" (which if you ask me, is quite shy of 20/20). Really, it just means he doesn't care jackshit about the fans.


----------



## Klue (Jan 31, 2010)

I want a new series, damn it! What's taking so long?


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 31, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Also, I'd like to add, this adaptation was made for fans. Does anyone else actually care that things like DB and Avatar gets an adaptation? No, it supposed to be a movie to cater to fans. Outside of the Avatar fandom, there is no interest in the movie, besides the gormless blobs that adhere to M.Night's crotch. Fans are the biggest audience for adaptation movies, and really, there is no incentive to make a faithful movie. Because even if it's bad, fans will watch it. Even if there's a sequel, fans will go watch that, and hope to dear god that it was better than the last movie in terms of faithfulness. M. Night COULD make it faithful, but why should he? His audience is already insured, he has a blank check on which he'll impose his "vision" (which if you ask me, is quite shy of 20/20). Really, it just means he doesn't care jackshit about the fans.



You really don't give fans much credit at all. Dragonball is far more popular than Avatar if it really didn't matter how shitty the movie was then Dragonball probably would of been one of the highest grossing movies of last year since its fan base is huge. Street Fighter also has a huge fan base and that bombed to. Some fans will go see it just to see how bad it is, but its definitely not a lot. M.Night pissed off the fans very early on with the casting and thats one thing you dont do, because fans are the people that will spread it through word of mouth. When other people hear of it they will probably not see it because of all the bashing people gave it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jan 31, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> You really don't give fans much credit at all. Dragonball is far more popular than Avatar if it really didn't matter how shitty the movie was then Dragonball probably would of been one of the highest grossing movies of last year since its fan base is huge. Street Fighter also has a huge fan base and that bombed to. Some fans will go see it just to see how bad it is, but its definitely not a lot. M.Night pissed off the fans very early on with the casting and thats one thing you dont do, because fans are the people that will spread it through word of mouth. When other people hear of it they will probably not see it because of all the bashing people gave it.


Those were probably not good examples, since it's been years since DBZ was ever last mentioned on TV, and everyone already knows how bad Street Fighter movies are. Those are fandoms that cooled down a lot since then. And of course, I don't mean all fans naturally.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 31, 2010)

Superraizen makes a good point: The fans are smart enough to not necessarily boycott the movie entirely, there are others ways of getting to watch the movie without showing your support, say watching it online. 

Still, is it _that_ hard to stick with the characters' personalities? There is no reasonable explanation to why the characters would undergo such a change. I could understand if they didn't have time to elaborate on Zuko's past, and what fuels his quest to finding the Avatar, but changing it entirely, or stripping Aang from his carefree-ness, sounds simply ridiculous to me.

Let's just hope it's not true.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 31, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Those were probably not good examples, since it's been years since DBZ was ever last mentioned on TV, and everyone already knows how bad Street Fighter movies are. Those are fandoms that cooled down a lot since then. And of course, I don't mean all fans naturally.



Well I think DBZ was the perfect example. It may be old but has a ton of more fans than Avatar, and if someone made a really good looking DBZ movie that would of brought a massive amount of all the old fans back. DBZ could of been a huge money maker.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Another thing Reikai. I think you may be overestimating the size of the Avatar fandom. Because we happened to mire ourselves in it (posting on messege boards, re-watching episodes Possibly even searching for fanart and reading fanfiction.) we have sort of a distorted view that more people know and care about this than their actually is. 

I'm pretty sure that if I walked out of my house right now and asked the first ten random strangers I ran into about "Avatar: The Last Airbender" there would be a pretty good chance that none of them would know what I was talking about (and a very good chance that most of them would think I was talking about Camerons movie).

I guess what I'm really trying to say in the end here is this. They can't rely on just the fans to make their money back so it's in there best interest to make as a good of a movie as they can. That doesn't mean they should forgo the fanbase either. After all, there's a reason the show attracted people in the first place, so why not stick with what works?

Unfortunately, as the "Gritty" Spiderman reboot show us. Hollywood executives are quite possibly the dumbest life from on the planet and know fuck-all of what appeals to a movie going audience (_psst_, Hollywood executives, here's a hint. People didn't see "The Dark Knight" because it was dark and gritty. They went to see it because it was a good movie).


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Pictures of Sokka (movie)_


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

^


...



...



...



...


----------



## Shade (Feb 1, 2010)

Old question to the threadgoers but just to encourage some discussion, what was your favourite book and why?

I liked book 2 the best; it felt like the plot was always moving, and it explored a lot of characters in depth. We even got some great fights and saw lightning-bending. The series of episodes in Ba Sing Se were some of my favourites. Above all though, Toph.

And to regurgitate another old topic, firebending's always made the least sense to me out of all four elements. I can suspend my disbelief and believe that inner energy can be used to bend an outward object, such as expelling the inner energy to move the air around you, ground beneath you or water from a source. But when it comes to firebending, you're turning that inner energy directly into fire and manipulating that, which is just cheap. Sure, you can say that it's a combustion of the particles in the air but if you're to look at the other forms of bending, it's always just direct mobilization of an element rather than a two-step process. How do you guys see this?


----------



## Burke (Feb 1, 2010)

Shade said:


> And to regurgitate another old topic, firebending's always made the least sense to me out of all four elements. I can suspend my disbelief and believe that inner energy can be used to bend an outward object, such as expelling the inner energy to move the air around you, ground beneath you or water from a source. But when it comes to firebending, you're turning that inner energy directly into fire and manipulating that, which is just cheap. Sure, you can say that it's a combustion of the particles in the air but if you're to look at the other forms of bending, it's always just direct mobilization of an element rather than a two-step process. How do you guys see this?



What your talking about with firebending is the same reasoning behind firebending needing an external fire to bend in the movie.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 1, 2010)

there's actually a logical explanation to it all (well, as logical as one can get whilst discussing magical Kung Fu), but i'm posting from my phone so I'll have to wait until I get home to make an in depth post about it.


----------



## Burke (Feb 1, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> there's actually a logical explanation to it all (*well, as logical as one can get whilst discussing magical Kung Fu*), but i'm posting from my phone so I'll have to wait until I get home to make an in depth post about it.


----------



## Quaero (Feb 2, 2010)

Regarding firebending, the way I see it, the difference is that fire is a process, it has a beginning, and an end. You can't snuff out a rock, or light some water, they can't be created or destroyed like fire can. I just see it as a trade-off; firebenders have to use extra chi to create their own element, giving them the advantage over the other bending disciplines; by not needing a direct source, but giving them the drawback of being the least enduring of the four. 



Also, plot wise, what are you going to do, make them carry braziers with them? If so, one wave of waterbending later *splash* *sizzle* no more fire. The problem is that fire is not abundant in nature, like water, earth and air are. Not being able to create fire would put them at a great disadvantage in that regard.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 2, 2010)

Firebenders draw their fire ultimately from the sun but can draw from an inner fire or a comet. I always saw it as a collecting of already existing heat, which is formed into flames.

The mystery of Wang Fire's hair is of greater concern.  Where did it come from? Where doid it go? Where did it come from, Cotton-Eye Joe?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 2, 2010)

The way I always saw it was this. Fire is fundamentally different than the other three in a very specific way. Water, earth and air are all matter. In fact the three forms of matter. Liquid, solid, gas. There's a fourth form of matter, plasma, but fire isn't plasma. In fact, plasma is kind of odd in the fact that it's essentially a solid, liquid, and gas all at the same time in a super heated state, but I digress. 

Unlike those three, fire has no substance. Earth water and air, when at rest, are still earth water and air. Fire at rest is nothing. It doesn't exist because fire isn't an actual physical "thing", it's actually just an expression of energy. In fact, speaking in technical engineering terms. Heat _is_ energy and energy _is_ heat. That's really all energy is. Which is why anything that uses or produces energy gives off heat. 

Firebenders are basically able to convert and focus the energy around them into it's most basic expression. Heat. Or, in this case, fire. 

Another way to think about it is this. I have no means to "create" rocks, or water, or be able to actually produce air. But I can rub two sticks together and create fire. I'm doing this by simply converting energy, through the use of friction, from potential to thermal.

It would be very difficult for me to rub to sticks together and make a rock fall out.

Firebenders get a bit of a cheat since their form of bending is completely different than the other three. 


tl;dr

Water, earth, and air benders manipulate pre-existing form of matter. Firebenders manipulate pre-existing forms of energy .


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 2, 2010)

Also, it's a nice allegory for self sufficiency, and superiority over nature as humans. Fire is pretty much the trademark skill of civilized humans, it is the ultimate tool. Industrialization emphasizes their distance from nature, and closer to their inner power. Parallel to fire is earth, as a hard style of martial arts, or yang, both firebenders and earthbenders nations are further removed from nature than Waterbenders and Airbenders, respectively yin, who convene with nature closely.


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Also, it's a nice allegory for self sufficiency, and superiority over nature as humans. Fire is pretty much the trademark skill of civilized humans, it is the ultimate tool. Industrialization emphasizes their distance from nature, and closer to their inner power. Parallel to fire is earth, as a hard style of martial arts, or yang, both firebenders and earthbenders nations are further removed from nature than Waterbenders and Airbenders, respectively yin, who convene with nature closely.



RD wins the forum.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 2, 2010)

humm yes, yes. 

Ever noticed that the first benders were:
Air: Sky bisons
Fire: Dragons
Earth: Badger Moles
Water: The Moon 

I found that rather amusing


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 2, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> humm yes, yes.
> 
> Ever noticed that the first benders were:
> Air: Sky bisons
> ...


 As an asian, I find it weird that the waterbending doesn't come from dragons instead.

Then again, as western dragon lore goes, all dragons=fire.

Despite the only fire breathing dragons are sent from Heaven to punish the 
evil, and that's only if you're REALLY REALLY REALLY evil, and it's really really really rare.

Though, I guess it wouldn't make sense thematically, as dragons are still the symbol of aggression and boldness and yang, and waterbending is a yin style.

Ah, but that's besides the point, it's not really that strange, classical kung fu is learned from observing nature, so it makes sense.


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2010)

yin = white = evil?
right?
yang=black=good

isnt dragon yang and tiger yin?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> As an asian, I find it weird that the waterbending doesn't come from dragons instead.
> 
> Then again, as western dragon lore goes, all dragons=fire.
> 
> ...



I'm just going to cover for them and say Mike and Bryan wanted an homage to _Beowulf_ (or _Grendel)_ in their Asian-themed show, thereby making them the greatest two people that have ever taken breath.


----------



## αce (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted.


----------



## αce (Feb 2, 2010)

The "serious" Aang might be true. M. Night S. said he wanted to appeal not just to the fandom of the show. This means appealing to adults.

He might feel as if a serious Ang would be better for his movie.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

........................................................................................................

When you are casting young and everyone is inexperienced and likely to be a bad actor wouldn't it be better to try and cast accurately, like in terms of overall appearance rather than picking stock whitekids off the rack. The casting director must be part of the Aryan nation. 

Live action converted to animation can work well. It does not work well the other way around. Ever.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know if I can reconcile serious Aang being so scared out of his mind that he had to run away from the Southern Air Temple. I guess if M Night. changes it so that Aang left out of anger then it might make more sense.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 2, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> yin = white = evil?
> right?
> yang=black=good
> 
> isnt dragon yang and tiger yin?


   *Punches you in the taint hard*

No no no no no NOOOOO! -_-

Good and evil is not Yin and yang, you poozer, also, YIN IS BLACK, YANG IS WHITE

The tiger exhibits yang qualities too, doof.

The taiju exhibits polar duality, that are both a part of each other, and a part of something else. Evil CAN be yin and yang, Good can be yin and yang.

BUT NEVER ARE THEY INDIVIDUALLY REPRESENTATIVE OF EITHER!

*Punches taint again*

Really, it is fair to say light and dark, neither one are preferable than the other, they are both qualities that are desirable and beneficial, they are also never apart from each other, and are always infinitesimal in degree in division of difference. Like temperature is a measure of heat energy.

*punches your taint a third time*

As for temperature, you can't tell me you think cold is evil, or hot is evil, they are neither, just qualities. 

And good and evil for the most part, in asian culutre, are subjective, unless if you account for the truly evil things, like child rape or something. 

*Busts out ZA WARUDO ON YOUR TAINT*

*Spoiler*: __ 




MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDAMUDA_*MUUUUDAAAA!!!*_


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *Punches you in the taint hard*
> 
> No no no no no NOOOOO! -_-
> 
> ...



Oops i got it bassackwards 
...WRRRRRRYYYYYYYY

So Yin is Fish and Yang is Tiger?
(My taint is just asking for it. )


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 2, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Oops i got it bassackwards
> ...WRRRRRRYYYYYYYY
> 
> So Yin is Fish and Yang is Tiger?
> (My taint is just asking for it. )


Fish works, but Phoenix is more yin to dragon. But that DOESN'T mean that either are completely yin or yang. That is impossible, there is both in everything. So despite being yang, the dragon has dominance over water, and rainy weather.

Oh, and

*punches your taint with a cestus*


----------



## Burke (Feb 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Fish works, but Phoenix is more yin to dragon. But that DOESN'T mean that either are completely yin or yang. That is impossible, there is both in everything. So despite being yang, the dragon has dominance over water, and rainy weather.
> 
> Oh, and
> 
> *punches your taint with a cestus*



Eww, isnt cestus a spikey glove? O_O


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 2, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Eww, isnt cestus a spikey glove? O_O


Yes, very. *wraps razor wire around it, and some batteries, and whales on your hole with it*


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Yes, very. *wraps razor wire around it, and some batteries, and whales on your hole with it*



Isn't it Wails?
Have any of you seen Avatar: The Last Puppet bender?
How about A:TLA Abriged?
Funny stuff

Hey im about to pass Noah and Dimezanime in postcount on the thread


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 3, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Isn't it Wails?
> Have any of you seen Avatar: The Last Puppet bender?
> How about A:TLA Abriged?
> Funny stuff
> ...


You ain't passing me 

Isn't it interesting how the Dragon is Yang, yet rules over Yin elements, and the Phoenix is Yin, yet rules over Yang elements?


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

Was your avatar made in Adobe illustrator?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 3, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Was your avatar made in Adobe illustrator?


No, your topic derailment attempts are apparent


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> No, your topic derailment attempts are apparent



(He's on to me!)

Ummm umm, Are your socks blue?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 3, 2010)

N??ps said:


> (He's on to me!)
> 
> Ummm umm, Are your socks blue?


*gets out the whoopin' stick*



*wraps barbed wire around it*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 3, 2010)

First of all, you're all fighting for 2nd place in the post department. If any get close I'll have your posts deleted. 

Second, one of the quirks of being a mod is access to the BathHouse, whether you want it or not (and I very certainly never did). Rekky in the Bath House... Trust me, those are not vacant threats.

Thirdly:


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 3, 2010)

The Last Airbender film site has been updated with some new content.
You get a nice Wallpaper image of Sokka and Katara

*Spoiler*: __ 








And also of...Suki?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 3, 2010)

Jove said:


> First of all, you're all fighting for 2nd place in the post department. If any get close I'll have your posts deleted.
> 
> Second, one of the quirks of being a mod is access to the BathHouse, whether you want it or not (and I very certainly never did). Rekky in the Bath House... Trust me, those are not vacant threats.
> 
> Thirdly:


lmao, splat edit


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> The Last Airbender film site has been updated with some new content.
> You get a nice Wallpaper image of Sokka and Katara
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This wins so hard actually.
Nice to see something from the movie that makes my hyped to see it.
This is the post of the week.
Four more days gentlemen!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 3, 2010)

Rathbone looks awfully Book 1 Zuko-ish in that pic.


----------



## Burke (Feb 3, 2010)

Jove said:


> Rathbone looks awfully Book 1 Zuko-ish in that pic.



Mabye, mabye they should redo the movie with jackson as zuko 
Didnt he try out for zuko first? lul


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't understand the long ponytail either. We've already seen Jackson with Sokka's hairstyle so I don't know where that came from.
Also that's definitely Suki in the other picture. There might be a lot of shadow covering up her face but it matches up with a photo of Jessica Andres that I found. I'll miss the Kabuki make-up on Suki and what I imagine will be the rest of the Kyoshi warriors.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 3, 2010)

I really have high hopes for soka. He is the underdog until the 3rd book. And I always cheer for the underdog. In the words of spoon "you got no fear for the underdog that's why you will not survive"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Also that's definitely Suki in the other picture. There might be a lot of shadow covering up her face but it matches up with a photo of Jessica Andres that I found. I'll miss the Kabuki make-up on Suki and what I imagine will be the rest of the Kyoshi warriors.



The presence of Suki is still one of the most encouraging things about the first movie. It also makes me wonder about the structure of the movie; I suppose The Warriors of Kyoshi could stand as the excursion tale that establishes our main characters.

And more hopefully, it suggests the falsity of the rumor Aang's prankster side being written out, since that episode was a prime example of it, as well as the episode that showed his innate sense of duty. It wouldn't make much sense...


Oh, unless M. Night just amended that part of the story.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

Very early reviews of Last Airbender are in.


One is positive, the other negative. Many effect shots still incomplete, there's some hilarious fish punching and something about a floating Beaver.
Someone tweeted that they were there and enjoyed it.
Hope is that it'll do much better than The Golden Compass so that the other 2 films can be completed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2010)

> An oddly miss-placed scene featuring a foot massage






I'll take these reviews lightly, since it's obvious neither one has any clue what _Avatar_ is; the second reviewer seemed to be totally unaware that this is even an adaption of the show.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

I remember Zhao doing a motion and burning the moon spirit in the water but he definitely didn't punch it to death.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

It'S obvious to me that the revewers know nothing of A:TLA


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

That's fine when it comes to the film because I can see how it stands on it's own.
If an Avatar fan reviewed it then they'd be making comparisons left and right to the animated show. If Last Airbender is to be a hit then it has to appeal to the average movie-goer, though if these 2 people sent in reviews to AICN then they're probably a bit geekier than the average person.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

I was watching some clips and was inspired to make this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> That's fine when it comes to the film because I can see how it stands on it's own.
> If an Avatar fan reviewed it then they'd be making comparisons left and right to the animated show. If Last Airbender is to be a hit then it has to appeal to the average movie-goer, though if these 2 people sent in reviews to AICN then they're probably a bit geekier than the average person.



But at this stage, with so much post-production work left, perhaps a fan would be a better judge of certain things. Complaining about Zhao punching a fish to death... that indicates to me that the firebending hadn't been added to the scene, and this person wasn't aware of what the scene is meant to look like. A fan might have understood this.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty fun and irritating reading the comments on AICN regarding the test screening.
Seems like most are paying a little too much attention to the 2nd negative review. I suppose it falls more in line with what they think of M Night's work as a whole. 
"Positive review...does not compute".
Anyway, tons of respect to the person who left a comment saying that Avatar was a lame Naruto Ripoff for idiots.

After all, Avatar:The Last Airbender is only a mildly entertaining program.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 4, 2010)

After reading through the comments, it would seem that the second reviewer is an adamant and very vocal M. Knight hater. So his review should probably be taken with a grain of salt.

As far as complaints about the acting, you'd be amazed what editing can accomplish. Honestly , warching any of the "deleted" scenes from a DVD, Specificly the ones that havn't been finished (no background noise, no music, no cuts or editing), and even the best actors come across awkward and wooden


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow..that swell guy..Sharkfarts I think..sounds like a really reliable reviewer..


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Pretty fun and irritating reading the comments on AICN regarding the test screening.
> Seems like most are paying a little too much attention to the 2nd negative review. I suppose it falls more in line with what they think of M Night's work as a whole.
> "Positive review...does not compute".
> Anyway, tons of respect to the person who left a comment saying that Avatar was a lame Naruto Ripoff for idiots.
> ...


Where might we get this reviewer's address, and leave several flaming bags of poo on their porch?...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2010)

The review was more optimistic than positive, seeing the potential of the film and accepting that a large part of what they saw will be completely amended, as well as admitting their ignorance of the source material.

Deserves a lukewarm bag of sauerkraut on their hatchway AT BEST.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 4, 2010)

Jove said:


> The review was more optimistic than positive, seeing the potential of the film and accepting that a large part of what they saw will be completely amended, as well as admitting their ignorance of the source material.
> 
> Deserves a lukewarm bag of sauerkraut on their hatchway AT BEST.


Bullcrap, when you commit revenge alongside me, be prepared to go ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey guys, watch the Last airbender super bowl ad



Edit: Fixed


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Hey guys, watch the Last airbender super bowl ad



it linked me to "11 Things We NEED to See in M. Night's The Last Airbender"`


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 4, 2010)

I was confused when I say Mystique holding a gun behind my screen, and I was convinced someone was very very very confused. 

But holy phuck, an animated commercial for the movie? That's too awesome for the movie. Shame the movie won't look like the commercial which uses the original styles and characters...

I'd like it if they start using the word Avatar <.<


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

This film might be more faithful to the show than we think. I know one shot in particular was ripped straight from the opening intro from the first episode. Someone could have at least put in some Asian sounding production music instead of a pounding rock soundtrack.

Watch  if you'd like to analyze the clip 40 times without seeing the Comedy Central ad for 30 seconds each time. Downside is there's no fullscreen.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 4, 2010)

Heres a new Avatar commercial. It looks ok, the special effects are good.


Edit:My bad didn't see that someone posted it.


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 4, 2010)

I really liked the special affects and i liked they was a part that was in the opening of show. Maybe this movie isnt going to be so bad. =]


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

The guy mentioned a fight scene at an air temple. I dont remember any air temple fight scenes.
Great there adding unneccecary stoofs.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

Lemme break this down point by point. 
This is my impression of a fanwho compares to much
Ahem
The icebergs are alot taller
The iceberg aang was in wa attached to the land and not on floating ice
apparently aang was at the temple when firebenders attacked. (  )
There are waaay too many villagers
Aang was seen in what looked like the avatar state while fighting firenation soldiers, but in the show he was only in the avatar state twice, and neither times was he at a temple.
changes, they suck, but we will live with them.

y favorite aprt was when the fiebender attacked the eathbender o-o


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 4, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> The guy mentioned a fight scene at an air temple. I dont remember any air temple fight scenes.
> Great there adding unneccecary stoofs.


Not in this book at least, maybe it's back when the firebenders attacked

*punches for double post*


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

Appa can be seen at the 10: mark on the upper left hand corner.
Looks exactly like him.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Hey guys, watch the Last airbender super bowl ad
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Fixed


oh god the rumors about the fire bender were true


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Appa can be seen at the 10: mark on the upper left hand corner.
> Looks exactly like him.



Eh the way i see it that could be a flashback that aang is being shown while in the spirit world and thats just a random sky bison


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't view the new trailer new link please?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks incredible. It passes that test, which it was assured to do. The big test will be the content.

I've already convinced myself that the Waterbender at :22 is Pakku, despite the likely absense of him from the movie.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

I've retweeted this message.



> Holly_Gray:
> The Last Airbender looks set to be as awful as the cartoon.



Don't really know why either.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Appa can be seen at the 10: mark on the upper left hand corner.
> Looks exactly like him.



I tried looking but I couldn't see him. Maybe he blends in well with all the snow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I've retweeted this message.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really know why either.



And with that goes my current stance on the death penalty, and the 8th Amendment while we're at it. Flay this person and then forcefeed it it's own skin.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm trying to look out for you, Noops.

Appa's tail.


----------



## Shade (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey, Appa @ 10 seconds top left corner. Unscathed too, by the look of it. Awesome.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh man, watching this in 1080p is so much better.



Water tribe looks interesting. Mix of inuit and european, don't know what to think of that. Also the old woman in that shot who looks the most like Gran-Gran most certainly isn't. Remember what Jackson and Nicola look like.

Upon closer inspection, there really are a lot of Asians in this film. Just not as the principal characters.


----------



## Corran (Feb 4, 2010)

Dammit I've been taken in after seeing that now  It looked really great.

And Appa!  I knew they were using the exact models for Appa and Momo but damn it's awesome to see him pek
I expect Dee Bradley Baker to voice them otherwise I'll be angry.


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

Corran said:


> Dammit I've been taken in after seeing that now  It looked really great.
> 
> And Appa!  I knew they were using the exact models for Appa and Momo but damn it's awesome to see him pek
> I expect Dee Bradley Baker to voice them otherwise I'll be angry.



NAWT APPA!!1
Its just a random sky bison, the air temples had alot of them <.<


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Oh man, watching this in 1080p is so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah its like their earth has a diversity of ethnicities.
kind of like, i dunno OUR EARTH!

Thats what i think when people suggest that their entire planet should be oriental asian -.-


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Yeah its like their earth has a diversity of ethnicities.
> kind of like, i dunno OUR EARTH!
> 
> Thats what i think when people suggest that their entire planet should be oriental asian -.-


Is it really any different from worlds that are entirely made of European mythology? I.E. LotR, Final Fantasy, ect. where there are nary a non-white person to be found?

Also 

*punches for double posting*


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 4, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Yeah its like their earth has a diversity of ethnicities.
> kind of like, i dunno OUR EARTH!
> 
> Thats what i think when people suggest that their entire planet should be oriental asian -.-



That would totally be logical until I remember the source material.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 5, 2010)

Much thanks for links to the ATLA movie preview.  Does anyone know if that preview will be the one shown on superbowl day? Because I don't care for football much, only reason I was going to watch superbowl was for the Avatar trailer lol.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2010)

The best part of it all is that Nicola Peltz, the one furthest removed from her animated counterpart, was the one M. Night wanted the most:



> “I told the studio I didn’t want to make this movie without her,” Shyamalan tells PEOPLE. “I said that only once before in my career, and that was when I met Haley [Joel Osment] in the Sixth Sense auditions.” They’re buds off-camera, too: He came to Peltz’s 15th birthday party with his daughters.



Well, fantastic...

I suppose there's the give-and-take: we get live-action movies because of the daughters, yet because of the daughters Peltz was the dealbreaker.

And, of course, because of the daughters we get 21st Century M. Night directing.




Mr Serenity said:


> Much thanks for links to the ATLA movie preview.  Does anyone know if that preview will be the one shown on superbowl day? Because I don't care for football much, only reason I was going to watch superbowl was for the Avatar trailer lol.



Yes, it is. From Frank Marshall's twitter:



> AIRBENDER ALERT! Exclusive first look at Super Bowl spot


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> The best part of it all is that Nicola Peltz, the one furthest removed from her animated counterpart, was the one M. Night wanted the most:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a terribly shallow decision  

God dammit Roxas/Sora, you ruin yet another thing in my life.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Saw the Superbowl spot, I liked the Avatar state and the fighting scenes were pretty cool...but its a Shamwow film so its still a bit iffy.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 5, 2010)

Well..spank my monkey..the TV ad actually looked..good.

I mean for a M.Night Shimamalamadong adaptation of Avatar it made me interested in the movie.

Let's hope the best scenes were not in this ad..


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok guys I don't think M. Has alot to do in his movie. All he has to do is watching show


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 5, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Ok guys I don't think M. Has alot to do in his movie. All he has to do is watching show



He is the freaking director of the movie..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2010)

Fake Avatar images tainting this thread...


The trailer intrigues me because we are given a very distinct glimpse of the movie. Almost all of it is action, save for the point where Aang escapes the iceberg... and that scene looks phenomenal and expansive. I'm optimistic that this shows that M. Night might pace the movie well.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 5, 2010)

aren't they making more seasons?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 5, 2010)

escamoh said:


> aren't they making more seasons?



That was rumored thoughout Book 2 and Book 3, with some claiming as many as 3 more Books in the works...


But at this point it's unknown, but unlikely in the near future. If more seasons are made, it will be with different characters.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 5, 2010)

I liked the look of the bending and fighting but something worries me about the camera... what's the word? Resolution, quality...  It may just be my computer or that it's a commercial.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope they make another animated movie showig where zukos mom is, tie up the last loose end


----------



## Mozu (Feb 5, 2010)

Special effects can't cover up a shitty screenplay and casting. Just look at Transformers. I may watch a dl later on just to see how they brought the bending and things to life, but that's about all that perks my interest right now.


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2010)

What also worries me is that when the guy earth bended, it was like loose to soil.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 5, 2010)

The trailer doesn't look half bad at all. Even if the script completely sucks, "at least the special effects were decent." :ho

*Remembers the final scene of Ember Island Players*


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The trailer doesn't look half bad at all. Even if the script completely sucks, "at least the special effects were decent." :ho
> 
> *Remembers the final scene of Ember Island Players*



How do you know the script sucks? It hasnt been officially shown.

BTW i heard the ember island players are getting their own spin off series!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> That was rumored thoughout Book 2 and Book 3, with some claiming as many as 3 more Books in the works...
> 
> 
> But at this point it's unknown, but unlikely in the near future. If more seasons are made, it will be with different characters.


Awww, I was hoping you'd do a Monty Python joke, you know, the Holy Handgrenade?...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


> How do you know the script sucks? It hasnt been officially shown.



I said 'even if'...


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I said 'even if'...



Oh i thought you said even though


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Awww, I was hoping you'd do a Monty Python joke, you know, the Holy Handgrenade?...



And the number of books should go from one to two and then follow on to three. For no reason should the book go on to four or five. Three is the number of book there will be and there will be only three books. It will not stop at two or four but three.


*Punches self for double post *


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 5, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> And the number of books should go from one to two and then follow on to three. For no reason should the book go on to four or five. Three is the number of book there will be and there will be only three books. It will not stop at two or four but three.
> 
> 
> *Punches self for double post *


*Sodomizes with a jagged bat for double post*


----------



## Burke (Feb 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *Sodomizes with a jagged bat for double post*



You know you likes holy grailz :ho

*666 pages? D: HURRY AND SPAM!*
*gets double post button out*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 6, 2010)

N??ps said:


> You know you likes holy grailz :ho
> 
> *666 pages? D: HURRY AND SPAM!*
> *gets double post button out*


I only see 333 pages

Chinese New Year is coming up!



click pic for artist


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 6, 2010)

AE's one of the best. I really miss the days of explosive fanart activity...


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Jove did you get my message where i sent you those new Joveku avatars? :ho


----------



## Corran (Feb 6, 2010)

N??ps said:


> What also worries me is that when the guy earth bended, it was like loose to soil.



If you watch again you can see there is a solid mass in middle but since it is dirt there is a lot of it floating around to make it look a bit more real. I was worried at first glance too but when I looked at the better quality I could see the wall he tried to make.
With that said I except lots of dust and dirt when earthbenders bend in natural environments in these movies just so it doesn't look out of place. The cartoon could get away with it but in live action it would probably look strange.
Now if they were on solid streets n such like the Earth Kingdom then I except more solid and less dusty earthbending.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I only see 333 pages
> 
> Chinese New Year is coming up!
> 
> ...



This picture is totally inaccurate. Aang ain't Asian!


----------



## Burke (Feb 6, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> This picture is totally inaccurate. Aang ain't Asian!



Apparently.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 6, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> This picture is totally inaccurate. Aang ain't Asian!


And Roxas is Ven, so what's your point?


----------



## Burke (Feb 7, 2010)

For those of you who didnt watch the trailer online, the super bowl will show it at half time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 7, 2010)

I missed it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 7, 2010)

Primo spot too. Right before the coin toss.
Seen it 40 times before but it felt nice seeing it on a Television.


----------



## Noah (Feb 7, 2010)

'twas, I believe, the first commercial shown.

Everyone in the room turned to look at me after it and there was a resounding "faaaagg" coming from all sides.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 8, 2010)

My friends who have heard me talk about the show had their interests piqued by the trailer. 


Though few noticed M. Night's name is attached to it.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2010)

just saw the trailer


So they turned Avatar into 300


----------



## Nimander (Feb 8, 2010)

Air bison flying in the background 0:09 seconds into the trailer.


----------



## Burke (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Nimander for not automatically assuming it was appa. 

There is supposed to be a two minute version of the trailer online.
Someone go find it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2010)

Noah said:


> 'twas, I believe, the first commercial shown.
> 
> Everyone in the room turned to look at me after it and there was a resounding "faaaagg" coming from all sides.


Mind if I send them a few bombs? 

Bashing Avatar is bad enough, but the scathing homophobic slur...*sharpens knife*


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> just saw the trailer
> 
> 
> So they turned Avatar into 300



It's just that music which was most likely a one time deal for that 30 second spot.
Although if you're talking about the slo-mo scenes, there were a few instances of that during the entire run of the show.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> It's just that music which was most likely a one time deal for that 30 second spot.
> Although if you're talking about the slo-mo scenes, there were a few instances of that during the entire run of the show.


Most of them were in book three. 

Speaking of...

It's easy to do slo-motion in film, but in animation, it's every animator's nightmare.

Anyways, back to the trailer, I still can't agree with Aang being there, when the Firebenders attacked, and even fighting them as well. Also activating the Avatar state willingly kinda nibbles down on the projected canon of things. Though, understandably, for the sake of time, I more or less might be able to consider it an acceptable break from canon. After all, Half-Blood Prince was a bad adaptation, but a good, if not great movie. So it's still possible that if the faithfulness bites ass, it can still be a great movie. That is, if it doesn't try to deviate too much thematically, such as making it gritty, or making it too camp even for Avatar. Pacing is very important, hopefully, the less content dense book one content doesn't get spaced out too much too a crawl, but it would be just as bad if events are too rushed, giving it a "peaked too early" in the middle of the film feeling.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 8, 2010)

What I noticed more during Book 3 were the Anime face faults.
The slow-mo was spread out. One occurrence of it was the chase scene in The Waterbending Scroll when Aang squeezed through the Cabbage cart and sent it flying towards the Pirates. I can only guess that this particular move was taken from the film Ong Bak where the protagonist does something very similar.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know if this was posted yet but apparently there was a test screening with both positive and negative reviews.

(An important thing to point out is that both of the reviewers hasn't seen the original TV Show)

Positive: 


> First off, I’ll state right from the start that I’ve never seen the TV show that this is based on, though I had heard of it so had an idea as to what to expect. I’ll also state that the movie is still REALLY rough. A lot of effects to finish, scenes to massage, and possibly (hopefully in a few cases) even scenes to reshoot. They’ve got some time, though. (At least the music sounded like a great James Newton Howard original, unlike other test screenings I’ve seen where it’s all music from previous movies.) Because it’s so rough, I don’t think it’s too fair of me to comment on my overall opinion of particular problems I had with the movie as most of them will undoubtedly be fixed by the time it’s released. At least I hope so. I will comment on a few specifics, though.
> 
> I’m assuming that the story is similar to that of the TV show so I won’t go into it, but it’s very clear – and was made even more clear by the guy speaking before the movie started – that this is the first of a trilogy. (Let’s hope it fares better than The Golden Compass so they actually get to make the other two.) This movie deals with Aang, the Avatar, learning to master water and stopping the firebenders from taking over everything. Aang is played by Noah Ringer who absolutely looks great in this role. For a kid carrying the film as the titular character, he does a great job for the most part. I’m convinced that with a few roughly edited and performed scenes fixed by the time it’s released, he’ll prove he’s worth his salt. It looks like this is his first movie too, so I’m even more impressed.
> 
> ...



And the Negative one:


> I saw a test screening of "The Last Airbender" tonight at a theater in Glendale, Arizona. They said we were the 1st audience to see this, and based on what I saw, I hope it was the last audience because the movie was pretty horrible. I saw an extremely rough cut of the film (missing special effects and I assume music) but I seriously doubt they can go back and fix the acting.
> 
> Whoever cast this film should be taken to task, because, if this was the best group of actors you could assemble, I'd hate to see the ones you rejected. This was some of the most wooden acting I've ever seen. The lead child actor was the main culprit and he seemed amateurish compared to some of the others, his two friends weren't much better. Out of the adult actors, the guy who portrayed Commander Zhao should never be allowed to act again. His line reading was atrocious, especially when acting next to others such as Cliff Curtis (although he's been better) and Dev Patel . They were actually the only ones coming out of this one unscathed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Anyways, back to the trailer, I still can't agree with Aang being there, when the Firebenders attacked, and even fighting them as well.


Was he really there or was it two separate but similar-looking scenes? I thought the scene about 10 seconds in was "Roku's" explanation of the events after he left. Then later in the trailer, when Aang is fighting firebenders, I thought it was a present-day scene.


----------



## Burke (Feb 8, 2010)

Jove, use those avatars i sent U! NOW


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 8, 2010)

saw the new trailer last night, looks fucking awsome. esp. the avatar mode they showed


----------



## kakoishii (Feb 8, 2010)

I almost forgot about the live action avatar movie. It's been too long since I've last been in this thread, but I just searched out and watched the trailer from the super bowl commercial (for anyone who hasn't seen it yet: The Arka Teks Ft. Thomas James - Showstoppa) and from the looks of it I'd say its decent, but what bothers me from the above negative/positive screening reviews is  the common drawback that both reviewers mention: acting. Poor acting is the most glaring mishap a movie could possibly have, and unfortunately it looks as if the last airbender is going to be riddled with it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Was he really there or was it two separate but similar-looking scenes? I thought the scene about 10 seconds in was "Roku's" explanation of the events after he left. Then later in the trailer, when Aang is fighting firebenders, I thought it was a present-day scene.


 I think it may have been in the air temple, based on the dias Noah Ringer posed on in several shots. As far as I remember, there haven't been any battles where Aang visited the Southern Air Temple 100 years later. Just the Agni Kai between Zuko and Zhao. Though, it'd still be possible to shift a Firebender attack to the air temple in the adaptation, but I'm doubting it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Also activating the Avatar state willingly kinda nibbles down on the projected canon of things. .



Nibbles?! It's the pronounced theme of Book 2.



Nøøps said:


> Jove, use those avatars i sent U! NOW



Yes, yes... I'm getting to it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2010)

Jove said:


> Nibbles?! It's the pronounced theme of Book 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes... I'm getting to it.


Reverse hyperbole


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Reverse hyperbole



We're dealing with movie people, Rekky; they see nothing beyond the first layer. And if it's not related to movies (especially if it's television), they're clueless. 


This just reminds me that Book 2 needs to be separated into a Toph Movie and a Ba Sing Se movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 8, 2010)

Jove said:


> We're dealing with movie people, Rekky; they see nothing beyond the first layer. And if it's not related to movies (especially if it's television), they're clueless.
> 
> 
> This just reminds me that Book 2 needs to be separated into a Toph Movie and a Ba Sing Se movie.


Indeed, Deathly Hallows gets two parts, I say M.Night should get in on that action.


----------



## Noah (Feb 8, 2010)

Two things of note from those screening recaps:



> A lot of the others were neither here nor there for me, but I had a really hard time watching Jackson Rathbone, who plays Sokka. Talk about overacting. Not a fan of him in this film. Ugh. Here’s hoping they find a way to smooth his performance out, or at least downplay him a bit.



Sokka's.....still goofy? Yay?
At least, that's what it sounds like to me.



> One scene that I laughed at (but was intended to be serious) is when a certain baddy punches a fish to death. The horror the horror!



Fuck yes, Zhao! Flaming punch to the Koi fishies!


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 9, 2010)

Last Airbender toys give us a better look as to how our favorite characters will translate on the silver screen.



The ones to look out for are Appa, Sokka and The Blue Spirit.


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Last Airbender toys give us a better look as to how our favorite characters will translate on the silver screen.
> 
> 
> 
> The ones to look out for are Appa, Sokka and The Blue Spirit.



Yes, very nice.
I will have to get adjusted to the appa face. o_____________________o


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright, allow me to completely change my opinion on the Blue Spirit mask.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 9, 2010)

So you're alright with the Blue Spirit mask even with the Wig?

Anyway here's a video and more photos of the action figures.

Click this

Katara will be made available in Wave 2 and the correct way to pronounce Aang's name is actually Ong.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> So you're alright with the Blue Spirit mask even with the Wig?



Oh, of course taken all together it's balderdash, but the mask itself is pretty cool.


It'll be so disheartening when we get Book 2 design figures _from the movie_.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 9, 2010)

something i must say for most the negative revews i have read, half these punks havent even seen the original show.  so they really cant judge can they


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 9, 2010)

I...Prefer the toys to have series faithful faces instead of the actors portraying them...





Superstarseven said:


> the correct way to pronounce Aang's name is actually Ong.


 That's how I've been pronouncing Aang since forever...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 9, 2010)

Does kinda piss me off that the only "Avatar" merchandise we'll ever get will be movie based.

(And by "kinda", I mean "really". )


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 9, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Does kinda piss me off that the only "Avatar" merchandise we'll ever get will be movie based.
> 
> (And by "kinda", I mean "really". )



And, of course, this is the _first ever_ official Katara figure.


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2010)

Ong? ONG?
Every character in the entire series calle him AYNG
Why would they change that? What does taht accomplish?
Ugh
But there are some pretty good things about this.
Blue spirit mask looks cool
Momo is in the movie, yesh!
And she called it the avatar state!
Hopefully this means that they will ue the word avatar in the movie.
From what ive seen, theyre focusing a little too much on the blue spirit.
Lets hope he isnt that big on an influence, i mean he was only in a few episodes of book 1


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 9, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Does kinda piss me off that the only "Avatar" merchandise we'll ever get will be movie based.
> 
> (And by "kinda", I mean "really". )





Jove said:


> And, of course, this is the _first ever_ official Katara figure.


Reminds me of that DBZ game based off the MOVIE DBE.

Katara gets no lub.

The action figures...Couldn't they at least stylize them more? look at the weird eyes on Zuko... They're nothing more than figures of the ACTORS in their roles. This kind of stuff gets kinda weird when there's action figures based off several different characters, but portrayed as the actor of those characters. Hopefully, some series faithful figures will crop up. As for the Avatar State figure, why could they have used some special doohickey to change the colors, rather than make a completely seperate figure, thereby producing more waste, consumption, and abuse of sweatshop labor? 


Nøøps said:


> Ong? ONG?
> Every character in the entire series calle him AYNG
> Why would they change that? What does taht accomplish?
> Ugh
> ...


I'm rather confused, the movie greatly distances itself from most of the cultures Avatar is influenced by, yet for some reason, they pronounce the name Aang in it's proper Chinese pronunciation.


----------



## Shade (Feb 9, 2010)

Some professional shots of the merch, some of it still unfinished: Click this

MOMO!


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2010)

Five dollars to the person who can find the first post that anyone made in this thread about the live action movie .


----------



## Burke (Feb 9, 2010)

Uhhh, i saw this ._.
Lets hope that M. Night didnt borrow this chicken.
o______________o


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm rather confused, the movie greatly distances itself from most of the cultures Avatar is influenced by, yet for some reason, they pronounce the name Aang in it's proper Chinese pronunciation.



I honestly didn't know Aang was pronounced Ong nor that is was a Chinese name. Figured it was Tibetan like Gyatso or Yangchen. There was another animated show with Asian protagonists called Legend Of The Dragon where the main character was also named Ang and pronounced the way it is in Avatar.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 10, 2010)

Noops, stop DP'ing, you are not gonna subplant me in posts.

Speaking of names, it amused me when I first heard of Zuko, it sounded like the word we use to describe swishing liquid in your mouth. 

Aang's name written has two syllables though, the ideograms An and Ang used.


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2010)

Anang?
Weird name.
But why change it?
Or is it just how taht lady pronounces it
like how some people say Soh-Kuh instead of Sah-Ka


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 10, 2010)

Another trailer just came out ^_^


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 10, 2010)

And it's the real thing guys. I'm interested to read all of your reviews.


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2010)

Misha, you are rock! 

Yue is in the movie, cool.
Atleast she sounds like katara a bit. :\
The way i figure it, super koi has ben replaced with just aatar state aang.
Or that scene could be from when he went Aatar state on the fire nation ship in the ... second episode.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it just me or is Aang super serious in the movie?


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 10, 2010)

The thing is that he doesn't need to be the Aang that goes Penguin sledding but he needs to at least keep the trickster hero personality. There's no fun in super serious Aang, if that all he was then he wouldn't have run away and instead owned up to being the Avatar.


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is the youtube link if anyone cant see the other site

this clip

It is the trailer and they have to show the dramatic parts maybe when we see the movie we will see the Aang we know and love ^_^


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

The Blue Spirit mask for the movie action figures looks stupid.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2010)

Yue! 

Seriously though, I wouldn't be surprised if they got rid of Aang's silliness, if M. has already claimed to have 'grounded' Sokka.   Also, I wouldn't have a problem with the 'Ong' thing if literally EVERYONE IN THE SERIES hadn't already pronounced it 'Ayng.'


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Blue Spirit mask for the movie action figures looks stupid.



The added wig is something we're not used to but the mask looks fine.


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> The added wig is something we're not used to but the mask looks fine.



If I ever buy it, I'm shaving the hair off.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 10, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Anang?
> Weird name.
> But why change it?
> Or is it just how taht lady pronounces it
> like how some people say Soh-Kuh instead of Sah-Ka


They didn't change it, Noo*b*s  They're pronouncing it differently, like to-mah-to and to-may-to, or Raz Al Ghul and Raice Al Ghul. It's not uncommon for actors to have never seen or read the source material. So perhaps not all the actors say "Ong"


----------



## Burke (Feb 10, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> They didn't change it, Noo*b*s  They're pronouncing it differently, like to-mah-to and to-may-to, or Raz Al Ghul and Raice Al Ghul. It's not uncommon for actors to have never seen or read the source material. So perhaps not all the actors say "Ong"



I see waht your saying Reikai...*noob*....Demon.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 10, 2010)

Misha-San said:


> Here is the youtube link if anyone cant see the other site
> 
> this clip
> 
> It is the trailer and they have to show the dramatic parts maybe when we see the movie we will see the Aang we know and love ^_^



Holly shit they might actually make this work


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 10, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I see waht your saying Reikai...*noob*....Demon.


 You? Call me a noob?

Please tell me when to laugh


----------



## Nimander (Feb 10, 2010)

Just saw the 2 min. trailer on USA for the first time.  

May not have came buckets, but there were signs of at least a drop or two.  BTW, I absolutely *love* the adaptation to Aang's tattoo. 

Looks good man.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 10, 2010)

Zuko for Firelord


----------



## Quaero (Feb 11, 2010)

I believe this one is more fitting XD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 11, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I believe this one is more fitting XD


But Katara isn't firelord


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 11, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> But Katara isn't firelord



but she full of hope


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm, maybe I should put change on it instead...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 11, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> But Katara isn't firelord



I keep thinking about wwriting a short fic wherein the fire sages actually make Katara Fire lord since, technically speaking, she's the one that beat Azula.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 11, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I keep thinking about wwriting a short fic wherein the fire sages actually make Katara Fire lord since, technically speaking, she's the one that beat Azula.


Why stop there? 

Make it an election, Zuko will run against Katara 

Though, technically, she just did the equivalent of slapping cuffs on a criminal.


----------



## Burke (Feb 11, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Why stop there?
> 
> Make it an election, Zuko will run against Katara
> 
> Though, technically, she just did the equivalent of slapping cuffs on a criminal.



Katara is a glorified policewoman.


----------



## Ito (Feb 11, 2010)

I can tell this movie is going to piss me off. It doesn't look good. At all.


----------



## Piekage (Feb 11, 2010)

claims to have worked on The Last Airbender as a background character. It's possible he's full of shit and is a rat bastard liar, but I have hope(!) that he's on the up and up.

So yeah, take it however you want.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 11, 2010)

Light said:


> I can tell this movie is going to piss me off. It doesn't look good. At all.



?

I personally like to state reasons to back up my opinions.


----------



## Burke (Feb 11, 2010)

Same, i think it will be decent and im a bigger fan than you will ever be


----------



## Spigy (Feb 11, 2010)

Just saw the trailer.

Couldn't believe it with my experience of DB:Evo, but this is actually looking great. I mean I could tell what was going on and the effects are really amazing.

That Fire vs Earth bending moment was great.

So from what I saw, Shiya really stuck to the canon material.

I know things will differ, but so far it looks great.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 11, 2010)

I still, 2 years later, don't understand why people look to Dragonball:Evolution to compare this film to. Is it the martial arts angle?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 11, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I still, 2 years later, don't understand why people look to Dragonball:Evolution to compare this film to. Is it the martial arts angle?


I dunno, must've been airbending that threw them


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 12, 2010)

I do know that the Kamehameha is the fifth and most advanced level of Airbending.
Besides that, any other comparison is shallow.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2010)

I still can't see that Slumdog be Zuko. He looks clownish. They should have had Dante be Zuko.

Also what is up with Aang in a damn trance like Neo when he is airbending? Aang was always fighting with a fast pace, not any slowmo martial arts bullshit.


----------



## Corran (Feb 12, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I do know that the Kamehameha is the fifth and most advanced level of Airbending.
> Besides that, any other comparison is shallow.



I think people like to compare just because they both come from animation backgrounds. Its the way I see it anyway.
But from the looks of Avatar, M.Night is keeping close to a lot of aspects unlike Dragonball Evolution which was just a movie with the names of Dragonball characters 



The World said:


> Also what is up with Aang in a damn trance like Neo when he is airbending? Aang was always fighting with a fast pace, not any slowmo martial arts bullshit.



Not to be a dick but how long has it been since you watched Avatar? There was a lot of slowmo in the show.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2010)

I meant with that wierd martial arts trance stance he was doing with slowmo air kamehameha's.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyways I was just ranting, LET ME RANT! My low expectations of this film makes me seethe with rage. 

WHY DOES AANG LOOK SO SUPER SERIAL? Are they gonna go with a dark Avatar story, because TDK makes dark and serious look so good nowadays?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 12, 2010)

The World said:


> I meant with that wierd martial arts trance stance he was doing with slowmo air kamehameha's.



I'm hoping they don't screw up the martial arts styles, as they are a large part of the characters as well.Aang's airbending is supposed to be soft martial arts.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 12, 2010)

Misha-San said:


> Here is the youtube link if anyone cant see the other site
> 
> Link removed
> 
> It is the trailer and they have to show the dramatic parts maybe when we see the movie we will see the Aang we know and love ^_^



This is great.

I actually feared that this could be a repeat of Dragonball:Evolution..but at least it looks like it will be a step above that..


----------



## Burke (Feb 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWZ6qerAgpU&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

This should create some good discussion topics.
Subscribe to this man!

My opinion: I think it is Haru, he would be a nice way to introduce earthbending without it being too complicated with bumi


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 12, 2010)

Appa!


----------



## Piekage (Feb 12, 2010)

The World said:


> Anyways I was just ranting, LET ME RANT! My low expectations of this film makes me seethe with rage.
> 
> WHY DOES AANG LOOK SO SUPER SERIAL? Are they gonna go with a dark Avatar story, because TDK makes dark and serious look so good nowadays?



In order to set the mood most likely. Avatar has plenty of humor to it, but there is a very serious side as well. If the trailer showed Aang joking around for most of the trailer one would get the impression M Night would be trying to dumb down the seriousness of Aang's quest, and people unfamilar with Avatar wouldn't know what to expect, seeing plenty of comedy in the trailer and walking into the movie showing a 12 year old kid fighting for his life. 

Besides, most of the trailers showed Aang practicing or fighting FN soldiers. Not exactly time to be playing around is it?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2010)

Ha, I never noticed Appa before that video too.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 13, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> This is great.
> 
> I actually feared that this could be a repeat of Dragonball:Evolution..but at least it looks like it will be a step above that..


Aang's not in high school so it's already miles above Dragonball:Evolution.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 13, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm hoping they don't screw up the martial arts styles, as they are a large part of the characters as well.Aang's airbending is supposed to be soft martial arts.



That is a Westernized conception of either a soft or hard style. If you learn from an actual traditional bagua teacher they will not call it soft. The style that air bending is mostly based on is "Bagua". In practical use it is like a 360 style, where you constantly turn and get the better of your opponent that way. You offensively get more openings when you move in a 360 circle, and you also have a better defense. It is also a weapon art, I've seen some of the most badass weapon forms from Bagua.

In America most would consider it an "internal" martial art, but if you learn it traditionally it will be practical.


----------



## Burke (Feb 13, 2010)

Sozin's comet is on nicktoons network :33


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 13, 2010)

It must have been a Twilight fan's first time seeing the show because she asked which one Jackson Rathbone was playing on Twitter.
I promptly replied "The dark-skinned kid".


----------



## Burke (Feb 13, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> It must have been a Twilight fan's first time seeing the show because she asked which one Jackson Rathbone was playing on Twitter.
> I promptly replied "The dark-skinned kid".



Kids these days, what with their sparkling vampires and such.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> That is a Westernized conception of either a soft or hard style. If you learn from an actual traditional bagua teacher they will not call it soft. The style that air bending is mostly based on is "Bagua". In practical use it is like a 360 style, where you constantly turn and get the better of your opponent that way. You offensively get more openings when you move in a 360 circle, and you also have a better defense. It is also a weapon art, I've seen some of the most badass weapon forms from Bagua.
> 
> In America most would consider it an "internal" martial art, but if you learn it traditionally it will be practical.


Of course, that term is merely for convenience.

Yeah, Bagua weapons are cool, like the huge sword.

Let me rephrase, I hope they stick to using Bagua for Aang, rather than giving all characters no distinct martial art at all. And also, I hope they don't make him aggressive and relentless.


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2010)

N??ps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWZ6qerAgpU&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This should create some good discussion topics.
> Subscribe to this man!
> ...



this video really lets me no that this is no Dragonball:evolution. It looks like a film worthy of admiration


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 13, 2010)

About Aang going into Avatar state: In the first season, when he went into the Avatar state, he was generally in control of his actions though had no way of controlling coming in and out of it.  It was also easily triggered.  Some scenes, like the death of the Moon Spirit, had Aang going into the Avatar state almost purposefully (though in truth he couldn't control it).  It wasn't until the second season that the Avatar state became a completely uncontrollable raging problem.

I'm saying this because a lot of people have been worrying that he could be controlling the Avatar state.  He's probably not as this is the movie for book 1, not 2, so I don't expect much raging and Avatar spirit violence.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2010)

So, I was browsing SanCon, and...

So much WAAAAAAANK


----------



## Burke (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats so 4chan worthy
What ignorance.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 13, 2010)

After watching that trailer I think this might actually have potential to be a really good movie.

And I mean a really, really good movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2010)

How about this one?



*dies laughing*


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2010)

SO. CUTE.

  I think this might be mah new sig.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 13, 2010)

C&H style Appa?


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

Has Appa or Momo been shown yet, like concept pictures or something?


----------



## Koi (Feb 14, 2010)

There's been an Appa action figure shown (not too bad akshually, the changes are understandable) and you can barely see a little Momo one on an Aang figure's shoulder.


----------



## Chee (Feb 14, 2010)

Mmmmkay     .


----------



## Burke (Feb 14, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> *dies laughing*



Right, ive seen these before. 
Theyre made by TomaMoto, a voice actor who often works with egoraptor.
Ive talked with him before on skype and even convinced him to make anotherone after a long hiatus. ITs on his youtube.


----------



## Gevindu Perera (Feb 14, 2010)

i watched avatar before moving onto Naruto xD


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 14, 2010)

Gevindu Perera said:


> i watched avatar before moving onto Naruto xD



The first half is great. The second half... well, you could always watch Avatar again.


----------



## Sunako (Feb 14, 2010)

Koi said:


> SO. CUTE.
> 
> I think this might be mah new sig.



Adorable.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 14, 2010)

A billion months belated, but I'm trying to figure out if it is wrong that I think Iroh is looking hot in the upcoming movie. >.>; Nevermind that I do adore his character in the series.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 14, 2010)

Gevindu Perera said:


> i watched avatar before moving onto Naruto xD



I used Naruto as a substitute for Avatar during their long 8 month break.
Caught up on the manga and Shippuuden right before Book 3 was set to air.


----------



## Burke (Feb 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1AQCvsfK7s&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

New video from JeffPalmer.
For me the best piece of info is that all of the names will be pronounced correctly.
That means no SOH-kuhs or Ongs.
As always, subscribe to this man!


----------



## Piekage (Feb 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1AQCvsfK7s&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New video from JeffPalmer.
> *For me the best piece of info is that all of the names will be pronounced correctly.
> ...



That's a huge relief. Thanks for the vid, subbing to the man now.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 14, 2010)

The pronunciation in the cartoon was horrible.

It annoyed me to bits that Mai's name was pronounced like Mei, instead of Mai, even though it was spelled that way. The name Mai is pronounced like MY not MAY in real life.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 14, 2010)

"Mai" was the only one that really bothered me. All the rest I never had a problem with. Hell, I had to practicably train myself to pronounce "Mai" as "May" since it should be pronounced "My".


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> "Mai" was the only one that really bothered me. All te rest I never had a problem with. Hell, I had to practicably train myself to pronounce "Mai" as "May" since it should be pronounced "My".
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Funny how that pic says it's from /crack, because it's canon...

You can actually pronounce it either way, with the same spelling.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 14, 2010)

If I remember correctly. I think she drew that before season 3 started. So it wasn't actually canon just yet.


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 14, 2010)

But we already knew Mai liked Zuko at the time.



> You can actually pronounce it either way, with the same spelling.


Would you mind giving an example?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 14, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> But we already knew Mai liked Zuko at the time.
> 
> Would you mind giving an example?


??? Example?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> But we already knew Mai liked Zuko at the time.



But we really had no indication that how Zuko felt until the beginning of season 3. Given, it wasn't an implausible crackship (unlike some I won't mention) but until then, it really wasn't an official "ship" and therefore "crack".


----------



## masterriku (Feb 14, 2010)

Wait isn't a crack pairing something with little to no chance of happening such as Jove's favorite Ulquihime.


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah.  When one character likes another character it is automatically considered partially canon, or rather fanon, even if the other character doesn't feel the same way.  As long as two characters interact or have scenes that could be considered shippy, it may still be considered fanon if popular, but still have no chance of happening.


----------



## Quaero (Feb 14, 2010)

Dare I believe my eyes? 

The series shipping is still causing debate after one and a half years after the finale?

*Weeps manly tears of pride*


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 15, 2010)

We are just debating what qualifies as crack. :S

*has bad ship war memories* *hears bombs and machine guns in head*



ReikaiDemon said:


> ??? Example?



Yeah, an example in Japanese or Chinese where Mai is pronounced May.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 15, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Wait isn't a crack pairing something with little to no chance of happening such as Jove's favorite Ulquihime.



Ah, Ok. See I just thought "Crack" meant a ship that wasn't actually canon (yet). Not one that had no little to no chance of happening.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Wait isn't a crack pairing something with little to no chance of happening such as Jove's favorite Ulquihime.







Superstarseven said:


> I used Naruto as a substitute for Avatar during their long 8 month break.
> Caught up on the manga and Shippuuden right before Book 3 was set to air.



Me too, though I'm sure I've said that a dozen times by now.




ReikaiDemon said:


> ??? Example?


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 15, 2010)

Uh, that was an answer to something misquoted of what I said.  It had nothing to do with Maiko.  I was asking for an example of Mai being pronounced May in Japanese or Chinese.  Sadly, because quotes don't quote quotes it looks like: 


> But we already knew Mai liked Zuko at the time.
> 
> Would you mind giving an example?


There's a second quote between the paragraphs.

Nice shot of Zuko's blush at landing on Mai though.  Never caught that before.


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2010)

Examples!
ZuToph = crack
KaToph = canon


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 15, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> We are just debating what qualifies as crack. :S
> 
> *has bad ship war memories* *hears bombs and machine guns in head*
> 
> ...


I don't know what Mai's name written in Chinese is, so I can't say.

However, "Mei" can be romanized two ways, Mai (long "a" sound, as in "Aidan" or "Aid" Which sounds like May) and of course Mei. 

Mai (pronounced like "by" or "shy") is a different name altogether.


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2010)

Jove said:


>



I never knew avatar was so .. raunchy


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 15, 2010)

And that was when Zuko became a man...


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And that was when Zuko became a man...



"Zuko" and "man" should never be in the same sentence unless "is not a"
is between them!


----------



## Piekage (Feb 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I never knew avatar was so .. raunchy



It really is.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 15, 2010)

Crack is little to no chance. For example: Jove/Sedaiv (I rather be drapped in ham and dipped in a tank of pirana), Madara/Hiruzen, Usagi/Katara, or Gaara/Madara.

Ryth: Most likley May as Mei is Me. 

Yes avatar has a lot of taboo things. Then again one mans trash is another mans treasure. I get off to ideas of dogs on cats XXX action, where as everyone else would have me thrown in jail.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I never knew avatar was so .. raunchy


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 16, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> "Zuko" and "man" should never be in the same sentence unless "is not a"
> is between them!


Manhood is an asset that can be lost 
Aang should get that looked at by a doctor, that, um, "stuff" shouldn't be that color...

Also, Is Jove/Reikai considered crack?


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Manhood is an asset that can be lost
> 
> Aang should get that looked at by a doctor, that, um, "stuff" shouldn't be that color...
> 
> Also, Is Jove/Reikai considered crack?



So this is the true power of the avatar.


----------



## Demonx3 (Feb 16, 2010)

ITs not a rip off cause Avatar is totally different. They have the same name of lands yes in naruto. but in avatar its bending . not justus


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Examples!
> ZuToph = crack
> KaToph = canon



lol Sigging this


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> lol Sigging this



My idol Jimmy is quoting me!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2010)

You forgot TyZula: Canon though


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> You forgot TyZula: Canon though



TyMaiZula is canon


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually its TyZulaTara thats canon


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Actually its TyZulaTara thats canon


Dont put them in a room together.




Hmm
Heres one jove will like...

WangHawky
._.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 16, 2010)

Definatly canon


----------



## Burke (Feb 16, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Definatly canon



[/crackship]

JeffPalmer, the "The Last Airbender" updater, has released this video to confront those who have mixed feelings about the movie based on changes.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpyhVtI8w8g&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

-----------

This is an older video that is more specific about what changes are necessery.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRJ2vOqQgJM&annotation_id=annotation_71980&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 16, 2010)

They have already done the vest thing they can do, and that's make the actors learn the Kung Fu moves that the bending styles are based off of. (but I'm a Kung Fu movie fan. Northern sholin is may favoite style to watch. It's the fire bending style)


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Feb 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> [/crackship]
> 
> JeffPalmer, the "The Last Airbender" updater, has released this video to confront those who have mixed feelings about the movie based on changes.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpyhVtI8w8g&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YS6LmOD_BFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 17, 2010)

Excellent. That video shows exactly why this film shouldn't be compared to DragonBall Evolution ever again. The Last Airbender is adapting the first season of the series and not just taking elements here and there from the show's entire run and then combining them. 
This is not going to be Masters Of The Universe, Fat Albert, Inspector Gadget, Transformers, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles etc. Of course the 420 minutes of entertainment that we received from season 1 will have to be shaved down to fit a 2 hour film format but I imagine they'll be the best and more important plot elements of Book 1.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Feb 17, 2010)

Jove said:


>



Just saw this BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



ReikaiDemon said:


> Also, Is Jove/Reikai considered crack?



Holy Canon


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 17, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Excellent. That video shows exactly why this film shouldn't be compared to DragonBall Evolution ever again. The Last Airbender is adapting the first season of the series and not just taking elements here and there from the show's entire run and then combining them.
> This is not going to be Masters Of The Universe, Fat Albert, Inspector Gadget, Transformers, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles etc. Of course the 420 minutes of entertainment that we received from season 1 will have to be shaved down to fit a 2 hour film format but I imagine they'll be the best and more important plot elements of Book 1.



thats what i'm taking about man. I love this show and its ment for people 5 years my jr.  the show has a few ep's that they only need to tap like 2 minutes for that ep.  Have a mentioned that they actors actually had to learn the Kung Fu moves involved in their bending stlye (Kung Fu nerd)


----------



## Burke (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh stab, i was looking more at the parts where he was telling people to accept some minor changes and not to freak out. Ive heard so much race talk that it just sounded like buzzing whenever he brought it up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 17, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> N??ps said:
> 
> 
> > [/crackship]
> ...


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 17, 2010)

I just saw the latest Trailer for the Live-Action Movie, it looks freaking awesome.


----------



## Noah (Feb 17, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Excellent. That video shows exactly why this film shouldn't be compared to DragonBall Evolution ever again. The Last Airbender is adapting the first season of the series and not just taking elements here and there from the show's entire run and then combining them.
> This is not going to be Masters Of The Universe, Fat Albert, Inspector Gadget, Transformers, *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles* etc. Of course the 420 minutes of entertainment that we received from season 1 will have to be shaved down to fit a 2 hour film format but I imagine they'll be the best and more important plot elements of Book 1.



I'm just going to assume you forgot to add II and III to that. Otherwise, I require a detailed explanation as to why TMNT is being lumped in with that other shit.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 18, 2010)

Noah said:


> I'm just going to assume you forgot to add II and III to that. Otherwise, I require a detailed explanation as to why TMNT is being lumped in with that other shit.


I'm still hoping for a sequel to that CG TMNT movie...Also, Turtles Forever was great. Funny enough, writers that worked on Avatar work on the new TMNT


----------



## Corran (Feb 18, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm still hoping for a sequel to that CG TMNT movie...



We won't  The sudio that made it just got shut down. It's too bad too because I did like it. I expect a reboot if anything, that seems to be the craze these days.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2010)

Noah said:


> I'm just going to assume you forgot to add II and III to that. Otherwise, I require a detailed explanation as to why TMNT is being lumped in with that other shit.



the better question is why is lumping in transformers those movies were epic


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 18, 2010)

Noah said:


> I'm just going to assume you forgot to add II and III to that. Otherwise, I require a detailed explanation as to why TMNT is being lumped in with that other shit.



Wait, the 2007 TMNT or the 1990 Ninja Turtles film that I was referring to?
Also I forgot that the 1990 film more closely follows the original comics with just a sprinkling of the 1987 animated series so it wasn't an absolutely perfect example of a cartoon-to-film adaptation. I hear Speed racer was very faithful to the anime but that also was more of an original story with important elements from the entire show's run crammed in there.


----------



## Sedaiv (Feb 18, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> TyMaiZula is canon



The following canon...

Aang x Katara
Aang x Toph
Aang x Zuko
Aang x Sokka
Katara x Iroh (uncle)
Katara x Zuko
Katara x Azula
Katara x Toph
Katara x Sokka 
Sokka x Toph
Sokka x Tsuki
Sokka x Ty Lee

That's just some. I'm not gonna name 'em all.

Whoever hated on the TMNT Live Action movies, blow me. Those movies rocked and were the adrenaline rush movies for children. The CG however was bad. Also the Transformers movie (first one) was actually pretty good. I know I complain a lot about Megatron dieing, but he's killed like 6 times in each series. 

Speed Racer comment: Yeah I heard that too. I heard that because it was more unique it made the movie really good.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 18, 2010)

irohs not fat in the film that is a disappointment


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 18, 2010)

That change is understandable though.


----------



## Noah (Feb 18, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Wait, the 2007 TMNT or the 1990 Ninja Turtles film that I was referring to?
> Also I forgot that the 1990 film more closely follows the original comics with just a sprinkling of the 1987 animated series so it wasn't an absolutely perfect example of a cartoon-to-film adaptation. I hear Speed racer was very faithful to the anime but that also was more of an original story with important elements from the entire show's run crammed in there.



I meant the live action 1990 film. The CG one wasn't bad since it was based on the newer series, but it was far from great. I was under the impression that was a list of shitty movies because, save for Ninja Turtles, they were all shitty movies.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 18, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> The following canon...
> 
> *Katara x Sokka *





Sedaiv said:


> The following canon...
> 
> *Katara x Sokka *





Sedaiv said:


> The following canon...
> 
> *Katara x Sokka *





Sedaiv said:


> The following canon...
> 
> _*Katara x Sokka *_


----------



## Burke (Feb 18, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


>



Why are you so surprised?
The hints were there.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 18, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Why are you so surprised?
> The hints were there.


Never implied I was surprised


----------



## Burke (Feb 18, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Never implied I was surprised



Why else do you think they were always hugging and such.


----------



## αce (Feb 18, 2010)

Everyone saw the new trailer right? I might be a little late on this...

Seems pretty decent... not as bad as I thought...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-egQ79OrYCs&feature=player_embedded#at=102[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 18, 2010)

Seen it 

Still cool though


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 18, 2010)

Noah said:


> I meant the live action 1990 film. The CG one wasn't bad since it was based on the newer series, but it was far from great. I was under the impression that was a list of shitty movies because, save for Ninja Turtles, they were all shitty movies.



No, it was a list of cartoons made into live action movies.
You can't just pull Masters Of The Universe out of nowhere without an explanation.


----------



## Quaero (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey, Den of geek is reviewing all the episodes from the series, one review a week, so it will take over a year to get through (Nowere near The Post, but still pretty good) 

They are doing it so people can get an idea of the movie, if they haven't watched the show.

*Motorpsycho* - _Heavy Metal Fruit_


----------



## Burke (Feb 19, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Hey, Den of geek is reviewing all the episodes from the series, one review a week, so it will take over a year to get through (Nowere near The Post, but still pretty good)
> 
> They are doing it so people can get an idea of the movie, if they haven't watched the show.
> 
> *Motorpsycho* - _Heavy Metal Fruit_



Ahahah! It does me good to see people still suing my coined phrase forJoves Masterpiece.
"The Post"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmmm... a full review for every episode. I haven't done _that_ yet. 


This guy's review is several hundred words short of what I would have preferred. And it's basically written sans post-series prescience, which I also would have preferred. Evaluate the episode independently, and undergird it with a larger examination of the episode's narrative significance. That's what _Avatar_ deserves.


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Intense reviewing 

Anyway just posting since I am excited for the new movie, saw parts from the preview in someone's set   I actually didn't watch the entire anime (I guess it's not technically an anime but I usually call it that anyway), but enjoyed the stuff that I did see so hoping the movie will be awesome as well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> Intense reviewing
> 
> Anyway just posting since I am excited for the new movie, saw parts from the preview in someone's set  *I actually didn't watch the entire anime* (I guess it's not technically an anime but I usually call it that anyway), but enjoyed the stuff that I did see so hoping the movie will be awesome as well.





This must be rectified. 

Human Target S01E06 - Lockdown

Please, I beg you.


----------



## Burke (Feb 20, 2010)

Quickly! That boy hasnt been baptised!


----------



## Nimander (Feb 20, 2010)

Dunk him in and hold him down until he sees the light.

Either the light of Avatar's awesomeness, or the light at the end of the tunnel.  

Whichever one comes first.


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Feb 21, 2010)

my favorite part was when mai took out all those guards at the boiling rock and then her and azula was about to fight but ty lee knocked her out


----------



## Burke (Feb 21, 2010)

Ahhh, reminicing. (or however thats spelled)
Good times, eh brothers?


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 21, 2010)

I miss watching Avatar maybe I'll see all the episodes again. =]


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

Misha-San said:


> I miss watching Avatar maybe I'll see all the episodes again. =]



Me too misha 

i almost forgot about the backstabbing in boiling rock


----------



## Koi (Feb 21, 2010)

GOD remember how good it felt the first time we saw TBR after the wait?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah and when we see azula alone


----------



## Burke (Feb 21, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> yeah and when we see azula alone




Omfg 10 characters happy now!!?


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2010)

u guys talking about the final episode 

azula alone was totally awesome


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea poor Azula was crazy and alone.....That was the best! lol I remeber I saw a very bad video of when Azula and Mai were facing off thats when the dvd havent came out yet and when I heard Mai say those words I was like yeah! in your face Azula! Then in the finale I felt a little sorry for her..just a little. xD


----------



## Corran (Feb 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adltJM-PBPw&[/YOUTUBE]

New TV spot, couple new bits and pieces, lookin good to me


----------



## Burke (Feb 23, 2010)

:17
is that kyoshi island or air temple?
Because the statues look like kyoshi warriors.

:10
fire nation ship from episode 2?

Nice find


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 23, 2010)

> :17
> is that kyoshi island or air temple?
> Because the statues look like kyoshi warriors.


Those are archers.   I think Yu Yan...?


----------



## Burke (Feb 23, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> Those are archers.   I think Yu Yan...?



 very nice perception
But the archers were coming out from begind somekyoshi looking statues.
Mabye they combined the blue spirit episode with the kyoshi island episode.


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol! Didn't realize that xD

Maybe they added statues in the ruins where they capture Aang?



> Mabye they combined the blue spirit episode with the kyoshi island episode.


Interesting theory.  They could have!


----------



## Koi (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait to hear Aang speak, ugh.


----------



## Burke (Feb 23, 2010)

in the long trailer you hear him go. "HUA"


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been seeing some trailers float around lately. I'm mostly excited about the one with Aang's back to the camera and it looks like he is practicing his waterbending.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, this is pretty cool. Now one really gets to see how the film so far compares to the show.
With quick cuts of scenes of course.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 24, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Oh, this is pretty cool. Now one really gets to see how the film so far compares to the show.
> With quick cuts of scenes of course.



That's actually pretty neat. They actually seem pretty close, the same scenes and whatnot, but I'm just not sure about the sequence that they happen in.


----------



## Burke (Feb 24, 2010)

Love you SS7


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 24, 2010)

M. may actualy have a good movie adaptation on his hands


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 25, 2010)

Saw the second trailer the movie no longer feels suckish to me...I'm actually looking foward to this now.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 25, 2010)

Reading Avatar on Encyclopedia Dramatica is hilarious, and oddly,  favorable towards the series...


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Reading Avatar on Encyclopedia Dramatica is hilarious, and oddly,  favorable towards the series...



I forgot about the "Zutarian Oasis".
Let me just repost what DA user MizSweet wrote about Zuko not ending up with Katara.



> All was said and done,
> 
> The pain had disappeared And no more did she consider Him her enemy So valiant was his soul And deeper was his heart She realized how wrong she had been
> 
> ...



This is so old news but remember one thing kids, Zutara never would have happened in the U.S. only Japan.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I forgot about the "Zutarian Oasis".
> Let me just repost what DA user MizSweet wrote about Zuko not ending up with Katara.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it, why would it only happen in Japan?


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I don't get it, why would it only happen in Japan?



I don't understand crazy all too well so you'll have to ask her that yourself.
Although I did find something else very interesting.
If you enjoyed How I Became Yours by Jackie Diaz, you'll love her latest creation.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I don't understand crazy all too well so you'll have to ask her that yourself.
> Although I did find something else very interesting.
> If you enjoyed How I Became Yours by Jackie Diaz, you'll love her latest creation.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


wth, they all have one face


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Reading Avatar on Encyclopedia Dramatica is hilarious, and oddly,  favorable towards the series...



It's the most fair and accurate assessment of fandom found outside this thread. 

Dylan is a prat and tha Zutarian Trimvirate were downright creepy.


----------



## Burke (Feb 26, 2010)

Great, are we morphing into more ship talk?


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh dear god, not ship talk


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> Oh dear god, not ship talk


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

^This = why I hate Kataang twice as much as Zutara


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Truth be told, I hate ALL PAIRINGS in Avatar, it just serves to bog down the fandom. Who knows, it may even be better if Avatar went with the One Piece direction of no romance between the main characters at all.

Oh GAWD  With Jackie Diaz, my faith in artistic freedom is shaken.


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

I totally agree. No pairings should've been the way to go in Avatar.  I like some of the pairings, but those two... ugh...

I couldn't even finish that fan comic :S


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> I totally agree. No pairings should've been the way to go in Avatar.  I like some of the pairings, but those two... ugh...
> 
> I couldn't even finish that fan comic :S


I can't even finish the tropes page


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 26, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> ^This = why I hate Kataang twice as much as Zutara



How does that make any sense?
This comic is not really pro-kataang it's just pointing out how insipid those hardcore Zutarians were. Just look at the poem I quoted a few posts up.

And yes, How I Became Yours is the worst garbage to ever spawn out of the fandumb.


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

> How does that make any sense?
> This comic is not really pro-kataang it's just pointing out how insipid those hardcore Zutarians were. Just look at the poem I quoted a few posts up.


Because if I had a nickel for every comic that pokes fun of Zutarians, I'd be rich.  

I'm saying I dislike Kataang more because the overall fandom won't stop whining about Zutarians acting like that, when honestly I've met just as many Kataanger's with the same attitude, yet you don't find any joke comics about how lame those Kataangers were and are. Because they got the permission slip of canorz to act like spoiled brats. 

I have yet to meet a serious shipper who wouldn't feel hurt and angry when their show keeps having commercials hinting to their pairing, only to be made into a joke.  

There are plenty of shippers who would drop Naruto if their ship didn't become canon.  Saying that hardcore Zutarians are stupid because they act like that is really expecting too much from people. There's fans like that in every ship, even some crack!ships where the characters have never met.


----------



## Burke (Feb 26, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> There's fans like that in every ship, even some crack!ships where the characters have never met.



Rotara WILL happen DAMMIT


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Truth be told, I hate ALL PAIRINGS in Avatar, it just serves to bog down the fandom.* Who knows, it may even be better if Avatar went with the One Piece direction of no romance between the main characters at all.
> *
> Oh GAWD  With Jackie Diaz, my faith in artistic freedom is shaken.


what about no... romance is awesome.


----------



## Superstarseven (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually the entire comic made fun of more than just Zutarians, you just read 2 panels of it. I also think Zutarians cemented their position as blights on the fandom with their master plan of disrupting Mike and Bryan's last panel at the SDCC.
By that time I'd had it with all of them.


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

I _read _the entire comic.  I recognize the comic you posted.  Yes, it poked fun of many other things, but the fact that you posted that part reminds me of the Kataang nutters that made me loathe Kataang.  The only thing in Naruto that compares to my dislike of  Kataang is my hate for Sora from the first Shippuuden filler arc.



> I also think Zutarians cemented their position as blights on the fandom with their master plan of disrupting Mike and Bryan's last panel at the SDCC.



*Spoiler*: _long reply_ 



You can't generalize shippers just because they have some nutters.  Most Zutarians I met weren't nutters and had no interest in disrupting anything, though I did meet quite a few who were hurt about how Bryke had to rub it in all the time that they weren't canon, when not all of them even cared about being canon or not.  I think a couple of them wanted to "revolt" because it made them mad that Mike and Bryan couldn't just let them enjoy the show their way with their own fanon ship like the other fans.  They didn't, because they weren't part of the group you're talking about.  But they were mad.

However, I met plenty of Kataangers blare on about how they always knew they would be canon and how anyone who didn't think they were were stupid... but if you look at any Avatar forum's back pages, they were just as scared of Zutara as Zutarians were Kataang.  They also would threaten to boycott the series if their "sweet'ums" (Aang) didn't get his girl.  All they ever did was gripe, gripe, gripe, and use the dumbest details as "proof" they were canorz.  They were no different from the kind of Zutarians they bashed (more often than they would talk about Kataang), even though they would always go "No, we're not "

Even back when show was barely airing, Kataangers were always the whiniest, bitchiest bunch who would go on about how stupid Zutarians are and how they'd leave the fandom if they become canon.  And Bryke were never neutral like good writers are in public.  They wouldn't hesitate to crack jokes at the Zutarians and Nickelodeon would always air misleading previews for the show that would scare Kataangers and delight Zutarians. When you wave a bone in front of a starving dog, then withdraw it (rinse and repeat) of course the dog (or shipper) is going to go spastic and bite.

I dislike Zutara because it has no romantic chemistry, the fanfics are poor, the diehard fans grab at straws, and they look lackluster together.  And yes, there are quite a few Zutarian nutters.  But at least they have a somewhat viable excuse due to the constant teasing they'd get.  What's the hardcore Kataangers' excuse?



*
@Linkdarkside: *It depends on if it draws mostly intelligent shippers who try to stay somewhat civil and if the writers can write romance well.

Both areas where Avatar failed.  The only people who write worse romance is Kishimoto and George Lucas.  Oh yeah, and the guy who wrote Eragon and the woman who wrote Twilight.  And Avatar makes the shipping wars of Harry Potter look like a walk in the park.


> Rotara WILL happen DAMMIT



:rofl  Exactly.


----------



## Shade (Feb 26, 2010)

It's unfortunate that this show will be remembered in large part for all of its shipping wars and associated crazies. It was a very small, non-vital part of the show and there are just so many better things I wish all this passion could have gone towards. Like what if all of the shippers had become so involved and interested in the rich variety of artistic influences that the show had? Seems there was a lot of time wasted by a lot of time.


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

The art and culture they showed in Avatar was my favorite part, aside from Zuko's character development and the cool bending.  I had a special interest in the clothes characters would wear.   It was also what interested me in learning Chinese (not doing to well on that... I can only learn the kanji ) and studying Chinese culture in real life.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> The art and culture they showed in Avatar was my favorite part, aside from Zuko's character development and the cool bending.  I had a special interest in the clothes characters would wear.   It was also what interested me in learning Chinese (not doing to well on that... I can only learn the kanji ) and studying Chinese culture in real life.


Did you move to China or something? D:

Because ironically, it's not a great place to learn about the culture...


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

No, I'm in the states, but I don't have a proper teacher.  There's the internet, but that's only good for learning how to draw kanji and read some of it really.  I need actual teaching to make sure it isn't false information and to keep up on my studies.  Though I'm sure the kanji part is correct.  I've checked out quite a few books on kanjis.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> No, I'm in the states, but I don't have a proper teacher.  There's the internet, but that's only good for learning how to draw kanji and read some of it really.  I need actual teaching to make sure it isn't false information and to keep up on my studies.  Though I'm sure the kanji part is correct.  I've checked out quite a few books on kanjis.


Well, it's not called kanji... <.<


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

*facepalm* Actually, yeah, it's hanzi

Trust me, I know.

I checked out enough books on Chinese language to know that.  Though sadly it seems to be common to just call them Chinese characters.  However, many of the same sinographs are called kanji in Japan, so it's really easy to mix the two words up.

It's been a while... and I've been really busy.  

I'm tired right now, so I'm not thinking straight.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Feb 26, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> *facepalm* Actually, yeah, it's hanzi
> 
> Trust me, I know.
> 
> ...


Apparently, I'm tired too, because I kept seeing that K as an H until recently...


----------



## Ryth76 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lol, yeah...

A lot of people call hanzi Chinese kanji, which gets really confusing after a while when someone is trying to learn (or remember) the right term for them.  Even a lot of books on the Chinese culture call them kanji.


----------



## Burke (Feb 28, 2010)

And my american self thought it was called kanji all across the board


----------



## Burke (Feb 28, 2010)

On another note to get us back on the topic...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s0cqJaGDKE&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Another update from our man JeffPalmer!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 28, 2010)

^
About that Blue Spirit mask, have you seen the toy version yet? Not too much to speak of but, then again, it is made of plastic. 

I also came across this interesting blog a week ago from this chick whom is a avid avatar fan. She pointed out some interesting images from one of the trailers, not sure which one though.

Cut!

And I was just looking at some images from google and found this one here too.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Looks like we finally get to see a bit of Katara waterbending. And in the bottom right corner, it looks like someone (_maybe an older-but-not-quite-old-man-per-se-Bumi? standing in front of Omashu. Not sure._)


----------



## Koi (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't care what anyone says: majority rules that Avatar shippers are cray-cray on the whole.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 1, 2010)

> I also came across this interesting blog a week ago from this chick whom is a avid avatar fan. She pointed out some interesting images from one of the trailers, not sure which one though.
> 
> Cut!


rufftoon? She's one of the people who worked on the 3rd season's storyboards.  But she was just a fan over the first two seasons. xD


----------



## Sedaiv (Mar 1, 2010)

That last video someone linked sucked and was boring.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 1, 2010)

Appa's face looks disturbing. It looks like someone superimposed an old man's face on it.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 1, 2010)

dude is that morgan freeman's face?


----------



## sCam (Mar 1, 2010)

this is the best american cartoon ever.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 1, 2010)

yes it is. That's a shopped pic referencing a "Penny Arcade" strip frpm about a year back where they joked that Morgan Freeman had been cast as Appa.


----------



## Burke (Mar 1, 2010)

I like how they pointed out that his face does kinda look like that


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 2, 2010)

Someone who went to the test screening in Illinois sent me back this tweet to explain what he thought of the film when I asked him.



> Acting is lousy, plot is too convoluted for a 90 min film, dialogue is atrocious. The effects and design aren't bad though



His tweet before that was that the movie was "Horrible beyond words."

That kills me. How far can one stray from great source material to make a bad film?
I can't agree or disagree however since I have to wait months to watch it for myself.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 2, 2010)

There was another reviewer that said it was pretty good.

I have no idea if either reviewer watched the show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 2, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Someone who went to the test screening in Illinois sent me back this tweet to explain what he thought of the film when I asked him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know about this person's familiarity with the source material?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 2, 2010)

Jove said:


> Do you know about this person's familiarity with the source material?



I didn't ask him but I'm guessing you're referring to the "convoluted storyline" criticism, right? I figure that bad acting and atrocious dialogue is something that even a staunch Avatard can't defend.
There was one dude who frequents ASN who actually works at the Theater where the screening took place and didn't get in. All I want is to see is one review by a self-professed fan.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 2, 2010)

I do wonder... I worry that the movie is indeed caught in adaption limbo: not loyal enough for the fans, but too loyal for outsiders. The advantage of a weekly series is that it allowed us to process and digest the Avaverse; some might be overwhelmed by it in a 90-minute frame.

And you can add to that the pressure that comes with people knowing it is an adaption.

I guess my original reaction holds: all the negatives presented can be fixed as post-production continues, and probably were pronounced because of this.


----------



## Burke (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it just me or does it say for everyone that Quaero is always viewing this thread xD


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay reviews of the screening are in.


A few things I wanted to talk about contained within the reviews themselves.



> Katara and her brother Sokka join the avatar and his flying dog as they travel around this world



Really buddy? Flying Dog?
Next review - 


> I've seen a couple episodes of the series before, but I've never been a fan.


Oh boy.
Next review - 


> The movie opens with one of the most convoluted and rushed explanatory montages I have ever seen. I am not very versed in the AVATAR: THE LAST AIRBENDER cartoon so I am sure it made sense to fans of the show. Basically, you have the elements of Earth, Air, Fire, and Water and each element has a nation of people. Within those nations are people called Benders who are able to harness the power in a pseudo-martial arts kind of way. They can attack using their element only after performing complicated moves that result in no physical contact. There is one Bender who, like the Dalai Llama, is reincarnated ever generation with the ability to manipulate all four elements. This being is known as the Avatar, or Ahvuhtar, depending on how the actor pronounces it. But, the last Avatar has been missing for 100 years. In that time the Fire Nation has built metal war machines and taken control of the world. It is now time for the Avatar to return. Blah, blah, blah. All of this is explained in the first five minutes, literally.



Yep, just like the show. I see no problem with this if he's explaining it the way it's actually shown. I don't think one has to be well versed in the mythology of the show to understand what's going on. Otherwise the series would have failed from the get go.
Unless it's done really horribly, I'm going to consider this guy dense.



> They stumble upon Aang, the Last Airbender of the title, frozen in a giant bubble with his weird dragon creature that reminded me of *Falkor with Down's Syndrome*.



Great way with words _StephenHawkingDiarrhea_.



> The whole film climaxes at the Northern Water Nation (why there are two Water Nations, I have no idea)



Holy crap, I never even questioned this in the series. It wasn't even explained until you went to the website. 



> The film bares little to no visual distinctiveness to set it apart from Percy Jackson or any other generic Harry Potter wannabee.



How about the setting?



> General Zhao captures the fish in a bag and, after saying something menacing, PUNCHES THE FISH TO DEATH. I am not joking. He punches the fucking fish to death.



Why is Zhao punching the bag? I guarantee that if it were done like the season finale, you wouldn't get idiots talking about Fish punching.



> The entire audience applauded at the end of the film but I could not bring myself to do it.



Dude, really? Do you have that much of an elitist douche?
Anyway, that's it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Koi (Mar 2, 2010)

> General Zhao captures the fish in a bag and, after saying something menacing, PUNCHES THE FISH TO DEATH. I am not joking. He punches the fucking fish to death.


I literally can't fucking wait to see this.


----------



## Burke (Mar 2, 2010)

Punching the fish makes it better, I dont know why people are complaining ;3

I'd love to see ZhaoBurns vs. Bag o' Fish
Tonite on Pay-Per-View


----------



## Corran (Mar 2, 2010)

If the entire audience applauded then I have a good feeling


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 3, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Okay reviews of the screening are in.
> 
> 
> A few things I wanted to talk about contained within the reviews themselves.
> ...


 Two ice caps, naturally of course.

And the Earth Nation does have more than one major country/city


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Two ice caps, naturally of course.
> 
> And the Earth Nation does have more than one major country/city



Of course. 


As usual, SS7 is spot on. I see no problem with heavy exposition at the front, considering that they have to establish an entire world. So-called "filler" episodes serve their purpose if only for providing vignettes within the world, a luxury the movie doesn't have.

I can understand if the first movie is awkward, and disorienting to non-fans.

As for my thoughts:



> The flick then dives right in, as within about fifteen minutes the avatar is found, released, captured, escapes, and proven to be the avatar



That seems about right. The first two episodes are 48 minutes, but condensing them to 15-20 minutes could be adequate.



> The good news, for the cartoon's fans: kid that plays Aang is awesome, Uncle Iroh is a joy on screen, and the action kicks some MAJOR ass.



I'll never accept a thin Iroh, but if he maintains a jovial demeanor I'll be satisfied. And obviously Noah Ringer succeeding as Aang is the most vital aspect of Movie 1.



> The film tries to do too much to fast, and many relationships are half-formed or barely formed (particularly the relationship between Sokka and the water tribe's princess), and many of the scenes that include Patel as Zuko The Tortured Teenager were silly instead of dramatic.



That's disheartening, but I suppose Sokka-Yue can't be as abridged as the movie necessitates. Dev Patel's potential failure as Zuko is a colossal concern, but perhaps he's acting with all three movies in mind?



> The Shyamalan Twist is that this universe contains no character development and you have to pay another $20 over the next few years to get any feeling of closure. Not too hot. Moving on?



It's a _trilogy_, you stupid cunt. Of course you'll have to pay more to get closure.



> However, once things start to go Helm's Deep in the last third of the movie, they bring in those "300" slow-motion zooms from the Super Bowl spot. I thought they were overused and strangely out of place, since the action up to that point had been shot rather "traditionally," but I suppose it's the current trend in action movies so I'll suck it up and won't hold it against them.



That's disheartening, but a shrewd analysis. I was concerned about that as well, and doesn't seem to align itself with the nature of the show at all.



> The whole movie is effectively a bullet-point outline of the first season, and man oh man, does it show. It starts with awkward narration by Katara *(who sounds oddly on the verge of tears)*







> At no point in the movie did I feel confused or lost by what was going on, but it always, always felt RUSHED. We're given the information that is directly needed to follow the story, and then it's right on to the next thing



This seems to be a common theme, but those that followed the fandom after every episode should recall that there were two reactions to every Chapter: "11/10 zomgggg!!!!" and "wtf that was soooooooo rushed."

I came to realize that 90% of the viewing public has no fucking clue how to properly analyze something as "rushed," and simply used that as a channeled code word.  So calling the movie "rushed" is something I take with grains of salt.



> All of this is explained in the first five minutes, literally.



SS7 quoted this, but I am too because I baffled... the show explained it in *TWO MINUTES*. The very first opening credits sequence explicated the shows premise, and no one was confused.



> The title card then reads Book One: Water. I was hoping they were going Tarantino on us and dividing the movie into chapters, but the entire movie is Book One.





I was kinda hoping for the chapters, too, but perhaps that will be added later.



> Along the way, Aang makes numerous stops at meditation locations to speak with the Dragon Spirit who gives him fortune cookie advice on his path to greatness.



Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffff... I refuse to believe this. There IS a Roku. He IS a human being. M. Night did NOT destroy Aang's mentor. 



> The film ends with the setup for the sequel along with a final scene with the Fire Lord that is tonally perfect.



This excites me; that scene had to be gripping, and even this idiot bought it so I am appeased.



Some odd things I see are conflicting interpretations of Noah Ringer and Dev Patel's acting, and of the amount of slow motion used in the film. I'm also not sure how to react to the "rushed" comments; will a fan be more accepting of the pacing of the movie and acknowledge the certain key plot points M. Night focused on, or will that "rushed" feeling be even _more_ pronounced?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been reading reviews and its apparent to me that these twats don't know jackshit about the show


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2010)

The Audience appluading sounds great, and those reviewers have no fucking clue what they're talking about.

If the scene at the end doesn't include Azula i'm going to be pissed.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 3, 2010)

I presume that the final scene described as "tonally perfect" is a faithful rendition of the final scene of Siege of the North, Part 2.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 3, 2010)

I just reread them, and I noticed this:



> We really get little explanation as to why or how he is frozen.




Would M. Night really skip over "The Storm?"


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 3, 2010)

The guy could be talking about the whole "Avatar state activates and freezes him for no apparent reason" part.  That also used to bug me.  Why not just pull himself out of the water like later in 'the Storm'?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm curious as to how much stuff they're going to have to cut out here. I doubt the Kyoshi Warriors will get in, or they'll be left on the cutting room floor. Aunt Woo and the episode after the Storm will not make it i'm sure.

I'm hoping we'll at least get Jet in.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 3, 2010)

^The Blue Spirit follows 'the Storm' and has been confirmed to be in the movie in some form.

I don't know how Jet would be put in


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 4, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> ^The Blue Spirit follows 'the Storm' and has been confirmed to be in the movie in some form.
> 
> I don't know how Jet would be put in



Have a source?


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 4, 2010)

I meant seeing as scenes from the Blue Spirit are in the trailer, it's a given that that episode was included to some extent.  Really, I don't know why you're asking for a source, because I'd say that it's obvious.  They even have the toy.  That's why I say 'confirmed in some form'. Of course, we don't really know how it'll turn out though...  They may cut all that out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 4, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> I meant seeing as scenes from the Blue Spirit are in the trailer, it's a given that that episode was included to some extent.  Really, I don't know why you're asking for a source, because I'd say that it's obvious.  They even have the toy.  That's why I say 'confirmed in some form'. Of course, we don't really know how it'll turn out though...  They may cut all that out.



You could include the Blue Spirit, sans any attachment to The Storm, without much difficulty. I mean, I presumed that The Storm was vital until I saw what I quoted from the reviewer; he may be an idiot, but he was clearly paying critical attention. And if he's confused about Aang and Appa's suspension, it's either glossed over or ignored.

Which makes no sense, because The Storm is the perhaps the _critical_ episode of Book 1.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 4, 2010)

Who's talking about 'The Storm'? I was just replying to this comment  :



> Aunt Woo and *the episode after* the Storm will not make it i'm sure.


Though I agree that it seems strange that they could've cut 'The Storm' out.  Then again, it seemed at least 1 reviewer's attention span was wavering throughout the movie for lack of blood and gore.  They really needed to pick better guys to review it.  You know, not action buffs looking for blood and death (did they even notice it was a Nickelodeon movie... which means no blood and little death? )


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 4, 2010)

I think one of them thought that it was going to be Chris Nolan's Inception.
Yeah I don't think these guys were expecting a fantasy action-adventure film.
Anyway we finally get a review from an Avatar fan.
Read.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I think one of them thought that it was going to be Chris Nolan's Inception.
> Yeah I don't think these guys were expecting a fantasy action-adventure film.
> Anyway we finally get a review from an Avatar fan.
> Read.



So Jet gets cut, but we at least get a glimpse of Azula and some of the Kyoshi Warriors


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I think one of them thought that it was going to be Chris Nolan's Inception.
> Yeah I don't think these guys were expecting a fantasy action-adventure film.
> Anyway we finally get a review from an Avatar fan.
> Read.





> Zuko, Iroh, Aang, *Roku*, paku and katara ( yes, you've read well ) are perfectly portrayed.





> Now *Roku*, Paku and Iroh are SOOO perfect. You'll not believe it, i can't explain... You'll see. Iroh is different but fit the movie's atmosphere perfectly.



I am pacified.



> Zuko can't create fire at the beginnig, but at the end he can.



I find that a peculiar and thoroughly unwelcome deviation.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I'll just leave this here.



And this...



And this as well.



And as a bonus:



I'm dumping art elsewhere, but that thread doesn't deserve these.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll try to track down the actual source when I get jome tonight (I'm on my phone), Bu6 I've learned that there's about a half hour of footage missing from the screener. which could certianly fix the pacing issues.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 4, 2010)

> I find that a peculiar and thoroughly unwelcome deviation.



It looks like they're going with the idea that firebenders can only create fire when they have reached a certain point in their training.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah, I actually don't have that big of a problem with that.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

wait theirs going to be an avatar movie 

i just hope the director doesn't screw it up


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wait, you didn't know? It's been worked on for a couple of years now.  

It looks fairly faithful to the series.  Not perfectly, but it has most of the important bits.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 4, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> yeah, I actually don't have that big of a problem with that.




...........I guess that is acceptable


itsmylife said:


> wait theirs going to be an avatar movie
> 
> i just hope the director doesn't screw it up



M. night shamlallamanay


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright. Time for some unconfirmed info about the film.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Some stuff are being changed :
> 
> - Katara introduction at the beginnig.
> - Soundtrack, the screening one was just here as a test.
> ...






Chloe Moretz just confirmed on her Twitter account that she has not been cast in the role of Toph, she also wrote that it would be a "fun role though".


----------



## ILOVERNBMUSIC (Mar 4, 2010)

why cant the girls from naruto be as strong as the girls from the avatar? the new avatar movie looks ok, sokka looks different, was kataras hair blond and ang ughhhhhh looks really different


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 4, 2010)

masterriku said:


> ...........I guess that is acceptable
> 
> 
> M. night shamlallamanay



*M. night shamlallamanay* oh man didnt those two flops


----------



## Burke (Mar 4, 2010)

Jove said:


> I am pacified.



The Jove is sedated for the time being


----------



## Burke (Mar 4, 2010)

Lets hope they get a better sokka actor in sequel :33

When refering to toph he says "some of us were right"
What does that mean?
Right about her ethnicity?

You guys are saying it wrong its
M Night Shaymin Air Forme


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 4, 2010)

To be fair people, most if not almost all movie reviewers, have little, if none, prior knowledge of the adaptation source of a movie. Why else is there so little complaint on the faithfulness of LOtR or HP, or Spider-man, and so on and so on? Movie reviewers mostly judge it on it's own merits as if it is a standalone movie. Although, they're still twats to bitch about closure, in a movie that's in a multi-part series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I think I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl first makes me think of a heavy metal cover.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 4, 2010)

That first image was an actual promotional piece, the rest are fanart.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> That first image was an actual promotional piece, the rest are fanart.



Is it? Ozai looks like he belongs on a Rock album from that piece.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 4, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Is it? Ozai looks like he belongs on a Rock album from that piece.


I'm feeling Rammstein and stuff here


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 5, 2010)

The admin of LastAirbenderfans.net has been invited by Paramount Pictures to attend a roundtable discussion on the film with M. Night.
He's encouraging people to send in questions to ask him.

One simple guess on the one thing people might want to ask M. Night over anything else regarding the The Last Airbender. I'd like to place some bets on whether it's even brought up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm laying 100% odds that it is the very first question, and that this is a ploy by M. Night to ingratiate himself in a controlled environment. An Indian bloke acting like a _tiger_, if you will.

I would like to see some questions about Mike&Bryan, and the Track Team.

I love this:



> - Due to Shaun toub, Ringer and Patel impressive performance, the second movie will be a lot more centered on them than the first one.



It's based on Book 2; that should have been the plan from the beginning.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Mar 5, 2010)

how the hell did jove became a mod


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 5, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> how the hell did jove became a mod



By having better taste in music than the entire forum combined. 



That, and the admins found out about my devotion to abusing power.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 5, 2010)

Al-Yasa said:


> how the hell did jove became a mod



This question, combined with your current choice of avy, made this question three times as funny as it had any right being.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Mar 7, 2010)

Jove said:


> That, and the admins found out about my devotion to abusing power.



Man if that was how it worked, I'd have been modded the moment I joined. I wrote the book on abusing your power to torment memebers.

Sharing this cause I just saw it and thought of you guys <3


----------



## Burke (Mar 7, 2010)

pek
Taurus we luv you!
Im definetly going to see tis movie now


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 8, 2010)

Why couldn't M Night. have scripted something like slamming the bag against something hard instead of having Zhao punch it?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 8, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Why couldn't M Night. have scripted something like slamming the bag against something hard instead of having Zhao punch it?


Why have the damn bag anyways? I would've considered it an acceptable  break from canon if the moon spirits were larger than a koi, and posed  more of a threat.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't wait for the movie. I will most likely die in the theaters 'cause how awesome it'll be. I can't wait for Book 2, when Toph comes in. Toph is my favorite ^.^


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 8, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> The admin of LastAirbenderfans.net has been invited by Paramount Pictures to attend a roundtable discussion on the film with M. Night.
> He's encouraging people to send in questions to ask him.
> 
> One simple guess on the one thing people might want to ask M. Night over anything else regarding the The Last Airbender. I'd like to place some bets on whether it's even brought up.



Well, I've been lurking that place for ages. And I think I'll finally join it ^_^


----------



## Burke (Mar 8, 2010)

Gaiz, JeffPalmer made another video that explains that they are holding casting calls for extras in additional shots.
theyre looking for anyone from 6 to like 65
from ALL ETHNICITIES


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Gaiz, JeffPalmer made another video that explains that they are holding casting calls for extras in additional shots.
> theyre looking for anyone from 6 to like 65
> from ALL ETHNICITIES



If my sister knew about this, she's tried to sign up


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Gaiz, JeffPalmer made another video that explains that they are holding casting calls for extras in additional shots.
> theyre looking for anyone from 6 to like 65
> from ALL ETHNICITIES


I googled Jeff Palmer...

Got gay porn...

wtf?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I googled Jeff Palmer...
> 
> Got gay porn...
> 
> wtf?





So did I


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Gaiz, JeffPalmer made another video that explains that they are holding casting calls for extras in additional shots.
> theyre looking for anyone from 6 to like 65
> from ALL ETHNICITIES



oh my god random fire nation soldiers ain't white!


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

6 year old fire nation soldiers?!


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> If my sister knew about this, she's tried to sign up



Lol, I would indeed. 

By the way, there's a Calendar coming out!
Link removed

I am so getting it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm gonna break my thread post virginity and say that the movie looks kinda decent. Maybe it'll be sorta good in a kind of way that isn't entirely rotten?


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gawd!
Jove! Come quick!
We just post raped CrazyMoron!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah man, that calendar is so awesome!
Jackson is gonna do Sokka well! Or so I hope.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 9, 2010)

lols, sokka and katara are white while zuko is an indian


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am so tired of people complaining about their frickin' skin color. Who the frick cares? Why does it even matter, in the first place!

All of the actors are perfect for their roles. I loved Zuko and immediately thought Dev Patel was perfect for him. Same with Katara. And Sokka, he's light skinned but he looks perfect for the role. 

And don't even get me started on Aang's actor. He's so perfect it's like they designed the cartoon off of him. The only thing is, I really hope Aang's actor can look happy good.


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I googled Jeff Palmer...
> 
> Got gay porn...
> 
> wtf?



Youtube you dummy 
Google 'JeffPalmer'
<-<


----------



## Ziko (Mar 9, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I am so tired of people complaining about their frickin' skin color. Who the frick cares? Why does it even matter, in the first place!
> 
> All of the actors are perfect for their roles. I loved Zuko and immediately thought Dev Patel was perfect for him. Same with Katara. And Sokka, he's light skinned but he looks perfect for the role.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Aang's actor. He's so perfect it's like they designed the cartoon off of him. The only thing is, I really hope Aang's actor can look happy good.



Thank...GOD someone finally said it!
The movie may not be the greatest masterpiece ever, but IF it flops, it won't be because of how the actors LOOK!


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 9, 2010)

I like how everyone looks good for their parts especially the kid who is Aang. I dont think its gonna flop too many Avatar fans. =p


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello people.
Jove, SS7, koi, Reikai, Taurus, and myself welcome you.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Thank...GOD someone finally said it!
> The movie may not be the greatest masterpiece ever, but IF it flops, it won't be because of how the actors LOOK!







Misha-San said:


> I like how everyone looks good for their parts especially the kid who is Aang. I dont think its gonna flop too many Avatar fans. =p



Yea, I was watching Nickelodeon the other day and there were so many fans cheering for Avatar it was insane. 

There's no way this movie will flop. If it does, I'll go stop James Cameron to death.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Youtube you dummy
> Google 'JeffPalmer'
> <-<


You're the dummy, I didn't put a space in JeffPalmer, you presumptuous noob


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 9, 2010)

i hope the movie doesnt take itself to seriously.

lols, i watched the preview and it seems like everyone is either white or indian in this movie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I am so tired of people complaining about their frickin' skin color. Who the frick cares? Why does it even matter, in the first place!
> 
> All of the actors are perfect for their roles. I loved Zuko and immediately thought Dev Patel was perfect for him. Same with Katara. And Sokka, he's light skinned but he looks perfect for the role.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Aang's actor. He's so perfect it's like they designed the cartoon off of him. The only thing is, I really hope Aang's actor can look happy good.



Agreed. But I think he meant the fact that Sokka and what's her name have darker skin than Zuko but in the movie, they reversed it.

I don't think it really matters though ^.^


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You're the dummy, I didn't put a space in JeffPalmer, you presumptuous noob



Your the nurb :<


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Your the nurb :<


So says the one who can't differentiate between your and you're <.<


----------



## Burke (Mar 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So says the one who can't differentiate between your and you're <.<



<.<
draw
**


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 9, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> i hope the movie doesnt take itself to seriously.
> 
> lols, i watched the preview and it seems like everyone is either white or indian in this movie.



There are Asians also.
They're in the background somewhere.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

I got a question that I've been dying to have answered. It's related to the show, the anime.

When they are avatars, do they have the arrows added or are they just there? Because Avatar Roku didn't have any O.o


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 9, 2010)

It's not anime.  It's from America.

The arrows are an Air Nomad thing.  Roku is Fire Nation.  Not Air Nomad. So he didn't have any arrows.  That help explain it?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 9, 2010)

To piggyback onto that, Only master Airbenders achieve the arrow tattoos and since Aang is the Avatar he was able to achieve master status very young. You won't any see other Nomads his age with arrows.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, that too xD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 9, 2010)

N??ps said:


> <.<
> draw
> **


What do you mean draw? 

It's in my favor, I never lost the first time 

And I see you, hiding BIZNITCH in um tags


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> It's not anime.  It's from America.
> 
> The arrows are an Air Nomad thing.  Roku is Fire Nation.  Not Air Nomad. So he didn't have any arrows.  That help explain it?



I consider it anime and now that a manga is coming out from a real mangaka, I'll still think it's anime. 

Thank, it actually did help. But why is it that the arrows light up when he's in Avatar state? Also, on a flash back of Roku with Aang's mentor, why don't the other Air Nomads have it?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I consider it anime and now that a manga is coming out from a real mangaka, I'll still think it's anime.
> 
> Thank, it actually did help. But why is it that the arrows light up when he's in Avatar state? Also, on a flash back of Roku with Aang's mentor, why don't the other Air Nomads have it?


That's...Not really thought out, how would it retroactively make it "anime"? And it's not like manga confirms the status of an anime, that just throws all the animanga into a weird status then...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's...Not really thought out, how would it retroactively make it "anime"? And it's not like manga confirms the status of an anime, that just throws all the animanga into a weird status then...



Its anime. If we can consider Pokemon Anime and One Piece anime, then Avatar is. It is a lot better than those shows, or at least in my opinion. That's what I think, so....

And yes, it was thought out.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 9, 2010)

No.  It wasn't.

Anime means it was made in Asia.  Storyline and everything.  The art of Avatar was made in Korea, but most cartoons are drawn in Korea.  And that's the only part of it that was made in Asia originally.  Even if the manga coming out NOW is from Asia, it's like calling Naruto an American cartoon just because Cartoon Network has/had Naruto games on their homepage.

Pokemon and OP are from Japan.  Which makes them REAL anime.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 9, 2010)

I just said I consider it anime >.>


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 9, 2010)

*cough, cough*



> If we can consider Pokemon Anime and One Piece anime, then Avatar is. It is a lot better than those shows, or at least in my opinion. That's what I think, so....


 >.>


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 9, 2010)

Really, only the French, and Americans would call any of it anime <.<

That word isn't used much in Japan actually...

Anyways, it's just all superfluous to really matter in the least.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> *cough, cough*
> 
> >.>



Yes? Your point?
I was saying if we can see those shows as anime, then Avatar can be. >


			
				Emma Bradley said:
			
		

> I consider it anime and now that a manga is coming out from a real mangaka, I'll still think it's anime.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 10, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with thinking that it's anime, but having a manga out doesn't cement its status further <.<


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I said.



> *Even if the manga coming out NOW is from Asia, it's like calling Naruto an American cartoon just because Cartoon Network has/had Naruto games on their homepage*.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 10, 2010)

The argument again Rekky?

here I was think it would have died by now.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 10, 2010)

You guys all know Anime is just Japanese for animation right? In other words, it's a cartoon.

They're both the same thing. Except one is made in America and the other Japan. The staff for Avatar was Asian, I do believe. Asian staff=asian show(technically)


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 10, 2010)

my brother tried to convense me of this American made=cartoon, japanese made=anime. Anime is just a Japanese cartoon.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, Anime is not Japanese for anything <.< It's as exonymic as the word Hentai...


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> my brother tried to convense me of this American made=cartoon, japanese made=anime. Anime is just a Japanese cartoon.



Exactly.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2010)

Anime and cartoon are actually different because of the animating techniques used, they are totally different. Anime is much cheaper to make also due to cut down of frames thats why most anime moves in a funny way and cartoonists tend to make fun of it.

Also the fight scenes in anime are always rotating and moving around because of lack of frames but at the same time if they rotate the angles the action seems more fast paced.

Anyway moving on, why is Zuko Indian? Thought he was chinese, anyway not that im complaining just curious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys, enough. _Avatar_ is an "anime-influenced American cartoon program." The end.


Also, don't overestimate the "Asian staff" aspect of _Avatar_. Mike and Bryan are not Asian, and they _are_ the show.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 10, 2010)

He's Indian in the movie because the actor picked was the best found. Dev knows Martial arts and he has the essence of Zuko. That's why he's Indian, because the perfect actor is.


----------



## Burke (Mar 10, 2010)

The Jove has spoken, his word is law.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 10, 2010)

What Jove said should be understood by every fan of this show. Many new fans coming in or people who have caught a glimpse of will always refer to it as Anime at first until they're told the deal. This argument will never end though, it's been 5 years since the show premiered and it's still ongoing. It doesn't help that the show is featured on many of those Anime streaming sites.

I do wonder if the third season of Avatar has been dubbed in Japanese though. I see a small image from Sozin's Comet on the Nick Japan site.
I'm not sure if I ever linked this before but here's a clip I saved from the first season dub where you get to hear the Japanese voices from 3 of the main characters.


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 10, 2010)

I like how Katara always calls Sokka "Nii-san" in the Japanese dub 

All the voices sound really good.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 10, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I do wonder if the third season of Avatar has been dubbed in Japanese though. I see a small image from Sozin's Comet on the Nick Japan site.
> I'm not sure if I ever linked this before but here's a clip I saved from the first season dub where you get to hear the Japanese voices from 3 of the main characters.



Haha, Japan. Now look who has to wait for dubbing or subs.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 10, 2010)

N??ps said:


> The Jove has spoken, his word is law.



Yes because none of us want to be banned.


----------



## Burke (Mar 10, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Haha, Japan. Now look who has to wait for dubbing or subs.



Yeh! 
Feel our sorrows!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, actually, wasn't "Anime" taken from the American word "Cartoon"? So technically, they are the same thing...



> Haha, Japan. Now look who has to wait for dubbing or subs.


Yea! And its a great show so that will probably make it worse on em! ^.^


----------



## Ryth76 (Mar 10, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Well, actually, wasn't "Anime" taken from the American word "Cartoon"? So technically, they are the same thing...



I think so.  Anime _is _the Japanese word for any animation. (アニメ)  However outside of Japan, it refers to animation from Japan.  Kinda like how manga just means graphic novel, but refers only to Japanese graphic novels traditionally.

Anime is made cheaper than American animation, so no, they still aren't the same thing.

It's not that big a deal, but I'm sticking to my point of view.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 10, 2010)

Okay...lemma me ask you this one thing. And if we still disagree, then we'll agree to disagree? 

What if we (this isn't real of course) call our dogs "dogs" and the Japanese people called their dogs "Giant Cats". Wouldn't they _still_ be the _same_ thing despite names?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 11, 2010)

I just saw the teaser for the new Twilight film. If this is what'll kick The Last Airbender's butt attendance-wise, that's really pathetic.
It's absolutely no better than a WB teen soap.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 11, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I just saw the teaser for the new Twilight film. If this is what'll kick The Last Airbender's butt attendance-wise, that's really pathetic.
> It's absolutely no better than a WB teen soap.



You really don't understand people if you don't know why that is.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 11, 2010)

I understand that the majority of people enjoy garbage but I'm still going to complain up and down about something if I personally don't like it.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I just saw the teaser for the new Twilight film. If this is what'll kick The Last Airbender's butt attendance-wise, that's really pathetic.
> It's absolutely no better than a WB teen soap.




Ugh, if that pathetic excuse of a film beats out The Last Airbender, I'll go and burn every Twilight saga book I can find.  It will be called the *Twilight Burning*. 

Seeing how big The Last Airbender is across the world, I have a feeling it will definitely be big. 

When the show debuted, it was rated the best animated television series in its demographic; new episodes averaged *3.1 million* viewers each.

When a one-hour special showing of "The Secret of the Fire Nation" which aired on September 15, 2006, consisting of "The Serpent's Pass" and "The Drill", gathered an audience of *5.1 million viewers*. According to the Nielsen Media Research, *the special was the best performing cable television show airing in that week.* 

And in 2007, Avatar was syndicated to more than *105 countries worldwide*, and was one of Nickelodeon's top rated programs. The series was ranked first on Nickelodeon in Germany, Indonesia, Malaysia, Belgium, and Colombia. 

The series finale, Sozin's Comet: The Final Battle, received the highest ratings of the series. Its July 19, 2008 premiere averaged* 5.6 million viewers*, 95% more viewers than Nickelodeon had received in mid-July 2007. During the week of July 14, it ranked as the most-viewed program for the under-14 demographic. *Sozin's Comet also appeared on iTunes' top ten list of best-selling television episodes during that same week.* Sozin's Comet's popularity affected online media as well; "Rise of the Phoenix King", a Nick.com online game based on Sozin's Comet, generated almost *815,000 game plays within three days.*


It won at least 11 awards and was nominated at least twice that many.

If people allow a "movie" like the Twilight saga to beat out a respectable and interesting story such as The Last Airbender, I will be extremely disappointed in mankind.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 12, 2010)

Is the Last Airbender a trilogy movie, or is it going to be the entire series jammed in one movie?

I don't see how that could possibly be done.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Is the Last Airbender a trilogy movie, or is it going to be the entire series jammed in one movie?
> 
> I don't see how that could possibly be done.


It's a Trilogy. M. Night said it is. Thank god, right?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 12, 2010)

I never even once thought that The Last Airbender would be a condensation of all 60 episodes in a 2 hour movie. Way too much story to be told.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I never even once thought that The Last Airbender would be a condensation of all 60 episodes in a 2 hour movie. Way too much story to be told.



Exactly.  Geez, I hope there's a lot in the movie, though 

Has anyone seen reviews about the test showing?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 12, 2010)

New Last Airbender pics.

Finally, the word Avatar is associated with the film.



They're covers for upcoming books.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

Those look great. I hope this movie is better than those bad reviews


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 12, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Ugh, if that pathetic excuse of a film beats out The Last Airbender, I'll go and burn every Twilight saga book I can find.  It will be called the *Twilight Burning*.
> 
> Seeing how big The Last Airbender is across the world, I have a feeling it will definitely be big.
> 
> ...


Remember, it doesn't count if you buy the books, STEAL THEM!

Don't be like those idiots that BOUGHT Harry Potter books to burn them. 

Also, I just wonder, why the hell Nick would still be piss-shit inane considering the huge numbers Avatar pulled in? They could at least rerun the series on Nick, but NOOOOOO, I guess they're afraid of money.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Remember, it doesn't count if you buy the books, STEAL THEM!
> 
> Don't be like those idiots that BOUGHT Harry Potter books to burn them.
> 
> Also, I just wonder, why the hell Nick would still be piss-shit inane considering the huge numbers Avatar pulled in? They could at least rerun the series on Nick, but NOOOOOO, I guess they're afraid of money.



Will do. lol

Oh, and they do rerun Avatar on Nick. It's on Nicktoons I think. Yea, it's on like right now too. If  you get Nicktoons go and watch. It's the episode where Zuko and his sister are both wanting to fight Aang.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 12, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Will do. lol
> 
> Oh, and they do rerun Avatar on Nick. It's on Nicktoons I think. Yea, it's on like right now too. If  you get Nicktoons go and watch. It's the episode where Zuko and his sister are both wanting to fight Aang.


That's another I don't get, I don't have nicktoons, I have regular


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

That sucks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, how many nights I have seriously considered getting a much more expensive cable package simply for Nicktoons, simply for _Avatar_...


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> Oh, how many nights I have seriously considered getting a much more expensive cable package simply for Nicktoons, simply for _Avatar_...



I did. You should. It makes the day so much better to know you can watch Avatar :3


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 12, 2010)

Nick Prime is where it's at though. I suspect one half hour of Nickelodeon receives higher numbers than 7 hours of Nicktoons network.
They should start rerunning Avatar during the afternoon right now.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> Oh, how many nights I have seriously considered getting a much more expensive cable package simply for Nicktoons, simply for _Avatar_...


There's always the more superior dvds...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 12, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> There's always the more superior dvds...



Well, obviously... but there's something appealing to me about watching it with the commercials, being entirely devoid of any control over the situation.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> Well, obviously... but there's something appealing to me about watching it with the commercials, being entirely devoid of any control over the situation.


...

You...You're into S&M aren't you?...


----------



## Burke (Mar 12, 2010)

Jove is freaky like that.

Hey do you guys think we can get 16 more pages by the movie release?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> Well, obviously... but there's something appealing to me about watching it with the commercials, being entirely devoid of any control over the situation.



That's why I like watching it on tv too. I think we can get a lot more pages before the movie release.


----------



## Shade (Mar 15, 2010)

So that meeting the fansites had with Shyamalan was conducted. Apparently, they're gonna release a full video later on so the websites didn't want to reveal too much. Here are the juiciest tidbits they gave: 


> Night said he got the idea of how waterbending should look from watching astronauts in space.
> 
> He mentioned how he didn't like the term sequels when talking about these movies; as sequels often mean continuing the story just to make more money. "The first movie is just the beginning of the story."
> 
> ...



Also, new trailer with Iron Man 2 May 2nd.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

> The writing in the film (in, say, the Waterbending Scroll or Aang's "Wanted" poster) will not be Chinese calligraphy as in the show, but an Asian-inspired pictorial language created just for this movie.



got to give them points for originality


----------



## Burke (Mar 15, 2010)

I knew toph would be asian


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 15, 2010)

I actually like it all. Just makes me want the movie more <333


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 15, 2010)

> There were no preferences during casting. The goal was for everybody to be able to see themselves in a character.




I do believe expressing that sentiment might somehow make things a bit worse. I'll just head on over to fandom_wank and refresh until someone's collected it all.


----------



## Shade (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm, if Toph is Asian and so is that Earthbender dude from the trailer, I'm guessing Earth Nation is Asian the same way Fire Nation is brown now.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2010)

Shade said:


> Hmm, if Toph is Asian and so is that Earthbender dude from the trailer, I'm guessing Earth Nation is Asian the same way Fire Nation is brown now.


And the air nation is air


----------



## Burke (Mar 15, 2010)

My theory is that no one nation is any one ethnicity.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys who would win sword to sword no bending sokka or zuko?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 15, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Hey guys who would win sword to sword no bending sokka or zuko?


Neither, meteor sword wins


----------



## masterriku (Mar 16, 2010)

SPACE SWORD YOU DAMN HEATHEN!


----------



## Corran (Mar 16, 2010)

masterriku said:


> SPACE SWORD YOU DAMN HEATHEN!



 Beat me to it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 16, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> Hey guys who would win sword to sword no bending sokka or zuko?



It's been done. It was portrayed in a comic that's never been released.
Zuko won.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 16, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been done. It was portrayed in a comic that's never been released.
> Zuko won.



ok just wondering


----------



## Burke (Mar 16, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> It's been done. It was portrayed in a comic that's never been released.
> Zuko won.



ti- i mean, pics or GTFO


----------



## Quaero (Mar 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cqdFcdaQOQ[/YOUTUBE]

Near the end you can see the few scenes of the fight between Zuko and Sokka, unfortunately, the comic was shot down along with the nick magazine, so we'll never have the full version.


----------



## Burke (Mar 16, 2010)

nick magazine is over?


----------



## Quaero (Mar 16, 2010)

Yep, it was cancelled on June 2009


----------



## Quaero (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, I've decided to make a recollection of some of the best Avatar related FanArt, you know, I was bored and with an Internet connection, and one thing lead to the another, so here:

DS-Hina






Isaia (P1)


----------



## Quaero (Mar 16, 2010)

Isaia (P2)







Booter-Freak (P1)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 16, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> nick magazine is over?


All for the best really, Nick is pure steaming multicolored shit


----------



## Quaero (Mar 16, 2010)

Booter-Freak (P2)





DarkKenjie






Lychi



Chikinnugets



Pokefreak


----------



## Quaero (Mar 16, 2010)

Rufftoon



#NoSelfControl

 Looong Comic.

Mutenroushi



~KimchiCrusader



*ming85



spacecoyote



~Salox



~finni



=Cierseruwal


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all of those great pics, guys! Some of them were really funny.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 17, 2010)

Possible avatar material here...
I really like the style for the portraits.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 17, 2010)

So…much…fanart


----------



## Burke (Mar 17, 2010)

Done, read it all! @_@;
i liked those 60 things that tell your an avatard lul


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 17, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Done, read it all! @_@;
> i liked those 60 things that tell your an avatard lul



I must have missed that. Where is it?


----------



## Burke (Mar 17, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I must have missed that. Where is it?



srsly? it took up like ... half of all of the pics lol, its the one that looks likea  comic


----------



## Quaero (Mar 18, 2010)

Asd, forgot two.



There are many more, but posting them all would take forever, so, if you want to see more, go here:











There you go.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 18, 2010)

This cliffhanger is pissing me off hopefully the 3rd movie will tell up where zuko's mom is


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha, that first one was too funny.


----------



## Burke (Mar 18, 2010)

How dare they end a series on a cliffhanger and say "we never intended on making another book/movie"
-.-


----------



## Noah (Mar 18, 2010)

Or how dare they, by bringing up the very subject in the epilogue, imply that a non-essential side character will be reunited with a main character.

Goddammit. Why didn't we get to see Toph go back home and meet her parents again?! Boooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 19, 2010)

Noah said:


> Or how dare they, by bringing up the very subject in the epilogue, imply that a non-essential side character will be reunited with a main character.
> 
> Goddammit. Why didn't we get to see Toph go back home and meet her parents again?! Boooooooooooooooooo.



Where was that said?


----------



## masterriku (Mar 19, 2010)

Noah said:


> Or how dare they, by bringing up the very subject in the epilogue, imply that a non-essential side character will be reunited with a main character.
> 
> Goddammit. Why didn't we get to see Toph go back home and meet her parents again?! Boooooooooooooooooo.



Exactly and you know what else why didn't hawky return?


----------



## Burke (Mar 19, 2010)

And did Wang Fire get the girl?
Oh wait... hes Wang freaking Fire! Of course he got the girl.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 20, 2010)

I always enjoy reading tweets from new fans either starting to watch, in the middle of watching or who have just finished watching the entire series.
The common reaction is usually astonishment at how good the show really is.
Comments like that make me relieved that Avatar's legacy won't have to rely solely on nostalgia 15 or 20 years down the road.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 21, 2010)

Man, until now I find this thread :/

Heheh just readed the 60 fanarts. Awsumness XD

Out of curiosity people, why you color _the_ "the" word and the "Avatar" word?


----------



## Burke (Mar 21, 2010)

Makoto Sensei said:


> Man, until now I find this thread :/
> 
> Heheh just readed the 60 fanarts. Awsumness XD
> 
> Out of curiosity people, why you color _the_ "the" word and the "Avatar" word?



Because its the avatar!


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 21, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Asd, forgot two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That was a good laugh. The liked the one of the crazy blond smashing a girl's face into the computer screen and the one with the girl freakin' out because her videos were deleted. I also liked the DeviantArt one 



> Because its the avatar!



I use blue when I say the Avatar.


----------



## sullay56 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol THE AVATAR. Yea his name should be in blue because his tattoos are blue


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, that makes a good distinction since nothing in the James Cameron "Avatar" was blue...


----------



## Burke (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh stab, we love your comical sarcasm.


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Mar 21, 2010)

^Oh the ironic irony


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 22, 2010)

Makoto Sensei said:


> ^Oh the ironic irony


Yes, only the noobs could do this


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 23, 2010)

I knew it would happen eventually but this is the first tweet that I've seen which confuses Avatar instead of the other way around.


> @vivawoman What's Avatar: The Last Airbender? Is it a sequel or a totally different movie?



Little different from the usual "I thought Avatar was the film version of the Nickelodeon show at first." Makes me think we'll see more of this until opening day of The Last Airbender.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nicola Peltz to Slimebend at the Kids Choice Awards*

Nicola Peltz, who plays the young waterbender Katara in , will attempt to 'slimebend' at this year's . It's also possible that her on-screen brother, Jackson Rathbone, shows up to add some Sokka-like humor to the event. Hosting the show this Saturday night will be non-other-than Paul Blart himself, comedian Kevin James. Some of the nominees for Kid Choice Awards this year are: Spongebob, Miley Cyrus, Jay-Z, Coldplay, Lady Gaga, The Obama's, Shuan White, and many more. If you're a kid or a big kid at heart, you can vote for your favorites .

At the very least, tune in to Nickelodeon on Saturday March 27th at 8pm EST to check out Nicola give slimebending a shot!

Here's part one of the ad;
Part 1
And here's part two;
Part 2

And before anyone starts saying how stupid this is, remember, Avatar:TLA was a kids show on Nick so of course this was gonna happen. This kind of stuff happened when the show was still on and it's def gonna happen now that there's a movie.

Besides, it will give me something  to watch Saturday night.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 23, 2010)

Foo Foo Cuddly Poofs


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 23, 2010)

It's still a stupid thing but it's promotion for the film. It's no big deal to me.
I liked that footage of Nicola as Katara looking at Aang's wanted poster. Give us a chance to see the faux Asian-looking writing that'll be prevalent in the film.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 23, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> It's still a stupid thing but it's promotion for the film. It's no big deal to me.
> I liked that footage of Nicola as Katara looking at Aang's wanted poster. Give us a chance to see the faux Asian-looking writing that'll be prevalent in the film.



Oh, yea, I didn't even think about that. Now I'm gonna go and rewatch to see that.


----------



## Burke (Mar 23, 2010)

WHY SOW-KAH!? WHY?!
In the show they clearly pronounced it sah-kah, WHY?!
I urge the announcer of that commercial to watch this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sh-MN579Kcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 23, 2010)

N??ps said:


> WHY SOW-KAH!? WHY?!
> In the show they clearly pronounced it sah-kah, WHY?!
> I urge the announcer of that commercial to watch this.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 23, 2010)

this amv was kind of half assed but if redone it could be great

N.W.A


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha, those videos are too funny. I loved this one.

N.W.A


----------



## Burke (Mar 23, 2010)

Why do you not like me reikai?


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 23, 2010)

*Absolutely dies, funny bones turned to dust*


----------



## Burke (Mar 24, 2010)

We love you Koi!
pek


----------



## Quaero (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG! Finally!! Collector's edition!


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 24, 2010)

*head explodes from laughter*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2010)

Quaero said:


> OMG! Finally!! Collector's edition!



Awesome. There goes my future children's future, again, thanks to _Avatar_.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't believe someone made a comic strip of my favorite commercial! That is so awesome! I loves ^.^


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 24, 2010)

First thing, 1st season airbender box set looks awesome.
Second thing, trailer with new footage from film has been released.
N.W.A


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2010)

Just saw the new trailer, liking the bending and Aangs glider reveal is cool


----------



## Noah (Mar 24, 2010)

"I don't deserve their praise."
"You will."

I do so hope that the YT comments are right and Aang's voice is the "You will." But I can't imagine who he would be saying that to. Aang and Zuko shouldn't have a conversation like that until nearly the end of the story and it doesn't sound like Dev anyway.

Young Bumi?
Haku?
....Jet?


----------



## Shade (Mar 25, 2010)

It's Aang with the "I don't deserve their praise." and Katara the reply. Aang sounds way too different.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> First thing, 1st season airbender box set looks awesome.
> Second thing, trailer with new footage from film has been released.
> N.W.A



So...beautiful! I'm surprised that the girl playing the water bender (can't remember her name) sounds like her and looks like her, and Jackson looks like he will do good in this movie.

I am angry that Zuko's scar is so small and they can't fire bender without fire being near them -- Um, M. Night, you do release the SUN gives them their POWER?



I will defiantly love this movie though, if just for the Earth Bending scenes.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

God, that was Aang's voice?   Gonna have to get used to that.  Damn.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Saw trailer. Looks like shit.

AANG'S VOICE SOUNDS SO FUCKING RETARDED.


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

I think the thing with Aang's voice is that he sounds like he had just been crying. I hope thats what it is anyway


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

They could have chosen a better scene or just have him redo it in a sound studio. That was awful.

He sounds like an old woman.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2010)

No, not like an old woman but he does sound older than he actually he is.
I have a feeling that the voice was digitally altered. If Noah was 11-12 at the time of filming than there's no way his voice would sound like that.
I'm also interested in the racial makeup of the Air nomads of the film.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> Saw trailer. Looks like shit.
> 
> AANG'S VOICE SOUNDS SO FUCKING RETARDED.



Hardly. 


> I think the thing with Aang's voice is that he sounds like he had just been crying. I hope thats what it is anyway


Me too.

The trailer looks epic. I showed my mum and she said Zuko looks just like him. She also said Nicola is perfect for Katara. And she said Noah is a great Aang too.

I can't believe it's 98 days till I get to see this movie. Oh, and by the way, in the Kid's Choice Awards commercial they fixed Sokka's name pronunciation from Soa-ka to being the normal "SOKKA"


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

No. He sounds like an old woman.


----------



## Noah (Mar 25, 2010)

He sounds like crying mixed with a bit of puberty.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> No. He sounds like an old woman.



Old women don't sound like Post-pubescent teens where I come from.


----------



## Burke (Mar 25, 2010)

I did like the black air nomad xD
If Gyatso is black, i withh fap IN the theater.
._.
The voice.... not wht i expected but your right, i will get used to it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, the voices are great. It's not like Aang would have Arnold Swartzenager's voice.

*Arnold Swartzenager's voice*: "It's time to go Avatar."

I have a problem with Jackson's voice. He might look like Sokka, but the voice, I'll have to hear a few more times to get use to.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Old women don't sound like Post-pubescent teens where I come from.



That doesn't sound like a post-pubescent teen at all. Sounds like an old woman.

You must have lint in your ears if you think that sounds like a male, 15 year old teenager.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

I still don't understand why they couldn't get the kid who actually plays Sokka to.. play Sokka.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Or get Dev Patel to play Sokka...since...well...I dunno...he looks like him. 

I hate the casting so much.


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

Dev Patel would have been a great Sokka!  Because he's a decent actor and because Water Tribe = delicious brown people!


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

White guys in Water Tribe = good
Brown guys in Fire Nation = bad


----------



## Koi (Mar 25, 2010)

I really don't understand how Shamwow came to those ~creative decisions.  And why Bryke didn't go, 'UH, DUDE.  Hang on, there's just that one problem.."


Hey, so why ARE there two Water Tribes?


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

One in the North, one in the South?


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> That doesn't sound like a post-pubescent teen at all. Sounds like an old woman.
> 
> You must have lint in your ears if you think that sounds like a male, 15 year old teenager.



Dude, I'll say it 15 times over. That does not sound like an old woman.
Also in response to Koi's question, how much creative input in the film do you think Mike and Bryan actually have?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 25, 2010)

Icecaps       .


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Icecaps       .



The world is flat!


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Dude, I'll say it 15 times over. That does not sound like an old woman.
> Also in response to Koi's question, how much creative input in the film do you think Mike and Bryan actually have?



And I'll say this 15 times over. He sounds like an old grandma.


----------



## Corran (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> And I'll say this 15 times over. He sounds like an old grandma.



 your grandma sounds like a teenage boy.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvmMjPWCMj8[/YOUTUBE]

1:30

He sounds like one of them grandma's with a shaky voice.


----------



## olaf (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll agree that his voice sounds older than him

but I wouldn't call it 'gramma voice'


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 26, 2010)

He sounds like a real-life Aang.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 26, 2010)

Well whatever as long as I get my Koizilla it will be fine.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 26, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Well whatever as long as I get my Koizilla it will be fine.



Oh... I, uh....

**adjusts tie**


----------



## masterriku (Mar 26, 2010)

You better not be trying to tell me it's not in.


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 26, 2010)

Hoo boy. Rikku, you better sit down for this.


----------



## masterriku (Mar 26, 2010)

must remain calm.
must listen to reasons before going on rant.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 26, 2010)

I like Aang's voice  It doesn't sound like an old woman either. He sounds like a teenage boy. His voice is a little older sounding than 12 but it's still great. 

Plus, I think he's like crying at that moment, so that should explain a weirder sounding voice. 

But dang! When Noah turns around at the Air Nomad temple he looks just like Aang in the show!!


----------



## Quaero (Mar 26, 2010)

masterriku said:


> You better not be trying to tell me it's not in.


Well... the thing is... how do I put this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's just a cameo


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey, the new official Japanese trailer came out. It shows some new earth, water, and fire bending scenes. It's really cool.

Enjoy!!
Closer


----------



## masterriku (Mar 26, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Well... the thing is... how do I put this...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Cameo how is it just a wall painting and they took out both the Koi?
or 

Preferably it shows up at the end a pwns everything.


----------



## Quaero (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know exactly, the test screen reviews only say that it's a cameo, not how the cameo is presented :w


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 26, 2010)

I must have skipped this, what's this going on?


----------



## Burke (Mar 26, 2010)

Wtf, watch that japanese trailer and look at :39
Dont tell me m night just added a surviving air nomad


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 26, 2010)

*Necromancy*

First of all, a new trailer. Presented without commentary.

Secondly,      on the show for your conteplation. I think she makes more than a few good points, anyone else?


----------



## Burke (Mar 26, 2010)

Trailer is about a day too late for this thread, look back a few pages.

And if you think her description of episodes is cool, then you obciously havent seen, "The Post"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Wtf, watch that japanese trailer and look at :39
> Dont tell me m night just added a surviving air nomad



It could be Shyu.


----------



## Burke (Mar 26, 2010)

I dunno, his robes look kinda nomadish...
Or this could be substitute for shyu


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 26, 2010)

That's easy! It's Aang's teacher. I believe that part is when (in the show) Aang tells the crew what he last did before he froze himself. Look at this episode. It'll show you a flash back of what I mean.

Bleach

When Aang runs off, it will show a old dude -- I forget his name -- that is the old dude on 0:39.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

I saw the trailer, again, in front of How to Train Your Dragon. 

Was that supposed to be Iroh, the guy next to Zuko?


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, the whole Fire Nation is now...whatever Zuko's actor is. I thought they were Chines in the show? 

The person they got for Iroh will no suit him at all. Doesn't even look like him....


----------



## Piekage (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> First of all, a new trailer. Presented without commentary.
> 
> Secondly,      on the show for your conteplation. I think she makes more than a few good points, anyone else?



That was a pretty good read. I definitely agree with her on some points, though I wish she had gone a little more in depth with some of the episodes.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> I saw the trailer, again, in front of How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> Was that supposed to be Iroh, the guy next to Zuko?



Yea, it is. And we're not sure who the man is next to Aang(the one that speaks).


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2010)

If it was gyatso then why would he say "i cant believe ive lived to see you return."
<_<


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2010)

N??ps said:


> If it was gyatso then why would he say "i cant believe ive lived to see you return."
> <_<


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, right, i wasnt thinking.
xD


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 27, 2010)

Are you all gonna watch the Kids Choice awards on at 8:00 tonight?


----------



## Burke (Mar 27, 2010)

Im watching it, just saw nicola do her thing, so cheesy, but atleast now even more people know of the movie. But then i turned it off when fred presented awards -.-


----------



## Superstarseven (Mar 28, 2010)

How would that work? His videos are famous for speeding up his dialogue and pitching up his voice.


----------



## Burke (Mar 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8t9VOitKrc&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Analysis vid from jeffpalmer


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 28, 2010)

N??ps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8t9VOitKrc&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Analysis vid from jeffpalmer



Wow, THANK YOU Jeff Palmer.  I'm still confused on who the heck he is, though.
When I look him up I get a gay porn star. Go figure.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 28, 2010)

That's what we got too lol
Search him up on Youtube. Maybe he'll have a description.



Nøøps said:


> If it was gyatso then why would he say "i cant believe ive lived to see you return."
> <_<



He could mean when it was 100 years ago. He could mean he can't believe he lived long enough to see the Avatar in the Air Nomads.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 28, 2010)

The twist, Zuko will be turned into Danny Zuko, and the movie will be an adaptation of Grease halfway in


----------



## masterriku (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry but that makes far too much sense.


----------



## Corran (Mar 29, 2010)

New tv spot with lots of old but a dash of new. some Zuko vs Aang


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

Noah sound's alot like the VA...I think thats a very good thing, keeping the voices close


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 29, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Sorry but that makes far too much sense.


How dare you say that I make sense ?!


----------



## Burke (Mar 29, 2010)

All of that stuff is included in jeffpalmers video.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am so happy with everyone picked for the characters! Dev looks just like Zuko...IDK how he just does. Noah sounds JUST like the VA in the show. And Katara and Sokka are just perfect all the way around!

Interview with Jackson;
new trailer

Jackson(Sokka)is even goofy like the real Sokka. I loved his "I'm a little funny...but mainly funny looking." line.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 30, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> I am so happy with everyone picked for the characters! Dev looks just like Zuko...IDK how he just does. Noah sounds JUST like the VA in the show. And Katara and Sokka are just perfect all the way around!
> 
> Interview with Jackson;
> Link removed
> ...



*wants a second movie...HAPPY MUSHROOM!!*


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 30, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> *wants a second movie...HAPPY MUSHROOM!!*




Lol, I do too.



> When "The Last Airbender" arrives in theaters in July, fans of the Nickelodeon animated series will finally get to see how well filmmaker M. Night Shyamalan has adapted their beloved show. For now, they can at least take the word of co-stars Dev Patel and Jackson Rathbone that the writer/director best known for twist-ending thrillers like "The Sixth Sense" and "Unbreakable" was well-suited for the job.
> 
> MTV News spoke to the young actors at the Kids' Choice Awards and learned about the director's personal and respectful approach to the highly anticipated film.
> 
> ...





I am so in love with how involved Jackson is with his character and the storyline.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone seen this? 



Momo's in the movie. There's no Cabbage merchant though. A whole bunch of stuff about the race issue. The Earth Kingdom will be Asian as well as African-American. Toph will be Asian too.


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugh I just read that.  MNS is full of shit.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 31, 2010)

Koi said:


> Ugh I just read that.  MNS is full of shit.


I agree with the first commenter in that article. The man is just an  idiot, the more I think about it, the more I come to the conclusion,  why? Why exactly does Avatar need a movie? And after reading that  article, if Avatar must have a movie, M. Morning Wood Shaymin Sky Forme  is the dude least suitable for the job. It felt like he was trying to  justify his decisions, but failing miserably, setting up such flimsy  answers, trailing off and shit. Then he drops words and names, and his  own self justifications for the casting, based on logic OF OUR WORLD,  and not of canon. It all seems like he's just floundering, and trying to  sound like he knows what he's doing.

The way he talks about Miyazaki, it feels to me, sounds like he doesn't  know jack shit who he is, he's just dropping words that are somewhat  relevant to the show. I got thrown for a loop that the very person who's  making the movie thinks Avatar is "anime" Rather odd to just drop the  word anime for some reason, perhaps he wanted to be thought of as  verbose in these things.

But what really threw me was how he kept using the word "edgy" Every  time he said edgy, I felt the odd urge to punch a cat. And I love  cats...

He reduced Bryke to dudes trying to pander to their audience, as if they  were making Avatar just for the sake of being edgy. Disgusting, what a  shallow way to pigeonhole this show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 31, 2010)

> That's my dream, give Momo a purpose.




All right, fine. Just for that, I'm defending M. Night for a full week.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 31, 2010)

Jove said:


> All right, fine. Just for that, I'm defending M. Night for a full week.


M.Night doesn't care about Momo, if he did, he wouldn't be TRYING to  find a purpose for Momo.

If anything, it would be his kids that should be praised, he's the guy trying to CUT Momo

Also, they were given every chance for minority actors, Paramount simply  just turn them down.

The late Mako who voiced Iroh, founded the very acting company that  specializes in Asian actors. East West were the very first contact the  studio had so that they can provide actors, but for some inconceivable  reason, they were REFUSED. Now, I'm not saying that this movie should've  had asians only from the get go, that's far from what I want, what I'm  saying is, the casting is definitely not colorblind and impartial. For  one, when they requested actors, they explicitly said "Caucasian or any  other ethnicity". Now that just stinks, REALLY stinks, why not just "All  ethnicities"?

Despite M.Night being a minority director, he's still a Hollywood  lapdog, and therefore, he would shy away from making decisions that  would alienate him from any future business in the American film  industry. Plain and simple, he's just trying to save his own ass, and  please the higher ups, while continuing to perpetuate the idiotic notion  that one can't market a movie with non-white protagonists to Americans.  Furthermore, it just keeps the actors of color from roles that are  still dominated by Caucasian actors in Hollywood.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd say Reiky and I were on the same page.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 31, 2010)

I like his reasoning behind actors and race. The actors are all perfect for their roles. And like Jackson said, I see him as a great Sokka.

Did anyone hear about how they pronounce the names in the movie?



> "Aang" is one. Also, it isn’t “Avatar” like aaah, it is “Avatar” like “Of-Atar.” That’s a subtle difference, though. I don’t want it said with an Indian accent – you know, it is a Sanskrit word – but I want it with a gentle accent. So that one is blurred. We had a linguist come in to discuss all this, by the way, this isn’t just me doing all this.
> 
> Jordan Hoffman: Gotcha.
> 
> M. Night Shyamalan: The other changes: “Sokka” [pronounced Sock-Ka] is pronounced “Soh-ka” (“soh” as in “sew”) and Iroh, Uncle Iroh, isn’t “Eye-Row” but “Eer-Row.” Everything else is the same. Iroh comes on the screen and says “My name is Iroh, and you have my word.” And the first thing Shaun Toub, the actor playing him, asked was, “why is it pronounced this way?” because Shaun is Persian. And I’m like, “Dude, I’m on it!” Because this show, this film, is inspired by these cultures.



Also, the fire bending is explained; 

Sure why not


----------



## Burke (Mar 31, 2010)

Jove said:


> All right, fine. Just for that, I'm defending M. Night for a full week.



Remember Jove, the ultimate purpose that a minor charater can have is to die for the sake of the main characters development.


Wha is the mother ferfing point in changing pronunciation!?



> Lolz cuz we wanna makeit sound leik the culture.



-.-


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 31, 2010)

> Wha is the mother ferfing point in changing pronunciation!?


That's my question >.>


----------



## Koi (Mar 31, 2010)

So instead of pronouncing it 'SHAM-alon,' we're going to get phonetic here and say "Shy-AM-alon.'  It's just more cultured.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Mar 31, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Remember Jove, the ultimate purpose that a minor charater can have is to die for the sake of the main characters development.
> 
> 
> Wha is the mother ferfing point in changing pronunciation!?
> ...





Ishinoue said:


> That's my question >.>


not this again


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm Persian too like Shaun Toub but I don't get were he is coming from when he said pronouncing it "Eye-row" is strange


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMV3m4dUJOs&playnext_from=TL&videos=JOQPus5AvvE&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

More stuff here, and the reason to katara and sokka being white.
In the video description, there is a link to the audio chat and a transcript so...
Sure, got a phonograph?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 3, 2010)

No King Bumi, lol M.Night is just full of fail.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I'm Persian too like Shaun Toub but I don't get were he is coming from when he said pronouncing it "Eye-row" is strange



Interesting.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 3, 2010)

The commentary for the Western Air Temple is hilarious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The commentary for the Western Air Temple is hilarious.



I really hope when we get the Super Massive Gargantuan Deluxe Collector's Box Set, there is commentary on every episode. I can't believe they didn't even start doing them until the 5th Volume of Book 1.


----------



## Burke (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, those precious first episodes need attention!
Bumi jeong jeong and june had probably the least important of all important characters. '
I know that they were important in their own right, but if i had to pick three important side characters to sack, it would be them.
Now before you flame me **just consider, what three important side characters you would drop for the sake of time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 3, 2010)

None. I want every single character represented, even if that means the movie has to be played at triple speed.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2010)

I think we could drop the Serpent's Pass cast.. or focus much less on it, if only to leave it in for some Sukka development.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 4, 2010)

The Last Street Luger


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

I would drop M. Night Shyamalamalamalaman


----------



## chubby (Apr 4, 2010)

I will watch this for the same reason I watched the Watchmen movie; self-loathing. I have no doubts that this movie will be, at best, a 5/10. If I'm proved wrong, then all the better.

Also, Dave, in case you're wondering I did end up in this thread through inadvertantly stalking you. Just...don't ask.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

I've a lard shadow? D:


----------



## Burke (Apr 4, 2010)

Is that why most people openly say a movie will suck before it even comes out? Like if the movie does suck then they get the satisfaction of being wrong, and if the movie is awesome then they get the satisfaction of watching a great movie.
win win?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 4, 2010)

You know what just gets on my nerves? When people call black people  African-American. Honestly, this happens too much in front of me, people  referred to black people in the UK, Canada, or anyothercountry AS AFRICAN AMERICAN!  UGH! Same goes for the Avatar movie, the Earth Kingdom is half AFRICAN  AMERICAN? What? You might as well even it out, and refer to the Asians  in the movie as Asian American, or Chinese American, or Japanese  American, or Korean American, or Thai American, and so on and so on. I realize this makes sense when referring to the cast, but NOT IN UNIVERSE.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Black people generally aren't black.


----------



## chubby (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I've a lard shadow? D:


Wha?



N??ps said:


> Is that why most people openly say a movie will suck before it even comes out? Like if the movie does suck then they get the satisfaction of being wrong, and if the movie is awesome then they get the satisfaction of watching a great movie.
> win win?


Yup. Or at least that's why I do it. Keeps your expectations low, so you can't be disappointed. In some cases it can't be helped (i.e. _The Dark Knight_), but I'm honestly not that pumped about an Avatar movie directed by M. Night.


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Black people generally aren't black.



But not every black person I know considers him/herself African.  Sure they're American, but to me to assume they identify with African culture is just as bad as referring to all Hispanics as Mexicans.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 5, 2010)

I would actually like to see willem dafoe in this movie...no clue why thought...it my be becasue it wached boondock saitns 3 times over last night


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Black people generally aren't black.


Semantics, semantics. The point is, not every black person considers themselves African. And it doesn't make sense anyways to call, for example, a Canadian black person as African American. People are so caught up in the PC term, that most have forgotten the words itself, and think of it nothing more than just sounds to call black people.

And technically, EVERY human would be African-Something according to biologists and anthropologists. 


Koi said:


> But not every black person I know considers him/herself African.  Sure they're American, but to me to assume they identify with African culture is just as bad as referring to all Hispanics as Mexicans.


This.


----------



## Burke (Apr 5, 2010)

Not even joking, i heard someone in real life talking about people in africa... AND HE CALLED THEM AFRICAN AMERICANS!
Just say black, its not racist or degrading.
"I could of sworn it was 'people of color'." xD


----------



## jux (Apr 6, 2010)

whens the movie being released?


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 6, 2010)

its comes out july 2nd


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know what just gets on my nerves? When people call black people  African-American. Honestly, this happens too much in front of me, people  referred to black people in the UK, Canada, or anyothercountry AS AFRICAN AMERICAN!  UGH! Same goes for the Avatar movie, the Earth Kingdom is half AFRICAN  AMERICAN? What? You might as well even it out, and refer to the Asians  in the movie as Asian American, or Chinese American, or Japanese  American, or Korean American, or Thai American, and so on and so on. I realize this makes sense when referring to the cast, but NOT IN UNIVERSE.



Random, but I always wondered how a Jamaican or Haitian would react to being called African American.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I'm not American and I'm black. I  would beat the shit out of whoever called me that.Then I would proceed to give them a  1 hour lecture on why they are wrong.


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 9, 2010)

Make of this what you will.
Recent job postings for *Untitled Avatar miniseries*

 and .


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 9, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Make of this what you will.
> Recent job postings for *Untitled Avatar miniseries*
> 
> and .



I'm confused...what the hell is that? And why is there a drag queen at the top of the screen?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2010)

If the jobs are going up now, we won't be seeing anything tangible for at least a year. The best we can hope for is a staff member divulges something, or Mike and Bryan show uncharacteristic candor when asked about it.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Apr 12, 2010)

Check  out. I have to admit, I raged just a little bit:


There is also a .


----------



## Koi (Apr 12, 2010)

This whole thing is really unfortunate.  I honestly like everyone who's involved when they're not.. you know, _doing this._  AVATAR RUINS EVERYTHING.


----------



## Ryth76 (Apr 12, 2010)

Bolt Crank said:


> Check  out. I have to admit, I raged just a little bit:
> 
> 
> There is also a .



Wow... Overreacting much?  So it has different art style.  We already knew it would be based on the movie.... 

...

But they didn't mention its actual origins


----------



## Burke (Apr 12, 2010)

If there is a disclaimer in the comic that tells people to watch the original cartoon, ill be fine


----------



## Ryth76 (Apr 12, 2010)

Same here


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 13, 2010)

Bolt Crank said:


> Check  out. I have to admit, I raged just a little bit:
> 
> 
> There is also a .


A comic book based on the movie designs?... This stuff always happens, urgh ._.

Although, they look cute I guess in their pseudo-manga style. 

On second though, looks like they combined both the original series style and the actors.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Had an awsome idea for an ATLA amv with this song

comebacks


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bolt Crank said:


> Check  out. I have to admit, I raged just a little bit:
> 
> 
> There is also a .




I thought it looked cool. I do believe I'll try and get that. I agree, I hope they at least say somewhere in those comics that everyone reading it should watch the series.


----------



## Ryth76 (Apr 13, 2010)

> A comic book based on the movie designs?... This stuff always happens, urgh ._.



So? There's already comics based on the cartoon style, including a few manga books.  It's like someone writing a novelization for a movie based on a book.  People don't complain about that.  They know it's for the movie and not trying to take over the original.

Besides, we already knew there was going to be a comic based on the movie.


----------



## Burke (Apr 13, 2010)

What does the mstical Jove-kun have to say


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 13, 2010)

N??ps said:


> What does the mstical Jove-kun have to say


Nothing about your weaboo-ness, since that speaks for itself


----------



## Superstarseven (Apr 14, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> So? There's already comics based on the cartoon style, including a few manga books.  It's like someone writing a novelization for a movie based on a book.  People don't complain about that.  They know it's for the movie and not trying to take over the original.
> 
> Besides, we already knew there was going to be a comic based on the movie.



Those Avatar cine-manga books are nothing but screenshots from the show with speech bubbles. This is an actual manga(manga style graphic novel, however you wish) published by...Del Ray Manga. Dave Roman and Alison Wilgus are huge Avatar fans and supporters who have some history with the show so I trust that they did the best they could with the material given to them. I hope that it at least outsells Avril Lavigne's Make 5 Wishes, also published by Del Rey Manga.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 14, 2010)

Cine-mangas are so damn pointless, and an idiotic waste of photoshop and  licensing; and a braindead, lazy way to do art.

Those "artists" should be dragged into the streets and beaten. 

I give props to the artists of this adaptation, it's a nice style, no half-assing about it. They could do better than Del-Rey though.

For lulz, lots of Avatar hilarity

Link removed

Warning, slight shades of yaoi, though, just played for laughs


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 14, 2010)

I say that I wholeheartedly approve of this.


Also, I give an official thumbs-up to the Dutch dub of the show. I saw it yesterday afternoon. I watched "The Blind Bandit;" it figures that they'd air an episode without Zuko, but at least I could assess the Gaang in full. And Dutch, being from the same language tree as English, has similar cadence, so I could assess the acting much more fully.

---Aang was decent. Sometimes shaky but pretty good.
---Katara was _perfect_. It really sounded as if they got Mae Whitman acting in Dutch.
---Sokka was incredible. Still funny, and this guy really captured his energy and dichotomy.
---Toph was adequate. I think the difference between Toph Bei Fong and Toph the Blind Bandit was well done, but there was some times I thought the acting was stulted. 
---Of all the actors, I thought Lao Bei Fong was amongst the best in the show. The rest were hit-or-miss. Master Yu was decent; Xin Fu was god awful.

So, my hat's off to the Orange. They didn't deserve to get Day of Black Sun before America, but commendable nonetheless.


----------



## Quaero (Apr 15, 2010)

In other news: New Test Screen Review of The Last Airbender movie. Sadly it confirms the fear of the fans, as Aang is going to be serious and depressed. More on the subject coming up.


----------



## Ryth76 (Apr 15, 2010)

Honestly, I'm glad they did that.  I don't care what people say about Aang, any boy that learns that a hundred years have passed (thus everyone he knows probably is dead, as hearing how old the Guru was shocked him) and turns around in one second flat to flirt with a girl after it sinks through has serious psychological issues.

I like the idea of a more serious Aang.  I mean, lightheartedness is good, but only within the right situation and context.  Not "Oh noes, my friends are all dead and the whole world has changed!  Oh well, at least I met a babe! "


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 15, 2010)

^'Twas merely a defense mechanism


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 15, 2010)

Quaero said:


> In other news: New Test Screen Review of The Last Airbender movie. Sadly it confirms the fear of the fans, as Aang is going to be serious and depressed. More on the subject coming up.



That's fucking AWESOME, MAN! I love seeing serious Aang. And the review is so uplifting. Thanks for the news.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 15, 2010)

> (UPDATE - Confirmation that Koh is in the film just not the early screening)



Cool!

Though to be honest, I was never all that fazed when I thought Koh was cut anyway. I mean, he was a cool and creepy character and all, but his entire contribution to the plot was basically "It's the fish!"

Still cool though.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm just happy to see Sokka is funny! And it says Zuko is really IC. So I'm def happy about that.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 15, 2010)

And I feel a little better about Zhao stabbing the fish instead of punching it to death.


----------



## masterriku (Apr 16, 2010)

Quite frankly beating something to death is far more brutal that any other form of death alot of companies need to rethink their morals.>____>


Wait isn't magic fire also higher up on the morally okay list than stabbing WTF I'm confused.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 16, 2010)

Ryth76 said:


> Honestly, I'm glad they did that.  I don't care what people say about Aang, any boy that learns that a hundred years have passed (thus everyone he knows probably is dead, as hearing how old the Guru was shocked him) and turns around in one second flat to flirt with a girl after it sinks through has serious psychological issues.
> 
> I like the idea of a more serious Aang.  I mean, lightheartedness is good, but only within the right situation and context.  Not "Oh noes, my friends are all dead and the whole world has changed!  Oh well, at least I met a babe! "



This is just... I don't even...




> *Speaking of Zhao, could you ask about his role in the movie? Does Zuko still try to save him before he dies? Is it also established in the movie that there's a bit of anger between Zhao and Zuko?
> *
> 
> I liked his role, good acting in some scenes. Zuko did not try to save him before he died, they were to commence in a fight but *Zuko walked away* and then Zhao was killed.





I'm dying to see the context of _that_.



> *The boy in the trailer that used earthbending to block the firebenders attack...is that Haru?*
> 
> 
> They never mentioned the boys name and only said he was an Earth Bender. /= So I'm not entirely sure.



But who will they put on equal ground in the video game with the main 3 as the Earthbending character now?



> *Does Zhao hire pirates to make Zuko's ship explode with him inside?*
> 
> 
> Yes, he does.


----------



## Kno7 (Apr 18, 2010)

^That interview gave me hope.
Also:


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for that video, man. It fills me with such happiness to see how close Night stayed true to the show. 

I can't wait!!


----------



## Burke (Apr 19, 2010)

I fear i might become a superfan who believes that no matter how good the movie is, they shouldn have even made a live adaptation in the first place ;-;


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 19, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I fear i might become a superfan who believes that no matter how good the movie is, they shouldn have even made a live adaptation in the first place ;-;


Like you haven't always had already?...


----------



## Quaero (Apr 19, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> I fear i might become a superfan who believes that no matter how good the movie is, they shouldn have even made a live adaptation in the first place ;-;



Just imagine a 120 minute animated movie, dealing with the search of Ursa, the search of possible airbender descendants and skybisons, a rogue fire nation army splinter cell also hunting down Ursa for political leverage, Iroh's trip to the spirit world, Toph and Bumi duking it out for the greatest earthbender alive title, Koh returning to teach the avatar a lesson for risking the fate of the world because of his "petty"morals, and much, much more.

With a bit of luck, the live action will enable the creation of a few special episodes, or even a full fledged animated movie (Only if we're really, REALLY lucky.)


----------



## Burke (Apr 20, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Just imagine a 120 minute animated movie, dealing with the search of Ursa, the search of possible airbender descendants and skybisons, a rogue fire nation army splinter cell also hunting down Ursa for political leverage, Iroh's trip to the spirit world, Toph and Bumi duking it out for the greatest earthbender alive title, Koh returning to teach the avatar a lesson for risking the fate of the world because of his "petty"morals, and much, much more.
> 
> With a bit of luck, the live action will enable the creation of a few special episodes, or even a full fledged animated movie (Only if we're really, REALLY lucky.)



Well the only problemis that M. Night asked if they were going to continue the story t all ad they said no. He did this so taht he could continue the story after 3 movies.


----------



## Quaero (Apr 20, 2010)

HOLY S#/T!! SOUND THE ALARM! STOP THE PRESSES!

A new Avatar project in the making, with both creators on board!!!!

Under the Red Hood Trailer!


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 20, 2010)

Quaero said:


> HOLY S#/T!! SOUND THE ALARM! STOP THE PRESSES!
> 
> A new Avatar project in the making, with both creators on board!!!!
> 
> ...


It was inevitable


----------



## Shade (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh hell yes.

Here's hoping it's an entirely new series set in the distant future or past of the original series. Aang's story is finished. But then again, Nickelodeon might not want to alienate audiences with a new cast.


----------



## Koi (Apr 21, 2010)

Quaero said:


> HOLY S#/T!! SOUND THE ALARM! STOP THE PRESSES!
> 
> A new Avatar project in the making, with both creators on board!!!!
> 
> ...


/Brykegasm

Also, just a reminder that the  comes out at the end of June.  Now if only we could get a soundtrack.


----------



## Tay (Apr 21, 2010)

Quaero said:


> HOLY S#/T!! SOUND THE ALARM! STOP THE PRESSES!
> 
> A new Avatar project in the making, with both creators on board!!!!
> 
> ...



Good lord.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 21, 2010)

We discussed this last page, but it appears there are more jobs up, and this is the first time we've seen confirmation that Bryke is involved.


Some still list it as "Untitled Avatar Miniseries," some don't that at all.


----------



## Burke (Apr 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> *We discussed this last page,* but it appears there are more jobs up, and this is the first time we've seen confirmation that Bryke is involved.
> 
> 
> Some still list it as "Untitled Avatar Miniseries," some don't that at all.



/hype-killer


Jove dont tll me your not super excited.
Stop hiding behind your 's


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 21, 2010)

omg, Koi clone?

Lets speculate on the title of the miniseries


----------



## Burke (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay, i like discussion.
Hmm, well, we have no idea what the plot will be.
Only hopes of what we want the miniseries to be about.
Lets safely assume it will mainly be about the gaang
At any rate i believe that the title will be "Avatar: 'something'"


----------



## Quaero (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it can go in two directions, either a epilogue for the gaang, or a different group of people, maybe set in a different time frame, past or future. 

Avatar: The first Airbender

Avatar: A new beginning

Avatar: The elements reborn

I could go for pages, but those are the first 3 I can think of.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 22, 2010)

i just heard about the need planned series..

i said hell yeaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

New Avatar series? I guess so. Maybe this time they'll have bustier women and more violence.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> New Avatar series? I guess so. Maybe this time they'll have bustier women and more violence.






We can begin speculation on why Bryke acted puzzled by the mention of such a thing at ComiCon 2008. 


I think the most logical conclusion would be that the Gaang is featured in this miniseries. I still yearn for a prequel related to Iroh's journeys, but there's obviously plenty of readily exploitable post-bellum plotlines. The one thing I don't want to see is an older incarnation of the Gaang.


I'd also think it would be a very shrewd bit of strategy if this is a test-run of sorts for an entirely new story within the Avatar Universe. Although Mike and Bryan have clearly done more than enough to warrant a second series, a laudable showing with the mini-series coupled with cinematic success would force Nick's capitulation.


Or it could be based around Bryke's longstanding desire to show the beginnings of the Avatar itself.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe this time they'll have bustier women and more violence.


Meh, I like the current mix of bustier men and more hope.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 22, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I think it can go in two directions, either a epilogue for the gaang, or a different group of people, maybe set in a different time frame, past or future.
> 
> Avatar: The first Airbender
> 
> ...


Those sound more like episodes


Jove said:


> We can begin speculation on why Bryke acted puzzled by the mention of such a thing at ComiCon 2008.
> 
> 
> I think the most logical conclusion would be that the Gaang is featured in this miniseries. I still yearn for a prequel related to Iroh's journeys, but there's obviously plenty of readily exploitable post-bellum plotlines. The one thing I don't want to see is an older incarnation of the Gaang.
> ...


And they reveal, that it was all a computer simulation


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> We can begin speculation on why Bryke acted puzzled by the mention of such a thing at ComiCon 2008.
> 
> 
> I think the most logical conclusion would be that the Gaang is featured in this miniseries. I still yearn for a prequel related to Iroh's journeys, but there's obviously plenty of readily exploitable post-bellum plotlines. The one thing I don't want to see is an older incarnation of the Gaang.
> ...


 I wouldn't be opposed to an Iroh gaiden or something since he was my favorite character. :33


Shaidar Haran said:


> Meh, I like the current mix of bustier men and more hope.


Quiet, you.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quaero said:


> HOLY S#/T!! SOUND THE ALARM! STOP THE PRESSES!
> 
> A new Avatar project in the making, with both creators on board!!!!
> 
> ...


*is late but doesn't care*
 I just fangasmed, lol This is so amazing!!! Thank you thank you thank you! I love MTV...I love Nick... I LOVE THEM BOTH! Oh god I hope this gets made. 

Woot! I am so freaking stoked!!!


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Meh, I like the current mix of bustier men and more hope.



Yes, we could all use more hope speeches.


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you all seen the new trailer? 

Omg epic, and it's in 3D....why did I not know this yet?


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja7wGBIYLGc&playnext_from=TL&videos=bwSVqJoEZmA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
Yue, Appa, battles, Zuko, fire nation salamanders
There are so many words to say, so ill let you all say them.


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

I literally geeked when I saw it earlier...I like how it shows Katara doing some bending, and looking fierce


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

Gifs already? lul
I did appreciate her actor more whne i saw her war face


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

Why yes of course, I work fast 

Yes the war face was awesome 

It's so awesome it's gonna be in 3D


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

Muse if you can get a still of her war face id be grateful.
high quality is a must


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

Best quality i could manage good sir


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

Lul derp
I hope shes 16


----------



## Muse (Apr 23, 2010)

I think she's only 15


----------



## Burke (Apr 23, 2010)

Muse said:


> I think she's only 15



Meh, well, i just sent that pic you gave me to be edited by a very talented artist.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 23, 2010)

The new trailer looks fantastic!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 24, 2010)

Bison butt.



In 3D!


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 24, 2010)

Quaero said:


> HOLY S#/T!! SOUND THE ALARM! STOP THE PRESSES!
> 
> A new Avatar project in the making, with both creators on board!!!!
> 
> ...




Don't care that I am late buuuuttt..

FUCK YESS!!!


Avatar:The Last Airbender was indeed one of the last great western animations together with The Spectacular Spiderman,and TSS was canceled..

Either make this the distant past or the future with a new Avatar and new characters please!


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if I should see Avatar in 3D, something tells me it will just be like Clash of the Titans.


----------



## Burke (Apr 25, 2010)

Im going to see it in 2D definetly, the 3D is just cheap post production 3D like alice in wonderland and clash of the titans, its not filmed in 3D like avatar


----------



## Shade (Apr 25, 2010)

So Rokudragon after all? I thought a reviewer mentioned that Roku was in there. Other than that, looks fantastic, the Yue girl looks spot-on.


----------



## Quaero (Apr 25, 2010)

Is it just me, or do Yue's eyes look... off?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 25, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Is it just me, or do Yue's eyes look... off?



It looks like one eye is pointing straight and the other a little right 



Nøøps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja7wGBIYLGc&playnext_from=TL&videos=bwSVqJoEZmA&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> Yue, Appa, battles, Zuko, fire nation salamanders
> There are so many words to say, so ill let you all say them.



Oh snap! That dragon and Appa are freakin' cool!

I can't believe they ruined he Blue Spirit like that -- I'm losing more and more respect for M.Night.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Im going to see it in 2D definetly, the 3D is just cheap post production 3D like alice in wonderland and clash of the titans, its not filmed in 3D like avatar



Not like it's hard to do though, just have two cameras at a natural width apart


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 26, 2010)

Holy fuck! I just saw the trailer and it really looks good! And it has Appa! 

But who's the dragon? Is that supposed to be Roku?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 26, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Holy fuck! I just saw the trailer and it really looks good! And it has Appa!
> 
> But who's the dragon? Is that supposed to be Roku?



I think the dragon is supposed to be M.Night's interpretation of Koh, the Face-stealer. Aang does look like he is trying to keep a straight face when the dragon appears.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 26, 2010)

This new trailer is fucking mindblowing! I almost fainted from it's bad assery. Appa looks perfect! And the CGI looks...BRILLIANT! This movie is definitely looking kick ass the more trailers it provides.



> I can't believe they ruined he Blue Spirit like that -- I'm losing more and more respect for M.Night.


STFU


----------



## Noah (Apr 26, 2010)

...goddammit. I've officially turned. I can't wait for this movie now.

and lol @ any "M.Night is losing respect" comments I've ever read. Respect was gone and The Village, credibility was gone at Lady in the Water, and both were kicked in the dick with The Happening. At this point, he's earning it back.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 26, 2010)

Noah said:


> ...goddammit. I've officially turned. I can't wait for this movie now.
> 
> and lol @ any "M.Night is losing respect" comments I've ever read. Respect was gone and The Village, credibility was gone at Lady in the Water, and both were kicked in the dick with The Happening. At this point, he's earning it back.



Hahahahahahahahaaha, no.  

NO but seriously, this movie will definitely gain back a lot of love for NIght's movies from moviegoers....I hope. I know I'm stoke for it. And I know it looks like TLA will be his best yet.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Apr 26, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I can't believe they ruined he Blue Spirit like that -- I'm losing more and more respect for M.Night.


 
What?! Blue Spirit looks awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 26, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> What?! Blue Spirit looks awesome!



That's what I think too.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

People the film actually looks like the anime, we should be fucking glad it doesn't look utter shit. I can just about get over Katara and Sokka being so pale but why is the fire nation Indian? They could have easily hired some asian actors who'd look the part.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> but why is the fire nation Indian?



Because they're firebending is powered by spicy curry.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 26, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Because they're firebending is powered by spicy curry.




No, but that's a cool wish.

Its because M.Night is racist against Chinese/Japanese/Asian people and did not like them that way....oh, and he probably likes the Fire Nation so much, he wanted it to be centered around Indian people.
*
@UltimateDeadpool and Ishinoue:*
You be-eth on crack...eth!


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 27, 2010)

M.Night looks like he may have a gem here. My personal concern is, that all the fight scenes will over use the slow motion.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

I think they slowed it down for dramatic effect and just for the commercials.


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 27, 2010)

I think so too. Just to add emphasise for the moves, or bending, in the fight scenes.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 27, 2010)

I havent seen any new clips out yet


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well go and see the new trailer, man. They're wicked cool.

Also, I like the slow-mo stuff but not if it's over used! It gets rather annoying to watch. But I'm sure it won't be slow-moed all the time...I hope.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 27, 2010)

my biggest concern is that we've yet to see ANY Zhao in any of the trailers or promotional material. We don't even know what Mandvi looks lie in costume. Not even any photos. 

Just seems a little weird for someone who should, essentially, be the main bad guy for the first movie.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea, that's bothering me too. I don't think we're gonna get any more trailers either. hmm..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 27, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> my biggest concern is that we've yet to see ANY Zhao in any of the trailers or promotional material. We don't even know what Mandvi looks lie in costume. Not even any photos.
> 
> Just seems a little weird for someone who should, essentially, be the main bad guy for the first movie.


Isn't he the one getting smashed by four pillars of water at about 1:27 in the new trailer?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Isn't he the one getting smashed by four pillars of water at about 1:27 in the new trailer?



I thought that too


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2010)

> my biggest concern is that we've yet to see ANY Zhao in any of the trailers or promotional material.



Aasif Mandvi, the guy from Daily Show is playing Zhao, wtf


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

What?

Then the acting will suck, because his acting in the show isn't good at all


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2010)

I hope I can take him seriously as a villain.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

I hope I can take his acting serious as anything


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 27, 2010)

This probably sounds a bit weird, given my stance on the casting so far, but why not just get Jason Isaacs  to play the part? He's a damn good actor, he can certainly do intimidating (something I'm not sure Mandvi can pull off). Not to mention, he frikin voiced Zhao in the show so he already knows how to handle the character!


----------



## Koi (Apr 27, 2010)

Because putting an English actor in brownface is offensive.. I guess.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, they're already making all the other nations a mix of different races. Why not the Fire Nation too.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! Jason Isaacs looks almost like Zhao! I'd love to see him play the role, but M.Night won't do it 'cause he isn't Idian....


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 27, 2010)

He should. They modeled Zhao of off Isaacs face.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 27, 2010)

Really? I didn't know that.

Well, Isaac wouldn't have been able to do it. He's got a lot of production to do ^.^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Avatar jokes on the Daily Show


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Apr 28, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm still waiting for Avatar jokes on the Daily Show



I hope Jon Stewart talks about TLA! That'd be awesome! XD

Also, I really really liked Jason Isaacs as him too. He was perfect for the role.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 28, 2010)

Any confirmation of MOMO being in the movie?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, Momo is in it.


----------



## Burke (Apr 28, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Well, they're already making all the other nations a mix of different races. Why not the Fire Nation too.



Well, only the air nomads are true mix of ethicities
north water tribe is caucasian
Southern is inuit like
fire nation is indian
earth nation is african and oriental asian
air nomads are mix of all races.

Oh and zhao will not have zhaoburns, and there will be no more trailers


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2010)

Wait....Earth nation is African and Air Nomads are a mix? Why didn't he freakin' keep it like the show?

I keep seeing so many wrongs that I'm starting to doubt the movie. Big time.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2010)

Earth Nation looks mixed. I would have preffered Fire Nation being asian rather than Indian, but hey as long as the film is good I don't care.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2010)

I care. The show's culture was Asian, not Indian 

The movie better be good, or I'll throw up on M.Night for wasting my time :d


----------



## masterriku (Apr 28, 2010)

But isn't India part of Asia?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2010)

Indians and Asians are different though. They sound different, look different, speak different, live different, move different, think different....everything was changed because M.Night was being racist, is what it is.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

He tried to color-blind cast but failed hard.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 28, 2010)

Isnt M Night....Indian?


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 28, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Isnt M Night....Indian?



Yes...and racist toward the Asian people, obviously.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 28, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Indians and Asians are different though. They sound different, look different, speak different, live different, move different, think different....everything was changed because M.Night was being racist, is what it is.



Indians *are* Asians since India is in Asia. What you're referring to are East Asians. (Chinese, Korean, Japanese, etc)


----------



## Burke (Apr 30, 2010)

Unas the Slayer of the Gods
Stop arguing.
Plot...


----------



## masterriku (Apr 30, 2010)

You know I saw a picture of young Kratos from God of war and I mistook him for Aang a second


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 30, 2010)

Is the movie's Zhao still gonna be called Zhao because after watching that video and seeing him as an Indian, the inconsistency is a bit unsettling... With Iroh and Zuko, it doesn't sound so bad since the names still feel a bit generic imo but Zhao is undeniably a chinese name... Also, he's missing those sideburns. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway, I thought the plot was good. They managed to fit in quite a number of scenes from the season into the film. The only thing I don't like is how the dragon is now the spirit guide for all Avatars rather than Roku's dragon unless he doesn't plan to reveal it until Aang meets Roku.


----------



## Noah (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh hey, a shot of Zhao at about 6:32. He has no facial hair.

You may all begin your irrelevant bitching now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Apr 30, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Indians *are* Asians since India is in Asia. What you're referring to are East Asians. (Chinese, Korean, Japanese, etc)



I'm talkin' 'bout their lookies.


----------



## Noda. B (Apr 30, 2010)

After seeing the trailers, I'm wondering if Iroh's character is gonna be the same. The guy looks more like he should be playing Ozai more than anything. 
Other than that and the fact that Katara sticks out like a sore thumb, I can't wait for the movie. Trailer look awesome.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 30, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Unas the Slayer of the Gods
> Stop arguing.
> Plot...



It seems like they're trying to get some important factors into the movie, but just all jumbled up and out of order.


----------



## Burke (Apr 30, 2010)

Noah said:


> Oh hey, a shot of Zhao at about 6:32. He has no facial hair.
> 
> You may all begin your irrelevant bitching now.



Thats Ozai
played by... that guy from live free or die hard
Aasif Mandiv plays zhao


----------



## Superstarseven (May 1, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> It seems like they're trying to get some important factors into the movie, but just all jumbled up and out of order.


No, it appears to be in order. It's not as if you have the Blue Spirit appearing at the Northern Water Tribe. I can't think of any series adapted to film that tried to summarize an entire season in 2 hours. It's a tall order and it has the possibility of working onscreen.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 1, 2010)

Ordinarily I *HATE *movies where kids are the main characters... but these trailers are making me really want to see this movie bad.



The only thing that looks like it will take some getting used to is the new Aang's voice.  It's much deeper than his cartoon counterpart.  And is the water tribe princess suppose to be blind? Cause it looked like she was talking in a different direction than the actors lol


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 1, 2010)

Holy fuck, how did I miss _this_?! 





> Zarghami outlined the network's strategy, which included five key areas, such as expanding the brand, being a leader in animation, supercharging key franchises and being tops with 'tweens. "Expanding the brand" happens this summer with the theatrical release of M. Night Shyamalan's "The Last Airbender," the first in a three-film, live-action franchise based on Nickelodeon's animated series "Avatar: The Last Airbender." *Nickelodeon has "Avatar" creators Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko developing a new series, too, Zarghami said.*





> *Nickelodeon has "Avatar" creators Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko developing a new series, too, Zarghami said.*





Now I'm confused, but I guess the "mini-series" or "project" debate is more complex than I previously thought it was. 


Side note: I saw this as well: Link removed. A guy claims that the new series would be an older version of the Gaang. But he also claims that Alison Stokke is cast to be Azula, so I believe zilch from him.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> Holy fuck, how did I miss _this_?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know, I missed it, until my sister ran in my room and screamed it for everyone to hear. 

If they make it, it might not be about Aang anymore. He might be teaching the new avatar or something.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 1, 2010)

But when Aang dies the new Avatar is born. So Aang teaching the new Avatar is out of the question 

Hopefully the new series will come out soon :33


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 1, 2010)

I think Emma was referring to Aang in more of a "Roku" role. One of the padt Avatars mentoring the new one in spirit form.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 1, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I think Emma was referring to Aang in more of a "Roku" role. One of the padt Avatars mentoring the new one in spirit form.



Yes! Exactly.

I'm quiet sorry, I don't know how to word what I think properly.


----------



## Shade (May 1, 2010)

Quaero said:


> HOLY S#/T!! SOUND THE ALARM! STOP THE PRESSES!
> 
> A new Avatar project in the making, with both creators on board!!!!
> 
> ...



Jove, you really missed it a while back. 

I am really hoping it has the same level of richness in every aspect of it as the original, rather than something Nick's thrown together to coincide with the movie.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 1, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yes! Exactly.
> 
> I'm quiet sorry, I don't know how to word what I think properly.



It's alright, I sometimes have the same problems too :3


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 1, 2010)

Shade said:


> Jove, you really missed it a while back.
> 
> I am really hoping it has the same level of richness in every aspect of it as the original, rather than something Nick's thrown together to coincide with the movie.



Yeah, but I never saw the NYDailyNews article. This is a straight source.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 1, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> It's alright, I sometimes have the same problems too :3



I should learn to take longer on my posts, so I don't confuse someone or myself 
(I'm in the process of re-learning the elements of Ubuntu, oh how I missed her.)



			
				Crew said:
			
		

> ......television project is currently staffing up for production, with open postings for Storyboard Artists, Revisionists, and Supervisors; Prop and Character Designers; and a Live-Action/Animation Reference Coordinator.



This part makes me think a new cast of characters and a new art creator will be made. I don't think, if it goes through, that it'll look like Avatar: The Last Airbender nor have its characters.... 

I'll be good if it has Toph


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 1, 2010)

Mike and Bryan were the ones that devised the look of the show, and as long as they're around it will look exactly like Avatar: the Last Airbender. Just with different characters.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 1, 2010)

Isn't "Character Designers" a change of art? o.O
O, I might be wrong lol


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 1, 2010)

No, that should only affect character appearances. The basic look of the show (tone, colors, landscape, etc.) will not change unless Mike and Bryan leave. Especially Bryan, since technically he's _the_ Art Director and all decisions in that regard go through him.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> No, that should only affect character appearances. The basic look of the show (tone, colors, landscape, etc.) will not change unless Mike and Bryan leave. Especially Bryan, since technically he's _the_ Art Director and all decisions in that regard go through him.



Oh  I understand now. 

I hope, if we get new characters, that the next Avatar is a girl. That would be so awesome.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 2, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh  I understand now.
> 
> I hope, if we get new characters, that the next Avatar is a girl. That would be so awesome.



Considering _Avatar_'s track record with strong female characters, I wouldn't be surprised if they consider it. I'd be surprised if Nickelodeon went along with it, though. 

Pleasantly surprised, I should say.


----------



## Burke (May 2, 2010)

Wait i thoght you said that some guy said it would be about an older gaang and then now were talking about it being a totally different cast.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 2, 2010)

"Some guy on the internet" isn't always the most accurate source of information. From what I have gathered, it appears that he might have been correct about some stuff, so he can't be totally dismissed, but people are still skeptical of him at that forum so it's information to be considered suspect.

That what I've gathered.

The guy also claims that internet phenomenon Alison Stokke will play Azula. I should note: _unwilling_ internet phenomenon Alison Stokke. So I'm wondering what exactly this guy might have said to garner the tiny bit of credibility he appears to have; but I've done enough investigating of a The Last Airbender forum.


I pray he's wrong because I do not want to see an older Gaang, and crave new stories told within the rich _Avatar_ universe.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 2, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Indians *are* Asians since India is in Asia. What you're referring to are East Asians. (Chinese, Korean, Japanese, etc)


Beat me too it, I gotta frequent this topic more...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 2, 2010)

Mike and Bryan and pretty much stated that Aang's story has been told. So, as much as I would like to see a continuation, I don't really think there;s much there to tell. The Ursa storyline, as much as people want it to be this big grand adventure, I doubt would be much to base an entire series on (even if it is just a mini-series). I mean honestly, with Zuko being Firelord now, it would pretty much boil down to him having Ursa's picture pasted all over the place with "find this woman, get a shit-ton of money" printed on it. Not terribly exciting. 

Now Azula on the other hand. There's probably a story to be told there (hey, what's that in my sig?), but, once again, they've both said that these characters stories have been told. So, chances of it being new characters, new time period, is pretty likely. 

I'm hoping it's all about the brief time in Kyoshi's life when she ran an all girls bath house, and the hi-jinks that ensued.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 2, 2010)

Wait, who is Alison Stokke? I've never heard of her.


----------



## Chocochip (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Burke (May 3, 2010)

Hm, quite hot, yes, but i dont have high hopes for her


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Hm, quite hot, yes, but i dont have high hopes for her



Considering the appalled reaction that she had to her unexpected "fame," I'd place the odds of her being cast as Azula extremely low. Sounds like a farfetched rumor to me. And you'd also be asking a novice actress to play the character requiring the most complex acting in the series.


----------



## Shade (May 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Two new posters_


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 3, 2010)

Thank you Koi; now I see orange/blue contrast. 

Love both, and the video captivated me. I'm so ready for this goddamn movie now I can't even contain it. I do think the 3D will probably be underwhelming, and the 2D experience will be just as satisfying.


I'm not sure what it's like back in America, but at the Pathe! here in Nederland, they have the promotional material up in the movie's foyer:



Real life


----------



## Ema Skye (May 3, 2010)

Blue/Orange 

I like the new posters but Zuko's hair bothers me a little in the second one


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> http://slanchreport.com/images/stories/allison_stokke.jpg



She looks like she'd play a good Azula, but she needs to get Azula down. They'll most likely go for someone else though.



Shade said:


> *Spoiler*: _Two new posters_


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 3, 2010)

Given that Azula was already being voiced by a woman in her 40's (Grey DeLisle), if they do do an "older" Gaang mini series, they'd probably just use her for older Azula as well. 

It's a bullshit rumor. Plain and simple. Stop speculating on it.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

Well, this Alison, kinda looks like she'd play the role pretty good, in looks wise.....


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 3, 2010)

But she isn't an actress. At all. She's only 'net' famous because she was an attractive female high school athlete who had some of her pictures thrown online than every perv across the net was clamoring to find out who she was. 

She was freaked out about the whole thing (especially since, at the time all this went down, she was underage) and did everything she could to duck out from the (internet) spotlight. 

This rumor has about as much validity as someone making the random claim that "starwars kid" is going to appear in the final season of "Lost".


----------



## Terra Branford (May 3, 2010)

Hey, all I'm saying is that she sorta looks like Azula. I know she's not a actress. :c


----------



## Superstarseven (May 4, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Given that Azula was already being voiced by a woman in her 40's (Grey DeLisle), if they do do an "older" Gaang mini series, they'd probably just use her for older Azula as well.
> 
> It's a bullshit rumor. Plain and simple. Stop speculating on it.



Grey was born in '72 so she certainly wasn't in her 40's when she started voicing Azula back in '05.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 4, 2010)

Shit, she's younger than I thought. I think I'll go try and hook up with that*. 


*this is exceptionally unlikely.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 4, 2010)

That video is wayyy to short  But those two posters are amazing!! I love them.


----------



## Piekage (May 5, 2010)

Another Poster guys.



I like it.


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Another Poster guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.



Oh hell,that looks awesome!


Hope the movie lives up to the hype though..


----------



## Krombacher (May 5, 2010)

I loved the series but the final fight was shit 

First and 14,000s reply


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I loved the series but the final fight was shit



I want to punch you in the nads for the horrible lie you just told..


----------



## Krombacher (May 5, 2010)

Aang pwned the fire lord

You cant call that a fight


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> Aang pwned the fire lord
> 
> You cant call that a fight



Umm..that was the point I  think..it was just one human,no matter how strong he was,against the incarnated spirit of planet Earth,the ultimate bender,the keeper of the natural balance.

Of course it was buttrape.


----------



## Krombacher (May 5, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..that was the point I  think..it was just one human,no matter how strong he was,against the incarnated spirit of planet Earth,the ultimate bender,the keeper of the natural balance.
> 
> Of course it was buttrape.



I dont want a buttrape as a final fight thats why he was imo shit


----------



## Ciupy (May 5, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I dont want a buttrape as a final fight thats why he was imo shit



He thought that he was the ultimate being,but in the end the Phoenix Lord was just a man,incredibly skilled but whose dreams of greatness could not be justified in any way.

The final fight was just a huge lesson in humility for him when faced with the real deal,the ultimate bender.

Twas awesome.


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2010)

Love the music and the design. And also on one of the pages we get a real good look at the fire nation ships and they look really awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 5, 2010)

Corran said:


> Love the music and the design. And also on one of the pages we get a real good look at the fire nation ships and they look really awesome.



Wow! The new site is awesome!


----------



## Burke (May 9, 2010)

Saw the trailer before iron man, and i was like "man this is really legit"


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

Anyone gonna watch it in 3d?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 9, 2010)

I don't really like 3D 'cause Avatar (smurf kind) ruined if for me. :c

But I might, because, well, its Avatar the Last Airbender lol


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2010)

I don't see the point to watching very many movies in 3D tbh.  Plus I'm always into saving a few dollas.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2010)

New Trailer gave me a great feeling...this movie might actually rethink my position on M. Night movies.

Too bad the damned thing is in 3d though.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 9, 2010)

There is a normal version too, Emperor.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> There is a normal version too, Emperor.



Hopefully my theater will be playing then, as I really don't want to shill out 25 dollars for me and my sister to go see it.

Doesn't mean I won't though.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 9, 2010)

There will be a 2D and a 3D release everywhere ^.^


----------



## Superstarseven (May 12, 2010)

15 page preview of upcoming Avatar art book



Try before you buy?


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2010)

Pfft, buying anyway.


----------



## Shade (May 12, 2010)

Goddamn, that looks sweet.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 12, 2010)

Saw the new trailer when I saw iron man 2. Looks fucking sweet.


----------



## Burke (May 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmWCi1-ZjFk&playnext_from=TL&videos=F9wm5J6yGb0&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Dar ya go!


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

That's a lot of gel there, Dev. Trying to get that Edward Cullen look?


----------



## Altron (May 16, 2010)

They really fucked up the Fire Nation and Firebenders who look like a ripoff of the immortals from 300.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2010)

Movie looks amazing.


----------



## The Potential (May 17, 2010)

Love the new trailer! Me and my ex were like wow! I'm deffintly going to see it now looks great!


*Spoiler*: __ 



First I was the only one in my household that even watched the show. Now my whole house loves it


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2010)

It's hard to believe that we're only 6 and a half weeks away. If we talk about the actual movie itself in this thread, maybe we really will hit 1000 pages.


----------



## Hannibal (May 17, 2010)

Movie looking good, can't wait till they cast Azula


----------



## Burke (May 17, 2010)

OH jove-kun! Your so optimistic 
: ohjove
pek


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 17, 2010)

Are there plans for an epic AVATAR re-watch of season 1 before the movie release?


----------



## Hannibal (May 17, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Are there plans for an epic AVATAR re-watch of season 1 before the movie release?



I've been doing in on my DVD for the last 2 weeks


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Are there plans for an epic AVATAR re-watch of season 1 before the movie release?



That's a good idea. We have 20 episodes. We latest we should probably conclude would be June 30th. Even if we only did it on weekdays, we could start as late as June 3rd.


Side note:

Artbook out on June 15th. On Amazon for $23. You can also "look inside" right now.

Book 1 Collector's Edition out June 22. On Amazon for *$25*!!!!


----------



## Koi (May 17, 2010)

New coworker of mine who is all-around pretty awesome was like, "Eh.. I dunno, I just couldn't get into the Avatar thing?  Is it good?"  And I was like, "Bitch, there is GENOCIDE AND LEGIT CHARACTER DEATH in a kids' show!  It HAS to be good!"


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2010)

Koi, let's go see this together.  You, me, and your boyfriend.


----------



## Superstarseven (May 18, 2010)

Jove said:


> Side note:
> 
> Artbook out on June 15th. On Amazon for $23. You can also "look inside" right now.




Yeah the Art book looks great. If you're a hardcore fan like Jove and I are, you'll notice that many of the images first appeared on the Avatar section of the Nick website. As an admirer of Animation and also a fan of the series, this purchase is a no-brainer for me. I also want to mention, as an aside, that I always enjoyed the character designs used when Moi studios animated the show in the third season. They were much more Anime-like than the ones used for JM Animation or DR Movie.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 18, 2010)

I still can't believe the Collector's Edition is only $25... $25 for _seven_ discs. Although in my case, I'm basically paying $25 for 1 disc. 


I'm starting to worry about the movie. I hope M. Night's desire to make the film more M. Night-ery doesn't kill the movie's appeal. If you make a deep and powerful and moving kid's movie, generally you highlight the lighthearted and jovial aspects of the movie. It's when people see the movie in the cinema that you draw them in with substance.

These trailers make it very clear that this is going to be a serious movie. I hope he didn't drive away the younger audience, because this movie is obviously needs it.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 18, 2010)

Just to bring back horrible memories. Didn't everyone just love the huge gaps between Seasons 2 & 3, along with 3 or 4 month hiatus in the middle of the latter.


----------



## Burke (May 18, 2010)

Jove, will there be a "son of The Post"?
As in a 10 page write up of your opinion onevery point and aspect of the movie?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 19, 2010)

Some great fan art I came across searching DA.




Older Toph



The Gaang + Enemies


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 19, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Some great fan art I came across searching DA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH DEAR GOD, OLDER TOPH BROUGHT BACK THE MEMORIES OF THAT NEW HENTAI GAME I WANT TO REPRESS


----------



## Ciupy (May 19, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> OH DEAR GOD, OLDER TOPH BROUGHT BACK THE MEMORIES OF THAT *NEW HENTAI GAME *I WANT TO REPRESS



Why,tell me more about this..


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 19, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Why,tell me more about this..


NO 

Not even if you do that creepy hypnosis thing they used under Lake Laogai


----------



## Shade (May 19, 2010)

So that Zuko backstory manga is out. Anyone gonna buy it?


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2010)

Pretty sure watching the series is enough tbh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2010)

I don't wanna read no Sucko manga.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 19, 2010)

At least Dave Roman, friend of Avatar, is involved: Grant Morrison On The Psychedelia, Influences, And 'Great Achievement' Of 'Batman And Robin'




> MTV NEWS: How familiar were you with "The Last Airbender" before taking on this project? You worked at Nickelodeon Magazine for a while, so I assume you were pretty familiar with Aang and Zuko already...
> 
> DAVE ROMAN: I was actually there when the TV show first started.









> So there were still a lot of questions, and there’s this three-year gap when Zuko was on his quest, and you never see anything about what that quest was like or what specifically kept him going during that quest. So the prequel allowed us to really explore it in a lot more depth. It showed you things you might have assumed, or things you might not have.






> One of the best episodes of the series is called "The Blue Spirit," and it's also a scene that is integral to the film...
> 
> ...but there’s no time to really explain it in the film, and there was barely any time to explain it in the series. So we were really able to delve into that in the prequel. It was really fun to give it a little bit more of an origin.





> MTV: So you talked to them about the book?
> 
> ROMAN: I did, I did. *I don’t know if I was supposed to, though, because it was..*. Well, I’ll talk about it publicly now, but when I got the job, both myself and Allison were a little nervous about it because of our relationships with the show. I really respect Mike and Bryan and Aaron, so I felt like I needed to get their blessing.



Ummm... what exactly did he mean? He never addressed why he might not have been allowed to talk to them. And why wouldn't he, they're executive producers on the film. 


Seriously, it's a great interview. You'll all enjoy it, and he discusses the nomenclature of "manga" and "anime,"  too.





This is what it looks like inside:


----------



## Piekage (May 19, 2010)

Shade said:


> So that Zuko backstory manga is out. Anyone gonna buy it?



I'll be checking it out tommorrow.


----------



## Koi (May 19, 2010)

I'll only read any of this stuff if my library gets it, honestly. :\


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2010)

I'd like to see an Azula Counterattack OVA.


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'd like to see an Azula Counterattack OVA.



She will try and drop Sozen's Comet on to the Earth Nation?


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2010)

Corran, Azula Endless Waltz could be a good OVA too.  

I'm hyped about the movie.  This line from the series represents my state of mind pretty well.  "My heart is so full of hope that it's making me tear-bend."


----------



## Koi (May 21, 2010)

Rofl.  I hope they include Ember Island Players in the movies, just because.   Even if it's like, a minute and a half worth of stuff.  Or the poster!  I would love it if they put the poster in the background somewhere.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2010)

So nothing about Ursa?


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2010)

Ember Island Players was a fucking awesome episode.  Hilarious shit for 20 straight minutes.

Best reenactment since the Mr Satan Cell Games reenactment.


----------



## Koi (May 21, 2010)

I adored that episode.


And no, no Ursa.. _yet_.






BTW why do we not have a subforum?  One thread with 14k posts, three movies coming up AND some other project.. don't they warrant one? :<


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 21, 2010)

I dunno, I kinda like it all being within one thread. This is like the internet's most perfect Avatar destination.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Ember Island Players was a fucking awesome episode.  Hilarious shit for 20 straight minutes.
> 
> Best reenactment since the Mr Satan Cell Games reenactment.



Agreed, hilarious


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 21, 2010)

I just liked that they managed to do a recap show with entirely new footage.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Ill probably buy it


----------



## Burke (May 21, 2010)

Dudes, i so call modship on that subforum. :33
Me, reikai, stab, riku, and Jove kun of course 
I mean, if heroes gets one, we should 

I noticed, that manga, its supposed to be in the look of the movie coming out yes?
Theyre all pale so it confused me.
And im sure thats Azula yes? it just looks exactly like her in the show, so im just confused 
As for me? Lul, hell naw. Im poor.

I think that it would be in brykes best interest to make an "Azula's return" OVA Possibly with Ursa closure. Or, heck, make it an animated movie.


----------



## Kno7 (May 22, 2010)

Koi said:


> Rofl.  I hope they include Ember Island Players in the movies, just because.   Even if it's like, a minute and a half worth of stuff.  Or the poster!  I would love it if they put the poster in the background somewhere.



This.

I was reading old posts in this thread and realized Cabbage Man won't be in the movies.
Now I'm sad.

Guess it was to be expected, with M. Night Charmalarmalan giving the movie a darker tone and all.


----------



## Quaero (May 23, 2010)

*Breaking News on the Airbender Times*



4 days ago Viacom trademarked "AVATAR: LEGEND OF KORRA", thus confirming the new series, and probably also the fact that it is a new avatar altogether.

*We'll be back with more information at noon*

Now if you excuse me, I'll be fan-gasming  over there...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 23, 2010)

DAMN YOU QUERO! DAMN YOU FOR STEALING MY GLORY!

I was just coming in here to post that same thing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2010)

I believe we should all change our avatars to that for a week.


----------



## tigersage (May 23, 2010)

if ur talking about the m,ovie then yea ive seen the preview and its cool but they will probably finad a way to fuck it up, uif ur talking about the anime show thenthat show finished ovr 3 yrs ago, but it isnt really similiar to naruto except for the fact that he has wind p[owers. does naruto ave a flying bison does naruto have 1 country trying to take over the world. there are siiliarities and differences as well its not reaaly like naruto.


----------



## Quaero (May 23, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> DAMN YOU QUERO! DAMN YOU FOR STEALING MY GLORY!
> 
> I was just coming in here to post that same thing.



6 minutes too late I'm afraid 

Anyway, It's SPECULATION TIME!

Korra sounds water tribe-ish, the first avatar was a waterbender, Mike and Bryan have stated that they wanted to explore the origins of the Avatar...

Do you realize what this could mean???


----------



## Quaero (May 23, 2010)

Jove said:


> I believe we should all change our avatars to that for a week.




Jove has spoken! His will be done!


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 23, 2010)

tigersage said:


> if ur talking about the m,ovie then yea ive seen the preview and its cool but they will probably finad a way to fuck it up, uif ur talking about the anime show thenthat show finished ovr 3 yrs ago, but it isnt really similiar to naruto except for the fact that he has wind p[owers. does naruto ave a flying bison does naruto have 1 country trying to take over the world. there are siiliarities and differences as well its not reaaly like naruto.



I... what?


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2010)

Quaero said:


> *Breaking News on the Airbender Times*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There is a God..and he endorses quality products!

Edit:

Is this the legend about the origin of the Avatars?


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2010)

Quaero said:


> *Breaking News on the Airbender Times*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



By AviVarela!


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 23, 2010)

That looks so unnatural with that balderdash Nick logo.


----------



## Ciupy (May 23, 2010)

Jove said:


> That looks so unnatural with that balderdash Nick logo.



I know..but they seemed to think that the old one wasn't "hip" anymore..


----------



## Quaero (May 23, 2010)

Jove, I require your assistance! My GIF refuses to move! what do i do?


edit:

Nevermind XD



Here is a 125x125 for us non-senior members


----------



## Piekage (May 23, 2010)

I wonder what's happening. Probably more movie ta...



Quaero said:


> *Breaking News on the Airbender Times*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then I came a few times.



> I believe we should all change our avatars to that for a week.



Consider it done.

I wonder what it'll be about. Korra sounds like a female name, and legend could imply that it takes place in the past. I kind hope it takes place after the 100 Year war, cause I want to see what happened to the planet WAY down the line.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 23, 2010)

Piekage said:


> I wonder what it'll be about. Korra sounds like a female name, and legend could imply that it takes place in the past. I kind hope it takes place after the 100 Year war, cause I want to see what happened to the planet WAY down the line.



In some countries, the Avatar TV series title is called 'Legend of Aang' and not 'The Last Airbender' so its not necessarily something in the past.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2010)

I guess the new series is a good idea.  But I am sort of disappointed.  I like our current batch of characters.  I wanted an expansion of the original series.  :S


----------



## Gansu (May 23, 2010)

The truth about Azula from Mike and Bryan:
Electronic Dance Music Thread

Personally, I think Korra would be a female airbender or waterbender.


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2010)

That's what I want to see.  A reformed Azula on the path to redemption.  Some sort of side-story OVA.  Zuko and Aang realize they need her help to stop the threat looming over the world.


----------



## Burke (May 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipBFT9INaAM&playnext_from=TL&videos=nIhRx8ueEF8&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Pew pew.


----------



## Piekage (May 23, 2010)

Just picked up the Zuko prequel manga. I thought it was pretty darn dope.


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2010)

Zhao is one GQMF.  I have sooo many issues with that plot.  And god damn do all those white people in Inuit gear look ridiculously out of place.  gg mnight


----------



## Saturday (May 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> By AviVarela!



I can't wait for this, I watch re-runs everyday of the last airbender


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> By AviVarela!



Oooh! Looks interesting!


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 23, 2010)

Now, lets play the speculation game, and pester Rufftoon until the End of Days.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Rufftoon?  Who or what, is that?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 23, 2010)

who actually got hired on as a storyboard artist (I think sometime in the second season). She also produces a hell of a lot of fanart*, including her own fancomic (about Zhao in the watertribe). She's also worked on a lot of those Avatar comics that showed up in the Nickelodeon magazine. 

Since she was an active member of the fan community long before being hired on to the show, and still retains those connections, she's pretty much become a wealth of information regarding anything related to what's going on behind the scenes. 



*and yes, it still counts as fanart even if you work for the show in an official capacity. I remember when the Zutaran community blew a gasket when that picture drawn by the Korean animation director for the show (of Katara and a shirtless Zuko standing back to back) turned up and they swore that, because the guy worked for the show, that that somehow made it canon. No, no it doesn't.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Oh wow, she's very talented. Thanks for clearing it up for me, Stab-o-tron5000 lol


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2010)

Oh I'd just like to point out that whoever said firebenders can create their own fire in the film is partially a big fat liar.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 23, 2010)

Who told you that?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 23, 2010)

Quaero said:


> *Breaking News on the Airbender Times*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMFG YES YES YES!!!!!!! Best news I've heard in a while. New goal in life: Survive long enough to make it through this series.


----------



## Kno7 (May 23, 2010)

New Avatar series? That's great news!

Now do we still need to go watch the movie


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2010)

The new series won't have Zuko, Katara, Azula, Toph, Sokka, Ty Lee or any of the other good characters though.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2010)

Hopefully I can get into the new series. I hate leaving behind the characters I love in the same universe.


----------



## Corran (May 23, 2010)

What do we reckon? Distant past or distant future setting for new series?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 24, 2010)

Sincerely hoping for a future setting. I'm curios as to how the world is post Fire Lord Ozai.


----------



## Kno7 (May 24, 2010)

A series set in the future would be cool. And who knows, maybe we'd be able to see Aang, by the vessel of the avatar. You know, how Aang used to talk to Roku.

I'd also be curious to see if there'd be any airbenders in the future :ho


----------



## Ciupy (May 24, 2010)

Maybe we will get to see the first Avatar..

That would be kickass!


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2010)

Yeah motherfathers! Yall know Korra better be the first avatar 

Jove, your thoughts?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The new series won't have Zuko, Katara, Azula, Toph, Sokka, Ty Lee or any of the other good characters though.



We can hope it will still be good though, right?


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2010)

A future timeline would be good.  We could learn about Zuko and Katara's children.


----------



## Noah (May 24, 2010)

I'd kind of like to see a far-future avatar. Avatar set in an post-industrial revolution or even a steampunk era. Either that or way back in the beginning of Avatarness. No less than 5 generation difference in either direction, I says. I want no mention of the group we know or anyone who is/was related to them. None at all. Nope.


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2010)

Derrr, the origins of the avatar is more inteesting x3
... to me


----------



## Koi (May 24, 2010)

Same same.  I'd rather there be an origin story.  I want to know if the first Avatar was a necessity, or something that happened by chance.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> Same same.  I'd rather there be an origin story.  I want to know if the first Avatar was a necessity, or something that happened by chance.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2010)

Fuck yeah new avatar. And I agree with setting it in the future. At most I only want to see the gaang in flashbacks to the past.


----------



## Narcissus (May 24, 2010)

A new avatar series huh? I honestly hope it will keep the same level of quality as the first one did.

This will be interesting.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2010)

What was the budget for the movie?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Piekage (May 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> What was the budget for the movie? Does anyone know?



According to Wikipedia, 110,000,000.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2010)

Shit.  That puts a lot more pressure on the project than I thought.  At least it was cheaper to make than Speed Racer.


----------



## Enigma (May 25, 2010)

Was this "Korra" ever mentioned in the first series?


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2010)

Based on that GIF, I wouldn't be surprised if Korra is related to Sokka somehow.


----------



## masterriku (May 25, 2010)

Anyone still have that Gif from ember island player were Zuko screams HONOR!?


----------



## Burke (May 25, 2010)

Fuh, i had that one in my sig too...
Shiz, ill find it for you riku


----------



## Burke (May 25, 2010)

I was looking back
Into this avatar thread
I found haiku wars

Couldnt find HONOR
So i am sad to say this...
You are on your own


----------



## Kno7 (May 25, 2010)

don't tell me that now
we'll have to write in haikus
for all of our posts


----------



## masterriku (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Noops I think I have a vague idea of what page it might be TO MY GLORIOUS QUEST!

Edit:It seems to have disappeared from where it once was DESPAIR!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 25, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Was this "Korra" ever mentioned in the first series?


When I searched "Korra"
On avatar.wikia,
Only .


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 25, 2010)

The honor gif. I still had it laying around.


----------



## Kno7 (May 25, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> When I searched "Korra"
> On avatar.wikia,
> Only .



I got exited,
Hoping to find new info,
but no, nothing new.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> A future timeline would be good.  We could learn about Zuko and Katara's children.



That's not unnoticed, mister. 



One of the most enchantingly enigmatic aspects of _Avatar_ was it's time setting. It was certainly archaic, due to the pre/proto-industrialism, semi-Feudal village setting, systems of government, predominance of barter and market and traditional trade, and clothing. But it also seemed eerily futuristic, basically due to the bending which provided an otherworldly and advanced element. Part of me interpreted the possibility that this is a world set _beyond_ our own time, an exhausted and simple land land hundreds of years beyond the collapse of our power systems. At this point in the _Avtar_ universe, Industrialism was being reborn.


Anyway, I'd prefer to keep _Avatar_ grounded in this type of setting, removed from Modernity. But I also know the limitations of this. Considering Mike and Bryan's previous comments, the likely setting for this story will be hundreds of generations before Aang and probably concerning the origins of the Avatar.

If we're lucky, this is not the last story to be told in this universe, and perhaps the next one will take place well after Aang saved the World.

But who knows, perhaps they changed their mind and this _will_ be a sequel. I wouldn't be shocked by that. A little dismayed, but not shocked, and I'd gladly accept it.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

After reading people's opinions on when Korra should be set I like the idea of Korra being the original Avatar. I think it could make a hell of a journey especially since Korra would have no idea what they are. Great chance for growth and adventure.
I wonder who the antagonist would be though.

But I think another question is, is Korra a girl or boy? I kinda like the idea of it being a girl just to switch it up and would give a new perspective on being a strong female lead.


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2010)

Interesting question.
Personally, Korra sounds female, mostly because K is most common in female names
Katie
Katrina
Kris
Kathy
Kathleen
and the one we all know
Katara
So i bet my money on female.


----------



## masterriku (May 26, 2010)

excuse me while I go mourn my manliness because the first letter in my name is K.


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2010)

masterriku said:


> excuse me while I go mourn my manliness because the first letter in my name is K.



There are exceptions 
like Kriston
and any other CH name where the parent wanted to get creative


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

I wanna see Avatar in a steampunk world.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I was looking back
> Into this avatar thread
> I found haiku wars
> 
> ...


Limericks are superior


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I wanna see Avatar in a steampunk world.


I thought Avatar was already steampunk...Unless you mean steampunk in the way of being "neo-victorian"


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

I want to win the "not as much of a jerk as I could have been" award!


----------



## Superrazien (May 26, 2010)

I would imagine this would be a prequel though, since Aang was the last Airbender. Once Aang dies no more Airbenders, so how could this person be the Avatar of they can't master air.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Aang's ancestors could pick up the air bending trait, couldn't they?


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> I would imagine this would be a prequel though, since Aang was the last Airbender. Once Aang dies no more Airbenders, so how could this person be the Avatar of they can't master air.


I don't think you need to master all arts to be Avatar, besides, the Avatar could tap into the knowledge of all past Avatars, so it's possible to learn airbending without born airbenders.

So it could still go either way.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Besides, as shown in the show there is always the possibility of someone learning how to bend air. No one is really 'born' as a bender, they are shaped.


----------



## Quaero (May 26, 2010)

Not so sure, if its genetic, then Aang's kids may be airbenders as well, and if it's learned, Aang can search potential candidates.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Besides, as shown in the show there is always the possibility of someone learning how to bend air. No one is really 'born' as a bender, they are shaped.


It's probably a culture thing as well, maybe being raised to a certain nature makes the individual have an easier time to bend a certain element. 

Like Aang for example, showed that it's difficult for him to learn bending styles that are the harmonious opposite to his nature. Aang took to waterbending easily, because it is a yin style, but Earthbending and Firebending was difficult since they were yang styles.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Eh, Yin is the dark side, so... xd

But I agree that mastering a bending style means accepting the frame of mind that goes along with it, and also to understand it. That's why the Dragon ep was so wonderful, showing to Aang that fire is life.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, Yin is the dark side, so... xd
> 
> But I agree that mastering a bending style means accepting the frame of mind that goes along with it, and also to understand it. That's why the Dragon ep was so wonderful, showing to Aang that fire is life.


Yes, yin is dark, but it's not evil -_-

The erroneous Westernized idea of the Taiju is annoyingly persistent, please understand, the yin and yang has never EVER represented duality of good and evil.

And Airbending and Waterbending are still Yin styles, yin is soft, and cool, like silk, Yang is hard and hot.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Aang's ancestors could pick up the air bending trait, couldn't they?



Well, according to Mike DiMartino:




I think this is balderdash, but even if it's true it doesn't necessarily mean that Airbending is extinct after Aang. As long as there is an Avatar, there is a living Airbender. So really, there would be three more generations of Avatar to teach Airbending to people before the cycle would, or could, be broken.

But perhaps the new series could illuminate this murky area. We do know that people are born with the ability to bend. It's partially genetic, but we have been shown a pair of identical twins in which one could bend and one could not. Bending appears to be a delicate amalgam of spirit, biology, and upbringing.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Was Aang momentarily "killed" by Azula?  Was he resurrected by Katara?  I'm wondering if another Avatar was born in the instant of his "death".

Think Buffy The Vampire Slayer.  The Master Killed Buffy and as a result, Kendra became the next slayer.

Any chance I am on to something?  Or am I just a hopeless Azula fanboy?


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

I think it's more of a genetic aptitude rather than simply yes/no, though. I think drive is by far the most important factor, or spirit in your summation. Biology is less so, as I doubt Air Bisons, the Moon, Dragons, Badgermoles and humans have similar genetic traits...


Also, yes, I want to see a Neo-Victorian avatar world.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 26, 2010)

According to thinkbabynames...

 So we'll probably be seeing a female avatar here.

I personally hope that we get to see Spirit Aang, meaning this would have to take place in the future. Whatever it is, I'll be happy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Was Aang momentarily "killed" by Azula?  Was he resurrected by Katara?  I'm wondering if another Avatar was born in the instant of his "death".
> 
> Think Buffy The Vampire Slayer.  The Master Killed Buffy and as a result, Kendra became the next slayer.
> 
> Any chance I am on to something?  Or am I just a hopeless Azula fanboy?



You _are_ a hopeless Azula fanboy, but you raise a question that has been basically answered, but is still debatable.

The _official_ answer is that Aang was very briefly dead due to Azuka's attack, Katara's healing water that was thankfully not used upon Jet was used to revive Aang, and the flash of his arrow was sort of a "reset." There was not enough time for a new Avatar to be born, because usually this tales place within a week after the Avatar's death.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2010)

Jove said:


> Well, according to Mike DiMartino:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, the title, I think, just refers to Aang functionally being the last airbender, AT THE MOMENT, rather than ever ever ever.

It seems to go a bit with the Chinese epic tropes that talent in martial arts can be genetic, or being born with excellent bone structure. Although, it not always is.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

I think the innate aptitude for bending might be transferrable by the energy/ki of the parents or something like that... seems more likely for the avatar world than genomes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I think it's more of a genetic aptitude rather than simply yes/no, though. I think drive is by far the most important factor, or spirit in your summation. Biology is less so, as I doubt Air Bisons, the Moon, Dragons, Badgermoles and humans have similar genetic traits...
> 
> 
> Also, yes, I want to see a Neo-Victorian avatar world.



That's very true, Davey. It's never been fully explained, but here is an interview that is the basis for most of our understanding of how humans bend in the _Avatar_ world, which is pretty much exactly what you said:



> RM: Okay, next I know I'm going really left brained and you can call me a geek because I am, but in "The Fortuneteller" you have a pair of twins...kids...one is an earthbender and one isn't. So is bending genetic, or is it some sort of spiritual thing? How does it work?
> 
> BK: Mike and I just got new puppies. They're brothers. They have the same mother and father. Same litter. Mike's dog can just sit in a crate and be happy as a clam. My dog just loses all control...everything. Who knows why these things happen? They're beyond our full understanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

I'mma genius. 


Wouldn't it be interesting to see other styles besides Chinese martial arts woven into bending? Grappling-orientated styles would be a bit difficult, but I'd definitely like to see Boxing, Muay Thai, Savate and such incorporated. 

Maybe there's another continent on the Avatar planet. With weapon-orientated bending.


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2010)

Jove said:


> That's very true, Davey. It's never been fully explained, but here is an interview that is the basis for most of our understanding of how humans bend in the _Avatar_ world, which is pretty much exactly what you said:



So, in theory, what that interview means is that, you dont have to be a decendant of an airnoad to bend air, the individual must ... stumble across it. Like there could be airbeners born in the earth kingdom wth no airbending ancestors, but since there was noone ever around to teach air bending styles, that individual never knew they could. The reason that people in the air temples could bend air is because the older benders or the elders had some sort of test to see if someone could bend air. If theres noone around to test these people, like Bryke said, they could go their whole lives without knowing they were a bender.
So, i wouldnt be surprised if, in the future, someone comes across old air bender training guides and tests themselves, and then discovers they can bend air.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I'mma genius.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be interesting to see other styles besides Chinese martial arts woven into bending? Grappling-orientated styles would be a bit difficult, but I'd definitely like to see Boxing, Muay Thai, Savate and such incorporated.
> ...





Hopefully not Sambo, cause we do _not_ need a Fedor in the _Avatar_ universe. Not even a fully realized Avatar...


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

Or if they come across an airbending creature and have enough desire to pick up the trait, like the original airbenders did.

I really doubt that bending could strongly improve ground-game, though. xd Bending is more like beamspam than anything. Why throw a rock at someone when you're close enough to punch them in the face.

I'd like to see more combinations, though. People that aren't the Avatar combining the elements. Or hell, maybe even moving away from that system entirely.


----------



## Burke (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Or if they come across an airbending creature and have enough desire to pick up the trait, like the original airbenders did.



Yes! Yes! Realization!
To all of the people who are diehard in thinking that bending is genetic, and to further inforce my previous post. 
The way i see it, people had always been able to bend the elements. Anyone anywhere at any time cuold be a bender of any element. But it was only the people who first studied the elemental guide animals did people realize what they discovered. With the dragons, giant badgermoles, sky bison, and the moon, the certain people tapped into their energies. 
So, even if aang dies without an heir, if someone who has the ability to bend air deep inside them somehow learns the styles, we could see the rise of the airbenders...
Avatar: The Rise of the Airbenders


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

I do not think it's so much a case of having always been able to bend elements, but moreso internal energy. By focussing it on something specific outside of the body, more control is available over it, resulting in a more noticable effect. It is also easier to pick something up if you have an example/inspiration for it.

Man, it'd be awesome to see a boxing match of benders. Like Mashiba most likely being air/firebender, Ippo being an earthbender, Takamura probably just being the Avatar, Sendou as fire/earth, etc.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Was Aang momentarily "killed" by Azula?  Was he resurrected by Katara?  I'm wondering if another Avatar was born in the instant of his "death".
> 
> Think Buffy The Vampire Slayer.  The Master Killed Buffy and as a result, Kendra became the next slayer.
> 
> Any chance I am on to something?  Or am I just a hopeless Azula fanboy?



Kinda like what happened in Kingdom Hearts when Sora temporarily became a heartless.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I do not think it's so much a case of having always been able to bend elements, but moreso internal energy. By focussing it on something specific outside of the body, more control is available over it, resulting in a more noticable effect. It is also easier to pick something up if you have an example/inspiration for it.
> 
> Man, it'd be awesome to see a boxing match of benders. Like Mashiba most likely being air/firebender, Ippo being an earthbender, Takamura probably just being the Avatar, Sendou as fire/earth, etc.



Wow, I was totally going to post that bending seems to favor the  Miyata's of the world. But... after the last two fights, I'd like to take my mind off Ippo for the next several years. 


But yeah:

Martinez = Avatar-Fire Lord
Date = Fire-Bender (Iroh)
Kimura = Waterbender-Avatar
Volg = Airbender?


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2010)

I'd imagine Volg more as a fire/earth type, to be honest. He's incredibly solid, but also has that immense hunger for victory that would qualify him as a firebender.


----------



## Piekage (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Was Aang momentarily "killed" by Azula?  Was he resurrected by Katara?  I'm wondering if another Avatar was born in the instant of his "death".
> 
> Think Buffy The Vampire Slayer.  The Master Killed Buffy and as a result, Kendra became the next slayer.
> 
> Any chance I am on to something?  Or am I just a hopeless Azula fanboy?



I've always pondered that. I think it's unlikely though. The Avatar Spirit is one entity, not something shared like a Slayer's power is. Another reason would be because it takes a week for a new Avatar to be selected by the AS. Still, that'd make for an interesting fanfic.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

I've been rewatching the series a bit in preparation for the film.  Do you guys have favorite episodes?

The Chase was pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Kno7 (May 26, 2010)

I watched "Jet" today


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Pfft.  Big deal.  I watched Jove's favorite episode today too.  The Beach.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I've been rewatching the series a bit in preparation for the film.  Do you guys have favorite episodes?
> 
> The Chase was pretty fucking awesome.



I'm not gonna rewatch before the film comes out, just so I don't have that "elitest" attitude when I see the movie and complain about every single thing they change  We know a lot of people will do this.
Kinda want to go in and watch the movie and have fun and not try to compare it to the tv show too much.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> I'm not gonna rewatch before the film comes out, just so I don't have that "elitest" attitude when I see the movie and complain about every single thing they change  We know a lot of people will do this.
> Kinda want to go in and watch the movie and have fun and not try to compare it to the tv show too much.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2010)

I don't care whether or not it's genetic. Aang should increase his chances and take up harems of wives over his increased lifespan.  He could easily repopulate the Air Nomads.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

I have a habit of nitpicking with adaptions. I don't want to with this movie so I'm remaining optimistic about the movie 
And to be very honest, I'm surprised that so much has actually been kept in tact judging from the trailers.

On the topic of Airbenders making a return in the future of the series, the Air Nomads may be gone but there could be a different race of airbenders that emerge over time.


----------



## Koi (May 26, 2010)

How are they going to justify the fact that the Fire Nation killed all the Air Nomads if in the movie they can't even create their own fire?  SERIOUSLY, THAT MAKES NO SENSE MNIGHT AND I HATE YOU.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

Well Fire Nations advantage has always been its technology and the Air Nomads probably weren't expecting an attack. Damn hippies


----------



## Koi (May 26, 2010)

Yeah but.. all the Nomads had to do was _blow the fire out_.  And I thought all this Fire Nation tech was relatively new?


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

"I did a bad thing.  I know I did.  And you deserve revenge.  So why don't you take my mother?  That would be fair."

I want to see that scene in a movie at some point. I thought that was so fucking funny how he was willing to sell his mother out like that.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I've been rewatching the series a bit in preparation for the film.  Do you guys have favorite episodes?
> 
> The Chase was pretty fucking awesome.



Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread

Electronic Dance Music Thread


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 26, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Or if they come across an airbending creature and have enough desire to pick up the trait, like the original airbenders did.
> 
> I really doubt that bending could strongly improve ground-game, though. xd Bending is more like beamspam than anything. Why throw a rock at someone when you're close enough to punch them in the face.
> 
> I'd like to see more combinations, though. People that aren't the Avatar combining the elements. Or hell, maybe even moving away from that system entirely.


Team bending was possible, Toph and Katara worked together bending mud.


Hangatýr said:


> I do not think it's so much a case of having always been able to bend elements, but moreso internal energy. By focussing it on something specific outside of the body, more control is available over it, resulting in a more noticable effect. It is also easier to pick something up if you have an example/inspiration for it.
> 
> Man, it'd be awesome to see a boxing match of benders. Like Mashiba most likely being air/firebender, Ippo being an earthbender, Takamura probably just being the Avatar, Sendou as fire/earth, etc.


The other side of the hemisphere, is Soul Caliber, ATLA=Tekken 


Koi said:


> Yeah but.. all the Nomads had to do was _blow the fire out_.  And I thought all this Fire Nation tech was relatively new?


M. Night's change is seriously bugging me 

Feels less like an adaptation, and more of an overhaul/reboot/whathavej00. For a professed fan of the show, he sure has no qualms over muddying about the canon.

...

Then again, Zutarians are fervently professed fans, and they really want to change the canon


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Team bending was possible, Toph and Katara worked together bending mud.
> 
> The other side of the hemisphere, is Soul Caliber, ATLA=Tekken
> M. Night's change is seriously bugging me
> ...



M. Night's reasoning is that it adds a new plot point for the movie, and, obviously, provides another big moment for Zuko in the end to show his character growth.

I guess the fact that, due to his obsession with catching the Avatar, he SWAM INTO A GODDAMN ARCTIC ICEHOLE, TO FOLLOW SEAL OTTERS, *ON A HUNCH*,  WAS NOT ENOUGH.


----------



## Quaero (May 27, 2010)

You're not alone:


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 27, 2010)

Quaero said:


> You're not alone:


The most adorably woobie genocidal murderers ever. 

Maybe M. Night's canon gives them the advantage through some twisted turnabout of the underdog effect...

Pointless, dumb change, to add on to just Zuko's character, Zuko was nuts enough, no need to add to it by doing a widespread change to the series gearworks. That's like that whole dawizard debacle.

Sorta makes firebending redundant if they have flamethrowers to fuel them...I guess it's handy to be able to steer your napalm or whatever, but if they can make flame throwers, why bother with "hand to hand" firebending? Why not just use flamethrowers, firebombs, and other such incendiary ordinance at a distance, with widespread effect, rather than risking mooks face to face with benders who have a large advantage comparably? A lone firebender could probably take maybe one or a few other benders at a time, and risk getting smoooshed or drowned, while just ablating a charging hoard of enemy benders with hot, firery ordinance from a distance, with firebender operated weaponry, seems much more logically effective and safer.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2010)

M. Night is a fucking retard, anyway.


----------



## Burke (May 27, 2010)

Jove said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



AW SHAT!
Jove just brought The Post down on ur ASSES!
*fist bump jove*


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> How are they going to justify the fact that the Fire Nation killed all the Air Nomads if in the movie they can't even create their own fire?  SERIOUSLY, THAT MAKES NO SENSE MNIGHT AND I HATE YOU.


I know, right?

Try telling that to M.Night and my sister.

And if they can't create fire on their own....what the heck is the point of the Black Sun or the Eclipse? 

They could just start a fire and use that! >.>


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 27, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Try telling that to M.Night and my sister.
> 
> ...


Now that's a good point, why didn't I think of that? 

Maybe in the movie, an eclipse would be a religious holiday for the coal man and lamp oil merchants to take the day off >.<


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 27, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Try telling that to M.Night and my sister.
> 
> ...



What about lightningbending, how the heck is Ozai supposed to stand a chance against Aang!? What is the point of Sozin's Comet!?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What about lightningbending, how the heck is Ozai supposed to stand a chance against Aang!? What is the point of Sozin's Comet!?



Sozin's comet is the Black Sun, isn't it? Maybe I'm getting them all mixed up 



> Maybe in the movie, an eclipse would be a religious holiday for the coal man and lamp oil merchants to take the day off >.<



Yup. Or M.Night wanted the _fantasy world_ to be _realistic_.

How obtuse.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 27, 2010)

Oh shit, I forgot about Combustion Man...Are they just going to exclude him from the story entirely? Or Azula's trademark blue flames? Or the reason why Iroh is called the "Dragon of the West"?


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

Not to mention the attack while an eclipse is happening will not happen, what a dumbass.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 27, 2010)

Okay, from we can gather now, since Firebenders can't make fire anymore...



They have to use lamps and shit
The majority of the Fire Nation's military is at a disadvantage
Firebenders can't really produce their own heat, they can't ionize/superheat the air to make air lances, therefore building up the static electricity to Lightning Bend.
Sozin's Comet and a solar eclipse are worthless now
All this to give Zuko a defining moment in the movie? What? M. Night has broken everything about the Firenation that made them such a ginormous threat, not only that, he's broken two major Deus Ex Machinas that HELD UP MOST OF THE SERIES! And now that it's quite likely Lightning Bending is dead, that just takes away from Zuko's character! His defining moments of learning how to redirect lightning, and actually using it on dear old daddy.

So...M. Night didn't really add on to Zuko at all with this change...At most, he took away a lot from Zuko.

So, he broke most of the story, and his justification was that Zuko needed a bump in his development. He never got why Firebenders could make their own element, and now he's thinking, "Oh man, I gotta correct this grievous error in the movie!I know, lets give them flamethrowers, and lamps, and hell, maybe jetpacks!"

Arrrrgh.

I'm gonna lose it, if he says to Lightning Bend, Firebenders have to carry packs with Baghdad Batteries around...

If that's gonna happen, why bother with sending in their troops face to face with their enemies, if they got technology like that?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2010)

My sister informs me (Even if its true, its really stupid!) that most of the firebenders are novices and can't create their own flames yet -- but the general and Iroh and higher up people, can create their own fire.

I don't know where she got this from, but....yea, I still think its stupid, if the above is true. >.<


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 27, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> My sister informs me (Even if its true, its really stupid!) that most of the firebenders are novices and can't create their own flames yet -- but the general and Iroh and higher up people, can create their own fire.
> 
> I don't know where she got this from, but....yea, I still think its stupid, if the above is true. >.<


M. Night said that only the accomplished could do it for "real" in an interview

If that's true, then Lightning Bending could still be present in the story, so any one who can Lightning Bend, can Firebend with no need for other sources. 

I suppose Sozin's Comet would probably make ALL Firebenders be able to bend without the need of torches and open flames. 

It might work actually, despite it being a dumb change, the Eclipse could take away ALL Firebending, even with flames around.

Though, given that they have fire based weaponry, why don't they just bother developing those instead? They had a hundred years since becoming a major military power...


----------



## Burke (May 27, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh shit, I forgot about Combustion Man...Are they just going to exclude him from the story entirely? Or Azula's trademark blue flames? Or the reason why Iroh is called the "Dragon of the West"?



Chill chill chill chill CHILL!

- Iroh has the abilty to bend fire without a source.
- In the movie, he teaches zuko how to manifest heat energy without a source. That will lead to bending without a source.
- If zuko has the potential to bend without a source, then azula definetly should be able to.
- I also assume that powerful benders like Ozai will also be able to do this.
- In the movie, sozins comet gives ALL of the firebenders the ability to bend without a source.
- The solar eclipse will still make the firebenders completely useless. source or no source
- I also figure that with the coming of the comet, ozai will be able to lightning bend.
- I also figure combustion man wont make an appearance but its anyones guess.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 27, 2010)

Comby might only be in there for badass appeal, even though he wasn't much of a badass, more like a slightly incompetent Terminator.

Anyways, he'd only be in the movie, to decorate the posters to reel in non/un-fans.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

Azula is gonna be be some india chick won't she?

I wanted some hot korean girl


----------



## Terra Branford (May 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Azula is gonna be be some india chick won't she?
> 
> I wanted some hot korean girl



Yup...Actually, I wanted her to be Chinese, since, well you know, they were Chinese in the show.


----------



## Quaero (May 27, 2010)

I would have been conformed with them at least _looking_ like their animated counterparts. But not even that...


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Chill chill chill chill CHILL!
> 
> - Iroh has the abilty to bend fire without a source.
> - In the movie, he teaches zuko how to manifest heat energy without a source. That will lead to bending without a source.
> ...



Noops makes the most sense in this thread as usual.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 27, 2010)

Corran said:


> Noops makes the most sense in this thread as usual.


I said it first...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2010)

Wait, this is a new development? I thought this and that the more advanced firebenders could bend without a source were old news?





ReikaiDemon said:


> Sozin's Comet and *a solar eclipse are worthless now*


Just like the lunar eclipse - death of the moon spirit - was useless even though waterbenders had sources. Oh, wait...


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 27, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Wait, this is a new development? I thought this and that the more advanced firebenders could bend without a source were old news?Just like the lunar eclipse - death of the moon spirit - was useless even though waterbenders had sources. Oh, wait...



Ha. I like this.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 28, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Wait, this is a new development? I thought this and that the more advanced firebenders could bend without a source were old news?Just like the lunar eclipse - death of the moon spirit - was useless even though waterbenders had sources. Oh, wait...


I referred to it in my next post...

Anyways, I wish Avatar was dubbed in Chinese, because my parents REALLY want to be able to understand the series ._.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2010)

Wow, Nicktoons is really going all-out for _Avatar_ this upcoming month:

Season 6 Synopsis



AvatarExtras for every episode, including...
Premiere of Book 2 and 3 of AvatarExtras, in full
Movie Marathon with seven hour-long "movies"
"Power Marathons" every weekend
"Warrior Week"
A week-long, _commercial free_, airing of Book 1.


I presume the seven hour-long movies are the seven "double episodes." The Avatar Returns (101-102), The Siege of the North (119-120), The Fury of Aang (210-211), The Secret of the Fire Nation (212-213), The Crossroads of Destiny (219-220), The Day of Black Sun (310-311), and The Boiling Rock (314-315).


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Wait, this is a new development? I thought this and that the more advanced firebenders could bend without a source were old news?Just like the lunar eclipse - death of the moon spirit - was useless even though waterbenders had sources. Oh, wait...


The thing is, it's still a stupid idea. Even the weakest firebender should be able to bend fire without a source.

That's why everyone is raging. 


Jove said:


> Wow, Nicktoons is really going all-out for _Avatar_ this upcoming month:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Oh damn I wish I had nicktoons.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (May 28, 2010)

Darth said:


> The thing is, it's still a stupid idea. Even the weakest firebender should be able to bend fire without a source.



That's one of the things that pisses me off. Even the weakest benders have a source...

This thing:

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's called the motherfucking SUN!




It's changed like these that have me worried. Like making Zuko's scar a rugburn instead of something substantial that covers 1/3 of his face and is probably the first thing people notice about him. What's the point? 

It's like M. night just doesn't get the actual story... or the characters. I get the feeling he didn't watch this going "Oh man, this would make such a good movie." So much as watching this and going "Aw man, I can make this so much better!"


----------



## Darth (May 28, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> That's one of the things that pisses me off. Even the weakest benders have a source...
> 
> This thing:
> 
> ...



I'm with you all the way man. 

I just hope he doesn't mess around with bloodbending or metalbending.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> Noops makes the most sense in this thread as usual.


Inorite 



ReikaiDemon said:


> I said it first...


 
Someones stillsore about the book 3 combustionman promotional.



Jove said:


> Wow, Nicktoons is really going all-out for _Avatar_ this upcoming month:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Jove, or someone,better keep track of all of the noteworthy extras.
I wish i had nicktoons e_e


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 28, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Jove, or someone,better keep track of all of the noteworthy extras.
> I wish i had nicktoons e_e



I don't have it either. 


Hopefully the girl that was screencapping Book 1 on ASN will continue for this round of episodes. Or someone picks it up, at least.


----------



## Shade (May 28, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yup...Actually, I wanted her to be Chinese, since, well you know, they were Chinese in the show.



wat .                                                      .                                   .


----------



## Coteaz (May 28, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yup...Actually, I wanted her to be Chinese, since, well you know, they were Chinese in the show.


I thought Earth Kingdom = China, Fire Nation = Japan. Roughly.


----------



## Quaero (May 28, 2010)

Its hard to figure things like ethnicity from facial structures in cartoons that are not stereotyping, that's is because they are mostly neutral, so the viewer can "fill the gaps", so to speak, and make their own interpretation of the character. Its like reading a character from a book, but more restricted, as you have a visual image to begin with. 

Thats why the setting is so important in that regard, as it gives you a huge deal of information on who the characters are, and where are they from, without making it blatant, or obvious.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

Hopefully nick doesn't totally shaft Avatar again like they did near the final season of the last one.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2010)

I thought Fire Lord Ozai was a disappointing final villain.  He didn't have any history with Aang.  There was no animosity between the 2 of them.  He met Aang for the first time right before he fought him.  It would have been a lot better if Aang and friends had been about to achieve a big victory in a previous battle, but Ozai had shown up and turned the tide.

I liked the finale, don't get me wrong.  I just considered Azula a better villain and would have preferred to see her maintain her sanity and maybe overthrow her father and become the primary antagonist.  I think that could have been more interesting.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Hopefully nick doesn't totally shaft Avatar again like they did near the final season of the last one.



Your meaning?


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

> Hopefully nick doesn't totally shaft Avatar again like they did near the final season of the last one.



How can they have shafted Avatar when they didn't?


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How can they have shafted Avatar when they didn't?



I was talking about all the delays and mishandling near the final few episodes.


----------



## Burke (May 28, 2010)

You cant reshaft what has already been given the "shaft"


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 28, 2010)

Actually, the Firenation are sorta like the Han Chinese as well...

EDITMG, I killed the "discusion"


----------



## masterriku (May 29, 2010)

Yes you should be ashamed of yourself.

or probably a calm before the storm.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 29, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Yes you should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> or probably a calm before the storm.


I'm the beginning of a supercell 

Hey, do you have the english patched BBS? :33


----------



## Prendergast (May 29, 2010)

north korea sounds like that earth nation capital where everything is staged and kept secret.


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm the beginning of a supercell
> 
> Hey, do you have the english patched BBS? :33



We were so dumbfounded by your post that we had to recouperate for a day


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2010)

New TV spot. We might get glimpses of silly Sokka.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> I thought Earth Kingdom = China, Fire Nation = Japan. Roughly.



Errr.. 

Not really no.

It really depends on which area of the nation we're talking about. I mean the Northern and Southern Water tribes both seem like Native American's/Eskimo's. But their were also river water benders in the swamp that seemed more like Amazon tribes. 

You can't really attribute one Nation to a currently existing country.


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2010)

I am excited about the movie.  I think Dev Patel knocks his Zuko character out of the park.  Love his appearances in the most recent trailer.


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> New TV spot. We might get glimpses of silly Sokka.



I ocld ahve sworn they arent making any new trailers.
Link please


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (May 30, 2010)

Dance with Me - Nouvelle Vague


They've also kept the falling soot as a signal that the fire nation is arriving. Not a big deal, buts still a nice touch.


----------



## masterriku (May 30, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm the beginning of a supercell
> 
> Hey, do you have the english patched BBS? :33



Nah I decided to wait out the english release  that and my psp's memory stick isn't big enough to hold it >__>


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Dance with Me - Nouvelle Vague
> 
> 
> They've also kept the falling soot as a signal that the fire nation is arriving. Not a big deal, buts still a nice touch.



Hell yeah! I love not serious sokka!


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

Can't wait, not so serious Sokka is what we need here, who else will bring the comic relief?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 30, 2010)

Darth said:


> Errr..
> 
> Not really no.
> 
> ...




EK = China and FN = Imperial Japan are valid, if facile, comparisons.


I think that more accurate would be periodical comparisons for the Nations:

Southern Water Tribe = Neolithic
Northern Water Tribe = Hard to place, given what we were shown. Some point after Iron Age, possibly.
Earth Kingdom = High Middle Ages
Fire Nation = Proto-Industrial/Early Industrial




Ennoea said:


> Can't wait, not so serious Sokka is what we need here, *who else will bring the comic relief*?



M. Night says, "Exacta!"


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 30, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Nah I decided to wait out the english release  that and my psp's memory stick isn't big enough to hold it >__>


Well, be warned, the command board minigame is draining all my time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 30, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, be warned, the command board minigame is draining all my time.



I like mine better:


----------



## Burke (May 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> I like mine better:



You should work for nickelodeon


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2010)

I hope they don't take any liberties with Toph's character.  Blindness doesn't always work well in the movies.  Ben Affleck playing Matt Murdock was a complete flop.  I laughed during several serious scenes.  So I am worried they will ignore that aspect of Toph's character and just give her 20-20 vision instead.  M Night, you better not fuck this up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (May 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I hope they don't take any liberties with Toph's character.  Blindness doesn't always work well in the movies.  Ben Affleck playing Matt Murdock was a complete flop.  I laughed during several serious scenes.  So I am worried they will ignore that aspect of Toph's character and just give her 20-20 vision instead.  M Night, you better not fuck this up.


They could solve the problem, by giving Toph literal blind contacts, that way, it's for real at least.

Much easier to make a character act blind in animation, I hope they just don't go with making Toph's actor act sulky than blind.


----------



## Shade (May 31, 2010)

So this Japanese trailer badass or what?
Noumena - Triumph and Loss


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2010)

That's an awesome trailer but,

I still can't get used to the Slumdog Millionaire being Zuko.. >.>

I just have a feeling that the live action bit is going to ruin this for me. They should have kept it animated.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> That's an awesome trailer but,
> 
> I still can't get used to the Slumdog Millionaire being Zuko.. >.>
> 
> I just have a feeling that the live action bit is going to ruin this for me. They should have kept it animated.


Rotoscoped Avatar


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 1, 2010)

Shade said:


> So this Japanese trailer badass or what?
> Noumena - Triumph and Loss


Was that our first siting of Kanna/Gran Gran?


----------



## Burke (Jun 1, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Was that our first siting of Kanna/Gran Gran?



Yes, thats Kanna, no its not new.

but you can tell shes from the northern tribes


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2010)

Darth said:


> That's an awesome trailer but,
> 
> I still can't get used to the Slumdog Millionaire being Zuko.. >.>
> 
> I just have a feeling that the live action bit is going to ruin this for me. They should have kept it animated.


Are you crazy?  Patel looks terrific as Zuko in all of this promotional material.  Katara is what scares me.  I think the actress is too short and too young.  I hope it doesn't bother me when I see it.  :S


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 1, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> You should work for nickelodeon



Nonono - Nickelodeon should work for Jove... Now were cooking with gas.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Are you crazy?  Patel looks terrific as Zuko in all of this promotional material.  Katara is what scares me.  I think the actress is too short and too young.  I hope it doesn't bother me when I see it.  :S



I'm not sure where you're getting that from. She's taller than Noah Ringer (Aang) and she's the right age to play her.


----------



## Burke (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPJ2Dk4Sxms&playnext_from=TL&videos=DmwDUglKYmQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

indepth ftw


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2010)

Jove said:


> EK = China and FN = Imperial Japan are valid, if facile, comparisons.
> 
> 
> I think that more accurate would be periodical comparisons for the Nations:
> ...



That's spot on actually. 



Rukia said:


> Are you crazy?  Patel looks terrific as Zuko in all of this promotional material.  Katara is what scares me.  I think the actress is too short and too young.  I hope it doesn't bother me when I see it.  :S


Lets hope they both do well.


N??ps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPJ2Dk4Sxms&playnext_from=TL&videos=DmwDUglKYmQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> indepth ftw



Indeed.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 4, 2010)

I think this movie looks like a decent adaption, but geez they really did get the Fire Nation people wrong. I though Zuko and Iroh were bad, but after I saw Ozai and Zhao I laughed so hard. They don't even the slightest bit similar to the cartoon version at all.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 4, 2010)

From what I see here, it looks like Zhao going after the Avatar was all Ozai's idea. Even having Zhao questioning it, "He's just one person."

What? That's fucking retarded. 

Going after Aang was completely Zhoa's initiative. It showed just how ambitious, ruthless and power hungry he was. He was after the Avatar for the sole reason of increasing his standing with the Fire Lord. Even if that meant killing the Fire Lord's son. That's a bad guy you can really hate. 

Now we have Zhao as nothing but a lackey doing what he's told. 

Way to completely fuck up and misinterpret that character Shammy. 


And Sokka being the one that breaks the ice and initiates Aangs release...?

There was some fairly subtle symbolism going one with Katara, being the one person that hadn't given up hope on the Avatar's return, also being the person that sets the events in motion that facilitated his return.

On top of that, I have yet to see anything in the previews that show any bad-assednes to her character. Why to I get a terrible feeling that we're going to get the "Ember Island Players" version of Katara in this movie?


All that on top of super serious Aang... I get the feeling that M. Knight just simply doesn't understand these characters.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 4, 2010)

Did M. Night ever justify changing the hairstyles of all the characters in the show? I mean, the Fire Nation doesn't look at all like it's supposed to.

And I recently saw the Northern water tribe sets; they look nice, but they changed everything again. The beauty of the northern water tribe was the european architecture that gave a venice feel.
I don't see any waterways in the clips.


----------



## Eki (Jun 4, 2010)

I dislike M.nights work. So my hope for this movie is pretty low *sigh*


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 4, 2010)

How come in all the trailers we barely hear Aang? It makes me wonder if the kid is going to be a really bad actor.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 4, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> From what I see here, it looks like Zhao going after the Avatar was all Ozai's idea. Even having Zhao questioning it, "He's just one person."
> 
> What? That's fucking retarded.
> 
> ...





Superrazien said:


> How come in all the trailers we barely hear Aang? It makes me wonder if the kid is going to be a really bad actor.


I think he only watched the Ember Island episode, and said he watched the whole thing


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 4, 2010)

^ I am starting to seriously believe that.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2010)

Avatar set. How does it look?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2010)

Too much titty.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 6, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> **
> 
> I like how katara has like 3 layers of clothing in your sig, but its still skin tight xD



Woah! I gotta turns sigs back on!

EDIT: Nice, I love Genzoman's work. Hadn't seen the one of Katara in her Fire Nation outfit yet. Have to go to his DA page and grab that one.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 6, 2010)

I really want them to make a Book 4. I mean c'mon, Aang can't really be the last airbender. They could make up something with Aang discovering potential airbenders & training them so that the 4 kingdoms are balance out.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 6, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I really want them to make a Book 4. I mean c'mon, Aang can't really be the last airbender. They could make up something with Aang discovering potential airbenders & training them so that the 4 kingdoms are balance out.



Boooooooring.

If they made a whole season about that it would immediatly kill the franchise.


----------



## Misha-San (Jun 6, 2010)

damn it Darth you take the good pictures xD j/k 
It looks really sexy I like Suki =]


----------



## Shade (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm getting tired of the same clips they keep putting in every teaser. 

This movie needs to come out already.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Too much titty.



I agree with Hangat?r 



> I'm getting tired of the same clips they keep putting in every teaser.
> 
> This movie needs to come out already.


Me too.
This movie better not suck!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't mind mamms, but NOT ON TOPH.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2010)

DEM HIPZ on Katara.


----------



## Koi (Jun 7, 2010)

Agree!  And Toph is stocky. :<


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2010)

Koi said:


> Agree!  And Toph is stocky. :<



I know, right? How is she supposed to Earthbend with that fucking body?


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like an older version of Toph to me, she doesn't seem as short


----------



## Burke (Jun 7, 2010)

You know what i miss? The avatar joveku "avatar"


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Too much titty.


no such thing.


N??ps said:


> **
> 
> I like how katara has like 3 layers of clothing in your sig, but its still skin tight xD


It's still awesome, point or no. 


stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Woah! I gotta turns sigs back on!
> 
> EDIT: Nice, I love Genzoman's work. Hadn't seen the one of Katara in her Fire Nation outfit yet. Have to go to his DA page and grab that one.


I love it too.


Misha-San said:


> damn it Darth you take the good pictures xD j/k
> It looks really sexy I like Suki =]


Heh. Sorry Misha, I couldn't resist. 


Jove said:


> I don't mind mamms, but NOT ON TOPH.


Oh come on, Adult Toph can be sexy. 


The World said:


> DEM HIPZ on Katara.


Right?


Koi said:


> Agree!  And Toph is stocky. :<


tsk.


Jove said:


> I know, right? How is she supposed to Earthbend with that fucking body?


If anything, she has more stuff to work with. 


Corran said:


> Looks like an older version of Toph to me, she doesn't seem as short


Precisely. It's adult Toph.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Quaero (Jun 7, 2010)

Lets us think the hypothetical situation in witch I access to the Last Airbender movie's soundtrack.Would you be interested in it?


----------



## MKS (Jun 7, 2010)

What if I hypothetically said yes?


----------



## Noah (Jun 7, 2010)

What if my yes was also hypothetically yes?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 7, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Lets us think the hypothetical situation in witch I access to the Last Airbender movie's soundtrack.Would you be interested in it?


....No, not really :c

Maybe the anime's soundtrack, but not the movie. Unless it is really good. I will have to see the movie and judge first


----------



## Jeff (Jun 7, 2010)

Jumping in here, but I finally finished watching Avatar the other week.  Didn't see the entire last season so I had to re-watch the entire thing.  Best thing I've ever watched in my life.

Cheers!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 7, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I would then post a link to it, but still, this is an hypothetical situation, of course.
> 
> Behind this spoiler, the hypothetical link lies, feel free to use it, or not. Hypothetically speaking of course
> 
> ...



Should I put my lawyer hat on now? 

I would seriously have to hear sample before I waste money on a soundtrack. 
The only sound track I bought in my life, was FFVI Piano Soundtrack and the PotC soundtrack.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 8, 2010)

This is relevant to my interests.


Quaero said:


> Lets us think the hypothetical situation in witch I access to the Last Airbender movie's soundtrack.Would you be interested in it?


This not so much.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow! Avatar shirts!

I think I'm gonna buy one now


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 8, 2010)

But which nation do I want to represent?!  Air Nomads, Earth Kingdom, Water Tribes, or Fire Nation?!


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 8, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> But which nation do I want to represent?!  Air Nomads, Earth Kingdom, Water Tribes, or Fire Nation?!



I too am stuck with this dillema 

I might buy one of each


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone remember the episode where Aang enrolled in a school in the Fire Nation?

Remember that party he threw in the cave? I need a gif of the guy who did the crazy freestyle dance. That was freakin awesome.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 8, 2010)

there you go


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YssiTktcK_I&playnext_from=TL&videos=NgKd2QyLClw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Its only a little epic 

Oh and YOUR WELCOME!

Super special surprise goodies at the end


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YssiTktcK_I&playnext_from=TL&videos=NgKd2QyLClw&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Its only a little epic
> 
> Oh and YOUR WELCOME!



OH MY GOD! THANK YOU SO MUCH!

The music does sound good....not spectacular, but I may reconsider now.


----------



## Burke (Jun 8, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> OH MY GOD! THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> The music does sound good....not spectacular, but I may reconsider now.



Did you watch the very end? <w<

Oh and if your so thankful you know what to
<<<<<DO


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

I want that Air nomad shirt.

DO WANT. :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Did you watch the very end? <w<
> 
> Oh and if your so thankful you know what to
> <<<<<DO



Rep.....you?


----------



## Noah (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet drums an Avatar soundtrack does not make. It just sounds like a sweet version of every other American martial arts movie soundtrack. But at least it's not Elfman or Zimmer. I might've just ended up booing throughout the whole movie if it was.

And I'm noticing a serious lack of the Avatar theme in those clips.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 8, 2010)

Noah said:


> Sweet drums an Avatar soundtrack does not make. It just sounds like a sweet version of every other American martial arts movie soundtrack. But at least it's not Elfman or Zimmer. I might've just ended up booing throughout the whole movie if it was.
> 
> And I'm noticing a serious lack of the Avatar theme in those clips.



The soundtrack is a 100% original, no reference whatsoever to the show's music, sadly. 

That said, I've listened to it, it's not akin to music from the show, but it is good in it's own right. Like the soundtrack, I think the movie will end being one of those things in which the new crowd will enjoy it more than the fans of the original work.

Ps: I was not aware of the site filter in my previous post, I worked around it somewhat.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Jumping in here, but I finally finished watching Avatar the other week.  Didn't see the entire last season so I had to re-watch the entire thing.  Best thing I've ever watched in my life.
> 
> Cheers!



Welcome to the club! It's nice that even after its original run new fans still come around here once in a while. 

Still, sometimes I miss the epic shipping wars, and the epileptic trees that sprouted during the hiatuses of the show...

stalgia...


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2010)

Quaero said:


> there you go



That's brilliant but it's too big for me to put it as an avatar.

Think you could change that.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 9, 2010)

Darth said:


> That's brilliant but it's too big for me to put it as an avatar.
> 
> Think you could change that.







What about now?


----------



## Tay (Jun 9, 2010)

Have you guys seen what Momo will look like in the movie? He looks awesome.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2010)

Now that you mention it, no i havent seen him yet, mind sharing?
No links please, just a spoiler tagged pic will be fine


----------



## Tay (Jun 9, 2010)

Here you go.


*Spoiler*: __ 





You can also see the picture at the end of Jeff Palmer's most recent update.


----------



## Burke (Jun 9, 2010)

Tay said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The porn star? lol jk 
running joke

Hey, momo has an appa face!
x3
...
i.e. its creepy


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2010)

Noah said:


> Sweet drums an Avatar soundtrack does not make. It just sounds like a sweet version of every other American martial arts movie soundtrack. But at least it's not Elfman or Zimmer. I might've just ended up booing throughout the whole movie if it was.
> 
> And I'm noticing a serious lack of the Avatar theme in those clips.



Wait.....what's wrong with Zimmer? He's a great composer!


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 9, 2010)

Eek! Momo and Appa look so cute! I love how true to the original they both look!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 9, 2010)

Tay said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Momo kicks ass! 

And so does your awesome sig, Tay!


----------



## Quaero (Jun 11, 2010)

Don't know how legit this site is, but they claim the new series will be 100 years into the future.  

Superman/Batman Annual 4 preview


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2010)

They've been correct about show titles, not so sterling elsewhere.


This is the idiot that said the staff does all the work, that Mike and Bryan _take writing credits without earning them_, and that the staff was prepared to continue the show without M&B. Fuck him.


----------



## Noah (Jun 11, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Wait.....what's wrong with Zimmer? He's a great composer!



Oh wait. I was confused there. I meant Don Davis, even though he hasn't done much as far as movie scores recently. Dunno why I even thought of him, actually.

But Zimmer...he's alright. The thing I don't like about him is that when he does the score for an action movie, it always tends to be VERY industrial sounding. Aside from a possible Fire Nation track or two, it should be the exact opposite of that. The crazy drums we have now are alright, but it needs more eastern-sounding instruments in there.

I still stand behind Jove's initial declaration of Track Team or Bust.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 11, 2010)

I started to listen to the first piece, and was underwhelmed. But I've decided to wait until I've seen the film and then listen to the rest.

But I will never waver from Track Team or Bust


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a very good score overall but I think JNH missed a great opportunity to venture beyond what he's familiar with.  There are scant elements of Eastern sounding music but I think that he should have gone all out. Even when the Track team were given the budget to work with an orchestra they still managed to make it sound otherworldly.
In other words, it's good but it's been done a million times over.

The track team helped to define Avatar. There's a reason fans want an official soundtrack for their collection, I don't know a single person clamoring for the Ben 10 OST. There's something one can feel when they listen to "Agni Kai" that they wouldn't be able to with "Flow Like Water" or "Journey to the Northern Water Tribe".
I'm sorry James, but you've been bested by two guys with a Basic cable animated show and a few commercials to their credits.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

Noah said:


> Oh wait. I was confused there. I meant Don Davis, even though he hasn't done much as far as movie scores recently. Dunno why I even thought of him, actually.
> 
> But Zimmer...he's alright. The thing I don't like about him is that when he does the score for an action movie, it always tends to be VERY industrial sounding. Aside from a possible Fire Nation track or two, it should be the exact opposite of that. The crazy drums we have now are alright, but it needs more eastern-sounding instruments in there.
> 
> I still stand behind Jove's initial declaration of Track Team or Bust.


Ah, kay, 'cause Zimmer is the best, ya know. 



> Don't know how legit this site is, but they claim the new series will be 100 years into the future.


Sounds boring. 

If Toph(?) ain't in it, then its gonna be boring. >.>


----------



## Shade (Jun 11, 2010)

^ Really hoping the characters of the original aren't dragged back in. Their stories are done.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

We'll get great new characters, jeez people let it go.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

Shade said:


> ^ Really hoping the characters of the original aren't dragged back in. Their stories are done.



Where was Toph's story besides trainin' Aang? Ain't much of anything, really. 



> We'll get great new characters, jeez people let it go.



I don't mind new characters, but Toph needs some show time.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

Good news!
Our little Mae Whitman (Aka Katara) Is starring in Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World
She plays the evil lesbian ex girlfriend....


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Good news!
> Our little Mae Whitman (Aka Katara) Is starring in Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World
> She plays the evil lesbian ex girlfriend....



Lesbians aren't sexy 


Mae Whitman? I thought she was busy with the Tinker Bell movies.
*watches them so I know*


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 11, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> I don't mind new characters, but Toph needs some show time.


sounds like you want toph to become the female bumi. badass old earthbender owning the world with only a chin has been done already :<


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2010)

Even if it is set 100 years in the future we will probably get flashbacks of the Gaang anyway.

So they will still be in the show.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> sounds like you want toph to become the female bumi. badass old earthbender owning the world with only a chin has been done already :<



Yay! She's be an even better King Bumi, for sure. 

I don't want flashbacks, I want to get to know the characters that didn't have much spotlight -- Toph.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 11, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yay! She's be an even better King Bumi, for sure.


it does not get better than bumi 

and toph got plenty of spotlight  we all have fond memories of the original characters and know enough about them, i just hope the new characters are equally epic


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> it does not get better than bumi
> 
> and toph got plenty of spotlight  we all have fond memories of the original characters and know enough about them, i just hope the new characters are equally epic



Plenty of time whoppin' ass, yes, but not enough about her, really. I mean, the only episode I can recall souly about her, was when she first came into the show.

Sokka had a few, his sister had some and even Zuko had some >.>

Yes, I hope the new characters will be good. I hoe we get a time skip and the next Avatar is a Earth Bender....they do rock, ya know.


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

Well im know im going to be a nerd and go see scott pilrim and try and hear katara


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

What is Scott Pilrim, exactly...?


----------



## Burke (Jun 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9nS9iDsaj8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NUBVcit5VM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooh! I see 

Geegee! She should concentrate on the Tinker Bell movies, they are mcawesome!


----------



## DominusDeus (Jun 12, 2010)

That movie looks AWESOME_!_


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

DominusDeus said:


> That movie looks AWESOME_!_



Yes, looks, exactly.

We'll sadly have to wait to see if its actually good though :c

It might be another Eragon (movie) mistake >.>


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 12, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Yes, looks, exactly.
> 
> We'll sadly have to wait to see if its actually good though :c
> 
> It might be another Eragon (movie) mistake >.>



Wow. How can one even compare the two in any way?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 12, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Wow. How can one even compare the two in any way?



The Eragon movie and Avatar?

Well, we haven't seen Avatar. And by the commercials, everyone (whether they wish to admit it or not) thought Eragon was going to be a LOTR mcawesome. We were wrong.

We haven't seen Avatar, it could be bad. Eragon had brilliant CGI, so does Avatar. You can't judge from what you've seen until you see the movie.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah but Eragon's source material was pretty bad though. Airbender has the advantage. Although it could very well suck also. I hope that I'm not so blinded by my love of the series that I won't be able to discern how good or bad of a movie it will be.
Adequate I can accept, bad is unforgivable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Yeah but Eragon's source material was pretty bad though. Airbender has the advantage. Although it could very well suck also. I hope that I'm not so blinded by my love of the series that I won't be able to discern how good or bad of a movie it will be.
> Adequate I can accept, bad is unforgivable.



Eragon was a great series, the movie expected to be as good. But looked what happened. 

Don't worry about it, I love Eragon (well, book one) and I wasn't blinded by it, so neither will you, unless you love it more than anything in the world. :amazed

I expect it to be good, but nothing mega special. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 13, 2010)

I saw the Ad for the movie on T.V 

le sigh

sink or swim time is soon.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 13, 2010)

masterriku said:


> I saw the Ad for the movie on T.V
> 
> le sigh
> 
> sink or swim time is soon.



If you're saying its going to be bad, you can't really say that. Well, you can and it could be a predication, but you can't really know for sure unless you see it first.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 14, 2010)

I mean if it sink well then it was bad if it swims then it was good.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Good news!
> Our little Mae Whitman (Aka Katara) Is starring in Scott Pilgrim Vs. the World
> She plays the evil lesbian ex girlfriend....



Holy shit. After three seasons of Avatar I hadn't even noticed it was her playing Katara's voice!

She's a series regular on Parenthood. Pretty decent show.


----------



## Burke (Jun 14, 2010)

Will we even be allowed to discuss the movie when it comes out?
I mean, this thread is about the show.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Will we even be allowed to discuss the movie when it comes out?
> I mean, this thread is about the show.



Well, who's going to _disallow_ us from doing so? There was a thread dedicated to the film but people wanted to talk about it in this one so the "discusion" is serving a dual purpose.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 14, 2010)

The like 8 mods who come(some on occasion) here could suddenly become lawful stupid and modslap for talking about the movie.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2010)

masterriku said:


> The like 8 mods who come(some on occasion) here could suddenly become lawful stupid and modslap for talking about the movie.



None of the mods that come here have any power in this section. Myself included... 

The smods could, but none of them would poke around here unless they have to. I'd say we're fine. I mean, how could you _rationally_ prevent us from discussing it here? The movie is an adaption of the first Book of the show.

I'm sure a movie thread will be made; we can post there, too.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 15, 2010)

Lawful stupid is not rational Jove.

and don't we already have a movie thread or I do a just vaguely remember a whole bunch of race complaint thread very vaguely?


----------



## Burke (Jun 15, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Lawful stupid is not rational Jove.
> 
> and don't we already have a movie thread or I do a just vaguely remember a whole bunch of race complaint thread very vaguely?



Yes you did 

Oh and i forgot... does heroes still have a sub forum? <_< im too lazy to check. If any frachise deserves a dub forum its avatar
With Jove reikai masterriku superstar and myself as mods :>


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 15, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Yes you did
> 
> Oh and i forgot... does heroes still have a sub forum? <_< im too lazy to check. If any frachise deserves a dub forum its avatar
> With Jove reikai masterriku superstar and myself as mods :>



Well, perhaps when Nick was still airing first-run episodes.

So I have two free passes to the film on June 29th at 7pm thanks to ParamountNY@twitter.
For those that have said that they wouldn't pay to see it, here's your chance. 
Since I doubt anyone I know would want to attend, I'll ask here if you'd like the other pass. If you live in the NYC area then you're good to go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 15, 2010)

So is anyone watching the Avatar overload on NickToons? Anyone catch the AvatarExtras?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 15, 2010)

Jove said:


> So is anyone watching the Avatar overload on NickToons? Anyone catch the AvatarExtras?



I am. Is it just me, or do many of those factoids seem redundant? I mean, it's nice to have ones like the tidbit on where the most twins are born like on "The Fortuneteller"; those are interesting, but then you've got ones like "FIREBENDERS BEND FIRE THAT'S WHY THEY ARE FIREBENDERS". 

A mixed bag basically.


----------



## Burke (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats what most pop up videos are about.
So can anyone link me to like someone who actualy talks about infro from the extras?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 15, 2010)

We aren't allow to talk about the movie here? 

That's sound so strange >.>


----------



## Burke (Jun 16, 2010)

Sure we are. I jsut was concerned about the title of our thread being misleading. Or something


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2010)

On season 1 of the show and so far enjoying it. Hope it keeps up in quality.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 16, 2010)

This show kicks ass and the movie will blow my socks off


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 16, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> We aren't allow to talk about the movie here?
> 
> That's sound so strange >.>


 
For it is I that created this thread, that I hearby let it be known that it's acceptable for thou to talk about the Avatar Movie... So it has been said, so shall it be done....


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 16, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> On season 1 of the show and so far enjoying it. Hope it keeps up in quality.



Yes, it'll get better and better, especially when (DON'T CLICK ME IF YOU DON'T LIKE SPOILERS!)
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Toph comes in 




Keep watching.



> For it is I that created this thread, that I hearby let it be known that it's acceptable for thou to talk about the Avatar Movie... So it has been said, so shall it be done....


Thanks man! You should probably edit the first thread so mods or other people, don't make news ones to stop discussion of both the show and movie. 

Welcome to the discussion, x_Yuffie_Chan_x, finally! There needs to be more Toph fans here!


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 16, 2010)

I recently took a look at the first posts of this thread. It was kind of amusing to see the first takes on the world of Avatar.

Do you guys realize we're a part of this epic five year long conversation?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep we are probably the oldest Active Avatar Thread on the whole internets.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 16, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Yep we are probably the oldest Active Avatar Thread on the whole internets.



Avatar forum...?

Yea, its pretty cool. I would come here before I had an account and read the comments when I accidentally missed an episode of the first season. 

Great thread.


----------



## Eki (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope i dont jizz my pants when I buy my ticket


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2010)

We can't change the title. 

Nickelodean

Discusion


These are etched in time, and part of the NF Avatar Thread mythology. No one's touching the title.


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

Kinda makes me feel special and stuff


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 17, 2010)

Speaking of special things, anyone get the Art Book?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ight, made changes to the first post.


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

Glad to know i had a hand in change.
Why dont you hang around here more.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 17, 2010)

Jove said:


> Speaking of special things, anyone get the Art Book?



I own it. Received it on June 2nd once I found out that Amazon.com and comic shops had them available early.
Definitely a piece of merchandise designed for the older set of fans. 
Last artbook I bought was the one for Alladin back in '92. As of this writing it's Amazon ranks are, #1 in books dealing with Animation and #2 in Manga (?). It's OK, there's a Dean Koontz book listed as #4 listed in the same category.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 17, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Avatar forum...?



Nah they would have deleted/archived as old as this on that forum

Plus we are still an active thread.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Nah they would have deleted/archived as old as this on that forum
> 
> Plus we are still an active thread.


Oh. I don't hang there 'cause they are a-holes to new members 

I hear something `bout an Art book. I didn't know they had art books out >.>


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh. I don't hang there 'cause they are a-holes to new members
> 
> I hear something `bout an Art book. I didn't know they had art books out >.>



Pssh someone post a Slowpoke jpeg


----------



## masterriku (Jun 17, 2010)

zetta or regular?


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

masterriku said:


> zetta or regular?



 the hell out of it.
Please.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 17, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Oh. I don't hang there 'cause they are a-holes to new members
> 
> I hear something `bout an Art book. I didn't know they had art books out >.>






Yeah a lot of high end animation have Art books as a way to get older fans to buy merchandise.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I didn't know this guys. I don't exactly have money, so I don't look at things I would want 

You all are so mean to me


----------



## Burke (Jun 17, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Well, I didn't know this guys. I don't exactly have money, so I don't look at things I would want
> 
> You all are so mean to me


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 17, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Glad to know i had a hand in change.
> Why dont you hang around here more.


 
I do, it's just that times have changed since the time I started this thread and when the show had its series finale, so I mostly browse instead of commenting.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 17, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Well, I didn't know this guys. I don't exactly have money, so I don't look at things I would want
> 
> You all are so mean to me



Pssh I bet you live in a place you could atleast purchase it

I on the other hand live on a backwater Caribbean island where we get even less shit than Australia and what we do get suffers the same bullshit as Australia.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Pssh I bet you live in a place you could atleast purchase it
> 
> I on the other hand live on a backwater Caribbean island where we get even less shit than Australia and what we do get suffers the same bullshit as Australia.



No, I live in a little city with a Dollar General as our Wal-mart. I live in Kentucky...sadly. Besides, even if we did, I've no money...ever. 

You could at least still order with the money you have, I have no moneyz, so no books or toys or even seeing the movie, for me.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2010)

masterriku said:


> Yeah a lot of high end animation have Art books as a way to get older fans to buy merchandise.



Well what makes the Avatar artbook so special is that Animated series don't usually get the honor of releasing one. It's mostly reserved for films. Apparently Oban Star Racers released an art book last year, considering that both threads on this message board concerning that show have about 16 posts combined I wouldn't be surprised if none of you know what it's about.

Lots of interesting info to be found in the book.

*Hei Bai was modeled on the Angels from Neon Genesis Evangelion.
*Jet's character model was an homage to Spike from Cowboy Bebop.
*Aang glowing in the Avatar state was inspired by Naota in a scene from FLCL.
*Mike and Bryan originally wanted Avatar:TLA to be a Japanese co-production.

It's a must buy for Avatar fans, of course, and anyone into Animation. Perhaps if young animation students study how much work went into making this show great, Western animation will be very secure in the future.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> *Mike and Bryan originally wanted Avatar:TLA to be a Japanese co-production.



The Bebop/FLCL stuff makes sense, but this is just a stunner. Glad they did it themselves. It stands as the American show that did it right.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

OH LOOK JOVE IS HERE


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

Went looking for the box sets on Blu-Ray today.  Not only were they not on blu-ray, the DVD box sets weren't packaged into a Series collection.  Rage was felt at Best Buys throughout the country.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2010)

The World said:


> OH LOOK JOVE IS HERE



I do account for 1200 posts in this thread.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jove said:


> I do account for 1200 posts in this thread.


And they're not all 9 word posts like this one ^.


_Mapping Your Dreams_


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

whoa shit. 

I read all of those. Brilliant reviews Jove, but I can't say I agree with all of them. Nice work nonetheless.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

Why is Katara on your sig twice?  Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Why is Katara on your sig twice?  Not that I'm complaining.



Because Genzoman hasn't released any other avatar art. 

I make do with what I have.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2010)

What the-?!  I thought it was common knowledge to get the fiery heat of Azula on every piece of fanart there was!


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

Believe you me. If there was an Azula art by Genzoman, it would be in my sig.

FOREVER.

I'll just have to make do with Toph, Suki, and Katara.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 18, 2010)

I actually keep considering commissioning him to do an Azula pic, but alas, I am broke.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 18, 2010)

Did you guys notice that both Season one and season two were aired and discussed over the first 52 pagest of this thread?

Thant means that over 600 pages are about the hiatus between the 2º and 3º Season, the third season itself, and the post finale ongoing discussion. 

Seems like the Crossroads of Destiny realy pumped fans into the fandom.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, it was Jove's favorite episode after all.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually, my favorite episode is The Drill, but I ranked Crossroads of Destiny higher due to its significance and climactic elements. And, in fact, I believe the _best_ episode is City of Walls and Secrets.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 18, 2010)

What about The Beach, Jove? 

City of Walls and Secrets was a great episode. Can't say it was the best one for me, but is was a great one. Darker tone, good plot, athough I would have preferred a more epic fight between Jet and Zuko, the rest of the episode compensates for it.

I remember being creeped out Joo Dee at the en of the episode


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> What about The Beach, Jove?
> 
> What about The Beach, Jove?
> 
> ...



OH SHI-!
QUICKLY, EVERYONE LEAVE THE INTERNET WHILE YOU STILL CAN!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> What about The Beach, Jove?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

What about the Beach?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What the-?!  I thought it was common knowledge to get the fiery heat of Azula on every piece of fanart there was!



I thought it was common knowlede as well. 
Azula is very cool. 

I need to consider trying to get the artbook. >.>


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> What about the Beach?



I didn't even give it the satisfaction of receiving a number ranking when I ranked all 61 episodes.


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2010)

BEES! MILLIONS OF THEM ATTACKING THE FIELD!


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2010)

Sister is watching the marathon in the other room.

Remarkable looking back how the finale of Book Two is ripped entirely from the Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Burke (Jun 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sister is watching the marathon in the other room.
> 
> Remarkable looking back how the finale of Book Two is ripped entirely from the Empire Strikes Back.



Haha yeah..

...

Wait what?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 18, 2010)

Sokka (read: Han Solo) slices upon Appa (read: Tonton) to keep Aang warm.
Aang (read: Luke) forgoes his training to rescue his friends, who he has sensed are in pain.
Zuko's (read: Lando's) betrayal after portraying himself as a friend.
Momo (read: C3P0) being blasted apart after stumbling upon hidden Fire Nation soldiers (read: Stormtroopers).
Aang being injured at the end and being forced to retreat by Azula (read: Darth Vader). Especially after Azula reveals that she is Aang's father.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 18, 2010)

The Zuko and Lando comparison doesn't fly but I'll give you the other two.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 18, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> The Zuko and Lando comparison doesn't fly but I'll give you the other two.


Azula, Mai, and Ty Lee as Kyoshi warriors might be a better fit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 18, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Remarkable looking back how the finale of Book Two is ripped entirely from the Empire Strikes Back.



It...is? 

How?


----------



## Burke (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmm that comparison is WAY out there :/


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 19, 2010)

I like the fact that our heroes fail in the second season finale. I remember all the expectations on the message boards leading up to those two episodes. There were fans that were just outright shocked at the ending. We all expected some glorious action packed climax like the first season finale. I remember having to defend it because some people outright said that it sucked.

I did figure that the episode would appreciate over time and I'm glad it did.
If the fire nation can be compared to the Galactic Empire, they most definitely struck back in Crossroads Of Destiny.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2010)

I find the Avatar-Star Wars comparison facile and it's also balderdash to compare something Avatar, the pinnacle of Western artistic discourse, to that cultural blight.


----------



## The World (Jun 19, 2010)

I actually liked the beach. 

But my favorite episode is probably The Blind Bandit and the finale.


----------



## Burke (Jun 19, 2010)

Its weird seeing Jove with a different set ._.
**


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Its weird seeing Jove with a different set ._.
> **



That reminds me, we need some Last Airbender sets, people. Let's start to organize this now. We've got plenty of material in the trailers. Who will make them, when will we switch over.

And of course 3 mods... I told you guys, no one is going to give this thread trouble. Avatar is _very_ well represented amongst NF authority. 

To codify our source material, here's the 4 trailers: 


[YOUTUBE]3XCEbXZwjzs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZvmMjPWCMj8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7YgaVe19zs8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZMoGFeMmhKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Aang (read: Luke) forgoes his training to rescue his friends, who he has sensed are in pain.
> Aang being injured at the end and being forced to retreat by Azula (read: Darth Vader).



What I meant.  I resaw Empire for the billionth time a few days ago and the scene my sister had the volume up while I was typing was the finale.  So yeah the comparison jumped right at me, and the way the whole Guru scene played out was pretty blatant.

Not that I really care I mean Empire was the best SW movie and Avatar rocks


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sister is watching the marathon in the other room.
> 
> Remarkable looking back how the finale of Book Two is ripped entirely from the Empire Strikes Back.



Really? I mostly disagree.

How does what happen to Toph, Katara, Zuko, Aang, Azula, Iroh, the Dai Lee, the king of Earth and his bear coorelate to the Empire Strikes Back.


I mean, I can see the guru thing, (although that is somewhat vague.) but there is like, no I am your father moment, and while Zuko betrays only at the last moment after building up a season of near redemption. Ish.
And azula attacks Aang during a transformation sequence. D:
No R2D2, no leia, no real Han Solo, although Toph is kinda like Chewbakka and appa like millenium falcum (not really, but in that episode, well maybe)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2010)

You're late Banhammer


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2010)

And you're a penis.


But I read Scott Pilgrim anyway


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 19, 2010)

Meh, they both followed patterns other stories have taken. It tends to happen in the second plot of a trilogy.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah. It's not like Joseph Campbell's obscure source material or anything. Though _Avatar_ has less emphasis on him than other works it's compared to, Bryan did specifically mention it in one of the commentaries.


----------



## Shade (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm a bit miffed not one piece of media on the film so far has Ringer even hinting towards a smile.


----------



## Burke (Jun 19, 2010)

Not to mention all the times he has spoken in the trailers has been dissapointing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 20, 2010)

trailers don't look so bad...

I'm cautiously cautious though considering this _is_ M. Night


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jun 20, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> trailers don't look so bad...
> 
> I'm cautiously cautious though considering this _is_ M. Night



I can't wait for the twist ending.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 20, 2010)

So, um, sorry for not being around...

As for the topic, I'd think that they would start using better music for the TV trailers instead of the generic lethargic rock tune by now...

WHICH I HOPE TO THE GREAT LION TURTLE THAT IT'S NOT PART OF THE MOVIE'S SOUNDTRACK.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 20, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So, um, sorry for not being around...
> 
> As for the topic, I'd think that they would start using better music for the TV trailers instead of the generic lethargic rock tune by now...
> 
> WHICH I HOPE TO THE GREAT LION TURTLE THAT IT'S NOT PART OF THE MOVIE'S SOUNDTRACK.



Don't worry about it, I own it. That's just production music that was licensed.
Anyhow, M&B said that _Legend of Korra_ info will be forthcoming. Apparently they'll be at Comic-Con so perhaps we'll hear something by then. No info on whether it'll be a panel or just a public appearance/signing like last year.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

What is Legend of Korra?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 20, 2010)

The new Avatar series Mike and Bryan (the creators of the original series) are working on. The only information they've released so far is that it takes place 100 years after the end of the first series.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys. Don't know if any of you like rping, but I just opened up an avatar one in the RP section. If you're interested, come check it out. Link removed


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The new Avatar series Mike and Bryan (the creators of the original series) are working on. The only information they've released so far is that it takes place 100 years after the end of the first series.



!?!?

When was this announced?  Links, man, links!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> !?!?
> 
> When was this announced?  Links, man, links!


Man, you need to get out of your peel more.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> !?!?
> 
> When was this announced?  Links, man, links!



Almost a month ago via a tweet from TVtango that said: 


> AVATAR: THE LAST AIRBENDER coming back as new TV series on Nickelodeon? 4 days ago Viacom filed papers to trademark AVATAR: LEGEND OF KORRA



The only other info we know is that it might take place 100 years in the future. Found out through a source who works at Nick that previously had been leaking episode titles and Synopses since the second season.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

When can we expect more info about the new Avatar series?



Evil_ghost_ninja said:


> I can't wait for the twist ending.



"IT WAS A DREAM THE WHOLE TIME"


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> When can we expect more info about the new Avatar series?
> 
> 
> 
> "IT WAS A DREAM THE WHOLE TIME"


It was a good adaptation after all


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe they will announce some new info at comic-con?


----------



## Eki (Jun 21, 2010)

100 years? Ghey 

Continuation would of been better


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

I heard something about SHOCKING NEWS a while a go (I still lurk this thread) but I must have missed the details.  It wasn't on the wiki either.

Excuse me while I jizz in my peel (I like the smell).


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 21, 2010)

So I was watching the episode where the gang goes to the Avatar play in the Fire Nation today, and there was a line that made me laugh, then think...

There's a scene that mocks the part in Bah Sing Se where we last see Jet.. afterward one of the characters asks "Did Jet just die" and Sokka's like "I don't know, it was really unclear"..

It made me laugh cause it was kinda like the show mocking itself.. because that part in the actual story was very unclear.. And then I had, to think did Jet die, or not?

Which brings me here to ask ya'll.... did Jet die, or not?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

Word of God confirms he did, the show's mocking is a parody of the fans.  You are correct


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't know, it _was_ really unclear. 


Ember island players was one of the best recaps I've seen in any series. A true dedication to the fans.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey guys. Don't know if any of you like rping, but I just opened up an avatar one in the RP section. If you're interested, come check it out. Link removed


 I wish I could roleplay. I never tried it, but I did hear my skill isn't for this >.>
Damn it! 



> 100 years? Ghey


I know right?

Boring. We need some Toph and Sokka!

But what would Aang do if it was a continuation?


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 21, 2010)

^ Nothing. After all of the epicness we've lived through during the 3 books, an immediate continuation of the series would have been boring.

100 years after is fine. We'll probably get flashbacks or glimpses of the old characters, some live to be very old in the avatar world.

Hell, Kyoshi died at 230 years old, according to wiki avatar.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> Hell, Kyoshi died at 230 years old, according to wiki avatar.



Wow! He was old! 

I guess so.

I would hate it if it didn't mention Toph in any way.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Wow! He was old!
> 
> I guess so.
> 
> I would hate it if it didn't mention Toph in any way.



You mean she


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You mean she


Just because Kyoshi is a futa, still means that Kyoshi should be referred as "she"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2010)

If it is 100 years in the future, then it would most likely be a Water Avatar after all...


I'd still rather see the story of the first Avatar.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> If it is 100 years in the future, then it would most likely be a Water Avatar after all...
> 
> 
> I'd still rather see the story of the first Avatar.



I agree, that would be cool and it could tell us a lot about what being an Avatar was like _before_ the Fire Nation went AWOL. 

I want to her about an Earth bending Avatar _that_ would be awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

I want to see a story about that Fire Avatar that controlled magma and lived right before Yangchen.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2010)

MOMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 

[YOUTUBE]KQxMxaSB4Qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah I saw that for a split second in the Toy Story 3 previews lol they really don't want to show him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2010)

lol white katara


----------



## amorette (Jun 21, 2010)

ughhh 
white katara = reason enough why I will never watch this movie


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2010)

I will not allow anyone to renege on their duty to watch this movie. If you liked the show, and want to assist Mike and Bryan in making more _Avatar_, you need to go to the goddamn cinema next weekend. Racebending or not.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe she was just dirty throughout the show


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You mean she


Oops! Yea, sorry about that. >.>

----

Thanks for posting that video, Jove! 
Momo looks awesome! Appa is kinda scary looking, but eh, I can get over that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> I will not allow anyone to renege on their duty to watch this movie. If you liked the show, and want to assist Mike and Bryan in making more _Avatar_, you need to go to the goddamn cinema next weekend. Racebending or not.



I support Avatar but I fucking HATE M. Night Shyamalamalamalamalamalan.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> I will not allow anyone to renege on their duty to watch this movie. If you liked the show, and want to assist Mike and Bryan in making more _Avatar_, you need to go to the goddamn cinema next weekend. Racebending or not.



I will try to go....but the race thing really irks me, ya know?


----------



## Noah (Jun 21, 2010)

At this point, arguments against M. Night and racebending are pretty pointless. Until I find out NONE of them can act and completely ruin the movie, racebending is a stupid argument. And considering M. Night didn't write this and it looks like a complete polar opposite of anything he's done before, I don't have a tweest to worry about.

So yeah, I'll be seeing it. Unfortunately I'm not gonna be able to see it until Monday, so my money won't count for opening weekend.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Noah said:


> At this point, arguments against M. Night and racebending are pretty pointless. Until I find out NONE of them can act and completely ruin the movie, racebending is a stupid argument. And considering M. Night didn't write this and it looks like a complete polar opposite of anything he's done before, I don't have a tweest to worry about.
> 
> So yeah, I'll be seeing it. Unfortunately I'm not gonna be able to see it until Monday, so my money won't count for opening weekend.



It matters a lot, actually. They were Asian. Their culture around them was Asian. You can't change that kind of thing, its stupid.

Oh man, you should get one of your friends to take you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> It matters a lot, actually. They were Asian. Their culture around them was Asian. You can't change that kind of thing, its stupid.



Well, like I've said... is sending a message to Hollywood that they need to respect Asian culture worth the damage that could be done to one of the few Western franchises that substantially honor Asian culture? I don't believe so.

We can carry on the fight after this, but for now, let's support a franchise that actually got this far with Asian influences.


----------



## Noah (Jun 21, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> It matters a lot, actually. They were Asian. Their culture around them was Asian. You can't change that kind of thing, its stupid.
> 
> Oh man, you should get one of your friends to take you.



Diversifying the Avatar world is a much better solution than shoe-horning in asian actors and actresses who may or may not fit the roles.

And considering I'll be drunk and camping from Wednesday until Monday morning, that's not an option...not that getting a ride was ever really the issue. If anything, the issue is that none of my friends would want to watch it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

> We can carry on the fight after this, but for now, let's support a franchise that actually got this far with Asian influences.


I'll try yo see it, but my family doesn't get money, so it'll be very hard. 



Noah said:


> Diversifying the Avatar world is a much better solution than shoe-horning in asian actors and actresses who may or may not fit the roles.


It was ASIAN related though.  It was suppose to be ASIAN.


----------



## Tay (Jun 21, 2010)

Guess I'm one of the few people who could care less about race. All that matters to me is the acting.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Part of the reason it was good before it was an American anime made to be in a Asian culture. Not Indian. 

Not that I have a problem with Indians, but it was Asian, not Indian.

If a great show was made about Native Americans and a movie came along and they changed them to Japanese people, it would ruin it.

Because it was in the Native Culture, not Japanese. >.>


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

Jove that commerical had humour!  And at Sokka's expense!  Things are looking up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2010)

Corran said:


> Jove that commerical had humour!  And at Sokka's expense!  Things are looking up.



I know, right?!

The only test left is what Noah referred to: the acting. The reviews from the test screening were mixed, but there were wildly divergent on just about each actor. So we'll see.

The film's passed every test thus far.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> I know, right?!
> 
> The only test left is what Noah referred to: the acting. The reviews from the test screening were mixed, but there were wildly divergent on just about each actor. So we'll see.
> 
> The film's passed every test thus far.



My problem with Aang is how his voice sounds.

To heavy, like he has food in his mouth lol
But he looks just like Aang! Its so creepy!

I like that they kept Sokka's funniness and Katara's mess ups. Very cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if I should go see the movie or not.

I'm conflicted.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm not sure if I should go see the movie or not.
> 
> I'm conflicted.



(Nice set. Two awesome things. Taco bell and Taco bell. )

Well, maybe you could have someone by a ticket for ya? That way you aren't really buying a ticket to see it.


----------



## Burke (Jun 21, 2010)

Jove said:


> MOMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]KQxMxaSB4Qk[/YOUTUBE]



This really helped me.
I finally like the way aang sounds
i like the funny
aang smiles!

But the ice at the end... it was funny and a relief, but the ice looked weird


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

The Ice looked a little too fake....maybe it'll look different when the movie comes out?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm not sure if I should go see the movie or not.
> 
> I'm conflicted.



That depends. Do you ever want to post in the NBA thread again, or will I have to engineer a section ban? 


Ice did look very shabby, a poor work of CGI there if that is indeed how it looks on-screen.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, been checking out the trailers for the movie and I'm :33

I just hope the trailers aren't lying and we're left with a huge mess that will forever stain the good name of the series.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 21, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> _I just hope the trailers aren't lying and we're left with a huge mess that will forever stain the good name of the series._


Are you hoping that it won't be another Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## Corran (Jun 21, 2010)

But Alice in Wonderland never looked that good. To me anyway.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> That depends. Do you ever want to post in the NBA thread again, or will I have to engineer a section ban?
> 
> 
> Ice did look very shabby, a poor work of CGI there if that is indeed how it looks on-screen.



You are playing low ball Jove .

I'm torn between supporting a great franchise and my natural urge to avoid terrible things (unfortunately I don't have high hopes for this movie).


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> But Alice in Wonderland never looked that good. To me anyway.



Well, not to me either, but to a lot of people, it looked good. No one expected it to be that bad.


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

So the Toys R Us in Times Square has a replica of Aang's costume and glider/staff, and I must say, up close it looks really cool.  Especially the staff.  They've added some bronze metal bits to it, much in the tradition of Asian metalwork, especially that found in/around temples.  I also flipped through a book they had and there were some images of the Kyoshi warriors, and one girl I think is supposed to be Suki.  Their costumes aren't totally accurate but they actually look REALLY good, I think.  So far I'd say they're the cloest to the show, but I could be wrong.  Although they did tone down the makeup for the most part, so their facepaint mainly includes some red under the eyes. :\


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

The suit! I must see!

Do you know if there are images? 

Dear goodness, I need one! I always wanted his staff 

How much was it? I must own!


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

I was gonna take some pictures but.. my camera died. :<  I want to go back in a few weeks, though.  If it's still there I'll let you guys know.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

Sweet! I tried searching the site, but nothing :c


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 22, 2010)

Interesting review of the Season 1 re-issue box set.
Pretty brutal.


All I can say is that if I could create something as poorly written and uninspired as the first season of Avatar and still generate a loyal fanbase that includes children _and_ adults while receiving critical accolades, I'd be very happy. Listen, I don't necessarily believe that Avatar should be a sacred cow that no one can take pot shots at but the first season is most definitely not this awful drek as the reviewer seems to state.
Even the weaker episodes are better than most western animated shows throughout their entire run!

Go and read it. Maybe you'll agree completely.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

Does the Collector's Edition have the Avatar Extras feature included?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2010)

Corran said:


> But Alice in Wonderland never looked that good. To me anyway.



Which is exactly why I'll try my best to see Avatar in 2D. Alice was total balderdash and 3D actually _hurt_ the goddamn movie. All the vibrant colors lost to those glasses. 



Platinum said:


> You are playing low ball Jove .
> 
> I'm torn between supporting a great franchise and my natural urge to avoid terrible things (unfortunately I don't have high hopes for this movie).



If hope is all that's preventing you from going, then take a chance, FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE TAKE A CHANCE.



Superstarseven said:


> Interesting review of the Season 1 re-issue box set.
> Pretty brutal.
> 
> 
> ...



That was a very well written and well-reasoned article (if you accept the pettiness of most of the arguments, and the lack of specific examples) that contains a Peter Cook reference. It's a good example of how you can write something worth reading, but because your entire article is based on an IDIOTIC AND DENSE thesis, every single word of it is still balderdash.


I'm quite reticent to buy another box set just to get the documentary...


Edit: Ed Liu is _fully_ defending Avatar to this guy on the forum, and these guys are throwing thousands of words back-and-fort-: THIS


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> Edit: Ed Liu is _fully_ defending Avatar to this guy on the forum, and these guys are throwing thousands of words back-and-fort-: THIS



Yeah I had to throw in my 2 cents in there to someone who defended the article and said that he hasn't regretted not watching any season past the 1st one despite "incessant begging" from fans. It's just entertainment. No one is going to give the medal because he stood his ground and won't watch the rest of the show.

I have "airbender" as a saved search term on my twitter account because I like to get constant updates on what's happening with the franchise. There are people tweeting that I come across every day who are being introduced to the series and 9 times out of 10, they end up being pleasantly surprised and loving it. The upcoming release of the film could very well indeed be helping with that so it serves that purpose at least.

If the new show by M&B can retain that same charm and appeal then I'll gladly again welcome the sloppy and amateurish writing.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

I love how he defends Teen Titans then bashes Avatar and calls the characters annoying. 

He has no taste. Teen Titans is horrible and apparently he never saw past the first episode if he thinks Avatar characters are shallow and empty.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2010)

Reading the article again, I fully disagree with just about all of his rationale. He seems to misunderstand the nature of a show that is episodic _and_ serial, his assertions about Sokka are facile at best, and he seems to be, simply put, an abstract complainer. Hollywood writing annoys him and so _this_ is the show that breaks him?

The characterizations in Book 1 are perfectly excellent, and I'm baffled how he can watch episodes such as The Southern Air Temple, The Spirit World/Avatar Roku, Jet, The Storm, The Blue Spirit, Bato of the Water Tribe (Sokka's decision to help Aang is a major character shift that he completely overlooks) and of course the final three episodes and retain his antipathy. And you can count a number of others that were integral to the character arcs of our 5 main Book 1 characters and Zhao.

Total balderdash and a massive and astounding critical misfire.


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> Reading the article again, I fully disagree with just about all of his rationale. He seems to misunderstand the nature of a show that is episodic _and_ serial, his assertions about Sokka are facile at best, and he seems to be, simply put, an abstract complainer. Hollywood writing annoys him and so _this_ is the show that breaks him?
> 
> The characterizations in Book 1 are perfectly excellent, and I'm baffled how he can watch episodes such as The Southern Air Temple, The Spirit World/Avatar Roku, Jet, The Storm, The Blue Spirit, Bato of the Water Tribe (Sokka's decision to help Aang is a major character shift that he completely overlooks) and of course the final three episodes. And you can count a number of others that were integral to the character arcs of our 5 main Book 1 characters and Zhao.
> 
> Total balderdash and a massive and astounding critical misfire.



And he's fat too!


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

And a Republican!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Part of the reason it was good before it was an American anime made to be in a Asian culture. Not Indian.
> 
> Not that I have a problem with Indians, but it was Asian, not Indian.
> 
> ...


Indians are asian...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2010)

N??ps said:


> And he's fat too!



Looks like someone wants their rep and postcount reset.



ReikaiDemon said:


> Indians are asian...



Hmmmm. I wonder if Nicola Peltz has any Russian ancestry. That would solve everything.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> Looks like someone wants their rep and postcount reset.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. I wonder if Nicola Peltz has any Russian ancestry. That would solve everything.


CaucASIAN


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmgBSwFuE8M&playnext_from=TL&videos=2e7FDCQT6VM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

God bless Jeff and all he has done. 

Those shots... omg. The best ive ever seen.
Especially the last one.
Looked sort of like the northern air temple.


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

Ngl, I think Appa and Momo look great.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Jove said:


> If hope is all that's preventing you from going, then take a chance, FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE TAKE A CHANCE.



I'M AFRAID JOVE. I'M AFRAID!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 22, 2010)

You know, it seems that Aang is more aggressive in this movie...


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 22, 2010)

In regards to the article about the book 1 collectors edition. I think this guys just pulling an  

Essentially being contrary for the sake of being contrary. He knows his review will get posted at every Avatar fansite and message board thread for the show, and his site will get a slew of traffic because of it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Indians are asian...



They aren't of pure Asian culture though.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> They aren't of pure Asian culture though.


Oho! Careful there, you don't wanna say anything that can get you lynched there...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oho! Careful there, you don't wanna say anything that can get you lynched there...


What? Well, they aren't of pure Asian.

You wouldn't say Mexicans are pure Spanish or Native Americans, would you? No, because they aren't.

Just sayin', ya know? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



EDIT: @Voynich & Others:

To the people who know what I mean from the above, thanks for knowing. But for those who _don't_, I could _recite the whole history_ of it and explain it to you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 22, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> In regards to the article about the book 1 collectors edition. I think this guys just pulling an
> 
> Essentially being contrary for the sake of being contrary. He knows his review will get posted at every Avatar fansite and message board thread for the show, and his site will get a slew of traffic because of it.



I considered that, but he seems too fervent, prolific, and verbose about this to be merely contrarian. I think he is just hypo-critical to the point that his standards are impossibly high. So high, in fact, that he's unable to acknowledge even the exceptional.

In short, a jaded critic with misplaced indignation. Wrong conclusion, wrong battle.


----------



## Sunako (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh shi-


Appa looks great. :33


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 22, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Oh shi-
> 
> 
> Appa looks great. :33



So does Momo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> So does Momo!!!!!!!!!!!



Momo looks better than Appa, that's for sure.

Appa is smaller and his face is scary >.>


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Momo looks better than Appa, that's for sure.
> 
> Appa is smaller and his face is scary >.>



yeah just like
MORGAN FREEMAN


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

N??ps said:


> yeah just like
> MORGAN FREEMAN



Aw, poor Appa 

Why you gotta compare the two?


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Aw, poor Appa
> 
> Why you gotta compare the two?




*Spoiler*: _This is why_ 





Its a new, smaller meme involving appa looking like morgan freeman.
Now listen, if someone here is bored enough, i have a task for you!
In this very thread, someone posted a pic of the movie appa toy but with morgan freemans face. You will then understand.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh, I see now 

I wonder how the audience would have reacted if they did change Aang that much...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2010)

The World said:


> I love how he defends Teen Titans then bashes Avatar and calls the characters annoying.
> 
> He has no taste. Teen Titans is horrible and apparently he never saw past the first episode if he thinks Avatar characters are shallow and empty.



Teen Titans wasn't a ''horrible'' tv show.


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, Teen Titans was a good cartoon.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

Teen Titans was a great show! What you talkin' `bout?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Teen Titans wasn't terrible by any means.

That's a neg worthy statement.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't see how you can think its bad...exactly what was bad in it? I didn't like Terra's English voice, but even then I loved the show lol

Anyway, anyone have any pictures of the Aang costume and his staff yet? I'm dying to see it! :c


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

Love Duets: Shikamaru/Ino Shrine
Hot Topic got the licensing for the movie, unfortunately.  But they actually have some pretty cool stuff.  I like the glider necklace.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my! That is freakin' awesome!


----------



## Corran (Jun 22, 2010)

Just found out Australia doesn't get this movie till september.........fuck.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't see how you can think its bad...exactly what was bad in it? I didn't like Terra's English voice, but even then I loved the show lol
> 
> Anyway, anyone have any pictures of the Aang costume and his staff yet? I'm dying to see it! :c



Teen Titans was an American cartoon, are you saying you like her voice in another language that was dubbed over more?  And why were you watching it in another language? lol


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 22, 2010)

^ I watched it in *fan (I think it was fan dubbed o.O) dubbing in Italian and Spanish. They sounded weird, but not as weird as English. lol

I watched it in another language 'cause I really hated her voice. >.>


----------



## Burke (Jun 22, 2010)

Im just sad she never came back.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 23, 2010)

on behalf of terra brandford pek

TOPH RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :33


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2010)

Teen Titans would be a good show, if they could've kept the anime freakouts to near zero. It was embarrassingly overdone in the use of expressions, like it was trying too hard.

But most of all, the characterization and sense of canon was deeply flawed, it was inconsistent, characters that had no business being in a certain arc, were present. The Titans don't retain their character development, and despite most of the DCAU being in "episodic arcs", TT was TOO episodic, lessons would be transient, events wouldn't be referenced to, it was hardly a gripping show. 

Sure, it touched on a few arcs from the comics, but the key word is few. The writers squandered a lot of good material, relying on the potential marketability of the characters and their likenesses, thereby, making the whole thing a forgettable serial, with no impact on the viewer than a few commercial laden half-hours wasted. It was an empty distraction, making a poor attempt in cashing in on the general manga-style, with a poor grasp of manga-tropes. 

It was a failed commercial property, they wanted to make Teen Titans marketable, accessible, sure, others shows are this in mind, but it's far more obvious in TT. It really felt to me, that it had no real story to tell, being on par with Spongebob, but with punches and powers.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2010)

Teen Titans was CN's most popular show from November 2003 - February 2004


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Teen Titans was CN's most popular show from November 2003 - February 2004



*snaps finger*

Darn! You said it before me. 



cloudsymph said:


> on behalf of terra brandford pek
> 
> TOPH RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :33



Welcome to the show/movie discussion, Cloudsymph! 
*Toph rules!*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Teen Titans was CN's most popular show from November 2003 - February 2004


So what? Spongebob pulls in 2 to 4 million viewers.

And popularity =/= quality

TT is a pretty run of the mill cartoon by my standards and I stand by MY opinion. Viewer ratings are not a valid argument against individual opinion.

TT can't keep a hold on making cogent plot lines, they introduce all these things, such as what Slade is to Robin, the bonds between the characters, and so on, but never had the follow through with any of them. It's the plague of merchandising, in its shallow attempt to make TT more accessible to a wider audience, the story suffers from finding any resolution into intriguing developments, so as to prolong the life of the show.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2010)

How about the fact that it is really popular to millions. I don't think there are a lot of people who hate it...just to hate it. 

`Sides that, when they canceled it out of nowhere, millions were really, really upset. They were basically forced to make a end movie.


----------



## Koi (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't even care, I enjoy the occasional viewing of Spongebob.   Especially if they're Squidward- or Sandy-centric.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Handsome Squidward is the bomb 
Spongebob is good, I get laughs from it. 

---

I like that they made a necklace for Sokka. Series never really focus on other people other than the mains, so that's a good thing to do for the fans. ^.^


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> How about the fact that it is really popular to millions. I don't think there are a lot of people who hate it...just to hate it.
> 
> `Sides that, when they canceled it out of nowhere, millions were really, really upset. They were basically forced to make a end movie.


I don't hate it, I hate what is DONE to and with it, they only canceled it, because they couldn't find a way to market it, they couldn't find a way to make the cash cow milkable.

And I said before, MY OPINION DAMMIT. Argue about herd preference all you want, it's still not a valid point.

All in all, I say TT is mediocre, neither shit, or gold.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Okay, yea, your opinion, I ain't gonna stomp it...but that's not why they canceled it.


----------



## Burke (Jun 23, 2010)

Please, spongebob used to be funny, but now its just as bad as flapjack or adventure time...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ Okay, yea, your opinion, I ain't gonna stomp it...but that's not why they canceled it.


WB decided not to renew it, of course that's the reason. In fact, that's the main reason why most shows are canceled. Either they are not satisfied by the ratings, or they aren't making money off it somehow. And shows that solely try to pitch an old IP to be more marketable, are of greater subject to this kind of treatment.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2010)

*astonished at Noops* Flap...jacks, is bad? o.O

Actually, they canceled for _new_ shows. 
You can go anywhere and see that it was the highest viewed show on the channel...in fact, I daresay the highest viewing animation in America at the time, or at least in the top 10.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> *astonished at Noops* Flap...jacks, is bad? o.O
> 
> Actually, they canceled for _new_ shows.
> You can go anywhere and see that it was the highest viewed show on the channel...in fact, I daresay the highest viewing animation in America at the time, or at least in the top 10.


And why exactly do they cancel for new shows?

Money.

Still applicable, don't try to argue, it's just fact.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 23, 2010)

They wanted to try something new. That's why.

Layoffs is what caused it. That, and they never wanted a 6th season. 

It wasn't canceled because it was bad, but canceled because it had reached its end, so says Rob Hoegee and CN.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 23, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Please, spongebob used to be funny, but now its just as bad as flapjack or adventure time...



I'm going to disagree with you saying that Flapjack and Adventure Time are bad.
Spongebob was, to me at least, the spiritual successor to Rocko's Modern Life but it lost it's charm sometime around the movie. Flapjack is right now as fun to watch as Spongebob used to be. I don't know how you don't see it.
Adventure time on the other hand is just manic genius. 

Teen Titans on the other hand left behind most of the Anime face faults by the 5th and last season. It got much more serious when they tried their hand at a season long story arc. If there were ever a show that seriously overused face faults, it was Kappa Mikey on Nicktoons Network. I swear the characters freaked out every 5 seconds or so. Avatar actually ramped it up during the third season if anyone remembers.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> They wanted to try something new. That's why.
> 
> Layoffs is what caused it. That, and they never wanted a 6th season.
> 
> It wasn't canceled because it was bad, but canceled because it had reached its end, so says Rob Hoegee and CN.


Right, and if they had faith in TT as a money machine, they would hold on to it. But...They didn't, so, still stands.

And besides, they WANTED a sixth season, it was definitely not at it's end


Superstarseven said:


> I'm going to disagree with you saying that Flapjack and Adventure Time are bad.
> Spongebob was, to me at least, the spiritual successor to Rocko's Modern Life but it lost it's charm sometime around the movie. Flapjack is right now as fun to watch as Spongebob used to be. I don't know how you don't see it.
> Adventure time on the other hand is just manic genius.
> 
> Teen Titans on the other hand left behind most of the Anime face faults by the 5th and last season. It got much more serious when they tried their hand at a season long story arc. If there were ever a show that seriously overused face faults, it was Kappa Mikey on Nicktoons Network. I swear the characters freaked out every 5 seconds or so. Avatar actually ramped it up during the third season if anyone remembers.


I'm a fan of Pendleton

Now, for Kappa Mikey, I say TT is mediocre to somewhat decent, but KM is absolutely garbage, and is extremely derivative. It's whole premise banked on multiple anime fandoms and tropes. KM is DEFINATELY shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 23, 2010)

Avatar is the best American cartoon since Gargoyles.

TT was aight, but its plot and characters aren't even remotely in the same league as the aforementioned 2.


----------



## Burke (Jun 24, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I'm going to disagree with you saying that Flapjack and Adventure Time are bad.
> Spongebob was, to me at least, the spiritual successor to Rocko's Modern Life but it lost it's charm sometime around the movie. Flapjack is right now as fun to watch as Spongebob used to be. I don't know how you don't see it.
> Adventure time on the other hand is just manic genius.
> 
> Teen Titans on the other hand left behind most of the Anime face faults by the 5th and last season. It got much more serious when they tried their hand at a season long story arc. If there were ever a show that seriously overused face faults, it was Kappa Mikey on Nicktoons Network. I swear the characters freaked out every 5 seconds or so. Avatar actually ramped it up during the third season if anyone remembers.



Dont even get me started.
There is no actual comedy in adventure time or flapjack.
Its just a bunch of random shit happening for no reason. I swear, its this new generation of kids who are currently 8-12 year old scene kids who dont care, and are too impatient, for comedic build up, and think that random shit is funny.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2010)

As long as they can get good ratings on CN, then there may be hope that CN will be restored to it's former glory.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2010)

Flapjack is good but what the hell is Adventure Time?

And CN will never be restored to its former glory, some damage just can't be undone.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Dont even get me started.
> There is no actual comedy in adventure time or flapjack.
> Its just a bunch of random shit happening for no reason. I swear, its this new generation of kids who are currently 8-12 year old scene kids who dont care, and are too impatient, for comedic build up, and think that random shit is funny.



There _is_ comedy to be found in those shows, you just happen to not find any of it funny. It's all subjective so there's no where to go from here. Either you laugh,chuckle,snicker, giggle or you don't. Those sometimes random/insane moments amuse me. Those two series have tons of appeal and I'm glad that they're experiencing a nice level of success.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Flapjack is good but what the hell is Adventure Time?
> 
> And CN will never be restored to its former glory, some damage just can't be undone.



AT is a show about a boy with a sword and stretchy arms and legs and his talking pet dog, Jake, who mold his body into anything. Its pretty funny, I think they try a bit hard sometimes, but its not bad 

I know what you mean. Taking Dragon Ball down was enough for me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Flapjack is good but what the hell is Adventure Time?
> 
> And CN will never be restored to its former glory, some damage just can't be undone.


WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!?

RAW RAW, FIGHT DA POWAH!

We must keep hope!

And Adventure Time is from the same man, Pendleton Ward, who made Flapjack


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2010)

When I see myself lamenting over what Nickelodeon has become, I stop by reminding myself that I'm in my late 20's. Sure I loved all those early to mid 90's shows but once I left the intended age target, the network no longer had try to appeal to me.
Cartoon Network served it's purpose for me a long time ago too. I see that they're adding more live action shows than ever but it doesn't make sense for me to complain about it.
After about 15, I think you lose your right to rage against a basic cable Kids network .


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2010)

Nah, it's just bad programming.  Anyone over 8 can see that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 24, 2010)

late 90's early 2000's was the golden age of CN.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> When I see myself lamenting over what Nickelodeon has become, I stop by reminding myself that I'm in my late 20's. Sure I loved all those early to mid 90's shows but once I left the intended age target, the network no longer had try to appeal to me.
> Cartoon Network served it's purpose for me a long time ago too. I see that they're adding more live action shows than ever but it doesn't make sense for me to complain about it.
> After about 15, I think you lose your right to rage against a basic cable Kids network .


Not for me, I'm going to be an animator, so this is still relevant to me.

The loss of CN was a great one, CN was a haven for aspiring animators and writers, and I think they contributed a lot to the art form. But, now that all the former board members are gone, these assholes would sooner greenlight 12 hour blocks of insipid teen reality shows, and old movies that should've stayed on TBS than to give an up and coming animator some legs to flaunt with.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2010)

A friend came over, and to prepare for the movie we watched all of Book 1. Without a break, straight through.

We started at 6:30 PM and went until almost 3 AM. My eyelids are made of lead.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 24, 2010)

i just realised that i don't get to watch the movie until august-september >_>

damn you japan and getting movies about a month or 2 earlier.

that's right people pity me 

........


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2010)

^Just go to the local U.S. Air Force base, it'll be out there about 2 weeks after it comes out here on July 1st.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2010)

Jove said:


> A friend came over, and to prepare for the movie we watched all of Book 1. Without a break, straight through.
> 
> We started at 6:30 PM and went until almost 3 AM. My eyelids are made of lead.


In dire need of metalbending eh?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 24, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Not for me, I'm going to be an animator, so this is still relevant to me.
> 
> The loss of CN was a great one, CN was a haven for aspiring animators and writers, and I think they contributed a lot to the art form. But, now that all the former board members are gone, these assholes would sooner greenlight 12 hour blocks of insipid teen reality shows, and old movies that should've stayed on TBS than to give an up and coming animator some legs to flaunt with.



Lamenting the loss of a creative outlet. Alright, I can understand that then. 
I didn't like the addition of live-action shows simply because it went against the name of the network itself. Instead of showing Batman '89, how about a Don Bluth film instead?

Also, buy that Avatar artbook.


----------



## Darth (Jun 24, 2010)

Jove said:


> That reminds me, we need some Last Airbender sets, people. Let's start to organize this now. We've got plenty of material in the trailers. Who will make them, when will we switch over.
> 
> And of course 3 mods... I told you guys, no one is going to give this thread trouble. Avatar is _very_ well represented amongst NF authority.
> 
> ...



Already beat you to it.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 24, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Just go to the local U.S. Air Force base, it'll be out there about 2 weeks after it comes out here on July 1st.



i'm not a us citizen.  and my friend he has to give his dad's card back so i won't be able to get in anymore.  this saturday is the last time we the group of us will go before that he returns the card T_T.

by card i mean his dads diplomatic card, or something of the sort.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Lamenting the loss of a creative outlet. Alright, I can understand that then.
> I didn't like the addition of live-action shows simply because it went against the name of the network itself. Instead of showing Batman '89, how about a Don Bluth film instead?
> 
> Also, buy that Avatar artbook.


Ah yes, Don Bluth, they used to show, I think, all of his films on Cartoon Network, back when they had the motto of having all animation/cartoons until the end of time. 

Which I guess means the mid/late-decade 2000's...

NIHM was my favorite. Despite my gripes with Disney, as evil as they are, Don Bluth's impact on Disney was what animation needed.


----------



## Wicked (Jun 24, 2010)

Gods Angel said:


> Having white casts in this film pisses me off to NO ENDS.
> I loved the series, but I want the movie to DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE ^99999
> It's a series that finally made me proud of my Asianess and the movie makers fucking ruined it.
> Racist piece of GARBAGE. UGH, I've never been more pissed off in my LIFE.
> ...



Damn Asians


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 24, 2010)

Gods Angel said:


> Having white casts in this film pisses me off to NO ENDS.
> I loved the series, but I want the movie to DIE DIE DIE DIE DIE ^99999
> It's a series that finally made me proud of my Asianess and the movie makers fucking ruined it.
> Racist piece of GARBAGE. UGH, I've never been more pissed off in my LIFE.
> ...



Did you know Aang's voice actor is white as well?

Better start boycotting the series!


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gifs_ 











all made by me so take em if you want em


----------



## Burke (Jun 24, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE!?
> 
> RAW RAW, FIGHT DA POWAH!
> 
> ...



Oh that explains so much


----------



## Burke (Jun 24, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Did you know Aang's voice actor is white as well?
> 
> Better start boycotting the series!



and sokka's voice actor is white and katara's voice actor is white

we must revolt!


----------



## masterriku (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL Pointless delete is pointless.

Also this isn't 1960 where everyone was all like omg a black guy on T.V. racism will truly be dead when no one cares about such things in anyway.


----------



## Noah (Jun 24, 2010)

masterriku said:


> LOL Pointless delete is pointless.
> 
> Also this isn't 1960 where everyone was all like omg a black guy on T.V. racism will truly be dead when no one cares about such things in anyway.



I didn't comment earlier, but I'm still pondering the "never been so angry in my life" comment.

In your entire life? Over this movie?

.....really?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _gifs_ 








and a couple more


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2010)

Great work! 
Is there any way to have this one edited down to just Aang's movements and the rushing water?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 24, 2010)

like so?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

Great work on the gifs! 

I wish Toph was in the movie.... *sigh*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm expecting to see a lot of those gifs around here come Wednesday.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 24, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> like so?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

I hope we see a few more commercials to make those gifs. I saw three different ones on the TV last night lol


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2010)

Go into the projection booth, plug into the sound source, set camera under projector....


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

My sis has the official art book for the series.  Apparently Heibai's monster form is based on the Angels in EVA


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

Tell your sister to share! 

*scans?*


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll ask.

This book is huge and filled with just shitloads of info.  Bryan and Michael go over every single episode in the series and talk about the development of every character and location.



Still surprised by the EVA reference, never occured to me but now that I see it its clear as day


----------



## Koi (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm gonna be ordering that book as soon as I can cash the paycheck I get tomorrow.   In the meantime I'm waiting for my Toy Story 3 artbook to get here.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

It doesn't look too big. 

What's EVA?


----------



## Shade (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What's EVA?



Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, Mider ^.^

Wow, he really sounds like Sokka there!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess I can stop feeling like a nerd now, I thought I was weird for thinking HeiBai looked like an Angel


----------



## masterriku (Jun 25, 2010)

Noah said:


> I didn't comment earlier, but I'm still pondering the "never been so angry in my life" comment.
> 
> In your entire life? Over this movie?
> 
> .....really?



I know right

especially when

DBE is out there raping millions of people's childhood.


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2010)

I am half anticipating and half dreading for the avatar movie, but I'd probably end going to watch it at the theaters.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still can't decide whether or not I will see this movie. I might wait a bit and if it gets bad reviews I might just download it or something. Anyone know how long this movie is supposed to be? Looking at the trailer I don't like the bald kids voice. :/


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2010)

It's just a voice.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2010)

Earth Kingdom = China
Air Nomads = India
Fire Nation = Russia
Water Tribe = Great Britain?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

I honestly think they're all chine. Air Nomads are Tibet of course, but they all represent difrent factions.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Earth Kingdom = China
> Air Nomads = India
> Fire Nation = Russia
> Water Tribe = Great Britain?



lol what.  according to the movie the fire nations are indians (for the most part).



Banhammer said:


> I honestly think they're all chine. Air Nomads are Tibet of course, but they all represent difrent factions.



i read that the air nomads are made up of multiple races ;_;

can't remember exactly where though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2010)

Of course they are mr shamlayamon.

And I bet he's suposed to play some really pompous self important douche, like Sozin or the empror or something


----------



## Castiel (Jun 25, 2010)

They should have gotten Jack DeSena to play Sokka


----------



## Koi (Jun 25, 2010)

^Agreed!

So I'm trying to order the artbook but instead of 'in stock' it says 'usually ships in 1-4 months.'  What?    I mean.. I can also get it for full price ($34.99) at the Barnes and Noble by my job, but. :\  Barnes and Noble has it for like two dollars more than Amazon and it says 1-2 weeks, with free shipping.  I might do that.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _final batch_ 









if any more trailers/scenes pop up i'll do more 



uchia2000 said:


> Still can't decide whether or not I will see this movie. I might wait a bit and if it gets bad reviews I might just download it or something. Anyone know how long this movie is supposed to be? Looking at the trailer I don't like the bald kids voice. :/


not sure but i think it's around an hour and a half or a little longer. don't quote me on that though 

even if the reviews are bad i wanna see it. i don't expect it to be exactly like the show, just hoping it's not too different and that it stays true to the characters. the voice of the kid playing aang was odd to me at first too


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> lol what.  according to the movie the fire nations are indians (for the most part).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about the movie, but the Fire Nation seems to be about complete obedience to a ruler, industry, and taking over the world.  So I see them as the Soviets.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I wasn't talking about the movie, but the Fire Nation seems to be about complete obedience to a ruler, industry, and taking over the world.  So I see them as the Soviets.


Aside from industry, the Fire Nation could be likened to Imperial China as well.

I believe that Bryke made most aspects of the nations allegorical to many real life ancient nations. That or it's purely coincidental with many known nations.


----------



## Burke (Jun 25, 2010)

Interesting tidbits of personal avatar experience news.

I was playing my old copy of Champions of Norrath (circa 2004), and i noticed, that Grey DeLisle does the voice of the High elf Cleric female. P.s. its a good game.

Next, i went to walmart and skimmed through the copy of the zuko prelude (to the live movie) book. I will nw tll the few things i saw.

-They kept the "zuko going to western air temple" part in there, upside down spires and all, which i am very happy about because the western airtemple is one of my favorite locations from the show, and i would very much like to see it live.

-In this prelude, it shows that zuko and iroh ran across guru patik, at first i thought, oh this is weird, but as i read on i thought better of the idea. One funny part was how guru paik was like "Yes im the avatar" only to admit he was joking.

Yep its pretty much everything and more from banishment to southern water tribe

And the third avatar'd experience i had over the past 24 hours was that i had the priviledge of viewing avatar extras season 2 on nicktoons ... all of it ... there was a marathon leading to the season 3 avatar extras premier tonite ( i believe ).

It was your basic junk, although it did remind me what the earth kings name was.

Thus concludes my 24 hour avatar filled day... well half of thursday half of today.

On an additional note, will Mr. Jove make a new thread for Legend of Korra? ... or dimezanime ._. Or will we too discuss that here


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Still can't decide whether or not I will see this movie. I might wait a bit and if it gets bad reviews I might just download it or something. Anyone know how long this movie is supposed to be? Looking at the trailer I don't like the bald kids voice. :/





I don't either, I think we are just seeing some bad trailers. It sounds a bit weird, but at least he looks like him and his acting might be really, really good!

About an hour and thirty minutes, I say


----------



## WolfGrey Savant (Jun 25, 2010)

It's got nothing to do with Naruto at all. But It's AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 25, 2010)

Ronin 81 said:


> It's got nothing to do with Naruto at all. But It's AWESOME!!!!!!


Lol, newbies


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2010)

Ronin 81 said:


> It's got nothing to do with Naruto at all. But It's AWESOME!!!!!!





I agree.

Welcome to the discussion, Ronin.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2010)

N??ps said:


> On an additional note, will Mr. Jove make a new thread for Legend of Korra? ... or dimezanime ._. Or will we too discuss that here



It only make sense that a new thread will be started once _Korra _premieres. It won't be dealing with _The Last Airbender _ which is why the film is talked about here.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if it'll be funny or have any Earth benders... :c


----------



## Burke (Jun 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8OU4pygZo&playnext_from=TL&videos=clOXYuME3GQ&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Jeff lied 
One final update.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 25, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> It only make sense that a new thread will be started once _Korra _premieres. It won't be dealing with _The Last Airbender _which is why the film is talked about here.


 
What is this Korra you speak of?

And lol at the "Kataang wins" statement at the last minute of the finale extras.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> What is this Korra you speak of?
> 
> And lol at the "Kataang wins" statement at the last minute of the finale extras.



Legend of Korra, the new Avatar show. 

My sisters freaked at the Kataang thing


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 25, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Legend of Korra, the new Avatar show.


 
Where's the info on that?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 25, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Where's the info on that?





guess which one you aren't...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> guess which one you aren't...


 
Because I spend time out of the forum and not an Avatar fanatic? Besides your sarcasm, all I'm seeing from websites is that it's trademarked (possibly hearsay), but nothing else. If anything, people should at least wait until there are promo pics.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2010)

They don't trademark names unless they intend to use them ^,^


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 25, 2010)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Because I spend time out of the forum and not an Avatar fanatic? Besides your sarcasm, all I'm seeing from websites is that it's trademarked (possibly hearsay), but nothing else. If anything, people should at least wait until there are promo pics.



It also helps that Mike and Bryan said that information was forthcoming.
It's definitely gonna happen though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup, sorta confirmed, in a way. ^.^


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> guess which one you aren't...



Was that a real Looney Tunes character?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 26, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Was that a real Looney Tunes character?



I don't recall an official name for him, but he was one of Speedy's friends. A lazy, slovenly drunkard.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

So he was from Tijuana?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmm ight, can't wait then.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

The HAppy Meal commercial had more asians than the entire movie


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 26, 2010)

I finally got to the see the finale of the show and I like how they ended it. This show is great because of the character development and the just overall scope of the avatar world. I don't like how the white washing the movie with all these white faces, like how u put white ppl when it's mostly based on Asian culture


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, at least the toys are made by asians...

Destitute, exploited asians...


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 26, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> I finally got to the see the finale of the show and I like how they ended it. This show is great because of the character development and the just overall scope of the avatar world. I don't like how the white washing the movie with all these white faces, like how u put white ppl when it's mostly based on Asian culture



You do realize the series was pretty much entirely voiced by white people right?

That's pretty much the animated equivalent of doing a movie about gangs in the ghetto entirely with white people in blackface.

I suggest you start being offended by the original series as well.


----------



## Noah (Jun 26, 2010)

Quick clip of Aang fighting at the Northern Water Tribe

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pr02HEREVw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 26, 2010)

Aang looks more fearsome with waterbending in that clip than he did in the series.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

That's actually something that's bothering me...

Aang seems a lot more aggressive in this movie, and it seems the subtleties of each Bending style's nature has been discarded.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess that this is the "different direction" Sifu Kisu mentioned when talks fell through about him coming on as martial arts coordinator for the film. Even if he himself didn't want to join the production, I'm sure that any recommendations made by him for other people to take over would have been just as good.
I think it was a stunt coordinator that eventually got hired for the gig.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 26, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> You do realize the series was pretty much entirely voiced by white people right?
> 
> That's pretty much the animated equivalent of doing a movie about gangs in the ghetto entirely with white people in blackface.
> 
> I suggest you start being offended by the original series as well.



That's a stupid analogy.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

I think it's a bad direction, it goes against Aang's character, it's like a whole mindless "omg hitting things is cool" shit. Can anyone recall the times Aang made full hitting contact with his staff? Virtually none, he mostly uses it to direct his airbending, plus it's such a treasured possession of his, that the real Aang would never think of putting it in harm's way by smashing people with it.

Hell, I bet the Bending arts in the movie are all undefined sets of asian martial arts, asian martial arts-esq moves or flashy wushu stunts in the movie. Each character, their bending arts, their personality and nature are so INTRICATELY set in relation to each other.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 26, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's a stupid analogy.



Why? Two instances of white people playing another race.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know why people expect much from hollywood when it comes to turning animation into a real life character movie....you just have to take it for what it is, its never gonna be as good as the animation


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 26, 2010)

WHAT'S NEXT, WHITEY OPENING UP CHINESE RESTAURANTS!!??!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 26, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Why? Two instances of white people playing another race.



A person is only lending their voice in an animated series.

Something like a live-action adaptation is a different matter entirely. Talent matters in this case too, but so does looking the part. You're playing in the flesh, I shouldn't have to point that out. I think people should give the movie a chance, but I think it's pretty stupid to deny what went down. It isn't the actors fault, but this is something that seems to be happening quite a bit: KoF, Dragonball, 21, Forbidden Kingdom, etc.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> WHAT'S NEXT, WHITEY OPENING UP CHINESE RESTAURANTS!!??!


*coughP.F.Chang'scough*


----------



## Sunako (Jun 26, 2010)

6 FUCKING AUGUST


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


>



Kung Fuuuu! 

That was funny, especially with the little guy looking at him with goo-goo eyes


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Kung Fuuuu!
> 
> That was funny, especially with the little guy looking at him with goo-goo eyes


Oh great Avatar, should I forgive this well meaning noob?

...

.......


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh great Avatar, should I forgive this well meaning noob?
> 
> ...
> 
> .......



Something wrong reikai?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Something wrong reikai?


You are not the great Avatar


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You are not the great Avatar



Your mad cause im not the great avatar?

Well thanks for thinking i should be, but im not up for the job.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Your mad cause im not the great avatar?
> 
> Well thanks for thinking i should be, but im not up for the job.


I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about Terra


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh great Avatar, should I forgive this well meaning noob?
> 
> ...
> 
> .......



What's wrong with you, Reikai? 

Don't call me a noob, I've been watching the show since it started. Noob is such a...immature word to use.  "Novice" is better ^,^

Although, I'm not either of those things lol


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 26, 2010)

Some things you say just irks me 

Like that whole offensive Indians are not "Pure" asians crack


----------



## Burke (Jun 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Some things you say just irks me
> 
> Like that whole offensive Indians are not "Pure" asians crack



I distinctly remember staying out of that convo.

Oh, no i wasnt responding to you as the great avatar i was wondering what bothered you


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 26, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Some things you say just irks me
> 
> Like that whole offensive Indians are not "Pure" asians crack




*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell was the point of quoting me just now?  

Well, the comparison was a bit dry, I should have picked a different comparsion. But you had to have gotten at least a little bit of it, correct? 

They aren't Asian, nor do they follow the Asian _culture_.  (Which, if you remember correctly, was the point of my posts.)

But let's not bring this back up. I think you need to take a few breaths and count to ten, because if you are still upset over something like that...well, then, avoiding you is _obviously_ best. 




----

Let's get back to the Avatar discussion, please


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just mind grindingly irritating.

What? Now Filipinos aren't Asian?

What about the people in Indo China?

Russians are asian too.

You're probably thinking that if they're not pale, Chinese, Korean, or Japanese, they aren't asian 

You have a lot unfortunate implications coming your way and knocking you upside the head. It sounds like you consider Idians to be a mongrel asian breed


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 27, 2010)

So, has anyone seen the newest trailers on TV?

One of them shows Sokka saying: "I taught him that". I told my sister, and then she told the Avatar place, I _think_ that's how they got it. I'm not sure though. lol

Anyway, I like Sokka's actor's voice, really good.


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> So, has anyone seen the newest trailers on TV?
> 
> One of them shows Sokka saying: "I taught him that". I told my sister, and then she told the Avatar place, I _think_ that's how they got it. I'm not sure though. lol
> 
> Anyway, I like Sokka's actor's voice, really good.



I liked that part, kinda showed funny sokka


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2010)

NOW NOW CHILDREN.  WE WILL HAVE PEACE UNDER AVATAR JOVEKU.

Also lol @ Kisu.  KUNG FUUUUUUUU
I feel like if that was live-action there would be like a hundred fiery explosions going off in the background, just because.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 27, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> You do realize the series was pretty much entirely voiced by white people right?
> 
> That's pretty much the animated equivalent of doing a movie about gangs in the ghetto entirely with white people in blackface.
> 
> I suggest you start being offended by the original series as well.



And it would of been better if they had Asian VA's


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 27, 2010)

the best characters on the show, Zuko and Iroh were voiced by slants people of Asiatic origin iirc


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 27, 2010)

I know Iroh was voiced by that dude I forgot his name, he was in that movie about that kid who was obsessed with chuck norris


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

Mako and you're thinking of Sidekicks


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 27, 2010)

Yea sidekicks


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2010)

What I've missed:

I suppose we'd have to make a thread for the new show. I'd really rather not and just have this be the Avatar thread, but we'll see.

Support the show, see the movie.

Indians are a different kind of Asian.

I support "Jack DeSena as Sokka" MUCH more than "Dante Basco as Zuko."


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 27, 2010)

Jove said:


> What I've missed:
> 
> I suppose we'd have to make a thread for the new show. I'd really rather not and just have this be the Avatar thread, but we'll see.
> 
> ...


We can always rename the thread, put a slash between tLA, and tLK

It's cleaner that way.

Man, when you look at it, it's hard to believe how long it has been since AtLA's premiere. Sure, it's not like M*A*S*H*, but it's still been a long time.

And this thread is 5 years old, we deserve a sub forum


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 27, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I wasn't talking about the movie, but the Fire Nation seems to be about complete obedience to a ruler, industry, and taking over the world.  So I see them as the Soviets.



bit of a late reply, but that sounds like multiple other countries.

japan back in the day, germany back in the day, france back in the day, england back in the day........america today  maybe not so much obedience but more just the patriotism  j/k


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> We can always rename the thread, put a slash between tLA, and tLK
> 
> It's cleaner that way.
> 
> ...



Jove has discussed this before.
Were stuck with *Nickelodean*'s "Avatar: The Last Airbender" *Discusion*
Its part of who we are.


----------



## Noda. B (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow I had to stare at that for like three minutes before realizing Nickelodeon's spelled with an "o".


----------



## Burke (Jun 27, 2010)

Since you all are my closest NF family, i think ill tell you all first.
Ive just hit Luminary!
Thanks to all of my friends pek

ONTOPIC!
What part of asia is dantes heritage from exactly??


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 27, 2010)

N??ps said:


> ONTOPIC!
> What part of asia is dantes heritage from exactly??



You can't tell that he's Filipino?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> bit of a late reply, but that sounds like multiple other countries.
> 
> japan back in the day, germany back in the day, france back in the day, england back in the day........america today  maybe not so much obedience but more just the patriotism  j/k



Germany, France, England, and USA didn't put so much an emphasis on honor nor were they completely subservient to a single leader.  Japan did not put as much emphasis on industry as the Fire Nation before WWII.

I didn't just throw USSR out there for nothing, there was a reason I said it.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 27, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted but, here's a review.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRYOuhX3klI[/YOUTUBE]

I gives me hope.


----------



## Corran (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow that review is a surprise. Can't wait to see more reviews.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 28, 2010)

What's up guys, I'm also a fan of Avatar, so-



Jove said:


> I suppose we'd have to make a thread for the *new show*. I'd really rather not and just have this be the Avatar thread, but we'll see.



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA?

PLEASE tell me you aren't just talking about the movie, and that there IS actually a new show, like a sequel?  please


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

^Called Legend of Korra, set 100 years after the end of the first series.

This is why we need a new thread


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Called Legend of Korra, set 100 years after the end of the first series.
> 
> This is why we need a new thread



Please excuse me while I go jizz in my pants.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Germany, France, England, and USA didn't put so much an emphasis on honor nor were they completely subservient to a single leader.  Japan did not put as much emphasis on industry as the Fire Nation before WWII.
> 
> I didn't just throw USSR out there for nothing, there was a reason I said it.


HONOOOOOOOOR! *death with ribbons*



Mider T said:


> ^Called Legend of Korra, set 100 years after the end of the first series.
> 
> This is why we need a new thread


No, we must keep this one


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 28, 2010)

how da fuck is zuko Indian smh


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 28, 2010)

Because M. Night's Indian and Zuko is his favorite character.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 28, 2010)

^ Simple Truth.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 28, 2010)

how da fuck this crap is like the most popular thread in here?


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 28, 2010)

Some Katara Zuko action in the second clip.


----------



## Burke (Jun 28, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> how da fuck this crap is like the most popular thread in here?



Which is why we need a subforum


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd support the measure for a subforum, or at least a "TV show/whatever of the month" thread.


----------



## Burke (Jun 28, 2010)

Avatar (by James Cameron)                                  
Posts: 2,025   Views: 37,383 

Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" Discusion 
Posts: 14,648  Views: 323,361

We win


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'd support the measure for a subforum, or at least a *"TV show/whatever of the month" thread*.



That works too, though half of the regulars haven't nominated it yet so we can't move on to the voting process.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 28, 2010)

Is it justified for me to facepalm over using Airbending to advertise chicken nuggets?...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2010)

lol Aang the *Vag*iterian


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know what the hell they are but McNuggets certainly ain't meat.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 28, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Is it justified for me to facepalm over using Airbending to advertise chicken nuggets?...



A bit of irony in that...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I don't know what the hell they are but McNuggets certainly ain't meat.


I suppose that's a good point, but I don't think any Airbender would eat them.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 28, 2010)

Aangs some kinda sissy monk right?

i know _some _monks don't eat meat...but don't ALL monks take vows of chastity?

KatAang is a fucking lie


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

His Avatar duties come above his Air Nomad duties...in this case it's making plenty of Airbender babies so that one of their descendants can be the Avatar next time Air comes around.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 28, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Aangs some kinda sissy monk right?
> 
> i know _some _monks don't eat meat...but don't ALL monks take vows of chastity?
> 
> KatAang is a fucking lie



Because he is the avatar, as Kyoshi and the others say, his duties as a Monk...aren't important, or valid. He no longer has to follow Monk laws or promises.

He can't be a Monk and an Avatar 



N??ps said:


> Avatar (by James Cameron)
> Posts: 2,025   Views: 37,383
> 
> Nickelodean's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" Discusion
> ...



*laughs as Avatar*

We so win.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Because he is the avatar, as Kyoshi and the others say, his duties as a Monk...aren't important, or valid. He no longer has to follow Monk laws or promises.
> 
> He can't be a Monk and an Avatar



I see it as he can still follow the life of a Monk, but isn't entitled to subscribe to it.  It's a personal choice.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I see it as he can still follow the life of a Monk, but isn't entitled to subscribe to it.  It's a personal choice.



Okay....well, as a Monk, he wouldn't be able to protect the world. I mean, sure he lucked out with the taking the powers thing, but he can't be both.

Monks can't do a lot of things the Avatar, as duty calls, has to do.

Well, that's the impression I got from Kyoshi and the others.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

Just saw nicksclusive which showed a one minute clip of the movie...not to be a sourpuss but I think they could have done better with Zuko's scar.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Just saw nicksclusive which showed a one minute clip of the movie...not to be a sourpuss but I think they could have done better with Zuko's scar.



They made it so small, I can barely see it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm sure we will notice it on the big screen 
But I'm glad they didn't make him shave his head with that stupid ponytail thing


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> I'm sure we will notice it on the big screen
> But I'm glad they didn't make him shave his head with that stupid ponytail thing



Even thought it would have made sense because in the show, his face gets burned and his hair does too, just not as bad. 

Have you've guys seen the new commercial on the Last Airbender site?


----------



## Klue (Jun 28, 2010)

Any news concerning a new TV series?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, we know the new show is called "Legend of Korra" or something like "Legend" and then "Korra" They trade-marked that, but you probably already know that lol


----------



## Mider T (Jun 28, 2010)

Azula introduced


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Azula introduced



So its true? She really is Azula?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Yup that's her.  I'd say it fits her, she just looks like a video game character to me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yup that's her.  I'd say it fits her, she just looks like a video game character to me.



I think she fits too, but we can't really trust that site it links to...I've never heard of it.

:S


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

That's the site where we got our leaked season 3 info


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> That's the site where we got our leaked season 3 info



Oh! I didn't know that.  I never knew the information regarding season 3 had to be leaked, I knew they couldn't keep the show down -- too good. 

I guess its real. Thanks for sharing, Mider! 

I can't wait till she says "Zuzu" to Zuko.


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2010)

This Azula talk makes me wonder how the 3rd books fight with Azula and Zuko will look like in the movies :33


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 29, 2010)

It makes me wonder who will play Toph pek
Or maybe The Boulder


----------



## Corran (Jun 29, 2010)

Mick Foley needs to keep his role as The Boulder 

But I remember M Night saying he will be using an asian for Toph. Can't remember if he will be using an unknown, but probably an unknown knowing his track record


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

The Rock should be the boulder for epic justice!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

i fuck the shit outta that Azula no lie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 29, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Aangs some kinda sissy monk right?
> 
> i know _some _monks don't eat meat...but don't ALL monks take vows of chastity?
> 
> KatAang is a fucking lie



Nope, not even the real-life counterparts the Air Nomads are based on are required to be chaste.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 29, 2010)

Someone was looking for this gif a while ago, but I cant remember who.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 29, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Aangs some kinda sissy monk right?
> 
> i know _some _monks don't eat meat...but don't ALL monks take vows  of chastity?
> 
> KatAang is a fucking lie





Terra Branford said:


> Because he is the avatar, as Kyoshi and the others say, his duties as a Monk...aren't important, or valid. He no longer has to follow Monk laws or promises.
> 
> He can't be a Monk and an Avatar
> 
> ...


I think you're confusing other monks with Tibetan Buddhist monks

Also, Aang just doesn't eat meat, not only because of his faith, but because of his compassion towards living things.


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Azula introduced



I approve!


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

So all 3 seasons compressed into 1 movie? Lol Fail.


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> So all 3 seasons compressed into 1 movie? Lol Fail.



Nope.
Lol Fail.


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank god.

So 1 seasons equals 1 movie But they are shooting all 3 movies back to back?


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Thank god.
> 
> So 1 seasons equals 1 movie But they are shooting all 3 movies back to back?



Thats the idea.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUh5VxLzG5E&playnext_from=TL&videos=ZtaxT3grYPM&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Clip 
I gotta say, im not dissapointed.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Thank god.
> 
> So 1 seasons equals 1 movie But they are shooting all 3 movies back to back?



No, M. Night is going to shoot another thriller and if all goes well then work on the second film should resume after that.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm on my phone, so I can't search for it now. I do remember readings an interview with Shamwow wherein he said thst depending on how the first one does, he might actually consider making more thanjust three movies (as in making 2 movies for season 2 instead of trying to cram it into one).

So we might end up with a quadrogy or even a... a fivelogy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that laser guy should get his own movie. I forgot what his name was, but he shot fucking lasers, that's enough.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh you mean Combustion Man?

I saw that movie clip too.....and I have to say I am not disappoint.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, the laser dude. He could have his own movie where he fights Terminators and Predators.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2010)

Season 3 should definitely have two movies where it should be split is clear as day. 

With season 1 and 2 I'm not entirely sure, much of the episode in those seasons could be cut out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe Book 1 is easily 1 movie. It's Book 3 of which I am uncertain.

Book 2 however, should be two movies, just as you can break the Boom itself into two sections: the search for an Earthbending teacher and Ba Sing Se. The Drill would bridge the two.

Of course, you could argue that Book 3 was broken into Day of Black Sun and Sozin's Comet, but nothing happened leading up to DoBS (and in one specific instance, nothing happened in such a nothingness that it was a negative nothing). So it's up to M Night how to tackle that one. I really can't imagine fitting both the Invasion and the Final Battle into one movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

^ a lot of season 2 was just "filler" that would be very difficult to translate over into a cohesive movie

book 3 should be split into 2 parts and just integrate any unimportant elements from book 2 to fill it out


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, I'm glad that you put "filler" in quotations. That's been a issue of contention in this thread.

I totally disagree, since you could make one movie concerning the trip to Ba Sing Se (201-212) and a second set within Ba Sing Se (213-220).

I suppose if you're being really economical, you can cut Book 2 down, even though I believe it was a masterpiece season. You obviously need The Blind Bandit, and the Crossroads of Destiny. Those two are inescapable.

The entire reason the Gaang is in Ba Sing Se is to meet the Earth King and deliver to him the Eclipse plan. So The Library would have to be adapted.

Zuko is M. Night's favorite character, and his story as a refugee in Book 2 is essential. Zuko Alone is vital, and The Chase is pretty important but not unassailable.

You can cut the Drill, which is unfortunate because I think it's one of the finest Chapters and would be incredible in film. 

Considering it's M. Night, I'd hope he maintains the complexities of Ba Sing Se... but without Jet, we don't have a climactic moment for the Dai Li-Long Feng arc.

Then we have The Avatar State, The Desert, and The Guru. Book 2's main arc was the Avatar State. It was the spine of the season. M. Night would have to incorporate elements from each, or completely rework Aang's character.


I'd make Movie 2 be:

Open with an abridged version of The Swamp (cold open and introduces Toph)
The Blind Bandit 
Zuko Alone interspersed with Bitter Work
Part of The Chase (Zuko v. Azula v. Aang)
Abridged version of The Library
A very abridged version of The Desert is the first half climax
------------------------------------------
City of Walls and Secrets
Lake Laogai focuses on finding Appa (unless Jet is somehow introduced)
The Earth King used as a short bridge to...
Crossroads of Destiny


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Jove what do you think of the pick for Azula?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm never heard of her, but she pretty much looks like an Indian Azula. Apparently she's received positive reviews; hopefully she prepares for this role properly, really studying the episodes and understanding how truly brilliant Grey Delisle was.

I'm more concerned about how M. Night will direct her, and what he wants Azula to be in the movies. 

Azula's role for most of it's existence was to act as the main antagonist in lieu of Ozai. But now that M. Night has Ozai out there immediately, looking like a goddamn Roman Emperor in a field lecturing Zhao, we'll see what Azula functions as.


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, jove really doesnt like the Ozai/Zhao portayal in the film.

My main concern with a 4 part or even a 5 part is the ageing in the actors.
Their mainly children, and they change in appearance drastically in 4 or 5 years.
And thats thinking positively about it, and factoring in that m night will make aone movie a year.
They did grant some room for this making the actual timeline of the films being 3 years, which i am glad they did.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2010)

So wait. Jet is not going to be in the movies?


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Platinum said:


> So wait. Jet is not going to be in the movies?



His character is probably one of the most removeable


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 29, 2010)

You guys are all crazy.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm looking at all the tweets for the people who've seen the screening tonight.
Doesn't look good. If it is that bad, I'd love to see how M. Night messed it up.
I was supposed to attend the 7pm showing tonight but I was turned away.
3 screens were maxed out and there were still a few hundred people, including myself, on line. Way overbooked.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> You guys are all crazy.



What makes you say that?


----------



## Charizard (Jun 29, 2010)

I really don't want the movie to suck but I can't shake the feeling that we're gonna have another Dragonball evolution on our hands. Let's hope I'm wrong because I really want this movie to be good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 29, 2010)

*Am I the only one who liked Dragon Ball Evolution? They tried their best and from what I understand, they couldn't copy what the show had from lack of full rights, I do believe...right?*

The movie might not suck, but it won't be mega good either. I hope it is, but let's just hope for a decent sized movie so we get number 2.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 29, 2010)

^Yeah because we waited years for that, when it was first announced in like 2001 we were expecting an all-star cast of Vin Diesel as Piccolo, Cameron Diaz as #18, and Keanu Reeves as Goku.  What we got was shit


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2010)

What's the word?  Any reviews out on this yet?

Were critics not given an advance screening?


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not expecting this to be very good.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> What's the word?  Any reviews out on this yet?
> 
> Were critics not given an advance screening?



I think most of them are writing them or watching it right now.


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys, i have a peaceful proposition that i know will be in your best interests.

Please wait till Sunday, July 4th to post anything spoiler related to the movie.
That includes your reviews on the movie.
If you REALLY have to post "It sucked dont see it" ... dont
Atleast not till sunday.
if you will

And if anyone actually wants ignorant critics to convince you to not see it, well theres lots more places for that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 29, 2010)

Its out?

Or do you mean the few people who got to see it?

Also, EW! Keanu Reeves as Goku? Ug, I would have thrown up >.>

Or, put reviews in spoilers.

I would like to know _before_ our family wastes our only movie money on it. We could see Toy Story 3!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> What's the word?  Any reviews out on this yet?
> 
> Were critics not given an advance screening?



there was a review done by some dude who watched the movie about 4 pages back...he said it was good.

I was pleasantly surprised...although he also never watched the cartoon before soooooo....


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

So.. the critic that tweeted probably was a die hard cartoon fan, and was just sitting in the theater saying 
Thats wrong
thats wrong 
thats wrong
etc etc

Not someone i would consult for reviews


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 29, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Not sure if this was posted but, here's a review.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRYOuhX3klI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I gives me hope.



Whoo! Sounds like its going to be fantastic! 

Who made a bad tweet?


----------



## Burke (Jun 29, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Whoo! Sounds like its going to be fantastic!
> 
> Who made a bad tweet?





Nøøps said:


> So.. the critic that tweeted probably was a die hard cartoon fan, and was just sitting in the theater saying
> Thats wrong
> thats wrong
> thats wrong
> ...




As much as i love the cartoon, i hate when people do that.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 29, 2010)

Nøøps, ignore the spoiler if you want to go in fresh.

Link to the review.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




Can we discuss the movie/reviews if we use spoilers?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Quaero said:


> N??ps, ignore the spoiler if you want to go in fresh.
> 
> Link to the review.
> 
> ...



I hate this dude.

I bet he likes Avatar and is just saying this 'cause The Last Airbender is better.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, he clearly states his devotion to the show so I'm willing to bet he's a good case study for all of us.

Expect my full review Thursday night in giant letters so Noops can't miss it. And, of course, he can't ignore me, either.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> Well, he clearly states his devotion to the show so I'm willing to bet he's a good case study for all of us.
> 
> Expect my full review Thursday night in giant letters so Noops can't miss it. And, of course, he can't ignore me, either.



Yea, and a review from someone who has never seen the show, being good, means the movie will at least be good. I now have a good feeling it won't flop, like Alice in Wonderland.

Oh, and the bad reviewer, he said Alice in Wonderland...was good. 

We obviously can't trust him.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 30, 2010)

If the movie is only a little longer than 90 minutes, then its no way it can be good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

^ That's not true.

There are plenty of movies shorter that is really, really good.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ That's not true.
> 
> There are plenty of movies shorter that is really, really good.



True, but those movies are not based on 7,5 hours of an animated show. There is simply too much story compressed in too little time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Sokka's antics and most of the humor got cut out...thats like 50% of the show right there


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2010)

Sokka, the Meat and Sarcasm Guy.. has been reduced to.. Some White Kid.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Quaero said:


> True, but those movies are not based on 7,5 hours of an animated show. There is simply too much story compressed in too little time.



I've seen good movies based on longer than that. Books with 1000 pages fit perfectly into an hour and thirty minutes.

Like Homer's books, they've made great movies out of those and they are really, really long. 

Or the animated movie of Tales of the Earthsea. That was really good.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah Nick movies, even the live action ones, don't run past 2 hours.  Which is really hard to except considering how much they have fit into the next movie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yeah Nick movies, even the live action ones, don't run past 2 hours.  Which is really hard to except considering how much they have fit into the next movie.



Well, maybe if this movie does good, he'll make the next even longer. Like LOTR long.


----------



## Quaero (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I've seen good movies based on longer than that. Books with 1000 pages fit perfectly into an hour and thirty minutes.
> 
> Like Homer's books, they've made great movies out of those and they are really, really long.
> 
> Or the animated movie of Tales of the Earthsea. That was really good.



The only problem is that they are both on the same medium (audiovisual). The core of books is the description of the subject matter, witch can be translated into a visual medium much more efficiently. 

For example, the writer can spend pages describing the evil overlord's lair, but in cinema, it only takes a good pan of the camera to convey the same information in less time. You cant do that if the source material is visual as well.

As the saying goes, a picture is indeed worth a thousand words.


----------



## Charizard (Jun 30, 2010)

I swear to God if Secret Tunnel isn't in the second movie i'mma hafta kill a friend.
and for fuck's sake there better be some motherfuckin' cabbage guy at some point in these movies.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Well then, I will compile a list of visual shows or something visual, composed into a movie. Just you wait. 



Jim said:


> I swear to God if Secret Tunnel isn't in the second movie i'mma hafta kill a friend.
> and for fuck's sake there better be some motherfuckin' cabbage guy at some point in these movies.



Secret tunnel? I hope the cabbage guy is in it, too. 

Have you've guys seen the newest videos?


----------



## Charizard (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Secret tunnel?



book 2 chapter 2 The Cave of the Two Lovers.
I wanna hear that guy sing the Secret Tunnel song.


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2010)

~SECRET TUUUUUUUUNNEL~


Lol I love how his name is Chong.  Seriously, it so _would _be.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 30, 2010)

All that level detail will not be present in the movie


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2010)

Jim said:


> I swear to God if Secret Tunnel isn't in the second movie i'mma hafta kill a friend.
> and for fuck's sake there better be some motherfuckin' cabbage guy at some point in these movies.



If cabbage guy does not show up in the movies I will rage .


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone can help us now!!!

Fight!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> *Am I the only one who liked Dragon Ball Evolution? They tried their best and from what I understand, they couldn't copy what the show had from lack of full rights, I do believe...right?*
> 
> The movie might not suck, but it won't be mega good either. I hope it is, but let's just hope for a decent sized movie so we get number 2.


Tried their best? *LE SCOFF!*

It was in development hell for near a decade! They sat on it until they remembered, "Oh! We have rights to this series movie adaptation!" And cranked out one as fast as possible, and as derivatively as possible. If I didn't know the title, I've could've sworn it was one of those shitty "Genre:Movie" movies. 

Yeah, sure, they tried their best, their best at making a derivative as hell movie. Effort doesn't mean shit if the end product is shit, but I HIGHLY doubt they tried at ALL.


Terra Branford said:


> I've seen good movies based on longer than that. Books with 1000 pages fit perfectly into an hour and thirty minutes.
> 
> Like Homer's books, they've made great movies out of those and they are really, really long.
> 
> Or the animated movie of Tales of the Earthsea. That was really good.


Oh, yeah, sure, I guess after the first movie based on Homer's epics, they stopped making the same one, right?...

Oh wait...

I guess I can see the actor for Azula being a good fit, and she is studying the role extensively. Something I haven't noticed, do the Firebenders get yellow eyes?

I've thought about how they were gonna factor in the ages of the actors as well, unlike Harry Potter, AtLA really doesn't arc over a long time frame(Even then, the HP movies had to be rushed, and the actors are already older than their characters), 2 years I believe, or part of a year and a year?

They may have to replace actors, or risk sticking to actors too old for their roles.

I think the pacing of the AtLA movies will be shot to hell, especially with a series that is already presented in a visual medium, like Quaero said, translating from rich, written imagery, to a visual medium takes far less time than reading it. AtLA is pretty much a very very very long storyboard for the movie to adapt off of. Not many compromises can be made without at least damaging the canon to some degree, which leaves the hapless director to have to find ways to keep it intact as possible, not only for the fans, but for coherence as well.

Personally, I think it's a terrible idea to adapt any long, arcing series into film, and a mini-series would be sorta pointless, expensive and redundant. You just can't satisfy people the same way you would if you just showed them the series, the alotted time for the movies means you have to throw out many important nuances, side stories, character studies and what not. If not, then you reduce the importance of many scenes by trying to pack in as much as possible, wrecking any sense of enjoyable pacing, and depreciating the events of the source material. I just don't see any point to it, it just seems like movie adaptations like this, do not offer a complete, satisfying, meaningful experience that watching the show won't already accomplish.

It all boils down to marketing, and a so-called fan writing his own, expensive,possibly psuedo fanfictive take on the series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea, and a review from someone who has never seen the show, being good, means the movie will at least be good. I now have a good feeling it won't flop, like Alice in Wonderland.



That doesn't mean any more than someone who happens to love the show and dislikes the movie. I didn't see anything unreasonable in that review, and with how strident he was about his love for the show he's worth noting for people in this thread. In fact, I think it's an excellent review to keep in mind because he segregated his critical insight from his fandom. 

I'm watch it as a fan of the franchise, critical _and_ adoring.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2010)

> The Last Airbender
> 
> 1/2 Star
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

That stings, especially the last line.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Reviews are pouring in now, and we're at 100% rotten. 

Ebert's hurt. Ebert hurts because he's a Miyazaki obsessive and we already knew he was a fan of the show... I feel like I'm walking into a 73 minute decapitation tomorrow.


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2010)

Taleran, I just read Ebert's review

Seriously, 1/2 out of 5 :amazed


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

This movie isn't just getting bad reviews; it's getting slaughtered out of the womb.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 30, 2010)

That's damn cold coming from Ebert..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

My initial feelings about this film has returned, Ebert has mentioned everything that i feared would be wrong with Shamalamadingdong's directing style 


> Shyamalan has failed.


Obvious Ebert is Obvious.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, and he's actually defended Knight in the past.

It's getting a 0% so far on rottentomatoes.com


----------



## Omolara (Jun 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> My initial feelings about this film has returned, Ebert has mentioned everything that i feared would be wrong with Shamalamadingdong's directing style Obvious Ebert is Obvious.



Damn. I love Ebert.

Apparently, the movie also removes any traces of female empowerment. I was worried from the day it was announced, and then enraged by the casting, and now I feel justified in being upset on both fronts. 
Oh, and according to Dev and Aasif, _Zhao_ is the horribly misguided guy and Zuko is balls out bad. W.t.f. No. That is just wrong. 

Someone on Racebending said that it's very likely that Shyamalan's going to get thrown under the bus on this one. He already wasn't right for this job, but since he's gone around playing Michael Steele, it's all going to be on his head.


----------



## AMtrack (Jun 30, 2010)

If there's one thing I've learned in the 21 years of my life, its to never trust movie critics.  Why?  You can make any movie sound like garbage, even if its really not.  Criticizing anything is fairly easy and doesn't take a whole lot of talent.  A critic, generally speaking, goes into a movie looking for whatever could be wrong with it.  That obviously lessens their enjoyment because they're too busy nitpicking.  At the end of it all, its not surprising for them to say the movie sucked.  Some critics, though, truly go in unbiased; that is where you find the most credible reviews as it most closely resembles the attitude of the audience.  You have to sort out the good ones from the bad...and thats not really possible unless you study movie critics for a living.  So really,the best thing to do is to see the movie for yourself.


EDIT:  I think the movie will be entertaining at the very least.  Movie adaptations from cartoons are very tough, and not enough ppl appreciate that.  And again, making a movie gives the director a creative license so to speak.  Its not his job to replicate the show, but to offer his own interpretation of it.  All he really has to do is borrow the script and the rest is his ballgame.  So if he wants to change the arrows on aang's head...fine.  If katara and sokka end up white..fine.  Ppl bitch and whine about things that don't matter all that much.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, I didn't expect the ratings to be so rock bottom, at best, I expected an average of at least 50 or 60 out of 100.

Guess I was a bit too "open" minded.

As for Ebert, I've always had mixed feelings with that guy, but I agree with most of his critique on stuff (except games, damn you Ebert for being blind to the art of games). But is seems his keyboard is made of crystalized venom in that review, it just BURNS with "haet".

I admit, I did have a feeling that it will fail for my own personal experience, but I didn't think it would be so widely criticized. 

I had a badder feeling the moment I saw the dank temperature of the lighting, playing more to gritty and dark, than vibrant of the show. And the bending wasn't very smooth, and didn't follow the actors well, it lacked weight and force for the bender. But I think that's a difficulty for live action, it's easier in full pelt animation. But it's no excuse, as I've seen many Chinese martial art movies with magical effects done quite well, with a real feeling that the martial artist is moving something concrete, and that it acts on them.

But worst of all, the characterization, and the important parts have suffered a lot.

Lady in the Water should've been a clue how this was gonna turn out.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 30, 2010)

Well,seeing as the movie is most likely a giant critical failure I can only pray that it doesn't harm "The Legend of Korra" series.


----------



## Omolara (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, even though I'd already decided that I wouldn't be going to see it, I think part of me hoped that it would still manage to do the series justice. 

Perhaps it's best to pretend that this was an Ember Island Players production. Maybe the Cabbage Merchant and Foamy were so miffed at their omission of such great characters that they took matters into their own hands?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy shit balls! Good, this does not look.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Yeah, even though I'd already decided that I wouldn't be going to see it, I think part of me hoped that it would still manage to do the series justice.
> 
> Perhaps it's best to pretend that this was an Ember Island Players production. Maybe the Cabbage Merchant and Foamy were so miffed at their omission of such great characters that they took matters into their own hands?


Ember Island Player's rendition of the Avatar's journey was so well received and popular, that they invented advanced cinema technology just to show it. Public response was so high, that it broke into other dimensions, where it nowhere near matches the fervor for it like in its home dimension 

Even after its criticisms for not using actual benders was irrelevant to the success of the Ember Island Player's production of the movie


----------



## Charizard (Jun 30, 2010)

well it looks like you fucked up once again Shyamalan...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

It's important for all of us to remain calm. We'll all find out tomorrow, when true diehards as ourselves consume this work.

One troubling aspect: it's getting hammered in reviews, and it's probably going to lose out to Twilight this weekend. Which means we have to hope for second week success on a movie with 1 positive review out of 17 thus far.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well,seeing as the movie is most likely a giant critical failure I can only pray that it doesn't harm "The Legend of Korra" series.


oh god, could this movie be so bad as to ellicit "_the monkey at the Zoo"_ effect...


he throws his shit at everyone and everything that passes by.

NO, KORRA NOOOOOOOO!!! 



Omolara said:


> Yeah, even though I'd already decided that I wouldn't be going to see it, I think part of me hoped that it would still manage to do the series justice.
> 
> Perhaps it's best to pretend that this was an Ember Island Players production. Maybe the Cabbage Merchant and Foamy were so miffed at their omission of such great characters that they took matters into their own hands?





Jove said:


> It's important for all of us to remain calm. We'll all find out tomorrow, when true diehards as ourselves consume this work.
> 
> One troubling aspect: it's getting hammered in reviews, and it's probably going to lose out to Twilight this weekend. Which means we have to hope for second week success on a movie with 1 positive review out of 17 thus far.


we were fools to hope for even a moderately decent adaptation from Shamalama 

I'm just hoping the Nick execs don't decide to abandon the entire franchise after this...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

So the movie sucks, right?

I had a sneaking suspicion it would suck. I wanted it to not suck though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> we were fools to hope for even a moderately decent adaptation from Shamalama



You have to give credit to the people that made the trailers. They completely reversed the attitudes we had, and really made things exciting.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Legend of Korra will have a M.Night ShayminSkyForme based buttmonkey I bet


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> You have to give credit to the people that made the trailers. They completely reversed the attitudes we had, and really made things exciting.



I _know_...they started looking so good that they even managed to wear down my post 6th sense hatred of anything Shama


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

What will his kids think?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> You have to give credit to the people that made the trailers. They completely reversed the attitudes we had, and really made things exciting.


This.

I can't believe exciting trailers continue to fool me.  Twilight Eclipse even managed a decent trailer this time around.  Hopefully I can learn from this and avoid being fooled again.

I need Inception to be good desperately.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 30, 2010)

Well this sucks, M.Night needs to quite movies. I hope the movie does well enough for a part 2, but gets so trashed on reviews that they fire M.Night. We need someone to do this movie justice. I hear Guillermo del Toro is free  (Oh how I wish that wasn't a wish)


----------



## jkingler (Jun 30, 2010)

Not only will Eclipse eclipse AtlA at the box office, it may even prove to be the better movie.

Fucking depressing...


----------



## The World (Jun 30, 2010)

So who's going to see it at midnight tonight? 

And I bet Roger Ebert didn't even give Dragonball Evolution 1/2 star, sounds like he's just hatin'.

Then again my faith in M. Night Shamalalalaladingdong is wavering.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

Worse than Dragon Ball? 

I wonder if that's even remotely possible.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worse than Dragon Ball?
> 
> I wonder if that's even remotely possible.


At least that means MartialHorror will like it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Well this sucks, M.Night needs to quite movies. I hope the movie does well enough for a part 2, but gets so trashed on reviews that they fire M.Night. We need someone to do this movie justice. I hear Guillermo del Toro is free  (Oh how I wish that wasn't a wish)



Oh god, GdT, if that was true, my balls will implode, and my pants will never be washable again.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 30, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh god, GdT, if that was true, my balls will implode, and my pants will never be washable again.



I always thought Appa would of been a cool puppet, and then CG him in action scenes. Thats something Del Toro would of did.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Just watched The Last Airbender Revealed... and the pit in my stomach deepens. They showed a scene of Aang and Pakku "sparring."


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> I always thought Appa would of been a cool puppet, and then CG him in action scenes. Thats something Del Toro would of did.


Oh god, no more, or I'll..Oh, too late




You know, speaking of, the use of SFX like Animatronics and small models is something like a lost art now.

Funny thing was, the use of CGI was justified by the argument that it was cheaper. Now, it's FUCKING expensive, especially compared to the use of props and other movie magickry.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 30, 2010)

Usually, i don't pay critics a lot of mind, as someone else has said, its easy to pan movies. 

But i consider 30-50 percent to be a really bad score. 7 percent is just abyssmal.

i mean, didn't garfield the movie get a 40? maybe we just have to wait for the other reviews...

I have my own issues with this movie, but i thought at least it would be interesting to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

Rukia said:


> At least that means MartialHorror will like it.


He'd give it a 3.5/5 and say it had redeeming qualities. :taichou



Jove said:


> Just watched The Last Airbender Revealed... and the pit in my stomach deepens. They showed a scene of Aang and Pakku "sparring."


 Was it that bad?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

jkingler said:


> Not only will Eclipse eclipse AtlA at the box office, it may even prove to be the better movie.
> 
> Fucking depressing...



fuck...i've even heard a few reviews for eclipse saying that while its still bad, its much better than the previous movie and the action sequences have been vastly improved.

I think Eclipse may stomp guys.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

The best final lines from reviews:



> So the best way to watch ?The Last Airbender? is probably with your eyes closed.





> The best movie fantasies are light and fast and transporting: If "The Last Airbender" were an element, it would be slushy, heavy mud





> it?s a new low not only for Shyamalan, but for the craft of filmmaking in general





> The Last Airbender isn?t that much different from the rest of this summer?s generally dire multiplex fare?from The A-Team to Jonah Hex. But it is remarkable in one respect: It?s the worst of them.





> I believe M. Night can ruin the world.





> Because even in 3D, ?The Last Airbender? is one-dimensional





> Either save your money, or just see Toy Story 3 again.





> But not since Kyle MacLachlan's whispered voice-overs about the worm and the spice and the worm IS the spice in "Dune" has a fantasy franchise tripped all over itself trying, simply, to please a fan base while creating a new one.





> It's a little early to be saying this, but I'd wager good money that you won't see a worse movie this year.




This one, in Vareity, particularly stings because it's sober and sympathetic to the fandom:



> For all the success Nick's "Avatar: The Last Airbender" animated series has enjoyed around the world, its particulars are still relatively complex to be reduced to feature length, spelling confusion for non-fans and frustration for the faithful.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

It's like our Twilight 

Except no one likes it


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Side note: On that show, M. Night confirmed that he's cut the Kyoshi Warriors from the movie.

I don't know if that's old news I missed, but it's one more exasperating wtf moment for 30 June 2010.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jun 30, 2010)

its still probably going to make enough money for them to green light a sequel. Maybe he'll learn from his mistakes, if indeed the movie is as bad as it seems atm, yeah?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> Side note: On that show, M. Night confirmed that he's cut the Kyoshi Warriors from the movie.
> 
> I don't know if that's old news I missed, but it's one more exasperating wtf moment for 30 June 2010.


I guess that means Suki's out

This trollogy is gonna be whittled down to nothing


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

No Suki?

That can't be, we *see* the Kyoshi warriors. 'Sides that, they have an actress for her and a poster of her.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> its still probably going to make enough money for them to green light a sequel. Maybe he'll learn from his mistakes, if indeed the movie is as bad as it seems atm, yeah?



God, I hope he has the chance.



ReikaiDemon said:


> I guess that means Suki's out
> 
> This trollogy is gonna be whittled down to nothing



M. Night's reasoning was that the Kyoshi Warriors were his favorite characters of Book 1, and he was too attached when editing so their story kept going to long and was difficult to wrap up.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Guys, Suki _is_ in the movie though :<


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 30, 2010)

Its worse that Eclipse? WTF did I just wake up in some alternate universe


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Even if its bad, it won't be worse than the Twilight series, it can't.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> God, I hope he has the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> M. Night's reasoning was that the Kyoshi Warriors were his favorite characters of Book 1, and he was too attached when editing so their story kept going to long and was difficult to wrap up.


...

Does anyone see how comedic this is?...

It has this unfortunate implication that M.Night may be acutely aware of how fail he is, and that he decided to cut them out, lest he do them injustice...

High Larry us? Or just me?


----------



## Noah (Jun 30, 2010)

7% rotten right now.

Holy shit. I can not believe it's that bad. I mean...really? It's like a real life version of Medellin.

After reading that Ebert review, I feel like I got kicked in the dick by my monitor.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> I don't know if that's old news I missed, but it's one more exasperating wtf moment for 30 June 2010.



good god, its like i said in the bath house thread:





RAGING BONER said:


> someone needs to get this man as far away from the movie making biz as possible before he ruins anymore lives, acting careers and franchises...



he needs to be stopped 


ReikaiDemon said:


> ...
> 
> Does anyone see how comedic this is?...
> 
> ...




no no no, this man is out of control...

he MUST be trolling. No one can be THAT talentless and still live...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, we'll never know until we see it, then.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate to rub salt in the wound but:


			
				The Last Airbender: Pre-Screening said:
			
		

> Length of the Film / Script
> 
> The most glaring issue: the film is too short. Ignoring the ending credits, the whole movie is less than 100 minutes long.
> 
> ...


Source:



			
				PREVIEW: THE LAST AIRBENDER said:
			
		

> It was so awful, I saw people walk out on a *free* screening...in 3D. And you know how expensive 3D movies are. They just disgustedly threw their glasses into the recycling bin half-way through this thing.


Source:


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

So, how many bad reviews?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> So, how many bad reviews?



only ONE good review actually...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Guys, Suki _is_ in the movie though :<



I guess if you consider the three one big movie, perhaps. Unless Suki was M. Night's favorite character in Book 2. Then she's toast.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 30, 2010)

So many bad reviews...

I'll still probably see it though.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 30, 2010)

This is just like the Live Action DBZ movie thread, started off good now expectations are shit.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 30, 2010)

*sigh* I've been officially turned off by the terrible reviews. Knight and Day here I come -_-.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jun 30, 2010)

So have the next 2 movies already been green lighted or does their fate depend on how much money this one grosses?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> I guess if you consider the three one big movie, perhaps. Unless Suki was M. Night's favorite character in Book 2. Then she's toast.



But Suki is in this movie though....I saw her 
I think I'm confused....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Mider T said:


> This is just like the Live Action DBZ movie thread, started off good now expectations are shit.



You know that's not true. Expectations started dreadfully low. Then we started to see teasers and trailers and our excitement percolated. Now we've reached total despair.




uchia2000 said:


> So have the next 2 movies already been green lighted or does their fate depend on how much money this one grosses?



Unfortunately, yes, the fate depends on the gross. Maybe we'll be surprised, or international gates are huge. The show was broadcast everywhere.




Terra Branford said:


> But Suki is in this movie though....I saw her
> I think I'm confused....



It seems like things are a bit indistinct, but M. Night said the Kyoshi Warriors won't be in the movie and apparently people at advance screenings confirmed it.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> Unfortunately, yes, the fate depends on the gross. Maybe we'll be surprised, or international gates are huge. The show was broadcast everywhere.



If it does continue has there any announcement that they will use the same director?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

we needed the Avatar to protect us from Fire Lord Shyama 

but I doubt even the Avatar could stop the rate at which Shyama is burning down the franchise


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> It seems like things are a bit indistinct, but M. Night said the Kyoshi Warriors won't be in the movie and apparently people at advance screenings confirmed it.



Then what the hell was I seeing? Why did those girls look like Kyoshi warriors?


----------



## Corran (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I'm not coming back to this thread till September *when the movie comes out here * or when we have some Legend of Korra news.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, how many of these reviewers hated the show? And how many of them were in love with Twilight?


----------



## uchia2000 (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, how many of these reviewers hated the show? And how many of them were in love with Twilight?



A clear majority of the critics hate the movie but from the reviews I've read they also dislike Eclipse but gave it a higher rating than The Last Airbender. A few just recommended seeing Toy Story 3 again.

On Rotten Tomatoes its down at 6%.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

So maybe these are Avatar and Twilight fans....getting angry?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> You know that's not true. Expectations started dreadfully low. Then we started to see teasers and trailers and our excitement percolated. Now we've reached total despair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunate it seems, with a fanbase this large, it seems they can make back the 280 million they grunted out, and then some. That's not counting the many who have no idea what AtLA is, and would go in just to see a movie or a momentary distraction to keep them quiet.

Though, hopefully, they give M.Night the steel-toed boot with a switchblade taped to the sole, and get someone COMPETENT.

I doubt Korra will be affected by any negative developments the movie brings, Paramount damn well knows how huge their little gem is from the years of faithful watching and support us beautiful fans lauded on to it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> So maybe these are Avatar and Twilight fans....getting angry?



yeeeaaaah, that kinda grudge doesn't account for a 6% sorry


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeeeaaaah, that kinda grudge doesn't account for a 6% sorry


Is it optimistic of me to expect at least a 15% once the hoi polloi get to see it?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeeeaaaah, that kinda grudge doesn't account for a 6% sorry



.....

I is confused again.

I wonder, will Korra be female or male? How old will she be? 12? 11? 10? An eternal 10 like Ash?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2010)

The REAL question, however, that everyone needs to be asking themselves about the second movie is...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is THE BOULDER in it?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The REAL question, however, that everyone needs to be asking themselves about the second movie is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I will accept nothing less than DWAYNE JOHNSON HIMSELF.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The REAL question, however, that everyone needs to be asking themselves about the second movie is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If the first movie is bad, there won't even be a movie, so no The Boulder. 

That would be cool to have Dwayne play The Boulder, for many reasons. Plus, he enjoys children/teenager films, so he might do it if Night would allow it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Is it optimistic of me to expect at least a 15% once the hoi polloi get to see it?


fingers crossed 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The REAL question, however, that everyone needs to be asking themselves about the second movie is...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



not even the Boulder's might can stop this travesty...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> fingers crossed
> 
> 
> not even the Boulder's might can stop this travesty...


Yes, this is quite a Toph vs. The Boulder curbstomp situation


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a confession to make. 

I'm finding a perverse amount of joy in watching this get torn to pieces. Every bad review is like a deliciously sweet piece of candy.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

If I don't get to see an epic fight between Toph and The Boulder because people won't see the movie, I will be extremely angry! mad



> I'm finding a perverse amount of joy in watching this get torn to pieces. Every bad review is like a deliciously sweet piece of candy.



Why?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I'm finding a perverse amount of joy in watching this get torn to pieces. Every bad review is like a deliciously sweet piece of candy.


Mmm, candy...

The Germans have a beautiful word for that. Schadenfreude. <3


----------



## Cheena (Jun 30, 2010)

Im mad people are giving it rotten tomatoes before they even see it


----------



## Superstarseven (Jun 30, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> I'm finding a perverse amount of joy in watching this get torn to pieces. Every bad review is like a deliciously sweet piece of candy.



Well the folks at Racebending are loving it also. Last I went to their Twitter account they were just retweeting all the bad reviews they could find.
I just want to say that they shouldn't feel vindicated by any of the negative response really. The film wouldn't have been any better had it been cast with Asian actors. There are apparently a whole host of problems and Aang not being played a Korean isn't really one of them.

What a total misfire, this is so disappointing. 
This film shouldn't have been anything lower than decent. An absolute irredeemable failure? Color me surprised.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Cheena said:


> Im mad people are giving it rotten tomatoes before they even see it


Except...They're not...

The rottens are coming from people who went to the screening of the movie. You DO know that select people almost always get to watch movies before release, do you? How else would they be able to advertise movies with audience testimony?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

One thing I did overlook was the possibility that M. Night takes the fall for this and the franchise comes out only slightly injured.


But there's no point trying to assign logic to Viacom/Paramount decisions. I foresee movie people blaming the show, and the TV people blaming M. Night, and I'm pretty sure movie people often win at the top. 

One thing I have to ask is, where were Mike and Bryan when all this went down? They were alleged consultants.


----------



## Burke (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah... Im going to wait for Joves review and then i really hope more korra news comes out.
This was the only discussion topic we had, and i see no hope or need of it continuing.
Im sad to say im going to spare my virginity and not watch the movie.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, I think fans of the show owe it to the franchise to at least see the movie. I'm going to watch it as a fan and criticize it later. Or, at least, I'm going to try and do that.


----------



## Burke (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> Well, I think fans of the show owe it to the franchise to at least see the movie. I'm going to watch it as a fan and criticize it later. Or, at least, I'm going to try and do that.



Im going to think of you as a fan and not a critic.
I really usually dont listen to critics, but... ill determine how i feel based on how.. you feel.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jove said:


> One thing I did overlook was the possibility that M. Night takes the fall for this and the franchise comes out only slightly injured.
> 
> 
> But there's no point trying to assign logic to Viacom/Paramount decisions. I foresee movie people blaming the show, and the TV people blaming M. Night, and I'm pretty sure movie people often win at the top.
> ...


Well, these were the geniuses who lost the Avatar name after all...

I assume Bryke hid out in a bunker, because they can SMELL the proverbial shit flying towards the proverbial fan...Proverbally...


Jove said:


> Well, I think fans of the show owe it to the franchise to at least see the movie. I'm going to watch it as a fan and criticize it later. Or, at least, I'm going to try and do that.


Braver words have never been said.

Give us a kiss honey, it'll be our last...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm going to be a fan critic. I have no interest in analyzing The Last Airbender specifically within the film medium. I'm going to specifically look at how this movie adapted it's source material.

I'm seeing disturbing reports in advance reviews of missing plot points, which is really dismaying because with proper pacing and blending of certain episodes, I think you can craftily condense Book 1 to 100 minutes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 30, 2010)

If the movie is bad or too short, its Mike and Bryan's fault! They told Night not to keep so many things because it would be too long!

Obviously Night wanted it to be longer and better.

As a fan, I would have liked longer.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> One thing I did overlook was the possibility that M. Night takes the fall for this and the franchise comes out only slightly injured.
> 
> 
> But there's no point trying to assign logic to Viacom/Paramount decisions. I foresee movie people blaming the show, and the TV people blaming M. Night, and I'm pretty sure movie people often win at the top.
> ...



Oh, it's been looking like Shtamalan will be the fall guy for some time now. Especially since he keeps talking and fanning the flames.  
Bryke have sort of distanced themselves from the beginning, neither commending nor outright condemning the movie. They seem to have let their thoughts slip a couple of times, but I think that it will look bad for them no matter what they say. So, they've shown up for meet and greets and answered questions as best they could.

They didn't seem to have that much creative control from the beginning, and that's sad. 

I'm almost glad of the racebending in a way. At least the failure can't (or shouldn't be) be blamed on how leads of color just aren't marketable. Never mind that the studios won't see that that thinking is a part of the problem.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2010)

I've already seen many reviews that are saying that the movie is missing a lot (like plot and something else) which is also making me sad because I wanted this movie to live up to the name with everyone liking it! I will still watch it because I am an Avatar fan


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2010)

That is true.  Bryke really just said they were big fans of MNS and sort of.. left it at that.  I never blamed them to begin with.  They likely had very little power over this.


----------



## Shade (Jul 1, 2010)

Guys, this is rated as the worst movie of the year so far. I know the naysayers have been strong from the beginning but did ANYONE see _this_ coming?

M. Night is a fucking criminal.

EDIT: 4% on RT now. AND THE WORST PART ABOUT IT IS THAT THE TWILIGHT MOVIE IS AT 50%.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

We'll just have to wait. Its out where I am, but I'm at home.

Anyway seeing it right now?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

jesus christ, worst movie of the year in a year when a Twilight movie is released; M. Night is a monster.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

Who is saying its the worst movie of the year? :c

I'm sorry, but that would go to Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Bleach (Jul 1, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland was a great movie lol.



This avatar being worst movie of year is pissing me off 

The reviews on IMDB (only 13 lol) are mixed though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

Shade said:


> Guys, this is rated as the worst movie of the year so far. I know the naysayers have been strong from the beginning but did ANYONE see _this_ coming?
> 
> M. Night is a fucking criminal.
> 
> EDIT: *4% on RT now. AND THE WORST PART ABOUT IT IS THAT THE TWILIGHT MOVIE IS AT 50%*.



this doesn't even compute!

How can a movie this BAD be made?


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder what his kids think of him? From what I've heard they are also fans of the series.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Alice in Wonderland was a great movie lol.


What? We're we seeing different movies? 
What I saw was rushed, too short, two books in one, Johnny Depp doing a freaky dance, the girl almost always gettin' naked, bad acting, a queen with a giant head...and well, a creepy talking bunny. 



> 4% on RT now. AND THE WORST PART ABOUT IT IS THAT THE TWILIGHT MOVIE IS AT 50%.


Guys, as bad as Twilight is, there are millions of fans. Of course Twilight will have 50%. It'll keep growing to. 

It doesn't mean the movie is bad, although a lot of what has happened to change the movie, has given me a tummy ache...


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2010)

GUYS HOW DID WE LET THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> GUYS HOW DID WE LET THIS HAPPEN



Two reasons:

We allowed M.Night to make it

M.Night allowed the makers of Avatar to tell him how long it had to be.

:c


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

So anyone wanna start making box office predictions?


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Noah (Jul 1, 2010)

So...how long is this? 75 minutes or so?

...how the hell does that happen? HOW? They're worried out length and time constraints, but it didn't even reach 90 minutes.

WHAT KIND OF MOVIE WORRIES ABOUT TIME CONSTRAINTS AND ENDS UP ONLY BEING 75 MINUTES LONG?!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

Noah said:


> So...how long is this? 75 minutes or so?
> 
> ...how the hell does that happen? HOW? They're worried out length and time constraints, but it didn't even reach 90 minutes.
> 
> WHAT KIND OF MOVIE WORRIES ABOUT TIME CONSTRAINTS AND ENDS UP ONLY BEING 75 MINUTES LONG?!


The kind where the maker of the film is forced to keep is short by the show's creators.


----------



## Shade (Jul 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Guys, as bad as Twilight is, there are millions of fans. Of course Twilight will have 50%. It'll keep growing to.



It's not like that on Rotten Tomatoes. All the reviews that are counted are of actual published critics, the vast majority of whom have deservedly bashed the Twilight series for all its failures until now. It's not that they suddenly became Twilight fans. It's more likely that the series finally got a competent director (David Slade) who tried his best to make sense out of the abysmal source content, and ended up with something not completely horrible.

And we got M. Night.


----------



## Noah (Jul 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The kind where the maker of the film is forced to keep is short by the show's creators.



That doesn't even make sense. These are the guys who had to tack an extra episode onto the final fight.

......

SOZIN'S COMET IS LONGER THAN THIS CONDENSED VERSION OF BOOK ONE.
HOW.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't know how serious i should take this, but if this is true, I'll lose the tiniest bit of hope I had for this movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Iroh drinks coffee.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

lol, 6% on rottentomatoes.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

Classic case of  and So Bad It's Horrible


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> ^ Even if its bad, it won't be worse than the Twilight series, it can't.



50 > 6

Its worse than Twilight by a wide margin


----------



## Hana (Jul 1, 2010)

illmatic said:


> 50 > 6
> 
> Its worse than Twilight by a wide margin



I am going on a nerd rampage right now. I knew it wasn't going to be perfect but TWILIGHT BEAT IT.


OIWAETHF;PAOWIHF ;OVAUEH;OUWHVR


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

Noah said:


> That doesn't even make sense. These are the guys who had to tack an extra episode onto the final fight.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



IT'S BECAUSE WE TOUCH OURSELVES AT NIGHT ISN'T IT?!?!?! 


edit:


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

Noah said:


> So...how long is this? 75 minutes or so?
> 
> ...how the hell does that happen? HOW? They're worried out length and time constraints, but it didn't even reach 90 minutes.
> 
> WHAT KIND OF MOVIE WORRIES ABOUT TIME CONSTRAINTS AND ENDS UP ONLY BEING 75 MINUTES LONG?!




One review says the movie is 103 minutes


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I don't know how serious i should take this, but if this is true, I'll lose the tiniest bit of hope I had for this movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



HOT TEA IS TOO FOREIGN! JASMINE!? WTF IS THAT!? WASN'T THAT A DISNEY CHARACTER?

GOOD OL' COFFEE NOW THAT'S SOMETHING VIEWERS CAN RELATE TO!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow..the movie is actually worse than Twilight:The Motion Picture? 

This is something I don't want to hear regarding anything I enjoy..


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

Some people I know are on facebook telling me on how bad this movie is, like people walking out demanding their refund bad:S


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> edit:



woww. its like a compendium of just one massive heartbreak after another.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Some people I know are on facebook telling me on how bad this movie is, like people walking out demanding their refund bad:S


 man, i heard this movie was 'Final Villain' bad


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got back from the midnight showing......FUCKING HORRIBLE.

M Night failed hard on this, complete garbage. No character development, terrible acting, terrible music, hell, the even the main characters names were changed and pronounced wrong.  I had such high hopes going in,  I felt like I was robbed of my money.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

^Did you see it in 3D?

Yeah...I can wait until this gets to Redbox or Netflix, whichever comes first.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow M night Shambabalimbo (I am aware) hasn’t had a hit in forever, I thought he would surely have one in an established franchise with a strong fan base lol but it doesn’t seem to be the case poor guy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 1, 2010)

I just saw the movie.

It's bad! I can't find any other word to describe it. For some reason, all the names are mispronounced: Aang is Ahng, Sokka is Sohka, Iroh is Ero and Agni Kai is now Agni Ki.

We rush so fast passing all the set-up that we don't give two craps about these characters.

And that final scene was just embarrassing.

Now, I just feel sad.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 1, 2010)

Fight!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 1, 2010)

Princess Yue was pretty hot though, you have to admit that.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I don't know how serious i should take this, but if this is true, I'll lose the tiniest bit of hope I had for this movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Never mind, it was a troll.

The movie still sucks, tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Who is saying its the worst movie of the year? :c
> 
> I'm sorry, but that would go to Alice in Wonderland


The March Hare, Terra!  Don't forget the fucking March Hare!  It's impossible to be the worst movie of the year when you have a great character like him.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol my facebook feed is filled with people raging about how awful the movie was. I wonder how this movie will do overseas.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

FUCK YOU SHAMALAMADINGDONGCOCKSUCKER!

FUCK YOU FOR TURNING ONE OF MY FAVORITE SHOWS INTO THE WORLD'S LARGEST ABORTION!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 1, 2010)

I just saw this last night. It was pretty amazing as far as the action and effects go, but the acting wasn't so great. I have an urge to watch the show now, lol.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I don't know how serious i should take this, but if this is true, I'll lose the tiniest bit of hope I had for this movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


M.Night is the firelord, Sozin's comet is today, and we're getting baconated as he fuels the flamewars...

At least Iroh is as awesome as Godot in the movie, right? 

...

Right?... 

To be fair, the name pronunciations are far closer to how they would be pronounced in their native languages, that's how they have been in my head, before the more anglicized pronunciations made it concrete in my head.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

M. Night is a fucking Butcher...


I'm at a loss for words to describe this movie...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Imagine when he goes home, he's gonna be crucified by his children, and their estate is gonna Alan Smithee the film


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

Lets just hope that the blame for this falls on m night and m night alone, and that the carton, and especially the legend of korra, are not effected.
I recommend that after jove puts his review we... stop talking about the movie


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2010)

Bout to see it now. Feels like I'm going to the execution of a good friend.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 1, 2010)

I would of rather Uwe Boll direct this, atleast it would of been so bad it was funny. M.Night needs to stop, he needs a new profession.

Trailer Fans hate this piece of shit lo.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Lets just hope that the blame for this falls on m night and m night alone, and that the carton, and especially the legend of korra, are not effected.
> I recommend that after jove puts his review we... stop talking about the movie


Noodle Incident powers, ACTIVATE!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Trailer Fans hate this piece of shit lo.


Fixed for great Justice:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl3j3Snkbs[/YOUTUBE]


There is a special place in hell for people like M. Night.

We might not hear from Jove again; as we speak he's probably bleeding out from the wrists in some dark depressing movie theater somewhere.


----------



## Darc (Jul 1, 2010)

Sokka doesn't crack a single joke throughout the entire movie..... and wtf those fights sucked.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Darc said:


> Sokka doesn't crack a single joke throughout the entire movie..... and wtf those fights sucked.



I think I just died inside.

I have literally no reason to see this movie. Not a single one.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 1, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Princess Yue was pretty hot though, you have to admit that.



You know, oddly enough, Yue was the only person I accepted as an actor here. I'd much have preferred her as Katara then what we had.

Good god, it was sad to see them fish her bloated corpse out of the water rather than disappear and reincarnate into the moon goddess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like this could actually be worse than Dragon Ball. I still can't believe that though. No way. :taichou


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sounds like this could actually be worse than Dragon Ball. I still can't believe that though. No way. :taichou



its already worse than Twilight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

At least Twilight had sexy dudes in it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder what Night has to say about all this vicious negativity?


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 1, 2010)

...So I guess it was a good thing I didn't go to the midnight premier in 3D as originally planned...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

StrawHatCrew said:


> Princess Yue was pretty hot though, you have to admit that.


edobear


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I wonder what Night has to say about all this vicious negativity?


Perhaps the same thing Uwe Boll said to all his critics...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 1, 2010)

Hawkins said:


> ...So I guess it was a good thing *I didn't go as originally planned*...



There, I fix'd it for you.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 1, 2010)

what's this legend of korra thing bout


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Is this review supposed to be positive or negative?...

Also, sounds like some of these guys are being bribed 

Or at the very least, have no idea how a movie works.


----------



## Shade (Jul 1, 2010)

It's sad that all the positive reviewers are clutching at straws to justify this movie, and seem more bribed than anything.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Shade said:


> It's sad that all the positive reviewers are clutching at straws to justify this movie, and seem more bribed than anything.


Yeah, the few positive reviews that exist at all, few of them actually sound like Fresh Tomatoes at all...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I wonder what Night has to say about all this vicious negativity?


 He'll call racism.

They only hate the movie because he's Indian.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

damn, yesterday was a 2 hit knockout for me...between the federales cracking down on some of my favorite Tv/Movie streaming sites and M. Night ShamaShlong ruining the cinematic adaption of the best american cartoon since the mid 90's I feel like I just been through an e-Lariat.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

'Last Airbender" Opens To $3M in Thursday midnight screenings


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

judging by the movie i'd say ShamaShlong already made his money back


----------



## Omolara (Jul 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He'll call racism.
> 
> They only hate the movie because he's Indian.



He's been playing that card for a while now. I'd almost mistake him for a privileged white man whose privilege has been pointed out. 
The whole, "talking about race in any way/ pointing out racism/ thinking about race is racist thing" that some people like to do.
That kind of reductive thinking makes it really difficult for anti-racists to operate and point out injustices, because it's somehow worse to notice racism or race than to actually practice racism. 

Anywho, he's been doing that for a while to try to diminish the valid arguments of those who've criticized this movie.

This is why I said before that he's been playing Michael Steele.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

everywhere i go everyone says its horrible lolz. fuck i was hoping it was gonna be good but m.night fails again


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

This review is lulzworty. In a good, yet twisted way.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 1, 2010)

The World said:


> FUCK YOU FOR TURNING ONE OF MY FAVORITE SHOWS INTO THE WORLD'S LARGEST ABORTION!



Sounds like standard protocol for turning cartoons, comics, and video games into movies.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> judging by the movie i'd say ShamaShlong already made his money back


Definitely not, they blew a yellowish, 280 million load on this entire movie. They'd really have to get the commoners to see this movie to even make back the 150 mil they used to make the movie. Might be possible to make everything back in international release


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Quaero said:


> This review is lulzworty. In a good, yet twisted way.



Oh my god; that was amazing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

> You start out laughing at how random and mindless everything in this movie is, but about an hour into it, you realize that the movie is actually laughing at you, for watching it in the first place. And it's laughing louder than you are, because it's got Dolby surround-sound and you're choking on your suspension of disbelief.




impending lolercaust :rofl


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Seriously, I already love the woman's reviews, but I haven't laughed that hard in ages.

Her _review_ is better than the movie itself.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

This review almost makes the movie worth it


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Gutsu (Jul 1, 2010)

Had to be done.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

Almost being a key word in there.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

I probably laughed more at that review than I will at this movie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

How's the movie? I don't want to see it since I saw Dev Patel as Zuko but maybe there is still something worth for watching.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

The World said:


> I probably laughed more at that review than I will at this movie.


The greatest comedy/tragedy of our time


----------



## Omolara (Jul 1, 2010)

I was just coming over here to post the io9 review.
I love Charlie Jane. 

(Where's Jove? Did he make it home alright?)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Omolara said:


> I was just coming over here to post the io9 review.
> I love Charlie Jane.
> 
> (Where's Jove? Did he make it home alright?)


He got destroyed by Twatlights


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

Omolara said:


> I was just coming over here to post the io9 review.
> I love Charlie Jane.
> 
> (Where's Jove? Did he make it home alright?)



He is probably rocking back and forth in a dark corner, clutching his first season Avatar DVD's, while wispering: M.Night won't hurt you anymore... M.Night can't hurt you anymore... We're safe now... M. Night won't...


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow reviews sound horrible


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm going to pay for a different ticket and sneak into Avatar.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'm going to pay for a different ticket and sneak into Avatar.



Everyone should do this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

^ seriously, travesties like this cannot be supported.

The film industry needs to be held accountable for their blunders and institute some manner of quality control. What manner of talentless hack flushes away a quarter of a BILLION dollars on something like this?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

I want to ask something;

Is Aang always in "srs bsnss" mode during movie? It's way OOC for him.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

wow.. is the movie that bad? I mean the actors are all shit but seriously.. even the movie is shit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> wow.. is the movie that bad? I mean the actors are all shit but seriously.. even the movie is shit.


this review: 
is all you need to know.


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2010)

The text I got this morning from one of my bffs who went to a midnight:





> I hope you trust my opinion when i tell you not to go see the last airbender.  Its a steaming pile of shit that ranks with spider-man 3 and hellboy 2 and the other biggest letdown/awful fucking films ever.  The acting sucked and the special effects were weak.  ...they even fucked up the names!  Its a total and utter travesty.  Dont waste your money.  Whats the twist?  M Night shalamayan tricked us al into giving him money for nothing.  . .


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Movie_ 



I'm still trying to digest the movie. So this will just be a partial review.

My largest complaint is the lack of real explanation at the beginning of the movie. I audibly groaned when the words appeared on the screen. They should have added five or ten minutes to the movie and added an intro like the Lord of the Rings or even just the show. With M. Night's name tacked onto the movie, people keep expecting some sort of twist and seem to assume this is supposed to be the future of Earth.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> The text I got this morning from one of my bffs who went to a midnight:


Koi, they cut the Koizilla 

I'll not only sneak into TLA, I'll cam it from the projection booth for all the internet to enjoy


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

> .they even fucked up the names!



Wait,how can it be?

Also
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl3j3Snkbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Wait,how can it be?


They used the Asian pronunciations rather than the English adaptations. It's a little jarring at first but it's such a small part of the movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Not really a fuck up actually, they anglicize the names in the series to make it easier to pronounce, hear, and remember.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> this review:
> 
> is all you need to know.



_"EARTH BENDERS! THERE IS DIRT UNDER YOUR FEET! THERE'S DIRT ALL AROUND YOU! WHY DON'T YOU FIGHT?" And everybody's like, "Whoa." _


oh god.. WUT?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

The coal was far more epic.

The Earthbenders forgot they could bend earth


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> They used the Asian pronunciations rather than the English adaptations. It's a little jarring at first but it's such a small part of the movie.



Wow Dragonball fucked because of adaptations and Avatar fucked because of Asian pronunciations. 

I'm quite lucky for watching it with dub then.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2010)

Koi said:


> The text I got this morning from one of my bffs who went to a midnight:



The twist. I liked Spiderman 3 though as much as the other ones.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Wow Dragonball fucked because of adaptations and Avatar fucked because of Asian pronunciations.
> 
> I'm quite lucky for watching it with dub then.


Uh, no, the pronunciations didn't ruin the movie alone, it was just the last straw for most people.

Well, now DBE and TLA have one more thing in common now, other than Airbending...

They're both terrible movies that will make men of such stature as The Boulder, cry like a little bitch.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Uh, no, the pronunciations didn't ruin the movie alone, it was just the last straw for most people.



I see,I see


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 1, 2010)

The Boss said:


> _"EARTH BENDERS! THERE IS DIRT UNDER YOUR FEET! THERE'S DIRT ALL AROUND YOU! WHY DON'T YOU FIGHT?" And everybody's like, "Whoa." _
> 
> oh god.. WUT?





ReikaiDemon said:


> The Earthbenders forgot they could bend earth


The scene was really rushed. They needed to take more time with it.

And possibly place the prison elsewhere.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

What is The Boulder's opinion on TLA?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

i was sure Jove would never return


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 1, 2010)

My cousin made this video lol

Trailer


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2010)

Well that sucked. Think I'll go watch Sozin's Comet, to wash the stink of fail that movie left on me. Sozin's Comet is awesome like that.

Or maybe I should wait for Jove's review?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Well that sucked. Think I'll go watch Sozin's Comet, to wash the stink of fail that movie left on me. Sozin's Comet is awesome like that.
> 
> Or maybe I should wait for Jove's review?


Someone has to hold Jove's luscious, magnificent hair back


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

He's lurking.

I don't know if I need to see actually see the movie, just to actually say that I have, or save my soul the small amount of irreparable damage it would receive after seeing this movie of my own volition, or just to trust the reviews and save myself the pain.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He's lurking.
> 
> I don't know if I need to see actually see the movie, just to actually say that I have, or save my soul the small amount of irreparable damage it would receive after seeing this movie of my own volition, or just to trust the reviews and save myself the pain.


You should make a Horcrux just in case...


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Wait,how can it be?
> 
> Also
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl3j3Snkbs[/YOUTUBE]



Wow---that sucked.

I don't think it was that bad >.< I thought it was pretty decent to be honest. Not as kick ass as I was expecting it to be, but it wasn't worse than Twilight.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's an interview from that rat bastard that tarnished the Avatar name.



Haven't seen it yet though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2010)

yes or no 

should i bother?


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone pm me a working link to download the movie pretty please? I will post rep everyone who tries...


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jul 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yes or no
> 
> should i bother?



Yes. If you end up not liking it, better to know now. If you like it, I'm glad. Personally, it left me and my family happily discussing the scenes for the whole ride home-which is an hour- 

The only way to know whether or not you'll like it is to see it yourself.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Here's an interview from that rat bastard that tarnished the Avatar name.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it yet though.


Boy, that guy sure takes a long time to say virtually nothing.

The funny thing is, him being so conscious on the race of the cast...Doesn't that ironically touch on notes of racism? Especially the fact that he uses his own race as an excuse to justify a very weak "Take That" to the racebending critics.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Yes. If you end up not liking it, better to know now. If you like it, I'm glad. Personally, it left me and my family happily discussing the scenes for the whole ride home-which is an hour-
> 
> The only way to know whether or not you'll like it is to see it yourself.



alright fair enough


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 1, 2010)

M. Night took all my emotions, smelted them into an anchor, and tossed it in the Mariana Trench. Needless to say, I'm going to need some time to resurface. I have plenty of thoughts about this movie. For one, it's not as repugnantly awful as the reviews suggest. I don't know what is uniquely terrible about this movie over other terrible movies.

But for now, I'm going out and just try to live the rest of my life, which is now divided into pre and post TLA chapters.


My short answer for everyone is that if you are a fan of the show, it's worth attending, if only out of interest. If you hate the show, unfortunately you've lost, because the movie's failure proves the show's brilliance. And if you've never seen the show before, I refuse to acknowledge you.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yes or no
> 
> should i bother?



Depends. If you like/don't mind flat characters, crappy dialouge, crappy story structure, poor explaination of details, and akward or ridiculous looking fighting, than this movie might just be for you.

Personally, I'd avoid it like the plauge.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> M. Night took all my emotions, smelted them into an anchor, and tossed it in the Mariana Trench. Needless to say, I'm going to need some time to resurface. I have plenty of thoughts about this movie. For one, it's not as repugnantly awful as the reviews suggest. I don't know what is uniquely terrible about this movie over other terrible movies.
> 
> But for now, I'm going out and just try to live the rest of my life, which is now divided into pre and post TLA chapters.
> 
> ...


Thus was the start of darkness...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Depends. If you like/don't mind flat characters, crappy dialouge, crappy story structure, poor explaination of details, and akward or ridiculous looking fighting, than this movie might just be for you.
> 
> Personally, I'd avoid it like the plauge.



you make  it sound like its the "Ember Island Players" version of the show


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> you make  it sound like its the "Ember Island Players" version of the show



It's worse. Ember Island Players had Man!Toph, crappy Zutara romance and HONOR!!!! 

And the effects were decent.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Piekage said:


> It's worse. Ember Island Players had Man!Toph, crappy Zutara romance and HONOR!!!!
> 
> And the effects were decent.


HONOOOOOOOOR! *RIBBONS'D*


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 1, 2010)

Freaking M.Night Shyamalamalamama! Retribution for not using asians!


----------



## Piekage (Jul 1, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> HONOOOOOOOOR! *RIBBONS'D*


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 1, 2010)

A youtube user said:
			
		

> Hopefully its Shymalamadindong's Last Airblunder



Shymalamadingdong


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> Shymalamadingdong





The World said:


> FUCK YOU SHAMALAMADINGDONGCOCKSUCKER!
> 
> FUCK YOU FOR TURNING ONE OF MY FAVORITE SHOWS INTO THE WORLD'S LARGEST ABORTION!



bump for greatness


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

Jove said:


> M. Night took all my emotions, smelted them into an anchor, and tossed it in the Mariana Trench. Needless to say, I'm going to need some time to resurface. I have plenty of thoughts about this movie. For one, it's not as repugnantly awful as the reviews suggest. I don't know what is uniquely terrible about this movie over other terrible movies.
> *
> But for now, I'm going out and just try to live the rest of my life, which is now divided into pre and post TLA chapters.
> *
> ...


oh lord 

In your sage advice, should we expect a *TLA*: _The Journey to Ba Sing Se_ next summer?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh lord
> 
> In your sage advice, should we expect a *TLA*: _The Journey to Ba Sing Se_ next summer?


If there will be a next summer at all


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 1, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> I would of rather Uwe Boll direct this, atleast it would of been so bad it was funny. M.Night needs to stop, he needs a new profession.
> 
> Trailer Fans hate this piece of shit lo.


I would buy that movie on dvd just to hear his insane commentary.


RAGING BONER said:


> Fixed for great Justice:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl3j3Snkbs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


I feel bad for the guy that shaved his head.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 1, 2010)

I am so numb right now. Please, give me ideas on how to trick my nephews out of seeing TLA with them.

Right now I am thinking I'll just invite them over, queue up The Fantastic Mr. Fox, and insist that they are watching TLA,


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

jkingler said:


> I am so numb right now. Please, give me ideas on how to trick my nephews out of seeing TLA with them.
> 
> Right now I am thinking I'll just invite them over, queue up The Fantastic Mr. Fox, and insist that they are watching TLA,


Show them the Storm Riders


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2010)

jkingler said:


> I am so numb right now. Please, give me ideas on how to trick my nephews out of seeing TLA with them.
> 
> Right now I am thinking I'll just invite them over, queue up The Fantastic Mr. Fox, and insist that they are watching TLA,


 You've come to the right place.

What you'll need to do is convince the children that the movie's tickets have sold out because the movie is just that awesome. This should be easy to pull off since the kids are probably still under the impression that it's a good movie. 

This can be accomplished rather simply by printing out a "receipt" you recieved from the "Movie Place" that they are sold out. Just stick on some generic theatre logo and put in large, bold letters next to the movie title: "Sold Out". Make sure you include accurate movie times and other movies currently playing for authenticity.

To replace that you can produce your own movie pick and tell them that you've heard it was *better* than the TLA movie. Alternatively you can suggest a water park, video games, spying on neighbors getting undressed, puppy torture, money laundering, bank-robbing, etc...



Alternate strategy:

Show them playboys.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 1, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> yes or no
> 
> should i bother?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tim5nU3DwIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

Quaero said:


> He is probably rocking back and forth in a dark corner, clutching his first season Avatar DVD's, while wispering: M.Night won't hurt you anymore... M.Night can't hurt you anymore... We're safe now... M. Night won't...





Jove said:


> M. Night took all my emotions, smelted them into an anchor, and tossed it in the Mariana Trench. Needless to say, I'm going to need some time to resurface. I have plenty of thoughts about this movie. For one, it's not as repugnantly awful as the reviews suggest. I don't know what is uniquely terrible about this movie over other terrible movies.
> 
> But for now, I'm going out and just try to live the rest of my life, which is now divided into pre and post TLA chapters.
> 
> ...



Be strong Jove. At least the creators said that they will reveal more stuff about legend of Korra before the next comic con, so it's no all bad in this week.



Read this review. It's funny, in its own morbid-in-a-good-way way.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

rebound with korra


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2010)

I can't WAIT to see the movie on Saturday.


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

I dunno how many time i have to keep saying this, but i think i will.
Forget about the movie.
Im not sure what we will discuss now, but...
Ill be staying her for as long as i need to.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 1, 2010)

hey hey hey.. guys. I have a question though. Is there at least one cool fight scene in this movie?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 1, 2010)

This movie is on the same level as The Happening for fucks sake.

Whatever M. Night Shymalan had with Unbreakable he lost it with these 3 recent films, especially the last two.

Jesus fucking christ, how does someone who made something as good as Unbreakable go to making filth like The Happening/Last Airbender?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2010)

Really its as bad as the happening!?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

So, it seems that the movie is hovering around in the 4 to 7 single digit percentages on RT.

For now, it's stabilized around 7%


----------



## Pipe (Jul 1, 2010)

so the movie is worth the try or not?


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHsx1cvACkY[/YOUTUBE]

The movie is sinking guys. It could not evade the M.Nightberg.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2010)

Think of the real victims...Mike and Bryan...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

Pipe said:


> so the movie is worth the try or not?


Maybe if you do drugs going in.

I recommend weed, lay off the shrooms and LSD, lest you wig out in public.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

Ugh, the end fight was terrible. No Koizilla, just a crappy big wave that did nothing but hover. 

All the fight scenes were filled with zoom in and slo-mo. So crappy, and obviously choreographed! 

There was no heart in the movie like there was in the show. The part where Aang and Zuko are in the forest alone was so much more touching than the same part in the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2010)

Ugh, it's sad when the choices for the weekened are Twilight 3 and the (now critically panned) Last Airbender. I must choose between 2 levels of suck!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, it's sad when the choices for the weekened are Twilight 3 and the (now critically panned) Last Airbender. I must choose between 2 levels of suck!


Why not combine them? Take mind altering substances, until you get to the point where both movies mesh together, surely, sentiments for both films are additive, so they HAVE to amount to a good movie combined...Shouldn't they?...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, it's sad when the choices for the weekened are Twilight 3 and the (now critically panned) Last Airbender. I must choose between 2 levels of suck!



I dare you to see TLA, Martial. It's shockingly bad.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

Did anyone else hate that they labeled every place that the gang went to? Seriously, like that one part where Aang said he wanted to go to the Northern Air Temple like 5 seconds before they change the scene to the Northern Air Temple and yet they still had to put a label at the bottom of the screen telling us what this place is.

And the voice over was so unneeded.


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

OK i vote we make a seperate "hate absorbtion" thread to get this negativity off of here.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Here's an interview from that rat bastard that tarnished the Avatar name.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it yet though.



You know after reading that interview I can kinda understand why the Kiyoshi Warriors were cut. He does have a point that they didn't contribute anything to the final battle at the end of the book. It would have been really awkward to introduce them but not have them do anything relevant especially to people who have never seen the show.

Here is the quote though. 


> Two things were cut out: Some of the more slapsticky comic stuff didn’t work in the movie’s tonality. Two, the Kiyoshi Warriors — who I love and had in the movie until the last second, and I just had to come to the truth that they were distracting us… They’re like female ninjas, hot ninjas, they’re very cool and have these metal fans… So what happens is they came in the movie and disappeared in the final act, and it was very clunky. In over 20 episodes of a [TV] season you don’t really notice that, but when it’s brought down to two hours you start to feel like “Wait, where did they go?”… If I’m going to introduce such great characters, let me introduce them in the plot and make them vital, I’m going to do that in movie 2. That was a tough one dude.






Seto Kaiba said:


> Think of the real victims...Mike and Bryan...





> Were the original creators involved?
> “Oh yah, the whole time. I would show them each track and they were in on storyboarding — they were involved pretty early. As we started to make the film I just went and did my job. In the earlier part they were there a lot, they came to Philly a lot. When we finished the screenplay, they gave it their double-thumbs up.”



From the looks of it they have a share of the blame as well.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 1, 2010)

that was the biggest peice of crap I have ever seen....It was completely ruined 

Heres why!!!
[SP] 1. Katara kept saying everything with a long A 2. Sokka looked like he was about to fart in public the whole time...he wasn't funny one time he was terrible 3. Iro was thin 4.the acting was HORRID 5. almost the whole movie was done in front of a green screen even when Katara was hitting the ice to free Aang it looked fake 6. no kyoshi warriors[/SP]

The best part of the movie was when the fire alarm went off and the movie shut off.  The cartoon was more violent than that watered down crap!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

> 2. Sokka looked like he was about to fart in public the whole time...he wasn't funny one time he was terrible



lol, this is so fucking true.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 1, 2010)

It's like he doesn't understand what made the series good and charming and just takes designs, place sets and characters and puts them in a movie.  It sounds like it has the character of a Michael Bay film.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 1, 2010)

was there even a set...it was like green screen the whole time and that made the simplest action look mad retarded


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 1, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> So, it seems that the movie is hovering around in the 4 to 7 single digit percentages on RT.
> 
> For now, it's stabilized around 7%



=/

Planning on seeing it tomorrow after work...

Is it really that bad or is it from the lack of high expectations people had for the film?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2010)

What is this Koizilla? A epic version of NF member Koi?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 1, 2010)

Ice Cream said:


> =/
> 
> Planning on seeing it tomorrow after work...
> 
> Is it really that bad or the lack of high expectations people had for the film?



Its horrible...worse than that its boring as well


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

@ Ice cream: how high can someone's expectations be when you hear the name M. Night thrown around in regards to a movie?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jul 1, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> Its horrible...worse than that its boring as well



...did it deviate from the original storyline?



> @ Ice cream: how high can someone's expectations be when you hear the name M. Night thrown around in regards to a movie?



Despite the casting reaction/overall character development, 
M. Night shouldn't have messed up this bad on an adaptation.
He's been in a slump but everything was right there for 
him to work with.


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, this is so fucking true.



What do you expect from a Twilight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who even in that movie looks like he's going to take a shit while getting buttfucked by his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/i*c*st family.

Horrible fucking actor.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

^ wait, is sokka the same cat that went crazy at the sight of Bella's gushing paper cut?!

OH M. NIGHT, YOUR CASTING DECISIONS WERE SPOT ON YOU CINEMATIC GENIUS


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 1, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> 3. Iro was thin



this one sounds like its more of a nit pick


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 1, 2010)

@Ice cream yea in some ways it did had events take place in different places things like that.

@Zen yea but Iro is supposed to be a fat tea drinking happy go lucky man...this Iro was monotone and blah


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

The World said:


> What do you expect from a Twilight ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who even in that movie looks like he's going to take a shit while getting buttfucked by his ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/i*c*st family.
> 
> Horrible fucking actor.



Yea, what the fuck was Shamwow thinking by casting him?


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

At the MOST, if your going to blame Bryke for any of this, its letting M Night continue to make it


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ wait, is sokka the same cat that went crazy at the sight of Bella's gushing paper cut?!
> 
> OH M. NIGHT, YOUR CASTING DECISIONS WERE SPOT ON YOU CINEMATIC GENIUS



SHAMWOW FOR PRESIDENT! SHAMWOW FOR MENSA PRESIDENT! MICHEAL BAY LEVEL DIRECTING HERE!


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 1, 2010)

The only real problem I had with this was the way they pronounced the names. And the way the character's personalities were changed. But really, it wasn't nearly as bad as everyone is claiming in my opinion.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 1, 2010)

Psyconorikan said:


> The only real problem I had with this was the way they pronounced the names. And the way the character's personalities were changed. But really, it wasn't nearly as bad as everyone is claiming in my opinion.


If you really believe that than you are an idiot with absolutely zero taste in movies.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

I didn't think it was that bad. People were saying that it was worse than Twilight or Alice In Wonderland -- which is kinda silly to say, because those movies are really bad. >.>

My own beef with the movie is that the first 20-30 minutes of it was rushed and 40 minutes of it was taken out by Paramount....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> From the looks of it they have a share of the blame as well.



Think about it, did you REALLY expect to hear them say "BOO! WE FUCKING HATE THIS SHIT!!! TWO THUMBS DOWN!!!" especially considering they need other people to fund their projects, like those who funded this movie?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

The Last Airbender ($115M)

Is that good, or bad? Its in 13th. 

Does this mean that....we won't get a 2? Or Toph? 

The chances of a number 2 is in the hands of international fans now...


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Think about it, did you REALLY expect to hear them say "BOO! WE FUCKING HATE THIS SHIT!!! TWO THUMBS DOWN!!!" especially considering they need other people to fund their projects, like those who funded this movie?



They were involved at the early stages. They could have stepped in and made some important changes.




Terra Branford said:


> The Last Airbender ($115M)
> 
> Is that good, or bad? Its in 13th.
> 
> ...


Where did you see that number $115M? Could you post a link to your source please?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I dare you to see TLA, Martial. It's shockingly bad.



The problem I have here is that fans are usually unreasonable. Example, cutting out the Kiyoshi warriors. Anyone who bitches about that has no understanding of the cinema medium. 

For movies to work, you must balance the perfect pace. Everything needs a purpose and the problem TLA has is it has to fit an entire arc into a movie.

Furthermore, I think a lot of people never planned on giving the movie a shot due to the racial controversy and M. Night's casting in general. 

Now, is it bad? Probably. But I think most fanboys/fangirls end up damning it for often the wrong reasons.

I suspect it will be like "Jonah Hex" or "Dragonball Evolution". I wont hate it as long as it doesnt bore me. I can almost guarantee a 2/4 stars.

Plus, your guys version of bad is my version of mediocre. But I will say this....Im still dismayed. I wanted it to be a comeback for M. Night, who I do believe is still a good director in many ways(but not good in others).


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Plus, your guys version of bad is my version of mediocre. But I will say this....Im still dismayed. I wanted it to be a comeback for M. Night, who I do believe is still a good director in many ways(but not good in others).


M. Night is a horrible director.

The Lady in The Water, The Happening and now this further solidifies that point, their is no way he can redeem himself.

This is coming from a person who loved Unbreakable, Sixth Sense, and Signs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> M. Night is a horrible director.
> 
> The Lady in The Water, The Happening and now this further solidifies that point, their is no way he can redeem himself.
> 
> This is coming from a person who loved Unbreakable, Sixth Sense, and Signs.



Did you miss the part where I said he was great when it comes to staging scenes, just not the storytelling part?

Granted, storytelling is the more important part, but compared to most directors(who dont put any effort in staging scenes), he is surprisingly good.

I'll explain why I think his most recent films are failures when I come back from work.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 1, 2010)

Sixth Sense was his only good movie; Unbreakable and Signs were OK, good at some parts, horrible at others...its been down hill ever since. TLA is just the crown jewel on his spiraling career.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Where did you see that number $115M? Could you post a link to your source please?



I was just about to, when I saw it said predictions...well, either way, would that be good, or bad? If it were real?

P.S
I saw it on IMDB.com.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2010)

Signs was better then sixth sense IMO but yeah his last few movies have really sucked.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 1, 2010)

Unbreakable > Sixth Sense > Signs



MartialHorror said:


> Did you miss the part where I said he was great when it comes to staging scenes, just not the storytelling part?


Yup.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 1, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I was just about to, when I saw it said predictions...well, either way, would that be good, or bad? If it were real?
> 
> P.S
> I saw it on IMDB.com.



If I'm not mistaken that would be a new record. The movie's only been out for like a day.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> If I'm not mistaken that would be a new record. The movie's only been out for like a day.



Really?

Well, here's hoping.

Maybe the 3mil was only counted for opening night and a few hours after...?


----------



## Quaero (Jul 1, 2010)

To cheer up the ambient a little bit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

Quaero said:


> To cheer up the ambient a little bit.



Hey, that did cheer me up! Especially Toph's part


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 1, 2010)

I could've written a better script than that drivel. And the pacing was ridiculous.


----------



## Burke (Jul 1, 2010)

Im sure shes gald about the whole not being able to see part.

And i for one am not happy with the kyoshi warriors being taken out.
Bad move.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 1, 2010)

Well, 40-50 minutes of it was taken off guys. Maybe that's why it was so paced.

I still like it though, even though they said Aang wrong and Sokka...

I wonder if the uncut version will be available on DVD...

And they mentioned that the Kyoshi warriors don't play a large role? Um, what about Suki's involvement with Appa? Or the village episode of the Kyoshi avatar. Suki is Sokka's girlfriend!


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2010)

Quaero said:


> To cheer up the ambient a little bit.



...but how would she know?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ...but how would she know?



She can hear she not in it


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

Toph sees all.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

The World said:


> Toph sees all.


Toph is the best. 

You know, what the hell is this! Why did they continue to show the commercials of scenes that was never played, until and still are, the day the movie was released?

They baited and then switched, that's illegal! False advertising!


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

Which scenes?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Um, the part where the Fire Nation invades the Air template (when they build the balloon). When Aang is on the rock pillars, The Kyoshi warriors, King Bomi. They had commercials of this...not to mention actual screenshots.
Paramouont made them cut 40-50 minutes of it out to save time.

Also, is the site working for anyone else?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 2, 2010)

*The Last Airbender 4/10*

Ive never been so close to walking out of a theater...

You want to know why this movie is awful? The acting, the expository dialogue, the weak fight scenes, the casting, and everything else besides the cinematography was terrible. There wasn't even any 3D! The thing that pisses me off most of all is that this movie could have been awesome. All the resources were there, its almost like the movie was f#cked up on purpose.

Why didnt I walk out of the theater? Because not only was it $10, but because I just didnt want to think that the movie could maintain its level of terribleness the whole time...worst $10 ive spent since Pirates 3. I fucking hate this movie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

The acting, I will give you. Although Iroh (EYE-ROH ) and Zuko were good, everyone else sucked.

The fight scenes were nice, it was the bending that was bad. If Paramount didn't spend 130mil on advertising and used it on the film, then it probably would have been longer and better. And maybe if Paramount didn't screw it up by taking 50 minutes out, it would have been even better, if you cross out the acting.



I still liked it. And if the DVD comes out, I will buy it ^,^

So did the site work for you guys? Did they take it down or something?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The Last Airbender ($115M)
> 
> Is that good, or bad? Its in 13th.
> 
> ...



Think about it, do you really want M.Night to get his hands on Season 2? Especially given how much he fucked up Season 1? I doubted he could do Toph justice before, now I think it's impossible.



> The problem I have here is that fans are usually unreasonable. Example, cutting out the Kiyoshi warriors. Anyone who bitches about that has no understanding of the cinema medium.



I can understand not giving the Kiyoshi Warriors a huge part, especially since they aren't that important S1, but I still think they could have been tossed into the background somewhere during that montage of Earth Kingdom Village liberation.



> For movies to work, you must balance the perfect pace. Everything needs a purpose and the problem TLA has is it has to fit an entire arc into a movie.


I agree with that. That's probably one of the few things I can forgive M.Night on.


> Now, is it bad? Probably. But I think most fanboys/fangirls end up damning it for often the wrong reasons.


Me personally, I hated TLA because the characters had little to no personality, the story jumped around way too much, details weren't fully explained or touched on at all, there were a few pointless scenes, and the action wasn't that great at times.

As a fan, quite a few things irked me, like how they prononced Aang, Sokka and Iroh(I know why they did it, still seemed stupid IMO), but I think the complaints are justified, and not just because he removed anything unique or interesting about the show. Of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Guys....I just found eight scenes plus two Sokka scenes and one Katara scene that wasn't played during the movie.

You can see them in the commercials! Why didn't they keep the scenes? It would have shown the character's personality better! The interactions might not have seemed rushed!

@Piekage:
Well, maybe he learned his lesson from this: no cutting, no listening to makers, to Paramount and no taking characters out.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Guys....I just found eight scenes plus two Sokka scenes and one Katara scene that wasn't played during the movie.
> 
> You can see them in the commercials! Why didn't they keep the scenes? It would have shown the character's personality better! The interactions might not have seemed rushed!
> 
> ...



Maybe, but I'd rather not take chances. Fool me once and all.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

But you can't really blame M.night because he basically had NO control over the movie or anything. Look, he had Suki in the movie and then he had to cut her and the Kyoshi warriors out because Paramount told him so.

The movie would have be awesome, except the acting, if this hadn't have happened...

Has anyone noticed the scenes I was talking about?


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

..Is this officially the next _Waterworld?_


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

I think you're seriously overstating the influence of Bryke on M. Night, Terra. As far as I recall, what M. Night said was that his original outline basically ran to something like 5 hours, containing just about everything. Mike and Bryan told him he'd have to seriously start cutting things.

As M. Night said:



> As we started to make the film I just went and did my job



If M. Night has learned any lesson from this, it better be about focusing on characterization and effective direction.

But he had full control. Moving the Kyoshi Warriors to Movie 2 was his idea.

My mind is still trying to placate so I can think about how to adequately review this movie. So much has already been said, I'm not sure what to say right now.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, I've read several reviews about how bad the movie is that I'm glad I was never hopeful about the turnout. Good riddance and hopefully they won't be stupid enough to fund a sequel. 

And releasing at the same time as a Twilight movie was just completely bad management on their part. Wtf they were thinking I have no idea... But releasing it close to DH would have been worse, so...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Jove said:


> I think you're seriously overstating the influence of Bryke on M. Night, Terra. As far as I recall, what M. Night said was that his original outline basically ran to something like 5 hours, containing just about everything. Mike and Bryan told him he'd have to seriously start cutting things.
> 
> As M. Night said:
> 
> ...



I'm mostly blaming Paramount, though.  I would have sat through 5 hours, I'm a fan. 'Sides that, The Kyoshi warriors were in the movie, I saw the wallpapers, downloaded them and everything. That's how I got this sig >.>

They cut it out of this movie and saved it for the second. It was still in this one. And even if it wasn't, we still have 7 other scenes never showed that was advertised. 

Oh, does anyone know if this is true or not?


> And we also know that Mike and Bryan (the creators) will announce something soon, most likely at the San Diego Comic Con this July, about the Legend of Korra series.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Now, is it bad? Probably. But I think most fanboys/fangirls end up damning it for often the wrong reasons.
> 
> I suspect it will be like "Jonah Hex" or *"Dragonball Evolution"*. I wont hate it as long as it doesnt bore me. I can almost guarantee a 2/4 stars.



Im not even an avatar fanboy. After the first season I pretty much was done with Nickelodeon in general. But this movie was ass IMO.

Dragon Ball was the worse movie by far, no doubt about it. But at least you can laugh at its terribleness. Avatar takes itself so seriously that all you can do is facepalm and think, _"is this shit over yet?"_. I fucking hate The Last Airbender.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 2, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> If you really believe that than you are an idiot with absolutely zero taste in movies.



Yes because everyone in the world has to have the same opinion as you or they're labeled as a moron. Get over yourself.

I didn't say it was amazing. It wasn't. But it also wasn't the worst movie ever made. It was just average.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 2, 2010)

Psyconorikan said:


> Yes because everyone in the world has to have the same opinion as you or they're labeled as a moron. Get over yourself.
> 
> I didn't say it was amazing. It wasn't. But it also wasn't the worst movie ever made. It was just average.


You're an idiot with absolutely zero taste in movies.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Quaero said:


> To cheer up the ambient a little bit.


I guess the surround sound must be awesome balls for Toph to "see" the movie. It'd pretty much be a radio show for her. Plus someone wasted a few bucks on getting her glasses for the 3D. Though, since the 3D was bad anyways, they ALL wasted money on the glasses 


Terra Branford said:


> I'm mostly blaming Paramount, though.  I would have sat through 5 hours, I'm a fan. 'Sides that, The Kyoshi warriors were in the movie, I saw the wallpapers, downloaded them and everything. That's how I got this sig >.>
> 
> They cut it out of this movie and saved it for the second. It was still in this one. And even if it wasn't, we still have 7 other scenes never showed that was advertised.
> 
> Oh, does anyone know if this is true or not?


Okay, lots of factors are to blame, but DON'T shift the blame from M.Night to "those damn execs". Remember, who was it that even WANTED to start making a film adaptation of AtLA, remember who WROTE the script, remember who even began the racebending debacle, remember who makes the biggest decisions in the composition of the whole movie. Sure, you can say it wasn't ENTIRELY M.Night's fault, but lets face it, he deserves most of the blame.

The only things Paramount is guilty of, is snipping perhaps 30% of the movie, and losing the Avatar trademark rights. Oh, and I guess handing the adaptation to M.Night too, whatever.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

But it wasn't that bad. It wasn't as bad as Dragon Ball Evolution or Alice in Wonderland. Those movies sucked! Alice tried to fit two books into one hour long movie, while TLA managed to fit one season of 20 episodes into a 150 minutes, which was cut down to 104 minutes.

The worse movie I've ever seen, was WaterWorld. I hate that movie...

@Reikai:
Your post goes to the right side of the forum too much.



> Okay, lots of factors are to blame, but DON'T shift the blame from M.Night to "those damn execs". Remember, who was it that even WANTED to start making a film adaptation of AtLA, remember who WROTE the script, remember who even began the racebending debacle, remember who makes the biggest decisions in the composition of the whole movie. Sure, you can say it wasn't ENTIRELY M.Night's fault, but lets face it, he deserves most of the blame.
> 
> The only things Paramount is guilty of, is snipping perhaps 30% of the movie, and losing the Avatar trademark rights. Oh, and I guess handing the adaptation to M.Night too, whatever.



I don't think I did blame M.Night, but if I did, it was because he allowed people to push him around. Yes, 50 minutes of a movie. Think of how much better this would have been with all those scenes? It might not have been godly, but it wouldn't have been so rushed.

Therefore, at let 49% of the downfall, was Paramount's fault. M.Night played a huge role too, no doubt, but Paramount screwed up by false advertising and then cut all the scenes out. 

I don't know about you, but I paid to see what I actually saw on TV. And for Paramount to cut that out of it, really pisses me off.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But it wasn't that bad. It wasn't as bad as Dragon Ball Evolution or Alice in Wonderland. Those movies sucked! Alice tried to fit two books into one hour long movie, while TLA managed to fit one season of 20 episodes into a 150 minutes, which was cut down to 104 minutes.
> 
> The worse movie I've ever seen, was WaterWorld. I hate that movie...
> 
> ...


Reading comprehension please. I wasn't talking about the quality of the movie, I was rebutting you trying to defend M.Night.

Anyways, I doubt the lost 50 minutes would make the movie any better if it has the same dialog and characterization. It's just more movie to suffer through.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 2, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> You're an idiot with absolutely zero taste in movies.



Thanks for proving you have no point.


----------



## RetroBlue (Jul 2, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> You're an idiot with absolutely zero taste in movies.



You're the only idiot I see here honestly, not to mention an asshole. 

But anyway, I agree the movie was average. Probably a 4/10 or so.


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jul 2, 2010)

RetroBlue said:


> But anyway, I agree the movie was average. Probably a 4/10 or so.



Yea, the movie overall was average but the acting was pretty horrible, especially Katara and Sokka. I don't know why they bothered with those actors.


----------



## Darth (Jul 2, 2010)

Going to see the movie tomorrow night guys. Don't kill the experience for me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Reading comprehension please. I wasn't talking about the quality of the movie, I was rebutting you trying to defend M.Night.
> 
> Anyways, I doubt the lost 50 minutes would make the movie any better if it has the same dialog and characterization. It's just more movie to suffer through.





> Okay, lots of factors are to blame, but DON'T shift the blame from M.Night to....


That's not a reading comprehension, I think you need to learn the difference, my friend. If it was misunderstood, it was because your sentence was a horribly made sentence. 

Well, your point of thinking is just silly-mc-silly. 50 minutes missing greatly wounded the movie. It still might not have been the godly film we thought it was going to be, but at least it would have more than 3mil, correct? The acting, people get pass, they watch Twilight for poo bear's sanity. They shouldn't care about acting.


----------



## RetroBlue (Jul 2, 2010)

Psyconorikan said:


> Yea, the movie overall was average but the acting was pretty horrible, especially Katara and Sokka. I don't know why they bothered with those actors.



Yeah that's true. I think they could have got better actors. The dialogue was also odd. But I think everyone is focusing too much on the bad. The graphics were fine, the music was good. But yea, average overall. I was expecting better.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

You know, those pico projectors are pretty handy, perhaps one can bring a pico projector into the theater, and shine an episode of Avatar on the screen. Though, the sound needs to be projected at well, I guess we can resort to captions.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

RetroBlue said:


> Yeah that's true. I think they could have got better actors. The dialogue was also odd. But I think everyone is focusing too much on the bad. The graphics were fine, the music was good. But yea, average overall. I was expecting better.



Definitely an average movie. I expected something at least, over average, but alas, it was just average. At least it did better than Eragon. Everyone went there and paid a lot of money...that movie was so rushed, it was sickening. I almost burned my book that's how angry I got.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> That's not a reading comprehension, I think you need to learn the difference, my friend. If it was misunderstood, it was because your sentence was a horribly made sentence.
> 
> Well, your point of thinking is just silly-mc-silly. 50 minutes missing greatly wounded the movie. It still might not have been the godly film we thought it was going to be, but at least it would have more than 3mil, correct? The acting, people get pass, they watch Twilight for poo bear's sanity. They shouldn't care about acting.


... What?

Delineate please, Christ.

I was replying your odd reply on the quality of the movie, though, it seems it has been edited now, which probably resulted in the confusion.

I don't get your new reply though.


----------



## RetroBlue (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Definitely an average movie. I expected something at least, over average, but alas, it was just average. At least it did better than Eragon. Everyone went there and paid a lot of money...that movie was so rushed, it was sickening. I almost burned my book that's how angry I got.



I liked the second half better than the first half myself.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't edit my post, or you would see a recent edit edition at my post 
Seriously dude, do you even pay attention to what you post anymore....?

Of course you don't get it 
----

Also, here are some tills I don't remember seeing int he movie. And proof the Kyoshi warriors were in the first movie, unless 2 is already made lol







EDIT TO REPLY:


> I liked the second half better than the first half myself.


I did too. When they got pass the start of the movie, it started to get better.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay, lets start from the beginning.

You said Paramount was to blame, I disagree.

M.Night takes most of the blame. 

Thee phucking Edinburgh.

Also, edit actions don't show up until the third edit.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

RetroBlue said:


> You're the only idiot I see here honestly, not to mention an asshole.
> 
> But anyway, I agree the movie was average. Probably a 4/10 or so.



That's below average. Average is a 6-7.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Okay, lets start from the beginning.
> 
> You said Paramount was to blame, I disagree.
> 
> ...



No, they show up if you try to edit a minute or two (maybe more) after you make the post.  at least that's how it is for me, I've tried it with my FC and a few of my threads. So an edit would have showed up.

Besides, you quoted me with the *original* post you had *intentionally* replied to, not to mention you had to at least re-read my post a few times if not once more, to make your reply. And if I *had* edited my post, silly goose, you would have caught that, but you didn't, because I didn't edit my post. And you are tryin' real hard to hide the blatant mistake you made.

And the tension you have for me is so thick, I can cut it with a knife...over the webz. You've been getting at me for absolutely no reason. I don't care, really, but its really clear. You should try to hide that.



> That's below average. Average is a 6-7.


Shouldn't an "average movie" be based on that said person's thoughts about _what_ an "average movie" is?

What's average good for me, is different from you.

Just sayin', ya know?


----------



## Crazysnowman (Jul 2, 2010)

Why can i not find a release group for the series?

Im sorry i read through many a page but couldnt find anything...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Crazysnowman said:


> Why can i not find a release group for the series?
> 
> Im sorry i read through many a page but couldnt find anything...



What do you mean? When the movie comes out? 
Or do you mean production groups and such?

Oh....do you mean you can't find out information about movie 2 & 3 releases?


----------



## Crazysnowman (Jul 2, 2010)

Naw like the actual series im looking to watch the series starting at book one but i cant find any DL or similar... and dont want to wait for my dvd to come in haha


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Crazysnowman said:


> Naw like the actual series im looking to watch the series starting at book one but i cant find any DL or similar... and dont want to wait for my dvd to come in haha



There is a pimping thread.

Would you like a link?


----------



## Crazysnowman (Jul 2, 2010)

yus plz


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No, they show up if you try to edit a minute or two (maybe more) after you make the post.  at least that's how it is for me, I've tried it with my FC and a few of my threads. So an edit would have showed up.
> 
> Besides, you quoted me with the *original* post you had *intentionally* replied to, not to mention you had to at least re-read my post a few times if not once more, to make your reply. And if I *had* edited my post, silly goose, you would have caught that, but you didn't, because I didn't edit my post. And you are tryin' real hard to hide the blatant mistake you made.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing, I used the quick reply, which means I ONLY saw your original post, after I posted, it quotes your newly revised post. Then I went in and edited my reply to make it relevant to the revision you made.


----------



## RetroBlue (Jul 2, 2010)

The World said:


> That's below average. Average is a 6-7.



Not really. Average for me means center. And since 5 is the center of 1-10, average for me is 4-6.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Crazysnowman said:


> yus plz



Here ya go, pal. 
Kamen Rider Spirits

I'm not sure if they are still sending them out, but if they aren't, I will find some mcawesome sites for ya, if that's an okay thing for ya. 



> Here's the thing, I used the quick reply, which means I ONLY saw your original post, after I posted, it quotes your newly revised post. Then I went in and edited my reply to make it relevant to the revision you made.


Your excuses are getting worse, seriously....


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Here ya go, pal.
> Kamen Rider Spirits
> 
> I'm not sure if they are still sending them out, but if they aren't, I will find some mcawesome sites for ya, if that's an okay thing for ya.
> ...


Goddammit, there's a break between my original reply, and my edit.

Look, dammit


Terra Branford said:


> But it wasn't that bad. It wasn't as bad  as Dragon Ball Evolution or Alice in Wonderland. Those movies sucked!  Alice tried to fit two books into one hour long movie, while TLA managed  to fit one season of 20 episodes into a 150 minutes, which was cut down  to 104 minutes.
> 
> The worse movie I've ever seen, was WaterWorld. I hate that movie...
> 
> ...


Reading comprehension please. I wasn't talking about the quality of the  movie, I was rebutting you trying to defend M.Night.
 
Anyways, I doubt the lost 50 minutes would make the movie any better if  it has the same dialog and characterization. It's just more movie to  suffer through.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Goddammit, there's a break between my original reply, and my edit.






Okay dude, if I say I purposely edited my post (which I didn't ) just so I could make myself look like a retard, will you stop acting like a child? I mean seriously, anything to stop this. The constant jumps you take off that cliff is annoying me.

Here, I'll say it:

"I edited my post after someone _quoted_ me and made myself look like a fool."

Now will you stop pestering me?


----------



## Crazysnowman (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Here ya go, pal.
> Kamen Rider Spirits
> 
> I'm not sure if they are still sending them out, but if they aren't, I will find some mcawesome sites for ya, if that's an okay thing for ya.



Thats so strange, i cant get to that section? I thought i was accepted to pretty much all the major sections here....


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Crazysnowman said:


> Thats so strange, i cant get to that section? I thought i was accepted to pretty much all the major sections here....



You have to join the group first. Its easy.


----------



## Crazysnowman (Jul 2, 2010)

Im so silly.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Okay dude, if I say I purposely edited my post (which I didn't ) just so I could make myself look like a retard, will you stop acting like a child? I mean seriously, anything to stop this. The constant jumps you take off that cliff is annoying me.
> 
> Here, I'll say it:
> 
> ...


You know, you don't deserve a lot of credit, you said a lot of stupid things.

Anyone who says Indians are not "pure asian" really says a lot about you.

And what that says is that you're a presumptuous gonk, that takes your own opinions as fact.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Crazysnowman said:


> Im so silly.



Nah, you aren't. I did it too. 


ReikaiDemon said:


> You know, you don't deserve a lot of credit, you said a lot of stupid things.
> 
> Anyone who says Indians are not "pure asian" really says a lot about you.
> 
> And what that says is that you're a presumptuous gonk, that takes your own opinions as fact.



Ahahah....I told you your *attacks* were clear. 

You misunderstood a post and freaked out about. When will _you_ act like an adult and drop it?  I have. I'm not the type of person who would, either. 

Let's us stop, join hands, look each other straight in the eye (not literally, obviously lol)...and be friends.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 2, 2010)

This may have already been posted, but in case it wasn't
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5J7inpYSoE[/YOUTUBE]

After this, I wouldn't let M Night direct porn (surprise! it was a transvestite the whole time). Hell, If I was making a movie and found out M Night was in town, I would shut down production just so my movie didn't get tainted with suck just by his sheer proximity. 

Look at the brite side guys. The chances of this getting a sequel are so low, he doesn't get to ruin Toph, Azula, Ty Lee and Mai now. They can remain pure and untainted. 

Top probably would have been a deaf Irish boy anyway.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't they just 'cast' Azula or something?  But really.. I'm not hoping for a sequel or trilogy at this point.  Let it be.





OH WILD WILD WEST, THAT'S WHAT WE CAN COMPARE THIS TO.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Nah, you aren't. I did it too.
> 
> 
> Ahahah....I told you your *attacks* were clear.
> ...


I'm not saying we can't be friends, there you go being presumptuous again.

Your justification for why Paramount is to blame is completely wrong. Push M.Night around? As if! Anyone who knows how M. Night directs, knows that ever since the Sixth Sense, he's become stubborn, and refuses many suggestions from his staff and superiors. Only when he agrees with them, then he would oblige to change. M. Night has nigh full on control of the whole movie, if any changes are getting by him, he has to okay it.

He wrote the movie, the content was unreasonably long for a film, FIVE HOURS, he made cuts per his discretion 

Doing justice to the characters is his responsibility, he dropped the ball on it so badly.

I'm not saying he's ENTIRELY to blame, but he takes the biggest chunk of it.


----------



## The World (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No, they show up if you try to edit a minute or two (maybe more) after you make the post.  at least that's how it is for me, I've tried it with my FC and a few of my threads. So an edit would have showed up.
> 
> Besides, you quoted me with the *original* post you had *intentionally* replied to, not to mention you had to at least re-read my post a few times if not once more, to make your reply. And if I *had* edited my post, silly goose, you would have caught that, but you didn't, because I didn't edit my post. And you are tryin' real hard to hide the blatant mistake you made.
> 
> ...



I give this movie a 1/10 it's average to me.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 2, 2010)

We knew this would happen you can't cram a good TV series into a hour and a half 
Try as they might say it the casting was poorly done and very biased Just look at the water tribe village at the start everybody was Asian except the three white people who stuck out like a sore thumb. 
The only Asians in this movie  who played an important part  were Indian just like the director Hmmmm why is that ???  

There is unspeakable rage flowing through my veins right now I must kill something !!!!


----------



## Quaero (Jul 2, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> This may have already been posted, but in case it wasn't
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5J7inpYSoE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> After this, I wouldn't let M Night direct porn (surprise! it was a transvestite the whole time). Hell, If I was making a movie and found out M Night was in town, I would shut down production just so my movie didn't get tainted with suck just by his sheer proximity.
> ...



The fedora guy was pretty funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay bitches, you all need to be clear of a few things.

For one, most movie ratings go like this.

1-2: Unwatchable
3: Bad
4: Below average
5: Average
6: Above average
7: Good
8: Great
9-10: Spectacular. 

Dont presume the numbers are based on %(a 7 is not usually 70%). This is just the usual way to do it, people can do it anyway they want, which is why that rating style is pretty flawed.

As for M. Night's career. What did "Sixth Sense", "Unbreakable", and "Signs" have in common? Great stories! It's the kind of stuff writers wish they thought up. Neither film is perfect. But they are all well written stories with developing characters and M. Night brought suspense to them.

For those who say M. Night sucks, then you have to hate all of them. It's not uncommon for good directors to fall into bad slumps, but it is rare for bad directors to make 3 good/great movies in a row.

Now for the Village...I think it's okay. It's a cool sounding idea, but in the long run, it can't sustain a full plot. It's too absurd and most of all, it was marketed as a horror film(M. Night said he wished it was marketed as a period romance with a hint of horror). If we expected that, would we have hated it more? Nevertheless, the twist made audiences think that he was only good at twists and twists were becoming old.

So he wanted to change that. His first shot? "Lady in the Water". Imo, this is his worst movie. It's not a very compelling story. Actually, I think it would've worked better if the protagonists were kids. It is ultimately a kids story that's filmed like an adult movie, which is its flaw. The duex machinas this movie is littered with might've worked in a kids fairy tale....Not in a PG-13 movie starring adults.

Still, it was just a mistake. The movie wasnt unwatchable. It just wasnt exciting. Then came "The Happening".......

I enjoyed the movie, but it's bad. I will say this though......M. Night tried. There is a lot of attention to character, trying to make them deep and quirky, but it just made them kind of petty. I personally forgive the movies faults simply because it was obvious he was trying. I liked many of the scenes and ideas, but as a whole...the movie crashed. The plot derails pretty badly at the end and some of the acting is poor. (Wahlberg overacts like mad crazy early on). 

But with the previous 2 films, you see that M. Night is desperate to get away from his previous image....ironically creating a worse image. As I said before, he still stages scenes nicely. My favorite scene in "The Happening" is when the camera focuses on the gun as people pick it up and kill themselves. It's a creative way to show a scene. 

Have somebody like Roland Emmerich, Joe Johnston(not counting Wolfman) or whoever did "Jonah Hex" do that. They'd place the camera so you can see it and thats all. That's where I see that M. Night still has greatness. 

His ultimate mistake was not taking the time to just make good movies instead of trying to repair his broken image. This is why I had hope for "The Last Airbender". 

It has a good story thats already there, and its the type of movie you'd never expect M. Night to do! Sometimes that's the best kind for them to do. "Iron Man" and "Batman Begins" had off-beat directors as well. Now people can see M. Night for his skill and diversity......and apparently he's fucked it up.

While Rekai things all the blame should go to M. Night, which is usually the case anyway. Based on the criticisms I've heard, it sounds like the studio hijacked the project. As I said, even when his movies are bad, M. Night does spend most of the time trying to develop the characters. People are saying there is no character development. He spends time on the dialogue, making it not poorly disguised exposition. People are saying that's what all the dialogue is.

These, along with the pointless 3D gimmick, feel much more like a studio hijacking than M. Night's work, based on what we've seen of him- good or bad. Also remember that while M. Night had full creative control for a while, he lost it after "Lady in the Water" bombed. 

But guys, saying M. Night is a bad director is unfair. He cant be a bad director if he did 3 good movies in a row. Every director hits bad snags. Even if he got his better ideas from listening to others earlier on, THAT IS WHAT A DIRECTOR IS SUPPOSED TO DO! 

Do we hate Spielberg because he's not as good as he used to be? Does your hatred of the Star Wars prequels outweigh your love for the original trilogy. The only reason a director would be bad is if all or the vast majority of his movies suck.

Edit: Imo, M. Night can repair his image. He just needs to focus on making good movies. If that means work with a smaller budget, do it. If you make a good movie, people will remember what you've done in the past and see it. Then you'll be the number one guy again.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 2, 2010)

If I were to go by that rating system then I hoped that the film would have either been a 6 or a 7. A 5 is where I would rate that Percy Jackson film that was released in February. I figured that TLA would be received better than that and I'm doing the comparison because to me adapting the three seasons of Avatar into three films were more like adapting a book series to screen. I never compared it to the way He-Man, Inspector Gadget, Transformers and of course Dragonball were brought to the big screen. In those instances producers picked and chose what to take from those series and write a brand new story behind it.

The Last Airbender was supposed to condense the entire first season, as best as M. Night could it, take some liberties since not everything could transfer over to live-action well and simply make it entertaining. Apparently, that last part was seemingly impossible.
So yeah I had hoped with the recent slew of books adapted to film, The Last Airbender would be a gem above them. Dammit, Harry Potter is the only series that can successfully do it? I see the Narnia films struggling a bit there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings movies did it well.......


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Then came "The Happening".......
> 
> I enjoyed the movie, but it's bad. I will say this though......*M. Night tried. *


Stopped reading here.

lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Stopped reading here.
> 
> lol



Which is always why you will judge with sheer ignorance, if you hate M. Night so much that you dont even bother to read anything about him that isn't typical flaming. 

Which makes anything you say about this movie irrelevant and biased.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Which is always why you will judge with sheer ignorance, if you hate M. Night so much that you dont even bother to read anything about him that isn't typical flaming.
> 
> Which makes anything you say about this movie irrelevant and biased.



There is nothing redeemable about M. Night at this point.

He did one good movie,then two ok ones and then after that all of his movies were starting to sink lower and lower into an endless cesspool of shit.

The Last Airbender is the lowpoint of that sinking.

How can you go so much out of the way just to find excuses for a man that simply has shown that he sucks at directing a movie?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Which is always why you will judge with sheer ignorance, if you hate M. Night so much that you dont even bother to read anything about him that isn't typical flaming.
> 
> Which makes anything you say about this movie irrelevant and biased.


I don't hate M. Night, I just think he's a terrible director. 

The reason I didn't bother to read anything past that is because clearly you're the one who's biased here, to claim that he actually tried with that movie is hilarious, and if you honestly think he did try than that further proves my point that he is a terrible director.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 2, 2010)

> *For those who say M. Night sucks, then you have to hate all of them.* It's not uncommon for good directors to fall into bad slumps, but it is rare for bad directors to make 3 good/great movies in a row.


No I don't. I'm free to selectively hate what I want, and M.Night's latest works have been terrible, to say the least. That doesn't mean I can't go and enjoy Sixth Sense or Unbreakable and still despise Last Airbender. I'm not saying he got lucky with three movies in a row, but clearly something went wrong with his latest showings, and at *least* some of it has to do with the man himself.

Based on that rating system I'd give it 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

M. Night


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2010)

So that's a "no watch" then


----------



## Botzu (Jul 2, 2010)

it sucks? Super disappointing


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2010)

i knew it was going to suck , for it to be a susses it needed the time length and  budget of the Lord of The Rings movies.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Really?
> 
> Well, here's hoping.
> 
> Maybe the 3mil was only counted for opening night and a few hours after...?



3M for midnight sales sounds kinda weak to me.. Apparently Eclipse got like 30M in midnight sales alone.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 2, 2010)

*Vulture Breaks the News to M. Night Shyamalan About The Last Airbender?s Reviews*



> *Have you read the reviews for Last Airbender?*
> No, I haven?t.
> 
> *Well, are you aware of the reviews?*
> ...





Sorry if this has already been posted, and I somehow missed it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

Based on MH's system, I'd give it a 3.

If this were Pitchforkmedia, I'd give it a 3.4 and use "somnabulism" a lot (actually, I probably will).

It was a bad movie. But that doesn't mean that it deserves such acrimony that arrived Wednesday afternoon. It's bad in a somewhat orthodox way; these aren't groundbreaking errors.

But considering the gargantuan advertising budget, the fact that it was an adaption, and above all the presence of M. Night resulted in a critical mass of criticism. At this point, I fear for the franchise and Mike & Bryan's careers... but they approved the script. They're culpable, too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 2, 2010)

Would it have been a better experience if you put on headphones and just listened to your own put-together OST?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 2, 2010)

Jove said:


> Based on MH's system, I'd give it a 3.
> 
> If this were Pitchforkmedia, I'd give it a 3.4 and use "somnabulism" a lot (actually, I probably will).
> 
> ...


Yes they are. Now I am off to find what "culpable" means...


*Spoiler*: _Culpability_ 



Culpability marks the dividing line between moral evil, like murder, for which someone may be held responsible and natural evil, like earthquakes, for which no one can be held responsible.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 2, 2010)

Out of curiosity, does M. Night make a cameo appearnce?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Would it have been a better experience if you put on headphones and just listened to your own put-together OST?



James Newton Howard's score was total balderdash, that's for sure. Just dreadful and uninspired.

I'm not sure, Davey. Do you mean the collection of pieces of the show I've found online? Yeah, that might have been cool.


It would be pretty funny if someone went though and edited a version of the movie taken only from scenes from the show.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Jove said:


> Based on MH's system, I'd give it a 3.
> 
> If this were Pitchforkmedia, I'd give it a 3.4 and use "somnabulism" a lot (actually, I probably will).
> 
> ...


Mea culpaaa! Mea culpaaa!

...

Ahem, so it seems like TLA will break the double digits on RT...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

Thieveried from LastAirbenderFans, a report card:



> Going into the film
> What we expect can have an impact on the way we view the film.
> Using a scale of 1-10 answer the questions below.
> ____How would you rate your excitement before seeing the film?(1 dragged against your will/ 10 screaming twilight fan)
> ...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 2, 2010)

Jove said:


> James Newton Howard's score was total balderdash, that's for sure. Just dreadful and uninspired.



Thing is that I never really heard what was so great about him in the first place. He always does these slow, dramatic scores that I never really remembered when I left the movie.

Then again, I'm the guy who likes the Transformers OST, so what do I know?

But compared to the Track Team? Yeah, JNH just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 2, 2010)

The problem is not directing for me,problem is *cast* and *characterization*.

"SRS BSNS" Aang is OOC,Zuko is...

These two (and Iroh of course) are important for me and he pretty much sucked on these characters.But I can't say something for Katara or Sokka,I haven't seen the movie yet.



Ema Skye said:


> Out of curiosity, does M. Night make a cameo appearnce?



I'm also curious about this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 2, 2010)

in hindsight I think i would have preferred they not make a movie at least until LoK is finalized and well into its first season...

now, who knows what may happen


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

It was terrible. I'll be back with a review in a bit.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

FirstMoon said:


> The problem is not directing for me,problem is *cast* and *characterization*.
> 
> "SRS BSNS" Aang is OOC,Zuko is...
> 
> ...


Isn't that part of directing?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

This movie was awful. I'll start from the top. The reason Katara and Sokka found Aang in the cartoon was by accident because of Katara's waterbending. Here, they just happen upon him and break him out with boomerang. Okay, silly, but I could get past that. Especially since there was a lot worse to look upon in this film.

The fact that the firebenders require a source of fire to bend felt stupid to me. What the hell was the point in that? Next was the pronunciation of some of the names, Aang and Iroh to be exact. What the fuck? Speaking of names, I loved how Sokka and Katara's names are said about two to three times or so through the whole movie.

The fights were incredibly lackluster. Don't even get me started on that fight between Zuko and Aang towards the end. Why the hell did they start fighting physically when they have bending? And since when does Aang know how to use submission moves (catching Zuko in a triangle choke hold)? REALLY?! The final scene where Aang defeats the fire nation was terribly underwhelming, and that music they played during it just felt cheesy. Azula's actress doesn't feel threatening in any way either.

It's a shame when the acting was one of the better elements (no pun intended) to the movie, and that in and of itself was pretty bad. There is even more to this movie that I disliked, but I feel this is long enough already. I make comment more on other facets of it later.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> This movie was awful. I'll start from the top. The reason Katara and Sokka found Aang in the cartoon was by accident because of Katara's waterbending. Here, they just happen upon him and break him out with boomerang. Okay, silly, but I could get past that. Especially since there was a lot worse to look upon in this film.
> 
> The fact that the firebenders require a source of fire to bend felt stupid to me. What the hell was the point in that? Next was the pronunciation of some of the names, Aang and Iroh to be exact. What the fuck? Speaking of names, I loved how Sokka and Katara's names are said about two to three times or so through the whole movie.
> 
> ...


Well, they had good actors, like Shaun Toub and Patel, but the problem was that they squandered their talents, and surrounded them with mostly amateur actors. Which was unavoidable when you have to deal with virtually unknown and new child actors. However, it IS M. Night's job to make this a lot less apparent.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 2, 2010)

That was a god-motherfucking-awful movie.  I'll be back in a bit with my thoughts on why it SUCKED.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 2, 2010)

Is anyone else pissed that we got cheated out of the Zuko vs Zhao fight?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> Is anyone else pissed that we got cheated out of the Zuko vs Zhao fight?



That, and the _way_ we were cheated out of it. And the fact that even if it happened... what would it mean? Where was the real conflict between the two?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> *The fact that the firebenders require a source of fire to bend felt stupid to me. What the hell was the point in that?* Next was the pronunciation of some of the names, Aang and Iroh to be exact. What the fuck? Speaking of names, I loved how Sokka and Katara's names are said about two to three times or so through the whole movie.


I know! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



And the entire time I was screaming in my head, "Go for the fucking fire!" All Katara and the EK prisoers needed was a good second and they could have taken away they're fucking ammunition.






Narcissus said:


> The fights were incredibly lackluster. Don't even get me started on that fight between Zuko and Aang towards the end. Why the hell did they start fighting physically when they have bending? And since when does Aang know how to use submission moves (catching Zuko in a triangle choke hold)? REALLY?! The final scene where Aang defeats the fire nation was terribly underwhelming, and that music they played during it just felt cheesy. Azula's actress doesn't feel threatening in any way either.


Probably because Bending in this movie requires WAY too much movement to actually do anything.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That entire scene at the end was a massive cock tease. By that point I was still hoping he'd go Day After Tommorow on they're asses, but no, he just holds the thing there and the FN runs away.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Going into the film
What we expect can have an impact on the way we view the film.
Using a scale of 1-10 answer the questions below.
__2__How would you rate your excitement before seeing the film?(1 dragged against your will/ 10 screaming twilight fan)
__1__How successful did you think the film would be? (1 being Norbit / 10 being Titanic)

Coming out of the film
Using a scale of 1-10 answer the questions below.
___0__How would you rate your excitement about the film you just saw?
___0__How successful do you feel the film will be now?

If you were disappointed check any of the items you feel contributed to it.
__Y_ plot changes
__Y__ organization of events
__Y__ run time / pacing
__Y__ lousy storyline / script
__N__ too complicated
__N__ dumbed down /talk downed to viewers
__N__ too childish
__Y__ too mature/serious
__Y__ marketing promised more than film delivered
__*Y*__ abandoned spirit of the show
__Y__ failed to connect with viewers
__Y__ bad acting
__Y__ character personalities did not match show
__Y__ poor casting
__Y__ failed to est. relationships between characters
__Y__ minimized important characters
__N__ too focused on setting up trilogy
__N__ too focused on backstory
__N__ too focused on including elements from the show
__Y__ failed to set up future films
__Y__ boring / slow
__Y__ fake looking effects
__Y__ underwhelming action sequences
__N__ unimpressive sets / wardrobe / props

Which of these items bothered you the most?
All the ones with a Y_______________


Which aspects of the film met or exceeded your expectations
__N__ Acting
__N__Casting
__N__Visual Effects
__N__ Martial Arts
__N__Action Sequences
__N__ Sets / Wardrobe / props
__N__stayed true to the original series
__N__ Stayed true to the characters
__N__Run time
__N__ Script / Dialog
__N__Properly set up a trilogy
__Y__Properly geared to target audiences
__N__ Soundtrack
__Y__Beautiful visuals / Cinematography

Which of these items pleased you the most? The visuals____________


The Last Airbender Report Card
(Using a scale of 1-10 score the following)

_1__Screen Play / Script
_1__Direction
_1__Editing
_1__Cinematography
_5__Special Effects
_3__Stunts / Choreography / Martial Arts
_8__Sets/Props/Wardrobe
_1__Soundtrack
__n/a_3D Conversion (if applicable)

Did any of these elements exceed your original expectations?
No

The Last Airbender Report Card: Actors
(Using a scale of 1-10 score the following)

__4__ Noah Ringer (Aang)
__2__ Jackson Rathbone (Sokka)
__2__ Nicola Peltz (Katara)
__6__ Dev Patel (Zuko)
__4__ Shaun Toub (Iroh)
__6__ Aasif Mandvi (Zhao)
__1__ Cliff Curtis (Fire Lord)
__1__ Seychelle Gabriel (Yue)
__1__ Katherine Houghton (Grandmother)
__1___ Francis Guinan (Pakku)
__8___ Damon Gupton (Monk Gyatso)
__N/A___ Summer Bishil (Azula)

Did any of these Actors exceed your original expectations? 
No


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 2, 2010)

Why The Last Airbender SUCKED

-The mispronunciation of names.  It's Aang, Iroh, Sokka, and the Avatar, not Ong, Eeroh, Soaka, and the Ahvatar.

-The dialogue.  It would jump like a boy with severe ADHD between subjects.  It was totally artificial and scripted.

-The characters and their actors.  None of them could act, and none of them conveyed the spirit of the characters from the show.  They don't have any The most blatant of these errors, in my opinion, was Fire Lord.  In the show, for the first couple seasons Ozai was rarely shown on screen, and when he was, it was only in a flashback or a quick a quick teaser.  This gave him an air of mystery.  In this, he's played as a straight villain for the most part, and it doesn't work because he doesn't get into the action.  This is odd, because in one scene, he is actually played with an air of mystery- the camera only shows the back of the throne, or his hand.  But this only comes AFTER we first see Ozai as an ordinary guy- it's too little, too late.  Another example is made plain when during the attack on the Northern Water Tribe Aang says to Zuko “We could be friends, you know.”  A fan of the show understands why Aang says this, but the casual moviegoer will think “Uh, why?”  There's no development in the movie to suggest such a thing.

-Speaking of the spirit of the show- it's entirely absent!  The show had a lighthearted, humorous spirit at times that served to make the show really fun and enjoyable, but the movie lacks this completely.  The show also knew how to effectively darken the mood and tone to make serious plot points appropriately epic and stirring.  The movie is stuck perpetually in this serious tone, but lacks anything epic and stirring.

-The plot, specifically the pacing and the details.  Anyone who has not seen the show will be totally lost.  The plot jumps from point to point without really explaining things.  The explanations that are present are given in the aforementioned horrible, confusing dialogue.  Any fan of the show who sees this will be frustrated at the details that are completely wrong- Aang didn't run away because the Avatar can never love or have attachment.  Avatar Roku was married and had a family in the show!  Aang didn't use some generic “power of water” to intimidate the Fire Navy, he wiped out the fleet by merging with the Ocean Spirit!  Aang never had trouble learning waterbending!  The movie fails to appeal or make sense to the casual moviegoer and pisses off fans of the original show.

-The narration.  There's a rule called “Show, don't tell” with visual storytelling.  The Last Airbender blatantly breaks that rule right from the start, with Katara narrating throughout the movie.  The very opening uses an opening scrawl blandly read by Katara.  In the show, there was such an opening narration for the premiere, but it was aided by visualizations of what happened.  Even moments where the events are being illustrated well enough on screen, like Aang's difficulty with waterbending or Sokka hitting it off with Yue, are still narrated with no benefit.

-The narration also adds to another problem- excessive exposition.  Normally, I'm the kind of guy who likes a good, thorough exposition, with plenty of lore and such- but this movie just has too much.  I would rather have had details from the show cut out rather than had it turn out like this.

-The moments.  In the show there were some great, well-done moments.  In the movie often the moments are absent, but that's a good thing because the moments that are kept completely lose their awesomeness.  For example, in the show there's a moment where Zhao is about to kill the Moon Spirit.   Aang & co. show up, and they are at a standoff as they implore Zhao not to do this.  Then Iroh shows up, and gives Zhao an ultimatum: “Whatever you do to that spirit, I'll unleash on you tenfold.  Let it go NOW!” delivered with perfect eloquent aggression by the late Mako.  When Zhao kills the spirit, Iroh lets lose upon Zhao and his soldiers with overwhelming martial arts skill.  In the movie, however, there is no tension to the scene.  Iroh's actor fails to deliver a matching performance, and his “letting loose” consists of a simple demonstration of firebending without a source of fire, which is supposedly intimidating since normal firebenders can't create fire, only control it (which is also BS).  Also, at the end of the movie, like the end of the show's first season, Ozai is shown giving a mission to his daughter Azula as a teaser for the next season/movie.  This is a completely dry scene, and it pales in comparison to the scene from the show.  The show used a _single line _from Ozai and a _look_ from Azula to accomplish what the movie failed to do with several lines from Ozai and a badly acted line from Azula.  Such failure compared to the show pretty much describes the whole movie.

-The fight scene direction.  Totally lame.  Compare the fight between Zuko and Katara in "The Siege of the North" and the fight between them in the movie.  A couple slow, stilted moves, and then Zuko takes out Katara like she's a pushover.  To quote Syndrome from the Incredibles: "Lame, lame, lame, lame, LAME!"

I could go on and on, but that'll take the rest of the year.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, they had good actors, like Shaun Toub and Patel, but the problem was that *they squandered their talents, and surrounded them with mostly amateur actors.* Which was unavoidable when you have to deal with virtually unknown and new child actors. However, it IS M. Night's job to make this a lot less apparent.



Having good actors won't do much for a movie is what you said happens, and it did indeed happen in The Last Airbender.



makeoutparadise said:


> Is anyone else pissed that we got cheated out of the Zuko vs Zhao fight?



This was another reason why I disliked the movie. Zhao's death was pathetic too.



Piekage said:


> I know!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of, the fight between Katara and Zuko was awful as well.

"Who are you?"

"I am Katara! The last waterbender of the Southern Water Tribe!"

O'RLY!!!!! *Proceeds to own Katara*


And yes, way too much fucking movement, although that is no excuse. I still found it hilarious how Aang was busting out submission holds.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That entire scene at the end was a massive cock tease. By that point I was still hoping he'd go Day After Tommorow on they're asses, but no, he just holds the thing there and the FN runs away.



I knew Aang wouldn't actually go through with it from the beginning. In the cartoon he believes strongly in not killing. Still left the ending of the movie underwhelming.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> This was another reason why I disliked the movie. Zhao's death was pathetic too.


No kidding. The completely gloss over the Spirit World aspect of the story. "The Spirit World exist.' 'K.'" is the entire thing. Probably the only reason the spirit fish made it in is because they had no choice.


Narcissus said:


> And yes, way too much fucking movement, although that is no excuse. I still found it hilarious how Aang was busting out submission holds.


Me too, to be honest. Still, it was kinda stupid imo.


Narcissus said:


> I knew Aang wouldn't actually go through with it from the beginning. In the cartoon he believes strongly in not killing. Still left the ending of the movie underwhelming.


I figured he wouldn't, but still, would have been nice.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Why The Last Airbender SUCKED
> 
> -The mispronunciation of names.  It's Aang, Iroh, Sokka, and the Avatar, not Ong, Eeroh, Soaka, and the Ahvatar.
> 
> ...


I feel that that's a small issue, but I understand both the reasoning for and against it. I guess you can say that changing the pronunciations from the more Anglicized pronunciations cuts more ties to the source material. On another note, I wonder how much James Cameron's smurf flick had to do with the pronunciation of the word Avatar, perhaps they wanted to avoid trademark issues.

Well, it has more to do with making him more imposing, giving a guy such as Ozai, a face, right away, humanizes him too soon. It hurts the sense of dread you would have, by making him more a man than a force of evil. But I get your point, it's such a wallbanger having him revealed right away.

That irked me a lot, I guess M. Night just can't work out the intricacies of bending styles, Aang took to water like a duck (har har), since it's a yin style like air, if they make it easy for Aang to earthbend in the next movie (if there will be a next movie), I will Ikea a hundred desks to flatten my forehead on. Despite being the Avatar, the yang styles were never Aang's  strong suit.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> -The plot, specifically the pacing and the details.  Anyone who has not seen the show will be totally lost.  The plot jumps from point to point without really explaining things.  The explanations that are present are given in the aforementioned horrible, confusing dialogue.  Any fan of the show who sees this will be frustrated at the details that are completely wrong- Aang didn't run away because the Avatar can never love or have attachment.  Avatar Roku was married and had a family in the show!  Aang didn't use some generic “power of water” to intimidate the Fire Navy, he wiped out the fleet by merging with the Ocean Spirit!  Aang never had trouble learning waterbending!  The movie fails to appeal or make sense to the casual moviegoer and pisses off fans of the original show.



These were other key points that got on my nerves. Seriously, I could go on with reasons why this movie was bad. 



Piekage said:


> No kidding. The completely gloss over the Spirit World aspect of the story. "The Spirit World exist.' 'K.'" is the entire thing. Probably the only reason the spirit fish made it in is because they had no choice.





Gran Gran's explaination to them. "The spirit world is not a place you can touch, but it still exists! You have a destiny to help that boy! Wars are won in the heart."



That dragon spirit in place of Roku also failed.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2010)

They don't show Zuko vs Zhao ?

Well fuck this movie. I was going to go see it but I don't think I will now going by all the reviews.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> I don't hate M. Night, I just think he's a terrible director.
> 
> The reason I didn't bother to read anything past that is because clearly you're the one who's biased here, to claim that he actually tried with that movie is hilarious, and if you honestly think he did try than that further proves my point that he is a terrible director.



How am I biased? I thought the first 3 movies were 3-3.5/4 stars at best, The village a 2.5/4, Lady a 1.5-2/4, the Happening a 2/4......Its not like Im the dudes greatest fan.

If you read through my post, I explain- no, PROVE that he was trying. It is easy to find a script that isnt even bothering to do that. Plus, saying he wasnt trying is stupid. No director whose career is in trouble is going to just sit back and not bother trying.

Even Uwe Boll started trying when he went direct-to-DVD. Whether they still produce quality material or not is something else entirely. 

But if you dont want to even read why I explain that, then you're so convinced otherwise that you wont even bother. 



> The fights were incredibly lackluster. Don't even get me started on that fight between Zuko and Aang towards the end. Why the hell did they start fighting physically when they have bending? And since when does Aang know how to use submission moves (catching Zuko in a triangle choke hold)? REALLY?! The final scene where Aang defeats the fire nation was terribly underwhelming, and that music they played during it just felt cheesy. Azula's actress doesn't feel threatening in any way either.



Because in reality, pure bending fights get redundant. If I recall, the style does have a few submission moves. 

lol, Azula was introduced already? Damn.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 2, 2010)

Did anyone else see how they made ang into more of a pacifist than in the TV show "The Avatar is not meant to hurt anyone!!" 
Mean while in the TV show Anng is beating people left and right




Narcissus said:


> Speaking of, the fight between Katara and Zuko was awful as well.
> "Who are you?"
> "I am Katara! The last waterbender of the Southern Water Tribe!"



I litteraly dusted off my hands as she pwned saying "done and done."


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

makeoutparadise said:


> Did anyone else see how they made ang into more of a pacifist than in the TV show "The Avatar is not meant to hurt anyone!!"
> Mean while in the TV show Anng is beating people left and right
> 
> 
> ...


The Avatar is allowed to beat people, it's just Aang's faith that's pacifistic.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The Avatar is allowed to beat people, it's just Aang's faith that's pacifistic.



I know but he really doesn't fight anyone in the moive


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2010)

Does the cabbage merchant make an appearance in the movies?



ReikaiDemon said:


> The Avatar is allowed to beat people, it's just Aang's faith that's pacifistic.



He's not really a pacifist. He kicks a lot of people's asses over the course of the show. He just doesn't believe in killing people.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Azula was introduced already? Damn.



It happens the same basic way it did in the show, with Ozai giving Azula a mission at the end.  Only it totally lacks the sense of dread the moment in the show did while being longer.



			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> Does the cabbage merchant make an appearance in the movies?



Nope, not that I recall.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

But Aang doesn't really beat people "left and right", he tries to brush people aside, while doing as little damage as possible. Aang doesn't really make full "contact" with his opponents at all.

Anyways, I'm getting a bit weary from all this movie talk, so lets reminisce, and regale of tales of our rich, and loyal fanbase.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2010)

Commander Shepard said:


> Nope, not that I recall.



Fuck this movie even more.

Seriously how can you not put the motherfucking cabbage merchant in?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 2, 2010)

Aang's stance is that he only uses violence for necessary defense. Gyatso did a fine job defending himself against the Firebenders and Warriors if one were to go by all the skeleton's lying beside his. So we'll assume that Aang would much rather not fight but he will if he has to. He did try to reason with Ozai before their big fight after all.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Just taking a step from healing now, I wish they didn't squander such valuable resources, like Sifu Kisu, and the late Mako's EWP organization. What greater honor could there be to the memory of Mako by advancing the struggles of minority leads, by enlisting the EWP in the first place, to star in the movie adaptation of the series he contributed so much to?

And, it's quite evident from the choreography, that they NEEDED a coordinator whose specific strengths was knowledge of Asian martial arts. The best man for the job was available, Kisu would've been an invaluable asset to the production, he knows how bending works FIRST HAND.

Okay, back to iguanachicken soup nowz


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, I basically wrote this in one shot. But I just don't have the resolve to put the effort of touching it up. This is how I feel:



If assembly lines could be manipulated like railroads, if you could flip a switch and one line connects to another... then I could switch a automobile line to connect with a television line. And that television line could connect with a refrigerator line. And that line could connect with a line making assault rifles, to a line making bouncy houses, to a line making lawnmowers, and so on.

And at the end of the line, we'd be presented with the final product: a modern consumer clusterfuck.

If M. Night Shyamalan is the factory supervisor, under his leadership we get something else: profound sadness.

If we just remove the metaphor and take into account that M. Night had total control, the real result was a movie adaption so mind-boggling that I had to watch The Beach to cleanse my mental palette.

Yeah, that's right. I actually appreciate The Beach more. Never more will I exclaim that The Beach is not art. Because The Last Airbender is not art: it's Animal Farm. Animal Farm with retarded animals.

I said I would review this movie strictly as a fan, that my review would be about how it measures up to the show and it's success in adaption. But as a film, there were so many enormous errors that I have to include some abstract criticism.

At a superficial level, the movie begins well. We get a condensed version of The Boy in the Iceberg and The Avatar Returns, which is a bit fumbled when Zuko appears in Katara and Sokka's village, but adequate. The acting is serviceable, and Shaun Toub's Iroh is admirably restrained when he "tests" Aang. It hints at Iroh's true character, but not overtly. Aang's escape is a bit underwhelming, but not awful. 

It's when they enter the Southern Air Temple that things begin to totally unravel. At this point, Aang's character should start to bond with Sokka and Katara, so that when Katara talks Aang down from his rage it means something.

But it doesn't. In fact, we don't feel anything at all because the Gaang seem more like a Platonic alliance of mutual interests. Katara's main impetus to guide Aang is because he is the Water Tribe Siblings "responsibility." This is the bond between them? I never thought I'd beg for Kataang, but fucking hell give me a giant sundae bowl of it. Something to make me care. Duty? That's the whole basis of Katara and Aang? And so, in truth, the beginning of the movie was a serious problem after all: it never established the Aang-Katara/Sokka relationship.

And while the criticism that the film failed to adapt the themes of the show well, it did, in fact, preserve one: the parellelism between Aang and Zuko's arc. Both Aang _and_ Zuko have flimsy relationships. While Sokka and Katara fail to remember to fail to find ways to tell Aang about the War, we are presented with a scene in which Zhao hosts a banquet in his ship with Zuko and Iroh present. Zhao openly mocks Zuko, and Zuko storms out.

That's the whole basis of Zhao v. Zuko.

And so, the real problem with the movie emerges: the characters have no grounding. They have no connection with the audience, barely any connection with each other, and the narrative never allows them to find that connection. We certainly aren’t given any scenes that establish villainy; we’re simply following Zhao along. We aren’t shown how characters feel, we are told so. We move from plot point to plot point, as if M. Night is specifically playing to the Avatar crowd whilst gutting everything they hold sacred. The diesis-mimesis balance is almost nonexistent.

Case in point: We are given the plot point of the Gaang inciting an Earth Kingdom rebellion. A totally useless Haru is caught and brings our heroes to the prison where his father is kept. Overlooking the totally illogic of Earthbenders being imprisoned on Earth, overlooking the totally cacophonious speech M. Night wrote for Aang to deliver that has neither rythym nor emotion... you're still left with the question of purpose? What does this scene show? Aang and Katara/Sokka barely interact, there's no connection with the imprisoned, there's no conflict. Nobody blinks an eye when Aang is the Avatar and the scene is so poorly structures that the Earthbenders fighting back is simply a camera swoosh instead of a climactic moment.

From there we see a montage-plus-narration depicting the rabble-rousing the kids as they move along EK colonies and incite insurrection. During a brief interlude, Aang tries to convince Katara and Sokka to let him visit the Northern Air Temple. Sokka impassionately protests to Katara that, "We started a rebellion." But the audience has to be baffled by the passion, because we certainly don't feel any passion for the rebellion. It's like the characters emotions are in a different movie.

And thus, the metaphor from the opening paragraph: the characters emotions, the character's emotions with the plot, the transition between scenes, the relationships between characters, the dialogue... it all seems not merely like misplaced parts, but parts of _completely different things_ stuck together.

And in no aspect it is more evident than the bending. The elements themselves look kind of cool as they float and weave around the scenery. That is, while everyone stands around, having already completed their blustery Capoeira seizure routine. The elements don’t respond to the movements of the actors at all. The graphics crew inadvertently made a perfect microcosm of this movie’s dilemma: actions and results totally uncorrelated.

There are some things that are pretty cool. Aang in the Spirit World is almost like insight into some iconic moments from the series, and I thought were filmed well. It was a refreshing tonal shift. The acting wasn’t dreadful. But the story and narrative betrayed them. It didn’t tell a story, it simply gave us a sequence of scenes.

Speaking of narrative, most of the exposition is narrated by Katara. Why? Why is she narrating this movie? Almost always, when a narration is provided by a character, that character is a focus of the story. But Katara is barely a factor in the movie. There’s no struggle, conflict, growth, nor battle for her character. She’s pretty childish and useless.

Likewise, James Newton Howard’s score is pedestrian and puerile, seemingly unrelated to the action of the film for much of the feature. Only in the climax did he manage to create something stirring. But, as has been said, The Track Team score victory. They managed to do more on a weekly schedule with a synthesizer and some exotic drums than a full orchestra. 
---------------------------------------------------------------


*The text that you have entered is too long (12027 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.*

And with that, I move to how The Last Airbender adapted the series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

It’s easy to fall into pettiness when deriding the adaptation of the series. Over 8 hours had to be condensed into under 2 hours. So it’s easy to simply bicker and not examine things substantively. For instance, the character’s pronunciations. It’s an easy thing to be outraged over, but a pretty petty thing to bring up. it’s the way M. Night changed things that undermine the spirit and concepts of the show that are bothersome.

So my biggest gripe over any other is: why don’t the characters shape their own destinies? And more specifically, _why do the wrong characters shape those destinies_?

Number one: Why does Iroh makes the argument in favor of Yue’s sacrifice? In the show, Iroh merely notices that the life of the Moon Spirit still exists within Yue. Yue then immediately understands and assumes her role. But in the film, Iroh pretty much talks her into the idea. He might as well have set up a dry board and given a lecture on the logic of giving up her life for the Spirit. 

Number two: Why is it _Ozai_’s decision to kill the Moon Spirit? This barely serves Ozai’s character, and basically renders Zhao’s character useless. 

Number 3: Aang just does what the Dragon spirit says. A dragon spirit that’s never anything more than an enigmatic creature that tells Aang what to do. Aang’s just following orders for most of the film.

The tone of the film betrays the show completely. M. Night says that he was removing the humor put into the show for kids, but any fan of the show knows that juvenile humor amounts for a very small portion of the show. The humor of Avatar, particularly from Book 2 onwards, is legitimately good and dialogue-based. But even considering that, was it necessary to suck out all the joy from the show? What we’re left with is monochrome and bland, and not fun. It’s just not fun.

The bending is a disaster. Without Kisu there to guide it, the bending forms are laughably elaborate. And it might work if the elements corresponded to all this movement, but it doesn’t. It moves without any regard for what the bender is doing. And that's a serious philosophical problem. It betrays the show’s mythos, because M. Night maintains the concept of manipulating the elements with your chi. Well, if you can do that, why doesn’t it move with you?

And this is overlooking how he throws everything out of balance by making fire bending contingent upon a source of fire. Yes, waterbenders and earth benders need sources. Those also happen to be the planet upon which we live. What is the airbender’s source, M. Night? Do they need to carry jars around with them? Well, air and fire are complementary elements, and firebenders have a source of fire, goddammit: THE SUN. 

Characters themselves seem almost unrecognizable:

Zuko has an expression perpetually stuck in a shocked anguish. He is completely neutered; at the end, Iroh steps in and prevents him from fighting Zhao. And then convinces him to leave. And then saves him from Zhao’s sneak attack.

Iroh himself is a serious problem. Earlier, I noted that Toub played him gracefully in his first scene, hinting at Iroh’s true nature but maintaining a bit of mystery. By the end, it’s so explicit that he’s good he might as well leave the NWT with the Gaang. And the show merely hinted at his power; the film practically makes it the focus of the final scenes.

Katara is completely faceless. She has no discernible character traits. In the show she was a feminine power, someone for girls to admire. In addition, she was the optimist, the believer. But we don’t see any of this. We don’t see any legitimate attachment to Aang, which the first two episodes effectively created. She simply tells Aang that her and Sokka will be there for him, as if that’s enough. Likewise, when she tells Aang near the end of the film that she always knew that he’d return… it was well-delivered, but with nothing behind it. Katara’s such a flimsy character in the film that there’s no resonance to such a statement.

Sokka serves no purpose. He’s not funny, he’s not clever… the only thing he does is fall in love with Yue, something that we‘re simply told happened.

Momo and Appa are mere decorations.

Ozai is baffling. Why does he taunt Zhao with the prospect of Zuko’s return? Showzai was disgusted by Zuko, and would never engage in such sentiment. Even further, there’s a reason Showzai was faceless. It was because he had Zhao and Azula to act as frightening and ambitious antagonists in lieu of him until Book 3. He was the unthinkable evil. Film Ozai is just a haughty, pompous King that delegates orders. 

Zhao’s characterization is really saddening. He maintains very little of the ruthlessness, cunning, amorality fury from the show. He’s simply the highest ranking guy there. And he hesitates far too much before he kills the Moon Spirit. That’s not Zhao.


Now, none of the mistakes M. Night made in the scripting, nor the directing, are unique. This is not the worst movie I’ve ever seen. It’s not the worst movie of the decade. It is a bad movie that fails to adapt it’s source material. And it is a potentially disastrous failure for the franchise. But I still feel that fans of the show should see it.


----------



## siyrean (Jul 2, 2010)

isn't Aang supposed to become a lot more aggressive when he's in his avatar state? i always got the impression that he wasn't fully in control of his actions. i'm guess the movie missed this point?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Fuck this movie even more.
> 
> Seriously how can you not put the motherfucking cabbage merchant in?



Sokka's not funny
Katara is downright retarded
Charm and mystery are removed for bloom and gloom CGI
I don't know what the fuck happened to Appa

The movie is almost deliberately attempting to pis people off.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Fuck this movie even more.
> 
> Seriously how can you not put the motherfucking cabbage merchant in?



Because the movie lacks any humor at all, really.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

Watch The Last Airbender: Revealed.  The way M. Night explains his "changes" to better fit the film

Yeah I'm not going to see this in the cinema, I can wait now.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Such a dour, sober review, Jove, you hit every nail on the head.

Though, now I'm intrigued...Does that assembly line make assembly lines?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Because in reality, pure bending fights get redundant. If I recall, the style does have a few submission moves.
> 
> lol, Azula was introduced already? Damn.



That still dosen't provide good reasoning in the story itself. If they can manipulate the elements, they are not going to resort to physical fighting.

Azula appears twice - when Zuko is burned by Ozai in flashback, and at the end.



Platinum said:


> Fuck this movie even more.
> 
> Seriously how can you not put the motherfucking cabbage merchant in?



Because they are attempting to remove all humor. The only scene meant to be funny in the entire movie was when Katara tried to fight some friebenders and accidently froze Sokka, and it barely made anyone chuckle.

Which also means we will be stripped of the Ember Island Players in the 3rd movie. 



siyrean said:


> isn't Aang supposed to become a lot more aggressive when he's in his avatar state? i always got the impression that he wasn't fully in control of his actions. i'm guess the movie missed this point?



That is suppose to be the case. Aang never became a fully awakened Avatar (meaning he could fully control the Avatar State) until his fight with Fire Lord Ozai. Here, it seems as though he has control over the Avatar State.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> That still dosen't provide good reasoning in the story itself. If they can manipulate the elements, they are not going to resort to physical fighting.
> 
> Azula appears twice - when Zuko is burned by Ozai in flashback, and at the end.
> 
> ...


Damn, the could've had some brilliant meta-jokes if EIP was in the film


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 2, 2010)

Shyamalan's problem was that he didn't have enough cooks in the kitchen. He most certainly should have had some help making the film. Someone with some experience maybe writing films on an epic scope like this?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't want to see a sequel of this movie


----------



## Quaero (Jul 2, 2010)

My...God...

Jove... Appreciating "The Beach"???

REPENT! THE END HAS COME! DOOMSDAY IS UPON US! FIRE AND BRIMSTONE! DOGS AND CATS LIVING TOGETHER! MASS HYSTERIA!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Quaero said:


> My...God...
> 
> Jove... Appreciating "The Beach"???
> 
> REPENT! THE END HAS COME! DOOMSDAY IS UPON US! FIRE AND BRIMSTONE! DOGS AND CATS LIVING TOGETHER! MASS HYSTERIA!


Too late, my dog and cat always kiss each other


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 2, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> That still dosen't provide good reasoning in the story itself. If they can manipulate the elements, they are not going to resort to physical fighting.
> 
> Azula appears twice - when Zuko is burned by Ozai in flashback, and at the end.
> 
> ...



Lmao as if this movie will even get a part 2.


----------



## spaZ (Jul 2, 2010)

This movie was just fucking terrible wtf dragonball evolution was fucking better then this. There was no humor and the acting was sickly terrible not to mention the dialog wtf was wrong with the dialog they were talking and asking questions like retards hahaa.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Just taking a step from healing now, I wish they didn't squander such valuable resources, like Sifu Kisu, and the late Mako's EWP organization. What greater honor could there be to the memory of Mako by advancing the struggles of minority leads, by enlisting the EWP in the first place, to star in the movie adaptation of the series he contributed so much to?
> 
> And, it's quite evident from the choreography, that they NEEDED a coordinator whose specific strengths was knowledge of Asian martial arts. The best man for the job was available, Kisu would've been an invaluable asset to the production, he knows how bending works FIRST HAND.
> 
> Okay, back to iguanachicken soup nowz



Ugh, here we go with this again. The reason why Asians werent cast as the leads is that in America, they aren't bankable. When people see an all Asian cast, they presume its a foreign movie, and foreign movies arent in. 

Either way, something about an all Asian cast bugs me and I'm not sure why. I guess Asians with American accents(when they should be Asian) gets to me. But regardless, It's obvious M. Night is trying to go for a racially diverse cast. 

Water Benders: White people
Fire Benders: Indians.
Earth Benders: Asians.
Air Benders: Seem to have people from every race.

I always get annoyed when people bitch at the studios for this. The general public is just as much to blame and unfortunately, people would find it confusing as to why the whole world is Asian. 

Anyway, saw it.....I thought it was mediocre. 

Didnt get why people bitch about Zuko. I not only thought he was handled well, but I think they upgraded him from the show. I HAAAAATTTTTEEEEED Zuko in the show.

At times, he was childish. Other times, he was whiney. Then when he becomes good(or is obviously going down that route), he was just broody. I felt that considering the trauma he experienced, he was more believable here. Furthermore, I hated how the cartoon initially makes him out to be a joke, then ends up taking him too seriously. The movie balances him well, although Patel occasionally overacts.

I felt Katara was handled fine and so was Aang(although his acting is the worst). I didnt mind Iroh being thin(seriously, people are bitching about that?). Once again, I dont see how this badass former general would be fat. Sokka was ruined the most. In fact, he felt unnecessary. 

Fire Lord Ozai shouldnt have appeared. People are bashing Azula but come on..She had like one scene. I felt that she looked perfectly cast, although I worry that she might overact.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, here we go with this again. The reason why Asians werent cast as the leads is that in America, they aren't bankable. When people see an all Asian cast, they presume its a foreign movie, and foreign movies arent in.
> 
> Either way, something about an all Asian cast bugs me and I'm not sure why. I guess Asians with American accents(when they should be Asian) gets to me. But regardless, It's obvious M. Night is trying to go for a racially diverse cast.
> 
> ...


But they didn't have an excuse, EWP even offered them their services, they were turned down. And who is to say there AREN'T any good asian leads?

Sure, that argument would be okay for most other settings, but it just doesn't fit in the setting of AtLA, where the culture is so steeped in diverse asian heritages. This situation, is rather egregious. Especially when much of the cast of the original series is affiliated with an organization founded to get asians leading roles in America, _one of whom was the founding member_. 

If M. Night wanted to be so revolutionary in creating a sensitive cast, why didn't he extend his hand to an eager palm _right next to them_? The way M.Night has been throwing his cock around, you'd think he wouldn't resort to committing such a shallow practice of marketing on race.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

:/ the whole "asian actors aren't bankable" thing might have worked if this was a no name movie that was going to sell based on its actors

but this was avatar the last bender

people watched it on television despite the main characters being asian

people were going to watch the movie regardless of if the actors were asian or white or whatever

hell, people are still going to see despite the terrible reviews

he should have given roles to asians, at least to katara and sokka

because they don't get a lot of awesome oppurtunities like this


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, House of Flying Daggers, Memoirs of a Geisha, The Ring, etc. :/


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> But they didn't have an excuse, EWP even offered them their services, they were turned down. And who is to say there AREN'T any good asian leads?
> 
> Sure, that argument would be okay for most other settings, but it just doesn't fit in the setting of AtLA, where the culture is so steeped in diverse asian heritages. This situation, is rather egregious. Especially when much of the cast of the original series is affiliated with an organization founded to get asians leading roles in America, _one of whom was the founding member_.
> 
> If M. Night wanted to be so revolutionary in creating a sensitive cast, why didn't he extend his hand to an eager palm _right next to them_? The way M.Night has been throwing his cock around, you'd think he wouldn't resort to committing such a shallow practice of marketing on race.



Im not saying there aren't any good Asian leads. But that doesnt matter when people dont know who they are.

How many big Asian stars are there in America? Erm, Jackie Chan, Jet Li, Chou Yun Fat....Shit, thats it, and they're kung fu stars(Fat is known in the US as a kung fu star). The only other one is that Asian kid from Harold and Kumar. The fact is, the general public has a low opinion of martial arts movies, and thats where all the Asian leads come from.

Sure, you can say people will watch "The Last Airbender". Yeah, I'm sure. I mean, the last two anime movies did so well, right. Like "Speed Racer", which still is among the most popular anime, and "Dragonball Evolution". 

Titles dont necessarily sell, and an all Asian cast suggests its foreign....which suggests its either dubbed or subbed, which isnt popular anymore in America.

Pardon me if Im wrong Rekai, but aren't you from China? You might look at all of this as racist and stupid, and it kind of is, but the U.S tends to presume Asian= kung fu= foreign= bad.

The final fact is studios only want money. They never know if a product will do so and will make attempts to be sure to make money, and if they dont think Asian casts sell, then they wont cast Asians. That's because we, the general public, has given them this impression.....and it irritates the fuck out of me when that same general public starts bitching about it.

Edit: All of those movies were made in the big Asian boom earlier in the decade. For every success you just listed there have been more failures.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Im not saying there aren't any good Asian leads. But that doesnt matter when people dont know who they are.
> 
> How many big Asian stars are there in America? Erm, Jackie Chan, Jet Li, Chou Yun Fat....Shit, thats it, and they're kung fu stars(Fat is known in the US as a kung fu star). The only other one is that Asian kid from Harold and Kumar. The fact is, the general public has a low opinion of martial arts movies, and thats where all the Asian leads come from.
> 
> ...


No one knows who Noah Ringer or Nicola Peltz are either.

In fact, this would be a non-issue anyways, M. Night's name alone would be a good clue to the public that this isn't a foreign movie. Despite his recent lukewarm movies, his name still has selling power.

And I would think that a flashy fantasy movie would sell, if martial arts movies don't.

And I'm not "Chinan"


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

This movie, despite its laughable reviews, is still doing decently at the box office. 

I highly doubt it would have done worse if the sokka and katara's roles had been given to people who needed it more than twilight kid and that other girl


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 2, 2010)

I still haven't seen the ending to the animated series 

I got up to the Boiling Rock Part 2 epsidoe and then it would be months until a new episode came out so then couldn't be arsed. Shall I continue?


----------



## Quaero (Jul 2, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I still haven't seen the ending to the animated series
> 
> I got up to the Boiling Rock Part 2 epsidoe and then it would be months until a new episode came out so then couldn't be arsed. Shall I continue?



DUDE!

YOU DEPRIVED YOURSELF FROM ONE OF THE MOST EPIC FINALES OF ALL HISTORY!

Concrete Blonde

YOU! GO WATCH IT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> No one knows who Noah Ringer or Nicola Peltz are either."



- I know, but because they're white, people know its not a foreign film. There isnt much that can be done here anyway, as there arent many known actors at that age. 



> In fact, this would be a non-issue anyways, M. Night's name alone would be a good clue to the public that this isn't a foreign movie. Despite his recent lukewarm movies, his name still has selling power.



How many people here have said "M. Night sucks, so fuck this movie" or along those lines? Hell, one person couldnt even read my post because I said "M Night tried". Now, as for it telling peoples its American.....Not necessarily.

When Jet Li's "Hero" was released, what was the main advertising? "Quentin Tarantino" presents. The truth is, the general public just goes with what they see. Hell, I remember clearly that a lot of people were pissed off at "Godzilla 2000" thinking it was supposed to be a sequel to the American Godzilla.....The general public is just THAT stupid.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I would think that a flashy fantasy movie would sell, if martial arts movies don't.




Did Dragonball Evolution or Speed Racer sell? I can think of a lot of fantasy flops that came out recently, or movies that just underperformed. Hell, I would've never thought that "Golden Compass" would've been a flop, although that might be for the books Atheist themes, which actually helps my argument. 

People want to see characters they directly relate too. "Narnia" because the Christian crowd is large. "Golden Compass" flopped because the Atheist crowd is not. 

All-Black and All-Asian casts movie can work, but even then, we're talking about $100,000,000 gross at most. But think back to when the last time an all-none white cast cost alot and was a hit? 

Well, I remember "Miracle at St. Anna", an All Black War movie with a decent budget(50,000,000 I think)? It flopped, and it had bankable Spike Lee. Although to be fair, in that case, I think the movie flopped because it was shit. 

Could I be wrong? Maybe. Hell, maybe even probably. But there is no reason for the studio to think so.

I also want to make a point that I personally am not really for it. As I said, Asian casts with American accents bug me, but not THAT much. The fact is, race shouldnt be a big issue. Asian leads should be stars not because they're Asian, but because they're good, charismatic actors. 

But believing a studio should risk 150million dollars for it is asking too much. If Asians want Asian stars, do what most stars do and start small and work up. Im sure an Asian director can do a movie about Asian people with a safe budget. Then if its a hit, the budgets will grow. Then there is no excuse.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



And I'm not "Chinan"




Did I say Chinan? Sorry. Then let me rephrase the question. Do you live in the U.S?


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

ugh             nm


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

lol, I just noticed I punched a whole in my own argument. My whole "white peoples names being used for foreign films" bit seems to have me arguing that people should go just because of M. Night's involvement. 

Whoops. Anyway, my review is up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

I keep forgetting that this film adaptation is about making money, while  I keep expecting it to be something more than milking the cash cow...

Fan syndrome is like that I guess.

Though, there's a justifiable fear that the success of this film will affect the new series...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Though, there's a justifiable fear that the success of this film will affect the new series...



That's something I hope doesn't hold true.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I still haven't seen the ending to the animated series
> 
> I got up to the Boiling Rock Part 2 epsidoe and then it would be months until a new episode came out so then couldn't be arsed. Shall I continue?



Dude it's on like everyday, in fact it's on right now.


----------



## mootz (Jul 2, 2010)

terrible movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

> All-Black and All-Asian casts movie can work, but even then, we're talking about $100,000,000 gross at most. But think back to when the last time an all-none white cast cost alot and was a hit?



$143,523,258 for the Karate Kid domestic.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

I've seen Asians acting in other movies other than Kung-Fu movies and loved them. Not a lot, like you said, but I have. Given I don't know their names...I don't even know other actor/actresses' names either, so...

How much has TLA made so far? Anyone know?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

Wait Lucy Liu and that gay dude who plays on Law & Order: SVU (also starred in the Sex in the City movie) aren't famous?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait Lucy Liu and that gay dude who plays on Law & Order: SVU (also starred in the Sex in the City movie) aren't famous?



Lucy Liu is a fantastic actor and I'm sure she's been in other movies other than Asian related....


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait Lucy Liu and that gay dude who plays on Law & Order: SVU (also starred in the Sex in the City movie) aren't famous?


That's different, she has two X chromosomes


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

But she's bisexual, so that makes up for that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah, true, there is Lucy Liu.

Now feel free and try to find a role for her in TLA>........


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ah, true, there is Lucy Liu.
> 
> Now feel free and try to find a role for her in TLA>........


June?

....

Nah, too inconsequential.

Joo Dee?...

Wait, same as June...

Oh well, the hoi polloi thinks all Asians look alike anyways, surely they can't tell the difference if Lucy Liu played multiple roles.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

I was gonna say Joo Dee

June could be Sandra Oh


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, wow! I forgot about June! 

 Iroh's part with June is so hilarious!


----------



## Quaero (Jul 2, 2010)

Concrete Blonde

Sorry, the other site seems to have lost many of the videos since the last time I used it. Here is another one.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Concrete Blonde
> 
> Sorry, the other site seems to have lost many of the videos since the last time I used it. Here is another one.


Why thank you, Quaero!  
*I love you now*

Finally, without loading up my dumb playstation, I can watch them without commercials. My DVDs sound to weird anyway 

*rep*


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

Cast fanwishing time!

Taylor Lautner = Admiral Chan's song
Mai = Zooey Deschanel
The Boulder = The Rock
Dakota Fanning = Ming


----------



## Hana (Jul 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Cast fanwishing time!
> The Boulder = The Rock



I would actually go through the torture that is called TLA 2 *shudder* to see that.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just saw it in 3D today. 
...I was kinda disappointed by how rushed it all was.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Cast fanwishing time!
> 
> Taylor Lautner = Admiral Chan's song
> Mai = Zooey Deschanel
> ...



 at Taylor Lautner.

The Rock would play The Boulder perfectly though. 



> I would actually go through the torture that is called TLA 2 *shudder* to see that.



2 might be better, now that M.Night knows how wrong he went with the first.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

I mean, after these abyssmal reviews, how else can they get fans back in the movies to see the sequels without a severe case of Hey, It's That Guy!?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 2, 2010)

Gene Hackman as Long Feng.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2010)

Michael Cera as the Earth King :ho


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I mean, after these abyssmal reviews, how else can they get fans back in the movies to see the sequels without a severe case of


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

STEPHEN COLBERT FOR EARTH KING.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> STEPHEN COLBERT FOR EARTH KING.



pek pek  What am I thinking! He's a married man! 

Well, maybe Stephen could pull off the nose...?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 2, 2010)

David Carradine for-! 

...

Erg...


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 2, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, he couldn't really own up the *greatest anime of all time*, so, what did everyone expect from him? Its his first, I do believe, movie like this.
> 
> He'll get better, like wine.
> 
> ...



I thought that we were discussing Avatar.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

Ahh, BD wong <3

and martial horror, please stop, you're contradicting yourself left and right. 

1. Karate Kid is an exception because there was already a fanbase? What the fuck do you call the airbender audience then? 

2. We need an asian actor/actress who can charm america? Maybe we need to give asian actors and actresses more chances to make that impression. Asian actors/actresses are horribly underrepresented in movies and in tv, and when they are given roles, they are usually stereotypical. Why does the burden fall on asian actors and actresses to "charm america" when they aren't being given any chances? As in, maybe we need to give roles that are arguably meant to be for asian people to *gasp* asian people.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I thought that we were discussing Avatar.



We are. I am. Avatar *is* anime. What you call "Cartoon" is "Anime". "Anime" is "Cartoons" to the Japanese audience. They are the same. 

I consider Avatar to be the best Anime ever. It is certainly better than any other anime I've ever seen. It beats out Naruto, Bleach, One Piece, DTB (Which I love with a very high passion), Eureka Seven and a few others. Not that they are bad, but Avatar is better...at least to me


----------



## Bleach (Jul 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Cast fanwishing time!
> 
> Taylor Lautner = Admiral Chan's song
> Mai = Zooey Deschanel
> ...



Deschanel 

I would watch that just to see her


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually, Zooey Deschanel would play a pretty good Mai


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> We are. I am. Avatar *is* anime. What you call "Cartoon" is "Anime". "Anime" is "Cartoons" to the Japanese audience. They are the same.


The term is used to specify animation that comes from Japan though, do you just call all animation anime?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> The term is used to specify animation that comes from Japan though, do you just call all animation anime?



Actually, I do. Only when I really concentrate about it, I'll accidentally call it "cartoon", even for Japanese anime. 

"Anime" is the same word as "Cartoon" and "Animation". There is no difference other than the fact that the Japanese call "cartoons" "anime".


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Actually, I do. Only when I really concentrate about it, I'll accidentally call it "cartoon", even for Japanese anime.
> 
> "Anime" is the same word as "Cartoon" and "Animation". There is no difference other than the fact that the Japanese call "cartoons" "anime".


You take an awfully long time to just say "I'm a weaboo"


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 3, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Lmao as if this movie will even get a part 2.



Bad as it is, there still exists that possibility.



Mider T said:


> I mean, after these abyssmal reviews, how else can they get fans back in the movies to see the sequels without a severe case of Hey, It's That Guy!?



Fire M. Night Shyamalan and get a more promising director.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You take an awfully long time to just say "I'm a weaboo"



Thank you, it means a lot. pek.



> Fire M. Night Shyamalan and get a more promising director.


Like Lord of the Rings had?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2010)

The cartoon v. anime thing has been discussed beyond belief, which is why SS7 made that joke. I prefer to call Avatar a Anime-influenced American cartoon.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 3, 2010)

Quaero said:


> To cheer up the ambient a little bit.



That was great good job


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Jove said:


> The cartoon v. anime thing has been discussed beyond belief, which is why SS7 made that joke. I prefer to call Avatar a Anime-influenced American cartoon.



A joke? Okay.

I still say its anime, either way though.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't really care if its anime or cartoon o_O

but I really want a 4th season looking for Zuko's mom eh


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

You know, you're being presumptuous again, Terra, Japanese do not ALL call "cartoons" anime. -_-

Oh hey, sounds like your stereotyping is showing again.

The Japanese rarely use the word anime, it even confounds many of them for us to even still be using it. They will either call it manga, or animation (appropriately accented in their native tongue), anime is not too uncommon, but it's idiotic of you to generalize that all Japanese use the word.

And good lord, being proud to be called a weaboo, is like being proud to be receiving welfare from the government.





> Actually, I do. *Only when I really concentrate about it,* I'll  accidentally call it "cartoon", even for Japanese anime.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I don't really care if its anime or cartoon o_O
> 
> but I really want a 4th season looking for Zuko's mom eh



Nah...maybe a manga chapter or something.

They are focusing on Korra right now. I think we will hear some more news later this month, so I hear from a few places. 



> You know, you're being *presumptuous again*, Terra, Japanese do not ALL call "cartoons" anime. -_-
> 
> Oh hey, sounds like your stereotyping is showing again.
> 
> ...



Thanks. pek


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel sorry for Terra and her illness, and the plight of everyone around her...

And I did not use that word again to address you in the last post.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 3, 2010)

I keep seeing new trailers on TV, but now after reading Jove's review, I really don't think I'll be spending my money on this.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I feel sorry for Terra and her illness, and the plight of everyone around her...
> 
> And I did not use that word again to address you in the last post.



Oh, really? 



> 1. Karate Kid is an exception because there was already a fanbase? What the fuck do you call the airbender audience then?
> 
> 2. We need an asian actor/actress who can charm america? Maybe we need to give *asian actors and actresses more chances to make that impression. *Asian actors/actresses are horribly underrepresented in movies and in tv, and when they are given roles, they are usually stereotypical. Why does the burden fall on asian actors and actresses to "charm america" when they aren't being given any chances? As in, maybe we need to give roles that are arguably meant to be for asian people to *gasp* asian people.



I completely agree. We hardly see Asian actor/actresses. I think its because most people (in the movie business) might assume they are too goofy or too "anime" character-ish.

I forget what it was called as it was Asian and I couldn't read it, but I was watching an Asian movie about modern time in Japan about drug lords and stuff. It was subbed, but they were acting so serious! It was really good. My only complaint was how it looked...which looked kinda dirty, old ya know?



> I keep seeing new trailers on TV, but now after reading Jove's review, I really don't think I'll be spending my money on this.


There is a new commercial that shows Sokka saying "I taught him that".

Why did they create another new commercial and keep that part if its clearly taken out?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2010)

But my final salvo was that fans should see it. 

Really... if you're a fan of the show, you should at least find this film interesting. And it's actually turned out to be one of the most thought-provoking films in recent memory, in a way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

I still can't fathom why they cut so many things out. I will be pissed if it isn't included in the DVD release. 

I know they did it to fit show times or something like that, but they doomed themselves doing it! Why take such a risk? T,T


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 3, 2010)

Dang, Nick Movies shouldn't have failed so hard with a fantasy film. Compare Last Airbender's 8% rating on Rotten Tomatoes to the 70 and 79% rating, respectively, that Lemony Snicket's a series of unfortunate events and The Spiderwick Chronicles received.
Perhaps the guys who helmed those flicks should have taken a crack at this. Am I just talking out of my ace again? Can a film expert here correct me?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

I suppose it makes the original series all the more better in comparison. Who knows, perhaps the movie will reel in virgin Avatards?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> ....respectively, that Lemony Snicket's a series of unfortunate events .....



Lemony was great, like the books. Too bad it cost too much to make than it could possibly receive back. 

Well, I know I will be supporting the Avatar movie. I think it was good, nothing I expected, but definitely average and its quiet hard for _me_ to see really good movie (King Kong), so average is...average. 

*Will get DVD and the shirts if I can.* 

----

To new fans it probably didn't seem _so_ rushed. I've seen positive reviews coming from_ new comers_, so maybe the film will get more money


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Quaero said:


> To cheer up the ambient a little bit.





I love Zuko's quote.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> I love Zuko's quote.


Ironically, Zuko stole the "show" so to speak.

I guess he's not narcissistic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Ironically, Zuko stole the "show" so to speak.
> 
> I guess he's not narcissistic.



Wait...what are you talking about?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wait...what are you talking about?


Huhuhuhu, you are confuu


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Huhuhuhu, you are confuu



Yes, I am. Explain.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2010)

What was Paramount's last good movie?  Good Burger?

And Matthew Modine = General Fong (props to anyone who gets it)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yes, I am. Explain.


No, I like it


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yes, I am. Explain.



I _think_ he means Zuko being the only good one in the movie.....


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh...Zuko sucked in the movie. He had Edward Cullen hair.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh...Zuko sucked in the movie. He had Edward Cullen hair.



You thought his acting was bad?

I thought it was really good and I didn't at all, approve of him playing Zuko. His acting was good, and so was Iroh's actor. 


Edward Cullen hair


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What was Paramount's last good movie?  Good Burger?
> 
> And Matthew Modine = General Fong (props to anyone who gets it)


Oh god, Good Burger, I miss All That soooo bad, it was like my generation's SNL


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh yea, All That and the Amanda Bynes show. They were like the kid version of SNL 
I wish they still played those...


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

> You thought his acting was bad?



Dev is a good actor, but this was not the role for him. He would've done better as the goofball Sokka.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Dev is a good actor, but this was not the role for him. He would've done better as the goofball Sokka.



Oh...I think he could pull it off. Not the best pick, I daresay, but he can do it if he tries. 

I can't wait to see, if they continue the movies, The Boiling Rock episodes of Zuko and Sokka together. 

Especially parts where Zuko is trying to act like Iroh and give advice or say those odd sayings.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What was Paramount's last good movie?  Good Burger?



I don't know, did you enjoy Shutter Island, How To Train Your Dragon, Iron Man 2 or Shrek Forever after?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I don't know, did you enjoy Shutter Island, How To Train Your Dragon, Iron Man 2 or Shrek Forever after?



How To Train Your Dragon was fantastically awesome! 
I smite whoever didn't like it!  

Httyd pek I love you. pek


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

> Oh...I think he could pull it off. Not the best pick, I daresay, but he can do it if he tries.



Not with M. Night in his way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Not with M. Night in his way.





Poor Dev....that is his name, right?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Perhaps a co-director would straighten him out...Or 5...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Perhaps a co-directors would straighten him out...Or 5...



Rushing into this definitely did him bad. To get his spark back, he needs to stop and have a nice, relaxing moment. Meditate or something.

Whatever he did to make Sixth Sense or the Signs.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Chris Nolan, my favorite director, gave him this advice: "Pace yourself."

I'm guessing M. Night didn't heed that advice.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

So how was the movie? I'm still going to watch it because it looks fun, and James Newton Howard score.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Chris Nolan, my favorite director, gave him this advice: "Pace yourself."
> 
> I'm guessing M. Night didn't heed that advice.


I would wait another 3 years if it meant a better movie,in terms of composition.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe he shouldn't have tried to do everything himself. Trying to be the director, writer, and producer means you're going to flop on at least one of those things.

Unless you're someone who's really capable of pulling it off i.e. James Cameron, allow others whose job it is to write and produce to take care of those aspects. If you're primarily a director, then direct, especially when you're handling a piece of work that isn't your own creation.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Maybe he shouldn't have tried to do everything himself. Trying to be the director, writer, and producer means you're going to flop on at least one of those things.
> 
> Unless you're someone who's really capable of pulling it off i.e. James Cameron, allow others whose job it is to write and produce to take care of those aspects. If you're primarily a director, then direct, especially when you're handling a piece of work that isn't your own creation.


James Cameron?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 3, 2010)

*Mini Review*



Nimander said:


> Sooooooo, I finally overcame my fear and trepidation of the reviews to go and see The Last Airbender at the theator tonight.  Not in 3D ($13. motherfucking 50) but for the value price of $10.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> ...



I stand by what I say.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> James Cameron?



I'm referring to James Cameron since he directed, produced and wrote Avatar and it turned out well enough and was his own property.

In this case, I figured M. Night should have divided tasks and not taken things all on his own, seeing as how it's not his own work and may have turned out better had he primarily focused on directing.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

James Cameron spells his name Jame CamerONE





> I'm referring to James Cameron since he directed, produced and wrote  Avatar and it turned out well enough and *was his own property*.



that's....Debatable...


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Like Lord of the Rings had?



Yes, Peter Jackson is a good example.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> James Cameron spells his name Jame CamerONE
> 
> that's....Debatable...



Okay...thanks?

And until otherwise noted, he created it. That's actually besides the point.

What I'm saying is that for a property that you didn't have a hand in creating, trying to do everything yourself is a bit much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

> ]Ahh, BD wong <3
> 
> and martial horror, please stop, you're contradicting yourself left and right.
> 
> 1. Karate Kid is an exception because there was already a fanbase? What the fuck do you call the airbender audience then?



Yeah, good point. I tend to get so irritated with unreasonable fans that I end up running around and circles and debating myself!



> 2. We need an asian actor/actress who can charm america? Maybe we need to give asian actors and actresses more chances to make that impression. Asian actors/actresses are horribly underrepresented in movies and in tv, and when they are given roles, they are usually stereotypical. Why does the burden fall on asian actors and actresses to "charm america" when they aren't being given any chances? As in, maybe we need to give roles that are arguably meant to be for asian people to *gasp* asian people.



They do actually make movies with Asian leads. It's just.....no one watches them. 

Initially, whites dominated all of cinema. Then Bruce Lee "charmed" us and minorities got lead roles. Then it died out again and whites dominated again. Why? People stopped caring. 

But the blacks have managed to win audiences over.  Hell, recently, it seems like Indians have won audiences over. 

Asians won us over 3 times. In the 70's after the Bruce Lee craze. In the 90's after Mortal Kombat(ironically, and I think it died with Mortal Kombat 2), and after "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon". But each time it dies out again. 

African Americans have Denzel and plenty of other respectable black actors. Why can't Asians do the same?

Tekken? Not sure if its even going to be released in theaters.

Ninja Assassin? No one watched it.

Nobody watches movies that are completely carried by Jackie Chan.

Jet Li hasnt even had a movie released since.....War, and that underperformed(did well on DVD though).

Robin Shou vanished, being reduced to a cameo in that stupid DOA movie.

Chou Yun Fat only gets supporting roles(Besides "Crouching", I think ALL of his American movies flopped, the good and bad ones).

Sonny Chiba doesn't do a lot and Lucy Liu's career is suffering pretty heavily. 

Hell, I watch direct-to-DVD movies with Asian leads(often U.S made) and you know what? They mostly suck. Every time they make a movie with an Asian lead(Blood: The Last Vampire), it just seems like no one is trying(except often the Asian lead, ironically) because no one seems to watch them. African American's had to go through the low budget blacksploitation genre, but at least those movies could be good!

I like most of these guys, and I watch all of their movies, good and bad. I do my part. Start doing yours. lol, I just realized, you guys are bitching about the lack of Asians, but this movie would probably be a step back for Asian actors because of the negative backlash. 

On another note, I just realized why this movie failed. The filmmakers seemed to have presumed that we've seen the show and know what will happen, and should like it because it's mostly faithful to the story and visuals. So they felt we would make an emotional connection because we did so with the cartoon. It obviously didnt work.

Edit: Cameron is a bad example. Right now, he can spend a year writing on a script and get a 300 million budget. M. Night Shyalaman no longer has the freedom to take that long.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

I think they should have tapped their eyes into a slant to appease the racebenders


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> They do actually make movies with Asian leads. It's just.....no one watches them.
> 
> Initially, whites dominated all of cinema. Then Bruce Lee "charmed" us and minorities got lead roles. Then it died out again and whites dominated again. Why? People stopped caring.
> 
> ...



I guess i can see where you are coming from, but I'm telling you you are a little more than misguided. As in, I just can't believe you're really blaming asian actors/actressess for getting shitty roles. And if thats not what you mean to do, it certainly comes off that way. 

They take what they can get, and mostly what they get is crap, because of this kind of reasoning, that if american audiences wanted asian actors they'd go see their movies. They get bit parts in good movies or lead roles in stereotypical shit, and you blame them for not charming the pants off of audiences? And when some actors/actresses do, you cite their dwindling careers as proof not of the very nature of hollywood but of audiences just not caring about asians anymore?

The majority of roles asians have been able to get and continue to get are stereotypical, low on character depth, or negative. Even when they are in movies that do well, even when people think they are good actors/actresses. A good example would be Ken Jeong, who has been getting a lot of roles lately in good movies, but as a doctor, a chinese mafia head with a thick accent, nothing new there. A lot of people saw those movies, a lot of people liked those movies. But ken jeong is still most likely only going to be in movies as a token asian. Not saying that they should never be playing negative or antagonistic characters, just that theres something wrong when all we see them play is kung fu master, servant, geek, exotic dragon lady, etc. 

And so racebenders decided that they want to convey that message that yes, there are a large number of people who will support asian leads and will be upset when oppurtunties for good roles pass asian actors/actresses by because the studios don't think this audience exists. Maybe they seem annoying and overly cynical to you, and probably some of them are, but they are showing the studio that this audience exists, they'll support a movie with asians in positive roles with oppurtunities for character development. 

Just because the movie sucked doesn't mean this is a non-issue. Nor do i assume the movie would have been better with asian actors/actresses. It was just another slap in the face to the Asian American and movie going community by studios and directors that condescendingly assume we can't think for ourselves and relate and like characters who don't look exactly us or have our same culture. The series' success should have shown them that. 

Its debatable that the reason asian's weren't cast was because of money issues, or relatability issues. Maybe racebending's uproar was misdirected. _But i replied to your post because i think the notion that asians don't make money in movies = audiences don't want to see them, can't relate to them, or asians are just not very good actors is just absolutely false and should never be an issue for casting. 
_
I, personally, was going to see this movie. Because it looked cool, and it would be supporting a series that i really liked and that on top of that portrayed asian culture and females positively. Regardless of what i felt about the casting call. But i also understood racebending's stance on the movie and why they wanted a boycott.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

> I guess i can see where you are coming from, but I'm telling you you are a little more than misguided. As in, I just can't believe you're really blaming asian actors/actressess for getting shitty roles. And if thats not what you mean to do, it certainly comes off that way.



Meh, it's a double edged sword. May I remind you Bruce Lee had the boring Kato role, yet he made it the only thing people remember about the show! I suppose that's what I'm looking for. Most movies in general aren't good, but big stars usually break through in dumb roles. 



> They take what they can get, and mostly what they get is crap, because of this kind of reasoning, that if american audiences wanted asian actors they'd go see their movies. They get bit parts in good movies or lead roles in stereotypical shit, and you blame them for not charming the pants off of audiences?



Once again, look at what Bruce Lee did. A good actor can take a shit role and make it work. 



> But the majority of roles asians have been able to get and continue to get are stereotypical, low on character depth, or negative. Not saying that they should never be playing negative or antagonistic characters, just that theres something wrong when all we see them play is kung fu master, servant, geek, exotic dragon lady, etc.



This is kind of funny because if you watch Asian movies, THEY DO THE SAME THING TO WHITE PEOPLE. We're usually big, hairy, loud, arrogant villains. I especially love Jet Li's "Born to Defense", where the villain(for no reason) punches a guy through a window and growls. He actually growls. Not only are we villains. We're freaking beast-men.

Every race stereotypes everyone else. Every country stereotypes every other country. I have great respect for movies that break this trend, of course, but sadly, it's rare.





> And so racebenders decided that they want to convey that message that yes, there are a large number of people who will support asian leads and will be upset when oppurtunties for good roles pass asian actors/actresses by because the studios don't think this audience exists. Maybe they seem annoying and overly cynical to you, and probably some of them are, but they are showing the studio that this audience exists, they'll support a movie with asians in positive roles with oppurtunities for character development


. 

And I'm fine with it. I really am. I just think the studio is a scapegoat. I think the general public needs to take the blame as much as the studios themselves. 



> Just because the movie sucked doesn't mean this is a non-issue. Nor do i assume the movie would have been better with asian actors/actresses. It was just another slap in the face to the Asian and movie going community by studios and directors that condescendingly assume we can't think for ourselves and relate and like characters who don't look exactly us or have our same culture. The series' success should have shown them that.



Fair enough and as I said, I respect what they're doing. I just want people to take responcibility along with the studios. People bitching, but not ever trying to support Asian-American cinema is like someone speaking out against racism, but not wanting to share a room with a black man.

It's the hypocracy that bugs me. That's all.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> This is kind of funny because if you watch Asian movies, THEY DO THE SAME THING TO WHITE PEOPLE. We're usually big, hairy, loud, arrogant villains. I especially love Jet Li's "Born to Defense", where the villain(for no reason) punches a guy through a window and growls. He actually growls. Not only are we villains. We're freaking beast-men.



And that makes it ok for us to do it here? 



> Every race stereotypes everyone else. Every country stereotypes every other country. I have great respect for movies that break this trend, of course, but sadly, it's rare.



Yes, yes, but i don't like this notion that there's nothing we can do about it so tough shit it should be acceptable. 



> And I'm fine with it. I really am. I just think the studio is a scapegoat. I think the general public needs to take the blame as much as the studios themselves.



I can agree with that. 



> Fair enough and as I said, I respect what they're doing. I just want people to take responcibility along with the studios. People bitching, but not ever trying to support Asian-American cinema is like someone speaking out against racism, but not wanting to share a room with a black man.



lol i think we just ended up debating different sides of the same issue. sorry meng, im usually not this verbose. I can understand that studios are going to get crucified either way on this issue, and if this were a movie where racebending wanted an all asian cast, i would agree with you. 

but avatar was different, because it had a fan base already rooted, off a series with asian culture as its basis, with characters that arguably would be best portrayed by asian actors and actresses. racebending wasn't just asking for good roles to be given to asians for all roles in any movie arbitrarily, it had some basis for its reasoning that it wouldn't hurt the studio financially to at least _consider_ asian actors and actresses for the lead roles. so the whole "asian people can't draw audiences" should have been a non-issue, and should not be used to justify their exclusion. i guess thats all im trying to say, i don't think they were being hypocritical at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

1) No, its not okay to do it here. Unfortunately, it's a system that for some reason hasn't changed very much. You still see plenty of stereotyped black men in the movies(even if its played for laughs) and stereotypes of everyone else. Hell, sometimes whites stereotype themselves. 

Most likely, it will always exist as long as race exists.

2) Yeah you're probably right. It would probably have enough of a draw to survive an all Asian cast.

hmmmmm, on M. Night Shyalamans future, he should do a smaller project again. He just needs to start over. I dont think a co-director would matter(thats a risk in itself anyway). Or maybe a sequel to this would work, as if its a hit, he might be the wonderboy again....maybe. But "The Last Airbender" shows signs of sheer executive meddling. Big projects+fallen directors usually result in this.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2010)

To wash out the taste:


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 3, 2010)

> Every race stereotypes everyone else. Every country stereotypes every other country. I have great respect for movies that break this trend, of course, but sadly, it's rare.



Thing is

Avatar broke this trend

Avatar was not only an impeccably well done cartoon, it was culturally rich.

It breaks me to hear the movie tramples all over it


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> And this: Concrete Blonde


Woah, is there really going to be a new series?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Woah, is there really going to be a new series?



Yes 10 char


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey, It's That Guy!


----------



## Kirito (Jul 3, 2010)

^link not found


----------



## Omolara (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) No, its not okay to do it here. Unfortunately, it's a system that for some reason hasn't changed very much. You still see plenty of stereotyped black men in the movies(even if its played for laughs) and stereotypes of everyone else. Hell, sometimes whites stereotype themselves.
> 
> Most likely, it will always exist as long as race exists.
> 
> ...



The system won't change until we actually change it. This was a good opportunity to cast people of various Asian and Native descent in fully developed ways - not as set dressing or tokens. 
we need to call out privilege, and ridiculous biases that favor white features above all else, and place people with dark skin tones into little boxes of non-personhood.
That won't stop until we stop spouting off nonsense like "we live in a colorblind world" because that means shutting our eyes, ear, and hearts to the truth that we place higher value on those who "aren't a color" or "have no race". It also means that we pretend that there aren't barriers in place for people of color that will forever keep them set back if we don't call out racism where it exists.

The thing about this country where Hollywood lives, is that racial differences are an integral part of how our society functions, and how it came to be. The fact that so many don't even notice or care that movies with White leads are "normal" and more marketable, while movies with Black leads are urban, and Asians aren't even typically considered to be American. 
These biases are so ingrained that it's somehow worse to be accused of being racist, or to talk about race than to actually _be racist_.
It's like breathing. People don't notice privilege because they've always had it. It's also so ingrained in our culture that it's hard to call it out if it isn't on the scale of fire hoses and police dogs, or something else grand and flashy.

It's what also makes stereotyping of people of color more damaging than that of whites. We tend to automatically think of whites as individuals, while there's always some sort of poc community hive mind to which all perceived attributes are applied.

This is why it's necessary to call it out, and to call it out where it's visible because some people really just don't get it. 

We've got to stop saying that it's okay.


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

It's nice to see so many new faces here.
Despite the circumstances.
Oh and everyne knows about Legend of Korra. 
Lol, new people are new.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 3, 2010)

You know about the casting. The cast should have been mostly Asians, but the whole debate on weather or not it would make more money with or without Asians is pointless. In a movie full of unknowns most people don't look at the casting, it's all about how the trailer is, how the marketing, and how the reviews are. If Last Airbender had an Asian cast it still would of sucked, why? Because M.Sucknight was directing it. Now had the movie had the same cast M.Sucknight casted, but it was directed by Sam Rami, Del Toro, Peter Jackson, or someone good. The movie would have most likely turned out to be the new Lord of the Rings, or Pirates of the Caribbean.


Oh and if anyone wants to see an amazing epic Asian movie, with all Asians. Then go watch Red Cliff.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

It leaves a bad taste in my mouth, when Mako, the voice of Iroh, fought for asian rights in cinema, and founded an organization whose expressed goal was to battle situations like this...


----------



## Omolara (Jul 3, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> You know about the casting. The cast should have been mostly Asians, but the whole debate on weather or not it would make more money with or without Asians is pointless. In a movie full of unknowns most people don't look at the casting, it's all about how the trailer is, how the marketing, and how the reviews are. If Last Airbender had an Asian cast it still would of sucked, why? Because M.Sucknight was directing it. Now had the movie had the same cast M.Sucknight casted, but it was directed by Sam Rami, Del Toro, Peter Jackson, or someone good. The movie would have most likely turned out to be the new Lord of the Rings, or Pirates of the Caribbean.
> 
> 
> Oh and if anyone wants to see an amazing epic Asian movie, with all Asians. Then go watch Red Cliff.



Oh, having a mostly Asian cast wouldn't have saved the movie. The problem is with the notion that minorities are per se not marketable. It's all about money and power.

The fact that M. Sucknight as you called him sucks doesn't take away from the barriers that minority actors face. This film would have been the perfect opportunity, but it was wasted.



ReikaiDemon said:


> It leaves a bad taste in my mouth, when Mako, the voice of Iroh, fought for asian rights in cinema, and founded an organization whose expressed goal was to battle situations like this...



I know! 
It's not right. It's not fair, but it can change. Hollywood, and the viewers have the ability to change that. Stars don't just happen. They are made.
It's not that Asian actors just don't exist, we've just got these backwards ways of viewing Americans of Asian descent.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

I know it's probably already been discussed to death, but this movie was awful.

Eeroh? Sew-kah? Ahng? Ahvatar?

The girl who played Katara was pretty awful. Most of the scenes she was in, she looked like she was about to burst into tears. I LOL'd when she ran up to that Fire Nation soldier and pushed him, though. 

No badass Aang + spirit monster at the end, instead what we got was Aang somehow mastering the Avatar State and making a tidal wave. 

One of the funniest parts of the film was when those Earthbender prisoners (lol being surrounded by earth yet somehow not doing anything before) did some stomp movements. I though "Ok, those movements look ridiculous, but I'm sure it'll do something really powerful and badass" and then a small rock floated past them. 

I know that movie adaptations can't have EVERYTHING, but they didn't bother to keep Sokka's comic relief aspect of his character, Azula came off as an eager schoolgirl more than a calm villain, Ozai seemed one-dimensional, and overall, I laughed too many times.

If they do continue on with the films, I sincerely hope they get a new director and some new actors. Because I really don't want them to butcher Toph.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

> One of the funniest parts of the film was when those Earthbender prisoners (lol being surrounded by earth yet somehow not doing anything before) did some stomp movements. I though "Ok, those movements look ridiculous, but I'm sure it'll do something really powerful and badass" and then a small rock floated past them.



I said, "You just got served." at that part in the theater.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

More  moments:

"So you and your soldier believe that the Blue Spirit is my son?" *dramatic pause* "..yes" CUT TO NEXT SCENE NOT AWKWARDLY AT ALL

"I always knew you were real and I always knew you'd return even though I had never heard of you until two weeks ago."

Blue Spirit mask. 

Zhao's evil eye after the "They say you only used airbending".

Just...:rofl

I'm not too upset about this, mainly because it was so damn fun to mock, not to mention how much better it makes the original series look, not that it needed it.

Still, I wasn't expecting such a huge failure.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2010)

Odd as it is, M. Night would have been served to cut _more_. Way more.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Im still pissed at how there was only one black guy in the whole movie. And he was killed off before it even started.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Oh and if anyone wants to see an amazing epic Asian movie, with all Asians. Then go watch Red Cliff.


American version sucks. The two-parter is the way to go. 


typhoon72 said:


> Im still pissed at how there was only one black guy in the whole movie. And he was killed off before it even started.



Really? Why? Because you think that's racist? You thinking that way is racism in itself.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

Jove said:


> Odd as it is, M. Night would have been served to cut _more_. Way more.



yeah, like _cut_ himself out of the project?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> American version sucks. The two-parter is the way to go.
> 
> 
> Really? Why? Because you think that's racist? You thinking that way is racism in itself.



You're the one who asked and answered your own questions, not me.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, I'm right, so why not?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Not gonna bite into the troll bait you just laid out but I just wanna ask: Do you think everyone who thinks the main cast should have been cast differently racist as well?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Im still pissed at how there was only one black guy in the whole movie. And he was killed off before it even started.


The the rule of Hollywood, black guy always dies first.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Not gonna bite into the troll bait you just laid out but I just wanna ask: Do you think everyone who thinks the main cast should have been cast differently racist as well?


No. But you're clearly upset that there was only one black person cast. What does it matter in this day and age? Racism in Hollywood is obviously non-existent anymore, it was just a matter of choosing the better cast. Why they chose just one black person? I don't know why the didn't choose more, but I wouldn't let that bother me. 


ReikaiDemon said:


> The the rule of Hollywood, black guy always dies first.



Watch the Dawn of the Dead remake.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2010)

> No. But you're clearly upset that there was only one black person cast. What does it matter in this day and age? *Racism in Hollywood is obviously non-existent anymore*, it was just a matter of choosing the better cast. Why they chose just one black person? I don't know why the didn't choose more, but I wouldn't let that bother me.



Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

No. At least not to the point where it's obvious. Denzel, Will, Freeman, anyone?


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

I couldn't take Aasif Mandvi seriously as Zhao. 

I was always expecting his scenes to cut to Jon Stewart.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> No. At least not to the point where it's obvious. Denzel, Will, Freeman, anyone?



Things have come a long way, but to claim it's non-existent is just dumb.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

I think most (if not all) big studios aren't like they used to be. You guys just took this whole casting thing way too far imo.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn,t expect much from this movie but i didn,t think it would be this bad...
I think i am going to do the same thing when DBE came out.
Just ignore it and not waste my time and money on it. 


ReikaiDemon said:


> The the rule of Hollywood, black guy always dies first.


Tell that to the Friday the 13th movies


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> No. *But you're clearly upset* that there was only one black person cast.



I am? Thanks for telling me how I feel Roy. 



Anyways bullshit aside, in a movie such as this where there is a whole world of element-benders, to not see one black guy it the present story, not even in the background is kinda weird. Not to mention, all the other race-bending controversy on top of it. Coincidence? Well, it doesnt matter since the movie is terrible, and no one will remember it except for its awfulness. I'm just pointing it out since we are on the subject of all this race casting stuff.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

There was an all-black Earth bending tribe in the montage scene.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> *Im still pissed at how there was only one black guy in the whole movie.* And he was killed off before it even started.





typhoon72 said:


> I am? Thanks for telling me how I feel Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways bullshit aside, in a movie such as this where there is a whole world of element-benders, to not see one black guy it the present story, not even in the background is kinda weird. Not to mention, all the other race-bending controversy on top of it. Coincidence? Well, it doesnt matter since the movie is terrible, and no one will remember it except for its awfulness. I'm just pointing it out since we are on the subject of all this race casting stuff.



You're the one who told me, silly.  

Were there any Latinos? I haven't seen the movie yet. lol you won't see me bawwing if there aren't though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

> Were there any Latinos? I haven't seen the movie yet. lol you won't see me bawwing if there aren't though.



No, I don't think there were any.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

BAWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 3, 2010)

Pissed means upset?


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

hmm. yeah, it can be a synonym.


----------



## smh24 (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah he got froze in a glacier when he was 12. Then kitara and her brother sakka (idk how to spell it) broke the glacier and set him free 100 years later


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2010)

smh24 said:


> yeah he got froze in a glacier when he was 12. Then kitara and her brother sakka (idk how to spell it) broke the glacier and set him free 100 years later



Pretty sure we can close the thread now.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 3, 2010)

Katara is NOT amused by this movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Black benders?


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

smh24 said:


> yeah he got froze in a glacier when he was 12. Then kitara and her brother sakka (idk how to spell it) broke the glacier and set him free 100 years later



Wow, my mind is blown.


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

I vote everyone except Jove, myself, super, stab, reikai, quaero, chee, and koi shoul go and make a "the movie sucked" thread and stop hating up this thread.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

smh24 said:


> yeah he got froze in a glacier when he was 12. Then kitara and her brother sakka (idk how to spell it) broke the glacier and set him free 100 years later


A better script than M. Night will ever dream of


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

^ So you can only express how you felt about this movie if it's positive? 

ATLA is still an awesome series by itself.


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> ^ So you can only express how you felt about this movie if it's positive?
> 
> ATLA is still an awesome series by itself.



No, i think that all discussion about the movie, negative, positive, or other, should be moved elsewhere.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

You just said that everyone except the people you listed should go "hate somewhere else". If that's not saying that you can only have a positive opinion on something, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I vote everyone except Jove, myself, super, stab, reikai, quaero, chee, and koi shoul go and make a "the movie sucked" thread and stop hating up this thread.



Haven't seen the movie yet
Don't expect me to hate it because it looks entertaining enough
oh, and the soundtrack is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry if my message was misconstrued.
Let me reiterate.
I think that ALL discussion involving "The Last Airbender" Directed by M. Night Shamylan should be moved to its own seperate thread.

Clear enough?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

...

Naaaaah


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

I made a movie thread for the movie way back when but nobody used it and just used this instead. I'm not gonna bother with it again.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Sorry if my message was misconstrued.
> Let me reiterate.
> I think that ALL discussion involving "The Last Airbender" Directed by M. Night Shamylan should be moved to its own seperate thread.
> 
> Clear enough?


Eh, I don't really see why we should do that. It'll be hard to find people who'll rate and review it based on it being a film alone, rather than a film based on the TV series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 3, 2010)

This is the all-purpose Avatar thread, Noops. The finest on the internet. 

And really, all the negativity is related to our devotion to the series. M. Night poisoned our tea, and this is therapy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh Avatar Korra, you're our only hope pek


Just watch out for Fire Lord Shyamashlong


----------



## The Potential (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All of the above really. I didnt hate it but i didnt like it all that much either. I?m also a fan of the show big time and it?s very hard to please us when it comes down to Avatar.
I mean, the show was just so great making it into a movie directed by M. Night was bound to fail pretty hard. Here are a few things i hated about the movie: To much movement to bend the elements. The dialogue was represented very poorly, it?s funny you think because it was a cartoon first turning it into a movie it would be better but the cartoon was far better with dialogue. The story was way to rushed. but i blame budget for that so meh. Some of the scenes lacked the excitement the show had and a few seem pointless like wtf???. I could say more but like others have said before me that could take all day. In closing, wait to rent it on dvd from redbox or blockbuster.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 3, 2010)

There was a reason why it was a TV show first and a movie second


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Oh Avatar Korra, you're our only hope pek
> 
> 
> Just watch out for Fire Lord Shyamashlong


but what if they cancel the new series before even production start because of the movie performance .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 3, 2010)

don't say that


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> but what if they cancel the new series before even production start because of the movie performance .



There is no way that would happen


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nimander said:


> Sooooooo, I finally overcame my fear and trepidation of the reviews to go and see The Last Airbender at the theator tonight.  Not in 3D ($13. motherfucking 50) but for the value price of $10.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> ...






I disagree. But if you could find geniune enjoyment out of that shitstorm, than god bless.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

Hmmmm, I was thinking. This is not an easy movie to accomplish. There is just too much plot and character within the first season to cram into a movie. So what would you guys do differently?

Personally, I'd make 6 movies instead of 3. Obviously you'd have to change stuff to keep to a movie structure. 

Book One: Water would be the first two movies. The first movie would spend more time developing the cast and Zuko would chase them. However, ultimately, the plot would revolve around the "Jet" episode. Aang and the gang escape Zuko and meet with Jet. He seems cool at first but eventually discover that he's doing what he did in the show(planning to flood the village). Meanwhile, Zuko arrives near them and continues to hunt them. 

Jet is defeated but nearly manages to succeed as Aang has to go into Avatar state to stop the flooding. Either before or after that, he fights Zuko and Zuko is defeated.

Throughout the movie, Aang is more reluctant to be the Avatar, but seeing how chaotic things are without him(the Fire Nation and Jet doing horrible things to eachother), he accepts the role at the end of the movie. Also, did Jet live in the Earth kingdom? That would be changed to the Water Kingdom.

The 2nd movie will be what this movie based on: the whole Zhao and Princess Yue thing. Princess Yue will somehow be introduced earlier so we care when she dies. Azula is introduced at the end.

Book 2: Earth's first movie will have them meeting Toph in the same way they did. Zuko and Iroh continue to become less of a threat. Jet returns again in the same way as he did in the show and the movie ends with Lake Logai. 

4th movie: This is when Azula takes the centre stage as she successfully takes over the Earth Kingdom.

I havent seen much of Book 3, so I dont know how that would work. Obviously, as I said, many things would have to be changed to fit the structure of a movie. I'd have the foaming mouth guy and Cabbage man as running gags though and maybe somehow fit the Kiyoshi Warriors in there......Not sure how, but I'd try.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm, I was thinking. This is not an easy movie to accomplish. There is just too much plot and character within the first season to cram into a movie. So what would you guys do differently?
> 
> Personally, I'd make 6 movies instead of 3. Obviously you'd have to change stuff to keep to a movie structure.
> 
> ...


I agree with that more movie thing, also, I would do a rewrite to make it fit better for the format


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> but what if they cancel the new series before even production start because of the movie performance .



That won't happen. They wouldn't do it either. They know how successful the series was. Its not like M.Night is in charge of the Legend of Korra.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm, I was thinking. This is not an easy movie to accomplish. There is just too much plot and character within the first season to cram into a movie. So what would you guys do differently?
> 
> Personally, I'd make 6 movies instead of 3. Obviously you'd have to change stuff to keep to a movie structure.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I was thinking about that a couple days ago, while comtemplating trying a compilation movie for fun.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 3, 2010)

Any word on how much money it has made so far?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Any word on how much money it has made so far?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

As for cancelling the new series, remember that even though its not getting good reviews, its making money.

Plus, I think the kids will like it. The movie is mostly faithful to the source material. Kids cant tell good from bad outside of that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Is that amount good, or bad?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Is that amount good, or bad?



No idea. The movie supposedly had a budget of 150 million, so TLA has a ways to go before it makes back it's budget.

Sad thing is Twilight already made roughly double it's budget.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Is that amount good, or bad?



It's pretty good, especially considering that the weekened isnt over. But as to whether it's a hit or not depends on its staying power. 

Im guessing, unless I'm surprised, that it will break even in the U.S but profit internationally.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope it flops.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 3, 2010)

Not going to see it after reading this



> Actual line from The Last Airbender: "we must show them that we believe in our beliefs more than they believe in their beliefs"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> I hope it flops.


Why? If this fails, we won't get a remake of the movie. Just Eragon.



MartialHorror said:


> It's pretty good, especially considering that the weekened isnt over. But as to whether it's a hit or not depends on its staying power.


I hope it at least makes 90 million or 120 mil....



Piekage said:


> No idea. The movie supposedly had a budget of 150 million, so TLA has a ways to go before it makes back it's budget.
> 
> Sad thing is Twilight already made roughly double it's budget.



I hate Twilight.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 3, 2010)

Was ang even playful at all in the movie and how the fuck does he have waterbending mastered already from the clips I've seen.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

He hasn't mastered it in the movie, but he wasn't very playful. Because there wasn't a lot of scenes that didn't involve the serious parts of the show. 

They cut out the group interactions of him being playful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

> Actual line from The Last Airbender: "we must show them that we believe in our beliefs more than they believe in their beliefs"



Er, does anyone else remember this line? I dont.

Anyway, just found out that with marketing, it actual cost 280,000,000.........Ouch. Not going to be easy to get that back.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Not going to see it after reading this



lol, yea, that line was bad.



Hell On Earth said:


> Was ang even playful at all in the movie and how the fuck does he have waterbending mastered already from the clips I've seen.



No, he wasn't playful at all. :|


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, does anyone else remember this line? I dont.
> 
> Anyway, just found out that with marketing, it actual cost 280,000,000.........Ouch. Not going to be easy to get that back.



I too, don't remember this line...

Jeez! That is a lot of money! How long until TLA has until its not in theaters anymore? Maybe there is hope...


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm, I was thinking. This is not an easy movie to accomplish. There is just too much plot and character within the first season to cram into a movie. So what would you guys do differently?
> 
> Personally, I'd make 6 movies instead of 3. Obviously you'd have to change stuff to keep to a movie structure.
> 
> ...


Still trying to defend M. Night eh?

You give a director like Guillermo Del Toro the parameters this movie had and it would be a masterpiece.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Still trying to defend M. Night eh?
> 
> You give a director like Guillermo Del Toro the parameters this movie had and it would be a masterpiece.



Okay...it is M.Night's fault too, but you know he wanted the movie to be exactly like the show right? It was others who forced him not to have it that way....


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Okay...it is M.Night's fault too, but you know he wanted the movie to be exactly like the show right? It was others who forced him not to have it that way....


You just made that up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> You just made that up.


That dumb gonk always makes stuff up.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That dumb gonk always makes stuff up.



Thanks pek



Man in Black said:


> You just made that up.


No, I didn't actually. Haven't you seen the scenes of cut out scenes? His movie was two hours and thirty minutes long, but Mike and Bryan told him he can't keep it all, so he had to redo the script. 



> A lot of people look at the trailer as say ?well it looks like the entire first series, but it can?t possibly be because there wouldn?t be enough time for it.? A lot of people are curious because there are a lot of really fun, smaller moments like King Bumi and stuff like that. What had to go?
> 
> *For the first outline I made for the movie, I brought Mike and Bryan to the house and asked them ?Whaddya think?? and they were like, ?This is like 10 hours long, you have to cut something.?  I was like ?I can?t! I love everything.?  Literally, the first outline was so long. I?ll give you an example. The bounty hunter with the Shirshu, I love that! But I just couldn?t fit her in. In an episodic series, that nature is: it?s episodic. A beginning, middle, and end in each episode, so it needs you to go right, left, right, left like that. But there is a through-line that is present in most episodes, like how he has to master all of the elements and that kind of thing. Katara and her brother are becoming a family and they?re protecting Aang. And they?re moving to the Northern Water Tribe. So there would be broad things that represent the story of the first season, but there?s bunch of things had to get jettisoned for this movie. My hope is she?ll end up somewhere in one of these movies.*



I can't make up what M.Night and Mike and Bryan actually said.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

They didn't force him to do anything, M. Night agreed that his outline was UNREASONABLY long.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> They didn't force him to do anything, M. Night agreed that his outline was UNREASONABLY long.





Did you miss my post? 

"This is like 10 hours long, you *have* to cut something.?" is an order, duh. 

No, he said it was long. If he could, he would have kept it that way. I'm sure if it was 10 hours long though, he would have taken it upon himself to cut & slash.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Did you miss my post?
> 
> "This is like 10 hours long, you *have* to cut something.?" is an order, duh.
> 
> No, he said it was long. If he could, he would have kept it that way. I'm sure if it was 10 hours long though, he would have taken it upon himself to cut & slash.


Except that even with that stuff it would've been a horrible movie, perhaps even worse as it's longer.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmmm, I was thinking. This is not an easy movie to accomplish. There is just too much plot and character within the first season to cram into a movie. So what would you guys do differently?
> 
> *Personally, I'd make 6 movies instead of 3.*



Can't be done.  The entire series of Avatar is suppose to be 1 year in total.  6 movies, if done at an insanely fast speed would take 6 years to make.  Just look at the Harry Potter franchise and how fast those kids grew up.  Noah rider would be in college by the time the movies were done.  That would be the biggest 12 yr old ever


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Except that even with that stuff it would've been a horrible movie, perhaps even worse as it's longer.



You can't possible know that. If he had kept the original plot and scenes of the season, it would have been like watching the show, but with some bad actors. 

If you could see the development of the characters in the film, plot that was twisted, it would have been better.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Did you miss my post?
> 
> "This is like 10 hours long, you *have* to cut something.?" is an order, duh.
> 
> No, he said it was long. If he could, he would have kept it that way. I'm sure if it was 10 hours long though, he would have taken it upon himself to cut & slash.


That's not an order, in that context, M. Night NEEDS to cut that, do you honestly think, that even M. Night would think that a movie that equals roughly 5 to 8 movies combined would ever be a good idea? And he went to their hou-

Hey waitaminute...

They LIVE together?

...

Who does the cooking?...

...

*ahem* as I was saying, M. Night went to THEM because it sounded like he was unsure of what to cut, he consulted them since they know the series best. It's not like Bryke went up to M. Night and said " Hey, puff n' stuff, yeah, we took your script, we think it's shit, so we went to town on it."


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> You can't possible know that. If he had kept the original plot and scenes of the season, it would have been like watching the show, but with some bad actors.
> 
> If you could see the development of the characters in the film, plot that was twisted, it would have been better.


Nope, dialogue was still crap, action was still crap, he never mentioned character development being left out.

Mike and Bryan told him he had to cut all that shit out for a reason, it made the film an incomprehensible mess rather than the just plain mess it is now.

Lady in The Water, The Happening and now TLA; M. Night holds an overwhelming majority of the blame for this catastrophic film.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Nope, dialogue was still crap, action was still crap, he never mentioned character development being left out.
> 
> Mike and Bryan told him he had to cut all that shit out for a reason, it made the film an incomprehensible mess rather than the just plain mess it is now.



But you don't know what the original dialogue or script was. 

Mike and Bryan never told him it was crap, they just said it was too long.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Can't be done.  The entire series of Avatar is suppose to be 1 year in total.  6 movies, if done at an insanely fast speed would take 6 years to make.  Just look at the Harry Potter franchise and how fast those kids grew up.  Noah rider would be in college by the time the movies were done.  That would be the biggest 12 yr old ever



In the movie, the Comet arrives in three years. Still, that would take a while to make.



> Er, does anyone else remember this line? I dont.


It was there alright. I remember facepalming to it quite clearly.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Plus it wasn't even the rough draft of the script, it's the outline for _planning_ the rough draft, so they were still in the early stages of development, not after he wrote a full screenplay.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But you don't know what the original dialogue or script was.


I can assume that it was exactly the same as it is in the film now based on M. Night's prior films.

Anyways, blaming the shittyness of this film on the amount of time it was given is ridiculous; as I said given the exact same parameters a director such as Guillermo Del Toro would've made a masterpiece. Given M. Night Shymalan's last films I have absolutely no reason to believe it would've been better had it been longer.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

What the fuck, Terra? You didn't have to neg me for your own god dammned incompetence.


----------



## Burke (Jul 3, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Can't be done.  The entire series of Avatar is suppose to be 1 year in total.  6 movies, if done at an insanely fast speed would take 6 years to make.  Just look at the Harry Potter franchise and how fast those kids grew up.  Noah rider would be in college by the time the movies were done.  That would be the biggest 12 yr old ever



Actually, in the movie, they made it so sozins comet comes in 3 years rather than 1. So that helps with the ageing aspect

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAo-XECHelM&playnext_from=TL&videos=skRypMoYuJg&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]

Oh jeff, your such a dork.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

> That's not an order, in that context, M. Night NEEDS to cut that, do you honestly think, that even M. Night would think that a movie that equals roughly 5 to 8 movies combined would ever be a good idea? And he went to their hou-
> 
> Hey waitaminute...
> 
> ...



He never said it would equal out to 7-8 movies. What the hell are your reading? :amazed

Its not a mean order, yes, but its an order from a* boss* of some sort. I don't think you grasp what I mean, so this is getting difficult to _explain_ to you.

He wanted the opinion of the creators, not because he wasn't sure what to cut. Well, I'm sure he went there for some help editing, but he could have figured out 3-4 hours was a bit long, by himself. If Mike and Bryan never exaggerated the length of the film, I'm sure there would have been a lot more in the film.



> I can assume that it was exactly the same as it is in the film now based on M. Night's prior films.




Those are for movies he made, not movies he's making that others created the story to. I'm just saying you can't say the original would be bad without even knowing what is was or what it consisted of.



> Plus it wasn't even the rough draft of the script, it's the outline for planning the rough draft, so they were still in the early stages of development, not after he wrote a full screenplay.




It might have been better though, why haven't you understood that yet?

You can obviously see that he had kept so much of the show, Mike and Bryan thought it would be too long. So they made him cut it down to have a "start", "middle" and a "finish." 

I wish I had the link to the interview or whatever it was, but if I could find it I would post it 



> Anyways, blaming the shittyness of this film on the amount of time it was given is ridiculous; as I said given the exact same parameters a director such as Guillermo Del Toro would've made a masterpiece. Given M. Night Shymalan's last films I have absolutely no reason to believe it would've been better had it been longer.



I get ya, I was just mentioning it.....

Yes, a better director would have helped. I think the guy who did Lord of the Rings would have made it awesome. 



> What the fuck, Terra? You didn't have to neg me for your own god dammned incompetence.


Incompetence? You said I was a dumb gruff making things up. I had shut your stupid ass by showing I _didn't make it up_. Plus, you've been attacking me here and there -- and quiet frankly, I'm sick of your childish nature.



> That dumb gonk always makes stuff up.


Reply>


> A lot of people look at the trailer as say ?well it looks like the entire first series, but it can?t possibly be because there wouldn?t be enough time for it.? A lot of people are curious because there are a lot of really fun, smaller moments like King Bumi and stuff like that. What had to go?
> 
> For the first outline I made for the movie, I brought Mike and Bryan to the house and asked them ?Whaddya think?? and they were like, ?This is like 10 hours long, you have to cut something.? I was like ?I can?t! I love everything.? Literally, the first outline was so long. I?ll give you an example. The bounty hunter with the Shirshu, I love that! But I just couldn?t fit her in. In an episodic series, that nature is: it?s episodic. A beginning, middle, and end in each episode, so it needs you to go right, left, right, left like that. But there is a through-line that is present in most episodes, like how he has to master all of the elements and that kind of thing. Katara and her brother are becoming a family and they?re protecting Aang. And they?re moving to the Northern Water Tribe. So there would be broad things that represent the story of the first season, but there?s bunch of things had to get jettisoned for this movie. My hope is she?ll end up somewhere in one of these movies.



Who is incompetent? Next time before you start your childish fighting and insults, at least try to go through interviews before you think you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

> I get ya, I was just mentioning it.....
> 
> Yes, a better director would have helped. I think the guy who did Lord of the Rings would have made it awesome.


A better director wouldn't have just helped, it would solve the problem entirely.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> A better director wouldn't have just helped, it would solve the problem entirely.



That's true. 

I like M.Night, but he's with the Thrillers, not Fantasy titles...but at least he tried as an honest fan.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Thats because you ARE a dumb gonk that makes stuff up.

and 10 hours is EQUAL to 5 to 8 feature length films, I didn't say he was going to MAKE 5 to 8 feature films on book one ALONE.

And it's NOT an order, it's an URGENT suggestion, there is a large world of difference. Is english your first language? 

Also, how can you be SURE that the dialog that M. Night originally planned was pure cinematic gold? Most of it doesn't even exist in the first place! At the same time, the dialog that doesn't exist in the final cut, cannot be called crap, either. Therefore, you have no credible basis to say that the movie would be, or would not be better with the addition of the omitted content.

Get over it! All you are spouting is SUPPOSITION, on content that NONE of us have any knowledge of whatsoever, yet you take it as infallible proof that the movie WOULD be better. No, that's bullshit, it COULD be better, it COULD be worse, but you have no credible basis on this.

So TOUGH TITTY, who knows yet?

Oh, and there's one thing M. Night is not good at, it's writing, EVERYONE knows it. Writing was never M. Night's strong suit, based on his track record, there would be a strong chance, but not absolute chance, that additional dialog and such would not be of high quality.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2010)

lol @ Mike and Bryan _ordering_ him to cut down an unreasonably long movie.

Whether or not it was a literal 10 hours of film, it was going to be cut regardless.  It's called common fucking sense; if M. Knight was braindead, and was going to use everything, Paramount would have cut it anyways.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

Guys, calm down.

Sokka would not approve of this shenanigans.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 3, 2010)

lol, this thread is bonkers.

I used to own the whole series, but I left it behind when I moved out.  It's hella expensive now.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

It's probably cheaper on iTunes.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Thats because you ARE a dumb gonk that makes stuff up.
> 
> and 10 hours is EQUAL to 5 to 8 feature length films, I didn't say he was going to MAKE 5 to 8 feature films on book one ALONE.
> 
> ...



 you still didn't understand my post.  you do know that was an exaggeration on Mike and Bryan's part, right? It wasn't 10 hours long, it was around 2. You can't call someone stupid for saying they make up things when they prove they didn't. It makes you look `tarded. 

No, I can't say that. But saying you know its bad is stupid. Again, you missed my posts. 


> Those are for movies he made, not movies he's making that others created the story to. *I'm just saying you can't say the original would be bad without even knowing what is was or what it consisted of.*



I never said it would be solidly better, just that it could or it couldn't. Learn to read, dear. 



> Whether or not it was a literal 10 hours of film, it was going to be cut regardless. It's called common fucking sense; if M. Knight was braindead, and was going to use everything, Paramount would have cut it anyways.


You're right, even with a already cut down movie, Paramount removed some more. Plus, I thought I already said:


> I'm sure he went there for some help editing, but he could have figured out 3-4 hours was a bit long, by himself.



@The Duchess:
You're right, I got a little upset over Reikai's emotional need to attack me for the most childish reason. I won't let it happen again. 



> I used to own the whole series, but I left it behind when I moved out. It's hella expensive now.


A nice member posted a link to watch them all earlier if you still wish to watch.


----------



## Koi (Jul 3, 2010)

Can we relax here?

FOR WANG FIRE??!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Guys! Look what I found:


So Suki was in the film...  Why couldn't they at least keep her? 
Instead, they replaced her with that Haru kid or whatever his name is...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Guys! Look what I found:
> 
> 
> So Suki was in the film...  Why couldn't they at least keep her?
> Instead, they replaced her with that Haru kid or whatever his name is...


 
Maybe the DVD will have alot of deleted scenes?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 3, 2010)

Ever wonder how we've never seen an Avatar use blue flames or lightning.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Maybe the DVD will have alot of deleted scenes?



I hope so.

Or it truly will be the saddest movie....



> Ever wonder how we've never seen an Avatar use blue flames or lightning.


Azula, I do believe, can only use the blue flames. It was her trademark, I do believe.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

They should have kept Suki in the movie instead of Haru ( assuming he was in there) as things stand the Katara would get character development through learning to water bend, from a movie point of view her absence leaves Sokha's character development a little bit thin.
_______
Azula's flames are for artistic purposes, I have a hard time believing they are hotter than her fathers, Iroh etc. 

If I remember things correctly, they were equal with Zuko's flames in the final battle. It's just a way of signifying how cold blooded she is.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Guys! Look what I found:
> 
> 
> So Suki was in the film...  Why couldn't they at least keep her?
> Instead, they replaced her with that Haru kid or whatever his name is...


M. Night said having Suki in the film was too awkward and that he's gonna save her for the second film.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Ever wonder how we've never seen an Avatar use blue flames or lightning.


Maybe it's just Aang, Firebending was never his strong suit, or maybe you need a ruthless nature to do it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> M. Night said having Suki in the film was too awkward and that he's gonna save her for the second film.



Really? Well, they could have mentioned the Kyoshi warriors somehow though. 

>
Azula, I do believe, can only use the blue flames. It was her trademark, I do believe.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Maybe it's just Aang, Firebending was never his strong suit, or maybe you need a ruthless nature to do it.



I suppose probably some Avatar did so it, in which case I guess he could use those elements in the Avatar state.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

> Maybe it's just Aang, Firebending was never his strong suit, or maybe you need a ruthless nature to do it.


Actually he never had a problem with fire bending, he just made a choice not to do it. Earth Bending is what he struggled with.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Actually he never had a problem with fire bending, he just made a choice not to do it. Earth Bending is what he struggled with.



Yup. It was the fact that he hurt Katara with it that he didn't want to use it.
Its not that he couldn't do it, he gets very good at it when he practices with Zuko. Earth bending is the opposite of his element, so that was the only element he couldn't catch the hang of so fast. As Gunners said.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

Koi said:


> Can we relax here?
> 
> FOR WANG FIRE??!


THE BEARD AMG 



Terra Branford said:


> Guys! Look what I found:
> 
> 
> So Suki was in the film...  Why couldn't they at least keep her?
> Instead, they replaced her with that Haru kid or whatever his name is...


No Kyoshi Warrior makeup?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> THE BEARD AMG
> 
> 
> No Kyoshi Warrior makeup?



Yay, just on Suki. The other warriors had a thin layer of makeup.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

> Still trying to defend M. Night eh?
> 
> You give a director like Guillermo Del Toro the parameters this movie had and it would be a masterpiece.



Eh? Not really. There isnt an anime out there that would be "easy" to adapt. But it can be done.

As for Guillermo, you do realize that he himself has suffered from executive meddling during "Mimic", which apparently was supposed to be different from the final cut. I wouldnt call the Hellboy movies great either(I initially thought HB2 was, but it didnt hold up upon subsequent viewings).

His only "great" movies are his foreign ones. 




Man in Black said:


> I can assume that it was exactly the same as it is in the film now based on M. Night's prior films.
> 
> Anyways, blaming the shittyness of this film on the amount of time it was given is ridiculous; as I said given the exact same parameters a director such as Guillermo Del Toro would've made a masterpiece. Given M. Night Shymalan's last films I have absolutely no reason to believe it would've been better had it been longer.



lol, this is why you're wrong and should've bothered reading what I meant when I said "The Happening" tried. That movie paid attention to characters/dialogue. It just backfired as it made the characters annoying and the dialogue arty. "The Last Airbender" has all the characters and dialogue stripped down to plot devices and exposition. Thats not the same kind of "bad" he previously displayed. 

Anyone who knows anything about scripts would know that "The Last Airbender" script looks like a 1st draft, suggesting M. Night was rushed into development. I dont necessarily think it would've been better if it was longer either, but as I said, there's too much story for a movie and it's meant to be a kids film, so a long length is out of the question. 



ReikaiDemon said:


> Thats because you ARE a dumb gonk that makes stuff up.
> 
> and 10 hours is EQUAL to 5 to 8 feature length films, I didn't say he was going to MAKE 5 to 8 feature films on book one ALONE.
> 
> ...



Everyone knows it? If that was true, then his first three movies wouldnt be so universally lauded. These days, you cant have a good movie without a decent script. 

Whether M. Night simply ran out of creativity, got too arrogant or was lucky can be debated. But please dont generalize when most would disagree with you in general. Hell, "The Village" wasn't poorly written either. It was just a bad idea to begin with.

And for the record, even if M. Night had the chance to flesh out the script more, there is no proof it would be a good movie. He's out of his usual genre and his last attempt at tackling fantasy ended in failure. But that doesn't change the fact that all evidense points to the final result of this movie being hijacked by the studios.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yay, just on Suki. The other warriors had a thin layer of makeup.


But the makeup was one of the most badass parts of the Kyoshi warriors, other than the fans!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

> And for the record, even if M. Night had the chance to flesh out the script more, there is no proof it would be a good movie. He's out of his usual genre and his last attempt at tackling fantasy ended in failure. But that doesn't change the fact that all evidense points to the final result of this movie being hijacked by the studios.


That's what I said -- stick to thrillers (I do believe I said that part here...or was it my profile?). But there is no proof whatsoever, that it was worse than right now. There is no proof it was good, or bad. That was what I had meant.



> But the makeup was one of the most badass parts of the Kyoshi warriors, other than the fans!


I know...Because they couldn't keep the Asian culture (you all know what I mean....Reikai, don't get upset again please) they cut out a lot of Chinese/Asian things. They couldn't even use Chinese as the language in the movie...


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 3, 2010)

They did have some kind of Asian-style writing on Zuko's ship, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

I think they should remake it.

Then cast Kristen Stewart as Katara, Robert Pattinson(with a shaved head) as Aang, Taylor Lautner as Sokka, Megan Fox as Azula, Lindsey Lohan  as Suki and Jaden Smith as Zuko.

Director? Michael Bay.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> They did have some kind of Asian-style writing on Zuko's ship, though.



In the show, it was Chinese. In the movie, they made up their own language because obviously, Asian culture isn't fascinating enough for M.Night. >.>



> What about the lettering? The Waterbending scroll is in Chinese lettering. What will it be in the movie?
> 
> That?s a really good question. We ended up making up our very own language influenced by Chinese calligraphy. When the characters do their moves at the beginning, there are letters that represent the element behind them. So we have a vocabulary.
> 
> ...





> I think they should remake it.
> 
> Then cast Kristen Stewart as Katara, Robert Pattinson(with a shaved head) as Aang, Taylor Lautner as Sokka, Megan Fox as Azula, Lindsey Lohan as Suki and Jaden Smith as Zuko.
> 
> Director? Michael Bay.


I would puke.

It would be a lot worse than it is now. Megan Fox? Ew! Lindsey Lohan? She can't even act at all. Jaden Smith? Aw! I would love that, Jaden is adorable. 

Kristen Stewart is too stiff and Robert acts like he's holding back vile all the time. 

I know you were joking (at least I hope), just wanted to say those things


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I think they should remake it.
> 
> Then cast Kristen Stewart as Katara, Robert Pattinson(with a shaved head) as Aang, Taylor Lautner as Sokka, Megan Fox as Azula, Lindsey Lohan  as Suki and Jaden Smith as Zuko.
> 
> Director? Michael Bay.


Who's gonna be Appa and Momo?...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Who's gonna be Appa and Momo?...



Tom Arnold and Paulie Shore. Paulie Shore especially would make the ultimate Momo.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Tom Arnold and Paulie Shore. Paulie Shore especially would make the ultimate Momo.


I was thinking Will Smith would be better suited to playing both of them at the same time.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Tom Arnold and Paulie Shore. Paulie Shore especially would make the ultimate Momo.



Momo


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Diskyr (Jul 3, 2010)

Are you people fucking stupid? Why would you pay 10 dollars to see a movie that purposely white washes asian cahracters in an asian inspired fantasy world?

Scum like you are the reason why discrimination and racism exists in hollywood


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Who's gonna be Appa and Momo?...



Morgan Freeman is the only logical choice for Appa, who transforms into a giant boomerang/sword wield by Wang Fire.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> blah blah blah, racism blah



Heard it all before, guy.

Why are you complaining anyway? The movie sucks ass. It's a good thing they did whitewash the cast in this case, since now noone can blame the film's suckness on non white actors.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Are you people fucking stupid? Why would you pay 10 dollars to see a movie that purposely white washes asian cahracters in an asian inspired fantasy world?
> 
> Scum like you are the reason why discrimination and racism exists in hollywood



I hated that they changed the Asian people to whites and I'm white myself. It ruined the Asian feel, which was the reason I feel so in love with it. As much as that hurt both my feelings toward racism and the obvious hate toward Asian cultures and actor/actresses, I had to see how it good it was or how bad it was.



> Why are you complaining anyway? The movie sucks ass. It's a good thing they did whitewash the cast in this case, *since now noone can blame the film's suckness on non white actors.*


That's true.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Are you people fucking stupid? Why would you pay 10 dollars to see a movie that purposely white washes asian cahracters in an asian inspired fantasy world?
> 
> Scum like you are the reason why discrimination and racism exists in hollywood


????

Um, I'm pretty sure the majority of this thread is against, disliked, or generally indifferent about this movie...


----------



## Roy (Jul 3, 2010)

I wonder how it's doing in the box office. God, all this negativity is putting me off, but, I still wanna see it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> I wonder how it's doing in the box office. God, all this negativity is putting me off, but, I still wanna see it.



Estimated 32mil, I do believe.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 3, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Are you people fucking stupid? Why would you pay 10 dollars to see a movie that purposely white washes asian cahracters in an asian inspired fantasy world?
> 
> Scum like you are the reason why discrimination and racism exists in hollywood


That movie/whatever that is in your sig looks shit because it has asian people in it.

sarcasm guys


----------



## Piekage (Jul 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> I wonder how it's doing in the box office. God, all this negativity is putting me off, but, I still wanna see it.



Then see it. You might be one of the few people who likes it. And if not, well, sucks to be you.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> That movie/whatever that is in your sig looks shit because it has asian people in it.
> 
> sarcasm guys





Yes, Roy, you should see it ^,^ It isn't as bad as the reviews say. Its fast paced, but its for the people who have seen the series and children, who can't really focus on anything longer than an hour.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Are you people fucking stupid? Why would you pay 10 dollars to see a movie that purposely white washes asian cahracters in an asian inspired fantasy world?
> 
> Scum like you are the reason why discrimination and racism exists in hollywood



You back, bro?

We missed you.


----------



## Roy (Jul 4, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, Roy, you should see it ^,^ It isn't as bad as the reviews say. Its fast paced, but its for the people who have seen the series and children, who can't really focus on anything longer than an hour.



I actually haven't seen the series. Ironically enough, the movie got me interested in the series and I'm now watching the show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2010)

The Last Airbender being lousy comes as no surprise.  This has been an incredibly disappointing summer so far.  With the exception of Toy Story 3 and Iron Man 2... every release has been a disappointment.

Oh well, this is how it goes sometimes.  Maybe Inception, Despicable Me, Predators, and Salt can salvage the month?


----------



## Roy (Jul 4, 2010)

Inception is the best movie of the year.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

Roy said:


> I actually haven't seen the series. Ironically enough, the movie got me interested in the series and I'm now watching the show.



Then the movie isn't a complete failure.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 4, 2010)

Last Airbender'  is estimated to make 75M by Monday


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Last Airbender'  is estimated to make 75M by Monday



I hope it pulls more. 



Roy said:


> I actually haven't seen the series. Ironically enough, the movie got me interested in the series and I'm now watching the show.



Yay! You'll love it, Roy. 

Well, I gotta head to bed. I'll come back on later. 

Night everyone! Have a good day...or night.


----------



## Kira-chan (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> Are you people fucking stupid? Why would you pay 10 dollars to see a movie that purposely white washes asian cahracters in an asian inspired fantasy world?
> 
> Scum like you are the reason why discrimination and racism exists in hollywood


And it's people like you who make me tempted to pay to see this movie in spite of how bad it's supposed to be.


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You back, bro?
> 
> We missed you.



Yes, I'm back and I'm ready to deliver a can of whoopass on asian haters. Fuck yeah


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 4, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Last Airbender'  is estimated to make 75M by Monday



According to wiki it's grossed up to 33M.

And even if it made it to 75, that isn't much considering the movie cost them 150M to make.

Hope this doesn't effect Legend of Korra


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> According to wiki it's grossed up to 33M.
> 
> And even if it made it to 75, that isn't much considering the movie cost them 150M to make.
> 
> Hope this doesn't effect Legend of Korra



Er, if it makes 75 by Monday, THAT IS VERY MUCH considering it would've made back half of its budget on the first week.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 4, 2010)

And that's a big if, considering the terrible reviews.

Frankly I'd almost rather go see the Twilight movie than this.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2010)

Im 3 days removed from seeing this abortion of a movie and still feel dead inside. Ive had to lie to my children  why we couldnt see it, I took them to see Toy Story 3 instead. I would not allow my children to bear witness to this travesty. I've warned my brother and one of my friends about it, yet they still went, thought I was joking about it, haven't heard from them since......

Fuck you M Night, FUCK YOU!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm trying to find an online version of this so I can see what kind of a trainweck this is. Haha. Caught DBE on Youtube back then too and that was just horrible.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2010)

At least we have Legend of Korra to look forward too. Sounds like a Water Bender name, so Im assuming this is the avatar right after Aang?

Hopefully Aang repopulated his people after having 100 more years to do so


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

The Last Avatar> Dragonball Evolution, and this is coming from DBE's biggest fan(which I also gave 2/4 stars).

DBE had a smooth pace, but mostly was fun to laugh at. But it sucked because not only did they tarnish the spirit of dragonball, they changed EVERYTHING. It's as if the director didnt want to do a movie about Dragonball, but wanted to do a pretentious Blade Runner-ripoff.

"The Last Avatar" is faithful to the source material. It just didnt adapt very well.

People keep dropping the "FUCK YOU, M NIGHT! FUCK YOU" shit, but as I keep saying, you cant do a movie on "The Last Avatar" without this happening. It's so condensed that it loses its effect. Yet if they changed it to fit a movie format, you'd all be bitching about how he changed everything. 

Somebody said Del Toro could've made a masterpiece, but the fact is, that's guessing. M. Night has made 2-3 great movies, one mediocre movie and 2 bad ones. Del Toro has made 2 great movies, 3 good movies and one mediocre one(that I've seen, anyway). Hell, Del Toro can only make great movies when the studio isnt breathing down his neck. "The Last Airbender" is too high profile for anyone except Peter Jackson, Steven Spielberg or Michael Bay. And Christopher Nolan(although Inception could stop that. I doubt it though). They're the only ones I know of who have enough power to dominate the studios, not vice versa.

Hmmmm, so far in terms of live action anime-ish stuff I've seen. I'd rank them all like this.

1) Death Note(1 and 2)
2) Casshern
3) The Last Airbender
4) Devilman
5) Speed Racer
6) Dragonball Evolution
7) Dragonball: The Magic Begins

Wow......not many live action movies, and the only good ones are the Death Note movies.....


----------



## Diskyr (Jul 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Last Avatar> Dragonball Evolution, and this is coming from DBE's biggest fan(which I also gave 2/4 stars).
> 
> DBE had a smooth pace, but mostly was fun to laugh at. But it sucked because not only did they tarnish the spirit of dragonball, they changed EVERYTHING. It's as if the director didnt want to do a movie about Dragonball, but wanted to do a pretentious Blade Runner-ripoff.
> 
> ...



I can't believe your ass would pay 10 bux to see the last airbender

What is your race by the way?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

Diskyr said:


> I can't believe your ass would pay 10 bux to see the last airbender
> 
> What is your race by the way?



Er, white. 

And I didnt pay $10. Actually, I didnt pay at all, but if I did, it would've more like $8(I usually dont by food).

As for you, stop being such a racist.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol, this is funny. It foretold the future. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfDk3I6di5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> .
> 
> 1) Death Note(1 and 2)
> 2) Casshern
> ...


I lol'd                    .


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Lol, this is funny. It foretold the future.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfDk3I6di5E[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, good editing.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh lord, the White Knight of Asiandom returns.

God, I miss trolls like this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

^ yellow knight; get it right n00b


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2010)

Dohohoho

My mistake.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 4, 2010)

*Might have spoilers for movie*

I have to say I loved the action packed fight scene and for one camera shots it was amazingly suspenseful to watch roll out, and the actors actually know what they were doing so I wasn't face palming every two second. 

I hope to see a sequel. Although I really wanted to see the Kyoshi Warriors, but surprisingly didn't notice when they never showed.

The movie wasn't all that bad, but it was not that good either.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2010)

Where can I find the special episodes of avatar that weren't aired?


MartialHorror said:


> The Last Avatar> Dragonball Evolution, and this is coming from DBE's biggest fan(which I also gave 2/4 stars).
> 
> DBE had a smooth pace, but mostly was fun to laugh at. But it sucked because not only did they tarnish the spirit of dragonball, they changed EVERYTHING. It's as if the director didnt want to do a movie about Dragonball, but wanted to do a pretentious Blade Runner-ripoff.
> 
> ...


Are the death note ones dubbed? And where can I can I see them. And I never heard of the dragonball magic begins one.


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2010)

My biggest dislikes of the movie.

They casted Ozai as some office worker looking brown person. Ozai wasn't even supposed to be shown in the first book. General Zhaio never became a General, and was only Commander Zhaio. 

The entire fire nation was Indian except for Iroh, who they pronounced (Eeeroh) 

Not that I have anything against Indians, but they should not have been casted as Fire Nation IMO.

Aang was Ahhhng, Sokka wasn't funny, and fire benders had to bend existing fire. >.>

Oh, and Zhiao was killed by four nameless waterbenders, and one of them was a fat guy. They skipped the water spirit rape scene entirely. 

The entire script was fragmented and poorly paced. too many awesome things from the first book were omitted and in general, the movie was not as epic as I was expecting it to be. And I went into the theater with largely low expectations. 

CGI was pretty good though. 

What's going on here? Why did Shamalyan have to ruin my movie? The bastard.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 4, 2010)

$70.5M is the new 5-day estimate


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 4, 2010)

Darth said:


> The entire fire nation was Indian except for Iroh, who they pronounced (Eeeroh)
> 
> Not that I have anything against Indians, but they should not have been casted as Fire Nation IMO.
> 
> ...



Aang is actually supposed to be said 'Ong' like the double vowel pronunciation of 'Ok_aa_san', its how Asians speak. Sokka was funny at three points I think.

I didn't like that Zhiao was killed that way either


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

Regular said:


> Where can I find the special episodes of avatar that weren't aired?
> Are the death note ones dubbed? And where can I can I see them. And I never heard of the dragonball magic begins one.



As far as I know the only episode of Avatar that never aired was the original pilot. I have no idea where to find that. I suppose you could count the chibi shorts, but I think those aired between season 2 and 3.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2010)

Piekage said:


> As far as I know the only episode of Avatar that never aired was the original pilot. I have no idea where to find that. I suppose you could count the chibi shorts, but I think those aired between season 2 and 3.


Here is the pilot.  Where can I find the chibi shorts? And chibi here. MEG - SUPERSONIC MEG - SUPERSONIC


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2010)

Making it so firebenders need existing fire to bend ruins the principle of fire bending that their source comes from within.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Making it so firebenders need existing fire to bend ruins the principle of fire bending that their source comes from within.



That's what I said. >.>

What does the Black Sun do? They already need fire to bend, so the Black Sun is useless to the story now.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> That's what I said. >.>
> 
> What does the Black Sun do? They already need fire to bend, so the Black Sun is useless to the story now.



The sun...

will rain fire.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 4, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Lol, this is funny. It foretold the future.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfDk3I6di5E[/YOUTUBE]


Right after I saw the movie, I was thinking about that scene with Sokka going "But the effects were decent". 



Darth said:


> Oh, and Zhiao was killed by four nameless waterbenders, *and one of them was a fat guy*. They skipped the water spirit rape scene entirely.


This made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

Regular said:


> Where can I find the special episodes of avatar that weren't aired?
> Are the death note ones dubbed? And where can I can I see them. And I never heard of the dragonball magic begins one.



Erm......I dunno. I only watch the subbed versions. You can find them on netflix for sure. I'd presume that local video stores might have them.

As for DB: The Magic Begins.....I believe it's a Hong Kong movie that is faithful to the story but for copyright reasons, change the names(Goku is called Monkey Boy). It's a so bad-it's good movie. Youtube might have that one.

Anyway, just saw Twilight.....At the absolute least, The Last Airbender is the better movie......Not saying much though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Lol, this is funny. It foretold the future.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfDk3I6di5E[/YOUTUBE]





It did tell the future! 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The sun...
> 
> will rain fire.



*shakes head*


----------



## Piekage (Jul 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Making it so firebenders need existing fire to bend ruins the principle of fire bending that their source comes from within.



Not to mention it creates a real wallbanger moment for every single waterbender/earthbender, *since they could easily put out the fire*, instead of wasting time fighting firebenders. This is especially bad during the finale, when Katara is fighting Zuko and a good wave of water would get rid of his ammo.



> That's what I said. >.>
> 
> What does the Black Sun do? They already need fire to bend, so the Black Sun is useless to the story now.


We don't even know if a sequel's possible atm, let alone two. Plus, they might just skip DoBS and go straight to Sozin's Comet.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 4, 2010)

This movie was just a big mess, even not looking at it as an adaption it was just bad. I can't see how anyone liked it, especially if you are a fan of Avatar. I came out of this movie fully convinced that M.Night hates Avatar. There is no way a fan of Avatar with a 150 million dollar budget, could screw this up so bad.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 4, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> . There is no way a fan of Avatar with a 150 million dollar budget, could screw this up so bad.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2010)

Was it really a 150 million budget? This movie looks terrible and looks so low-budget, especially when you compare it to other $150 million movies. Inception had about the same amount of money and it looks fucking brilliant.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 4, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> This movie was just a big mess, even not looking at it as an adaption it was just bad. I can't see how anyone liked it, especially if you are a fan of Avatar. I came out of this movie fully convinced that M.Night hates Avatar. There is no way a fan of Avatar with a 150 million dollar budget, could screw this up so bad.



2 words: M. Night


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> Was it really a 150 million budget? This movie looks terrible and looks so low-budget, especially when you compare it to other $150 million movies. Inception had about the same amount of money and it looks fucking brilliant.



The sets and special effects...were bad? 
The sets were beautiful, and the special effects were pretty good. Definitely not bad...bad would be the 30 million budget Dragon Ball Evolution got and came up with.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 4, 2010)

ƒíᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> Aang is actually supposed to be said 'Ong' like the double vowel pronunciation of 'Ok_aa_san', its how Asians speak.



Err, no. I'm Chinese and Aang would be pronounced as 'Ang'. Even if you want to pronounce it properly, you would pronounce it 'Ah-ng'. 'Ong' and 'Ang' are two different pronounciations altogether.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> "The Last Avatar" is faithful to the source material. It just didnt adapt very well.



I don't see how it was faithful to the source material. As I pointed out, it violated the mythos of the show by requiring firebending to have an outside source. It did very little with main themes of the show, such as characters shaping their own destiny, or the fate of their actions and relationships. 

Moral ambiguity seems completely absent: Zuko shows very little captivating villainy. In fact, he shows us barely anything at all, a tactless translation of Avatar's most exquisite character. Iroh's character retains hardly any of the mystery the show hinted at in Book 1. And, of course, the movie totally disregards the lighthearted nature of the show, presenting us not merely a mess but a emotionally monochromatic mess.

It did maintain plot points, to a fault since it seems like M. Night handcuffed himself that way.


What would I have done differently?



I would have been more faithful to The Boy in the Iceberg and The Avatar Returns. Establish the Aang-Katara relationship. (20 min.)

Shortened version of Southern Air Temple would include the Zuko-Zhao Agni Kai. That's such a pivotal scene for both Zuko and Zhao's character. (15 min.)

A condensed version of The Warriors of Kyoshi serves as the Earth Kingdom village Aang helps, beginning to learn his duty the Avatar. We remove the stuff about the girls chasing him, keep the Sokka-Suki stuff, and the battle/escape is much shorter. (10 min.)

Make an amalgam of Avatar Roku and the climax of The Blue Spirit. Inspired by the statue of Kyoshi, Aang seeks Roku's island. Instead of Avatar Roku going bonkers at the end, Zhao _does_ capture Aang, and The Blue Spirit frees him thereafter. The fighting is much shorter than M. Nights, with absolutely no goddamn slow-motion. (20 min.)

I would combine Bato of the Water Tribe and The Storm. Bato's appearance produces Aang's panic over being abandoned. The Rock Dodging gets caught up in The Storm. Zuko's story is maintained, but really abridged, almost totally the flashbacks. (15-20 min.)

Siege of the North is same as the show, except a little tighter. And, of course, that wave is _gone_. Aang is Koizilla. And we certainly don't cut Zhao and Zuko's battle, we just cut it to a brief showdown cut short by the return of the moon and Zhao's drowning death. The first ten minutes are Sokka-Suki and Katara-Pakku, the last 20-25 minutes are the climax. (30-35 min)

So that's 115 minutes, by my very rough guesses. 12 minutes longer than M. Night's. If I had to cut something, I'd cut out the Bato stuff, even though I do feel it's an important point in the Aang-Katara-Sokka relationship. It would simply be The Storm.

Building for the next two is difficult. Book 1 had a clear goal: get to the Northern Water Tribe. Book 2 has two: Find an Earthbending teacher, and Get to Ba Sing Se/The Earth King.



But as for the other things you've alleged: I'm not sure what evidence you have, but it looks like conjecture. We've been following this film production from its inception. M. Night was not rushed. The only way that could have happened would be if he didn't script it fast enough.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Err, no. I'm Chinese and Aang would be pronounced as 'Ang'. Even if you want to pronounce it properly, you would pronounce it 'Ah-ng'. 'Ong' and 'Ang' are two different pronounciations altogether.



Um....


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Simple finals* = single vowels.
> 
> The Chinese vowels all have quite logical pronunciation, but there are some details to be noted ? especially the three types of "i", two types of "e" and two types of "u"!
> 
> ...



"Ong" would be the way of saying it in Chinese...going by the Chinese vowels and pronunciations.

Unless you mean the back nasal "ang" which wouldn't be said as "Ang" like in "l*ang*uage". 



> *ang* = This "a" is similar to the Chinese "a" as described above, followed by an "ng"-sound. *Do NOT pronounce* this combination as the broad "ang" in "language"!



Either way, its "Ong", like in "Pong". Otherwise, you would say "Kay-tay-ray" and not "Kah-tar-rah".  Unless you mean using "*an*":

*an*  =  This "a" is similar to the Chinese "a" as described above. Can possibly be compared with the "an" in "Russian". Do NOT pronounce this combination as the English "an" in "man" and "manager"!

Just encase you don't believe me, I went through a little search to find a place that pronounces the word for ya 

~Link~
Just saying 




Its a bit long


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The sets and special effects...were bad?
> The sets were beautiful, and the special effects were pretty good. Definitely not bad...bad would be the 30 million budget Dragon Ball Evolution got and came up with.



I didn't like the special effects and the sets were so-so. I probably would've appreciated the sets more if the cinematography was better.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> I didn't like the special effects and the sets were so-so. I probably would've appreciated the sets more if the cinematography was better.



Oh. Okay 

Well, looking at the sets, they are still really, really good. They are actually the second biggest sets built in that side of the coast. Almost as a large as a real city, so M.night told us.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 4, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Um....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Check out the vowel table and listen to the 'A's sounds. That's where the 'Ang' prounounciation is based off, not 'O'. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



a  	o  	e  	i  	u  	  ϋ
ai 	ei 	ui 	  	  	 
ao 	ou 	iu 	  	  	 
ie 	ue 	er 	  	  	 
an 	en 	in 	un 	ϋn 	 
ang 	eng 	ing 	ong 	  	 





'Ang' ('An' in chinese or 'Ah-ng' if you pronounce it in English) That's how Aang is supposed to be pronounced especially if you already go by how similar they pronounce it in the cartoon as well as the similarity to the name 'Aang' itself. 'Ong' in chinese would be 'Wang' (Wah-ng) and if you find that more similar to Aang then okay...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 4, 2010)

Is this movie even worth watching in 3-D?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 4, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Is this movie even worth watching in 3-D?


The 3d was an afterthought


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 4, 2010)

Okay, I found this. Aang is indeed supposed to be 'Ang' ('Ah-ng' 'An' if properly pronounced). Not 'Ong'.



'Aang is written 安昂 - ān áng - meaning "peaceful soaring". ' in the episode 'Tales of Ba Sing Se'.


----------



## Chee (Jul 4, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh. Okay
> 
> Well, looking at the sets, they are still really, really good. They are actually the second biggest sets built in that side of the coast. Almost as a large as a real city, so M.night told us.



Most of them looked like green screen backdrops.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 4, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Um....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm Chinese  And that's just wrong, you should've looked up HOW Aang's name was written first before being presumtuous again

They chose to write Aang's name as 安昂  in the show

And here's how to pronounce them


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

Jove said:


> I don't see how it was faithful to the source material. As I pointed out, it violated the mythos of the show by requiring firebending to have an outside source. It did very little with main themes of the show, such as characters shaping their own destiny, or the fate of their actions and relationships.
> 
> Moral ambiguity seems completely absent: Zuko shows very little captivating villainy. In fact, he shows us barely anything at all, a tactless translation of Avatar's most exquisite character. Iroh's character retains hardly any of the mystery the show hinted at in Book 1. And, of course, the movie totally disregards the lighthearted nature of the show, presenting us not merely a mess but a emotionally monochromatic mess.
> 
> ...



When you start complaining about the firebending being changed, it shows you are being nitpicky. They did it to keep more of a balance(plus, to me it makes a little more sense). Kind of pointless though considering it always seemed that in the show, firebending was the weakest(only characters like Azula were able to exceed it with those lightning attacks). 

I disagree with you on pretty much every other point(I felt Zuko and even Iroh were handled well), but the tone. Tbh, the lack of humor bugged me, but once again, it's hard to fit in all that humor in a 2 hour movie without making the tone seem schizophrenic.

Watch any of the old Sammo Hung movies to see what I mean. With a story as dramatic as this, you need to be more dramatic than comical. 

Dont have timd to respond to everything else. Will do so when I get back from work.

Edit: As for the CGI and the films budget.......I actually agree with the detractors. Even though I think the movie looks good, I wouldnt have expected THAT MUCH money was put into it. $100,000,000 at the most.....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 4, 2010)

Zuko can be considered to be handled well if you look at the movie totally segregated from the show (and that's if you're being astoundingly generous). Iroh is mixed; he clearly should not have played such a factor in the Spirit Oasis, but he wasn't a total misfire beyond that considering that he is a minor character in a 2-hour movie.

I mean, I'm looking at your sig, and your one-sentence review of the film seems to be closely aligned with what I'm saying. 

But the contention about Firebending is very much not nitpicking. By saying that, it shows that you don't understand the source material. This is not a simple name-change; it upends the entire spiritual philosophy of the show. And it's a microcosm of how M. Night handled the source material. It's short-sighted and clumsy. And it actually throws the bending world into _imbalance_. Just as M. Night neutered the characters of Zuko (who turned into a non-factor with a perpetual stupor) and Zhao (who was totally devoid of the ambition and menace that defined the TV Zhao), firebending was neutered.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 4, 2010)

Not to mention the change to Firebending would make it difficult for Azula. How is she going to carry around Blue Fire?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2010)

i semi enjoyed the movie

it was more laughing at the unintentional funny parts(water bender terminaters beating up Zhao) 

i was really pissed at the lack of a fishzilla though. i seriously wouldnt have minded the rest if that was there

also the casting was just wierd, Zhao seemed completley inappropriate, Ozai didnt have the beard(even though the picture in the movie he did) zuko was bleh. I did like Sokka though he wasnt really goofy enough i thought. Same with Aang with a few exceptions(i liked how when he visited the southern air temple he was his goofy usual self but aside from that bleh)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 4, 2010)

Jove said:


> Zuko can be considered to be handled well if you look at the movie totally segregated from the show (and that's if you're being astoundingly generous). Iroh is mixed; he clearly should not have played such a factor in the Spirit Oasis, but he wasn't a total misfire beyond that considering that he is a minor character in a 2-hour movie.
> 
> I mean, I'm looking at your sig, and your one-sentence review of the film seems to be closely aligned with what I'm saying.
> 
> But the contention about Firebending is very much not nitpicking. By saying that, it shows that you don't understand the source material. This is not a simple name-change; it upends the entire spiritual philosophy of the show. And it's a microcosm of how M. Night handled the source material. It's short-sighted and clumsy. And it actually throws the bending world into _imbalance_. Just as M. Night neutered the characters of Zuko (who turned into a non-factor with a perpetual stupor) and Zhao (who was totally devoid of the ambition and menace that defined the TV Zhao), firebending was neutered.


In another way, it ruins the nature of Firebending, which is aggression and confrontation, now, the Firebenders are defensive.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 4, 2010)

And it also doesn't make a lick of goddamn sense to make your protagonists_ less _threatening!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

For the early discussion of the name. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Check out the vowel table and listen to the 'A's sounds. That's where the 'Ang' prounounciation is based off, not 'O'.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Okay will listen now.....I listened to them all. All I hear is "ah" "ah" "ah" and then the rest don't sound like how the show says "Aang". Especially since "ang" is in there and its said like the movie says it. The "A" is said "ah" not like how the show says "a".

But "an" in Chinese is said as in "Russi*an*". Pronouncing "Aang" would be "ohng" because "a" in Mandarin Pinyin is said like "far" and "father".

Unless "an" in Chinese (the above) can be combined (or whatever the right for for "combined" is for here lol) with the same "g" sound like in the show's version. 

>​
Let me list them: ch, b, d, f, g(game), h, j(john), k, l, m, n, *ng*(song)[What I was talking about above >.>], p, r, s, t, w(want), y(young).  The vowels may pile together: ao, ai, iu, ou

"w-ah-ng" is spelled with the above "a" and then the "ang", which is "Oh-ng". Sorta like: sh-_ah-ang_ hai jiao

---



> 'Aang is written 安昂 - ān ?ng - meaning "peaceful soaring". ' in the episode 'Tales of Ba Sing Se'.


>
an = This "a" is similar to the Chinese "a" as described above. Can possibly be compared with the "an" in "Russian". Do NOT pronounce this combination as the English "an" in "man" and "manager"!

And "ang" isn't said like "Ah-ng" at all. The site I linked to you even pronounces it like how they say it in the movie. "An" is being pronounced correctly...



> The apostrophe (') is often used before a, o, and e to separate syllables in a word where ambiguity could arise, as in Xi'an, which consists of the two syllables xi ("西") and an ("安") as opposed to xian for such words as "先". (This ambiguity does not occur when tone marks are used: The two tone marks in "Xīān" unambiguously show that the word consists of two syllables.


I might just be misunderstanding, but:


> an  =  starts with plain continental "a" (AuE and NZE bud) and ends with "n"


From what I just got from the above (or so my book is telling me ) this is creating a combination ambiguity in Chinese, something that is rarely dealt with in the Chinese langauge. "Aang" is a combination of the two, "a" and "ang". The "a" is making it say "Ohng" because of the combination. 

Maybe I'm missing something? Its just all the "a"s to me, sounds like "ohn", and are pronounced "ohn" and then there is the combination. >.> 
Hm, I'll try looking at other sources, since my book basically says this too. 

Anyway Hidd3N_NiN, I was just pointing out the combination of the two words that the creators picked the word and combined the two to form "ohng", which is what they meant to do....

@ReikaiDemon:
Hey Reikai, stop acting like a douchebag for once. I did look it up, even after I looked through my Chinese books. So why don't you sit down and shut the hell up and mind your own business? Its not like I was fighting with Hidd3N_NiN, we are discussing the character's name and how to say it. I wasn't be "*presumtuous*". There is no need for you to get your panties all up in a bunch and create an issue to attack me, kay dear? 'Cause your petty little squabbles have truly gotten annoying, especially your insults toward me that happens left and right.

So maybe, for once in this thread, you can start acting like an adult. Yes, yes, you don't like me, that's a cute thing, but even I, a teenager, can act like an adult better. 

(And if you wish to use such as word as "*presumptuous*" then at least spell it right. _You should've looked up "presumptuous"_.)

"Aang" is a combination ambiguity. 





> Not to mention the change to Firebending would make it difficult for Azula. How is she going to carry around Blue Fire?


Great firebenders can create their own fire. Maybe M.Night will make her one, or when she takes fire away from a source, she can make it stronger and blue....?

@Chee:
I noticed that too.  I was a little shocked to learn they were real....

(Sorry for any incoherency or grammar errors, its pretty late. But I've looked it over twenty times, so there shouldn't be any...)


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 4, 2010)

Also, a few other changes that didn't make any fucking sense. Aang ran away because he was told he couldn't have a family!? Where the fuck did that come from. One of the biggest plot points in the show had to do with Avatar Roku _having a fucking family_!

And Aang... wait, sorry, Ong just blithely mastering the Avatar state at the end of the first movie... Okay, so what the fuck are the other movies going to be about. If he can just go into the damn Avatar state that easily, game over. Time to march to the fire palace and end this shit. Done.

How can someone who's entire lively hood is based on telling stories not have the first fucking clue as to how any aspect of storytelling is supposed to work.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 4, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Also, a few other changes that didn't make any fucking sense. Aang ran away because he was told he couldn't have a family!? Where the fuck did that come from. One of the biggest plot points in the show had to do with Avatar Roku _having a fucking family_!
> 
> And Aang... wait, sorry, Ong just blithely mastering the Avatar state at the end of the first movie... Okay, so what the fuck are the other movies going to be about. If he can just go into the damn Avatar state that easily, game over. Time to march to the fire palace and end this shit. Done.
> 
> How can someone who's entire lively hood is based on telling stories not have the first fucking clue as to how any aspect of storytelling is supposed to work.



It would still be spelled "Aang"

I think M.night created the family thing because Aang in the show, wasn't allowed to be with his Monk friend...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 4, 2010)

Lol, this language stuff is sort of off-topic isn't it?


*Spoiler*: __ 






Terra Branford said:


> For the early discussion of the name.
> 
> Okay will listen now.....I listened to them all. All I hear is "ah" "ah" "ah" and then the rest don't sound like how the show says "Aang". Especially since "ang" is in there and its said like the movie says it. The "A" is said "ah" not like how the show says "a".



I was referring more to how the general tone is supposed to follow as in the 'A' for 'Ah' rather than 'O' for Aang.



> "w-ah-ng" is spelled with the above "a" and then the "ang", which is "Oh-ng". Sorta like: sh-_ah-ang_ hai jiao



Err, I'm sorry but I don't really get this?  I didn't learn Chinese from an English perspective which is what I'm assuming this is. (Is it?) so I don't normally read Chinese in this manner. Ong is 'Wang' in a romanized form . If you're just meaning proper chinese pronounciation, 'Wang' is pronounced 'Wah-ng', not 'Oh-ng'.



> an = This "a" is similar to the Chinese "a" as described above. Can possibly be compared with the "an" in "Russian". Do NOT pronounce this combination as the English "an" in "man" and "manager"!
> 
> And "ang" isn't said like "Ah-ng" at all. The site I linked to you even pronounces it like how they say it in the movie. "An" is being pronounced correctly...



Ang as 'Ah-ng' is how its pronounced in a romanized form in Hokkien. Sorry, where I live, this is the common pronounciation in english so its a misconception on my part. I'm just used to saying it like that in English.  'An' is the proper chinese pronounciation, yeah, I know this.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh yeah and I forgot to mention, how the fuck could you only mention Sozens comet at the end. By not having Roku, explain to Aang that he has to master all the elements before summer, you pretty much just shitted on the whole plot of the show. Way to go M.Sucknight.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Oh yeah and I forgot to mention, how the fuck could you only mention Sozens comet at the end. By not having Roku, explain to Aang that he has to master all the elements before summer, you pretty much just shitted on the whole plot of the show. Way to go M.Sucknight.



Well, if I remember correctly, in the show Roku's dragon takes Aang to him. Maybe that is how it is in the second? If they make a second?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2010)

I can honestly say I really didn't have a problem with most of the adaptations M. Night made.  I'm not calling the movie a work of art by any means, but I honestly can't bring myself to dislike/hate it like so many of you out there are, even if I choose to be a nitpicking SOB about it.  

And honestly, what I don't think they got right in this one, I'm positive they'll get right in the next.  I haven't left a movie looking forward to the sequel this much...ever.  I REALLY can't wait for the next one to come out, because it has some of what I consider to be the more interesting chracters in the series (Azula and [FUCK YEAH]Toph).


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I can honestly say I really didn't have a problem with most of the adaptations M. Night made.  I'm not calling the movie a work of art by any means, but I honestly can't bring myself to dislike/hate it like so many of you out there are, even if I choose to be a nitpicking SOB about it.
> 
> And honestly, what I don't think they got right in this one, I'm positive they'll get right in the next.  I haven't left a movie looking forward to the sequel this much...ever.  I REALLY can't wait for the next one to come out, because it has some of what I consider to be the more interesting chracters in the series (Azula and [FUCK YEAH]Toph).



I loved the movie. A little rushed, but I could care less about that. 

I agree. I haven't been so excited for a movie since I heard of the Dragonriders of Pern movie be announced in construction in 2007. 

It was good, I loved it. I'm sure the acting will get better too and the next one will be even longer and even better.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2010)

I did post my thoughts on the movie a few pages back, but the only person who gave me any kind of feedback was Jove, so I really didn't have anyone to debate with regarding the pros and cons I could remember from the film.  But as I said earlier, the cons to me weren't so serious that I saw the movie as a "betrayal" of the original series.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Most people who say it was a "betrayal" are Avatards (Avatar fans) who got really upset at the names and the slight altercations to the story lines. Things like that have to happen in movies based off these things. 

Especially since its anime, adaptions have to happen...

But over all, I definitely like it. I can't wait for number 2


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2010)

^

You two are idiots


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

I wanted the dragon to do that tongue thing, and a bass solo, personally...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> ^
> 
> You two are idiots



I am. pek

I don't mind what others say. I'm a fan, but I won't let anything blind me. That is how things go.

Even for great movies, like Lord of the Rings, changes had to be made. Slight or big, they had to occur. 

At least they weren't the same changes Eragon went through, right?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I did post my thoughts on the movie a few pages back, but the only person who gave me any kind of feedback was Jove, so I really didn't have anyone to debate with regarding the pros and cons I could remember from the film.  But as I said earlier, the cons to me weren't so serious that I saw the movie as a "betrayal" of the original series.




*Spoiler*: __ 





> Sooooooo, I finally overcame my fear and trepidation of the reviews to go and see The Last Airbender at the theator tonight. Not in 3D ($13. motherfucking 50) but for the value price of $10.
> 
> And you know what?
> 
> ...






Not a whole lot to debate. You liked things that most of us thought was shit. I thought the acting was flat and uninspired; just a bunch of people saying things to further the plot. Zuko, for me, was just ok. He had Zuko's anger down fairly well, but a lot of times he just seemed stuck in "angry douche" mode most of the time, and didn't inspire any need or desire to sympathize with him like the show did from time to time. I though Sokka was boring. They removed anything that made him interesing in all of season 1, and I'm not just talking about the jokes. I thought Aang was too angsty. I thought Katara was a non entity with little to no personality, whose only purpose was unnessary exposition, considering the only other meaningful thing she did was free Aang. A big deal yeah, but having a supposed main character do one thing in a 100 minute movie seems kinda stupid.

I thought Firebenders needing a source was ridiculous, if only for that fact that *Waterbenders can easily put out the fire*. Like that part where the the ships shoot over fireballs for fire sources and the waterbenders stand there like a bunch of fucking morons instead of burying those things in water, like a smart person would. Call it putting the FN on a level playing field all you want, but giving the main antagonists such a huge weakness and relying on plot induced stupidity so that our heroes don't rapestomp them is kind of stupid. I mean think about it. Water, Earth, and Air are far, far, far more abundant than Fire is, so having to rely on a ready source of Fire is a huge fucking weakness. 

Then there's that fact that Firebenders do use various sources, like body heat, heat from the fucking sun, and chi/charka/life energy.

I thought a lot of the changes were stupid or unnessary. Normally I wouldn't hold it against the film as a whole, like the name pronunciations and plot changes, but the changes aren't even good. I don't care how Aang or Sokka's suppose to be prononced; the 61 episode show prononced them a certain way, so an adaption of said show should as well. It's not just how they prononced them, but that every time I heard it, I had to go, "Who the fuck is that?" before realizing what they meant. And the fact that they whitewashed the three main characters as well, makes me facepalm everytime I here a character call the little white kid Ong. As a friend of mine put it, who the fuck are they kidding?

I thought Aang's fights were kinda boring sometimes. All of the bending in this movie takes *far *too long to actually work. Compare some of the fighting to that of the show. The show is far more fluid and wastes nothing. It actually looks like a matial art imo. In the movie the benders look like a bunch of LARP players waving their arms and trying really hard not to look stupid in the process.

And don't get me started on the fucking dragon. Is it really so hard to get an old guy and dress him in some fancy clothes? Did they have to have a dragon fufill Roku's roll, without providing any explaination for it whatsoever? Who the hell is that dragon? Why doesn't he be straight with Aang? Where the fuck is Roku?

But that's just my opinion. If you like it, then good for you. You've succeed were I failed

EDIT - Wow, that was longer than I thought.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, if I remember correctly, in the show Roku's dragon takes Aang to him. Maybe that is how it is in the second? If they make a second?



We shouldn't have to wait for a second movie to explain the main plot. Thats like finding out in The Two Towers that Frodo needs to destroy the ring. Also I wouldn't get my hopes up for a second movie if I were you, and if a second is made it is just about certain it will bomb. I don't want to know know what they would do to Toph, Azula, Mai, and Ty Lee.

I really find it hard to believe fans of Avatar actually like this. The whole movie was a constant kick in the balls to Avatar fans. I am willing to bet the creators of Avatar might have cried after seeing this, and not tears of joy. Can't wait till comic con to hear what they thought of this shit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Did you guys honestly think a 20 episode season would make a short but not too short, movie that was also godly? Did you actually expect a movie that emulated everything the show had and not be too long? Or have some problem? 

I think the only movie that actually did that was LOTR...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

I think we'd all be happier if we considered that AtLA never needed a movie, really, I don't think it's possible to live up to the show.

Then again, it's entirely likely that the movie spurred on Korra.

So, I guess take what you can, and remember the MST3K mantra.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

That's like saying we didn't deserve the awesomeness that is LOTR or that the world could have lived without Mortal Kombat.... 

We needed those.

Avatar the Last Airbender is among the greatest animation TV shows ever. It deserves a movie.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

No, it doesn't, if the subsequent movie doesn't live up to it, it would damage AtLA, well, more likely, AtLK.

AtLA doesn't deserve a movie, it just deserves to be watched, and supported.

And remember how this all started, it was just a pet project to M. Night.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

> ....it would damage AtLA, well, more likely, AtLK.



Didn't damage it so far and people "hate" it. Movies based off of shows, books or anything else, will not effect the series it comes from: LOTR, Eragon, Avatar the Last Airebender, Lemony Snicket series, How to Train your dragon, Chronicles of Narnia and Harry Potter are good ones to start with.

There are the few bad ones, of course.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I am. pek
> 
> I don't mind what others say. I'm a fan, but I won't let anything blind me. That is how things go.
> 
> ...


Except fans aren't the only people who think this movie is a steaming pile of trash.



> Did you guys honestly think a 20 episode season would make a short but not too short, movie that was also godly? Did you actually expect a movie that emulated everything the show had and not be too long? Or have some problem?
> 
> I think the only movie that actually did that was LOTR...


No, I just didn't expect it to be a godawful excuse for a film.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Except fans aren't the only people who think this movie is a steaming pile of trash.
> 
> No, I just didn't expect it to be a godawful excuse for a film.



Most of the good reviews are coming from non fans, first timers. 

Its not that bad, is it? 
What about WaterWorld? Twilight? Alice in Wonderland (which tried to fit two books in one)?


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Did you guys honestly think a 20 episode season would make a short but not too short, movie that was also godly? Did you actually expect a movie that emulated everything the show had and not be too long? Or have some problem?
> 
> I think the only movie that actually did that was LOTR...



Although I thought the pacing of the movie was crap, I don't hold that against M.Night too much. As it's been pointed out, Avatar has a lot of important plot points. I kinda expected the story to suffer for it.

But there are a lot more problems with TLA than the plot pace. IMO, he could have easily cut that Earth prison segment for the Kyoshi Warriors, or edit they're role so that they're present when the Earthbenders revolt. They could even have some background flirting between Sokka and Suki, setting up for their romance in Book 2 and 3. Instead we got a prison full of dumbass Earthbenders WITH THE EARTH ALL AROUND THEM!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Although I thought the pacing of the movie was crap, I don't hold that against M.Night too much. As it's been pointed out, Avatar has a lot of important plot points. I kinda expected the story to suffer for it.
> 
> But there are a lot more problems with TLA than the plot pace. IMO, he could have easily cut that Earth prison segment for the Kyoshi Warriors, or edit they're role so that they're present when the Earthbenders revolt. They could even have some background flirting between Sokka and Suki, setting up for their romance in Book 2 and 3. Instead we got a prison full of dumbass Earthbenders WITH THE EARTH ALL AROUND THEM!



Well, they were in it, ya know. But he wanted them to have more story, so he's saving them. 

Yea, the Prison scene was pretty funny, especially since there were like ten Firebender soliders there.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Most of the good reviews are coming from non fans, first timers.
> 
> Its not that bad, is it?
> What about WaterWorld? Twilight? Alice in Wonderland (which tried to fit two books in one)?


Are you kidding?

An overwhelmingly majority of the reviews are EXTREMELY negative, if you go by RT maybe 8% are good reviews.

What you're saying is basically: "Hey, most people thinks it's a terrible excuse for a film; but someone likes it so it's not that bad is it!"

There are TONS of people who like Twilight, does that make it a good film?

Also, I'm absolutely certain that any good review this movie gets from a non-fan is because they like the overall lore of the film (which it gets from the cartoon).


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Most of the good reviews are coming from non fans, first timers.
> 
> Its not that bad, is it?
> What about WaterWorld? Twilight? Alice in Wonderland (which tried to fit two books in one)?



Waterworld is a whole nother level of crap. Even TLA isn't that bad. Twilight, meh, it's good snark bait.

Prior to Alice in Wonderland, the only experience I have with the mythos is from Kingdom Hearts, so I didn't think it was a bad picture. Honestly, I don't have a lot a feelings for that movie. The effects for the cat were nice and it had some interesting lines ('You have poor evaporating skills' got a chuckle out of me), but it was forgetable.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2010)

So far, it's performing well. According to Box Office Mojo, TLA sits at about 57 million after four days.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Didn't damage it so far and people "hate" it. Movies based off of shows, books or anything else, will not effect the series it comes from: LOTR, Eragon, Avatar the Last Airebender, Lemony Snicket series, How to Train your dragon, Chronicles of Narnia and Harry Potter are good ones to start with.
> 
> There are the few bad ones, of course.


Except, all the movies you named there, are not being paid for by the same company that paid for the original series. Paramount owns AtLA the original series, and the movie as well.

It's a very different thing when you have book adaptations, since many literature intellectual properties have nothing to do with a company who desires to make an adaptation. The authors have to be asked permission, because they do not work for companies like Dreamworks, or the like, and if anything happens, oh well, not their problem, they will be largely unaffected.

Try to think more next time.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Did you guys honestly think a 20 episode season would make a short but not too short, movie that was also godly? Did you actually expect a movie that emulated everything the show had and not be too long? Or have some problem?
> 
> I think the only movie that actually did that was LOTR...



I would of just at least expected him to get the main plot down. I guess thats too much to ask for though. Or maybe some character development, or maybe some good pacing, or maybe some good acting, or maybe some good music, or maybe some cool fight scenes, or maybe some comedy. Believe it or not the first season of Avatar could be well told in a 2 1/2 hour film, with any director other than M.Night. I really don't see what you like about this film. Every time the messed up a name, or made dumb changes like the firebenders needing a source, it's just a kick in the nuts to the fans. Kind of like how DBE stuck Goku in high school, for absolutely no reason, it added nothing to the movie. Just like the changes M.Night made added nothing.

This is definitely so far the worst movie of the year. This movie would have been better off with Micheal Bay.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> I would of just at least expected him to get the main plot down. I guess thats too much to ask for though. Or maybe some character development, or maybe some good pacing, or maybe some good acting, or maybe some good music, or maybe some cool fight scenes, or maybe some comedy. Believe it or not the first season of Avatar could be well told in a 2 1/2 hour film, with any director other than M.Night. I really don't see what you like about this film. Every time the messed up a name, or made dumb changes like the firebenders needing a source, it's just a kick in the nuts to the fans. Kind of like how DBE stuck Goku in high school, for absolutely no reason, it added nothing to the movie. Just like the changes M.Night made added nothing.
> 
> This is definitely so far the worst movie of the year. This movie would have been better off with Micheal Bay.


Book 1 would've been relatively easy, book 2 would be the most difficult I think, then book 3 would go back to being relatively easy to adapt.

So, yeah, it's feasible, and may be done within a reasonable run time as well, since as Jove said, Book 1 was kinda straightforward


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, they were in it, ya know. But he wanted them to have more story, so he's saving them.
> 
> Yea, the Prison scene was pretty funny, especially since there were like ten Firebender soliders there.



I know. But Season 2's pretty crowded in the story department as it is. We got Zuko and Iroh's arc, finding Toph, introducing the Dangerous Ladies, finding the Library, losing and regaining Appa, the Drill, Ba Sing Se, convincing the Earth King, and Crossroads of Destiny. And that's not including all that character development, like Toph getting use to the group, Zuko dealing with being a fugitive, Suki and Sokka's relationship, Aang and Katara's developing emotions for each other, and Aang mastering the Avatar State.

Introducing the Kyoshi Warriors too? A lot of shit's getting the ax, and that's not even getting into Season 3, if we get that far.

And of all the things he kept in Haru? Who is really unimportant? For what purpose? So they could "Start a Rebellion!"


----------



## Shade (Jul 5, 2010)

Holy shit, Jove, do you, by any chance, have to the modpower here to ban users from threads? This is getting ridiculous. 

Anyway, as much as I want to support Mike and Bryan and their AtLK efforts, if I was to pay to see this movie, I would also be supporting M. Night in making a sequel to it. From all that's happened, that's not something we want. At all. So I'm just going to pay for Toy Story and sneak in.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 5, 2010)

Could be a jerk and twist your balls or I could be civil...

Civil it is...

I have to say, after all the repeats I've seen of the show, and owning the third season on DVD, I'm not as big of a Avatar fan as the rest of you when it concerns the movie.

I don't know if that means it's a little easier to enjoy the movie's content or what have you, but as far as adaptations go, it's a very decent one. Much better than the one Dragonball received.

It just means that I'm not as nitpicky about the movie as the rest of you.

Consider the challenge one has to do to compress a 20 episode season into a 103 minute film. I'd say for the time encompassed it wasn't bad.

As for Aang's excuse to run away after being told Avatars cannot have a family, it's a much more serious reason rather than simply shirking off training. Yes, I understand that Avatar Roku having a family is a major point in the original story, but people would have more sympathy with Aang if he ran off due to being told he can't have a family rather than simply running off to avoid training. It makes the fact that he lost everyone at the Southern Air Temple a little bit more, dramatic.

As for my opinion on everything but the adaptation decay? Well the acting was flat. Aang was too serious, Katara couldn't pronounce anything, and Zuko was a little bit too angry.

Other than that they seemed to be going that way, *that way*, _that way_, and that way. It was confusing where the Gaang usually was at the moment, and the story seemed broken into too many pieces. Unfortunately that's one of the troubles of condensing a series into film, too much info and the story gets muddled. (This is also the reason I've told One Piece fans that a One Piece Live action Film adapting the series would never work...)


Overall, it's okay, better than Dragonball Evolution but not the best movie ever made.

Keep in mind guys that while it may be adapted from the series you enjoy, but Hollywood is trying to make it expand beyond your fanbase into the public's eye. Just because something happened in the original, doesn't mean the adaptation will follow action by action, that's why it's an "Adaptation" and not a live action retelling.

That's the sad truth about live action adaptations, even more so - They know that you're going to go to the theaters to see it anyway.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> *Except, all the movies you named there, are not being paid for by the same company that paid for the original series. Paramount owns AtLA the original series, and the movie as well.*
> 
> It's a very different thing when you have book adaptations, since many literature intellectual properties have nothing to do with a company who desires to make an adaptation. The authors have to be asked permission, because they do not work for companies like Dreamworks, or the like, and if anything happens, oh well, not their problem, they will be largely unaffected.
> 
> Try to think more next time.





That has nothing to do with anything. 

If your stupid theory about it hurting the show was true, then AtLA would be criticized and called bad as well because of the movie. Yet people who *hated* the *movie* still *love* the series 

Since you need work of a TV show to get this through your head:
Charlie's Angels did really, really good; The Dukes of Hazzard, The Fugitive (1993), Get Smart (2008), Mission: Impossible, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and even The X-Files (first movie).

It doesn't matter if the company that makes the movie owns the show. 



> Holy shit, Jove, do you, by any chance, have to the modpower here to ban users from threads? This is getting ridiculous.


If you mean us? Well then, I only defend myself. He's been constantly attacking me, insulting me and being a jerk. 

*Cool name by the way *


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> That has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> If your stupid theory about it hurting the show was true, then AtLA would be criticized and called bad as well because of the movie. Yet people who *hated* the *movie* still *love* the series
> 
> ...


 You are completely missing the point, and I didn't say it WILL damage the show, I said it MIGHT, and by damage, I meant future developments, like Korra.

And those TV shows are OLD and in syndication, the originals have nothing to lose if a movie adaptation years later, bombs spectacularly. 

AtLA is new in TV standards, almost fresh off the vine. It is a possibility that Korra may get affected by the movie, but not a DEFINITE possibility. A sequel to the movie would suffer more, while the status of Korra is still to be questioned now.

This is one of the situations that this is relevant, Paramount owns the show, they own the movie too, they provided the budget and rights to allow it to be done. 

Your examples are completely irrelevant, because they are incomparable to this situation.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You are completely missing the point, and I didn't say it WILL damage the show, I said it MIGHT, and by damage, I meant future developments, like Korra.
> 
> And those TV shows are OLD and in syndication, the originals have nothing to lose if a movie adaptation years later, bombs spectacularly.
> 
> ...



But at the time of those movies being made, I'm sure there was someone like you () who claimed the same shit.

It doesn't matter if you said "would" the point of my post, silly, was that your little theory was wrong. Never in movie history (or at least not enough) has a movie effected the outcome of a series. 

My post is very relevant -- maybe not to the topic -- as it talks about the *subject* you and I had *brought* up.  You claimed movies effect the series that did very well, and I showed you you were wrong. I'm sure there are a few series that have been damaged, but I'm sure that number is so low, its barely even recognizable.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> It doesn't matter if you said "would" the point of my post, silly, was that your little theory was wrong. Never in movie history (or at least not enough) has a movie effected the outcome of a series.



Well, the examples you listed don't really apply, since most of them were off the air well before the movie was made.

There's no point in arguing about this as if it's stoneclad. Fact is, there could be some exec out there who thinks that the Avatar franchise is a bad investment and pull the plug on Korra. Not saying it will happen, but it's a possibility, just as it's possible that they won't care and leave Korra alone. We have no way of knowing.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> ^
> 
> You two are idiots



I TOTALLY give a shit what you think about me.

The fuck outta here, man.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Well, the examples you listed don't really apply, since most of them were off the air well before the movie was made.
> 
> There's no point in arguing about this as if it's stoneclad. Fact is, there could be some exec out there who thinks that the Avatar franchise is a bad investment and pull the plug on Korra. Not saying it will happen, but it's a possibility, just as it's possible that they won't care and leave Korra alone. We have no way of knowing.


Avatar the Last Airbender is well over.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The 3d was an afterthought



What? **


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But at the time of those movies being made, I'm sure there was someone like you () who claimed the same shit.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you said "would" the point of my post, silly, was that your little theory was wrong. Never in movie history (or at least not enough) has a movie effected the outcome of a series.
> 
> My post is very relevant -- maybe not to the topic -- as it talks about the *subject* you and I had *brought* up.  You claimed movies effect the series that did very well, and I showed you you were wrong. I'm sure there are a few series that have been damaged, but I'm sure that number is so low, its barely even recognizable.


What?...

It's not a theory, it's a possibility that befalls many IPs, and happens moreso, when the company actually owns the original property that was based off of. This is one of the few situations that this MAY happen. Book adaptations have nothing to fear, if the company has no hand in publishing the books, the same goes for any property that is not principally owned by the producer of it's derivation.

The only things to get damaged pertaining to Avatar, is the movie rights, definitely. The new series rights, possibly, though, not definitely.





Avalon said:


> What? **


They didn't put any work into it, plus, everything looks darker.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Avatar the Last Airbender is well over.



But Korra hasn't even started yet, and collector edition dvds of season 1 are out. Clearly a different situation than Dukes of Hazard or Charlies Angels. Korra is obviously related to AtLA, and some crazy exec could see the franchise as a bad investment if the movie underperforms and not waste money on any further Avatar based ventures, like Korra or collector editions of S2 and 3.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

> I TOTALLY give a shit what you think about me.
> 
> The fuck outta here, man.



Just ignore them. If you like it, then you liked it ^.^
I liked it a lot as well. 

So we should hear something new about Korra later in this month guys. 




> But Korra hasn't even started yet, and collector edition dvds of season 1 are out. Clearly a different situation than Dukes of Hazard or Charlies Angels. Korra is obviously related to AtLA, and some crazy exec could see the franchise as a bad investment if the movie underperforms and not waste money on any further Avatar based ventures, like Korra or collector editions of S2 and 3.


Yes, Korra hasn't been made yet, but AtLA has. Reikai brought that up as well, I'm pointing out that its not true.



ReikaiDemon said:


> What?...
> 
> It's not a theory, it's a possibility that befalls many IPs, and happens moreso, when the company actually owns the original property that was based off of. This is one of the few situations that this MAY happen. Book adaptations have nothing to feel, if the company has no hand in publishing the books, the same goes for any property that is not principally owned by the producer of it's derivation.
> 
> The only things to get damaged pertaining to Avatar, is the movie rights, definitely. The new series rights, possibly, though, not definitely.



Theory, shit, mindless words. 

Even if books aren't magically effected by this craziness you provided, I listed shows. Don't say they don't count 'cause they were over at the time of the movie, or are over. Because you mentioned both Avatar the Last Airbender and Korra.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2010)

Personally, as much as I loved the series, I won't feel any great loss if The Legend of Korra never leaves the ground.

Don't get me wrong; I'd love to see it, and if it does launch I definitely will.  But the first series was a complete and enjoyable enough series for me that I don't necessarily need another foray into the world of Avatar unless Mike and Bryan do a hell of a job adding complexity to it.  

That was one of the things that I didn't like about the series honestly; that it was so one-dimensional to me (I know it was a kids' series and all, but still; once you've read stories by Robert Jordan and Steven Eriksosn, you ideas about stories and how they should be told change).  If the creators expand the history, cultures and stories of the Avatar world, it would do a lot for the second series.  But if Korra is basically a retelling of the first one...I'll watch it, but probably with a "meh" reaction the whole while.

/two cents


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I TOTALLY give a shit what you think about me.
> 
> The fuck outta here, man.


Idiot             .


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Just ignore them. If you like it, then you liked it ^.^
> I liked it a lot as well.
> 
> So we should hear something new about Korra later in this month guys.
> ...


I referred to AtLA as an IP, Korra counts as part of it. And besides, there's still no telling whether or not any of the loose ends in AtLA would be tied up yet.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, Korra hasn't been made yet, but AtLA has. Reikai brought that up as well, I'm pointing out that its not true.



What's not true? I was never refering to AtLA, only Korra and the DVDs.

Regardless, I'm done with the whole issue. It's possible the might do something with Korra, it's possible they won't. It's possible the movie will have something to do with it. It's possilbe that it won't. I'm just going to wait and see instead of talking about an issue none of us have any (concrete, straight from the source) knowledge of or control over.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Slow your roll guys, we still need blu-ray boxsets


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Slow your roll guys, we still need blu-ray boxsets


Or download the 1080p versions off of your favorite pay network


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Or buy the Blu-Ray box sets for all of the features


----------



## Roy (Jul 5, 2010)

Or you can be streaming them, like me.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

And not own them or know the whole story?  No thanks.


----------



## Roy (Jul 5, 2010)

I only buy DVD's if they're worth my money. That's why I have all 3 original 2 disks editions of LotR as well as the Expanded Editions. 

But I guess in this day and age you can find the special features anywhere online.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

You can get off with a pass since you're new to the series, but this is one of the greatest cartoons of all time.  True Story.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Personally, as much as I loved the series, I won't feel any great loss if The Legend of Korra never leaves the ground.



Umm, since members with 3 digit postcounts aren't welcome here, I'd just like to address this issue.

Korra is already in production since May-June of this year, as job openings have been posted. Nick says the project name, and there are 2 categories of job openings related to Avatar.

First would be the Avatar Mini-Series. Second would be ATLK.

So yeah, there's no doubt. 

Source: ASN


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright, here we go. 




> Moral ambiguity seems completely absent: Zuko shows very little captivating villainy. In fact, he shows us barely anything at all, a tactless translation of Avatar's most exquisite character. Iroh's character retains hardly any of the mystery the show hinted at in Book 1. And, of course, the movie totally disregards the lighthearted nature of the show, presenting us not merely a mess but a emotionally monochromatic mess.



Er, I saw the moral ambiguity quite clearly....Zuko, in both adaptations, is a good kid trying to be a bad kind because he thinks thats the way things are. Now, in a sense, this is a hard argument on my side because I personally hated Zuko in the cartoon.

I hated the fact that the cartoon didnt seem to know whether to take him seriously at first. He is like Avatar's eqivalent of "Team Rocket". He was a joke. But then suddenly he would go into emo mode and its taken to the point where in later seasons, he's spewing the most pretentious dialogue in the show(yelling at the lightening for example). In a sense, Book One Zuko is pretty schizophrenic in terms of tone. 

Hell, one of the first images I remember of him in the show is getting a boomerang in the head by Sokka. In the movie, he just feels like less of a bitch. He doesn't whine and the only scenes that comes close to it is when he says he temperarily had his honor back(which I thought Patel nailed, making the audience realize he isnt going to be that evil while not beating them over the head with it) and when he's getting exposition out of the kid. But during that scene, its delivered so that it's as if Zuko is reminded himself of his "mistake", not crying about it. 

There is the bit where he's talking to Aang while he sleeps. I thought that scene was mucked up due to some questionable direction(doing the scene from Aang's POV was a mistake and took the emotion out of it). But what we hear of him shows that it's not that he likes what he's doing. He feels he has to do it. 



> It did maintain plot points, to a fault since it seems like M. Night handcuffed himself that way.
> 
> 
> What would I have done differently?



As I said, it's impossible to do a whole arc in one movie without breaking up the books into multiple movies or changing too much. Someone had the balls to say "They could've turned it into a 2 and a half hour movie".

That just goes to show how nerdy some of these fans are because they've forgotten "Avatar" is ultimately a kids movie, and that would be too long for a kids movie.



> I would have been more faithful to The Boy in the Iceberg and The Avatar Returns. Establish the Aang-Katara relationship. (20 min.)





Well, let's talk about this. Technically, this could work but the problem is that when does Zuko come in? In a movie, there must be an inciting incident(what pretty much sets the story in motion). Katara finding Aang can be that, but Katara isnt the main character so that doesnt work. Is Zuko's arrival the inciting incident? That could work. But remember that the 1st act has to be a decision. What is Aangs decision? To learn water bending? Thats not the plot. To defeat the Fire Nation? Too vague. 

In the movie, it's chosing to become the Avatar(when he sets the rebellion in motion). 

This is the kind of stuff you need to consider when adapting, but I dont think most people here have. Even your list doesnt seem to cover this. 

I am refering directly to a films structure. To in short, you start off introducing characters, have an insighting incident(in the movie, it probably was Zuko's arrival which for the record, I agree happened too fast) and the first act must end with the protagonist making a decision that would effect the plot. 

This is why I defend the movie so much, or seem like I'm defending a movie too much. Whether the movie sucks or not is a completely different argument, but I dont think none of you realize the futile task that is adapting it into a movie.



> [*]Shortened version of Southern Air Temple would include the Zuko-Zhao Agni Kai. That's such a pivotal scene for both Zuko and Zhao's character. (15 min.)



Here is why I dont think this would work. It reveals Zuko is not going to be the antagonist too quickly. Dont get me wrong, I love the scene and wish it was there. But you forget that this is AANG'S story. If the movie focuses too much on Zuko's character(as a fight between these 2 would ultimately be pointless for the plot), then the movie wont seem to know who it wants to follow. The result? It usually fails.

For examples of movies that make this mistake, see "Terminator Salvation" and "Public Enemies".



> [*]A condensed version of The Warriors of Kyoshi serves as the Earth Kingdom village Aang helps, beginning to learn his duty the Avatar. We remove the stuff about the girls chasing him, keep the Sokka-Suki stuff, and the battle/escape is much shorter. (10 min.)



You're being unreasonable now. Now, I do like the Kiyoshi Warriors. Suki was interesting and their fighting styles were cool. But come on, do you know how badly this would contrast with the Princess Yue subplot? If they even hinted at a Sokka-Yuki romance prior to the Sokka-Yue romance, it would make Sokka seem kind of like a dick. A TV show can get away with stuff like this because enough time goes by. In a movie, the Suki stuff will be fresh on our minds when Yue is introduced. 

Plus, the Kiyoshi Warriors would have no bearing on the plot and people will end up whining because they didnt have a big enough part.



> [*]Make an amalgam of Avatar Roku and the climax of The Blue Spirit. Inspired by the statue of Kyoshi, Aang seeks Roku's island. Instead of Avatar Roku going bonkers at the end, Zhao _does_ capture Aang, and The Blue Spirit frees him thereafter. The fighting is much shorter than M. Nights, with absolutely no goddamn slow-motion. (20 min.)



Maybe, but the slow motion was the best part of the battles imo. It totally rips off "300", but adds more of a visual style. I dont think I actually saw the episodes where Zhao captures him and Zuko rescues him, so I cant comment here.



> [*]I would combine Bato of the Water Tribe and The Storm. Bato's appearance produces Aang's panic over being abandoned. The Rock Dodging gets caught up in The Storm. Zuko's story is maintained, but really abridged, almost totally the flashbacks. (15-20 min.)



Once again, what does any of this have to do with the plot? You need to combine the plot AND character development to keep the pace going. 



> [*]Siege of the North is same as the show, except a little tighter. And, of course, that wave is _gone_. Aang is Koizilla. And we certainly don't cut Zhao and Zuko's battle, we just cut it to a brief showdown cut short by the return of the moon and Zhao's drowning death. The first ten minutes are Sokka-Suki and Katara-Pakku, the last 20-25 minutes are the climax. (30-35 min)




I agree Zhao's death should've been more similar to the cartoon.


So in the end, I just dont think you really know how the movie structure works. You take some great moments/episodes from season 1, but you cant mold them together to fit the movies structure. Do you know what people would criticize it as if it was done that way? Unfocused, convoluted and sidetracked(which ironically, is one of M. Night's weaknesses).




> But as for the other things you've alleged: I'm not sure what evidence you have, but it looks like conjecture. We've been following this film production from its inception. M. Night was not rushed. The only way that could have happened would be if he didn't script it fast enough.



Exactly......Not scripting fast enough is called being rushed. It's possible to write a good script in a month if you work hard. But adapting a TV show is much harder. Imagine if you had the job of adapting "Lost" into a movie. You'd have to go through a crapload of material are filter out parts that wont work for a movie.

As I said, my main argument for this though is that "The Last Airbender" doesnt show any of the same problems that M. Night's previous bad movies had, while still managing to kind of bad in itself. M. Night is usually good when it comes at attempting strong characterizations, development and dialogue. "The last Airbender" lacks that.

Furthermore, uneven acting usually means that there wasn't much time go rehearse or do retakes.

I know everyone here blindly hates M. Night Shyalaman. But if you actually think he was trying to make a bad movie, to "Ruin Avatar" if you will, then it just shows how blind you are. M. Night is DESPERATE to make a good movie again. To start high and fall low is even worse than starting off in the low.


----------



## Roy (Jul 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You can get off with a pass since you're new to the series, but this is one of the greatest cartoons of all time.  True Story.



I'm currently in episode 19. I really am enjoying it, just the whole no killing thing is annoying, but yeah yeah it's a cartoon etc.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Umm, since members with 3 digit postcounts aren't welcome here, I'd just like to address this issue.
> 
> Korra is already in production since May-June of this year, as job openings have been posted. Nick says the project name, and there are 2 categories of job openings related to Avatar.
> 
> ...



With info like this you're always welcomed here, but source please.

I wonder if we'll get leaks again...It feels like Season 3 all over again!


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Judging by the pages, I see that if it feels like Season 3 all over again, the waiting would be hell.

Source: piandao.org

Oh, and:



So there's a total of 3 known characters in Korra. Korra him/herself, Meelo (speculated to be Korra's bestfriend), and Jeong Su.

And take the twitter with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Kind of sucks that he won't be the Avatar...but at least we know he's a descendant of Aang (and Katara).


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Avatar Mini-Series:



> Title: Production Coordinator - Untitled Avatar Miniseries
> Location: Burbank, CA
> Company: MTV Networks
> Channel: Nickelodeon
> ...



off mtvcareers.com

So yeah. We get a 13 ep Mini-Series (as speculated ) and Korra.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

And Zhao's not dead 

its fanmade, but good nonetheless


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

Im sorry i dont listen to people with three digit post counts 

Cmon like that matters, your a wealth of new information that doesnt have to do with... _that_ movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Kind of sucks that he won't be the Avatar...but at least we know he's a descendant of Aang (and Katara).


wo is descendant of Katara and Aang?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 5, 2010)

whats this about a 13 ep miniseries aside from the new Korra?

and personally i like the possibility that the star isn't the avatar; frankly thats one of the few things i didn't like about A:TLA...i just couldn't swallow the fact that the little bald freak who should be little more than sidekick comic relief was the elemental jesus and the world depended on this sissy flake.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2010)

Saw your note Jove.

I didn't expect much when I heard about this film.  The trailer is what fucked it up for me.  I saw those trailers and they rose my expectations.  They totally fooled me.  The trailer editor/creator is a bastard for giving us hope.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> whats this about a 13 ep miniseries aside from the new Korra?
> 
> and personally i like the possibility that the star isn't the avatar; frankly thats one of the few things i didn't like about A:TLA...i just couldn't swallow the fact that the little bald freak who should be little more than sidekick comic relief was the elemental jesus and the world depended on this sissy flake.



Really? I kind of like that fact that Aang was the cheerful person he was, and not some angst ridden pretty boy, plucky idiotic underdog, deadpan snarker, or mountain of badassery with a mysterious past. I liked that Aang demonstrated that heroes and chosen ones come in different shapes and sizes.

Well, to each his own I suppose.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 5, 2010)

meh, kid seemed to be more concerned with a) running away from his problems b) getting his tiny dick wet in some annoying eskimo vaj and c) not taking his training seriously...

it isn't 'till about the end that the kid _actually_ has a plan.


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

...he's 12 years old. 

You try stopping a war when you're 12.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> ...he's 12 years old.
> 
> You try stopping a war when you're 12.



if i could control the ground beneath your feat, the tides of the ocean, the very air in your lungs and shoot fire and lightning from my finger tips I assure you the last thing you'd be worried about is a war :33


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jul 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Saw your note Jove.
> 
> I didn't expect much when I heard about this film.  The trailer is what fucked it up for me.  I saw those trailers and they rose my expectations.  They totally fooled me.  The trailer editor/creator is a bastard for giving us hope.


This is true. 



RAGING BONER said:


> meh, kid seemed to be more concerned with a) running away from his problems b) getting his tiny dick wet in some annoying eskimo vaj and c) not taking his training seriously...
> 
> it isn't 'till about the end that the kid _actually_ has a plan.



*A.* That's disgusting *B.* No shit SHERLOCK he's 12 years old. *D.* Thats the point of the story


----------



## Nimander (Jul 5, 2010)

??ᴑɼe.neʋe said:


> This is true.
> 
> 
> 
> *A.* That's disgusting *B.* No shit SHERLOCK he's 12 years old. *D.* Thats the point of the story



>calls Boner disgusting
>has pic in sig of those same two characters kissing

Never have I seen someone lose the high ground so quickly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm, just rememebered, on the high budget and questionable special effects. It should be noted that most movies that take place in an exotic location where people where period piece clothing actually costs a lot.

Hell, the Green Zone cost 100million just for taking place in Iraq.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 5, 2010)

Whats this talk about a new series? Like a new Avatar series?? If so please locate me to the place where you fine young men found this information.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> Whats this talk about a new series? Like a new Avatar series?? If so please locate me to the place where you fine young men found this information.



The creators of Avatar and M. Night are teaming up for a new series that is based more on the movie than the cartoon.


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The creators of Avatar and M. Night are teaming up for a new series that is based more on the movie than the cartoon.



what the fuck is that shit 

M. Night is fucking shit

this won't end well


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't even joke about that. No Stark, the new series has no involvement by The Sham. The original creators are working on a new show, called "Avatar: The Legend of Korra" that takes place 100 years after the end of the first show.

That's all the details they've released so far, but they plan on giving out more info at the next major comic-con.

*I repeat. There is absolutely no involvement from M. Night Suckscockalot on the new series. *


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha, I cant believe you all fell for it.

Hmm, you know, I dont think this is much worse than that first "Rebuild of Evangelion" movie. It's just an abridged version of Book One.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 5, 2010)

Phew! Thank you stab beacause i got scared for a sec. Man i have been hoping for a new series i figured it would take place 100 years from the last series end. So with that information given this thread will stay open for a long while huh?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Has the makers of Avatar expressed their opinion on the movie yet?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

I know both DiMartino and Konietzko had to sign Non-disclosure contracts, so they're not legally allowed to give their opinion on it. Though, from what I understand, NDC generally mean 'if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all... or we'll sue you'. In other words, I doubt they'd get in any trouble by saying anything positive about it, but there not allowed to bad mouth it.

With that in mind, I think the fact that they haven't said _anything at all_, is pretty telling in it's own right.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> meh, kid seemed to be more concerned with a) running away from his problems b) getting his tiny dick wet in some annoying eskimo vaj and c) not taking his training seriously...
> 
> it isn't 'till about the end that the kid _actually_ has a plan.



No he didn't seem concerned with running away from his problems. The series showed time and time again that he felt a great amount of guilt for the state of the world and was working towards fixing that problem. 

The beginning of the 3rd season, he was against pretending he was dead if I remember things correctly too, he tried putting a stop to things but he was seriously injured. 

I understand disliking a character but get your facts straight first.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I know both DiMartino and Konietzko had to sign Non-disclosure contracts, so they're not legally allowed to give their opinion on it. Though, from what I understand, NDC generally mean 'if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all... or we'll sue you'. In other words, I doubt they'd get in any trouble by saying anything positive about it, but there not allowed to bad mouth it.
> 
> With that in mind, I think the fact that they haven't said _anything at all_, is pretty telling in it's own right.



To be fair though, it's pretty soon. Usually you dont hear of the creators opinions until a few weeks later. 

But I wouldnt be surprised if they were negative on it, although they showed enthusiasm for M. Night being chosen for the project.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

The novel (I think it has 200 pages. I didn't really count lol) of the movie has a few scenes between the gang. Makes a bond between them more than the movie does.
They should have kept them, would have helped people think that the Boomerang squad actually loved each other then just _being_ there.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> But I wouldnt be surprised if they were negative on it, although they showed enthusiasm for M. Night being chosen for the project.



Initially yes. The Sham did say in an interview (the one on the special edition in the season 2 box set) that he was going to work closely with them. 

Never happened. In fact, they were originally credited as "Executive producers" but when the final trailers came out, they were just listed as "Based on a series created by..." Also consider that there's no accounts of them ever being on any of the sets, meeting any of the cast or in any way having any actual involvement. I really doubt M. Night actually kept them on at all. 

Given what horror stories I've heard about Night's ego, I'm fell fairly confident in guessing that they were probably trying to give him advice and help with the story and he threw a hissy fit and had them thrown off the project for daring to question his genius.

There are a few inferences we can draw. About a month after the casting was announced, Konietzko drew this picture of Aang:



Looking far more "Asian" than he's ever drawn the character before. A lot of fans, myself included, took this as a thinly veiled protest of the movies casting.

He also had this to say at a recent book signing:


> Benton spoke with Mike and Bryan briefly. He commended them for the accuracy and diligent research that obviously went into the cartoon *and asked about how they felt about the controversy surrounding the feature. If I recall correctly, Bryan responded that if it had been his film, things might have been done differently, but that since it was not his movie, he didn’t have any control or say in how the movie got made. *



Full article here:
Hey, It's That Guy!


----------



## Piekage (Jul 5, 2010)

Read both mangas today at Borders. The Zuko prologue was great. I can easily see it as canon to the series. Zuko himself was pretty in character with both the movie and the show. Iroh was more similar to the show than the movie. There were some small cameos as well, like the Fire Sages and the Guru. Art was pretty good too.

The other manga is basically the movie in manga form. It's better since actors aren't involved, but it has it's share of problems. It follows the movie so a bit of the dialogue made it to the pages, like that Earthbender camp scene. Katara has even _more_ exposition in the manga, and quite a few scenes are explained in flashbacks, like Aang escaping Zuko's ship. The action wasn't all that great either.

The Gaangs interactions are much better though. Not as good as the show, but if it had been in the movie, the movie would have been better. The Kyoshi Warriors were in it too. If they're role had been the same in the movie, I can see why they were cut, but it was nice to see them and imagine what they would have looked like in the flesh. Still, I wouldn't recommend a purchase. Just breeze through it at Borders if your curious.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Initially yes. The Sham did say in an interview (the one on the special edition in the season 2 box set) that he was going to work closely with them.
> 
> Never happened. In fact, they were originally credited as "Executive producers" but when the final trailers came out, they were just listed as "Based on a series created by..." Also consider that there's no accounts of them ever being on any of the sets, meeting any of the cast or in any way having any actual involvement. I really doubt M. Night actually kept them on at all.
> 
> ...


I just thought Aang's eyes are half lidded in glee, though, now that I look at it longer, that IS a particularly East Asian looking Aang


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The novel (I think it has 200 pages. I didn't really count lol) of the movie has a few scenes between the gang. Makes a bond between them more than the movie does.
> They should have kept them, would have helped people think that the Boomerang squad actually loved each other then just _being_ there.



Did the novels feature the Kyoshi warriors?
And it's called the Gaang


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> wo is descendant of Katara and Aang?



Korra obviously...how can you quote my post and not know who I was talking about.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody know when this Avatar Korra is due to air?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Did the novels feature the Kyoshi warriors?
> And it's called the Gaang



Yea, you know in the movie when Aang travels by himself to the Eastern Air Temple and gets captured? Well, when that's happen, Sokka and Katara are ambushed by Fire Nation and before they can attack, girls dressed in green drop from the trees and take them all down.

A girl steps forward and announces they are the Kyoshi warriors, and she is "Suki". 

In the episode where they are fighting the giant train thing, Sokka says "Boomer_ang_(Points to Aang, who agrees with it) squad". I kinda like that one 

I've never seen this before.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Did the novels feature the Kyoshi warriors?
> And it's called the Gaang



BoomerAang Squad is acceptable. It's canon.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> Anybody know when this Avatar Korra is due to air?



We don't know anything about Korra other than it exists, and that it's going to air after the new Mini-series, which as no set date as of yet.

I wonder what the mini-series is going to be about though.


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

I seriously doubt Korra is their decendant


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Well how else can he be an Airbender?  I mean, the nations are genetic.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

When was it ever said he or she was an Airbender?

The only facts we have so far are:
1) It takes place 100 years after the original series.
2) It's about someone named Kora.
3) There is no 3.


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

Korra isnt the airbender dummeh.
Jeong Su is the airbender


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Korra hasn't been confirmed to be an Airbender. Its a hundred years later, there could be other airbenders at the time or something.

I think Korra will be Sokka's grandkid, if its someone's child of the group. Plus, it might not even be a Waterbender. The Waterbender could have been killed, or the show skips it and it might just be Earth, or Fire. And Korra might not even be related to the Boomerang squad at all. 



> Anybody know when this Avatar Korra is due to air?


No, not yet. But more information will be released later this month 

EDIT:
Random thought.

What if Aang enegrybends select people (the people living in the temples currently) to give them Airbender abilities? If he can take away Firebending and others, why can't he give? After all, Energybending did create the other elements.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

Who was it that said Korra was an Airbender then?  Personally, I'd like him to be a waterbender, he has a water tribe sounding name.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

@Mider T: I don't think anyone did, but was just guessing he/she will be an Airbender. 

Guys...I now know TLA isn't that bad. Some guy in New Zealand died from watching it. He got bored, feel asleep and died. o.O

Thank god I didn't see it lol


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Korra is a dude? Damn, with an a at the end I was hoping for a girl.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Korra is a dude? Damn, with an a at the end I was hoping for a girl.



No, the gender or age or element, has not been revealed yet.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

We don't know if it's a boy or girl yet...but Korra seems kind of a manly name.  So that's what I'm guessing.  Besides, all water tribe names of the Southern tribe ends in A


----------



## Chee (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No, the gender or age or element, has not been revealed yet.



Ah okay. I'm hoping for a chick.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Korra's sex is also an unknown at this point. Personally, I always t6hought it sounded like a female watertribe name.

Buuut.... as long as we're speculating. I think Korra will be the next Avatar. A female waterbender. Which means Aang will serve as this series "Roku". And, assuming Korra is a teenager, that would but Aang's death (I'll assume of natural causes) somewhere in his 90's or so.


----------



## hehey (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope the Avatar is like, evil, and this Korra has to defeat him, lol.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 5, 2010)

hehey said:


> I hope the Avatar is like, evil, and this Korra has to defeat him, lol.


I hope Korra is evil and the Avatar has to end up defeating her.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

hehey said:


> I hope the Avatar is like, evil, and this Korra has to defeat him, lol.


Not really possible though, unless if evil means have to be taken to restore balance to the world. In any case, that would mean if the evil Avatar loses, then something bad happens, if the evil Avatar wins, then...Bad stuff continues...


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Given what horror stories I've heard about Night's ego, I'm fell fairly confident in guessing that they were probably trying to give him advice and help with the story and he threw a hissy fit and had them thrown off the project for daring to question his genius.
> 
> url]



Er, what horror stories may I ask exactly? 

As M. Night tends to get the same stars over and over again, I doubt he'd be THAT bad. 

It's crude to speculate like this just because one did not like the movie.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 5, 2010)

Guys, as far a I know, the site that stated that the series was 100 years into the future has released fake information in the past, so I would treat it as speculation until we get an official statement from the creators.

BTW when is the next comic con?


----------



## Quaero (Jul 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, what horror stories may I ask exactly?
> 
> As M. Night tends to get the same stars over and over again, I doubt he'd be THAT bad.
> 
> It's crude to speculate like this just because one did not like the movie.



It has been said that he rivals James Cameron in the ego department. He simply  doesn't take criticism well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Quaero said:


> It has been said that he rivals James Cameron in the ego department. He simply  doesn't take criticism well.



Once again, where is this information coming from? It sounds like you guys are just creating(or exageratting) stuff to add to the "anti-M Night" heap.

It wouldnt surprise me, as most directors worth mentioning are like this. But proof would be nice.


----------



## hehey (Jul 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Not really possible though, unless if evil means have to be taken to restore balance to the world. In any case, that would mean if the evil Avatar loses, then something bad happens, if the evil Avatar wins, then...Bad stuff continues...



What if the avatar just decides to screw his duties and use his powers for selfish reasons?, honestly, i think an avatar would make a great villain, control over 4 elements AND avatar state!?, come on, when the heroes somehow manage to beat him against the odds itl be way cooler than the curb stomp that was Aang versus teh fire lord.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

That would sort of betray the whole "Avatar must keep the peace" theme..........I LOVE IT! AVATAR SHOULD TOTALLY BE A VILLAIN.

They should make him a genocidal rapist and shit who likes to eat babies.

Actually, that does sound like a good idea but damn, who could defeat him/her then?


----------



## hehey (Jul 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, that does sound like a good idea but damn, *who could defeat him/her then?*


that would be the interesting part, seeing how overpowerd Aang was against the fire lord just makes me wish that an evil avatar would come along.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 5, 2010)

I never knew the cartoon had an over abundant amount of brown people.

Never watched the cartoon, but isn't the setting of this show suppose to be equivalent to East Asia (particularly chinese/korean/japanese) setting?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> When was it ever said he or she was an Airbender?
> 
> The only facts we have so far are:
> 1) It takes place 100 years after the original series.
> ...



Woah woah woah.

#1 is _not_ confirmed.



MartialHorror said:


> Er, what horror stories may I ask exactly?
> 
> As M. Night tends to get the same stars over and over again, I doubt he'd be THAT bad.
> 
> It's crude to speculate like this just because one did not like the movie.



We have The Man Who Heard Voices: Or, How M. Night Shyamalan Risked His Career on a Fairy Tale, which, even as a fluff piece, still presents M. Night as fragile and unable to accept criticism.

And here's an article related to it: 

And "most directors are like this" isn't a valid response.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

hehey said:


> What if the avatar just decides to screw his duties and use his powers for selfish reasons?, honestly, i think an avatar would make a great villain, control over 4 elements AND avatar state!?, come on, when the heroes somehow manage to beat him against the odds itl be way cooler than the curb stomp that was Aang versus teh fire lord.


Except that wouldn't be possible, the "evil" Avatar wouldn't be able to achieve Avatar state if he/she/it was "evil", or perhaps they wouldn't be able to have any of the powers the Avatar normally has over the elements. Plus, since the Avatar line is fully present in an Avatar, then they can easily wrest control of the current incarnation.


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

I would like to draw attention to the fact that heroes nolonger has a sub forum, and futurama now has one.

Well..., if a cartoon series that had been cancelled for about 5 years can get a sub forum, im sure we have a chance :/


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2010)

In rethinking over the movie and then rewatching Seige of the North, I realized Princess Yue must have been working with Admiral Zhao and the Fire Nation in the plot to kill the Moon Spirit. She obviously uses the Fire Nation to get rid of the old Moon Spirit so she can become the Moon.

She knows Tui (Moon Spirit) and La (Ocean Spirit) lived in the pond because that was how she was healed as an infant. Yet, she sends Aang on a wild goose chase through the Spirit World, providing the opportunity for Zuko to steal Aang and Zhao to waltz in and capture Tui.

Yue just wasn't happy with being worshiped by the Northern Water Tribe; she had to be worshiped by all Waterbenders and feared by all Firebenders. The power-hungry bitch.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

There are 3 confirmed characters:

1.) Korra
2.) Meelo
3.) Jeong Su the Airbender

Hey, It's That Guy!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I would like to draw attention to the fact that heroes nolonger has a sub forum, and futurama now has one.
> 
> Well..., if a cartoon series that had been cancelled for about 5 years can get a sub forum, im sure we have a chance :/



I still don't understand why some of you want a subforum. It's a meaningless distinction, and the beauty of our thread is that it's the omnibus Avatar thread.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> In rethinking over the movie and then rewatching Seige of the North, I realized Princess Yue must have been working with Admiral Zhao and the Fire Nation in the plot to kill the Moon Spirit. She obviously uses the Fire Nation to get rid of the old Moon Spirit so she can become the Moon.
> 
> She knows Tui (Moon Spirit) and La (Ocean Spirit) lived in the pond because that was how she was healed as an infant. Yet, she sends Aang on a wild goose chase through the Spirit World, providing the opportunity for Zuko to steal Aang and Zhao to waltz in and capture Tui.
> 
> Yue just wasn't happy with being worshiped by the Northern Water Tribe; she had to be worshiped by all Waterbenders and feared by all Firebenders. The power-hungry bitch.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> There are 3 confirmed characters:
> 
> 1.) Korra
> 2.) Meelo
> ...



There's also the speculation that there's a new land aside from the Four Nations


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> There are 3 confirmed characters:
> 
> 1.) Korra
> 2.) Meelo
> ...



Got a source where these names are confirmed?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> I never knew the cartoon had an over abundant amount of brown people.
> 
> Never watched the cartoon, but isn't the setting of this show suppose to be equivalent to East Asia (particularly chinese/korean/japanese) setting?



The water tribes are very much inspired by Inuit cultures. Sokka and Katara (two of the main characters) are from the southern water tribe.


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> We don't know if it's a boy or girl yet...but Korra seems kind of a manly name.  So that's what I'm guessing.  Besides, all water tribe names of the Southern tribe ends in A



*Bato* of the mother Fcking Water Tribe 

If you wanna talk about names, i think a more appropiate discussion would be...

*K*atara
*K*ana
and *K*ya

My assumeption based on names is that Korra is a water tribe girl. Seeing as that of the known names, Hana is the only female water tribe member who doesnt start with K


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> Got a source where these names are confirmed?



Someone posted this guys twitter page a couple pages ago.

He is a voice actor who signed on to play the role of Jeong Su, he also disclosed that jeong su is an airbender


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> Got a source where these names are confirmed?





That's Meelo's voice actor's resume


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Someone posted this guys twitter page a couple pages ago.
> 
> He is a voice actor who signed on to play the role of Jeong Su, he also disclosed that jeong su is an airbender



Oh I was the one who posted it 

his demo reel:


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> That's Meelo's voice actor's resume



But where does it say that this kid will play this 'meelo'

At any rate i guess this meelo is child fodder.
like the water tribe kids from the first episodes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2010)

It's interesting, but I'm not convinced of _anything_ until it passes through the lips of Michael Dante DiMartino, Bryan Konietzko, or Aaron Ehasz.


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> I still don't understand why some of you want a subforum. It's a meaningless distinction, and the beauty of our thread is that it's the omnibus Avatar thread.



Turns out, its actually a TV show of the Month sub section.

I guess it wouldnt be that bad if legend of Korra got ahold of it for a month on its debut.

Cmon Jove, doesnt that sound good?


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Well  and 

Proof that it's genuine. Whooo.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, we knew of the first tweet. The second one is new, but again, I'm not going to believe anything about details unless it's from Mike/Bryan/Aaron. Meelo could be the new Haru, for all we know.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I know Aang had to have sired children, but what about this theory:
_
What if Aang enegrybends select people (the people living in the temples currently) to give them Airbender abilities? If he can take away Firebending and others, why can't he give? After all, Energybending did create the other elements._

With the above, he can have Airbenders that aren't family, therefore he can increase the population.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

> KONIETZKO: ....Also, we're just trying...we do have a new idea, and we're just seeing if it's going to happen or not.
> TZN: Can you say if it's Avatar-related, or is it something new?
> DIMARTINO: Yeah. It's a new incarnation of the Avatar story.
> KONIETZKO: But, we don't know. We'll see if we can get to make it. There are things that we control and things we don't. That's all I can say.



Came from the Comic Con Interview I believe. Still searching for the vid/interview.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> After all, Energybending did create the other elements.




Also, didn't Mike and Bryan mention that culture, not just genetics, helped decide a person's bending?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Came from the Comic Con Interview I believe. Still searching for the vid/interview.



Yes, more information will be released around the 20th of this month. I posted a link to it back a couple pages I do believe 



> Also, didn't Mike and Bryan mention that culture, not just genetics, helped decide a person's bending?


I dunno. I've never heard that.

All I know is that the Lion Turtle told Aang about it and taught him the ability. If he can take, he can create like how energybending (and avatars) created the other elements.

Well, it seems logical to me. 

EDIT:
Dang, I can't find the link >.>


----------



## Kirito (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, more information will be released around the 20th of this month. I posted a link to it back a couple pages I do believe



Link please? 



Here's the link for those too lazy.


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Also, didn't Mike and Bryan mention that culture, not just genetics, helped decide a person's bending?



Exacta!
... now wheres that manga panel...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

I dunno, the finale screamed to me "One time thing only" as far as Energybending goes...I'm still hoping that Jeong Su is Aang and Katara's descendant.  One does wonder however, if two different benders mate, how does genetics choose the element of the child?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

The first Avatar didn't create the elements, element bending was a natural progression of energybending, where instead of pure chi acting on another person's chi, or chi anywhere else, they channeled it through/manipulated the already existing surrounding elements.

It would be interesting if the next Avatar wasn't human...


----------



## Burke (Jul 5, 2010)

Relating to the "Science of Bending", a topic that has been discussed NUMEROUS times...



> ***Interviewers note: About 20 mins after the interview, Bryan came back to me and we spoke a little more about the basis of bending off recorder. He described bending as more of a talent. You have some genetic basis for potential, but you could go your whole life without developing the talent into ability. Some people have more inherent talent than others, while others with minimal inherent talent can still develop it through hard work and practice. He reiterated a connection to the spiritual energies is the underlying basis. How it manifests is based on upbringing and experience.



Anyone anywhere at any time could be an airbender, and never know it because there never was anyone to teach them.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> It would be interesting if the next Avatar wasn't human...


Winged-Lemur for Avatar!!!


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

I remember Mike and Bryan actually addressing that at a convention once. Two benders of different elements would either have a kid who would either not be a bender at all, or just be able to bend one element or the other. It wouldn't mix (in other words, you wouldn't get someone who could bend both elements).

THey said that they really didn't want to get too much into the "science" of it, since bending is supposed to be kind of an ambiguous spiritual thing.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

^I'm pretty sure we all know they wouldn't bend two elements, just was whatever element chose at random or what?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

I believe the cultural aspect plays within the knowledge of Jing, actions in which chi are directed towards whatever means. Certain actions allow certain movement or utilization of chi, which sounds to be integral to the distinction of bending elements


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^I'm pretty sure we all know they wouldn't bend two elements, just was whatever element chose at random or what?



I just had to throw that in there since I've seen some fanfic writers get retarded with the idea.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Winged-Lemur for Avatar!!!


Proof positive that the next Avatar is a Bat Lemur 



> --(Momo jumps onto Aang shoulder and chitters)--
> 
> 
> *Aang*: Hey, Momo!
> *King Bumi*: Momo's mastered a few jings himself!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

Jove said:


> We have The Man Who Heard Voices: Or, How M. Night Shyamalan Risked His Career on a Fairy Tale, which, even as a fluff piece, still presents M. Night as fragile and unable to accept criticism.
> 
> And here's an article related to it:
> 
> And "most directors are like this" isn't a valid response.



First off, remember that this happens between most directors/actors/especially writers and their studios.You say that the most directors being like this isn't a valid response, but it is. To be a successful director, you have to have enough ego to do this.

But point one, the whole Lady in the Water thing is controversial because there have been several stories. Some say, as your article indicates, that M. Night left Disney. Others actually say that Disney simply said they wouldnt make the film, and M. Night left. 

Regardless, based on the link you provided, it's indicated that M. Night _realized he was wrong_. 

Even if he didnt, a partnership breaking up due to creative differences is not a horror story and is tragically common. M. Night did nothing more than what Clint Eastwood did with Universal over "The Beguiled"(or Eastwood with Leone), what Hitchcock did with just about everyone who worked with him(actually, those are horror stories), Robin Williams did this is Disney(twice!), Joss Whedon did this with Fox, Conan did it to NBC, Kirk Douglass and Stanley Kubrick broke up despite being friends, Orson Welles left studios after they cut his pictures poorly and those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head.

It happens all the time, and I dont see how creative differences makes M. Night a horrible egomaniac. 

Once again, he gets big stars to work with him more than once. Bruce Willis is apparently going to be in his next movie(not an Avatar sequel) too. 

So you're going to have to do better than that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Link please?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link for those too lazy.



I tried (see previous post, I made an edit) but, I guess I can try and find it again. But it was seriously a small post from someone who had inside access. They said they would be either in Comi-Con or some other similar event later this month....



> The first Avatar didn't create the elements, element bending was a natural progression of energybending, where instead of pure chi acting on another person's chi, or chi anywhere else, they channeled it through/manipulated the already existing surrounding elements.
> 
> It would be interesting if the next Avatar wasn't human...


The first Avatar (not be specific to anyone)to use Energybending (which is what I meant, since you know, I have no idea who the very first Avatar was )

And through Energybending, came another bending, correct? Therefore creating other elements. Seriously, why are you always trying to start something with me?



> Energybending is the ability to bend life energy. It predates the main four bending arts, as well as the arrival of the Avatar and the formation of the Four Nations.
> 
> Before the arrival of the Avatar (Other Avatars later used this ability) into the world, and the separation of the four elements, people bent the energy within themselves. They discovered the other four bending arts, and over time knowledge of Energybending was almost completely lost. The last known keeper of the art was an ancient Lion Turtle, who later passed it down to Avatar Aang, who used it to remove Ozai's Firebending forever.
> 
> The capabilities of Energybending are not well understood; what is known is that bending a person's life energy can impart them with knowledge instantly or remove one's bending completely. This bending art is dissimilar to the others because it is so perilous to the user, which is why so few have ever used it.


And before you say anything else:


> It has been confirmed that *Aang is not the first Avatar to learn Energybending*. There have been others. However, there are few who have learned this bending and even fewer who have used it due to its dangers. Having appeared in only one episode of the series, the full range and potential of the discipline is not shown.



I never stated the First Avatar created the elements, okay?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

> And "most directors are like this" isn't a valid response.



But they are, other than the ones MH posted, theres Fox and Cameron who have always had a shaky relationship. Heck Alex Proyas claimed he'd never work with Fox again after I Robot because of how they made him change the film.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

But it sounds like you said they created the elements themselves, not just the art of bending the elements.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> But it sounds like you said they created the elements themselves, not just the art of bending the elements.



Then you should probably re-read what I had said.... 

I had no idea there were other characters confirmed....


----------



## hehey (Jul 5, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Except that wouldn't be possible, the "evil" Avatar wouldn't be able to achieve Avatar state if he/she/it was "evil", or perhaps they wouldn't be able to have any of the powers the Avatar normally has over the elements. Plus, since the Avatar line is fully present in an Avatar, then they can easily wrest control of the current incarnation.


Fine, no avatar state, but still, a villain with all 4 elements would be a great overpowered villain for some underdogs to defeat... i hope it happens someday.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 5, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> All I know is that the Lion Turtle told Aang about it and taught him the ability. If he can take, he can create *like how energybending (and avatars) created the other elements.*


You said it yourself...


----------



## Quaero (Jul 5, 2010)

> At the signing, rumors swirled about a new animated series in the works, Avatar: The Legend of Korra. The creators told us that they couldn?t say anything at the signing, but to expect an announcement, soon.
> 
> Mike: I asked ?Comic Con?? and they said ?Sooner than that, hopefully.?



This is from the signing of art-books, racebender site staff asked Bryan and Mike about Legend Of Korra and that was the answer. 

Link: source

That is why I ask again, when is the next comic con?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 5, 2010)

According to Avatar Extras, Momo was originally intended to be the reincarnated form of Monk Gyatso but it was scrapped.  That would've been pretty cool.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> According to Avatar Extras, Momo was originally intended to be the reincarnated form of Monk Gyatso but it was scrapped.  That would've been pretty cool.


Momo :*unusually deep voice*"Aang...I am your adoptive father figure..."


hehey said:


> Fine, no avatar state, but  still, a villain with  all 4 elements would be a great overpowered villain for some underdogs  to defeat... i hope it happens someday.



You know, now that you mentioned it, I've always wondered if the ability  to bend ALL the elements wasn't an exclusive ability of the Avatar. For  that matter, perhaps since the bending arts are analogous to each other  by pairs (Water and Air are Yin styles, and Earth and Fire are Yang  styles), then perhaps it might be possible to learn either more than one  art. Or perhaps be able to teach a person that was raised as a  waterbender, but not taught waterbending, the art of airbending.


----------



## Burke (Jul 6, 2010)

I have an idea!
Lest bring back shipping convo! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrN310v4jQU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I have an idea!
> Lest bring back shipping convo!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrN310v4jQU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


The most absolute OTP of them all


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrN310v4jQU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Aw Hell Naw!!! 

Iroh*X*Toph is so much better.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

Tokka bout a change of subject.

 /sokkahumor


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn this thread moves quickly...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Aw Hell Naw!!!
> 
> Iroh*X*Toph is so much better.


I dunno, Toph is rather butch...


MartialHorror said:


> Damn this thread moves quickly...


It just got really active because of the movie


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You said it yourself...



() meant a thought, and it was actually suppose to be (and avatars used this) but I forgot to add the rest because I was hard at work looking for that link (). Avatars used Energybending and the Energybending made (not like how you think I mean "made") the other element bending abilities.

If I had meant Avatars created it, I wouldn't have first said this:


> What if Aang enegrybends select people (the people living in the temples currently) to give them Airbender abilities? If he can take away Firebending and others, why can't he give? After all, Energybending did create the other elements.
> 
> With the above, he can have Airbenders that aren't family, therefore he can increase the population.



I just made a typo in my post and forgot to add the last of my thought into it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I dunno, Toph is rather butch...


So?  They have such chemistry when alone "drinking tea". And Iroh doesn't need some timid, little thing [see: June].


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> So?  They have such chemistry when alone "drinking tea".



Toph and Iroh! 


You guys silly. I love that pek


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> So?  They have such chemistry when alone "drinking tea". And Iroh doesn't need some timid, little thing [see: June].


I see...So Iroh does the cooking?...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I see...So Iroh does the cooking?...


Have you seen Iroh in an apron?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Have you seen Iroh in an apron?


Toph doesn't 

Is Toph even interested in guys?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Have you seen Iroh in an apron?



Iroh is so cute and kind. Although I'm led to believe Iroh had a wife, or has one. Although, it never really states what happened to her lol

Toph is a little young, isn't she.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Iroh is so cute and kind. Although I'm led to believe Iroh had a wife, or has one. Although, it never really states what happened to her lol
> 
> Toph is a little young, isn't she.


How else would he have a son?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> How else would he have a son?



There you go again. Do you even try to understand my posts?

Of course he had a wife! She could have *died*, or they could have split up. Or he told her he was leaving with Zuko. Jeez man, what is wrong with you.



> Iroh is so cute and kind. Although I'm led to believe Iroh *had*(COULD HAVE DIED!) a wife, or has(COULD STILL BE LIVING!) one. Although, it never really *states what happened*(DOESN'T TELL YOU WHAT HAPPENED TO HER!) to her lol



Jeez.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 6, 2010)

I love Tokka. 

But Taco was so much better.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

The Duchess said:


> I love Tokka.
> 
> But Taco was so much better.



Taco?

I didn't know until recently, that the creators actually wanted to show that Toph is romantically involved with Sokka. I didn't see them (the creators) feeling that way, especially acting on it. I think that's pretty cool too. 

I laughed when I found out Toph was originally suppose to be a man to break down Sokka and make him feel bad for being a nerd of some sort. It got even better when I read that a little girl would do that part even better.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> There you go again. Do you even try to understand my posts?
> 
> Of course he had a wife! She could have *died*, or they could have split up. Or he told her he was leaving with Zuko. Jeez man, what is wrong with you.
> 
> ...


U mad


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a Tokka supporter (see the post I made above) but hate fanfics where they try to show Suki as a bitch to help the former two get together.  I still like Suki, Yue, and Ty Lee as characters.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I'm a Tokka supporter (see the post I made above) but hate fanfics where they try to show Suki as a bitch to help the former two get together.  I still like Suki, Yue, and Ty Lee as characters.



I support the couple too. I hate it when I see people making Suki that way. In the show, she helps and shows concern and care for Toph and the Boomerang squad. So that's out of character. 

Ty Lee is actually my second favorite in the show, so I read anything with her in it. I love her style, kinda reminds me of Lee from Naruto 

(You know something I ship crazily? GaaraxToph )


ReikaiDemon said:


> U mad



I don't get mad at people.  I do forgiveness, which is why I keep asking you to stop. I'm sure you're a really cool person and I think conversations with you (when they aren't about attacking me of course lol) would be real neat.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

I didn't even attack you 

You just took it the wrong way


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Ty Lee is actually my second favorite in the show, so I read anything with her in it. I love her style, *kinda reminds me of Lee from Naruto*



Here, I got you a present.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Here, I got you a present.



pek

Greatest couple in anime 

Thanks Stab-o-tron! I love it! *huggles*



> I didn't even attack you
> 
> You just took it the wrong way


Um...okay, as long as this means you won't constantly insult me, then this is good.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> pek
> 
> Greatest couple in anime
> 
> ...


Not until you say something really stupid again, which I believe you may very well do so in the future


----------



## Piekage (Jul 6, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Here, I got you a present.



Win incarnate.

The next ComicCon starts the 22nd of July if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Not until you say something really stupid again, which I believe you may very well do so in the future



*sigh* there you go again. I've proved what I said _isn't_ stupid, just that you misunderstood. But if this feud of yours is _that_ important, please don't let it be. Because I forgive you for this and future attempts to stir my anger. 

Pedich Edhellen? Hebo estel, meldo & Namárië. 

(^ That's Elvish by the way. I'm learning it, pretty nifty, huh?  you can google the meanings, if you wish)


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 6, 2010)

NF, I have a question.

Who is this 'Korra' and why is she deserving of a Legend?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> NF, I have a question.
> 
> Who is this 'Korra' and why is she deserving of a Legend?



The new Avatar show.

And we don't know if he/she is a girl or a boy.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> *sigh* there you go again. I've proved what I said _isn't_ stupid, just that you misunderstood. But if this feud of yours is _that_ important, please don't let it be. Because I forgive you for this and future attempts to stir my anger.
> 
> Pedich Edhellen? Hebo estel, meldo & Namárië.
> 
> (^ That's Elvish by the way. I'm learning it, pretty nifty, huh?  you can google the meanings, if you wish)


Well, you have been proven at least two or three times of saying some really profoundly stupid and/or racist things afterall, which you have defended it as something that is right, and should not go corrected.

Plus you're just so grating in that fakey poseur kind of way


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, you have been proven at least two or three times of saying some really profoundly stupid and/or racist things afterall, which you have defended it as the opposite
> 
> Plus you're just so grating in that fakey poseur kind of way



You can have your opinion on me. 

You can believe its fake, I don't mind. I honestly don't mind much, just hoping a friendship can be made through a broken fight. I've made some really neat friends that way. pek

But if a truce isn't what you want, I guess I'll have to ignore you. But here's hoping we can forge one anyway. 

No in elenath h?lar nan h?d g?n. M?ra mesta.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm not the only one you know, I just tend to say what most or some people have been thinking


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm not the only one you know, I just tend to say what most or some people have been thinking





I respect your vocal opinion (or in this case, typed opinion), Reikai. And if the other members have a problem with me, I encourage them to speak it. If I have wronged them in someway, I hope they forgive me. I guess I should just elaborate my posts even more so than I've done in the past, so people won't misunderstand. 

I will still hold to my previous posts about friendship. 
Have a good day, Reikai, and goodnight. I need some sleep.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Came from the Comic Con Interview I believe. Still searching for the vid/interview.



source

From NYCC 2008.



MartialHorror said:


> First off, remember that this happens between most directors/actors/especially writers and their studios.You say that the most directors being like this isn't a valid response, but it is. To be a successful director, you have to have enough ego to do this.
> 
> But point one, the whole Lady in the Water thing is controversial because there have been several stories. Some say, as your article indicates, that M. Night left Disney. Others actually say that Disney simply said they wouldnt make the film, and M. Night left.
> 
> ...



God almighty....

First of all to you, it is not a valid response because it is a logical fallacy. Just as ridiculous and intellectually bankrupt as your insistence on reminding us of the difficulty of adapting A:tLA into a single film. We all understand that, and we're all engrossingly impressed with your knowledge of the medium. That doesn't absolve M. Night of anything. He tried to do it, he failed. His script was so dreadful that he deserves a large amount of the blame, considering that he had creative control. 

Second, M. Night supposedly realized he was wrong after causing a rift and reacting so histrionically. And the end result was very little of those criticisms being realized: he still cast himself as a prophet-artist, maintained the famous Balaban Death Scene, and still weaved a very odd spiritual-based denunciation of Nina Jacobsen, the person that was essential to his breakthrough. 

As for M. Night being a intransigent egomaniac, I merely provided the information I'm aware of, and that book is one of them. Whatever Stab is referring to, I'm unsure. Now it appears that he's simply lost his craftsmanship.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2010)

> God almighty....
> 
> First of all to you, it is not a valid response because it is a logical fallacy. Just as ridiculous and intellectually bankrupt as your insistence on reminding us of the difficulty of adapting A:tLA into a single film. We all understand that, and we're all engrossingly impressed with your knowledge of the medium. That doesn't absolve M. Night of anything. He tried to do it, he failed. His script was so dreadful that he deserves a large amount of the blame, considering that he had creative control.



I'm sure it is a logical fallacy. That's funny though, because last time I checked, presuming M. Night was an egomaniac on "The Last Airbender" , going so far to claim he threw the authors off the set for it,because he had an ego on "Lady in the Water" is also a logical fallacy(even though you didnt make this argument, you seem to agree).

What is that. Appeal to Probability?

But seriously, this whole thread is full of logical fallacies. Fallacies even you've committed. You can't use the "you're making a logical fallacy" claim simply because it fits your current stance.  

I ever absolved M. Night of anything? I thought it was a stupid movie. The difference between me and the lot of you is I try to consider why it failed. Most of you guys just go the "M. Night sucks" route. 



> Second, M. Night supposedly realized he was wrong after causing a rift and reacting so histrionically. And the end result was very little of those criticisms being realized: he still cast himself as a prophet-artist, maintained the famous Balaban Death Scene, and still weaved a very odd spiritual-based denunciation of Nina Jacobsen, the person that was essential to his breakthrough.



And he learned his lesson. I'm not denying "Lady in the Water" a piece of shit and a mistake. It's the result of a director wanting to do a vanity project that is too personal for anyone else to care(even though the movie has its fans). 

These things happen. If "Inception" turned out to be a disappointment, would you turn your back on Christopher Nolan? He spent $200,000,000 on an original story that could be very confusing. If you think the studio didnt try to talk him out of that one, then you know nothing.

In the film industry, do you know the difference between egomaniac and passionate? The first is when the movie sucks and the 2nd is when the movie is good. 



> As for M. Night being a intransigent egomaniac, I merely provided the information I'm aware of, and that book is one of them. Whatever Stab is referring to, I'm unsure. Now it appears that he's simply lost his craftsmanship.



Maybe. Although good directors have made crap before. M. Night's struggle obviously is that his left few movies have been bad. But this happens. Romero hasn't made a good movie in years, and even then, he hasnt made a great movie in decades. Yet people will always fondly remember him as the guy who made the wonderful "Dawn of the Dead". Nobody will remember "Diary of the Dead" or "Survival of the Dead".

People will remember Don Bluth for "Secret of NIMH" and "American Tail", not "Troll in Central Park" or anything he's done lately.

People will remember Coppola for "Godfather", not......anything he's made in the past 20 years. 

Godard will always be remembered for his earlier works, not his later ones. 

Does peoples love for the original Star Wars trilogy outweigh their hatred for the new trilogy?(I dont want to mention Lucas because he's too controversial for other reasons).

Does anyone remember Ivan Reitman, despite the fact his earlier films(Ghostbusters) were awesome while no one watches his newest ones?

John Landis? John Carpenter? Rob Reiner? Guy Ritchie? Wes Craven?

Why does M. Night get labelled a hack because he's in a slump, but not any of them?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm sure it is a logical fallacy. That's funny though, because last time I checked, presuming M. Night was an egomaniac on "The Last Airbender" , going so far to claim he threw the authors off the set for it,because he had an ego on "Lady in the Water" is also a logical fallacy(even though you didnt make this argument, you seem to agree).



I don't recall seeing that argument. If someone did make it, it wouldn;t make any sense because M. Night's apparently consulted with Mike and Bryan through the process. I think what DiMartino meant when he said that it was someone else's movie was that the final decisions reside with M. Night. Obviously, he's not going to let Mike and Bryan dictate what he can and cannot do. But according to him, they did approve the final script.

I'm not even sure Mike and Bryan were even on the sets, actually.



> But seriously, this whole thread is full of logical fallacies. Fallacies even you've committed. You can't use the "you're making a logical fallacy" claim simply because it fits your current stance.
> 
> I ever absolved M. Night of anything? I thought it was a stupid movie. The difference between me and the lot of you is I try to consider why it failed. Most of you guys just go the "M. Night sucks" route.



Well, my review spent quite a bit of time dealing with why it failed as a film. But "M. Night sucks" is a pretty reasonable reaction, too. He certainly did here. It's probably a significant reason as to why the professional reviews were so caustic, as if this film was a personal offense to them.



> Why does M. Night get labelled a hack because he's in a slump, but not any of them?



That's a good question. The thing that's confused me the most about those reviews is that when I was sitting in the theater, I thought that the movie was not any worse than other films I've seen that were wretched. These weren't groundbreaking mistakes. Ebert's review suggested a once-in-a-lifetime disaster, but what I saw was a plot that was too frenetic, too reliant on voiced exposition, and a little incoherent and unengaging without knowledge of the source material. Nothing that hasn't happened before. 

Maybe M. Night needs to simplify. Perhaps his interstitial movie will give him some vital distance from this project... the numbers thus far suggest that a second film is a greater possibility than expected 5 days ago, though I'm not sure how much greater. 70 million over 5 days, against a juggernaut movie that's eating into an overlapping age bracket... that has to be considered at least a decent performance.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2010)

> I don't recall seeing that argument. If someone did make it, it wouldn;t make any sense because M. Night's apparently consulted with Mike and Bryan through the process. I think what DiMartino meant when he said that it was someone else's movie was that the final decisions reside with M. Night. Obviously, he's not going to let Mike and Bryan dictate what he can and cannot do. But according to him, they did approve the final script.



You responded to my response to someone else. I don't remember who.





> Well, my review spent quite a bit of time dealing with why it failed as a film. But "M. Night sucks" is a pretty reasonable reaction, too. He certainly did here. It's probably a significant reason as to why the professional reviews were so caustic, as if this film was a personal offense to them.



Sure, he did suck here. But look at the comments even before it came out. People were saying that from the beginning. But even worse, saying "M. Night sucks" and "his direction in The Last Airbender sucked" are two different things. I mean, dont get me wrong, if someone thinks that, then fine. Everyone is entitled to their opinion of the guy. 

But it feels like most of it is they're caught in the hype and end up being douchebags in the process. Look at "Man in Black"'s posts....it's like 80% of what he posts is "you're in idiot"(more logical fallacies, by the way). 

People who have no idea what they're talking about are just joining in this hatedom, and once again....I dont think you can say "M. Night sucks" and praise his earlier films at once.  




> That's a good question. The thing that's confused me the most about those reviews is that when I was sitting in the theater, I thought that the movie was not any worse than other films I've seen that were wretched. These weren't groundbreaking mistakes. Ebert's review suggested a once-in-a-lifetime disaster, but what I saw was a plot that was too frenetic, too reliant on voiced exposition, and a little incoherent and unengaging without knowledge of the source material. Nothing that hasn't happened before.



It was pretty much "Avatar: The Last Airbender" abridged, like "Armitage III: Poly Matrix" or "Rebuild of Evangelion: You are not Alone"(which for some reason, people like).....except live action. One day people will learn that it's the little things that make TV shows great, not the broad strokes.

As I've said, it's not a good movie. It's pretty bad. But 75% of the people here dont seem to know why it's bad and this threads become filled with pointless hatred and ignorance.




> Maybe M. Night needs to simplify. Perhaps his interstitial movie will give him some vital distance from this project... the numbers thus far suggest that a second film is a greater possibility than expected 5 days ago, though I'm not sure how much greater. 70 million over 5 days, against a juggernaut movie that's eating into an overlapping age bracket... that has to be considered at least a decent performance.



Personally, I just think M. Night needs to start over. Think of an awesome idea and write it until its as good as can be. "The Last Airbender" was just a mistake......

I wouldn't be surprised if he's fired for the next movie though. The box office numbers mean there will probably be a sequel, but unless M. Night has an iron clad contract, the negative reception might get him axed. 

I have decided, however, that in reality, you cant get much better than M. Night's movie. Yeah, the acting, dialogue and a few diversions from the source material can be fixed easily....but in terms of structure, tone and plot.....it's a dead end, impossible to do.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 6, 2010)

am i the only one who kind of liked lady in the agua


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jul 6, 2010)

haven't seen the movie yet... but daaaaaaaaaaaaamn ALL the reviews are fucking shitting on the movie 

1/2 star over 5? lol wut?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's go back to the year 2008, shall we?
I always found this TV spot for Sozin's Comet interesting since Zach Tyler Eisen's voice was accidentally left natural, the engineer possibly forgetting or not knowing that it was pitched up during season 3.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9cDoAWHBrw[/YOUTUBE]

Oh by the way, the Avatar art book is going into it's second printing due to it's overwhelming response. If you're a fan of the series, it's a great buy. If you're a fan of hand drawn animation--It's a must buy. I enjoy computer animation and all but I'm a sucker for the classic style.

Oh and scratch what I said a few weeks ago about Avatar being the only American Television program with an art book. Apparently Batman:TAS released one in 1998. Released 12 years ago and I didn't know until today. Goes to show that those two series are in a league of their own.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Let's go back to the year 2008, shall we?
> I always found this TV spot for Sozin's Comet interesting since Zach Tyler Eisen's voice was accidentally left natural, the engineer possibly forgetting or not knowing that it was pitched up during season 3.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9cDoAWHBrw[/YOUTUBE]



That's so weird. I just showed this to someone the other day, after discussing how Noah Ringer will grow during the production of the films. It's not really as noticeable as I remembered, though; I recalled his voice being much deeper.

Those were some amazing commercials.


----------



## Burke (Jul 6, 2010)

Is martial really trying to "out-logic" Jove?
Cmon Jove thats totally a one sided fight. 



ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm not the only one you know, I just tend to say what most or some people have been thinking



I dont read what _either_ of you have to say


----------



## Quaero (Jul 6, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Quaero said:
> 
> 
> > At the signing, rumors swirled about a new animated series in the works, Avatar: The Legend of Korra. The creators told us that they couldn?t say anything at the signing, but to expect an announcement, soon.
> ...


 

Any one? pleeeease?


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Comic Con is on July 24th, I think.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh. My. God.



			
				chick from my Facebook said:
			
		

> The Last Airbender was a good movie! Easily better than that cheesy cartoon they air on Nickelodeon. But I got really sick yesterday evening... I'm glad whatever it was is gone now.



I never liked this girl, I think I'm going to remove her from my friend's just because she has shit taste in movies.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 6, 2010)

You should. I would. I almost removed my cousin because she said on FB that she _really_ wanted to see TLA...because she really liked the director. :|


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> 
> 
> I never liked this girl, I think I'm going to remove her from my friend's just because she has shit taste in movies.


Something tells me she has the attention span of a fruit fly, and therefore can't be arsed to sit down and watch the whole series without texting to someone every eight seconds 

... Hey wait, she said she got really sick...After she saw the movie?...

Uh huuuuuh...


----------



## Noah (Jul 6, 2010)

So! I'm back from [_thing that I was doing for a whole weekend that's none of your business, nor should it concern you anyway_].

Do I dare see it? I mean, really. I want to support Avatar, but should I even bother?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 6, 2010)

Noah said:


> So! I'm back from [_thing that I was doing for a whole weekend that's none of your business, nor should it concern you anyway_].
> 
> Do I dare see it? I mean, really. I want to support Avatar, but should I even bother?



I don't know dude. What can this be compared to? Touching a hot stove when everyone tells you not to? 
You sort of know what you're getting into.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I'm pretty sure we all have a facebook friend who liked this movie or just likes bad movies in general.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure we all have a facebook friend who liked this movie or just likes bad movies in general.


Well, it's one thing to like the movie, which I don't have a problem with, but it's another to say the source material is inferior to it.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Noah said:


> So! I'm back from [_thing that I was doing for a whole weekend that's none of your business, nor should it concern you anyway_].
> 
> Do I dare see it? I mean, really. I want to support Avatar, but should I even bother?


Don't even bother, watching this horrible film is torture.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 6, 2010)

Noah said:


> So! I'm back from [_thing that I was doing for a whole weekend that's none of your business, nor should it concern you anyway_].
> 
> Do I dare see it? I mean, really. I want to support Avatar, but should I even bother?



if you must, just see it online


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, it's one thing to like the movie, which I don't have a problem with, but it's another to say the source material is inferior to it.



Yea, that's what bothers me the most.


----------



## Burke (Jul 6, 2010)

Quaero said:


> if you must, just see it online



By support avatar he means giving them money for support.
Watcing it for free defeats the purpose.


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2010)

Shit, my wife and I were about to go and watch this here in like half an hour.  You guys are sounding like we shouldn't bother.  We're both fans of the series and the trailers look decent, but it's gotten shit awful reviews.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Personally, I just think M. Night needs to start over. Think of an awesome idea and write it until its as good as can be. "The Last Airbender" was just a mistake......
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he's fired for the next movie though. The box office numbers mean there will probably be a sequel, but unless M. Night has an iron clad contract, the negative reception might get him axed.
> 
> I have decided, however, that in reality, you cant get much better than M. Night's movie. Yeah, the acting, dialogue and a few diversions from the source material can be fixed easily....but in terms of structure, tone and plot.....it's a dead end, impossible to do.



I'm not sure M. Night is removable. This was pretty much his project, and apparently he's already worked on the second film.

I don't believe the adaption is impossible. M. Night had a very simple structure:

Act 1: Aang found by Zuko, Zhao and Zuko rivalry, Aang finds Gyatso and goes bonkers. They decide to go to the NWT

Act 2: Aang starts rebellion in Earth Kingdom, The Blue Spirit

Act 3: Siege of the North

At face value, it's pretty decent.



Noah said:


> So! I'm back from [_thing that I was doing for a whole weekend that's none of your business, nor should it concern you anyway_].
> 
> Do I dare see it? I mean, really. I want to support Avatar, but should I even bother?



Yeah, see it. It's a thought-provoking experience.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

martryn said:


> Shit, my wife and I were about to go and watch this here in like half an hour.  You guys are sounding like we shouldn't bother.  We're both fans of the series and the trailers look decent, but it's gotten shit awful reviews.


Don't put your wife through the torture that is The Last Airbender.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 6, 2010)

Guys, do you see what I see?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

What am I supposed to be looking at?


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow, this makes Dragonball Evolution look like a masterpiece.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 6, 2010)

Think immature.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh now I see it, thank the costume designers I guess.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Guys, do you see what I see?



The dickhead?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Guys, do you see what I see?


A group of horrible actors approaching a penis-man?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Wow, this makes Dragonball Evolution look like a masterpiece.



Let's not exaggerate now, nothing can make that Piece of shit look like a masterpiece. Goku: You know about Che? *Shudders*


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

The torches look like lego men?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2010)

Jove said:


> I'm not sure M. Night is removable. This was pretty much his project, and apparently he's already worked on the second film.
> 
> I don't believe the adaption is impossible. M. Night had a very simple structure:
> 
> ...



It sounds simply until you start going into the details.....and either way, your act lineup is pretty much what the movie did, and it had no time for development.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Let's not exaggerate now, nothing can make that Piece of shit look like a masterpiece. Goku: You know about Che? *Shudders*


Every line in this movie was as bad/worse than that one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2010)

I dunno, I don't think any line can be worse than "Geeko".


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> The dickhead?


For a second I thought that was your name.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 6, 2010)

two scenes from the movie


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Guys, do you see what I see?



Oh. My. God.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it just me or do the landscapes and towns seems....smaller compared to the show?  Like everything is more condensed.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

soooooooooo baaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Is it just me or do the landscapes and towns seems....smaller compared to the show?  Like everything is more condensed.


That's because the sets are horrible.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> That's because the sets are horrible.



Alright pal, we get it. Thanks.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Alright pal, we get it. Thanks.


I figure I'll continue bashing this terrible excuse for a film for another week or so and then I'm done.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Quaero said:


> two scenes from the movie


I dunno if he's a little walleyed or that's what it looks like when the screen closes in. That one rock thing is egregiously hilarious 

If any real earthbenders did that, there would be like a football field sized ouch crashing down. Which football field?...First one, then the other...

You know, I think they should give the game rights to CyberConnect2, they did Ultimate Ninja Storm, and the graphics look just like the show, especially in still frame captures.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Alright pal, we get it. Thanks.



He's the only one who gave me a response, so I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

"Hey, did anyone else notice that rock just come slowly wandering through our aerobics class?"


----------



## Quaero (Jul 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Is it just me or do the landscapes and towns seems....smaller compared to the show?  Like everything is more condensed.



Most of the budget went to:

1?: Filming in Greenland.

2?: 3D conversion.

3?: Special Effects.

After those,the budget was a little constrained.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

This is why we need Sifu Kisu doing the choreography...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> This is why we need Sifu Kisu doing the choreography...



I just just about to say, does anyone look better due to this film than Kisu?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> This is why we need Sifu Kisu doing the choreography...


I know he did the choreography for the show but his live action work isn't really all that great..


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 6, 2010)

Jove said:


> I just just about to say, does anyone look better due to this film than Kisu?


Probably any actual martial arts choreographer, who studies the material or takes notes from Kisu.





Man in Black said:


> I know he did the choreography for the show  but his live action work isn't really all that great..



...

Oh yeah, I forgot the animators actually "choreograph" the action. Kisu was really just the martial arts consultant.


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2010)

So, aside from the movie, any news on "The Legend of Korra"?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

You know, even with Kisu, it would still be a disaster. Kisu can't oversee the special effects, so the timing would still be a humbling experience for everyone involved, including the audience.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 6, 2010)

Jesus Christ Bananas, how do you fuck this up that bad. After all the shit reviews I've heard and read, I wasn't expecting to like it, but damn. Movie was badly edited, written, acted, and just had no soul. Jesus, even most of the action was boring as hell and stupidly choreographed and shot. Fuck this movie man, seriously.

However, there were four small scenes that I did like:

*1.* The scene in the very beginning with Katara and Sokka. Made me chuckle a bit.

*2.* The scene where Katara tried to use water bending in combat for the first time, but fucked it up and accidentally froze Sokka. Seriously, these two scenes actually felt like Avatar.

*3.* The scene where Aang used those over-sized shutter or whatever to fight all those fire benders. Thought it was pretty sweet.

*4.* Aang and Zuko's little hand to hand skirmish in the water jar room at the end.

But yeah, other than those four small scenes, really hated this fucking movie. I really hope this is the end of it for now and someone successfully re-boots it some time down the road, because the potential to make great movies off this show is there.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 6, 2010)

wow even with all the hate from this thread, I was still considering checking it out, but after seeing that, I think a part of me just died.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 6, 2010)

an entire fucking kata taolu to float a stone at the enemy roughly 5 MPH...really?

they coulda just picked up the damn thing and tossed it at them...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 6, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> an entire fucking kata to float a stone at the enemy roughly 5 MPH...really?
> 
> they coulda just picked up the damn thing and tossed it at them...



What's worse is that it needed all *SIX* of them doing it to pick it up and float itslowly at the firebenders


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 6, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> What's worse is that it needed all *SIX* of them doing it to pick it up and float itslowly at the firebenders


Welcome to M. Night Shyamalamadingdong's World of Avatar.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Welcome to M. Night Shyamalamadingdong's World of Avatar.



Where it takes 5 seconds of preparation to do one move.


----------



## martryn (Jul 6, 2010)

> Don't put your wife through the torture that is The Last Airbender.



She's the one that wanted to see it.  I just saw it, so now I've got to give my honest opinion.  Spoiler alert for anyone who still gives a shit about this piece of shit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This film sucks.  

There, I said it.  I got it out of the way.  Now I can tell you why this film sucks.  

1.  The script.  

Actually, this is the only reason why this movie sucks.  It had the budget, it had some decent actors, it had the special effects and the source material to draw from, and it still sucked.  

See, they tried to shove too much into a movie that barely topped an hour and a half.  If this film got a Lord of the Rings treatment, or a Harry Potter treatment, then the movie would be alright.  They should have made this thing an hour longer.  90 minutes longer would have been perfect.  

But then it'd be a three hour movie.  

Well, yeah.  But you're trying to do a reasonably true adaptation of the first season of the television show.  It's going to have to cover the important episodes of that first season and still have time for character development.  I can't remember much of Avatar, but I think they left out one or two episodes that they should have included in the film.  For plot purposes.

And even if they kept the general format of the film the same, an extra half an hour for the characters to interact a little would have been nice.  Maybe some scenes before the Fire Nation attacked the village where Aang and Kitara sort of have some dialogue and come to an understanding.  

Also, Aang's fun side didn't really come out during the film.  They didn't take any time to live any.  A short five minute sequence where they just swim or cliff dive or surf or swing from fucking vines or roast some god damn smores or some shit.  Holy fuck, Aang wasn't Aang.  Sokka didn't have any time to be the awkward comic relief.  Too much time and focus was given to the Fire Lord, whose face doesn't even appear in the first season.  And the general dude.  Sure, he should have had a scene or two, really short, to establish him as the bad guy or protagonist of the film, but not the awkward scenes where they try to establish him as the bad guy but he instead appears as wasted time they could have spent developing the characters that's supposed to take us through two more films. 

The fight scenes were alright, but nothing spectacular given what we're used to in recent years.  I personally thought that they fucking took forever to produce an effect with their element when they didn't need to hurry, but then they could turn around and do the same thing in a matter of moments in the midst of combat. 

Meh.  

I am ashamed to have seen this film in theaters and I hope to God, if they do end up making the planned sequels, they get someone else to write the fucking script. 




I invite discussion of this film.  I'd love to have someone tell me that it was pretty good.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2010)

^I think Rukia enjoyed it.



Triggerhappy69 said:


> Jesus Christ *Bananas*, how do you *fuck this up* that *bad*.



These words don't belong in the same sentence


----------



## Darth (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys, that gif is misleading. I'm pretty sure it only took that one guy to throw the stone. The other six were just fucking around I think. 

Even in M Night's world, 6 guys dancing to throw a stone doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 6, 2010)

You don't need to spoil tag it. We've been discussing the astounding mistakes this film made for the last 50-something pages. The script was a problem, the pacing was a major problem. There were a lot of problems, some self-inflicted.



Darth said:


> Hey guys, that gif is misleading. I'm pretty sure it only took that one guy to throw the stone. The other six were just fucking around I think.
> 
> Even in M Night's world, 6 guys dancing to throw a stone doesn't make any sense.



But how much sense does it make for 5 guys to dance in unison and bend nothing


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> an entire fucking kata to float a stone at the enemy roughly 5 MPH...really?
> 
> they coulda just picked up the damn thing and tossed it at them...


Errr...That's not a kata

EDIT: also, not a single "kata"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 7, 2010)

tch, i _know_ that...i just didn't feel like typing out "choreographed fighting stances done by 5 gentlemen of asian descent" when 'kata' would get the point across just as easy


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> tch, i _know_ that...i just didn't feel like typing out "choreographed fighting stances done by 5 gentlemen of asian descent" when 'kata' would get the point across just as easy


But kata is for Japanese martial arts, taolu is for Chinese martial arts.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 7, 2010)

^ there fixed.


Asia nazi


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

Penis fascist


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone posted this one yet?


----------



## Vault (Jul 7, 2010)

So is this movie really bad?


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 7, 2010)

This was one of the scenes that made me laugh really hard. That tiny rock floating by...


----------



## The Boss (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh god.. I actually lol'd when I saw the rock.


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

So the rock just clunked a fire nation baddie in the head while the 7 others just watch it float by? Fucking hilarious.


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 7, 2010)

ATTENSHUN EARTHBENDERS

THERE IS EARTH ALL AROUND YOU


----------



## Judas (Jul 7, 2010)

The movie was just like Dragon Ball Evolution, made of fail. They do a dozen martial arts moves to utilize the most basic bending moves. Pathetic


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> The movie was just like Dragon Ball Evolution, made of fail. They do a dozen martial arts moves to utilize the most basic bending moves. Pathetic


It's like a downgrade from 1:1 motion gaming, except you have to do a bunch of complicated gestures to do one thing on screen.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

It makes me laugh (more than the last) every time I see it. Since Earthbending is my favorite, I was really expecting like a huge chunk of ground to be lifted up, or for a cave in and the soldiers get smashed. But that didn't happen >.>

That kind of move should have come from children, at least. But they were adult Earthbenders bending a small rock.  I wonder if M.Night has a reason for that.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 7, 2010)

There were just some embarrassing scenes that apparently many people laughed at. 
This one for example had me cringing.


I believe that as she comes to the soldier she emphatically tells him to "Leave him alone",
referring to Aang. I remember the soldier mocking Aang because he mentioned that he was the Avatar in order to inspire the imprisoned earthbenders. 3 second pause and then Katara does what you've just seen in the gif. Very unnecessary. That little scene was just so off.
I'm also sure that Pakku and the Water tribe warriors could have had a better sounding war cry as they're watching the Fire Nation invade.

There really shouldn't have been so much unintentional hilarity like this. Which makes me wonder how that scene with Sokka and Zuko in _The Boiling Rock _was supposed to come across when Zuko says "That's rough, buddy" in response to Sokka's "My first girlfriend turned into the moon". The writer should've known how that line sounded just a bit callous.

:Edit - Also, Gyatso was too young. Wasn't he supposed to have trained alongside the previous Avatar? The guy who played Gyatso in the film didn't look any older than someone in their late thirties.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

> I believe that as she comes to the soldier she emphatically tells him to "Leave him alone",
> referring to Aang. I remember the soldier mocking Aang because he mentioned that he was the Avatar in order to inspire the imprisoned earthbenders. 3 second pause and then Katara does what you've just seen in the gif. Very unnecessary. That little scene was just so off.
> I'm also sure that Pakku and the Water tribe warriors could have had a better sounding war cry as they're watching the Fire Nation invade.



I was under the impression that it was intentionally funny. It was an odd scene though.




> alongside the previous Avatar? The guy who played Gyatso in the film didn't look any older than someone in their late thirties.



Er, they just cut it out as it did not serve the story in any way?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, they just cut it out as it did not serve the story in any way?



Well even if his connection to Roku wasn't ever mentioned if a third film were to be made, Gyatso is still supposed to be one of the Air Nomad elders at the temple.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

Quaero said:


> two scenes from the movie



 What the fuck is that? lol They are better off throwing sticks and rocks then using earthbending.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> There were just some embarrassing scenes that apparently many people laughed at.
> This one for example had me cringing.
> 
> 
> ...



Katara's characterization was probably the most distressing aspect of TLA for me. As I'm sure you've seen, the gender issues with M. Night's Katara is starting to gain attention alongside the racial complaints. 

Odd, since the supposed genesis of TLA is M. Night's daughter wanting to be Katara for Halloween... what girl would want to be _his_ Katara?



> There really shouldn't have been so much unintentional hilarity like this. Which makes me wonder how that scene with Sokka and Zuko in _The Boiling Rock _was supposed to come across when Zuko says "That's rough, buddy" in response to Sokka's "My first girlfriend turned into the moon". The writer should've known how that line sounded just a bit callous.



But the delivery was empathetic. I never thought it was callous, just an amusing bit of dialogue.


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, because Zuko is known for his compassion and empathy. Of course his answer is going to be awkward. Stupid bit to bring up.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

AtLA does have a strong theme of female empowerment afterall...TLA didn't really stress that at all...


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

I wonder how he would deal with Toph and her butchness. Probably just make her bend tiny pebbles and act like Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 7, 2010)

The internet provides lulz yet again.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 7, 2010)

Thats what M.Nights daughter probably did to him after she saw the movie.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2010)

The World said:


> Yes, because Zuko is known for his compassion and empathy. Of course his answer is going to be awkward. Stupid bit to bring up.



Is that directed at me or SS7?

It's a pretty simple joke. Sokka makes an outlandish statement, Zuko responds as if it was normal. But it's great writing, and an example of how great writing begets more, the result of characterization, situation, etc.

Thinking about the show, maybe TLA is what I've been waiting for all along: a shining example of the superiority of the medium of television over film.


----------



## Burke (Jul 7, 2010)

Jove said:


> Is that directed at me or SS7?
> 
> It's a pretty simple joke. Sokka makes an outlandish statement, Zuko responds as if it was normal. But it's great writing, and an example of how great writing begets more, the result of characterization, situation, etc.
> 
> Thinking about the show, maybe TLA is what I've been waiting for all along: a shining example of the superiority of the medium of television over film.



Unable to rep


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

Actually, is it just me or is your guys hatred over the movie making you overlook the obvious.

Why did so many people do that elaborate dance to throw one rock? Easy, because while they were Earth benders, they weren't very good ones. The only other ones who did lots of movements with little bending were the rookies. 

This would also explain why they never bothered to revolt. There was only one good Earth bender shown(the Father of that kid), one passable one and the rest sucked. Imo, this makes a lot of sense and fixes one of my irritations with the show.

The fire Nation is too easy in the show. Sure, the tough ones are really tough, but for the most part, the nameless guys are defeated by EVERYBODY. In the shows defense, they usually fought main characters. 

But having the movie make a whole group of people do elaborate movements to summon one rock(they arent even the ones to throw it) makes a point that not all benders are masters.

The Fire guys on the other hand are shown to be fairly skilled at what they do. It makes sense, because they're soldiers and would be more trained. If it wasn't for Aang being there, they probably would've won(although we never see the extent of the Fathers abilities. He did make a pretty huge shield. Another Earthbenders shield seems to give in under the fire attack so he might be strong enough).

Them being defeated by Aang without difficulty makes a lot of sense, as Aang is already a gifted and skilled Air bender and as there havent been air benders for 100 years, other benders would have no idea how to fight one.

So once again guys.....its fine to hate a movie, but hate it for the right reasons. Nitpicking just makes you come across as petty and desperate.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I was under the impression that it was intentionally funny. It was an odd scene though.


I hope it was supposed to be funny...or to at least show how bad those people were at bending. 

@Superstarseven:
I thought he looked way too young to play him as well. That was one thing my little sister was really angry about. How could he have possibly trained with Roku if he is that young? She has a conspiracy of how they were never planning on a TLA 2 which is why this movie was so rushed and bad.

*Maybe meditating makes him younger? *


----------



## The World (Jul 7, 2010)

Jove said:


> Is that directed at me or SS7?
> 
> It's a pretty simple joke. Sokka makes an outlandish statement, Zuko responds as if it was normal. But it's great writing, and an example of how great writing begets more, the result of characterization, situation, etc.
> 
> Thinking about the show, maybe TLA is what I've been waiting for all along: a shining example of the superiority of the medium of television over film.



It was directed at SS7. 

And I guess the world needs to get this out of there system because it is way too early to be making an adaptation when the show just ended 2 years ago.

Like with the Dark Knight it needed it's Batman and Robin's/Forever's to get better, so let's just wait a few years for a better director to make the true adaptation.


----------



## Burke (Jul 7, 2010)

The World said:


> It was directed at SS7.
> 
> And I guess the world needs to get this out of there system because it is way too early to be making an adaptation when the show just ended 2 years ago.
> 
> Like with the Dark Knight it needed it's Batman and Robin's/Forever's to get better, so let's just wait a few years for a better director to make the true adaptation.



Th guy remaking the spiderman franchise should pay attention. :/


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

You know what they should have done?  Made the movies like the Gundam/TTGL/Eva ones


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 7, 2010)

The World said:


> It was directed at SS7.



No, it wasn't something stupid to bring up.
I wanted to know how exactly that line was supposed to play. Serious or funny.
I'm sure Katara pushing the guard wasn't meant to be a funny moment in the film so I brought up the scene in the war balloon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm, you know, I was thinking. Maybe the management on the movie was poor.

This of course could now point the fault at M. Night(because he was also the producer, but its pretty confusing as to how much that details because there are A LOT of different producers on a movie).

M. Night said he was writing the script for the sequel as he was preparing to shoot.....its never wise to divide your attentions. Peter Jackson got away with it because he was filming all 3 movies at once. And he only directed(and he didnt even direct everything), not write....

My main confusion tends to be the 150,000,000 budget. I mean, I did think the SFX looked good for the most part....but 150,000,000 worth? 

I mean, none of the actors could've cost that much. The biggest star was probably Cliff Curtis, and he's always been a character actor. Dev Patel is a rising star, so he couldnt have cost too much.

I suppose M. Night got a lot for the movie, which to me, would be a mistake on the studio. With his previous few movies underperforming, this should seem like a favor to M. Night, not the other way around.

but then I remembered what my screenwriting 4 teacher said when I complained about "The Green Zone" not looking like 100,000,000 worth. Exotic location shoots cost the most money.

And "The Last Airbender" created a whole world. So thats probably where most of the money went. Because of these high costs, that might explain why everything feels so rushed(I'm especially considering how poor the acting was). The longer you take to shoot, the more money it costs to maintain filming. 

So whether it was the studio who demanded M. Night to hurry up or M. Night who wanted to get production done on time(there are schedules on these things), they probably hurried filming the actual thing.

What they should've done was spent more time on pre-production. Give the script its final touches(imo, it's always wise for a writer-director to have at least one script doctor so they dont have too much to do), have the actors rehearse until perfect.

While they're improving their acting, have the sets be built. 

But Im guessing this wasnt considered and they had the sets be built, THEN they started worrying about the actors. They realized that the longer they took to film it, the more money it was costing(and with sets like those, it probably cost a lot), so they hurried but by the end it was a bit too late.

The script was subpar, the actors were unprepared and the special effects didnt match the big budget. To add insult, they rushed the 3D, making it look like shit. The only thing everyone seemed prepared for was was the fighting. That was pretty well choreographed(I suspect that the kid who played Aang was probably either a trained dancer or martial artist, because he moved professionally).

So in the end, it was poorly managed. Whether it's M. Night's fault or someone elses, I dont know. But the final blame should be on everyone. M. Night probably should've realized that the kids werent professional enough to just jump into it(makes me wonder if "The 6th Sense" kid was THAT talented and maybe M. Night presumed that these actors would have the same magic) and the studios should know more about management.


----------



## Burke (Jul 7, 2010)

I do understand that its about a year or two away, but when the legend of korra is here, i urge everyone to go to the tv show of the month voting thread, and vote for korra 
That is, do that on the month after it comes out.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EEe9eqWm2c[/YOUTUBE]  This is a spoiler rant vid for those who havnt seen the movie yet so.... if you havnt seen it don't watch it=]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

The World said:


> It was directed at SS7.
> 
> And I guess the world needs to get this out of there system because it is way too early to be making an adaptation when the show just ended 2 years ago.
> 
> Like with the Dark Knight it needed it's Batman and Robin's/Forever's to get better, so let's just wait a few years for a better director to make the true adaptation.



In the movies defense, would people have cared if it was made that long after the series? 

Remember when Dragonball was huge, and there was talks that Fox was going to make a movie(this being when DB was still airing for the first time in America), and how everyone was excited?

But by the time DBE was in production(before we knew the shit it would be), no one seemed to care?

"Speed Racer" flopped, probably because it came out at a time when most kids had forgotten about the show.

And both of those movies sucked so....I disagree. Waiting too long will result in people not caring to watch it and the filmmakers not caring about being faithful. It would be a lose-lose situation for everyone.



> You know what they should have done? Made the movies like the Gundam/TTGL/Eva ones



Gundam: Depends which series....and there is a live action Gundam movie, but it apparently sucks(I havent seen it). Once again though, only nerds will remember the series and the production costs would almost assure it flopping(although this can be done in the future considering how many Gundam series's there are).

what's TTGL?

As for Eva, I personally would love to make one someday but be realistic. That's "Transformers" budget numbers and would probably be Rated R. Part of the appeal(to me) of the show was how bloody it was, and I would love to see blood on that scale(spewing over buildings and shit) in a movie. 

Plus, you have the race issue again. Big budget movies usually require a big budget name and there arent any Asian stars. But I guess it might work if you get a big director. 

Imo, the easiest manga-anime to make into a live action movie would be "Cowboy Bebop" or MAYBE "Full Metal Alchemist", but you'd have to expect and accept some changes to the story(especially wth FMA).


----------



## Gunners (Jul 7, 2010)

The movie should have its own thread, it has polluted the discussion.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2010)

They are making an Eva movie, along with a Akira one


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, is it just me or is your guys hatred over the movie making you overlook the obvious.
> 
> Why did so many people do that elaborate dance to throw one rock? Easy, because while they were Earth benders, they weren't very good ones. The only other ones who did lots of movements with little bending were the rookies.
> 
> ...



And yet, for all the talking and explanations in the movie, everything you've posted here had to be entirely inferred. And this was most definitely not M. Night's intention. 

It was uselessly ostentatious movement, nothing more.

I think that you're totally baffled by this thread. Of course people will base their criticisms based on the show here. And it's very much not nitpicking to point out the dreadful depiction of bending; bending _is_ the show. And not merely the physical aspect of the show, but t's a large part of the spiritualism of the Avatar universe as well. Botching the bending is a monumental mistake. 

And, above all else, when it comes to that scene: what the fuck? That's really as far as you should have to go, beyond laughing.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The movie should have its own thread, it has polluted the discussion.



Agreed but it's to late now i mean this is a thread for everything Avatar. Even if the movie sucked monkey balls.


We have to wait two years for The Legend of Korra?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> They are making an Eva movie, along with a Akira one



Do you know how long they've been saying that?

They've been talking about making an Eva movie in 2003.

Akira has been being talked of since the 90's, however, it looks like they actually might get to making that one as last month it was put on the fast track.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> So in the end, it was poorly managed. Whether it's M. Night's fault or someone elses, I dont know. But the final blame should be on everyone. M. Night probably should've realized that the kids werent professional enough to just jump into it(makes me wonder if "The 6th Sense" kid was THAT talented and maybe M. Night presumed that these actors would have the same magic) and the studios should know more about management.


It's definitely M. Night's fault.

I have no idea how anyone could think otherwise, besides them being an M. Night fanboy.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Do you know how long they've been saying that?
> 
> They've been talking about making an Eva movie in 2003.
> 
> Akira has been being talked of since the 90's, however, it looks like they actually might get to making that one as last month it was put on the fast track.



That Eva was canned, this version has the green light


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> It's definitely M. Night's fault.
> 
> I have no idea how anyone could think otherwise, besides them being an M. Night fanboy.



This will actually be the second film (Signs and TLA and only liked those two titles) of his I've ever seen and its not _entirely_ M.Night's fault...sure, he could have directed better and tried harder on the film. I'm sure as fans, we wouldn't have cared to wait another year or so just so the movie could be epic.

Maybe he'll surprise us all and remake the film and do it better? Or allow someone else to remake it?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> We have to wait two years for The Legend of Korra?



Possibly. If they were auditioning characters in May, we're probably an early stage of development. Take into account that M&B said that each episode takes about 9 months to make, and we're at least a year away from something corporeal.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 7, 2010)

Jove said:


> Possibly. If they were auditioning characters in May, we're probably an early stage of development. Take into account that M&B said that each episode takes about 9 months to make, and we're at least a year away from something corporeal.



Yes good point. Atleast were geting some more Avatar, something we all hoped and dreamed for since the series end.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

I just hope they don't try too hard and mess it up :c 

But I doubt they could do that


----------



## The Potential (Jul 7, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I just hope they don't try too hard and mess it up :c



 don't say such things. If that were to happen i'd blame you


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> don't say such things. If that were to happen i'd blame you



Its happened with many great shows/games/books, sadly.

I hope it doesn't happen or that I didn't jinx it lol


----------



## The Potential (Jul 7, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Its happened with many great shows/games/books, sadly.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen or that I didn't jinx it lol



For your sake i hope so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> It's definitely M. Night's fault.
> 
> I have no idea how anyone could think otherwise, besides them being an M. Night fanboy.



You have no idea because you're too against him. You have no idea how much you've shot yourself in the shoot in this discussion for anyone to take anything you say seriously.

Mider T: It hasnt even entered pre-production. They still are just talking about it. 

Personally, I doubt it will be made because the fandom is too calm now(they barely even made a squeak over Rebuild of Evangelion) and as said, costs would be too high.

Unless Japan tried to do it with their primitive CGI, or there's a DBE-esque fiasco.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You have no idea because you're too against him. You have no idea how much you've shot yourself in the shoot in this discussion for anyone to take anything you say seriously.


I'm not against him at all, I just don't like it when a director puts out 3 crappy films in a row and then doesn't want to admit it by making up some retarded excuse such as "storytelling accent".

This movie is probably one of the worst released in the last 5 years, and M. Night is probably THE worst big budget director in Hollywood right now.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm rather peeved how critics seem to turn their nose up at TLA AND AtLA because of their demographic...And it's even more grating when they admit they never saw the source, claim or imply that it is beneath them to watch it, and make an opinion on it anyway, despite never having seen it...

Then they seem to praise M. Night for maturing the source material in the adaptation, despite having no basis on AtLA, and simply jumping to the conclusion that as a Nicktoon, it was devoid of depth and maturity. If anything, M. Night made TLA a little less mature or deep as AtLA. I guess the bleak style of the movie influenced them more.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

I read from IMDB and a heard about on some youtube new channels, that some of the reviews were coming from M.Night haters that went to bash him just to bash him.  I wonder if the guy behind me in the theaters was a hater. He seems pretty awkward sitting in the back (joke: probably came from Twilight and was scarred. lol) 

It'll happen. Fans will flock. 

If you've seen the Last Airbender (Oops...the show is called "Avatar") fans gather in Japan for the movie, then Japan definitely won't allow it to not be made. I think they love it too much over there. 

I would certainly watch the episodes and buy DVD releases of Korra like I did with Avatar.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

And what exactly is your basis that the Japanese like it as much as the rest of the world?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I read from IMDB and a heard about on some youtube new channels, that some of the reviews were coming from M.Night haters that went to bash him just to bash him.


Yeah, TLA is actually an amazing movie!

The reviews are just one big giant conspiracy against M. Night!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> I'm not against him at all, I just don't like it when a director puts out 3 crappy films in a row and then doesn't want to admit it by making up some retarded excuse such as "storytelling accent".
> 
> This movie is probably one of the worst released in the last 5 years, and M. Night is probably THE worst big budget director in Hollywood right now.



Once again, so many directors do this, but M. Night gets special treatment. Whatever/

Worst released in 5 years though? My friend, you dont watch enough movies.

As for worst big budgeted director...........Hmmm, dunno. I wouldnt say worst as much as I would say disappointing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Yeah, TLA is actually an amazing movie!
> 
> The reviews are just one big giant conspiracy against M. Night!



Nah, but he had the same expression Robert has in Twilight. 
Or he was a Russian spy. 



> And what exactly is your basis that the Japanese like it as much as the rest of the world?


I was watching the Japanese premiere of the movie -- and from memory of seeing the American premiere -- I saw a lot more fans at Japan's premiere. They were old people in there too! That's a huge fanbase. lol

What is your basis that they don't? To me, more fans at one point showing up, means something


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Once again, so many directors do this, but M. Night gets special treatment. Whatever/


Name one director that goes from movies like Sixth Sense, Unbreakable and Signs to movies like Lady in the Water, The Happening and The Last Airbender.





> Worst released in 5 years though? My friend, you dont watch enough movies.


It's definitely one of the worst big budgeted films released in the last 5 years (maybe decade).

B-List movies don't count.


> As for worst big budgeted director...........Hmmm, dunno. I wouldnt say worst as much as I would say disappointing.


I would say both.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh, by the way, Terra, barely anyone in Japan likes AtLA, it was canceled a year ago in Japan due to lack of support. I think it stopped just as it was getting into book 2, or book 2 was finished, then canceled. 

Funnily enough, Japanese fansubbers pirate OUR episodes, and a few buy the DVDs from overseas, er, the US.

So, a fringe of Japanese fans exist, A FRINGE

And this is possibly ALL the Japanese fanart you will ever find of it


----------



## Koi (Jul 7, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm rather peeved how critics seem to turn their nose up at TLA AND AtLA because of their demographic...And it's even more grating when they admit they never saw the source, claim or imply that it is beneath them to watch it, and make an opinion on it anyway, despite never having seen it...
> 
> Then they seem to praise M. Night for maturing the source material in the adaptation, despite having no basis on AtLA, and simply jumping to the conclusion that as a Nicktoon, it was devoid of depth and maturity. If anything, M. Night made TLA a little less mature or deep as AtLA. I guess the bleak style of the movie influenced them more.


Truth.  It kind of baffles me how MNS' 'maturing' of the series really just displays an utter lack of comprehension when it comes to the source material.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

> Name one director that goes from movies like Sixth Sense, Unbreakable and Signs to movies like Lady in the Water, The Happening and The Last Airbender.



Didnt I already go into detail over this?

Let's see,  Goerge Romero, Dario Argento, Lucio Fulci, Wes Craven, Tsui Hark, Francis Ford Coppola, Ivan Reitman, John Landis, Blake Edwards, Rob Reiner, Michael Cimino, Don Bluth, John Hughes, Guy Ritchie, Roland Joffe and Joel Schumacher....Hell, Shumacher arguably has it the worst because now everyone remembers him as the guy who ruined Batman, forgetting the great "Lost Boys" and "A Time to Kill".

Some who have been argued to fall down this way are Kevin Smith, Goerge Lucas, Steven Spielberg(which while not as good as he used to be, I strongly am against lumping him here), Mel Brooks, Robert Rodriguez, Tim Burton and the Wachowski's. They're the more controversial ones(some thing they're still great, others not)

Kurosawa hit a bad period where he couldnt have a movie made(although I havent seen any of the movies in this bad era, so I dont know) and Takashi Miike seems to be slowly going down that route. 

Yet I have this strange suspicion that you dont know who most of these guys are.....although in all honesty, I wouldnt blame you there.




> It's definitely one of the worst big budgeted films released in the last 5 years (maybe decade).



I'd need to look at all the big budgeted movies released in the last few years....but I might actually agree with you here. The only one I can think of is the 5th Harry Potter movie(which I dislike more than this, but I wouldnt necessarily call it worse either).



> B-List movies don't count.



Define B movies. Would you call a 40,000,000 movie a B movie? 50,000,000? Im not just talking about low budget direct-to-DVD movies. Give an estimate and I'll find one(unless you're unreasonable about over. 60 million IS NOT a B movie)


> I would say both



Personally, I would say M. Night is a better director than Bay and Emmerich. But "The Last Airbender" is likely inferior than the usual Bay/Emmerich movie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

> Oh, by the way, Terra, barely anyone in Japan likes AtLA, it was canceled a year ago in Japan due to lack of support. I think it stopped just as it was getting into book 2, or book 2 was finished, then canceled.
> 
> Funnily enough, Japanese fansubbers pirate OUR episodes, and a few buy the DVDs from overseas, er, the US.
> 
> ...


Teen Titans had loads of support and look what happened to it. You can't possibly know (unless you have a link from a canon source saying so ) that it was canceled from lack of support, rather than the same thing TT suffered from.

How does fanart mean anything to this?  Many popular things such as shows, don't have fanart, even in Japan. Not to mention, there are sites you haven't checked or even seen, in Japan. You couldn't possibly know that is the only one contributing to fanart in Japan. Not that it helps this discussion in any way....

If you manage to get real statistics, other than you thinking less fanart means something, then post it. Because what you posted means nothing, as great shows with support get canceled too.



> Some who have been argued to fall down this way are Kevin Smith, Goerge Lucas, Steven Spielberg(which while not as good as he used to be, I strongly am against lumping him here), Mel Brooks, Robert Rodriguez, Tim Burton and the Wachowski's. They're the more controversial ones(some thing they're still great, others not)


Tim Burton is definitely one of them now. 

----

Ahehehe, Japanese Avatar sounds pretty freakin' cool though


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

On people liking or disliking it, It seems non-fans hate it more than fans because its confusing to them.


----------



## jazz189 (Jul 7, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm rather peeved how critics seem to turn their nose up at TLA AND AtLA because of their demographic...And it's even more grating when they admit they never saw the source, claim or imply that it is beneath them to watch it, and make an opinion on it anyway, despite never having seen it...
> 
> Then they seem to praise M. Night for maturing the source material in the adaptation, despite having no basis on AtLA, and simply jumping to the conclusion that as a Nicktoon, it was devoid of depth and maturity. If anything, M. Night made TLA a little less mature or deep as AtLA. I guess the bleak style of the movie influenced them more.



Which critics are these? From all the reviews I read from the New York Times, Ebert, Time Magazine, Washington Post, etc gave it a horrible score and the ones who never saw the tv series doubted that it was better than the source material (some outright swore that the series was better in everything despite never actually watching it). The ones who saw the series however just dogged the movie outright.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> On people liking or disliking it, It seems non-fans hate it more than fans because its confusing to them.



Really? I tried going in as if I never watched the show, but I couldn't lol
My father has only seen a few episodes, the part he hated most was the false advertising of scenes he really wanted to see 

I say everyone should email M.Night telling him to either remake the film, or have someone else remake it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm rather peeved how critics seem to turn their nose up at TLA AND AtLA because of their demographic...And it's even more grating when they admit they never saw the source, claim or imply that it is beneath them to watch it, and make an opinion on it anyway, despite never having seen it...
> 
> Then they seem to praise M. Night for maturing the source material in the adaptation, despite having no basis on AtLA, and simply jumping to the conclusion that as a Nicktoon, it was devoid of depth and maturity. If anything, M. Night made TLA a little less mature or deep as AtLA. I guess the bleak style of the movie influenced them more.



Almost all of the reviews I've read either mentioned the source material with praise, or only made a passing mention of it. I haven't read a review yet that derided it. What reviews are claiming that M. Night "matured" A:tLA?

Also, Avatar was canceled in Japan? I hadn't seen that.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Didnt I already go into detail over this?
> 
> Let's see,  Goerge Romero, Dario Argento, Lucio Fulci, Wes Craven, Tsui Hark, Francis Ford Coppola, Ivan Reitman, John Landis, Blake Edwards, Rob Reiner, Michael Cimino, Don Bluth, John Hughes, Guy Ritchie, Roland Joffe and Joel Schumacher....Hell, Shumacher arguably has it the worst because now everyone remembers him as the guy who ruined Batman, forgetting the great "Lost Boys" and "A Time to Kill".
> 
> ...


I have to admit, I haven't seen all of the movies by all of the guys there, but I've seen enough to call you out on your bullshit.

First off, almost every person you've mentioned has made a LARGE AMOUNT of movies over vaste periods of time, so a quality drop is expected. Whereas M. Night Shyamalam's real career started with The Sixth Sense back in 1999.

So, that's 7 films he's made between 1999 - 2010. Out of those 7, one has been great, 2 have been good, 1 has been bad and 3 have been absolutely terrible offensive excuses for film. (Notice how it's just been a continual spiral downwards ever since 1999: great, good, good, bad, offensively awful, offensively awful, offensively awful.)

Secondly, none of the directors you've mentioned took as big of a quality drop as M. Night (especially over such a short period of time) and it's pretty easy to wager that not one of the directors you've mentioned has made a movie even close to being as bad as M. Night's last 3 films.



> I'd need to look at all the big budgeted movies released in the last few years....but I might actually agree with you here. The only one I can think of is the 5th Harry Potter movie(which I dislike more than this, but I wouldnt necessarily call it worse either).


The 5th Harry Potter isn't even close to being as bad as this trainwreck film.



> Define B movies. Would you call a 40,000,000 movie a B movie? 50,000,000? Im not just talking about low budget direct-to-DVD movies. Give an estimate and I'll find one(unless you're unreasonable about over. 60 million IS NOT a B movie)


I don't think we need an explanation for what a B-movie is, we all should know when a movie is a B-movie and when it's not.




> Personally, I would say M. Night is a better director than Bay and Emmerich. But "The Last Airbender" is likely inferior than the usual Bay/Emmerich movie.


Difference between M. Night and Bay/Emmerich is even when Bay/Emmerich's movies are bad they can atleast have some sort of silver lining, M. Night's are just offensively horrible.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 7, 2010)

More scenes from the movie.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 7, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Really? I tried going in as if I never watched the show, but I couldn't lol
> My father has only seen a few episodes, the part he hated most was the false advertising of scenes he really wanted to see
> 
> I say everyone should email M.Night telling him to either remake the film, or have someone else remake it.


M. Night has already expressed his ignorance towards the films reviews, he thinks he's made a great film so he would see no reason in remaking it or letting someone eles take over.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

Jove said:


> Also, Avatar was canceled in Japan? I hadn't seen that.



I couldn't find anything about it. But that doesn't mean Japan doesn't like the show or that there aren't fans of it. 



> M. Night has already expressed his ignorance towards the films reviews, he thinks he's made a great film so he would see no reason in remaking it or letting someone eles take over.



Oh... :c I think we should over run him. As much as I liked the movie, it needs to be redone. To me, mostly because of the lame bending moves taking forever and then the boring script. 

Let's just hope that if there is a two, he either gets a lot better or he allows someone else to do it. Sorta like the Harry Potter directors...well, I think there are other directors to those movies lol


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

This scene made me uncomfortable. Jeezus M. Night, zoom out.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 7, 2010)

I just hate the bending delay, it's distracting.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I just hate the bending delay, it's distracting.



....And the fact that Aang never once used his trademark spinning ball of wind....? 

I just noticed that >.>


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> This movie is probably one of the worst released in the last 5 years, and M. Night is probably THE worst big budget director in Hollywood right now.



I'm not sure about that. He has fierce competition from Michael Bay for that honor.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't like Michael Bay....didn't he direct the video to "I touch myself"? lol
He's lucky he made Bad Boys and Armageddon, or I wouldn't like him _at all_..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually kind of liked this part. Made me excited in the theater. The delay was noticeable, but I didn't think much of it until later.


That part made me cringe. I was so humiliated to be there. How did this pass through so many stages of production?


That scene was super weird. Poor dialogue, excruciatingly long, and dull, not to mention that it just totally disregards the source material.



Terra Branford said:


> ....And the fact that Aang never once used his trademark spinning ball of wind....?
> 
> I just noticed that >.>



That's more of a logistic thing; it'd probably be pretty hard to suspend Ringer and track him, and then CGI the air scooter under him. I mean, look how poorly they pulled off _regular_ bending.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

Jove said:


> That's more of a logistic thing; it'd probably be pretty hard to suspend Ringer and track him, and then CGI the air scooter under him. I mean, look how poorly they pulled off _regular_ bending.



They could do it, they just didn't want to. If people can CGI a man riding a dragon, they all they had to do was put him on something circular with a green screen wrap over it and then have it pulled by a track. With the green screen, they could have put some textures and CGI over it. 

Too much money was spent on locations, sets and advertisement -- toys and such.


----------



## Burke (Jul 7, 2010)

They took out the chinese kanji, and replaced it with bullshit-ese?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh? So you admit you don't know anything about the viewer ratings of AtLA in Japan? Then you cannot say those in Japan love the series then! And again, this situation is not comparable! Dubbing an already made series and making a series from scratch are two completely different things. 

Avatar was just not popular in Japan, it was popular in Malaysia, sure, but that's about as far as it gets for ratings in asian countries. Though, you'll probably say Malaysia isn't asian .

There are no Japanese Avatar DVDs in Japan at all, which is why they had to buy dvds from Malaysia and elsewhere.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, of the long list of thing M.Night changed, this made the least sense to me...

Well, apart from the casting, and the firebenders needing a source... And... Well you get the picture.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

N??ps said:


> They took out the chinese kanji, and replaced it with bullshit-ese?


Hanzi <.< Not Kanji...


----------



## Burke (Jul 7, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Hanzi <.< Not Kanji...



"Chinese Characters" ?


----------



## Quaero (Jul 7, 2010)

Warning: Strong colors and flashes on this one.





This scene was born to be mocked of. It's almost as if they had tailored it specifically for that.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

Quaero said:


> This scene was born to be mocked of. It's almost as if they had tailored it specifically for that.


Make one set to thriller


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Oh? So you admit you don't know anything about the viewer ratings of AtLA in Japan? Then you cannot say those in Japan love the series then! And again, this situation is not comparable! Dubbing an already made series and making a series from scratch are two completely different things.
> 
> Avatar was just not popular in Japan, it was popular in Malaysia, sure, but that's about as far as it gets for ratings in asian countries. Though, you'll probably say Malaysia isn't asian .
> 
> There are no Japanese Avatar DVDs in Japan at all, which is why they had to buy dvds from Malaysia and elsewhere.



EDIT:
Its not even worth it anymore.  



> They took out the chinese kanji, and replaced it with bullshit-ese?


They tried to make something that looked like Chinese. It kinda looks like the language on Predator's arm. 

@Quaero:
That flashing one can hurt people....


----------



## Chee (Jul 7, 2010)

The cabbage one is awesome.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 7, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> EDIT:
> Its not even worth it anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


You claimed that fans in Japan like the show too much to support the movie, however, I asked if you had any proof to back it up.

I'm gathering the evidence, it was a year ago, so most of it is buried under results, but many have known that the Japanese aren't too crazy about AtLA at all.

Any show that is popular in Japan gets DVDs quickly, since reruns are rarely run on Japanese TV, DVDs can be available up to a week or month after airing on TV.

Also, where the heck are you getting THIS?



> Half the reason they stopped the show was because of dubbing problems.  it was too hard, too  expensive and time consuming for them to dub Avatar for every season.  They were _losing_ money. Doesn't mean its not popular.



My problem with you isn't just that you say some profoundly wrong things, but you also say it without any basis.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoiler-ed them, and put on a warning.

Sorry...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

@Quaero:
Okay, thanks. It made my head hurt....  
I like the M.Night one and the Cabbage man one.


----------



## Koi (Jul 7, 2010)

Man.. you can tell whoever's going to bend way before they actually do.. which would make an actual MNS-bending fight really boring.. seeing as you have like five seconds to actually move out of the way.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

The rock wasn't even moving at a good speed to hurt the Fire Nation soldiers.... *sad face*


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 7, 2010)

No one's posted up the gif of Azula yet?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 7, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> No one's posted up the gif of Azula yet?



I've seen her in something...but what? She's so familiar...

Thanks for the gif


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Looking closely, they resemble the modern, Traditional Hanzi, except bastardized between grass script and seal script.

They also look like dry noodles.

What confounds me, are the archaic forms for fire and earth. They're closer to modern forms than, say, bone script, or bronze script. 

Also, probably the only good bending in the whole movie. Probably because they slightly changed the moves from the original intro...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Why didn't they make the bending swift like this, in the movie?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Probably the first thing they made, and the reference is easier to find than have someone watch through the eps for bending scenes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> No one's posted up the gif of Azula yet?



Her performance seemed off to me as well. Azula wouldn't smirk like that, she'd smirk with regal, menacing arrogance. No quivering, no coy look. I wonder if M. Night's going to tinker with Azula a bit.

Also, I'm using Cabbage Merchant.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

I was on another forum at the time when I heard this, so I don't know if they provided links or anything.

But I heard that in total, 33+ scenes was cut out. Does anyone know if that's true or not? :x


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jove said:


> Her performance seemed off to me as well. Azula wouldn't smirk like that, she'd smirk with regal, menacing arrogance. No quivering, no coy look. I wonder if M. Night's going to tinker with Azula a bit.
> 
> Also, I'm using Cabbage Merchant.


I thought you said tinkle on Azula <.<

He can get in trouble for that...

I guess I should get to bed now.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Azula looked too short and too childish.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Jove said:


> Her performance seemed off to me as well. Azula wouldn't smirk like that, she'd smirk with regal, menacing arrogance. No quivering, no coy look. I wonder if M. Night's going to tinker with Azula a bit.
> 
> Also, I'm using Cabbage Merchant.



She still looks like she can pull Azula off. I hope if a second comes out and she's still the actress for the role, that she works on the smirk. 

Azula is my third (maybe second...can't pick between Ty Lee or her) favorite, so I hope M.Night doesn't change her one bit. 

@Chee:
Isn't she younger than Zuko....?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Azula looked too short and too childish.



I guess that's the beauty of animation, making 14 year olds looked anywhere from 14 to 20.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

I think so, but in the show she looked more like an adult.

And women develop faster than males so she should look older than Zuko anyways.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

She looked about 14-15 to me. And sometimes, even childish (not super childish though). That was part of the reason she was so kickass -- her childish hate and anger. 

Well, I don't think I could describe how awesome and evil she is lol


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Azula is terribly misguided or corrupted by Ozai, personally.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think so, but in the show she looked more like an adult.
> 
> _And women develop faster than males_ so she should look older than Zuko anyways.



It's funny how long it's been since I've heard that in an Avatar discussion. I miss the shipping wars. 

Azula looks like 15-18 to me. Much like Katara sometimes looked 17-19, and sometimes she very much looked 14. But she more often looked like a late teenager, and thus all the guys that wanked to her can feel content.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 8, 2010)

Azula's only 14? Wow, that's kind of ridiculous unless people mature/age differently in the show..


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

She still looks like a teenager to me...



Her anger and evilness makes her look a little older, but still an early teenager to me. 

@Man in Black: She's about 15 I think. I've never looked her age up, but I think I recall someone mentioning it in the show...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Azula's only 14? Wow, that's kind of  ridiculous unless people mature/age differently in the show..


Well, Kyoshi was pushing the hundreds...


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

Jove said:


> Her performance seemed off to me as well. Azula wouldn't smirk like that, she'd smirk with regal, menacing arrogance. No quivering, no coy look. I wonder if M. Night's going to tinker with Azula a bit.



..He sucked the Meat and Sarcasm out of Sokka.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

I think she is 15. Zuko is 16.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> ..He sucked the Meat and Sarcasm out of Sokka.


Like a mushy Slim Jim :<


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> ..He sucked the Meat and Sarcasm out of Sokka.





Poor Sokka.

He was the sarcasm guy. I don't like him without the funnies...


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Now we just have the Sokka who holds in his farts.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Now we just have the Sokka who holds in his farts.





I heard that on the Rotten Tomatoes show 
So funny.

Poor Sokka. At least we still have his funniness in the show.


----------



## Burke (Jul 8, 2010)

Get it? The boulder? 

I think the most flashy bending in the show was the swamp benders while they motored across the water.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think she is 15. Zuko is 16.



On Nick's Avatar page, she was listed at 14. But by the end of the show, she probably was 15.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder if there will be a backseries on Avatar about the previous Avatars?


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Get it? The boulder?



AHAHAHHAHAAHAH. I finally got that one.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder if we will ever learn what happened to Zuko's mom.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I wonder if we will ever learn what happened to Zuko's mom.


She became the inspiration for the world's first "Yo momma" jokes.


----------



## Burke (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I wonder if we will ever learn what happened to Zuko's mom.


​


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Isn't there supposed to be a special before Korra starts or something?

Maybe that will cover what happened.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I wonder if we will ever learn what happened to Zuko's mom.



I wanted to know this as well. When I saw the part and the scene changed, I was like "that's it? He goes to have tea with his friends? Did his father tell him where she is? Does he really even care about her?"

 I hope she's not dead!



> Isn't there supposed to be a special before Korra starts or something?
> 
> Maybe that will cover what happened.


Maybe in the show it'll be in history books or something


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> ​


I'm hungry for some Slopoke tails

But yeah, supposedly, Korra will be preceded by some miniseries of AtLA


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> ​



All the Azula talk made me think about her mom


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm hungry for some Slopoke tails
> 
> But yeah, supposedly, Korra will be preceded by some miniseries of AtLA



It would make sense for the miniseries to cover that.

They obviously left it open ended to come back to it in the future.


----------



## Burke (Jul 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm hungry for some Slopoke tails






> But yeah, supposedly, Korra will be preceded by some miniseries of AtLA



Whether it will be about the Gaang or not is unknown. As is any other info


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

I just want new episodes of Avatar man.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder if the team will have other benders in it, or a dup of Sokka....


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

It really is going to be hard to top the gaang. They were such great characters.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It really is going to be hard to top the gaang. They were such great characters.





I think they can pull it off. They might even get a group name like "Boomerang squad".


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Whether it will be about the Gaang or not is unknown. As is any other info


This will go nicely with the Farfetch'd I'm roasting <3


I expect the miniseries to answer the most asked questions of the series, seems like common sense, because of Korra being a new story in the Avatar world. If not, it may connect Korra and AtLA, and the loose ends, like Ursa would be put aside longer.

For speculation sake, there may be something about Ursa, something about Zuko and his current rule, something about the international state of the world, something about Aang, and something about Sokka and Suki's current lives. Perhaps Toph will get a GOOD field trip with Zuko, and Momo and Appa will be wed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

> I have to admit, I haven't seen all of the movies by all of the guys there, but I've seen enough to call you out on your bullshit.
> 
> First off, almost every person you've mentioned has made a LARGE AMOUNT of movies over vaste periods of time, so a quality drop is expected. Whereas M. Night Shyamalam's real career started with The Sixth Sense back in 1999.



Ooh, fun. Let's see, shall we? You make the mistake of not considering their first 7 movies.

Romero: "Night of the Living Dead, "Martin" and "Dawn of the Dead". Everything else ranges from forgettable to bad(for his first 7 films)

3 great movies and 4 mediocre-to-horrible movies.

Fulci: Fulci's always been a bit uneven in his output. He dominated the horror craze in the early 80's, where people started to notice him, and then fell into making the most godawful shit that I've ever seen.......So you got this one.

Argento: You got this one I suppose. 

Craven: Has 2 decent movies(Hills Have Eyes, Last House on Left), 1 bad movie(Swamp Thing) and 5 below average movies. Hell, he hadnt even made his masterpiece, "Nightmare on Elm St" yet.

Tsui Hark: Had like one memorable movie in his first 7(albeit one of his most famous movies; Zu Warriors)

Coppola: Same thing. His first 7 movies weren't very good(Godfather was the 9th)

Reitman: You mostly got this. But in this, he just got better and better.......and then right after the 7 began to get worse and worse. 

Landis: Got this too.

Edwards: Had to go through 10 years worth of movies before making something great.

Reiner: Not sure, as he worked heavily in TV before movies.

Cimino: He made 2 great movies before the notorious Heavens Gate. It ruined his career and after this he was lucky to make mediocre films.

Bluth: made 7 good/great movies before he began his slide...guess you got that.

Hughes: Same as above

Ritchie: Made 2 great movies and from here, it was crap like Swept Away.

Joffe: Another TV one, but his start in movies was uneven(good; killing fields. bad; Super Mario Bros).

Schumacher: Had a decent first 7. 

Lucas: Do I even need to go into this one?

Smith: Ran out of steam after a strong first 7.

Brooks: 4 good/great movies, 3 duds.

Rodriguez: 7 good films before becoming bad(well, I dont think they got bad. I dont think he hit this until recently)

Burton: You got this.

Wachouski's: 1 great movie, 1 good movie, 1 decent movie, 2 bad movies.

So your argument works against you when you consider that. But even so, thinking that it matters based on the quanity just asks the question: Why do filmmakers get worse?

Do they just lose their creativity, stop caring, become egomaniacs? What? Your argument asks more questions than not. But when u take their first 7 movies, the results are usually jarringly uneven





> So, that's 7 films he's made between 1999 - 2010. Out of those 7, one has been great, 2 have been good, 1 has been bad and 3 have been absolutely terrible offensive excuses for film. (Notice how it's just been a continual spiral downwards ever since 1999: great, good, good, bad, offensively awful, offensively awful, offensively awful.)



The Village, for the record, recieved more mixed reviews, so to dismiss it as bad is foolish. Sure, you can think that way. But your statement becomes void as soon as someone disagrees.

And I wouldnt call Lady in theWater offensively awful. Once again, my friend, you see too few bad movies.



> Secondly, none of the directors you've mentioned took as big of a quality drop as M. Night (especially over such a short period of time) and it's pretty easy to wager that not one of the directors you've mentioned has made a movie even close to being as bad as M. Night's last 3 films.



You really havent seen most of those guys I mentioned..........One of Blake Edwards Pink Panther movies is comprised of mostly stock footage from previous Pink Panther movies. THAT is offensively awful.

Wes Cravens Hills Have Eyes part 2 is not better. Dont even get me started on Fulci's works. Reiners "North" causes physical pain. Heavens Gate is one of the most boring films I've ever seen and dont even get me started on Speed Racer.

One, your arguing opinion over fact....which is okay(I kind of am too). Two, you've confessed that you havent seen most of the movies from these guys so how would you know?



> The 5th Harry Potter isn't even close to being as bad as this trainwreck film.


Do you really want to argue this? Because both movies suffer from mostly the same problems.



> I don't think we need an explanation for what a B-movie is, we all should know when a movie is a B-movie and when it's not.



No......we dont. To some, one million is a B movie. To others, 20 million is. To some, 40 million is. Its a constantly changing number because movies keep getting more expensive.

Im just saying, what do you consider to be a B movie? Im not going to say you're wrong. I just need a number to get movies to compare it too. The fact that you're avoiding the question suggests you dont know. If you dont know, then fine, it's not that important. Just say so.



> Difference between M. Night and Bay/Emmerich is even when Bay/Emmerich's movies are bad they can atleast have some sort of silver lining, M. Night's are just offensively horrible.



That depends who you ask. This is what irritates me about you. You seem to think your opinion on things is 100% absolute. Then you act like a douche when people disagree. 

Hell, in a lot of the cases I mention above, I personally LIKE these movies. Or dont hate them. I was just refering to the general consensus. Look at Eberts reviews of M. Nights movies(hated Lady, Village and Last Airbender but liked everything else) and then his reviews of Emmerich's or Bays movies, where he hates just about all of them.

The village has a 6.6/10 on imdb, Lady has a 5.8/10, the Happening a 5.2 and even the last airbender hasnt gone under 4/10. SO NOT EVERYBODY THINKS THEY ARE OFFENSIVELY AWFUL as you like to think.

And it's not like your opinion is even all that educated, as you've contradicted yourself, prefered to wallow in ignorance(while being a douche about it) and you've dedicated multiple posts just stating "Idiot". Brilliant man, brilliant. 

I havent even heard much of why you hated these movies, other than "they suck". Your arguments cannot support your arrogance.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Poor Toph....she never did get her field trip with Zuko.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh yeah, and the new chronicles of Space Sword


----------



## Quaero (Jul 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLI1AvPjUeQ[/YOUTUBE]

Do you guys remember how trollish  Mike and Bryan were ?

Check this excerpt from the introduction of the art book. The very first paragraph.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Quaero said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLI1AvPjUeQ[/YOUTUBE]



lol, did Mike and Bryan put that together?


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

Lolol Byke, ilu.

I need to order the artbook but Amazon's out of them for now. :\


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Poor Toph....she never did get her field trip with Zuko.



That needs to happen in the miniseries if it does focus on Zuko.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Zuko decrees field trips for all in his new regime


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

Zuko never even said Toph's name lol


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

He's not worthy to speak a name so epic.



SILVER SANDWICH


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

In a way, it was a troll.  Mike and Bryan knew that fans were expecting for Zuko to be a big brother to Toph, and he just kind of brushed her off with "Yeah, whatever" most of the time



N??ps said:


> ​


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

You know, speaking of Toph, I forgot we never found out about her relationship with her parents after the war.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2010)

^Or what happened to Hawky.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Or what happened to Hawky.



I forgot about Hawky.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hawky had a lightsaber duel with Combustion Man's raven eagle.

The Battle of Fates played the whole day...

Something else I forgot, where Sokka hides his weapons...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> You know, speaking of Toph, I forgot we never found out about her relationship with her parents after the war.



I get the distinct feeling that Mike and Bryan will reveal more with Legend of Korra.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, have any of you guys watched Avatar: The Last Airbender abridged? I watched the first episode and didnt care for it......nowhere near as good as Yu Gi Oh abridged or any of those.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> I get the distinct feeling that Mike and Bryan will reveal more with Legend of Korra.


Seems like this list of questions/potential episodes get longer and longer...

So, I'm rewatching AtLA, and I'm at the episode where Zuko's backstory is revealed, then I realized something funny.

Remember the knife Iroh sent to Zuko from his campaign on Ba Sing Se? On one side, it had a nice flowery adage, on the other "Made in Earth Kingdom" Obviously, it's a joke about mass produced stuff with the phrase "Made in China" printed or stickered on there. Then that's when the fridge brilliance kicks in. Supposedly, Iroh got it as a spoil of war from the surrendering Ba Sing Se general, and he purports that it is a significantly valuable trinket...

This is much like in the real world, where tourists and occupying soldiers (like in WWII, when American soldiers occupied Japan, some bought expensive souvenirs, believe them to be real Japanese antiques.) are tricked into thinking what they got is something valuable, authentic and expensive piece of the area's culture, when it's really just mass produced junk. Even natives get fooled sometimes. So the general may have fooled Iroh with that pearl dagger, or the general thought it was the real deal, or the event never happened, and Iroh just bought it somewhere in Ba Sing Se, and made up a cool story to go with it.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 8, 2010)

yay finished whole series with bf agains

yayyyyy

oh and like a million pages back there was a picture of a penis head soldier from the movie?

i didn't notice it but arnold knew it right away

go figure

oh yeah and screw you jobe i kind of kind of kind of liked onna en del agua...just the concept you know the one, the one where they have to find people with ambiguous titles and they do using movie stereotypes

i thought that was a nifty idea

but indeed the best part of the movie was at the end when they took the onna del agua away in a big bird thing and everyone in the theater was silent except for one person who whispered to his friend

this movie sucked

but everyone heard and we all laffed


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> snip


M. Night is a horrible director because he can make 3 films as bad as Lady in the Water, The Happening & The Last Airbender and not listen to any of the feedback/criticism he's been getting from his peers and critics because he suggests that his films aren't bad at all; that they are in-fact great and they just can't grasp it.

I don't know how many times I have to say this: you simply are a terrible director if you make 3 films in a row as bad as his last 3 were and have them all get progressively worse than the last.

Enough with the talk of B-movies, other directors and Harry Potter, idiot.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Seems like this list of questions/potential episodes get longer and longer...
> 
> So, I'm rewatching AtLA, and I'm at the episode where Zuko's backstory is revealed, then I realized something funny.
> 
> ...



Somebody's a troper 

Also, I just had the craziest dream where I was watching/a character in the AtLA sequel, and the melon lord was an actual canon character in it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Somebody's a troper
> 
> Also, I just had the craziest dream where I was watching/a character in the AtLA sequel, and the melon lord was an actual canon character in it.


Ohohoh 

I thought of Jack Skelington for some reason, when you said that...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 8, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I forgot about Hawky.



You... what?! 



Koi said:


> ..He sucked the Meat and Sarcasm out of Sokka.



And especially the meat of friendship and fatherhood.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 8, 2010)

Finally saw the movie (online, lol). It wasn't completely as terrible as DBE but it was still pretty boring. I'm sure everyone else has covered what was wrong with the film so I won't mention it. My main complaint was that the film has absolutely no life or personality in any way.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 8, 2010)

....so i'm going to have to watch this and see how much i'm going to dislike the movie >_>

oh well.  is there a confirmed second movie?  cause i would love to see a different director.  if not hopefully night finally decides to listen to critics and other sorts of feedback.  but what are the chances he will listen to the criticism of others, it's not like he done so in the pass 2-3 movies >_>.


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2010)

The film only covered Book 1. So with lucky, we'll see Books two and three become movies as well in proper trilogy fashion.

Hopefully, they'll recast the crew and change the director.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2010)

no, i don't want a book 2...

let us put this fiasco behind us and proceed bravely onward towards Korra and whatever miniseries is being planned.

perhaps one day, in the distant future, when M. Night has passed beyond the veil of life, we may be graced with a proper reboot of the franchise.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> no, i don't want a book 2...
> 
> let us put this fiasco behind us and proceed bravely onward towards Korra and whatever miniseries is being planned.
> 
> perhaps one day, in the distant future, when M. Night has passed beyond the veil of life, we may be graced with a proper reboot of the franchise.


Zombie Heath Ledger for Ozai


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> M. Night is a horrible director because he can make 3 films as bad as Lady in the Water, The Happening & The Last Airbender and not listen to any of the feedback/criticism he's been getting from his peers and critics because he suggests that his films aren't bad at all; that they are in-fact great and they just can't grasp it.
> 
> I don't know how many times I have to say this: you simply are a terrible director if you make 3 films in a row as bad as his last 3 were and have them all get progressively worse than the last.
> 
> Enough with the talk of B-movies, other directors and Harry Potter, idiot.



Congrats. You just proved my point.

Wow, that was shockinly easy.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

Has this been posted yet?



Lol.


----------



## Shade (Jul 8, 2010)

It seems the movie discussion has finally subsided...

hay gais how about zutara convo for the next 2000 posts?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Shade said:


> It seems the movie discussion has finally subsided...
> 
> hay gais how about zutara convo for the next 2000 posts?


No, TophxDuke


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 8, 2010)

Shade said:


> It seems the movie discussion has finally subsided...
> 
> *hay gais how about zutara convo for the next 2000 posts? *



If that's the only option, let's bash on the movie some more.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 8, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> No, TophxDuke



Blasphemy! 

TophxTeo OTP 4ever!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 8, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> TophxTeo OTP 4ever!


I am okay with Taco too


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.



Toph, even when its not the show, is still awesome. 

I like how they all left at 15 minutes 

I actually got the feeling that if the show continued, they would have tried to go someplace with Toph and The Duke.....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Has this been posted yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.



lol, reminds me of the episode where they watch the play of themselves.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey, have any of you guys watched Avatar: The Last Airbender abridged? I watched the first episode and didnt care for it......nowhere near as good as Yu Gi Oh abridged or any of those.



I have. Not that great. THe only good ones are DBZ Abridged and YGO Abridged.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Aren't abridged series just full of jokes? The only three I saw couldn't stop the hilarity....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hey, have any of you guys watched Avatar: The Last Airbender abridged? I watched the first episode and didnt care for it......nowhere near as good as Yu Gi Oh abridged or any of those.


But Jewish Zuko and Iroh were funny. 

And the sound for Appa's fail attempt at flying.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 8, 2010)

LOL
Let the Zutaran posts commence
OTP SokkaxAzula


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Congrats. You just proved my point.
> 
> Wow, that was shockinly easy.


I'm sorry, you might like going off-tangent and arguing about irrelevant shit; I don't.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> LOL
> Let the Zutaran posts commence
> OTP SokkaxAzula



I love that image. 

Zutaran? What is that? I'm confused.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 8, 2010)

Remain confused and never ask that question again. Forget you even heard the word.


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

What about Hawkka?!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Remain confused and never ask that question again. Forget you even heard the word.



Now I'm interested more than before


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow this movie got rocked in the reviews. I don't think I'm going to watch it and let it ruin the cartoon.

2.8/10 on R.T
4.4/10 on imdb


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

It was an average movie, to me at least.

But then again, I'm the looney bird who still like Eragon despite how bad it is and how much it changed lol


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

> Avatar, the Last Air Bender was the best dance movie all year.



Haha.  I love him.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> Haha.  I love him.


Is that really him!

Oh my gosh! I love him 

He's the reason I decided to play Halo: ODST. lol


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2010)

M. Night is a genius, he manage to take the rich and beautiful mythos of AtLA, and adapted it to the struggles of inner city disenfranchised youths, in the feel good movie of the decade.

Beatboxing Sokka will continue to send shivers down my spine for the rest of my life.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 9, 2010)

What do you mean by "beatboxing Sokka"?


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2010)

Guys dont see the movie.
M. Night is apart of an anarcist cell that my men and i have been tracking for weeks.
If you go see the movie, youll be playing right into his hands.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What do you mean by "beatboxing Sokka"?


Wait, what movie were you watching? Didn't you see the part where they got sent to the 1990's of our world, by the evil lord Ozai, where his rule is law? Because that was like, five minutes after the intro.

It nearly broke my heart when Momizzle (M. Night's adaptation of Momo) took several bullets for the Gaang in that driveby...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Momizzle lived, and will recover by Bizzook 2wo




The effects were awesome when Zuko followed the Gaang through time, of course, I could've done without him being naked, but then again, his awesome, stern, emotionless "Give me your clothes..." line to the punks was very important to show his deadset determination.

Toph being a hoodrat was genius, it fit her totally.


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Wait, what movie were you watching? Didn't you see the part where they got sent to the 1990's of our world, by the evil lord Ozai, where his rule is law? Because that was like, five minutes after the intro.
> 
> It nearly broke my heart when Momizzle (M. Night's adaptation of Momo) took several bullets for the Gaang in that driveby...
> 
> ...



Reikai should have directed this movizzle.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 9, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Didn't you see the part where they got sent to the 1990's of our world, by the evil lord Ozai, where his rule is law?
> 
> It nearly broke my heart when Momizzle (M. Night's adaptation of Momo) took several bullets for the Gaang in that driveby...
> 
> ...


Um.....okay. :>

@N??ps:
I already saw it...and if I can, I'm gonna buy the movie. ^.^
I know it wasn't as good as the show, or at all to you guys, but I enjoyed it very much. I was expecting spectacular like I was for Eragon (which was disappointing) so I knew what it was gonna be like three days before I saw it.

I even said it in the car on the way there. "Won't be that good. Will most likely be rushed."

And it was. But I still like it. Maybe considering it a different series that isn't Avatar will help...?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2010)

If you looked closely at when the Gaang breaks into that crackhouse, where parallel Jeong Jeong was staying, on the TV he is watching, is the unaired pilot of the original Avatar.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 9, 2010)

Anyone know if there is an interview with M.Night, since the movie was released? I would really like to hear how he will defend it. Plus I just want to see his reaction when people say he ruined Avatar.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 9, 2010)

^ I'd like to see that as well.

I read somewhere that he changed the pronunciation of the characters to make it more real, so in the movie they say "Ong" instead of "AAAaang"

How fucking stupid is M. Night. The right way to say it is the way the TV series says it.

From now on I'm gonna call him M. Night Charmalarmalan cause that's the right way to say it.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 9, 2010)

Kno7 said:


> ^ I'd like to see that as well.
> 
> I read somewhere that he changed the pronunciation of the characters to make it more real, so in the movie they say "Ong" instead of "AAAaang"
> 
> ...



I seriously believe that as a fan of the show, M.Night must of hated Avatar. You can't make a movie this bad based off one of your favorite things. Unless the guy was high, and drunk most of the time. Which I would believe that to.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe thats the twist

secretly it was his plan to ruin avatal

they'll interview him all smug

"well mnight you sure made a piece of shit this time"

and he'll look them right in the face, even smuglier and be all

"YES INDEED I DID" 

and we'll never know why


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 9, 2010)

Give the guy a break. It's very difficult to write/direct/edit a movie when your heads _that_ far up your own ass. I mean, he pretty had to do it all by feel.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> maybe thats the twist
> 
> secretly it was his plan to ruin avatal
> 
> ...


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 9, 2010)

.

Goddammit, the _last_ thing TLA2 needs is more darkness and aangst!  Bring back Aang's smile!  Bring back Sokka's meat and sarcasm!  Don't DARE ruin Toph!


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 9, 2010)

i heard toph is going to be played by samuel l

lol i bet she'd love that though

i guess i'd kind of love that too

fuck it

i want to see avatar 2 im sick and tired of these motherfucking fire benders in my motherfucking ba sing sei


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 9, 2010)

This is funny.
Sifu Kisu is in Kansas City scouting locations for a new Martial Arts school and ends up on the Fox affiliate morning show. The hosts introduce him at the martial arts coordinator for the film. I need to remind you that he had no involvement on the film besides some pre-production stuff. He doesn't stop them either.


Straight from the horse's mouth


> (Just between you and me) I was the original consultant hired to coordinate the movie.... Paramount paid me a nice chunk of change to create a series of reference DVDs and It's a shame they didn't bother to watch them <CHA/CHING!> They "went another direction"  Also anyone outside of the company wouldn't know that the Paramount upper management shifted 4 times during the course of production of the movie and I suspect it will shift again before the dust settles on this one. We'll see




Also, what were his thoughts on the film? In response to someone, he wrote


> ...Sorry to force you to watch that gurgling spectacle of a film




Damn, I really am a hardcore fan.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 9, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Anyone know if there is an interview with M.Night, since the movie was released? I would really like to hear how he will defend it. Plus I just want to see his reaction when people say he ruined Avatar.


He said that the only way he could understand that people didn't like the movie is because it had a "story-telling accent" and because of that they couldn't fully grasp the film...

lol


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 9, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> He said that the only way he could understand that people didn't like the movie is because it had a "story-telling accent" and because of that they couldn't fully grasp the film...
> 
> lol



I hate him more everyday. Oh and I pray to God, if there is one, please no Last Airbender 2.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Last Airbender (and the show) get there very own article on cracked.



I think you guys will like this. Also keep in mind that Cracked.com does a _shitload_ of traffic. It's actually one of the more popular sites on the net.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 9, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> He said that the only way he could understand that people didn't like the movie is because it had a "story-telling accent" and because of that they couldn't fully grasp the film...
> 
> lol



Oh wow. I didn't have much of a problem with the man himself but after that, what a douche. So basically he's saying "Everyone who doesn't like my movie is stupid."?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> OTP SokkaxAzula



Jackie Diaz?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 9, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The Last Airbender (and the show) get there very own article on cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys will like this. Also keep in mind that Cracked.com does a _shitload_ of traffic. It's actually one of the more popular sites on the net.







> What? Everybody knows white people are the good guys. Especially other white people.


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The Last Airbender (and the show) get there very own article on cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys will like this. Also keep in mind that Cracked.com does a _shitload_ of traffic. It's actually one of the more popular sites on the net.


Oh dear god, I love cracked, I had a feeling they were gonna do  something on this movie


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 9, 2010)

So I thought watching this interview was funny, after seeing the movie and knowing how bad it is. Oh and M.Night pretty much confirms he did not like the comedy in Avatar.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ikuOhT61PY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Quaero (Jul 9, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> So I thought watching this interview was funny, after seeing the movie and knowing how bad it is. Oh and M.Night pretty much confirms he did not like the comedy in Avatar.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ikuOhT61PY[/YOUTUBE]



Video died. 



Another source


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 9, 2010)

Chee said:


>


The main guy is MartialHorror, except at the end he's still defending M. Night Shyamalan.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> So I thought watching this interview was funny, after seeing the movie and knowing how bad it is. Oh and M.Night pretty much confirms he did not like the comedy in Avatar.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 9, 2010)

I was thinking about the Racebending controversy for a little bit and then it brought to mind that this hasn't been a bad decade for American animated shows starring Asian protagonists. From 2001 to 2008, we had - 

Samurai Jack - Japanese
Juniper Lee - Chinese
Jake Long - Mixed (Chinese/Caucasian)
Aang - Adopted Asian
Ang Leung - Chinese (From a forgotten show called Legend Of The Dragon)
The kids from Nicktoon's Three Delivery (Chinese)

Just a handful, sure but not too bad overall.


----------



## Burke (Jul 9, 2010)

Cant find a better way to describe it than adopted asian.


----------



## Shade (Jul 9, 2010)

Whoa, we were halfway through season 3 at page 300ish which was Q2 2008. In a little over two years, we've had 500 pages of discussion based mainly on the latter episodes, finale and movie. That is insane.


----------



## Koi (Jul 9, 2010)

..Were there talks about a Samurai Jack movie?  Or am I making that up?


Was Terry from Batman Beyond not also at least half Asian?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2010)

Shade said:


> Whoa, we were halfway through season 3 at page 300ish which was Q2 2008. In a little over two years, we've had 500 pages of discussion based mainly on the latter episodes, finale and movie. That is insane.


Sozin's Comet increased our postbending abilities.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 9, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Sozin's Comet increased our postbending abilities.


We made it through the Day of VBupdate


----------



## Quaero (Jul 9, 2010)

Shade said:


> Whoa, we were halfway through season 3 at page 300ish which was Q2 2008. In a little over two years, we've had 500 pages of discussion based mainly on the latter episodes, finale and movie. That is insane.



You think that is insane?




Quaero said:


> Did you guys notice that both Season one and season two were aired and discussed over the first 52 pagest of this thread?
> 
> Thant means that over 600 pages are about the hiatus between the 2? and 3? Season, the third season itself, and the post finale ongoing discussion.
> 
> Seems like the Crossroads of Destiny realy pumped fans into the fandom.




Two whole seasons in 52 pages alone.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 9, 2010)

Speaking of posts, with Legend of Korra in the horizon, reaching 1000 pages in this thread has become a realistic prospect. And, if the new series is successful, I say we should aim for two thousand.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 9, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Sozin's Comet increased our postbending abilities.





But I'm a Earthbender 

52 pages doesn't seem that long....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But I'm a Earthbender


Any bender can be a postbender or a tearbender.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 9, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Any bender can be a postbender or a tearbender.



But Sozin's Comet only helps firebenders


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 9, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Any bender can be a postbender or a tearbender.



I think this should be made into an official smiley. 

Also, never knew we had this :vuvu


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 9, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> I think this should be made into an official smiley.



I agree. And the person who made it deserves an NF promotion, possibly at the expense of the guy that you're quoting.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 9, 2010)

Koi said:


> ..Were there talks about a Samurai Jack movie?  Or am I making that up?



Either it's in development hell or it's dead in the water.




> Was Terry from Batman Beyond not also at least half Asian?



He wasn't, but is girlfriend was Asian.

Also, for a good time following the finale it was just Jove, Rekky and I keeping this thread alive. Few stragglers here and there but for the most part it was just us.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 9, 2010)

So, anybody read some good Avatar fanfiction?  pretty good. It's what would happen if Azula was born first. Something I always questioned.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 9, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But Sozin's Comet only helps firebenders


Well, Sozin's Comet is an abrupt mixture of all four elements: fire develops on the surface, ice and earth make the body of the comet, and air is being pushed through and helps fuel the fire. 


Jove said:


> And the person who made it deserves an NF promotion, possibly at the expense of the guy that you're quoting.


 That would not be a jovial event.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 9, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Well, Sozin's Comet is an abrupt mixture of all four elements: fire develops on the surface, ice and earth make the body of the comet, and air is being pushed through and helps fuel the fire.
> That would not be a jovial event.


:amazed

Okay.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG I just realized. Do you think in the new series, metalbending will become officially recognized.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2010)

What do you mean officially recognized?


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

As in there would be a whole nation/culture around it like Earthbending, Waterbending etc.

I know, fanficing here but it's just a thought


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2010)

No it's just an offset of Earthbending, like Sandbending, Bloodbending, Lightning, etc.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

Was there ever a subset of airbending? I'm thinking gasses or something.

Or maybe temperature.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 10, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Was there ever a subset of airbending? I'm thinking gasses or something.
> 
> Or maybe temperature.



Soundbending was shown/implied in the series.


That and Vacuumbanding are the fan-favorites on the subject.


If you mix both of them, you would get pressurebending, or in other words, incredibly precise/controlled airbending.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Soundbending was shown/implied in the series.
> 
> 
> That and Vacuumbanding are the fan-favorites on the subject.
> ...


Sounds like a straight fanon highway into Rasengan


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 10, 2010)

heard this movie sucked pretty bad


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Also, for a good time following the finale it was just Jove, Rekky and I keeping this thread alive. Few stragglers here and there but for the most part it was just us.



Then i showed up, and i never left 
No wait, i wa in here in 2007 for a bit, then a bit in early 2008. I was on this very thread during the finale, then it was a little hiatus, and then i came back, and never left


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2010)

Quaero said:


> *Soundbending*



:amazed
Where!?!


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea, when did soundbending happen?


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey, we cant ever forget...
SweatBending


----------



## Omolara (Jul 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> As in there would be a whole nation/culture around it like Earthbending, Waterbending etc.
> 
> I know, fanficing here but it's just a thought



Nah, but I could see more people knowing it. Metal is just refined earth, as the Guru said.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 10, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Sounds like a straight fanon highway into Rasengan



Isn't the airscooter already kind of a resengen you can sit on. Meaning that Aang can do a far more controlled rasengen than Naruto (and it's not his only technique, ok Naruto also has clones, but still).



Piekage said:


> So, anybody read some good Avatar fanfiction?  pretty good. It's what would happen if Azula was born first. Something I always questioned.





*Spoiler*: __ 



There was one I found that was so good, I even put it in my sig. 

...an opinion that has nothing to do with it also being my fic. None whatsoever! Ok, maybe a little, and by 'a little' I mean a lot.

...oh just read it already!


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 10, 2010)

I wanna watch this movie but I heard it's pretty bad D:


----------



## Quaero (Jul 10, 2010)

N??ps said:


> :amazed
> Where!?!




They are small examples, like Aang blowing his whistle with superhuman strength, and the extra strong yelling in firebending masters. 

I like to speculate that Airbender Masters with years of experience could control sounds on a whim, things like their changing their voice, hiding noisy footsteps, playing music, etc. (PS:, personal fanon.)


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Just watched the movie. A lot of stuff I didn't like.

But wtf, who is that horrible actor attempting to play my favourite character? That's girl is going to ruin Azula so badly. And Ty Lee better not be some ugly Indian girl like Azula is.

Also, anyone got any Azula sigs? :33


----------



## Burke (Jul 10, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Just watched the movie. A lot of stuff I didn't like.
> 
> But wtf, who is that horrible actor attempting to play my favourite character? That's girl is going to ruin Azula so badly. And Ty Lee better not be some ugly Indian girl like Azula is.
> 
> Also, anyone got any Azula sigs? :33



One line is a performance ruiner for you?

Oh, and Ty lee and Mai will look indian of course.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> One line is a performance ruiner for you?



Did you see the same movie as me? She's going to be a horrible Azula.



Nøøps said:


> Oh, and Ty lee and Mai will look indian of course.



There is a difference between an ugly Indian and an attractive Indian. I want Ty Lee to be the latter.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Isn't the airscooter already kind of a resengen you can sit on. Meaning that Aang can do a far more controlled rasengen than Naruto (and it's not his only technique, ok Naruto also has clones, but still).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RasengAang!


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 10, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> RasengAang!





Alright I lol'd


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Alright I lol'd


Shame on you


----------



## Wesley (Jul 10, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Well, Sozin's Comet is an abrupt mixture of all four elements: fire develops on the surface, ice and earth make the body of the comet, and air is being pushed through and helps fuel the fire.



So only Water Benders have a special when they're extra uber?  No one believed me when I said that Water Benders were the most powerful in the series, but there you go...


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 10, 2010)

Quaero said:


> They are small examples, like Aang blowing his whistle with superhuman strength, and the extra strong yelling in firebending masters.
> 
> I like to speculate that Airbender Masters with years of experience could control sounds on a whim, things like their changing their voice, hiding noisy footsteps, playing music, etc. (PS:, personal fanon.)


Your avvie. 

Frothy was a pretty awesome guy.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So only Water Benders have a special when they're extra uber?  No one believed me when I said that Water Benders were the most powerful in the series, but there you go...


For Waterbenders, it comes every month, like PMS 

Unfortunately enough, for the male parts of the Water Tribes, the female Waterbenders have their periods on every full moon. Havoc and chaos 

I always thought Earthbenders were the strongest, though, really, I think any element would be uber given enough power.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 10, 2010)

Quaero said:


> They are small examples, like Aang blowing his whistle with superhuman strength, and the extra strong yelling in firebending masters.
> 
> I like to speculate that Airbender Masters with years of experience could control sounds on a whim, things like their changing their voice, hiding noisy footsteps, playing music, etc. (PS:, personal fanon.)



Aren't those all just examples of good breath control? He _is_ an airbender, after all. Being able to bend through his mouth probably lends itself to being able to sustain greater voice projection the same way that professional musicians (singers and horn/ woodwind players) can sustain notes louder and longer than everyday people. 
They've been trained to breath deeper, and expand their lungs more. More breath = bigger sound. 
It makes sense with wind instruments, for airbenders to be really good at them because of their breath control, not because they are manipulating the sound itself.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Aren't those all just examples of good breath control? He _is_ an airbender, after all. Being able to bend through his mouth probably lends itself to being able to sustain greater voice projection the same way that professional musicians (singers and horn/ woodwind players) can sustain notes louder and longer than everyday people.
> They've been trained to breath deeper, and expand their lungs more. More breath = bigger sound.
> It makes sense with wind instruments, for airbenders to be really good at them because of their breath control, not because they are manipulating the sound itself.


Don't all benders have good breath control? It's kinda essential for manipulating chi


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Wesley said:


> So only Water Benders have a special when they're extra uber?  No one believed me when I said that Water Benders were the most powerful in the series, but there you go...



Sure must be intimidating considering it's only once a month and it can only be used at nighttime.


----------



## Living Wisdom (Jul 10, 2010)

Possibly one of the worst movies I have ever seen. Besides some good special effects here and there, there really wasn't much to enjoy. The script seemed rushed, sloppily written and all over the place. The acting was really bad in some instances and the 'racebending' aspect of the movie kind of took away some of the cultural elements I found great in the series.

Shymalan claims he picked talent over race, well i'm not saying the actors aren't talented but the acting I had seen in that movie really aggravated me. Especially in the beginning of the movie. The dialogue was awkward and the enactment of the dialogue was terrifying. 

I understand that Shymalan probably wanted to make this idea his own by doing the little silly changes and shit, but he turned a possible EPIC movie into a shithole. The people I know who have also seen it, made the same remarks I did about the movie. If there is a sequel, Shymalan better plan it very carefully. With the harsh reviews this movie has been getting, i'm not sure if Paramount will even want to finance a new one.

I enjoyed the show a lot by the way. For some reason, I kind of fell out of it though. I fell-out of it probably in the middle of the second book. I'm watching re-runs though and i'm trying to get back into it. I wanna at least finish the series. I heard a sequel is in the works as well, Legend of Korra or something. Hope thats as good as it's predeccessor.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 10, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Don't all benders have good breath control? It's kinda essential for manipulating chi



Well, yeah. I figure firebenders and airbenders would be especially good at it considering how they can use their elements.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Duke Anus said:


> I enjoyed the show a lot by the way. For some reason, I kind of fell out of it though. I fell-out of it probably in the middle of the second book. I'm watching re-runs though and i'm trying to get back into it. I wanna at least finish the series. I heard a sequel is in the works as well, Legend of Korra or something. Hope thats as good as it's predeccessor.



Watch the stream online if you have to. That's what I did. You must finish Avatar. It's that awesome.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

And buy the DVDs


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

kanaru said:


> I wanna watch this movie but I heard it's pretty bad D:



Go watch it. Don't form a opinion until after you see it. It'll be fair that way.


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2010)

I saw the movie. It was... kinda bad, but I refuse to hate it. I'll take it as guilty pleasure. I would say what's wrong with the movie, but you guys already have.. like, 100 times. lol

But in good news: I'm currently in Book 3: Chapter 4

And fuuuck. i'm loving it so far  can't believe it's only 3 seasons though ;_;


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> I saw the movie. It was... kinda bad, but I refuse to hate it. I'll take it as guilty pleasure. I would say what's wrong with the movie, but you guys already have.. like, 100 times. lol
> 
> But in good news: I'm currently in Book 3: Chapter 4
> 
> And fuuuck. i'm loving it so far  can't believe it's only 3 seasons though ;_;



You'll like chapter 6. Its the best episode 

Glad you enjoy it, Roy!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 10, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And buy the DVDs



And then buy the dvds _again_.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

Jove said:


> And then buy the dvds _again_.


I'm waiting for blurays, SD looks fuzzy on my TV


----------



## Living Wisdom (Jul 10, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Watch the stream online if you have to. That's what I did. You must finish Avatar. It's that awesome.



K! Thanks for the advice, i'll definitely be looking into finishing it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> You'll like chapter 6. *Its the best episode *



       .


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Avalon said:


> .



What's wrong with episode 6? 
Toph's episode is the best


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 10, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder is there a Toph FC?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Hmmm, I wonder is there a Toph FC?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> You'll like chapter 6. Its the best episode
> 
> Glad you enjoy it, Roy!



The Avatar and the Firelord. Oh yeah, that's a great one. Pretty much find out how the war started.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> Hmmm, I wonder is there a Toph FC?


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2010)

Blood bending is awesome. I don't know why Katara is crying.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> Blood bending is awesome. I don't know why Katara is crying.



Because she's too soft. 

Give the blood bending to Toph and let's see how well its put to use.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What's wrong with episode 6?
> Toph's episode is the best



Nothing's wrong with it. It's just not the best episode.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Nothing's wrong with it. It's just not the best episode.


:amazed



How can you say that? The greatest character makes her entrance and is so cool with her master Earthbending! She's blind too, which adds to her awesomeness. 

*Has conflicted feelings whether to kill you, or let you live."


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

Roy said:


> Blood bending is awesome.



hell yeah; blood bending = metal bending = lightning bending = fart bending


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2010)

You guys are making me wish I had the DVDs again.

It's just not the same on the computer as sitting down with a drink and a bowl of Popcorn and watching 3 or 4 episodes at a time.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 10, 2010)

^ burn'm foo!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> hell yeah; blood bending = metal bending = lightning bending = fart bending



You had me till fart bending 

What would Airbending have as a extra? Earth has metal bending, blood bending for water, lightning for fire, but what is for Airbending? I would say Energybending, but everyone (Avatars) can do that.....

(not fart bending )

@Dr. Boskov Krevorkian:
I tried watching them on the PC, but it ruins the feeling. Which is why I try to catch it when its on TV. My DVD sound quality sucks terribly, I can barely hear them. So I pick TV...I should sell my DVDs. >.>


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had no idea that Toph was first introduced in the episode that's explains how the war began through Fire Lord Sozain and Avatar Roku. I'm sure Toph played a lovely role in that episode.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I had no idea that Toph was first introduced in the episode that's explains how the war began through Fire Lord Sozain and Avatar Roku. I'm sure Toph played a lovely role in that episode.



We are talking about....episode 6 of book 2. That's when Toph comes in...right?  Its 6 something. 



DON'T EMBARRASS ME!

oh.....book 3 >.>
Damn it!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> We are talking about....episode 6 of book 2. That's when Toph comes in...right?  Its 6 something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww how cute. Your love for me has caused you to mis-read the thread. :33


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> We are talking about....episode 6 of book 2. That's when Toph comes in...right?  Its 6 something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about book 3.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Aww how cute. Your love for me has caused you to mis-read the thread. :33



N-no! I was on my stupid Nintendo Wii and I couldn't see my screen well 

@Roy:
I know... 

Would it help my situation if I said I planned it.....?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> N-no! I was on my stupid Nintendo Wii and I couldn't see my screen well



Don't be shy. I'll give you that Cinderella kiss you've always dreamed of.


----------



## Roy (Jul 10, 2010)

Nope. :] It's ok though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 10, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Don't be shy. I'll give you that Cinderella kiss you've always dreamed of.



No. If I say Toph was in the episode, she was 

@Roy:
I shouldn't really use the Wii on forums anymore lol


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 10, 2010)

I would think that Bloodbending is pretty dangerous physically. Blood pressure, and water content of the body would be futzed with pretty royally, not to mention gas bubbles and stuff. And it seems like it's not a very tender technique, given the bone-cracking, possibly tendon popping effects it had on that Southern Raider when Katara interrogated him.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 10, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No. If I say Toph was in the episode, she was



When I ask you out on a date, you say yes! 

You seem to lack in manners and you need to learn some respect. And pain and suffering shall be your teacher.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't need a date though >.>

So the Comicon will be soon, right? I can't wait to see something about Korra


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

Blood bending is a broken ability, i hate its, its second only to avatar state in brokenness, which i hate even more (it totally ruined the final battle).


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Everyone needs a date! Especially Avalon.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Everyone needs a date! Especially Avalon.



Agni Kai.

Right here. Right now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Blood bending is a broken ability, i hate its, its second only to avatar state in brokenness, which i hate even more (it totally ruined the final battle).



What? How can you say that! :c



Roy said:


> Everyone needs a date! Especially Avalon.



Well, not me


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey wait a second...Now Waterbending has two subabilities! Healing AND Bloodbending? Dear god, it's the two most favorite powers of Mary Sues, absolute control, and healing.


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What? How can you say that! :c


Easily, i had high expectations of that final battle, it was going to be epic, and then Aang went avatar state and the fire lord spend the rest of the fight basically running away and being defensive because Aang was so much more powerfull, it was totally lame the way Aang curbstomped the firelords ass, firelord went down way too easily.

I had hoped that soime kind of stupid circumstance would prevent Aang from using avatar state in that fight.... and but that didnt happen and it was a lame battle.

Blood bending is similar, if Katara uses that theres nothing you can do, theres no way to defend against it, its basically an automatic win, which by the way, does not at all make for good fights.

thats why i hate those 2 moves.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Earth Bending and Airbending to this day still remain my favorites.

Even though Bloodbending and bending Lightning are still awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

The final battle was awesome though.... 



> Earth Bending and Airbending to this day still remain my favorites.




My fav two as well!

Although Azula's lightning bending and blue fire makes me want Firebending abilities...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

The Fire Lord's battle against Aang was very impressive. He really did earn the title of the worlds most powerful fire bender.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Blood bending is similar, if Katara uses that theres nothing you can do, theres no way to defend against it, its basically an automatic win, which by the way, does not at all make for good fights.


Bloodbending doesn't seem to stop Sokka and Aang from talking so Airbending and Firenbending from the mouth is still possible. Bumi shows Earthbending with little to no movement. A Waterbender with enough skill in Bloodbending could possibly fight the opponent's control.


Avalon said:


> Agni Kai.


 But Terra's an Earthbender...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, Avatar state is cheap as hell...


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The final battle was awesome though....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I really can't relate with heyhey. I loved the final battle. Aang really didn't have the kind of fighting experience to take on Ozai by himself. It wouldn't have made any sense if he had. Not unless he had Iroh or Bumi backing him up. 

The Avatar State was pretty much the only option the writers had. It felt like they were building up to it anyway. 

And yeah, Azula was amazing with her blue fire. I loved that about her. I loved Azula in general. I thought her character was kinda wasted with the whole insanity bit, even if it did fit the plot. Loved her anyway though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah, i kinda wanted a happy ending for Azula...you know after spending a good long time out in a jail cell...


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Bloodbending doesn't seem to stop Sokka and Aang from talking so Airbending and Firenbending from the mouth is still possible. Bumi shows Earthbending with little to no movement. A Waterbender with enough skill in Bloodbending could possibly fight the opponent's control.
> But Terra's an Earthbender...


He made funny faces to Earthbend, that's METAL


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Yeah, I really can't relate with heyhey. I loved the final battle. Aang really didn't have the kind of fighting experience to take on Ozai by himself. It wouldn't have made any sense if he had. Not unless he had Iroh or Bumi backing him up.
> 
> The Avatar State was pretty much the only option the writers had. It felt like they were building up to it anyway.
> 
> And yeah, Azula was amazing with her blue fire. I loved that about her. I loved Azula in general. I thought her character was kinda wasted with the whole insanity bit, even if it did fit the plot. Loved her anyway though.



I hated not seeing what happened to her. We all know she isn't truly evil and not knowing what happened to her was messed up 

She was cool, strong, fast and very cunning. And her blue flames is freakin' awesome, so we deserved to know more. 



> But Terra's an Earthbender...


That I am.

I could shoot rocks at him/her.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah, i kinda wanted a happy ending for Azula...you know after spending a good long time out in a jail cell...


tis a shame really. I felt bad for her honestly. Both of her "friends" betrayed her, and she couldn't count on anyone. Not to mention, she still felt betrayed by her mother so in the end, it's really a shame that she couldn't get a happy ending. 

Who knows? Maybe after a few years in Fire Nation rehab, Zuko'll give her a second chance. 



ReikaiDemon said:


> He made funny faces to Earthbend, that's METAL



Haha, Bumi was awesome.


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Yeah, I really can't relate with heyhey. I loved the final battle. Aang really didn't have the kind of fighting experience to take on Ozai by himself. It wouldn't have made any sense if he had. Not unless he had Iroh or Bumi backing him up.
> 
> The Avatar State was pretty much the only option the writers had. It felt like they were building up to it anyway.


Sure, but they coulve made the fight more even, Ozai was powered up by the super comet of death for goodness sake, but no, after Aang went avatar state it looked like Ozai didnt even stand a snowballs chance in hell of standing a chance, and that was no fun for me.

thats just my opinion though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

i didn't understand Bumi's existence...he was an Earth king, but not THE Earth king?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> He ruled what was basically a city state. The Earth Kingdom doesnt really seem to be very organized, like some kind of loose alience united by a single currency..... its europe.



no wonder it fell so easily


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Sure, but they coulve made the fight more even, Ozai was powered up by the super comet of death for goodness sake, but no, after Aang went avatar state it looked like Ozai didnt even stand a snowballs chance in hell of standing a chance, and that was no fun for me.
> 
> thats just my opinion though.


Aang had the power of hundreds of previous Avatars who had fully mastered each individual element multiple times.

I'm not at all surprised that Ozai didn't stand a chance. In fact, Aang surprised me by Soul Bending. A feat that none of the other previous Avatars knew apparently. 

If Ozai had fought back equally, that would have been silly.


RAGING BONER said:


> i didn't understand Bumi's existence...he was an Earth king, but not THE Earth king?



heyhey beat me to it. King Bumi was king of his city. The Earth King was king of everything else apparently.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Why couldn't the King be king over everyone...? Why have King Bumi? 
*By the way...I have a cat named Bumi *


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> But Terra's an Earthbender...



That's strange. I was under the impression that I was quoting Roy.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Bumi needed to be a city king and not the earth king because Bumi woulda roflstomped Azula and her pussy possee...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Sure, but they coulve made the fight more even, Ozai was powered up by the super comet of death for goodness sake, but no, after Aang went avatar state it looked like Ozai didnt even stand a snowballs chance in hell of standing a chance, and that was no fun for me.
> 
> thats just my opinion though.



What does being powered by the comet have to do with anything? Aang's firebending should also become more powerful due to the comet.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Agni Kai.
> 
> Right here. Right now.



booo fire benders. evil doers


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> That's strange. I was under the impression that I was quoting Roy. I don't fight women after all.


Roy is a dupe of Terra's.

Or is it the other way around?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Bumi needed to be a city king and not the earth king because Bumi woulda roflstomped Azula and her pussy possee...





I see. Then why did the King king have to be so scrawny and weak? Why would the Earthbenders allow him to be king if he can't defend his people...?



> Roy is a dupe of Terra's.
> 
> Or is it the other way around?


I assure you, we are different.

I have boobs. He has a cool name and title.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Bumi needed to be a city king and not the earth king because Bumi woulda roflstomped Azula and her pussy possee...



Is Bumi on his own? Because if he is, he's defiantly not winning this fight at all.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Why couldn't the King be king over everyone...? Why have King Bumi?
> *By the way...I have a cat named Bumi *


Cause Bumi was awesome! 

Give me your cat.


Roy said:


> booo fire benders. evil doers



Yes, but they have Sparky Sparky Boom Man!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I have boobs.



So does Roy. 

It really is a dupe.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Then why did the King king have to be so scrawny and weak? Why would the Earthbenders allow him to be king if he can't defend his people...?


The Earth King position was more traditional than practical. And Earthbenders (read: Dai Li) did keep the kings there as puppets.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> booo fire benders. evil doers



WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY!?!?!?!


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> The Earth King position was more traditional than practical. And Earthbenders (read: Dai Li) did keep the kings there as puppets.



Bumi was the only Earth King I'd ever give a damn about.

The other guy was a wimp. But he had a bear. A NORMAL BEAR. So I have to give him some credit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

oh oh, just remembered the 2nd Fire bending subability...

Rocket feet 

keep your blood puppetry and white mage healing...give me rocket feet


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yeah, i kinda wanted a happy ending for Azula...you know after spending a good long time out in a jail cell...


Argh, goddammit, parents wouldn't stop fucking around with the circuit breaker.

Anyways, trying to remember my post...

Oh yeah

I dunno, seem it would be cheap for reconciliation to be so quick between Azula and Zuko.

Though, I wished there was a moment during the finale where Zuko would try to patch things up with Azula. Like maybe, Zuko would bring her some tea and food, and she'll begrudgingly accept it when he leaves. Then maybe she'll see her dad for the monster he truly is.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Only during the comet unfortunately.

You can also use firebending to heat up you body. (screw the movie feats, I'm talking cartoon feats here)

Lightning, and blue fire are added extras. 

If you want to really fly, airbending is the way to go.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Isn't rocket feet only usable by the top tier? Aka only the best fire benders can use it. Like maby 4 ppl?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

> oh oh, just remembered the 2nd Fire bending subability...
> Rocket feet
> keep your blood puppetry and white mage healing...give me rocket feet


I loved the rocket feet. Especially when Azula does it. Looks badass.



Darth said:


> Cause Bumi was awesome!
> Give me your cat.


What!? I'll share pictures though.

*Spoiler*: __ 




He is the one on the left. The other is Bambi.







> So does Roy.
> 
> It really is a dupe.


Okay...is Roy 4'11? Or...um...obsessive over Gerard Butler?


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Aang had the power of hundreds of previous Avatars who had fully mastered each individual element multiple times.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised that Ozai didn't stand a chance. In fact, Aang surprised me by Soul Bending. A feat that none of the other previous Avatars knew apparently.
> 
> If Ozai had fought back equally, that would have been silly.


Well i hope that this new "Korra" avatar series has none of this avatar state cheapness and the easy victories it induces, well, at least not for the good guys anyway, itd be cool if a bad avatar had it and the good guys had to beat the odds and somehow overcome it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I see. Then why did the King king have to be so scrawny and weak? Why would the Earthbenders allow him to be king if he can't defend his people...?
> 
> 
> I assure you, we are different.
> ...


It's was a ploy by the Dai Li, Kuei was like, four years old when his dad died, it's the classic ruling behind the throne of a child ploy that happened a few times in real history.



Shaidar Haran said:


> The Earth King position was more traditional than practical. And Earthbenders (read: Dai Li) did keep the kings there as puppets.





Darth said:


> Bumi was the only Earth King I'd ever give a damn about.
> 
> The other guy was a wimp. But he had a bear. A NORMAL BEAR. So I have to give him some credit.


 It's funny how the "normal" animals are like mythical animals now. Seems like the spirit realm animals are "normal" animals too.



RAGING BONER said:


> oh oh, just remembered the 2nd Fire bending subability...
> 
> Rocket feet
> 
> keep your blood puppetry and white mage healing...give me rocket feet


 I want laser feet


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Isn't rocket feet only usable by the top tier? Aka only the best fire benders can use it. Like maby 4 ppl?



well yeah, just like Blood and metal bending can only be used by the highest tier...we ain't talkin M. Night Shamashlong level bending here


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Well i hope that this new "Korra" avatar series



Wait what?



hehey said:


> has none of this avatar state cheapness and the easy victories it induces, well, at least not for the good guys anyway, itd be cool if a bad avatar had it and the good guys had to beat the odds and somehow overcome it.



Good guys defeating an enemy that they clearly shouldn't be able to? Kinda reminds me of Bleach...and do you see how people treat that manga.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Aang had the power of hundreds of previous Avatars who had fully mastered each individual element multiple times.
> 
> I'm not at all surprised that Ozai didn't stand a chance. In fact, Aang surprised me by Soul Bending. A feat that none of the other previous Avatars knew apparently.


Actually, Aang wasn't the only Avatar to know Energybending...others knew it too. 

But I agree. Ozai would have never stood a chance against someone who could harness other Avatars into one body and use it...poor Ozai. 



> Wait what?


Yup.

New show. Will be announced this Comicon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Only during the comet unfortunately.



I don't see why you couldn't use Azula's blue (extra super hot) flames for flying...


or like you said with the heating up the body thing in order to improve physical performance etc.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Actually, Aang wasn't the only Avatar to know Energybending...others knew it too.




Wasn't it stated that enegerybending was only something used before the existence of the Avatar and once the Avatar came into everyone lives, enegerybending was forgotten?


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What!? I'll share pictures though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



They're cute! pek

I used to have a kitten named Pepsi, my evil mother gave her away though. 

Which reminds me, my apartment seems a bit lonely. I should get another kitten! 

A male kitten. I'll name him Gangy probably. After my favorite Veritas character.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yup.
> 
> New show. Will be announced this Comicon.



Similar world?

Completely different story? 

Any info at all?


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Good guys defeating an enemy that they clearly shouldn't be able to? Kinda reminds me of Bleach...and do you see how people treat that manga.



Good guys beating people who are way stronger than them exists in practically every fighting shonen ever, so don't just pick one of the lamest examples there is (bleach) to shoot it down. If you make a badass enough good guy then thats good enough.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Similar world?
> 
> Completely different story?
> 
> Any info at all?


A few characters have been confirmed. It will be 100 years later. We should see the show sometime early next year, or late this year...I think.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Similar world?
> 
> Completely different story?
> 
> Any info at all?



same world, 100 years later


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I don't see why you couldn't use Azula's blue (extra super hot) flames for flying...
> 
> 
> or like you said with the heating up the body thing in order to improve physical performance etc.



She used her flames to adjust her trajectory in mid air during free fall. And she super jumped once.

I don't think she'd be able to fly with em though.



Avalon said:


> Wasn't it stated that enegerybending was only something used before the existence of the Avatar and once the Avatar came into everyone lives, enegerybending was forgotten?



That's what I was thinking. Pretty sure anyway.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> A few characters have been confirmed. It will be 100 years later. We should see the show sometime early next year, or late this year...I think.



Characters have been confirmed?

Which ones?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Good guys beating people who are way stronger than them exists in practically every fighting shonen ever, so don't just pick one of the lamest examples there is (bleach) to shoot it down. If you make a badass enough good guy then thats good enough.



And it's retarded. You wanna hear PIS/CIS after every episode?

Being a badass character doesn't supplement the fact that the fight you won should have clearly been the fight where you should have gotten your ass kicked. That's just clear character bias if you think that being badass is enough to grant you impossible victories.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> Easily, i had high expectations of that final battle, it was going to be epic, and then Aang went avatar state and the fire lord spend the rest of the fight basically running away and being defensive because Aang was so much more powerfull, it was totally lame the way Aang curbstomped the firelords ass, firelord went down way too easily.


Except the moment that counts most is Aang defeating Ozai in Energybending; the previous Avatars don't factor into that battle.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Characters have been confirmed?
> 
> Which ones?



I can't spell their names >.>
But one is a child, another has a name something like "Jeong". At least that's what I read here. Plus, they are holding auditions for the kid. 



> Wasn't it stated that enegerybending was only something used before the existence of the Avatar and once the Avatar came into everyone lives, enegerybending was forgotten?



Yes, it was before the Avatar. Through Energybending, came the bending of other elements. 



> The Lion Turtle told him that in the era before the Avatar existed, the benders did not bend the elements, but the energy within themselves. In order to bend another's life energy, their own spirit must be un-bendable, or they would be corrupted and destroyed.
> 
> It is Aang's "true heart" and "true mind", tested in the heat of battle at the moment of striking down Ozai, that allowed him to harness the wisdom of the Lion Turtle and successfully Energybend Ozai.
> 
> As this was happening, Aang's entire body was glowing white and blue, while Ozai's body shined orange and red, showing that life energy itself. At first Aang's spirit was nearly enveloped by Ozai, but at the last moment, his spirit took over and covered Ozai, removing his firebending. This was Aang's revelation; if he truly believed he had no right to take life, he would have to risk his own to defeat his enemy without killing him. In doing so, he was able to remain true to his beliefs, and secured his final victory over the Fire Nation.


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Except the moment that counts most is Aang defeating Ozai in Energybending; the previous Avatars don't factor into that battle.


you mean the part where Ozai was helplessly tied to some rocks after getting his ass handed to him by avatar state and then had his bending powers riped out of him. That didnt exactly scream at me, especially since he was already defeated.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I don't see why you couldn't use Azula's blue (extra super hot) flames for flying...
> 
> 
> or like you said with the heating up the body thing in order to improve physical performance etc.


Getting hot 


RAGING BONER said:


> same world, 100 years later


Not confirmed


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> And it's retarded. You wanna hear PIS/CIS after every episode?
> 
> Being a badass character doesn't supplement the fact that the fight you won should have clearly been the fight where you should have gotten your ass kicked. That's just clear character bias.



c'mon man, how else was he gonna win? Aang was no Roku or Miyoshi...he was just some bitch ass kid in way over his head.


personally I woulda preffered he win by getting in a lucky shot or having his peeps get his back.

Toph, Katara and Aang sounds a bit more even....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> It will be 100 years later.





RAGING BONER said:


> same world, 100 years later


That's only rumored, no?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

yeah but i like the rumor so you know...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes, it was before the Avatar. Through Energybending, came the bending of other elements.



Okay...but that still doesn't answer my question.

What other avatar besides Aang was capable of enegerybending like you claimed?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> c'mon man, how else was he gonna win? Aang was no Roku or Miyoshi...he was just some bitch ass kid in way over his head.
> 
> 
> personally I woulda preffered he win by getting in a lucky shot or having his peeps get his back.
> ...


The original Melonlord attack plan 

And zombie Momo eats his bwains.


----------



## hehey (Jul 11, 2010)

ANYTHING is better than having the final battle be an easy victory (due to avatar state), they were hyping this comet and the badass firelord and how hard it would be for Aang to win the whole series just for that to happen, i was not sattisfied.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Roy is a dupe of Terra's.
> 
> Or is it the other way around?


neither v_v


Darth said:


> Yes, but they have Sparky Sparky Boom Man!


Combustion Man! >: )


Avalon said:


> So does Roy.
> 
> It really is a dupe.


You're the dupe, dupe. >:I


Avalon said:


> WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY!?!?!?!


You heard me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> c'mon man, how else was he gonna win? Aang was no Roku or Miyoshi...he was just some bitch ass kid in way over his head.
> 
> 
> personally I woulda preffered he win by getting in a lucky shot or having his peeps get his back.
> ...



He wins by using the Avatar state, which I was in favour of and I thought it was an excellent move by the directors.

And Aang is a lot stronger then both Toph and Katara.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Okay...but that still doesn't answer my question.
> 
> What other avatar besides Aang was capable of enegerybending like you claimed?



I don't claim it  the makers said so at a 2008 Comicon :c

A lot of them, so the Wiki says. It doesn't really give names...



Shaidar Haran said:


> That's only rumored, no?



I thought the makers confirmed it....


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

I really like this thread, but it's so spoilerish.  I just need 10 more episodes before I finish the series. I'm going to finish it in pretty much a week.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The original Melonlord attack plan
> 
> And zombie Momo eats his bwains.



it would have been too graphic for the children though. 

Woulda been epic.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> The original Melonlord attack plan
> 
> And zombie Momo eats his bwains.



or better yet, Sokka shows up when all seems lost and calls Hawky, who flies his claws into Ozai's face letting half dead Aang deliver the sealing blow...

AND THEN zombie momo eats his bwains!

damn, the final battle really did kinda suck


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> I really like this thread, but it's so spoilerish.  I just need 10 more episodes before I finish the series. I'm going to finish it in pretty much a week.



*YOU'RE SLOW ROY.*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> I really like this thread, but it's so spoilerish.  I just need 10 more episodes before I finish the series. I'm going to finish it in pretty much a week.



Maybe we all can cut it down? 

I don't wanna spoil it for ya, as that happened to me once and I was depressed 

I'll just talk about Toph's epicness.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

Speaking of Sokka, it seems like all his lessons on teh Gentleman of all Weapons was pretty much a waste


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

what did he even do in the final battle?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> And Aang is a lot stronger then both *Toph* and Katara.


WHAT!

I...I...am so mad right now.  Toph is stronger! Aang is a wimp


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> what did he even do in the final battle?


Pretty much use his sword as a gripfall most of the time, and as a boomerang at that one soldier.

He sure showed those rock Firebenders what for, though.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Sure must be intimidating considering it's only once a month and it can only be used at nighttime.



Compared to once every 100 years or never?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> WHAT!
> 
> I...I...am so mad right now.  Toph is stronger! Aang is a wimp



Aang is stronger then Toph. Oh and just to make you even more mad, my favourite charcater owned your favourite character so hard on _The Day of Black Sun Part 2._


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

> what did he even do in the final battle?


Sokka, right?

Well...he took down the airships that was torchin' the lands. 



Avalon said:


> Aang is stronger then Toph. Oh and just to make you even more mad, my favourite charcater owned your favourite character so hard on _The Day of Black Sun Part 2._



SHUDDAP YOU! TOPH IS COOLER! SHE KICKS ASS AND SHE'S BLIND!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

Banana-onion juice


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Sokka, right?
> 
> Well...he took down the airships that was torchin' the lands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Too big!

All that showed me was that Toph is the best. pek


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Too big!
> 
> All that showed me was that Toph is the best. pek



Well then you must be blind then.

I can see why you like her. :ho


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Well then you must be blind then.
> 
> I can see why you like her. :ho


She's a tomboy. That gives her character even more charm.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> *YOU'RE SLOW ROY.*



I'm using MegaVideo. It limits me to about an hour of view time.. then I have to wait another hour to watch again. Not my fault.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm using MegaVideo. It limits me to about an hour of view time.. then I have to wait another hour to watch again. Not my fault.



I hate that...you should watch at a different place.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I hate that...you should watch at a different place.



I can't find any.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm using MegaVideo. It limits me to about an hour of view time.. then I have to wait another hour to watch again. Not my fault.


If you have more than one way to connect to the internet, switching among them apparently gets you past the block. Such as switching from wireless to cable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> I can't find any.


If anyone wants it and hasn't gotten it yet.
Morrison and Waid talking about the time they met superman
If anyone wants it and hasn't gotten it yet.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

^

lol Roy you failed.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

oh shi-.. thanks. 

I didn't fail. I'm lazy, I never even tried.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

true.

Well, enjoy the last few episodes. They are all epic.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks. I'm on the episode where aang and zuko try to re-learn fire bending. lol

fucking lol@ zuko's first demonstration


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> oh shi-.. thanks.
> 
> I didn't fail. I'm lazy, I never even tried.



Heresy


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

wuuuut? 

I'm loving this zuko on team aang now. some really good jokes have been told.  

can't believe i'm about to finish it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2010)

^Brace yourself for epic.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

My one gripe: That awesome episode about Sokka learning the way of the sword. OK, he learned it.. now what? He has this black, badass sword, but all he does is unsceath and that's it. No awesome Sokka (sword fighting) moments so far. >_>


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

They'll come. Wait for it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Good. :ho I was hoping it wasn't just some episode they made for him so he doesn't seem completely useless.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2010)

He was never useless.  He is Sokka: Idea guy; meat and sarcasm guy; inventor of names for the group, map guy, guy who did the thing with the boomerang, and recipient of most kisses in the series:ho


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



His boomerang was singlehandedly responsible for the demise of Combustion man you know.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> He was never useless.  He is Sokka: Idea guy; meat and sarcasm guy; inventor of names for the group, map guy, guy who did the thing with the boomerang, and recipient of most kisses in the series:ho



That last part is so fucking true.  

I didn't mean completely useless.. just useless in the battlefield. Which is true, except for some moments here and there.


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol @ Roy not finishing the series yet. When did the last episodes air, more than a year ago no?


Oh yeah and, 
firebending-less Azula = Toph.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

I started like.. on Tuesday or something.  


I just saw the Avatar play episode... it pretty much described the irl movie in terms of quality  "at least the effect were decent"


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

112 Rottens, one for every year of Aang's life from the first episode.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, this is it. Last episode.  Still can't believe the series is this short. But I hear something about a new series? Can someone fill me in on the details?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Well, this is it. Last episode.  Still can't believe the series is this short. But I hear something about a new series? Can someone fill me in on the details?


It's gonna focus on an entirely new set of characters in an entirely different time period.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

So I guess the land didn't become eternally peaceful?  damn humans.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Done with the series. It was godlike. Still think it was too short.  But.. it ended well.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 11, 2010)

^ Now imagine the epicness you just saw, in the hands of M.Night *cringes*


----------



## Kirito (Jul 11, 2010)

Bryke has confirmed that Korra will be riding a polar-bear dog. Speculate away.

For me, it would mean that Korra's a waterbender.

Or am I too late? 

Bryke - mike and bryan

This info was released in a signing. So yeah, no links


----------



## Kirito (Jul 11, 2010)

> Jake here, with some news that I would say will be pretty big in the Avatar universe.
> 
> I can exclusively confirm there is a new series in development at Nickelodeon that involves the Avatar world.  My source says the series takes place 100 years in the future, but did not specify if it was an actual series, or perhaps a miniseries.
> 
> ...



Taken from Dongbufeng

Morrison and Waid talking about the time they met superman


----------



## Kirito (Jul 11, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Bryke has confirmed that Korra will be riding a polar-bear dog. Speculate away.
> 
> For me, it would mean that Korra's a waterbender.
> 
> ...



Quoting since it was last post


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Done with the series. It was godlike. Still think it was too short.  But.. it ended well.


Wasn't short for us, we had to wait a long time between seasons and mid-seasons


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, since when did we get in the 800's !??


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> I'm not at all surprised that Ozai didn't stand a chance. In fact, Aang surprised me by Soul Bending. A feat that none of the other previous Avatars knew apparently.



RONG!
The lionturtle explained that few avatars had learned how to energybend, and even fewer have ever had to use it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> That last part is so fucking true.
> 
> I didn't mean completely useless.. just useless in the battlefield. Which is true, except for some moments here and there.



He acted as a general, destroyed half a dozen blimps that would have gone on to level the Earth Kingdom. Killed Combustion man. 

It's a bit silly to say he is useless on the battlefield.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2010)

jasper222 said:


> Taken from Dongbufeng
> 
> Morrison and Waid talking about the time they met superman



That's already been quoted, and Dongbufeng is hit-or-miss. They were only good for episode titles, not to mention that "Jake" is a cunt who once claimed that Mike and Bryan claim writing credits without doing the work. Fuck him.

Also:



> The Last Airbender
> 
> Domestic Total as of Jul. 11, 2010: $100,227,000 (Estimate)



Thank you, American swine. You finally came through for once.


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Jove said:


> Thank you, American swine. You finally came through for once.



Is this a record or something.
Like "Most money grossed for a bad movie."
And thats just current.
And it hasnt even gone totally international yet :l
Hey! Im American!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm quite stunned, and this is pretty awesome for the franchise.

Execs might think it's damage-proof.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Gunners said:


> He acted as a general, destroyed half a dozen blimps that would have gone on to level the Earth Kingdom. Killed Combustion man.
> 
> It's a bit silly to say he is useless on the battlefield.


If you read carefully, you'll know that I wasn't even on that part of the show, so I wouldn't have known. I was complaining because of the lack of presence he had. obviously that got answered in the final episodes.


Jove said:


> Thank you, American swine. You finally came through for once.



We always come through... more than Euro


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2010)

Did we ever get an answer to the question that Zuko asked Ozai during the last episode?


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Nope, no answer.

Stumbled across the movie on dub happy 
Watching


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> He was never useless.  He is Sokka: Idea guy; meat and sarcasm guy; inventor of names for the group, map guy, guy who did the thing with the boomerang, and recipient of most kisses in the series:ho



The Brains, The Beauty, The Bozo and The Bitch. On the last episode, he took down the air fleet that he invented by the way, so I guess that makes him The Brawn too.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jul 11, 2010)

Why does everybody say the movie's so bad?

I still wanna watch it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

Jove said:


> Thank you, American swine. You finally came through for once.



do you REALLY wanna see books 2 and 3 mangled M. Night ShamaShlong style?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Jove said:


> I'm quite stunned, and this is pretty awesome for the franchise.
> 
> Execs might think it's damage-proof.



So I take the numbers being good? My mom said they should make another and kick M.Night out of the production because honestly, he's not good at it.

I couldn't believe my mom was angry over the whole thing. She was stunned when we were watching the movie, as my whole family adores this show. 
She was like "too rushed!" in the theater.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 11, 2010)

So the only good thing about this movie making money, is maybe we will get a reboot. A studio would have to be totally on crack to think a part 2 would even make a fraction of this movie. Almost everyone hated it. I hope that they will put TLA on hold for a while and consider rebooting it. I doubt it will happen though. We will get a M.Night part 2 that is just as bad as this, it will make like 30 million all together, and the studio will deem Avatar as not bankable anymore.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Come on.. think realistically. A reboot? After one movie? You guys are crazy if you think that'll happen.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Come on.. think realistically. A reboot? After one movie? You guys are crazy if you think that'll happen.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

That went on hiatus. This movie made money.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Come on.. think realistically. A reboot? After one movie? You guys are crazy if you think that'll happen.



I'm with Roy on this.

Everyone wanted a reboot of Eragon...and we never got one, sadly. :c

It won't happen. They'll act as if 1 never happened and make a 2, kicking M.Night out and replacing him with Peter Jackson. The director of so many awesome movies pek


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

lol Peter isn't directing 2. He'll be busy with The Hobbit.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> That went on hiatus. This movie made money.


First off, this movie still has yet to make up it's budget .

Second off, this movie made the majority of it's money the first week, there was a huge (60%) drop the second week.

The studio behind this movie isn't stupid; they know that this movie received terrible reviews and they know it had a huge drop the second week (because of the reviews)..So logically a sequel would do even worse, but the first week has proven that the Airbender franchise is bankable based on name alone and a reboot could make even more money.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

it was stupid to even make a live action movie only 3 years after the cartoon ended...shouldve waited at least 10.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kick director to the curb, give more time to work on the script.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> lol Peter isn't directing 2. He'll be busy with The Hobbit.



He hasn't started Hobbit 2. And even if he did, he could work on 2 at a time. 



> it was stupid to even make a live action movie only 3 years after the cartoon ended...shouldve waited at least 10.


What?

New fans wouldn't have come. There wouldn't have been enough old fans too. 10 years is too long! Maybe 5...


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 11, 2010)

Peter Jackson is no way in hell gonna take over The Last Airbender, just not gonna happen.

He wouldn't be the best director for the job anyways, the best director for Avatar is by far:



Guillermo fucking Del Toro

He would make the fuck out of this movie..


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

He would give a dark twist to it.. which would be fine, for the third movie.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> He would give a dark twist to it.. which would be fine, for the third movie.


Hellboy 2 is anything but dark.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Peter Jackson is no way in hell gonna take over The Last Airbender, just not gonna happen.
> 
> He wouldn't be the best director for the job anyways, the best director for Avatar is by far:
> 
> ...



He would make this movie a star, baby. 

I don't even know who Guillermo Del Toro is 
.....or maybe I do and I just don't remember the names of the movies he's directed. *goes to look*

EDIT:
Hey......he's working on the Hobbit 2 to.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

True. Still don't see any of those two taking over. He has his own projects already. They're sticking with M. Night probably.. :/


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> True. Still don't see any of those two taking over. He has his own projects already. They're sticking with M. Night probably.. :/



They can switch directors. Won't cause a problem. I think.......


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't even know who Guillermo Del Toro is
> .....or maybe I do and I just don't remember the names of the movies he's directed. *goes to look*
> 
> EDIT:
> Hey......he's working on the Hobbit 2 to.



He was directing both Hobbit films. Not anymore, because of the time he would have to commit. Still working on the script though.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> EDIT:
> Hey......he's working on the Hobbit 2 to.


He was the original director for the Hobbit films, but then he quit like a month ago and Peter Jackson picked it up.

I would've preferred to see Guillermo Del Toro make the Hobbit honestly but Peter Jackson is definitely gonna do a great job.


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Megavideo kicked me out of the movie O_O 
72 minutes my butt.
But from what ive seen, it was... half decent.
Like everyone says, it was rushed.
I would have liked to have seen suki, mabye jun, aang should have named the lemur momo.
10 years, and THEN a reboot will be nice.
Am i the only one who thinks that 10 years is fair?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> He was the original director for the Hobbit films, but then he quit like a month ago and Peter Jackson picked it up.
> 
> I would've preferred to see Guillermo Del Toro make the Hobbit honestly but Peter Jackson is definitely gonna do a great job.



It says he's doing screenplay still....

Well, I've never seen anything of Guillermo, but I trust your judgment that he is good 

Well, okay, I have seen Hellboy and I loved it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

He did name name the lemur Momo.


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> He did name name the lemur Momo.



Was it in the last 30 minutes of the movie?
cause megavideo stopped the video cause i had already watched 72 minutes ._.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

When aang was in the sacred place of the Northern Tribe city. Momo was messing around in the pond and he quietly went "shh momo!" something like that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> He did name name the lemur Momo.



He does call it Momo, but I think he/she meant that he never, in the movie, actually says he will call it Momo. It just shows him saying Momo...

He said "Momo, play nice."


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, it was better than nothing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

You know when M.Night was talking about cutting Momo out...why did he keep him/her when she didn't do anything in the movie and it hardly showed Momo......?


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Because if you completely take Momo out fans would've raged... even more.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 11, 2010)

meh Kiyoshi warriors vs Momo
I would have preferred the Kiyoshi warriors.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

so i guess no suuki?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> meh Kiyoshi warriors vs Momo
> I would have preferred the Kiyoshi warriors.



To be taken out of the film?  Yeah, I never liked the Kiyoshis.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> do you REALLY wanna see books 2 and 3 mangled M. Night ShamaShlong style?



Not really, but I'd rather the brand triumph over M. Night than M. Night destroy the franchise.

But keep in mind, this is M. Night's project.  I don't believe the movies are made without him, and do not continue without him, either.



SasuOna said:


> meh Kiyoshi warriors vs Momo
> I would have preferred the Kiyoshi warriors.



The real test is Hawky. The real test is Hawky.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 11, 2010)

lol Hawky becomes Eagley to become more relatable to an American audience.


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

hawky never came back.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> meh Kiyoshi warriors vs Momo
> I would have preferred the Kiyoshi warriors.


I would have rather had the Kiyoshi warriors...



Roy said:


> Because if you completely take Momo out fans would've raged... even more.



I guess. But he didn't play any part in the movie. You saw him fly around a couple times....


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> hawky never came back.



Of course he didn't. If he did, the show would be over the second he saw the Fire Lord and instantly defeated him.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jul 11, 2010)

Supposedly the Kyoshi warriors were in the movie originally, but MNS cut them out because they were "taking over the plot". If he wasn't such a shitty director that wouldn't have been a problem, but whatever. 

I've heard he plans on including them in the next movie. If it gets made, that is.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> Supposedly the Kyoshi warriors were in the movie originally, but MNS cut them out because they were "taking over the plot". If he wasn't such a shitty director that wouldn't have been a problem, but whatever.
> 
> I've heard he plans on including them in the next movie. If it gets made, that is.



Yep, they were. 

He said that there was too much to tell in the first movie. He had the scenes made and everything. But he decided to cut them free of the movie to give them more time in the second.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd rather he just kept them out of the movies altogether.  Every other powerful girl in the series I liked, but not them.  They bothered me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I'd rather he just kept them out of the movies altogether.  Every other powerful girl in the series I liked, but not them.  They bothered me.



They are part of the story......

The Boiling Rock wouldn't be able to have happened if they weren't in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2010)

Did he actually film the Kiyoshi Warrior scenes before cutting them out or did they only appear in the original script?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> They are part of the story......
> 
> The Boiling Rock wouldn't be able to have happened if they weren't in it.



I'm sorry, I only watched the series once.  All I remember is them making Sokka dress up like a girl, them helping the Bison escape, and them being imprisoned.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2010)

Avatar Kiyoshi makes the Kiyoshi Warriors at least a little relevant to the plot. They're her legacy. You can't cut that out.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Did he actually film the Kiyoshi Warrior scenes before cutting them out or did they only appear in the original script?



Yea, he did. We have scenes and scans and stuff. 



Wesley said:


> I'm sorry, I only watched the series once.  All I remember is them making Sokka dress up like a girl, them helping the Bison escape, and them being imprisoned.




Its okay, I wasn't getting angry or anything >.> I can see why you would think they aren't important though, if you didn't get pass there.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Avatar Kiyoshi makes the Kiyoshi Warriors at least a little relevant to the plot. They're her legacy. You can't cut that out.



The important deal with Kiyoshi was her confrontation with the would-be conquerer guy.  Aang's chit-chat with her wouldn't require meeting her fanclub.



Terra Branford said:


> Its okay, I wasn't getting angry or anything >.> I can see why you would think they aren't important though, if you didn't get pass there.



I watched the whole series.  I don't remember them being important in a vital way that would have required them to being introduced.  Certainly nothing a credible substitute wouldn't make due.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> The important deal with Kiyoshi was her confrontation with the would-be conquerer guy.  Aang's chit-chat with her wouldn't require meeting her fanclub.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the whole series.  I don't remember them being important in a vital way that would have required them to being introduced.  Certainly nothing a credible substitute wouldn't make due.



Suki got them out of the Boiling Rock. Suki saved Toph's life. They met up with them when the Serpent attacked them. Avatar day = Kyoshi warriors. 

They even helped Appa! Especially Suki!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Suki got them out of the Boiling Rock. Suki saved Toph's life. They met up with them when the Serpent attacked them. Avatar day = Kyoshi warriors.
> 
> They even helped Appa! Especially Suki!



The important thing is being unable to accept any substitutes.  Alot of those scenes weren't particularly important and when they were, someone else could fill in.

(Hell, if you wanted to, you could edit Sokka out of the movies.)


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> The important thing is being unable to accept any substitutes.  Alot of those scenes weren't particularly important and when they were, someone else could fill in.
> 
> (Hell, if you wanted to, you could edit Sokka out of the movies.)



Not really.

You cut something out, especially Sokka, then its not Avatar the Last Airbender, its Avatar. A horrible movie. 

A substitute would be playing the Kyoshi warriors, so what the heck would be the point in cutting them out? They are important....even if you don't like them.


----------



## Burke (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah lets get rid of sowkuh


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 11, 2010)

how about we get rid of everyone and just tell the story in a monotone voice?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> how about we get rid of everyone and just tell the story in a monotone voice?



That wouldn't be very fun. 

Let it be sing-song pek like a Disney movie!


----------



## Roy (Jul 11, 2010)

Now that I've finished the series, the thing I hate most about the movie is how they butchered Iroh. We'll never see his epicness on-screen like we did in the cartoon. ;_;


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> how about we get rid of everyone and just tell the story in a monotone voice?



As long as it's Toph sounding bored, I could deal with that.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> Now that I've finished the series, the thing I hate most about the movie is how they butchered Iroh. We'll never see his epicness on-screen like we did in the cartoon. ;_;



Yea....he didn't once drink tea, or play his games...at least I don't remember seeing that >.>


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yea....he didn't once drink tea, or play his games...at least I don't remember seeing that >.>



Did he channel lighting in the first or second season?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Did he channel lighting in the first or second season?



Second. When Toph runs away. He shows Zuko how to do it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2010)

Iroh channels lightning in the first season.  During the storm, lightning strikes the ship and he diverts it into the sky.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Iroh channels lightning in the first season.  During the storm, lightning strikes the ship and he diverts it into the sky.



He does!?

Oh...


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Iroh channels lightning in the first season.  During the storm, lightning strikes the ship and he diverts it into the sky.



Yeah, it was mostly just a gag, but it was cool that he could actually do something like that.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy said:


> hawky never came back.


Just like Boomerang. 


MartialHorror said:


> Did he actually film the Kiyoshi Warrior scenes before cutting them out or did they only appear in the original script?


Yes, their scenes were filmed but were cut very close to the end. Some of the trailers still have glimpses of their scenes.


Wesley said:


> I watched the whole series.  I don't remember them being important in a vital way that would have required them to being introduced.  Certainly nothing a credible substitute wouldn't make due.


The Gaang needs at least some background with the Kyoshi Warriors so they can talk the Earth King into trusting the warriors. Otherwise, Azula, Mai, and Ty Lee's capturing of the Earth King and taking over of Ba Sing Se could become rather messy.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Just like Boomerang.
> Yes, their scenes were filmed but were cut very close to the end. Some of the trailers still have glimpses of their scenes.
> The Gaang needs at least some background with the Kyoshi Warriors so they can talk the Earth King into trusting the warriors. Otherwise, Azula, Mai, and Ty Lee's capturing of the Earth King and taking over of Ba Sing Se could become rather messy.



Didn't they use Toph's family name to get into a party?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Didn't they use Toph's family name to get into a party?


 I'm not sure what this has to do with Azula and Co. but yes, Toph and Katara do try to use the Bei Fong name to enter the party. It fails, which is when Long Feng shows up and escorts them in.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Didn't they use Toph's family name to get into a party?



TOPH TALK!

Yes, they do use her name. If I remember correctly, Toph even gives them a class in acting rich lol


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> I'm not sure what this has to do with Azula and Co. but yes, Toph and Katara do try to use the Bei Fong name to enter the party. It fails, which is when Long Feng shows up and escorts them in.



Oh, you were talking about Azula disguising herself as a Kiyoshi warrior.  Well, generic soldiers or even a group of Earth Benders would do.  I mean, Kiyoshi warriors are not exactly common.  They're a remote island tradition.  I would be more suspicious of them showing up than regular mook guards.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Oh, you were talking about Azula disguising herself as a Kiyoshi warrior.  Well, generic soldiers or even a group of Earth Benders would do.  I mean, Kiyoshi warriors are not exactly common.  They're a remote island tradition.  I would be more suspicious of them showing up than regular mook guards.


That's kind of the point. Granted, the Earth King is suspicious of just about anyone from outside the royal palace, but he end up trusting the Gaang enough to welcome these strange island-warriors, whom the Gaang vouch for.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Oh, you were talking about Azula disguising herself as a Kiyoshi warrior.  Well, generic soldiers or even a group of Earth Benders would do.  I mean, Kiyoshi warriors are not exactly common.  They're a remote island tradition.  I would be more suspicious of them showing up than regular mook guards.



Toph talk over. 

I would be suspicious of anyone else but the Kyoshi warriors.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2010)

"Katara Fan."


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Jove said:


> "Katara Fan."



Is it just me....or is the Momo toy the only good one in there?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 11, 2010)

What the hell is Sokka holding?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> What the hell is Sokka holding?



It looks like they combined his boomang and club together for some odd reason


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 11, 2010)

Doesn't look like either of those things :amazed


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Doesn't look like either of those things :amazed



Well it' either that or it's a bent flesh colored sword


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Katara was so cute in the movie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Katara was so cute in the movie.


She was...?



Emperor Joker said:


> Well it' either that or it's a bent flesh colored sword



Doesn't look like that either....


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 12, 2010)

But if you get the Fire Nation Ribbon Baton, you can pretend to be a member of the Ember Island Players.





Emperor Joker said:


> Well it' either that or it's a bent flesh colored sword


That's not his "sword."


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> She was...?



Yeah the actor was hot. I was focusing on her throughout the entire movie. Nothing else was worth paying attention to.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Yeah the actor was hot. I was focusing on her throughout the entire movie. Nothing else was worth paying attention to.



Dear god man, she is like what, 14-15! :amazed


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Dear god man, she is like what, 14-15! :amazed



I like how you're assuming that I'm an adult.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 12, 2010)

Noda. B said:


> lol Hawky becomes Eagley to become more relatable to an American audience.


Sparky Sparky Boom Boom Man has a Raven Eagle.

You know, what's cool about Hawky? He's not just a plain ole' hawk, he's a DRAGON HAWK OMFG 


MartialHorror said:


> Did he actually film the Kiyoshi Warrior scenes before cutting them out or did they only appear in the original script?


They were filmed, but cut, it's really evident during the commercials, when most of the commercials are cut footage. Very perplexing.


Wesley said:


> Didn't they use Toph's family name to get into a party?


She used her name and seal to get into Ba Sing Se.


Jove said:


> "Katara Fan."


Momo looks like a kid wearing monster pajamas, like Where the Wild Things Are.

Urgh, I bet a bunch of severely underpaid, emaciated, and sleep deprived Asians toiled away on those cheap trinkets. 


Avalon said:


> Yeah the actor was hot. I was focusing on her throughout the entire movie. Nothing else was worth paying attention to.


.............................

.............................


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> .............................
> 
> .............................



What         ?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Urgh, I bet a bunch of severely underpaid, emaciated, and sleep deprived Asians toiled away on those cheap trinkets.



Whatever, I want the Komodo Rhino Launcher.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I like how you're assuming that I'm an adult.



Well, most of the people here are adults. 
Sorry.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

It just struck me how stupid the Zuko Fire Wheel is.

And now I want one more than ever.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Well, most of the people here are adults.
> Sorry.



It's all good. It makes me feel better that I was rejected by an older woman.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> It just struck me how stupid the Zuko Fire Wheel is.
> 
> And now I want one more than ever.



Why do ya want it...if its stupid?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> Whatever, I want the Komodo Rhino Launcher.


Feel a little guilty at least, I got family in sweatshops


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Avalon said:


> It's all good. It makes me feel better that I was rejected by an older woman.



Rejected? Older woman? Me?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe he rolls around in it. Another M. Night adaption to bending.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Rejected? Older woman? Me?



Oh gawd don't tell me that you're a man!


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> It just struck me how stupid the Zuko Fire Wheel is.
> 
> And now I want one more than ever.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Momo looks like a kid wearing monster pajamas, like Where the Wild Things Are.





I think Momo looks cute.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Aw, so cute! 
pek



Avalon said:


> Oh gawd don't tell me that you're a man!



I'm a girl...I just didn't think you were younger than me lol


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm a girl...I just didn't think you were younger than me lol



I dunno, I might be. Are you an adult to?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Rewatched some of the first season episodes and the special features plus that little short film about the creators.

This show is a masterpiece. Nuff said.


----------



## Shade (Jul 12, 2010)

> "All my movies are the director's cut, so that's it," he laughed. "You get to watch it in the movie theaters."
> 
> Still, Shyamalan indicated that a few of the "Last Airbender" deleted scenes he described last week will likely find their way onto the home version of the film — with one exception.
> 
> ...



So we're probably never gonna see the Kiyoshi Warriors on the silver screen.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Rewatched some of the first season episodes an*d the special features plus that little short film about the creators.*
> 
> This show is a masterpiece. Nuff said.



Link to the bolded please


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Link to the bolded please



It's in the complete Book 1 box set.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2010)

In other words, SUPPORT THE SERIES AND BUY


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> It's in the complete Book 1 box set.



Both of them? Aww man.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

Shade said:


> So we're probably never gonna see the Kiyoshi Warriors on the silver screen.



I love how he still holds his ground about cutting the humor out of the movie... using it in the DVD doesn't mean much when you scared away who-knows-how-many people from the theaters with your joyless film.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> I think Momo looks cute.



You mean the Zaboomafoo with wings?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You mean the Zaboomafoo with wings?



Yeah, Momo.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Both of them? Aww man.



It's one package.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> It's one package.



But there are two Complete Book 1 sets.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 12, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You mean the Zaboomafoo with wings?


Ahahah, omg, I totally see Zaboomafoo

Time for a different tack. 

Imagine if you will...

An Avatar movie animated by Studio Ghibli....


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> But there are two Complete Book 1 sets.



Seriously?

I just have one box of the complete first season with a bonus feature DVD. Collector's Edition.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Ahahah, omg, I totally see Zaboomafoo



I always saw a Zaboomafoo element in Momo. And Aang/Sokka have a little bit of those annoying dudes talking about zoology in them, too.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> I always saw a Zaboomafoo element in Momo. And Aang/Sokka have a little bit of those annoying dudes talking about zoology in them, too.


Kraft Brothers?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Kraft Brothers



Yes, the unfortunately names Chris and Martin. 



Chee said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I just have one box of the complete first season with a bonus feature DVD. Collector's Edition.



That is the box set that was just released. The original Book 1 box set was released mid-way through Book 2. I own that one. I still don't know whether I'm ready to buy it again. 

But what you have actually contains 2 bonus feature DVDs: the one from the original and a new one that will eventually force me to buy a box set I already own.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah okay. I own that one. It has the mini-movie about the creators of the show.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ah okay. I own that one. It has the mini-movie about the creators of the show.



I see. Could you go a little more in depth? What does it cover? Is it worth buying the set?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 12, 2010)

> *@EnSabahNurX:  I think they should have brought in  The Fonz to do pronunciations...
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaang...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Jove said:


> I see. Could you go a little more in depth? What does it cover? Is it worth buying the set?



Nah, it was interesting but I wouldn't buy the set just for that alone. It was about 30 minutes long and it covered how they thought of the idea of Avatar, how they pitched it, and the storyboarding and fighting process.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee are you talking about that "Avatar: The Story So Far" thing that aired in the first season narrated by Avatar Roku?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

No, it was a 30 minute mini-documentary about Michael and Bryan's Avatar process.

It definitely didn't air during the first season because they showed clips of the third season in it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's a preview, with some images, of the Doc




Roy said:


> Now that I've finished the series, the thing I hate most about the movie is how they butchered Iroh. We'll never see his epicness on-screen like we did in the cartoon. ;_;



By the way, here you go. Check these out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuSshdGE1Lo[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]
this piece[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2jKf_qZA2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2010)

I loved the shorts. IMO school time shipping was the best.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 12, 2010)

Smooching bobblehead Zutara.


----------



## Koi (Jul 12, 2010)

I want a bobblehead Sokka. :3


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2010)

*Who's the idiot at Paramount that okay'ed a sequel for this drek of a film?*



I am full of Avatar State Rage!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Who's the idiot at Paramount that okay'ed a sequel for this drek of a film?*
> 
> 
> 
> I am full of Avatar State Rage!



Fuck, I don't want to see my favourite character Azula fucked up.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Who's the idiot at Paramount that okay'ed a sequel for this drek of a film?*
> 
> 
> 
> I am full of Avatar State Rage!



Fuck, they're so going to ruin Toph


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> *Who's the idiot at Paramount that okay'ed a sequel for this drek of a film?*
> 
> 
> 
> I am full of Avatar State Rage!



Wow, I guess studios really do don't notice anything but the money.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2010)

It hasn't been greenlit yet.
Let's wait for official confirmation.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

If Paramount was smart they'd kick M. Night out onto the street.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2010)

You know, I've been thinking, whats going to happen when Aang dies?

The next Avatar will be born into the Water Tribe, then there will be no one to teach him/her Airbending. There is a chance that Appa could possibly do it, since he is the last Airbending Bison, since the dragons are the original Firebenders.

Aang needs to have an Airbender child, or else the cycle is going to be broken soon. And I seriously doubt leaving information, even exclusive details will help the Avatar if there is no qualified master to show them the way.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 12, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> You know, I've been thinking, whats going to happen when Aang dies?
> 
> The next Avatar will be born into the Water Tribe, then there will be no one to teach him/her Airbending. There is a chance that Appa could possibly do it, since he is the last Airbending Bison, since the dragons are the original Firebenders.
> 
> Aang needs to have an Airbender child, or else the cycle is going to be broken soon. And I seriously doubt leaving information, even exclusive details will help the Avatar if there is no qualified master to show them the way.



Depends on a variety of factors. Aang could leave detailed scrolls of Airbending for his predecessor to use after his death, or he could energybend some more Airbenders. It's still unknown how people are born with bending as well. It might not be genetic, it might be random, it might be where your born. It's possible that your element has something to do with where you live, so if people start occupying the Air Temples, some new Airbenders could come to be.

And Avatars can communicate with thier past lives and show the current his/her memories, so the next Avatar could learn techniques and hints from his past lives if necessary, like how Aang saw Gyatso Air Surfing.

After all, the Air Nomads learned Airbending before (from the now-extinct Sky Bisonm, but still), so it's possible that some lucky soul will rediscover the art in the future.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> You know, I've been thinking, whats going to happen when Aang dies?
> 
> The next Avatar will be born into the Water Tribe, then there will be no one to teach him/her Airbending. There is a chance that Appa could possibly do it, since he is the last Airbending Bison, since the dragons are the original Firebenders.
> 
> Aang needs to have an Airbender child, or else the cycle is going to be broken soon. And I seriously doubt leaving information, even exclusive details will help the Avatar if there is no qualified master to show them the way.



I always assumed that Korra was the descent/lovechild of Katara and Aang and well...

Fathers always have to teach their children something don't they?

How does cross breeding work, anyhow? If the Avatar is the only one who can master all the elements, what happens when two benders from different nations breed?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2010)

^Then they get one or the other, we've been over this.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 12, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^Then they get one or the other, we've been over this.



No Mider. It totally doesn't work like that. Aang and Katara's kids will bend _both_ elements, have mismatched eyes, two-tone hair, and be born Avatars. 

Far too many fics do that. 
And it's strange, because you think those writers would be able to tell that that's not how it works by looking in a mirror. Another favorite of mine is when they attempt to _combine_ the elements. 

Slightly OT, but I really can't stand it when a fic will have one of Aang's kids being the avatar... with him still alive. The Avatar being in Aang's line is perfectly plausible, but he would have to be dead for that. Complete disregard for canon without at least attempting to make it AU just pisses me off. 

Anywho, Word of god confirms that the kids will bend one or the other, or neither.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2010)

The Airbenders have time to repopulate. People in the Avatar world can live 200+ years. And since Aang's like 12 going ton 13, he should have plenty of time to whore himself out.


----------



## Burke (Jul 12, 2010)

Well noob, aang doesnt have to have airbending kids for airbenders to come back.
Can someone please post that bryke interview for the fortieth time for this n00b.

Bryke explaines that bending abilities arent geneticly based, but spiritually based.

Not being mean, but thats your name


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Omolara said:


> No Mider. It totally doesn't work like that. Aang and Katara's kids will bend _both_ elements, have mismatched eyes, two-tone hair, and be born Avatars.
> 
> Far too many fics do that.
> And it's strange, because you think those writers would be able to tell that that's not how it works by looking in a mirror. Another favorite of mine is when they attempt to _combine_ the elements.
> ...



To say it simply: fanfictions suck.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> The Airbenders have time to repopulate. People in the Avatar world can live 200+ years. And since Aang's like 12 going ton 13, he should have plenty of time to whore himself out.



Also.....maybe Aang Energybended people who never had an element.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2010)

Was the face stealing monster in the movie?


----------



## Burke (Jul 12, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Was the face stealing monster in the movie?



Noope


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 12, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Was the face stealing monster in the movie?



Avatar Roku wasn't even in it lol.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Was the face stealing monster in the movie?





N??ps said:


> Noope


Criminal on so many levels. MNS .


----------



## Omolara (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> To say it simply: fanfictions suck.



Not all of them. Just far too many are written by complete idiots, and the really good ones have either stopped writing for the fandom, or just left. It's like the ones who have the most time and energy are too busy trying to deny canon after two years rather than appreciate it. 

I'm actually reading a couple right now that I like a lot. 

It's more that much of the fandom sucks.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey, not all fanfictions suck. There are some really talented people out there writing fanfictions :c


----------



## uchia2000 (Jul 12, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the name of the episode where Aang beat Toph in a fight?


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 12, 2010)

In regards to the fan fiction stories that do suck, I'm linking to a site that I'm sure most of you have never heard of.

*Avatard: The Last Mister*

Avatar fan fiction torn apart MST3K style.
Here are some choice cuts without the commentary




> I wish you luck, Uncle." said Zuko with a small smile. He laughed as the old man waddled from the room, dressed in a vibrant pink robe, his hair put in pigtails, and layers upon layers of white and red makeup piled on his face. Iroh adjusted the melons that were inside his shirt, nodded to Zuko, and with a flip of his fan, set down the hallways to Commander Zhao’s chamber.
> - Two Guys, A Girl and A Flying Bison by sergeantstan





> Screw you, you goddamned son of a bitch!" Echo screeched as they started to drag her away, along with Suki. "Your beloved fire is going to burn you in hell! You're the most obnoxious thing ever to have lived,and you have that fucking scar on your ugly face to prove it!"
> - Detours by Arekisu





> Well um there are actually three avatars. Me, Ling, and him over there. The truth is, any body in the world can be an avatar it's just really hard if you’re not the official avatar. I learned everything I needed to know by the time I was 10. Then the fire nation raid came when the fire nation killed my mom and dad," Lynn said "I'm also phsicic but who cares?"
> - An Avatars Secret by monkay brains 127


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

uchia2000 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of the episode where Aang beat Toph in a fight?



Book 2, Episode 6. Name is "The Blind Bandit."

_The_ best episode.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> To say it simply: fanfictions suck.



As _a fanfiction writer myself_, I completely and utterly understand where this comes from. If the work is more obscure or more thought provoking, it'll usually warrant better fiction. However, the big popular stuff (Naruto, Harry Potter or A:TLA) are usually flooded with fangirls only concentrated on the shipping wars and have no clue/desire to write about the bigger and heavier stuff.

Usually, if the FF.net writers want to improve, they need one thing: *beta readers.*


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

I have never read a decent fanfic. :|


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> I have never read a decent fanfic. :|



Contrary to popular belief, they do exist.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Contrary to popular belief, they do exist.



Deep within the scum of shipping fanfics.


----------



## Koi (Jul 12, 2010)

So  (perhaps best known for her amazing deconstructions of everything Twilight) has reviewed TLA, and it is fab:

*Spoiler*: _ a bit long, but worth it_ 





> *So I saw The Last Airbender*
> 
> Sweet baby Jesus, that was a terrible movie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 12, 2010)

Is she a Twilight fan?



> the big popular stuff (Naruto, Harry Potter or A:TLA) are usually flooded with fangirls only concentrated on the shipping wars and have no clue/desire to write about the bigger and heavier stuff.


I hate it when I see that. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




That's why if I write a pairing fanfiction, Its a oneshot (but I only write for FF6 so....lol) of story I make up.

Although I'm told my fanfictions are good and I'm a good author (I make some spelling errors here and there). 

I tried BETA, no one ever helps me.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 12, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Contrary to popular belief, they do exist.





Chee said:


> Deep within the scum of shipping fanfics.




[/QUOTE]

TvTropes's FanFic recommendation page is generally a good place to start looking. I've found quite a bit of gems thanks to it.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 12, 2010)

> Well um there are actually three avatars. Me, Ling, and him over there. The truth is, any body in the world can be an avatar it's just really hard if you’re not the official avatar. I learned everything I needed to know by the time I was 10. Then the fire nation raid came when the fire nation killed my mom and dad," Lynn said "I'm also phsicic but who cares?"
> - An Avatars Secret by monkay brains 127



 I don't even...


----------



## Koi (Jul 12, 2010)

I want to write fic but I never get any sort of inspiration or anything to write about. :\  So I just shamefully write about the OCs I RP with.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2010)

Before that Koi, you gonna answer my question?


----------



## Koi (Jul 13, 2010)

Schwat question?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2010)

Look in your CP, if it's still there


----------



## Koi (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh!!  Jeeze, I don't know how I missed that. D8

I'm an art history major, but I wanted to go to art school for a while. (:  I just don't have the patience or drive to do it, though.  I adore art history, and IMO it's the next best thing.  I draw a bit in my free time so I'm always looking for things to learn from.  I like artbooks because they give you insight into the processes of these amazingly talented artists and how and why they do what they do.  They're fantastically interesting to me.  I know collecting artbooks isn't a cheap hobby, but I like it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> I want to write fic but I never get any sort of inspiration or anything to write about. :\  So I just shamefully write about the OCs I RP with.



You could always try looking at fanart at the series you want to write about. That will help, or maybe scenery? 

Or, you brainstorm. That's the best way for fanfictions, I think.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 13, 2010)

What's weird is that my worst/first fanfic isn't even a shipping fic.



It's a crossover battle where I pitted the kids against Kisame and Itachi in a battle to the death. 

*And this crap is still better than a majority of Avatar Fanfics I've read.*


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 13, 2010)

> OH! OH! You know what killed me the worst? ...okay, actually, no, this didn't kill me the worst; the air lizard whatever being like, "Ahhhng, use the power of your emotions, let go of all your guilt and anger, and HOLY SHIT, USE THE POWER OF THE OCEAN, YOU'RE GODDAMN WATERBENDERS, WHAT THE FUCK" killed me the worst.


My favorite part.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> What's weird is that my worst/first fanfic isn't even a shipping fic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What crap is better than a majority of Avatar fanfics?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 13, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What crap is better than a majority of Avatar fanfics?



My fanfic. It's crap. But it's better than a lot of other fics...


----------



## Quaero (Jul 13, 2010)

Speaking of bad fanfiction....

Do you guys remember HIBY?

*shudder*


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Speaking of bad fanfiction....
> 
> Do you guys remember HIBY?
> 
> *shudder*



No...what is it?



Shippingr4losers said:


> My fanfic. It's crap. But it's better than a lot of other fics...



Oh lol


----------



## Quaero (Jul 13, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No...what is it?



I's basically the "My Immortal" equivalent of the fandom. 


A traced comic so mindbogglingly bad that mere words can not describe its horribleness.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Deep within the scum of shipping fanfics.



Indeed. Much digging is required to find anything of merit in fanfiction. That or go to a TVtropes page. That's how I found Lelouch of Britainnia and Shinji and Warhammer40K.pek



> No...what is it?



I will link you to the TVtropes page, but enter at your own peril. How I Became Yours is easily one of the worst things on the internet.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Indeed. Much digging is required to find anything of merit in fanfiction. That or go to a TVtropes page. That's how I found Lelouch of Britainnia and Shinji and Warhammer40K.pek
> I will link you to the TVtropes page, but enter at your own peril. How I Became Yours is easily one of the worst things on the internet.



I'm sorry...but I stopped when I saw Zuko with Katara and Aang with Toph. 

Should I continue anyway?


----------



## Koi (Jul 13, 2010)

IS THAT THE ONE WRITTEN IN COMIC FORM?!  With an abusive Zuko and a Mai-killing Katara?!


----------



## Piekage (Jul 13, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm sorry...but I stopped when I saw Zuko with Katara and Aang with Toph.
> 
> Should I continue anyway?



No. Consider yourself lucky.



> IS THAT THE ONE WRITTEN IN COMIC FORM?! With an abusive Zuko and a Mai-killing Katara?!


Yep. Horrible story, horrible characterization, shitty dialogue, *very* obvious tracing, poor scene blending(using real world images with "her art", and the story has some kind of Disney-esqe Europe setting), ignores previously established facts (Katara kills Mai via Bloodbending... *in the middle of the day*), cliches run rampant, complete lack of logic, and the sex scenes, well, they suck.

Makes The Last Airbender look like The Dark Knight. Well, Batman Begins.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

Piekage said:


> No. Consider yourself lucky.


Okay then, I will. 

Goodnight everyone! Have a great day, or night! I have to head to bed now.

*night huggles to all *


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 13, 2010)

Piekage said:


> I will link you to the TVtropes page, but enter at your own peril. How I Became Yours is easily one of the worst things on the internet.


I am feeling a lot of anger.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 13, 2010)

Is legend of Korra real or am i just being a n00b


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Noope



Are you shitting me?  Wasn't that, I don't know, KIND OF IMPORTANT!?  At the very least it provided something that was very dangerous to even experienced Avatars.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2010)

Guys what are the names of those web comics made by the fans on Deviantart who got picked up by Mike and Bryan because of how good they were?
I forgot


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 13, 2010)

Korra is real. Mike and Bryan should be giving up some info on it at the next comic-con. 



Terra Branford said:


> I'm sorry...but I stopped when I saw Zuko with Katara and Aang with Toph.
> 
> Should I continue anyway?



Oh god yes. It's a beautiful kind of horrible that only comes along once in a great while. Completely OOC in ways undreamed of by your average shitty fic writer. The author is actually so good at being terrible, that even the world itself is out of character.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 13, 2010)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is legend of Korra real or am i just being a n00b



Yes it is. We don't know anything about it other than it's name.

n00b

j/k



> I am feeling a lot of anger.



Proof that you are a rational human being.

Perhaps it'll interest you to know that people hammered the author with so much criticism that she lost her deviantart page, retreated to MySpace and hid her profile, and is essentially the subject of ridicule for any Avatar fan that isn't a rabid Zutara worshipper.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 13, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Guys what are the names of those web comics made by the fans on Deviantart who got picked up by Mike and Bryan because of how good they were?
> I forgot



If I'm not mistaken it was Water Tribe, where Zhao was spared by the Ocean Spirit and mindwiped.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 13, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Mider T said:
> 
> 
> > Guys what are the names of those web comics made by the fans on Deviantart who got picked up by Mike and Bryan because of how good they were?
> ...



It wasn't the comic that got picked up, but the artist. They hired her as a story board artist for season 3. She also ended up doing some Avatar comics for the Nickelodeon magazine.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2010)

^That's what I meant, the artist

Huh?  No these were like 3 panel funny comics that dealt with random things involving the Gaang.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2010)

Piekage said:


> Indeed. Much digging is required to find anything of merit in fanfiction. That or go to a TVtropes page. That's how I found Lelouch of Britainnia and Shinji and Warhammer40K.pek
> 
> 
> 
> I will link you to the TVtropes page, but enter at your own peril. How I Became Yours is easily one of the worst things on the internet.



I...  I need to read this comic.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 13, 2010)

I went ahead and located a download link for ya'll. 

I accept no responsibility for you clicking on this link. It's entirely your choice and you can't blame me.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 13, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Avatar Roku wasn't even in it lol.


Gene Simmons, I mean, his dragon was. And apparently, Roku FUSION-HA! with his dragon for the movie.

...

Still waiting on that tongue thing and the bass solo...


N??ps said:


> Well noob, aang doesnt have to have airbending kids for airbenders to come back.
> Can someone please post that bryke interview for the fortieth time for this n00b.
> 
> Bryke explaines that bending abilities arent geneticly based, but spiritually based.
> ...


 It's about the same idea in the Wuxia genre, that martial arts is an ability dependent on talent, hard work, nature, and OR potential of the body. Most often in Wuxia, you'd have the offspring of martial arts masters becoming comparable to their parent(s), sometimes without formal training. Then other times, you'd have a normal dude (or dudette, because it's just cool like that) master a martial art through sheer grit. Sometimes, it's just the potential that you are born with, like bone structure. 

AtLA has pretty much all the Wuxia tropes, even the mastering martial arts to overcome a physical or personal disability.



Koi said:


> So  (perhaps best known for her amazing deconstructions of everything Twilight) has reviewed TLA, and it is fab:


Show AND tell 

I suppose M. Night expected that the target demographic were primary schoolers, he'd pick a format they are familiar with. Then again, this is the same guy who thinks kids would care if the names were pronounced closer to their native tongue, despite having removed the seal script and traditional modern written Chinese. 


stab-o-tron5000 said:


> It wasn't the comic that got picked up, but the artist. They hired her as a story board artist for season 3. She also ended up doing some Avatar comics for the Nickelodeon magazine.


We all wanna be Rufftoon


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't wait for Korra details.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

The art was half decent.
But.... just no


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 13, 2010)

The *ahem* "art" is only half decent because it's all stolen and traced over screen shots from the show, also traced from ot Er animes (she steals almost as much from Bleach) And all of the "photos" for the backgrounds and jewelry and shit, are also all used without credit or permission. The photo theft is actually why she lost her DA account.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> The *ahem* "art" is only half decent because it's all stolen and traced over screen shots from the show, also traced from ot Er animes (she steals almost as much from Bleach) And all of the "photos" for the backgrounds and jewelry and shit, are also all used without credit or permission. The photo theft is actually why she lost her DA account.



Oh ok, then it all sucks


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 13, 2010)

Jackie Diaz is, quite simply, the internet's Faulkner.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

Jove said:


> Jackie Diaz is, quite simply, the internet's Faulkner.




*What?*


----------



## Quaero (Jul 13, 2010)

And the worst is that she made a sequel... 

HIBY: Rise of the Agni Army.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

Quaero said:


> And the worst is that she made a sequel...
> 
> HIBY: Rise of the Agni Army.



Wait....

the person who wrote that comic made another? :amazed


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep! 

That's their Avatar specific board. Try not to be too afraid. Despite being a "4chan", Plus4chan is actually a lot less retarded than regular 4chan. and their Avatar board is actually pretty cool.

(The actual comic doesn't get started until further towards the bottom, the rest is just random Diaz bashing. Which I have no particular problem with.)


----------



## Omolara (Jul 13, 2010)

Quaero said:


> And the worst is that she made a sequel...
> 
> HIBY: Rise of the Agni Army.



And wasn't Mai somehow on the cover despite being a LIARRRR who gets bloodbended during the day so that cheating abusive Zuko can get with the slutty Saint Katara?

Such. pure. love. 

I need to cleanse my mind with some Maiko.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 13, 2010)

Omolara said:


> And wasn't Mai somehow on the cover despite being a LIARRRR who gets bloodbended during the day so that cheating abusive Zuko can get with the slutty Saint Katara?
> 
> Such. pure. love.
> 
> I need to cleanse my mind with some Maiko.


ToRo


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone have-wait a second. WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 8 (5 members and 3 guests)
> Chee, MartialHorror, Quaero, *Cheena*



GTFO!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

What's a Cheena?


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Some member that stole my name man. How would you feel if a MartialComedy was running loose around here?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Yep!
> 
> That's their Avatar specific board. Try not to be too afraid. Despite being a "4chan", Plus4chan is actually a lot less retarded than regular 4chan. and their Avatar board is actually pretty cool.
> 
> (The actual comic doesn't get started until further towards the bottom, the rest is just random Diaz bashing. Which I have no particular problem with.)



So the board is okay, but the comic isn't? 



Chee said:


> Some member that stole my name man. How would you feel if a MartialComedy was running loose around here?



I think MartialHorror would be horrified.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Some member that stole my name man. How would you feel if a MartialComedy was running loose around here?



That would be...........AWESOME!


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That would be...........AWESOME!



What if his reviews were more popular than yours?


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 13, 2010)

The comic was so much fail though the drawings were really pretty =]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> What if his reviews were more popular than yours?



That would be funny!


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That would be funny!



Oh my god, your optimism is disgusting!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

It _is_ disgusting :c


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh my god, your optimism is disgusting!



Next thing you know, hes going to give us a...

Hope speech!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Next thing you know, hes going to give us a...
> 
> Hope speech!



No!

Th only thing that would be worse, would be him explaining the comic isn't bad.


----------



## Burke (Jul 13, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No!
> 
> Th only thing that would be worse, would be him explaining the comic isn't bad.



Oh Terra


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 13, 2010)

Misha-San said:


> The comic was so much fail though the drawings were really pretty =]



weren't they traced?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 13, 2010)

Nick sent me an email to a survey about the movie 

Should I take it?


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Nick sent me an email to a survey about the movie
> 
> Should I take it?



Take it and tell them it sucked.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jul 13, 2010)

I've seen quite a few episodes. I remember seeing a cam video of the last season of Avatar at comic con, and the sound of squealing fan girls at the sight of Zuko turned me off from continuing. I'll probably finish it eventually.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 13, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Oh Terra


Noops...?  ?



> I've seen quite a few episodes. I remember seeing a cam video of the last season of Avatar at comic con, and the sound of squealing fan girls at the sight of Zuko turned me off from continuing. I'll probably finish it eventually.


Don't let the fangirls scare you away.

It is a awesome show!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Take it and tell them it sucked.


But but but, spam!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow the actress for Azula is fucking hot.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Wow the actress for Azula is fucking hot.



Avalon! How could you!? I thought we had something special. 

---

On a serious note, she does fit the Azula role


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Avalon! How could you!? I thought we had something special.



WTF!?
Does  mean anything anymore!?!?!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> WTF!?
> Does  mean anything anymore!?!?!



I replied to, Noops :ho


> Noops...?  ?



But Avalon is clearly cheating on me!


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I replied to, Noops :ho



Oh 
So...
Im a boy
your a girl
lets make something happen  :ho


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Oh
> So...
> Im a boy
> your a girl
> lets make something happen  :ho



Maybe  I'm a female, you have to dazzle me with fine goods -- something shiny?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Nick sent me an email to a survey about the movie
> 
> Should I take it?



Why haven't I received one?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2010)

You know what people, I think we can all have hope the next movie would be better. M. Night Shyalaman may have made a piss poor movie, but now I think there will be more time for him to write a script of decent quality and most of all, the kid actors will have improved. Furthermore, Toph is like the coolest character in the cartoon and I'm sure they will pick someone awesome for her.

So let's start supporitng M. Night instead of just bitching about him. Then maybe that will help him improve for the next movie.

I have hope, and you should too.



N??ps said:


> Next thing you know, hes going to give us a...
> 
> Hope speech!



Oh.........awkward.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

i got one too...meh, dunno if i'm gonna fill it out. I'd hate that my honesty might hurt the franchise.





Jove said:


> Why haven't I received one?



guess your not a big enough fan


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 14, 2010)

ok so finally saw the movie....by some means.

was horrible, i'm in hopes they don't make another as it will ruin toph......and be even more horrible than the first.

T_T


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

Why is the movie bad? i havn't watched it yet but alot of people say it's shit so can someone explain why?


----------



## Quaero (Jul 14, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Why is the movie bad? i havn't watched it yet but alot of people say it's shit so can someone explain why?



Let's take the direct approach. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwccNqklC_k[/YOUTUBE]


It's self-explanatory.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Wow the actress for Azula is fucking hot.



If she wasn't so sexy, she would make a better Katara.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 14, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Let's take the direct approach.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwccNqklC_k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



That  5 second dance for a single tiny rock gets me every time


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You know what people, I think we can all have hope the next movie would be better. M. Night Shyalaman may have made a piss poor movie, but now I think there will be more time for him to write a script of decent quality and most of all, the kid actors will have improved. Furthermore, Toph is like the coolest character in the cartoon and I'm sure they will pick someone awesome for her.
> 
> So let's start supporitng M. Night instead of just bitching about him. Then maybe that will help him improve for the next movie.
> 
> I have hope, and you should too.



Look at his track record:
The Sixth Sense
Unbreakable
Signs
The Village
Lady in the Water
The Happening
The Last Air Bender

In a 10 year span, he went from being touted as the "next greatest director" to one of Hollywood's jokes.  I mean, the fact he mispronounces the names in this movie when there's source material to work with.... come on now.


----------



## Madai (Jul 14, 2010)

> M. Night Shyalaman may have made a piss poor movie, but now I think there will be more time for him to write a script of decent quality and most of all, the kid actors will have improved.



No.  6th sense had an awesome kid actor, right?  Well, sure.  But who was the kid actor WORKING WITH?  Bruce Willis.  You put Bruce Willis on the set, even "I'm a Mac" guy is forced to ratchet up the acting a notch.

In Airbender, it's all a bunch of random nobodies, except, of course, for poor Aasif Mandvi.  I don't blame him for jumping at the chance to be in a movie, but The Daily Show is not a good medium to get Hollywood skillz or rep.  Good actors, with huge reputations push back on bad(or flawed) directors(Harrison Ford sure helped keep George Lucas in check), and *adlib*.  And they mentor&befriend others, especially any kids they are working with.  The girl who played "Newt" in Aliens, for example, is still good friends with Sigourney Weaver despite never having done another movie ever.  

If Shyamalan directs another Avatar movie it will suck.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

he says he wants it to be "darker"

it just shows how disconnected he is from the premise and fan base of the show


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 14, 2010)

PandaBot said:


> Why is the movie bad? i havn't watched it yet but alot of people say it's shit so can someone explain why?



-bad pacing (it's 50/50 as to whether night should be blamed here, i mean there was a lot content for a movie, not that the parts he left in were the best of choice imo)
-bad acting (delivery of dialogue, lack of emotions, some people just looked uncomfortable acting)
-bad writing (dialogue)
-average effects (not smooth, didn't look like people were controlling the elements)
-story was all over the place (kind of links to pacing, the group was at one place then they were at the next.  no transitions, no dialogue as to where to go next etc etc, things just flung at us, such as i'm the avatar then i ran away, followed by i can't be the avatar, followed by i am now the avatar and accept my role)
-next to no character interaction
-no character development
-bad screen writing (kind of links to pacing and story or rather this was the cause of it)
-not enough martial arts (it was more dancing than martial arts)
-bending took about 30 secs to do one bend

i think it's a general consensus that the above is what was wrong with it.  somethings do tie into each other too, but i couldn't be bothered deleting and writing it in one line.
-way too serious (however i did find myself laughing at how horrible the movie was, specific lines were so cheesy, etc etc)

also if i've missed anything or people think i'm wrong in whatever, feel free to add or disagree with what i've written.

also to those who haven't seen it, i recommend not seeing it, well not at the theaters anyways, as much as i want the movie to succeed, i actually hope that the movie doesn't make enough money to solidify a sequel, i don't want toph to be ruined, and i can already see a white girl getting cast as her despite the fact that she should be asian (according to night's racial separation per nation.)


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 14, 2010)

They cut Suki's parts. She's sokkas main love interests for most of the show. Silks was not funny at all and he's the comic releif. No witty one-liners. Night needs to get his head out of his ass. And someone on SI told me he thinks Zuko's the hero. Hrs an anti-hero for the first part of the series.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 14, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> he says he wants it to be "darker"
> 
> it just shows how disconnected he is from the premise and fan base of the show



That's a great point, because you have to wonder how many people took their kids to other movies based on the austere atmosphere of the trailers. M. Night forgot that kid's movies need humor. And, in the end, this is supposed to be a kid's movie.

And he took out _all_ the humor.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

if M. Night makes a book 2 he will probably want to "ground" Toph just like he "grounded" Sokka ie suck the very life from her character until she is just a walking cliche of blindness and blandness


----------



## The Duchess (Jul 14, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Let's take the direct approach.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwccNqklC_k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


1:05  

"LEAVE HIM ALONE!"

I want a GIF made from that.

1:28 was the only Sokka line I smirked at.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You know what people, I think we can all have hope the next movie would be better. M. Night Shyalaman may have made a piss poor movie, but now I think there will be more time for him to write a script of decent quality and most of all, the kid actors will have improved. Furthermore, Toph is like the coolest character in the cartoon and I'm sure they will pick someone awesome for her.
> 
> So let's start supporitng M. Night instead of just bitching about him. Then maybe that will help him improve for the next movie.
> 
> ...



I want to hope. I really do. But then I'm reminded of the Sonic Cycle.



And I think it applies to this situation a little.

If M.Night does do justice to the series with a second movie, I'll gladly eat this words, but I sincerely doubt he's capable of doing so, and if he is in charge of Book 2, he will butcher it just as much as he did Book 1. But I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2010)

Okay, a lot of people missed the joke. regardless,



ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Look at his track record:
> The Sixth Sense
> Unbreakable
> Signs
> ...



I already have proved against Man in Black that other filmmakers went through similar slumps early in their careers. 



> No. 6th sense had an awesome kid actor, right? Well, sure. But who was the kid actor WORKING WITH? Bruce Willis. You put Bruce Willis on the set, even "I'm a Mac" guy is forced to ratchet up the acting a notch.



There is one faw in this logic. The 6th Sense kid has done other movies, and he tends to do very well in all of them.



> In Airbender, it's all a bunch of random nobodies, except, of course, for poor Aasif Mandvi. I don't blame him for jumping at the chance to be in a movie, but The Daily Show is not a good medium to get Hollywood skillz or rep. Good actors, with huge reputations push back on bad(or flawed) directors(Harrison Ford sure helped keep George Lucas in check), and adlib. And they mentor&befriend others, especially any kids they are working with. The girl who played "Newt" in Aliens, for example, is still good friends with Sigourney Weaver despite never having done another movie ever.



Dev Patel isn't really a nobody....Nor is Cliff Curtis. For the record, Ford didnt have a 'huge reputation' when he did Star Wars. Star Wars was what brought him a huge reputation. He had done stuff, and was not a nobody, but nor was G. Lucas. But yes, Lucas is a point where earlier in his career, he would take advice. Later in his career, he got a bit of an ego(although I actually think he was just being cheap and cutting costs; He himself admits he sucks with dialogue for example). But taking advice so your weaknesses are subdued doesnt make you any less of a director. A director is SUPPOSED to do that. Is M. Night the same way? I don't know. 

Personally, I think M. Night got lucky with Sixth Sense kid, and presumed all kid actors would be as talented and easy(he even compared the actress who played Katara with him; although that actress was one of the better actors).


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Avalon! How could you!? I thought we had something special.
> 
> ---
> 
> On a serious note, she does fit the Azula role





Terra Branford said:


> I replied to, Noops :ho
> 
> 
> But Avalon is clearly cheating on me!



Oh so when I previously asked you out and started showing you my love, you happily reject me. But now that you see that I begin to move on you suddenly become interested? You woman always want what you can't have huh? 

You hurt me, you really really hurt me.


----------



## delirium (Jul 14, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> he says he wants it to be "darker"
> 
> it just shows how disconnected he is from the premise and fan base of the show



classic shmamalamalama


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

> That's a great point, because you have to wonder how many people took their kids to other movies based on the austere atmosphere of the trailers. M. Night forgot that kid's movies need humor. And, in the end, this is supposed to be a kid's movie.
> 
> And he took out all the humor.



He actually went on to claim the movie was for children, and that's why it was so short -- because children have short attention spans. 

There were loads of children in the theater I went too, I think the children only laughed at the part where Sokka got frozen by Katara. 

He should have kept the humor... 



RAGING BONER said:


> if M. Night makes a book 2 he will probably want to "ground" Toph just like he "grounded" Sokka ie suck the very life from her character until she is just a walking cliche of blindness and blandness



No, no, no, no, no, no! Oh god no! If he will do that to Toph, then I hope a second movie never, ever comes! 



> Oh so when I previously asked you out and started showing you my love, you happily reject me. But now that you see that I begin to move on you suddenly become interested? You woman always want what you can't have huh?
> 
> You hurt me, you really really hurt me.



I was playing hard to get!  I can't play easy 

We women must represent, we have to give you some kind of struggle.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Azula, Zuko, and Toph are three extremely critical characters in Book 2 and they cannot afford to be messed up at all under any circumstances whatsoever. 





Terra Branford said:


> I was playing hard to get!  I can't play easy
> 
> We women must represent, we have to give you some kind of struggle.




I never understood why woman did that, how is a guy supposed to tell if you're just not interested or if you're playing hard to get?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I never understood why woman did that, how is a guy supposed to tell if you're just not interested or if you're playing hard to get?



They should _just_ know :ho

When we aren't interested, its very clear.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> They should _just_ know :ho
> 
> When we aren't interested, its very clear.



So you wanna go out now?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

This is the WHOLE survey
*Spoiler*: __ 







The fuck kind of weak ass sauce survey is this?!

Fuck you Nick, fuck YOU


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

fucking gay...where is the M. Night Shyamskjbfjhbf should burn in hell option?!


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> fucking gay...where is the M. Night  Shyamskjbfjhbf should burn in *Firelord Azulon's Throne Room* option?!


Fixed
This was more a survey on their bullshit spam emails than it is on the movie, so fucking stupid, they don't even have any negative answers.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

That survey wasn't even about the movie.  but about if you already saw it or not, or if you were planning to.

I think they know how bad it was. 



Avalon said:


> So you wanna go out now?



No.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> No.




But bu--you just said tha---


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

They could add an option of NEVER instead of those bullshit answers


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Is the next movie being released next year?




Superrazien said:


> If she wasn't so sexy, she would make a better Katara.



How so? Have you seen her act before?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> They could add an option of NEVER instead of those bullshit answers



But then they could say the fans voted on hating it or not wanting to see it. With these answers, they aren't getting a "don't make another". They are trying to trick you so they can get the okay for another movie. 



Avalon said:


> But bu--you just said tha---


I did?

I said we play hard to get, doesn't mean it applies to me 

 or does it?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But then they could say the fans voted on hating it or not wanting to see it. With these answers, they aren't getting a "don't make another". They are trying to trick you so they can get the okay for another movie.
> 
> 
> I did?
> ...


That's what I thought when I saw it, so I ended up not taking it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I did?
> 
> I said we play hard to get, doesn't mean it applies to me
> 
> or does it?



Of course it applies to you, unless you're a man. 

Anyways we're done.


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2010)

You see terra, this is what happens when the internets learns that ur a girl.
EVERY SINGLE MALE COMES AFTER YOU!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That's what I thought when I saw it, so I ended up not taking it.



It won't help or hurt them either way. You not taking it though, will only make them think everyone thought it was average. But if you take the survey, they will just determine if you will, or would watch it.

Its a lose lose situation... 



Avalon said:


> Of course it applies to you, unless you're a man.
> 
> Anyways we're done.



I might not be the type to play hard to get, or continue it. But its up to you to determine it. 

Aw, come on, you know that's a mistake. You need me :ho



N??ps said:


> You see terra, this is what happens when the internets learns that ur a girl.
> EVERY SINGLE MALE COMES AFTER YOU!



I'm awesome, so I guess I can understand


----------



## Wesley (Jul 14, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> You see terra, this is what happens when the internets learns that ur a girl.
> EVERY SINGLE MALE COMES AFTER YOU!



Except those that learn better.

The survey is about the survey you're taking?  

How might they screw up Toph's introduction?  I bet they'll skip the whole Pro-Title Earth Bender thing.  M. Night won't allow wrestling in any way, shape, or form in his movies.  (On the plus side, he's worked with actors pretending to be blind people.  On the downside, none of them were children pretending to be tomboys.)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> You see terra, this is what happens when the internets learns that ur a girl.
> EVERY SINGLE MALE COMES AFTER YOU!


I'm male, and I have no interest whatsoever in Terra 

Although, I can attest that you do get more attention if the internet THINKS you're a girl, you can't believe how many people first hit on me when I had my pic up...



Terra Branford said:


> It won't help or hurt them either way. You not taking it though, will only make them think everyone thought it was average. But if you take the survey, they will just determine if you will, or would watch it.
> 
> Its a lose lose situation...
> 
> ...


Not really, if I don't take it, they I get less spam emails, so there is a small incentive for me in refusing it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I might not be the type to play hard to get, or continue it. But its up to you to determine it.
> 
> Aw, come on, you know that's a mistake. You need me :ho



You broke my heart twice. We're done. I'm moving on.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I'm male, and I have no interest whatsoever in Terra
> 
> 
> Not really, if I don't take it, they I get less spam emails, so there is a small incentive for me in refusing it.



For movie wise help, its a lose lose though. 

Ah come on, you know you dig me. 



> You broke my heart twice. We're done. I'm moving on.


What was I suppose to feel when you were talking about Azula's actress, hmm? I was hurt too!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> What was I suppose to feel when you were talking about Azula's actress, hmm? I was hurt too!



Don't try to turn this around on me. You never had any real feelings for me!


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 14, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Except those that learn better.
> 
> The survey is about the survey you're taking?
> 
> How might they screw up Toph's introduction?  I bet they'll skip the whole Pro-Title Earth Bender thing.  M. Night won't allow wrestling in any way, shape, or form in his movies.  (On the plus side, he's worked with actors pretending to be blind people.  On the downside, none of them were children pretending to be tomboys.)



How he would ruin Toph, well let me dwell into the mind of M.Night for a moment.

"Hmmmm, the creators of Avatar originally wanted Toph to be a boy, but I believe they made her a girl to catch the female audience. I am a purest, so I think I will make Toph a boy. Oh and how awesome would it be if he was called Tough, instead of Toph. Ha, wow man this series would of really benefited from me if I was involved in the cartoon. On another note Azula is too powerful with the lightning, so I think I will have her shoot lightning only when there is a storm out."


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> For movie wise help, its a lose lose though.
> 
> Ah come on, you know you dig me.
> 
> ...


No, you should've went into a coma when they took your crown off 

Back to Avatar, I think this movie is a good thing for the franchise now, despite being a mediocre to bad movie, it does give AtLA more name recognition now. Although, Nick could've done the same thing by RERUNNING THE DAMN SERIES ON THEIR MAIN CHANNEL FROM NOW FUCKING ON! They show it regularly on Nicktoons, a channel I don't have, they had the first season commercial free during the week of the movie!

And can we just give Spongebob the boot already? Plus Teen Nick just eats up more animation time that was already too short on Nick to begin with.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Don't try to turn this around on me. You never had any real feelings for me!



Its true! I'm not talking about other male's attractions  you cheated on me. 



ReikaiDemon said:


> No, you should've went into a coma when they took your crown off
> 
> Back to Avatar, I think this movie is a good thing for the franchise now, despite being a mediocre to bad movie, it does give AtLA more name recognition now. Although, Nick could've done the same thing by RERUNNING THE DAMN SERIES ON THEIR MAIN CHANNEL FROM NOW FUCKING ON! They show it regularly on Nicktoons, a channel I don't have, they had the first season commercial free during the week of the movie!



I don't do comas. 

I hate it that they put it on a channel not everyone has, its messed up. I think everyone should write to Nick and tell them to play it on all their channels. 

That'll help bring in new fans.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 14, 2010)

And do it with snail mail, not emails. 

Imagine millions of letters clogging up their offices' orifices, rather than emails they can just delete or not look at without any consequence.

That's what we need, a mothafuckin' letter writing campaign.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> And do it with snail mail, not emails.
> 
> Imagine millions of letters clogging up their offices' orifices, rather than emails they can just delete or not look at without any consequence.
> 
> That's what we need, a mothafuckin' letter writing campaign.



It can be done.

If TT fans pulled together to do it, I think Avatar the Last Airbender fans can too.


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2010)

Just be happy Nick didnt go as far as Cartoon Network.



			
				Cartoon Network Exec's said:
			
		

> Hmm, how can we get more kids to watch Cartoon Network? Oh i know, lets give it an edgy less lengthy name for the dumb children who cant read 14 words. How about 2 words. *CN*, perfect! Ok, now... lets take out all the good cartoons, and replace them with MILES AND MILES OF LIVE ACTION SHOWS!!! TROLOLOLOL



Seriously, almost all of "CN" live actions shows get cancelled after one season. And they just keep making more...

Not to mention that our break from live action is garbage like Total Drama and Adventure time.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Its true! I'm not talking about other male's attractions  you cheated on me.



Maby I was just trying to make you jealous. 

Ever thought about that?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Just be happy Nick didnt go as far as Cartoon Network.
> 
> Seriously, almost all of "CN" live actions shows get cancelled after one season. And they just keep making more...
> 
> Not to mention that our break from live action is garbage like Total Drama and Adventure time.



Ahaha, I agree with the live action shows lol I don't hate Adventure Time, and I don't like it. I think its an average I guess.

@Avalon:
No....

If its true, I will forgive you :ho


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't need your forgiveness woman. I thought I made it clear that we're through.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> I don't need your forgiveness woman. I thought I made it clear that we're through.



Really now? I should go Toph on you! 

------

Is anyone here counting down the days until the ComiCon? I think I know a few people going there, maybe I can ask to keep an eye out? 

Also, I hope as an Earthbender fan, that the next Avatar dies off or something so it passes Water and goes to Earth.

I think that would be radical.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Azula>Toph and we both know it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Wow the actress for Azula is fucking hot.



Well...Hot damn



N??ps said:


> Just be happy Nick didnt go as far as Cartoon Network.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad somebody other than me, hates Adventure Time, my sister practically adores it...



Terra Branford said:


> Really now? I should go Toph on you!
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



I'll be watching Comicon...if only to see if they broadcast Fred Phelps getting hiss ass kicked by angry cosplayers and thrown outside on the Tv.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

What is this Comicon?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> What is this Comicon?



A nerd gathering 



Avalon said:


> Azula>Toph and we both know it.



No. 


Emperor Joker said:


> I'll be watching Comicon...if only to see if they broadcast Fred Phelps getting hiss ass kicked by angry cosplayers and thrown outside on the Tv.



Who....?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> A nerd gathering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The guy that runs the Westboro Baptist Church...a serious contender for World's Biggest Jackass (He's the guy who goes out and protests soldiers funerals and the God hates gays guy...as well as thanks god for all the lives lost in natural disasters) he's going there to protest and rant and rave outside the cnvention and try and crash it because comic books are evil and the people reading them should go to hell apparently

but irregardless i'll be watching as i've been watching the coverage of it for the past several years


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Is this Comicon thing being aired on tv? I would like to learn more about it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Is this Comicon thing being aired on tv? I would like to learn more about it.



G4's going to be airing it...and i'm sure you can find multiple streams for it online as i'm sure a bunch of people are going to be covering it


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice. So exactly what goes on there? Forgive my ignorance and explain it to me.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 14, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The guy that runs the Westboro Baptist Church...a serious contender for World's Biggest Jackass (He's the guy who goes out and protests soldiers funerals and the God hates gays guy...as well as thanks god for all the lives lost in natural disasters) he's going there to protest and rant and rave outside the cnvention and try and crash it because comic books are evil and the people reading them should go to hell apparently
> 
> but irregardless i'll be watching as i've been watching the coverage of it for the past several years



Its Christians/Catholics like this that give us a bad name 
Well then, if someone beats him up, I hope they get it on camera. 


> he's going there to protest and rant and rave outside the cnvention and try and crash it because comic books are evil and the people reading them should go to hell apparently


What? Why would he think its evil? Its not like the Bible said "thou shall not readeth comic, for it brings evil"

I bet you though, he reads comics lol

Man, some people are just lunatics. 


Avalon said:


> Is this Comicon thing being aired on tv? I would like to learn more about it.



G4 will. They always do it. I watched it three years in a row, and was surprised to see all the Narutos lol


----------



## Burke (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if spike tv will be talking about it at all.
My cable doesnt have G4 
Is there a comicon website with updates on panels and info??
I pray for a avatar panel with bryke pek


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2010)

TLA is stalling. It's at 104 million now and _not_ doing well internationally. We're back on "Disaster" status again.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Does anyone know if spike tv will be talking about it at all.
> My cable doesnt have G4
> Is there a comicon website with updates on panels and info??
> I pray for a avatar panel with bryke pek



You can watch online. I'm not sure if Spike does it...



Jove said:


> TLA is stalling. It's at 104 million now and _not_ doing well internationally. We're back on "Disaster" status again.



Give it time. I'm sure the Spanish, Italians or Japanese will help it out a bit. I mean, the Japanese watch corny flicks all the time


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Just be happy Nick didnt go as far as Cartoon Network.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total Drama is such fucking garbage, they should keep shitty flash animation OFF of tv. Sure, Adobe Flash makes animation easier and cheaper, but those asshole shouldn't have to degrade the artform further by using tweens and flipping excessively. The Powerpuff Girls anniversary episode used flash, but they DIDN'T half ass it, which is why it looks so great. 



Jove said:


> TLA is stalling. It's at 104 million now and _not_ doing well internationally. We're back on "Disaster" status again.


I'm guessing this makes the other two books dead in the water...


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 15, 2010)

the japanese indeed have an appreciation for "well done" or satirical corniness

hopefully they will view tla as a satire and have a little fan cult


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

troublesum-chan said:


> the japanese indeed have an appreciation for "well done" or satirical corniness
> 
> hopefully they will view tla as a satire and have a little fan cult



They do, indeed. 

I was watching a movie from 2008 and it looked like it came from the 8os and was completely corny and over done.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I already have proved against Man in Black that other filmmakers went through similar slumps early in their careers.



And?  It doesn't deny what I said.  And unless he retires, his career isn't over so he can still make up for it, but as this decade goes, he went from being one of the most creative filmmakers to progressively one of the worst (okay, worst is harsh..).  It's hard to have hope in a director with his current track record.

He had source material to work with which he apparently butchered.  Even seeing the trailers, it went from bright and vibrant to dark and dreary.  Even watching the clip that was posted makes me want to vomit.  Butchering source material is a great way to not get the fans onboard, especially if the flim itself isn't any good.

To me, what separates a good filmmaker from the rest of the crop, is that the good films they make can make you forget about the bad ones.  Right now, I can't say that for Shyamalan.  As much as I love The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable, I remember how boring The Village was and going WTF at The Lady in the Water so much more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

> He got to work with Toms Hanks and Bruce Willis early on, and the knowledge stuck.



Your speculating too much. For all we know, he was a genius child actor from the beginning. Presuming that he was good because he worked with them is (Im sure), a logical fallacy.



> They will be if they don't bounce back from airbender soon.



No, your wrong and this is why fanboy tardism annoys me. Whether Last Airbender was a critical flop or not, this movie is making a shitload of money. Most likely, their careers will IMPROVE because of it(either way, both have been praised for their performances despite the critical backlash against the movie).




> Doesn't change the fact he pushed back on Lucas.  Here's a legendary epic Harrison Ford quote(forgive if off by a word or 2):



Im aware of the quote just as I'm aware that apparently you didn't read my comments. Lucas at the time was a rising star, still insecure in his career. He was just as equal to most of those guys. Hence, he took suggestions well.

It wasnt until "Return of the Jedi" that he began to get an ego. Actually, scratch that. If I recall, he just hijacked the production because he was afraid costs would spiral out of control(like they did on Episode 5). It wasnt until after Star Wars that he grew a severe ego.




> There was no Harrison Ford on Shamalama's set to tell him his dialog was shit



There we have it folks. Thank you, I was not aware that Harrison Ford was not on the set of the Last Airbender. lol, but seriously, did you expect anything else? Even if they went for an all white cast, there arent many child actors who are popular enough to have a say in things. 

You all wanted an all-Asian cast, but if you got one, then M. Night would've been EVEN MORE dominant. The fact is, you wouldnt be able to fit any big stars who can keep the director in check in this movie.



> And? It doesn't deny what I said. And unless he retires, his career isn't over so he can still make up for it, but as this decade goes, he went from being one of the most creative filmmakers to progressively one of the worst (okay, worst is harsh..). It's hard to have hope in a director with his current track record.



For one, the whole hope comment was in response to Terra(I think) stating something about me deliving a hope speach. Read the whole post before you start bitching. It was a joke. Even if I somewhat believe in it, that whole post you responded to was a joke.

*Sigh* I want to stress once again, this is why fanboy tards annoy me. I keep saying the same damn thing over and over again, yet apparently no one can read. GREAT FILMMAKERS HAVE GONE DOWN THIS ROUTE BEFORE! Plus, you guys seriously need to stop presuming your opinions are fact.

You might think "The Village", "The Happening" and "Lady in the Water" sucked, but that doesnt mean everyone else does. Look at mass review sites. They might not be getting great, or in some cases, even good ratings. But "worst" of anything? Hell no. "The Last Airbender" has been his first real severe critical flop. The other movies generally recieved a lukewarm reception by the ,asses/



> He had source material to work with which he apparently butchered. Even seeing the trailers, it went from bright and vibrant to dark and dreary. Even watching the clip that was posted makes me want to vomit. Butchering source material is a great way to not get the fans onboard, especially if the flim itself isn't any good.



I've explained this all before as well. Even if he had the greatest source material ever, it doesnt mean it can be structured to fit into a movie. It was a stupid project to begin with(although M. Night certainly does deserve to be blamed for doing that). 

As for it being dark and dreary......I dont see it. I thought visually, the movie is identical. It's more dramatic than the cartoon, but remember you cant fit heavy drama and the cartoons comedy into a 2 hour film.





> To me, what separates a good filmmaker from the rest of the crop, is that the good films they make can make you forget about the bad ones. Right now, I can't say that for Shyamalan. As much as I love The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable, I remember how boring The Village was and going WTF at The Lady in the Water so much more.



Once again, stop confusing your opinion with fact. If I told you I liked The Village(not that I did..), then would your opinion on the movie mean a damn to me? Yet you speak to me as if you have the final word in a films overall quality.

You dont. I dont either but when I argue these things, I tend to go for the general opinion. I didnt love "Sixth Sense". Sure, it has a cool twist, but I was indifferent to the rest of it. But I tend to acknowledge it as a good/great movie in these kinds of debates because thats the general consensus.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror, your argument in favor of M. Night Shyamalan is entirely fallacious; just because other directors may have had similar slumps is ENTIRELY irrelevant.

You can't just assume because great directors have had similar slumps that M. Night is a great director and will bounce back in the future, it's just not a logical assumption.

The only thing you can go by right now is his current movies, and based on his current movies he is a terrible director.

Maybe you're too much of an idiot/M. Night fanboy to properly understand that?


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Azula>Toph and we both know it.



 how dare you.  no one is better than toph 

azula is only good during one of the final scenes when fighting katara and zuko.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> MartialHorror, your argument in favor of M. Night Shyamalan is entirely fallacious; just because other directors may have had similar slumps is ENTIRELY irrelevant.
> 
> You can't just assume because great directors have had similar slumps that M. Night is a great director and will bounce back in the future, it's just not a logical assumption.
> 
> ...



I agree with the smoke monster here.

It's not like M.Night wrote a decent script and just didn't direct it that well. He took a great franchise, the writing was all done for him, great characters were already established. All he had to do was condense it, and not only did he fail horribly at that, he failed in almost every other category of film making in this movie.

Horrible acting/casting, music was emotionless (much like the cast), no character development, horrible pacing, no real point to the story, bending was laughable, special effects were meh, there is probably more but I really don't feel like pointing out everything wrong with it. It makes me sad as an Avatar fan. 

Pretty much the only way I would still consider M.Night a decent director after seeing this pile of shit, is if he came out and said he messed up the movie on purpose cause he hates the show. Cause thats sure what it seemed like.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow 821 pages for this.

I didn't even bother with this movie after seing the teaser, it looked like a big piece of crap and an insult to the actual Avatar series.

Apparently, I was right.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> Wow 821 pages for this.
> 
> I didn't even bother with this movie after seing the teaser, it looked like a big piece of crap and an insult to the actual Avatar series.
> 
> Apparently, I was right.



This thread is for the entire Avatar series and was started 5 years ago.

Is Boomie in the movie?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> This thread is for the entire Avatar series and was started 5 years ago.



That explains it then, I must've confused it with the other tla thread lying around in the dirt


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2010)

The Teaser?

I didn't get all that from watching the teaser. What did convince me of that was seeing the actual film itself. The reviews before that got me prepared for what I was about to watch so they softened the blow. Although many, many people will tell you that those trailers really did make it look as if it were one of *the* films to watch this summer. Sure fooled a lot of people.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> how dare you.  no one is better than toph
> 
> azula is only good during one of the final scenes when fighting katara and zuko.



You clearly have bad taste in characters, not surprised though, I mean you don't even like Sasuke, who's easily the greatest Naruto character of all time.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> how dare you.  no one is better than toph



No one is better than Toph since she actually managed to create original techniques (which is funny, since Earth benders are supposed be monolithic and set in their ways).



> azula is only good during one of the final scenes when fighting katara and zuko.



Nah, she was plenty awesome throughout the series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> This thread is for the entire Avatar series and was started 5 years ago.
> 
> *Is Boomie in the movie*?



Sadly...no, because keeping him would require M Night to make him sane and unfunny


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 15, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> how dare you.  no one is better than toph
> 
> azula is only good during one of the final scenes when fighting katara and zuko.



Azula>All

Is a huge Azula fanboy


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Azula>All
> 
> Is a huge Azula fanboy



Oh, is that why she lost?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Sadly...no, because keeping him would require M Night to make him sane and unfunny



Oh come *on*!  How can they not have Boomie in the film?



Nøøps said:


> Oh, is that why she lost?



She lost because Waterbenders are overpowered and that her aspirations for global conquest had gone up in flames.  Being the Firelord didn't matter if her father was going to reap all the glory.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> She lost because Waterbenders are overpowered and that her aspirations for global conquest had gone up in flames.  Being the Firelord didn't matter if her father was going to reap all the glory.



And because daddy's "love" + all kinds of abandonment issues = crazy. Zuko, Mai, and Ty Lee's betrayals sent her on a serious downward spiral. 
Zuko rejected her "gift" of redemption and then told on her, Mai chose Zuko over her, and then Ty Lee who worshiped her chose Mai over her. 

She was off before, but still pretty functional. They showed her that she wasn't perfect, and that her control wasn't absolute. 
Power means nothing if you're not in control of it and yourself.

If Azula hadn't already been unhinged, Katara would not have escaped from that unscathed. Good thing she kept her head and got to that not-so-secret river underneath the palace.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)

Madai said:


> You have a point, but a weak one.  True, there was no star power for the role of Iroh or Zhao, and those two characters, in a perfect world, would have been played by actors that could reign in Shamalama's crap.  However, more importantly, Michael Dante DiMartino and Bryan Konietzko should have spoke up.



Actually that did make me wonder. If Mike and Bryan were supposed to be working on this with Shyamalan, shouldn't they have realized what he was doing. I mean the only explanation I could think of for this is that since they only worked in television format, they assumed Shyamalan was right as he should've had more experience in making movies.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2010)

What could they have done? They had no veto power on this film.
This was a deal between Paramount and M Night. It's his pet project and I'm sure he sought out consultation from Mike and Bryan because he wanted to not because they demanded it.
Oh boy, speak out against the film? I think they wanted to keep their relationship with Nickelodeon.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> She lost because Waterbenders are overpowered and that her aspirations for global conquest had gone up in flames.  Being the Firelord didn't matter if her father was going to reap all the glory.



Don't take this the wrong way, but if you honestly think that's what led to her breakdown, then you don't really understand her character at all.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Azula was far too powerful for Zuko therefore she had to be nerfed, and compared to a lot of Shonen mangas, her nerf actually made perfect sense and it was logical, the creators did a splendid job on it.
> 
> I mean even with Zuko's new powerup by learning the _true_ art firebending, he was still weaker then Azula.



I wouldn't say far too powerful. I mean, Azula's definitely the better Firebender, but that gap isn't that huge, or Zuko would never have beaten her. Good example of this is in The Southern Raiders. She was mostly in control of her facilities(enough to track him and plan an attack), and they were pretty even.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

Piekage said:


> I wouldn't say far too powerful. I mean, Azula's definitely the better Firebender, but that gap isn't that huge, or Zuko would never have beaten her. Good example of this is in The Southern Raiders. She was mostly in control of her facilities(enough to track him and plan an attack), and they were pretty even.



They had never fought in the Southern Raiders.

You're talking about the Boiling Rock Part 2. 

It was Zuko *and* Sokka vs Azula, and Zuko had just gotten his powerup.


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> Azula was far too powerful for Zuko therefore she had to be nerfed, and compared to a lot of Shonen mangas, her nerf actually made perfect sense and it was logical, the creators did a splendid job on it.
> 
> I mean even with Zuko's new powerup by learning the _true_ art firebending, he was still weaker then Azula.



I was more leaning towards that he said azula was better than everyone when Ozai is miles better than her, and aang beat him.
By saying azula>all hes saying azula>aang which isnt true counting aang at his power level at the end of the show.


But i do believe that if katara wasnt there, azula wouldnt have used her sneaky tactic with the lightning and zuko would have redirected it.
I firmly support zuko>azula


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> I was more leaning towards that he said azula was better than everyone when Ozai is miles better than her, and aang beat him.
> By saying azula>all hes saying azula>aang which isnt true counting aang at his power level at the end of the show.
> 
> 
> ...



You said _is that why she lost_, and she only lost to Zuko. 

And he wasn't talking about Azula's strength but more so on Azula as a character and her sheer epicness.


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> You said _is that why she lost_, and she only lost to Zuko.
> 
> And he wasn't talking about Azula's strength but more so on Azula as a character and her sheer epicness.



Oh!
Well in the case of "awesomeness" and not "ability"
Hawky>azula


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Oh!
> Well in the case of "awesomeness" and not "ability"
> Hawky>azula



You mean that bird Sokka bought?


----------



## Omolara (Jul 15, 2010)

Piekage said:


> I wouldn't say far too powerful. I mean, Azula's definitely the better Firebender, but that gap isn't that huge, or Zuko would never have beaten her. Good example of this is in The Southern Raiders. She was mostly in control of her facilities(enough to track him and plan an attack), and they were pretty even.





Avalon said:


> They had never fought in the Southern Raiders.
> 
> You're talking about the Boiling Rock Part 2.
> 
> It was Zuko *and* Sokka vs Azula, and Zuko had just gotten his powerup.



The airship battle in TSR showed us that they were pretty evenly matched at that point. 

The only real gap between them, imo, was confidence. Azula was a prodigy, that much cannot be denied. But Zuko's greatest obstacle was his self worth. Azula was always in control, where Zuko was constantly wavering in his confidence, self control, and his drive. We saw hints of what Zuko could do when he was in control of himself throughout the series, and saw in CoD that he certainly had the raw power.

The thing that always separated them (besides Azula being a magnificent bastard, of course) was drive. 

Once Zuko finally figured out who he was and what he wanted, we saw that gap close. It was closed even further when Azula finally started getting a taste of what it feels like to not be "born lucky". 

TSR put them on pretty much even ground.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

Omolara said:


> The airship battle in TSR showed us that they were pretty evenly matched at that point.
> 
> The only real gap between them, imo, was confidence. Azula was a prodigy, that much cannot be denied. But Zuko's greatest obstacle was his self worth. Azula was always in control, where Zuko was constantly wavering in his confidence, self control, and his drive. We saw hints of what Zuko could do when he was in control of himself throughout the series, and saw in CoD that he certainly had the raw power.
> 
> ...



By TSR I'm going to assuming that you mean _The Southern Raiders._ No idea what CoD is...

They never fought in that episode. 

Even with a powerup, Zuko was still inferior to Azula. Can you imagine how their fight would have gone if Zuko didn't even get that powerup? Oh wait, you can watch it in _The Chase_.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> For one, the whole hope comment was in response to Terra(I think) stating something about me deliving a hope speach. Read the whole post before you start bitching. It was a joke. Even if I somewhat believe in it, that whole post you responded to was a joke.
> 
> *Sigh* I want to stress once again, this is why fanboy tards annoy me. I keep saying the same damn thing over and over again, yet apparently no one can read. GREAT FILMMAKERS HAVE GONE DOWN THIS ROUTE BEFORE! Plus, you guys seriously need to stop presuming your opinions are fact.



And so what if great filmmakers have gone down this route before.  The problem is that HE is going down the route at the moment, and that HE is the one being criticized for his current works.  I mean, what are we supposed to do, what until he retires before passing judgment?  Only pass judgment when he makes a good movie?  

Hey, if he bounces back, great.  I hope he does, I enjoy watching good movies.  I think he's a good director, just a poor writer.  I'm getting the vibe he's too arrogant about it and feels that only he can write and direct what he's doing.



MartialHorror said:


> You might think "The Village", "The Happening" and "Lady in the Water" sucked, but that doesnt mean everyone else does. Look at mass review sites. They might not be getting great, or in some cases, even good ratings. But "worst" of anything? Hell no. "The Last Airbender" has been his first real severe critical flop. The other movies generally recieved a lukewarm reception by the ,asses/



You criticize me for not reading the entire post yet don't read mine?  I even wrote that worst was harsh.  I guess I meant it in more relative terms when you look at how good his first movie was and how fast it went downhill.  Yea yea, happened to other directors, I know.  



MartialHorror said:


> I've explained this all before as well. Even if he had the greatest source material ever, it doesnt mean it can be structured to fit into a movie. It was a stupid project to begin with(although M. Night certainly does deserve to be blamed for doing that).
> 
> As for it being dark and dreary......I dont see it. I thought visually, the movie is identical. It's more dramatic than the cartoon, but remember you cant fit heavy drama and the cartoons comedy into a 2 hour film.



Plenty of directors have botched great source material, so I'll give ya that.

Less than 2 hours (103 minutes according to IMDB), so make the film longer.  If its good, kids will sit through it.

I understand you can't fit EVERYTHING, but when Sokka's main role is basically comic relief and there isn't a even joke for him crack? Something's wrong.  I understand missing certain plot points, but saying the movie can't have the heavy drama AND the comedy sounds like an excuse to me.  Plenty of movies have been capable of both.    



MartialHorror said:


> *Once again, stop confusing your opinion with fact.* If I told you I liked The Village(not that I did..), then would your opinion on the movie mean a damn to me? Yet you speak to me as if you have the final word in a films overall quality.
> 
> You dont. I dont either but when I argue these things, I tend to go for the general opinion. I didnt love "Sixth Sense". Sure, it has a cool twist, but I was indifferent to the rest of it. But I tend to acknowledge it as a good/great movie in these kinds of debates because thats the general consensus.



Really?



ChINaMaN1472 said:


> *To me*, what separates a good filmmaker from the rest of the crop, is that the good films they make can make you forget about the bad ones.  Right now, I can't say that for Shyamalan.  As much as I love The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable, I remember how boring The Village was and going WTF at The Lady in the Water so much more.





ChINaMaN1472 said:


> *To me*





ChINaMaN1472 said:


> *To me*





ChINaMaN1472 said:


> *To me*



Yea, I'm touting my opinion like it's fact, when I address something with "TO ME," it's CLEARLY not my opinion, but fact!


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 15, 2010)

Avalon said:


> By TSR I'm going to assuming that you mean _The Southern Raiders._ No idea what CoD is...
> 
> They never fought in that episode.



Your memory is really slipping.

*Spoiler*: __ 








CoD is referring to _Crossroads Of Destiny_.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Your memory is really slipping.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh lol. Still doesn't matter, Azula was nerfed in that fight, while Zuko had his powerup. And they were equal.


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2010)

Nerfed?
Explain yourself!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

Nøøps said:


> Nerfed?
> Explain yourself!



It means she got weaker.

She was taking on both Zuko and Sokka in the previous episode but now she is suddenly equal to Zuko?

Oh right, her friends betrayed her and helped her go through that epic mindfuck.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2010)

No, Azula did not get weaker. You might be able to argue that for Into the Inferno, but not Southern Raiders. Zuko got stronger, especially mentally. Arguing that Azula was nerfed is specious and flimsy; you can easily counter that Zuko's emotional turmoil "nerfed" him.

Nobody was nerfed in Avatar; the nature of bending provides ample reasoning for any victory or defeat.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh really? And that's why Azula was fighting evenly with both Zuko and Sokka during the previous episode.

And your Zuko argument doesn't make any sense at all for a number of reasons one of them being that Zuko was always getting stronger throughout the entire series.

Seriously, it's beyond obvious that Azula begins to lose her sanity during The Southern Raiders, it was because of her loss of sanity that she was nerfed.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but if you honestly think that's what led to her breakdown, then you don't really understand her character at all.



She didn't start acting weird until after her promotion.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2010)

Azula fangirls and boys should understand that she was merely a placeholder antagonist for Ozai, but anyway...



Avalon said:


> Oh really? And that's why Azula was fighting evenly with both Zuko and Sokka during the previous episode.
> 
> And your Zuko argument doesn't make any sense at all for a number of reasons one of them being that Zuko was always getting stronger throughout the entire series.
> 
> Seriously, it's beyond obvious that Azula begins to lose her sanity during The Southern Raiders, it was because of her loss of sanity that she was nerfed.



1. I went back, I think our problem is nomenclature. You yourself said that the show handled it logically and believably. That suggests to me that it's not nerfing, just narrative. I only consider it "nerfing" if it goes out of it's way to hinder a character.

2. Zuko was not getting stronger throughout the series. His strength, like his emotions, fluctuated wildly, and he struggled and intimately failed for most of the series until he found internal stasis after Western Air Temple and Sun Warriors. 

3. We never saw full Zuko v. full Azula, but the closest we saw was in TSR. And that was an even fight, and although you can argue that Azula's mental deterioration had begun, she fought the same as she had in all preceding battles: calmly and with confident focus.

I believe it's more sensible to say that Zuko combating her with equal ability was a major cause of her breakdown. 

4. As for Sokka/Zuko v. Azula, Zuko was easily parrying Azula's attacks, and Sokka had nothing to do with that. If anything the boys were caught in some PIS; their strategy was solid but they weren't aggressive and missed opportunities to take Azula out. But Azula was born lucky. 


Also:


----------



## Quaero (Jul 15, 2010)

Guys, calm down. You wouldn't want your discussion about Azula...

*Puts sunglasses on*

To turn into a flame-war.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Guys, calm down. You wouldn't want your discussion about Azula...
> 
> *Puts sunglasses on*
> 
> Turning into a flame-war.



Avatarlings don't flame each other, they exchange intellectual flamios.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 15, 2010)

That gif is full of win.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> MartialHorror, your argument in favor of M. Night Shyamalan is entirely fallacious; just because other directors may have had similar slumps is ENTIRELY irrelevant.
> 
> You can't just assume because great directors have had similar slumps that M. Night is a great director and will bounce back in the future, it's just not a logical assumption.
> 
> ...



You might have a point if you did not try to use my argument against me and fail before. When I made my point that directors have had slumps before, you wanted to know what directors. It wasn't until I responded with plenty of directors that you suddenly changed your mind and said that was a fallacious argument. If I couldnt name one, you'd use that to prove your point. You cant have it both ways.

Once again, Im not an M. Night fanboy. I'm even even a huge fan of his earlier works(although I think they're still good). Plus, you seem to not be able to grasp the idea that not as many people hate his newer works as you. 

Imdb, for example, only has one movie under a 5/10(Last Airbender). So your claim is only subjective. You thinking he's a terrible director does not mean that he is a terrible director. 



ChINaMaN1472 said:


> And so what if great filmmakers have gone down this route before.  The problem is that HE is going down the route at the moment, and that HE is the one being criticized for his current works.  I mean, what are we supposed to do, what until he retires before passing judgment?  Only pass judgment when he makes a good movie?
> 
> Hey, if he bounces back, great.  I hope he does, I enjoy watching good movies.  I think he's a good director, just a poor writer.  I'm getting the vibe he's too arrogant about it and feels that only he can write and direct what he's doing.



Well, as said, remember that with the exception of "Last Airbender", his previous few movies have recieved mixed feelings. Not everyone thinks his slump is an actual slump. My issue with people, well, is a few things.

-Failure to comphrehend a movies structure in contrast to a TV shows structure.

- The fact that alot of people made up their minds about it before watching it.

- People acting like total douchebags over a difference of opinion(Man in Black, for example). 




> You criticize me for not reading the entire post yet don't read mine?  I even wrote that worst was harsh.  I guess I meant it in more relative terms when you look at how good his first movie was and how fast it went downhill.  Yea yea, happened to other directors, I know.



Actually, I owe you an apology. I responded at a bad time, my internet was crashing and I was rushing through the whole the thing. Sorry. 

Plenty of directors have botched great source material, so I'll give ya that.



> Less than 2 hours (103 minutes according to IMDB), so make the film longer.  If its good, kids will sit through it.



Kids have short attention spans. There is a reason why you rarely, if ever, see a successful kids movie over 2 hours. Even if its not true, it is something the studio and most filmmakers tend to believe. If you can find a successful 2+ hour movie, I'd be interested. 



> I understand you can't fit EVERYTHING, but when Sokka's main role is basically comic relief and there isn't a even joke for him crack? Something's wrong.  I understand missing certain plot points, but saying the movie can't have the heavy drama AND the comedy sounds like an excuse to me.  Plenty of movies have been capable of both.



Dont get me wrong, in the long run, I agree. Sokka was hilarious in the show, but every attempt of him being used for comical relief was botched(although I did find it funny when Katara accidently froze him). But think of this. a TV can balance drama and comedy fine. 

Just watch a lot of the episodes. Usually the more dramatic episodes aren't that funny compared to the more light hearted episodes. This is because a TV show can space itself out. If a movie has slapstick comedy, people will presume it's a comedy. If it has heavy drama, people will presume its a drama. It sometimes can balance both, but rarely. Usually you will have a movie like "Arthur", which will be funny, but have a few moments of drama. For something like the last Airbender, you'd need much more than that. 

ugh, Im trying to think of a movie that was criticized for this.....Oh yeah, "Click" with Adam Sandler. The first half was a typical Sandler movie. The 2nd half was surprisingly dramatic and even depressing. Hong Kong movies often dont translate into the U.S well for it. You might get a slapstick comedy, then suddenly a brutal rape scene will occur. This is what we call a "schizophrenic tone".

This is why I dont think an Avatar movie should be made, unless its one of those movies that just take the characters and put them in a different plot(like all those animated Dragonball Z movies, Naruto movies, etc).

The only movie that I can think of that hurts my theory on this is "Speed Racer", which had slapstick comedy and heavy drama......But I also hated that movie........So........



> Yea, I'm touting my opinion like it's fact, when I address something with "TO ME," it's CLEARLY not my opinion, but fact!



Yeah, as I said, my attack on you was uncalled for and I was being a douchebag myself. Sorry.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2010)

M. Night just released some early concept art for the next film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> M. Night just released some early concept art for the next film.



lol, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Shade (Jul 15, 2010)

That's hilarious. I'm really hoping M. Night doesn't get his hands on the 2nd, if it's made.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> She didn't start acting weird until after her promotion.



You mean the "promotion" that coincided with her father basicly tossing her aside because he didn't need her anymore. 

You think that maybe being rejected by the one person you actually thought cared about you, the one person you spent your whole life trying to please, might have had a little more to do with it.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> M. Night just released some early concept art for the next film.



He looks like he suffers from chronic epilepsy.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> You mean the "promotion" that coincided with her father basicly tossing her aside because he didn't need her anymore.
> 
> You think that maybe being rejected by the one person you actually thought cared about you, the one person you spent your whole life trying to please, might have had a little more to do with it.



Tossed aside?  She was placed in charge of the Fire Nation.  She actually seemed happy at first when he said he'd make her the Firelord until he declared himself the Phoenix Lord.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> She didn't start acting weird until after her promotion.



Which was essenitally the straw that broke the figuratve camel's back. Her "promotion" was nothing more than a device concieved by Ozai to get her out of the way and it basically meant he was abandoning her...this was of course after Zuko ratted her out to Ozai and basically threw her gift of the return of his honor right back in her face, also adding Mai and Ty Lee betraying her...there was alot going for the reasons that made her go batshit like she did in the finale


----------



## Wesley (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Which was essenitally the straw that broke the figuratve camel's back. Her "promotion" was nothing more than a device concieved by Ozai to get her out of the way and it basically meant he was abandoning her...this was of course after Zuko ratted her out to Ozai and basically threw her gift of the return of his honor right back in her face, also adding Mai and Ty Lee betraying her...there was alot going for the reasons that made her go batshit like she did in the finale



If you say so.  I only watched the series once and some time ago at that.  "Abandonment issues" just doesn't really click with me in regards to Azula.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 15, 2010)

Then how do you explain the hallucination she had of her mother, and why she started crying when she mentioned Maiko and Ty Lee?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> If you say so.  I only watched the series once and some time ago at that.  "Abandonment issues" just doesn't really click with me in regards to Azula.



Ozai was literally the only person left that was keeping her sane. When he burshed her asie to become Phoenix Lord and wouldn't let her come with him, that last thread snapped. hence her going batshit and banishing Li and Lo (and apparently her hair) and then seeing seeing a hallucination of her mother, which is the person her issues started with in the first place, due to her mother leaving.

fast forward to years later, her brother gives up her gift of him to return home, so that he could teach Aang...and basically choosing Iroh over her(Even worse as Iroh's contempt of her was very blatant) and Mai betraying her for Zuko and Ty Lee's betrayal all made her into what we saw in the finale.

It actually took me rewatching the series a second time to realize this, as Azula really did have massive abondment issues and the constant need to prove herself.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

I got it on the first time :/  As well as her subconscious lust for Zuko (and not just sexual)


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Imdb, for example, only has one movie under a 5/10(Last Airbender). So your claim is only subjective. You thinking he's a terrible director does not mean that he is a terrible director.



His MetaCritic scores:  

His last 3 movies (including The Last Airbender) are at "generally unfavorable reviews" and the two before that are at "mixed or average" reviews.

His Rotten Tomatoes scores:  

His last 3 movies are below 25%.  His first 3 are pretty good and the Village is mediocre.

He's not a bad director, but his last few films certainly haven't been up to par, and he really doesn't have anyone to blame but himself.  Minus TLA, he has pretty damn good cast most of the time, but he writes, directs, and produces everything.  Good on him for taking on such tasks, but clearly something needs change.



MartialHorror said:


> Kids have short attention spans. There is a reason why you rarely, if ever, see a successful kids movie over 2 hours. Even if its not true, it is something the studio and most filmmakers tend to believe. If you can find a successful 2+ hour movie, I'd be interested.



The entire Harry Potter series has been quite successful, the shortest one is 138 minutes.  All of the films have entertaining, though the past 3 films have butchered the source material in comparison.



MartialHorror said:


> Dont get me wrong, in the long run, I agree. Sokka was hilarious in the show, but every attempt of him being used for comical relief was botched(although I did find it funny when Katara accidently froze him). But think of this. a TV can balance drama and comedy fine.
> 
> Just watch a lot of the episodes. Usually the more dramatic episodes aren't that funny compared to the more light hearted episodes. This is because a TV show can space itself out. If a movie has slapstick comedy, people will presume it's a comedy. If it has heavy drama, people will presume its a drama. It sometimes can balance both, but rarely. Usually you will have a movie like "Arthur", which will be funny, but have a few moments of drama. For something like the last Airbender, you'd need much more than that.
> 
> ...



That's one of the tricks of making a great movie, it's balancing multiple aspects when it's called for.  I'm not asking for a comedy, just some comedic relief from time to time.  The (good) comic book movies are a great example of having a few comic relief moments while keeping the drama in tact.


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2010)

Quaero said:


> Guys, calm down. You wouldn't want your discussion about Azula...
> 
> *Puts sunglasses on*
> 
> To turn into a flame-war.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoPWALM2riQ&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omolara (Jul 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I got it on the first time :/  As well as her subconscious lust for Zuko (and not just sexual)



It was pretty hard to miss that. So. very. hard.

I think she thought of Zuko as something else that was hers. Hers to command and control. Like a pet of sorts. Her interruption of the Maikout was a pretty good example of how possessive she was. She wanted to remind them both of just who was in control there. 

She likely saw his actions as a rejection of her and her wonderful gifts. After all, it's because of her that he had their father's love and respect, his honor, and Mai. His leaving was a rejection of all that she'd done for him. 

Then he told on her, took her friends, and then wouldn't die when she said so.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I got it on the first time :/  As well as her subconscious lust for Zuko (and not just sexual)



Now that in itself was very easy to see even the first time around...her outright possessive nature towards Zuko and her friends, was blatantly obvious, and that attitude was also something contributed to her downfall


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> His MetaCritic scores:
> 
> His last 3 movies (including The Last Airbender) are at "generally unfavorable reviews" and the two before that are at "mixed or average" reviews.
> 
> ...



Critics tend to dislike most movies, especially movies from certain genres. I tend to focus more on general consensus among the masses, who people are more likely to relate too.

Dont get me wrong, Im not dissing critics. But they watch movies to analyze, the masses watch movies to be swept up in it.

Not that either of his last 3 movies completely accomplished that. Even the websites you posted gave most(except Last Airbender) of his later films as subpar-negative. 

I also want to stress Im not a fan of his later movies either. I consider them 1.5-2/4 star in quality. But I wouldnt call any of them unbearably bad. Although I can see why The Last Airbender fanboys are irked(although many are even saying its worse than DBE.....its not).



> He's not a bad director, but his last few films certainly haven't been up to par, and he really doesn't have anyone to blame but himself.  Minus TLA, he has pretty damn good cast most of the time, but he writes, directs, and produces everything.  Good on him for taking on such tasks, but clearly something needs change.



Agreed. As I've said before, he's too worried about reestablishing his name, not making good movies. But TLA is the first truely bad movie he's done.

The Happening, for example, shows attention to characterization and dialogue. Same with "Lady". It just ended up backfiring. TLA seems like a whole different beast, which is what makes me wonder if it was studio hijacked or he was rushed. 



> The entire Harry Potter series has been quite successful, the shortest one is 138 minutes.  All of the films have entertaining, though the past 3 films have butchered the source material in comparison.



That's a good one. Not sure if I'd consider that a full on kids movie though(too much death). 



> That's one of the tricks of making a great movie, it's balancing multiple aspects when it's called for.  I'm not asking for a comedy, just some comedic relief from time to time.  The (good) comic book movies are a great example of having a few comic relief moments while keeping the drama in tact



But most of those have easier set tones. They have a few funny lines, but are mostly serious. The Last Airbender is mostly funny, then it becomes darker and more serious during the finales(which is what the movie focuses more on). It didnt really have time to slow down. Too much material. 

Could've it have been longer? Maybe, but people have already complained of being bored from it. While I was never bored, I cant say I would've wanted it to last longer.

Plus, it did have some comic relief. It just wanst very funny comic relief.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 15, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I got it on the first time :/  As well as her subconscious lust for Zuko (and not just sexual)



Well, beyond that one scene...


But yeah, the key line for Azula, in all of Avatar, was "You can't treat me like Zuko!"


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> M. Night just released some early concept art for the next film.



Looks like something is horribly, horribly wrong with him. :amazed
Poor Aang...no, poor Toph! She might have to suffer from that dumb Earthbending!  That's one thing I will _not_ stand! 

Unless a second comes, M.Night is kicked out and the next person does a better job making Earthbending look like Earthbending.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> When I made my point that directors have had slumps before, you wanted to know what directors. It wasn't until I responded with plenty of directors that you suddenly changed your mind and said that was a fallacious argument. If I couldnt name one, you'd use that to prove your point. You cant have it both ways.


Your argument is still entirely invalid, regardless of whether I was entertaining it or not.



> Once again, Im not an M. Night fanboy. I'm even even a huge fan of his earlier works(although I think they're still good). Plus, you seem to not be able to grasp the idea that not as many people hate his newer works as you.


The vast majority of people hate his newer works, don't deny it.



> Imdb, for example, only has one movie under a 5/10(Last Airbender). So your claim is only subjective. You thinking he's a terrible director does not mean that he is a terrible director.



8.2, 7.3, 6.9, 6.6, 5.8, 5.2, 4.4

Notice how his films get worse each time a new one is released, this is typically the case with one-hit wonder directors like M. Night.

Take a look at this graph also: 



By 2012 M. Night should give us our first negative score movie ever.

You'll probably still be defending him then, won't you?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

Not much longer until ComiCon (The 24th ^.^), guys. I was just watching Attack of the Show (which I just saw the best gaming PC of all time! MainGear!) and they did a few things, first they talked about Mel's recordings and put it into the Scream movie with Drew, and then they did some little part about a old browser. 

And then when the show went to commicial, they talked about the ComiCon. So for those who don't get the channel, they said you can watch it online or on TV, so not everyone is ripped away from the event.

But I have this feeling ComiCon being aired on G4, won't be showing anything for Avatar the Last Airbender. They might be stuck on the new Green Latern movie or something.....


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Your argument is still entirely invalid, regardless of whether I was entertaining it or not.



Whatever you say dude. 


> The vast majority of people hate his newer works, don't deny it.



I am denying it, and you have no proof to even support it. Most people might not care for his newer works. But saying "Hate" is you reflecting your opinion off others.



> 8.2, 7.3, 6.9, 6.6, 5.8, 5.2, 4.4
> 
> Notice how his films get worse each time a new one is released, this is typically the case with one-hit wonder directors like M. Night.



Except there is more than "One" good movie there to make him a "One-Hit wonder". Im surprised you'd even try that. Whether they are each getting worse or not, those aren't "Worst director ever" numbers. 






> Take a look at this graph also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do I even need to explain what is wrong with this graph? Probably not, as you're probably just being sarcastic with it. 

So if his next movie is better than the last, you'll have to eat your own words? 

I'll only defend him if I think people are overstating the poor quality of his movies, like you stating that everyone hates them, when ratings like that suggest indifference or love it/hate it. 

Or I'll defend him if I dont think he's as bad as others say he is. 

Yet I can easily throw this back at you. If his next movie is better than his last, will you still be claiming he's the worst director ever and everyone hates his movies?

Most likely, like our previous argument, you'll just find a way to weasel around it. 

Anyone who likes calling people idiots over a difference of opinions shows too deep of a bias to be considered objective.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 15, 2010)

I hated The Happening.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 15, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Your memory is really slipping.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Emperor Joker said:


> Which was essenitally the straw that broke the figuratve camel's back. Her "promotion" was nothing more than a device concieved by Ozai to get her out of the way and it basically meant he was abandoning her...this was of course after Zuko ratted her out to Ozai and basically threw her gift of the return of his honor right back in her face, also adding Mai and Ty Lee betraying her...there was alot going for the reasons that made her go batshit like she did in the finale


That was kinda weird, I thought Ozai loved Azula more because she was second born like he was. Although, I can see that it was a good way to show that Ozai either loved her for all the wrong reasons, thought he was doing her a favor, or that he was lost in his lust for power and set her up for being the fall guy, er, girl.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I am denying it, and you have no proof to even support it. Most people might not care for his newer works. But saying "Hate" is you reflecting your opinion off others.


Given the entirely negative reviews to all of his last  works I'd say it's pretty much fact most people hate them, if most people just didn't care for it; they would've gotten mixed reviews.





> Except there is more than "One" good movie there to make him a "One-Hit wonder". Im surprised you'd even try that. Whether they are each getting worse or not, those aren't "Worst director ever" numbers.


The Sixth Sense was his only truly without a doubt good film.

Signs and Unbreakable were pretty much tethering on mixed to positive reviews.

The Village was  mixed.

Lady in the Water, The Happening and The Last Airbender all had extremely negative reviews however.







> Do I even need to explain what is wrong with this graph? Probably not, as you're probably just being sarcastic with it.


Obviously the graph isn't done right but it pretty much summarizes his career, it basically goes straight down after Sixth Sense.



> So if his next movie is better than the last, you'll have to eat your own words?


I'm not sure if even _he_ is capable of making a movie worse than Last Airbender (then again I thought the same of The Happening).





> Yet I can easily throw this back at you. If his next movie is better than his last, will you still be claiming he's the worst director ever and everyone hates his movies?
> 
> Most likely, like our previous argument, you'll just find a way to weasel around it.
> 
> Anyone who likes calling people idiots over a difference of opinions shows too deep of a bias to be considered objective.


I'm not saying he's the worst director ever or that everyone hates his movies, I'm simply saying he's a terrible director.

Also, you are an idiot.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

:amazed

Wow, almost the same! 

Azula and Zuko tryin' to pull something?


----------



## Burke (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, now your going to get into name calling?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 15, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> That was kinda weird, I thought Ozai loved Azula more because she was second born like he was. Although, I can see that it was a good way to show that Ozai either loved her for all the wrong reasons, thought he was doing her a favor, or that he was lost in his lust for power and set her up for being the fall guy, er, girl.



I doubt some like Ozai was even capable of love. My personal opinion was, that because of Azula's natural talent, he simply found Azula more useful than Zuko. Once the war was all but over, he didn't really need her anymore. So he just left her behind and went on to get all the glory for himself.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I doubt some like Ozai was even capable of love. My personal opinion was, that because of Azula's natural talent, he simply found Azula more useful than Zuko. Once the war was all but over, he didn't really need her anymore. So he just left her behind and went on to get all the glory for himself.



Word of God said Ursa and Ozai were arranged to be married, but then genuinely enjoyed each other soon after becoming betrothed.

The fact that the family used to go to Ember Island implies Ozai was not always as cold hearted as he is now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 15, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I doubt some like Ozai was even capable of love. My personal opinion was, that because of Azula's natural talent, he simply found Azula more useful than Zuko. Once the war was all but over, he didn't really need her anymore. So he just left her behind and went on to get all the glory for himself.



I agree with this. And asking to be the next king right after his brother lost his only son and was even going to kill his own son. Evil.

Man, that guy is insane.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 16, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> It actually took me rewatching the series a second time to realize this, as* Azula really did have massive abondment issues and the constant need to prove herself*.


 She says as much in The Beach, no?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> She says as much in The Beach, no?



I actually never saw The Beach until much later on, but I believe she did.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2010)

Wait Wait Wait...You SKIPPED episodes?!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait Wait Wait...You SKIPPED episodes?!



I missed episodes. not the same thing...Irregardless I caught it later on


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2010)

Unacceptable  They were always available online no later than 24 hours after they aired.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> She says as much in The Beach, no?



Doesn't count, due to the Law of Jovial Reasoning:

_The third act of The Beach is an artistic void; therefore, anything that happened during said act is chimerical._


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 16, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> She says as much in The Beach, no?



Yesh, she lets it show that she feels that way. Well, of course its not just a feeling. It actually happened....


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2010)

Jove said:


> Doesn't count, due to the Law of Jovial Reasoning:
> 
> _The third act of The Beach is an artistic void; therefore, anything that happened during said act is chimerical._



Under Jovial Law, it is the only episode you are allowed, and are encouraged to skip.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 16, 2010)

The Beach Episode was awesome.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 16, 2010)

But The Beach episode was great, it showed insight on other characters fans also like.

I thought it was great and refreshing. I loved seeing into their lives, it was neat. pek


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't bother, someone here will have an argument against that also.
Usually it's one person.
Anyway I agree, The Beach is a very entertaining episode. The episode that fans are truly mixed on is _The Great Divide_...and even that was pretty good.
Goes to show that even the weakest Avatar episode is better than most animated series nowadays.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Under Jovial Law, it is the only episode you are allowed, and are encouraged to skip.



I think you are mistaking The Beach with The Great Divide.  Don't mix up Jovial Law


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2010)

At least The Great Divide told a legitimate story. The Beach is the closer to TLA than Avatar.

Or, that is, one scene of it.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2010)

One interesting thing about The Great Divide is the Zhang's retelling of how the feud between them and the Gan Jins began. The art style is lifted from an Anime that was released a year before called _Dead Leaves_.

Wei Jin and Jin Wei


Dead Leaves
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2010)

I always thought The Great Divide's radical shifts in art styles was one of the most interesting things in Book 1.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 16, 2010)

The "redemption" game scene towards the end even had the show playing with super-deformed(chibi) character designs for the first time.


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 16, 2010)

Avalon said:


> You clearly have bad taste in characters, not surprised though, I mean you don't even like Sasuke, who's easily the greatest Naruto character of all time.



yeah.....i don't like sasuke (whiny childish revenge emo).  he's a shit character.  just like naruto (whiny childish sasuke fanboy) and sakura (whiny childish, useless sasuke fangirl). 

i question your taste in characters.

toph > all 



Wesley said:


> Nah, she was plenty awesome throughout the series.



ok she was awesome, but the scene when she is tied up is the best ever.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Critics tend to dislike most movies, especially movies from certain genres. I tend to focus more on general consensus among the masses, who people are more likely to relate too.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, Im not dissing critics. But they watch movies to analyze, the masses watch movies to be swept up in it.
> 
> ...



Meh, I'll settle for a difference of opinion on this particular part now.  No need to go into more circles.



MartialHorror said:


> Agreed. As I've said before, he's too worried about reestablishing his name, not making good movies. But TLA is the first truely bad movie he's done.
> 
> The Happening, for example, shows attention to characterization and dialogue. Same with "Lady". It just ended up backfiring. TLA seems like a whole different beast, which is what makes me wonder if it was studio hijacked or he was rushed.



I disagree.  The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable made me feel for the characters.  After that, a majority of his characters in the rest of his movies felt like 1-dimensional cardboard cutouts with very little development, and a lot of it was because of the dialogue.



MartialHorror said:


> That's a good one. Not sure if I'd consider that a full on kids movie though(too much death).



Barnes and Nobles has the book at the age group of 8-12.  IMDB has all the films except The Half Blooded Prince at "Family" as one of the genres.

Full on kids movie?  Not necessarily, but I'm sure a hell of a lot of kids went to go see it.



MartialHorror said:


> But most of those have easier set tones. They have a few funny lines, but are mostly serious. The Last Airbender is mostly funny, then it becomes darker and more serious during the finales(which is what the movie focuses more on). It didnt really have time to slow down. Too much material.
> 
> Could've it have been longer? Maybe, but people have already complained of being bored from it. While I was never bored, I cant say I would've wanted it to last longer.



I understand it IS a lot of material, and you have to cherry pick what will be in and out, but it can be done.  You can set and overall dramatic and dark tone while having a funny part here or a joke there.

First it would need to be better, than it can be longer, then it wouldn't have mattered.  Harry Potter at 2 hours and 18 minutes+ don't get complaints of it being boring or too long; lots of material gets cut out, but as a film, it ends up being quite enjoyable.



Man in Black said:


> I'm not saying he's the worst director ever or that everyone hates his movies, I'm simply saying he's a terrible director.
> 
> Also, you are an idiot.



Actually, he's a pretty good director.  It's his writing that sucks.  No matter how good of an actor or actress (or director) you are, it won't make up for a crappy script.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Kids have short attention spans. There is a reason why you rarely, if ever, see a successful kids movie over 2 hours. Even if its not true, it is something the studio and most filmmakers tend to believe. If you can find a successful 2+ hour movie, I'd be interested.



The Karate Kid, Spirited Away, Harry Potter series, etc. 

Also the age demographic for Avatar the series was from 9-16. So this bullshit about worrying about kids attention span is meaningless. You're telling me a 12 year old can't watch a good movie for 2 hours?

Night failed, like he has many times before. The Sixth Sense was his highest rated film of all time and it will stay that way.

Horrible director ruining my show. I will give him some lay way though, the movie deserves a 2.5/5 stars and not the 0/5 stars I've seen people giving it on RT for example. I remember last time I checked Avatar was like at 10% 

You can't justify this failure, simple as that. Is it possible for him to bounce back? Yes. Do I want him back? No. Do most people want him back? No. So who knows exactly what Nickelodeon will do considering they did sign a contract with him.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 16, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Word of God said Ursa and Ozai were arranged to be married, but then genuinely enjoyed each other soon after becoming betrothed.
> 
> The fact that the family used to go to Ember Island implies Ozai was not always as cold hearted as he is now.


He was HOT in the sack, eh? 



Superstarseven said:


> One interesting thing about The Great Divide is the Zhang's retelling of how the feud between them and the Gan Jins began. The art style is lifted from an Anime that was released a year before called _Dead Leaves_.
> 
> Wei Jin and Jin Wei
> 
> ...


Ah, Gainax <3 I never saw Dead Leaves before GD, though, I recognized it as one of Gainax's styles

Huh, I always thought that Ozai falsely lavished Azula with attention because she was second born, and he has a grudge against Iroh for being Azulon's favorite, due to first born status


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2010)

Come to think of it, it's the same animation from Parallel Works.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Given the entirely negative reviews to all of his last  works I'd say it's pretty much fact most people hate them, if most people just didn't care for it; they would've gotten mixed reviews.
> 
> The Sixth Sense was his only truly without a doubt good film.
> 
> ...



If someone is lukewarm, then it would be still negative. Example, a 2 star rating usually means "negative" on websites like rotten tomatoes.com, etc. That would mean even though I didnt hate "The Last Airbender", if I was on that site I would give it a rotten one. 

But 2 stars usually means average. I didn't hate it, I just didnt like it enough to give it a fresh rating. So for your argument to work, you'd need to tally all of the ratings each critic gave them. This is why I prefer imdb. It goes more on direct ratings and is the general audience who decides.

Look at all the votes for the final rating of the Happening(which ended up as a 5.2/10). The most common vote was a 6.0/10(16%). The 2nd most common was a 5.0/10(14.3%). The 3rd most common was a 7.0/10(13.8). That is about 43% of the people who voted. After that is a 1.0/10(11.6%). So yeah, there is a lot of people who hate it. There are more 1/10 votes than 9-10 votes combined. But for the most part, people were indifferent, a little more positive than negative.

Lady in the Water: The highest vote count is 7/10(16.3%), 2nd is 8/10(14%), 3rd 6/10(13.9), 4th is 10/10(12.7%). After this is 5/10. In other words, the general public actually kind of liked this(actually, this % surprises me).

I'm not going to defend "The last Airbender" here. It's highest vote was 1/10(32.2%). On the other hand, it's 2nd is 10/10(17.5%). None of the other ratings come close to either of these in terms of %. In other words, it's a love it-hate it kind of movie, with the average viewer most likely going to hate it.




> Obviously the graph isn't done right but it pretty much summarizes his career, it basically goes straight down after Sixth Sense.
> 
> I'm not sure if even _he_ is capable of making a movie worse than Last Airbender (then again I thought the same of The Happening).



lol, DO NOT EVEN QUESTION IF HE IS CAPABLE OF MAKING A WORSE MOVIE! YOU WILL MAKE IT COME TRUE! 

Im not denying his movies have gotten worse and worse. Im simply stating your hatred of those movies do not reflect everyone elses hatred.



> I'm not saying he's the worst director ever or that everyone hates his movies, I'm simply saying he's a terrible director.



Based only on your bias opinions. Im not even sure if you know what being a director means. Plus, you're contradicting yourself. I do remember you stating he's the worst big budgeted director out there



> Also, you are an idiot.



Your maturity astounds me. 




ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Meh, I'll settle for a difference of opinion on this particular part now.  No need to go into more circles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll let it end there, we're starting to go in circles.  Good stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

this is for Tekkenman.



> The Karate Kid, Spirited Away, Harry Potter series, etc.
> 
> Also the age demographic for Avatar the series was from 9-16. So this bullshit about worrying about kids attention span is meaningless. You're telling me a 12 year old can't watch a good movie for 2 hours?



Chinaman already beat you to the punch and proved me wrong on it.



> Night failed, like he has many times before. The Sixth Sense was his highest rated film of all time and it will stay that way.



Tsk, Tsk, such speculation. Even if thats the case, "Citizen Kane" is considered the best movie of Orson Welles. M. Night is no Orson Welles, but your first movie being your best means nothing. 



> Horrible director ruining my show. I will give him some lay way though, the movie deserves a 2.5/5 stars and not the 0/5 stars I've seen people giving it on RT for example. I remember last time I checked Avatar was like at 10%



You show that at your core, you're a fanboy. But unfortunately, I cant really use that if you rated the movie decently(a 2.5/5 usually means average or above average). So your comments dont really go well together. Unless you think its a passable movie, but a poor adaptation(which is perfectly fair). 



> You can't justify this failure, simple as that. Is it possible for him to bounce back? Yes. Do I want him back? No. Do most people want him back? No. So who knows exactly what Nickelodeon will do considering they did sign a contract with him.



Im presuming you're saying you dont want him back for the next Avatar movie and not just making a movie in general? Fair enough. To be honest, I dont think I really want him back either. 

Im not really justifying this failure- and by failure, I want to stress CRITICAL FAILURE- Nickelodeon is probably thrilled with him right now because of all the money he'd made them. Sure, its the source material that is the main reason that its doing so well, but studios usually are quite generous to directors if they make a hit. 

But I think you're all wrong to say he's out of the game. As I proved with MIB, most of his later movies have a higher % of people who are indifferent to even positive over the movies. "The Last Airbender" is the big exception. 

Personally, I just think he needs to start over. Write a small scale original project. But I doubt this will happen(and in all honesty, I doubt any director will willingly go back to doing something small when they can make something big).


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 16, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Come to think of it, it's the same animation from Parallel Works.


TTGL is Gainax after all 

Wow, this is like an epic saga between Man In Black and MartialHorror.

Need a book on this shiz nowz


----------



## cloudsymph (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Im not really justifying this failure- and by failure, I want to stress CRITICAL FAILURE- Nickelodeon is probably thrilled with him right now because of all the money he'd made them. Sure, its the source material that is the main reason that its doing so well, but studios usually are quite generous to directors if they make a hit.



how much money does nick get from the movie?

anyways, doesn't TLA need to make about 330mil+ (or was it 230mil) to just get back what they spent on the movie (production and promotion)? or something like that?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror, could you please summarize the point your trying to make; because the only thing I'm seeing is some idiot defending a terrible director and going incredibly off tangent whenever someone confronts him.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 16, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> MartialHorror, could you please summarize the point your trying to make; because the only thing I'm seeing is some idiot defending a terrible director and going incredibly off tangent whenever someone confronts him.



Maybe its really M.Night posting on the forum.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> The "redemption" game scene towards the end even had the show playing with super-deformed(chibi) character designs for the first time.



I like how chibi Wei Jin looks like chibi Sokka.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 16, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> But The Beach episode was great, it showed insight on other characters fans also like.
> 
> I thought it was great and refreshing. I loved seeing into their lives, it was neat. pek


Agreed 

Zuko, Azula and the girls kickin' ass? pssh, that's better than most of book 1...


granted that we wouldn't have appreciated such an episode without having seen Zuko's growth as a character throughout book 1 and 2 but nonetheless, a good episode.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 16, 2010)

Movie was okay.... wasn't that great but had some decent sides to it..... Though It should have been at least two hours that way they could have made some battle scenes the romance seem more believe able. 

I just finished having an Avatar marathon.... man was that Agni Kai in the end the best or what?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> MartialHorror, could you please summarize the point your trying to make; because the only thing I'm seeing is some idiot defending a terrible director and going incredibly off tangent whenever someone confronts him.



A)Not everyone hates his movies like you do. 
B) you're not a very good debater. 



cloudsymph said:


> how much money does nick get from the movie?
> 
> anyways, doesn't TLA need to make about 330mil+ (or was it 230mil) to just get back what they spent on the movie (production and promotion)? or something like that?



I'm not sure how all of that works(who gets what and all). But I do think internationally, it will make around $400,000,000.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 16, 2010)

I wonder how there gonna fit all the action into the sequel from season 2.... Cause so much happened in that season.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 16, 2010)

Admiral Bly32 said:


> I wonder how there gonna fit all the action into the sequel from season 2.... Cause so much happened in that season.



Very Badly.


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> TTGL is Gainax after all
> 
> Wow, this is like an epic saga between Man In Black and MartialHorror.
> 
> Need a book on this shiz nowz



Yes 
*"The Tale of the Avatards: and other interesting stories."* 
By Avatar Joveku

Stories include.

-_The M. Night Shamwow Pow-wow_ Ft. MartialHorror, Man in Black, Chinaman, and ReikaiDemon

-_Shipping Over Troubled Waters_ Ft. Avalon and Terra

-_The Story of the Brave Thread Knights_ Ft. Mider T, superraizen, 
stab-o-tron, piekage, and RAGING B0NER

-_The Enforcers of Jovial Law_ Ft. Noops and Joveku as themselves.

First edition copies come with the entire first season of 
"Kooking with Koi"

Also, special edition copies come with a poster with the signatures of the entire Avatar Thread Crew, and _Five_ exclusive cards from the "Official Avatar Thread Trading Card Game"

Buy now for the low price of $39.95
Or upgrade to the special edition for just $10.00 more!


----------



## Omolara (Jul 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Agreed
> 
> Zuko, Azula and the girls kickin' ass? pssh, that's better than most of book 1...
> 
> ...



We actually got to see Zuko and Azula acting sort of like siblings too. Her going to find him was actually kind of sweet, and we got to see that she did sort of care for him in her own crazy way.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Im not really justifying this failure- and by failure, I want to stress CRITICAL FAILURE- *Nickelodeon is probably thrilled with him right now because of all the money he'd made them. *Sure, its the source material that is the main reason that its doing so well, but studios usually are quite generous to directors if they make a hit.



I don't know.  The film cost $150 million to make, and another rumored $130 million in advertising.  So depending on how the funding went, I'm not sure who's happy considering it's only grossed about $120 million worldwide, but it hasn't been released in Japan yet.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> A)Not everyone hates his movies like you do.
> B) you're not a very good debater.



A) I don't hate _all_ of his movies, nor do I expect everyone else to hate the ones I do, because, you see the strange thing about people is they have these things called opinions; so no matter how much I hate his previous films, there is always gonna be another idiot who enjoyed them.

So, if your primary objective was to inform me that differing opinions exist; then I suggest you re-evaluate your argument as that's just common sense.

B) Says the dumb-shit* who based his entire argument on a fallacy.

*with those two statements you crossed the line between idiot and dumb-shit


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Agreed
> 
> Zuko, Azula and the girls kickin' ass? pssh, that's better than most of book 1...
> 
> ...



It was, until they decided to sit around a beach fire and physical express their feelings and grievances. Come to think of it, that was about the time M. Night started to sniff around the franchise; his corrosive influence probably tainted Bryan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> A) I don't hate _all_ of his movies, nor do I expect everyone else to hate the ones I do, because, you see the strange thing about people is they have these things called opinions; so no matter how much I hate his previous films, there is always gonna be another idiot who enjoyed them.



Bullshit. You've antagonized everyone who has said anything moderately positive about the movie or M. Night in general. You've even have entire posts that consisted of nothing but "idiot". 

So don't try to play victim with "We all have these things called opinions". You're once again betraying your own stances and arguments in an attempt to salvage your pitiful attempt at arguing.




> So, if your primary objective was to inform me that differing opinions exist; then I suggest you re-evaluate your argument as that's just common sense.



I have no problem with differing opinions, I have issues when people become assholes over the differing opinions. You have pretty much been an asshole since the movie came out, yet have never offered any unique, original, or inventive ideas to the debate. You either borrow from others arguments or just say "idiot", or both.





> B) Says the dumb-shit* who based his entire argument on a fallacy.
> 
> *with those two statements you crossed the line between idiot and dumb-shit



At least I am consistent with my own arguments. I make a claim, you try to shoot down the claim and fail, and you resort to "well, it's a logical fallacy". 

You state that pretty much everyone hates his previous few movies, I prove otherwise, you now resort to "Well, everyone has opinions". Even though most of your posts here have pretty much been along the lines of "Idiot, you're wrong".

You have no idea what you're talking about and you can't stand the idea that you might be wrong, so you result to insults.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Bullshit. You've antagonized everyone who has said anything moderately positive about the movie or M. Night in general. You've even have entire posts that consisted of nothing but "idiot".
> 
> So don't try to play victim with "We all have these things called opinions". You're once again betraying your own stances and arguments in an attempt to salvage your pitiful attempt at arguing.


You told me you were trying to prove to me that people have different opinions than me, I told you that I acknowledge people have different opinions.

Just because I acknowledge people have different opinions than me, doesn't mean I can't call them idiots over their opinions.






> I have no problem with differing opinions, I have issues when people become assholes over the differing opinions. You have pretty much been an asshole since the movie came out, yet have never offered any unique, original, or inventive ideas to the debate. You either borrow from others arguments or just say "idiot", or both.


Better than offering illogical ideas to a debate.







> At least I am consistent with my own arguments. I make a claim, you try to shoot down the claim and fail, and you resort to "well, it's a logical fallacy".


It's clearly a bother to shoot down illogical arguments, which is why I resorted to calling out your bullshit argument instead of continuing an irrelevant and illogical debate.



> You state that pretty much everyone hates his previous few movies, I prove otherwise, you now resort to "Well, everyone has opinions". Even though most of your posts here have pretty much been along the lines of "Idiot, you're wrong".


You didn't prove shit, Imdb isn't a reliable source of reviews (the second highest review score for Last Airbender is 10/10, come on).

Metacritic and Rotten Tomatoes are far more reliable (especially Metacritic) and both of them suggest negative responses towards his last 3 movies.

BTW, I wasn't even responding to your shitty imdb argument with that "People have opinions" post; I was responding to you telling me I think everyone hates his last few movies 



> You have no idea what you're talking about and you can't stand the idea that you might be wrong, so you result to insults.


Dumb-shit.


----------



## Noah (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm trying to read an Avatar thread, but all I'm reading is Wah wah wah.

Do us a favor and take it to PM. I wanna be able to rave about how AWESOME The Beach is (emotional fireside expressions are AWESOME) without being squeezed between two turds arguing over who's shinier.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 16, 2010)

classic appa


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> You told me you were trying to prove to me that people have different opinions than me, I told you that I acknowledge people have different opinions.
> 
> Just because I acknowledge people have different opinions than me, doesn't mean I can't call them idiots over their opinions.



Even though you don't know how to defend yours?






> Better than offering illogical ideas to a debate.



No, it's not. it just makes you an asshole who doesn't know how to debate. Not something you should be boasting. 





> It's clearly a bother to shoot down illogical arguments, which is why I resorted to calling out your bullshit argument instead of continuing an irrelevant and illogical debate.



Then dont bother responding, because as I said, it just makes it look like an asshole who doesn't know how to defend his opinions. 



> You didn't prove shit, Imdb isn't a reliable source of reviews (the second highest review score for Last Airbender is 10/10, come on).



It's a way to determine how many people think what of it. You're once again confusing your opinion with fact. If the 2nd largest amount of people think it's a 10/10 is hard to accept by you, it's because you hate the movie. Hence, you're bias, and your opinion means very little. 



> Metacritic and Rotten Tomatoes are far more reliable (especially Metacritic) and both of them suggest negative responses towards his last 3 movies.



No, they're not. You've missed the point once again. READ! I know it must be hard for your closed mind to accept something that is foreign to your perceptions, but READ. Websites like RT, MC, etc are for critics. Imdb is for masses. Critics usually hate summer blockbusters, the general masses might not be in love with them, but are usually entertained. 

But that's fine. The problem is that everyone has a different rating system from what's bad or good. As said, a 2/4 star usually warrants a rotten tomato, but that just means average. Hell, in some cases, a 2.5/4 will even warrant a rotten one/negative rating. 

Hence, to just go by the general % like that is just freaking stupid. In a way, websites like that take opinions out of context. If everyone rated a movie a 2/4, then it would have a 0%, even though everyone thought it was average. Websites like those ultimately ask the question: "Do you like it?", not "Do you hate it?"

With imdb, at least you can see the direct ratings and can go by what most people feel directly about it. 

Hence, going by RT or MC based on final conclusions is just stupid.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 16, 2010)

Noah's right you know


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 16, 2010)

oh for fucksake, one of you just go Jay and Silent Bob on the other already


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 16, 2010)

Seriously.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought the beach was a pretty good episode.

It had some decent character development.

Also quite the debate going on here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

lol, dont worry. debate is over. We settled via PM'ing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Agreed
> 
> Zuko, Azula and the girls kickin' ass? pssh, that's better than most of book 1...
> 
> ...



Agreed on agreeing 

I especially liked seeing into Azula, Ty Lee and Mai's life. It was nice for Zuko, but it was just normal for the show. I already knew everything he had to say from watching the show lol


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

Azula's awkward attempts at being social were hilarious.


----------



## Noah (Jul 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh for fucksake, one of you just go Jay and Silent Bob on the other already



....have their asshole licked by a fat man in an overcoat? 

Not sure I can see how that would really help there.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Azula's awkward attempts at being social were hilarious.



Yes it sure was 

The only part I _think_ I didn't like was when she was on the balcony with that guy and they had that awkward moment and then laughed. I only not like it because it made me awkward. But I'm not sure if it was suppose to be awkward and corny...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Yes it sure was
> 
> The only part I _think_ I didn't like was when she was on the balcony with that guy and they had that awkward moment and then laughed. I only not like it because it made me awkward. But I'm not sure if it was suppose to be awkward and corny...



Well that was because Ty Lee told Azula to laugh at anything he said no matter how stupid it was. It was supposed to be awkward and corny.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Well that was because Ty Lee told Azula to laugh at anything he said no matter how stupid it was. It was supposed to be awkward and corny.



Okay. I thought they were trying to create a mood and it went wrong.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 16, 2010)

lol I thought the Beach was pretty funny. Even though I kept laughing at her awkwardness, it had to be the first time I felt pity for Azula.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

At least The Beach  made connections to the main plot unlike say The Great Divide which was a completely meaningless episode.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 16, 2010)

Platinum said:


> At least The Beach  made connections to the main plot unlike say The Great Divide which was a completely meaningless episode.



The Great Divide...I don't remember that episode, then again the only episode I know by name is "The Blind Bandit". Yes, I am that much of a fan of Toph.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> The Great Divide...I don't remember that episode, then again the only episode I know by name is "The Blind Bandit". Yes, I am that much of a fan of Toph.



It was the episode with the two groups of people that hated each other because they thought the other group stole some ball or something I don't really remember. And then the Gaang lead them through a canyon.

Toph was great. My third favorite member of the gaang after Sokka and Zuko.


----------



## Burke (Jul 16, 2010)

I laugh t those who say that the great divide had no purpose.
Now, i can easily explain why, but my good friend jove can do it in more words.

Tell em Jove


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It was the episode with the two groups of people that hated each other because they thought the other group stole some ball or something I don't really remember. And then the Gaang lead them through a canyon.
> 
> Toph was great. My third favorite member of the gaang after Sokka and Zuko.



Ah, yes. I don't like that one at all, mostly because Robin from TT always appears in Avatar as some character, as well as other anime. Plus, the Barbarian Tribe annoyed me greatly and the Earthbender not being able to bend without his legs -- Bumi and others can bend without there legs 

*is upset*

Toph talk! 

Yesh, she is great  my fav of all favs. 
*is okay now*



Nøøps said:


> I laugh t those who say that the great divide had no purpose.
> Now, i can easily explain why, but my good friend jove can do it in more words.
> 
> Tell em Jove



I just think its stupid.


----------



## Burke (Jul 17, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> I just think its stupid.



Shhh no talking until jove gets here


----------



## Omolara (Jul 17, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah, yes. I don't like that one at all, mostly because Robin from TT always appears in Avatar as some character, as well as other anime.



Haha, you sound like my ex. "Quit trying to fool me! I know it's you Scott Menville!"

He really is everywhere, and he always sounds the same.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 17, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Haha, you sound like my ex. "Quit trying to fool me! I know it's you Scott Menville!"
> 
> He really is everywhere, and he always sounds the same.



Its true. He tried to act better, or sound different. But its so obvious. I only liked in FF10 



N??ps said:


> Shhh no talking until jove gets here





I'd rather not have Jove on me right now


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yeah! I forgot before....

JOVE! 

Which is more awesomest? The Beach or the movie? Go.


----------



## Nodonn (Jul 17, 2010)

*Sits with popcorn awaiting Jove's epic entrance*


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2010)

Noah said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot before....
> 
> JOVE!
> 
> Which is more awesomest? The Beach or the movie? Go.


Beach, Jove watched that ep to recover from the movie


----------



## Kno7 (Jul 17, 2010)

^Tis true, I remember reading that.



Terra Branford said:


> The Great Divide...I don't remember that episode, then again the only episode I know by name is "The Blind Bandit". Yes, I am that much of a fan of Toph.



I'm not the biggest fan of Toph but I'll go and guess that The Blind Bandit is 2x06.

It ain't that hard to remember which episode is what.


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 17, 2010)

A popular tweet right now is a suggestion for a new rating system for this year's films.
On a scale of Last Airbender to Inception...

I'm guessing that _Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore_ will fall right between _The Last Airbender_ and funny enough, the original _Cats & Dogs_ from 2001.
Quick question, does anyone here remember that film and why it would merit a sequel?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 17, 2010)

Terra Branford said:


> Its true. He tried to act better, or sound different. But its so obvious. I only liked in FF10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can like The Beach. 



Noah said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot before....
> 
> JOVE!
> 
> Which is more awesomest? The Beach or the movie? Go.



Well, the short answer is The Beach. The longer answer is more complex; the movie raises some serious questions on the nature of artistry, far more than The Beach did. TLA was bad enough to _provoke thought_ about it's deficiencies. That's pretty awesome.

Oh what the hell; the long answer's The Beach, too.



Superstarseven said:


> A popular tweet right now is a suggestion for a new rating system for this year's films.
> On a scale of Last Airbender to Inception...
> 
> I'm guessing that _Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore_ will fall right between _The Last Airbender_ and funny enough, the original _Cats & Dogs_ from 2001.
> Quick question, does anyone here remember that film and why it would merit a sequel?



To be fair, it's a pretty genius concept for a kid's movie.


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 17, 2010)

I still maintain that the Beach was a good episode... as long as you ignore the campfire scene. From a show that has such consistently good and normally subtle writing, that scene was just glaring blatant and really didn't feel right. 

I'm glad we got that little glimpse into Azula's head about her mother issues an all, but it could have been handled a bit better. 


I'm also still confused as to how Toph knew Aang didn't have his headband on?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> I'm guessing that _Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore_ will fall right between _The Last Airbender_ and funny enough, the original _Cats & Dogs_ from 2001.
> Quick question, does anyone here remember that film and why it would merit a sequel?



I vaguely remember it. But warrant a sequel? No. I havent even seen much marketing on it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2010)

the movie would have been good if it had the budget and time length as the LoR and Harry Potter movies ,of course we know that that never will happens.


----------



## Quaero (Jul 17, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> the movie would have been good if it had the budget and time length as the LoR and Harry Potter movies ,of course we know that that never will happens.




I've got sad news for you.

The budget of the whole LORT trilogy was 285 million.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I've got sad news for you.
> 
> The budget of the whole LORT trilogy was 285 million.



That's because New Zealand was put on this earth to make movies.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 17, 2010)

Wesley said:


> That's because New Zealand was put on this earth to make movies.



That is so true. New Zealand is so beautiful and fantasy-ish! pek



Jove said:


> You can like The Beach.


Yea! 

I wonder if there were other episodes I didn't enjoy much


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> the movie would have been good if it had the budget and time length as the LoR and Harry Potter movies ,of course we know that that never will happens.



yes, _budget_ is why the movie failed and _not_ because of a shit screenplay, directing and acting...no, it was the _budget_.

250$ million is just _not enough_ to make a good movie


----------



## Gunners (Jul 17, 2010)

> I'm guessing that Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore will fall right between The Last Airbender and funny enough, the original Cats & Dogs from 2001.
> Quick question, does anyone here remember that film and why it would merit a sequel?


That movie got a sequel? I forgot the movie existed but hearing the name I remember the why when and who I went to see it with.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> yes, _budget_ is why the movie failed and _not_ because of a shit screenplay, directing and acting...no, it was the _budget_.
> 
> 250$ million is just _not enough_ to make a good movie



All movies must now cost as much as James Cameron's Avatar to make!

but no seriously blaming the budget for the movie sucking is not a good reason at all, especially when everything else had problems


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2010)

Cats & Dogs had perhaps the biggest plothole of any Paramount movie.

ITT: Things in Avatar that bothered you.

Me- Zuko never said Toph's name
Zuko's Mother whereabouts
Iroh's past
The fact we never saw Ozai firebend without the comet
Never saw Iroh go all out with firebending
Guru Pathik never showed up again
Haru's lack of personality

among others


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 17, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> the movie would have been good if it had the budget and time length as the LoR and Harry Potter movies ,of course we know that that never will happens.



*Dristrict 9* cost 30 million

*Last Airbender* cost 150 million. 

Which one of those had better effects, better acting, better script, better direction, etc. etc....

Just sayin'.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 17, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> *Dristrict 9* cost 30 million
> 
> *Last Airbender* cost 150 million.
> 
> ...



Ah snap, I love D9! What a awesome movie! 

Ahem. What were we saying about TLA? 


Oh yea, budget. I think they spent too much money on advertising when they clearly should have used it on the movie. >:


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Cats & Dogs had perhaps the biggest plothole of any Paramount movie.



What plothole?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 17, 2010)

Jove said:


> You can like The Beach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MartialHorror said:


> I vaguely remember it. But warrant a sequel? No. I havent even seen much marketing on it.


I saw the original, I was 11 then, I thought it was okay. Though, I'm still wondering why America hates cats so much. I like the Pussy Galore reference in the Sequel subtitle


Quaero said:


> I've got sad news for you.
> 
> The budget of the whole LORT trilogy was 285 million.





RAGING BONER said:


> yes, _budget_ is why the movie failed and _not_ because of a shit screenplay, directing and acting...no, it was the _budget_.
> 
> 250$ million is just _not enough_ to make a good movie



Wow, I guess they just can't manage money well...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> What plothole?



The entire reason the animals were on the mission in the first place, to find the family's original dog.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The entire reason the animals were on the mission in the first place, to find the family's original dog.



I don't even remember that being mentioned?  I thought they were protecting the allergy medicine?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

The original dog was MIA at the beginning remember?


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you guys really talking about a plot hole in a crappy family movie?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> The original dog was MIA at the beginning remember?



Yeah, but I didn't really think that it was an important point of the film as to what happened to him.  Naturally one would assume that the cats got him.



Chee said:


> Are you guys really talking about a plot hole in a crappy family movie?



Plotholes are serious business.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I still maintain that the Beach was a good episode... as long as you ignore the campfire scene. From a show that has such consistently good and normally subtle writing, that scene was just glaring blatant and really didn't feel right.
> 
> I'm glad we got that little glimpse into Azula's head about her mother issues an all, but it could have been handled a bit better.
> 
> ...



This has always been my contention. It was a brilliant episode until the campfire scene ruined everything.


One of my major Avatar letdowns was that we never saw Fire Sage Shyu again. He should have been the one to crown Zuko.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2010)

..I just found out that Sozin was RON PERLMAN.  Where have I been?!  WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS??


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2010)

Koi said:


> ..I just found out that Sozin was RON PERLMAN.  Where have I been?!  WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS??





And were you aware that T-1000 himself, Robert Patrick, was Piandao?!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

Koi said:


> ..I just found out that Sozin was RON PERLMAN.  Where have I been?!  WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS??



In the movie?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> In the movie?



She's talking about the voice, Sozin wasn't even shown in the movie. (I don't think)


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

Who was Sozin again?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

The Firelord who started the war 100 years ago, Avatar Roku's best friend and Zuko's great-grandfather.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2010)

Mider T said:


> She's talking about the voice, Sozin wasn't even shown in the movie. (I don't think)



Roku didn't even make it into the movie.

And so Sozin better not, either.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 18, 2010)

i wonder how shama would pull that off...


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> i wonder how shama would pull that off...



They'll be taking on a campfire instead of a volcano.


----------



## Piekage (Jul 18, 2010)

Jove said:


> And were you aware that T-1000 himself, Robert Patrick, was Piandao?!



Why has fanart not taken advantage of this?


----------



## stab-o-tron5000 (Jul 18, 2010)

I just got back from Inception and I've just witnessed something I have never witnessed before.

Before the movie was a trailer for "Devil" a new M. Night film. It actually looked somewhat interesting, but as soon as his name come on screen, there was a collective moan of disgust from the entire audience. Which was of course followed by a bought of laughter as a reaction to the collective groan.

If that's not a sign that his career is done, I don't know what is.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2010)

^same thing happened with the audience I was with. lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2010)

Quaero said:


> I've got sad news for you.
> 
> The budget of the whole LORT trilogy was 285 million.


well did not knew that, then it needed the length and a good director.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 18, 2010)

stab-o-tron5000 said:


> I just got back from Inception and I've just witnessed something I have never witnessed before.
> 
> Before the movie was a trailer for "Devil" a new M. Night film. It actually looked somewhat interesting, but as soon as his name come on screen, there was a collective moan of disgust from the entire audience. Which was of course followed by a bought of laughter as a reaction to the collective groan.
> 
> If that's not a sign that his career is done, I don't know what is.



the guy is a joke, completely and utterly. He's the best known failure of this cinematic generation.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, at least he didn't bring Avatar down with him.

Oh, wait, the movie made like 10 million last week, so he fucking did.


----------



## TsekaTheKhan (Jul 18, 2010)

Give the guy a break, he made a couple(well maybe just one) good movie(s).


----------



## Noah (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah guys! 1 out of 32 isn't that bad a record!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2010)

He made 3 good movies. :/


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 18, 2010)

You don't cut directors who make movies like his previous 3 slack.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

Meh, people are mainly pissed at him not because of the quality of his previous few movies(Last Airbender aside), but are pissed because he used to make good movies, and people put faith in him, only for him to fall flat.

He gets more hatred than Michael Bay and Roland Emmerich, and his movies are no worse than theirs. But they didn't start as high as him. But it's a fair enough reason to be pissed. 

But I dont trust this "Devil" movie. I dont trust movies that whore the producers names to the point where people will be confused as to whether they directed it or not.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 18, 2010)

Is the movie so bad I should go out and see it, I mean I plan to see Toy Story 3 and Inception this week.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Is the movie so bad I should go out and see it, I mean I plan to see Toy Story 3 and Inception this week.



That is some intense earthbending.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> .



Is it just me, or does that kinda look like the southern air temple?


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2010)

So, since the movie, I STILL don't get AtLA on Nick.

Fuck you MTV, fuck your whole company.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

^It comes on Nicktoons


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> ^It comes on Nicktoons


But I don't have Nicktoons, graaawr


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a shame, it comes on like 5 times everyday and on weekdays with Avatar extras


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 19, 2010)

i hate those avatar extras

they are distracting 

its always shit like

hey this is the first appearance of  _______

they even did that on the first episode where it was "hey this is the first appearance of aang" or something or zuko 

it was like listening to the venture brothers dvd commentary

"did you know that monarch used things he found in the jail to make his costume? did you know?"

except not as funny because they were satiring shit like avatar extras

maybe they are better in the later eps


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2010)

^I agree, for the most part the extras are boring, but every so often there are interesting little production notes that pop up.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2010)

AvatarExtras! is a great concept, and the show certainly deserves the treatment, but there is so much wasted time. I've seen episodes where at least 2-3 minutes pass between blurbs, and about 90% of the blurbs are cursory. A lot of commenting on the plot, without really connecting much; "Zuko's starting to understand that ________" kind of balderdash.

Even if you take the stance that the show is for kids, I'd suggest that kids would be interested in how the show was made.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a fan of them


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> It's a shame, it comes on like 5 times everyday and on weekdays with Avatar extras


I will peel you


----------



## Superstarseven (Jul 19, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> I will peel you



Seriously, the show is seemingly on all the time. It's almost guaranteed that an Avatar episode will be airing whatever time of day I tune into the channel.
Sometimes an episode of Rocko's Modern Life will be interrupted for 3 minutes of a scene from Avatar.
It's insane.

That or Dragonball Kai. Those 2 programs dominate the network.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2010)

Superstarseven said:


> Seriously, the show is seemingly on all the time. It's almost guaranteed that an Avatar episode will be airing whatever time of day I tune into the channel.
> Sometimes an episode of Rocko's Modern Life will be interrupted for 3 minutes of a scene from Avatar.
> It's insane.
> 
> That or Dragonball Kai. Those 2 programs dominate the network.


Dragonball Kai is just about the weirdest thing I see on Nicktoons.

Now Nick is into anime now? It confounds me how DBK is on Nick, it's like...INCEPTION 

As for DBK, Toei are a bunch of lazy assholes, DBK looks dated as HFIL, I am disappoint


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2010)

Nick knows how big a money maker the franchise DB is, and CN is fucking around with everything so they took the opportunity and ran with it.


----------



## Darth (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception was a great movie. Far more worth it than Avatar, as painful as the fact is.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Nick knows how big a money maker the franchise DB is, and CN is fucking around with everything so they took the opportunity and ran with it.


CN committed assisted suicide by handing Disney and MTV the sabers, ropes, and Mongolian horses for drawing and quartering  

Disney has Naruto now, Nicktoons has DB 

And fuck all this live action shit


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 19, 2010)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Dragonball Kai is just about the weirdest thing I see on Nicktoons.
> 
> Now Nick is into anime now? It confounds me how DBK is on Nick, it's like...INCEPTION
> 
> As for DBK, Toei are a bunch of lazy assholes, DBK looks dated as HFIL, I am disappoint



My girlfriend was baffled. Some scenes look _worse_ than she remembered.

I'm almost positive we've discussed this before. It kills me that I don't get Nicktoons. I'd love to be able to just make my own package, but for now the only time I see Avatar is at someone else's house.


----------



## Omolara (Jul 19, 2010)

It's all up on Netflix too.


----------



## Burke (Jul 19, 2010)

I figured that Jove would ahve bought every version of every Avatar box set 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8KsLkXQosQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=oGjKiDWzVzY&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jul 19, 2010)

Did Socka bleach his felt? 

Puppetbenders are so awesome, it's like the staff of AtLA themselves conceived it


----------

